# anyone over 35 going for fertility treatments this year? IUI, IVF etc



## sarahincanada

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cebethel

Wishing you & your DH the bestest of luck & :dust:! Hope you get your :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Sarah-

I have one round of Clomid behind me and took this cycle off to see if I could do it on my own; I'm pretty sure tomorrow or Monday will be CD1. I am not sure if I will go back on it this next cycle or not- I had some vision problems with it that scared me, but knowing what to expect now might make it easier.

If we don't have success by August, I would like to try IUI, but my DH has some reservations with it. I don't know anyone personally who has had the procedure done & I have some questions about it that I don't think a doctor can really answer.

I have to admit, I am so scared of it failing that I might be using him as my excuse.


----------



## Indigo77

I want Clomid ASAP....I don't think we'll be up for doing anything beyond that...


----------



## pavementfan

hi there all, i am thinking of doing IUI within the next six months (if i can wait out that long! ha ha) if no natural conception by then as ttc for 1yr now. in the meantime, accupuncture and more vits for me and OH i guess. let's support each other!


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck ladies for all of u wotever u decide to do ,we are all here for you :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Sarah-
> 
> I have one round of Clomid behind me and took this cycle off to see if I could do it on my own; I'm pretty sure tomorrow or Monday will be CD1. I am not sure if I will go back on it this next cycle or not- I had some vision problems with it that scared me, but knowing what to expect now might make it easier.
> 
> If we don't have success by August, I would like to try IUI, but my DH has some reservations with it. I don't know anyone personally who has had the procedure done & I have some questions about it that I don't think a doctor can really answer.
> 
> I have to admit, I am so scared of it failing that I might be using him as my excuse.

yeah Im a bit nervous about the side effects, some people seem fine and others have quite a hard time. As I mentioned I feel that if Im already on clomid I might as well have the IUI as well for increased chances. It doesnt sound invasive at all so Im not too worried about it. IVF I would be more scared of, thats a lot of money if it fails. lets hope we can get a bfp before :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> I want Clomid ASAP....I don't think we'll be up for doing anything beyond that...

may I ask why? just interested in what other people decide. if you do get clomid let me know how it is. will you have the follicle monitoring with it? some people just get the prescription but at my clinic they would monitor and tell me when to BD (I think, thats the impression i got)


----------



## sarahincanada

pavementfan said:


> hi there all, i am thinking of doing IUI within the next six months (if i can wait out that long! ha ha) if no natural conception by then as ttc for 1yr now. in the meantime, accupuncture and more vits for me and OH i guess. let's support each other!

hoping you will get a BFP before you go any further!


----------



## dachsundmom

As I said earlier, now that I know how I react to it, i might find it much easier. My biggest issue was that it totally dried out my CM, so next we added Preseed. i will never use that stuff again, lol. I tried just the smallest amount and found it too messy. We haven't discussed in depth when we would decide it's all too much and i fear that I won't know when to stop.


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> may I ask why? just interested in what other people decide. if you do get clomid let me know how it is. will you have the follicle monitoring with it? some people just get the prescription but at my clinic they would monitor and tell me when to BD (I think, thats the impression i got)

There have been *so many *Clomid success stories here...and I am impatient...If Clomid can give me a stronger ovulation, then I'd like the extra boost, and it's the least invasive thing you can do. I will let you know how it is if/when I get it. How do they go about doing the follicle monitoring? If it's invasive, I would probably skip it. I have a strong aversion to Docs, Doc offices, medical procedures, etc...

My DH gets his SA a week from tomorrow...


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> may I ask why? just interested in what other people decide. if you do get clomid let me know how it is. will you have the follicle monitoring with it? some people just get the prescription but at my clinic they would monitor and tell me when to BD (I think, thats the impression i got)
> 
> There have been *so many *Clomid success stories here...and I am impatient...If Clomid can give me a stronger ovulation, then I'd like the extra boost, and it's the least invasive thing you can do. I will let you know how it is if/when I get it. How do they go about doing the follicle monitoring? If it's invasive, I would probably skip it. I have a strong aversion to Docs, Doc offices, medical procedures, etc...
> 
> My DH gets his SA a week from tomorrow...Click to expand...

sorry I meant why regarding the only doing clomid and not taking anything further....just interested why not

I think the follicle monitoring is by ultrasound, Im the same as you and hate doctors and them fiddling 'up there'....I once fainted on a pap smear as it was at a teaching hospital and they had a camera up there and I saw it on the screen! I was so scared going for a sono where they put a catheter right up into the uterus (but it wasnt that painful).

good luck on the SA :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> sorry I meant why regarding the only doing clomid and not taking anything further....just interested why not

Like I said, I have a strong aversion to Docs, Doc offices, medical procedures, and such....and I am of the mindset....if it's meant to be, then it will be....that's just me...maybe i will change my mind...who knows?...we prefer to go the adoption route if it doesn't happen for us....


----------



## Mrs_Wonder

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you too! We're just about to start IUI this cycle, with AF due any day soon hopefully. We have ben trying on and off for 11 years now, I had a large cyst removed at the end of 2010 and then we managed to conceive in Feb (I am pretty sure that the cyst was really hindering conception) sadly we mc'd fairly early on and in the meantime we had been having some more tests done. The tests showed that I was at a higher risk of mc so our clinic was tailored our cycle accordingly! Anyway! Would love to keep up to date with what everyone decides xx


----------



## Indigo77

FXed for you Mrs Wonder...wow, 11 years of TTC...I admire your determination and strength...Just wondering how the clinic tailored your cycle to accommodate your higher miscarriage risk status?


----------



## velo

Indigo77 said:


> There have been *so many *Clomid success stories here...and I am impatient...If Clomid can give me a stronger ovulation, then I'd like the extra boost, and it's the least invasive thing you can do. I will let you know how it is if/when I get it. How do they go about doing the follicle monitoring? If it's invasive, I would probably skip it. I have a strong aversion to Docs, Doc offices, medical procedures, etc...
> 
> My DH gets his SA a week from tomorrow...

Keep in mind that Clomid has side effects that work against fertility as well - drying out of cervical mucus, and thinning the lining of the uterus. If your problem is with ovulation, then Clomid would be great. But I think its best to let a doctor run some tests first to see what the problem may be to target that specifically. Other problems don't necessarily mean something invasive. E.g. it could be an undetected bacterial infection in which case antibiotics could clear it up. 

If you have blocked tubes, no amount of clomid is going to get the eggs to the sperm. Maybe you don't want to go through the invasiveness of ivf, but at least you will know where the problem lies.


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> There have been *so many *Clomid success stories here...and I am impatient...If Clomid can give me a stronger ovulation, then I'd like the extra boost, and it's the least invasive thing you can do. I will let you know how it is if/when I get it. How do they go about doing the follicle monitoring? If it's invasive, I would probably skip it. I have a strong aversion to Docs, Doc offices, medical procedures, etc...
> 
> My DH gets his SA a week from tomorrow...
> 
> Keep in mind that Clomid has side effects that work against fertility as well - drying out of cervical mucus, and thinning the lining of the uterus. If your problem is with ovulation, then Clomid would be great. But I think its best to let a doctor run some tests first to see what the problem may be to target that specifically. Other problems don't necessarily mean something invasive. E.g. it could be an undetected bacterial infection in which case antibiotics could clear it up.
> 
> If you have blocked tubes, no amount of clomid is going to get the eggs to the sperm. Maybe you don't want to go through the invasiveness of ivf, but at least you will know where the problem lies.Click to expand...

yes some very good points. my FS seems to have a set way that she works....first the blood tests and the SA, then the ultrasound, if anything is suspected then a sono. only then will she move to any kind of treatment. I like this, as I have heard of people having IVF cancelled as they have a big polyp in the way and I wonder well why wasnt that noticed before!!

she has mentioned clomid to me next even though I seem to be ovulating fine. but I think it can help with the quality of the eggs and I thought it could help the lining too. when she mentioned IUI I said why would that help as hubby has great sperm so probably swimming where they are supposed to be already. but she said its the combo of clomid boosting the eggs and the washed sperm thats a good combo for many. Ive read some womens cervical fluid is just too strong for the sperm or the wrong ph and so this is helped with iui.


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Ive read some womens cervical fluid is just too strong for the sperm or the wrong ph and so this is helped with iui.

Yes, I think it's called "hostile cervical mucus" which I find kind of funny.


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> eggs and the washed sperm thats a good combo for many. Ive read some womens cervical fluid is just too strong for the sperm or the wrong ph and so this is helped with iui.

The pH can be tested, and if its too acidic I have read douching (which you normally DON'T want to do) with a special baking soda and water mixture can help. As well as cutting out acidic foods. 

To see if the cervical mucus is "hostile" they can do a post-coital test. I am hoping they will do one before assuming unexplained infertility. So they examine the cervical mucus around ovulation time within x number of hours of intercourse, and they expect to find live sperm swimming in the mucus.

If the mucus is hostile I believe there is some medication they can give to help with that to block the immune system functioning. I believe this is most successful if used in conjunction with IUI. But I think IUI on its own your body could still be killing off the sperm with antisperm antibodies even if the problem is not with the cervix itself.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> If we don't have success by August, I would like to try IUI, but my DH has some reservations with it. I don't know anyone personally who has had the procedure done & I have some questions about it that I don't think a doctor can really answer.

I've done it, 4 times actually. Feel free to ask me if you have any questions.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Is it horrible?


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Is it horrible?

Which part specifically?

It's impossible to say that it's horrible because it got me my son. But, I can tell you that the emotional cost is too high for me and I won't be doing it again.


----------



## Indigo77

Hmm...my DH just met up with an old friend at a conference in Vancouver. They are pregnant with their 2nd son. The first came after their 1st IUI and this one came with their 2nd...He had low motility and low count and she had an issue, as well....just don't know what it is...Usually I hear about people having to try again and again....and eventually moving on to IVF...


----------



## readyformore

We were unexplained infertility. The first 3 failed. We were taking courses for IVF while going through the fourth IUI. So, if the 4th wasn't successful, we would have gone to IVF. But, at least there are options. If I hadn't done IUI, I wouldn't have my son.


----------



## Lyvid

DH and I are decided we will do whatever we can, we're both willing to go through the procedures if necessary. If I don't come up pg with this cycle I'm hoping to get in to a Dr by the end of June and start getting some testing done including SA for DH. Including our 8 months NTNP (and at it like rabbits, we were newlyweds and you'd think my DH was 18!) we've been at this for over a year, over 6 months really TTC. So if it doesn't happen then yes, I'll be trying IUI by the fall.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> But, I can tell you that the emotional cost is too high for me and I won't be doing it again.

aww sorry to hear that, I was wondering if you could elaborate ... you said you wouldnt do it again so interested to hear more. I can imagine the 2WW when you have done a treatment must be insane.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Is it horrible?

I dont think IUI is too bad...I had a sono where they put a catheter with a camera into the uterus and flush your tubes with dye....I was soooo nervous as had read some horror stories and as mentioned hate all that stuff. it wasnt bad at all, had an 'ow' pinch when she went through the cervix but that was it. my tubes were clear, I think if your tubes are blocked you get bad cramps. I asked her if IUI felt similar and she said IUI was less as what they use to deposit the sperm is smaller than what they use on a sono with a camera. so Im not worried about it :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Lyvid said:


> DH and I are decided we will do whatever we can, we're both willing to go through the procedures if necessary. If I don't come up pg with this cycle I'm hoping to get in to a Dr by the end of June and start getting some testing done including SA for DH. Including our 8 months NTNP (and at it like rabbits, we were newlyweds and you'd think my DH was 18!) we've been at this for over a year, over 6 months really TTC. So if it doesn't happen then yes, I'll be trying IUI by the fall.

well I would love to keep in touch on this thread as thats my plan too! although Ive had all the tests and can start at anytime. Lets hope we will get our bfps before then [-o&lt;


----------



## Lyvid

sarahincanada said:


> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> DH and I are decided we will do whatever we can, we're both willing to go through the procedures if necessary. If I don't come up pg with this cycle I'm hoping to get in to a Dr by the end of June and start getting some testing done including SA for DH. Including our 8 months NTNP (and at it like rabbits, we were newlyweds and you'd think my DH was 18!) we've been at this for over a year, over 6 months really TTC. So if it doesn't happen then yes, I'll be trying IUI by the fall.
> 
> well I would love to keep in touch on this thread as thats my plan too! lets hope we will get our bfps before then [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Definitely! FX'd for you! 
:dust:


----------



## Indigo77

_I will be following this thread to see what happens. I am such a chicken when it comes to these things. Until last summer, I had not had a pap smear for 15 years! My doc basically scared me into it. I cried the entire time she was down there! She actually suggested I have a few drinks before the next one. I told her not to expect me for another 15 years. My dentist won't work on me unless I take a valium first. My hubby actually takes time off to take me to doc appts because he knows I will cancel if left on my own. The funny thing is, we found out last Christmas that my sister's hubby has to do the same for her..._


----------



## Lyvid

Indigo77 said:


> _I will be following this thread to see what happens. I am such a chicken when it comes to these things. Until last summer, I had not had a pap smear for 15 years! My doc basically scared me into it. I cried the entire time she was down there! She actually suggested I have a few drinks before the next one. I told her not to expect me for another 15 years. My dentist won't work on me unless I take a valium first. My hubby actually takes time off to take me to doc appts because he knows I will cancel if left on my own. The funny thing is, we found out last Christmas that my sister's hubby has to do the same for her..._

My BF is the same way. She and her hubby TTC for about a year and when that didn't work they adopted! There's no way she would go through IUI or IVF, she about dies when she has to have a shot or blood taken for any reason and she reacts very badly to most medications including BC. She was worried about them taking blood for a BFP confirmation even! We each do what we're able! FX'd for a natural BFP for you Indigo! And for the rest of us too!


----------



## Indigo77

Lyvid said:


> She and her hubby TTC for about a year and when that didn't work they adopted!

Funny that you said that...When my sister and her hubby found out his swimmers were bad, they went straight to the adoption route. I think she was relieved.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> _I will be following this thread to see what happens. I am such a chicken when it comes to these things. Until last summer, I had not had a pap smear for 15 years! My doc basically scared me into it. I cried the entire time she was down there! She actually suggested I have a few drinks before the next one. I told her not to expect me for another 15 years. My dentist won't work on me unless I take a valium first. My hubby actually takes time off to take me to doc appts because he knows I will cancel if left on my own. The funny thing is, we found out last Christmas that my sister's hubby has to do the same for her..._

Im the same with the dentist!!! and same with the vet, I hate taking in my pets!!! I dont like going for these tests but glad I did as I wouldnt have known about my polyp. I figure no pain no gain and I would like a baby so forcing myself to do it. you never know, you might get the courage one day but Im sure you will get a natural BFP before that :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> But, I can tell you that the emotional cost is too high for me and I won't be doing it again.
> 
> aww sorry to hear that, I was wondering if you could elaborate ... you said you wouldnt do it again so interested to hear more. I can imagine the 2WW when you have done a treatment must be insane.Click to expand...

It seems like some people are wondering about the discomfort of IUI. It's basically like a pap smear. Totally not an issue for me.

About the emotional aspect. . . . .Well, for me, it seems like the more I invest into ttc, the harder and more crushing a bfn is to handle. I remember going to my first RE appointment being very excited. I was shocked when she told me that the average success rate is very similar to a natural pregnancy rate. I think that she brought me back to earth when she said "Most people will not get pregnant with IUI." It was a very sobering moment. Yet, I couldn't help but get my hopes up each time.

In the course of ttc, I had been temping, trying opks, scheduling bd, keeping hips elevated, going to the doctors for bloodwork, HSG, husband's SA, etc. 
IUI was so much more. I was at that office 10 times a month for blood work and ultrasounds and the 3 inseminations per cycle. I had to have ovarian cysts drained vaginally. I was on clomid which thinned my lining, so I had to take estrace to counteract that, which needed even more monitoring. Progesterone vaginal suppositories too. 

The office only did blood work at 7:30 am. Period. My shift at work starts at 7. I had to fill out medical leave papers so that I could come into work late and not loose my job. Oftentimes, I switched my shifts. I still remember working a 4 day stretch where I worked 2-12 hour shifts, then 1-16 hour shift, and another 12 hour shift; back to back to accomodate scheduling for my IUI. . . .which failed.

Repeat for 2 more cycles.
4th cycle was the success.

Changing your entire life for a baby that isn't coming, was so devestating to me. I was a basket case. Knowing that my overall chances of conceiving now are even lower due to my age, I don't know if I can handle it again and come through with my sanity intact. My girlfriend mentioned that I clearly must not want another baby as much as I did my first because I'm not willing to do IUI again. Well. . . . there's no guarantee that you'll get a baby out of it. If there was, I would have done it 6 months ago.

Sorry that this sounded like such a downer. Obviously, I'm thrilled that it worked and my son is completely worth it, but. . . . . . .


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> and same with the vet, I hate taking in my pets!!!

Same here...My hubby takes them....For a while we would both take them and then he told me it would be a less stressful experience for everyone if I stayed home...


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> But, I can tell you that the emotional cost is too high for me and I won't be doing it again.
> 
> aww sorry to hear that, I was wondering if you could elaborate ... you said you wouldnt do it again so interested to hear more. I can imagine the 2WW when you have done a treatment must be insane.Click to expand...
> 
> It seems like some people are wondering about the discomfort of IUI. It's basically like a pap smear. Totally not an issue for me.
> 
> About the emotional aspect. . . . .Well, for me, it seems like the more I invest into ttc, the harder and more crushing a bfn is to handle. I remember going to my first RE appointment being very excited. I was shocked when she told me that the average success rate is very similar to a natural pregnancy rate. I think that she brought me back to earth when she said "Most people will not get pregnant with IUI." It was a very sobering moment. Yet, I couldn't help but get my hopes up each time.
> 
> In the course of ttc, I had been temping, trying opks, scheduling bd, keeping hips elevated, going to the doctors for bloodwork, HSG, husband's SA, etc.
> IUI was so much more. I was at that office 10 times a month for blood work and ultrasounds and the 3 inseminations per cycle. I had to have ovarian cysts drained vaginally. I was on clomid which thinned my lining, so I had to take estrace to counteract that, which needed even more monitoring. Progesterone vaginal suppositories too.
> 
> The office only did blood work at 7:30 am. Period. My shift at work starts at 7. I had to fill out medical leave papers so that I could come into work late and not loose my job. Oftentimes, I switched my shifts. I still remember working a 4 day stretch where I worked 2-12 hour shifts, then 1-16 hour shift, and another 12 hour shift; back to back to accomodate scheduling for my IUI. . . .which failed.
> 
> Repeat for 2 more cycles.
> 4th cycle was the success.
> 
> Changing your entire life for a baby that isn't coming, was so devestating to me. I was a basket case. Knowing that my overall chances of conceiving now are even lower due to my age, I don't know if I can handle it again and come through with my sanity intact. My girlfriend mentioned that I clearly must not want another baby as much as I did my first because I'm not willing to do IUI again. Well. . . . there's no guarantee that you'll get a baby out of it. If there was, I would have done it 6 months ago.
> 
> Sorry that this sounded like such a downer. Obviously, I'm thrilled that it worked and my son is completely worth it, but. . . . . . .Click to expand...

OMG...Yep...Not for me...And I assume IVF is even worse...:nope:


----------



## readyformore

We started the classes for IVF. That was the plan if the fourth IUI didn't work.

Yes, IVF is much more involved. More invasive too. But, I think it has a higher success rate, depending on the institution that you use.


----------



## Indigo77

Yes...a much higher success rate...IUI has a very low success rate for women over 38...


----------



## velo

Indigo77 said:


> _I will be following this thread to see what happens. I am such a chicken when it comes to these things. Until last summer, I had not had a pap smear for 15 years! My doc basically scared me into it. I cried the entire time she was down there! She actually suggested I have a few drinks before the next one. I told her not to expect me for another 15 years. My dentist won't work on me unless I take a valium first. My hubby actually takes time off to take me to doc appts because he knows I will cancel if left on my own. The funny thing is, we found out last Christmas that my sister's hubby has to do the same for her..._

I figure pregnancy is going to involve its own invasive exams too. I used to be a chicken to these things and I avoided pap smears for about the same amount of time. When I finally went for one, I think I went back to the GP 4 or 5 times for her to try, and she had me taking a prescription muscle relaxant first. It still didn't work! So she sent me to a ob/gyn that was fairly nasty and just went for the brute force approach which didn't help my opinion of pap smears.
 
At the time I think I had issues with vaginismus (involuntary contracting of the vaginal muscles) which also caused problems with intercourse. I learned to relax these muscles and so everything went much more smoothly with both sex and pap smears! But then I moved last year and so I was seeing a new GP who didn't I guess have the knowledge of the previous one where to find my cervix etc. 

Again she struggled to get the speculum in but then when she got it she's like oh your cervix is very posterior, which I guess is why it causes trouble when the doctor is assuming my cervix is in a more average position.

My advice would be to look for a new doctor who can be more patient with your fears!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> But, I can tell you that the emotional cost is too high for me and I won't be doing it again.
> 
> aww sorry to hear that, I was wondering if you could elaborate ... you said you wouldnt do it again so interested to hear more. I can imagine the 2WW when you have done a treatment must be insane.Click to expand...
> 
> It seems like some people are wondering about the discomfort of IUI. It's basically like a pap smear. Totally not an issue for me.
> 
> About the emotional aspect. . . . .Well, for me, it seems like the more I invest into ttc, the harder and more crushing a bfn is to handle. I remember going to my first RE appointment being very excited. I was shocked when she told me that the average success rate is very similar to a natural pregnancy rate. I think that she brought me back to earth when she said "Most people will not get pregnant with IUI." It was a very sobering moment. Yet, I couldn't help but get my hopes up each time.
> 
> In the course of ttc, I had been temping, trying opks, scheduling bd, keeping hips elevated, going to the doctors for bloodwork, HSG, husband's SA, etc.
> IUI was so much more. I was at that office 10 times a month for blood work and ultrasounds and the 3 inseminations per cycle. I had to have ovarian cysts drained vaginally. I was on clomid which thinned my lining, so I had to take estrace to counteract that, which needed even more monitoring. Progesterone vaginal suppositories too.
> 
> The office only did blood work at 7:30 am. Period. My shift at work starts at 7. I had to fill out medical leave papers so that I could come into work late and not loose my job. Oftentimes, I switched my shifts. I still remember working a 4 day stretch where I worked 2-12 hour shifts, then 1-16 hour shift, and another 12 hour shift; back to back to accomodate scheduling for my IUI. . . .which failed.
> 
> Repeat for 2 more cycles.
> 4th cycle was the success.
> 
> Changing your entire life for a baby that isn't coming, was so devestating to me. I was a basket case. Knowing that my overall chances of conceiving now are even lower due to my age, I don't know if I can handle it again and come through with my sanity intact. My girlfriend mentioned that I clearly must not want another baby as much as I did my first because I'm not willing to do IUI again. Well. . . . there's no guarantee that you'll get a baby out of it. If there was, I would have done it 6 months ago.
> 
> Sorry that this sounded like such a downer. Obviously, I'm thrilled that it worked and my son is completely worth it, but. . . . . . .Click to expand...

thank you for your honesty! you havent put me off, mainly because you said it doesnt hurt which is my main worry. the rest I can handle (schedules and visits) as Im lucky and make my own hours.

Funny you said about IUI chances being no better, my FS said the combination of clomid and washed sperm is a really successful one. I guess I will see.

I cant imagine what the 2WW will be like once Im paying for treatments like IUI and IVF, its going to be very hard. But I think I will take the risk if Im more likely to have a baby in the end (I have to believe Im more likely otherwise why bother_. But each cycle will be hard, I will be seeing my therapist a lot during that time Im sure!!

hubby seems to think it wont get to that point, but every month I get my period I lose hope of a natural bfp.

so you are trying naturally now right? I hope you get a bfp very soon :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> But, I can tell you that the emotional cost is too high for me and I won't be doing it again.
> 
> aww sorry to hear that, I was wondering if you could elaborate ... you said you wouldnt do it again so interested to hear more. I can imagine the 2WW when you have done a treatment must be insane.Click to expand...
> 
> It seems like some people are wondering about the discomfort of IUI. It's basically like a pap smear. Totally not an issue for me.
> 
> About the emotional aspect. . . . .Well, for me, it seems like the more I invest into ttc, the harder and more crushing a bfn is to handle. I remember going to my first RE appointment being very excited. I was shocked when she told me that the average success rate is very similar to a natural pregnancy rate. I think that she brought me back to earth when she said "Most people will not get pregnant with IUI." It was a very sobering moment. Yet, I couldn't help but get my hopes up each time.
> 
> In the course of ttc, I had been temping, trying opks, scheduling bd, keeping hips elevated, going to the doctors for bloodwork, HSG, husband's SA, etc.
> IUI was so much more. I was at that office 10 times a month for blood work and ultrasounds and the 3 inseminations per cycle. I had to have ovarian cysts drained vaginally. I was on clomid which thinned my lining, so I had to take estrace to counteract that, which needed even more monitoring. Progesterone vaginal suppositories too.
> 
> The office only did blood work at 7:30 am. Period. My shift at work starts at 7. I had to fill out medical leave papers so that I could come into work late and not loose my job. Oftentimes, I switched my shifts. I still remember working a 4 day stretch where I worked 2-12 hour shifts, then 1-16 hour shift, and another 12 hour shift; back to back to accomodate scheduling for my IUI. . . .which failed.
> 
> Repeat for 2 more cycles.
> 4th cycle was the success.
> 
> Changing your entire life for a baby that isn't coming, was so devestating to me. I was a basket case. Knowing that my overall chances of conceiving now are even lower due to my age, I don't know if I can handle it again and come through with my sanity intact. My girlfriend mentioned that I clearly must not want another baby as much as I did my first because I'm not willing to do IUI again. Well. . . . there's no guarantee that you'll get a baby out of it. If there was, I would have done it 6 months ago.
> 
> Sorry that this sounded like such a downer. Obviously, I'm thrilled that it worked and my son is completely worth it, but. . . . . . .Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for your honesty! you havent put me off, mainly because you said it doesnt hurt which is my main worry. the rest I can handle (schedules and visits) as Im lucky and make my own hours.
> 
> Funny you said about IUI chances being no better, my FS said the combination of clomid and washed sperm is a really successful one. I guess I will see.
> 
> I cant imagine what the 2WW will be like once Im paying for treatments like IUI and IVF, its going to be very hard. But I think I will take the risk if Im more likely to have a baby in the end (I have to believe Im more likely otherwise why bother_. But each cycle will be hard, I will be seeing my therapist a lot during that time Im sure!!
> 
> hubby seems to think it wont get to that point, but every month I get my period I lose hope of a natural bfp.
> 
> so you are trying naturally now right? I hope you get a bfp very soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, I'm trying naturally right now. I hope you don't need it either!:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm not sure how far we're going to go down the route of medical intervention, firstly I want to have 6 proper months of TTC - none of this sore back crap of last month, he's been warned - which is ironic as he was the one said after 6 months we should start IVF!

I'm having trouble getting through to him about the timing (of BD) thing and it is causing me a lot of stress, so not feeling very positive about this stuff today. Am going to force him to watch your video tonight sarahincanada!


----------



## sarahincanada

I got my period today and Im driving home, realize I have a pretty easy month this month with work and really feel like doing something proactive about the TTC thing. We had a marathon of sex this month and it didnt work! so I just caved and phoned the FS office today to book my clomid w/monitoring! you leave a message and they call you back.

havent told hubby yet, he really wanted to wait. What mainly prompted me to do it was that I just found out that his sister has booked her wedding for May next year....she and MIL would be stressed if I was giving birth that month so I thought Id moved things forward and then have August off which is a May birth. Of course they would be happy for us, but I know it would be difficult to have both in one month. They are going to be having family fly over from poland for the wedding and everything, so a birth would just add to the stress.

Im mainly want to go for the monitoring of the ovaries and the lining...that will be soooo interesting. So Im thinking I will do June/July doing this, have a break in August as my family is here and thats a May baby, and then perhaps start IUI in September. I will have to see how clomid is for me first.

I would love to hear from anyone who has done clomid with the monitoring so I know what to expect. I will also update this thread this month with my journey for anyone else thinking about trying this :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

I will be stalking this thread...

Sorry about AF...

I keep oscillating between scrapping the whole endeavor...to being laid-back about ttc....to getting hardcore proactive so we can have 3 kids ASAP....I don't know what is right.

I am excited for you, though, and feeling a bit inspired....
I wouldn't worry about the timing, though....a baby happily trumps all else...


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> I will be stalking this thread...
> 
> Sorry about AF...
> 
> I keep oscillating between scrapping the whole endeavor...to being laid-back about ttc....to getting hardcore proactive so we can have 3 kids ASAP....I don't know what is right.
> 
> I am excited for you, though, and feeling a bit inspired....
> I wouldn't worry about the timing, though....a baby happily trumps all else...

I know I change my mind daily! I was feeling fine about everything but CD 1, PMS and being impatient made me do it!! also I have a really easy month with work so why the hell not. At least some of you can see how my treatments go and then decide it you might want to take the plunge!


----------



## GreenFingers

I got my period today as well but also had my first fertility appointment, as it was day one they ran all the tests today and have said if everything is ok with me we will start 3 cycles of IUI followed by IVF due to DH morphology issues.

It is on the NHS and I am pretty chuffed they are taking it seriously and we get it funded.

We get our results at the end of June so we have this next cycle off really, I am going to relax and enjoy myself this next month and stop worrying.

I actually feel relived to be taking positive steps forward. 

Good luck to you all in what ever you decide, and sorry AF got you Sarah x


----------



## Redclaire

i've just started my 2nd iui cycle and ladies its not that bad!!
We skipped clomid because the doctor in the HARI unit see far too many bad side effects (my sister was a nutter on it!) So i'm doing the injections. And its only a tiny tiny needle in the tum..no bother at all! And no side effects but the odd headache and tiredness. Monitoring involves an internal vaginal ultrasound on day 2, day 9 and day 11/12. then a trigger shot, then iui.
Thats uncomfortable but not a killer! Like a pap smear with a bit more rooting about!! defo not as bad as the HSG!
Emotionally...you can cope! After 11 months of ttc naturally i'm exhausted! at least iui is proactive. and yes i know there is only a 15-20% sucess rate, same as natural cycle but its timed, triggered, washed and ironed!!
Seriously tho we have discussed the long game...
i reckon this cycle (No 2) a break for hols in july, iui in august and sept..have a break then ivf. I can afford 2 cycles of ivf..thats it then..game over.
IUI costs 850 a cycle here...doable, ivf 4500...thats big big money...twice the absolute limit..with a loan too! that would be a emotional rollercoaster the pressure cos cant afford another cycle and have to pay it back without a baby to make it worth it!!
But i still hope iui works for us, i'm only 36 no issues, he has topclass swimmers...theres still hope!!:thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Redclaire, thanks so much for that post! You make it sound so positive and I'm glad to hear it's bearable. You summed up exactly how I feel, its been 11 exhaustings months for me too so to get help feels like a relief!

I have everything crossed it works for you x


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> I got my period today as well but also had my first fertility appointment, as it was day one they ran all the tests today and have said if everything is ok with me we will start 3 cycles of IUI followed by IVF due to DH morphology issues.
> 
> It is on the NHS and I am pretty chuffed they are taking it seriously and we get it funded.
> 
> We get our results at the end of June so we have this next cycle off really, I am going to relax and enjoy myself this next month and stop worrying.
> 
> I actually feel relived to be taking positive steps forward.
> 
> Good luck to you all in what ever you decide, and sorry AF got you Sarah x

yay glad you have a plan, can you come back to this thread and update when you have the results?


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> yay glad you have a plan, can you come back to this thread and update when you have the results?

Certainly will Sarah, looking forward to seeing how clomid works for you, good luck.


----------



## Natsby

This is an interesting thread, I have been thinking about iui because my friend here is on her second cycle now. I didn´t know it had the same success rate as trying naturally. I think I will try to the duo fertility monitor before clomid. It has the same success rate as ivf but there are no chemicals and although it is expensive (500 pounds) it is cheaper than any other treatment. But I am hoping to see a gynecologist this month so I´ll see what they think. The last one I saw after my mmc was so useless I´m hoping this one has a better idea of what is what, she has been recommended to me by a student who is a nurse so i feel hopeful. 
Sarah I´ll be stalking this thread and I hope it works for you. Baby dust and successful baby dancing to everyone and hopefully you won´t need anything else!


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> I think I will try to the duo fertility monitor before clomid. It has the same success rate as ivf but there are no chemicals and although it is expensive (500 pounds) it is cheaper than any other treatment.


I had to look it up as I didnt know what it is. I think their claim that "In a study of 99 patients who qualified for IVF treatment, just 6 months using DuoFertility was shown to be equally effective as a cycle of IVF." is a little far fetched....people going for IVF obviously have had problems conceiving and so theres a lowish success rate. People using the monitor would have probably gotten pregnant with or without it. It seems to just be similar to temping and ov tests....are you sure you need it? or similar to the clearblue fertility monitor. Perhaps theres more to it...let me know!


----------



## sarahincanada

ok so my journey begins!! 

Tomorrow (Thurs June 9) Im going for day 3 blood tests and ultrasound, and picking up my clomid prescription :happydance: and I will have a chance to talk to the nurse more about clomid and the cycle in general. 

I will update after my appointment for anyone interested :kiss:


----------



## Natsby

sarahincanada said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> I think I will try to the duo fertility monitor before clomid. It has the same success rate as ivf but there are no chemicals and although it is expensive (500 pounds) it is cheaper than any other treatment.
> 
> 
> I had to look it up as I didnt know what it is. I think their claim that "In a study of 99 patients who qualified for IVF treatment, just 6 months using DuoFertility was shown to be equally effective as a cycle of IVF." is a little far fetched....people going for IVF obviously have had problems conceiving and so theres a lowish success rate. People using the monitor would have probably gotten pregnant with or without it. It seems to just be similar to temping and ov tests....are you sure you need it? or similar to the clearblue fertility monitor. Perhaps theres more to it...let me know!Click to expand...

My friend in the UK uses one and has found it helpful because they track all the information and contact you with advice. She has slight pcos and has spent 3 years trying without explanation as to why it isn´t working. They have spotted that her hormone levels drop too early after OV and that is why although she may be conceiving she doesn´t manage implantation. Her doctors wouldn´t have known that as they don´t test everyday. that is why the success rate is high as they have all the information and a team of experts tracking it. But maybe your right, maybe I shouldn´t believe the reviews. At least if it doesn´t work you get your money back, unlike IVF. Who knows what is the best path to take, I´m reluctant to try any drug therapy yet but I´ll see what the doctor says when I finally get t see her.


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> I got my period today and Im driving home, realize I have a pretty easy month this month with work and really feel like doing something proactive about the TTC thing. We had a marathon of sex this month and it didnt work! so I just caved and phoned the FS office today to book my clomid w/monitoring! you leave a message and they call you back.

Sorry the :witch: got you this month, I was stalking your chart and really hoping it was going to be your month. Hope the clomid helps! Will they start off with a conservative dose? (so hope you don't have too many nasty effects!)


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I got my period today and Im driving home, realize I have a pretty easy month this month with work and really feel like doing something proactive about the TTC thing. We had a marathon of sex this month and it didnt work! so I just caved and phoned the FS office today to book my clomid w/monitoring! you leave a message and they call you back.
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got you this month, I was stalking your chart and really hoping it was going to be your month. Hope the clomid helps! Will they start off with a conservative dose? (so hope you don't have too many nasty effects!)Click to expand...

hi velo!
my chart was good and soooo much better than the previous month, perhaps the sperm and egg did fertilize but didnt implant. I think they start at 50mg but I will find out tomorrow. how are you doing?


----------



## sarahincanada

I went into the assisted conception folder on here and its a little overwhelming so I dont think I'll bother joining in as a lot of them are younger anyway. although it would be nice to talk to others on clomid, perhaps we will get some more people in this section having treatments. Its funny how there seems to not be too many people going for treatments in here...


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> hi velo!
> my chart was good and soooo much better than the previous month, perhaps the sperm and egg did fertilize but didnt implant. I think they start at 50mg but I will find out tomorrow. how are you doing?

Hi Sarah! It must feel really good just to be doing SOMETHING eh? I hate this waiting. I decided to not really care this month either way so I have been not as diligent with my diet and having the occasional glass of wine if I feel like it. Still taking my temps though as I want lots of info to give to my appt (still waiting until August, ugh)

I haven't had a big ovulation jump this month, the temps have just been creeping up a tiny bit each day, but FF still marked it.

As for the perhaps they did not implant - don't you wish there were tests you could know what is going on in your body at all times? :) Remind me did they ever do a transvaginal U/S to check your lining thickness?

Are you doing straight clomid this month or are you combining it with IUI?


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi velo!
> my chart was good and soooo much better than the previous month, perhaps the sperm and egg did fertilize but didnt implant. I think they start at 50mg but I will find out tomorrow. how are you doing?
> 
> Hi Sarah! It must feel really good just to be doing SOMETHING eh? I hate this waiting. I decided to not really care this month either way so I have been not as diligent with my diet and having the occasional glass of wine if I feel like it. Still taking my temps though as I want lots of info to give to my appt (still waiting until August, ugh)
> 
> I haven't had a big ovulation jump this month, the temps have just been creeping up a tiny bit each day, but FF still marked it.
> 
> As for the perhaps they did not implant - don't you wish there were tests you could know what is going on in your body at all times? :) Remind me did they ever do a transvaginal U/S to check your lining thickness?
> 
> Are you doing straight clomid this month or are you combining it with IUI?Click to expand...

haha, Ive read quite a few people on here getting BFPS when having a break and DRUNK!!! perhaps I should take up drinking :haha: oooh hope you ovulated, I will stalk you for the next few weeks and august is not far away :kiss:

I do wish we could know more, its so frustrating to do everything then nothing happens. I just assume that we only pop out a good egg certain months, and those months all the rest has to come together too (sperm be in the tubes, lining thick enough etc etc.). So now wonder it takes time!

I have not had my lining tested but I think they may do it this month during the monitoring. Im excited to have tests and ultrasounds, definitely more interesting! only because the tests are not painful ones lol. 

Im doing straight clomid with monitoring for a couple of months (I mention the monitoring as a lot of people seem to just get a prescription and take at home). then I will probably try IUI in September or October. I figure if Im already taking clomid might as well step it up and have even more chance.


----------



## GMATP 2011

Hello Sarahincanada, I agree, assisted conception forum is overwhelming! I go there, but I really just want to see over 35 assisted conception, so glad to see a few others in here seeking treatment and I am not alone. I am in the tww after my second iui with chlomid, fallistim, ovidril estrogen, and progesterone, first iui was the same minus fallistim. It was amazing to see the ultrasounds every step of the way! Round one, only one follicle. Round two, at least 4! Fx'd! After insemination, needless to say, very crampy! Wishing you the best as you start chloride! 

Ps - spelling of all the drugs, questionable......but you get the idea...


----------



## GMATP 2011

Clomid, not chloride!:wacko:


----------



## Cui

I'm heading into IUI #5 waiting for AF any day now(OMFG did I just type #5!)](*,)
I will be 40 at the end of this year and my husband will be 45 in October.
Can I just say that I was Totally against any sort of medical assistance, medication etc.

On the plus side, you get so many people looking at/putting things in your hooha that you just stop worrying about it, although when I am leaning back looking at the ceiling I often wonder how the H$ll did I get to this point?

In my experience I have found that you really, really need to know your cycle/body as well as you can regardless of what the Dr. says is going on.

My clinic keeps trying to push meds on me that I don't need, they want to get me on a schedule. I've given in a couple of times and all it did was mess up my cycle so now I just Keep telling them no and my body has worked fine for now. 

I did unmedicated monitoring for a year. It didn't work for us, but I don't regret doing it and I recommend it as a starting point. You just go in for Bloodwork and ultrasounds to monitor your hormones/follicles etc.
Yes it is annoying, when I get close to ovulation I can be getting BW/US every day for a week. It really helps you see how your body works and I also still took at home ovulation tests to see how they compared to my BW/US results.

If you have had a pap test then IUI is only slightly worse, more cramping but nothing unbearable.
Right now our Insurance pays for an unlimited amount of IUI's but not IVF so for now it's IUI's.


----------



## Indigo77

Cui...curious about which meds messed u up?


----------



## Natsby

Cui said:


> I'm heading into IUI #5 waiting for AF any day now(OMFG did I just type #5!)](*,)
> I will be 40 at the end of this year and my husband will be 45 in October.
> Can I just say that I was Totally against any sort of medical assistance, medication etc.
> 
> On the plus side, you get so many people looking at/putting things in your hooha that you just stop worrying about it, although when I am leaning back looking at the ceiling I often wonder how the H$ll did I get to this point?
> 
> In my experience I have found that you really, really need to know your cycle/body as well as you can regardless of what the Dr. says is going on.
> 
> My clinic keeps trying to push meds on me that I don't need, they want to get me on a schedule. I've given in a couple of times and all it did was mess up my cycle so now I just Keep telling them no and my body has worked fine for now.
> 
> I did unmedicated monitoring for a year. It didn't work for us, but I don't regret doing it and I recommend it as a starting point. You just go in for Bloodwork and ultrasounds to monitor your hormones/follicles etc.
> Yes it is annoying, when I get close to ovulation I can be getting BW/US every day for a week. It really helps you see how your body works and I also still took at home ovulation tests to see how they compared to my BW/US results.
> 
> If you have had a pap test then IUI is only slightly worse, more cramping but nothing unbearable.
> Right now our Insurance pays for an unlimited amount of IUI's but not IVF so for now it's IUI's.

Thanks for your post, it was interesting and helpful to those of us wondering which way to go. Good luck this time, I hope af stays away!!


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks for starting this thread Sarahincanada, and sharing your experiences, I'm pleased to report that my OH is now fully educated about the biology behind the conception process and totally on board with the timing of BD!

Natsby I'm also interested in this Duo Fertility Monitor, it seems like a ramped up version of the CBFM but if you get the money back then it's not a huge risk, and £500 is cheap compared to IVF. 

I'm going to start a thread and see if anyone in 35+ is already using it, I love gadgets it has to be said.


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Ladies, this seems a good a place as any to ask this question.

Has anyone had a HyCoSy test done?

It's the last test I need before we review where we are at and can start IUI, all being well with me.

The thing is the Dr told me they don't give you any pain relief and to expect it to hurt... now if the Dr is saying that it must be bad, I have heard 15% have to be abandoned as it hurts to much....yikes!!

Someone please tell me it's not too bad...

Also, just wanted to mention I use the Persona monitor, it is actually a natural contraception but I know a few people use it to predict ovulataion, as that is what it does. The monitor itself cost around £80 and I have to buy 1 box of sticks a month that costs £13 and that's all I need, I get a red light when the hormones are building and a little egg when I ovulate, I used it for 2 years as a birth control as well. I believe it's cheaper than the CBFM so thought I would mention it.


----------



## Cui

GreenFingers said:


> Hi Ladies, this seems a good a place as any to ask this question.
> 
> Has anyone had a HyCoSy test done?
> 
> It's the last test I need before we review where we are at and can start IUI, all being well with me.
> 
> The thing is the Dr told me they don't give you any pain relief and to expect it to hurt... now if the Dr is saying that it must be bad, I have heard 15% have to be abandoned as it hurts to much....yikes!!
> 
> Someone please tell me it's not too bad...
> .

I think that's a hysterosalpingogram or something similar right?
I had a hysterosalpingogram and I don't want to scare anyone but it was excruciatingly painful.
I'm normally good with pain but this was so bad I had to make them stop, and the test made me cry which is unheard of for me.

Most women do fine with the test (so don't take my experience as what will happen). 
I may have to get a second one done since the first one wasn't finished. :dohh:


----------



## GreenFingers

Cui said:


> I think that's a hysterosalpingogram or something similar right?
> I had a hysterosalpingogram and I don't want to scare anyone but it was excruciatingly painful.
> I'm normally good with pain but this was so bad I had to make them stop, and the test made me cry which is unheard of for me.
> 
> Most women do fine with the test (so don't take my experience as what will happen).
> I may have to get a second one done since the first one wasn't finished. :dohh:

Ahhh that's the one, oh my .... not looking forward to that then. I have been ringing all day to book it but they won't answer the phone...that's the NHS for you. 

Without it I can't get to the next stage and if I can't book it soon it will be a whole month before I can as it have to be done cd6 to cd12. :growlmad:

Cui, can I ask... it says to take pain killers 1 hour before, did you do that?


----------



## Cui

Indigo77 said:


> Cui...curious about which meds messed u up?

The first thing they had me take which didn't mess up my cycle but didn't work as planned was an HCG trigger shot. I didn't ovulate until 4 days later and not the usual 2-3. So the IUI they had planned(but I didn't end up doing) would have failed.
My husband says I am normally stubborn so why should my follicles be any different.:haha:

This was way in the beginning, and I didn't realize at the time that my lead follicle always gets to between 20-24mm before ovulating.
When they wanted me to take the trigger shot it was 16-18 mm(I forget exactly how big it was) so the clinic was like OMG mature follicle! My follicle ended up getting to its usual size and then I o'd naturally.


One cycle I was borderline short on my follicular phase I think it was so they had me take Estrace to lengthen it. Well the Estrace then messed with my follicles so they told me to start taking Bravelle shots. I took one while I was at the clinic because they were freaking me out telling me OMG you are going to miss this cycle.

I went home, thought about it and decided not to take any more shots/medications and see if my body could sort itself out. I was prepared to miss that cycle if it didn't work but I wanted to give my body a chance.
It sorted itself out and I went on to O my usual sized follicle on my own.

I'm not anti fertility meds or anything like that. I'm trying to keep things as natural as I can for as long as I can. I do take progesterone and prometrium after ovulation and I may need to start fertility meds at some point if I can't get these stupid IUI's to work. My Dr. said it's usually six unmedicated IUI's and then probably move on to medicated IUI's.

Plus my insurance doesn't cover fertility medications and some of them are crazy expensive.


----------



## Cui

GreenFingers said:


> Ahhh that's the one, oh my .... not looking forward to that then. I have been ringing all day to book it but they won't answer the phone...that's the NHS for you.
> 
> Without it I can't get to the next stage and if I can't book it soon it will be a whole month before I can as it have to be done cd6 to cd12. :growlmad:
> 
> Cui, can I ask... it says to take pain killers 1 hour before, did you do that?

After I had the test I posted about it on here.
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/379902-positively-horrible-hsg-today.html

I also think the Dr. who did it was a jerk. I don't know if someone else doing it would have made the test less painful but I think his manner was horrible and definitely made me feel worse. He acted like I was overreacting to how painful it was so it was embarrassing on top of being painful.


----------



## GreenFingers

Cui said:


> After I had the test I posted about it on here.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/379902-positively-horrible-hsg-today.html
> 
> I also think the Dr. who did it was a jerk. I don't know if someone else doing it would have made the test less painful but I think his manner was horrible and definitely made me feel worse. He acted like I was overreacting to how painful it was so it was embarrassing on top of being painful.

Thank you so much for posting that, I have just read the whole post, at least I have open eyes now going into this and I know what to expect....have you switched Dr's?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone, I havent read any of the posts yet but wanted to post about my first fertility appointments today for clomid with monitoring, they call it 'ovarian reserve' appointment. I will try and give as much detail as possible incase any of you are going to be doing this soon....

first of all Im really tired and going for a nap! I got up at 6am which early for me and had to travel in the car 2 hours to get downtown toronto for 8am. Its right at rush hour when people are travelling into work so a nightmare. I got there 8:30 right on the dot.

so first I had blood taken and man that hurt and I have a massive bruise as she did it not right in the crease of my elbow but over and down a bit. I dont have much luck at this hospital with them putting needles in me...when i had my polyp operation it took him about 4 tries to get the iv in :growlmad:

then I was taken in for my ultrasound, I didnt realize it was a vaginal one...I was thinking as its day 3 and Im bleeding it would be on the tummy like when you are pregnant but it wasnt. kinda weird getting nude when you have your period but I guess they are used to that with day 3 ultrasounds! my left was 4.98 and right 4.25 whatever that means.

then I was taken to see the nurse, I did ask her some questions and she was ok but not THAT helpful. I was asking if it helps the eggs maturity and she didnt really answer that but said it helps stimulate more follicles. I guess the idea is that at my age I have X amount of eggs left and some are good and some are bad. So each month I pop out one egg which could be good or bad. With clomid more are stimulated and released each month, making it more likely a good egg will be released within the average of 3 months of using it. Theres a 10% chance of multiples, which is 9% more than average. So that shows that even with multiple eggs being released many dont get fertilized.

So I am starting 100mg today for 5 nights, just have to wait for them to call me and say its ok after looking at my blood results. I asked how come 100mg and she said thats what my Dr finds is the most successful and her being the head of fertility at the hospital she has a lot of experience with this drug and dosage. She went through the side effects and suggested taking at night as its better for more people.

I also asked her if one month we wanted to try IUI and she said yes at anytime we can choose that, and she showed me the device they use to put up in the uterus, it was very small. Its $350 per session so not too bad.

I go back next Friday which is CD11 for more blood work and another ultrasound so they can see how I responded to the clomid. Fingers crossed it doesnt over stimulate me otherwise the cycle will be cancelled. So Im hoping Im ok on it, I guess I will know over the next few days. After that appointment we use the ov tests and BD as normal and I dont go back till next cycle if I need to start allover again.

so thats it for now! I will let you know how I feel the next 5 days. side effects can include mood swings, bloating/weight gain (drink water she said), dizziness. I am self employed and so can take it easy this next week anyway.


----------



## sarahincanada

GMATP 2011 said:


> Hello Sarahincanada, I agree, assisted conception forum is overwhelming! I go there, but I really just want to see over 35 assisted conception, so glad to see a few others in here seeking treatment and I am not alone. I am in the tww after my second iui with chlomid, fallistim, ovidril estrogen, and progesterone, first iui was the same minus fallistim. It was amazing to see the ultrasounds every step of the way! Round one, only one follicle. Round two, at least 4! Fx'd! After insemination, needless to say, very crampy! Wishing you the best as you start chloride!
> 
> Ps - spelling of all the drugs, questionable......but you get the idea...

yay great to have you in this thread!! good luck with this cycle :hugs: so you had 4 follicles ready to be released this month? do you know how many it is that they cancel the cycle? how was clomid for you, any side effects? please keep in touch so we can see how you do :hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Sarah

Thanks for posting that, it was very very interesting. I have the same experience lying on the bed on cd1 so I feel your embarrassment. 

I never got told any numbers on my utlra sound on Tuesday, she said she couldn't see my right one as my bowl was in the way, should I worry?

I will be stalking this thread to see how you are getting on and I will update you all on my HyCoSy and following, results and IUI if it happens.

It's really great to have an area to talk about assisted conception here as the other forum was way too scary!

Good luck for the clomid and take it easy for the rest of the day. 

:dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Cui said:


> I'm heading into IUI #5 waiting for AF any day now(OMFG did I just type #5!)](*,)
> I will be 40 at the end of this year and my husband will be 45 in October.
> Can I just say that I was Totally against any sort of medical assistance, medication etc.
> 
> On the plus side, you get so many people looking at/putting things in your hooha that you just stop worrying about it, although when I am leaning back looking at the ceiling I often wonder how the H$ll did I get to this point?
> 
> In my experience I have found that you really, really need to know your cycle/body as well as you can regardless of what the Dr. says is going on.
> 
> My clinic keeps trying to push meds on me that I don't need, they want to get me on a schedule. I've given in a couple of times and all it did was mess up my cycle so now I just Keep telling them no and my body has worked fine for now.
> 
> I did unmedicated monitoring for a year. It didn't work for us, but I don't regret doing it and I recommend it as a starting point. You just go in for Bloodwork and ultrasounds to monitor your hormones/follicles etc.
> Yes it is annoying, when I get close to ovulation I can be getting BW/US every day for a week. It really helps you see how your body works and I also still took at home ovulation tests to see how they compared to my BW/US results.
> 
> If you have had a pap test then IUI is only slightly worse, more cramping but nothing unbearable.
> Right now our Insurance pays for an unlimited amount of IUI's but not IVF so for now it's IUI's.

thanks for the info! so are you doing IUI without clomid then? was it clomid that messed up your cycles? I decided to try it and see how it goes, Im not very patient :dohh: also my clinic is 2 hours away so theres no way I can go see them that much. I dont love the idea of clomid but if it gets me my bfp asap then I will soon forget about it!! I just hope I dont have too many side effects :cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Cui said:
> 
> 
> After I had the test I posted about it on here.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/379902-positively-horrible-hsg-today.html
> 
> I also think the Dr. who did it was a jerk. I don't know if someone else doing it would have made the test less painful but I think his manner was horrible and definitely made me feel worse. He acted like I was overreacting to how painful it was so it was embarrassing on top of being painful.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting that, I have just read the whole post, at least I have open eyes now going into this and I know what to expect....have you switched Dr's?Click to expand...

omg Cui thats awful :growlmad:

GreenFingers I had a sono, which I think is similar to an HSG. I read a lot on the internet too, some people say it was fine others saying it was painful. I found that it was the people with the blocked tubes saying it was painful and as you dont know ahead of time if they are blocked you dont know how painful it will be. the first part is really just like a pap smear, but when they put the catheter thingy up through the cervix thats an 'ouch', and for me that was the only pain I had...my tubes were clear though. I didnt even have cramping after. 

anyway dont be thinking its definitely going to be painful, lets hope your tubes are clear then it wont be bad at all :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> then I was taken in for my ultrasound, I didnt realize it was a vaginal one...
> 
> I asked how come 100mg and she said thats what my Dr finds is the most successful and her being the head of fertility at the hospital she has a lot of experience with this drug...
> 
> I go back next Friday which is CD11 for more blood work and another ultrasound so they can see how I responded to the clomid. Fingers crossed it doesnt over stimulate me otherwise the cycle will be cancelled.
> 
> I will let you know how I feel the next 5 days. side effects can include mood swings, bloating/weight gain (drink water she said), dizziness.



Ugh...vaginal u/s during menses...good to know....

Dosage...good to know...

Overstimulation?

Curious about the side affects...

Thanks for doing this...learned a lot already....


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> Thanks for posting that, it was very very interesting. I have the same experience lying on the bed on cd1 so I feel your embarrassment.
> 
> I never got told any numbers on my utlra sound on Tuesday, she said she couldn't see my right one as my bowl was in the way, should I worry?
> 
> I will be stalking this thread to see how you are getting on and I will update you all on my HyCoSy and following, results and IUI if it happens.
> 
> It's really great to have an area to talk about assisted conception here as the other forum was way too scary!
> 
> Good luck for the clomid and take it easy for the rest of the day.
> 
> :dust:

I dont think that would be a worry, they would have said something if it was it was probably just not showing on the machine. it amazes me that they can even see all that from just inside the vagina!
remind me are you taking clomid as well if you do an IUI?


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> I go back next Friday which is CD11 for more blood work and another ultrasound so they can see how I responded to the clomid. Fingers crossed it doesnt over stimulate me otherwise the cycle will be cancelled. So Im hoping Im ok on it, I guess I will know over the next few days. After that appointment we use the ov tests and BD as normal and I dont go back till next cycle if I need to start allover again.

What does it mean to cancel the cycle when you are not doing IUI? Will they tell you not to :sex:?


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> remind me are you taking clomid as well if you do an IUI?

Well until I get my results I am not sure, I have been recommended IUI because of my husbands SA (morphology 3%). If I am all clear I guess that might be it but I would like to try clomid as well as i think it would raise the chances of success.

I have to have this last nasty test and then we will know.

xx


----------



## Indigo77

GreenFingers said:


> Cui said:
> 
> 
> After I had the test I posted about it on here.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/379902-positively-horrible-hsg-today.html
> 
> I also think the Dr. who did it was a jerk. I don't know if someone else doing it would have made the test less painful but I think his manner was horrible and definitely made me feel worse. He acted like I was overreacting to how painful it was so it was embarrassing on top of being painful.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting that, I have just read the whole post, at least I have open eyes now going into this and I know what to expect....have you switched Dr's?Click to expand...

Thanks for posting...
What a B$ST&RD SH?THE?D doc! 
There is no excuse for such horrible bedside manners!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> then I was taken in for my ultrasound, I didnt realize it was a vaginal one...
> 
> I asked how come 100mg and she said thats what my Dr finds is the most successful and her being the head of fertility at the hospital she has a lot of experience with this drug...
> 
> I go back next Friday which is CD11 for more blood work and another ultrasound so they can see how I responded to the clomid. Fingers crossed it doesnt over stimulate me otherwise the cycle will be cancelled.
> 
> I will let you know how I feel the next 5 days. side effects can include mood swings, bloating/weight gain (drink water she said), dizziness.
> 
> Ugh...vaginal u/s during menses...good to know....
> 
> Dosage...good to know...
> 
> Overstimulation?
> 
> Curious about the side affects...
> 
> Thanks for doing this...learned a lot already....Click to expand...

LOL I even thought of you when mentioning the painful blood work!!! I dont want to put you off! ultrasound is not painful in the slightest and the women were very nice, like 'just keep your panties/pad on until you get in the room' then they asked me to remove them and sit on the bed.

overstimulation: thats when too many follicles are ready to pop and so they say to not have intercourse. Im not sure how much that happens and how many is too many.


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I go back next Friday which is CD11 for more blood work and another ultrasound so they can see how I responded to the clomid. Fingers crossed it doesnt over stimulate me otherwise the cycle will be cancelled. So Im hoping Im ok on it, I guess I will know over the next few days. After that appointment we use the ov tests and BD as normal and I dont go back till next cycle if I need to start allover again.
> 
> What does it mean to cancel the cycle when you are not doing IUI? Will they tell you not to :sex:?Click to expand...

yes exactly! hope that doesnt happen. GMATP 2011 who posted earlier said she had 4 follicles, Im assuming not all of them pop and even if they do its quite rare for all to be fertilized. I hope :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> remind me are you taking clomid as well if you do an IUI?
> 
> Well until I get my results I am not sure, I have been recommended IUI because of my husbands SA (morphology 3%). If I am all clear I guess that might be it but I would like to try clomid as well as i think it would raise the chances of success.
> 
> I have to have this last nasty test and then we will know.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

yes they might recommend it to boost your chances. I seem to be ovulating and have regular cycles so wasnt sure if I needed it, but it seems this is their next step in the treatment chain and considered the least invasive/expensive so is often recommended. I could wait for a while and keep trying naturally after my polyp removal but I had a little panic this month and decided what the hell go for it. when Im a grumpy dizzy mess after taking the pills I may regret it :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah...R u starting the Clomid tonight?


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sarah...R u starting the Clomid tonight?

yes....just waiting for the clinic to call and say its ok after looking at my blood results.


----------



## Natsby

Oo exciting stuff, good luck.


----------



## Cui

GreenFingers said:


> Thank you so much for posting that, I have just read the whole post, at least I have open eyes now going into this and I know what to expect....have you switched Dr's?

They sent me to a hospital to get the test done and I found out later that it was a Dr. from another clinic who performed it. If I get one done again one of the Dr's I see at my clinic is going to do it.

I don't want to scare anyone with how it went for me. I think most women say it's no worse than a pap test. I just want people to know that it can be really painful for some of us and that it's not just you overreacting if it happens to you.


----------



## Cui

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah...R u starting the Clomid tonight?
> 
> yes....just waiting for the clinic to call and say its ok after looking at my blood results.Click to expand...

GoodLuck!:dust:
The great thing about IUI is that some nights *I'M* the one who is grumpy and doesn't want to BD. At least with IUI I can skip a night or two of BD and not worry so much that I missed a good day.


----------



## sarahincanada

I posted about clomid in the assisted fertility section and someone wrote

"yes even if you're ovulating on your own, it helps you to produce more follicles which increases your chances.

It worked for me! (first time)"

so that was good to hear, and I will remember that if I get any side effects!

nurse phoned to say its ok for me to start medication so will take before bed! hot flashes here I come!!


----------



## GMATP 2011

sarahincanada said:


> GMATP 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Sarahincanada, I agree, assisted conception forum is overwhelming! I go there, but I really just want to see over 35 assisted conception, so glad to see a few others in here seeking treatment and I am not alone. I am in the tww after my second iui with chlomid, fallistim, ovidril estrogen, and progesterone, first iui was the same minus fallistim. It was amazing to see the ultrasounds every step of the way! Round one, only one follicle. Round two, at least 4! Fx'd! After insemination, needless to say, very crampy! Wishing you the best as you start chloride!
> 
> Ps - spelling of all the drugs, questionable......but you get the idea...
> 
> yay great to have you in this thread!! good luck with this cycle :hugs: so you had 4 follicles ready to be released this month? do you know how many it is that they cancel the cycle? how was clomid for you, any side effects? please keep in touch so we can see how you do :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, at least 4 would be ready by time the ovidril made me ovulate. They did not say how many follicles were too many, but they did say we did not have to worry about conceiving 4! When I was on clomid only for my first iui, I was on 100 mg a day. Other than a couple days of feeling a bit like pms, but no other side effects through both cycles. I did learn that for an ivf, the might grow 25 follicles, but once collected their might onky be 19 eggs. I am excited about your clomid with monitoring cycle, it is such a wonderful experience to see the follicles grow step by step!


----------



## sarahincanada

GMATP 2011 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMATP 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Sarahincanada, I agree, assisted conception forum is overwhelming! I go there, but I really just want to see over 35 assisted conception, so glad to see a few others in here seeking treatment and I am not alone. I am in the tww after my second iui with chlomid, fallistim, ovidril estrogen, and progesterone, first iui was the same minus fallistim. It was amazing to see the ultrasounds every step of the way! Round one, only one follicle. Round two, at least 4! Fx'd! After insemination, needless to say, very crampy! Wishing you the best as you start chloride!
> 
> Ps - spelling of all the drugs, questionable......but you get the idea...
> 
> yay great to have you in this thread!! good luck with this cycle :hugs: so you had 4 follicles ready to be released this month? do you know how many it is that they cancel the cycle? how was clomid for you, any side effects? please keep in touch so we can see how you do :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, at least 4 would be ready by time the ovidril made me ovulate. They did not say how many follicles were too many, but they did say we did not have to worry about conceiving 4! When I was on clomid only for my first iui, I was on 100 mg a day. Other than a couple days of feeling a bit like pms, but no other side effects through both cycles. I did learn that for an ivf, the might grow 25 follicles, but once collected their might onky be 19 eggs. I am excited about your clomid with monitoring cycle, it is such a wonderful experience to see the follicles grow step by step!Click to expand...

thanks! Im feeling better as before I kept reading things about someone knowing someone who had bad side effects on clomid. but everyone Ive messaged on here didnt have anything bad, just a few hot flushes and mood swings, I can handle that! I will tell my hubby to ignore me for the month. I just hope Im not on here in a few days saying Im one of the ones with a bad reaction [-o&lt;

thanks for your feedback :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

GMATP 2011 said:


> Other than a couple days of feeling a bit like pms, but no other side effects through both
> 
> I am excited about your clomid with monitoring cycle, it is such a wonderful experience to see the follicles grow step by step!

I am so glad you posted this...after reading so many Clomid side effect horror stories....and this the first time it is described as a wonderful experience...


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> GMATP 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Other than a couple days of feeling a bit like pms, but no other side effects through both
> 
> I am excited about your clomid with monitoring cycle, it is such a wonderful experience to see the follicles grow step by step!
> 
> I am so glad you posted this...after reading so many Clomid side effect horror stories....and this the first time it is described as a wonderful experience...Click to expand...

indigo Ive messaged a few people on here to ask, it doesnt seem bad at all. one person said everything was like the usual pms and 2ww like symptoms just a bit more enhanced. I would like to hear some horror stories but from the person itself, not 'I knew someone'.... (not that I want to hear horror stories but you know what I mean :haha:)


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> GMATP 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Other than a couple days of feeling a bit like pms, but no other side effects through both
> 
> I am excited about your clomid with monitoring cycle, it is such a wonderful experience to see the follicles grow step by step!
> 
> I am so glad you posted this...after reading so many Clomid side effect horror stories....and this the first time it is described as a wonderful experience...Click to expand...

Honestly, clomid wasn't that bad for me either.
I did have some crazy insane hot flashes, and I gained 10 pounds (eek, I should probably try to get that off now that it's been 9 years, lol).
Not really anything impressive for me.:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!
Im alive after taking my first 100mg of clomid last night!!! :haha:
dont feel any symptoms yet, will see what happens as I keep taking it
readyformore on oh I already want to lose 30 lbs I dont want another 10 added!!! you gained that while on the pills or during that month? the nurse mentioned bloating and to drink lots of water.
:dust: for us all


----------



## readyformore

I took clomid for 3 of my 4 IUIs and in that time I gained 10 pounds. I didn't change anything in my diet, etc besides clomid. I always assumed that the weight was from the clomid. But who knows. 

And you DO NOT look like you need to loose 30 pounds!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> And you DO NOT look like you need to loose 30 pounds!

thanks, but that was my wedding 6 years ago, and 30 pounds ago!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

GMATP 2011 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMATP 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Sarahincanada, I agree, assisted conception forum is overwhelming! I go there, but I really just want to see over 35 assisted conception, so glad to see a few others in here seeking treatment and I am not alone. I am in the tww after my second iui with chlomid, fallistim, ovidril estrogen, and progesterone, first iui was the same minus fallistim. It was amazing to see the ultrasounds every step of the way! Round one, only one follicle. Round two, at least 4! Fx'd! After insemination, needless to say, very crampy! Wishing you the best as you start chloride!
> 
> Ps - spelling of all the drugs, questionable......but you get the idea...
> 
> yay great to have you in this thread!! good luck with this cycle :hugs: so you had 4 follicles ready to be released this month? do you know how many it is that they cancel the cycle? how was clomid for you, any side effects? please keep in touch so we can see how you do :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, at least 4 would be ready by time the ovidril made me ovulate. They did not say how many follicles were too many, but they did say we did not have to worry about conceiving 4! When I was on clomid only for my first iui, I was on 100 mg a day. Other than a couple days of feeling a bit like pms, but no other side effects through both cycles. I did learn that for an ivf, the might grow 25 follicles, but once collected their might onky be 19 eggs. I am excited about your clomid with monitoring cycle, it is such a wonderful experience to see the follicles grow step by step!Click to expand...

congrats to GMATP 2011 who just posted her :bfp: on another thread :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:
gives me such hope!


----------



## sadie

hi, im new to this site. a little bit about me. i am 41 and my dp lives far away so time is limited. we dtd on sunday afternoon, he left sunday evening and i got a quick positive opk early monday morning. i dont know how much after one ovulates. to me a difference of 12 hours is a big difference. i'm hoping something was able to stick! if not, iam trying unmonitored clomid this summer. dr said to try it for 3 months. if nothing works, then i need to see an fs. i dont know if i can reasonably say i am in the tww, at 5 dpo..... 
good luck everyone. i am going to finish reading all of these posts here.


----------



## Indigo77

Yay G....
:wave: Sadie


----------



## Natsby

sadie said:


> hi, im new to this site. a little bit about me. i am 41 and my dp lives far away so time is limited. we dtd on sunday afternoon, he left sunday evening and i got a quick positive opk early monday morning. i dont know how much after one ovulates. to me a difference of 12 hours is a big difference. i'm hoping something was able to stick! if not, iam trying unmonitored clomid this summer. dr said to try it for 3 months. if nothing works, then i need to see an fs. i dont know if i can reasonably say i am in the tww, at 5 dpo.....
> good luck everyone. i am going to finish reading all of these posts here.

Hi Sadie,
When I saw a documentary about conception, (not sure if it the same as the one Sarah posted,) it showed the sperm getting to the uterus and then being put to sleep to wait, they only woke up again when the egg came down. So when they say they can live for up to 5 days that is what it means, our bodies have cool tricks to make it possible, so 12 hours might seem like a lot but hopefully they were all waiting sleepily until the right moment and you´ll catch that egg. good luck!


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> hi, im new to this site. a little bit about me. i am 41 and my dp lives far away so time is limited. we dtd on sunday afternoon, he left sunday evening and i got a quick positive opk early monday morning. i dont know how much after one ovulates. to me a difference of 12 hours is a big difference. i'm hoping something was able to stick! if not, iam trying unmonitored clomid this summer. dr said to try it for 3 months. if nothing works, then i need to see an fs. i dont know if i can reasonably say i am in the tww, at 5 dpo.....
> good luck everyone. i am going to finish reading all of these posts here.

hi and welcome, glad to have you join us!!
my FS said that most people ovulate 24 hrs after a positive ov test. I find I ovulate on the same day as my positive ov test so I think Im 12 hours later. Regardless your timing of sex sunday afternoon and then ovulating the next day or even day after is perfect. Spermies should live the 2 days, and its the BDing BEFORE ovulation that often hits the jackpot, not the BDing thats done right at ovulation like many people think. good luck!


----------



## sadie

i hope so. waiting is torture. i make up things in my head, like being tired and questioning my strange backache!
thanks all for the encouragement!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hello Everyone~

I'm so glad I found this site! I've been a lurker for a little while and finally decided to join in. I'm so encouraged by all the positive comments as well as the support I see between members.

Here's a little bit about me:

I just turned 39 last month and DH is 46. We have been together for 10 years now and I have loved every moment of it. DH is such a sweetheart!

We started TTC when I turned 32 yrs and after 2 yrs of trying on our own, we decided to consust a RE. When all the testing results came back, all was great on my end, but DH had low motility and very low morphology. RE said that the chances of us conceiving the "normal" way, was essentially slim to none.
So, we decided to go down the road of fertility treatments. 
Our first attempt was just on Clomid, trigger shot and IUI, which resulted in a BFN.
Our second attempt was all injectibles, trigger shot and IUI, which resulted in a BFP.

We found out in March 2007 that we were expecting twins.

In May of 2007, I suffered PPROM, and was put on bed rest.
On June 28th, of 2007, at 24weeks, I went into labor and delivered two little boys. They lived for about an hour and then went to Heaven. 

After a long struggle with trying to understand why, going through the grieving period, and finally accepting it, here I am, 4 years later, ready to try once again.

I have an appointment with my RE on July 13th. While I am so excited, I can't help but be scared...I know what's awaiting for me.
The testing, daily injections, daily blood tests, mood swings, stress and most of all, a very strong desire to be a Mom.

While I believe there's no higher title than being a Mom to 2 angels, I so want to be a Mom through and through and have a little one to raise and to love.

Thank you for reading me :hugs:


----------



## sadie

thank you for sharing. i'm speechless.


----------



## Natsby

Fallen Ambers, your story made me cry, you are very brave and I hope you get your bfp soon, you sure deserve it!! I´m glad you decided to join in. There are some amazing ladies on here and you won´t be going through this alone. 
Baby dust and a hug.


----------



## Indigo77

Welcome and I am so very sorry for your losses...:nope::cry::hugs:

Did you get a chance to hold them? 

I admire your courage and hope you will get a BFP, followed by a H&H pregnancy soon.:hugs:


----------



## GMATP 2011

Welcome FallenAmbers. I am so sorry for your loss, thank you for sharing this with us and happy that you are back ttc!


----------



## sarahincanada

Fallen Ambers said:


> Hello Everyone~
> 
> I'm so glad I found this site! I've been a lurker for a little while and finally decided to join in. I'm so encouraged by all the positive comments as well as the support I see between members.
> 
> Here's a little bit about me:
> 
> I just turned 39 last month and DH is 46. We have been together for 10 years now and I have loved every moment of it. DH is such a sweetheart!
> 
> We started TTC when I turned 32 yrs and after 2 yrs of trying on our own, we decided to consust a RE. When all the testing results came back, all was great on my end, but DH had low motility and very low morphology. RE said that the chances of us conceiving the "normal" way, was essentially slim to none.
> So, we decided to go down the road of fertility treatments.
> Our first attempt was just on Clomid, trigger shot and IUI, which resulted in a BFN.
> Our second attempt was all injectibles, trigger shot and IUI, which resulted in a BFP.
> 
> We found out in March 2007 that we were expecting twins.
> 
> In May of 2007, I suffered PPROM, and was put on bed rest.
> On June 28th, of 2007, at 24weeks, I went into labor and delivered two little boys. They lived for about an hour and then went to Heaven.
> 
> After a long struggle with trying to understand why, going through the grieving period, and finally accepting it, here I am, 4 years later, ready to try once again.
> 
> I have an appointment with my RE on July 13th. While I am so excited, I can't help but be scared...I know what's awaiting for me.
> The testing, daily injections, daily blood tests, mood swings, stress and most of all, a very strong desire to be a Mom.
> 
> While I believe there's no higher title than being a Mom to 2 angels, I so want to be a Mom through and through and have a little one to raise and to love.
> 
> Thank you for reading me :hugs:

Welcome Fallen Ambers, wow what a story you have. Thats so very sad, I have never experienced anything like that, but am glad to have you here with us while you are trying for your forever babies. Im sure your angels will have a big part in getting you your bfp :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Thank you for the warm welcome! I really appreciate your kind words and wishes! 
Many blessings to all~


----------



## Natsby

Hey Sarah in Canada, How are you going with the clomid? I hope your feeling good, I have high hopes for you this month!


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> Hey Sarah in Canada, How are you going with the clomid? I hope your feeling good, I have high hopes for you this month!


Ditto


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

awww thanks natsby and indigo for thinking of me, I just got home and couldnt wait to come and update this thread.

so guess what...

* I HAVE 4 FOLLICLES READY TO POP!!!!!!!!*

can you believe that! 2 each side. She says they usually hope for 2, maybe 3, so I responded REALLY well! she is ok with me continuing due to my age as its very unlikely they will all be good eggs or all fertilize and implant. She said twins is 10% likely and any more about 1%. So I have to do the ovulation sticks, and if I dont get the surge by Sunday I have to go in Monday and they will inject me to bring on ovulation.

I felt so happy leaving the appointment, this week Ive been very blah about the whole TTC thing and this has made me a lot more interested. Thats a great chance of getting pregnant! and if I dont then I would be fine moving onto treatments as theres something not right if I cant get pregnant with that many eggs! If we try 3 months thats possibly 12 eggs so a years worth of tries in 3 months!

so I have to decide when to BD, it will depend somewhat when I get the smiley face ov test as they said to do that night and the next night.

wish me luck please!!! off to google 4 follicles....


----------



## sarahincanada

sarahincanada said:


> GMATP 2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMATP 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Sarahincanada, I agree, assisted conception forum is overwhelming! I go there, but I really just want to see over 35 assisted conception, so glad to see a few others in here seeking treatment and I am not alone. I am in the tww after my second iui with chlomid, fallistim, ovidril estrogen, and progesterone, first iui was the same minus fallistim. It was amazing to see the ultrasounds every step of the way! Round one, only one follicle. Round two, at least 4! Fx'd! After insemination, needless to say, very crampy! Wishing you the best as you start chloride!
> 
> Ps - spelling of all the drugs, questionable......but you get the idea...
> 
> yay great to have you in this thread!! good luck with this cycle :hugs: so you had 4 follicles ready to be released this month? do you know how many it is that they cancel the cycle? how was clomid for you, any side effects? please keep in touch so we can see how you do :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, at least 4 would be ready by time the ovidril made me ovulate. They did not say how many follicles were too many, but they did say we did not have to worry about conceiving 4! When I was on clomid only for my first iui, I was on 100 mg a day. Other than a couple days of feeling a bit like pms, but no other side effects through both cycles. I did learn that for an ivf, the might grow 25 follicles, but once collected their might onky be 19 eggs. I am excited about your clomid with monitoring cycle, it is such a wonderful experience to see the follicles grow step by step!Click to expand...
> 
> congrats to GMATP 2011 who just posted her :bfp: on another thread :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:
> gives me such hope!Click to expand...

GMATP you had 4 follicles and got a bfp so please pray Im as lucky!!


----------



## Redclaire

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone
> 
> awww thanks natsby and indigo for thinking of me, I just got home and couldnt wait to come and update this thread.
> 
> so guess what...
> 
> * I HAVE 4 FOLLICLES READY TO POP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> can you believe that! 2 each side. She says they usually hope for 2, maybe 3, so I responded REALLY well! she is ok with me continuing due to my age as its very unlikely they will all be good eggs or all fertilize and implant. She said twins is 10% likely and any more about 1%. So I have to do the ovulation sticks, and if I dont get the surge by Sunday I have to go in Monday and they will inject me to bring on ovulation.
> 
> I felt so happy leaving the appointment, this week Ive been very blah about the whole TTC thing and this has made me a lot more interested. Thats a great chance of getting pregnant! and if I dont then I would be fine moving onto treatments as theres something not right if I cant get pregnant with that many eggs! If we try 3 months thats possibly 12 eggs so a years worth of tries in 3 months!
> 
> so I have to decide when to BD, it will depend somewhat when I get the smiley face ov test as they said to do that night and the next night.
> 
> wish me luck please!!! off to google 4 follicles....

OOh Sarah that sounds brilliant, 4 follicles, good woman!!I never looked at it like that, each egg being a month saved in ttc!! cool!!
I'm 2dpo...alreadt agitated cos i feel optimistic with having 3 follicles for iui!!:happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Redclaire said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> awww thanks natsby and indigo for thinking of me, I just got home and couldnt wait to come and update this thread.
> 
> so guess what...
> 
> * I HAVE 4 FOLLICLES READY TO POP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> can you believe that! 2 each side. She says they usually hope for 2, maybe 3, so I responded REALLY well! she is ok with me continuing due to my age as its very unlikely they will all be good eggs or all fertilize and implant. She said twins is 10% likely and any more about 1%. So I have to do the ovulation sticks, and if I dont get the surge by Sunday I have to go in Monday and they will inject me to bring on ovulation.
> 
> I felt so happy leaving the appointment, this week Ive been very blah about the whole TTC thing and this has made me a lot more interested. Thats a great chance of getting pregnant! and if I dont then I would be fine moving onto treatments as theres something not right if I cant get pregnant with that many eggs! If we try 3 months thats possibly 12 eggs so a years worth of tries in 3 months!
> 
> so I have to decide when to BD, it will depend somewhat when I get the smiley face ov test as they said to do that night and the next night.
> 
> wish me luck please!!! off to google 4 follicles....
> 
> OOh Sarah that sounds brilliant, 4 follicles, good woman!!I never looked at it like that, each egg being a month saved in ttc!! cool!!
> I'm 2dpo...alreadt agitated cos i feel optimistic with having 3 follicles for iui!!:happydance:Click to expand...

you have such a great chance seeing as you did IUI too! Im not far behind if I ovulate this weekend. FXd, if we get our BFPs I think there will be more women going for treatment in here!!
p.s how many follicles did you have first IUI, I forget


----------



## Indigo77

That is awesome! I am soooo excited for you! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sadie

amazing news!! congrats!


----------



## Redclaire

I had one the day before iui in the first cycle and i think that had ruptured just before the iui procedure, as not visible on u/s. This time 2 mature and another very nearly ther on the morning of iui. Another was there but not ready. They are very strict with iui here, 3 follicles are the max to continue treatment with iui. They don't like multiples! I like multiples but thats different!! But i suppose they know their stuff:dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah...What if you get knocked up with quads? Will you share? :winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

Redclaire said:


> I had one the day before iui in the first cycle and i think that had ruptured just before the iui procedure, as not visible on u/s. This time 2 mature and another very nearly ther on the morning of iui. Another was there but not ready. They are very strict with iui here, 3 follicles are the max to continue treatment with iui. They don't like multiples! I like multiples but thats different!! But i suppose they know their stuff:dohh:

haha yes I should have asked them would they have allowed me to continue if I was having IUI. she said because of my age and this was an intercourse cycle she was ok. my FS had mentioned 4 being the most embryos they put in during IVF so I assume they would have allowed 4 follicles and IUI.

man this will be a slow 2WW!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sarah...What if you get knocked up with quads? Will you share? :winkwink:

dont say that!!!!!! i dont even want to think about that. my best friend had a dream ages ago that I had triplets!! Im probably wont even get pregnant this cycle :dohh:


----------



## Redclaire

In ireland you get only a one or 2 embyro transfer tops in IVF, 
and they actually ask you to sign a waiver that u requested 2 cos they reckon one baby can be carried safer. they only do a 3 transfer for advanced age (42-45)
When my sister did ivf 10yrs ago in the same clinic they routinely put 3 embryos back in , she had twins so all good but she was in hospital for 3 months when preg, they were born at 33weeks , spent 4 weeks in neonate icu, and my nephew had a few problems but all resolved now thank god. My friend had 3 singletons in the same clinic with ivf..no problems... makes you think...i want a healthy baba, no point in rushing mother nature too much!!:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah...What if you get knocked up with quads? Will you share? :winkwink:
> 
> dont say that!!!!!! i dont even want to think about that. my best friend had a dream ages ago that I had triplets!! Im probably wont even get pregnant this cycle :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Redclaire

lol you're not alone sarah!!
my OH has had vivid dreams (plural!!) of twins and quins!! he can even remember what they look like and the quinns he knows their names, all nice irish names too!! and the dreams are all in our house, all normal days and events...very strange!! twins i'd cope with ...quinns i'm off to New Zealand!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Redclaire said:


> In ireland you get only a one or 2 embyro transfer tops in IVF,
> and they actually ask you to sign a waiver that u requested 2 cos they reckon one baby can be carried safer. they only do a 3 transfer for advanced age (42-45)
> When my sister did ivf 10yrs ago in the same clinic they routinely put 3 embryos back in , she had twins so all good but she was in hospital for 3 months when preg, they were born at 33weeks , spent 4 weeks in neonate icu, and my nephew had a few problems but all resolved now thank god. My friend had 3 singletons in the same clinic with ivf..no problems... makes you think...i want a healthy baba, no point in rushing mother nature too much!!:haha:

we saw a program the other night about someone who had 6 follicles after injectables and she ended up with 8 babies! hubby and I were shocked and I said i hope this isnt a sign!! I am fine with twins, and even triplets if thats what is meant to be, but I hope for just one!


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> * I HAVE 4 FOLLICLES READY TO POP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> can you believe that! 2 each side. She says they usually hope for 2, maybe 3, so I responded REALLY well! she is ok with me continuing due to my age as its very unlikely they will all be good eggs or all fertilize and implant. She said twins is 10% likely and any more about 1%. So I have to do the ovulation sticks, and if I dont get the surge by Sunday I have to go in Monday and they will inject me to bring on ovulation.

Excellent!!! :dust: :dust:. 

So is there any more monitoring at this point? Do they check your progesterone levels etc after ovulation? Or is it just waiting time after ov?


----------



## sarahincanada

Redclaire said:


> lol you're not alone sarah!!
> my OH has had vivid dreams (plural!!) of twins and quins!! he can even remember what they look like and the quinns he knows their names, all nice irish names too!! and the dreams are all in our house, all normal days and events...very strange!! twins i'd cope with ...quinns i'm off to New Zealand!!

omg perhaps his dreams are signs, then Im hoping you had a double BFP in the works!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> * I HAVE 4 FOLLICLES READY TO POP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> can you believe that! 2 each side. She says they usually hope for 2, maybe 3, so I responded REALLY well! she is ok with me continuing due to my age as its very unlikely they will all be good eggs or all fertilize and implant. She said twins is 10% likely and any more about 1%. So I have to do the ovulation sticks, and if I dont get the surge by Sunday I have to go in Monday and they will inject me to bring on ovulation.
> 
> Excellent!!! :dust: :dust:.
> 
> So is there any more monitoring at this point? Do they check your progesterone levels etc after ovulation? Or is it just waiting time after ov?Click to expand...

if I dont get a positive ovulation test saturday or sunday I have to go in monday for a trigger shot, but after that nothing. perhaps they do the after ovulation testing after a few failed cycles. she did give me a requisition to go get blood done 2 weeks after the positive ovulation test. I asked her what if my period comes before then and she said to still go for it :shrug: I will check that nearer the time

how are you doing?


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> we saw a program the other night about someone who had 6 follicles after injectables and she ended up with 8 babies! hubby and I were shocked and I said i hope this isnt a sign!! I am fine with twins, and even triplets if thats what is meant to be, but I hope for just one!

Did they survive? I like the idea personally of not having more babies at one time than boobs or arms. :) My DH joked if we had triplets we'd have to get my mom to move in with us.


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> we saw a program the other night about someone who had 6 follicles after injectables and she ended up with 8 babies! hubby and I were shocked and I said i hope this isnt a sign!! I am fine with twins, and even triplets if thats what is meant to be, but I hope for just one!
> 
> Did they survive? I like the idea personally of not having more babies at one time than boobs or arms. :) My DH joked if we had triplets we'd have to get my mom to move in with us.Click to expand...

they did all survive, but she was in hospital for half of her pregnancy just lying there. hubby said he would do that selective reduction thing if we had 8 heartbeats, but I dont know if I could do that. however the chance of all surviving is low so I suppose people might prefer to reduce, what a hard choice.

and yes I think thats why most people dont mind the thought of twins as theres 2 boobs, 2 arms, and 2 parents lol


----------



## Redclaire

she's called 'Octomom' in the tabloids!! Silly lady, she has 6 kids already and is on social welfare! All 8 survived and are doing ok , a few have developmental probs cos born premmie. She has alot of help with feeds and stuff from nurses who volunteer.
Crazy to risk the health of all of them, herself included, her body must be a mess, her kidneys especially!


----------



## velo

Redclaire said:


> she's called 'Octomom' in the tabloids!! Silly lady, she has 6 kids already and is on social welfare! All 8 survived and are doing ok , a few have developmental probs cos born premmie. She has alot of help with feeds and stuff from nurses who volunteer.
> Crazy to risk the health of all of them, herself included, her body must be a mess, her kidneys especially!

Oh I didn't realize Sarah was talking about Octomom! I was wondering, are there actually any cases of surviving octuplets besides that crazy woman? I think there was another American who had 8, of which 7 survived past the first month.


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> Redclaire said:
> 
> 
> she's called 'Octomom' in the tabloids!! Silly lady, she has 6 kids already and is on social welfare! All 8 survived and are doing ok , a few have developmental probs cos born premmie. She has alot of help with feeds and stuff from nurses who volunteer.
> Crazy to risk the health of all of them, herself included, her body must be a mess, her kidneys especially!
> 
> Oh I didn't realize Sarah was talking about Octomom! I was wondering, are there actually any cases of surviving octuplets besides that crazy woman? I think there was another American who had 8, of which 7 survived past the first month.Click to expand...

no it wasnt her!! i think octomom got a bad rap as she already had 6 kids and the doctor put in 8 embryos (plus she was a crazy angelina jolie wannabe who said she hadnt had any plastic surgery, yeah right!!). with this woman on tv she was just on injectables and I think perhaps IUI, so it wasnt as planned. they survived on the show, it didnt say anything about losing any the first month so hope they survived.


----------



## Natsby

Congrats Sarah, fingers crossed it works for you this month!


----------



## mrsdh

Hi ladies:) 
I'm on my 1st cycle of clomid and currently 10 dpo. My fs has started me off on 50mg for 2 cycles and if no bfp may up the dose to 100mg. I found that I had less ewcm, only 2 days worth and a headache that lasted about a week. It seems that us ladies in the UK are only monitored by means of the 21 day progesterone blood test? My worries are the risk of thin uterine lining and lack of ewcm. My fs said the risks are greater when the dosage is high and when taken long term. So far I'm not feeling hopeful for this cycle, getting pre af type symptoms. 
By the way I'm 40yrs young and ttc #4. Wishing everyone lots of luck and sticky babydust


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> no it wasnt her!! i think octomom got a bad rap as she already had 6 kids and the doctor put in 8 embryos (plus she was a crazy angelina jolie wannabe who said she hadnt had any plastic surgery, yeah right!!). with this woman on tv she was just on injectables and I think perhaps IUI, so it wasnt as planned. they survived on the show, it didnt say anything about losing any the first month so hope they survived.

Was it the Chukwus in Texas? Here's a list of the known octuplets to wikipedia (sadly I think octomom is the only one to have all 8 survive)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_multiple_births#Octuplets_.288.29

It says here the smallest died after a week.


----------



## sadie

hi mrsdh. I'm 41 and am to start clomid next saturday is af shows up on tuesday. 50 mg... will try for 3 months and then if no luck, we will take the next step. send along some more info, as it arises. are you using preseed? thx!


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> if I dont get a positive ovulation test saturday or sunday I have to go in monday for a trigger shot, but after that nothing. perhaps they do the after ovulation testing after a few failed cycles. she did give me a requisition to go get blood done 2 weeks after the positive ovulation test. I asked her what if my period comes before then and she said to still go for it :shrug: I will check that nearer the time
> 
> how are you doing?

FX for a :bfp: for you this cycle! I think if you don't get one with 4 follies and excellent spermies, I'd be asking for more tests asap - like for anti-sperm antibodies etc.

I'm doing ok, no real strong feelings either that I am or am not this cycle (I'm 12 dpo and have resisted testing thus far!) Hoping to either get my :bfp: or an appointment soon! I was hoping they would call earlier for a cancellation at the clinic I'm booked with for initial testing. (right now its August)


----------



## sport36

Clomid does get you pregnant. However, the risk of m/c is high. I finally fell pregnant at 40, on clomid and was elated. It lasted 12 wks and then my world fell apart. I was not told that I was high risk to m/c. I would rather not be pregnant than experience the pain of finally saying I was pregnant and then m/c at 12 weeks. I never thought I would need to spk to anyone on a forum, and yet I feel I need to share my experience. I think women will do any thing to get pregnant and this overcomes the risk involved. I am devasted due to my loss and can finally admit that I would rather not be pregnant than take medication that causes pain to the majority. We planned for a family and It has ended with a loss that only women that long to be pregnant understand. I wish everyone more success on clomid than me.


----------



## readyformore

sport36 said:


> Clomid does get you pregnant. However, the risk of m/c is high. I finally fell pregnant at 40, on clomid and was elated. It lasted 12 wks and then my world fell apart. I was not told that I was high risk to m/c. I would rather not be pregnant than experience the pain of finally saying I was pregnant and then m/c at 12 weeks. I never thought I would need to spk to anyone on a forum, and yet I feel I need to share my experience. I think women will do any thing to get pregnant and this overcomes the risk involved. I am devasted due to my loss and can finally admit that I would rather not be pregnant than take medication that causes pain to the majority. We planned for a family and It has ended with a loss that only women that long to be pregnant understand. I wish everyone more success on clomid than me.

I am terribly sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:

I've never heard that clomid leads to an increased risk of miscarriage. 
I know that age is unfortunatley linked to increased chance of miscarriage. 

Again, so sorry for the loss:cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

sport36 said:


> Clomid does get you pregnant. However, the risk of m/c is high. I finally fell pregnant at 40, on clomid and was elated. It lasted 12 wks and then my world fell apart. I was not told that I was high risk to m/c. I would rather not be pregnant than experience the pain of finally saying I was pregnant and then m/c at 12 weeks. I never thought I would need to spk to anyone on a forum, and yet I feel I need to share my experience. I think women will do any thing to get pregnant and this overcomes the risk involved. I am devasted due to my loss and can finally admit that I would rather not be pregnant than take medication that causes pain to the majority. We planned for a family and It has ended with a loss that only women that long to be pregnant understand. I wish everyone more success on clomid than me.

I am very sorry for your loss, but I dont think you can assume it was the clomid and I have never actually heard of clomid causing more MC's than normal. I think in general people taking medication are having problems, and people with problems probably have a higher rate of MC. Also the rate of MC's at the age of 40 is higher, how do you know its not age related?

I have met so many people on here who have had MC's and also experiences like still-borns and so am mentally prepared that even if I do get pregnant it might not last. I feel more prepared from being on here, than someone who hasnt read all these different stories. MC is a devestating experience for anyone to go through :hugs:


----------



## GMATP 2011

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone
> 
> awww thanks natsby and indigo for thinking of me, I just got home and couldnt wait to come and update this thread.
> 
> so guess what...
> 
> * I HAVE 4 FOLLICLES READY TO POP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> wish me luck please!!! off to google 4 follicles....

Good luck sarahincanada! 4 was my lucky number with iui so I am a fan of 4! Isn't it amazing to see them all on the ultra sound! Baby dust! And lots of it!


----------



## mrsdh

sadie said:


> hi mrsdh. I'm 41 and am to start clomid next saturday is af shows up on tuesday. 50 mg... will try for 3 months and then if no luck, we will take the next step. send along some more info, as it arises. are you using preseed? thx!

Hi sadie. 
Good luck with the clomid, although I hope af doesn't arrive and you won't be needing it! I did use preseed and found it ok. Will keep you updated with any new info ..


----------



## mrsdh

sport36 said:


> Clomid does get you pregnant. However, the risk of m/c is high. I finally fell pregnant at 40, on clomid and was elated. It lasted 12 wks and then my world fell apart. I was not told that I was high risk to m/c. I would rather not be pregnant than experience the pain of finally saying I was pregnant and then m/c at 12 weeks. I never thought I would need to spk to anyone on a forum, and yet I feel I need to share my experience. I think women will do any thing to get pregnant and this overcomes the risk involved. I am devasted due to my loss and can finally admit that I would rather not be pregnant than take medication that causes pain to the majority. We planned for a family and It has ended with a loss that only women that long to be pregnant understand. I wish everyone more success on clomid than me.

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss:( I too have had 2 losses. The 2nd one a mmc at 12 weeks , it was heartbreaking. 
I did raise the subject of increased mc rate on clomid to my fs. He said that most clomid users have problems such as PCOS and already have higher mc rates due to egg quality. He also told me the risks of an age related mc( which I already know). With or without clomid my mc risk rate is higher , I just hope that clomid will help to throw out a couple of eggs each month, one of which being the golden egg!


----------



## Natsby

I have had two MC and I wasn´t on clomid, when I asked the doctor why he said it was very common. SInce then i have spoken to lots of people and it seems like everyone knows someone close to them who has suffered mc, it just isn´t widely spoken of. And yes it is devastating and your world falls apart, yet here I am again ready to try for a third time. I know mc can happen again, but there is no real reason why it should, the last two were probably down to chromosomal abnormalities and it was better that way than later in the pregnancy. A friend of mine decided after her mc not to try again, each to their own, but I´m ok now, I don´t mourn those embryos everyday, I try to look forward and think of a more positive outcome.
SPort36 you don´t say how long ago this happened, I´m sorry for your loss and I feel your pain, but believe me it does get better and I wish you luck should you decide to try again.


----------



## sarahincanada

mrsdh said:


> I just hope that clomid will help to throw out a couple of eggs each month, one of which being the golden egg!

thats exactly how I feel! clomid gives you more chances per month and might actually help the egg mature more so than it does on its own. but the egg is still the same egg and some are good and some are bad. the ones that MC I have read would never have been a viable baby to begin with. I think many people view MCs as a healthy embryo that died (which is devastating) but I look at it from a scientific viewpoint as much as possible and view it as an embryo that didnt have the genetic make up to be a viable baby. Its no less devastating but I prefer to look at it that way.


----------



## samj

I am TTC #2 for 7 months. We are certain we had a chemical pregnancy in February cycle. All the symptoms of being pregnant, slight bleeding, probably implantation, all feeling very positive and then bang, period! 

We are on cycle 1 of femara. My specialist said that it has less chance of thining the lining and affecting the cm. I took femara 2.5mg cd2-6. I went in on cd12 for follicle check. I was a little surprised at the device she used for the US. It was quite a large device for the internal US! Anyway, I had 1 large follicle of 24.4mm. She was pleased with this response and has said that if I need another cycle, I will only take 2.5mg again. I was hoping for more than 1 folicle though. The downside, I had a very thin lining. Only 4mm and she said she would like to see at least 8mm, so I was put on pregesterone for cd15-25. I has the HCG trigger on cd12 and then BD that night and the following night. So huge fingers crossed. Looking back now, my feb cycle loss was prob due to insufficient lining. 

I am now suffering all kinds of symptoms! Probably due to the HCG shot and the progesterone tablets. Its driving me crazy. Sore BBs, tired, backache, metallic tast in my mouth, not sleeping great, even getting up for a wee in the middle of the night!! Roll on the 27th When I can test, although last time I only got a positive on 18dpo! and 27th will be 14dpo.


----------



## sarahincanada

samj said:


> I am TTC #2 for 7 months. We are certain we had a chemical pregnancy in February cycle. All the symptoms of being pregnant, slight bleeding, probably implantation, all feeling very positive and then bang, period!
> 
> We are on cycle 1 of femara. My specialist said that it has less chance of thining the lining and affecting the cm. I took femara 2.5mg cd2-6. I went in on cd12 for follicle check. I was a little surprised at the device she used for the US. It was quite a large device for the internal US! Anyway, I had 1 large follicle of 24.4mm. She was pleased with this response and has said that if I need another cycle, I will only take 2.5mg again. I was hoping for more than 1 folicle though. The downside, I had a very thin lining. Only 4mm and she said she would like to see at least 8mm, so I was put on pregesterone for cd15-25. I has the HCG trigger on cd12 and then BD that night and the following night. So huge fingers crossed. Looking back now, my feb cycle loss was prob due to insufficient lining.
> 
> I am now suffering all kinds of symptoms! Probably due to the HCG shot and the progesterone tablets. Its driving me crazy. Sore BBs, tired, backache, metallic tast in my mouth, not sleeping great, even getting up for a wee in the middle of the night!! Roll on the 27th When I can test, although last time I only got a positive on 18dpo! and 27th will be 14dpo.

ooooh good luck! I dont know much about femera, is it similar to clomid? I forgot to ask about my lining at yesterdays scan, I think she said it was 1.7 so not sure if thats cm so that would be 17mm but that sounds a lot, I will have to ask next time. I dont symptom spot anymore as Ive had all symptoms so far, its much less stressful when I ignore everything. good luck, hope you get your bfp!


----------



## sarahincanada

GMATP 2011 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> awww thanks natsby and indigo for thinking of me, I just got home and couldnt wait to come and update this thread.
> 
> so guess what...
> 
> * I HAVE 4 FOLLICLES READY TO POP!!!!!!!!*
> 
> wish me luck please!!! off to google 4 follicles....
> 
> Good luck sarahincanada! 4 was my lucky number with iui so I am a fan of 4! Isn't it amazing to see them all on the ultra sound! Baby dust! And lots of it!Click to expand...

I couldnt see the ultrasound screen :growlmad: its a small room and its angled to the corner where the tech sits. Im glad that you had 4 follicles as most people on here only seem to have 1 or 2, you had IUI so an even better chance but Im hoping I will be successful, FX!


----------



## sadie

sarahincanada said:


> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> I just hope that clomid will help to throw out a couple of eggs each month, one of which being the golden egg!
> 
> thats exactly how I feel! clomid gives you more chances per month and might actually help the egg mature more so than it does on its own. but the egg is still the same egg and some are good and some are bad. the ones that MC I have read would never have been a viable baby to begin with. I think many people view MCs as a healthy embryo that died (which is devastating) but I look at it from a scientific viewpoint as much as possible and view it as an embryo that didnt have the genetic make up to be a viable baby. Its no less devastating but I prefer to look at it that way.Click to expand...

I completely agree.


----------



## samj

Femara an alternative to clomid. Given for people who have no luck on clomid or suffer bad side effects on clomid. My OBGYN prefers it and if we have medical insurance will always give in preference to clomid. It was damn expensive approx £150!! We live in Dubai and had to buy 30 tablets not 5 as prescribed. She said that clomid can affect your lining so I dread what mine would have been on clomid. My lining was 0.4cm so maybe yours is just very thick and a great place for that egg to implant! How big were your folicles? At least you had 4, so thats good also. Good luck.


----------



## mrsdh

I was going to ask about Femara when I have my next appt with the fs. I think Clomid is offered 1st as it's the least expensive. My periods have got lighter as I've got older so thin uterine lining does concern me. Unfortunately most women here in the UK on the NHS aren't monitored by means of ultrasound when on clomid.I'm going to push for an ultrasound to check my lining as it seems pointless to continue taking clomid if implantation would fail due to an insufficient lining.


----------



## sarahincanada

samj said:


> Femara an alternative to clomid. Given for people who have no luck on clomid or suffer bad side effects on clomid. My OBGYN prefers it and if we have medical insurance will always give in preference to clomid. It was damn expensive approx £150!! We live in Dubai and had to buy 30 tablets not 5 as prescribed. She said that clomid can affect your lining so I dread what mine would have been on clomid. My lining was 0.4cm so maybe yours is just very thick and a great place for that egg to implant! How big were your folicles? At least you had 4, so thats good also. Good luck.

If I have to go in on monday for the trigger I will ask if the 1.7 lining was in cm so it means 17mm...as Im not sure. do you know what an ideal thickness is?
my follicles: 2 are 1.7 so Im assuming thats 17mm and 2 are 1.65 so I assume 16.5mm? she said they look for at least 1.7 and so the 2 will be over by ovulation.
I feel rushed when Im there so I should try and ask more questions :dohh:


----------



## Redclaire

Hi Sarah!!
Ooh they all sound at really good size!! They like 18mm for the trigger shot, you ov 36hours after then so the foolicle still has over a day to ripen another 3-4mm to rupture size. Under 16mm usually dont have a mature egg inside according the my midwife. So you will have 4 good'uns!! good girl yourself!!:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah...

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! Ive done too much googling and feel :wacko:
ive read everything from people with triplets from 4 follicles to those who didnt get pregnant at all. its so annoying, I wish we could know in advance which we will be. Im grateful Ive responded well as so many people dont get more than 1 follicle, but at the same time when you read endless posts from people with 4 follicles that get bfn's it does reduce your excitement. I can only wait and see what will happen! urggghh this 2ww is going to be the worst.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> thanks everyone! Ive done too much googling and feel :wacko:
> ive read everything from people with triplets from 4 follicles to those who didnt get pregnant at all. its so annoying, I wish we could know in advance which we will be. Im grateful Ive responded well as so many people dont get more than 1 follicle, but at the same time when you read endless posts from people with 4 follicles that get bfn's it does reduce your excitement. I can only wait and see what will happen! urggghh this 2ww is going to be the worst.

My successful IUI, I had 3 mature follicles and 1 sticky bean! Perfect!

Before the IUI I thought "Oh, man, I could have triplets."
After finding out only 1 stuck, I was relieved but thought "Where are the other 2?"

Good luck. It looks like I'll be ovulating right around the same time as you!


----------



## sadie

sarahincanada said:


> thanks everyone! Ive done too much googling and feel :wacko:
> ive read everything from people with triplets from 4 follicles to those who didnt get pregnant at all. its so annoying, I wish we could know in advance which we will be. Im grateful Ive responded well as so many people dont get more than 1 follicle, but at the same time when you read endless posts from people with 4 follicles that get bfn's it does reduce your excitement. I can only wait and see what will happen! urggghh this 2ww is going to be the worst.

fx for you!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

so I didnt get an LH surge today so will be going in tomorrow at 8am for another scan and bloods, and perhaps a trigger shot. Im quite glad as Im interested to see if I still have 4 mature follicles and also I must ask about my lining thickness. will update when I get home!


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> so I didnt get an LH surge today so will be going in tomorrow at 8am for another scan and bloods, and perhaps a trigger shot. Im quite glad as Im interested to see if I still have 4 mature follicles and also I must ask about my lining thickness. will update when I get home!

How come they expected a LH surge earlier than you usually do?


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> so I didnt get an LH surge today so will be going in tomorrow at 8am for another scan and bloods, and perhaps a trigger shot. Im quite glad as Im interested to see if I still have 4 mature follicles and also I must ask about my lining thickness. will update when I get home!
> 
> How come they expected a LH surge earlier than you usually do?Click to expand...

they didnt even ask when I normally ovulate, she was just going by size. I have ovulated on CD13 twice before, so its not totally unusual. I think they do the trigger as they dont want them over maturing....perhaps clomid makes things move along faster? going soon so will update later :kiss:


----------



## samj

On the cycles that I have ovulated, it was on CD18/19. On Femara, I had 1 mature folicle 24.4mm on cd13. I had my trigger shot that day too. I cant take an early preg test, as the trigger will show +tive for about 10days. So Femara definately gave me an earlier ovulation. I am sick of this 2WW already. Still 7 days to go.:wacko:


----------



## Isabel209

hello girls... i am new to this thread... i have been ttc for a year already... have tried clomid and didnt work for me... i had blurred visions and other side effects. so i tried femara... had mature follicles with femara but still no success in conception... my gynae tells me to check if i am ovulating by obeserving my fertile mucous but i dont see that egg white mucous every month... accordign to the 'blind' blood tests, i am ovulating but gynae still tells me that my progesterone levels are low (mines are over 32 but not more than 43. gynae wants it up to 60 or 70). other gynaes tell me that my results are normal.... now i am considering a laparoscopy.. has anyone tried it? as i really want to hear some experiences before i go to it...would love to hear from you girls xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

just got back from my bloods and ultrasound....so I now have 2 large follicles (2.5cm and 2.1cm, or 25 and 21 in mm) and a medium one (1.8 / 18) and the forth hasnt grown since friday (1.65 or 16.5) so they are not counting it (they only count anything over 1.7cm or 17mm). They took bloods and so I am waiting for a call for them to tell me if I need to take the trigger shot or not. I got the medication from the clinic, its in a syringe so that will be hard to inject myself! but I would prefer to do it myself. if my bloods show an LH surge they wont have me do the trigger, but if it doesnt show then they want me to trigger today.

I talked to the nurse a little bit after, she said not all follicles have eggs in them, so hard to know if all 3 will be released or not. 

the best part was the nurse looked at my chart and said 'oh wow I just saw your age, you are so young looking!!!!!' that made my day, forget about the follicles!! :haha:

so just have to wait for the call! also if I take the trigger I cannot take any pregnancy tests as the trigger shot is hcg and might show up. the only way I can do it is if I start straight away and see the hcg leave my system then I would know. most people say it leaves your system by 10dpo but if I got 2 lines I would be nervous to believe it. I might test to see when it leaves my system, I have so many of those internet cheapies that came free with my ov tests. Also I ignore symptoms which is good as they may be even worse with the trigger shot.

I will probably be BDing tonight and tomorrow morning, but have to just wait to see what they say on the call. 

urghhh this 2WW will be so hard! who else is with me on the 2WW? redclaire I know you are already a few days into it.


----------



## sarahincanada

Isabel209 said:


> hello girls... i am new to this thread... i have been ttc for a year already... have tried clomid and didnt work for me... i had blurred visions and other side effects. so i tried femara... had mature follicles with femara but still no success in conception... my gynae tells me to check if i am ovulating by obeserving my fertile mucous but i dont see that egg white mucous every month... accordign to the 'blind' blood tests, i am ovulating but gynae still tells me that my progesterone levels are low (mines are over 32 but not more than 43. gynae wants it up to 60 or 70). other gynaes tell me that my results are normal.... now i am considering a laparoscopy.. has anyone tried it? as i really want to hear some experiences before i go to it...would love to hear from you girls xxx

hi! I dont know anything about femara or laparoscopys but just wanted to say hi and welcome :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

samj said:


> On the cycles that I have ovulated, it was on CD18/19. On Femara, I had 1 mature folicle 24.4mm on cd13. I had my trigger shot that day too. I cant take an early preg test, as the trigger will show +tive for about 10days. So Femara definately gave me an earlier ovulation. I am sick of this 2WW already. Still 7 days to go.:wacko:

Good to know....early O and positive preggers test...

GL to you!


----------



## sarahincanada

so they just phoned and said to take the trigger shot, I just took it....was nervous when I saw the needle and didnt like the thought of doing it but it didnt hurt at all. in fact I had to double check it had gone in as I didnt feel it (did it on a nice 'fleshy' area of my side stomach :thumbup:). didnt hurt when I pushed down for the medication to go in either :thumbup:

they've said to BD tomorrow and the next day as you usually ovulate 24-36 hours after the shot. so no BDing tonight.

I hope my updates have helped someone else looking who may go for clomid with monitoring later. Im going to try and not think about TTCing these next 2 weeks and unfortunately that means not coming on here everyday. As much as I love to chat with everyone I feel it just feeds my TTC obsession and I start googling for hours :dohh: theres not much I can do in the 2WW so its best to try and forget about things. but I will pop on here and there and will of course update at the end of the 2ww. 

please wish me luck!


----------



## Indigo77

Good to know the trigger shot did not hurt...
Thanks for sharing your journey....quite helpful...
GL and....
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## velo

Good luck!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Isabel209

good luck sarahincanada... baby dust to you XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Natsby

Good luck gal, I´ll keep everything crossed for you..except my legs, considering what I´m doing that might be a mistake. And yes your update does help a lot, this way I can judge if I want to go down this path too.
hugs


----------



## sadie

Good luck sarah!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## GMATP 2011

Good Luck Sarah!


----------



## crystal443

I was on Clomid one cycle with DD, one with DS and I did 6 rounds of it this time and we didn't fall pregnant:nope: Our FS didn't give the option of IUI because she said we'd only have about a 5% chance of it working. So we decided to then go for IVF:haha: That was back in December and we're just trying a few cycles of MACA and Evening Primrose and see if that doesn't do the trick:shrug: We're both fine so we've been given the "unexplained" but I'm hoping it might just be a slight imbalance that maybe the Evening Primrose or MACA can sort:haha: I'll try anything at this point, if that doesn't work we'll be moving forward with IVF in a few months. Best of luck!!


----------



## sadie

crystal443 said:


> I was on Clomid one cycle with DD, one with DS and I did 6 rounds of it this time and we didn't fall pregnant:nope: Our FS didn't give the option of IUI because she said we'd only have about a 5% chance of it working. So we decided to then go for IVF:haha: That was back in December and we're just trying a few cycles of MACA and Evening Primrose and see if that doesn't do the trick:shrug: We're both fine so we've been given the "unexplained" but I'm hoping it might just be a slight imbalance that maybe the Evening Primrose or MACA can sort:haha: I'll try anything at this point, if that doesn't work we'll be moving forward with IVF in a few months. Best of luck!!

hi crystal! i take evening primrose on days 1 to 14. what is maca? also, did you use preseed with the clomid? thanks!


----------



## crystal443

Hi Sadie :)

MACA is a root that comes in powder or capsule form and is meant to help balance out hormones as well:winkwink: I did use Concieve Plus while on Clomid but no luck :shrug: I do take vitamin B12 by injection monthly because I don't absorb it well on my own so I wonder if I don't have a slight imbalance somewhere. I was getting migraines when I ovulated and a few days before AF but the Evening Primrose eased the migraine at ovulation but I did get one before AF so I'm hoping with the MACA at the very least it'll help with the migraines. We're going to give it a few last good goes before IVF, surely if we got pregnant twice I can mange it one more time:growlmad:


----------



## Isabel209

crystal443 said:


> I was on Clomid one cycle with DD, one with DS and I did 6 rounds of it this time and we didn't fall pregnant:nope: Our FS didn't give the option of IUI because she said we'd only have about a 5% chance of it working. So we decided to then go for IVF:haha: That was back in December and we're just trying a few cycles of MACA and Evening Primrose and see if that doesn't do the trick:shrug: We're both fine so we've been given the "unexplained" but I'm hoping it might just be a slight imbalance that maybe the Evening Primrose or MACA can sort:haha: I'll try anything at this point, if that doesn't work we'll be moving forward with IVF in a few months. Best of luck!!

good luck dear.. i really wish to do IVF but i dont know if i can afford it... how much do you think it will cost with 3 cycles of trying?


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck crystal443

hi everyone, just popping it to thank you for the good luck. so yesterday I took the trigger shot and the nurse said to BD today and tomorrow. but yesterday evening I felt crampy and so took an ovulation test and it was +++! so we BD'd last night and this morning instead, I didnt want to miss my ovulation. I see to ovulate within 12 hours of my positive ov test so its a short window.

so I am now taking a week off from researching and this site, I have just been spending waayyy to much time googling and I feel I need to just step away and not think about TTCing for the week. Let my body do what it can as I cant do anything now! will check back in a week, I hope to see some BFPS when I return, :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all!


----------



## velo

Isabel209 said:


> good luck dear.. i really wish to do IVF but i dont know if i can afford it... how much do you think it will cost with 3 cycles of trying?

Here (in Canada) I think IVF costs approx $10K for a cycle, of which about half is medications. (so if you have a private drug plan it may cover the medication aspect) I'm not sure how the costs split up between the different phases, so another "try" may involve only an implantation of a previously frozen embryo rather than a fresh egg extraction. And if you went through the extraction, but there are no viable embryos the implantation part obviously won't happen. Do you have a diagnosis or are you "unexplained"?


----------



## Isabel209

velo said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> good luck dear.. i really wish to do IVF but i dont know if i can afford it... how much do you think it will cost with 3 cycles of trying?
> 
> Here (in Canada) I think IVF costs approx $10K for a cycle, of which about half is medications. (so if you have a private drug plan it may cover the medication aspect) I'm not sure how the costs split up between the different phases, so another "try" may involve only an implantation of a previously frozen embryo rather than a fresh egg extraction. And if you went through the extraction, but there are no viable embryos the implantation part obviously won't happen. Do you have a diagnosis or are you "unexplained"?Click to expand...

i still have to do the laparoscopy, then the doctor will tell me if there are any complications or if its just unexplained infertility.. i need to learn more about IVF as i feel very green about it. (sorry for my broken English)... i heard alot of successful stories about it so i must consider it too!!! but it's too expensive :((


----------



## crystal443

Isabel209 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I was on Clomid one cycle with DD, one with DS and I did 6 rounds of it this time and we didn't fall pregnant:nope: Our FS didn't give the option of IUI because she said we'd only have about a 5% chance of it working. So we decided to then go for IVF:haha: That was back in December and we're just trying a few cycles of MACA and Evening Primrose and see if that doesn't do the trick:shrug: We're both fine so we've been given the "unexplained" but I'm hoping it might just be a slight imbalance that maybe the Evening Primrose or MACA can sort:haha: I'll try anything at this point, if that doesn't work we'll be moving forward with IVF in a few months. Best of luck!!
> 
> good luck dear.. i really wish to do IVF but i dont know if i can afford it... how much do you think it will cost with 3 cycles of trying?Click to expand...

I'm in Australia and I will be paying just over $8000 and covers drugs, beds etc. however I will get half of my money back the day after the egg transfer because Medicare will rebate half of it. My DH thinks I'm crazy for not just wanting to go for IVF but I just keep thinking we have concieved two other kids and we're both healthy so I get stubborn and think we'll try a few more cycles. We've both agreed Sept is our deadline though so I'm trying everything I can think of until then :)


----------



## samj

So I took a preg test this morning, more to see if the trigger shot had left my system. I got a negative so I guess it has. So now the wait till Monday to test again. I will really have to keep myself from doing an earlier one. I only got a positive with no 1 at 18dpo and I am only 10dpo today, so Monday mat still be too soon!! Fed up now. :-(


----------



## LLbean

I may have to join you ladies on Treatments soon...depending on results from today's hubby's sperm analysis and Ultrasound...


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone, just popped on to say hi and catch up on everyone. Ive stuck to my plan of not thinking about TTCing and googling for hours on end, feel much better! I think I ovulated on wednesday as I had a lot of cramps and ovary pains (nothing too bad but more than usual)....hope it was my 3 mature eggs popping out! Im really going to stay calm and Im not being any more hopeful this cycle than normal....dont want to be crushed. I am trying to look at the bigger picture rather than each month.....Im pretty confident the way I responded to clomid I will get pregnant in the next 6 months, it might take doing some IUIs later on, but I will do it!!

how is everyone else, redclaire how are you doing? samj you are almost there!! I tested today and have a really faint line so the hcg is still in my system, but its a really faint line so should go soon.

have a lovely weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## sadie

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone, just popped on to say hi and catch up on everyone. Ive stuck to my plan of not thinking about TTCing and googling for hours on end, feel much better! I think I ovulated on wednesday as I had a lot of cramps and ovary pains (nothing too bad but more than usual)....hope it was my 3 mature eggs popping out! Im really going to stay calm and Im not being any more hopeful this cycle than normal....dont want to be crushed. I am trying to look at the bigger picture rather than each month.....Im pretty confident the way I responded to clomid I will get pregnant in the next 6 months, it might take doing some IUIs later on, but I will do it!!
> 
> how is everyone else, redclaire how are you doing? samj you are almost there!! I tested today and have a really faint line so the hcg is still in my system, but its a really faint line so should go soon.
> 
> have a lovely weekend everyone :flower:


good luck sarah! i start clomid this evening!


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, just popped on to say hi and catch up on everyone. Ive stuck to my plan of not thinking about TTCing and googling for hours on end, feel much better! I think I ovulated on wednesday as I had a lot of cramps and ovary pains (nothing too bad but more than usual)....hope it was my 3 mature eggs popping out! Im really going to stay calm and Im not being any more hopeful this cycle than normal....dont want to be crushed. I am trying to look at the bigger picture rather than each month.....Im pretty confident the way I responded to clomid I will get pregnant in the next 6 months, it might take doing some IUIs later on, but I will do it!!
> 
> how is everyone else, redclaire how are you doing? samj you are almost there!! I tested today and have a really faint line so the hcg is still in my system, but its a really faint line so should go soon.
> 
> have a lovely weekend everyone :flower:
> 
> 
> good luck sarah! i start clomid this evening!Click to expand...

ooooh good luck to you too! are you being monitored? what dose are you on?


----------



## sadie

sarahincanada said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, just popped on to say hi and catch up on everyone. Ive stuck to my plan of not thinking about TTCing and googling for hours on end, feel much better! I think I ovulated on wednesday as I had a lot of cramps and ovary pains (nothing too bad but more than usual)....hope it was my 3 mature eggs popping out! Im really going to stay calm and Im not being any more hopeful this cycle than normal....dont want to be crushed. I am trying to look at the bigger picture rather than each month.....Im pretty confident the way I responded to clomid I will get pregnant in the next 6 months, it might take doing some IUIs later on, but I will do it!!
> 
> how is everyone else, redclaire how are you doing? samj you are almost there!! I tested today and have a really faint line so the hcg is still in my system, but its a really faint line so should go soon.
> 
> have a lovely weekend everyone :flower:
> 
> 
> good luck sarah! i start clomid this evening!Click to expand...
> 
> ooooh good luck to you too! are you being monitored? what dose are you on?Click to expand...

hi sarah, thanks!! i am on 50 mg and will be unmonitored for the next 3 months! i just popped my first pill! i hope it works! i'm doing days 4-8. 
hope all is well on your end!!
sadie


----------



## Redclaire

Hi sarah and ladies!!
I'm 9 dpo today...haven't tested yet!!
Not to symptom spot but even if i was to i've had nothing other than sore boobies since 3dpo, bloaty that kinda thing...nothing new!
I've been soooo busy this week..Take That on sunday, Byran Adams last night and i'm hosting foreign teen students for the next few weeks..extra cash for ivf (if needed!!) and it hasn't stopped raining!!!


----------



## Cui

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone, just popped on to say hi and catch up on everyone. Ive stuck to my plan of not thinking about TTCing and googling for hours on end, feel much better! I think I ovulated on wednesday as I had a lot of cramps and ovary pains (nothing too bad but more than usual)....hope it was my 3 mature eggs popping out! Im really going to stay calm and Im not being any more hopeful this cycle than normal....dont want to be crushed. I am trying to look at the bigger picture rather than each month.....Im pretty confident the way I responded to clomid I will get pregnant in the next 6 months, it might take doing some IUIs later on, but I will do it!!
> have a lovely weekend everyone :flower:


Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## hockey24

Hello Ladies -

I've been a bit of a lurker to this site until I found this thread and feel I'm right there in the same boat with you girls. 

I'm 38 and have been TTC for 5 months. Not long, I know - but as most people are, I started to get real impatient as soon I we officially started. We live in such an instant gratification society so hard to wait for things!

Anyway, got impatient after AF came last month and asked my doc for chlomid. She prescribed 50mg for days 5 - 9. I started this on June 6th. I was extremely moody, encountered some painful BD'ing, and nausea. I also got a positive surge for ovulation 4 days later than I normally do so not sure what that means. 

I haven't been doing the monitoring but did take the Day 21 ovulation test this week and came back very positive with a progesterone level of 47.7 - which is very good. I'm crossing my fingers that the progesterone levels stay high and doesn't drop to keep AF from visiting! I'm normally a 27 day cycle so I'm hoping the late ovulation doesn't make for a short luteal phase. 

Either way - I'm very hopeful! If it doesn't work this month, I'm having the test done next month to check egg levels and ensure my tubes are blocked. 

Good luck ladies and I'm going to keep watching for BFP's from you! Love hearing the success stories!


----------



## sadie

hockey24 said:


> Hello Ladies -
> 
> I've been a bit of a lurker to this site until I found this thread and feel I'm right there in the same boat with you girls.
> 
> I'm 38 and have been TTC for 5 months. Not long, I know - but as most people are, I started to get real impatient as soon I we officially started. We live in such an instant gratification society so hard to wait for things!
> 
> Anyway, got impatient after AF came last month and asked my doc for chlomid. She prescribed 50mg for days 5 - 9. I started this on June 6th. I was extremely moody, encountered some painful BD'ing, and nausea. I also got a positive surge for ovulation 4 days later than I normally do so not sure what that means.
> 
> I haven't been doing the monitoring but did take the Day 21 ovulation test this week and came back very positive with a progesterone level of 47.7 - which is very good. I'm crossing my fingers that the progesterone levels stay high and doesn't drop to keep AF from visiting! I'm normally a 27 day cycle so I'm hoping the late ovulation doesn't make for a short luteal phase.
> 
> Either way - I'm very hopeful! If it doesn't work this month, I'm having the test done next month to check egg levels and ensure my tubes are blocked.
> 
> Good luck ladies and I'm going to keep watching for BFP's from you! Love hearing the success stories!

hi hockey. i started clomid today! thanks for the symptoms warning. can you tell me what the day21 ovulation test is? should i buy one at my pharmacy and did you use opk during clomid? i wasnt sure it they give accurate results when on clomid! thanks! fx to you!!


----------



## samj

Well I couldnt resist and took a test yesterday am. So faint. So did another in the afternoon, darker line. Took another this morning, positive again! Dont want to get my hopes up as has a thin lining and took duphaston and am scared it wont stick! May go and get a digi as been using IC. I had to wiat till 18dpo last time and this was only 11dpo!


----------



## hockey24

sadie said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies -
> 
> I've been a bit of a lurker to this site until I found this thread and feel I'm right there in the same boat with you girls.
> 
> I'm 38 and have been TTC for 5 months. Not long, I know - but as most people are, I started to get real impatient as soon I we officially started. We live in such an instant gratification society so hard to wait for things!
> 
> Anyway, got impatient after AF came last month and asked my doc for chlomid. She prescribed 50mg for days 5 - 9. I started this on June 6th. I was extremely moody, encountered some painful BD'ing, and nausea. I also got a positive surge for ovulation 4 days later than I normally do so not sure what that means.
> 
> I haven't been doing the monitoring but did take the Day 21 ovulation test this week and came back very positive with a progesterone level of 47.7 - which is very good. I'm crossing my fingers that the progesterone levels stay high and doesn't drop to keep AF from visiting! I'm normally a 27 day cycle so I'm hoping the late ovulation doesn't make for a short luteal phase.
> 
> Either way - I'm very hopeful! If it doesn't work this month, I'm having the test done next month to check egg levels and ensure my tubes are blocked.
> 
> Good luck ladies and I'm going to keep watching for BFP's from you! Love hearing the success stories!
> 
> hi hockey. i started clomid today! thanks for the symptoms warning. can you tell me what the day21 ovulation test is? should i buy one at my pharmacy and did you use opk during clomid? i wasnt sure it they give accurate results when on clomid! thanks! fx to you!!Click to expand...

The day 21 test is a blood test from your doctor. You do it on day 21 of your cycle and it will tell you if you ovulated or not and what your progesterone levels are - which need to be higher than 15ml. 

I did buy the opk from the pharmacy and was concerned that the tests didn't work on clomid as well because I didn't get a surge when I normally do but I kept taking the test every day just in case and it surged on Day 16 (normally I surged on Day 12). 

One other symptom I had on clomid was lack of CM - which was very frustrating. I did buy the pre-seed and used that to help create a friendlier environment. 

So are you taking clomid to help you ovulate or just give you Super Ovulation (like me) and up your chances? :happydance:

Good luck and let us know how your symptoms are!!


----------



## sarahincanada

samj said:


> Well I couldnt resist and took a test yesterday am. So faint. So did another in the afternoon, darker line. Took another this morning, positive again! Dont want to get my hopes up as has a thin lining and took duphaston and am scared it wont stick! May go and get a digi as been using IC. I had to wiat till 18dpo last time and this was only 11dpo!


OMG!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sadie

hockey24 said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies -
> 
> I've been a bit of a lurker to this site until I found this thread and feel I'm right there in the same boat with you girls.
> 
> I'm 38 and have been TTC for 5 months. Not long, I know - but as most people are, I started to get real impatient as soon I we officially started. We live in such an instant gratification society so hard to wait for things!
> 
> Anyway, got impatient after AF came last month and asked my doc for chlomid. She prescribed 50mg for days 5 - 9. I started this on June 6th. I was extremely moody, encountered some painful BD'ing, and nausea. I also got a positive surge for ovulation 4 days later than I normally do so not sure what that means.
> 
> I haven't been doing the monitoring but did take the Day 21 ovulation test this week and came back very positive with a progesterone level of 47.7 - which is very good. I'm crossing my fingers that the progesterone levels stay high and doesn't drop to keep AF from visiting! I'm normally a 27 day cycle so I'm hoping the late ovulation doesn't make for a short luteal phase.
> 
> Either way - I'm very hopeful! If it doesn't work this month, I'm having the test done next month to check egg levels and ensure my tubes are blocked.
> 
> Good luck ladies and I'm going to keep watching for BFP's from you! Love hearing the success stories!
> 
> hi hockey. i started clomid today! thanks for the symptoms warning. can you tell me what the day21 ovulation test is? should i buy one at my pharmacy and did you use opk during clomid? i wasnt sure it they give accurate results when on clomid! thanks! fx to you!!Click to expand...
> 
> The day 21 test is a blood test from your doctor. You do it on day 21 of your cycle and it will tell you if you ovulated or not and what your progesterone levels are - which need to be higher than 15ml.
> 
> 
> I did buy the opk from the pharmacy and was concerned that the tests didn't work on clomid as well because I didn't get a surge when I normally do but I kept taking the test every day just in case and it surged on Day 16 (normally I surged on Day 12).
> 
> One other symptom I had on clomid was lack of CM - which was very frustrating. I did buy the pre-seed and used that to help create a friendlier environment.
> 
> So are you taking clomid to help you ovulate or just give you Super Ovulation (like me) and up your chances? :happydance:
> 
> Good luck and let us know how your symptoms are!!Click to expand...

Hi hockey. Great info. Thanks! Doctor and i believe i obulate on my own, so yes i am hoping to superovulate to catch an egg. My gyno gave me the script a year ago but am only ready to start now. My fs (first visit yesterdaY) agrees with my gyno. So far no side effects. I am def going to buy preseed as i cant deal with no cm at the heat of the moment. My oh doesnt want to know about anyhing, as he doesnt perform well under pressure!! 
Good luck to all of us!! And thanks again!


----------



## sadie

We also took a blood test on thursday, which was cd3. I know ts tocheck hormones, but will the results show whehe or not i ovulate on my own? Thanks again. I have no one else to ask these questions to!! xo


----------



## Isabel209

hockey24 said:


> Hello Ladies -
> 
> I've been a bit of a lurker to this site until I found this thread and feel I'm right there in the same boat with you girls.
> 
> I'm 38 and have been TTC for 5 months. Not long, I know - but as most people are, I started to get real impatient as soon I we officially started. We live in such an instant gratification society so hard to wait for things!
> 
> Anyway, got impatient after AF came last month and asked my doc for chlomid. She prescribed 50mg for days 5 - 9. I started this on June 6th. I was extremely moody, encountered some painful BD'ing, and nausea. I also got a positive surge for ovulation 4 days later than I normally do so not sure what that means.
> 
> I haven't been doing the monitoring but did take the Day 21 ovulation test this week and came back very positive with a progesterone level of 47.7 - which is very good. I'm crossing my fingers that the progesterone levels stay high and doesn't drop to keep AF from visiting! I'm normally a 27 day cycle so I'm hoping the late ovulation doesn't make for a short luteal phase.
> 
> Either way - I'm very hopeful! If it doesn't work this month, I'm having the test done next month to check egg levels and ensure my tubes are blocked.
> 
> Good luck ladies and I'm going to keep watching for BFP's from you! Love hearing the success stories!

hey sweet, i am sailing on the same boat as you.... i also tried clomid but had severe side effects with it... nausea, extreemely moody and also visual disturbances...so gynae stopped it immediately... then she put me on femara (an alternative to clomid), my prgesterone levels has gone up like yours - around 46 but according to my gynae, it has to be as up to 60 or 70 ... she believes that this means its a strong ovulation and there is less risk of miscarriage... but my progesterone levels have never gone up higher and after one year of trying to conceive, i have decided to do a laparoscopy next weeek... i am a bit afraid of risks but better do it...

good luck to you and all the girls xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

samj said:


> Well I couldnt resist and took a test yesterday am. So faint. So did another in the afternoon, darker line. Took another this morning, positive again! Dont want to get my hopes up as has a thin lining and took duphaston and am scared it wont stick! May go and get a digi as been using IC. I had to wiat till 18dpo last time and this was only 11dpo!

remind me....you took femera, had the hcg trigger shot and timed intercourse right? so many people on here have IUI with the drugs so its hard to find someone doing timed intercourse too. and you had 1 mature follicle, was this your first month doing this? how old are you and is this your first? sorry so many questions, just wanted to compare! Im only 3dpo....going to be a loooooonnnnnggggg 2ww :dohh:

hope your tests get darker and darker :flower: :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

samj...CONGRATS!


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> samj...CONGRATS!


I don't know how i missed this...CONGRATS!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:baby::baby::baby:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Shelley71

samj said:


> well i couldnt resist and took a test yesterday am. So faint. So did another in the afternoon, darker line. Took another this morning, positive again! Dont want to get my hopes up as has a thin lining and took duphaston and am scared it wont stick! May go and get a digi as been using ic. I had to wiat till 18dpo last time and this was only 11dpo!



congrats!!!!


----------



## samj

Hi SarahinCanada. I am 38. Been TTC #2 for 7 months. I took femara cd2-6, had trigger shot and timed intercourse and then Duphaston. I had 1 follicle and it was my first month on meds. I went to see Doc today and she did an internal scan and ultrasound but couldnt be sure she could see anything, but is very early. She took bloods to check BHcg levels. She is pushing it through as urgent, so hopefully the results will be back this afternoon or first thing tomorrow. She has sid there is a very small chance that it may be ectopic!! I am soooo praying its not. I got home and took anothe IC test, positive and then took a clearblue test, also positive. So I am so keeping my fingers crossed. :headspin::headspin:


----------



## hockey24

Isabel209 said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies -
> 
> I've been a bit of a lurker to this site until I found this thread and feel I'm right there in the same boat with you girls.
> 
> I'm 38 and have been TTC for 5 months. Not long, I know - but as most people are, I started to get real impatient as soon I we officially started. We live in such an instant gratification society so hard to wait for things!
> 
> Anyway, got impatient after AF came last month and asked my doc for chlomid. She prescribed 50mg for days 5 - 9. I started this on June 6th. I was extremely moody, encountered some painful BD'ing, and nausea. I also got a positive surge for ovulation 4 days later than I normally do so not sure what that means.
> 
> I haven't been doing the monitoring but did take the Day 21 ovulation test this week and came back very positive with a progesterone level of 47.7 - which is very good. I'm crossing my fingers that the progesterone levels stay high and doesn't drop to keep AF from visiting! I'm normally a 27 day cycle so I'm hoping the late ovulation doesn't make for a short luteal phase.
> 
> Either way - I'm very hopeful! If it doesn't work this month, I'm having the test done next month to check egg levels and ensure my tubes are blocked.
> 
> Good luck ladies and I'm going to keep watching for BFP's from you! Love hearing the success stories!
> 
> hey sweet, i am sailing on the same boat as you.... i also tried clomid but had severe side effects with it... nausea, extreemely moody and also visual disturbances...so gynae stopped it immediately... then she put me on femara (an alternative to clomid), my prgesterone levels has gone up like yours - around 46 but according to my gynae, it has to be as up to 60 or 70 ... she believes that this means its a strong ovulation and there is less risk of miscarriage... but my progesterone levels have never gone up higher and after one year of trying to conceive, i have decided to do a laparoscopy next weeek... i am a bit afraid of risks but better do it...
> 
> good luck to you and all the girls xxxClick to expand...

What is laparoscopy? What are the risks involved? I wish you good luck girlie!! What does the laparoscopy tell you?


----------



## Isabel209

hockey24 said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies -
> 
> I've been a bit of a lurker to this site until I found this thread and feel I'm right there in the same boat with you girls.
> 
> I'm 38 and have been TTC for 5 months. Not long, I know - but as most people are, I started to get real impatient as soon I we officially started. We live in such an instant gratification society so hard to wait for things!
> 
> Anyway, got impatient after AF came last month and asked my doc for chlomid. She prescribed 50mg for days 5 - 9. I started this on June 6th. I was extremely moody, encountered some painful BD'ing, and nausea. I also got a positive surge for ovulation 4 days later than I normally do so not sure what that means.
> 
> I haven't been doing the monitoring but did take the Day 21 ovulation test this week and came back very positive with a progesterone level of 47.7 - which is very good. I'm crossing my fingers that the progesterone levels stay high and doesn't drop to keep AF from visiting! I'm normally a 27 day cycle so I'm hoping the late ovulation doesn't make for a short luteal phase.
> 
> Either way - I'm very hopeful! If it doesn't work this month, I'm having the test done next month to check egg levels and ensure my tubes are blocked.
> 
> Good luck ladies and I'm going to keep watching for BFP's from you! Love hearing the success stories!
> 
> hey sweet, i am sailing on the same boat as you.... i also tried clomid but had severe side effects with it... nausea, extreemely moody and also visual disturbances...so gynae stopped it immediately... then she put me on femara (an alternative to clomid), my prgesterone levels has gone up like yours - around 46 but according to my gynae, it has to be as up to 60 or 70 ... she believes that this means its a strong ovulation and there is less risk of miscarriage... but my progesterone levels have never gone up higher and after one year of trying to conceive, i have decided to do a laparoscopy next weeek... i am a bit afraid of risks but better do it...
> 
> good luck to you and all the girls xxxClick to expand...
> 
> What is laparoscopy? What are the risks involved? I wish you good luck girlie!! What does the laparoscopy tell you?Click to expand...

Laparoscopy is a surgical procedure that involves making one, two, or three very small cuts in the abdomen, through which the doctor inserts a laparoscope and specialized surgical instruments.

A laparoscopic surgery is suggested to help in diagnosing a cause for infertility. 

As with any surgical procedure, laparoscopy comes with risks. Some common complications include: 

bladder infection after surgery
skin irritation around the areas of incision

Other less common, but potential, risks include: 

formation of adhesions 
hematomas of the abdominal wall
infection 

Serious complications are rare, but include: 
damage to the organs or blood vessels found in the abdomen (further surgery may be needed to repair any damage caused.) 
allergic reaction
nerve damage
urinary retention
blood clots
other general anesthesia complications
death (around 3 in every 100,000)


The surgeon will visually evaluate the pelvic organs and surrounding abdominal organs. He or she will look for the presence of cysts, fibroids, scar tissue or adhesions, and endometrial growths. He or she will also look at the shape, color, and size of the reproductive organs. A dye may be injected through the cervix, so the surgeon can evaluate if the fallopian tubes are open. 

Even if no signs of endometriosis or other problems are found, the surgeon may remove a sample of tissue to be tested. Sometimes, very mild endometriosis is microscopic and cannot be seen by the naked eye with the laparoscopic camera. 

If ectopic pregnancy is suspected, the surgeon will evaluate the fallopian tubes for an abnormal pregnancy.


----------



## samj

:flower:Had my beta HcG test yesterday and it was 131. Am going to see the obgyn in 2 weeks for a scan. She has me back on Duphaston to help with the lining. So excited, nervous, happy. Good luck eveyone here and hope you get your positives soon.


----------



## hockey24

Congrat samj! That is so exciting!! I think your current feeling of Yeehaw is well deserved!!

Isabel209 - that does sound like an invasive test and don't blame you for your concern but sounds like it can help with some answers. I hope all goes well for you! What day is it?


----------



## sadie

fertility


fsh 4.8*

48.9 esteragiol

lh 2.7 

these were my numbers from my blood test. everything is in good range.... but what does that really mean??


----------



## LLbean

ok question for those that have done the HCG shot...how many CCs and what cycle day did you have to do it?


----------



## LLbean

ok results from hubby's sperm analysis are back and MORPHOLOGY WENT UP SIGNIFICANTLY!!!! everything else is pretty much the same but morphology went from 8.0 to 70.0!!!!!!!!

yes I do believe it was all the crap he was taking pre-work out that affected his numbers, and I am sure the Fertility Blend helped a TON too!!!!

The ultrasound showed two Varicoceles but apparently that is not enough to affect the sperm. So lets hope for July!

We have an appointment with the Urologist on July 5th and depending on what he says we may have to go see the Fertility Specialist...hoping we don't have to go that far ;-)


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> ok results from hubby's sperm analysis are back and MORPHOLOGY WENT UP SIGNIFICANTLY!!!! everything else is pretty much the same but morphology went from 8.0 to 70.0!!!!!!!!
> 
> yes I do believe it was all the crap he was taking pre-work out that affected his numbers, and I am sure the Fertility Blend helped a TON too!!!!
> 
> The ultrasound showed two Varicoceles but apparently that is not enough to affect the sperm. So lets hope for July!
> 
> We have an appointment with the Urologist on July 5th and depending on what he says we may have to go see the Fertility Specialist...hoping we don't have to go that far ;-)

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ChrissiK

For those of you ladies on Clomid in the UK - how did you get it prescribed?

I went to my GP she she told me that there would be no help of any kind since we already have kids and we had only tried 4 months so we needed to try longer...
I was quite disappointed after that. I think she meant NHS will not pay for IVF, but sureley they could prescribe me some Clomid? Or do I need to see a specialist?


----------



## Indigo77

It is rumored that you can order Clomid from Canada without a Rx.


----------



## GreenFingers

LLbean said:


> ok results from hubby's sperm analysis are back and MORPHOLOGY WENT UP SIGNIFICANTLY!!!! everything else is pretty much the same but morphology went from 8.0 to 70.0!!!!!!!!

LLbean that's fantastic, nothing we do seems to improve DH morphology, currently at 3%, that really gives me hope!

SarahinCanada, I have really enjoyed reading your journey through clomid and I'm glad you have been chilling out through the 2ww. I have been on holiday for a lovely 2 week break so it's hard to keep track of where everyone's at but good luck to all you ladies starting treatment.

AFM I have my HyCoSe appointment on July 13th and my results from this, the ultrasound and the blood work on August 18th....god that seems so far away! I know I should just relax and enjoy the summer but I can't help feeling that it's more time slipping away! All being well with me we start IUI then so it's been great to see some positive IUI stories!


----------



## LLbean

well honestly I think my hubby's was down due to some nonsense supplements he was taking before working out (yes a fitness nut...ephedra fan too!) but here is what I did...I took him off all those supplements and made him take
Vitamin E (twice a day)
Vitamin C (twice a day)
Fertility Blend for men(GNC) (4 a day for the first month and then 2 per day)
Maca (twice a day)
Vitamin B complex (once per day)
Also Mucinex twice per day to help his Viscosity but that apparently did nothing as that remains the same

Also no caffeine for him

It took about 3 months BTW

His Urologist said nothing would improve morphology...so dying to see his face next week!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Ladies-

I hope you don't mind if I jump in here; I am a former Clomid user, tried a natural approach, which didn't work, and now I have just been prescribed 40mg of Tamoxifen for CD3-7. We will do one cycle without a trigger, the second with the option to trigger, and by the third we will decide about IUI/IVF; although IUI is open for the second cycle if we choose.

I have some very mixed feelings about all of this, which I am sure you all do as well!

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I jump in here; I am a former Clomid user, tried a natural approach, which didn't work, and now I have just been prescribed 40mg of Tamoxifen for CD3-7. We will do one cycle without a trigger, the second with the option to trigger, and by the third we will decide about IUI/IVF; although IUI is open for the second cycle if we choose.
> 
> I have some very mixed feelings about all of this, which I am sure you all do as well!
> 
> Good luck! :hugs:

hi dachsundmom! I dont know much about Tamoxifen....does it do the same job as clomid? are you having follicle monitoring? 

as for mixed feelings: BEFORE trying clomid I had mixed feelings, I didnt like the idea of taking a drug etc. But honestly it was all so simple...I just took the pills for 5 nights and thats it, so I have a different outlook now. same for taking the trigger shot, no big deal. if it helps me get my bfp sooner than without it then I think its great. If it doesnt work after 3 months of trying then I will be fine moving to IUI. Right now I would love to get my bfp through intercourse rather than in the clinic, but if it doesnt work then so be it, Im excited with the IUI success in here so will definitely be ready.

LLbean amazing news about the results! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to have the monitoring, but I am not going to do the trigger shot on the first cycle; I would like to see if I can do it without it and frankly, my insurance will not cover it. On the other hand, not doing it could set us back another month, so I don't really know.

Same idea as Clomid, but it isn't supposed to dry up the CM, which Clomid did for me...but, it has a higher risk of multiples.


----------



## velo

ChrissiK said:


> For those of you ladies on Clomid in the UK - how did you get it prescribed?
> 
> I went to my GP she she told me that there would be no help of any kind since we already have kids and we had only tried 4 months so we needed to try longer...
> I was quite disappointed after that. I think she meant NHS will not pay for IVF, but sureley they could prescribe me some Clomid? Or do I need to see a specialist?

Presumably she thinks you need to try longer before trying Clomid. Not sure about the UK but standard is to try 6 months if over 35 and no otherwise known issues before seeking treatment.

Then a responsible doctor would run some tests before prescribing possibly unnecessary medication.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I am going to have the monitoring, but I am not going to do the trigger shot on the first cycle; I would like to see if I can do it without it and frankly, my insurance will not cover it. On the other hand, not doing it could set us back another month, so I don't really know.
> 
> Same idea as Clomid, but it isn't supposed to dry up the CM, which Clomid did for me...but, it has a higher risk of multiples.

I think I paid $80 for the trigger shot, so not bad but not sure if its more in other countries. I read that it helps all the mature follicles ovulate, leaving to yourself it may only ovulate the one (not sure if thats true!). I was told to do the trigger so I just followed their advice.

I used preseed on clomid as I felt a little dry but nothing major.

good luck!! when do you start taking it? did you have monitoring on clomid and if so how many follicles?


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have the monitoring, but I am not going to do the trigger shot on the first cycle; I would like to see if I can do it without it and frankly, my insurance will not cover it. On the other hand, not doing it could set us back another month, so I don't really know.
> 
> Same idea as Clomid, but it isn't supposed to dry up the CM, which Clomid did for me...but, it has a higher risk of multiples.
> 
> I think I paid $80 for the trigger shot, so not bad but not sure if its more in other countries. I read that it helps all the mature follicles ovulate, leaving to yourself it may only ovulate the one (not sure if thats true!). I was told to do the trigger so I just followed their advice.
> 
> I used preseed on clomid as I felt a little dry but nothing major.
> 
> good luck!! when do you start taking it? did you have monitoring on clomid and if so how many follicles?Click to expand...

I am going to start taking it on CD3, so I just need to hurry up and start to bleed! Lol. It's funny to hear myself say that. On the Clomid, I didn't trigger then either, but was one of the lucky ones who over stimulated and was left with a residual follie, so it was natural from that point on. Which really was ok because I was just so dry from Clomid anyway and I had no luck with Preseed! I think the shot is around $100, but I am trying to hold it off for our IUI/IVF cycles. I might go straight to IVF, can't decide. Too much in my head right now. I am one of those who thinks of all of the questions after I leave the doctor's office! I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have the monitoring, but I am not going to do the trigger shot on the first cycle; I would like to see if I can do it without it and frankly, my insurance will not cover it. On the other hand, not doing it could set us back another month, so I don't really know.
> 
> Same idea as Clomid, but it isn't supposed to dry up the CM, which Clomid did for me...but, it has a higher risk of multiples.
> 
> I think I paid $80 for the trigger shot, so not bad but not sure if its more in other countries. I read that it helps all the mature follicles ovulate, leaving to yourself it may only ovulate the one (not sure if thats true!). I was told to do the trigger so I just followed their advice.
> 
> I used preseed on clomid as I felt a little dry but nothing major.
> 
> good luck!! when do you start taking it? did you have monitoring on clomid and if so how many follicles?Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to start taking it on CD3, so I just need to hurry up and start to bleed! Lol. It's funny to hear myself say that. On the Clomid, I didn't trigger then either, but was one of the lucky ones who over stimulated and was left with a residual follie, so it was natural from that point on. Which really was ok because I was just so dry from Clomid anyway and I had no luck with Preseed! I think the shot is around $100, but I am trying to hold it off for our IUI/IVF cycles. I might go straight to IVF, can't decide. Too much in my head right now. I am one of those who thinks of all of the questions after I leave the doctor's office! I hope this is your cycle!Click to expand...

thanks, I wish the same back to you!
I want to try all the other steps first before IVF, as technically theres nothing 'wrong' .....I responded great to clomid, my lining is perfect she said, I ovulate every month, hubby has excellent sperm, FSH is 5. I had a polyp removed back in March so that could have been a factor and now I just need time.:coffee:


----------



## GreenFingers

LLbean said:


> well honestly I think my hubby's was down due to some nonsense supplements he was taking before working out (yes a fitness nut...ephedra fan too!) but here is what I did...I took him off all those supplements and made him take
> Vitamin E (twice a day)
> Vitamin C (twice a day)
> Fertility Blend for men(GNC) (4 a day for the first month and then 2 per day)
> Maca (twice a day)
> Vitamin B complex (once per day)
> Also Mucinex twice per day to help his Viscosity but that apparently did nothing as that remains the same

Wow what a cocktail! Thanks for the info, our FS told him to take 2 welman daily as it should contain everything he needs. It's a uk multivit for male conception, 2 is double the normal dose so fingers crossed it makes a difference, in 6 months nothing else has!


----------



## GreenFingers

ChrissiK said:


> For those of you ladies on Clomid in the UK - how did you get it prescribed?
> 
> I went to my GP she she told me that there would be no help of any kind since we already have kids and we had only tried 4 months so we needed to try longer...
> I was quite disappointed after that. I think she meant NHS will not pay for IVF, but sureley they could prescribe me some Clomid? Or do I need to see a specialist?

Hi, my local NHS hospital takes private patients and 6 months of clomid with monitoring of the first cycle is £395. Any other drugs are on the normal prescription charge and my friend (who I got the info from) convinced them to put all 6 months on one prescription! 

As for eligibility you can download the NICE guidelines on fertility treatment, it's an interesting read but it's up to the pct if they follow it. 

Btw it worked first time for her, she is 40 and was trying naturally for around 2 years.....found out yesterday!


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck GreenFingers!


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Btw it worked first time for her, she is 40 and was trying naturally for around 2 years.....found out yesterday!

oooh thats great news, so she was just doing clomid and intercourse?

good luck for this cycle :flower:


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> Btw it worked first time for her, she is 40 and was trying naturally for around 2 years.....found out yesterday!
> 
> oooh thats great news, so she was just doing clomid and intercourse?
> 
> good luck for this cycle :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah, yes just clomid and intercourse and it worked first time...she is over the moon if a little suprised!!!

Good luck to you too....how's the not analysing going?? :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> Btw it worked first time for her, she is 40 and was trying naturally for around 2 years.....found out yesterday!
> 
> oooh thats great news, so she was just doing clomid and intercourse?
> 
> good luck for this cycle :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarah, yes just clomid and intercourse and it worked first time...she is over the moon if a little suprised!!!
> 
> Good luck to you too....how's the not analysing going?? :wacko:Click to expand...

GREAT! the 2ww is soooo much better when you are trying not to think about it. apart from popping on here a couple of times a day I have not been thinking about TTCing at all. in fact I feel a little 'whatever' about it all, where before it would consume all my thoughts. the week has gone really quickly, in 2 days I can start testing! so I highly recommend it. this past week is when all the detailed stuff needs to happen so it makes sense to try and relax.

wow thats great about your friend, Im trying not to get my hopes up and I really dont feel any different this month. but even if it doesnt happen this month I have high hopes it will happen this year with clomid and perhaps iui if I need to go that far.

FXd for us!! :hugs: we are exactly the same CD day and dpo, do you have the same LP every month? mine is always 14, although I dont know if clomid might change that.


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> FXd for us!! :hugs: we are exactly the same CD day and dpo, do you have the same LP every month? mine is always 14, although I dont know if clomid might change that.

No, mine is all over the place, I always ovualate cd 14/16 but my cycle goes from 23 days to 32 days...the 32 day ones are the hardest as I get too much hope! My Dr never seemed concerned as the average is 28 days but we will see what the test results say....

I always find the second week the hardest, really hope you keep the PMA going through the next week :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

So I started clomid for the first time this month and prior to this month have been extremely regular with a 26 / 27 day cycle. It was confirmed I ovulated but it looks like it didn't occur until Day 16 or 17. Today is Day 29 and no signs of AF. Now since O happened 4 days later than normal, I've told myself that the clomid may have pushed my entire cycle out another 4 days so really AF could come on Day 30 or 31. 

Ugh! I thought the 2WW was bad but these extra few days are torture!! I can't help but be really hopeful that everything worked this time but don't want to test as I don't want those hopes crushed. I've told myself that I will test on Day 31 and let me tell you - that day can't get here soon enough!!! 

Baby Dust to All!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> So I started clomid for the first time this month and prior to this month have been extremely regular with a 26 / 27 day cycle. It was confirmed I ovulated but it looks like it didn't occur until Day 16 or 17. Today is Day 29 and no signs of AF. Now since O happened 4 days later than normal, I've told myself that the clomid may have pushed my entire cycle out another 4 days so really AF could come on Day 30 or 31.
> 
> Ugh! I thought the 2WW was bad but these extra few days are torture!! I can't help but be really hopeful that everything worked this time but don't want to test as I don't want those hopes crushed. I've told myself that I will test on Day 31 and let me tell you - that day can't get here soon enough!!!
> 
> Baby Dust to All!!!

yes often womens LP from ovulation - period is the same, so if your ovulation was 4 days later then definitely your period would be 4 days later if you have a regular LP. mine is always 14 days so regardless of when I ovulate I always start my period 15 days later. so thats interesting that clomid lengthened it and buy how annoying having to wait a few more days, I ended up having a trigger shot and ovulated CD16 and have ovulated that late before. Im going to start testing in the morning for fun as Im feeling easy going about this cycle but in previous months I was like you. GOOD LUCK let us know what happens!


----------



## hockey24

Sarahincanada - I'm hoping for BFP's for both of us and that clomid does the trick for us the first go round!!


----------



## sarahincanada

how is everyone doing on this thread? I had a great week off, relaxed my mind and body and now back for the countdown to the evil ones arrival. Im a bit blah about this month, not sure why. My excitement from follicles seems sooo long ago now!

please let me know where you all are in your cycles :flower: also I want to create a list so we can keep track...so please post below your info, what treatment you are on and how many months, and when your period is due. its hard to keep track otherwise and I forget what people have done this cycle!

I will start it, please post with your info:

*&#8226; sarahincanada (TTCing #1)*
First cycle on medication
100mg *CLOMID* with MONITORING CD3-7, 3 mature follicles seen on CD14 ultrasound (18, 21 and 25mm), *Ovidrel* shot June 20
:af: *AF due: July 7* :af:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good idea with the list Sarah!

Here's mine;

dachsundmom
first cycle on Tamoxifen 40mg, CD3-7 (starting tomorrow)
started Ovacue monitor today
AF due 7/30


----------



## sarahincanada

*Over 35 Fertility Treatment list:*

*&#8226; sarahincanada (TTCing #1)*
First cycle on medication
100mg *CLOMID* with MONITORING CD3-7, 3 mature follicles seen on CD14 ultrasound (18, 21 and 25mm), *Ovidrel* shot June 20
:af: *AF due: July 7* :af:
*
&#8226; dachsundmom (TTCing #2)*
First cycle on *Tamoxifen* 40mg, CD3-7 (starting July 2)
started *Ovacue* monitor July 1
:af: * AF due: July 30* :af:


----------



## mrsdh

Hi Sarah. My 1st round of 50mg clomid days 3-7 june:bfn: Af got me June 23rd
July 2nd round of 50 mg clomid days 2-6. Think Af will be due 20th july all depending on this months ovulation! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

*&#8226; sarahincanada (TTCing #1)*
First cycle on medication
100mg *CLOMID* with MONITORING CD3-7, 3 mature follicles seen on CD14 ultrasound (18, 21 and 25mm), *Ovidrel* shot June 20
:af: *AF due: July 7* :af:
*
&#8226; mrsdh (TTCing #4)*
Second cycle *Clomid* 50mg, CD2-6
:af: * AF due: July 20ish* :af:
*
&#8226; dachsundmom (TTCing #2)*
First cycle on *Tamoxifen* 40mg, CD3-7 (starting July 2)
started *Ovacue* monitor July 1
:af: * AF due: July 30* :af:


----------



## sadie

hi sarah. i will be on cd12 as of saturday morning. i took 50mg of clomid on days 4-8 because i calculated incorrectly.... OH lives in another country and i am hoping that O happens when I get to him on monday morning. i have been feeling twinges in my ovaries but keep asking them to hold off!! 

that is my story! good luck to everyone!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hey Sarah, great summary, I will be stalking you all until I join you. Good luck ladies x


----------



## sadie

I temped this morning. Still no ovulation which is good. It just needs to wait until monday!!! I think temping is great. 
Im thinking about u sarah! Do u tempt to see if the bbt remains elevated to confirm p?Anyone else? I love it.


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> I temped this morning. Still no ovulation which is good. It just needs to wait until monday!!! I think temping is great.
> Im thinking about u sarah! Do u tempt to see if the bbt remains elevated to confirm p?Anyone else? I love it.

This is my first cycle back at temping, but I do it throughout the whole thing. Now granted, I am still TTC, so no pregnancy verification...for me, it has been AF verification, lol. :wacko:


----------



## GMATP 2011

Sarahincanada, rooting for you BFP! Wanted to give you an update as I had 4 follies when I took my trigger shot before my iui. Scan yesterday and one baby! As our specialist indicated, at 37 the chance of multiples was minimal. Take good care and you are in my thoughts and prayers, you all are! It took us over 2 years to get our bfp so keep the faith that you will too!


----------



## dachsundmom

GMATP 2011 said:


> Sarahincanada, rooting for you BFP! Wanted to give you an update as I had 4 follies when I took my trigger shot before my iui. Scan yesterday and one baby! As our specialist indicated, at 37 the chance of multiples was minimal. Take good care and you are in my thoughts and prayers, you all are! It took us over 2 years to get our bfp so keep the faith that you will too!

:happydance:

H&H 9 months! This is just so exciting! :hugs:


----------



## flosseroo

HI Ladies,

Have been reading through most of the posts, (there are so many!!!!!!!), am feeling very low at the mo and thought you might be able to offer me some pma.

I've just turned 39, and am blessed with a lovely 2 yr old girl. We fell pregnant again last May but had a mmc in the July, a year ago tomorrow. Since then we have been busy trying in vain to get pregnant again. I went to see my doc in April to ask for tests to check everything ok but she sent me away saying 'relax, have a glass of wine, everything looks fine'. 

Well I went again this week and she agreed to have some tests done, but she is still convinced all is ok. I'm not!

So I had some blood taken on CD2, got my 21 day tests in a couple of weeks and my dh is having a sperm analysis some time in next 2 weeks. (He is soooooooooo thrilled!!)

I guess I am just starting to panic that my fsh score will be horrendously high and that we've just run out of time. I have regular (within a day or so) 26 day cycles, although they are lighter than before mmc, am also worried is is a really bad sign that everything is going pear shaped. The worst part of it all is the stress on us, we have barely talked ton each other the last few days .... just when I need him the most ......... 

You all sound so positive, I am hoping that whatever the results I can pick myself up a bit!


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> I temped this morning. Still no ovulation which is good. It just needs to wait until monday!!! I think temping is great.
> Im thinking about u sarah! Do u tempt to see if the bbt remains elevated to confirm p?Anyone else? I love it.

hi!! yes I do temp, in fact my temps are really low this month. Not sure if clomid is messing them up. Im going to ask about this when I go for next cycle, I remember the nurse saying 'I see you are not getting luteal phase support' so I think theres support available perhaps where they test progesterone. My lining was perfect but if my progesterone is low perhaps thats a problem. Or my temps mean nothing as some people mention not to temp when you are on medication! BFN too :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

@flosseroo- I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I know it is so easy to let you mind go into a panic, but try not to do it.

You are headed in the right direction with getting your testing done and hopefully that will give you the answers you need and somewhere to start! 

Please keep us posted on your progress. :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

GMATP 2011 said:


> Sarahincanada, rooting for you BFP! Wanted to give you an update as I had 4 follies when I took my trigger shot before my iui. Scan yesterday and one baby! As our specialist indicated, at 37 the chance of multiples was minimal. Take good care and you are in my thoughts and prayers, you all are! It took us over 2 years to get our bfp so keep the faith that you will too!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
congrats!! I dont think I knew it had worked this month? or perhaps I did but cant remember!! yay for one beautiful baby!
Im excited to try IUI later this year if I need to, theres been good success in this section so far.


----------



## dachsundmom

Tamoxifen, day 1! Lol.

I am so very nervous.


----------



## sarahincanada

flosseroo said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> Have been reading through most of the posts, (there are so many!!!!!!!), am feeling very low at the mo and thought you might be able to offer me some pma.
> 
> I've just turned 39, and am blessed with a lovely 2 yr old girl. We fell pregnant again last May but had a mmc in the July, a year ago tomorrow. Since then we have been busy trying in vain to get pregnant again. I went to see my doc in April to ask for tests to check everything ok but she sent me away saying 'relax, have a glass of wine, everything looks fine'.
> 
> Well I went again this week and she agreed to have some tests done, but she is still convinced all is ok. I'm not!
> 
> So I had some blood taken on CD2, got my 21 day tests in a couple of weeks and my dh is having a sperm analysis some time in next 2 weeks. (He is soooooooooo thrilled!!)
> 
> I guess I am just starting to panic that my fsh score will be horrendously high and that we've just run out of time. I have regular (within a day or so) 26 day cycles, although they are lighter than before mmc, am also worried is is a really bad sign that everything is going pear shaped. The worst part of it all is the stress on us, we have barely talked ton each other the last few days .... just when I need him the most .........
> 
> You all sound so positive, I am hoping that whatever the results I can pick myself up a bit!

awww I think the hardest part is going for the tests....then when you get the results you can start a plan of action. However it can be frustrating....all our results are perfect but we are just not getting pregnant. You have been pregnant before (sorry for the loss :hugs:) so thats a good sign, Ive never been pregnant and wonder if it will ever happen. Please let us know what the results are, Im sure you will be fine, and if not theres lots of options to help, sometimes its just something small :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> hi sarah. i will be on cd12 as of saturday morning. i took 50mg of clomid on days 4-8 because i calculated incorrectly.... OH lives in another country and i am hoping that O happens when I get to him on monday morning. i have been feeling twinges in my ovaries but keep asking them to hold off!!
> 
> that is my story! good luck to everyone!!

hi, can you just give me some more info for the list.....what # are you trying to conceive? baby # 1, 2, 10? lol and when is AF due for this cycle? good luck hope the timing is perfect!!


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Tamoxifen, day 1! Lol.
> 
> I am so very nervous.

GOOD LUCK!!!! hope this is your month :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tamoxifen, day 1! Lol.
> 
> I am so very nervous.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!! hope this is your month :flower:Click to expand...

I hope this is everybody's month! :hugs:


----------



## samj

:flower:Hi everyone
i cant remember what I have posted in what forums! lol Just a reminder, I am 38 and ttc#2 for 7mths. This cycle I did femara CD2-6, duphaston CD15-25, for thin lining, positive test on 11dpo, 12dpo, 13dpo (a little bit of an addict and needed convincing!!). OB appointment on 13dpo. She did an internal ultrasound and couldnt be sure she could see anything, did a normal ultrasound, also couldnt be sure if she could see a sac. I had blood taken to do a betaHCG test, rsult scame back positive at 131 (not sure on meanings of levels). The one thing she said that completely freaked me out.....she said that as she couldnt see anything for sure there was a slight risk of an ectopic pregnancy and to be aware of any stomach cramps (and to call her immediately). It has been 7 days now and still no cramps! Still worried though. Every slight feeling of a trickle, I run to the bathroom, expecting to see blood. Scared stiff. I am booked for a scan on the 12th July, approximately 6 weeks. She wants to check sac and thinks she may get a heartbeat. I am not going to panic too much if no heartbeat, as I know it can be later sometimes. I am also back on duphaston, twice daily for 4 weeks to begin with, to help with my lining and progesterone. 

Ha ha just a short reply! :flower:


----------



## sadie

sarahincanada said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> hi sarah. i will be on cd12 as of saturday morning. i took 50mg of clomid on days 4-8 because i calculated incorrectly.... OH lives in another country and i am hoping that O happens when I get to him on monday morning. i have been feeling twinges in my ovaries but keep asking them to hold off!!
> 
> that is my story! good luck to everyone!!
> 
> hi, can you just give me some more info for the list.....what # are you trying to conceive? baby # 1, 2, 10? lol and when is AF due for this cycle? good luck hope the timing is perfect!!Click to expand...

Sure, thanks for asking. 
Im 41 and trying to conceive #1. Never had an mc;never have been p but i never tried and was always careful. AF should be here in 16 days! (july 18)


----------



## sarahincanada

samj said:


> :flower:Hi everyone
> i cant remember what I have posted in what forums! lol Just a reminder, I am 38 and ttc#2 for 7mths. This cycle I did femara CD2-6, duphaston CD15-25, for thin lining, positive test on 11dpo, 12dpo, 13dpo (a little bit of an addict and needed convincing!!). OB appointment on 13dpo. She did an internal ultrasound and couldnt be sure she could see anything, did a normal ultrasound, also couldnt be sure if she could see a sac. I had blood taken to do a betaHCG test, rsult scame back positive at 131 (not sure on meanings of levels). The one thing she said that completely freaked me out.....she said that as she couldnt see anything for sure there was a slight risk of an ectopic pregnancy and to be aware of any stomach cramps (and to call her immediately). It has been 7 days now and still no cramps! Still worried though. Every slight feeling of a trickle, I run to the bathroom, expecting to see blood. Scared stiff. I am booked for a scan on the 12th July, approximately 6 weeks. She wants to check sac and thinks she may get a heartbeat. I am not going to panic too much if no heartbeat, as I know it can be later sometimes. I am also back on duphaston, twice daily for 4 weeks to begin with, to help with my lining and progesterone.
> 
> Ha ha just a short reply! :flower:

wow thats so not fair, its like you cant enjoy your bfp as you are worried. I didnt think they would see anything at 13dpo regardless?? as its just burying into the lining then isnt it? havent they checked your blood again to make sure hcg is rising? I will be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> hi sarah. i will be on cd12 as of saturday morning. i took 50mg of clomid on days 4-8 because i calculated incorrectly.... OH lives in another country and i am hoping that O happens when I get to him on monday morning. i have been feeling twinges in my ovaries but keep asking them to hold off!!
> 
> that is my story! good luck to everyone!!
> 
> hi, can you just give me some more info for the list.....what # are you trying to conceive? baby # 1, 2, 10? lol and when is AF due for this cycle? good luck hope the timing is perfect!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, thanks for asking.
> Im 41 and trying to conceive #1. Never had an mc;never have been p but i never tried and was always careful. AF should be here in 16 days! (july 18)Click to expand...

great thanks, will update my chart tomorrow, good luck to everyone!!


----------



## samj

They havent checked my levels again. I have not really enjoyed any of the first 10 days of my BFP. I came down with a head cold/sore throat the day before I found out, so I havent slept well or felt good since. Feel more human today and now sleeping 10:30-6ish, instead of waking at 3/4am!! I guess I'll just wait for my next appointment on the 12th July. Still no pains, so thats good. 

I also thought that 13dpo was too early to see anything, as my period was not even due then! and the little bean was probably still implanting itself! Doctors really can freak you out.


----------



## sadie

well, i now need to vent. i am on cd13 and am actually feeling major O pains on my left side. Unfortunately I wont be with DP for another 24 hours. Temp definitely went up and I am sure I am O'ing. this sucks. I'm so mad and upset. The damn thing couldn't have waited another day?? So now I'll only have next cycle to try and then a big maybe to the end of august, but with my luck, as has happened alllllll year long, the timing was just off. (reminder to some: my dp lives in another country, across the pond!! ) So upset.


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> well, i now need to vent. i am on cd13 and am actually feeling major O pains on my left side. Unfortunately I wont be with DP for another 24 hours. Temp definitely went up and I am sure I am O'ing. this sucks. I'm so mad and upset. The damn thing couldn't have waited another day?? So now I'll only have next cycle to try and then a big maybe to the end of august, but with my luck, as has happened alllllll year long, the timing was just off. (reminder to some: my dp lives in another country, across the pond!! ) So upset.

:hugs: :cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> well, i now need to vent. i am on cd13 and am actually feeling major O pains on my left side. Unfortunately I wont be with DP for another 24 hours. Temp definitely went up and I am sure I am O'ing. this sucks. I'm so mad and upset. The damn thing couldn't have waited another day?? So now I'll only have next cycle to try and then a big maybe to the end of august, but with my luck, as has happened alllllll year long, the timing was just off. (reminder to some: my dp lives in another country, across the pond!! ) So upset.

oh no thats annoying :growlmad: hope that your egg hasnt popped out yet and it sticks around for a full 24 hours in time for spermies.

have you ever considered freezing his sperm and then doing IUI for the time you are not together? what is happening after august?

good luck :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah...that dip on 9dpo and rise on 10dpo is exciting! 
Maybe the quads stopped bickering about which spot to take and implanted yesterday!


----------



## sadie

sarahincanada said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> well, i now need to vent. i am on cd13 and am actually feeling major O pains on my left side. Unfortunately I wont be with DP for another 24 hours. Temp definitely went up and I am sure I am O'ing. this sucks. I'm so mad and upset. The damn thing couldn't have waited another day?? So now I'll only have next cycle to try and then a big maybe to the end of august, but with my luck, as has happened alllllll year long, the timing was just off. (reminder to some: my dp lives in another country, across the pond!! ) So upset.
> 
> oh no thats annoying :growlmad: hope that your egg hasnt popped out yet and it sticks around for a full 24 hours in time for spermies.
> 
> have you ever considered freezing his sperm and then doing IUI for the time you are not together? what is happening after august?
> 
> good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! 7 hours later from that post and the ovary still hurts. 15 hours to go until i see him.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sarah...that dip on 9dpo and rise on 10dpo is exciting!
> Maybe the quads stopped bickering about which spot to take and implanted yesterday!

LOL!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: thank you for the laugh, I needed that :kiss:

you think its exciting....I think its annoying as its too erratic.....my chart has been so weird this month so Im not thinking its anything exciting. period is due on thursday and I always have a 14 day LP, I hope clomid doesnt lengthen it :growlmad:

honestly I cant ever imagine getting a bfp so I will be floored the month it happens!!


----------



## GreenFingers

I have everything crossed for you Sarah x x


----------



## sadie

GreenFingers said:


> I have everything crossed for you Sarah x x

Me too! Team Sarah!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

heres the current list, let me know if anything is wrong :flower:


*Over 35 Fertility Treatment list:*

*&#8226; samj (TTCing #2)*
*Femara* CD2-6, *Duphaston* CD15-25, for thin lining
:af: * Scan on July 12 FX'd* :af:

*&#8226; sarahincanada (TTCing #1)*
First cycle 100mg *CLOMID* with MONITORING CD3-7, 3 mature follicles seen on CD14 ultrasound (18, 21 and 25mm), *Ovidrel* shot June 20
:af: *AF due: July 7* :af:
*
&#8226; sadie (TTCing #1)*
*Clomid* 50mg CD4-8
:af: * AF due: July 18* :af:
*
&#8226; mrsdh (TTCing #4)*
Second cycle *Clomid* 50mg, CD2-6
:af: * AF due: July 20ish* :af:
*
&#8226; dachsundmom (TTCing #2)*
First cycle on *Tamoxifen* 40mg, CD3-7 (starting July 2)
started *Ovacue* monitor July 1
:af: * AF due: July 30* :af:


----------



## Redclaire

Best of luck Sarah and all you other ladies testing soon!!
:dust:


----------



## sadie

hi girls. can anyone share their experience? i swear i ovulated sunday morning at 5:30. oh what pain!! 12 hours later at 5 PM I did an opk and it was definitely positive. Finally at 6 AM, we dtd. 2 hours later I did an opk and it wasnt poisitve..... what are your realistic thoughts here?? thanks!


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> hi girls. can anyone share their experience? i swear i ovulated sunday morning at 5:30. oh what pain!! 12 hours later at 5 PM I did an opk and it was definitely positive. Finally at 6 AM, we dtd. 2 hours later I did an opk and it wasnt poisitve..... what are your realistic thoughts here?? thanks!

I'd say you are in pretty good shape as you typically OV 12-36 hours after the positive test; 36 hours being the norm. :hugs:


----------



## sadie

dachsundmom said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> hi girls. can anyone share their experience? i swear i ovulated sunday morning at 5:30. oh what pain!! 12 hours later at 5 PM I did an opk and it was definitely positive. Finally at 6 AM, we dtd. 2 hours later I did an opk and it wasnt poisitve..... what are your realistic thoughts here?? thanks!
> 
> I'd say you are in pretty good shape as you typically OV 12-36 hours after the positive test; 36 hours being the norm. :hugs:Click to expand...


thank you. i hope so. i think the lh hormone is strange and i need to research it more. I didnt have a pos opk 4 hours ago, so maybe that means the egg already popped and i missed it. ? or maybe whenit leaves the ovary, the LH hormone no longer shows. i dont get it. I have a temp rise on sunday morning. grrr. i didnt te,p today becaus ei was on a 9 hour flight. i'll temp tomorrow. if it is still elevated, i definitely Oed.


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> hi girls. can anyone share their experience? i swear i ovulated sunday morning at 5:30. oh what pain!! 12 hours later at 5 PM I did an opk and it was definitely positive. Finally at 6 AM, we dtd. 2 hours later I did an opk and it wasnt poisitve..... what are your realistic thoughts here?? thanks!
> 
> I'd say you are in pretty good shape as you typically OV 12-36 hours after the positive test; 36 hours being the norm. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you. i hope so. i think the lh hormone is strange and i need to research it more. I didnt have a pos opk 4 hours ago, so maybe that means the egg already popped and i missed it. ? or maybe whenit leaves the ovary, the LH hormone no longer shows. i dont get it. I have a temp rise on sunday morning. grrr. i didnt te,p today becaus ei was on a 9 hour flight. i'll temp tomorrow. if it is still elevated, i definitely Oed.Click to expand...

You just answered your own question, lol. Stick to the tests as a guide and the temp for the answer. Tomorrow's will be telling. :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> hi girls. can anyone share their experience? i swear i ovulated sunday morning at 5:30. oh what pain!! 12 hours later at 5 PM I did an opk and it was definitely positive. Finally at 6 AM, we dtd. 2 hours later I did an opk and it wasnt poisitve..... what are your realistic thoughts here?? thanks!

I often still have a positive ov test 12 hours later and even the next day when I think I have already ovulated and my temp has gone up. I think it can linger even after ov. I have a short window....I usually get my positive ov test the day I ovulate and then my temp goes up the next day. Im hoping you caught it, its hard to know exactly so dont worry yourself about it. calm your mind and body so that it can do its thing now....hopefully egg and sperm meet and implant :kiss:

AFM another temp drop (my chart is a rollercoaster) and BFN so I think Im out. Im ok though, it was a fun month doing the monitoring so I dont mind doing it again.


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> AFM another temp drop (my chart is a rollercoaster) and BFN so I think Im out. Im ok though, it was a fun month doing the monitoring so I dont mind doing it again.

Would you try again the same next time, or would you do Clomid with IUI?


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, crap....Was hoping to see a high temp today...Sorry it didn't work out this time...
Will you be trying again with monitoring next cycle?


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> Would you try again the same next time, or would you do Clomid with IUI?




Indigo77 said:


> Oh, crap....Was hoping to see a high temp today...Sorry it didn't work out this time...
> Will you be trying again with monitoring next cycle?

so this is my plan...

july: same clomid with monitoring (was going to ask for luteal phase support but going to vegas july 24 so wont be able to)

august: mum coming from the uk for a month and sister, BIL and nieces for 2 weeks, so taking the month off yayyyy! might do some temping here and there to keep a chart for that month and will have a bit of :sex: where we can but other than that nothing.

sept: third and final clomid and monitoring will ask for LP support

oct, nov, dec: clomid (or injectables if they advise) and IUI

2012: IVF....hubby isnt too happy about the $$$ but we earn good money so have to try it.

hubby is always very optimistic, he firmly believes my polyp was in the way so last years tries dont count and technically we have only had 2 cycles since my operation. he was saying to me today 'well it takes a 'normal' couple up to a year to get pregnant, if you pop out 3/4 eggs per cycle then we should get pregnant by 4 cycles'! his optimism annoys me sometimes as he is optimistic every cycle and nothing has happened. but its good too, balances me out :dohh:

anyone else got a rough plan like me? Indigo I think you said 2 more tries then going for help? how are you doing velo?


----------



## Indigo77

I think i will use your template...will start investigating/ testing in august...
If hubby's SA comes back with issues...gameplan will change...


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> I think i will use your template...will start investigating/ testing in august...
> If hubby's SA comes back with issues...gameplan will change...

when will the results be in?


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> anyone else got a rough plan like me? Indigo I think you said 2 more tries then going for help? how are you doing velo?

I'm doing okay, impatiently waiting for my ob/gyn appt in a month. In the meantime trying to relax/de-stress and not try too hard. However I did notice 2 days ago ovulation pain on the left, then two hours later on the right, then on the left a bit later again. Was my body releasing three eggs?!? Hmm.


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think i will use your template...will start investigating/ testing in august...
> If hubby's SA comes back with issues...gameplan will change...
> 
> when will the results be in?Click to expand...

Probably Friday...


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think i will use your template...will start investigating/ testing in august...
> If hubby's SA comes back with issues...gameplan will change...
> 
> when will the results be in?Click to expand...
> 
> Probably Friday...Click to expand...

oooh good luck! can't wait to hear what they are and hope they are great. that kind of thing is really hard for men, I was happy DH had good results. its so annoying, he has great sperm, all my blood tests and FSH are perfect, my cycles are very regular and I had 3 follicles and a perfect lining, WHY ISNT IT HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think i will use your template...will start investigating/ testing in august...
> If hubby's SA comes back with issues...gameplan will change...
> 
> when will the results be in?Click to expand...
> 
> Probably Friday...Click to expand...
> 
> oooh good luck! can't wait to hear what they are and hope they are great. that kind of thing is really hard for men, I was happy DH had good results. its so annoying, he has great sperm, all my blood tests and FSH are perfect, my cycles are very regular and I had 3 follicles and a perfect lining, WHY ISNT IT HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr:Click to expand...

Thanks...he's a bit worried, but glad he got it done. 

How big was the polyp? Big enough to interfere with conception? If so, this _is_ only your 3rd attempt, as your hubby says...Luckily, neither of you have any issues...so it's just a matter of time...It _is frustrating_ though...


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think i will use your template...will start investigating/ testing in august...
> If hubby's SA comes back with issues...gameplan will change...
> 
> when will the results be in?Click to expand...
> 
> Probably Friday...Click to expand...
> 
> oooh good luck! can't wait to hear what they are and hope they are great. that kind of thing is really hard for men, I was happy DH had good results. its so annoying, he has great sperm, all my blood tests and FSH are perfect, my cycles are very regular and I had 3 follicles and a perfect lining, WHY ISNT IT HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks...he's a bit worried, but glad he got it done.
> 
> How big was the polyp? Big enough to interfere with conception? If so, this _is_ only your 3rd attempt, as your hubby says...Luckily, neither of you have any issues...so it's just a matter of time...It _is frustrating_ though...Click to expand...

it was 1cm and in the 'preferred place of implantation'. I read that anything growing in the uterus acts like an IUD. my FS didnt say for sure it was a problem as people do get pregnant with polyps. but it could be, so yes this is only my 3rd cycle. I do think the majority of us will be pregnant by the end of the year....isnt that a nice thought?? I actually dont mind if it takes until the end of the year as thats a summer birth and my sister could fly over to see me, with my neices who would be on summer holidays.

hey how old are you? Im 39 in October (ooooh you know what Id love to be pregnant by then, scrap what I just said!!) and was saying to DH that Id love to have some eggs frozen so I can keep trying into my 40's but use my eggs now as you hear things go downhill quickly. I dont know if they extract eggs for that purpose or if its only with IVF, but Im going to ask.


----------



## Indigo77

I turned 39 in May....Getting your eggs frozen is a good idea....Did you go straight to a FS, or did you start the process with your GP?


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> I turned 39 in May....Getting your eggs frozen is a good idea....Did you go straight to a FS, or did you start the process with your GP?

I told my doctor in September we'd been trying for 6 months and she referred me to the FS and I got in within a month I think it was. It was a bit of a white lie...we had starting trying in February but hadnt been tracking things or properly trying, I started that in Sept. But I wanted the tests straight away to see if anything was wrong and not waste time, good job I did as they found the polyp and I had the operation. Is it the same process there, your GP will refer you?

another low temp and bfn, just waiting for her to come. hope she arrives on thursday so my cycle is perfect again, thats the least she could do!!


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> oooh good luck! can't wait to hear what they are and hope they are great. that kind of thing is really hard for men, I was happy DH had good results. its so annoying, he has great sperm, all my blood tests and FSH are perfect, my cycles are very regular and I had 3 follicles and a perfect lining, WHY ISNT IT HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr:

Maybe ask if they can test for anti-sperm antibodies?


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> july: same clomid with monitoring (was going to ask for luteal phase support but going to vegas july 24 so wont be able to)

What kind of luteal phase support do they do? Can they test your progesterone levels / see if they think you need supplementary progesterone and if so would it then be something you can take with you and use while in Vegas?


----------



## velo

sarahincanada said:


> hey how old are you? Im 39 in October (ooooh you know what Id love to be pregnant by then, scrap what I just said!!) and was saying to DH that Id love to have some eggs frozen so I can keep trying into my 40's but use my eggs now as you hear things go downhill quickly. I dont know if they extract eggs for that purpose or if its only with IVF, but Im going to ask.

If you do get eggs frozen I think its the most painful/invasive part of the IVF is the egg extraction, and also the majority of the expense.


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> july: same clomid with monitoring (was going to ask for luteal phase support but going to vegas july 24 so wont be able to)
> 
> What kind of luteal phase support do they do? Can they test your progesterone levels / see if they think you need supplementary progesterone and if so would it then be something you can take with you and use while in Vegas?Click to expand...

hi! Im not sure exactly what support they do, and the trouble is I will ovulate or be taking my trigger right at the time I leave, so they wouldnt be able to test anyway. I will wait till September to do the LP support and they may say I need to have the FS prescribe it anyway.
I will ask about LP and anti-sperm antibodies, thanks. I remember the FS mumbled something about not convinced about all the talk about progesterone so not sure what that meant.


----------



## sarahincanada

just updating for those following my fertility treatment journey incase they go through it later:

so the day I got my trigger shot I was given a requisition to go for a hcg blood test and she said I had to get the bloods to be able to start another cycle. she said to go 2 weeks after intercourse even if I get my period...they want to make sure you are not pregnant as you can bleed and be pregnant she said.

so yesterday I had left a message for the clinic checking when I need to go for my blood test....they had said I had to go 2 weeks after intercourse so wasnt sure if that was 2 weeks after my trigger shot which was yesterday or 2 weeks after I think I ovulated which is tomorrow. I asked them if I can wait till Thursday when my period is due (seems silly when Im so sure it is coming) and if it comes do I definitely need to do the blood test.

I also mentioned on the message my period is due Thursday and so my Day 3 would be Saturday and are they open.

a really nice nurse phoned me back, they do work Saturday so I would be going in that day. she said if I get my period when I phone Day 1 to book my next cycle just say that I havent gone for bloods they will add the beta test onto the Day 3 test. so thats perfect as I thought how annoying to have your period but still have to go for a blood test. and if by miracle my period doesnt come then I can go have the test late thursday or friday.

she said good luck I hope it doesnt come and so I asked her if she knew anything about temping and she said no, but she knows a lot of patients do it. I mentioned how my temps are really low and I am assuming I am not pregnant as online everyone who is pregnant has high temps. she laughed and said 'my best advice is to get offline'....Im sure they have soooo many people asking and insisting things from what they read online. she then said perhaps as I had the trigger and didnt ovulate naturally the temps are lower because of that. of course I am now going to google that!! but my temps and my bfn's make me feel out.

the good thing is, when my period comes thursday I dont get to be too depressed as 2 days later Im back at the clinic and it feels proactive so I do prefer these medicated cycles than regular cycles! I just hope I react well and produce the same amount of follicles as I really feel that speeds up my chances of that bfp :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah- :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think i will use your template...will start investigating/ testing in august...
> If hubby's SA comes back with issues...gameplan will change...
> 
> when will the results be in?Click to expand...
> 
> Probably Friday...Click to expand...
> 
> oooh good luck! can't wait to hear what they are and hope they are great. that kind of thing is really hard for men, I was happy DH had good results. its so annoying, he has great sperm, all my blood tests and FSH are perfect, my cycles are very regular and I had 3 follicles and a perfect lining, WHY ISNT IT HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks...he's a bit worried, but glad he got it done.
> 
> How big was the polyp? Big enough to interfere with conception? If so, this _is_ only your 3rd attempt, as your hubby says...Luckily, neither of you have any issues...so it's just a matter of time...It _is frustrating_ though...Click to expand...
> 
> I do think the majority of us will be pregnant by the end of the year.Click to expand...


I've found that giving a timeline can make matters much worse. At some point, yes, some of us will be pregnant. But, by the end of the year might be an unrealistic goal. I've learned this the hard way, twice over now.

Sorry your struggling :hugs: I know how difficult it is to invest so much extra into a cycle and have it fail.
On one hand, I'm excited to see my RE in August. Obviously, I need some help to conceive or it's not going to happen.
On the other hand, I'm not looking forward to going through it all again.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think i will use your template...will start investigating/ testing in august...
> If hubby's SA comes back with issues...gameplan will change...
> 
> when will the results be in?Click to expand...
> 
> Probably Friday...Click to expand...
> 
> oooh good luck! can't wait to hear what they are and hope they are great. that kind of thing is really hard for men, I was happy DH had good results. its so annoying, he has great sperm, all my blood tests and FSH are perfect, my cycles are very regular and I had 3 follicles and a perfect lining, WHY ISNT IT HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr::growlmad::grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks...he's a bit worried, but glad he got it done.
> 
> How big was the polyp? Big enough to interfere with conception? If so, this _is_ only your 3rd attempt, as your hubby says...Luckily, neither of you have any issues...so it's just a matter of time...It _is frustrating_ though...Click to expand...
> 
> I do think the majority of us will be pregnant by the end of the year.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've found that giving a timeline can make matters much worse. At some point, yes, some of us will be pregnant. But, by the end of the year might be an unrealistic goal. I've learned this the hard way, twice over now.
> 
> Sorry your struggling :hugs: I know how difficult it is to invest so much extra into a cycle and have it fail.
> On one hand, I'm excited to see my RE in August. Obviously, I need some help to conceive or it's not going to happen.
> On the other hand, I'm not looking forward to going through it all again.Click to expand...

I just find have a large goal like 'getting pregnant by the end of the year' is easier for my brain to understand than going month by month.

honestly I dont feel like I invested this much into the cycle....it was much more interesting than any other cycle. before I used to think if I was going for treatments a bfn would be even more devestating, but so far I dont feel like that. (will be worse once I get further into treatments like IUI).
the first half was fun and then the 2nd half I managed to take time off and the first half of the cycle was/is now a distant blur!! its hard to explain, but its like the 1st half of the cycle was so long ago that this half doesnt feel any different to any other month and I dont feel more dissappointment.
I'll stop blabbering now :dohh::haha:


----------



## hockey24

Since the witch came and ruined my perfectly wonderful Fourth of July weekend, I decided to add a couple more tests to my agenda for July. 

Today I went for the FSH blood test to check my ovarian reserve and make sure the eggs are still worthy. No sense going any further if I'm dealing with a short stack! Hopefully get those results in the next day or two. 

Set up an appointment for next week to have the HSG test and be sure I don't have any blocked tubes. I know my husband has good swimming sperm:spermy: but if they can't make it through the tunnels, its a wasted effort. 

I'm a little annoyed by my doctor though as she questioned why I would do either test. Umm, seemed pretty obvious to me. Why should I continue to wait if I can rule out potential problems now. If they come back fine, then that's one less stress. And my insurance company is the one who told me to do them! :dohh:

Plus for someone who's a bit of a control freak - this makes me feel like I'm controlling some part of this process. :wacko:

Good luck ladies - hoping to hear some BFP's from you all very soon!!


----------



## Indigo77

Hockey...your doc is an idiot...I would find another one asap...

Ladies...this is cycle 5 for me...going to try the soy....I know, I know....it may mess my cycle up, but I feel like my last cycle was messed up anyway, so I am going for it and hoping for the best...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Hockey...your doc is an idiot...I would find another one asap...
> 
> Ladies...this is cycle 5 for me...going to try the soy....I know, I know....it may mess my cycle up, but I feel like my last cycle was messed up anyway, so I am going for it and hoping for the best...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
If this is what you want, then you MUST do it! But I take it you are back in the temping game?


----------



## Indigo77

i guess i should....oh well....
it's cd3...need to get the soy today...
have u tried it?


----------



## LLbean

I tried it and it did mess up my cycle...but it works for other people.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> i guess i should....oh well....
> it's cd3...need to get the soy today...
> have u tried it?

I haven't bc I have a script for Clomid, I didn't see the need. You do have some leeway as to when you decide to take it. It will depend on whether or not you are going for multiple smaller eggs or one or two larger ones. You'll have to decide on the dosage as well.

Two women are on it on the other thread that I frequent and one had her OV date moved up by several days it seems.


----------



## readyformore

hockey24 said:


> Since the witch came and ruined my perfectly wonderful Fourth of July weekend, I decided to add a couple more tests to my agenda for July.
> 
> Today I went for the FSH blood test to check my ovarian reserve and make sure the eggs are still worthy. No sense going any further if I'm dealing with a short stack! Hopefully get those results in the next day or two.
> 
> Set up an appointment for next week to have the HSG test and be sure I don't have any blocked tubes. I know my husband has good swimming sperm:spermy: but if they can't make it through the tunnels, its a wasted effort.
> 
> I'm a little annoyed by my doctor though as she questioned why I would do either test. Umm, seemed pretty obvious to me. Why should I continue to wait if I can rule out potential problems now. If they come back fine, then that's one less stress. And my insurance company is the one who told me to do them! :dohh:
> 
> Plus for someone who's a bit of a control freak - this makes me feel like I'm controlling some part of this process. :wacko:
> 
> Good luck ladies - hoping to hear some BFP's from you all very soon!!

Sounds just like me Hockey!! July 3rd, the witch got me. Today, I stopped by my ob/gyn for yet more blood work. Another FSH, estradiol, LH, and TSH; now added on AMH and prolactin. 
No HSG yet. My doc wants to let the RE do it (appt on Aug 1st), and that's fine with me. I know it's not my tubes that are the issue. Also, need to do an SA, but that's super quick. No biggie. He can do that anytime after I see the RE. They do them daily (or at least they used to).

Can't wait to get my hands on some clomid, estrace, and progesterone.

I have to admit, I'm terrified about multiples. My doc told me yesterday, that there is a 12% chance of multiples with it. That scares the crap out of me.

What type of progesterone is everyone taking? I've done vag suppositories in the past, and I'm thinking to doing injectable this time. The suppositories didn't lengthen my lp at all. I think I need something more potent this time around.
What's your experience?


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> I tried it and it did mess up my cycle...but it works for other people.

how did it mess up your cycle?


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> terone.
> 
> I have to admit, I'm terrified about multiples. My doc told me yesterday, that there is a 12% chance of multiples with it. That scares the crap out of me.


I was told 10% chance of twins and less than 1% for three or more. They say the chance is much lower at our age, as the chance of all good eggs and them fertilizing and implanting is low. Theres so many people who take the medications and dont get pregnant so I dont worry about the small risk. will you have follicle monitoring? as then you can see if you stimulate more than one egg like I did.

guess what everyone, Im spotting :shrug: I havent spotted days before a period since my polyp removal. So now Im thinking as my temp is so low perhaps AF will come tomorrow. That gives me a 12 day LP which is less than my regular 14 day, unless I ovulated the day of my trigger shot and FF is wrong. :shrug: (and no, before anyone says anything, Im sure its not IB!)


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> i guess i should....oh well....
> it's cd3...need to get the soy today...
> have u tried it?
> 
> I haven't bc I have a script for Clomid, I didn't see the need. You do have some leeway as to when you decide to take it. It will depend on whether or not you are going for multiple smaller eggs or one or two larger ones. You'll have to decide on the dosage as well.
> 
> Two women are on it on the other thread that I frequent and one had her OV date moved up by several days it seems.Click to expand...

No idea what i am going for and don't know about the dosage either...
I thought it was just 100 mg for days 3-7.....?.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready- I was told 10% on the Clomid for multiples and 15% on the Tamoxifen.


----------



## LLbean

made it longer and instead of ovulating between day 12 and 13 it moved it to CD16...mind you, it didn't do it for the cycle I took it but the one after...that was the only thing I did different so I know that was it


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo- you might want to take a look at the soy thread in TTC or on the discussions page. There is a lot of info there or you could hit up "taking it easy this cycle..." on TTC. Mammag and USAFwife are both on the soy and could give you some answers.


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> made it longer and instead of ovulating between day 12 and 13 it moved it to CD16...mind you, it didn't do it for the cycle I took it but the one after...that was the only thing I did different so I know that was it

how much did u take and for which days?


----------



## LLbean

day 3 to 7 and I believe it was 200mg a day


----------



## Indigo77

how did you decide on 200 mgs? 
i thought i read 50 mgs of Clomid = 100 mgs of SI...


----------



## LLbean

no it is the other way around...clomid is stronger than the SI

found this on a thread "Soy works because it inhibits estrogen receptors (just like Clomid) making your body think that it's lacking in estrogen. This perceived lack of estrogen puts you into overtime for producing LH and FSH, both of which are needed for a good, strong ovulation. Anything you might have ever read on how or why Clomid works, the same exact principles apply with Soy Isoflavones. As PH said, it has been shown to cause infertility in animals, and I don't know what effect it would have on humans if taken every day... but taking it for the 5 days per cycle will result (usually) in a quality ovulation 5-10 days after the last dose. The only other difference is that it takes twice as much Soy to equal a Clomid dose... so 50mg of Clomid is 100mg of Soy."

Also saw this online 
""Soy Isoflavones" is a natural plant derived phytoestrogen (phyto means plant), which is an anti-estrogen, just like Clomid. Both are known as SERMs (Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators). It works by fooling your brain into thinking its estrogen levels are low. This causes your body to reslease more FSH & LH which helps stimulate follicle production (same as Clomid). You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on CD 1-5 or 2-6, or 3-7 or 5-9. It is not thought to cause infertility if it is only taken for 5 days a month. There is not much published information available on it regarding TTC, because it is "natural", not patented by the pharmaceutical companies, and not FDA approved. Most doctors will also not recommend it for this reason.
Recently, many women on FertilityFriend.com have been taking 150-160mg a day for 5 days at the beginning of the menstrual cycle (on days previously mentioned). Side effects reported are similar to Clomid. These vary from increased number of headaches to hot flashes. It has been suggested that taking the dosage before bedtime lessens the side effects."

I did 200 cause I could not find a pill that gave me 50mgs so I thought better to get a tad bit more than less LOL


----------



## hockey24

SarahinCanada - sorry to hear AF is coming. I followed your cycle and had hoped the clomid would work for you on the first go round. :hugs: 

Readyformore - we are starting out this month together! Let's hope this is our month!! :dust: Hope the Day 3 testing come back good as well.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> terone.
> 
> I have to admit, I'm terrified about multiples. My doc told me yesterday, that there is a 12% chance of multiples with it. That scares the crap out of me.
> 
> 
> I was told 10% chance of twins and less than 1% for three or more. They say the chance is much lower at our age, as the chance of all good eggs and them fertilizing and implanting is low. Theres so many people who take the medications and dont get pregnant so I dont worry about the small risk. will you have follicle monitoring? as then you can see if you stimulate more than one egg like I did.Click to expand...

Well, that's a good way of putting it. I believe that this is truly the only benefit of being older while ttc, lol! Fewer good eggs to fertilize and implant from clomid!

I will absolutely need monitoring. Clomid thins my uterine lining and I'm prone to cysts. It was 9 years ago, but at that time, I had 3 follicles that matured. We'll see what happens now. 

I will still try clomid, I'm just not keen on twins. While ttc my first, it would have been okay. But, it would not be good for us right now. I just really don't want to do anything to put it onto myself. I don't want to blame myself for the difficulty that ensues. If that makes sense.


----------



## dachsundmom

Today is my last day of Tamoxifen and I can honestly say, no SE at all and for the first time in my life I know what EWCM is, lol.

My Ovacue says I have hit my fertile period, so we'll see. According to it, my most fertile day should be Monday, so I am anxious to see if this holds true.

How is everyone else?

:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone, just popping on dont have time to read the posts....AF came today, 1 day early! I had completely prepared myself for it with the terrible temps so Im ok, not need to reply with hugs just reply with PMA!! we can do this ladies, Im looking at the big picture not the month to month. I will go to the clinic on friday to start a new cycle, Im hoping they can tell me how many follicles ovulated...I think I read they can see that? have a great day everyone :flower:


----------



## velo

Best wishes for next cycle! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi all, just go say I have enjoyed reading all about your individual journeys through fertility treatment. My follow up appointment is not until the end of August so I have decided to take the next 2 months off.
I need to stop thinking about ttc and enjoy the summer so won't be around for a while, good luck to you all and I'm sure there wil be loads of BFP by the time I return x


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust:

:happydance: to a new cycle Sarah!


----------



## loli1111

hi every body


----------



## mrsdh

Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle Sarah xx:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

On to the next cycle....:dust:....and too bad...I am going to sneak in a :hugs:.....


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hi all, just go say I have enjoyed reading all about your individual journeys through fertility treatment. My follow up appointment is not until the end of August so I have decided to take the next 2 months off.
> I need to stop thinking about ttc and enjoy the summer so won't be around for a while, good luck to you all and I'm sure there wil be loads of BFP by the time I return x

great idea! Im taking next month off so hopefully see you back in here in september ready for our bfps!!!

thanks everyone for the good wishes and same back to you all, going back to clinic on friday for round 2 :happydance: I think I have more PMA now Im doing treatments as I feel those 3 follicles I had this month would have taken 3 months with a normal cycle but I got them popped out and done in 1!! if I keep popping them out like that surely one will be the golden egg!


----------



## sarahincanada

*Over 35 Fertility Treatment list:*

* samj (TTCing #2)*
*Femara* CD2-6, *Duphaston* CD15-25, for thin lining
:af: * Scan on July 12 FX'd* :af:

* sarahincanada (TTCing #1)*
First cycle 100mg *CLOMID* with MONITORING CD3-7, 3 mature follicles seen on CD14 ultrasound (18, 21 and 25mm), *Ovidrel* shot June 20
*AF due: July 7* :witch:
Second cycle 100mg *CLOMID* with MONITORING CD3-7 [-o&lt;
*
 sadie (TTCing #1)*
*Clomid* 50mg CD4-8
:af: * AF due: July 18* :af:
*
 mrsdh (TTCing #4)*
Second cycle *Clomid* 50mg, CD2-6
:af: * AF due: July 20ish* :af:
*
 dachsundmom (TTCing #2)*
First cycle on *Tamoxifen* 40mg, CD3-7 (starting July 2)
started *Ovacue* monitor July 1
:af: * AF due: July 30* :af:


----------



## samj

So sorry Sarah. I so had my fingers crossed for you. HAve you thought of trying femara? Doesnt affect the lining so much as clomid. I have had to stay away from the forum for a while. Was getting me down (in the first trimester forum). So many negative stories of miscarraige etc. I am having a scan on Tuesday. She will check the lining, check the egg has implanted in the correct place (not the tubes) and that there is only 1 or 2! lol


----------



## LLbean

ok I have to ask... Anyone have any idea about the costs for IUI in Atlanta? Insurance would not cover it so all out of pocket for us


----------



## sarahincanada

samj said:


> So sorry Sarah. I so had my fingers crossed for you. HAve you thought of trying femara? Doesnt affect the lining so much as clomid. I have had to stay away from the forum for a while. Was getting me down (in the first trimester forum). So many negative stories of miscarraige etc. I am having a scan on Tuesday. She will check the lining, check the egg has implanted in the correct place (not the tubes) and that there is only 1 or 2! lol

good luck with the scan, please let us know the results, Im keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
the tech said my lining was PERFECT so I think clomid is fine for me right now but I know it can thin the lining. is femara an injectable? I have a feeling they may suggest injectables after 3 rounds of clomid, Ive read they can work even better making the egg more mature but they are expensive.


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> ok I have to ask... Anyone have any idea about the costs for IUI in Atlanta? Insurance would not cover it so all out of pocket for us

IDK about Atlanta, but when I lived in FL, it was running around $750. Where I live now is $800, so I would assume you could use that as the ballpark estimate.


----------



## LLbean

was that including meds and stuff?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok I have to ask... Anyone have any idea about the costs for IUI in Atlanta? Insurance would not cover it so all out of pocket for us
> 
> IDK about Atlanta, but when I lived in FL, it was running around $750. Where I live now is $800, so I would assume you could use that as the ballpark estimate.Click to expand...

I am finding out tomorrow the cost of IUI as considering it this cycle now. I was talking to hubby last night and he really doesnt want to pay for IVF, so if we start IUI now we get more tries than if we leave it to my plan. Both of us wanted to try naturally for a while but I said to hubby we could still BD around ovulation as well as the IUI so we wont know which sperm made it (he has romantic feelings of wanting making love to result in a baby....Im more impatient and just want a baby!!)

they had told me $350 for IUI, I asked if any hidden costs and she said no. someone else on here in canada said sperm washing will be extra, but if Im asking the cost of IUI and they need to wash the sperm wouldnt they give me the total cost! so I will double check tomorrow. plus clomid and trigger shot is $160.

also I know they will only keep me on clomid a certain amount of months, so might as well do IUI during those months, and then if I have to move to more expensive injectables I can but at least I gave clomid a good try.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> On to the next cycle....:dust:....and too bad...I am going to sneak in a :hugs:.....

haha you naughty thing!!!! but thanks :hugs:
good luck with the soy this month!
you will laugh, might try IUI this month (see above for reasons)
at this rate I will be having IVF next month :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## LLbean

does anyone know how may CCs of HCG would be required for the trigger shot? Cause I just finished my HCG diet and have some left  Wonder if it is enough


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> does anyone know how may CCs of HCG would be required for the trigger shot? Cause I just finished my HCG diet and have some left  Wonder if it is enough

I think my doctor was going to use 5000 IUs and was told it would take 7 days to get out of my system, if we choose to use it. There was one woman on the PT test forum who was talking about the drops from her diet to try and trigger OV. Her name is stuckinoki if you wanted to search it out.

The price that I was quoted for IUI was all inclusive, but Sarah made a really good point about the sperm washing and I can't for the life of me remember if that was included or not.

You might try calling around, one place actually gave me a quote over the phone, lol. My insurance will cover all of the testing, just not the actual procedure. Maybe yours would too.


----------



## dachsundmom

IDk if anyone else has considered Tamoxifen, but as an FYI, I have not had any of the dry CM issues with it like I had on Clomid.


----------



## LLbean

well my insurance wont cover it as my husband insisted on not adding maternity to my policy cause he claims it is cheaper to pay out of pocket...man I hope he is not in for a rude awakening and backs down on me now...LOL

I don't have the HCG drops. I was actually doing injections...


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well my insurance wont cover it as my husband insisted on not adding maternity to my policy cause he claims it is cheaper to pay out of pocket...man I hope he is not in for a rude awakening and backs down on me now...LOL
> 
> I don't have the HCG drops. I was actually doing injections...

Oh wow! I hope he's right, lol.

So, are you thinking about triggering your OV yourself?


----------



## LLbean

no I am going to see a fertility specialist but wanting to save some $$$ so if he/she recommends the HCG shot I will suggest using what I already have...also heard I can get blood work done thought my regular Gyn and that would be covered...yes sneaky ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> no I am going to see a fertility specialist but wanting to save some $$$ so if he/she recommends the HCG shot I will suggest using what I already have...also heard I can get blood work done thought my regular Gyn and that would be covered...yes sneaky ;-)

My regualr OB/GYN did all of my testing and has prescribed all of the drugs that I have used in order to bill it under menstrual issues vs. fertility, lol.

I am only heading across the street to the FS, my doc's former partner, if we decide to go through with IUI/IVF. My regular girlie doctor does all of my monitoring and will do the trigger, if we decide to.


----------



## LLbean

I have always been terrified of needles but after the tiny shots of HCG I could do it myself (won't do big needles though) they would of course have to give me the implements LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't do needles, part of the reason I never had the epidural with DD. But I think I am going to seriously reconsider that this time, lol.


----------



## LLbean

oh no epidural for me either...that I will avoid as much as possible... EEEEEKKKKKSSSSSS!


----------



## dachsundmom

So I guess the TMX can cause my OPKs to give me a false positive? :growlmad:

:argh:


----------



## LLbean

TMX???


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> On to the next cycle....:dust:....and too bad...I am going to sneak in a :hugs:.....
> 
> haha you naughty thing!!!! but thanks :hugs:
> good luck with the soy this month!
> you will laugh, might try IUI this month (see above for reasons)
> at this rate I will be having IVF next month :baby::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

:thumbup: on IUI....no time to waste if you want more than 1......


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> TMX???

Sorry, Tamoxifen.


----------



## LLbean

oh ok...sorry I am a neophyte on medical terms still LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I am beginning to think that the best way to assist conception is with a bottle of Petron, lol. Tequila makes eveything better. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> I have always been terrified of needles but after the tiny shots of HCG I could do it myself (won't do big needles though) they would of course have to give me the implements LOL

I had 3 sets of blood taken last cycle with the monitoring, the 1 time the girl did it not in the crease of my elbow but more in my inner arm .... it hurt and I bruised badly for a week :growlmad: the ovidrel trigger shot was nothing, I didnt even feel the needle and had to look down to make sure it was in and there it was stuck in my stomach! 

Im not sure if ovidrel or the hcg shot has something else in it thats special for ovulation, Im assuming it could be different. did the hcg diet work for you? Ive heard great success stories, I tried it but felt so ill from the lack of sugar and carbs I gave up.


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I have always been terrified of needles but after the tiny shots of HCG I could do it myself (won't do big needles though) they would of course have to give me the implements LOL
> 
> I had 3 sets of blood taken last cycle with the monitoring, the 1 time the girl did it not in the crease of my elbow but more in my inner arm .... it hurt and I bruised badly for a week :growlmad: the ovidrel trigger shot was nothing, I didnt even feel the needle and had to look down to make sure it was in and there it was stuck in my stomach!
> 
> Im not sure if ovidrel or the hcg shot has something else in it thats special for ovulation, Im assuming it could be different. did the hcg diet work for you? Ive heard great success stories, I tried it but felt so ill from the lack of sugar and carbs I gave up.Click to expand...

It works but wishing I would have lost more... I lost 16 lbs in 30 days... Last shot was today so I may continue to lose... We will see


----------



## sarahincanada

quick update from me:

just got back from mu FS appointment, it was for 9:15am so I left my house at 7:30 and figured 1 hr 45 mins would be plenty (the drive is 45 min-1 hr with no traffic)....I didnt get there till 9:30! I was so stressed as theres a sign at the front that says if you are late for bloods you have to go and get them at the clinic down the street. luckily they took me right in and didnt say anything, they can see my address so probably lenient!

so had bloods and man it hurt again and I was bleeding quite a bit after! (sorry indigo this is probably the last thing you want to hear!!! hope it wont put you off!!) this is the 2nd time its really hurt and now I have a bruise. anyway had the ultrasound went well, i have no cysts and my lining is perfect. I was happy as Ive read quite a few people on here having cycles cancelled because they get a cyst while on meds.

so after I talked to the nurse about IUI....I decided there and then to do it as I was upset how much my arm hurt from bloods and so want every cycle to count! I dont have to go back in the 2WW so I can do this cycle (I was worried as Im going to vegas at the end of the month), so Im going back a week on monday for my day 13 ultrasound and they will decide then when to trigger and do IUI. its $350 (including the washed sperm) then about $160 for the meds but I was paying that anyway, so $350 isnt too bad....some of you mention $800, not sure why its cheaper but its a major hospital in Toronto not a private clinic so perhaps that helps?

oh and another weird thing, I got my period wednesday and its already done! I just had 2 days of medium flow. so if clomid did that Im happy, I googled it and found people who had a light period on clomid and people were responding yes as clomid thins the lining....but they said my lining was perfect on the ultrasound so I was expecting it to be normal. Last month I was so heavy I must have used 4 overnight pads the first day.

oh they just phoned, bloods were great so I go ahead. My FSH is 4.6, last month was 5 so glad its going down not up!!! :happydance: Keeping my fingers crossed that I respond well this time too and then we have the extra boost from the IUI. Quite a few people in this thread got lucky their 2nd time with IUI so feeling positive.

hope everyone is doing good :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Sarah! This is just so exciting! :happydance:

I never thought to price IUI outside of a private clinic! Thank you for the info. 

I really hope this is it for you! :dust::dust::dust:

I am very happy that you are a Clomid success story! Di you stay on 50mg or was it raised?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Sarah! This is just so exciting! :happydance:
> 
> I never thought to price IUI outside of a private clinic! Thank you for the info.
> 
> I really hope this is it for you! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I am very happy that you are a Clomid success story! Di you stay on 50mg or was it raised?

I was actually on 100mg last cycle and this cycle its the same....she doesnt mess around! thinks its the best dose with best results.

clomid has been great for me, I did ask the nurse how long they will allow me to be on it but she didnt really give me an answer. she said they usually try you on injectables with IUI before moving onto IVF, from what I read people think they dont effect your lining and help build a better egg....but are much more $$$ ($500-$100 I think??!!)


----------



## dachsundmom

I have goteen so many different price ranges, that I am not sure of anything anymore. But it sounds like you have a great RE/FS! And it says 100mg right on your siggy, but of course, I missed that.


----------



## samj

sarahincanada said:


> samj said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Sarah. I so had my fingers crossed for you. HAve you thought of trying femara? Doesnt affect the lining so much as clomid. I have had to stay away from the forum for a while. Was getting me down (in the first trimester forum). So many negative stories of miscarraige etc. I am having a scan on Tuesday. She will check the lining, check the egg has implanted in the correct place (not the tubes) and that there is only 1 or 2! lol
> 
> good luck with the scan, please let us know the results, Im keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
> the tech said my lining was PERFECT so I think clomid is fine for me right now but I know it can thin the lining. is femara an injectable? I have a feeling they may suggest injectables after 3 rounds of clomid, Ive read they can work even better making the egg more mature but they are expensive.Click to expand...

Femara is tablets. I took CD2-6. Off for my scan tomorrow so will update then. I have been feeling awful the past 2 days. I felt so sick yesterday, all day! I am also getting to about 3/4pm each day and I just want to curl up on the floor and go to sleep. My daughter does not approve and likes to poke my eyes if I shut them! I also had the worst backache yesterday! I know this is all positive (I hope).....but its still making the days hard.


----------



## sarahincanada

samj said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samj said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Sarah. I so had my fingers crossed for you. HAve you thought of trying femara? Doesnt affect the lining so much as clomid. I have had to stay away from the forum for a while. Was getting me down (in the first trimester forum). So many negative stories of miscarraige etc. I am having a scan on Tuesday. She will check the lining, check the egg has implanted in the correct place (not the tubes) and that there is only 1 or 2! lol
> 
> good luck with the scan, please let us know the results, Im keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
> the tech said my lining was PERFECT so I think clomid is fine for me right now but I know it can thin the lining. is femara an injectable? I have a feeling they may suggest injectables after 3 rounds of clomid, Ive read they can work even better making the egg more mature but they are expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> Femara is tablets. I took CD2-6. Off for my scan tomorrow so will update then. I have been feeling awful the past 2 days. I felt so sick yesterday, all day! I am also getting to about 3/4pm each day and I just want to curl up on the floor and go to sleep. My daughter does not approve and likes to poke my eyes if I shut them! I also had the worst backache yesterday! I know this is all positive (I hope).....but its still making the days hard.Click to expand...

good luck tomorrow, cant wait to hear what they say! FX, its good that you are feeling sick, better than nothing (even though its hard!!). please update us asap! [-o&lt; for a good scan.

hi everyone else, 1 week till ultrasound, how boring!! :coffee: LOL hubby and I have BD'd 3 days in a row, he has been really horny and I keep joking its the wrong time!!!!

I messaged Redclaire, she is doing good and also feeling sick, she has a scan on 22nd. She is not coming on here much as it was stressing her out and worrying about things. So FX for her too :kiss:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sarah! This is just so exciting! :happydance:
> 
> I never thought to price IUI outside of a private clinic! Thank you for the info.
> 
> I really hope this is it for you! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I am very happy that you are a Clomid success story! Di you stay on 50mg or was it raised?
> 
> I was actually on 100mg last cycle and this cycle its the same....she doesnt mess around! thinks its the best dose with best results.
> 
> clomid has been great for me, I did ask the nurse how long they will allow me to be on it but she didnt really give me an answer. she said they usually try you on injectables with IUI before moving onto IVF, from what I read people think they dont effect your lining and help build a better egg....but are much more $$$ ($500-$100 I think??!!)Click to expand...

Injectable/IUI is also how you get high order multiples, just FYI. 
Most likely I posted this because I have "multiples avoidance" on my mind lately, lol. I'm pretty sure my RE is going to suggest clomid to me again. It can probably help, but I'm not sure yet if I'm comfortable with even a 10% chance of twins. 

Glad to hear that the clomid is working so well for you.
Good luck on to round #2! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah- this cycle sounds really exciting!

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sarah! This is just so exciting! :happydance:
> 
> I never thought to price IUI outside of a private clinic! Thank you for the info.
> 
> I really hope this is it for you! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I am very happy that you are a Clomid success story! Di you stay on 50mg or was it raised?
> 
> I was actually on 100mg last cycle and this cycle its the same....she doesnt mess around! thinks its the best dose with best results.
> 
> clomid has been great for me, I did ask the nurse how long they will allow me to be on it but she didnt really give me an answer. she said they usually try you on injectables with IUI before moving onto IVF, from what I read people think they dont effect your lining and help build a better egg....but are much more $$$ ($500-$100 I think??!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Injectable/IUI is also how you get high order multiples, just FYI.
> Most likely I posted this because I have "multiples avoidance" on my mind lately, lol. I'm pretty sure my RE is going to suggest clomid to me again. It can probably help, but I'm not sure yet if I'm comfortable with even a 10% chance of twins.
> 
> Glad to hear that the clomid is working so well for you.
> Good luck on to round #2! :hugs:Click to expand...

I know you are worried and I understand why, but its not generally a 10% chance of twins as that sounds high....you have about a 15% chance of conceiving that month, then its 10% chance of that....so to me thats sooooo low! especially at our age, all the eggs being perfect is unlikely, and then all the other magic has to happen too. And who knows if you will stimulate more than one egg anyway. this is my first child so Im ok with whatever happens. unless its 4 lol. but as you already have children I understand your fear.

I responded so well on clomid I wonder if I would stimulate even more with injectables? or I could be the same but they be better eggs. If injectables/IUI gives a higher incidence of multiples to me that means they probably do create better eggs? I know they are quite pricey so will stick to clomid with IUI for a while unless the FS suggests otherwise.

last clomid pills tonight then ultrasound on monday, this is going to be a longgggg week!

when is your appointment? cant wait to hear how it goes :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

samj said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samj said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Sarah. I so had my fingers crossed for you. HAve you thought of trying femara? Doesnt affect the lining so much as clomid. I have had to stay away from the forum for a while. Was getting me down (in the first trimester forum). So many negative stories of miscarraige etc. I am having a scan on Tuesday. She will check the lining, check the egg has implanted in the correct place (not the tubes) and that there is only 1 or 2! lol
> 
> good luck with the scan, please let us know the results, Im keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
> the tech said my lining was PERFECT so I think clomid is fine for me right now but I know it can thin the lining. is femara an injectable? I have a feeling they may suggest injectables after 3 rounds of clomid, Ive read they can work even better making the egg more mature but they are expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> Femara is tablets. I took CD2-6. Off for my scan tomorrow so will update then. I have been feeling awful the past 2 days. I felt so sick yesterday, all day! I am also getting to about 3/4pm each day and I just want to curl up on the floor and go to sleep. My daughter does not approve and likes to poke my eyes if I shut them! I also had the worst backache yesterday! I know this is all positive (I hope).....but its still making the days hard.Click to expand...

sanj your scan was today, I googled the time in UAE and its about 6pm, I really hope you have good news [-o&lt;


----------



## samj

sarahincanada said:


> samj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samj said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Sarah. I so had my fingers crossed for you. HAve you thought of trying femara? Doesnt affect the lining so much as clomid. I have had to stay away from the forum for a while. Was getting me down (in the first trimester forum). So many negative stories of miscarraige etc. I am having a scan on Tuesday. She will check the lining, check the egg has implanted in the correct place (not the tubes) and that there is only 1 or 2! lol
> 
> good luck with the scan, please let us know the results, Im keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
> the tech said my lining was PERFECT so I think clomid is fine for me right now but I know it can thin the lining. is femara an injectable? I have a feeling they may suggest injectables after 3 rounds of clomid, Ive read they can work even better making the egg more mature but they are expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> Femara is tablets. I took CD2-6. Off for my scan tomorrow so will update then. I have been feeling awful the past 2 days. I felt so sick yesterday, all day! I am also getting to about 3/4pm each day and I just want to curl up on the floor and go to sleep. My daughter does not approve and likes to poke my eyes if I shut them! I also had the worst backache yesterday! I know this is all positive (I hope).....but its still making the days hard.Click to expand...
> 
> sanj your scan was today, I googled the time in UAE and its about 6pm, I really hope you have good news [-o&lt;Click to expand...

I had my scan yesterday....all good news. I have 1 baby!!! Phew. She saw all she needed to and we saw and heard the heartbeating. I wasnt really expecting to, so that was great. It was 113bpm, so a good strong heartbeat. All implanted in the correct place too. So relieved. I have got more Duphaston to take until I am 12 weeks, just to ba cautious, to help with the lining and it also helps to keep the pregnancy. I think she said it helps relax the uterus and prevent any contractions, so less risk of a miscarraige. The only slight concern, she said my uterus was a funny shape. Maybe thats what caused my daughter to be breech, as there wasnt much room, or perhaps a consequence of the c-setion?? That's a question for her next time I guess. I am now booked ofr my 12 week NT scan on 22nd August. Still feeling absolutely rubbish but I shouldnt complain. Hope all goes well with your scan next week Sarah. :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Samj- :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sadie

samj that is awesome news!


----------



## LLbean

samj Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats Samj! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sarahincanada

samj said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samj said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Sarah. I so had my fingers crossed for you. HAve you thought of trying femara? Doesnt affect the lining so much as clomid. I have had to stay away from the forum for a while. Was getting me down (in the first trimester forum). So many negative stories of miscarraige etc. I am having a scan on Tuesday. She will check the lining, check the egg has implanted in the correct place (not the tubes) and that there is only 1 or 2! lol
> 
> good luck with the scan, please let us know the results, Im keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
> the tech said my lining was PERFECT so I think clomid is fine for me right now but I know it can thin the lining. is femara an injectable? I have a feeling they may suggest injectables after 3 rounds of clomid, Ive read they can work even better making the egg more mature but they are expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> Femara is tablets. I took CD2-6. Off for my scan tomorrow so will update then. I have been feeling awful the past 2 days. I felt so sick yesterday, all day! I am also getting to about 3/4pm each day and I just want to curl up on the floor and go to sleep. My daughter does not approve and likes to poke my eyes if I shut them! I also had the worst backache yesterday! I know this is all positive (I hope).....but its still making the days hard.Click to expand...
> 
> sanj your scan was today, I googled the time in UAE and its about 6pm, I really hope you have good news [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> I had my scan yesterday....all good news. I have 1 baby!!! Phew. She saw all she needed to and we saw and heard the heartbeating. I wasnt really expecting to, so that was great. It was 113bpm, so a good strong heartbeat. All implanted in the correct place too. So relieved. I have got more Duphaston to take until I am 12 weeks, just to ba cautious, to help with the lining and it also helps to keep the pregnancy. I think she said it helps relax the uterus and prevent any contractions, so less risk of a miscarraige. The only slight concern, she said my uterus was a funny shape. Maybe thats what caused my daughter to be breech, as there wasnt much room, or perhaps a consequence of the c-setion?? That's a question for her next time I guess. I am now booked ofr my 12 week NT scan on 22nd August. Still feeling absolutely rubbish but I shouldnt complain. Hope all goes well with your scan next week Sarah. :flower:Click to expand...

yay Im so happy for you, I just knew that things would be ok! wow aug 22 is not that fair away and you will be 12 weeks already, thats amazing :cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

OK so I got my appointment set up with the specialist for a week from today (July 20th) Lets see what they suggest for me


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> OK so I got my appointment set up with the specialist for a week from today (July 20th) Lets see what they suggest for me

Good luck, FXed! :thumbup:

But your chart for this cycle still looks good:flower:


----------



## LLbean

and my boobs felt stabbing today a few times...also my right ovary are was weirdly sensitive last night BUT I am spotting brown crud again so that usually means the with will be here soon.... lets see what happens


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> OK so I got my appointment set up with the specialist for a week from today (July 20th) Lets see what they suggest for me

Oh good....good luck...:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> OK so I got my appointment set up with the specialist for a week from today (July 20th) Lets see what they suggest for me

oh good! is this your first time ever seeing a FS?


----------



## LLbean

yes my first time $250 for that one appointment too...YIKES!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> yes my first time $250 for that one appointment too...YIKES!

Wow! Does that include any testing or is that for the FS just to speak to you?


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> yes my first time $250 for that one appointment too...YIKES!

oh no, I hate that the USA doesnt have any public healthcare! here in canada all those things are covered until you start to do any treatments.
oh well it will hopefully be the best $250 you have ever spent!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi! just wondered sadie and mrsdh how are you doing, you are getting close to the end of your cycles I think? FXD for all of you! dachsundmom where are you in your cycle, did you ovulate?

Monday is my follicle ultrasound, this is going to be a slow weekend! I really hope I responded well and they will ok the trigger shot and IUI.


----------



## sadie

Thanks fos asking sarah. I have had a little bit of spotting yesterday, 4 days before af is due. Dont kmow what that is about. Today i used a tampon to be safe and there was nothing really. Just a small mark, but brownish in color. Dont know if it is from the clomid or not. Only 50 mg,mbut made me very crampy throughout the cycle. Only symptom to speak of. Temp was still high this morning. Last cycle it dropped a lot on the day af arrived..... We shall see.

Good luck on monday! Keep us informed!


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> Thanks fos asking sarah. I have had a little bit of spotting yesterday, 4 days before af is due. Dont kmow what that is about. Today i used a tampon to be safe and there was nothing really. Just a small mark, but brownish in color. Dont know if it is from the clomid or not. Only 50 mg,mbut made me very crampy throughout the cycle. Only symptom to speak of. Temp was still high this morning. Last cycle it dropped a lot on the day af arrived..... We shall see.
> 
> Good luck on monday! Keep us informed!

oooh spotting is promising? do you never spot usually?
oh and dont use tampons incase you are pregnant...I think its a bacteria thing.
good luck!!!


----------



## sadie

I never spot but i am blaming it on the clomid. And its early. Grr.


----------



## Rona

Hi all,

Sarah, thanks for invite me here. I am on my 1st IUI this month, just came back from the hospital. All together, the procedures really easy, less than 5 minutes! I just felt slightly cramp when they insert the small tube (catheter?). 

I was glad to know my hubby sperm are okay, after washed they are almost 30 millions. I ask a lot of questions to the Dr. :). I even ask him if too late for me to do it today since I have my trigger shot on Thursday (it put me to 41 hours). He said ideal is 36 hours but it still okay. 

Sarah, I wish you baby dust and keep trying. I am not preventing for 5 years, and serious about 1.5 years. 6 cycles of Clomid without monitoring and it scare me, so I switch ObGyn and he is great. Luckily I don't have side effects from it, my lining is beautiful according to the Dr. I don't have problem with dry CM either.

Today when he put the tube, I ask if my cervix open and he said it really watery, and the tube just glide in easily. He even said "I am happy with this" hahaha.

He asked me to stay lay on my back for 30 minutes. I have slight spotting now and the Dr. said its normal.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sarah, thanks for invite me here. I am on my 1st IUI this month, just came back from the hospital. All together, the procedures really easy, less than 5 minutes! I just felt slightly cramp when they insert the small tube (catheter?).
> 
> I was glad to know my hubby sperm are okay, after washed they are almost 30 millions. I ask a lot of questions to the Dr. :). I even ask him if too late for me to do it today since I have my trigger shot on Thursday (it put me to 41 hours). He said ideal is 36 hours but it still okay.
> 
> Sarah, I wish you baby dust and keep trying. I am not preventing for 5 years, and serious about 1.5 years. 6 cycles of Clomid without monitoring and it scare me, so I switch ObGyn and he is great. Luckily I don't have side effects from it, my lining is beautiful according to the Dr. I don't have problem with dry CM either.
> 
> Today when he put the tube, I ask if my cervix open and he said it really watery, and the tube just glide in easily. He even said "I am happy with this" hahaha.
> 
> He asked me to stay lay on my back for 30 minutes. I have slight spotting now and the Dr. said its normal.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.

yay glad to have you join us! theres been about 3 successful IUIs in this section the past few months, so hoping it will be for us too!
Im assuming they scanned you for follicles, if so how many did you have?
glad to hear the procedure isnt too bad, Im nervous. Thats a great amount of sperm you had too! Ive seen between 10-20 million mentioned on here, is yours a higher result than average result or do people have more? my hubby had 70 million on his SA so will be interesting to see how many post wash.
Im having the scan on monday and probably the trigger that day, the IUI probably wont be till wednesday so similar time frame to you.
hope the 2WW goes quick for you and you get a bfp at the end of it :flower:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hello everyone~

Thanks for the invite Sarah! Much appreciated!

I'm currently on 10 dpo, and on Day 4 of my protocol. So far, I've only been doing injectibles with Follistim.
I have 1 follie at 17, 1 at 11 and a couple more at 10. 
My next doctor's appointment is on Monday, so I will have bloodwork done as well as an ultrasound. I'm guessing our IUI will be towards the end of next week, maybe the 22nd or 23rd.
It is so exciting...after 4 years, I forgot about all the excitement of it.


----------



## Rona

SarahinCanada,

I am having light cramp and spotting right now. I read it is normal. So I just take it easy. I am not sure how many before washed, but that what the Dr. told us after washed. And he said for IUI they would like to see more than 10 millions. I have 3 follicles on CD13, Right ovary 24mm and 15mm, left ovary 20mm. My IUI on CD15, so it should growing to 2mm daily until I ovulate. Since I did it on weekend my Dr. was not on call, so his partner is doing it for us. He asked how many follicles I have, and just in case if twins okay. I said sure, I don't mind twins :). Looking how hard for us to conceive, we are happy to have twins. 

Oh by the way, we BD on the night of trigger shot, about 36 hours before the IUI and I am worry about my hubby's sperm counts, and glad it was okay.

Keep us posted how your IUI go okay :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Fallen Ambers said:


> Hello everyone~
> 
> Thanks for the invite Sarah! Much appreciated!
> 
> I'm currently on 10 dpo, and on Day 4 of my protocol. So far, I've only been doing injectibles with Follistim.
> I have 1 follie at 17, 1 at 11 and a couple more at 10.
> My next doctor's appointment is on Monday, so I will have bloodwork done as well as an ultrasound. I'm guessing our IUI will be towards the end of next week, maybe the 22nd or 23rd.
> It is so exciting...after 4 years, I forgot about all the excitement of it.

glad you made it here! thats 3 of us having IUI within a week :happydance:

my ultrasound is on monday as well! and will probably have the trigger shot (do you think you will have that?) and IUI on wednesday...if everything looks good and I have mature follicles. I had 3 last month so I really hope I have that many this month....a lot of people state they got their BFPs with 3 follicles.

rona 3 follicles and all that sperm is great, Im keeping my fingers crossed for you! :happydance: the timing thing is a worry, I was told not to have intercourse after today so we are going to BD tonight and then see what they say monday. Saturday - Wednesday IUI seems a long time so they may tell us to BD monday night after the trigger like you did.

:dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

just wanted to update our list, cant wait till we all have flashing BFPS!!!! 
we can do it...

*Over 35 Fertility Treatment list:*

*&#8226; samj (TTCing #2)*
*Femara* CD2-6, *Duphaston* CD15-25, for thin lining
* congrats!!! *:
*
&#8226; sadie (TTCing #1)*
*Clomid* 50mg CD4-8
:af: * AF due: July 18* :af:
*
&#8226; mrsdh (TTCing #4)*
Second cycle *Clomid* 50mg, CD2-6
:af: * AF due: July 22* :af:
*
&#8226; dachsundmom (TTCing #2)*
First cycle on *Tamoxifen* 40mg, CD3-7 (starting July 2)
started *Ovacue* monitor July 1
:af: * AF due: July 30* :af: 
*
&#8226; Rona (TTCing #?)*
*Clomid* 100 mg + *HCG Shot* 3 mature follicles *1st IUI July 16*
:af: * AF due: ?* :af: 
*
&#8226; Fallen Ambers (TTCing #1)*
First cycle after loss *Injectibles* protocol + *IUI*
:af: * AF due: Aug 2/3* :af:

*&#8226; sarahincanada (TTCing #1)*
Second cycle 100mg *CLOMID* CD3-7
:af: *AF due: Aug 4* :af:

rona please let me know are you TTC baby #1? and when is AF due, Fallen Ambers when is AF due for you?


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Thanks for doing this Sarah~ 

AF would be around Aug. 2nd or 3rd (I'm usually on a 28 day cycle, but this month, AF came at 26 days)

Feel free to add that July is my first cycle as well. It our first round after 4 yrs so, let's consider it as our first cycle after our loss.


----------



## mrsdh

Hi ladies
Quick update Sarah. I'm 10 dpo and not feeling hopeful. Af due on friday 22nd. 
Good luck everyone with their iui xxx


----------



## Fallen Ambers

A big Congrats to samj!! How exciting!! Yay!! Many blessings to you~

MrsDh~ Can I ask why you are not feeling hopeful? Don't give up yet girl!


----------



## sadie

BBT dropped 1.1 degrees. Here comes AF. Im out, but as I originally thought, i Oed on july 3 before i was even with OH. Try again in 2 weeks! FX for everyone! 

Congrats samj!!!


----------



## mrsdh

Hi fallen ambers. :) I must admit to using an IC and not even a hint of line. I'm so fed up of month after month of bfns. I was hopeful when I first started clomid but now I'm back to feeling deflated.
I'm so so sorry Hun to see you lost twins:hugs: that's truly heartbreaking :( 
Good luck with your ttc journey xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah- could you please update my AF to 7/24? My OV was a little earlier this month. TIA! Best of luck on your IUI! Can't wait for your report.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Sadie~I'm sorry you're out this month! But you are absolutely correct, you can gear yourself up to try again next round! Stay positive!

MrsDh~Thank you for your kind words of comfort. It has been a long road for DH and I, but we have come ou of it stronger people. How long have you been TTC #4? Are you willing to give injectibles a try if Clomid doesn't work? 
I completely understand your frustration of trying month after month and not conceiving. It is such a let down when you see others around you getting so easily pregnant. Remain hopeful and keep your chin up :) 

daschundmom~ How long have you been trying for #2? 

Sarah~ Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## dachsundmom

FA- I don't like to say how long we have been trying bc I don't want to bring anyone down, but I have been at this off and on for ten years. With DH and an OH prior to that.

I would go back on BCP for a few and then change my mind again. Please keep in mind, that it's just been these last few years that we have gotten really serious and have gone ahead with any type of testing/treatments.

I really wanted t believe that we could do this naturally; I am a fool. Lol

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^When I was with the OH, prior to DH...we weren't trying that hard or that long. I realized that I wanted another LO more than I wanted him and I was looking at him as my outlet.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

dachsundmom~I have been on a similar road, but not 10 years. I would say maybe 5 years or so. We tried the natural way, and never really gave "infertility" much thought, until I turned 35. Then, the "wanting a baby" kicked in high gear and so we decided to see a fertility doctor. We discovered that all was good on my side, but DH has very low morphology and motility and we were told that our chances of conceiving naturally were slim to none. So, we went down the road of "Fertility Treatments". We were blessed to conceive on the 2nd round :) 
I'm currently on that same protocol, so I'm crossing my fingers that it's the magic recipe for us.

Thank you so much for your kind words of comfort :flower:

As for your own story, I can understand why you don't want to share how long you've been at this. I hope I did not put you on the spot and I appreciate your willingness to share. Don't forget that this IS your story, your struggles. It is part of who you are and it is beautiful in it's own way. 
It did not bring me down to read about 10 years of TTC, instead, I found strength in it and told myself that I would keep trying and trying as long as I would be able to. Your story inspired me :hugs:
You are a strong woman! Your perserverance & patience are to be commended. I wish you many blessings~:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

FA-:hugs::hugs::hugs:

You didn't put me on the spot at all and I am not uncomfortable to talk about the time, when I am asked; I just don't like to advertise it as I don't want to bring anyone down! This journey gets tense after just a few cycles and I never want someone to think it can never happen for them

I am unexplained infertility and DH is in good shape. However, we are going to do another SA later this week, just to make sure we are good candidates for IUI vs. IVF


----------



## sarahincanada

mrsdh
sorry to hear you are not feeling hopeful :-( are you planning on taking clomid next month? dont feel deflated...it probably will just take some time....thats the mindframe I have even going to IUI so Im not dissappointed if it doesnt happen straight away. big hugs, please let us know what happens and I will update the list

sadie
booooooo too bad about the temp drop but glad you seem to have a pma. good luck this next cycle...are you doing clomid again?

daschundmom
that is a long time to be trying, but Im assuming you hadnt tried any treatments before now? I think some people just need that extra help, I think Im one of them. will you continue on the Tamoxifen next cycle too? (if there is one, still hoping for you!!). good luck with the SA.

hi everyone else! so glad tomorrow is almost here, we go at 8am. praying I have responded well and can do the IUI this week. we BD'd last night, sorry if tmi but omg we hadnt BDd for a week and there was sooooo much of it!! this is the first time we saved it up, usually we BD every other night from CD8 or so. So hopefully that large deposit and the IUI will do the trick!!! i think they say sperm can live up to 5 days so if I ovulate wednesday I think some of them may be around from yesterdays session.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah- TTC wasn't as big of a priority as it is now until several years ago; I was busy with my job and my mother passed away. Having another without her was hard to accept, so I wasn't ready to go forward with any type of treatment.

I went back to school three years ago to get a different degree, which I have never used, lol, and I just finished in March. 

So, I have been able to convince myself that other issues take priority and I have easily pushed treatment to the back burner.

Now I realize that I waited too long! :growlmad:

I will do Tamoxifen again next cycle if I need it, but I think we are going to head for IUI; should the SA come back clean.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah- TTC wasn't as big of a priority as it is now until several years ago; I was busy with my job and my mother passed away. Having another without her was hard to accept, so I wasn't ready to go forward with any type of treatment.
> 
> I went back to school three years ago to get a different degree, which I have never used, lol, and I just finished in March.
> 
> So, I have been able to convince myself that other issues take priority and I have easily pushed treatment to the back burner.
> 
> Now I realize that I waited too long! :growlmad:
> 
> I will do Tamoxifen again next cycle if I need it, but I think we are going to head for IUI; should the SA come back clean.

oh yay, will be fun another person doing IUI! theres been some good success in here recently, Ive counted 3 over 35's that got pregnant with IUI.

Im sorry about the loss of your mother, I completely understand as I lost my dad 8 years ago. its nice that you had a child already that she could experience with you. my dad will never meet any of mine and thats hard to accept as he was a lovely granddad to my nieces. but they will be with us every step of the way, just wish I could ask him why its taking so long!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Sarah~ I'm so excited for you! I'm confident all will come back positive and you guys will move forward with the IUI this week! Awesome that you BD'ed last night, the more "little swimmers" you have waiting the better!

dachsundmom~ I'm sorry about your Mom's passing~ it is always so sad...you only have ONE Mom and they play such an important role in each of our lives. 
As for hubby's SA, keep us updated please! I'm confident all will go well and you guys will be able to try IUIs first.

As for me, my appointment is at 8:45AM tomorrow, so I'm anxious to see how my follies did over the weekend. I was on 300IU a day only, so we'll see :) 
Injectibles are not bad at all once you get over the idea of "sticking" yourself with a needle. The only complaint is that my belly is all black and green from where I nick'ed some veins and my one arm is blue from all the bloodwork being done...phew! What a ride I tell ya!

MrsDH~ Hope you are having a nice day today! :)

Rona~ We are pulling for you girl! Keep us updated!! Hope you had a great day today!

Did any of you watch the FIFA Women's World Cup at all?


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck tomorrow Fallen Ambers!! I hope we will both be posting some good news about our follicles [-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

well now I don't know what to do.... my appointment with the specialist is on Wednesday and today I got a :bfp:.... so do I still go just in case it doesn't stick?


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well now I don't know what to do.... my appointment with the specialist is on Wednesday and today I got a :bfp:.... so do I still go just in case it doesn't stick?

You don't even think about it right now! See whay your GYN says today and take it from there! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

FA- Thank you for your well wishes! I know it can seem strange that we waited so long to move forward, but I really couldn't handle any more disappointment at the time; it;s one thing if my body fails, it's another is science fails us, lol. Does that make any sense? :wacko:

Good luck with your appointment and please keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Thanks for your kind words sarah ! I will start clomid again this week.... Days 5-9, but i am not sure if yesterday was day 1 or if today is day 1!! Duh. I spotted friday and saturday and then sunday was enough to need a pad and even a tampon, but nothing major. Today was e major start, along with loadssssss of cramps. Wow. Ouch, all morning until i bought some ibuprofen. Anyway, anyone with great experience on which is day 1? Also, im tempted to take it on earlier days.... I would like to increase my chances. As it is, my eggs are of good quntity and quality, tho i know i should follow doctors orders.... Help! Thanks!

Now Sarah, we are all patiently awaiting your news. Hope all went well.....


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Thanks for your kind words sarah ! I will start clomid again this week.... Days 5-9, but i am not sure if yesterday was day 1 or if today is day 1!! Duh. I spotted friday and saturday and then sunday was enough to need a pad and even a tampon, but nothing major. Today was e major start, along with loadssssss of cramps. Wow. Ouch, all morning until i bought some ibuprofen. Anyway, anyone with great experience on which is day 1? Also, im tempted to take it on earlier days.... I would like to increase my chances. As it is, my eggs are of good quntity and quality, tho i know i should follow doctors orders.... Help! Thanks!
> 
> Now Sarah, we are all patiently awaiting your news. Hope all went well.....

Hi Sadie- I would call today CD1 if this is your first day of a full bleed and I was on Clomid CD3-7. I thinks it's interesting how doctors decide when to start it. I will tell you, the Clomid cycle was the longest AF that I have ever had and IDK if it was from starting the Clomid at that time or not?


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> well now I don't know what to do.... my appointment with the specialist is on Wednesday and today I got a :bfp:.... so do I still go just in case it doesn't stick?

what!!!!! thats amazing!!!!!!! will go and find your bfp post!


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I will tell you, the Clomid cycle was the longest AF that I have ever had and IDK if it was from starting the Clomid at that time or not?

funnily enough this month (first cycle after first month on clomid) was my lightest, shortest period ever! it was done in 2 day! I was worried that means my lining is not thick enough but they measure it during ultrasound and say its perfect :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

just got back from my trip downtown and my follicle appointment, and I have.....................

4 follicles!! :dance::dance::dance:

they are 26, 25, 23 & 18 mm

last month I had 25, 21 & 18

so these are bigger, not sure if that means anything. Im waiting for them to call after they have my bloods to say when I take my trigger shot and come in for IUI (probably trigger today and IUI on wednesday). lining is 8.5mm 'good'.

this time I asked them what todays blood would show them, and she said they look at the estrogen levels as they can give them an indication if the 4 follicles have a good chance of containing an egg....if estrogen is low I think they know some of the follies will be empty. so when they phone Im going to try and remember to ask how the estrogen looks. I should also find out what last months was....perhaps some of the 3 follicles didnt contain anything.

so I said to the nurse I was happy to have 4, and that with IUI that should give me a good chance right, and she said something like 'well you have as good a chance as before' or something like that. Ive noticed on these boards that a lot of people say that the clinics dont hype up IUI and are in fact quite unenthusiastic about its results. After her kinda negative reaction to my question I was wondering, why is it that the nurses seem to think IUI only has an equal chance as intercourse, and if thats true why do we bother? Ive decided this: of the people that do IUI, a large % of those people have problems and many of them will have to go on to IVF and even that may not work. so overall looking at the statistics of IUI it doesnt have better stats than regular intercourse, but thats because most of people people having it are in the problem catagory. If you look at an individual basis I think its more promising, theres been 3 successful IUIs in the over 35 folder in the past few months, and so thats great success compared to the general stats. thats my thinking anyway! 

she did say after that comment that '4 follicles is better than 3' as if that was more promising, not that Im doing IUI. But Im very excited to be doing IUI this cycle and do believe having the sperm washed and put into the uterus is more promising than just doing intercourse. A book Im reading says of say 2 million sperm ejaculated only 400,000 make it to the uterus. Well they are putting hopefully 10 million (depends on the post wash count) washed sperm right up there, thats so much more!

also found out the IUI is $325 including everything....I was expecting $350 plus tax so around $400, so thats a bonus!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well now I don't know what to do.... my appointment with the specialist is on Wednesday and today I got a :bfp:.... so do I still go just in case it doesn't stick?
> 
> what!!!!! thats amazing!!!!!!! will go and find your bfp post!Click to expand...

Did not post it on the BFP sticky thread yet...waiting to see how the Betas come back... but fingers crossed! I did post the HPTs on this page
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/673663-everything-you-wanted-know-poas-but-were-afraid-ask-22.html


----------



## dachsundmom

yay!!!! Sarah this is great news!


----------



## LLbean

Good job Sarah!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

just got the call....so Im to take the ovidrel tonight at 10pm and have my IUI wednesday at 11 :happydance: hubby has to go for his sperm donation at 8am. She said my estrogen was high (2640) which indicates there are 4 eggs in the follicles :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

that is AWESOME news...hope we all get the BFPs!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks LL! it was only a few days ago we were discussing semen analysis results and look, you've gone and done it! shows how none of us know when its around the corner. im so pleased for you!


----------



## LLbean

Thank you!

Yes I do believe the cocktail I gave hubby fixed the sperm and VOILA!


----------



## sarahincanada

Fallen Ambers said:


> As for me, my appointment is at 8:45AM tomorrow, so I'm anxious to see how my follies did over the weekend. I was on 300IU a day only, so we'll see :)


Im dying to find out how your appointment went, I hope it was good :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Very exciting, Sarah! I will be thinking of you with FXed!!!!


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> just got the call....so Im to take the ovidrel tonight at 10pm and have my IUI wednesday at 11 :happydance: hubby has to go for his sperm donation at 8am. She said my estrogen was high (2640) which indicates there are 4 eggs in the follicles :happydance:

Wishing you lots of luck Sarah!!! Keep us posted on how things go. IUI may be my next path so very interested to read how your journey goes! 

Sounds like you are teeing up for a good month!!


----------



## mrsdh

Oooh Sarah this is getting exciting!!! Xxx can't wait for Wednesday :) xx


----------



## sadie

sarahincanada said:


> just got the call....so Im to take the ovidrel tonight at 10pm and have my IUI wednesday at 11 :happydance: hubby has to go for his sperm donation at 8am. She said my estrogen was high (2640) which indicates there are 4 eggs in the follicles :happydance:


Amazing news!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> just got the call....so Im to take the ovidrel tonight at 10pm and have my IUI wednesday at 11 :happydance: hubby has to go for his sperm donation at 8am. She said my estrogen was high (2640) which indicates there are 4 eggs in the follicles :happydance:
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck Sarah!!! Keep us posted on how things go. IUI may be my next path so very interested to read how your journey goes!
> 
> Sounds like you are teeing up for a good month!!Click to expand...

thanks thanks hockey24!! I dont have you on my list, can you give me the details and I will add you, heres the current list

* samj (TTCing #2)*
*Femara* CD2-6, *Duphaston* CD15-25, for thin lining
* congrats!!! *:
*
 sadie (TTCing #1)*
*Clomid* 50mg CD4-8
:witch::hugs:FX for next cycle :hugs:
*
 mrsdh (TTCing #4)*
Second cycle *Clomid* 50mg, CD2-6
:af: * AF due: July 22* :af:
*
 dachsundmom (TTCing #2)*
First cycle on *Tamoxifen* 40mg, CD3-7 (starting July 2)
started *Ovacue* monitor July 1
:af: * AF due: July 24* :af:
*
 Rona (TTCing #?)*
*Clomid* 100 mg + *HCG Shot* 3 mature follicles *1st IUI July 16*
:af: * AF due: ?* :af:
*
 Fallen Ambers (TTCing #1)*
First cycle after loss *Injectibles* protocol + *IUI*
:af: * AF due: Aug 2/3* :af:

* sarahincanada (TTCing #1)*
Second cycle 100mg *CLOMID* CD3-7, *Ovidrel shot + IUI*
:af: *AF due: Aug 4* :af:


----------



## Fallen Ambers

LLbean~ Welcome to our group!! And you have certainly made your entry with a BANG!! YAY!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:
:flower: Congrats!! Please let us know how your appt. goes at your gynecologist's! :flower:

hockey24~ A warm welcome to you as well!! If you have any questions at all about protocols or the IUI procedure itself, do not hesitate to ask, any of us will be more than happy to share!! Good Luck to you!! :flower:

sadie~ I'm sending you some positive vibes for this next round! How are things going with Clomid? I know I only did one round of Clomid and I thought I was going to go CRRRRAzy!!! :wacko: I was a total witch with a B! 

Sarah~ Hey YOU!!!! Wednesday is the BIG day huh?? Woohooo!!! :thumbup: I'm so darn excited for you!! 4 follies with high estrogen levels, that's an AWESOME combination! I'm glad you asked for your blood results and what they actually meant because I learned from your post. So thanks for sharing!
And that nurse with her snide remark, what's up with that? Now I know they deal with this day in day out, but guess what? It's their job to do so...why would she even say that and risk putting a damper on things for you?? I think it was very insensitive! Luckily, you are a very positive person, so I'm sure you didn't let it affect your morale! I'm looking at the time right now and it's 9:15....in 45 mins you will be doing your trigger shot! Weeeeeee!!! :headspin:
Praying this is it Sarah!! It is YOUR turn :flower:

Rona~ Hope you are doing ok? You must be so excited! I bet you can't wait to test!! Come over and chat with us for a little bit :)

MrsDH~ A warm Hello! Hope all is well!

DachsundMom~ Did you have a good day today? 

*waves Hello to Indigo77*

As for me, all went well this morning at my appointment- my doctor forecasted an IUI for either Saturday, Sunday or Monday, so depending how I do in the next few days, will decide when the IUI will occur. 
I had a follie that was already at 24.7mm, so that one is a bust, however, I have 1 at 12mm, 1 at 11.8, 1 at 11.9 and 1 at 10.5mm. I also have several at 8mm and 9mm. 
The doctor was really pleased with my response to the protocol- everything is coming together nicely he said. 

Tonight, I only took 225 iu of Follistim and 1 syringe of Ganirelix (to prevent any ovulation)
Tomorrow evening, I need to take 150 iu of Follistim and another syringe of Ganirelix. Then on Wednesday morning, I go once again, for bloodwork and an ultrasound. 

I feel good about things and I can't help but to be excited!! But I'm more excited for Sarah right now :happydance:

Does anyone else feel achey & tired??


----------



## LLbean

test at doctors puts me at 3 weeks and a day...have to go back on Wednesday to check on beta levels again...Hope my progesterone is going up too.

Doctor did check in there too and she said all looks fine, and that the spotting is perfectly normal...I asked for how long is it normal and she said even the whole 1st trimester!!!!

I'm kind of anxious and not counting any victories yet until after seeing results from Betas. I go in Wednesday and then maybe Thursday they can tell me if it is progressing accordingly. MAYBE after that confirmation I will tell my hubby so he can go to the August 3rd Ultrasound appointment. Want him to see the heartbeat ;-) (or two LOL)


----------



## 1Son

I did clomid for almost a year before I got preggo the 1st time. I really want my son to have a playmate so I went back on the clomid. Have done about 5 months so far with no luck. My progesterone level is low and I am beginning to get discouraged. Most of the months I have been on 100mg until this month when it got upped again. Hope everyone else gets their dream!


----------



## dachsundmom

1Son said:


> I did clomid for almost a year before I got preggo the 1st time. I really want my son to have a playmate so I went back on the clomid. Have done about 5 months so far with no luck. My progesterone level is low and I am beginning to get discouraged. Most of the months I have been on 100mg until this month when it got upped again. Hope everyone else gets their dream!

Lots of dust to you! How long will your doc let you stay on Clomid?


----------



## mrsdh

I'm ok thanks fallen ambers. Just waiting for af now as tested bfn again today, 12dpo. I have the next 2 cycles clomid free until I see the fs again in September. I shall be keeping my fingers crossed for you lovely ladies during your iui process. It will be lovely to have a few bfps on here again :) xx


----------



## sadie

Hi fallen. Clomid just gave me lots of twinges and pangs in my uterine area. Hopefully month 2 will be just as symptom free! 

I am still doubting which day was day 1 of cycle. I did days 4-9 last month because i messed up my calculations. 

Sarh,can u change me to days 5-9 please? Thats where i should be. Thanks!


----------



## sarahincanada

Fallen Ambers said:


> As for me, all went well this morning at my appointment- my doctor forecasted an IUI for either Saturday, Sunday or Monday, so depending how I do in the next few days, will decide when the IUI will occur.
> I had a follie that was already at 24.7mm, so that one is a bust, however, I have 1 at 12mm, 1 at 11.8, 1 at 11.9 and 1 at 10.5mm. I also have several at 8mm and 9mm.
> The doctor was really pleased with my response to the protocol- everything is coming together nicely he said.
> 
> Tonight, I only took 225 iu of Follistim and 1 syringe of Ganirelix (to prevent any ovulation)
> Tomorrow evening, I need to take 150 iu of Follistim and another syringe of Ganirelix. Then on Wednesday morning, I go once again, for bloodwork and an ultrasound.
> 
> I feel good about things and I can't help but to be excited!! But I'm more excited for Sarah right now :happydance:
> 
> Does anyone else feel achey & tired??

yay glad everything is looking good for you. So when you say your 24.7 is a bust thats because it will grow too big before the weekend right?....but how big is too big? as I have the 23, 25 & 26 with 2 days for them still to grow so just wondered. 

I never knew you could take something to prevent ovulation so I learnt something too, glad we can learn off eachother :thumbup:

too be honest the nurses remark wasnt really snide just a bit non-committal if thats the right word. but its more the comments Ive read on here that other nurses say, plus my nurses comment, that got me thinking. Redclaire was told by the nurse during her IUI that they dont have a good success rate so that upset her, but she got pregnant that cycle so :finger::rofl:

I have been a little more tired since going on the clomid and going for all the appointments....its the having the blood done and injecting things that I dont love! I hope the IUI doesnt hurt tomorrow, as it will be hard to go do it every month if it is.

so tomorrow is a big day for both of us.....do you think you will need to go for another ultrasound on friday as well? so excited for us!! :happydance:

LL I cant wait to hear how your numbers do.....hope they go up and up! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I will report for sure!


----------



## sadie

Hi all.
This might seem like a silly question, but i will explain as much as possible. OH and i live in different countries for the moment, but right now we are together for the summer. I will start my second round of clomid on thursday( first round, the timing was all off. I Oed too soon). I should O about 10-11 days from today, which may or may not 'take'. If it doesnt take, we will have one more chance tp try on clomid before i go 'home'. Then he will be to me at the end of september, or in october. 
So, knowing our time constraints and what we have left to work with, should we see a fertility specialist here? Mine at home has a colleague here who can maybe squeeze us in...... I here many of u talking of injections and IUI and I am wondering if we can do anything to try to move things along.
We havent checked his sperm nor my tubes.... My eggs are v good. 

Thats all. Any suggestions based on your experiences are helpful. Also, should I have him start asap on vitamins? Anything he should/should not be eating? He doesnt smoke, but we do drink at least 2 glasses of wine a day. My friend suggested feeding him pineapple, but i have yet to research that one! 

Thanks in advance. I feel under the clock! 2 cycles left. 

Thanks ladies!

Sadie.


----------



## sadie

Hi all.
This might seem like a silly question, but i will explain as much as possible. OH and i live in different countries for the moment, but right now we are together for the summer. I will start my second round of clomid on thursday( first round, the timing was all off. I Oed too soon). I should O about 10-11 days from today, which may or may not 'take'. If it doesnt take, we will have one more chance tp try on clomid before i go 'home'. Then he will be to me at the end of september, or in october. 
So, knowing our time constraints and what we have left to work with, should we see a fertility specialist here? Mine at home has a colleague here who can maybe squeeze us in...... I here many of u talking of injections and IUI and I am wondering if we can do anything to try to move things along.
We havent checked his sperm nor my tubes.... My eggs are v good. 

Thats all. Any suggestions based on your experiences are helpful. Also, should I have him start asap on vitamins? Anything he should/should not be eating? He doesnt smoke, but we do drink at least 2 glasses of wine a day. My friend suggested feeding him pineapple, but i have yet to research that one! 

Thanks in advance. I feel under the clock! 2 cycles left. 

Thanks ladies!

Sadie.


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> Hi all.
> This might seem like a silly question, but i will explain as much as possible. OH and i live in different countries for the moment, but right now we are together for the summer. I will start my second round of clomid on thursday( first round, the timing was all off. I Oed too soon). I should O about 10-11 days from today, which may or may not 'take'. If it doesnt take, we will have one more chance tp try on clomid before i go 'home'. Then he will be to me at the end of september, or in october.
> So, knowing our time constraints and what we have left to work with, should we see a fertility specialist here? Mine at home has a colleague here who can maybe squeeze us in...... I here many of u talking of injections and IUI and I am wondering if we can do anything to try to move things along.
> We havent checked his sperm nor my tubes.... My eggs are v good.
> 
> Thats all. Any suggestions based on your experiences are helpful. Also, should I have him start asap on vitamins? Anything he should/should not be eating? He doesnt smoke, but we do drink at least 2 glasses of wine a day. My friend suggested feeding him pineapple, but i have yet to research that one!
> 
> Thanks in advance. I feel under the clock! 2 cycles left.
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Sadie.

if you can get squeezed in then I say go for it! although they might want to do some tests before they suggest anything and those can take time to do and get the results. but its worth going and asking. You already have clomid, is that just from a dr not a FS? I understand your feeling of urgency, I had a plan not to do IUI till the fall and Im already doing it. I feel if Im already on clomid and travelling 1-2 hours to each appointment and having bloods done and giving myself HCG injections might as well go one more step.

it wouldnt hurt to have your hubby take vitamins. my hubby doesnt but eats quite well and only drinks here and there. your hubby should stay away from hot baths / saunas, cycling, tight pants too.


----------



## sadie

My gym prescribed the clomid and then i went and saw an fs and he agreed with her. He also did my day 3 bloodwork. 
I will start him on vitamins and will keep him away from what you mentioned. I think i will send fs an email to see what he recommends and to get the contact info for someone here. 

Any other tips?

Thanks sarah, for your thoughts!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck today Sarah!


----------



## Indigo77

GL, Sarah! FXed for IUI success!


----------



## LLbean

Sarah best of luck and do keep us posted!


----------



## hockey24

Finally got an appointment with a FS for Monday morning with authorization to start monitoring. I can finally start finding out some of the information I have been reading about on this thread with follicles, etc! :happydance:

I'm so excited! Information is key so I'm happy to finally be on this path and wouldn't have known I had these options if it wasn't for this thread! 

Thank you ladies and :dust: to all!

And good luck today Sarah! Have everything crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

hockey24 said:


> Finally got an appointment with a FS for Monday morning with authorization to start monitoring. I can finally start finding out some of the information I have been reading about on this thread with follicles, etc! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited! Information is key so I'm happy to finally be on this path and wouldn't have known I had these options if it wasn't for this thread!
> 
> Thank you ladies and :dust: to all!
> 
> And good luck today Sarah! Have everything crossed for you! :thumbup:

Very excited for you!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im bacccckkkk from my IUI!!!! thank you all for your thoughts :flower:

it went great, not painful at all .....similar to a pap smear, then a small uncomfortable cramp feeling and I was done! I now have 29 million of my hubbies washed sperm in my uterus!!! they said it a great number as they are highly motile (i think they separate them from the non motile). She said they hope for 1 million at least. I noticed people on here having between 10-20 mil so I think its good.

So fingers crossed, Im going to lie down for a while now. Im soooo glad its over, I was really nervous as I hate things 'down there' but I would totally do that again every month until I get my bfp. Cost us $325.

will catch up with everyone later :flower:

editing to add: I forgot to mention that the washed sample had 79% progressive motility and 95% normal morphology. that was of the 29 million. the overall sample before washing had lower.... 241.25 mil total sperm count, 24% progressive motility and 15% morphology). so it shows they really do extract the better spermies.


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> Im bacccckkkk from my IUI!!!! thank you all for your thoughts :flower:
> 
> it went great, not painful at all .....similar to a pap smear, then a small uncomfortable cramp feeling and I was done! I now have 29 million of my hubbies washed sperm in my uterus!!! they said it a great number as they are highly motile (i think they separate them from the non motile). She said they hope for 1 million at least. I noticed people on here having between 10-20 mil so I think its good.
> 
> So fingers crossed, Im going to lie down for a while now. Im soooo glad its over, I was really nervous as I hate things 'down there' but I would totally do that again every month until I get my bfp. Cost us $325.
> 
> will catch up with everyone later :flower:

:hugs::hugs: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im bacccckkkk from my IUI!!!! thank you all for your thoughts :flower:
> 
> it went great, not painful at all .....similar to a pap smear, then a small uncomfortable cramp feeling and I was done! I now have 29 million of my hubbies washed sperm in my uterus!!! they said it a great number as they are highly motile (i think they separate them from the non motile). She said they hope for 1 million at least. I noticed people on here having between 10-20 mil so I think its good.
> 
> So fingers crossed, Im going to lie down for a while now. Im soooo glad its over, I was really nervous as I hate things 'down there' but I would totally do that again every month until I get my bfp. Cost us $325.
> 
> will catch up with everyone later :flower:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

did you test???? your chart still looks amazing!!!!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> Im bacccckkkk from my IUI!!!! thank you all for your thoughts :flower:
> 
> it went great, not painful at all .....similar to a pap smear, then a small uncomfortable cramp feeling and I was done! I now have 29 million of my hubbies washed sperm in my uterus!!! they said it a great number as they are highly motile (i think they separate them from the non motile). She said they hope for 1 million at least. I noticed people on here having between 10-20 mil so I think its good.
> 
> So fingers crossed, Im going to lie down for a while now. Im soooo glad its over, I was really nervous as I hate things 'down there' but I would totally do that again every month until I get my bfp. Cost us $325.
> 
> will catch up with everyone later :flower:

that is AWESOME! Hope you get that BFP now! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah- I did test and they are on the POAS thread; there are lines, but I am scared to trust them. I just cracked the test open and there really is something there, IDK. I am going with the BFN for now; will test again in the morning...I have to, Indigo will club me if I don't, lol!


----------



## Redclaire

Best of luck Sarah!!!
Take it easy for the next couple of weeks and try not to stress too much (says me who stressed out like a basketcase!!)
:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah- I did test and they are on the POAS thread; there are lines, but I am scared to trust them. I just cracked the test open and there really is something there, IDK. I am going with the BFN for now; will test again in the morning...I have to, Indigo will club me if I don't, lol!

ooooh thats so exciting!!! really hope the lines get darker wow that would be amazing!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Redclaire said:


> Best of luck Sarah!!!
> Take it easy for the next couple of weeks and try not to stress too much (says me who stressed out like a basketcase!!)
> :hugs:

thanks redclaire!!! I am going to take it easy...in vegas! flying there on sunday for a week, cant wait. Im not going to be stressed and totally realistic that it might not work first time. but 4 follicles and 29 million sperm is hopeful. how are you doing?? had any scans yet?


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im bacccckkkk from my IUI!!!! thank you all for your thoughts :flower:
> 
> it went great, not painful at all .....similar to a pap smear, then a small uncomfortable cramp feeling and I was done! I now have 29 million of my hubbies washed sperm in my uterus!!! they said it a great number as they are highly motile (i think they separate them from the non motile). She said they hope for 1 million at least. I noticed people on here having between 10-20 mil so I think its good.
> 
> So fingers crossed, Im going to lie down for a while now. Im soooo glad its over, I was really nervous as I hate things 'down there' but I would totally do that again every month until I get my bfp. Cost us $325.
> 
> will catch up with everyone later :flower:
> 
> that is AWESOME! Hope you get that BFP now! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

thanks LL, any news from you....when do you find out your numbers? I havent had time to read all the threads in here so perhaps you have updated somewhere


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah- have the best time in Vegas! I love the place...I did say in an earlier thread that you would come back fat and pregnant bc it's Vegas, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Sarah...got the blood drawn today, the earliest they will tell me is tomorrow afternoon...ugh! and that is IF... I have to call and beg LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah- have the best time in Vegas! I love the place...I did say in an earlier thread that you would come back fat and pregnant bc it's Vegas, lol.

LOL I must have missed that! anyone else have trouble catching up with everyone? I never know which thread I talked to people on :dohh:

hope we will all be fat and pregnant soon....


----------



## LLbean

we are all holding a good thought for you Sarah!!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! can I join your thread? Im about to leave work now but will read the thread from pg1 through the end and post my story later or tomorrow morning.

congrats to those who got your :bfp: and :hgus: to those who the :witch: got :hugs:

:friends: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies! can I join your thread? Im about to leave work now but will read the thread from pg1 through the end and post my story later or tomorrow morning.
> 
> congrats to those who got your :bfp: and :hgus: to those who the :witch: got :hugs:
> 
> :friends: :hugs:

Welcome!!! Can't wait to hear your story! :hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

Hi ladies :hi:
Wow Sarah, that hot combination of 4 follies and DH super sperm, Its got to be a winner!! I have a good feeling about you. :hugs:
To everyone :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xxx


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Im bacccckkkk from my IUI!!!! thank you all for your thoughts :flower:
> 
> it went great, not painful at all .....similar to a pap smear, then a small uncomfortable cramp feeling and I was done! I now have 29 million of my hubbies washed sperm in my uterus!!! they said it a great number as they are highly motile (i think they separate them from the non motile). She said they hope for 1 million at least. I noticed people on here having between 10-20 mil so I think its good.
> 
> So fingers crossed, Im going to lie down for a while now. Im soooo glad its over, I was really nervous as I hate things 'down there' but I would totally do that again every month until I get my bfp. Cost us $325.
> 
> will catch up with everyone later :flower:

Are u cramping now?


----------



## sarahincanada

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies! can I join your thread? Im about to leave work now but will read the thread from pg1 through the end and post my story later or tomorrow morning.
> 
> congrats to those who got your :bfp: and :hgus: to those who the :witch: got :hugs:
> 
> :friends: :hugs:

welcome! cant wait to hear from you!


----------



## sarahincanada

mrsdh said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> Wow Sarah, that hot combination of 4 follies and DH super sperm, Its got to be a winner!! I have a good feeling about you. :hugs:
> To everyone :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xxx


thanks! the nurse said she has seen quite a few successes and sometimes it 'takes a few tries' to get it. So Im keeping realistic, but Im excited to think that I could get my bfp soon.

your AF is due in a couple of days right? how are you feeling?


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im bacccckkkk from my IUI!!!! thank you all for your thoughts :flower:
> 
> it went great, not painful at all .....similar to a pap smear, then a small uncomfortable cramp feeling and I was done! I now have 29 million of my hubbies washed sperm in my uterus!!! they said it a great number as they are highly motile (i think they separate them from the non motile). She said they hope for 1 million at least. I noticed people on here having between 10-20 mil so I think its good.
> 
> So fingers crossed, Im going to lie down for a while now. Im soooo glad its over, I was really nervous as I hate things 'down there' but I would totally do that again every month until I get my bfp. Cost us $325.
> 
> will catch up with everyone later :flower:
> 
> Are u cramping now?Click to expand...

no, I had some cramps about 2 hours ago that could have been ovulation ...hope the 4 eggs were immediately surrounded by 29 million sperms LOL :happydance:

indigo this clomid and IUI thing has been a breeze, I wish it was cheaper down there so you could do it :growlmad: the worst part for me is the blood tests, and even those arent that bad, just a prick!


----------



## Indigo77

A breeze? Really? We're not really worried about the financial part...it's the emotional coaster....I can't even handle soy....lol...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> A breeze? Really? We're not really worried about the financial part...it's the emotional coaster....I can't even handle soy....lol...

If you are worried, I didn't have any emotional issues, until today, lol, with the TMX.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> A breeze? Really? We're not really worried about the financial part...it's the emotional coaster....I can't even handle soy....lol...

funnily enough I feel more calm since going on clomid....I feel more positive than when just doing it naturally and believe it will happen....where before I was seriously doubting it. not sure how that happened, I thought I was going to feel much crazier once on meds but I dont :shrug: perhaps its because Im producing lots of follicles so feel its going to fasten up the process.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> A breeze? Really? We're not really worried about the financial part...it's the emotional coaster....I can't even handle soy....lol...
> 
> If you are worried, I didn't have any emotional issues, until today, lol, with the TMX.Click to expand...

That's good to know...DH says if I am like this when I am pregnant, he going to drink to cope...

He keeps making cracks about me being soy-motional and soy- monal....

:growlmad::growlmad::blush::blush::cry::cry::haha::haha::wacko::wacko:


----------



## LLbean

hahaha I like how your hubby talks LOL


----------



## sadie

Woo hoo Sarah!!! I have a great feeling about this!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> A breeze? Really? We're not really worried about the financial part...it's the emotional coaster....I can't even handle soy....lol...
> 
> If you are worried, I didn't have any emotional issues, until today, lol, with the TMX.Click to expand...
> 
> That's good to know...DH says if I am like this when I am pregnant, he going to drink to cope...
> 
> He keeps making cracks about me being soy-motional and soy- monal....
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::blush::blush::cry::cry::haha::haha::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl:
have you noticed a change from the soy?
Ive noticed Ive been a little more 'fiery' on clomid, but nothing too bad. I yelled at hubby a few times then said sorry it was the clomid talking and he forgives me lol


----------



## Indigo77

I assume it's the soy....
Very emotional. more ewcm, long lh surge....and for the first time.....ovulation pain...(i think....)
It's all a bit annoying...


----------



## sarahincanada

fallen ambers how are you doing......hope your follicles are doing well and you are doing IUI this weekend!

sadie are you on clomid again this cycle?

mrsdh how are you doing?

dachsundmom still excited about your chart and hopeful :flower:

rona how are you coping in the 2ww? hey I forgot how was your sperm count? you being on 100mg of clomid and 3 follicles is so similar to me. 

Im feeling great this morning, I dont know why but that procedure yesterday made me really happy. I think its because it was no problem at all and I really feel like it could make me pregnant one of these months so Im feeling more positive than ever. I love that I get to know about follicles and lining each cycle. It seems everything is lined up for it to work, all tests and follicles, lining, sperm are perfect. I just hope it does work one of these months....I think it just needs time. I will feel differently if I get to December with no bfp though! Yesterday I forgot to mention I took photos of my dad, nanna and hubbys nanna who have all passed away. When the nurse left the room to go and get the sperm I took out dads photo and kissed it, but then my tears welled up and I had to get it together before she came back in!!

With 4 follicles and 29 million sperm you would think I would get pregnant, but when the rates for even IVF are only 30% chance the odds are reallty against us each month. Do you ladies think its implanting difficulties that usually stop us getting pregnant? that would mean the sperm and egg meets but doesnt implant. Surely thats the only reason for IVF failing as they put in embryos that are already growing. Unless the embryo can just stop growing at any moment. Sorry Im waffling! 

Clomid/IUI has been a breeze, the worst part is having my blood taken when it hurts. Im quite sensitive to medical things so I hope IUI works for me IVF, sounds much harder on the body. Im off to vegas on sunday so this 2ww shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! Thank you for the welcome :hugs: 
we will be doing IUI. 

I will be praying and hoping and wishing that I react well to the meds and produce an egg(s). I don't care if it's just one egg at this point cuz all it takes is just ONE GOOD EGG and ONE GOOD SWIMMER :thumbup: . I am keeping everything crossed and hoping that everything looks good and nothing hinders my plan for this up coming month. 

:hugs:

:friends: :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck LiSa2010, hope AF comes on time and you can start your new cycle. Ive responded well to the clomid and the follicle scanning is fun so you will probably enjoy it, as you feel you are doing something. keep in touch :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Lisa!


----------



## sadie

Welcome, Lisa!

Hi sarah, I took my first clomid pill today, cd5 and I cant wait until I Ovulate!!

OH is starting his vitamins today. They contain some ginseng.... Is that good? Ive read that it is. Im also taking my prenates.
No monitoring here tho. I just hope this is the cycle! Im ready!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sadie- do you temp or will you start so you can at least confirm ovulation?


----------



## sadie

Yes, i have been temping. I find it so fascinating, in a simple way. I also have opk sticks with me here. I tried to find softcups, but italy is way behind on everything, so i guess i will have to do without, tho the pressed is in my night table!


----------



## sadie

Sarah. Im glad you are feeling so great. Im excited for you. Your numbers sound excellent and im keeping my fx for you!!


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Yes, i have been temping. I find it so fascinating, in a simple way. I also have opk sticks with me here. I tried to find softcups, but italy is way behind on everything, so i guess i will have to do without, tho the pressed is in my night table!

Have you used preseed before? Do not use the recommended amount,lol. There's lube and then there's lube, if you get what I am saying, lol. My DH couldn't feel a thing!


----------



## sadie

I used it once, a small amount and yes, i know what u mean!! :). Im still investigating obtaining some soft cups. I assume their role is to keep it all in??? as it is, i planning on standing on my head allll day long! 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> I used it once, a small amount and yes, i know what u mean!! :). Im still investigating obtaining some soft cups. I assume their role is to keep it all in??? as it is, i planning on standing on my head allll day long!
> 
> Thanks for the tips!

Have you looked in the tampon aisle for Instead cups or headed to ebay?


----------



## LiSa2010

thank you ladies, you have made me feel so welcomed and have learned so much already just by reading all of your posts :hugs:

Hi Sarah,
I will give you my update on the info below as soon as I know what my plan of action is :hugs: 
&#8226; lisa2010 (TTCing #2)
AF due: once I stop BCPs


----------



## sadie

dachsundmom said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> I used it once, a small amount and yes, i know what u mean!! :). Im still investigating obtaining some soft cups. I assume their role is to keep it all in??? as it is, i planning on standing on my head allll day long!
> 
> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> Have you looked in the tampon aisle for Instead cups or headed to ebay?Click to expand...

Italy is so backwards when it comes to those things. They have the worst selection of pads/tampons as itis. I will check ebay now! Thanks!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hello Ladies~

In about 15 mins, I will be injecting my trigger shots!! 11:15 PM EST! I'm so excited! I'm using 2 syringes of Ovidrel. The IUI is scheduled for this Saturday at 11:15 AM :)
I have 9 mature follies and my estrogen level today was 2034, which is good. The doctor was very pleased with the results, so that made me even more excited!

This is it! The final sprint to cross the finish cycle! It's been quite the ride for the past 2 weeks! Phew!

Sarah~ I'm so happy to read that all went well for you! I will say a prayer for you tonight. I was really touched when I read about you taking pictures of your Dad and Nana with you for the IUI. That is so sweet! What a wonderful gesture! Thank you for sharing, because it makes me want to take a picture of my twin boys with us on Saturday. 
On a different note, hubby and I just came back from Vegas where we had a SPLENDID time! We were there from July 7th thru July 12th. We went to Vegas to renew our vows in honor of our 10th year anniversary. :wedding:
We stayed at the Venetian~their suites are gorgeous!!
There's so much to do in Vegas- it was non-stop entertainment and fun. We also managed to squeeze in some relaxation by going to the pool.
We saw "The Blue Man group" and "Phantom of the Opera". I so wanted to see Celine, but sadly, she was not performing during that week. I was so bummed out!! 

For buffets, make sure to hit the Bellagio and also the one in Paris, I believe it's called "Le Village". The Mirage also has a very good one!
I also managed to "treat" myself to a few things from Louis Vuitton :yipee: I went to the one located at the Caesars (The Forum Shops) and was very impressed by their customer service.

You will have a ton of fun!! Enjoy :)

dachsundmom~ Testing, Testing, 1 2 3 :) So exciting! I will be saying a prayer for you tonight :hugs:

Redclaire~ Welcome to the group! :flower:

LLbean~ You must be on :cloud9: right now! I'm so happy for you!!

Lisa2010~ Welcome to the group! Thank you for sharing your story with us! You will fit right in with the rest of us! Best of Luck and many blessings~ I look forward to getting to know you better!

To everyone else~ A big Hello!!


----------



## cebethel

Fallen Ambers said:


> Hello Ladies~
> 
> In about 15 mins, I will be injecting my trigger shots!! 11:15 PM EST! I'm so excited! I'm using 2 syringes of Ovidrel. The IUI is scheduled for this Saturday at 11:15 AM :)
> I have 9 mature follies and my estrogen level today was 2034, which is good. The doctor was very pleased with the results, so that made me even more excited!
> 
> This is it! The final sprint to cross the finish cycle! It's been quite the ride for the past 2 weeks! Phew!
> 
> Sarah~ I'm so happy to read that all went well for you! I will say a prayer for you tonight. I was really touched when I read about you taking pictures of your Dad and Nana with you for the IUI. That is so sweet! What a wonderful gesture! Thank you for sharing, because it makes me want to take a picture of my twin boys with us on Saturday.
> On a different note, hubby and I just came back from Vegas where we had a SPLENDID time! We were there from July 7th thru July 12th. We went to Vegas to renew our vows in honor of our 10th year anniversary. :wedding:
> We stayed at the Venetian~their suites are gorgeous!!
> There's so much to do in Vegas- it was non-stop entertainment and fun. We also managed to squeeze in some relaxation by going to the pool.
> We saw "The Blue Man group" and "Phantom of the Opera". I so wanted to see Celine, but sadly, she was not performing during that week. I was so bummed out!!
> 
> For buffets, make sure to hit the Bellagio and also the one in Paris, I believe it's called "Le Village". The Mirage also has a very good one!
> I also managed to "treat" myself to a few things from Louis Vuitton :yipee: I went to the one located at the Caesars (The Forum Shops) and was very impressed by their customer service.
> 
> You will have a ton of fun!! Enjoy :)
> 
> dachsundmom~ Testing, Testing, 1 2 3 :) So exciting! I will be saying a prayer for you tonight :hugs:
> 
> Redclaire~ Welcome to the group! :flower:
> 
> LLbean~ You must be on :cloud9: right now! I'm so happy for you!!
> 
> Lisa2010~ Welcome to the group! Thank you for sharing your story with us! You will fit right in with the rest of us! Best of Luck and many blessings~ I look forward to getting to know you better!
> 
> To everyone else~ A big Hello!!

Good luck! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks... I am but hope to be even more after Monday's betas ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, I have had a small temp drop and have started to spot...am going to hold off on testing to see what happens.


----------



## sadie

I found soft cups on the internet via a UK company. Hopefully they will arrive in 7 days! Any special advice on using them??

FX falling ambers!!

Sorry about the temp drop Daschund.... xo


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> I found soft cups on the internet via a UK company. Hopefully they will arrive in 7 days! Any special advice on using them??
> 
> FX falling ambers!!
> 
> Sorry about the temp drop Daschund.... xo

I've never used them, but from what I have heard around the forum, they can take some practice, so start using them before you actually need them, lol


----------



## Desperado167

sadie said:


> I found soft cups on the internet via a UK company. Hopefully they will arrive in 7 days! Any special advice on using them??
> 
> FX falling ambers!!
> 
> Sorry about the temp drop Daschund.... xo

Def practice before u use them there's a video on YouTube if you type in instead cups it should come up,after u bd don't move and let your dh insert them then lie for a while ,I usually lie for ten mins ,they worked the second month for me but sadly imiscarried good luck ,xxxxxxxx


----------



## LiSa2010

Fallen Ambers: good luck!!!! Im keeping everything crossed for you... 

LLbean: good luck on Monday, FXed your numbers keep rising :hugs: 

dachsundmom: sorry for the temp drop :hugs: 

sadie: Ive used soft cups before and they weren't bad actually. I put them in and it went right in, no pain or discomfort or anything, felt like I had nothing up there.... it seems to go in easier when you're laying down, and just insert them like you would a tampon..... good luck.. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone I missed :hugs:


so my udpdate ladies:
I will be taking Follistim), then Trigger Shot (Ovidrel), and then IUI :happydance: I'll be on follicle monitoring. My first blood draw and u/s will be cd3. then I start the injections on the 4th day of cycle for approximately 10 days in a row. I'll be taking them at night. She also said my dosage may increase or decrease depending on my response to the med.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Lisa!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL

:cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

Hi ladies
Fallen ambers good luck hun:hugs:
LLbean im sorry that you are in limbo land,fx that things will be ok :hugs:
Sarah, i hope you are well hun? 
Af came today so im out for this month.
Hello to everyone else and wishing all the best of luck :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

fallen ambers: wow glad you had a great time, and 9 follicles OMG!!! great job! are they nervous about that many with IUI at all? ooh Im so excited for you, do you think hubby will have a good sperm count after washing? ours was 29 million which I think is good. Ive read some people on here mentioning 80 million but they might be talking about pre washing. the 29 million were 79% progressive motility which she said was very good. please let me know your numbers!
I may end up on injectables if I dont get my bfp after 3 IUIs with clomid, I know they are more $ but often make a better egg and dont thin the lining.
glad you had a good time, and what did you buy at LV? the last time we went to California I purchased a bag at Chloe and I know theres one in vegas so Im very tempted. But I need to save my money incase we need to do IVF next year, so I dont think spending $1800 on a new bag is in the cards....unless I win big playing cards!!
good luck tomorrow! and definitely take a photo of the twins, they will be with you anyway but its nice to have something visual at such an important time. :hugs:

dachsundmom the temp drop is small so still have hope, and the spotting could be implantation? wow those blue dyes are evil if this is not your month :hugs:.

lisa YAY very excited for you, the injectables are supposed to be really good at making a good egg. look forward to seeing where this cycle takes you.:happydance: :dust:

LLbean, I wrote to you in another thread as I was confused...so you went to ER today and the numbers were lower? I remember seeing 22 and 48 or something, was that from your regular docs? what was the number from the ER? hopefully as it was a different place it doesnt mean anything. Man, you think when you get your bfp its time to be happy but its just the beginning. :hugs:

mrsdh :hugs: best of luck for next cycle, will you be doing the same?

heres the current list, sadie and mrsdh let me know when you know whats happening for next month and I will move you to the bottom of the list.



*Over 35 Fertility Treatment list:*

*&#8226; samj (TTCing #2)*
*Femara* CD2-6, *Duphaston* CD15-25, for thin lining
* congrats!!! *:
*
&#8226; sadie (TTCing #1)*
*Clomid* 50mg CD5-9
:witch::hugs:FX for next cycle :hugs:
*
&#8226; mrsdh (TTCing #4)*
Second cycle *Clomid* 50mg, CD2-6
:witch::hugs:FX for next cycle :hugs:
*
&#8226; dachsundmom (TTCing #2)*
First cycle on *Tamoxifen* 40mg, CD3-7 (starting July 2)
started *Ovacue* monitor July 1
:af: * AF due: July 24* :af:
*
&#8226; Rona (TTCing #?)*
*Clomid* 100 mg + *HCG Shot* 3 mature follicles *1st IUI July 16*
:af: * AF due: ?* :af:
*
&#8226; Fallen Ambers (TTCing #1)*
First cycle after loss *Injectibles* protocol + *IUI* 9 mature follicles *1st IUI July 23*
:af: * AF due: Aug 2/3* :af:

*&#8226; sarahincanada (TTCing #1)*
Second cycle *Clomid* 100 mg + *HCG Shot* 4 mature follicles *1st IUI July 20*
:af: *AF due: Aug 4* :af:

*&#8226; lisa2010 (TTCing #2)*
*Follistim* + *HCG Shot*
:af: *AF due: Aug ?* :af:


----------



## LLbean

today it was at 39...so it dropped a tad...still holding on to hope for Monday


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah...Do u feel knocked up yet? How many follies?


----------



## mrsdh

Sarah i am Clomid free until probably October now. Seeing the fs mid September. He did say if no bfp in the 2 cycles of clomid he will up the dosage to 100mg. I will ask him for an alternative though as it did really dry me up and had a number of side effects. Also it really worries me about the risk of thin uterine lining. I shall be routing you all on and cant wait for the bfps to roll in. xx


----------



## dachsundmom

mrsdh said:


> Sarah i am Clomid free until probably October now. Seeing the fs mid September. He did say if no bfp in the 2 cycles of clomid he will up the dosage to 100mg. I will ask him for an alternative though as it did really dry me up and had a number of side effects. Also it really worries me about the risk of thin uterine lining. I shall be routing you all on and cant wait for the bfps to roll in. xx

I was a Clomid girl and really had drying issues as well, we're talking raisin time, lol. I switched to Tamoxifen this cycle and had EWCM for the first time! :happydance: You might want to research it and Femara. FXd.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sarah...Do u feel knocked up yet? How many follies?

NO!!! but Im only 2 dpo. what should be happening now...the fertilized embryo should be travelling to the uterus right?

I had 4 juicy follicles :thumbup: hey I think kate plus 8 woman had injectables + IUI when she got her 6....Im not even sure my clinic would do IUI with 9 follicles like fallen ambers. although at our age its a little different, I think kate was younger.

are you in the 2ww now indigo?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> Sarah i am Clomid free until probably October now. Seeing the fs mid September. He did say if no bfp in the 2 cycles of clomid he will up the dosage to 100mg. I will ask him for an alternative though as it did really dry me up and had a number of side effects. Also it really worries me about the risk of thin uterine lining. I shall be routing you all on and cant wait for the bfps to roll in. xx
> 
> I was a Clomid girl and really had drying issues as well, we're talking raisin time, lol. I switched to Tamoxifen this cycle and had EWCM for the first time! :happydance: You might want to research it and Femara. FXd.Click to expand...

I also think I felt more dry than I usually do during ovulation time when not on clomid...but I didnt mind as I used preseed.

mrsdh were you the person who was not monitored by ultrasound? as they could watch your lining. mine was 10mm last month and 8.5 this month and they want over 7mm. I supposed if mine continues to get thinner they will swtich me to injectables. I think the idea is for you to get a bfp by 3 cycles of clomid & IUI.


----------



## Indigo77

1 day behind u, Sarah....


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> 1 day behind u, Sarah....


well luckily Im away next week so cant obsess too much, do you have any plans for the 2ww?


----------



## mrsdh

dachsundmom said:


> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> Sarah i am Clomid free until probably October now. Seeing the fs mid September. He did say if no bfp in the 2 cycles of clomid he will up the dosage to 100mg. I will ask him for an alternative though as it did really dry me up and had a number of side effects. Also it really worries me about the risk of thin uterine lining. I shall be routing you all on and cant wait for the bfps to roll in. xx
> 
> I was a Clomid girl and really had drying issues as well, we're talking raisin time, lol. I switched to Tamoxifen this cycle and had EWCM for the first time! :happydance: You might want to research it and Femara. FXd.Click to expand...

Thanks Hun I will look into that. I know about Femara but not alot about tamoxifen. On clomid I only got 2 days at most of ewcm, not much to speak of though. If I take a higher dosage it would only get worse??


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 1 day behind u, Sarah....
> 
> 
> well luckily Im away next week so cant obsess too much, do you have any plans for the 2ww?Click to expand...

Not at all.....just the usual....


----------



## mrsdh

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> Sarah i am Clomid free until probably October now. Seeing the fs mid September. He did say if no bfp in the 2 cycles of clomid he will up the dosage to 100mg. I will ask him for an alternative though as it did really dry me up and had a number of side effects. Also it really worries me about the risk of thin uterine lining. I shall be routing you all on and cant wait for the bfps to roll in. xx
> 
> I was a Clomid girl and really had drying issues as well, we're talking raisin time, lol. I switched to Tamoxifen this cycle and had EWCM for the first time! :happydance: You might want to research it and Femara. FXd.Click to expand...
> 
> I also think I felt more dry than I usually do during ovulation time when not on clomid...but I didnt mind as I used preseed.
> 
> mrsdh were you the person who was not monitored by ultrasound? as they could watch your lining. mine was 10mm last month and 8.5 this month and they want over 7mm. I supposed if mine continues to get thinner they will swtich me to injectables. I think the idea is for you to get a bfp by 3 cycles of clomid & IUI.Click to expand...

Yes it was me Hun. Only 'monitoring ' I had was the 21 day progesterone blood test. I have no idea what my lining thickness has been. I suppose because of my age and the fact I have children, the NHS will only go so far in what they will offer me. I have looked into iui costing here and it's quite expensive at £800, not sure what that would be in your neck of the woods? X


----------



## dachsundmom

BFN this morning girls...stay away from any blue dye test!

Good luck for everyone else!


----------



## sarahincanada

mrsdh said:


> I have looked into iui costing here and it's quite expensive at £800, not sure what that would be in your neck of the woods? X

wow thats so expensive! thats about $1200. I paid $325 which is about £200, wish it was that cheap for all of you as I feel more people would try it.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> BFN this morning girls...stay away from any blue dye test!
> 
> Good luck for everyone else!

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!
well Im off to vegas in the morning and have am million things to today so thought Id leave a message to say hi and bye. I dont know if we have free internet at the hotel, it might be paid only so dont think I will be online.
tested today and theres only a really faint line so the trigger shot is almost out of my system. I will be back online next sunday which is 11dpo for me so the countdown will be on! hope to see some bfps when I return :dust: and :hugs: to you all :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

for those of you interesting in IUI stats I found a great thread with IUI success stories where people put a lot of detail about their BFPs....

https://www.fertilethoughts.com/for...i/68216-iui-success-stories-please-share.html


----------



## dachsundmom

Have a great time Sarah and I know we will see your BFP when you get back! So, go ahead and buy the Chloe bag, lol. Besides, with the exchange rate in your favor and lower taxes, it's a steal! BTW, have you ever looked at See by Chloe? Great stuff and a little less expensive.


----------



## mrsdh

sarahincanada said:


> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> I have looked into iui costing here and it's quite expensive at £800, not sure what that would be in your neck of the woods? X
> 
> wow thats so expensive! thats about $1200. I paid $325 which is about £200, wish it was that cheap for all of you as I feel more people would try it.Click to expand...

Wow £200 that would be great. I could have a handful of goes at that rate. Bugger:( 
Have a fabulous time in Vegas, I'm sooo jealous :)
Can't wait for your return so we can join you in the countdown. Xxx


----------



## LiSa2010

dachsundmom said:


> BFN this morning girls...stay away from any blue dye test!
> 
> Good luck for everyone else!


sorry for the bfn :hugs:



sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone!
> well Im off to vegas in the morning and have am million things to today so thought Id leave a message to say hi and bye. I dont know if we have free internet at the hotel, it might be paid only so dont think I will be online.
> tested today and theres only a really faint line so the trigger shot is almost out of my system. I will be back online next sunday which is 11dpo for me so the countdown will be on! hope to see some bfps when I return :dust: and :hugs: to you all :kiss:

have a safe trip. enjoy yourself!!!! FXed baby implants and you come back with a :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

nothing new to update on my end... just waiting for AF to arrive so I can go in for my cd3 bloodwork and u/s and then start the injections.... :happydance:

:hi: everyone! hope you all had a great weekend. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

so mine turned out to be chemical...my doctor was nice and she says if I want she can write me a prescription for progesterone but says that scientifically it has not been proven to make a difference...either way, good news is I called to make an appointment again with the fertility specialist and someone had JUST CANCELED.. I met with the fertility specialist for tomorrow at 1pm!

So happy about that...otherwise the typical wait is 2 weeks!


----------



## hockey24

I met with my FS for the first time this morning. He gave the thumbs up to start IUI next month, if not already PG. So excited. He said IUI almost double's your chance of pregnancy which is excellent news. 

He also mentioned that there is no reason to take clomid if you are ovulating and know you are ovulating. I was under the impression that clomid gave you super eggs or something and he said - it only helps if you are irregular or do not ovulate. I was glad to hear this as I was not a real fan of clomid. Made me cranky and dried me out horribly. :growlmad:

So Sarah, thanks for posting that information on IUI and keeping us up to date on your story. I feel like I'm following a bit right behind and its nice to know first hand the path.

Fingers crossed its your month!! :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

LLbean said:


> so mine turned out to be chemical...my doctor was nice and she says if I want she can write me a prescription for progesterone but says that scientifically it has not been proven to make a difference...either way, good news is I called to make an appointment again with the fertility specialist and someone had JUST CANCELED.. I met with the fertility specialist for tomorrow at 1pm!
> 
> So happy about that...otherwise the typical wait is 2 weeks!

:hugs: Im so sorry for your loss sweety :hugs:
Im glad you are able to see the FS so quickly, the cancellation was a blessing. I hope everything goes well. keep us posted. :hugs:



hockey24 said:


> I met with my FS for the first time this morning. He gave the thumbs up to start IUI next month, if not already PG. So excited. He said IUI almost double's your chance of pregnancy which is excellent news.
> 
> He also mentioned that there is no reason to take clomid if you are ovulating and know you are ovulating. I was under the impression that clomid gave you super eggs or something and he said - it only helps if you are irregular or do not ovulate. I was glad to hear this as I was not a real fan of clomid. Made me cranky and dried me out horribly. :growlmad:
> 
> So Sarah, thanks for posting that information on IUI and keeping us up to date on your story. I feel like I'm following a bit right behind and its nice to know first hand the path.
> 
> Fingers crossed its your month!! :thumbup:

yay :happydance: :happydance: Im glad everything went well for you. will you be going in for any b/w or u/s? 
Im waiting for my AF so I can go in for cd3 and u/s. depending on the results of that, they will tell me how much of the Follistim (injections) I will be taking... 
I hope we all get our :bfp:s :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, another BFN for me this morning, so I am going to call this cycle done, lol. I refilled my Clomid, Tamoxifen, and bought soy...so I just need to see which one to do. Picking up the orders for DH's new SA tomorrow, so we will see if we are better candidates for IUI or IVF.


----------



## hockey24

[/QUOTE]

yay :happydance: :happydance: Im glad everything went well for you. will you be going in for any b/w or u/s? 
Im waiting for my AF so I can go in for cd3 and u/s. depending on the results of that, they will tell me how much of the Follistim (injections) I will be taking... 
I hope we all get our :bfp:s :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thank you! He didn't feel the need for all of the monitoring since everything appears to be working properly but it was up to me and what I want to pay for. Since my insurance pretty much pays for anything, I figure why not get all the information you can! Right now I'm hoping AF does not show up so I don't even have to worry about it! :winkwink:

Now what is Follistim? Is that the injection to make you ovulate or what is that?


----------



## LiSa2010

sounds great hockey!! :happydance:
Follistim is supposed to help you produce more follicles. It's like Clomid/Femara but I hear it's better. The shot to make you ovulate is the Trigger (HCG) shot. My doc will let me know when to take that... I will be on Follicle monitoring and going in for b/w and u/s. not sure how many times though being that this is my first time doing all this but Im definitely going in on cd3 for both....
FXed for you..... hope AF stays away :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone! hope you're all doing well :hugs:

AF arrived yesterday :happydance::happydance:
CD3 - u/s & b/w is scheduled for tomorrow @ 7:15am

I am so excited!!!!!!!!!! I pray that everything goes well and I can start the meds and hopefully there's a :bfp: at the end of this story... [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
I'll be getting my meds tomorrow....FXed please please please don't let there be any delays.... and I should be starting them on Friday. soooooo I'll be doing Follistim, HCG Trigger Shot, and IUI. OMG, this is really happening..... Im so praying this works.... :hugs:

IM SO OVER THE MOON RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :ninja: :juggle: :fool: :wohoo: :loopy: :holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Lisa!! So excited for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

I am getting VERY excited about getting IVF...sounds like that will do the trick AND if it happens on my next cycle (since we can't do it on this one yet) the EDD would be my birthday!!!! LOL


----------



## crystal443

I just got our confirmation for IVF for this cycle coming:wacko: So should be starting the last week of August:winkwink: 

LL- Do you know what kind of cycle you'll be on yet?


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> I just got our confirmation for IVF for this cycle coming:wacko: So should be starting the last week of August:winkwink:
> 
> LL- Do you know what kind of cycle you'll be on yet?

not yet, did blood work today so they should have results next week, Dye test on Tuesday so the week after we will have a better picture


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, you must be getting pretty excited!


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I just got our confirmation for IVF for this cycle coming:wacko: So should be starting the last week of August:winkwink:
> 
> LL- Do you know what kind of cycle you'll be on yet?
> 
> not yet, did blood work today so they should have results next week, Dye test on Tuesday so the week after we will have a better pictureClick to expand...

Right on:thumbup: We'll be on a Flare Cycle so pretty simple and quick..I just have to call on CD 1 and go pick up the meds.

DMom- I got to try out the Maxalt..stupid migraine started yesterday after I thought I'd gotten away from it this cycle:growlmad: It worked like a charm though..within an hour it was gone:happydance: the only wierd thing was that I got really groggy feeling from it but hey better then migraine pain. Are you getting any closer to a deciding on IVF or IUI?


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, another BFN for me this morning, so I am going to call this cycle done, lol. I refilled my Clomid, Tamoxifen, and bought soy...so I just need to see which one to do. Picking up the orders for DH's new SA tomorrow, so we will see if we are better candidates for IUI or IVF.

Just saw this.. Sorry:dohh: Hope your wrong about your cycle being done:hugs: but I know when it feels done it feels done.


----------



## dachsundmom

I want IVF if we go for anything, but I am just having a hard time figuring out how much it should really cost, lol. My quotes a very high compared to some I have seen on the boards. We might need to look out of state.

So glad the Maxalt worked for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

My damn cycle won't end, lol!


----------



## LLbean

Yes Dmom getting excited indeed!


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you trying for August?


----------



## crystal443

We were told by the FS being unexplained that IUI would give us a 5% chance of working :shrug: and each IUI cycle would cost $1640 and the normal would be about 5 rounds. However IVF would give us somewhere in the 30-35% range for success because I have been pregnant and haven't had any other issues..don't smoke or drink etc. One cycle for that including the bed and meds will be just over $8000 but we get just over half back the day after egg transfer. If we have to go for another fresh cycle we will get $5433 back, so once we pay for one cycle up front we'll have money we can continually reuse for more cycles. The other thing is a lady was on the August Testing boards Jenn I think her name is and she was saying drugs would cost around $5000 for her which is shocking. The most I will pay for my drugs at the IVF clinic will be $300... its at least affordable for us ..the first cycle is rough because we need it all up front but we do get money back after that. Its crazy what is charged for IVF..my DH would pay $20000 and not blink, I have issues with being charged to have a baby but that's another story


----------



## sadie

Dachsund and llbean, what is gail's website, pls? Can u pm it to me, if you dont want to post it here? Thanks girls!

LLbean, FX next week!
Dachsund, FX for you too in making the right decisions!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sadie, I will get you the email address when I get to my office later this morning.


----------



## sadie

I found it just now! Thanks! Lets see what she says!


----------



## LLbean

Are we trying for August? only naturally LOL...can't start IVF until after all results are back and she can determine what she wants to put me on SO...if it happens naturally this month then we save some $$$ if not September it is (And if my cycles stay how they have been my EDD, if it happens in the first IVF cycle, could be my birthday LOL)


----------



## dachsundmom

Matching bdays with the twins! Love it!!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Matching bdays with the twins! Love it!!

and the twins would be born under the sign of the twins too! HAHAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

This was meant to be! You should email Gail, lol.


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA Gail said July/August...we are talking September via IVF


----------



## dachsundmom

I know, you should get a refund! Lol


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHAHA...I already wrote to the JULY predictors and asked if what they saw was a MC?


----------



## sadie

Im waiting to hear back from gail and someone else... I dOnt remember! 

I finally got my pos opk at 5 pm tonight and dtd at midnight. Here's to hoping. At the moment (tmi) i have my bum propped up on a pillow and will try to sleep like this too!!!


----------



## canuckgirl

Hi everyone! just thought i would join you guys in the over 35 ttc battle.

I am 37yrs old and my hubby and i are ttc #1. i am on clomid 100mg cd 5-9. this month i had a follie scan at cd 8 (a little early i thought) and it showed [email protected] and 5 others under 9mm with a lining of 5mm. i did the hcg trigger on cd 10 and had my first iui on cd 12 (july 25). i sure hope those follie(s) grew over those 4 days, and my lining increased. my only other concern is that my hubby's post wash count was 6 mil with 92% motility. hopefully that will be good enough?!

I look forward to reading everyone's journey.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: canuckgirl! welcome!

so ladies, I did my first Follistim shot last night and was a little scared but I was fine.... :happydance: my first scan date will be on Monday.. Im so hoping this works... :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok curious...to those of you who have already tried... who did Clomid and who did Lupron and what were the results as far as amount of eggs produced?

I have 2 friends that did IVF and both seem to have done way better on Lupron so I am curious


----------



## dakron67

ChrissiK said:


> For those of you ladies on Clomid in the UK - how did you get it prescribed?
> 
> I went to my GP she she told me that there would be no help of any kind since we already have kids and we had only tried 4 months so we needed to try longer...
> I was quite disappointed after that. I think she meant NHS will not pay for IVF, but sureley they could prescribe me some Clomid? Or do I need to see a specialist?


hi hun, im 44 my dh is 43, i have 2 children who i havent seen for 7yrs as the chose to live with their dad,(both young adults now), hubby has no children, we have been trying for 6yrs only to suffer 5 mcs in 22mths then nothing since last mc may2010, we live in the northwest so under the liverpool womens, due to start clomid next mth, we were told it's not available on the nhs,...sorry not better news love donna xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Quick update...CD2 here. AF got me and this is really ok. I ended up with an 18LP from the Tamoxifen and I am not sure that I am going to take it this cycle.


----------



## Rona

My first IUI failed, today AF got me :(....will try another round. 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## dachsundmom

Rona said:


> My first IUI failed, today AF got me :(....will try another round.
> 
> Good luck ladies.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

Im back from vegas! got in last night, what a great time. I honestly didnt care one bit about TTCing the whole time! I wish I could go to vegas every 2WW!! got a bfn this morning, AF due on Thursday and I do expect her to come but we decided not to skip August and will do another round of IUI. We had originally decided to skip this month as my SIL is getting married in May so its not a good birth month, plus my family is here visiting. But we decided while away to just keep going and not skip any months. We will probably do IUIs right through to December if they allow us, then its IVF. 

LL thank you for your message about AF, so what happened was it a chemical? Im sorry to hear that but I hope that means you will be very fertile for this coming month. :hugs:

I have to read back through all the messages to catch up but I noticed a few posts on this last page:

Rona :hugs: I honestly think I will be with you very soon on a new cycle. Ive noticed in the over 35 section folder than most people have success on the 2nd or 3rd try. Even my nurse said that sometimes it takes a few goes. Will you be doing the exact same thing this coming month?

dachsundmom :hugs: sorry that your LP was so long, thats cruel. if you dont take it this coming month then will you do anything else?

how is everyone else? will post again when I get a chance to read through all the posts :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

well they don't know 100% but that is the thought...seeing a Fertility Specialist now and doing dye test on Tuesday and the week after we meet doc again to figure out a plan of action based on blood results etc


----------



## dachsundmom

I am taking a soy month and starting my monitor again; researching clinics for IVF...starting September.


----------



## LLbean

Dmom remember it takes a month because of tests and stuff before you can start IVF so start looking now!


----------



## dachsundmom

We are, lol. I am just really thrown by all of the price differences and the fact that Indigo's estimator said i should plane on $70k if I use my clinic; I can't spend that kind of money, lol.

I am looking at heading out of state at this point.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> We are, lol. I am just really thrown by all of the price differences and the fact that Indigo's estimator said i should plane on $70k if I use my clinic; I can't spend that kind of money, lol.
> 
> I am looking at heading out of state at this point.

look directly at your places...some times those calculators are off


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks. The $13k you were quoted was that implanting at fertilized or blastocyst stage?


----------



## LLbean

I believe it is an Embryo Transfer (3 day after retrieval)


----------



## Rona

sarahincanada said:


> I have to read back through all the messages to catch up but I noticed a few posts on this last page:
> 
> Rona :hugs: I honestly think I will be with you very soon on a new cycle. Ive noticed in the over 35 section folder than most people have success on the 2nd or 3rd try. Even my nurse said that sometimes it takes a few goes. Will you be doing the exact same thing this coming month?

Thanks Sarah and welcome back! I feel sad but I expect that will happen, but will be nice if it BFP. Anyway, I will do another round this month. Good luck to you Sarah :)


----------



## LLbean

I will gladly send you a picture of the whole paper... it can be overwhelming to look at because they break down a bunch of the costs so you think it is all on top of the 13K


----------



## dachsundmom

I would love to see that too!


----------



## LLbean

ok will send you a message


----------



## LLbean

How come I can not attach an image in a private message??? hmmmm.


----------



## dachsundmom

Got it! I didn't see it on the list; is your doc going to put you on BCP and lupron?


----------



## LLbean

We don't know yet what the course of action will be... I will only know that after we meet with her next week. She has to see all the blood work...see how many eggs I have left etc.

I emailed it to you as well just in case it is easier to see...and forgive my spelling LOL...just noticed it... and I just copied from here to paste there so twice the errors HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! The email was much easier to read. Is your DH prepared to go above the $13k if you need to?


----------



## LLbean

well they told me would be no more than $2k for meds so... He said ONE cycle... he does not want to drain our bank account for this LOL...Hope it works!


----------



## dachsundmom

It has to, so it will!


----------



## crystal443

Are you still looking at September for IVF?


----------



## dachsundmom

If I can decide where to go without going bankrupt, yes...lol


----------



## crystal443

That would be great!! I got a call from the Clinic on Friday about payment etc...its getting a bit scary now..once we make the payment that's it.


----------



## crystal443

Do you have to buy your meds from the clinic or can you look at other pharmacies?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it will depend where we decide to go; frankly, I would rather buy my meds all in one place so the clinic is sure of what I am using.

The only way I would do differently is if they write the script and I can fill them in a pharmacy; I am not comfortable buying them over the net.

If that's what you meant, lol


----------



## crystal443

Well I wasn't sure really, I know some ladies got their meds over the net...I'm a bit to much of a chicken to go down that path.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm scared of all of it, TBH. I can handle my body failing me, not sure if I have it in me to deal with a failed IVF...I know, chicken sh*t on my part, lol.


----------



## crystal443

No its not chicken..I've had a few sleepless nights over the past week thinking about if it doesn't work, IVF in some ways seemed like the last resort so its scary for sure


----------



## cebethel

DH & I talked about this subject. If we can't get preggers naturally, then the most we'd do is take meds. No IVF or IUI. Mostly because of the cost of it all.
I definitely am worried that what we're doing now won't work. At what point do we "give up" & just get on with our lives? I don't know how to move on :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, you ask the question I consider everyday. My DH will go as far as I want, so I cannot depend on him to tell me if we've gone over the edge, lol.

Here is my struggle: I'm adopted and I cannot believe that I am seriously considering spending this kind of money on IVF without first having really gone into the adoption process. My old Catholic guilt is rearing it's ugly head, lol. :growlmad:

I know that this is not going to happen naturally for myself, but I haven't been able to resign myself to it....hence, why I am still TTC.


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> DH & I talked about this subject. If we can't get preggers naturally, then the most we'd do is take meds. No IVF or IUI. Mostly because of the cost of it all.
> I definitely am worried that what we're doing now won't work. At what point do we "give up" & just get on with our lives? I don't know how to move on :shrug:

I wish I knew how to move on..:shrug: its so frustrating to try everything and nothing work isn't it? Its heartbreaking month after month..year after year :cry: Makes me want to pull my hair out somedays:wacko:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, you ask the question I consider everyday. My DH will go as far as I want, so I cannot depend on him to tell me if we've gone over the edge, lol.
> 
> Here is my struggle: I'm adopted and I cannot believe that I am seriously considering spending this kind of money on IVF without first having really gone into the adoption process. My old Catholic guilt is rearing it's ugly head, lol. :growlmad:
> 
> I know that this is not going to happen naturally for myself, but I haven't been able to resign myself to it....hence, why I am still TTC.

I don't understand why our bodies do this to us. We are built to have babies! 

If you adopt, can I still be Aunt Eva? :)


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, you ask the question I consider everyday. My DH will go as far as I want, so I cannot depend on him to tell me if we've gone over the edge, lol.
> 
> Here is my struggle: I'm adopted and I cannot believe that I am seriously considering spending this kind of money on IVF without first having really gone into the adoption process. My old Catholic guilt is rearing it's ugly head, lol. :growlmad:
> 
> I know that this is not going to happen naturally for myself, but I haven't been able to resign myself to it....hence, why I am still TTC.

My DH is the same..there is no limit for him, and I can't get myself out of denial that it will happen naturally if we just try for another year.


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, you can be Auntie to whatever shows up on my doorstep!


----------



## dachsundmom

But Crystal, you have made the move forward, which is more than I can say, lol.


----------



## LLbean

I have heard meds can be cheaper elsewhere but I would be afraid as well


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> But Crystal, you have made the move forward, which is more than I can say, lol.

Only because I promised DH I would..lmao..if it were up to me I'd still be TTC, I got an email from the Clinic and even if I see the name in my inbox I start to have a mini panick attack. I might be a bit wackier at the end of this:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> I have heard meds can be cheaper elsewhere but I would be afraid as well

I'd be scared they's give me the wrong hormones and I'd start growing a beard instead of eggs,lol


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> I'd be scared they's give me the wrong hormones and I'd start growing a beard instead of eggs,lol

Still, if that happens you could make some good money in the circus!! :rofl:


----------



## sadie

When does sarah come hme??


----------



## dachsundmom

She's back...there's a post a few pages back.


----------



## sarahincanada

I still havent had time to catch up on all the posts in this thread but will very soon I promise! bfn for me this morning & low temp so Im sure the evil one is coming on thursday. but Im fine with that, this cycle whizzed by.... I suggest we all go to vegas every month on our 2ww!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah....:hugs:

R u still skipping August?


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sarah....:hugs:
> 
> R u still skipping August?

what do you think!!!! have I stuck to any plan so far :rofl::rofl::rofl:

no Im not skipping anymore....my husband doesnt want to skip and says who cares that his sister is getting married in may...if we end up getting pregnant and give birth that month then so be it. so him telling me that made me think differently as its HIS family.

also before I did the IUI cycle I thought the whole thing was so much more detailed and intense, and now Ive been through it Ive realized I can do it even with my family is here as its only 3 appointments and it was a breeze (not much different to the clomid only cycle).

so we will be doing IUI every month until December if they allow it which I think they will as we pay for it.

how are you?? I think you have a similar cycle to me so are you nearing the end?? any bfps this week that I missed??


----------



## Indigo77

I didn't think you _would_ skip August...no...:happydance:

There have been very few BFPs in July...

I took a test yesterday...bfn...
Today....my first invalid...

I think you already knew about LL, right?

So, you really think IUIs r a breeze?


----------



## LLbean

I have heard IUIs are easy...but at my age they suggested straight IVF...go figure!


----------



## babeez1

Hi Girls...Just had my first IUI on Saturday...not fun for me...20 minutes of trying to get the catheter in...so hopefully the no pain no gain comes through for me...DH & I have been TTC for over a year (6 months on clomid) & had to use clomid for our 3 year old, but had success on our own on the first try... unfortunately now I'm 3 years older so therefore harder to get pregnant...I have a friend that got pregnant on her 4th cycle of IUI....anybody have any suggestions for increasing success? taking asprin, guffaesin etc...I hear people talking about the low success rates for IUI, but I look at it as I obviously had an almost 0% chance of conceiving on my own, so it might just level out the playing field since it's pretty much the same success rates as "normal" couples.....good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> I have heard IUIs are easy...but at my age they suggested straight IVF...go figure!

Easy? A catheter up the cooter? :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I have heard IUIs are easy...but at my age they suggested straight IVF...go figure!
> 
> Easy? A catheter up the cooter? :cry:Click to expand...

well easier than IVF...how's that :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> I didn't think you _would_ skip August...no...:happydance:
> 
> There have been very few BFPs in July...
> 
> I took a test yesterday...bfn...
> Today....my first invalid...
> 
> I think you already knew about LL, right?
> 
> So, you really think IUIs r a breeze?

what do you mean invalid????

I really do think it was a breeze...the only thing I dont like is the blood being taken everytime, thats the worst part and that I can live with as Im sure theres lots of blood to be taken when you are pregnant so might as well get used to it! the nurse who did the IUI was great, barely felt anything when she put up the contraption thats just like in a pap smear and when she put in the small catheter I just felt a warm feeling and a tiny bit of cramping....it was nothing. the catheter they use for the IUI is extremely small, a few mm thats all and your cervix is open as its ovulation time. My sono was more painful than the IUI.

are you thinking about anything further? even the clomid has been great for me, no side effects and I respond well. just have to see if it thins my lining then I may have to move to injectables.


----------



## sarahincanada

babeez1 said:


> Hi Girls...Just had my first IUI on Saturday...not fun for me...20 minutes of trying to get the catheter in...so hopefully the no pain no gain comes through for me...DH & I have been TTC for over a year (6 months on clomid) & had to use clomid for our 3 year old, but had success on our own on the first try... unfortunately now I'm 3 years older so therefore harder to get pregnant...I have a friend that got pregnant on her 4th cycle of IUI....anybody have any suggestions for increasing success? taking asprin, guffaesin etc...I hear people talking about the low success rates for IUI, but I look at it as I obviously had an almost 0% chance of conceiving on my own, so it might just level out the playing field since it's pretty much the same success rates as "normal" couples.....good luck to everyone!!!

omg 20 minutes wth???!!! was it a student doing the IUI? thats insane. next time (if there is one, hopefully not!) ask for someone experienced. My nurse was great and I barely felt a thing, I was so happy as Im so squeemish about that stuff.

IUIs do have a fairly low success rate but I feel thats because all the people who go for IUI a lot of those people are already having problems and a lot of them will need IVF or may never be able to have children. My nurse said it brings up the % from 15% to 20%, thats not much more! unbelievable, but my feeling is that I think it will work if I keep doing them.


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> I have heard IUIs are easy...but at my age they suggested straight IVF...go figure!

how old are you again I forget? thats exciting, are you going for IVF this next cycle or do you have to wait?
sometimes Im tempted to go for it as I like the idea of possibly being able to freeze some embryos to use in my early 40's. But I wont have the money until the new year so might as well keep doing IUIs till then ....$325 plus medication ends up at $500 per month.


----------



## LLbean

I'm 41...they told me after 42 they only do it with donor eggs


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> I'm 41...they told me after 42 they only do it with donor eggs

oh wow I didnt know there was a cut off then they use donar eggs, then I see why they suggest it then. are you definitely going for it? how exciting
p.s your avatar is lovely, you are a very beautiful 41 yr old!


----------



## LLbean

thanks...I feel 22 HAHAHA

There is a cut off because even though you may have a ton of eggs left over they start to spoil and creating abnormalities (hence why Downs increases with age) If I get a bunch of eggs I can freeze them and use them up to about 50 I believe I was told...so the age for being pregnant is fine ...just not your old eggs... A friend of mine had suggested years ago (before even meeting my husband) I do that and freeze eggs for later...but it was not in my budget at the time... I did meet a lady at the place that is doing exactly that!


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, my doc told me that Downs levels off after 40, the big rise is between 35-40...did yours say otherwise? I hate to have another reason to dislike my doc, lol


----------



## sarahincanada

my temp is really low and I have some spotting, so I think I will have another 13 day LP and my period will come tomorrow not thursday. but thats good as then I will have my CD3 apt on friday and not saturday. I feel down today but its the pms more than anything, its amazing how your body physically can change so much from hormones as Ive really been fine this whole cycle :dohh:



LLbean said:


> thanks...I feel 22 HAHAHA
> 
> There is a cut off because even though you may have a ton of eggs left over they start to spoil and creating abnormalities (hence why Downs increases with age) If I get a bunch of eggs I can freeze them and use them up to about 50 I believe I was told...so the age for being pregnant is fine ...just not your old eggs... A friend of mine had suggested years ago (before even meeting my husband) I do that and freeze eggs for later...but it was not in my budget at the time... I did meet a lady at the place that is doing exactly that!

I am going to ask my FS about this on my next follow up...right now Im being taken care of by nurses and see her again in October. If I could afford it I would be doing it sooner as I love the idea of freezing my eggs or even embryos if theres extras. In 2 months Ive popped out 7 eggs and I wonder how many were good and bad.

so what is your plan for the next few months, when will you be starting?


----------



## hockey24

Hey Sarah -

The witch was nice enough to come today so we will be trying IUI next month. I am having my follicles monitored as well. I know you go in before the IUI for ultrasounds to check for dominant follicles, etc. but do you go in after the IUI for any more monitoring?

Sorry to hear the witch may be heading your way! I hope her broom breaks on the way and she falls off so she doesn't reach you!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah...I know you said last cycle not to send them, but I am not listening to you this time, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL, my doc told me that Downs levels off after 40, the big rise is between 35-40...did yours say otherwise? I hate to have another reason to dislike my doc, lol

Well maybe your doc knows something we don't know...look online lol



sarahincanada said:


> I am going to ask my FS about this on my next follow up...right now Im being taken care of by nurses and see her again in October. If I could afford it I would be doing it sooner as I love the idea of freezing my eggs or even embryos if theres extras. In 2 months Ive popped out 7 eggs and I wonder how many were good and bad.
> 
> so what is your plan for the next few months, when will you be starting?

Hopefully we start in September...lets see what they tell me next week


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah good luck ,hope the witch stays away,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

hockey24 said:


> Hey Sarah -
> 
> The witch was nice enough to come today so we will be trying IUI next month. I am having my follicles monitored as well. I know you go in before the IUI for ultrasounds to check for dominant follicles, etc. but do you go in after the IUI for any more monitoring?
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch may be heading your way! I hope her broom breaks on the way and she falls off so she doesn't reach you!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...I looked online...Sorry everyone, not looking to scare you...but here goes:

Maternal Age-Related Risks for Down Syndrome and Other Trisomies


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> Sarah good luck ,hope the witch stays away,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks lovely but she is definitely coming! its all good, why should this month be any different to any other :dohh: :growlmad:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah...I know you said last cycle not to send them, but I am not listening to you this time, lol.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

haha thank you!
how are you doing? glad we have eachother to go through another cycle. 
its just crazy, 29 mil sperm placed into my uterus right before 4 follicles are about to pop...and nothing! 
rona I think you had 3 follicles and also got AF.....hope this next month is our month! 
fallen ambers how are you doing, you had 9 follicles so Im hoping you did it!!


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah...I know you said last cycle not to send them, but I am not listening to you this time, lol.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> haha thank you!
> how are you doing? glad we have eachother to go through another cycle.
> its just crazy, 29 mil sperm placed into my uterus right before 4 follicles are about to pop...and nothing!
> rona I think you had 3 follicles and also got AF.....hope this next month is our month!
> fallen ambers how are you doing, you had 9 follicles so Im hoping you did it!!Click to expand...

It all makes you stop and think, doesn't it, lol. :growlmad:

I am doing a soy cycle right now and will bite the bullet and head to IVF in September, however, I will change my mine over and over again between now and then! :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Hey Sarah -
> 
> The witch was nice enough to come today so we will be trying IUI next month. I am having my follicles monitored as well. I know you go in before the IUI for ultrasounds to check for dominant follicles, etc. but do you go in after the IUI for any more monitoring?
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch may be heading your way! I hope her broom breaks on the way and she falls off so she doesn't reach you!!

very excited you will also be trying IUI this next month! try not to get your hopes up the first time as it seems to take a few goes from what Ive experienced on here. but you could be one of the lucky ones that it happens to first time!
and no, I didnt go for any other monitoring after the IUI.


----------



## canuckgirl

Hi everyone! Just wanted to give a bit of an update. I am 8dpiui. Unfortunately I am not feeling anything - well aside from the odd twinge but who knows what that could be. I went for my progesterone test today. Does anyone else get the prog test 7dpo? I like to confirm that I have O'd. It may not be necessary, but I like to find out. 


Have a good day ladies!


----------



## LLbean

Canuckgirl, I believe anything over 10 is good...I was 9.6 and that was called borderline and they should have put me on progesterone...it did not stick...

Ok I have returned from the dye test...completely painless for me...all looked good apparently so now our appointment to get a plan of action is on Wednesday the 10th!

While there I saw a couple with their brand new baby, they took him there so the doctors would see the baby. I had a chance to catch them outside later and asked... they did one cycle of full on IVF, it did not take but they still had embryos left so they did a transfer and voila! They could not praise the group enough and said his sister also had to go through IVF and also was successful after 2nd try but at a different center which cost her twice as much! (although she is expecting twins lol)

Sounds like I am in the right place indeed!!! :-D 

I guess the average for success is 2 tries...so it seems...


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Canuckgirl, I believe anything over 10 is good...I was 9.6 and that was called borderline and they should have put me on progesterone...it did not stick...
> 
> Ok I have returned from the dye test...completely painless for me...all looked good apparently so now our appointment to get a plan of action is on Wednesday the 10th!
> 
> While there I saw a couple with their brand new baby, they took him there so the doctors would see the baby. I had a chance to catch them outside later and asked... they did one cycle of full on IVF, it did not take but they still had embryos left so they did a transfer and voila! They could not praise the group enough and said his sister also had to go through IVF and also was successful after 2nd try but at a different center which cost her twice as much! (although she is expecting twins lol)
> 
> Sounds like I am in the right place indeed!!! :-D
> 
> I guess the average for success is 2 tries...so it seems...

thats so exciting! if I had the money now Id already be doing it! I think its good to expect it might take more than one go, although its going to be so hard if we are paying that kind of money. I think I will have to decide ahead of time how many cycles I am prepared to pay for and get into my head that we might lose it all. but at least we have then given it a good try. How many goes do you think you will do and will you also have to pay for everything? dachsundmom so exited you are headed there too, its going to be an exciting fall/winter in here!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, what does IVF run in Canada?


----------



## LLbean

well it is hard to tell now...depending on how many eggs they can get out in one cycle...hopefully a bunch of good ones to fertilize and save for later use...if that is the case the transfer only is $3,400... So I hope lots and lots of eggies come out of this and all do what they are supposed to do so they can be transferred...


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, does your DH have to do another SA?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, what does IVF run in Canada?

I think its about $6000 you pay for the clinic and then the drugs can run anything up to $5000. is that around the same as you??

Ive read some people mentioning coming up here, but I think its cheaper for us as we have lots of things covered by the national health care and so it would be more for non canadians. like I only pay $325 for IUI (plus drugs) which is soooo much cheaper than the states as lots of it is covered (ultrasounds, bloods etc) and we are just paying for the sperm washing part (I think even the nurse doing the IUI is covered).


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, what does IVF run in Canada?
> 
> I think its about $6000 you pay for the clinic and then the drugs can run anything up to $5000. is that around the same as you??
> 
> Ive read some people mentioning coming up here, but I think its cheaper for us as we have lots of things covered by the national health care and so it would be more for non canadians. like I only pay $325 for IUI (plus drugs) which is soooo much cheaper than the states as lots of it is covered (ultrasounds, bloods etc) and we are just paying for the sperm washing part (I think even the nurse doing the IUI is covered).Click to expand...

My quote is around $30k. The clinic only has about a 30% success rate, so I would have to plan on more than one round.

With the exchange, going over the border might not be any cheaper. If we do this, I would go to a clinic out of state that has better success rates.

That's the thing, the pricing in the US is all over the place. :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Elizabeth, does your DH have to do another SA?

no I don't think so ...he just had one done like a month ago.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, what does IVF run in Canada?
> 
> I think its about $6000 you pay for the clinic and then the drugs can run anything up to $5000. is that around the same as you??
> 
> Ive read some people mentioning coming up here, but I think its cheaper for us as we have lots of things covered by the national health care and so it would be more for non canadians. like I only pay $325 for IUI (plus drugs) which is soooo much cheaper than the states as lots of it is covered (ultrasounds, bloods etc) and we are just paying for the sperm washing part (I think even the nurse doing the IUI is covered).Click to expand...
> 
> My quote is around $30k. The clinic only has about a 30% success rate, so I would have to plan on more than one round.
> 
> With the exchange, going over the border might not be any cheaper. If we do this, I would go to a clinic out of state that has better success rates.
> 
> That's the thing, the pricing in the US is all over the place. :growlmad:Click to expand...

well the couple I met leaving the fertility place said his sister had the IVF done in Atlanta too and she had to pay twice what we are paying...so yes, it is all over the place

Heck I have had to call and get quotes from OB/gyn as well as the High Risk Specialist and the HRS rate for one was $250 for innitial consult, 1st trimester screening test with ultrasound and stuff... Follow up visits at $125...the other place (also local) wanted $458.49 and if a level 2 U/S was needed that is an additional $595!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't decide what to do, lol. I go back and forth everyday.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, what does IVF run in Canada?
> 
> I think its about $6000 you pay for the clinic and then the drugs can run anything up to $5000. is that around the same as you??
> 
> Ive read some people mentioning coming up here, but I think its cheaper for us as we have lots of things covered by the national health care and so it would be more for non canadians. like I only pay $325 for IUI (plus drugs) which is soooo much cheaper than the states as lots of it is covered (ultrasounds, bloods etc) and we are just paying for the sperm washing part (I think even the nurse doing the IUI is covered).Click to expand...
> 
> My quote is around $30k. The clinic only has about a 30% success rate, so I would have to plan on more than one round.
> 
> With the exchange, going over the border might not be any cheaper. If we do this, I would go to a clinic out of state that has better success rates.
> 
> That's the thing, the pricing in the US is all over the place. :growlmad:Click to expand...

omg $30k???!!!!! that insane, I thought $10-$12 was bad enough. You say the pricing is all over the place, but whats the cheapest? Im not sure how much it is for non canadians having IVF here


----------



## dachsundmom

LL's clinic is the cheapest at around $13k and I like her report.


----------



## LLbean

Mind you, that does NOT include the meds or special stuff...but yes, apparently we are doing the right thing here!


----------



## dachsundmom

Even with the meds, yours is by far the cheapest. If you can call that kind of money cheap, lol.


----------



## LLbean

well the Dye test today I had to pay almost $1,800


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well the Dye test today I had to pay almost $1,800

OMG...you've got to be kidding? Is this bc of your DH and his insurance planning?

Mine was included in the co pay for my office visit.


----------



## canuckgirl

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, what does IVF run in Canada?
> 
> I think its about $6000 you pay for the clinic and then the drugs can run anything up to $5000. is that around the same as you??
> 
> Ive read some people mentioning coming up here, but I think its cheaper for us as we have lots of things covered by the national health care and so it would be more for non canadians. like I only pay $325 for IUI (plus drugs) which is soooo much cheaper than the states as lots of it is covered (ultrasounds, bloods etc) and we are just paying for the sperm washing part (I think even the nurse doing the IUI is covered).Click to expand...


Sarah-looks like we are very lucky to have the health care coverage that we do.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well the Dye test today I had to pay almost $1,800
> 
> OMG...you've got to be kidding? Is this bc of your DH and his insurance planning?
> 
> Mine was included in the co pay for my office visit.Click to expand...

LOL insurance paid $127.50 ...We paid the rest...the actual cost was $2,120!


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh hell, lol.


----------



## LLbean

well it was a medical procedure of sorts so...oh well, it is done now. Hopefully that helps everything else too 

BRING ON THE TWINS! hahaha


----------



## dachsundmom

Twin girls it is!


----------



## Indigo77

That sux...

LL.....r u sure u want twins?


----------



## Indigo77

Well...if Kate plus 8 can do it.....


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH says we can't have that many bc Kate already took the Asian multiple thing, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Have u noticed that all the parents' of multiples go psycho after a while? And get divorced? And get their teeth whitened? And get arrested?


----------



## dachsundmom

I have read that the divorce rate is higher in families with high order multiples.

The stress would have to be a bitch.


----------



## Indigo77

Yeah...I think the most I could handle is 3...with help....and DH would have to travel less....ok...scratch that....2 with help....


----------



## LLbean

Doesn't have to be twins, but I so want a girl lol


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> BRING ON THE TWINS! hahaha

BRING IT!!!! if I had twins Id like a girl or boy, we have male twins in our family and my mum has always said that one twin ends up feeling left out and less pretty/handsome or smart as the other. so boy and girl would be much better I feel! slighly less comparison to eachother

I just called in my CD1 today, my flow is light but there. I cant believe how light my periods are on clomid, but they say the lining is good so :shrug: I will probably be going in on friday for my CD3 and then a week monday for my follicle scan.

come on girls, I want to see some bfps on this thread in the next few months :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Yes Sarah, the pair in one shot would be sweet...I like 2 girls too hehehe

Hope I am one of the BFPs on here SOON!


----------



## canuckgirl

Good morning ladies! I have a question and hope someone can help me out. I am having discomfort in my ovaries. In particular my right one. When I cough or sneeze, I can actually feel it. I am even a little uncomfortable just sitting. I am 9dpiui so definitely not an ovulation pain. Anyone have ideas? This is only my second month on clomid, could it be a cyst issue already?


----------



## LLbean

Canuckgirl...I have had that some times and it has gone away...and not even on Clomid! If you are on Clomid you produce more than one mature egg I believe... I can see why that would make your ovaries sore


----------



## dachsundmom

How many mature follies did you have and what were they when you triggered?


----------



## sarahincanada

canuckgirl said:


> Good morning ladies! I have a question and hope someone can help me out. I am having discomfort in my ovaries. In particular my right one. When I cough or sneeze, I can actually feel it. I am even a little uncomfortable just sitting. I am 9dpiui so definitely not an ovulation pain. Anyone have ideas? This is only my second month on clomid, could it be a cyst issue already?

ive noticed some more soreness/twinges in the ovary area since being on clomid. if it gets painful might be worth asking about.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I can't decide what to do, lol. I go back and forth everyday.

you know if you and LL go the IVF route Im going to be so tempted and will end up bringing my January IVF plan forward! its just the $$$, but Im sure I could find a credit card to put it on!!. I also keep thinking about the possibility of having frozen embryos to use at a later stage....I know not everyone gets extras but its possible. oooh its so exciting, dachsund are you seeing someone this month to ask about it?


----------



## LLbean

that is why I am not waiting any more...after 42 they won't even want to use my own eggs...so I need to get some out NOW and keep for later if needed ;-)

Ok so the AMH is at 1.09...if that means anything to anyone LOL


----------



## Indigo77

LL....you're in the normal range...:happydance:


Interpretation of AMH Blood Level

High (often PCOS).......Over 3.0 ng/ml
Normal.......................Over 1.0 ng/ml
Low Normal ?..............0.7 - 0.9 ng/ml
Low.............................0.3 - 0.6 ng/ml
Very Low......................Less than 0.3 ng/ml


----------



## LLbean

yup I am...kind of wish it was a tad bit higher than that but...lets see what happens ;-)


----------



## canuckgirl

dachsundmom said:


> How many mature follies did you have and what were they when you triggered?


They did the scan on cd8 which was early, but there was only one dominant follicle at 15mm. a few others were 9mm and under. i triggered 2 days later, with iui 36hrs after that. i asked if they would do another scan on the day of the iui to give me a better idea of how big it/they got, but they said they don't do an u/s the day of the iui. 

Thanks LLbean and sarah, hopefully it gets better soon.


----------



## crystal443

Hey Ladies :) We're in a bit of a small argument with our IVF Clinic at the moment...I just wanted to run by all of you lovely ladies because I think I'm right but maybe not. I had a kidney issue when I was teen glomerulonephritis which has died down and I haven't had issues for years, I also have chronic kidney stones and have had them blasted quite a few times. The thought form my kidney doctor is I have a higher risk of stones because of the the earlier kidney condition. So my kidney doctor says we're fine to have two embryos put back meaning if it is twins I can be managed fine and he wouldn't expect anything to go wrong...my FS at the IVF Clinic is sayinf she only wants to put 1 back at a time because I have had kidney issues, but I go to a specialist every 6 months and he's saying I'm fine and if we're spending all that money out if my a specialist in the kidney field says its ok then is he not right? I'm more then a bit p*ssed off and annoyed because I feel like I'm being ripped because she knows our chances will go down and we'll have to go back...please be honest what is your honest opinion because I can't see past me being right at the moment...DH thinks if we're paying and want 2 put back then that's what will be put back end of story. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, will your FS talk to your kidney specialist? I can only give you the advice my doc gave me when I was pushing him to do a treatment that should be done by the FS...the sign of a good doc is that he/she will not do anything outside of his/her comfort level bc no one wants to get backed into a corner he/she cannot get themselves out of...

I know it is frustrating, trust me on this one, lol, but your doc wants you to get pregnant and stay pregnant. But, the FS is not a kidney specialist, so it's not out of the realm of possibility that he/she has not worked with kidney issues too often. Docs don't know everything, that's why some specialize. It's like asking your dentist questions about your heart condition, he/she will only know how it pertains to them, not all of the ins and outs. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Hey Ladies :) We're in a bit of a small argument with our IVF Clinic at the moment...I just wanted to run by all of you lovely ladies because I think I'm right but maybe not. I had a kidney issue when I was teen glomerulonephritis which has died down and I haven't had issues for years, I also have chronic kidney stones and have had them blasted quite a few times. The thought form my kidney doctor is I have a higher risk of stones because of the the earlier kidney condition. So my kidney doctor says we're fine to have two embryos put back meaning if it is twins I can be managed fine and he wouldn't expect anything to go wrong...my FS at the IVF Clinic is sayinf she only wants to put 1 back at a time because I have had kidney issues, but I go to a specialist every 6 months and he's saying I'm fine and if we're spending all that money out if my a specialist in the kidney field says its ok then is he not right? I'm more then a bit p*ssed off and annoyed because I feel like I'm being ripped because she knows our chances will go down and we'll have to go back...please be honest what is your honest opinion because I can't see past me being right at the moment...DH thinks if we're paying and want 2 put back then that's what will be put back end of story. Thanks in advance!!!

if your kidney doctor is saying its fine then your FS should listen, perhaps you could sign something to say you are aware of risks etc if they are worried about liabilty. And if you are paying privately I do believe they should listen to you...its not like you are asking them to put 5 in and you are over 35 too! but I know a lot of clinics are really careful now and twins is not recommended even for people with good health. They should give you some kind of deal that if they insist to only put in 1 and it doesnt take that you get a discount on the 2nd cycle....but Im sure they wont do that. I wonder if the clinic is generally conservative even without the kidney issue.


----------



## crystal443

I'm going to get a letter from my kidney specialist..I think what's making me so angry is that the FS we were going to (same clinic) was going to put 2 back, we stopped seeing him because appointments got cancelled and he's just very busy..he splits his time between clinics. I agree Dmom I normally wouldn't argue with any doctor because they are the experts, I called the kidney doctors office and there's no issue with getting a letter and at the end of the day its our choice so I guess we need to look at pros and cons..thanks ladies this IVF stuff will have me crazy but I want to get it straight before I have hormones running through my system and I blow it out of porportion, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh now, hold on...I'll argue with any of them, lol.

But I think if your FS sees it in writing, he/she will feel much better.


----------



## crystal443

I won't argue unless I'm pushed too,lol..I probably need to grow a set.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you need to write down all of your questions and concerns; just mark them off as you go and write down any new ones you find.


----------



## crystal443

Yep, I was thinking the same thing:thumbup: if I keep on complaining you'll never want to go for IVF:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

If I could do it under your type of payment plan I wouldn't think twice, lol


----------



## crystal443

Yep, its not very fair:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, it's really not; but, since it is what it is, we'll just have to bite the bullet.

Did your doc put you on the pill for this cycle?


----------



## Cypress

Hello to all the regulars on this thread - would it be ok if I join in? I've just started my first month of clomid, 100mg, CD3-7. (Was meant to start last month, but I had a cyst in an ovary so couldn't take clomid.) I'm now on CD9 and have just had my first scan, which found two follicles at 13mm and one a bit smaller. They said this was good and that I was responding well (which is the first bit of good news I've had from the clinic!). The bad news is my lining is very thin, 2 point something when they'd like to see 5. Anyone know any tricks to building a better lining?! Edit to add: I've had a couple of sessions of acupuncture, trying to get another asap.
I'm going back in next Tues (CD14) to see if I'm ready to trigger ov, and hopefully the IUI the next day.

It's funny but when I went to the clinic (NHS) a week ago, I left feeling totally despondent - but today I saw a different doctor and nurse and they were so much more upbeat and positive that I left feeling ok. The previous ones were fine of course, but more reserved. I had just received a low AMH reading and the nurse today told me that in the year or so that they've been taking this reading they've had good success with IVF on women with low AMH, which is making them re-think whether a low AMH is really as bad as we are led to believe. Interesting.

Thanks for reading, and good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Welcome Cypress!


----------



## sarahincanada

Cypress said:


> Hello to all the regulars on this thread - would it be ok if I join in? I've just started my first month of clomid, 100mg, CD3-7. (Was meant to start last month, but I had a cyst in an ovary so couldn't take clomid.) I'm now on CD9 and have just had my first scan, which found two follicles at 13mm and one a bit smaller. They said this was good and that I was responding well (which is the first bit of good news I've had from the clinic!). The bad news is my lining is very thin, 2 point something when they'd like to see 5. Anyone know any tricks to building a better lining?! Edit to add: I've had a couple of sessions of acupuncture, trying to get another asap.
> I'm going back in next Tues (CD14) to see if I'm ready to trigger ov, and hopefully the IUI the next day.
> 
> It's funny but when I went to the clinic (NHS) a week ago, I left feeling totally despondent - but today I saw a different doctor and nurse and they were so much more upbeat and positive that I left feeling ok. The previous ones were fine of course, but more reserved. I had just received a low AMH reading and the nurse today told me that in the year or so that they've been taking this reading they've had good success with IVF on women with low AMH, which is making them re-think whether a low AMH is really as bad as we are led to believe. Interesting.
> 
> Thanks for reading, and good luck to everyone xxx

hi cypress glad to have you, we talked a while back i think right.....arent you the canadian living in the uk while Im from the uk living in canada?

good luck for your first IUI! hope those follicles continue to grow. I dont have my scans till CD13 and last month I had 4 mature, so not sure what I would be earlier. My lining has been good both months, they like to see over 7mm at my clinic. I thought there was a drug the clinics could give for thin lining so perhaps they will suggest that at your next apt.

how many IUI before you try IVF? theres a lot of us going through the same thing in this thread over the next 6 months so :dust: to us all!


----------



## sarahincanada

I will make up a new list of names soon, just a bit busy today. it gets confusing keeping track of what everything is doing so I like the list!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I am only on soy this cycle, so you can leave me off...I will be researching the rest of this month for IVF.


----------



## canuckgirl

For any Canadians on this thread.....

i got my progesterone test level back and it was 57.6. i posted this in another thread and it was suggested that this was a "uk" measurement. do you know how ours compares to the values the American girls post?


----------



## Cypress

sarahincanada said:


> hi cypress glad to have you, we talked a while back i think right.....arent you the canadian living in the uk while Im from the uk living in canada?
> 
> good luck for your first IUI! hope those follicles continue to grow. I dont have my scans till CD13 and last month I had 4 mature, so not sure what I would be earlier. My lining has been good both months, they like to see over 7mm at my clinic. I thought there was a drug the clinics could give for thin lining so perhaps they will suggest that at your next apt.
> 
> how many IUI before you try IVF? theres a lot of us going through the same thing in this thread over the next 6 months so :dust: to us all!

Yes that's me, Canadian in the UK!
I hope they give me something for my lining, maybe progesterone.
I was due to have 3 IUIs, but the first one was cancelled because of a cyst; after this one, I'll probably only be in line for one more though, as the clinic is keen to move me to IVF asap, and so am I. Our first appointment with the NHS IVF team is the end of Aug, they said the procedure itself would prob be around xmas. We also have an appointment at a private IVF clinic later in Aug, so we may do a private IVF in the autumn whilst waiting for the NHS one. I look forward to going through this with everyone on the thread, hope to see BFPs for us all very soon


----------



## sarahincanada

canuckgirl said:


> For any Canadians on this thread.....
> 
> i got my progesterone test level back and it was 57.6. i posted this in another thread and it was suggested that this was a "uk" measurement. do you know how ours compares to the values the American girls post?

I have no idea, sorry! I know what they tell me my follicle size its in cm...like 1.7, so I just change it to 17mm as everyone on here uses mm. If you can find out what the 57.6 is measured in we can probably convert it! they dont seem to test that at my clinic.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah- at what point does your clinic say a follie is too large to trigger?


----------



## canuckgirl

sarahincanada said:


> canuckgirl said:
> 
> 
> For any Canadians on this thread.....
> 
> i got my progesterone test level back and it was 57.6. i posted this in another thread and it was suggested that this was a "uk" measurement. do you know how ours compares to the values the American girls post?
> 
> I have no idea, sorry! I know what they tell me my follicle size its in cm...like 1.7, so I just change it to 17mm as everyone on here uses mm. If you can find out what the 57.6 is measured in we can probably convert it! they dont seem to test that at my clinic.Click to expand...

Hey Sarah! i found something someone posted online about this (not sure if it's 100% fact or not obviously). But apparently in Canada we measure it in "nmol/l" and in the US they use "ng/ml". anyway, the coversion rate is 3.18. so that would turn my 57.6 to 18.11. your clinic doesn't do this test?


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> No, it's really not; but, since it is what it is, we'll just have to bite the bullet.
> 
> Did your doc put you on the pill for this cycle?

nope no bc pill, but I won't be down regulating...I'll be on a flare cycle which is short and sweet:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nice...


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah......Brendan got evicted & Rachel needs to be medicated....


----------



## Tekchick

Hello ladies! I just got the bad news that the first IUI didn't work, so I'm starting a new cycle this month. CD1 is starting tomorrow (I think). The clomid really did a number on my normally very regular cycle. Anyone else starting over with another round this month?


----------



## dachsundmom

Tekchick said:


> Hello ladies! I just got the bad news that the first IUI didn't work, so I'm starting a new cycle this month. CD1 is starting tomorrow (I think). The clomid really did a number on my normally very regular cycle. Anyone else starting over with another round this month?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sarah is doing another IUI this cycle too.


----------



## sarahincanada

Tekchick said:


> Hello ladies! I just got the bad news that the first IUI didn't work, so I'm starting a new cycle this month. CD1 is starting tomorrow (I think). The clomid really did a number on my normally very regular cycle. Anyone else starting over with another round this month?

ME!!!! Im CD 3 today. Clomid has not affected me except my LP is 13 days since taking it not 14, which is great as AF comes quicker!! Starting clomid tonight and going back CD13. Glad to have another person to share with!


----------



## sarahincanada

just a quick update....went for my CD3 blood & ultasound this morning...she said I had a 'little something' on one of my ovaries and I said 'oh a cyst, might I not be able to do this cycle' and she said she wasnt worried but wanted to see my bloods and estrogen levels. I just got the call and everything looks ok and ok to start clomid tonight. Please wish me lots of follicles and a good lining! this is cycle #3 on clomid, not sure how long they will keep me on it before moving to injectables. My FS apt is october I think. Im sure in october I will be asking to switch to IVF asap after LL's and D's BFPS :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sarah......Brendan got evicted & Rachel needs to be medicated....

yes I saw!!! have to look for the BB thread to discuss...


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> just a quick update....went for my CD3 blood & ultasound this morning...she said I had a 'little something' on one of my ovaries and I said 'oh a cyst, might I not be able to do this cycle' and she said she wasnt worried but wanted to see my bloods and estrogen levels. I just got the call and everything looks ok and ok to start clomid tonight. Please wish me lots of follicles and a good lining! this is cycle #3 on clomid, not sure how long they will keep me on it before moving to injectables. My FS apt is october I think. Im sure in october I will be asking to switch to IVF asap after LL's and D's BFPS :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah......:dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies! going to do my trigger shot at 8pm tonight and IUI on Sunday...

4 follies = 19, 17, 17, 13


----------



## sarahincanada

LiSa2010 said:


> hi ladies! going to do my trigger shot at 8pm tonight and IUI on Sunday...
> 
> 4 follies = 19, 17, 17, 13

good luck!!! :dust:
my clinic only measures follies over 17 as mature, so they would class that as 3 follies, but I guess perhaps the 13mm could grow in 2 days?? mine never tell me any sizes under 17 :shrug:
hope this is your month?


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> just a quick update....went for my CD3 blood & ultasound this morning...she said I had a 'little something' on one of my ovaries and I said 'oh a cyst, might I not be able to do this cycle' and she said she wasnt worried but wanted to see my bloods and estrogen levels. I just got the call and everything looks ok and ok to start clomid tonight. Please wish me lots of follicles and a good lining! this is cycle #3 on clomid, not sure how long they will keep me on it before moving to injectables. My FS apt is october I think. Im sure in october I will be asking to switch to IVF asap after LL's and D's BFPS :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: Hope this is your month!!!! Grow follies grow!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

sarah: hope you grow some great looking follies!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!
so everyone who wants to be on my list can you just reply with a summary of where you are, what you are doing this cycle etc. then I will put the list together so we can keep track :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

lisa2010 (TTCing #2)
First cycle on Follistim 300iu (cd3-10), HCG shot (cd11), IUI (cd13)
AF due: August 19


----------



## girl37

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone!
> so everyone who wants to be on my list can you just reply with a summary of where you are, what you are doing this cycle etc. then I will put the list together so we can keep track :thumbup:

Hi there,
im still finding my feet on this site. I have just had my month of clomid 50mg with 3 inection of gonal f on days 5, 7, 9. I got my hcg shot on friday, think the nurse saw 1 sad follicle, had to DIY over the weekend. Today i got scanned and the nurse said my follicle has shrunk, im guessing ovulation has happened. Just need to wait and see, trying not to build my hopes up. just wondering if anyone else is at the same stage!


----------



## LiSa2010

girl37 said:


> Hi there,
> im still finding my feet on this site. I have just had my month of clomid 50mg with 3 inection of gonal f on days 5, 7, 9. I got my hcg shot on friday, think the nurse saw 1 sad follicle, had to DIY over the weekend. Today i got scanned and the nurse said my follicle has shrunk, im guessing ovulation has happened. Just need to wait and see, trying not to build my hopes up. just wondering if anyone else is at the same stage!

:hi: there!
I had my trigger shot on Friday as well and had my IUI yesterday morning... FXed for you.. :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone!
> so everyone who wants to be on my list can you just reply with a summary of where you are, what you are doing this cycle etc. then I will put the list together so we can keep track :thumbup:


AF came last Tuesday so after 2 cycles of unsuccessful clomid, I am not taking clomid this month and doing my first IUI. I go for my first follicle ultrasound this Friday and depending on how things look - I assume the IUI will be within a few days afterwards. Not sure if we will use a trigger shot or just do pee stick testing for the "O" indicator. :shrug:

I'm trying to maximize any tests this month as I'm changing jobs and will lose some really awesome insurance that pays for any and all fertility issues. Will probably regret the decision to change when IVF time comes along! :dohh:

Hope it happens this month so I don't regret moving!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!
> so everyone who wants to be on my list can you just reply with a summary of where you are, what you are doing this cycle etc. then I will put the list together so we can keep track :thumbup:
> 
> 
> AF came last Tuesday so after 2 cycles of unsuccessful clomid, I am not taking clomid this month and doing my first IUI. I go for my first follicle ultrasound this Friday and depending on how things look - I assume the IUI will be within a few days afterwards. Not sure if we will use a trigger shot or just do pee stick testing for the "O" indicator. :shrug:
> 
> I'm trying to maximize any tests this month as I'm changing jobs and will lose some really awesome insurance that pays for any and all fertility issues. Will probably regret the decision to change when IVF time comes along! :dohh:
> 
> Hope it happens this month so I don't regret moving!!Click to expand...

i will probably be having my IUI on wednesday so we wont be far apart! how come they didnt keep you on clomid for the IUI? usually they want to maximize your chances or are they trying unmedicated at first then medicated? I have 2 more pills to go then ultrasound next monday, FX for us!!


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - the FS didn't think I needed it since I didn't have any issues ovulating. It made me a bit cranky and really dried me out so I'm happy not to take it but hope that it doesn't affect my ovulation quality. 

Guess I'll find out!

May ask for it next month regardless just for my own piece of mind. 

Crossing my fingers for both of us!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Sarah - the FS didn't think I needed it since I didn't have any issues ovulating. It made me a bit cranky and really dried me out so I'm happy not to take it but hope that it doesn't affect my ovulation quality.
> 
> Guess I'll find out!
> 
> May ask for it next month regardless just for my own piece of mind.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for both of us!!

personally I dont think it makes any difference to the quality (even though people on here says it does) but it can product multiple follicles which is what they like when doing IUI as it gives you more chances. Ive popped out 7 eggs the last 2 months, surely the golden egg is coming soon :haha:
I think I might be a touch try on clomid so been using preseed. im excited for your first IUI!


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with Sarah...I ovulate fine on my own. I was out on Clomid and Tamoxifen to give me more potential mature eggs.


----------



## Cypress

Hello lovely women of this thread, good luck to everyone!

I've just got back from my CD14 scan (this is my first clomid cycle). 
The good news is that I have follicles, and they seem to be developing well: 28mm, 24mm, 22mm and one smaller, I think 13mm. (But then we don't know whether any of them actually contain eggs! argh)
The bad news is that my lining is v thin, 3.8mm when they want to see at least 6mm. So it's almost certain that IUI will be abandoned. The lining's too thin to do the ov trigger. They said there was nothing they could give me to improve the lining. If I ovulate naturally in the next couple of days (I'm tracking with Clearblue) they'll check the lining again, and if it's better (and if my estrogen blood levels come back ok) they'll do IUI; but otherwise we're on our own.

They believe it is the clomid making the lining so thin - how ironic is that! So they're not going to put me on it again. I don't know what will happen next month, but they want me to start IVF asap. It can't come soon enough for me, have initial appointment 31 Aug.

Cypress (TTCing #1)
First cycle on clomid 100mg (cd3-7); 3 main follicles at CD14: 28mm, 24mm, 22mm; v thin lining 3.8mm. IUI likely to be abandoned because of thin lining.
AF due: around 23 August


----------



## hockey24

Cypress said:


> Hello lovely women of this thread, good luck to everyone!
> 
> I've just got back from my CD14 scan (this is my first clomid cycle).
> The good news is that I have follicles, and they seem to be developing well: 28mm, 24mm, 22mm and one smaller, I think 13mm. (But then we don't know whether any of them actually contain eggs! argh)
> The bad news is that my lining is v thin, 3.8mm when they want to see at least 6mm. So it's almost certain that IUI will be abandoned. The lining's too thin to do the ov trigger. They said there was nothing they could give me to improve the lining. If I ovulate naturally in the next couple of days (I'm tracking with Clearblue) they'll check the lining again, and if it's better (and if my estrogen blood levels come back ok) they'll do IUI; but otherwise we're on our own.
> 
> They believe it is the clomid making the lining so thin - how ironic is that! So they're not going to put me on it again. I don't know what will happen next month, but they want me to start IVF asap. It can't come soon enough for me, have initial appointment 31 Aug.
> 
> Cypress (TTCing #1)
> First cycle on clomid 100mg (cd3-7); 3 main follicles at CD14: 28mm, 24mm, 22mm; v thin lining 3.8mm. IUI likely to be abandoned because of thin lining.
> AF due: around 23 August

So if you have thin lining, you can still do IVF? I haven't gotten that far in my research to know how it works. 

Good luck!! I hope your lining comes back thicker so you can give this month a try! :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Cypress said:


> Hello lovely women of this thread, good luck to everyone!
> 
> I've just got back from my CD14 scan (this is my first clomid cycle).
> The good news is that I have follicles, and they seem to be developing well: 28mm, 24mm, 22mm and one smaller, I think 13mm. (But then we don't know whether any of them actually contain eggs! argh)
> The bad news is that my lining is v thin, 3.8mm when they want to see at least 6mm. So it's almost certain that IUI will be abandoned. The lining's too thin to do the ov trigger. They said there was nothing they could give me to improve the lining. If I ovulate naturally in the next couple of days (I'm tracking with Clearblue) they'll check the lining again, and if it's better (and if my estrogen blood levels come back ok) they'll do IUI; but otherwise we're on our own.
> 
> They believe it is the clomid making the lining so thin - how ironic is that! So they're not going to put me on it again. I don't know what will happen next month, but they want me to start IVF asap. It can't come soon enough for me, have initial appointment 31 Aug.
> 
> Cypress (TTCing #1)
> First cycle on clomid 100mg (cd3-7); 3 main follicles at CD14: 28mm, 24mm, 22mm; v thin lining 3.8mm. IUI likely to be abandoned because of thin lining.
> AF due: around 23 August

oh no :-( well at least you may move forward with IVF asap. I thought there was something they can give for a thin lining but perhaps its too late. Seeing as this is your first clomid cycle I wonder if your lining is always thin and thats why youve not gotten pregnant?

I hope mine is ok on monday, first month of clomid I was 10mm and second month I was 8.5mm so its getting thinner, will see on monday.

hockey24 the lining is the uterine lining that the embryo implants into....if its too thin they say implantation will probably fail.


----------



## readyformore

Cypress said:


> The lining's too thin to do the ov trigger. They said there was nothing they could give me to improve the lining.

Try estrace. It's a little blue pill that you take vaginally. Clomid thinned my lining as well, but estrace counteracted that. Maybe it's just too late in your cycle to start it?


----------



## Cypress

readyformore - Arghh - why didn't my clinic give me estrace? I've never heard of it before, thanks for mentioning it. At my scan on CD9 when they found the lining to be thin I asked them if there was anything they could give me to help the lining, and I asked again today CD14, and they always said no. I'm going to ring them tomorrow to ask about this.

Hockey24 - that's a good point, I would think that a too-thin lining would not be great for IVFing. Will need to ask about that. 

Sarahincanada - it could well be that my lining is normally thin, I have wondered about that in the past as my periods are light and short. But the doctor seemed to think it has to do with the clomid, maybe that's must making it worse. I did fall pregnant earlier this year, but unfortunately miscarried, so I hope that means that implantation is possible for me. Good luck on Monday when yours is checked again.


----------



## sarahincanada

Cypress said:


> readyformore - Arghh - why didn't my clinic give me estrace? I've never heard of it before, thanks for mentioning it. At my scan on CD9 when they found the lining to be thin I asked them if there was anything they could give me to help the lining, and I asked again today CD14, and they always said no. I'm going to ring them tomorrow to ask about this.
> 
> Hockey24 - that's a good point, I would think that a too-thin lining would not be great for IVFing. Will need to ask about that.
> 
> Sarahincanada - it could well be that my lining is normally thin, I have wondered about that in the past as my periods are light and short. But the doctor seemed to think it has to do with the clomid, maybe that's must making it worse. I did fall pregnant earlier this year, but unfortunately miscarried, so I hope that means that implantation is possible for me. Good luck on Monday when yours is checked again.

hmmmm why would they say theres nothing for a thin lining when theres quite a few things available? also to immediately assume the clomid has thinned your lining...your MC could have been from the thin lining, too bad it wasnt checked before going on clomid. I hope you can talk to them about the medication ready mentioned :hugs:


----------



## Cypress

sarahincanada said:


> hmmmm why would they say theres nothing for a thin lining when theres quite a few things available? also to immediately assume the clomid has thinned your lining...your MC could have been from the thin lining, too bad it wasnt checked before going on clomid. I hope you can talk to them about the medication ready mentioned :hugs:

Thanks :hugs: I remember that they said they couldn't give anything to assist the lining because it would counteract the effects of the clomid (on increased follicle development). I think I see their point, as clomid works by suppressing the body's recognition of estrogen in order to make it produce more FSH which grows more follicles, so if I took extra estrogen (such as Estrace), it might reduce FSH and therefore wouldn't grow more follicles. I don't know if there are non-estrogen solutions to the thin lining.

I have no reason to think the mc was caused by the lining, it was quite a few weeks along so well implanted in the lining by then. I'm pretty sure it was a chromosomal issue.

Edit the next morning (Weds): Just heard back from the clinic - my blood test showed v high estrogen: 4000; they said there's normally 1000 per egg, so this may indicate the presence of 4 eggs. So they said that giving me more estrogen would be unlikely to help the lining, as it's so high already - but it is a mystery to them why the lining is so thin with so much estrogen present; they're going to discuss my case at a team meeting later today. Upshot is that they've told me that with potentially 4 eggs and hence the risk of multiples, they must abandon the IUI, and have advised us not to try naturally, ie use condoms. How bizarre.


----------



## LLbean

Well it went well...according to my doctor my egg reserves are that of a 38 year old (so that is at least 3 years less LOL) and Hubby is finding out how to pay for it...there is a "plan" where you pay a bit more than the usual price and it covers you for 2 full cycles so we are thinking that is the best bet since no one can predict how many eggs we get. She said with me she would use one good egg or two tops...I'm voting for the 2 embryos just to be safe.

They will do the genetic testing on the embryos too to be safe...yes you may still develop something later on but it is highly unlikely she said, and that an NT scan should determine that.

Hubby had some blood drawn today too (lucky *******...only 3 vials for him...against my 17 total!) but that is all he needs other than the collection on the day of egg retrieval.

She told me I do have borderline something or another that causes potential clots whcih can get in the way of the embryo attaching to the wall SO she is giving me something for that (don't recall the name)...I told her about my dreadful experience with the baby aspirin so she is aware of it...she says that was because I did it at the end of my cycle ...or something like that. So she will be keeping an eye on me for sure.

The only med I remember her saying for me was Lupron to suppress ovulation, then I get the HCG trigger shot before retrieval...Progesterone will be injected daily after retrieval as well...so oil? Wish it was not injected but apparently that is the best way...so gotta do it.

Next week ...depending on fabulous Jury Duty again (I had to go March 14th and got called AGAIN!...ugh...) I shall go to do the Sounding (trial Embryo Transfer...just to see where they will put them) and to be taught on the way of the shots and what not. If my AF is on time then August 20th I should start the round of stuff...only 10 days away!

OH, once they put the embryos in in 10 days they can tell if I am pregnant or not...pretty neat right? They will monitor me as my OB/Gyn for the first 8 to 10 weeks, after that I get to go to the regular ob/gym.


----------



## sarahincanada

very exciting LL! and thats good that your eggs are 3 years younger :thumbup: Im sure the injections will be fine, I was nervous giving myself the ovidrel but you honestly dont even feel the needle....Im sure the medications will be similar ...extremely thin needles. I havent heard anyone in the assisted conception folder talk about how awful the injections are. 

I think I have read about a plan where you pay more and get covered for more than 1 cycle, I cant remember if I read it at my clinic or somewhere else. I would also do that, if you get lucky first time then great you will be happy and who cares about the extra, and if not you are not paying for another cycle in full.

how did they test for the clot thing? see thats what I like about going for treatments, you get tests that show things you might not know you have. the clot thing could have been the problem for you all along.

interesting about the genetic testing too....I will have to remember all this for when I see my FS in october.

As for me, Im just waiting for mondays ultrasound :dohh::coffee:


----------



## sarahincanada

Cypress said:


> [
> 
> Edit the next morning (Weds): Just heard back from the clinic - my blood test showed v high estrogen: 4000; they said there's normally 1000 per egg, so this may indicate the presence of 4 eggs. So they said that giving me more estrogen would be unlikely to help the lining, as it's so high already - but it is a mystery to them why the lining is so thin with so much estrogen present; they're going to discuss my case at a team meeting later today. Upshot is that they've told me that with potentially 4 eggs and hence the risk of multiples, they must abandon the IUI, and have advised us not to try naturally, ie use condoms. How bizarre.

I just noticed this edit....are you serious they would abandon IUI with 4 eggs? that is so surprising, they must be a conservative clinic as when you are over 35 the chance of all eggs being good, getting fertilized and implanting is so low. And to also say not to do intercourse? wow thats very conservative.

Also the 1000 per egg....I read its nearer 500 per egg, thats why my 2000 was good for 4 follicles! going by their reading my 2000 would support only 2 follicles. Its so confusing! 

let us know what ends up happening....could they not convert this cycle to IVF as I think you were going for IVF in the future right?


----------



## LLbean

All my tests were blood work, I will get you the name of the clot one in the morning. There are some injections hubby will have to give me cause it is intra muscular in the hip? May be the progesterone ones...


----------



## LLbean

Ok the blood work was called Thrombophelia workup

I will be on Follistim or Gonal F (depending on what my insurance covers) Prenisone, Folguard and heparin

Other than that Progesterone and the HCG trigger shot


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> Ok the blood work was called Thrombophelia workup
> 
> I will be on Follistim or Gonal F (depending on what my insurance covers) Prenisone, Folguard and heparin
> 
> Other than that Progesterone and the HCG trigger shot

That's great..so you'll be on a Flare cycle:thumbup: quick and easy..I am set to start around the 25th of August as long as B12 and blood comes back fine if not it'll be September:happydance: long enough to increase my B12. I'm taking Synarel nasal spray to supress ovulation, Puregon to stim..can't remember what the trigger is Ovidrel maybe??? and Crinone I think for progesterone. It's very exciting though:happydance:


----------



## hockey24

So getting prepped for my 1st IUI that is now scheduled for Monday morning. I'm so excited!!

Went this morning and my lining measured 8.3 - which I'm told is normal and I had 2 follies that both measured 14mm. So I'm going back on Sunday to re-measure and get the HCG shot and then Monday its a free limo ride for my husbands sperm!:spermy:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> So getting prepped for my 1st IUI that is now scheduled for Monday morning. I'm so excited!!
> 
> Went this morning and my lining measured 8.3 - which I'm told is normal and I had 2 follies that both measured 14mm. So I'm going back on Sunday to re-measure and get the HCG shot and then Monday its a free limo ride for my husbands sperm!:spermy:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee:

how exciting!
my clinic wants follices to be 17mm or over, Im assuming your will grow larger by monday so will be interesting to see the size. Lining is great! woo-hoo cant wait to hear how it goes, Im hoping to have mine on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Sarah! The nurse said they at least need 16mm and they should grow approximately 2mm per day - so by Monday, I should be good to go. Would have like to seen more follies but hey 2 is nothing to complain about!

Good luck to you to!!


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?


----------



## bbyno1

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck ladies!


----------



## babyforus

Isabel209 said:


> hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?

Hi Isabel,

Congratulations!!! A line is a line so to speak. Unless you took hcg shots or something to interfere with the test I'd say your expecting!!! :happydance::happydance:You must have a high concentration of hcg to get the clearblue to give you a positive pregnancy 1-2 week wording. Those usually take more than the others. Congratulations.


----------



## LLbean

Isabel209 said:


> hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?

Sounds like you are pregnant indeed!

I would go see your doctor for confirmation...CONGRATS!!!

FYI, AF symptoms are quite similar to early pregnancy symptoms so don't let that fool you


----------



## Isabel209

thanks a lot ladies....i went to my doctor and took a blood test but results will be out next week. i will keep you guys posted xxx


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Isabel!! Sounds like good news to me!!


----------



## crystal443

Well I'm excited..my bloodwork all came back fine so we've made our first payment for IVF on Fri!!!! We could have started this cycle coming up wich would have been Aug 23-25..but because DH works in education its hard for him to take time off for all the appointments in the first few weeks so my Sept. cycle runs into Term break which is 2 weeks off and it will hit at the perfect time for us so we'll wait until then :) We planned on September initially anyway so I'm good with that!!


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck ladies.....

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hockey24

Had my 2nd ultrasound today before IUI and they saw a small fibroid in one of my ovaries. Not sure what that means as I don't know much about fibroids but I guess I now have something new to obsess over! 

Hopefully it doesn't cause any issues with implantation!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! Im 8dpo/dpiui/10dpt

doc prescribed Estradiol and Prometrium... started taking them on Friday... I go in Wednesday for repeat hormone levels and possible HCG test... pray for me.. I will update as soon as I get results... :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Had my 1st IUI this morning. Hubby's sperm came in at 2 mil after the wash with 65% motility. 

Such a quick and easy procedure! Hope it does this trick on the 1st go round!!


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck hockey24!!! hope you are one of the lucky first-time-IUI-BFPers!!!
I had my ultrasound yesterday and not responded as well this cycle and I still have a cyst (that might be why the lower response), I just have 1 follicle at 20mm, then 1 follicle at 13mm they hope will grow. So I have to test my LH today and wednesday and go back on Thursday if no surge. I hope the 2nd one grows! I was a bit rushed at the apt so I didnt ask about the cyst...hope it wont cause problems and goes away. The other problem is that my hubby cannot make it to the clinic on friday so if that ends up being the IUI day then we will have to skip this month. Im ok with that though...if I have to skip a month Id prefer it this month, as I dont really want a May birthdate as its SIL wedding.

sorry I wont be on much these next 2 weeks as my family is here from england :thumbup: good luck everyone! I miss you all


----------



## hockey24

It only takes 1 follie so I wouldn't give up hope! But I hope the timing works out this week for you. I never realized how much TTC would consume every day life but all worth it in the end.

Good luck Sarah - get your surge!! :thumbup:

:dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

urggh Im so over this cycle!! so as mentioned I had my ultrasound on CD13 and had 1 mature follicle and 1 smaller one, so they said they wanted to wait see if that caught up and to do LH sticks tues & weds and then come back on thursday if no surge. So I did the sticks yesterday and this morning and nothing so I called that in to the clinic answer machine, but I just did a stick and got my smiley face :dohh: so what happens now...will I ovulate tonight and tomorrows ultrasound will be too late?? or will tomorrows ultrasound show I havent yet, but that means it will happen tomorrow so do we do an IUI tomorrow??!! I dont know if they can schedule them that quickly.

trouble is...to add to the confusion I had forgotten to ask about BDing and abstaining so had left a message on Tuesday....we had BD'd on Saturday thinking IUI would be wednesday, so now we had to wait I was like hmmm what did we do. they phoned back last night and said they want 2-4 days of abstaining, so I was like shoot I need to get hubby to release as saturday to thursday will be too old. So we BD'd this morning before I got the smiley face as I was assuming nothing was happening and I would get my trigger shot tomorrow and IUI 2 days later so perfect timing for abstaining. but now I have the smiley face what if they want to do IUI tomorrow and now we havent abstained :dohh: grrrrr its so annoying!! 

sorry, Im sure none of you understand what Im trying to explain :rofl: oh well, if it shows I ovulated tonight at least we got in one BD, and this month I dont care about as much as I normally would as its the may birthdate I dont really want, but its still annoying.

thanks for listening :flower:


----------



## Cypress

Sarah i totally understand your frustrations :hugs: (my cycle this month has also been a weird one) - but the good things are that you have at least one follicle, you got a smiley-face, and you've got at least one good BD under your belt in the fertile window - these are all *great things*!! Good luck over the next few days, if they do the IUI, then onto the dreaded 2ww - lots of baby dust x


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> urggh Im so over this cycle!! so as mentioned I had my ultrasound on CD13 and had 1 mature follicle and 1 smaller one, so they said they wanted to wait see if that caught up and to do LH sticks tues & weds and then come back on thursday if no surge. So I did the sticks yesterday and this morning and nothing so I called that in to the clinic answer machine, but I just did a stick and got my smiley face :dohh: so what happens now...will I ovulate tonight and tomorrows ultrasound will be too late?? or will tomorrows ultrasound show I havent yet, but that means it will happen tomorrow so do we do an IUI tomorrow??!! I dont know if they can schedule them that quickly.
> 
> trouble is...to add to the confusion I had forgotten to ask about BDing and abstaining so had left a message on Tuesday....we had BD'd on Saturday thinking IUI would be wednesday, so now we had to wait I was like hmmm what did we do. they phoned back last night and said they want 2-4 days of abstaining, so I was like shoot I need to get hubby to release as saturday to thursday will be too old. So we BD'd this morning before I got the smiley face as I was assuming nothing was happening and I would get my trigger shot tomorrow and IUI 2 days later so perfect timing for abstaining. but now I have the smiley face what if they want to do IUI tomorrow and now we havent abstained :dohh: grrrrr its so annoying!!
> 
> sorry, Im sure none of you understand what Im trying to explain :rofl: oh well, if it shows I ovulated tonight at least we got in one BD, and this month I dont care about as much as I normally would as its the may birthdate I dont really want, but its still annoying.
> 
> thanks for listening :flower:

Its the cycles that seem crazy and everything goes wrong that are usually the most successful:thumbup: I hope this is your month:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

just a quick update:

my bloods/ultrasound apt was this morning: so as soon as I got in the room I said to her that Id done a LH test and got a surge later yesterday and it was positive (even though negative in the morning), and she immediately said 'you shouldnt test at night, only morning'. so I was like ok, but the trouble is that I will probably ovulate today and can we do the IUI today. she said no, we cant do the IUI today as they have to see the bloods first which wont be back till the afternoon, and that IUI will probably be tomorrow. So I said I cant do tomorrow, thats the only day that hubby cannot come during the whole month. So she was like 'ok do you want to switch to an intercourse cycle' and I was like why cant we just do the IUI today if I know my surge has started. So she was like we have a protocol here that we follow blah blah blah and I shouldnt be testing at night they get so many people paging them panicing blah blah blah making me feel crazy. I felt a bit teary and was about to say ok then it will have to be an intercourse cycle when my clever hubby said 'look I cant come tomorrow but can I give my sample today' and she was like hmmm that might work, let me see. So long story short hubby gave a sample today which will be frozen and my IUI is tomorrow at 11am (they just phoned to confirm my surge was in my bloods).

so my worry is that I will ovulate tonight (usually my surge to ovulation is short) and that the IUI tomorrow will be redundant, but Im going to try it anyway. the other not so great thing is I only have the 1 follicle and seeing as we BD'd yesterday I wont have as many sperm as last time. But it should still be a few million. and the good thing is now that he has given his sperm we can BD tonight to give an extra helping.

anyway Im really not enthused about this cycle and fully expect it not to work...of course it could be 'my' cycle but Im not expecting anything as nothing has gone my way!!! Im sure Im going to ovulate today, I just hope the egg sticks around till tomorrow at 11am!


----------



## Cypress

sarahincanada said:


> ....
> so my worry is that I will ovulate tonight (usually my surge to ovulation is short) and that the IUI tomorrow will be redundant, but Im going to try it anyway. ...
> Im sure Im going to ovulate today, I just hope the egg sticks around till tomorrow at 11am!

Wow a dramatic day! It sounds to me like the timing might be very good, all sources seem to say the egg lives for 12-24 hours after ov. So if you ov tonight, you should still be in the lower 12-hr window, and well within the 24-hr window. Another thing I've read (have others?) is that the spun/washed sperm they use in IUI only live 12 hours in the woman's body, not the normal 3-5 days of normal sperm, so you wouldn't want to IUI too early. Makes the timing seem very hit and miss. Good luck tomorrow at 11am!!

And hockey24 good luck after your IUI!


----------



## LLbean

Sarah...hang in there...it will work!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Calm your shit down Sarah! :hug: 
You r losing perspective. :hugs:

What will be, will be.....if not this cycle, then the next....


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Calm your shit down Sarah! :hug:
> You r losing perspective. :hugs:
> 
> What will be, will be.....if not this cycle, then the next....

haha its ok, Im not going crazy, tried to add some !!! to my rant to show Im not angry!

after tomorrow I can forget about this silly cycle and by the time my family leaves my next one will start, so its all good.

where is everyone else in their cycles? I feel so out of it not being able to come on here much and read all the posts.


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Calm your shit down Sarah! :hug:
> You r losing perspective. :hugs:
> 
> What will be, will be.....if not this cycle, then the next....
> 
> haha its ok, Im not going crazy, tried to add some !!! to my rant to show Im not angry!
> 
> after tomorrow I can forget about this silly cycle and by the time my family leaves my next one will start, so its all good.
> 
> where is everyone else in their cycles? I feel so out of it not being able to come on here much and read all the posts.Click to expand...

:thumbup:.....:haha:

I am ovulating....


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry for the frustration that you have ging right now, but you've got a good game plan going! Like you say, you WILL be a mum, you just don't know when. :flower:


----------



## LLbean

well I got all my meds ready to go...just waiting for the witch to show her ugly face to start the protocol...IVF bound!

Lupron injections every day for 11 days
Gonal F Injections twice a day for 10 days
Antibiotics for hubby and me for the first 7 days of my cycle
Prednisone daily
Heparin after Embryo transfer
HCG trigger before retrieval
after conception I believe...Progesterone daily until 7 weeks pregnant LOL


----------



## Indigo77

R u excited or nervous or both, Winnie?


----------



## LLbean

Both lol... Worried about my husband having to inject me part lol


----------



## Indigo77

Well, did he go to the appt to learn how to do it?


----------



## LLbean

Not yet... But he is so abrupt and clumsy that I'm scared lol


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Not yet... But he is so abrupt and clumsy that I'm scared lol

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> well I got all my meds ready to go...just waiting for the witch to show her ugly face to start the protocol...IVF bound!
> 
> Lupron injections every day for 11 days
> Gonal F Injections twice a day for 10 days
> Antibiotics for hubby and me for the first 7 days of my cycle
> Prednisone daily
> Heparin after Embryo transfer
> HCG trigger before retrieval
> after conception I believe...Progesterone daily until 7 weeks pregnant LOL

yay I cant wait!!!
did they say anything about how the drugs will effect you, it seems so many! Ive not read of people in the assisted folder complaining of feeling awful or anything. Someone told me the extra drugs werent any worse side effect wise than what Im on for IUI. I just cant wait as I am right behind you so will love to follow your journey :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well not looking forward to the Steroids (prednisone) as I hear those make you bloat up and gain some weight, hungry and hard to sleep LOL...but other than that HAHAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well not looking forward to the Steroids (prednisone) as I hear those make you bloat up and gain some weight, hungry and hard to sleep LOL...but other than that HAHAHAHA

LL, that doesn't happen to everyone.:thumbup:

Not that I needed it, but I only retained water in my face, lol. I looked like a chipmunk, but I had a lot of energy.:wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> well not looking forward to the Steroids (prednisone) as I hear those make you bloat up and gain some weight, hungry and hard to sleep LOL...but other than that HAHAHAHA

oh great, Im already 30 lbs over weight and do not need any extra bloat!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

The dosage is so small for IVF that I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## Indigo77

LL.....Will u be journaling your IVF experience?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LL.....Will u be journaling your IVF experience?

guess I should...was thinking about it...once I start.

I have a blog started for the baby(ies) as well that is private but if you want send me your email and I will add you to the allowed list :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok!


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, please add me to your list and email me the details!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone!

LL and Sarah, sending you lots of baby :dust: :hugs:

Im 12dpiui and will be POAS tomorrow morning...... so excited and nervous... this is my first medicated cycle..

good luck to you all... come on :bfp:s and sticky :baby:ies!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Good luck Lisa!!!

Dmom...done


----------



## Cypress

Sarah good luck with your IUI today. LL wishing you all the best with IVF - I am right behind you, have my first consultation next Weds! Lisa good luck with POAS!!

Just a little update from me: Today is CD24, and this cycle seems to be a total bust, so I'm already thinking about the next one. It was my first time on clomid, and also my last, and I don't think I'll ever do an IUI now (clomid thinned my lining too much, and produced more follicles than the clinic was happy with, so they abandoned IUI). No positive OPK, using both Clearblue Dig and Clearblue Monitor (though I missed testing on CD19, so that could well have been my surge day) until a random positive OPK (smiley-face on Dig, but nothing on Monitor) on CD22, which I think was an error. Roll on next cycle! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## wana b a mom

LLbean said:


> well I got all my meds ready to go...just waiting for the witch to show her ugly face to start the protocol...IVF bound!
> 
> Lupron injections every day for 11 days
> Gonal F Injections twice a day for 10 days
> Antibiotics for hubby and me for the first 7 days of my cycle
> Prednisone daily
> Heparin after Embryo transfer
> HCG trigger before retrieval
> after conception I believe...Progesterone daily until 7 weeks pregnant LOL

Hey! one question, do you know what the Prednisone is for?


----------



## LLbean

wana b a mom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well I got all my meds ready to go...just waiting for the witch to show her ugly face to start the protocol...IVF bound!
> 
> Lupron injections every day for 11 days
> Gonal F Injections twice a day for 10 days
> Antibiotics for hubby and me for the first 7 days of my cycle
> Prednisone daily
> Heparin after Embryo transfer
> HCG trigger before retrieval
> after conception I believe...Progesterone daily until 7 weeks pregnant LOL
> 
> Hey! one question, do you know what the Prednisone is for?Click to expand...

Yes I do...it's a steroid...it lowers your immune system so your body will accept the embryo better. Our bodies naturally fight foreign bodies on a daily basis...if you would look at it this way... the egg or embryo is like a virus...it attaches and feeds off of you, so naturally at the beginning your body sees it that way...I believe that is why we only have about 20% chance of achieving pregnancy no matter what, cause our bodies are doing their job :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the prednisone is used much like sperm washing for IUI.


----------



## samj

Cypress said:


> readyformore - Arghh - why didn't my clinic give me estrace? I've never heard of it before, thanks for mentioning it. At my scan on CD9 when they found the lining to be thin I asked them if there was anything they could give me to help the lining, and I asked again today CD14, and they always said no. I'm going to ring them tomorrow to ask about this.
> 
> Hockey24 - that's a good point, I would think that a too-thin lining would not be great for IVFing. Will need to ask about that.
> 
> Sarahincanada - it could well be that my lining is normally thin, I have wondered about that in the past as my periods are light and short. But the doctor seemed to think it has to do with the clomid, maybe that's must making it worse. I did fall pregnant earlier this year, but unfortunately miscarried, so I hope that means that implantation is possible for me. Good luck on Monday when yours is checked again.

My first cycle on femara, I had 1 mature folicle but a thin lining, 4.8. My FS put me on Duphaston but I know they do not prescribe that in the UK anymore. It worked for me, as I was very lucky and got my BFP first time round. I am still taking the duphaston and had to double dose for a while after some bleeding afew weeks ago. I have mt 12 week scan on Monday, so all still good for me. Still feling completely rotten and constantly sick, but I know its all worth it. Fingers crossed for you all, I know how hard it can be. :flower:


----------



## Cypress

samj said:


> My first cycle on femara, I had 1 mature folicle but a thin lining, 4.8. My FS put me on Duphaston but I know they do not prescribe that in the UK anymore. It worked for me, as I was very lucky and got my BFP first time round. I am still taking the duphaston and had to double dose for a while after some bleeding afew weeks ago. I have mt 12 week scan on Monday, so all still good for me. Still feling completely rotten and constantly sick, but I know its all worth it. Fingers crossed for you all, I know how hard it can be. :flower:

samj - congratulations on your bfp and good luck at your 12-wk scan next week! :thumbup: Thanks for the info on Duphaston, I googled it and indeed it's discontinued in the UK ( https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000874.html ) - too bad, as it sounds good! I'm using some progesterone cream, hopefully it might do something similar to the Duphaston, although it'll be a lot weaker.


----------



## Indigo77

Where r u Sarah? Waiting for an update.....


----------



## wana b a mom

dachsundmom said:


> I think the prednisone is used much like sperm washing for IUI.

I don't know anything about IUI...:shrug: what is the "sperm washing"?:wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

aww thanks indigo :kiss::friends:

so did my IUI today..... we had just over 5 million sperm with 50% motility....not bad as hubby had released the day before (due to timing confusion), also they say the freezing/defrost can lower the count. 

last month was 29 mil and 85% motility I think it was, so a lot lower this time and only 1 follicle too. Im so over this cycle and now can enjoy the week with my family and soon enough a new one will start, or not :thumbup:

lisa good luck tomorrow? cypress sorry that you are not hopeful :hugs:

I have a good feeling about this thread over the next few months :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Watch....u get knocked up in spite of Murphy's law...oooooh, the irony!


----------



## dachsundmom

wana b a mom said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think the prednisone is used much like sperm washing for IUI.
> 
> I don't know anything about IUI...:shrug: what is the "sperm washing"?:wacko:Click to expand...

Your body will kill most foreign objects, so the sperm are washed, sort of like disinfecting, prior to IUI.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Watch....u get knocked up in spite of Murphy's law...oooooh, the irony!

a few people have said the same thing....this is the month I dont really want, so it will probably happen! but honestly I cant imagine it, then again I dont imagine it any month :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

How long did u abstain when he had 29 m post wash?
Did u take 100 mg clomid again?


----------



## LiSa2010

good luck sarah!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> How long did u abstain when he had 29 m post wash?
> Did u take 100 mg clomid again?

last time we BD'd on the Saturday night and he gave his sample the wednesday morning....so 3 and a half days. they ask for 2-4. the first 2 months were great as on CD13 I had lots of mature follicles and they made me have the trigger so the timing was more set. this month as I only had 1 follicle and a smaller one they wanted to wait to see if it caught up, so in those few days of waiting I got a natural surge and so its a little more complicated as you dont know when to BD or wait. I hope next month I go back to my 3-4 follicles and the cyst isnt a problem.

and yes I am on 100mg of clomid until further notice! 

how are you doing, any hope for this cycle? what Cd are you....you are usually around the same as me


----------



## Indigo77

I'm on CD17.... not much hope this cycle...can't go by my temps bcuz my sleep patterns have been all over the place...DH was fast asleep shortly after dinner last night, so we'll do it this morning. I told him about your hubby's #s, and he wants to just DTD every 3rd day next cycle....


----------



## LLbean

wana b a mom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well I got all my meds ready to go...just waiting for the witch to show her ugly face to start the protocol...IVF bound!
> 
> Lupron injections every day for 11 days
> Gonal F Injections twice a day for 10 days
> Antibiotics for hubby and me for the first 7 days of my cycle
> Prednisone daily
> Heparin after Embryo transfer
> HCG trigger before retrieval
> after conception I believe...Progesterone daily until 7 weeks pregnant LOL
> 
> Hey! one question, do you know what the Prednisone is for?Click to expand...

To better address my answer on the lowering of the immune system ...watch this...particularly at around minute 3
Miracle of Life special by NOVA


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> I'm on CD17.... not much hope this cycle...can't go by my temps bcuz my sleep patterns have been all over the place...DH was fast asleep shortly after dinner last night, so we'll do it this morning. I told him about your hubby's #s, and he wants to just DTD every 3rd day next cycle....

I havent been temping at all and its been nice, will probably start back next month though as it 

every 3rd day could work :thumbup: 

this month is officially my 12 month of TTCing, (although 6 months before that we were trying as well but I wasnt tracking my ovulation and periods etc). As each month goes by I seem to lose interest or just feel like I cant imagine it happening...do you feel the same? how many months have you been trying now?


----------



## Indigo77

This is my 6th cycle...I am definitely losing interest....
I can imagine it happening because I was a foster mom for a few years....
That being said, there IS something to be said for NOT having kids, so I do tend to think about that often....

I agree with your husband on this one, though...
The first 6 months were polyp and NTNP months...so it has only really been 6 months...even if it feels longer...

It takes women our age about 10-12 months to get pregnant, so I remind myself of that when I start getting impatient.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> This is my 6th cycle...I am definitely losing interest....
> I can imagine it happening because I was a foster mom for a few years....
> That being said, there IS something to be said for NOT having kids, so I do tend to think about that often....
> 
> I agree with your husband on this one, though...
> The first 6 months were polyp and NTNP months...so it has only really been 6 months...even if it feels longer...
> 
> It takes women our age about 10-12 months to get pregnant, so I remind myself of that when I start getting impatient.

yes its good to remember that....someone I know in her early 20's has been married a year and not pregnant yet but been trying since the wedding. realizing its been 6 months makes me feel better, thanks!!

sorry I didnt finish my sentance on my last post, I was going to say that that I wished I would have temped this month as I would have had an idea if Id already ovulated on friday when I went for my IUI. but family is here and going to bed and getting up at weird times so I couldnt. will start back next month for the rest of my cycles. 

when I was in vegas the thought of not having kids was actually appealling!! :rofl:

hubby just got a raise at work, so I wouldnt mind trying injectables sooner than later but have to wait till I see the FS in october (cant get in before but am going to call every week for a cancellation list). I dont think I will see her in time to change for the October cycle so it will be November and December with injectables, then IVF in January.

wouldnt it be nice to think we would all pregnant by january


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> When I was in vegas the thought of not having kids was actually appealling!! :rofl:
> 
> hubby just got a raise at work, so I wouldnt mind trying injectables sooner than later but have to wait till I see the FS in october (cant get in before but am going to call every week for a cancellation list). I dont think I will see her in time to change for the October cycle so it will be November and December with injectables, then IVF in January.
> 
> wouldnt it be nice to think we would all pregnant by january

Yes, Vegas will do that to you....:haha:

I hope you get to do injectables sooner rather than later....It seems that your lining is getting thinner and thinner with each dose of Clomid. At the very least, I wonder if they would agree to try TMX or something else?


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> When I was in vegas the thought of not having kids was actually appealling!! :rofl:
> 
> hubby just got a raise at work, so I wouldnt mind trying injectables sooner than later but have to wait till I see the FS in october (cant get in before but am going to call every week for a cancellation list). I dont think I will see her in time to change for the October cycle so it will be November and December with injectables, then IVF in January.
> 
> wouldnt it be nice to think we would all pregnant by january
> 
> Yes, Vegas will do that to you....:haha:
> 
> I hope you get to do injectables sooner rather than later....It seems that your lining is getting thinner and thinner with each dose of Clomid. At the very least, I wonder if they would agree to try TMX or something else?Click to expand...

I think I forgot to mention my lining was great this month.....10mm, last month it was 8.5mm and the month before 10mm. So its not getting thinner anymore! they want over 7mm so Im good.

I just have a feeling the eggs are better eggs on injectables, where on clomid you just get more eggs but not any better.


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, ok....


----------



## LLbean

laughter is the best medicine so since some of us can feel down about TTC now and again...here are some giggles for you

Video from Anderson Cooper


----------



## Cypress

sarahincanada said:


> this month is officially my 12 month of TTCing, (although 6 months before that we were trying as well but I wasnt tracking my ovulation and periods etc). As each month goes by I seem to lose interest or just feel like I cant imagine it happening...do you feel the same? how many months have you been trying now?

Sarah I'm the same :hugs: - this month marks 12 months of TTCing for us. That is the fastest year of my life. But like you with your polyp I have to remind myself that we haven't actually been in with a chance for a lot of that time - at least 4 months of crazy cycles after coming off the pill (which I'd been on for 20-odd years), and 3 months when I actually was preg until mc in June, then 1 month after that to recover. So that only leaves us with about 4 real cycles of having the remotest chance of conceiving in that year (one of which is my crazy clomid cycle this month, so that doesn't really count either). Argh.

I'm getting soooooo frustrated as time ticks by, and running out of energy. The BFP, and the sticky bean, are as elusive as ever. I am very excited to move to IVF this autumn, partly to speed things up and improve my odds; and also (hopefully) to have some embryos left over to freeze, as my eggs are only getting older with each passing month. But of course with that comes fear; but I try to ignore that for now.


----------



## sarahincanada

Cypress said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> this month is officially my 12 month of TTCing, (although 6 months before that we were trying as well but I wasnt tracking my ovulation and periods etc). As each month goes by I seem to lose interest or just feel like I cant imagine it happening...do you feel the same? how many months have you been trying now?
> 
> Sarah I'm the same :hugs: - this month marks 12 months of TTCing for us. That is the fastest year of my life. But like you with your polyp I have to remind myself that we haven't actually been in with a chance for a lot of that time - at least 4 months of crazy cycles after coming off the pill (which I'd been on for 20-odd years), and 3 months when I actually was preg until mc in June, then 1 month after that to recover. So that only leaves us with about 4 real cycles of having the remotest chance of conceiving in that year (one of which is my crazy clomid cycle this month, so that doesn't really count either). Argh.
> 
> I'm getting soooooo frustrated as time ticks by, and running out of energy. The BFP, and the sticky bean, are as elusive as ever. I am very excited to move to IVF this autumn, partly to speed things up and improve my odds; and also (hopefully) to have some embryos left over to freeze, as my eggs are only getting older with each passing month. But of course with that comes fear; but I try to ignore that for now.Click to expand...

so when you look at it you really havent had that many months. It was so sad you MC, but at least you know you can get pregnant so something is working...Ive never had a bfp in my life. I would love to start IVF earlier than later, but just wont have the $$$ till january. I also love the idea of possibly having some to freeze to use later. And it would be so interesting to have them see how the egg and sperm reacts and the egg quality in creating an embryo...all this they cant see right now. I cant wait till you all get going so we can live through it with you :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah....Why not go for IVF sooner rather than later?


----------



## Redclaire

Hi Sarah! 
Just thought i'd check in to see how you are doing with the IUI.I was 13 months ttc! nightmare, got completely cheesed off with the whole thing!And i'd never had a bfp until this, couldn't believe it, still taking alot to take it in!!! seriously never thought it would actually happen..to me!!
My FS said the injectables gave better results than clomid, less side-effects too, so i never did the clomid thing. Even with the injectables tho timing is crucial for iui. I think thats why my first cycle didn't work, i;d already ovulated. The cycle that worked for me was mad busy with visitors too, and nights out and soo off all schedules, so maybe mayhem helps!!:wacko:
Anyhow hope you hit the jackpot sooooon!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies.
It looks like I'll be joining you.
I'm not sure if/when I'll be doing IUI, but I'm starting femara next cycle.


----------



## crystal443

I would love to start IVF earlier than later, but just wont have the $$$ till january. I also love the idea of possibly having some to freeze to use later. And it would be so interesting to have them see how the egg and sperm reacts and the egg quality in creating an embryo...all this they cant see right now. I cant wait till you all get going so we can live through it with you :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I cannot wait to see how DH's swimmers react to my eggs, even though we have two kids already something has gone wrong since then. RE seems to think its the sperm meeting the egg and the problem is at fertilization so I'm curious to see if that is the problem. We're going for normal IVF which is just sperm and egg in a dish and they fertilize but we've agreed if there is a problem they can go ahead with ICSI so we don't lose the cycle. If there's no problem with fertilization I really don't know what our problem is but I just hope IVF is the answer:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sarah....Why not go for IVF sooner rather than later?

I would love to, but no $$$ till january. its going to be about $12,000 per month.....dont have that lying around!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Redclaire said:


> Hi Sarah!
> Just thought i'd check in to see how you are doing with the IUI.I was 13 months ttc! nightmare, got completely cheesed off with the whole thing!And i'd never had a bfp until this, couldn't believe it, still taking alot to take it in!!! seriously never thought it would actually happen..to me!!
> My FS said the injectables gave better results than clomid, less side-effects too, so i never did the clomid thing. Even with the injectables tho timing is crucial for iui. I think thats why my first cycle didn't work, i;d already ovulated. The cycle that worked for me was mad busy with visitors too, and nights out and soo off all schedules, so maybe mayhem helps!!:wacko:
> Anyhow hope you hit the jackpot sooooon!! :happydance::thumbup:

thanks redclaire, nice to hear from you :kiss: how is the pregnancy going?
I am doing great, I plan on doing IUIs till the end of the year and will switch to injectables for the later onces probably. however clomid has been great for me....no side effects, my lining is good, and Ive responded well (apart from this month but that could be because of the cyst). but I would try injectables before IVF, they are about $1000 per month here. Im not too sure about my timing of IUI this month and think I may have ovulated the day before. I think IVF would be more successful because theres less timing issues than with IUI.


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> I would love to start IVF earlier than later, but just wont have the $$$ till january. I also love the idea of possibly having some to freeze to use later. And it would be so interesting to have them see how the egg and sperm reacts and the egg quality in creating an embryo...all this they cant see right now. I cant wait till you all get going so we can live through it with you :hugs:

I cannot wait to see how DH's swimmers react to my eggs, even though we have two kids already something has gone wrong since then. RE seems to think its the sperm meeting the egg and the problem is at fertilization so I'm curious to see if that is the problem. We're going for normal IVF which is just sperm and egg in a dish and they fertilize but we've agreed if there is a problem they can go ahead with ICSI so we don't lose the cycle. If there's no problem with fertilization I really don't know what our problem is but I just hope IVF is the answer:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I wonder if most people TTC have a problem with the sperm penetrating the egg, or if most people actually get to the embryo stage, but it just doesnt implant. I think the IVF stats are about 30-40%, so all those people had growing embryos put in, so do they fail to keep growing (so the problem is with the embryo), or is the problem with implanting. I remember I posted a link to a new study that studied the embryos more closely and the ones that 'vibrated' seemed to have a better pregnancy rate, but its just a study right now.

so excited for you ladies :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Im off to niagara falls and buffalo NY till wednesday evening, talk to you all later in the week. :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Have fun Sarah!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Doing first IUI this month. FD recommended no drugs for me. I hope I still get a trigger shot and some hormones or something to help. Baby dust to everyone ttc!!


----------



## Cypress

Froliky good luck with the IUI!

Sarah hope you have a nice trip!

Well we had our initial consultation with the private IVF clinic today, and we could start IVF as soon as AF arrives, which is any day now.

Or we could wait for the NHS IVF, our first appointment is next week, and the nurse thought the IVF procedure would be sometime around xmas.

Not sure what to do! We're def leaning towards cracking on with the private one, just to get things moving asap, rather than wait for NHS procedures, red-tape etc. It will cost a lot, but right now time seems more precious than money. Arghh. Thoughts welcome... Good luck everyone x


----------



## LLbean

Started today ladies!!!!

CD1...IVF time!


----------



## sadie

LLbean said:


> Started today ladies!!!!
> 
> CD1...IVF time!


Good luck elizabeth!


----------



## Redclaire

Cypress said:


> Froliky good luck with the IUI!
> 
> Sarah hope you have a nice trip!
> 
> Well we had our initial consultation with the private IVF clinic today, and we could start IVF as soon as AF arrives, which is any day now.
> 
> Or we could wait for the NHS IVF, our first appointment is next week, and the nurse thought the IVF procedure would be sometime around xmas.
> 
> Not sure what to do! We're def leaning towards cracking on with the private one, just to get things moving asap, rather than wait for NHS procedures, red-tape etc. It will cost a lot, but right now time seems more precious than money. Arghh. Thoughts welcome... Good luck everyone x

Could you go private for this cycle but still keep your name on the waiting list for the NHS .If the private cycle doesn't work, get you files and bring them to your NHS doctor appointment...my friend did this cos the wait would have been 5-6 months and she couldn't wait that long. She got pregnant naturally after the private cycle whilst still waiting for the NHS treatment to come around. Her GP said she was entitled to the NHS treatment even if she went private in the meantime....its an option!
Best of luck either way xxx:flower:


----------



## Cypress

Redclaire said:


> Could you go private for this cycle but still keep your name on the waiting list for the NHS .If the private cycle doesn't work, get you files and bring them to your NHS doctor appointment...my friend did this cos the wait would have been 5-6 months and she couldn't wait that long. She got pregnant naturally after the private cycle whilst still waiting for the NHS treatment to come around. Her GP said she was entitled to the NHS treatment even if she went private in the meantime....its an option!
> Best of luck either way xxx:flower:

Hi Redclaire, thanks so much for your comment - and congrats on your BFP, wishing you a H&H 9m! I think your suggestion is what we're going to do - proceed with private, and also go to our NHS appointment next week to try to get on their waiting list for later this year. The risk is, I've been told that _some_ NHS PCTs will strike you off their waiting list if you go private first; so it just depends what my PCT (Camden/Islington) does. I will not volunteer the information that we're doing a private cycle, will only mention it if absolutely necessary! Thanks again :flower:

And good luck LL, I'm right behind you!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone, back from my trip and off on a daytrip today! family leaves on saturday so things will calm down then.

elizabeth thats so exciting :happydance: I really hope this time next month we will be celebrating your BFP :hugs:

cypress I think that sounds like a great plan and hope that they dont strike you off for going private first.

Im so out of the loop...anyone waiting on AF?? Im only 6dpo but luckily so busy Im not really thinking about it!


----------



## sarahincanada

I just realized today that getting pregnant in november with an august birth would be ideal for me (so my family including nieces could come over from england around the birth and could come for birthdays too), so I am going to do everything I can to find the money for IVF and move it from January to November :dohh: 

however I did want to try a few injectables with IUI before that, but I dont know if I can switch from Clomid without seeing my FS, and I dont see her till October. but I will ask when I call for my CD1.

LL please update us with your progress so we can follow it, and good luck :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Hey ladies...ok I have a journal for it all (look at my signature) so all the details should be there :-D


----------



## readyformore

LLbean said:


> Started today ladies!!!!
> 
> CD1...IVF time!

Good luck!!


----------



## readyformore

Ok ladies. 
My first cycle of monitoring has started.

If AF comes on at 7pm, is it considered cd1, or is the next day considered cd1? Dang AF, she couldn't even be considerate enough as to not get me confused, lol.

I was thinking of doing IUI this cycle. I figure if I'm going through all of the monitoring, I may as well just have the IUI too. DH is a little reluctant. Apparently, it's inconvenient for his work schedule (because I'm not inconvenienced? *rolls eyes*). So, hopefully, it'll be no more than 2 tries with femara/hcg trigger/progesterone, then to IUI. Originally, I didn't want to do IUI again. But, things change after 15 cycles, so here we go. . . . 

Hope you had a good vaca Sarah.


----------



## dachsundmom

I would go with tomorrow as CD1


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> If AF comes on at 7pm, is it considered cd1, or is the next day considered cd1?

did the AF come on full flow? I would count it today if its heavy from 7pm onwards, if its lighter then count tomorrow.



readyformore said:


> I figure if I'm going through all of the monitoring, I may as well just have the IUI too.

that was exactly my thinking! I did one medicated cycle and thought might as well add the IUI for added chances. I hope you can work it out to go ahead this cycle.


----------



## LLbean

I was told that after 4:30pm to count CD1 as the next day...hope that helps


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> I was told that after 4:30pm to count CD1 as the next day...hope that helps

oh thats good to know....never been told that!


----------



## LLbean

hehehe that's what my doctor said so...that was my rule to follow

How are you Sarah?


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> hehehe that's what my doctor said so...that was my rule to follow
> 
> How are you Sarah?

good thanks! my family is leaving today back to the uk :cry: so at least Ive been busy for the first half of the 2ww!


----------



## LLbean

Sorry I know you will miss your family but I am sure they will return to visit :hugs:

So today was my CD5 appointment and all is going really well apparently

So far I have 6 follicles...3 on each side...and the Estrogen level is at 401 which I was told was really good so I am staying at 225IU of Gonal-F twice a day as well as .05cc of Lupron AND I don't have to go back till Tuesday which my veins appreciate LOL.


----------



## readyformore

Good news LL!

I just went in for my baseline scan. Apparently I asked too many questions, because they had a quiet little giggle, but otherwise the nurses were very nice and knowledgeable.

I had decided to avoid thinking about the logistic nightmare that is fertility treatment. But, it's about to smack me in the head.

I'm just not sure that I'll be able to pull it off. It's 1 hour away. Scans are only from 7:15-8:15 am. I work 20 hours per week and my shift starts at 7 am sharp. There is no option of going in late and staying late/shorter lunch etc. Not sure if I'll qualify for FMLA as job protection to go to appointments. And honestly, I get 2 sick days per year without being written up. I've already used those 2 days. 
Not to mention that I have 3 small children at home, 2 of which will need to be getting up and getting ready for school in the morning when I need to be at the doctor for scans.

Can you tell I'm starting to panic?


----------



## LLbean

readyformore said:


> Good news LL!
> 
> I just went in for my baseline scan. Apparently I asked too many questions, because they had a quiet little giggle, but otherwise the nurses were very nice and knowledgeable.
> 
> I had decided to avoid thinking about the logistic nightmare that is fertility treatment. But, it's about to smack me in the head.
> 
> I'm just not sure that I'll be able to pull it off. It's 1 hour away. Scans are only from 7:15-8:15 am. I work 20 hours per week and my shift starts at 7 am sharp. There is no option of going in late and staying late/shorter lunch etc. Not sure if I'll qualify for FMLA as job protection to go to appointments. And honestly, I get 2 sick days per year without being written up. I've already used those 2 days.
> Not to mention that I have 3 small children at home, 2 of which will need to be getting up and getting ready for school in the morning when I need to be at the doctor for scans.
> 
> Can you tell I'm starting to panic?

YIKES!

Is there a different place you could go to???


----------



## sarahincanada

LL its all foreign to me but Im glad you are responding well :happydance: so when is the egg retrieval expected?

ready I really hope you are able to work it out ....can you go to the boss and ask for an exception for the scan days? I have to go 3 times per month, max 4 so I hope you can manage :hugs:

AFM.....BFN this morning, but only 9dpo or possible 10dpo if I ovulated the day before IUI. AF due thurs/friday. this was my least favourite month to get pregnant so Im ok if nothing happens and excited to get going on another cycle where I go back to my multiple follicles! When I call to report my CD1 Im going to ask if I wanted to switch to injectables do I have to see the FS first or can I just go ahead. I wouldnt mind trying the injectables asap, although it will cost me nearer $1000 per month compared to $80 for the clomid :growlmad:

I cant remember if I mentioned but November is my ideal month to get pregnant with an august birth, as my family can visit as my nieces would be off school and then they could be there every birthday too. so Im thinking if I can to start IVF in November not January. But I change my mind everyday, I had planned for January as I wanted to go home for Xmas to the UK then start the new year with that. If I get pregnant my hubby wont want me to fly home in my 1st tri. So its a hard decision. Regardless I dont know if its even feasible to start an IVF cycle that quickly and I wanted to do a couple of injectable cycles before IVF too.


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LL its all foreign to me but Im glad you are responding well :happydance: so when is the egg retrieval expected?

Labor day weekend they said ;-)


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> LL its all foreign to me but Im glad you are responding well :happydance: so when is the egg retrieval expected?
> 
> Labor day weekend they said ;-)Click to expand...

oooooh thats not long! so before you waited for AF to start did you have to do anything? Im just wondering if after my october cycle fails and I get AF can I straight go to IVF for Nov or is there prep needed the cycle before.


----------



## LLbean

well I had it all ready to go before AF cause you need to start treatment on CD1

I had gone to my specialist and had all the tests done etc...they need to do the dye test at a certain time in your cycle too... so you may have to skip one if you have not had that done yet. Talk to your doctor to get it all lined up just in case so you don't skip a beat


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> well I had it all ready to go before AF cause you need to start treatment on CD1
> 
> I had gone to my specialist and had all the tests done etc...they need to do the dye test at a certain time in your cycle too... so you may have to skip one if you have not had that done yet. Talk to your doctor to get it all lined up just in case so you don't skip a beat

hopefully I can get it all prepared in the october cycle so Im ready too....when does the dye test need to be done...assuming before ovulation.

I think my hardest part is going to get a meeting with the FS ....I have an apt oct 10 but will try and get a cancellation before. I dont think I will be allowed IVF before talking to her.

Im so excited you are doing this, wishing you all the luck in the world :flower:


----------



## LLbean

I believe the dye test is between CD 7 and CD 9


----------



## LLbean

Went in today...CD7...now I have 14 follicles.Estrogen is at 1079 which she said is great so I am to stay on 225 of Gonal-f for tonight and tomorrow morning, Lupron also stays the same. Have to go back tomorrow at 10:40am. They are also thinking the retrieval may be Sunday


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Went in today...CD7...now I have 14 follicles.Estrogen is at 1079 which she said is great so I am to stay on 225 of Gonal-f for tonight and tomorrow morning, Lupron also stays the same. Have to go back tomorrow at 10:40am. They are also thinking the retrieval may be Sunday

how exciting! :happydance: yay for 14 follicles :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

yeah...lets see how many of those actually work out! She said the average is about 50% or so


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> yeah...lets see how many of those actually work out! She said the average is about 50% or so

it will be really interesting to see what happens when the sperm meets the eggs in a dish. I really hope you have some to freeze too.


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah...Have u tested?


----------



## Mon_n_john

LL I am SO excited for you, this is like a little soap opera!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sarah...Have u tested?

yes....I had a dream last night I got a BFP so I did a FRER this morning and BFN :dohh: its ok, this month was my least favourite month to get preggers. I WILL be pregnant by December!!
(2011, or 2012 :haha:)

you must be coming up for AF too as we are usually same....have you tested?


----------



## Indigo77

Nope....I will only test if I'm late....We only DTD twice and the timing sucked for the first one....This cycle is a dud....


----------



## LLbean

LOL Mom, I did soap operas in Venezuela...so perhaps this is a new one on my list too ;-)

Sarah and Indigo...and Mon too FXd for you

and yes, I hope I get enough to freeze as well


----------



## readyformore

Oh Sarah, I hate those dreams. I had a dream a few months ago that I just found out I was 20 weeks pregnant, lol. I could see the baby moving and everything. It was actually kind of sad when I woke up not pregnant.

LL-14 is great. If 7 make it, that's still way more than you'll need for 1 cycle. Cheering you on!

I'm on day 2 of femara. I'm really pushing hard for IUI but DH wants to try bd with meds for a couple of cycles. I'm not at all happy about that and I'm currently trying to figure out a way to get him to do what I want without pissing him off, lol! Any suggestions?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, why does DH want to wait?


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Ready, why does DH want to wait?

He says that it's really inconvenient for his work schedule to drop off a sample. Which I believe is a fake excuse. 
I know he doesn't have issues with it, he did the deed for our first.

He admitted that any good feelings he had about ttc again are going in the crapper. Treatments really takes the joy out of it, kwim? I have to agree with him on that point. I am the one pushing for another baby in the first place. He reluctantly agreed (because I cried, begged, threatened) and now it's going to this. . . . 

Last night he said that he won't argue, he'll do IUI because I want too. I'd take it and run, but it seemed too easy. I'm sure there's something he isn't discussing or being upfront with. And, I'm not going to pry because I'm sure I don't want to hear it. I just don't want it to come and bite me in the a$$!


----------



## Mon_n_john

It's interesting. I'm the one that thought I was done and it was DH that begged me to have another. Didn't want to at first (because of my mc history) but I finally caved. It seems to be the rarity around here when DHs ask for more babies.

I hope your hubby gets really enthusiastic about it soon!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, if DH agreed to do it, easily or not, just accept it without question.

I think TTC makes us want to look for the reason in everything; if he gave in bc he's tired and wants to be done TTC, that's ok...your end result is still the same.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Ready, if DH agreed to do it, easily or not, just accept it without question.
> 
> I think TTC makes us want to look for the reason in everything; if he gave in bc he's tired and wants to be done TTC, that's ok...your end result is still the same.

True. I know he's tired and wants to be done. I feel the same way. . . . maybe that's all it is. He's speaking from emotional exhaustion.


----------



## readyformore

Mon_n_john said:


> I hope your hubby gets really enthusiastic about it soon!

Thanks, but I know from personal experience that the 'really enthusiastic' part comes when he's looking at his newborn in his arms, lol. It literally has to smack him in the face. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ready, if DH agreed to do it, easily or not, just accept it without question.
> 
> I think TTC makes us want to look for the reason in everything; if he gave in bc he's tired and wants to be done TTC, that's ok...your end result is still the same.
> 
> True. I know he's tired and wants to be done. I feel the same way. . . . maybe that's all it is. He's speaking from emotional exhaustion.Click to expand...

If that is how he really feels; give DH credit for expressing his feelings without anger and move onto IUI. :flower:


----------



## Mon_n_john

readyformore said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I hope your hubby gets really enthusiastic about it soon!
> 
> Thanks, but I know from personal experience that the 'really enthusiastic' part comes when he's looking at his newborn in his arms, lol. It literally has to smack him in the face. :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, well, it won't be long before your new little one does smack him in the face. I have a good feeling IUI will do the trick for you! :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Maybe some of it is acceptance too? I told him that I had accepted that obviously having sex while fertile wasn't working for us. I had to accept it and move on. 

Maybe he heard me and is just as disappointed as I am? I'm not sure. But, like I said, I'm afraid that if I ask, I'll hear something I don't want to hear.

I'll just take it and run.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, don't ask questions you don't want answers to and honestly, you really did get the answer you want, it just wasn't phrased well to you. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Thanks for the psych consult Dmom!

Hey, if we do IUI, it will be within a couple of days of our 12 year anniversary!

(And yes, that sounds perfect, but I'm enlisting some self preservation and already telling myself it's only 15-20% of success.)


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> Thanks for the psych consult Dmom!
> 
> Hey, if we do IUI, it will be within a couple of days of our 12 year anniversary!
> 
> (And yes, that sounds perfect, but I'm enlisting some self preservation and already telling myself it's only 15-20% of success.)

Normally that would be $125 per clinical hour, but I will prorate this one! LOL :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ready, why does DH want to wait?
> 
> He says that it's really inconvenient for his work schedule to drop off a sample. Which I believe is a fake excuse.
> I know he doesn't have issues with it, he did the deed for our first.
> 
> He admitted that any good feelings he had about ttc again are going in the crapper. Treatments really takes the joy out of it, kwim? I have to agree with him on that point. I am the one pushing for another baby in the first place. He reluctantly agreed (because I cried, begged, threatened) and now it's going to this. . . .
> 
> Last night he said that he won't argue, he'll do IUI because I want too. I'd take it and run, but it seemed too easy. I'm sure there's something he isn't discussing or being upfront with. And, I'm not going to pry because I'm sure I don't want to hear it. I just don't want it to come and bite me in the a$$!Click to expand...

definitely go for it! I think men find the whole TTCing thing a bit bizarre and often will just cave in and let us do what we want, and thats ok!! My hubby said the other day that he doesnt think he could justify $12,000 per cycle for IVF seeing as theres no guarantee. I replied saying we have to at least have a proper try and that we would be doing it if IUI doesnt work, I dont care what he says!! He will end up allowing it to go ahead. like you say your hubby will be happy once he has the baby in his arms so its all good. when do you think the IUI will be?


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Maybe some of it is acceptance too? I told him that I had accepted that obviously having sex while fertile wasn't working for us. I had to accept it and move on.
> 
> Maybe he heard me and is just as disappointed as I am? I'm not sure. But, like I said, I'm afraid that if I ask, I'll hear something I don't want to hear.
> 
> I'll just take it and run.

my hubby has always been positive it will happen, where I am much more pessimistic. before he was certain it would happen naturally once my polyp was removed. now that we are doing IUIs and its not happening he believes IUIs will work and we wont need IVF. If we get to IVF theres nothing more after that, so perhaps he will finally realize :dohh: hopefully your hubby has just accepted it and 'given in'. Hope it doesnt take long for you :flower:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> . when do you think the IUI will be?

This is my first cycle on femara and I'm not sure when I'll ovulate on it. Doc said Ov happens later with femara. Typically I Ov cd 16-19. Clomid 9 years ago, was cd17. Last month, without meds, it was an unheard of Ov on cd13 :dohh:! I have NEVER Ov'd that early. 

CD 16 is Sept 11, my 12th wedding anniversary and it's a sunday so DH couldn't complain about being late for work. It would be too perfect, lol. 
I'm anticipating anytime from sept 10-14th.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Maybe some of it is acceptance too? I told him that I had accepted that obviously having sex while fertile wasn't working for us. I had to accept it and move on.
> 
> Maybe he heard me and is just as disappointed as I am? I'm not sure. But, like I said, I'm afraid that if I ask, I'll hear something I don't want to hear.
> 
> I'll just take it and run.
> 
> my hubby has always been positive it will happen, where I am much more pessimistic. before he was certain it would happen naturally once my polyp was removed. now that we are doing IUIs and its not happening he believes IUIs will work and we wont need IVF. If we get to IVF theres nothing more after that, so perhaps he will finally realize :dohh: hopefully your hubby has just accepted it and 'given in'. Hope it doesnt take long for you :flower:Click to expand...

This sounds just like my DH and myself, lol.

With my first son, I was done after my 3rd failed IUI and he's the one that said "Let's try one more time". I reluctantly agreed to do the IUI while taking my IVF classes and getting the program organized for myself. Funny thing... he was right. The 4th IUI worked. 

I hope it doesn't take you long either. :flower: Hopefully your 4th cycle will work out for you too. Honestly, I found that it takes a few cycles just to get to know your body on the meds and how to time the IUI. I'm not too optimistic about the first couple for myself. It's almost experimental, lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> . when do you think the IUI will be?
> 
> This is my first cycle on femara and I'm not sure when I'll ovulate on it. Doc said Ov happens later with femara. Typically I Ov cd 16-19. Clomid 9 years ago, was cd17. Last month, without meds, it was an unheard of Ov on cd13 :dohh:! I have NEVER Ov'd that early.
> 
> CD 16 is Sept 11, my 12th wedding anniversary and it's a sunday so DH couldn't complain about being late for work. It would be too perfect, lol.
> I'm anticipating anytime from sept 10-14th.Click to expand...

my sept IUI will be close to yours then!

Im just waiting for AF to come, I have had both 13 and 14 day LP so she is due friday or saturday. Im going to ask the clinic when I phone for day 1 if I can switch to injectables this cycle, but they may make me wait till I see my FA in October.

I was hoping to bring IVF closer from January to November, but realized today that I cant afford it. Thats ok, perhaps one of the IVF & Injectable cycles will work and save us a lot of $$. If not 2012 will be started afresh with a new plan.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> . when do you think the IUI will be?
> 
> This is my first cycle on femara and I'm not sure when I'll ovulate on it. Doc said Ov happens later with femara. Typically I Ov cd 16-19. Clomid 9 years ago, was cd17. Last month, without meds, it was an unheard of Ov on cd13 :dohh:! I have NEVER Ov'd that early.
> 
> CD 16 is Sept 11, my 12th wedding anniversary and it's a sunday so DH couldn't complain about being late for work. It would be too perfect, lol.
> I'm anticipating anytime from sept 10-14th.Click to expand...
> 
> my sept IUI will be close to yours then!
> 
> Im just waiting for AF to come, I have had both 13 and 14 day LP so she is due friday or saturday. Im going to ask the clinic when I phone for day 1 if I can switch to injectables this cycle, but they may make me wait till I see my FA in October.
> 
> I was hoping to bring IVF closer from January to November, but realized today that I cant afford it. Thats ok, perhaps one of the IVF & Injectable cycles will work and save us a lot of $$. If not 2012 will be started afresh with a new plan.Click to expand...

Dang, I hope you don't have to wait til you see the doc :hugs:. I hate delays, lol.

Starting fresh sounds good! But, like you said, maybe one of the clomid/injectable cycles will work.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Honestly, I found that it takes a few cycles just to get to know your body on the meds and how to time the IUI. I'm not too optimistic about the first couple for myself. It's almost experimental, lol.


thats exactly what the nurse said to me too, it seems to take the body a couple of tries. those people who get it right first time probably only had an issue with mucous stopping the sperm or sperm motility problems and therefore the IUI worked. I may not be producing a good egg every month, so might only have a good chance say 1 out of every 3 cycles, and the 1 cycle with a good egg perhaps the IUI isnt timed right.

I just hope next month Im back to my 3-4 follicles, this month was crap!!! and I hope my small cyst has stayed small and not causing any trouble!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> . when do you think the IUI will be?
> 
> This is my first cycle on femara and I'm not sure when I'll ovulate on it. Doc said Ov happens later with femara. Typically I Ov cd 16-19. Clomid 9 years ago, was cd17. Last month, without meds, it was an unheard of Ov on cd13 :dohh:! I have NEVER Ov'd that early.
> 
> CD 16 is Sept 11, my 12th wedding anniversary and it's a sunday so DH couldn't complain about being late for work. It would be too perfect, lol.
> I'm anticipating anytime from sept 10-14th.Click to expand...
> 
> my sept IUI will be close to yours then!
> 
> Im just waiting for AF to come, I have had both 13 and 14 day LP so she is due friday or saturday. Im going to ask the clinic when I phone for day 1 if I can switch to injectables this cycle, but they may make me wait till I see my FA in October.
> 
> I was hoping to bring IVF closer from January to November, but realized today that I cant afford it. Thats ok, perhaps one of the IVF & Injectable cycles will work and save us a lot of $$. If not 2012 will be started afresh with a new plan.Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, I hope you don't have to wait til you see the doc :hugs:. I hate delays, lol.
> 
> Starting fresh sounds good! But, like you said, maybe one of the clomid/injectable cycles will work.Click to expand...

i have a feeling they would want me to see my FS before changing. Even though Ive responded well to Clomid Ive often wondered if the injectables would be the extra boost I need.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I found that it takes a few cycles just to get to know your body on the meds and how to time the IUI. I'm not too optimistic about the first couple for myself. It's almost experimental, lol.
> 
> 
> thats exactly what the nurse said to me too, it seems to take the body a couple of tries. those people who get it right first time probably only had an issue with mucous stopping the sperm or sperm motility problems and therefore the IUI worked. I may not be producing a good egg every month, so might only have a good chance say 1 out of every 3 cycles, and the 1 cycle with a good egg perhaps the IUI isnt timed right.
> 
> I just hope next month Im back to my 3-4 follicles, this month was crap!!! and I hope my small cyst has stayed small and not causing any trouble!Click to expand...

Is it a simple cyst? I've had tons of them. In fact, I finally had the offending ovary removed, lol.

I had a simple cyst (not uncommon for me at all) on the second IUI cycle. They cancelled the clomid and did IUI anyway. It didn't go away after the next AF and I wanted to start treatment again. RE suggested I have it drained vaginally, and I accepted. I was uncomfortable, but I got through it.

You could always see if that's an option for you. . . . and while your doc is draining the cyst, you could ask her about injectables! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I found that it takes a few cycles just to get to know your body on the meds and how to time the IUI. I'm not too optimistic about the first couple for myself. It's almost experimental, lol.
> 
> 
> thats exactly what the nurse said to me too, it seems to take the body a couple of tries. those people who get it right first time probably only had an issue with mucous stopping the sperm or sperm motility problems and therefore the IUI worked. I may not be producing a good egg every month, so might only have a good chance say 1 out of every 3 cycles, and the 1 cycle with a good egg perhaps the IUI isnt timed right.
> 
> I just hope next month Im back to my 3-4 follicles, this month was crap!!! and I hope my small cyst has stayed small and not causing any trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> Is it a simple cyst? I've had tons of them. In fact, I finally had the offending ovary removed, lol.
> 
> I had a simple cyst (not uncommon for me at all) on the second IUI cycle. They cancelled the clomid and did IUI anyway. It didn't go away after the next AF and I wanted to start treatment again. RE suggested I have it drained vaginally, and I accepted. I was uncomfortable, but I got through it.
> 
> You could always see if that's an option for you. . . . and while your doc is draining the cyst, you could ask her about injectables! :thumbup:Click to expand...

omg I dont know if I could do that!!!! Im not very good with that kind of thing, unless they knock me out! I think Id prefer to skip a cycle and go on bc pills as I think that can get rid of it?

mine was small and they said wouldnt interfere as my estrogen was low on cd3 and so they allowed me to take the clomid and continue. so it might just stick around but not do anything....I hope!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I found that it takes a few cycles just to get to know your body on the meds and how to time the IUI. I'm not too optimistic about the first couple for myself. It's almost experimental, lol.
> 
> 
> thats exactly what the nurse said to me too, it seems to take the body a couple of tries. those people who get it right first time probably only had an issue with mucous stopping the sperm or sperm motility problems and therefore the IUI worked. I may not be producing a good egg every month, so might only have a good chance say 1 out of every 3 cycles, and the 1 cycle with a good egg perhaps the IUI isnt timed right.
> 
> I just hope next month Im back to my 3-4 follicles, this month was crap!!! and I hope my small cyst has stayed small and not causing any trouble!Click to expand...
> 
> Is it a simple cyst? I've had tons of them. In fact, I finally had the offending ovary removed, lol.
> 
> I had a simple cyst (not uncommon for me at all) on the second IUI cycle. They cancelled the clomid and did IUI anyway. It didn't go away after the next AF and I wanted to start treatment again. RE suggested I have it drained vaginally, and I accepted. I was uncomfortable, but I got through it.
> 
> You could always see if that's an option for you. . . . and while your doc is draining the cyst, you could ask her about injectables! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> omg I dont know if I could do that!!!! Im not very good with that kind of thing, unless they knock me out! I think Id prefer to skip a cycle and go on bc pills as I think that can get rid of it?
> 
> mine was small and they said wouldnt interfere as my estrogen was low on cd3 and so they allowed me to take the clomid and continue. so it might just stick around but not do anything....I hope!Click to expand...

Yeah, I can understand that. The idea of having a needle punctured through the vaginal wall isn't exactly pleasant, (interestingly enough, she said it was the same procedure for IVF egg retreival, but she only used local. Hmmmm).

I didn't have many options. BC pills kept my cysts from getting bigger, but it never made them go away. They stayed around until they ruptured.

Sounds like it's not too bad if they'll continue with the clomid though! Hopefully that sucker will go away! :thumbup:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello everyone!

Well, after a long year and a few months of TTC naturally we started doing tests. Hubby had his sperm analysis today, I got blood tests done and HSG (which showed nothing abnormal). I wonder what will be next!? I am excited and at the same time a bit nervous as I don't know what to expect.:shrug:


----------



## Mon_n_john

wana b a mom said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Well, after a long year and a few months of TTC naturally we started doing tests. Hubby had his sperm analysis today, I got blood tests done and HSG (which showed nothing abnormal). I wonder what will be next!? I am excited and at the same time a bit nervous as I don't know what to expect.:shrug:

That's awesome, good luck!


----------



## Cypress

Hi everyone - just an update - well my first (and last) clomid cycle is now over - after torturing me with a 34-day cycle (it's normally 27 days), AF finally arrived. So I'm onto a new cycle. On the NHS we don't qualify for IUIs anymore as we've been moved to the IVF stream, we're currently in the application process for treatment. We decided to stick with the NHS route if they'll let us, which (after various tests and a 'dummy run' of inserting the tube next cycle) would begin in late Oct, so not too long. We did also see a private clinic, but I have to say we weren't very impressed by them; eg the consultant made two pretty serious errors in my protocol prescription, which I (as a total layperson) noticed and queried. 

So the upshot is that we've got Sept and Oct au naturel. For this cycle I've decided to try soy, as I've not tried it before.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## LLbean

Cypress best of luck ...I am in my IVF cycle too so feel free to look at my journal if you are curious about it

How is everyone else? Sarah, whats the good word?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi!!!

came on to ask you LL if your ER is this weekend?? not sure what you mean by 'whats the good word'....Im just waiting on AF, the last few days are the worst so Im going out for breakfast with hubby and to the spa today :happydance:

cypress big :hugs: thats really cruel that your cycle was extended and I hope I dont have that too. If shes going to come she better come on time :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> hi!!!
> 
> came on to ask you LL if your ER is this weekend?? not sure what you mean by 'whats the good word'....Im just waiting on AF, the last few days are the worst so Im going out for breakfast with hubby and to the spa today :happydance:
> 
> cypress big :hugs: thats really cruel that your cycle was extended and I hope I dont have that too. If shes going to come she better come on time :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

hehehe 'whats the good word' is like "what's Happening" or 'what's new?'

yes the ER is on Sunday. Going in for ultrasound and bloods in an hour here and hopefully soon they will tell me what time I need to do the trigger shot today


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi everyone,

I'm going for fertility treatment after my consultants appointment next month - they have done all the tests (Queen's Hospital, Essex) and everything looks ok. I had surgery 2 years back on my ovaries and have had a miscarriage last year - but they say that everything looks ok to them excpet that I have a low egg reserve. They thought I had a cyst but it turned out to be a folicle, which will burst each month and is harmless. So they tell me anyway. I'm not sure what the consultant will do with me though, I mean he might say he can't do anything because they cant' identify a problem. They say my egg reserves are very low but surely you only need one to conceive so I'm not sure if that has a bearing on my fertility in the near future. Apparently I am ovulating each month.
It's so good being able to go on this forum - I just feel so unknowledgable about what's going wrong so it's good to draw on other's experience xx


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Well, after a long year and a few months of TTC naturally we started doing tests. Hubby had his sperm analysis today, I got blood tests done and HSG (which showed nothing abnormal). I wonder what will be next!? I am excited and at the same time a bit nervous as I don't know what to expect.:shrug:

Hey Wana b a mom - make sure you get the full work up done on Day 3 of your cycle. That can tell you alot! Make sure they do the vag u/s so they can make sure your ovaries and uterus look good. Mine showed a cycst and a badly placed fibroid that I wish I would have known about months ago!

Good luck to you and I hope you are not in the testing phase for long because of a :bfp:!

:dust:


----------



## onmymind17

Hi ladies, i am going to join you here, i am going next friday to talk to a new RE, and we will (fingers crossed) be doing an IVF. I figure she will want to do day 3 testing, and possibly a dye test, and hopefully if everything works out we will be able to do the IVF in november!!! I am so excited!!


----------



## Indigo77

onmymind17 said:


> Hi ladies, i am going to join you here, i am going next friday to talk to a new RE, and we will (fingers crossed) be doing an IVF. I figure she will want to do day 3 testing, and possibly a dye test, and hopefully if everything works out we will be able to do the IVF in november!!! I am so excited!!

I am so excited for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

onmymind17 said:


> Hi ladies, i am going to join you here, i am going next friday to talk to a new RE, and we will (fingers crossed) be doing an IVF. I figure she will want to do day 3 testing, and possibly a dye test, and hopefully if everything works out we will be able to do the IVF in november!!! I am so excited!!

Yay!!
I'm excited too!!

I hope the new RE has only good things to say.


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey24 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Well, after a long year and a few months of TTC naturally we started doing tests. Hubby had his sperm analysis today, I got blood tests done and HSG (which showed nothing abnormal). I wonder what will be next!? I am excited and at the same time a bit nervous as I don't know what to expect.:shrug:
> 
> Hey Wana b a mom - make sure you get the full work up done on Day 3 of your cycle. That can tell you alot! Make sure they do the vag u/s so they can make sure your ovaries and uterus look good. Mine showed a cycst and a badly placed fibroid that I wish I would have known about months ago!
> 
> Good luck to you and I hope you are not in the testing phase for long because of a :bfp:!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

thanks so much for the support!! :hugs: I got my blood tests done on day 22 of my cycle and the HSG on day 9.:wacko:

what is "vag u/s"? :dohh:


----------



## wana b a mom

onmymind17 said:


> Hi ladies, i am going to join you here, i am going next friday to talk to a new RE, and we will (fingers crossed) be doing an IVF. I figure she will want to do day 3 testing, and possibly a dye test, and hopefully if everything works out we will be able to do the IVF in november!!! I am so excited!!

that is sooo exciting indeed!!!!!! :happydance: good luck!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

wana b a mom said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Well, after a long year and a few months of TTC naturally we started doing tests. Hubby had his sperm analysis today, I got blood tests done and HSG (which showed nothing abnormal). I wonder what will be next!? I am excited and at the same time a bit nervous as I don't know what to expect.:shrug:
> 
> Hey Wana b a mom - make sure you get the full work up done on Day 3 of your cycle. That can tell you alot! Make sure they do the vag u/s so they can make sure your ovaries and uterus look good. Mine showed a cycst and a badly placed fibroid that I wish I would have known about months ago!
> 
> Good luck to you and I hope you are not in the testing phase for long because of a :bfp:!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks so much for the support!! :hugs: I got my blood tests done on day 22 of my cycle and the HSG on day 9.:wacko:
> 
> *what is "vag u/s"? *:dohh:Click to expand...

Its a vaginal ultrasound lol, dont worry you will pick up on the lingo, it took me a while, but now i am a pro lol, took me the longest time to figure out what OH was, finally figured out it was Other Half lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Thanks ladies, i will keep you all updated if your interested. I just wish next friday would get here lol. My first hurdle will be day 3 bloods, and hopefully my FSH, AMH and follicle counts are all good and we can use my eggs. The last time i had anything done was nov 2010, at that time my FSH was 7.2 and my follicle count was 5 on the right side and 6 on the left. I have never had the AMH test run, so it will be interesting.


----------



## LLbean

onmymind17 said:


> Thanks ladies, i will keep you all updated if your interested. I just wish next friday would get here lol. My first hurdle will be day 3 bloods, and hopefully my FSH, AMH and follicle counts are all good and we can use my eggs. The last time i had anything done was nov 2010, at that time my FSH was 7.2 and my follicle count was 5 on the right side and 6 on the left. I have never had the AMH test run, so it will be interesting.

Best of luck!!!

I get the trigger tonight and egg retrieval on Sunday morning...eeeekkkkkssss!


----------



## sarahincanada

(sorry this is just copied from my group thread as couldnt be bothered to type it all again!!)

well Im just devastated :cry: sorry this is going to be long...

so today is CD15, and taking the scenerio that I ovulated the day of IUI (2 days after my first positive smiley) I am CD15 today. My LP's have been 13 days and 14 days (its probably actually the same each month but I dont know exactly when I ovulated) so technically today is the last day to get my period having a 14 day LP. I woke up and took my temp expecting it to have tanked, and it was still normal! I was like wow so took a IC test and a FRER and both stark white BFN :cry: so what the hell is happening, for the first time ever Im going to be late....is it the cyst or is clomid finally messing me up like it does for so many people?

its not fair, if she is coming she needs to come on time :growlmad: I did a blood test yesterday....I got a requisition from the FS in the mail for chicken pox asking me to do before next cycle and so I went yesterday and seeing as they were taking blood gave them the beta test too (they ask us to do every IUI cycle but usually I dont bother and ask them to add to my CD3 tests). But I wont know the results till tuesday now because of the long weekend. Im assuming my period will come by then though.

but whats crazy is that according to temps I usually ovulate the day of my smiley face as my temps go up the next day. So if that happened this month I am 16 or 17 dpo! and for sure a test should be positive. So I have to think that I did ovulate the day of my IUI and its coming today, but means my temps have not tanked for the first time ever.

Im hoping she just comes today and my temps are wrong. I even looked back on old charts (I used to print a calender and write down my period, ovulation etc) and if I say 1dpo is the day after smiley face Im usually a 14 day LP, but if its 2 days after then Im 13. But this month Im 2 days later and 14 day LP, so much longer.

of course theres that small thought in my head that what if Im one of those people who dont get a positive preg test till later, but really what are the chances of that. it could be the tests or my temps are wrong....these are both ttc aids we rely on so its BS!! :grr:

Ive been trying to keep a pma every month and this is the last straw, I think Im done. I said to my hubby forget this nonsense I just want to do ivf for a proper chance and if that doesnt work thats it. A life without children is even fine by me as I love travel etc, Im just the type of person who is used to getting results when I try for something, and dont like this unknown thing. Ive worked damn hard all my life, moved to a different country for a better life, things have worked out great and I have a great life. This TTC thing sucks as when you add 1 plus 1 it should equal 2, but its doesnt.

ok rant over, pma over :cry: Im upset at my husband as he just invited his parents over even though I told him I didnt feel like company. His mother does my head in as she talks non stop and I cant just go and do my own thing as she acts like oh sarah doesnt want us here. Im really not in the mood to be social and already tomorrow we have a family dinner with them all so I just wanted to relax today, but no hubby had to ask them over.

FYI heres my chart, I wasnt temping as my family was here and I wish I was to pinpoint my ovulation better. who knows perhaps I ovulated later, they do say sometimes it doesnt work and tries again later, and so my period will just be later.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3133c0


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sarah, there really isn't enough on your chart for me to determine much from it and although I hate using CP and CM, do you know what yours are right now?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sarah, there really isn't enough on your chart for me to determine much from it and although I hate using CP and CM, do you know what yours are right now?

thank you for reading my long post! CP is high (although it was low for some of yesterday) and CM is creamy.

I wasnt temping earlier but the temp today is high for this stage in my cycle, you can see by previous charts how it usually tanks 14 or 15 dpo.

I just hate the unknown, if she is coming fine just come as this was my least favourite month to get preggers.


----------



## dachsundmom

Like I said, I hate CP...but, the high position leads me to believe that AF is not going to show today and that your OV might have been later than you thought.

But, your previous charts always seem to indicate that OV is CD14-16ish.

Did your RE/FS confirm ovulation this cycle?


----------



## Natsby

Sarah how do you feel? Is it possible you have a higher temp because you are fighting a bit of an infection? Well fingers crossed either she arrives today or tomorrow you get a bfp!! hugs


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Like I said, I hate CP...but, the high position leads me to believe that AF is not going to show today and that your OV might have been later than you thought.
> 
> But, your previous charts always seem to indicate that OV is CD14-16ish.
> 
> Did your RE/FS confirm ovulation this cycle?

yeah I dont think she is coming today either because my temp didnt tank.

I have that small cyst so perhaps that is prolonging my cycle?? they didnt confirm ovulation no, I dont go back after the IUI. So all I can go on is my LH surge and the blood test the day before my IUI confirmed a surge. But a surge doesnt mean you ovulated so who knows :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah....please hang in there...its not over yet

HUGS!


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> Sarah how do you feel? Is it possible you have a higher temp because you are fighting a bit of an infection? Well fingers crossed either she arrives today or tomorrow you get a bfp!! hugs

I feel fine, Im not sick or anything. Now im thinking another scenerio is I didnt ovulate and perhaps thats turned into a cyst like one did last month :growlmad: but would my temps have gone higher if I didnt ovulate, anyone know??

if that happened I would insist on the trigger every month as that guarantees ovulation.


----------



## dachsundmom

I was a little surprised that you got to do another clomid cycle with a cyst, but I guess every doctor has a different protocol. 

A cyst/residual follie is why I was pulled off of the meds.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I was a little surprised that you got to do another clomid cycle with a cyst, but I guess every doctor has a different protocol.
> 
> A cyst/residual follie is why I was pulled off of the meds.

she said it was small and she didnt think it would be a problem, and they tested my estrogen and it was low, so said it was ok to continue with another cycle. the cyst hadnt grown after the clomid so she said it was probably going to hang around and not do anything, and that often women have them and dont know.


----------



## dachsundmom

Your FS seems to be very on top of things and I like her answer.

My doctor just said no for the next cycle.

I hate the wait and I hate TTC. I took my revenge out on my hair this morning and stupidly colored it myself. Now it's just scary, lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Your FS seems to be very on top of things and I like her answer.
> 
> My doctor just said no for the next cycle.
> 
> I hate the wait and I hate TTC. I took my revenge out on my hair this morning and stupidly colored it myself. Now it's just scary, lol.

this was actually the nurse....Im in the care of her nursing team and only see my FS every 3 months. but they are very good and follow protocols for everything (which can be good and frustrating). 

I went from blond to brown this week and its waaayyyy to dark for me....the colour just grabbed on. My hairdresser says to use a cheap shampoo everyday and it will fade. what colour are you??!!


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Sarah....please hang in there...its not over yet
> 
> HUGS!

LL GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!!!! I hope they retrieve loads of great eggies [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

your bfp will cheer us all up and inspire us :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Being Asian, my hair is naturally dark, but I do highlight it and take my base a medium brown.

I decided this morning I wanted to see my natural hair color and the dye grabbed on to my highlights and it's very, very dark.

I'll have to go and buy some Suave, lol


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Being Asian, my hair is naturally dark, but I do highlight it and take my base a medium brown.
> 
> I decided this morning I wanted to see my natural hair color and the dye grabbed on to my highlights and it's very, very dark.
> 
> I'll have to go and buy some Suave, lol

that sounds like mine! Im really pale and so I dont look good too dark. even though my hubby like it as he says my blue eyes look good. I want a more choclately colour, this is just dull!

thank you prefer talking about hair colour than ttcing :haha:

hubby is taking me our fot lunch, the only fun I will have today before his parents come over urgghhh


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck with the in-laws and tell DH to ask next time, lol.

My dark hair color will just be an excuse to buy new lipstick, lol.


----------



## onmymind17

LLbean said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, i will keep you all updated if your interested. I just wish next friday would get here lol. My first hurdle will be day 3 bloods, and hopefully my FSH, AMH and follicle counts are all good and we can use my eggs. The last time i had anything done was nov 2010, at that time my FSH was 7.2 and my follicle count was 5 on the right side and 6 on the left. I have never had the AMH test run, so it will be interesting.
> 
> Best of luck!!!
> 
> I get the trigger tonight and egg retrieval on Sunday morning...eeeekkkkkssss!Click to expand...

Ohhhhhh how exciting, tell me did you ever do IUI's before, how was the IVF process? You have to let me know how the egg retrieval was. Did they tell you how long you have to just sit after the egg retreival, and how long after they put them back in? I will be praying for you honey!!


----------



## Rashaa

LLbean said:


> [
> Best of luck!!!
> 
> I get the trigger tonight and egg retrieval on Sunday morning...eeeekkkkkssss!

:hugs: good luck LL, that's so exciting  sticky bean fx'ed for you


----------



## onmymind17

Sarah, sending you big hugs, and to tell you not to give up, Clomid can mess with you big time, you probably ovulated later than you thought, its common with clomid to ovulate later than you normally would. As for the CP, i never rely on it, mine goes all over the place. I think your temps being higher is a good sign, i know that clomid can raise your temps, but this is not your first cycle using it, so higher temps are great. I know quite a few people that did not get their bfp's until way later. I even had that happen, out of my 4 pg, 3 of them i got a bfp on 10dpo, but one of them did not show up until 14dpo. Just remember with IUI's its still a natural thing, and that eggie could have scooted clear across to the other side before it implanted, that could be why its taking so much longer. Fingers are crossed for you hon, as they say its not over until AF shows, and i am praying that she wont show for 9 months for you!!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

onmymind17 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, i will keep you all updated if your interested. I just wish next friday would get here lol. My first hurdle will be day 3 bloods, and hopefully my FSH, AMH and follicle counts are all good and we can use my eggs. The last time i had anything done was nov 2010, at that time my FSH was 7.2 and my follicle count was 5 on the right side and 6 on the left. I have never had the AMH test run, so it will be interesting.
> 
> Best of luck!!!
> 
> I get the trigger tonight and egg retrieval on Sunday morning...eeeekkkkkssss!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhh how exciting, tell me did you ever do IUI's before, how was the IVF process? You have to let me know how the egg retrieval was. Did they tell you how long you have to just sit after the egg retreival, and how long after they put them back in? I will be praying for you honey!!Click to expand...

nope, no IUI...straight o IVF...I have a journal with that process. They will put the embryos back in depending on how they look but supposedly 5 days


----------



## sarahincanada

onmymind17 said:


> Sarah, sending you big hugs, and to tell you not to give up, Clomid can mess with you big time, you probably ovulated later than you thought, its common with clomid to ovulate later than you normally would. As for the CP, i never rely on it, mine goes all over the place. I think your temps being higher is a good sign, i know that clomid can raise your temps, but this is not your first cycle using it, so higher temps are great. I know quite a few people that did not get their bfp's until way later. I even had that happen, out of my 4 pg, 3 of them i got a bfp on 10dpo, but one of them did not show up until 14dpo. Just remember with IUI's its still a natural thing, and that eggie could have scooted clear across to the other side before it implanted, that could be why its taking so much longer. Fingers are crossed for you hon, as they say its not over until AF shows, and i am praying that she wont show for 9 months for you!!:hugs:


thank you :kiss: clomid has been great to me first 2 months, temps seemed ok (I only temped the first clomid month) and cycles were normal 13LP. but this month I had a cyst so not surprised the whole cycle might be messed up. also I had my natural surge not the trigger...so I wonder if I didnt ovulate or it tried and then did it later. Next time Im going to insist on the trigger even if theres just 1 follicle (this time she wanted to wait to see if my 2nd follicle would grow, and in those 2 days I got my natural LH surge).

my dad is probably sitting up there with your dad thinking silly girls, its going to happen soon :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

I think I may found my answer...

What causes these cysts?
A corpus luteum, or functional cyst, is simply a leftover follicle that has outstayed its normal lifespan. *Sometimes, they continue to produce progesterone and estrogen, which may delay the arrival of the next period.*

so this is whart Im going to assume is happening, just so I stop thinking about it!!


----------



## Natsby

sarahincanada said:


> I think I may found my answer...
> 
> What causes these cysts?
> A corpus luteum, or functional cyst, is simply a leftover follicle that has outstayed its normal lifespan. *Sometimes, they continue to produce progesterone and estrogen, which may delay the arrival of the next period.*
> 
> so this is whart Im going to assume is happening, just so I stop thinking about it!!

Right I´ll borrow your excuse then and say me too because I´m going to go nuts if I don´t stop worrying now. Weird how we are always on the same cycle and this happens and we both get a delay, maybe in the stars, no Af today.


----------



## sarahincanada

clinic called, betas were negative so just waiting on AF


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry, S....:hugs:

R u trying the shots next?


----------



## Natsby

Bad luck Sarah,:hugs::hugs: maybe next cycle will be your sticky bean.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi Everyone, can I squeeze in here?

I am doing Femara and Follistim with and IUI this month. Anyone else using this protocol?
'

Best of luck to everyone!:dust:

p.s. onmymind17, my dog looks just like yours!


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> clinic called, betas were negative so just waiting on AF

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sorry, S....:hugs:
> 
> R u trying the shots next?

Im not sure, if I still have the cyst then no....I want to make sure this cyst is not going to stop me getting pregnant as Ive read some sites saying it can (by interfering with the hormones). if its still there CD3 then I will ask them if its best to skip a cycle and would birth control get rid of it. If its not there or if they are convinced its not doing anything I will probably just try clomid again, I dont think I have the extra $900 this month for injectables. the cyst definitely made my LP longer, and it could have been the reason I only had 1 mature follicle, so I want to get that figured out first.

natsby any more flow for you? hoping you will cheer me up with some good news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Do your doctors give you all the info you want? I find that I have to beg to get any information I want. I had my u/s yesterday to start Letrozole and she literally said nothing except "Looks fine.". WTH? TELL ME EVERYTHING!! I had a big cyst last month when I was pregnant using Clomid and she didn't even mention it.

Sorry, I had to let that out. And I'm really curious if it's just doctors that I see, or if this is common. I always read women saying..."my follicle was only 16" or whatever. My doctors don't tell me anything. As a matter of a fact, I'm going to have an IUI, but we literally didn't talk about that at all yesterday!

Is it ok to BD the day before the IUI/sperm washing? Is the sperm washing lab at the Dr's office?

Sorry your beta was neg sarahincanada. :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> Do your doctors give you all the info you want? I find that I have to beg to get any information I want. I had my u/s yesterday to start Letrozole and she literally said nothing except "Looks fine.". WTH? TELL ME EVERYTHING!! I had a big cyst last month when I was pregnant using Clomid and she didn't even mention it.
> 
> Sorry, I had to let that out. And I'm really curious if it's just doctors that I see, or if this is common. I always read women saying..."my follicle was only 16" or whatever. My doctors don't tell me anything. As a matter of a fact, I'm going to have an IUI, but we literally didn't talk about that at all yesterday!
> 
> Is it ok to BD the day before the IUI/sperm washing? Is the sperm washing lab at the Dr's office?
> 
> Sorry your beta was neg sarahincanada. :flower:

I do find the visits very quick and sometimes I have to ask them to repeat the info....they do tell me the follicle and lining size and explained about the cyst last time. I usually take in a notepad to write it down!

I was told to abstain 2-4 days before the IUI, but others on here are told just 24 hours so youd better check. At my hospital they do the sperm washing there onsite, but every place is different. good luck!


----------



## LLbean

My hubby is abstaining since 2 to 3 days before collection for procedure


----------



## sarahincanada

GOOD LUCK TODAY LL :hugs::kiss:[-o&lt;

Ive started a light bleed today so hoping this is CD1 so I can start a new fresh cycle, this last one sucked! Im going to ask them more about the cyst when I go in, if its going to make my cycles longer and restrict the amount of follicles I have then Id like to ask about getting rid of it, even if it means taking a month of on birth control pills. I will see what they say.


----------



## LLbean

All went well. Got 18 eggs! Feel fine but still sleepy so I will write more later.


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> All went well. Got 18 eggs! Feel fine but still sleepy so I will write more later.

yay!!! cant wait to hear how it went, hope it wasnt painful :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Nope. Not painful at all... Or at least I'm not feeling it yet ;-)


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Nope. Not painful at all... Or at least I'm not feeling it yet ;-)

were you completely out for the retrival or did you feel some of it?


----------



## LLbean

out completely, not full on anesthesia but I was out!


----------



## sarahincanada

so just got back from my CD3 blood & ultrasound apt....my ovaries are silent so my cyst has gone :happydance: and I am switching to Gonal F :happydance: just injected 75 iu and am doing the same till CD7, then go back CD8 (sunday) for an ultrasound. I purchased 2 Gonal F pens which were $334 each so $668. Thats enough for 8 days @ 75 iu, so Im hoping thats all I need and I dont have to purchase another pen! but I will probably need one more. Anyone else done Gonal F with IUI? I will go and ask this question in the assisted folder.


----------



## Rashaa

LLbean said:


> All went well. Got 18 eggs! Feel fine but still sleepy so I will write more later.

LL that's a good number of eggs!!! Good Job! :dust:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> so just got back from my CD3 blood & ultrasound apt....my ovaries are silent so my cyst has gone :happydance: and I am switching to Gonal F :happydance: just injected 75 iu and am doing the same till CD7, then go back CD8 (sunday) for an ultrasound. I purchased 2 Gonal F pens which were $334 each so $668. Thats enough for 8 days @ 75 iu, so Im hoping thats all I need and I dont have to purchase another pen! but I will probably need one more. Anyone else done Gonal F with IUI? I will go and ask this question in the assisted folder.

Great news Sarah! How nice that you were able to do it quickly. And the cyst is gone! Wonderful.

I have my first scan tomorrow morning. I'm also thinking of switching from femara to clomid (see panty checkers thread) next month.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> so just got back from my CD3 blood & ultrasound apt....my ovaries are silent so my cyst has gone :happydance: and I am switching to Gonal F :happydance: just injected 75 iu and am doing the same till CD7, then go back CD8 (sunday) for an ultrasound. I purchased 2 Gonal F pens which were $334 each so $668. Thats enough for 8 days @ 75 iu, so Im hoping thats all I need and I dont have to purchase another pen! but I will probably need one more. Anyone else done Gonal F with IUI? I will go and ask this question in the assisted folder.
> 
> Great news Sarah! How nice that you were able to do it quickly. And the cyst is gone! Wonderful.
> 
> I have my first scan tomorrow morning. I'm also thinking of switching from femara to clomid (see panty checkers thread) next month.Click to expand...

yes it was a good visit and Im feeling much more hopeful! I hope this works, if not I am really trying to find the money for IVF asap!!

I saw your post, too bad about the headache, I hope I dont get one on the gonal f. Good luck tomorrow, what kind of results did you have before on scans?


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, sending you big hugs, and to tell you not to give up, Clomid can mess with you big time, you probably ovulated later than you thought, its common with clomid to ovulate later than you normally would. As for the CP, i never rely on it, mine goes all over the place. I think your temps being higher is a good sign, i know that clomid can raise your temps, but this is not your first cycle using it, so higher temps are great. I know quite a few people that did not get their bfp's until way later. I even had that happen, out of my 4 pg, 3 of them i got a bfp on 10dpo, but one of them did not show up until 14dpo. Just remember with IUI's its still a natural thing, and that eggie could have scooted clear across to the other side before it implanted, that could be why its taking so much longer. Fingers are crossed for you hon, as they say its not over until AF shows, and i am praying that she wont show for 9 months for you!!:hugs:[/QU
> thank you :kiss: clomid has been great to me first 2 months, temps seemed ok (I only temped the first clomid month) and cycles were normal 13LP. but this month I had a cyst so not surprised the whole cycle might be messed up. also I had my natural surge not the trigger...so I wonder if I didnt ovulate or it tried and then did it later. Next time Im going to insist on the trigger even if theres just 1 follicle (this time she wanted to wait to see if my 2nd follicle would grow, and in those 2 days I got my natural LH surge).
> 
> my dad is probably sitting up there with your dad thinking silly girls, its going to happen soon :hugs:
> 
> Awwww they probably both are, both of them are probably smiling down on us saying just relax, your time is comming soon.
> 
> See i would defiantly get the trigger next time, thats what i worry about, is if i ovulated for sure, i mean you never know. I saw that the beta was negative, i am so sorry honey. My thoughts and prayers are with you that the next one works for you. Have you thought about doing injectables with IUI, i know for a lot of women the injectables work way better, and they dont have any side effects, especially the thinning of the lining that clomid causes. I know for me i tried clomid several times, and only the injectable cycles worked. Just a thought for you.Click to expand...


----------



## onmymind17

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi Everyone, can I squeeze in here?
> 
> I am doing Femara and Follistim with and IUI this month. Anyone else using this protocol?
> '
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!:dust:
> 
> p.s. onmymind17, my dog looks just like yours!

Welcome Janet, great to see you here, and of course you can squeeze in lol. I did 5 IUI's i used Gonal F which is the same as Follistim, but the cycle i used it with clomid did not work for me. I have heard of several ladies that did this protocal and it worked wonderfuly. Good luck, and i would love to see your dog!!!!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> Good luck tomorrow, what kind of results did you have before on scans?

Well this is my first medicated cycle this time ttc. 9 years ago, clomid thinned my lining, and gave me 3 follicles.
Femara is not supposed to interfere with the lining and should give me 1-2 follicles, as opposed to 3.

So, I guess I'm looking for a good lining with 1-2 follies, lol. Also, doc told me I should ov later on femara so I imagine that I'll need to go back multiple times for scans. 

I really am hoping not to hear the words "Oops, it looks like you've already ovulated." lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

onmymind17 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, sending you big hugs, and to tell you not to give up, Clomid can mess with you big time, you probably ovulated later than you thought, its common with clomid to ovulate later than you normally would. As for the CP, i never rely on it, mine goes all over the place. I think your temps being higher is a good sign, i know that clomid can raise your temps, but this is not your first cycle using it, so higher temps are great. I know quite a few people that did not get their bfp's until way later. I even had that happen, out of my 4 pg, 3 of them i got a bfp on 10dpo, but one of them did not show up until 14dpo. Just remember with IUI's its still a natural thing, and that eggie could have scooted clear across to the other side before it implanted, that could be why its taking so much longer. Fingers are crossed for you hon, as they say its not over until AF shows, and i am praying that she wont show for 9 months for you!!:hugs:[/QU
> thank you :kiss: clomid has been great to me first 2 months, temps seemed ok (I only temped the first clomid month) and cycles were normal 13LP. but this month I had a cyst so not surprised the whole cycle might be messed up. also I had my natural surge not the trigger...so I wonder if I didnt ovulate or it tried and then did it later. Next time Im going to insist on the trigger even if theres just 1 follicle (this time she wanted to wait to see if my 2nd follicle would grow, and in those 2 days I got my natural LH surge).
> 
> my dad is probably sitting up there with your dad thinking silly girls, its going to happen soon :hugs:
> 
> Awwww they probably both are, both of them are probably smiling down on us saying just relax, your time is comming soon.
> 
> See i would defiantly get the trigger next time, thats what i worry about, is if i ovulated for sure, i mean you never know. I saw that the beta was negative, i am so sorry honey.  My thoughts and prayers are with you that the next one works for you. Have you thought about doing injectables with IUI, i know for a lot of women the injectables work way better, and they dont have any side effects, especially the thinning of the lining that clomid causes. I know for me i tried clomid several times, and only the injectable cycles worked. Just a thought for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive switched and did my first injection today :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## onmymind17

JanetPlanet said:


> Do your doctors give you all the info you want? I find that I have to beg to get any information I want. I had my u/s yesterday to start Letrozole and she literally said nothing except "Looks fine.". WTH? TELL ME EVERYTHING!! I had a big cyst last month when I was pregnant using Clomid and she didn't even mention it.
> 
> Sorry, I had to let that out. And I'm really curious if it's just doctors that I see, or if this is common. I always read women saying..."my follicle was only 16" or whatever. My doctors don't tell me anything. As a matter of a fact, I'm going to have an IUI, but we literally didn't talk about that at all yesterday!
> 
> Is it ok to BD the day before the IUI/sperm washing? Is the sperm washing lab at the Dr's office?
> 
> Sorry your beta was neg sarahincanada. :flower:

You need to force them to tell you the information!!! Your paying them for a service, its not like they are doing it for free, i would tell her, look, i dont know what i am supposed to do, and i am not wasting money for nothing. My doctors office told me everything, every time i went in there not only did the u/s person tell me the quantity and size of the follies, but they also sent a message after 3pm with the blood test results, and all the follies and sizes. As for the IUI, you need to abstain from sex for at least two days, but no more than 5, and yes they will wash the sperm right there, they only have a small time window, so for me what we would do is DH would go in at 7:30am and do his thing, and then I would go in either 9am or 9:30am and they would perform the IUI. Honey dont let them not tell you anything, that would be like you going to dinner and the waiter just gives you whatever he feels like rather than asking you what you want. Good luck, i sure hope this IUI works for you!!


----------



## onmymind17

LLbean said:


> All went well. Got 18 eggs! Feel fine but still sleepy so I will write more later.

Wow, 18 eggs, thats fantastic honey!!!! :happydance::happydance: way to go momma!!!!!


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> so just got back from my CD3 blood & ultrasound apt....my ovaries are silent so my cyst has gone :happydance: and I am switching to Gonal F :happydance: just injected 75 iu and am doing the same till CD7, then go back CD8 (sunday) for an ultrasound. I purchased 2 Gonal F pens which were $334 each so $668. Thats enough for 8 days @ 75 iu, so Im hoping thats all I need and I dont have to purchase another pen! but I will probably need one more. Anyone else done Gonal F with IUI? I will go and ask this question in the assisted folder.

Me me, i did gonal f with IUI for 4 of my 5 IUI's the very first IUI (They started me on gonal f, not on clomid) did not work, but the 3 after that did, and the gonal f does not have any side effects, except majorly sore overies becasue you have so many eggies in there lol.

OK ignore my other post, i am catching up here and just saw that your way ahead of me and already on injectables lol.


----------



## LLbean

Gonal_F is what I did too for IVF but my dosage was WAY higher (225) and no headaches so :thumbup:...and I also hear Follistim STINGS like a mofo...so I am happy I got the Gonal-F instead

Yes there were 18 eggs...out of those 13 were mature enough to Fertilize...out of those 8 are developing nicely...waiting to hear tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Well ladies, I'm joining the IVF club!

Got my AMH test results today and was at 0.68 which is low so doctor recommended IVF asap! 

I'm a little freaked out at the low reserve and the quick jump to IVF! Just makes me so mad that doctors don't offer this test at pre-TTC meetings. I would have gladly paid to know my egg count so I could have known that I had limited time!

So starting BCP's tonight and start injections / IVF in October.


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi ladies! I had a quick question.

can we still ovulate on our own while taking fertility meds? Im not 100% sure but I swear I feel like Im ovulating right now and Im scheduled to take the trigger tomorrow at 4pm....

any help is greatly appreciated :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

GL!


----------



## LiSa2010

Im doing follistim and it isn't bad at all...

hockey, good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

hockey24 said:


> Well ladies, I'm joining the IVF club!
> 
> Got my AMH test results today and was at 0.68 which is low so doctor recommended IVF asap!
> 
> I'm a little freaked out at the low reserve and the quick jump to IVF! Just makes me so mad that doctors don't offer this test at pre-TTC meetings. I would have gladly paid to know my egg count so I could have known that I had limited time!
> 
> So starting BCP's tonight and start injections / IVF in October.

good luck hockey...did you get the fibroid sorted? or has it already been removed?

all the best :dust:


----------



## hockey24

[/QUOTE]

good luck hockey...did you get the fibroid sorted? or has it already been removed?

all the best :dust:[/QUOTE]

I had the saline ultra sound this morning and the doc thought it was small and implanted in the wall far enough to not have a huge impact. He thought surgically it would be tough to remove

So no surgery! But the news I wasn't expecting was - your running out of time (like I didn't already know that) much sooner than you thought so time to be aggressive!


----------



## readyformore

hockey24 said:


> Well ladies, I'm joining the IVF club!
> 
> Got my AMH test results today and was at 0.68 which is low so doctor recommended IVF asap!
> 
> I'm a little freaked out at the low reserve and the quick jump to IVF! Just makes me so mad that doctors don't offer this test at pre-TTC meetings. I would have gladly paid to know my egg count so I could have known that I had limited time!
> 
> So starting BCP's tonight and start injections / IVF in October.

That's really interesting. My AMH is 0.7 and my doc didn't even discuss IVF. She recommended IUI or sex with meds first.

I guess that each doc thinks different.


----------



## onmymind17

readyformore said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm joining the IVF club!
> 
> Got my AMH test results today and was at 0.68 which is low so doctor recommended IVF asap!
> 
> I'm a little freaked out at the low reserve and the quick jump to IVF! Just makes me so mad that doctors don't offer this test at pre-TTC meetings. I would have gladly paid to know my egg count so I could have known that I had limited time!
> 
> So starting BCP's tonight and start injections / IVF in October.
> 
> That's really interesting. My AMH is 0.7 and my doc didn't even discuss IVF. She recommended IUI or sex with meds first.
> 
> I guess that each doc thinks different.Click to expand...

What is a good AMH number? I have never had mine tested, the only think i know was my FSH day 3 was 7.2 the last time. I am sure this new doctor will check AMH so i wanted to have a good idea of what is a good number.


----------



## Indigo77

*CD3 BLOOD WORK *
Hormone testing is performed on (CD) 3 (or 2 or 4) and is a simple blood test.

*ESTRADIOL (E2) *- is produced by the ovary and levels should be low in the early part of the menstrual cycle. High day 3 levels may indicate a cyst in the ovary or diminished ovarian reserve.


LESS THAN 80 pg/mL......normal

80-100 pg/mL.............borderline

OVER 100 pg/mL..........abnormal
​
*PROLACTIN *-Both luteinizing hormone (LH) and follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) are necessary for ovulation. If, for example, hyperlactinemia is caused by a prolactionoma, a tumor in the pituitary gland, then this could interfere with the secretion of LH and FSH. Any change in LH and FSH can cause ovulation and menstrual abnormalities. The normal range for hormone levels will vary between laboratories.


PROLACTIN < 24 ng/ ml
​
*LUTEINIZING HORMONE (LH)*- is produced by the pituitary gland and levels are increased before ovulation. A LH/FSH ratio of greater than 2:1 or 3:1 may be diagnostic of Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS).


LH < 7 mlIU/ml
​
*FOLLICLE STIMULATING HORMONE (FSH) *- is produced by the pituitary gland and is responsible for the egg maturation process. High day 3 FSH levels are associated with diminished ovarian reserve.


FSH


9 or less ~ Normal FSH level
9 - 11 ~ Fair. Slightly reduced live birth rate.
11- 15 ~ Reduced ovarian reserve. Reduced live birth rate.
15 - 20 ~ Low ovarian reserve.
Over 20 ~ Very poor ovarian reserve
.​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*AMH*


Optimal Fertility...............28.6 pmol/L &#8211; 48.5 pmol/L
Satisfactory Fertility.........15.7 pmol/L &#8211; 28.6 pmol/L
Low Fertility......................2.2 pmol/L &#8211; 15.7 pmol/L
Very Low/Undetectable.......0.0 pmol/L &#8211; 2.2 pmol/L
​
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*SEMEN ANALYSIS*

WHO 2010 CRITERIA


pH: 7.2 or higher
White Blood Cells: Less than 1 x 106/mL


Volume: 1.5 mL
Concentration: 15M/mL
Count: 40 million
Motility: 40%
Vitality: 58%
Morphology: - This is a very controversial test which is quickly becoming outdated as a test. Please touch base with your male infertility specialist before taking this test too seriously.
​
WHO 2009 CRITERIA


Volume: 1.5 ml
Concentration: 15 million/ml
Count: 39 million
Motility: 40%
Vitality: 58% 
Morphology: 4%
​


----------



## readyformore

onmymind17 said:
 

> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm joining the IVF club!
> 
> Got my AMH test results today and was at 0.68 which is low so doctor recommended IVF asap!
> 
> I'm a little freaked out at the low reserve and the quick jump to IVF! Just makes me so mad that doctors don't offer this test at pre-TTC meetings. I would have gladly paid to know my egg count so I could have known that I had limited time!
> 
> So starting BCP's tonight and start injections / IVF in October.
> 
> That's really interesting. My AMH is 0.7 and my doc didn't even discuss IVF. She recommended IUI or sex with meds first.
> 
> I guess that each doc thinks different.Click to expand...
> 
> What is a good AMH number? I have never had mine tested, the only think i know was my FSH day 3 was 7.2 the last time. I am sure this new doctor will check AMH so i wanted to have a good idea of what is a good number.Click to expand...

And my FSH was 9.0 & 10.6.
Doc said anything under 11 was good. 
:shrug:


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey24 said:


> Well ladies, I'm joining the IVF club!
> 
> Got my AMH test results today and was at 0.68 which is low so doctor recommended IVF asap!
> 
> I'm a little freaked out at the low reserve and the quick jump to IVF! Just makes me so mad that doctors don't offer this test at pre-TTC meetings. I would have gladly paid to know my egg count so I could have known that I had limited time!
> 
> So starting BCP's tonight and start injections / IVF in October.

good luck hockey!! I am sure October will be your month!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

LiSa2010 said:


> Hi ladies! I had a quick question.
> 
> can we still ovulate on our own while taking fertility meds? Im not 100% sure but I swear I feel like Im ovulating right now and Im scheduled to take the trigger tomorrow at 4pm....
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated :hugs:

YES you can definitely surge and ovulate on your own with fertility meds....I did that last month as they were waiting for another follicle to catch up. Are you having ovulation pains then? could be from the stimulation, are they doing bloods on you soon as they can detect the LH surge from that.


----------



## sarahincanada

I asked about the AMH test today and she said they order it if theres a concern with bloods, my FSH was 5 and 3.5 one time, but Id like to know my AMH so may ask for it.

hockey24 thats so exciting, I just know this thread is going to be full of BFPS beftween now and december :happydance:

I notice you are on BC pills for a month, why is that? I was hoping in November on CD1 if I wanted to I could switch from IUI to IVF, LL you mentioned they could probably do that if I have a couple of tests ahead of time. But I hear of people on BC pills for a month before and wondered why. If my 1st injectable cycle doesnt work Im asking next month. Im desperately trying to find the $ to do IVF in November but not sure if I will be successful.


----------



## crystal443

hockey24 said:


> Well ladies, I'm joining the IVF club!
> 
> Got my AMH test results today and was at 0.68 which is low so doctor recommended IVF asap!
> 
> I'm a little freaked out at the low reserve and the quick jump to IVF! Just makes me so mad that doctors don't offer this test at pre-TTC meetings. I would have gladly paid to know my egg count so I could have known that I had limited time!
> 
> So starting BCP's tonight and start injections / IVF in October.

Good Luck Hockey!!! I start my IVF cycle in a few weeks..no down reg for me though.:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> I asked about the AMH test today and she said they order it if theres a concern with bloods, my FSH was 5 and 3.5 one time, but Id like to know my AMH so may ask for it.
> 
> hockey24 thats so exciting, I just know this thread is going to be full of BFPS beftween now and december :happydance:
> 
> I notice you are on BC pills for a month, why is that? I was hoping in November on CD1 if I wanted to I could switch from IUI to IVF, LL you mentioned they could probably do that if I have a couple of tests ahead of time. But I hear of people on BC pills for a month before and wondered why. If my 1st injectable cycle doesnt work Im asking next month. Im desperately trying to find the $ to do IVF in November but not sure if I will be successful.

Sarah- the BCP are for down regulating..which means the BCP gives your ovaries a rest before stimming. The full IVF cycle is longer as well..I think with down reg a cycle is 6-8 weeks and a Flare Cycle or short protocol is about the same time as a normal cycle so about 28-30 days.


----------



## hockey24

I'm really glad that I asked about the AMH as my gyno didn't do it when I asked. Only did FSH - which was normal. After reading about AMH on this site (love this forum), I asked my FS to do the test. If I hadn't asked for it specifically, I don't think anyone would have done it until we started the injectable or IVF stage. 

Readyformore - that makes me hopeful that your doc wasn't as concerned about jumping to IVF. My doc might be in more of rush because I'm paying for COBRA insurance for a previous employers health plan that will pay for any fertility treatments 100% but I am limited to 3 IVF's. Since its paid by insurance, he's probably more than happy to jump to the most aggressive plan. 

I just want whatever will work at this point!!

Sarah, I would ask what the protocol for IVF is for your clinic. I received a booklet of the process and what tests are required beforehand so I could plan the timing right as well as a list of medication options, do & don'ts, etc. 

Good luck Crystal!!! 

:dust::dust:


----------



## EmmaRose

May need to start looking into this myself... over 35 and it's almost been a year TTC #2. Was hoping it wouldn't take this much time (I was spoiled the last time - in that it didn't take this long) I'm going to give it another 2 months then I'm going to get a referral.


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I asked about the AMH test today and she said they order it if theres a concern with bloods, my FSH was 5 and 3.5 one time, but Id like to know my AMH so may ask for it.
> 
> hockey24 thats so exciting, I just know this thread is going to be full of BFPS beftween now and december :happydance:
> 
> I notice you are on BC pills for a month, why is that? I was hoping in November on CD1 if I wanted to I could switch from IUI to IVF, LL you mentioned they could probably do that if I have a couple of tests ahead of time. But I hear of people on BC pills for a month before and wondered why. If my 1st injectable cycle doesnt work Im asking next month. Im desperately trying to find the $ to do IVF in November but not sure if I will be successful.
> 
> Sarah- the BCP are for down regulating..which means the BCP gives your ovaries a rest before stimming. The full IVF cycle is longer as well..I think with down reg a cycle is 6-8 weeks and a Flare Cycle or short protocol is about the same time as a normal cycle so about 28-30 days.Click to expand...

ok I will definitely ask them if this cycle doesnt work and if Ive managed to scrape together the money and thinking of proceeding in Nov. I wonder how they decide someone needs to down regulate or not. If I can have all the tests on october and be ready for nov if I choose, that would be great.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, from what I have found, it just depends on the clinic.

It's just all so confusing, lol.


----------



## crystal443

Sarah and DMom- We were told about both cycles, however we were told that a Flare(short protocol) seems to work best for women 35+ I'm not sure why..Dr. Google will probably know, however we were also told if the Clinic was having a really busy month we may have to do a long cycle which really means I would go on BCP and when they're ready for me I would stop the pill and start stimming. So basically they can control your cycle. I do think it depends on the Clinic and what they're beliefs are though because there are lots of 35+ women down reg. before stimming.


----------



## readyformore

Sheesh. I would think if you're spending so much money, you'd get to do the protocol that has better success. Even if you have to wait a month or so.


----------



## crystal443

Yeah you'd think hey? It would be our choice to down reg or wait until the next cycle and we were told its uncommon for it to be too busy but apparently there are the odd times that there are alot of women cycling at the same time. I had already decided I would wait until the next cycle if that happened because I figured once they got me on the pill they could bugger me around if they wanted.


----------



## LiSa2010

sarahincanada said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I had a quick question.
> 
> can we still ovulate on our own while taking fertility meds? Im not 100% sure but I swear I feel like Im ovulating right now and Im scheduled to take the trigger tomorrow at 4pm....
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated :hugs:
> 
> YES you can definitely surge and ovulate on your own with fertility meds....I did that last month as they were waiting for another follicle to catch up. Are you having ovulation pains then? could be from the stimulation, are they doing bloods on you soon as they can detect the LH surge from that.Click to expand...

hi Sarah, thanks!
I had an u/s on Monday but no b/w as all labs were closed due to the holiday.. I had cramps yesterday afternoon and also started to get low back pain but don't recall having pain in my ovaries although I did get a twinge feeling in my left ovary. I felt pain in my left ovary late last night after :sex:. doc said :sex: last night and do the trigger today.... and IUI tomorrow at 3:30pm... 
since you O on your own did you still do the trigger shot?


----------



## readyformore

Just had my scan. 
2 follicles. 1 measured 20 and another was 14.5.

Nurse told me to trigger tonight and then have IUI friday morning. She said they have the best success with IUI 36 hours post trigger.

Ok, but I was worried I'd completely miss the egg! I have had ov pain the past 2 days, temp was really down today (although I know this is somewhat unreliable with femara), and my follicle was a fabulous size at 20. I was afraid I'd ov tomorrow and have zero chance if I waited 2 days for IUI.

So I compromised. Trigger this am (I must admit, I give a fab shot, lol!), then IUI tomorrow morning 24 hours post trigger. I figure hopefully the sperm will live a few hours (nurse said they'll live 36 hours. I'm assuming this is post wash stats). I'm sure I have a better chance with that then having IUI a day after ov!

DH said he's okay with whatever as long as I start talking to him. I told him no problem, I'll talk to him as long as he gets his junk into the cup!

I swear to all that is holy, if he can't make it work and leave me a great sample, he's going to be sleeping in that new camper of ours.


----------



## sarahincanada

LiSa2010 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I had a quick question.
> 
> can we still ovulate on our own while taking fertility meds? Im not 100% sure but I swear I feel like Im ovulating right now and Im scheduled to take the trigger tomorrow at 4pm....
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated :hugs:
> 
> YES you can definitely surge and ovulate on your own with fertility meds....I did that last month as they were waiting for another follicle to catch up. Are you having ovulation pains then? could be from the stimulation, are they doing bloods on you soon as they can detect the LH surge from that.Click to expand...
> 
> hi Sarah, thanks!
> I had an u/s on Monday but no b/w as all labs were closed due to the holiday.. I had cramps yesterday afternoon and also started to get low back pain but don't recall having pain in my ovaries although I did get a twinge feeling in my left ovary. I felt pain in my left ovary late last night after :sex:. doc said :sex: last night and do the trigger today.... and IUI tomorrow at 3:30pm...
> since you O on your own did you still do the trigger shot?Click to expand...

no, once they detect your natural LH surge they dont have you do the trigger anymore. good luck :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah and DMom- We were told about both cycles, however we were told that a Flare(short protocol) seems to work best for women 35+ I'm not sure why..Dr. Google will probably know, however we were also told if the Clinic was having a really busy month we may have to do a long cycle which really means I would go on BCP and when they're ready for me I would stop the pill and start stimming. So basically they can control your cycle. I do think it depends on the Clinic and what they're beliefs are though because there are lots of 35+ women down reg. before stimming.

yay just found out my FS apt has been moved from October to Sept 28...so I can ask all the questions regarding what if on CD1 in November I wanted to switch to IVF. Im hoping they will say yes and order whatever tests for me to do in October. Depending on when my IUI is I might know on the 28th if this cycle has been successful or not.


----------



## Indigo77

Ready....Would you do IVF?


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Ready....Would you do IVF?

Maybe. 

It depends on a multitude of factors.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Ready....Would you do IVF?
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> It depends on a multitude of factors.Click to expand...

ready good luck tomorrow at your IUI, wishing you millions of healthy, motile
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, anything new to report with the new protocol?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, anything new to report with the new protocol?

just lots of nausea! Im very sensitive so its probably just a reaction to the stronger meds.:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, anything new to report with the new protocol?
> 
> just lots of nausea! Im very sensitive so its probably just a reaction to the stronger meds.:nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Clomid did that to me; funny how we all react differently to the meds.

Have you told your doc? Maybe the dosage is too much for you or is 75mg the smallest dose available?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, anything new to report with the new protocol?
> 
> just lots of nausea! Im very sensitive so its probably just a reaction to the stronger meds.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Clomid did that to me; funny how we all react differently to the meds.
> 
> Have you told your doc? Maybe the dosage is too much for you or is 75mg the smallest dose available?Click to expand...

I did call and leave a message, Im hoping I will get used to it! Ive heard of people having a less dosage, and people having more. They were quite aggressive putting me on 100 clomid straight away so glad they didnt give me 150 gonal f! if on sunday I have lots of follicles growing it will all be worth it :thumbup:
how are you doing?


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> Just had my scan.
> 2 follicles. 1 measured 20 and another was 14.5.
> 
> Nurse told me to trigger tonight and then have IUI friday morning. She said they have the best success with IUI 36 hours post trigger.
> 
> Ok, but I was worried I'd completely miss the egg! I have had ov pain the past 2 days, temp was really down today (although I know this is somewhat unreliable with femara), and my follicle was a fabulous size at 20. I was afraid I'd ov tomorrow and have zero chance if I waited 2 days for IUI.
> 
> So I compromised. Trigger this am (I must admit, I give a fab shot, lol!), then IUI tomorrow morning 24 hours post trigger. I figure hopefully the sperm will live a few hours (nurse said they'll live 36 hours. I'm assuming this is post wash stats). I'm sure I have a better chance with that then having IUI a day after ov!
> 
> DH said he's okay with whatever as long as I start talking to him. I told him no problem, I'll talk to him as long as he gets his junk into the cup!
> 
> I swear to all that is holy, if he can't make it work and leave me a great sample, he's going to be sleeping in that new camper of ours.

Good Luck Ready!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm just here and my PMA is dead, lol.


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah and DMom- We were told about both cycles, however we were told that a Flare(short protocol) seems to work best for women 35+ I'm not sure why..Dr. Google will probably know, however we were also told if the Clinic was having a really busy month we may have to do a long cycle which really means I would go on BCP and when they're ready for me I would stop the pill and start stimming. So basically they can control your cycle. I do think it depends on the Clinic and what they're beliefs are though because there are lots of 35+ women down reg. before stimming.
> 
> yay just found out my FS apt has been moved from October to Sept 28...so I can ask all the questions regarding what if on CD1 in November I wanted to switch to IVF. Im hoping they will say yes and order whatever tests for me to do in October. Depending on when my IUI is I might know on the 28th if this cycle has been successful or not.Click to expand...

That's great news:thumbup: I didn't do a whole lot of testing for IVF..I had some blood work and a scan completed for a baseline and that was it:shrug: I hope you get your answers soon and you get anice surprise this cycle:flower:


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I asked about the AMH test today and she said they order it if theres a concern with bloods, my FSH was 5 and 3.5 one time, but Id like to know my AMH so may ask for it.
> 
> hockey24 thats so exciting, I just know this thread is going to be full of BFPS beftween now and december :happydance:
> 
> I notice you are on BC pills for a month, why is that? I was hoping in November on CD1 if I wanted to I could switch from IUI to IVF, LL you mentioned they could probably do that if I have a couple of tests ahead of time. But I hear of people on BC pills for a month before and wondered why. If my 1st injectable cycle doesnt work Im asking next month. Im desperately trying to find the $ to do IVF in November but not sure if I will be successful.
> 
> Sarah- the BCP are for down regulating..which means the BCP gives your ovaries a rest before stimming. The full IVF cycle is longer as well..I think with down reg a cycle is 6-8 weeks and a Flare Cycle or short protocol is about the same time as a normal cycle so about 28-30 days.Click to expand...
> 
> ok I will definitely ask them if this cycle doesnt work and if Ive managed to scrape together the money and thinking of proceeding in Nov. I wonder how they decide someone needs to down regulate or not. If I can have all the tests on october and be ready for nov if I choose, that would be great.Click to expand...

Sarah, i am hoping that i wont have to do BCP, my cycles are great and i dont want to mess them up, on friday when i talk to the doctor i am going to ask her about it, i have also heard that they put you on the BCP's so that they can sync you up with their schedules, and this way they have a bunch of women doing the retrevials all at the same time. Ugh this IVF stuff is so confusing lol.


----------



## onmymind17

readyformore said:


> Just had my scan.
> 2 follicles. 1 measured 20 and another was 14.5.
> 
> Nurse told me to trigger tonight and then have IUI friday morning. She said they have the best success with IUI 36 hours post trigger.
> 
> Ok, but I was worried I'd completely miss the egg! I have had ov pain the past 2 days, temp was really down today (although I know this is somewhat unreliable with femara), and my follicle was a fabulous size at 20. I was afraid I'd ov tomorrow and have zero chance if I waited 2 days for IUI.
> 
> So I compromised. Trigger this am (I must admit, I give a fab shot, lol!), then IUI tomorrow morning 24 hours post trigger. I figure hopefully the sperm will live a few hours (nurse said they'll live 36 hours. I'm assuming this is post wash stats). I'm sure I have a better chance with that then having IUI a day after ov!
> 
> DH said he's okay with whatever as long as I start talking to him. I told him no problem, I'll talk to him as long as he gets his junk into the cup!
> 
> I swear to all that is holy, if he can't make it work and leave me a great sample, he's going to be sleeping in that new camper of ours.

Oh wow, i cannot believe they told you to trigger tonight and then IUI on friday!!! I have done 5 IUI's and every one of them you do the trigger that night and IUI was early the next morning and then they did a second one the day after. I think you made a wise decision in doing the trigger in the morning, you dont want to miss that egg!!! Good luck honey!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi everyone! I took a lil break from all the baby-making obsessing for the past day or so. Thank goodness Im back in here, because all the ladies in their 20s were depressing me! I totally understand their frustration, and I feel for them. But I have to say that its a different feeling when youre older and trying to conceive. I kept wanting to type (scream), YOURE ONLY 25, YOU HAVE TIME ON YOUR SIDE!!! Yeah, I know, thats not nice, thats why I kept my fingers quiet. But I still thought it.



> Good luck, and I would love to see your dog!!!!

*onmymind17, *I would love to show her to you if only I knew how to do that! Lol 




> You need to force them to tell you the information!!!



Well, I wish it were that easy. At my CD2 u/s I said, How many follicles do you see? and she said, Some, but theyre very small.

Um, that doesnt tell me anything. I am not a shrinking violet by any means, I ask a million questions, I just dont get specific answers.




> yes they will wash the sperm right there, they only have a small time window



I was just wondering about what other doctors do. My doctors office is about 20 minutes away from Stanford hospital so we have to drive there, make a deposit, wait around for 1-1.5 hours for the deposit to be washed, then take it back to the doctors office for the IUI. My doctor used to work at the Stanford fertility clinic so Im trusting that he knows what hes doing. The problem is that my A-type personality doesnt trust anyone or anything. 

So I took my four days of Femara and have done two nights of Follistim shots. Ive had a headache (not horrible) for the past several days, and have felt a bit nauseous the past couple of days too. I have another u/s tomorrow early a.m.

My blood work is great, FSH and AMH etc are wonderful. Everything but my progesterone is great. But that being said, it took me 2.5 years to get pregnant (m/c). So numbers aren't everything. The first FS we went to said point blank, the chances of my getting pregnant without IVF were slim and none. But I got pregnant a year and a half after that conversation. The doctors only know what their statistics say.

Good Luck Ladies! I'm thinking about you!


----------



## readyformore

onmymind17 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Just had my scan.
> 2 follicles. 1 measured 20 and another was 14.5.
> 
> Nurse told me to trigger tonight and then have IUI friday morning. She said they have the best success with IUI 36 hours post trigger.
> 
> Ok, but I was worried I'd completely miss the egg! I have had ov pain the past 2 days, temp was really down today (although I know this is somewhat unreliable with femara), and my follicle was a fabulous size at 20. I was afraid I'd ov tomorrow and have zero chance if I waited 2 days for IUI.
> 
> So I compromised. Trigger this am (I must admit, I give a fab shot, lol!), then IUI tomorrow morning 24 hours post trigger. I figure hopefully the sperm will live a few hours (nurse said they'll live 36 hours. I'm assuming this is post wash stats). I'm sure I have a better chance with that then having IUI a day after ov!
> 
> DH said he's okay with whatever as long as I start talking to him. I told him no problem, I'll talk to him as long as he gets his junk into the cup!
> 
> I swear to all that is holy, if he can't make it work and leave me a great sample, he's going to be sleeping in that new camper of ours.
> 
> Oh wow, i cannot believe they told you to trigger tonight and then IUI on friday!!! I have done 5 IUI's and every one of them you do the trigger that night and IUI was early the next morning and then they did a second one the day after. I think you made a wise decision in doing the trigger in the morning, you dont want to miss that egg!!! Good luck honey!!Click to expand...

Thanks!
I'm happy about only 1 IUI. I recall with my first son doing IUI, we did 3 days in a row. The first 2, I could tell were too early for my body. Finally, by the third day, my body was ready, but DHs count was in the toilet after 3 straight days of 'samples'. His count was always the best on the first day. In fact, when I did get pregnant, I told them I was skipping the first 2 IUIs and going soley for the the last day. 

At any rate, I still have great Ov pain and I noticed a bunch of ewcm tonight. IUI is in 12 hours, so I feel the timing is spot on! (I've trained myself to stalk DH with these obvious signs, so I'm trying to keep my hands to myself, lol).

Honestly, I'm so anxious about someone spilling that dang cup, that I don't know if I'll sleep, lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I'm just here and my PMA is dead, lol.

awwwww :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I'm working on it, lol!

Hopefully by tomorrow I won't be the bitter hag I feel myself becoming!:haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

onmymind17 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Just had my scan.
> 2 follicles. 1 measured 20 and another was 14.5.
> 
> Nurse told me to trigger tonight and then have IUI friday morning. She said they have the best success with IUI 36 hours post trigger.
> 
> Ok, but I was worried I'd completely miss the egg! I have had ov pain the past 2 days, temp was really down today (although I know this is somewhat unreliable with femara), and my follicle was a fabulous size at 20. I was afraid I'd ov tomorrow and have zero chance if I waited 2 days for IUI.
> 
> So I compromised. Trigger this am (I must admit, I give a fab shot, lol!), then IUI tomorrow morning 24 hours post trigger. I figure hopefully the sperm will live a few hours (nurse said they'll live 36 hours. I'm assuming this is post wash stats). I'm sure I have a better chance with that then having IUI a day after ov!
> 
> DH said he's okay with whatever as long as I start talking to him. I told him no problem, I'll talk to him as long as he gets his junk into the cup!
> 
> I swear to all that is holy, if he can't make it work and leave me a great sample, he's going to be sleeping in that new camper of ours.
> 
> Oh wow, i cannot believe they told you to trigger tonight and then IUI on friday!!! I have done 5 IUI's and every one of them you do the trigger that night and IUI was early the next morning and then they did a second one the day after. I think you made a wise decision in doing the trigger in the morning, you dont want to miss that egg!!! Good luck honey!!Click to expand...

from reading on here Ive noticed the most common is to take the trigger at night, say 10pm, then go in 2 days later about 11am. Thats about 36 hours after and what my clinic had me too. Ooooh ready you naughty thing but that makes sense! I always worry that the IUIs are too late myself, but I suppose I have to go with their protocol. They dont do double IUIs at my clinic as they found they were no more effective. But I might ask for my last IUI before I do IVF can I do 2, one the day after the trigger and one the usual 36 hours (like you had onmymind). Ive always read its the sperm up there before that wins so wondered why IUI is always so close to ovulation, but I know my clinic is one of the best in Canada and does everything from studies so assume its the most effective.

this month Im going to time BDing with hubby 2 days before the IUI, just so we have something up there too! when he abstained 4 days we had 29 million, 1 day was 5 million, so Im happy with something inbetween.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Just had my scan.
> 2 follicles. 1 measured 20 and another was 14.5.
> 
> Nurse told me to trigger tonight and then have IUI friday morning. She said they have the best success with IUI 36 hours post trigger.
> 
> Ok, but I was worried I'd completely miss the egg! I have had ov pain the past 2 days, temp was really down today (although I know this is somewhat unreliable with femara), and my follicle was a fabulous size at 20. I was afraid I'd ov tomorrow and have zero chance if I waited 2 days for IUI.
> 
> So I compromised. Trigger this am (I must admit, I give a fab shot, lol!), then IUI tomorrow morning 24 hours post trigger. I figure hopefully the sperm will live a few hours (nurse said they'll live 36 hours. I'm assuming this is post wash stats). I'm sure I have a better chance with that then having IUI a day after ov!
> 
> DH said he's okay with whatever as long as I start talking to him. I told him no problem, I'll talk to him as long as he gets his junk into the cup!
> 
> I swear to all that is holy, if he can't make it work and leave me a great sample, he's going to be sleeping in that new camper of ours.
> 
> Oh wow, i cannot believe they told you to trigger tonight and then IUI on friday!!! I have done 5 IUI's and every one of them you do the trigger that night and IUI was early the next morning and then they did a second one the day after. I think you made a wise decision in doing the trigger in the morning, you dont want to miss that egg!!! Good luck honey!!Click to expand...
> 
> from reading on here Ive noticed the most common is to take the trigger at night, say 10pm, then go in 2 days later about 11am. Thats about 36 hours after and what my clinic had me too. Ooooh ready you naughty thing but that makes sense! I always worry that the IUIs are too late myself, but I suppose I have to go with their protocol. They dont do double IUIs at my clinic as they found they were no more effective. But I might ask for my last IUI before I do IVF can I do 2, one the day after the trigger and one the usual 36 hours (like you had onmymind). Ive always read its the sperm up there before that wins so wondered why IUI is always so close to ovulation, but I know my clinic is one of the best in Canada and does everything from studies so assume its the most effective.
> 
> this month Im going to time BDing with hubby 2 days before the IUI, just so we have something up there too! when he abstained 4 days we had 29 million, 1 day was 5 million, so Im happy with something inbetween.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

See i never understood why they say back to back IUI's are not effective, i mean the more little guys you have up there the better, and if you cover both days, this way there is bound to be some of the little guys just waiting for that egg. All i know is for me 3 of the 5 IUI's worked that way, so i say go for it!!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> I always worry that the IUIs are too late myself, but I suppose I have to go with their protocol.

Eekk! Absolutely not! YOU are paying a ton of money for this. YOU know your body. Speak up for yourself my friend. If you want an earlier IUI, or 2 back to back, then do it. :thumbup:

I swear the only reason my IUI cycle with my son was successful was because I interfered. I never asked to have 1 IUI on a specific day. I told my doc, "I only want 1 IUI and I want it on cd....". She didn't even blink, she just said "OK".

As a nurse and a woman that had success after 4 IUIs, I'm telling you to do what you think you need :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

So, I'm back from my IUI!!!!!

He got it into the cup, it wasn't dropped, sperm is inside the uterus; I am SOOOOO relieved, lol.

The nurse that did the IUI was really very excited. She was super happy with my ewcm, and she was super thrilled with DHs SA. His count was 33 million pre-wash and 32 post-wash, and 93% motility. "All gold medal swimmers" she kept saying.
I admit, I'm happy with the results, but she was nearly giddy. It's not like he had 150 million or anything. Maybe she has just seen a lot of bad SAs lately.

On another note, this was after 6 days of abstinence. We had been arguing, and not having sex. It is VERY unlikely for us to go 6 days without. So, maybe we've been having too much sex? I try to keep it no more than every other day (that's how dd was conceived), and only 1 ejaculation per encounter. But, it's difficult to make it happen exactly that way.

Here's to hoping!


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd Ready!


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: dmom

Sorry you're struggling. I wish I could get you pregnant, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> :hugs: dmom
> 
> Sorry you're struggling. I wish I could get you pregnant, lol.

We'd make millions off the story!:haha:


----------



## LLbean

readyformore said:


> So, I'm back from my IUI!!!!!
> 
> He got it into the cup, it wasn't dropped, sperm is inside the uterus; I am SOOOOO relieved, lol.
> 
> The nurse that did the IUI was really very excited. She was super happy with my ewcm, and she was super thrilled with DHs SA. His count was 33 million pre-wash and 32 post-wash, and 93% motility. "All gold medal swimmers" she kept saying.
> I admit, I'm happy with the results, but she was nearly giddy. It's not like he had 150 million or anything. Maybe she has just seen a lot of bad SAs lately.
> 
> On another note, this was after 6 days of abstinence. We had been arguing, and not having sex. It is VERY unlikely for us to go 6 days without. So, maybe we've been having too much sex? I try to keep it no more than every other day (that's how dd was conceived), and only 1 ejaculation per encounter. But, it's difficult to make it happen exactly that way.
> 
> Here's to hoping!

Oh hope it works out for you guys!!!
https://www.justmommies.com/forums/images/smilies/th23_29_107v.gif


----------



## JanetPlanet

readyformore, I'm hoping for a BFP for you!

I had my CD8 u/s today. I have six follicles. Four on the right and two on the left. The largest being 11mm. 

This will be my first IUI. And my first cycle with injectables. I'm clueless. I forgot to ask if six follicles is a good result, is it?


----------



## LLbean

JanetPlanet said:


> readyformore, I'm hoping for a BFP for you!
> 
> I had my CD8 u/s today. I have six follicles. Four on the right and two on the left. The largest being 11mm.
> 
> This will be my first IUI. And my first cycle with injectables. I'm clueless. I forgot to ask if six follicles is a good result, is it?

it sounds good to me!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

GL Ready!


----------



## Indigo77

That's a good number....:thumbup:

Q: How high a sperm count is needed for IUI?

A: A count above one million washed appears necessary for success, with a significant reduction in pregnancy rates when the inseminated is count is lower than 5-10 million 

(in other words, in most cases one should consider 5 million a lower limit for success, 
10 million for cost-effective). 

Higher success rates are with washed counts over 20-30 million, while increasing counts over 50 million did not appear to offer advantage. 

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html


----------



## readyformore

I have to admit, that being close to ovulation and having 32 million super swimming sperm inside of my uterus, makes me deliriously happy! 

I just decided I'm going to enjoy the excitment for a little bit before I remember that it's only 15-20% chance of conception.


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Higher success rates are with washed counts over 20-30 million, while increasing counts over 50 million did not appear to offer advantage.
> 
> https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html

Happy dance for me!!

32 million!

Hell yes!

(And, yes, I realize that my moods are swinging like a pendulum. But, I'm in a post awesome IUI manic phase right now. I'm sure, tomorrow or the next day, I'll be on here crying about my pending pms).


----------



## Indigo77

Relax....we will ride the wave with you.....no worries....:winkwink:

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/humor/crazy.gif :haha:


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Higher success rates are with washed counts over 20-30 million, while increasing counts over 50 million did not appear to offer advantage.
> 
> https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html
> 
> Happy dance for me!!
> 
> 32 million!
> 
> Hell yes!
> 
> (And, yes, I realize that my moods are swinging like a pendulum. But, I'm in a post awesome IUI manic phase right now. I'm sure, tomorrow or the next day, I'll be on here crying about my pending pms).Click to expand...

Glad it went well:happydance::happydance: Enjoy your happy moment:wohoo::wohoo: no pending PMS for you!!!!!


----------



## crystal443

onmymind17 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I asked about the AMH test today and she said they order it if theres a concern with bloods, my FSH was 5 and 3.5 one time, but Id like to know my AMH so may ask for it.
> 
> hockey24 thats so exciting, I just know this thread is going to be full of BFPS beftween now and december :happydance:
> 
> I notice you are on BC pills for a month, why is that? I was hoping in November on CD1 if I wanted to I could switch from IUI to IVF, LL you mentioned they could probably do that if I have a couple of tests ahead of time. But I hear of people on BC pills for a month before and wondered why. If my 1st injectable cycle doesnt work Im asking next month. Im desperately trying to find the $ to do IVF in November but not sure if I will be successful.
> 
> Sarah- the BCP are for down regulating..which means the BCP gives your ovaries a rest before stimming. The full IVF cycle is longer as well..I think with down reg a cycle is 6-8 weeks and a Flare Cycle or short protocol is about the same time as a normal cycle so about 28-30 days.Click to expand...
> 
> ok I will definitely ask them if this cycle doesnt work and if Ive managed to scrape together the money and thinking of proceeding in Nov. I wonder how they decide someone needs to down regulate or not. If I can have all the tests on october and be ready for nov if I choose, that would be great.Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah, i am hoping that i wont have to do BCP, my cycles are great and i dont want to mess them up, on friday when i talk to the doctor i am going to ask her about it, i have also heard that they put you on the BCP's so that they can sync you up with their schedules, and this way they have a bunch of women doing the retrevials all at the same time. Ugh this IVF stuff is so confusing lol.Click to expand...

You worded it better then I did but that's what I meant when I said they don't want to many women on the same cycle:thumbup: So they will down reg (BCP) some..I'm still not sure why my Clinic thinks a Flare Cycle is better for a woman over 35 but I might read through my paperwork a bit later and see if I can find anything.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> So, I'm back from my IUI!!!!!
> 
> He got it into the cup, it wasn't dropped, sperm is inside the uterus; I am SOOOOO relieved, lol.
> 
> The nurse that did the IUI was really very excited. She was super happy with my ewcm, and she was super thrilled with DHs SA. His count was 33 million pre-wash and 32 post-wash, and 93% motility. "All gold medal swimmers" she kept saying.
> I admit, I'm happy with the results, but she was nearly giddy. It's not like he had 150 million or anything. Maybe she has just seen a lot of bad SAs lately.
> 
> On another note, this was after 6 days of abstinence. We had been arguing, and not having sex. It is VERY unlikely for us to go 6 days without. So, maybe we've been having too much sex? I try to keep it no more than every other day (that's how dd was conceived), and only 1 ejaculation per encounter. But, it's difficult to make it happen exactly that way.
> 
> Here's to hoping!


:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
thats an excellent count! and great motility too! after 4 days abstaining we had 29 mill and 85% and they said that was excellent so thats even better. sorry Ive been reading so many IUI stories recently I cant remember how many follicles you have?? are you going again tomorrow for another IUI?

and I hear ya on the protocol thing....the only difference is that IUIs are pretty much covered up here in Canada....we are only paying for the sperm wash before the IUI ($325). So I find its a little different and you dont have as much say as private. However I will be asking my FS if I can do 2 at some point, protocols are there based on studies, but theres always exceptions to the studies :thumbup:

so happy for you, and I'll hopefully be about a week behind you in the 2WW.


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> readyformore, I'm hoping for a BFP for you!
> 
> I had my CD8 u/s today. I have six follicles. Four on the right and two on the left. The largest being 11mm.
> 
> This will be my first IUI. And my first cycle with injectables. I'm clueless. I forgot to ask if six follicles is a good result, is it?

Hi Janetplanet! I am also on my first cycle with injectables, but 3rd IUI. I go for my CD8 ultrasound on Sunday so will be interesting to compare. What drugs have you been on? Im on Gonal F 75iu CD3-7 and will see what they say on Sunday. When do you have to go back in and did they adjust your medications at all?

its nice to have so many people on this thread doing treatments together :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> I have to admit, that being close to ovulation and having 32 million super swimming sperm inside of my uterus, makes me deliriously happy!
> 
> I just decided I'm going to enjoy the excitment for a little bit before I remember that it's only 15-20% chance of conception.

I know I love that feeling too!
I had 29 mil sperm and 4 follicles and didnt get pregnant...its like wtf what happened in there! but perhaps those were 4 bad eggs, who knows :shrug: i think IVF only has a 30-40% chance of conception right, and that blows my mind as most of the work has been done for you.

however I do believe those stats are a bit skewed: if you think about it people going for IUI and IVF have problems, and a great amount of those people will not get pregnant. I would like to see the IUI/IVF stats for unexplained infertility...those with no obvious problems. I bet the % is a lot higher.


----------



## hockey24

When I first saw my FS, he told me the success rate for IVF was 50-60%. Those seem like pretty good odds!! He told me 15-20% for IUI and less than 10% for au natural. And this was geared towards us mature ladies over 35. 

The only piece I don't know is if these odds are an average across the board (regardless of issues) or for couples with unexplained infertility.


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey, I see that you are doing IVF in October. How are you preparing for that? (meds)


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> hockey, I see that you are doing IVF in October. How are you preparing for that? (meds)

Right now they have me on BCP's and I'm scheduled to go in for injection training on Sept 27th. 

I believe the meds I will be taking are:

BCP's (supposed to synchronize the immature eggs so they respond in a similar fashion and therefore increase the number of mature eggs at retrieval)

Lupron (to prevent ovulation and increase the number of eggs)

Gonal F or Follistim (to stimulate growth and maturation of the eggs)

Ovidrel or Novarel (Trigger shot)

Vibramycin (antibiotics)

Progesterone (either through suppositories or capsules)

But I will know more when we go to the "training session". At that point, they will give me a calendar of what to take and when. 

I feel sorry for my hubby! I'm going to be one hormonal crazy woman! :haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey24 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hockey, I see that you are doing IVF in October. How are you preparing for that? (meds)
> 
> Right now they have me on BCP's and I'm scheduled to go in for injection training on Sept 27th.
> 
> I believe the meds I will be taking are:
> 
> BCP's (supposed to synchronize the immature eggs so they respond in a similar fashion and therefore increase the number of mature eggs at retrieval)
> 
> Lupron (to prevent ovulation and increase the number of eggs)
> 
> Gonal F or Follistim (to stimulate growth and maturation of the eggs)
> 
> Ovidrel or Novarel (Trigger shot)
> 
> Vibramycin (antibiotics)
> 
> Progesterone (either through suppositories or capsules)
> 
> But I will know more when we go to the "training session". At that point, they will give me a calendar of what to take and when.
> 
> I feel sorry for my hubby! I'm going to be one hormonal crazy woman! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh my God!!!! that sounds like a lot!!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: 
so at the training session they will explain how to inject... and then is when you start also taking all the meds?
:wacko:


----------



## JanetPlanet

> Hi Janetplanet! I am also on my first cycle with injectables, but 3rd IUI. I go for my CD8 ultrasound on Sunday so will be interesting to compare. What drugs have you been on? Im on Gonal F 75iu CD3-7 and will see what they say on Sunday. When do you have to go back in and did they adjust your medications at all?
> 
> its nice to have so many people on this thread doing treatments together

sarahincanada, it's awesome that we're so close in time with our treatments! I will be sending good thoughts up North to you!

I also go for my next u/s on Sunday! That will be CD11 for me. What cycle day are you on?

I'd love to know what your follicle sizes are on Sunday and how many there are, and I'll be hoping for the best for you!

I took Femara/Letrozole CDs 2-5 with a step-up protocol. Follistim 150iu CDs 5-7, and the doctor has me going down to 75iu follistim starting last night because of the good response. As I mentioned before, I have four follicles on the right side and two smaller on the left. The largest was 11mm yesterday. I have no clue if that's good or not, but the doctor seemed very pleased.

I'll have the trigger when the largest follicle reaches 16mm. I thought that was pretty small to trigger, but I've been reading that anything over 16mm is mature and is good for an injectable cycle. (But then again, every time I read something, it's a bit different from everything else I've read. Every doctor seems to have their own protocol.)

Sarah, do you have a diagnosis for your infertility? Mine is being ancient. lol at least baby-making-wise.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hockey, I see that you are doing IVF in October. How are you preparing for that? (meds)
> 
> Right now they have me on BCP's and I'm scheduled to go in for injection training on Sept 27th.
> 
> I believe the meds I will be taking are:
> 
> BCP's (supposed to synchronize the immature eggs so they respond in a similar fashion and therefore increase the number of mature eggs at retrieval)
> 
> Lupron (to prevent ovulation and increase the number of eggs)
> 
> Gonal F or Follistim (to stimulate growth and maturation of the eggs)
> 
> Ovidrel or Novarel (Trigger shot)
> 
> Vibramycin (antibiotics)
> 
> Progesterone (either through suppositories or capsules)
> 
> But I will know more when we go to the "training session". At that point, they will give me a calendar of what to take and when.
> 
> I feel sorry for my hubby! I'm going to be one hormonal crazy woman! :haha:Click to expand...

thats not too bad...apart from the antibiotics and lupron is the same as an iUI cycle..although obviously stronger doses for the stimulation.
I thought LL had a bunch more other things for her IVF or perhaps as I hadnt done my injectable IUI I just didnt know what everything was.


----------



## JanetPlanet

> And this was geared towards us mature ladies over 35.

hockey24, that's funny. They make it sound like we're 100 years old!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hockey, I see that you are doing IVF in October. How are you preparing for that? (meds)
> 
> Right now they have me on BCP's and I'm scheduled to go in for injection training on Sept 27th.
> 
> I believe the meds I will be taking are:
> 
> BCP's (supposed to synchronize the immature eggs so they respond in a similar fashion and therefore increase the number of mature eggs at retrieval)
> 
> Lupron (to prevent ovulation and increase the number of eggs)
> 
> Gonal F or Follistim (to stimulate growth and maturation of the eggs)
> 
> Ovidrel or Novarel (Trigger shot)
> 
> Vibramycin (antibiotics)
> 
> Progesterone (either through suppositories or capsules)
> 
> But I will know more when we go to the "training session". At that point, they will give me a calendar of what to take and when.
> 
> I feel sorry for my hubby! I'm going to be one hormonal crazy woman! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> thats not too bad...apart from the antibiotics and lupron is the same as an iUI cycle..although obviously stronger doses for the stimulation.
> I thought LL had a bunch more other things for her IVF or perhaps as I hadnt done my injectable IUI I just didnt know what everything was.Click to expand...

mine was Lupron and Gonal F...until trigger
Then HCG Trigger shot 36 hours prior to rertieval
Now Progesterone and starting today also Heparin

taking steroids, pre-natals and Folguard

That is it :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi Janetplanet! I am also on my first cycle with injectables, but 3rd IUI. I go for my CD8 ultrasound on Sunday so will be interesting to compare. What drugs have you been on? Im on Gonal F 75iu CD3-7 and will see what they say on Sunday. When do you have to go back in and did they adjust your medications at all?
> 
> its nice to have so many people on this thread doing treatments together
> 
> sarahincanada, it's awesome that we're so close in time with our treatments! I will be sending good thoughts up North to you!
> 
> I also go for my next u/s on Sunday! That will be CD11 for me. What cycle day are you on?
> 
> I'd love to know what your follicle sizes are on Sunday and how many there are, and I'll be hoping for the best for you!
> 
> I took Femara/Letrozole CDs 2-5 with a step-up protocol. Follistim 150iu CDs 5-7, and the doctor has me going down to 75iu follistim starting last night because of the good response. As I mentioned before, I have four follicles on the right side and two smaller on the left. The largest was 11mm yesterday. I have no clue if that's good or not, but the doctor seemed very pleased.
> 
> I'll have the trigger when the largest follicle reaches 16mm. I thought that was pretty small to trigger, but I've been reading that anything over 16mm is mature and is good for an injectable cycle. (But then again, every time I read something, it's a bit different from everything else I've read. Every doctor seems to have their own protocol.)
> 
> Sarah, do you have a diagnosis for your infertility? Mine is being ancient. lol at least baby-making-wise.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!Click to expand...

lol!! how old are you? im 39 in 3 weeks :nope: and Im unexplained, all tests seem good! Ive never had a bfp in my life.

Im not sure what Femara/Letrozole are? Im only on 75 iu of Gonal F (like follitism) so not sure if I will respond as well as you. But the first 2 months of clomid I responded well so FXd. Im CD8 on Sunday so just behind you, assuming I will also be going in CD11 like you. Do you think they will be telling you to trigger the evening of CD11 or too early?

Ive also read for clomid they like follies larger than 20 but for injectables around 16, 17 is good. so I guess they must think they are better eggs even though smaller??


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hockey, I see that you are doing IVF in October. How are you preparing for that? (meds)
> 
> Right now they have me on BCP's and I'm scheduled to go in for injection training on Sept 27th.
> 
> I believe the meds I will be taking are:
> 
> BCP's (supposed to synchronize the immature eggs so they respond in a similar fashion and therefore increase the number of mature eggs at retrieval)
> 
> Lupron (to prevent ovulation and increase the number of eggs)
> 
> Gonal F or Follistim (to stimulate growth and maturation of the eggs)
> 
> Ovidrel or Novarel (Trigger shot)
> 
> Vibramycin (antibiotics)
> 
> Progesterone (either through suppositories or capsules)
> 
> But I will know more when we go to the "training session". At that point, they will give me a calendar of what to take and when.
> 
> I feel sorry for my hubby! I'm going to be one hormonal crazy woman! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> thats not too bad...apart from the antibiotics and lupron is the same as an iUI cycle..although obviously stronger doses for the stimulation.
> I thought LL had a bunch more other things for her IVF or perhaps as I hadnt done my injectable IUI I just didnt know what everything was.Click to expand...
> 
> mine was Lupron and Gonal F...until trigger
> Then HCG Trigger shot 36 hours prior to rertieval
> Now Progesterone and starting today also Heparin
> 
> taking steroids, pre-natals and Folguard
> 
> That is it :flower:Click to expand...

what is the heparin for then?
and the steriods?
I remember the list seeming so large but now I know a little more it doesnt seem so bad :thumbup:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Sarah, 39 in 3 weeks!? First happy birthday early!:cake: And second, you spring chicken lol! 

Im 43. :jo:I never felt old until I started TTC. I totally blame myself. I waited too long. I didnt start trying until about 2.5 years ago, and pretty half-heartedly. BUT, the doctor I have now is great. He says that since all my levels are excellent; AMH, FSH, etc., AND because I got pregnant on my first round of Clomid (miscarried), he says theres really no reason I cant get pregnant and carry to term now. I think a positive doctor makes a big difference.

I have a 22 year old and didnt really want to do it all again. But even though my husband has raised our son for over ten years, he really wants a baby. I cant blame him. And now I would do ANYTHING for a baby too! TTCing has really made me baby crazy.:loopy:

How many days is your normal cycle? I usually Ov on day 15 or 16, but I guess that doesnt matter with injectables. I didnt really think about it until you mentioned it, but I guess there is a slight chance that Ill be ready to trigger by Sunday. 

I think it would be really frustrating to have unexplained infertility. Is this the first time youve TTC? 

Have you had an HSG (that test where they shoot dye in your tubes to see if theyre clear)? 

Femara (generic is Letrozole) is actually a breast cancer drug from what I understand. It does basically the same thing as Clomid, but in a different way. Ive read it has fewer side effects, especially for cysts.

I see on your 3rd cycle, you had a natural surge. So that means no trigger? How do they decide that? Im new to this. And isnt it weird how the sperm counts vary so much? I wonder why that is.

Who is that on your Avatar? Adorable!!


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> Sarah, 39 in 3 weeks!? First happy birthday early!:cake: And second, you spring chicken lol!
> 
> I&#8217;m 43. :jo:I never felt old until I started TTC. I totally blame myself. I waited too long. I didn&#8217;t start trying until about 2.5 years ago, and pretty half-heartedly. BUT, the doctor I have now is great. He says that since all my levels are excellent; AMH, FSH, etc., AND because I got pregnant on my first round of Clomid (miscarried), he says there&#8217;s really no reason I can&#8217;t get pregnant and carry to term now. I think a positive doctor makes a big difference.
> 
> I have a 22 year old and didn&#8217;t really want to do it all again. But even though my husband has raised our son for over ten years, he really wants a baby. I can&#8217;t blame him. And now I would do ANYTHING for a baby too! TTCing has really made me baby crazy.:loopy:
> 
> How many days is your normal cycle? I usually Ov on day 15 or 16, but I guess that doesn&#8217;t matter with injectables. I didn&#8217;t really think about it until you mentioned it, but I guess there is a slight chance that I&#8217;ll be ready to trigger by Sunday.
> 
> I think it would be really frustrating to have unexplained infertility. Is this the first time you&#8217;ve TTC?
> 
> Have you had an HSG (that test where they shoot dye in your tubes to see if they&#8217;re clear)?
> 
> Femara (generic is Letrozole) is actually a breast cancer drug from what I understand. It does basically the same thing as Clomid, but in a different way. I&#8217;ve read it has fewer side effects, especially for cysts.
> 
> I see on your 3rd cycle, you had a natural surge. So that means no trigger? How do they decide that? I&#8217;m new to this. And isn&#8217;t it weird how the sperm counts vary so much? I wonder why that is.
> 
> Who is that on your Avatar? Adorable!!

haha thanks, I havent been called a 'spring chicken' for ages!! although the nurse at the clinic last month looked and my chart and said 'wow I just saw your birth year, you are young looking!' so I was all happy :happydance:

thats great all your tests are clear...how long have you been seriously trying now? and yes I do believe if you got pregnant before you should be able to now, but it might just take some time as eggs are a little older. I have never been pregnant, never tried until last year. My hubby is 9 years younger than me so I wanted to make sure he was ready (finally he is 30 this year :dohh:) and also we were big career people. I do kinda regret waiting this long but at the same time I worried Id be one of those people who fell pregnant easily and I just wasnt ready. Cant say Im exactly ready now but we know we want a family and now its taking so long I feel I want it more.

to answer some of your questions: I had a sono which is like a hsg and my tubes were clear. I had a polyp removed back in march which could have been preventing things but still not pregnant so not sure if it was doing anything afterall. I usually ovulate around CD14-16, and my LP is 14 days so my cycles vary depending on when I ov.

yes last month I had a natural surge, what happened was the 2 previous months when I went in CD13 I had nice mature follicles ready and so triggered that night. but last month when I went in CD13 I only had 1 measely mature follicle so they wanted to wait a few days and see if the 2nd smaller one caught up. But when I went back 2 days later my bloods showed a LH surge, so if theres a surge they dont bother with the trigger. But honestly I much prefer having the trigger as the timing is much better, last cycles timing was a bust. The reason the 2nd sperm sample was so low was because we BD'd the day before the IUI....I was expecting IUI a bit later as I wasnt thinking that I might get my LH surge.

bet you wished youd never asked :rofl:

I hope your 6 follicles have beautiful juicy eggs in them ready for the sperm!!!!

ps thats me in my profile pic!! 1973 I think


----------



## LLbean

heparin is an anticoagulant..make the lining nice and gushy

the steroids were to lower my immune system so as not to fight the embryo off


----------



## sadie

Sarah, i am officially joining your thread as I will do clomid 100mg on cd4, along with a trigger shot and then IUI! Day 4 is monday, so let the journey begin!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Welcome and Good Luck Sadie! 

p.s. cute dog!


----------



## readyformore

What's the latest after trigger that you can Ov?
Anyone know?

I had trigger wednesday morning, IUI thursday morning, severe ov pain friday. 
This am, my new thermometer must be messed up. I got a pre o temp at 5am, then a great post o temp at 6. I'm so confused as to when I actually ovulated. 

Could I have triggered wednesday morning and not ov until saturday morning? That sounds a little bit long doesn't it?


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> What's the latest after trigger that you can Ov?
> Anyone know?
> 
> I had trigger wednesday morning, IUI thursday morning, severe ov pain friday.
> This am, my new thermometer must be messed up. I got a pre o temp at 5am, then a great post o temp at 6. I'm so confused as to when I actually ovulated.
> 
> Could I have triggered wednesday morning and not ov until saturday morning? That sounds a little bit long doesn't it?

hmmmm not sure...the cycle before last I triggered monday at 10pm, IUI wednesday at 11am, and I had Ov pains that afternoon (had 3 follicles)....so thats almost 2 days. they say the average is 36 hours after trigger but Im sure people are before and after. At least its after! 

the temps I wouldnt trust, thats just my opinion. I can get a different temp if I take it one after the other.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> the temps I wouldnt trust, thats just my opinion. I can get a different temp if I take it one after the other.

Yeah, that's basically what happened. I did it like 4 times in a row b/c I couldn't believe it was a pre O temp. One was post O. Then an hour later, it was a fab post O temp. So....... :shrug:

Whatever. I just didn't want to get in the mind set that I o'd on Saturday and then all the sperm from Thursday morning was dead (nurse said it would live 36 hours). 
I didn't want to be hopeless before my 2ww even started, kwim?

I'll stop obsessing and just continue my relief that it's done for the month. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> the temps I wouldnt trust, thats just my opinion. I can get a different temp if I take it one after the other.
> 
> Yeah, that's basically what happened. I did it like 4 times in a row b/c I couldn't believe it was a pre O temp. One was post O. Then an hour later, it was a fab post O temp. So....... :shrug:
> 
> Whatever. I just didn't want to get in the mind set that I o'd on Saturday and then all the sperm from Thursday morning was dead (nurse said it would live 36 hours).
> I didn't want to be hopeless before my 2ww even started, kwim?
> 
> I'll stop obsessing and just continue my relief that it's done for the month. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know, I obsessed about timing last month but wont again as theres nothing you can do about it anyway. Im off for my CD8 ultrasound at 8am tomorrow so movie, BD and early night for us!! I have some nice lingerie I purchased in vegas that Im debuting :haha: have a nice evening!!


----------



## onmymind17

Ladies fantastic news from all of you!!! I am so keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.

AFM it looks like we will be doing IVF with donor eggs, it took me the past couple days to wrap my mind around the idea, i had a total melt down on friday. I talked to the new doctor and loved her, and she is all for us using my own eggs, but at only a 2% chance, where if we used donor eggs its would be more like a 65% chance. I really wanted to have a child that was dh and I, but i figure you know what my blood will be pumping through it so it will be my baby!! For now i have to do a ton of tests, i have to wait until af shows and then go in for cycle day 3 tests, then i have to have a mamogram done, and because i am type II diabetic they want me to see a MFM to make sure all is well and i am healthy enought to have a baby. I was a little irritated that i have to do all this stuff, but i guess i can see why, although it does irritate me that women who are doing drugs, can pop out kids, but i have to jump through hoops to try and get pg :growlmad: Anyway, hopefully this will all come together.


----------



## Mon_n_john

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies fantastic news from all of you!!! I am so keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.
> 
> AFM it looks like we will be doing IVF with donor eggs, it took me the past couple days to wrap my mind around the idea, i had a total melt down on friday. I talked to the new doctor and loved her, and she is all for us using my own eggs, but at only a 2% chance, where if we used donor eggs its would be more like a 65% chance. I really wanted to have a child that was dh and I, but i figure you know what my blood will be pumping through it so it will be my baby!! For now i have to do a ton of tests, i have to wait until af shows and then go in for cycle day 3 tests, then i have to have a mamogram done, and because i am type II diabetic they want me to see a MFM to make sure all is well and i am healthy enought to have a baby. I was a little irritated that i have to do all this stuff, but i guess i can see why, although it does irritate me that women who are doing drugs, can pop out kids, but i have to jump through hoops to try and get pg :growlmad: Anyway, hopefully this will all come together.

Wow onmymind, that all sounds so exciting! You know, I had never thought of IVF with donor eggs before, but yes, your blood would be pumping through your baby so of course it is YOUR baby! That is amazing. Do you get any choice in whose eggs you get? I am really excited for you!


----------



## readyformore

onmymind17 said:


> Ladies fantastic news from all of you!!! I am so keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.
> 
> AFM it looks like we will be doing IVF with donor eggs, it took me the past couple days to wrap my mind around the idea, i had a total melt down on friday. I talked to the new doctor and loved her, and she is all for us using my own eggs, but at only a 2% chance, where if we used donor eggs its would be more like a 65% chance. I really wanted to have a child that was dh and I, but i figure you know what my blood will be pumping through it so it will be my baby!! For now i have to do a ton of tests, i have to wait until af shows and then go in for cycle day 3 tests, then i have to have a mamogram done, and because i am type II diabetic they want me to see a MFM to make sure all is well and i am healthy enought to have a baby. I was a little irritated that i have to do all this stuff, but i guess i can see why, although it does irritate me that women who are doing drugs, can pop out kids, but i have to jump through hoops to try and get pg :growlmad: Anyway, hopefully this will all come together.


Great news!!

One of my closest friends has a son from donor eggs.
She was pregnant with him, breastfed him, and she is raising him. She's his mom, and he's her son. Oddly enough, he looks just like her! 
It's not awkward for her. She was a victim of circumstances and choose the route that would give her a pregnancy/baby. Just like you.

I think 65% success is the best route to go. I'd choose that hands down over 2%.

Good luck!


----------



## sarahincanada

so had CD8 ultrasound this morning: I have 1 follicle @ 1.5 and 1 @ 1.2....Im going back on Tuesday so Im hoping the 2nd one will have grown. Good news is Im to continue Gonal F @ 75iu so I wont have to purchase another pen :happydance: So injectables cost me $668 (plus ovidrel $80 plus IUI $325) so not too bad. But next cycle Im sure they will increase the dose to get more follicles so I will pay nearer $1000 for the injectables.

Im hoping on tuesday I will have a 1.9 and a 1.6 and can trigger, then IUI could on thursday (CD12 so nice and early) :thumbup:

so my question is, do you think I should BD Monday night or Tuesday night....If we BD monday night thats 2 days from the last BDing, and if I have my IUI/ovulation on Thursdays thats 2 and a half days before. But if we BD tuesday night thats 3 days from the last BDing (so more sperm) but 1 and a half days from IUI/ovulation (so less count). Hubby had 5 million after 1 day abstaining and 29 million from 4 days. I think we will BD monday night so theres more sperm for the IUI, and 2 and a half days before means there will be some up there waiting hopefully in addition to the IUI.

onmymind I was thinking about the donor egg thing the other day after reading a depressing article about fertility over 40...I would definitely go for that ....yes its not your dna but you create the child and raise the child and he/she will have your OH's dna so I wouldnt feel much different about it. the stats are so much more promising, thats very exciting!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> I had my CD8 u/s today. I have six follicles. Four on the right and two on the left. The largest being 11mm.

hi JP! did you go for another ultrasound today, I would be interested to hear how your follicles have grown.

I have [email protected] plus [email protected] .... and a bunch of smaller ones less than 10 they didnt count as they said they wouldnt catch up....so thats interesting you had 6 under 11mm that they counted. Perhaps because I have a lead follicle thats why they are saying my smaller wont catch up, meanwhile you have lots of smaller that might grow together.


----------



## onmymind17

Mon_n_john said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies fantastic news from all of you!!! I am so keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.
> 
> AFM it looks like we will be doing IVF with donor eggs, it took me the past couple days to wrap my mind around the idea, i had a total melt down on friday. I talked to the new doctor and loved her, and she is all for us using my own eggs, but at only a 2% chance, where if we used donor eggs its would be more like a 65% chance. I really wanted to have a child that was dh and I, but i figure you know what my blood will be pumping through it so it will be my baby!! For now i have to do a ton of tests, i have to wait until af shows and then go in for cycle day 3 tests, then i have to have a mamogram done, and because i am type II diabetic they want me to see a MFM to make sure all is well and i am healthy enought to have a baby. I was a little irritated that i have to do all this stuff, but i guess i can see why, although it does irritate me that women who are doing drugs, can pop out kids, but i have to jump through hoops to try and get pg :growlmad: Anyway, hopefully this will all come together.
> 
> Wow onmymind, that all sounds so exciting! You know, I had never thought of IVF with donor eggs before, but yes, your blood would be pumping through your baby so of course it is YOUR baby! That is amazing. Do you get any choice in whose eggs you get? I am really excited for you!Click to expand...

Thanks so much, yes you do get a choice, they have a gallery you can view so you can pick someone who has the same eye color, or hair color, or features, i am sure when we get more into it they will give us other information too. I am happy with my decision, and i cannot wait to see a bfp that i know will stick around!!


----------



## onmymind17

readyformore said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies fantastic news from all of you!!! I am so keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.
> 
> AFM it looks like we will be doing IVF with donor eggs, it took me the past couple days to wrap my mind around the idea, i had a total melt down on friday. I talked to the new doctor and loved her, and she is all for us using my own eggs, but at only a 2% chance, where if we used donor eggs its would be more like a 65% chance. I really wanted to have a child that was dh and I, but i figure you know what my blood will be pumping through it so it will be my baby!! For now i have to do a ton of tests, i have to wait until af shows and then go in for cycle day 3 tests, then i have to have a mamogram done, and because i am type II diabetic they want me to see a MFM to make sure all is well and i am healthy enought to have a baby. I was a little irritated that i have to do all this stuff, but i guess i can see why, although it does irritate me that women who are doing drugs, can pop out kids, but i have to jump through hoops to try and get pg :growlmad: Anyway, hopefully this will all come together.
> 
> 
> Great news!!
> 
> One of my closest friends has a son from donor eggs.
> She was pregnant with him, breastfed him, and she is raising him. She's his mom, and he's her son. Oddly enough, he looks just like her!
> It's not awkward for her. She was a victim of circumstances and choose the route that would give her a pregnancy/baby. Just like you.
> 
> I think 65% success is the best route to go. I'd choose that hands down over 2%.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

See thats what i love to hear, and have read that many women who used donor eggs, say their child looks just like them. I am so excited to start now lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Chris it seems now like your dreams within reach ,am actually peeing my pants with excitement ,:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> so had CD8 ultrasound this morning: I have 1 follicle @ 1.5 and 1 @ 1.2....Im going back on Tuesday so Im hoping the 2nd one will have grown. Good news is Im to continue Gonal F @ 75iu so I wont have to purchase another pen :happydance: So injectables cost me $668 (plus ovidrel $80 plus IUI $325) so not too bad. But next cycle Im sure they will increase the dose to get more follicles so I will pay nearer $1000 for the injectables.
> 
> Im hoping on tuesday I will have a 1.9 and a 1.6 and can trigger, then IUI could on thursday (CD12 so nice and early) :thumbup:
> 
> so my question is, do you think I should BD Monday night or Tuesday night....If we BD monday night thats 2 days from the last BDing, and if I have my IUI/ovulation on Thursdays thats 2 and a half days before. But if we BD tuesday night thats 3 days from the last BDing (so more sperm) but 1 and a half days from IUI/ovulation (so less count). Hubby had 5 million after 1 day abstaining and 29 million from 4 days. I think we will BD monday night so theres more sperm for the IUI, and 2 and a half days before means there will be some up there waiting hopefully in addition to the IUI.
> 
> onmymind I was thinking about the donor egg thing the other day after reading a depressing article about fertility over 40...I would definitely go for that ....yes its not your dna but you create the child and raise the child and he/she will have your OH's dna so I wouldnt feel much different about it. the stats are so much more promising, thats very exciting!!!!

Sarah, its so hard to decided when to bd, i think if you had the best count with 4 days abstaining then you should try for that, but i know for us, we always did back to back IUI's and believe it or not every time my dh had more the very next day than he did with abstaining for a few days. 

Yea we just had to go with the donor eggs, besides the great chance of having a baby, we also reduce the risk of downs. And a side benefit, i dont have to go through the retrevial so it will be way easier on my body, and my emotions. Plus with a donor we will probably have extra eggs that i know i would not have. At first i was really upset, i really wanted my dna in there, but like my sister said whats more important, some dna, or having the chance of being pg, and feeling them kick and giving birth and raising that child. And i really believe that that child will have a part of me with my dna running through it!!


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Chris it seems now like your dreams within reach ,am actually peeing my pants with excitement ,:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:

LOL, you crack me up honey!! Trust me i am practicly peeing my pants too, i so want to run out and buy some baby stuff, which is stupid because we dont have everything set yet, and dont know if it will work, but i still want to go out and buy something lol.:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

onmymind17 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Chris it seems now like your dreams within reach ,am actually peeing my pants with excitement ,:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LOL, you crack me up honey!! Trust me i am practicly peeing my pants too, i so want to run out and buy some baby stuff, which is stupid because we dont have everything set yet, and dont know if it will work, but i still want to go out and buy something lol.:happydance:Click to expand...

It will work huni,keep the faith ,I can feel it in my bones :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

onmymind17 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> so had CD8 ultrasound this morning: I have 1 follicle @ 1.5 and 1 @ 1.2....Im going back on Tuesday so Im hoping the 2nd one will have grown. Good news is Im to continue Gonal F @ 75iu so I wont have to purchase another pen :happydance: So injectables cost me $668 (plus ovidrel $80 plus IUI $325) so not too bad. But next cycle Im sure they will increase the dose to get more follicles so I will pay nearer $1000 for the injectables.
> 
> Im hoping on tuesday I will have a 1.9 and a 1.6 and can trigger, then IUI could on thursday (CD12 so nice and early) :thumbup:
> 
> so my question is, do you think I should BD Monday night or Tuesday night....If we BD monday night thats 2 days from the last BDing, and if I have my IUI/ovulation on Thursdays thats 2 and a half days before. But if we BD tuesday night thats 3 days from the last BDing (so more sperm) but 1 and a half days from IUI/ovulation (so less count). Hubby had 5 million after 1 day abstaining and 29 million from 4 days. I think we will BD monday night so theres more sperm for the IUI, and 2 and a half days before means there will be some up there waiting hopefully in addition to the IUI.
> 
> onmymind I was thinking about the donor egg thing the other day after reading a depressing article about fertility over 40...I would definitely go for that ....yes its not your dna but you create the child and raise the child and he/she will have your OH's dna so I wouldnt feel much different about it. the stats are so much more promising, thats very exciting!!!!
> 
> Sarah, its so hard to decided when to bd, i think if you had the best count with 4 days abstaining then you should try for that, but i know for us, we always did back to back IUI's and believe it or not every time my dh had more the very next day than he did with abstaining for a few days.
> 
> Yea we just had to go with the donor eggs, besides the great chance of having a baby, we also reduce the risk of downs. And a side benefit, i dont have to go through the retrevial so it will be way easier on my body, and my emotions. Plus with a donor we will probably have extra eggs that i know i would not have. At first i was really upset, i really wanted my dna in there, but like my sister said whats more important, some dna, or having the chance of being pg, and feeling them kick and giving birth and raising that child. And i really believe that that child will have a part of me with my dna running through it!!Click to expand...

that is just so exciting! so when do you start? does your clinic arrange for the donor egg? 

I dont want to wait the 4 days again as I really want some sperm up there waiting AS WELL as the IUI sperm (my first IUI we basically relied only on the IUI sperm, no BDing before). I dont think theres any point only relying on the IUI sperm as what if I ovulate before the IUI. So Ive decided not to have such a big count for the IUI but spread it into another BD session before. Its just the timing, but I think Ive decided on monday night!


----------



## readyformore

Sarah-about when to have sex.

I'd hold off for 4 days. 

My DH has a great count, but it drops with bd.

2 of my pregnancies have been from one time shots. The first was IUI once, and the second was conceived from a one night event after a 2 week dry spell. 
My daughter was conceived from every other day, but I know the one that took was from sex 24 hours prior to ov.

For me, we CAN have too much sex. This is why I believe it all comes down to timing.

I guess my husband and I aren't the type of people that permit sperm to live for 2-3 days. Must be something about our chemistry, idk. But, I have never gotten pregnant from sex greater than 24 hours prior to ov. So, if he has a higher count with holding off, I'd wait.

Good luck.


----------



## Mon_n_john

onmymind17 said:


> Thanks so much, yes you do get a choice, they have a gallery you can view so you can pick someone who has the same eye color, or hair color, or features, i am sure when we get more into it they will give us other information too. I am happy with my decision, and i cannot wait to see a bfp that i know will stick around!!

Wow, that is amazing that you can see pictures of the donors! I have a great feeling that you are going to find a donor you feel a connection with and your baby is going to look just like you. :flower:


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> so had CD8 ultrasound this morning: I have 1 follicle @ 1.5 and 1 @ 1.2....Im going back on Tuesday so Im hoping the 2nd one will have grown. Good news is Im to continue Gonal F @ 75iu so I wont have to purchase another pen :happydance: So injectables cost me $668 (plus ovidrel $80 plus IUI $325) so not too bad. But next cycle Im sure they will increase the dose to get more follicles so I will pay nearer $1000 for the injectables.
> 
> Im hoping on tuesday I will have a 1.9 and a 1.6 and can trigger, then IUI could on thursday (CD12 so nice and early) :thumbup:
> 
> so my question is, do you think I should BD Monday night or Tuesday night....If we BD monday night thats 2 days from the last BDing, and if I have my IUI/ovulation on Thursdays thats 2 and a half days before. But if we BD tuesday night thats 3 days from the last BDing (so more sperm) but 1 and a half days from IUI/ovulation (so less count). Hubby had 5 million after 1 day abstaining and 29 million from 4 days. I think we will BD monday night so theres more sperm for the IUI, and 2 and a half days before means there will be some up there waiting hopefully in addition to the IUI.
> 
> onmymind I was thinking about the donor egg thing the other day after reading a depressing article about fertility over 40...I would definitely go for that ....yes its not your dna but you create the child and raise the child and he/she will have your OH's dna so I wouldnt feel much different about it. the stats are so much more promising, thats very exciting!!!!
> 
> Sarah, its so hard to decided when to bd, i think if you had the best count with 4 days abstaining then you should try for that, but i know for us, we always did back to back IUI's and believe it or not every time my dh had more the very next day than he did with abstaining for a few days.
> 
> Yea we just had to go with the donor eggs, besides the great chance of having a baby, we also reduce the risk of downs. And a side benefit, i dont have to go through the retrevial so it will be way easier on my body, and my emotions. Plus with a donor we will probably have extra eggs that i know i would not have. At first i was really upset, i really wanted my dna in there, but like my sister said whats more important, some dna, or having the chance of being pg, and feeling them kick and giving birth and raising that child. And i really believe that that child will have a part of me with my dna running through it!!Click to expand...
> 
> that is just so exciting! so when do you start? does your clinic arrange for the donor egg?
> 
> I dont want to wait the 4 days again as I really want some sperm up there waiting AS WELL as the IUI sperm (my first IUI we basically relied only on the IUI sperm, no BDing before). I dont think theres any point only relying on the IUI sperm as what if I ovulate before the IUI. So Ive decided not to have such a big count for the IUI but spread it into another BD session before. Its just the timing, but I think Ive decided on monday night!Click to expand...

Well i am figuring we will be able to start either november or december. I have to get a mamogram done, they require it for women over 40 and thats set for the 24th of Sept, and then i have to go see a High Risk OB and make sure i am healthy enough to have a baby, because i am type II diabetic. After i have that all done and DH gets his bloods done and his SA we will be able to sit down and discuss when we can start. The clinic i am going to has a donor program so they have it right on their website that you can see the donor gallery. It works out very well, they also have financing which we are probably going to have to look into, because we are going to have to pay out of pocket for all the meds. How about you, does your clinic have a donor program connected to it, or do you have to get your own donor. We could also use a donor that we know, i have several friends that are willing to donate their eggs, but DH and I would rather have it be annoymous. Oh and i agree, spread out the bd sessions, i really only think you need a couple of days, and like you said its better to have it spread out in case you ovulate early, see for me i just relied on the IUI, because for some reason we just cant seem to get his swimmers up there.


----------



## onmymind17

Mon_n_john said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, yes you do get a choice, they have a gallery you can view so you can pick someone who has the same eye color, or hair color, or features, i am sure when we get more into it they will give us other information too. I am happy with my decision, and i cannot wait to see a bfp that i know will stick around!!
> 
> Wow, that is amazing that you can see pictures of the donors! I have a great feeling that you are going to find a donor you feel a connection with and your baby is going to look just like you. :flower:Click to expand...

I have gone in and looked at the donors already, and there are several women in there that i like, one of them has such a nice smile, it really drew me. But since it will be a couple of months before we can do the IVF, i dont know if she will be available, i believe they only use the donor once so that they dont have a whole bunch of women getting pg with the same donor. The only thing i was looking for was a women with brown hair and eyes, i have got to be able to have a chance at my coloring lol, although if i had to guess, my dh's red hair is the one that will show lol. The great thing about our families we have so many different colors, my mom and my sister were blonde, they both have blue eyes, i have dark brown hair and brown eyes, dh has dark red hair and hazel eyes, and his mom has brown hair and blue eyes, so we could have any combo of colors come out and it would match lol.


----------



## readyformore

onmymind........

Just well I'm thinking of it, I'll mention my friend with the donor egg baby again.

She choose her donor b/c this particular donor had a fabulous track record. The donor had done egg donation 2-3x previously, and everytime, the recipient got a bfp with a sticky baby on the first try!!!!!

My friend had to try twice to get her sticky baby though (she has immune issues). 

She didn't pick exclusively on coloring etc, but it somehow worked in her favor!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi Sarah!
Glad you hear your follicles are growing! So you think youll do your IUI around CD12? It's awesome you're going to have a short cycle! Less drugs to buy and less time to worry. 

What did you decide to do about the BDing? Everyone has different theories on this. I think youre right to get as much sperm up there as you possibly can. 

I had my u/s this afternoon. I have around 8 follicles on my right side, the largest is 13mm. Another 3 follicles on my left side, the largest is 18mm. My lining is 10mm. 

And then, the same thing happened to me that happened to you, I got a natural LH surge today before my appointment. I could feel it coming. This totally freaked me out because of the timing of the IUI. Luckily we BDd last night. The Dr. said well do the IUI tomorrow. AND I forced him to give me a trigger shot. He gave me Lupron. 

Then we _literally_ ran home, ran past my 22 year old son and his 21 year old girlfriend into the bedroom to BD.:sex: LMAO. I wish I could take some tranquilizers right now. :brat: Basket case. They don't know we're TTC, so they must just think we're nut-job-perverts.

How are you feeling? Do you have any side effects from the meds? Hows your hubby handling all this?

Best of luck! :dust: I hope you catch that egg and have a giant BFP this month!


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> Then we _literally_ ran home, ran past my 22 year old son and his 21 year old girlfriend into the bedroom to BD.:sex: LMAO. I wish I could take some tranquilizers right now. :brat: Basket case. They don't know we're TTC, so they must just think we're nut-job-perverts.

:haha:
OMG, this is hilarious!!!! LMAO.

Good luck this cycle Janet.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks readyformore, good luck to you too hun.

It was funny, I heard cartoon music and sound effects in my head as we ran by them. lol


----------



## JanetPlanet

Do we have a list of testing dates for everyone?


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> Do we have a list of testing dates for everyone?

AF due 9-23 (I don't test)


----------



## onmymind17

readyformore said:


> onmymind........
> 
> Just well I'm thinking of it, I'll mention my friend with the donor egg baby again.
> 
> She choose her donor b/c this particular donor had a fabulous track record. The donor had done egg donation 2-3x previously, and everytime, the recipient got a bfp with a sticky baby on the first try!!!!!
> 
> My friend had to try twice to get her sticky baby though (she has immune issues).
> 
> She didn't pick exclusively on coloring etc, but it somehow worked in her favor!

Right now since i am not on the program yet, i cannot see anything besides their pictures, but i will defiantly check out their stats too, hopefully something pops out at me. I sure hope i get it on the first try, i dont know if we would be able to do a second one, we may only have one shot at this.


----------



## onmymind17

JanetPlanet said:


> Do we have a list of testing dates for everyone?

AF is due for me on the 17th but i dont think i will bother testing, sigh.... it never works natural for us anyway.


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi Sarah!
> Glad you hear your follicles are growing! So you think youll do your IUI around CD12? It's awesome you're going to have a short cycle! Less drugs to buy and less time to worry.
> 
> What did you decide to do about the BDing? Everyone has different theories on this. I think youre right to get as much sperm up there as you possibly can.
> 
> I had my u/s this afternoon. I have around 8 follicles on my right side, the largest is 13mm. Another 3 follicles on my left side, the largest is 18mm. My lining is 10mm.
> 
> And then, the same thing happened to me that happened to you, I got a natural LH surge today before my appointment. I could feel it coming. This totally freaked me out because of the timing of the IUI. Luckily we BDd last night. The Dr. said well do the IUI tomorrow. AND I forced him to give me a trigger shot. He gave me Lupron.
> 
> Then we _literally_ ran home, ran past my 22 year old son and his 21 year old girlfriend into the bedroom to BD.:sex: LMAO. I wish I could take some tranquilizers right now. :brat: Basket case. They don't know we're TTC, so they must just think we're nut-job-perverts.
> 
> How are you feeling? Do you have any side effects from the meds? Hows your hubby handling all this?
> 
> Best of luck! :dust: I hope you catch that egg and have a giant BFP this month!

omg that hilarious!!!!!
hubby is great, he takes it all in his stride and is always the optimist. I was feeling really nauseous the first 3 days of taking Gonal F but it seems to have gotten better. I will see on Tuesday but Im hoping for an early ovulation seeing as one of my follies was already 15mm on CD8.

so if your follicles on the right are under 13mm thats too small and probably wont release, right? the 3 on the left under 18mm do you know the sizes? Im told anything over 17 is mature but it might be 16 when on injectables. So hopefully you had 2-3 release :happydance:

Im not testing, will go for my blood test 14 days after my IUI so it will be the last week of the month. My birthday is Oct 1 and I dont think I will be so lucky to have a bday BFP, Im just not that lucky with this TTC business :cry:

oh and good news, I think I may have found the $$$ for IVF in November, so going to see if I will be allowed to switch on CD1 or if I will need to miss next months cycle, I meet with my FS in a couple of weeks.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR IUI!!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

onmymind17 said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Do we have a list of testing dates for everyone?
> 
> AF is due for me on the 17th but i dont think i will bother testing, sigh.... it never works natural for us anyway.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I know exactly how you feel:cry:

Sarah- have you ever heard of Puregon for a stim? That's what I've been prescribed..I never see anyone else list this one. Lupron, Gonal F seem to be the most popular:shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Do we have a list of testing dates for everyone?
> 
> AF is due for me on the 17th but i dont think i will bother testing, sigh.... it never works natural for us anyway.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know exactly how you feel:cry:
> 
> Sarah- have you ever heard of Puregon for a stim? That's what I've been prescribed..I never see anyone else list this one. Lupron, Gonal F seem to be the most popular:shrug:Click to expand...

YES that is the other drug they dispense instead of Gonal F...I asked why one and not the other and the nurse said no reason they are the same. what is the dosage you are going to be on?


----------



## crystal443

I don't know the dosage yet:shrug: The prescription isn't given to me the Clinic has it and when I call in on CD 1 they send it down to the pharmacy for pick up. I'll know next week when I pick everything up, I just found my flare cycle paperwork..I'll scan it in as it has all the drugs and I just noticed where it says Gonal F and Puregon are the same,lol..should have read it.


----------



## crystal443

I can't get the scanner to work:wacko: Hard to beleive I work in technology:haha::haha: I'll get DH to have a look when he gets home :thumbup: and post it


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi girlies. I'm in a lot of pain today from the fertility drugs, because I have a lot of follicles. The IUI went great. I'll elaborate and touch base tomorrow if I feel better.

Take care of yourselves.:hug:


----------



## crystal443

Hopefully that means you you're in with a great shot:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi girlies. I'm in a lot of pain today from the fertility drugs, because I have a lot of follicles. The IUI went great. I'll elaborate and touch base tomorrow if I feel better.
> 
> Take care of yourselves.:hug:

cant wait to hear all about it! take care and get some rest!


----------



## sarahincanada

so went from my ultrasound, the 15mm is now 16mm and the 12mm still the same so I have to take gonal f this morning, then tomorrow morning take an LH stick, if negative take gonal f and go back on thursday and if positive call the clinic and IUI will be on thursday. I think it will be negative as its pretty early, so that means 2 more days of gonal f....I dont think the 2nd follicle is going to grow but hopefully the larger one will be a little larger.

its a bit annoying to spend $668 in medications for only one follicle, and the nurse was saying they always start off people slowly on the injectables just incase. She said I responded well to the Clomid so thats probably why I was on the lower dose and the first cycle is unfortunately a difficult one. but the good news is this is great prep for IVF as they will have a couple of months info to be able to be correct about IVF dosage first time.

I had a massive chat with her about IVF and feeling really excited, I think I can find the money for November and so just need to confirm with my FS who I meet later this month. I dont need anymore tests, just the FS has to decide the protocol for me and whether I still do IUI next month or prepare for the IVF. I feel so excited I honestly am not that bothered about these next couple of months!!!


----------



## readyformore

Sounds like a good plan Sarah!!!

(That does seem a ridiculous amount of money to pay for one egg, sheesh!)


----------



## onmymind17

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi girlies. I'm in a lot of pain today from the fertility drugs, because I have a lot of follicles. The IUI went great. I'll elaborate and touch base tomorrow if I feel better.
> 
> Take care of yourselves.:hug:

Ohhhh i know that feeling, but its a good kind of pain too, makes you feel good to know you have tons of follies in there. Sending you tons of :dust: that this IUI is sucessful!!


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> so went from my ultrasound, the 15mm is now 16mm and the 12mm still the same so I have to take gonal f this morning, then tomorrow morning take an LH stick, if negative take gonal f and go back on thursday and if positive call the clinic and IUI will be on thursday. I think it will be negative as its pretty early, so that means 2 more days of gonal f....I dont think the 2nd follicle is going to grow but hopefully the larger one will be a little larger.
> 
> its a bit annoying to spend $668 in medications for only one follicle, and the nurse was saying they always start off people slowly on the injectables just incase. She said I responded well to the Clomid so thats probably why I was on the lower dose and the first cycle is unfortunately a difficult one. but the good news is this is great prep for IVF as they will have a couple of months info to be able to be correct about IVF dosage first time.
> 
> I had a massive chat with her about IVF and feeling really excited, I think I can find the money for November and so just need to confirm with my FS who I meet later this month. I dont need anymore tests, just the FS has to decide the protocol for me and whether I still do IUI next month or prepare for the IVF. I feel so excited I honestly am not that bothered about these next couple of months!!!

Sounds like a great plan!!! And watch you get your bfp because your focusing on the IVF, i am doing the same thing, its like why bother, lets just get to the IVF and have a chance at getting pg lol. I have heard that its better to grow the follies slowly rather than rushing them, so i think your doc has the right idea, and hey dont rule them out, all you need is one egg and one sperm, this could be your cycle!!


----------



## readyformore

onmymind17 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> so went from my ultrasound, the 15mm is now 16mm and the 12mm still the same so I have to take gonal f this morning, then tomorrow morning take an LH stick, if negative take gonal f and go back on thursday and if positive call the clinic and IUI will be on thursday. I think it will be negative as its pretty early, so that means 2 more days of gonal f....I dont think the 2nd follicle is going to grow but hopefully the larger one will be a little larger.
> 
> its a bit annoying to spend $668 in medications for only one follicle, and the nurse was saying they always start off people slowly on the injectables just incase. She said I responded well to the Clomid so thats probably why I was on the lower dose and the first cycle is unfortunately a difficult one. but the good news is this is great prep for IVF as they will have a couple of months info to be able to be correct about IVF dosage first time.
> 
> I had a massive chat with her about IVF and feeling really excited, I think I can find the money for November and so just need to confirm with my FS who I meet later this month. I dont need anymore tests, just the FS has to decide the protocol for me and whether I still do IUI next month or prepare for the IVF. I feel so excited I honestly am not that bothered about these next couple of months!!!
> 
> Sounds like a great plan!!! And watch you get your bfp because your focusing on the IVF, i am doing the same thing, its like why bother, lets just get to the IVF and have a chance at getting pg lol. I have heard that its better to grow the follies slowly rather than rushing them, so i think your doc has the right idea, and hey dont rule them out, all you need is one egg and one sperm, this could be your cycle!!Click to expand...

:blush: I hate those people that give out false hope, but here I go encouraging everyone. . . . 

I was taking the classes for IVF after 3 failed IUIs. My husband really wanted to try IUI one more time while taking the classes. I said fine. It would take a few weeks to get everything organized for IVF anyway. (I also had ZERO pma left).
Never got my period to start IVF. That 4th IUI was successful. 

Hoping it works out this way for you Sarah and onmymind!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> so went from my ultrasound, the 15mm is now 16mm and the 12mm still the same so I have to take gonal f this morning, then tomorrow morning take an LH stick, if negative take gonal f and go back on thursday and if positive call the clinic and IUI will be on thursday. I think it will be negative as its pretty early, so that means 2 more days of gonal f....I dont think the 2nd follicle is going to grow but hopefully the larger one will be a little larger.
> 
> its a bit annoying to spend $668 in medications for only one follicle, and the nurse was saying they always start off people slowly on the injectables just incase. She said I responded well to the Clomid so thats probably why I was on the lower dose and the first cycle is unfortunately a difficult one. but the good news is this is great prep for IVF as they will have a couple of months info to be able to be correct about IVF dosage first time.
> 
> I had a massive chat with her about IVF and feeling really excited, I think I can find the money for November and so just need to confirm with my FS who I meet later this month. I dont need anymore tests, just the FS has to decide the protocol for me and whether I still do IUI next month or prepare for the IVF. I feel so excited I honestly am not that bothered about these next couple of months!!!
> 
> Sounds like a great plan!!! And watch you get your bfp because your focusing on the IVF, i am doing the same thing, its like why bother, lets just get to the IVF and have a chance at getting pg lol. I have heard that its better to grow the follies slowly rather than rushing them, so i think your doc has the right idea, and hey dont rule them out, all you need is one egg and one sperm, this could be your cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: I hate those people that give out false hope, but here I go encouraging everyone. . . .
> 
> I was taking the classes for IVF after 3 failed IUIs. My husband really wanted to try IUI one more time while taking the classes. I said fine. It would take a few weeks to get everything organized for IVF anyway. (I also had ZERO pma left).
> Never got my period to start IVF. That 4th IUI was successful.
> 
> Hoping it works out this way for you Sarah and onmymind!Click to expand...

oooooh I like this post from you, very positive!!!!!! 
I think IUIs could work, Im just fed up and want to try and IVF. Also November conception / August birth is my ideal (but of course I dont want to think like that as so much has to go right for that to be successful). I just want to try and IVF before the snow comes in January as already I have to leave 2 hours to get to the clinic, so probably wont be doing treatments in the Winter unless I pay to live in a hotel downtown during my monitoring!!

also forgot to mention the nurse said injectables dont make your eggs better, which is different to what a lot of people on here say. she said theres no medication to actually make your eggs better, only enhance the amount therefore making it more likely theres a good egg in there. she said injectables gives a boost that improve the overall health of the follicles if that makes sense, but it doesnt guarantee a good egg.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> (That does seem a ridiculous amount of money to pay for one egg, sheesh!)

it is, but I like to think that its a good practice run to see how I react to injectables and so the measurement for IVF might end up being perfect. Ive read a lot of people saying in the Assisted Folder that the first IVF is often like a trial and its hard to know how you will respond to the drugs. I dont want a $12,000 trial thank you! I know the IVF drugs are much higher in dosage but at least they might have a couple of months data from my IUIs to help them.


----------



## onmymind17

readyformore said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> so went from my ultrasound, the 15mm is now 16mm and the 12mm still the same so I have to take gonal f this morning, then tomorrow morning take an LH stick, if negative take gonal f and go back on thursday and if positive call the clinic and IUI will be on thursday. I think it will be negative as its pretty early, so that means 2 more days of gonal f....I dont think the 2nd follicle is going to grow but hopefully the larger one will be a little larger.
> 
> its a bit annoying to spend $668 in medications for only one follicle, and the nurse was saying they always start off people slowly on the injectables just incase. She said I responded well to the Clomid so thats probably why I was on the lower dose and the first cycle is unfortunately a difficult one. but the good news is this is great prep for IVF as they will have a couple of months info to be able to be correct about IVF dosage first time.
> 
> I had a massive chat with her about IVF and feeling really excited, I think I can find the money for November and so just need to confirm with my FS who I meet later this month. I dont need anymore tests, just the FS has to decide the protocol for me and whether I still do IUI next month or prepare for the IVF. I feel so excited I honestly am not that bothered about these next couple of months!!!
> 
> Sounds like a great plan!!! And watch you get your bfp because your focusing on the IVF, i am doing the same thing, its like why bother, lets just get to the IVF and have a chance at getting pg lol. I have heard that its better to grow the follies slowly rather than rushing them, so i think your doc has the right idea, and hey dont rule them out, all you need is one egg and one sperm, this could be your cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: I hate those people that give out false hope, but here I go encouraging everyone. . . .
> 
> I was taking the classes for IVF after 3 failed IUIs. My husband really wanted to try IUI one more time while taking the classes. I said fine. It would take a few weeks to get everything organized for IVF anyway. (I also had ZERO pma left).
> Never got my period to start IVF. That 4th IUI was successful.
> 
> Hoping it works out this way for you Sarah and onmymind!Click to expand...

Awwwww thanks hon, i had to laugh, i thought watch me get pg naturally this cycle. I had to set up a mamogram appt, the new RE requires it for women over 40 and the lady asked me is there any chance you could be pg, and i said well i am 6 dpo so i guess there is a chance, but lets put it this way, i have not gotten pg on my own for 3 years, and thats why we are doing the IVF, and the lady laughed and said well now it will probably work. One can only hope and pray right, if not IVF here we come lol. Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> so went from my ultrasound, the 15mm is now 16mm and the 12mm still the same so I have to take gonal f this morning, then tomorrow morning take an LH stick, if negative take gonal f and go back on thursday and if positive call the clinic and IUI will be on thursday. I think it will be negative as its pretty early, so that means 2 more days of gonal f....I dont think the 2nd follicle is going to grow but hopefully the larger one will be a little larger.
> 
> its a bit annoying to spend $668 in medications for only one follicle, and the nurse was saying they always start off people slowly on the injectables just incase. She said I responded well to the Clomid so thats probably why I was on the lower dose and the first cycle is unfortunately a difficult one. but the good news is this is great prep for IVF as they will have a couple of months info to be able to be correct about IVF dosage first time.
> 
> I had a massive chat with her about IVF and feeling really excited, I think I can find the money for November and so just need to confirm with my FS who I meet later this month. I dont need anymore tests, just the FS has to decide the protocol for me and whether I still do IUI next month or prepare for the IVF. I feel so excited I honestly am not that bothered about these next couple of months!!!
> 
> Sounds like a great plan!!! And watch you get your bfp because your focusing on the IVF, i am doing the same thing, its like why bother, lets just get to the IVF and have a chance at getting pg lol. I have heard that its better to grow the follies slowly rather than rushing them, so i think your doc has the right idea, and hey dont rule them out, all you need is one egg and one sperm, this could be your cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: I hate those people that give out false hope, but here I go encouraging everyone. . . .
> 
> I was taking the classes for IVF after 3 failed IUIs. My husband really wanted to try IUI one more time while taking the classes. I said fine. It would take a few weeks to get everything organized for IVF anyway. (I also had ZERO pma left).
> Never got my period to start IVF. That 4th IUI was successful.
> 
> Hoping it works out this way for you Sarah and onmymind!Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh I like this post from you, very positive!!!!!!
> I think IUIs could work, Im just fed up and want to try and IVF. Also November conception / August birth is my ideal (but of course I dont want to think like that as so much has to go right for that to be successful). I just want to try and IVF before the snow comes in January as already I have to leave 2 hours to get to the clinic, so probably wont be doing treatments in the Winter unless I pay to live in a hotel downtown during my monitoring!!
> 
> also forgot to mention the nurse said injectables dont make your eggs better, which is different to what a lot of people on here say. she said theres no medication to actually make your eggs better, only enhance the amount therefore making it more likely theres a good egg in there. she said injectables gives a boost that improve the overall health of the follicles if that makes sense, but it doesnt guarantee a good egg.Click to expand...

Hmmmm actually from what i have heard the injectables can actually damage your eggs in high doses, now i believe you were on a low dose so no worries, but at one point they had me at 450ml of gonal f daily and i do believe it damages the eggs. I can totaly understand the January thing too, where do you live? I am in Chicago, but i am lucky my RE is close to home and work for me.


----------



## sarahincanada

onmymind17 said:


> Hmmmm actually from what i have heard the injectables can actually damage your eggs in high doses, now i believe you were on a low dose so no worries, but at one point they had me at 450ml of gonal f daily and i do believe it damages the eggs. I can totaly understand the January thing too, where do you live? I am in Chicago, but i am lucky my RE is close to home and work for me.

I live about an hour outside of toronto, but its 2 hours in traffic (apts are usually 8am) and in the winter forget it!! there are cprivate clinics nearer me but I wanted to go to one of the top hospitals.

wow 450 gonal f is crazy!!!


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies :) I've heard the same thing about injectables being damaging in high doses. The whole process is nerve racking:wacko:


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm actually from what i have heard the injectables can actually damage your eggs in high doses, now i believe you were on a low dose so no worries, but at one point they had me at 450ml of gonal f daily and i do believe it damages the eggs. I can totaly understand the January thing too, where do you live? I am in Chicago, but i am lucky my RE is close to home and work for me.
> 
> I live about an hour outside of toronto, but its 2 hours in traffic (apts are usually 8am) and in the winter forget it!! there are cprivate clinics nearer me but I wanted to go to one of the top hospitals.
> 
> wow 450 gonal f is crazy!!!Click to expand...

Ewwwwww your way up in snow country, ugh, nasty, i have a hard enough time down here in Chicago, if we could sell our house, my butt would be moving to Florida, i have had enough of the snow and cold.

Yea, i think they were trying to force my cycle to move faster, so they had to keep increasing the gonal f, instead of just letting it take its time. That was the other stupid RE's office i was at, hopefully this new one will be better.


----------



## Mon_n_john

onmymind17 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm actually from what i have heard the injectables can actually damage your eggs in high doses, now i believe you were on a low dose so no worries, but at one point they had me at 450ml of gonal f daily and i do believe it damages the eggs. I can totaly understand the January thing too, where do you live? I am in Chicago, but i am lucky my RE is close to home and work for me.
> 
> I live about an hour outside of toronto, but its 2 hours in traffic (apts are usually 8am) and in the winter forget it!! there are cprivate clinics nearer me but I wanted to go to one of the top hospitals.
> 
> wow 450 gonal f is crazy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww your way up in snow country, ugh, nasty, i have a hard enough time down here in Chicago, if we could sell our house, my butt would be moving to Florida.Click to expand...

LOL, that's funny, I live in South Florida very close to the Florida Keys and I am sick and tired of the heat and humidity.


----------



## readyformore

Mon_n_john said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm actually from what i have heard the injectables can actually damage your eggs in high doses, now i believe you were on a low dose so no worries, but at one point they had me at 450ml of gonal f daily and i do believe it damages the eggs. I can totaly understand the January thing too, where do you live? I am in Chicago, but i am lucky my RE is close to home and work for me.
> 
> I live about an hour outside of toronto, but its 2 hours in traffic (apts are usually 8am) and in the winter forget it!! there are cprivate clinics nearer me but I wanted to go to one of the top hospitals.
> 
> wow 450 gonal f is crazy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww your way up in snow country, ugh, nasty, i have a hard enough time down here in Chicago, if we could sell our house, my butt would be moving to Florida.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, that's funny, I live in South Florida very close to the Florida Keys and I am sick and tired of the heat and humidity.Click to expand...

Yeah, I have NO desire to move to Florida. Visiting in the winter/spring is just fine. But, I can't imagine living there in August.

I think Kentucky/Tennessee would have the best climate for me.


----------



## crystal443

I love the heat!!! I don't like humidity though and luckily it is a dry heat here :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

readyformore said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm actually from what i have heard the injectables can actually damage your eggs in high doses, now i believe you were on a low dose so no worries, but at one point they had me at 450ml of gonal f daily and i do believe it damages the eggs. I can totaly understand the January thing too, where do you live? I am in Chicago, but i am lucky my RE is close to home and work for me.
> 
> I live about an hour outside of toronto, but its 2 hours in traffic (apts are usually 8am) and in the winter forget it!! there are cprivate clinics nearer me but I wanted to go to one of the top hospitals.
> 
> wow 450 gonal f is crazy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww your way up in snow country, ugh, nasty, i have a hard enough time down here in Chicago, if we could sell our house, my butt would be moving to Florida.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, that's funny, I live in South Florida very close to the Florida Keys and I am sick and tired of the heat and humidity.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have NO desire to move to Florida. Visiting in the winter/spring is just fine. But, I can't imagine living there in August.
> 
> I think Kentucky/Tennessee would have the best climate for me.Click to expand...

Summers here do suck, badly. One day I want to move to Seattle.


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I love the heat!!! I don't like humidity though and luckily it is a dry heat here :)

I've never understood that statement. 

It doesn't matter if it's dry. If it's 110 outside, it's effing too hot!


----------



## Mon_n_john

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I love the heat!!! I don't like humidity though and luckily it is a dry heat here :)
> 
> I've never understood that statement.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's dry. If it's 110 outside, it's effing too hot!Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't like the dry heat either. I was in Southern California during the summer 4 years ago and it was hot and miserable because it was so dry. My skin felt parched! I do need humidity but also want cooler weather so I think Seattle is perfect, and beautiful!


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I love the heat!!! I don't like humidity though and luckily it is a dry heat here :)
> 
> I've never understood that statement.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's dry. If it's 110 outside, it's effing too hot!Click to expand...

Humid hot is a sweaty, sticky and yucky feeling, while a dry heat is just that dry, you might sweat but everything isn't damp. I've been in humid heat where everything is damp, bedding, floors everything..I can't stand that. With a dry heat its just hot, but nothing is damp if that makes sense.


----------



## crystal443

Mon_n_john said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I love the heat!!! I don't like humidity though and luckily it is a dry heat here :)
> 
> I've never understood that statement.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's dry. If it's 110 outside, it's effing too hot!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't like the dry heat either. I was in Southern California during the summer 4 years ago and it was hot and miserable because it was so dry. My skin felt parched! I do need humidity but also want cooler weather so I think Seattle is perfect, and beautiful!Click to expand...

You won't feel parched in Seattle,lol


----------



## sarahincanada

onmymind17 said:


> Ewwwwww your way up in snow country, ugh, nasty, i have a hard enough time down here in Chicago, if we could sell our house, my butt would be moving to Florida, i have had enough of the snow and cold.

I grew up in England and came to Canada after University, LOVED it and the standard of living here is much higher. So I emigrated but man, I hate the winters!! hubby loves the snow, I do not. I have dreams of living in Florida or California for the winter and being self employed I can work from anywhere, but the problem is if we have kids they would have to go to school down there and spend summers here...so not sure how we could pull that off. anyway its a dream!!! if I dont end up getting pregnant I will definitely put it into action.


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I love the heat!!! I don't like humidity though and luckily it is a dry heat here :)
> 
> I've never understood that statement.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's dry. If it's 110 outside, it's effing too hot!Click to expand...
> 
> Humid hot is a sweaty, sticky and yucky feeling, while a dry heat is just that dry, you might sweat but everything isn't damp. I've been in humid heat where everything is damp, bedding, floors everything..I can't stand that. With a dry heat its just hot, but nothing is damp if that makes sense.Click to expand...

Oops, I didn't mean literally, lol.
I know the difference. I just mean that even if it's dry, it's still hot.

It's often humid here in the summer.


----------



## onmymind17

Mon_n_john said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm actually from what i have heard the injectables can actually damage your eggs in high doses, now i believe you were on a low dose so no worries, but at one point they had me at 450ml of gonal f daily and i do believe it damages the eggs. I can totaly understand the January thing too, where do you live? I am in Chicago, but i am lucky my RE is close to home and work for me.
> 
> I live about an hour outside of toronto, but its 2 hours in traffic (apts are usually 8am) and in the winter forget it!! there are cprivate clinics nearer me but I wanted to go to one of the top hospitals.
> 
> wow 450 gonal f is crazy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww your way up in snow country, ugh, nasty, i have a hard enough time down here in Chicago, if we could sell our house, my butt would be moving to Florida.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, that's funny, I live in South Florida very close to the Florida Keys and I am sick and tired of the heat and humidity.Click to expand...

LOL, yea i could imagine being that far down, we are talking about Jacksonville, so not quite as hot as where your at, but i tell you i will take it, just to be able to have no snow, Chicago is the WORST for weather, we go from one extream to the other, from 100 degree days with 70% humidity to 25 below with a foot of snow, eeeeeeew. I have lived here all my life, and i would so love to be able to wash my car in feb and not have it freeze up like a popsicle, for us our cars look like giant salt blocks, and you cant wash them until march when it warms up, its gets to the point you dont even want to touch the doors to open them. Yeah i will take the heat any time over sub zero temps lol.


----------



## onmymind17

readyformore said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm actually from what i have heard the injectables can actually damage your eggs in high doses, now i believe you were on a low dose so no worries, but at one point they had me at 450ml of gonal f daily and i do believe it damages the eggs. I can totaly understand the January thing too, where do you live? I am in Chicago, but i am lucky my RE is close to home and work for me.
> 
> I live about an hour outside of toronto, but its 2 hours in traffic (apts are usually 8am) and in the winter forget it!! there are cprivate clinics nearer me but I wanted to go to one of the top hospitals.
> 
> wow 450 gonal f is crazy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww your way up in snow country, ugh, nasty, i have a hard enough time down here in Chicago, if we could sell our house, my butt would be moving to Florida.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, that's funny, I live in South Florida very close to the Florida Keys and I am sick and tired of the heat and humidity.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have NO desire to move to Florida. Visiting in the winter/spring is just fine. But, I can't imagine living there in August.
> 
> I think Kentucky/Tennessee would have the best climate for me.Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhh Tennessee, i looooooooooove Tennessee, thats also a possibility for us to move there too, the Smokey Mountains are soooooooo pretty!!!! Mountains, i love them, we have the flat lands here in IL, man this state sucks lol. Oh and we are gifted with the highest taxes of the nation too, whoo hoo lol


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Ewwwwww your way up in snow country, ugh, nasty, i have a hard enough time down here in Chicago, if we could sell our house, my butt would be moving to Florida, i have had enough of the snow and cold.
> 
> I grew up in England and came to Canada after University, LOVED it and the standard of living here is much higher. So I emigrated but man, I hate the winters!! hubby loves the snow, I do not. I have dreams of living in Florida or California for the winter and being self employed I can work from anywhere, but the problem is if we have kids they would have to go to school down there and spend summers here...so not sure how we could pull that off. anyway its a dream!!! if I dont end up getting pregnant I will definitely put it into action.Click to expand...

Yea that is one thing i have heard about Canada, the standard of living is great, but man your winters are brutal lol. I sure hope you can make your dream come true for being a snow bird, that would be perfect, me i just want to get the heck out of this state, they are taxing us to death here, its amazing to go to Georgia, and see how much cheaper everything is. And i think it could work, You would just have the kids in school, and when they get out you go back to Canada, i think that would be cool, almost like you live in FL or CA, and you summer vacation in Canada lol. Dont give up on your dream, i say go for it!!


----------



## onmymind17

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I love the heat!!! I don't like humidity though and luckily it is a dry heat here :)
> 
> I've never understood that statement.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's dry. If it's 110 outside, it's effing too hot!Click to expand...

LOL, yeah dry heat is hot, but humidity is worse, when you have dry heat, it feels like whatever the temp is outside, when you have humidity it can feel 20 degrees hotter than the temp is, this summer was like that for us, our temp would be at 95 and with the humidity it felt like it was 105, its kind of like walking outside and breathing water lol. I love it thought, i mean yeah its hot, but you know what it does not hurt, and if you get in AC your fine, when it gets to 25 below zero here in the winter, its brutal, you go outside to run to the car and your cheeks and hands hurt from the cold, so not fun. And last year we had a blizzard and ended up with 21 inches of snow in one night, dang that was a lot of snow to clear out, and nothing stops us here, we go no matter what, thank God i have my 4 X 4 lol.


----------



## onmymind17

Mon_n_john said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I love the heat!!! I don't like humidity though and luckily it is a dry heat here :)
> 
> I've never understood that statement.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's dry. If it's 110 outside, it's effing too hot!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't like the dry heat either. I was in Southern California during the summer 4 years ago and it was hot and miserable because it was so dry. My skin felt parched! I do need humidity but also want cooler weather so I think Seattle is perfect, and beautiful!Click to expand...

Seattle is really pretty, but i dont think i could handle the clouds and rain, they have way too much rain for me, i need sunshine!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

onmymind17 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Ewwwwww your way up in snow country, ugh, nasty, i have a hard enough time down here in Chicago, if we could sell our house, my butt would be moving to Florida, i have had enough of the snow and cold.
> 
> I grew up in England and came to Canada after University, LOVED it and the standard of living here is much higher. So I emigrated but man, I hate the winters!! hubby loves the snow, I do not. I have dreams of living in Florida or California for the winter and being self employed I can work from anywhere, but the problem is if we have kids they would have to go to school down there and spend summers here...so not sure how we could pull that off. anyway its a dream!!! if I dont end up getting pregnant I will definitely put it into action.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea that is one thing i have heard about Canada, the standard of living is great, but man your winters are brutal lol. I sure hope you can make your dream come true for being a snow bird, that would be perfect, me i just want to get the heck out of this state, they are taxing us to death here, its amazing to go to Georgia, and see how much cheaper everything is. And i think it could work, You would just have the kids in school, and when they get out you go back to Canada, i think that would be cool, almost like you live in FL or CA, and you summer vacation in Canada lol. Dont give up on your dream, i say go for it!!Click to expand...

Id love to, but its not that easy to emigrate into the states. first I have to get my canadian passport (right now Im a resident and married to a canadian) which I think allows me to visit the states up to 6 months, which is ok until my future kids go to school. I know you can emigrate if you open a business which might be an option for us. hubby loves canada and so hasnt much interest, but I can dream!!


----------



## readyformore

onmymind17 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm actually from what i have heard the injectables can actually damage your eggs in high doses, now i believe you were on a low dose so no worries, but at one point they had me at 450ml of gonal f daily and i do believe it damages the eggs. I can totaly understand the January thing too, where do you live? I am in Chicago, but i am lucky my RE is close to home and work for me.
> 
> I live about an hour outside of toronto, but its 2 hours in traffic (apts are usually 8am) and in the winter forget it!! there are cprivate clinics nearer me but I wanted to go to one of the top hospitals.
> 
> wow 450 gonal f is crazy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww your way up in snow country, ugh, nasty, i have a hard enough time down here in Chicago, if we could sell our house, my butt would be moving to Florida.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, that's funny, I live in South Florida very close to the Florida Keys and I am sick and tired of the heat and humidity.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have NO desire to move to Florida. Visiting in the winter/spring is just fine. But, I can't imagine living there in August.
> 
> I think Kentucky/Tennessee would have the best climate for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh Tennessee, i looooooooooove Tennessee, thats also a possibility for us to move there too, the Smokey Mountains are soooooooo pretty!!!! Mountains, i love them, we have the flat lands here in IL, man this state sucks lol. Oh and we are gifted with the highest taxes of the nation too, whoo hoo lolClick to expand...

I've been to the Smokey Mountains once, when I was 18. I still remember seeing a bear and her cub walk across the road in front of us.

DH and I have been thinking of camping spots for next summer, and I want to go to Mammoth Cave National Park in Kentucky and the Smokey Mountains in Tennessee. I've never been to the cave, but I have a feeling my boys would LOVE to go there. We could get there in one LONG day of driving (I'm not sure, but maybe 12ish hours to Kentucky?), so I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## Mon_n_john

readyformore said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm actually from what i have heard the injectables can actually damage your eggs in high doses, now i believe you were on a low dose so no worries, but at one point they had me at 450ml of gonal f daily and i do believe it damages the eggs. I can totaly understand the January thing too, where do you live? I am in Chicago, but i am lucky my RE is close to home and work for me.
> 
> I live about an hour outside of toronto, but its 2 hours in traffic (apts are usually 8am) and in the winter forget it!! there are cprivate clinics nearer me but I wanted to go to one of the top hospitals.
> 
> wow 450 gonal f is crazy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww your way up in snow country, ugh, nasty, i have a hard enough time down here in Chicago, if we could sell our house, my butt would be moving to Florida.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, that's funny, I live in South Florida very close to the Florida Keys and I am sick and tired of the heat and humidity.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I have NO desire to move to Florida. Visiting in the winter/spring is just fine. But, I can't imagine living there in August.
> 
> I think Kentucky/Tennessee would have the best climate for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh Tennessee, i looooooooooove Tennessee, thats also a possibility for us to move there too, the Smokey Mountains are soooooooo pretty!!!! Mountains, i love them, we have the flat lands here in IL, man this state sucks lol. Oh and we are gifted with the highest taxes of the nation too, whoo hoo lolClick to expand...
> 
> I've been to the Smokey Mountains once, when I was 18. I still remember seeing a bear and her cub walk across the road in front of us.
> 
> DH and I have been thinking of camping spots for next summer, and I want to go to Mammoth Cave National Park in Kentucky and the Smokey Mountains in Tennessee. I've never been to the cave, but I have a feeling my boys would LOVE to go there. We could get there in one LONG day of driving (I'm not sure, but maybe 12ish hours to Kentucky?), so I think it's worth a shot.Click to expand...

I love the Smokies. We've vacationed there many times. We once stayed in a cabin called the Lullaby Cabin right next to a stream that you could hear all the time. That was an AMAZING stay!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi.

Quick question. Is anyone on Estradiol (Estrace I think) during your TWW?

Sarah, it's awesome that you've found the money for November!


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi.
> 
> Quick question. Is anyone on Estradiol (Estrace I think) during your TWW?
> 
> Sarah, it's awesome that you've found the money for November!

no but the nurse mentioned that for an ivf cycle....are you on it then?

I think Ive found the money, but Im self employed and we own a business that sometimes needs our money to cover payroll so its not definite. but I can hope!!


----------



## crystal443

Canadian winters are soooo brutal, and I really do not miss them..which is why I love the heat so much:) I miss home but I don't miss the cold, DH is from Australia and he would rather have stayed in Canada:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Quick question. Is anyone on Estradiol (Estrace I think) during your TWW?
> 
> Sarah, it's awesome that you've found the money for November!
> 
> no but the nurse mentioned that for an ivf cycle....are you on it then?
> 
> I think Ive found the money, but Im self employed and we own a business that sometimes needs our money to cover payroll so its not definite. but I can hope!!Click to expand...

Sarah, that's fantastic news!!! I'm self employed as well which is how we're funding our cycle:haha:


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi.
> 
> Quick question. Is anyone on Estradiol (Estrace I think) during your TWW?
> 
> Sarah, it's awesome that you've found the money for November!

I took it for IUI, but it was prior to ov.


----------



## JanetPlanet

I took one dose and then I found this on the label:

"Estradiol has been assigned to pregnancy category X by the FDA. There are no controlled data in human pregnancy. Estradiol is contraindicated during pregnancy."

and

"This medicine is not effective in preventing or treating a tendency toward miscarriage nor the threat of miscarriage. This medicine must not be used during pregnancy because its use may result in birth defects or cancer later in the child's life (see CAUTIONS section). "

YIKES.

After I emailed my dr this info, he just said, "It's okay to take." But I'm not taking it anymore. I would rather not get pregnant, than make my child suffer with cancer. Yes, I am paranoid. But that's my job as a mom.


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> I took one dose and then I found this on the label:
> 
> "Estradiol has been assigned to pregnancy category X by the FDA. There are no controlled data in human pregnancy. Estradiol is contraindicated during pregnancy."
> 
> and
> 
> "This medicine is not effective in preventing or treating a tendency toward miscarriage nor the threat of miscarriage. This medicine must not be used during pregnancy because its use may result in birth defects or cancer later in the child's life (see CAUTIONS section). "
> 
> YIKES.
> 
> After I emailed my dr this info, he just said, "It's okay to take." But I'm not taking it anymore. I would rather not get pregnant, than make my child suffer with cancer. Yes, I am paranoid. But that's my job as a mom.

Clomid thinned my lining, so basically, I had to take estrace, or I never would have had any implantation.

Why would you take it after ov?


----------



## JanetPlanet

From the little I've read, it's not uncommon to be prescribed Estradiol after ovulation. And is used often for IVF cycles. It's good for your lining apparently. 

It's weird because my lining was great the day before my IUI at 10mm. 

Am I being unreasonable not taking this? Crap, the uncertainty is very stressful.


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> From the little I've read, it's not uncommon to be prescribed Estradiol after ovulation. And is used often for IVF cycles. It's good for your lining apparently.
> 
> It's weird because my lining was great the day before my IUI at 10mm.
> 
> Am I being unreasonable not taking this? Crap, the uncertainty is very stressful.

With a 10mm lining, no I don't think you're being unreasonable to skip it.

Remind me, are you doing IUI of IVF? If it's IUI, I wouldn't hesitate to skip it, but I know very little about IVF and I would really get a second opinion from a doc prior to skipping an IVF med. Maybe they are using the med for another purpose?


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> I took one dose and then I found this on the label:
> 
> "Estradiol has been assigned to pregnancy category X by the FDA. There are no controlled data in human pregnancy. Estradiol is contraindicated during pregnancy."
> 
> and
> 
> "This medicine is not effective in preventing or treating a tendency toward miscarriage nor the threat of miscarriage. This medicine must not be used during pregnancy because its use may result in birth defects or cancer later in the child's life (see CAUTIONS section). "
> 
> YIKES.
> 
> After I emailed my dr this info, he just said, "It's okay to take." But I'm not taking it anymore. I would rather not get pregnant, than make my child suffer with cancer. Yes, I am paranoid. But that's my job as a mom.
> 
> Clomid thinned my lining, so basically, I had to take estrace, or I never would have had any implantation.
> 
> Why would you take it after ov?Click to expand...

yes I seem to think they mentioned it for before ovulation, I think it was in the conversation about using it as a down reg medicine, nothing about after ovulation. with those side effects you wouldnt think it would be recommended after ov. urgghh this is so stressful JP!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Ready, I did an IUI on Monday.



> the 15mm is now 16mm and the 12mm still the same

Sarah, don't give up yet! Last week I had the 13mm with another 7 smaller ones on the right side. And then 2-3 smaller ones on the left.

Then when I went in on Sunday, the 2-3 smaller ones were both 18mm and the 13mm on the right side was still only 13mm. The dr said he's sees that all the time and there's no telling which follicles will do what.

It really does only take one. And I so hope this is the one for you! 

This is post is in danger of being really long, but I wanted to tell y'all about my husband's sperm. LMAO. That sounds ridiculous.

My hubs has been having SA's for the past two years. I think he's had 4-5 of them. I wanted to see if his sperm was compromised by too much BDing so we had an SA done after abstaining for 3 days, and then another one BDing the night before. Turns out that the more BDing we have, the better his sperm is. It's always been good, but it's even better after BDing. 

We BD'd on Saturday night, Sunday afternoon, then he "performed" into a cup at the lab. (Which he said was the most unsexy thing he's ever done.) And his prewash number was 106 million. That was after BDing like 16 hours earlier. His postwash number was like 35 million with 85% motility. 

So, my point to all this is...if you have access to inexpensive - or better yet, insurance-covered SA's. Have a few done to see what BDing actually does to the numbers.


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> Ready, I did an IUI on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> the 15mm is now 16mm and the 12mm still the same
> 
> Sarah, don't give up yet! Last week I had the 13mm with another 7 smaller ones on the right side. And then 2-3 smaller ones on the left.
> 
> Then when I went in on Sunday, the 2-3 smaller ones were both 18mm and the 13mm on the right side was still only 13mm. The dr said he's sees that all the time and there's no telling which follicles will do what.
> 
> It really does only take one. And I so hope this is the one for you!
> 
> This is post is in danger of being really long, but I wanted to tell y'all about my husband's sperm. LMAO. That sounds ridiculous.
> 
> My hubs has been having SA's for the past two years. I think he's had 4-5 of them. I wanted to see if his sperm was compromised by too much BDing so we had an SA done after abstaining for 3 days, and then another one BDing the night before. Turns out that the more BDing we have, the better his sperm is. It's always been good, but it's even better after BDing.
> 
> We BD'd on Saturday night, Sunday afternoon, then he "performed" into a cup at the lab. (Which he said was the most unsexy thing he's ever done.) And his prewash number was 106 million. That was after BDing like 16 hours earlier. His postwash number was like 35 million with 85% motility.
> 
> So, my point to all this is...if you have access to inexpensive - or better yet, insurance-covered SA's. Have a few done to see what BDing actually does to the numbers.Click to expand...

that very interesting, how much was the count when he abstained for 3 days?
mine went down.....4 days abstaining = 29 million, 85% motility, 1 day = 5 million, 55% motility (was frozen and thawed too so that would have lost some, but still the count was way down)


----------



## JanetPlanet

124.4 million after having sex about 10 hours earlier.

51.8 abstaining 3 days.

59.8 abstaining 2 days.

Weird right? Of course, this puts even more pressure on *me* to get my stuff together.

Luckily he's very accomodating. I think we've had sex 6-7 times in the past 3 days, poor guy. I just told him we're doing it again tonight, and he's like, "I'll try." lol I find it hilarious.


----------



## readyformore

My husband found some article stating that daily frequent ejaculations actually lead to healthier/better sperm. 

It doesn't work this way for my husband though. We did an SA once after 7 straight days of sex. . . . .it was 2 million!!!! The doc was shocked and I was quite embarrassed to explain it to her, lol.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Awww, I'm sorry Ready. Happy late anniversary though!


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> Awww, I'm sorry Ready. Happy late anniversary though!

Oh thanks. 

No 'sorry' needed, it's fine really. His count is good, as long as we don't go at it like bunnies (which is what I want to do at ov time, lol). 

His count after 3 days of no sex is 30 million-ish, so no worries. And I have a dd that was conceived from every other day, so I know that's not too much for him. I just try to keep it to that pattern.


----------



## crystal443

Beautiful dog ready:thumbup: so if your DH has a number of 30 millionish how many are needed to actually survive the IUI? I know IUI ups your chances because they go straight into the uterus, but what is the difference in the number of live sperm between a natural cycle and an IUI cycle ?


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> but what is the difference in the number of live sperm between a natural cycle and an IUI cycle ?

I know that this cycle, his numbers were basically the same pre and post wash (pre would be like a natural bd cycle). Pre wash was 33 and post wash was 32. 
So, if it was a natural cycle, we'd have the same amount of sperm, but at least these guys aren't going to get lost in the vagina. That's the only difference for me this cycle with IUI (I think, lol).


----------



## crystal443

I do wonder sometimes if we should have went against the RE and tried IUI while we were deciding on IVF, being unexplained I just wonder sometimes :)


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I do wonder sometimes if we should have went against the RE and tried IUI while we were deciding on IVF, being unexplained I just wonder sometimes :)

My doc suggested IUI straight out of the bat, both times. With my first and now. 
We'll see. I plan on only doing 4 cycles of IUI, then I am D. O. N. E. with ttc crap. I plan on torching my thermometer. I should plan a virtual party for that, lol!! :happydance:

Not sure about IVF. After 4 IUIs, I won't have the coverage for IVF, so I'm pretty sure that's not an option at this point. But, if I have 4 failed IUIs, I could very well change my mind, lol.

It doesn't have a very good success rate though. She told me only 15-20% success. I was actually thrilled with those #. It's the same percentage she gave me 10 years ago, lol. I went into the consultation expecting her to tell me single digits, so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## sadie

Hi Ready. I am due for IUI next week...hsg tmrw, then sonogram or ultrasound (dont recall)on monday. My insurance pays for IVF but not until after 6 IUI. Some sort of new law, I was told. But I guess it depends on the insurance??

Good luck! I am cheering us both on!


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Beautiful dog ready:thumbup: so if your DH has a number of 30 millionish how many are needed to actually survive the IUI? I know IUI ups your chances because they go straight into the uterus, but what is the difference in the number of live sperm between a natural cycle and an IUI cycle ?

Ive read that of all the millions of sperm ejaculated from natural intercourse only about 500,000 reach the uterus/tubes.....not sure how true that is, but it was in one of my baby books. So IUI puts millions up there! I do think it works for a lot of people and worth trying a couple before IVF (unless theres reasons why not to)

however I had 4 follicles and 29 million washed sperm in my uterus and still didnt get pregnant :growlmad:

I just got back from my ultrasound, so just 1 follicle, trigger tonight, IUI on Saturday :thumbup: my blood test is in 2 weeks....on my birthday. I dont think Im lucky enough to get a bfp on my birthday and not too enthused about having 1 follicle so Im going to forget about this cycle as much as possible so I dont ruin my bday.


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful dog ready:thumbup: so if your DH has a number of 30 millionish how many are needed to actually survive the IUI? I know IUI ups your chances because they go straight into the uterus, but what is the difference in the number of live sperm between a natural cycle and an IUI cycle ?
> 
> Ive read that of all the millions of sperm ejaculated from natural intercourse only about 500,000 reach the uterus/tubes.....not sure how true that is, but it was in one of my baby books. So IUI puts millions up there! I do think it works for a lot of people and worth trying a couple before IVF (unless theres reasons why not to)
> 
> however I had 4 follicles and 29 million washed sperm in my uterus and still didnt get pregnant :growlmad:
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasound, so just 1 follicle, trigger tonight, IUI on Saturday :winkwink::thumbup: my blood test is in 2 weeks....on my birthday. I dont think Im lucky enough to get a bfp on my birthday and not too enthused about having 1 follicle so Im going to forget about this cycle as much as possible so I dont ruin my bday.Click to expand...

Sarah, take it from me....one is all it takes


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful dog ready:thumbup: so if your DH has a number of 30 millionish how many are needed to actually survive the IUI? I know IUI ups your chances because they go straight into the uterus, but what is the difference in the number of live sperm between a natural cycle and an IUI cycle ?
> 
> Ive read that of all the millions of sperm ejaculated from natural intercourse only about 500,000 reach the uterus/tubes.....not sure how true that is, but it was in one of my baby books. So IUI puts millions up there! I do think it works for a lot of people and worth trying a couple before IVF (unless theres reasons why not to)
> 
> however I had 4 follicles and 29 million washed sperm in my uterus and still didnt get pregnant :growlmad:
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasound, so just 1 follicle, trigger tonight, IUI on Saturday :thumbup: my blood test is in 2 weeks....on my birthday. I dont think Im lucky enough to get a bfp on my birthday and not too enthused about having 1 follicle so Im going to forget about this cycle as much as possible so I dont ruin my bday.Click to expand...

I actually prefer the thought of one egg. I mean, if you have 4, and they all fertilize, you're basically screwed unless you reduce. The likelihood of getting all 4 babies to a gestational age of viability, nevertheless to a point of gestation that will lead to a decent quality of life, is remotely slim. It's sad, but true. 
Your chances of being a MOM (which is the main goal really) are vastly increased with ONE baby! Even twin pregnancies are high risk and more likely to result in a premature birth.

And the pessimest in me would test on the day before my birthday, just so I didn't ruin my birthday with a bfn.
Last year I tested on my dd birthday. I thought it would lessen the blow. It didn't. I had to give her a party in front of my entire family and act all happy and excited when all I wanted to do was cry.


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful dog ready:thumbup: so if your DH has a number of 30 millionish how many are needed to actually survive the IUI? I know IUI ups your chances because they go straight into the uterus, but what is the difference in the number of live sperm between a natural cycle and an IUI cycle ?
> 
> Ive read that of all the millions of sperm ejaculated from natural intercourse only about 500,000 reach the uterus/tubes.....not sure how true that is, but it was in one of my baby books. So IUI puts millions up there! I do think it works for a lot of people and worth trying a couple before IVF (unless theres reasons why not to)
> 
> however I had 4 follicles and 29 million washed sperm in my uterus and still didnt get pregnant :growlmad:
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasound, so just 1 follicle, trigger tonight, IUI on Saturday :winkwink::thumbup: my blood test is in 2 weeks....on my birthday. I dont think Im lucky enough to get a bfp on my birthday and not too enthused about having 1 follicle so Im going to forget about this cycle as much as possible so I dont ruin my bday.Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah, take it from me....one is all it takesClick to expand...

yes but what if its a bad egg :cry:
but thats ok, your journey has inspired me and so Im feeling more optimistic about my future and hopefully having IVF asap. Thank you for sharing everything, you made it seem easy which Im sure it hasnt been, but it gives a lot of us hope :flower: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah...but what if it IS a GOOD EGG????

it will take if it is a good one, so just let nature do its thing. And yes, IVF was not bad at all!

They say the average for IVF is 1 1/2 cycles so sign up for two and hope for the best :D


----------



## onmymind17

JanetPlanet said:


> Ready, I did an IUI on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> the 15mm is now 16mm and the 12mm still the same
> 
> Sarah, don't give up yet! Last week I had the 13mm with another 7 smaller ones on the right side. And then 2-3 smaller ones on the left.
> 
> Then when I went in on Sunday, the 2-3 smaller ones were both 18mm and the 13mm on the right side was still only 13mm. The dr said he's sees that all the time and there's no telling which follicles will do what.
> 
> It really does only take one. And I so hope this is the one for you!
> 
> This is post is in danger of being really long, but I wanted to tell y'all about my husband's sperm. LMAO. That sounds ridiculous.
> 
> My hubs has been having SA's for the past two years. I think he's had 4-5 of them. I wanted to see if his sperm was compromised by too much BDing so we had an SA done after abstaining for 3 days, and then another one BDing the night before. Turns out that the more BDing we have, the better his sperm is. It's always been good, but it's even better after BDing.
> 
> We BD'd on Saturday night, Sunday afternoon, then he "performed" into a cup at the lab. (Which he said was the most unsexy thing he's ever done.) And his prewash number was 106 million. That was after BDing like 16 hours earlier. His postwash number was like 35 million with 85% motility.
> 
> So, my point to all this is...if you have access to inexpensive - or better yet, insurance-covered SA's. Have a few done to see what BDing actually does to the numbers.Click to expand...

My husband does the same thing, we know this from doing 5 IUI's lol, every time he would abstain for 2 or 3 days before the first IUI then the next day he would do it again, and it never failed he had more of the little guys the second time than the first every time.


----------



## onmymind17

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful dog ready:thumbup: so if your DH has a number of 30 millionish how many are needed to actually survive the IUI? I know IUI ups your chances because they go straight into the uterus, but what is the difference in the number of live sperm between a natural cycle and an IUI cycle ?
> 
> Ive read that of all the millions of sperm ejaculated from natural intercourse only about 500,000 reach the uterus/tubes.....not sure how true that is, but it was in one of my baby books. So IUI puts millions up there! I do think it works for a lot of people and worth trying a couple before IVF (unless theres reasons why not to)
> 
> however I had 4 follicles and 29 million washed sperm in my uterus and still didnt get pregnant :growlmad:
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasound, so just 1 follicle, trigger tonight, IUI on Saturday :thumbup: my blood test is in 2 weeks....on my birthday. I dont think Im lucky enough to get a bfp on my birthday and not too enthused about having 1 follicle so Im going to forget about this cycle as much as possible so I dont ruin my bday.Click to expand...

I am sorry about only having one follie, but all it takes is one, just try and relax and see what happens. Sending you all kinds of hugs and positive sticky vibes!!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful dog ready:thumbup: so if your DH has a number of 30 millionish how many are needed to actually survive the IUI? I know IUI ups your chances because they go straight into the uterus, but what is the difference in the number of live sperm between a natural cycle and an IUI cycle ?
> 
> Ive read that of all the millions of sperm ejaculated from natural intercourse only about 500,000 reach the uterus/tubes.....not sure how true that is, but it was in one of my baby books. So IUI puts millions up there! I do think it works for a lot of people and worth trying a couple before IVF (unless theres reasons why not to)
> 
> however I had 4 follicles and 29 million washed sperm in my uterus and still didnt get pregnant :growlmad:
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasound, so just 1 follicle, trigger tonight, IUI on Saturday :thumbup: my blood test is in 2 weeks....on my birthday. I dont think Im lucky enough to get a bfp on my birthday and not too enthused about having 1 follicle so Im going to forget about this cycle as much as possible so I dont ruin my bday.Click to expand...
> 
> I actually prefer the thought of one egg. I mean, if you have 4, and they all fertilize, you're basically screwed unless you reduce. The likelihood of getting all 4 babies to a gestational age of viability, nevertheless to a point of gestation that will lead to a decent quality of life, is remotely slim. It's sad, but true.
> Your chances of being a MOM (which is the main goal really) are vastly increased with ONE baby! Even twin pregnancies are high risk and more likely to result in a premature birth.
> 
> And the pessimest in me would test on the day before my birthday, just so I didn't ruin my birthday with a bfn.
> Last year I tested on my dd birthday. I thought it would lessen the blow. It didn't. I had to give her a party in front of my entire family and act all happy and excited when all I wanted to do was cry.Click to expand...

I totally hear where you are coming from. I guess I just never believe that the 4 eggs would ever fertilize and implant. When I was talking to the nurse about IVF and how some people have lots of eggs retrieved but only 1 or none make it she was saying they prefer a person to make about 10 eggs for IVF ....because if your body is concentrating on producing lots of eggs they are probably not quality eggs. So perhaps my 1 egg is better than 4 not so great eggs.

Im not testing at all around my birthday...in fact Im not testing anymore period, just going for my blood test like the clinic asks. So I will go the day before my birthday but wont know the results until after my birthday (and by then AF would have probably arrived)


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Sarah...but what if it IS a GOOD EGG????
> 
> it will take if it is a good one, so just let nature do its thing. And yes, IVF was not bad at all!
> 
> They say the average for IVF is 1 1/2 cycles so sign up for two and hope for the best :D

sorry its just my PMA died last month, so Im feeling negative about my chances!!

Im going to budget for 3 IVF cycles :thumbup:

hey LL do you know your day 3 Antral Follicle Count by chance? mine is 18 which is quite good, you had 18 eggs so assume its something similar.


----------



## sarahincanada

just wondering if anyone has been tested for Vitamin D deficiency?

at the clinic theres posters for different trials they do (I was in one for celiac disease and infertility but tested negative so didnt continue) and one caught my eye: vitamin D deficiency and implantation problems. On my last blood test with my GP she said I was vitamin D deficient and to take a supplement. This was after taking prenatals for 6 months so if theres any Vitamin D in those its not enough. So anyway Im going to get some Vitamin D...I did buy some drops but keep forgetting to take them so getting some pills to take with my multivitamin as I remember that every night.

the study is for people doing IVF, I guess they will monitor those with vitamin D deficiency and their success rate. heres some reading if you are interested:

Infertility is a common and psychologically devastating problem for 20% of Canadian couples. Approximately, 20% of infertile couples are diagnosed with unexplained infertility and left without an explanation for their inability to have a baby. Pathological uterine receptivity and embryo implantation are hypothesized mechanisms underlying sub-fertility in these couples. Embryo implantation requires a complicated sequence of events involving the differentiation of endometrial cells to attain uterine receptivity and the synchronized interaction between maternal and embryonic tissues. Vitamin D has been hypothesized to play a role in this poorly understood process. Vitamin D is a known regulator of signal transduction pathways involved in embryo implantation and its receptors are involved in calcium-regulation in various reproductive tissues including, the ovary, uterus, and placenta. In Canada, the prevalence of Vitamin D insufficiency is approximately 34-50%. The goal of the proposed study is to determine the prevalence of vitamin D insufficiency in an infertile population and whether this prevalence is higher than in average Canadian reproductive age women. More importantly, we will investigate whether vitamin D insufficiency in our infertile population translates to impaired implantation and reduced clinical pregnancy rates. Insight into vitamin D's role in reproduction is essential not only to provide scientific understanding of the mechanism underlying embryo implantation, but also because vitamin D supplementation could provide an easy and safe means of treating infertility.


----------



## Natsby

Oh Sarah I´m so sorry to hear you feeling negative! I know it is so hard ever month that passes feels more desperate and we feel less and less in control of our futures. But I was feeling like that last time I got my BFP. I didn´t even want to test I was so sure it wouldn´t be pos and didn´t want to see another bfn. It is a game of luck and chance and that it doesn´t work one month really doesn´t mean it won´t work the next. I am trying to keep super busy and not think about it because it was ruling my life, but strangely I feel more positive than I have for ages as a result. This could be your month and if it isn´t it could be next month or in 6, but it will happen and when it does you will forget how hard it was and how long it took and be a great mum. Huge hugs and I´ll be stalking you around your birthday and hoping you get a great late birthday pressie.


----------



## LLbean

Look through my journal but I believe on my first scan I had 6... So 3 on each side


----------



## googly

Hey all, I have been stalking this thread a bit because at some point I think we'll be switching to IUI/IVF (is free here after you've done a certain amount of clomid cycles). Very interesting to hear all your stories - thank you so much for sharing.

I just wanted to chime in on the 'sperm' discussion - that my FS told me my DH should 'clear the pipes' (as he put it) a good 4-5 times a week - even if we're not DTD - for optimum sperm quality. When I got home and told DH he was all "gahhh, if I HAVE to... only for you.... " LOL 

(best doctor's orders ever!)

So I guess it depends on their count etc., but all things being equal, it's apparently good to keep a decent turnover down there!

Best of luck with all your procedures... I'll be following and FX for you! :dust:


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful dog ready:thumbup: so if your DH has a number of 30 millionish how many are needed to actually survive the IUI? I know IUI ups your chances because they go straight into the uterus, but what is the difference in the number of live sperm between a natural cycle and an IUI cycle ?
> 
> Ive read that of all the millions of sperm ejaculated from natural intercourse only about 500,000 reach the uterus/tubes.....not sure how true that is, but it was in one of my baby books. So IUI puts millions up there! I do think it works for a lot of people and worth trying a couple before IVF (unless theres reasons why not to)
> 
> however I had 4 follicles and 29 million washed sperm in my uterus and still didnt get pregnant :growlmad:
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasound, so just 1 follicle, trigger tonight, IUI on Saturday :thumbup: my blood test is in 2 weeks....on my birthday. I dont think Im lucky enough to get a bfp on my birthday and not too enthused about having 1 follicle so Im going to forget about this cycle as much as possible so I dont ruin my bday.Click to expand...
> 
> I actually prefer the thought of one egg. I mean, if you have 4, and they all fertilize, you're basically screwed unless you reduce. The likelihood of getting all 4 babies to a gestational age of viability, nevertheless to a point of gestation that will lead to a decent quality of life, is remotely slim. It's sad, but true.
> Your chances of being a MOM (which is the main goal really) are vastly increased with ONE baby! Even twin pregnancies are high risk and more likely to result in a premature birth.
> 
> And the pessimest in me would test on the day before my birthday, just so I didn't ruin my birthday with a bfn.
> Last year I tested on my dd birthday. I thought it would lessen the blow. It didn't. I had to give her a party in front of my entire family and act all happy and excited when all I wanted to do was cry.Click to expand...
> 
> I totally hear where you are coming from. I guess I just never believe that the 4 eggs would ever fertilize and implant. When I was talking to the nurse about IVF and how some people have lots of eggs retrieved but only 1 or none make it she was saying they prefer a person to make about 10 eggs for IVF ....because if your body is concentrating on producing lots of eggs they are probably not quality eggs. So perhaps my 1 egg is better than 4 not so great eggs.
> 
> Im not testing at all around my birthday...in fact Im not testing anymore period, just going for my blood test like the clinic asks. So I will go the day before my birthday but wont know the results until after my birthday (and by then AF would have probably arrived)Click to expand...

We were told the same about egg quality/ quantity :haha: it depends on each clinics methods and beliefs. Our clinic will be looking for about 10 good quality eggs, fingers x'd


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> Oh Sarah I´m so sorry to hear you feeling negative! I know it is so hard ever month that passes feels more desperate and we feel less and less in control of our futures. But I was feeling like that last time I got my BFP. I didn´t even want to test I was so sure it wouldn´t be pos and didn´t want to see another bfn. It is a game of luck and chance and that it doesn´t work one month really doesn´t mean it won´t work the next. I am trying to keep super busy and not think about it because it was ruling my life, but strangely I feel more positive than I have for ages as a result. This could be your month and if it isn´t it could be next month or in 6, but it will happen and when it does you will forget how hard it was and how long it took and be a great mum. Huge hugs and I´ll be stalking you around your birthday and hoping you get a great late birthday pressie.

thanks natsby :hugs: I prefer to think negative and then be surprised with a bfp! I allowed myself to get excited last month as I was late for the first time ever and temp didnt drop and was devestated when it was a bfn so dont want to do that again. Im so happy you are feeling positive, I think when you have some time off and dont overthink it does help, so Im going to try not to overthink this 2WW.

I told my husband that if he wanted to on my birthday he could call home (we will probably be in a hotel in niagara falls) and check the messages and hear the result of my blood test. if its positive it would be the most wonderful bday, but if its negative he doesnt need to tell me he called and I would get it after my bday so thats ok. Just because if it was positive wouldnt that be amazing!! but Im not that lucky :dohh: :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> We were told the same about egg quality/ quantity :haha: it depends on each clinics methods and beliefs. Our clinic will be looking for about 10 good quality eggs, fingers x'd

FX'd for you! cant wait!!

any chance you will be pregnant this month before you start IVF??


----------



## LLbean

On the egg quality over quantity... My doctor says the eggs are what they are and producing more or less would not effect the quality. They are all in there from birth really but some have "aged" better than others. The thing with age she explained was that the outer shell gets harder hence it makes it more difficult for the sperm to penetrate and that is why she recommended ICSI for us to make sure the eggs did fertilize.


----------



## sadie

How can we tell how the outer shell is? What causes it?

My hsg left me feeling a bit crampy tonight. 

My OH arrives sunday and a sonogram is on Monday. Who knows yet when the trigger and IUI will be.... Should we not DTD sunday evening? We are going for the sonogram at 8 am Monday morning.... He will also do a sperm analysis on Monday, to see whats going on.

What have you girls been told? I am confused as to the different things I have been reading on here.


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> On the egg quality over quantity... My doctor says the eggs are what they are and producing more or less would not effect the quality. They are all in there from birth really but some have "aged" better than others. The thing with age she explained was that the outer shell gets harder hence it makes it more difficult for the sperm to penetrate and that is why she recommended ICSI for us to make sure the eggs did fertilize.

yes I think I would do that too, do you know if theres a benefit to saying ahead of time do ICSI....or can they try to have the sperm and egg do their thing themselves and if not happening do it (or is it too late then). sorry if a silly question just wondering whether to order it ahead of time, its $1500 here.
she mentioned you can do 50/50 too, not sure if thats cheaper.


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> How can we tell how the outer shell is? What causes it?
> 
> My hsg left me feeling a bit crampy tonight.
> 
> My OH arrives sunday and a sonogram is on Monday. Who knows yet when the trigger and IUI will be.... Should we not DTD sunday evening? We are going for the sonogram at 8 am.... He will also do a sperm analysis on Monday, to see whats going on.
> 
> What have you girls been told? I am confused as to the different things I have been reading on here.

its best to ask your clinic as each one is different, but if he is having a sperm analysis on monday they usually want you to abstain at least 2 days before that, but also for the sperm not to be too old so you should perhaps tell him to release today or tomorrow if he hasnt for a while!

its hard to time when you dont know when your IUI might be, but we tend to BD the night before the appointments, as IUI is usually 2 days after the appointment....for example we BD on a Monday, appointment is Tuesday and they have me trigger that night and come in Thursday for the IUI....so Monday BDing and Thursday IUI is a good enough time for replenishment.


----------



## LLbean

She told me because of my age they just did ICSI on all that were big enough. I asked at transfer and that is what she said and explained about the outer shell hardening. She says that way they don't run any chances and just fertilize them all


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> On the egg quality over quantity... My doctor says the eggs are what they are and producing more or less would not effect the quality. They are all in there from birth really but some have "aged" better than others. The thing with age she explained was that the outer shell gets harder hence it makes it more difficult for the sperm to penetrate and that is why she recommended ICSI for us to make sure the eggs did fertilize.

That makes sense LL, we won't be going in having ICSI but we were told they just go ahead and do it if they find the eggs aren't fertilizing on their own. Clinics are of two minds with the quality/quantity , as you've proved it really only takes one good egg. You do have me thinking on the embryo testing though, I have asked in the past about it and she said we didn't need it but you proved otherwise on that theory so I might ask again and see what she says:thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

thanks natsby :hugs: I prefer to think negative and then be surprised with a bfp! I allowed myself to get excited last month as I was late for the first time ever and temp didnt drop and was devestated when it was a bfn so dont want to do that again. Im so happy you are feeling positive said:


> I know what you mean I thought I was in with a chance last cycle and was really down when it didn´t work. This cycle I´m thinking more along the lines of it will happen one day, although I will book to see a specialist next month just in case I need a bit of help getting there too. We don´t have much money though so natural is probably the only way we will get there realistically. But we will get there in the end I´m sure. I´m lucky I´m going back to the UK for the first week of my tww so that will make it feel much shorter this month. :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> thanks natsby :hugs: I prefer to think negative and then be surprised with a bfp! I allowed myself to get excited last month as I was late for the first time ever and temp didnt drop and was devestated when it was a bfn so dont want to do that again. Im so happy you are feeling positive said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean I thought I was in with a chance last cycle and was really down when it didn´t work. This cycle I´m thinking more along the lines of it will happen one day, although I will book to see a specialist next month just in case I need a bit of help getting there too. We don´t have much money though so natural is probably the only way we will get there realistically. But we will get there in the end I´m sure. I´m lucky I´m going back to the UK for the first week of my tww so that will make it feel much shorter this month. :happydance:
> 
> oooh thats great, the past 2 months Ive been busy for one week of the 2WW...one month in vegas and another with my family. Im going to have to book some things to do next week! are you visiting family?
> 
> I do believe things happen for a reason and when they are supposed to, and should remind myself of that more when getting stressed :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Natsby

Yes seeing all my cousins, and lots of friends too. It is good to go and touch base once in a while, I have seen anyone from the UK since Jan and then I had pneumonia and couldn´t see anyone with children.
I try to remember everything in it´s own time and for a reason... but it is hard. One of the cousins I will stay with ended up adopting her baby from Russia, and although she is happy I know for us it would never be an option as it was very expensive. So I do hope I don´t have to follow in her path. Yeah book some fun things to do and keep busy. I´ll be keeping an eye out for you around af time to wish you happy birthday.


----------



## Indigo77

Code:
[CODE]
[/CODE]


googly said:


> Hey all, I have been stalking this thread a bit because at some point I think we'll be switching to IUI/IVF (is free here after you've done a certain amount of clomid cycles). Very interesting to hear all your stories - thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> I just wanted to chime in on the 'sperm' discussion - that my FS told me my DH should 'clear the pipes' (as he put it) a good 4-5 times a week - even if we're not DTD - for optimum sperm quality. When I got home and told DH he was all "gahhh, if I HAVE to... only for you.... " LOL
> 
> (best doctor's orders ever!)
> 
> So I guess it depends on their count etc., but all things being equal, it's apparently good to keep a decent turnover down there!
> 
> Best of luck with all your procedures... I'll be following and FX for you! :dust:

That's interesting...The urologist told my DH to ejaculate every three days...
His count was excellent, motility was normal, but his morphology was quite low...


----------



## sadie

Hi girls. Do you think we can bring a sperm sample from home for the SA? I read about using a condom..... i live max 40 min from the docs office.


----------



## LLbean

sadie said:


> Hi girls. Do you think we can bring a sperm sample from home for the SA? I read about using a condom..... i live max 40 min from the docs office.

BEWARE!!! It's not just any condom. Please check with your doctor or lab and see if the do provide condoms for your test.

If you bring it from home keep the container either between your legs or breast to keep it at the right temperature... And it has to get there within the hour of collection... If you hit traffic you may lose your sample and have to wait a few days again


----------



## Natsby

sadie said:


> Hi girls. Do you think we can bring a sperm sample from home for the SA? I read about using a condom..... i live max 40 min from the docs office.

We had a problem with this too, our clinic is 40 mins drive from home, we didn´t want to risk them being DOA. So in the end poor OH had to go into the toilets in the hospital and do it there, not easy! Also here they told us NOT to use a condom, but maybe they have ones that are ok where you live. It isn´t nice for them, but compared to what we go through I´d say they get off lightly!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I totally agree, they get "off" easily. lol

We live about 30-45 mins from the lab we got hubby's sperm washed at, so the he had to do it there. Extremely not sexy he said. lol

When he was telling me about it, I couldn't help but think, if all I had to do was masturbate in a bathroom, instead of constantly being poked, proded, stabbed with needles, medicated, feel bloated, cranky, etc. I would be more than happy to do it!


----------



## JanetPlanet

LLbean, have you had a beta yet? How do you know it's a boy? Sorry, I'm a bit daft. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## LLbean

Beta is Monday... They did PGD testing on embryos so I do know ;-)

On the "sample" subject.... I went in the room with my hubby and "helped him out" so he can't complain hehehe


----------



## sadie

LL, maybe i will try that! Thanks for thesuggestions.... We are going to wait until game day. Not worth risking messing that up!


----------



## LLbean

sadie said:


> LL, maybe i will try that! Thanks for thesuggestions.... We are going to wait until game day. Not worth risking messing that up!

Good choice. Yes my hubby was also apprehensive (those wimps hehehe) but I offered to go in with him and it all went really well


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> So in the end poor OH had to go into the toilets in the hospital and do it there, not easy!

at the clinic Im at theres a whole set up for sperm collections....they go in a special room that has porn videos for his viewing pleasure! partners are not allowed in. I think my hubby likes my IUI days!!

I had mine this morning....this one was more uncomfortable (different nurse). she said her technique is slower as she likes to put it into the best place whatever that means. we had 12.5 million sperm, 92% motility, 90% morphology....that was after 2 days abstaining so pleased with that (plus we BD'd thursday morning so that sperm is hopefully up there too).

so now I can forget about TTCing for a couple of weeks :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> So in the end poor OH had to go into the toilets in the hospital and do it there, not easy!
> 
> at the clinic Im at theres a whole set up for sperm collections....they go in a special room that has porn videos for his viewing pleasure! partners are not allowed in. I think my hubby likes my IUI days!!
> 
> I had mine this morning....this one was more uncomfortable (different nurse). she said her technique is slower as she likes to put it into the best place whatever that means. we had 12.5 million sperm, 92% motility, 90% morphology....that was after 2 days abstaining so pleased with that (plus we BD'd thursday morning so that sperm is hopefully up there too).
> 
> so now I can forget about TTCing for a couple of weeks :thumbup:Click to expand...

at our clinic they have special rooms too...but they did let me in with him hehehehe


----------



## JanetPlanet

Sarah, I'm thinking about you. Good Luck!


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> Sarah, I'm thinking about you. Good Luck!

you too JP.....you had a good amount of follicles so FXd!!


----------



## LLbean

keeping a good thought for all of you!!!!

Glad it went well this time Sarah


----------



## sadie

Good luck Sarah and Janet! Take it easy and be good to yourselves!

Im right behind y'all!


----------



## sadie

Oh and get this.... My OH tells me that he doesnt like porn, that it depresses him thinking of what those women need to do to earn a living.... I dont mnow if I truly believe him, but he does have a very good heart. nicest guy I have ever met.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks sadie! Have you had your follicles checked yet?


----------



## sadie

Im going on monday morning for that part!
SA also for my OH....

i had a hsg done on thursday and I swear it gave me BV. Def didnt come from intercourse because OH is out of town and has been for awhile!!


Doc said I can use the metrogel but i am scared it will affect the IUi for next week. :(
Anyone have a similar situation or know anything about this stuff??


----------



## JanetPlanet

Wow. I am soooo cranky today. :help:

My husband's going out tonight and won't be back until tomorrow sometime. I could not wait for him to leave :hi:because he was irritating me so much, telling me how much he was going to miss me. Obviously I'm a giant monster.:devil:


----------



## sadie

JanetPlanet said:


> he was irritating me so much, telling me how much he was going to miss me. Obviously I'm a giant monster.:devil:


Thats funny!


----------



## JanetPlanet

sadie, I had the exact thing happen re: BV. I had to use Cleocin after AF and right before I ovulated. It made me a nervous wreck.

It's probably ok to use the Metrogel if it's before the IUI. There are so many things to worry about, aren't there?


----------



## sadie

Soooo anoying. Therr is always an issue.


----------



## crystal443

I started spotting Friday night a whole week early!! AF finally showed late last night so will be putting my call in shortly to start IVF!! Yaaahhhhhhh!!!!! So should be going to pick up meds later today or tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Indigo77

GL Crystal!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Good Luck Crystal!


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Indigo, hope you had a good trip:thumbup:

Thanks Janet:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Are you going to journal, C?


----------



## crystal443

I think I might start one, I might wait until I go get the drugs :) That sounds a bit wrong,lol and then start one. I think I'll do one in the LTTTC section though, I'm not as positive as LL was and it may take a few times so I'd feel more comfortable there. So yeak, I might start one later today :) Why haven't you started a journal yet?


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck Crystal!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> I think I might start one, I might wait until I go get the drugs :) That sounds a bit wrong,lol and then start one. I think I'll do one in the LTTTC section though, I'm not as positive as LL was and it may take a few times so I'd feel more comfortable there. So yeak, I might start one later today :) Why haven't you started a journal yet?


Yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Me? A journal? No one would read it! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

I would!! I love reading others journals..its hard to get know them on the forums but the journals really explain people:haha: I had no idea LL was obsessed with CM until I read her journal:haha::haha: kidding. I'd be a def stalker:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo...you know so many of us would read it too!!

Crystal, I was MANIFESTING!!!! and hey, looks like it worked ;-)

and you know you learn from my CM so don't even try to diss it now HAHAHAHA


----------



## crystal443

It did work, beautifully I might add!!! I will never wonder about pregnant CM again!!I did learn alot from your cycle, I'm not nervous about it now. I'm a bit negative but I think once we go pick the drugs up, that will change :) I think Indigo should def start a journal too!!!


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> It did work, beautifully I might add!!! I will never wonder about pregnant CM again!!I did learn alot from your cycle, I'm not nervous about it now. I'm a bit negative but I think once we go pick the drugs up, that will change :) I think Indigo should def start a journal too!!!

I agree...GO INDI-GO!!

Crystal, in all honesty I thought it would take 2 cycles... and heck, I'm not out of the woods yet! I did get very excited seeing how many follicles I had, and then eggs
etc...then 8 fertilized ... and the big blow when in the end it was only one...I honestly got very concerned with that... so Come on lil' bean and STICK...as I said before, all we have left now is one cycle and frankly the results from this past one freaked me out...but one is all you need!

:flower::flower::flower: So go at it with a HUGE smile and BELIEVE!


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> I started spotting Friday night a whole week early!! AF finally showed late last night so will be putting my call in shortly to start IVF!! Yaaahhhhhhh!!!!! So should be going to pick up meds later today or tomorrow morning :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

looking forward to following your journey :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks girls and I really mean that :) Still waiting for the clinic to call back:wacko: Its 1:45 so they should soon call :)

Sarah- I wish you were starting now as well, I would love a buddy:thumbup:

LL- I was telling DH about your journey with the eggs and how many and the result etc. I think its given him a more realistic feel for the cycle, this is your sticky bean..everything just fell into place so smoothly it is just meant to be. We're looking at it as hopefully a pregnancy within 4 cycles of IVF and a timeframe of 1 year to do the 4 cycles. 

Indigo- get those fingers typing we want a journal!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Well, if I decide to do something interesting like IVF, maybe I will start a journal.


----------



## sadie

Quick update as i cant type on my phone. Had 3 follicles today worth sharing 34, 19, 12 although the 12 wont get much bigger in time. Ovidrel tomorrow evening and then the IUI on Thursday morning. 

Doctor said we can DTD, as normal without worry of depleting his supply. We also had a sample frozen for next month, if necessary. 

I'll be back later to catch up on you all!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> Quick update as i cant type on my phone. Had 3 follicles today worth sharing 34, 19, 12 although the 12 wont get much bigger in time. Ovidrel tomorrow evening and then the IUI on Thursday morning.
> 
> Doctor said we can DTD, as normal without worry of depleting his supply. We also had a sample frozen for next month, if necessary.
> 
> I'll be back later to catch up on you all!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!

yay good luck with the IUI!


----------



## hockey24

So I thought I was doing IVF next month but just spoke to the nurse and she said not until November! Ugh! I just want to do it already! 

I guess I don't understand all the drugs, etc that are involved and the fact the doctor only does them during certain weeks of the month. 

So set up a pre-IVF consult for tomorrow to get a calendar in place so I can set expectations accordingly. 

After LLBean's success, I wanted to hurry up and jump on the lucky IVF train!!


----------



## readyformore

Bummer you have to wait hockey.

Hopefully, it will be successful.


----------



## LLbean

hockey24 said:


> So I thought I was doing IVF next month but just spoke to the nurse and she said not until November! Ugh! I just want to do it already!
> 
> I guess I don't understand all the drugs, etc that are involved and the fact the doctor only does them during certain weeks of the month.
> 
> So set up a pre-IVF consult for tomorrow to get a calendar in place so I can set expectations accordingly.
> 
> After LLBean's success, I wanted to hurry up and jump on the lucky IVF train!!

I didn't say anything yesterday but I thought it was odd that it was already CD1 for you and no meds yet. They want you to start everything on CD1.

Trust me, timing is PERFECT no matter when you start ;-)

Get all your tests done, get it all prepped and don't stress. It WILL happen :hugs:...plus you can still try au naturel this month :winkwink:


----------



## Trolleydolly

Hello ladies,
I am new here so just thought I'd say hi.
I am 39 but will be turning 40 in just over 6 weeks. We had a m/c at Christmas and have been ttc again ever since. We have been referred for ivf but basically if they don't start the treatment before I actually turn 40 then I cannot have it! I have been waiting 3 weeks already and apparently you have to undergo an interview and blood tests before it even begins. It all feels a big urgent rush and this wait is not helping my stress levels I rang the hospital but they say the form is in the doctors tray and I just have to wait until he gets to it! All my hopes are resting on this and basically my 'time' can literally run out!
Anyway thats my moan out of the way, thanks listening/reading. I'm glad I found this site because you ladies are inspirational. Big hugs


----------



## hockey24

LLbean said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was doing IVF next month but just spoke to the nurse and she said not until November! Ugh! I just want to do it already!
> 
> I guess I don't understand all the drugs, etc that are involved and the fact the doctor only does them during certain weeks of the month.
> 
> So set up a pre-IVF consult for tomorrow to get a calendar in place so I can set expectations accordingly.
> 
> After LLBean's success, I wanted to hurry up and jump on the lucky IVF train!!
> 
> I didn't say anything yesterday but I thought it was odd that it was already CD1 for you and no meds yet. They want you to start everything on CD1.
> 
> Trust me, timing is PERFECT no matter when you start ;-)
> 
> Get all your tests done, get it all prepped and don't stress. It WILL happen :hugs:...plus you can still try au naturel this month :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you!

I wish I was going au natural but they have me on BCP's right now until October and then I'll be at CD 1. Sooo confusing! 

Guess that is why I should have scheduled a consult a couple weeks ago to get this all figured out. Patience!!!! :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> So I thought I was doing IVF next month but just spoke to the nurse and she said not until November! Ugh! I just want to do it already!
> 
> I guess I don't understand all the drugs, etc that are involved and the fact the doctor only does them during certain weeks of the month.
> 
> So set up a pre-IVF consult for tomorrow to get a calendar in place so I can set expectations accordingly.
> 
> After LLBean's success, I wanted to hurry up and jump on the lucky IVF train!!

awww too bad, but the month will go quickly and then you will be all ready. I feel the same way and want to do it asap, Im meeting with my FS next week to ask if I can switch in November and if I need to miss next cycle. I dont mind missing next cycle if I had to, as IVF seems to have such better results so Im excited to try it. Let us know what they say at the consultation!


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was doing IVF next month but just spoke to the nurse and she said not until November! Ugh! I just want to do it already!
> 
> I guess I don't understand all the drugs, etc that are involved and the fact the doctor only does them during certain weeks of the month.
> 
> So set up a pre-IVF consult for tomorrow to get a calendar in place so I can set expectations accordingly.
> 
> After LLBean's success, I wanted to hurry up and jump on the lucky IVF train!!
> 
> I didn't say anything yesterday but I thought it was odd that it was already CD1 for you and no meds yet. They want you to start everything on CD1.
> 
> Trust me, timing is PERFECT no matter when you start ;-)
> 
> Get all your tests done, get it all prepped and don't stress. It WILL happen :hugs:...plus you can still try au naturel this month :winkwink:Click to expand...

:hugs: Hockey, its a lot to understand with IVF and timing and medications etc. you'll learn alot from your pre consult about when everything will happen etc. I just started my Synarel today and I'm CD2 and I don't start Puregon until tomorrow CD3.

LL- Official Congrats!!!!!! I'll pop over to your journal when I'm finished here:haha:

I got my drugs :)- In total it cost $115 for our Synarel and Puregon,the pen is FREE LL I thought of you when she told me to grab an extra one, when you cracked yours.Its easy peasy..1 squirt of Synarel Nasal spray twice a day (12 hours apart) , 225 of Puregon once a day and we go on Monday the 26th for a scan and we'd be given an idea of trigger on that day:shrug: No scan today..just had to pick up my script and then get it filled.


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> So I thought I was doing IVF next month but just spoke to the nurse and she said not until November! Ugh! I just want to do it already!
> 
> I guess I don't understand all the drugs, etc that are involved and the fact the doctor only does them during certain weeks of the month.
> 
> So set up a pre-IVF consult for tomorrow to get a calendar in place so I can set expectations accordingly.
> 
> After LLBean's success, I wanted to hurry up and jump on the lucky IVF train!!
> 
> awww too bad, but the month will go quickly and then you will be all ready. I feel the same way and want to do it asap, Im meeting with my FS next week to ask if I can switch in November and if I need to miss next cycle. I dont mind missing next cycle if I had to, as IVF seems to have such better results so Im excited to try it. Let us know what they say at the consultation!Click to expand...

I spent my last month relaxing, we did "try" but didn't OPK or anything. I wish you girls were having your cycles this month..I would love some buddies


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi All

I hope you don't mind if I jump back in here, I have had the summer off TTC while I went through a raft of tests, after 12 months of trying I wanted a few months of no monitoring, and to just get on with life for a bit. I am so pleased to see this thread is still up and running and a big HELLO to everyone on here, I will try and get up to speed with all your stories over the next few days.

My story so far...after my referral to the fertility clinic back in June I was finally diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve with an AMH of 8.68(pmo1/1) which is at the low end of the low fertility scale. My wonderful consultant is very optimistic but says we need to get on with IVF now, and there is no time to waste. On top of this my DH has a problem with morphology so we might have to have ICSI, we have therefore been waiting the last 8 weeks for his genetic screening tests to come back before we start. 

Yesterday we were told he was clear of CF but the rest of the results will be another 2 to 3 weeks, but that they won't stop us starting......so I am just waiting for my CD1 to get going. 

I am on the Antagonist/Short protocol which I believe is for poor responders, so I have everything crossed. I am trying to be realistic and optimistic at the same time, I have been on blood sugar balancing diet at the advice of a nutritionalist as I am trying to improve the quality of my eggs, as well as a raft of multi-vitamins. On top of this I have been having acupuncture, massage and doing a wonderful Yoga for Fertility DVD.

As my cycle is anything from 24 to 32 days I am starting any time from Thursday to Friday 30th...

Good luck to all you on your journey and I look forward to catching up on your stories.

xxx


----------



## sadie

Welcome trolley! Why cant you do it once you turn 40??


----------



## Trolleydolly

Hi Ladies,

Don't know if anybody saw my post saying I was still awaiting response after being referred for IVF 5 weeks ago. Well I just phoned to chase it up yet again and they've decided to refuse me as I will be 40 in 6 weeks time and they will not be able to start the treatment in time. Talk about a suckerpunch!! I am absolutely devastated :cry:

I am going back to my GP on Thursday to see if there is anything he can do. Other than that, thats it! My dream of being a mum is over unless by some miracle we conceive on our own which is unlikely as DP has motility problems.

:hugs: Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## Cypress

Hi everyone
Wow congratulations LL, that's amazing news!!!:happydance:

Trolley - :hugs: that really sucks about the 40-yr cut-off, it's the same at my hospital. I know it's super expensive, but could you consider private IVF? Or self-funded (where you get it done at an NHS clinic, but pay for it - it's expensive but usually less than at a private clinic), or some foreign clinics are a bit cheaper, a friend of mine is considering one in Cyprus (and I've read about others in Dubai and Turkey).

Just an update from me: I had been waiting for an FSH blood reading to see whether the NHS would approve me for IVF; unfortunately it came back v high, 19 (previously I've been 15, 12, 7.7); but because I had been on clomid the month before, there is a chance that it elevated my FSH levels, so they're going to give me one more chance. So on my next CD2 I'll go in for another blood test, then it's out of my hands.

In the meantime I'm trying soy this month. Am now in the 2WW. Am trying to resurrect my PMA, but it's hard!


----------



## hockey24

Oh no Trolley! I'm sorry! I can imagine your disappointment in hearing that news after trying so hard to get things pushed along to beat the deadline. 

I would not give up yet as maybe there are some alternatives or go private. I hope your GP can give you some hopeful advice. 

Cypress - what is the acceptable level of FHS in order to be approved?


----------



## Cypress

Hi Hockey - their FSH cut-off is 10 max. If mine was slightly more than 10 I think they might allow it, as I qualify in all other respects; and the other indicators make them think that IVF has the potential to work for me (ie acceptable AMH, acceptable antral follicle count, I responded v well to clomid) - but the FSH is the one thing indicating that IVF most likely wont work. :(


----------



## sarahincanada

Cypress :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
thats so annoying and I pray that your level is lower next month. how long ago were you 7.7? a friend of mine in another thread had her fsh go up quite a bit in a short amount of time. Clomid didnt seem to affect mine. If its higher next month that means nhs wont approve, will you go private? theres loads of people with a high fsh who get pregnant with IVF and if your other stats are good (amh, afc) Im sure you will be fine. FXd for a lower result.

GreenFingers nice to hear from you, yay how exciting you are starting IVF soon....theres a few of you this month now. looking forward to hearing how it goes and good luck :hugs:


----------



## sadie

:hi: Sarah! can you tell me at what time you inject yourself with the ovidrel and where do you do the injection? My IUI is scheduled for Thursday, 8:30am....

I have to go pick it up after work.

Thanks!

Im hoping the spermies are meeting your egg!!! FX!!

Thanks!


----------



## hockey24

I had my IVF consult this morning. Now I'm really excited to get things rolling!! 

We've done all of our pre-work. Have our injection lessons next week. Then I just stay on BCP's until mid to late October at which point the injections will begin. Retrieval will be sometime the week of November 7th. :happydance:

Biggest take away from today's meeting - wine in moderation is ok!! I've been scared to drink so its nice to know that a glass now and again isn't going to kill me! :wine:


----------



## LLbean

hockey24 said:


> I had my IVF consult this morning. Now I'm really excited to get things rolling!!
> 
> We've done all of our pre-work. Have our injection lessons next week. Then I just stay on BCP's until mid to late October at which point the injections will begin. Retrieval will be sometime the week of November 7th. :happydance:
> 
> Biggest take away from today's meeting - wine in moderation is ok!! I've been scared to drink so its nice to know that a glass now and again isn't going to kill me! :wine:

yes all the way up to retrieval I believe is ok, after transfer you do need to hold off...booze, caffeine etc


----------



## GreenFingers

Hockey that's fantastic, i have everything crossed for you. Interestingly my nurse told me no wine at all and i did push her on the subject! Its all so confusing isn't it!

Hi Sarah, looks like your ttc journey is moving forward, are you considering Ivf this year?

Trolley- how very disappointing for you, i thought you just had to have started the process, hope you fight for your go.

To everyone else fx'd x x


----------



## hockey24

I think once the injections start, I'll cut it off but I'm glad to know I can have a glass here and there in the meantime with out feeling guilty!!

LLBean, I told my nurse about your success and she said - to keep reading posts like yours as success stories definitely help the psyche!!


----------



## LLbean

well I hope you are one of them too!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> :hi: Sarah! can you tell me at what time you inject yourself with the ovidrel and where do you do the injection? My IUI is scheduled for Thursday, 8:30am....
> 
> I have to go pick it up after work.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Im hoping the spermies are meeting your egg!!! FX!!
> 
> Thanks!

I was told to inject at 10pm on the Thursday, and IUI was 11am on the Saturday (they usually try for 36 hours after trigger). I did the injection in my stomach. They might tell you to do it earlier if your IUI is Thursday at 8:30....mine is later as hubby had to go in at 8am for the sperm sample then they take a few hours to process it.
good luck for thursday :hugs::kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hi Sarah, looks like your ttc journey is moving forward, are you considering Ivf this year?

Im really hoping to do IVF in november, not sure if I can find $12,000 by then though. Im self employed and have a business that if its slow I have to move my $$ over to make sure we can pay people, so thats why Im not sure. Im meeting with my FS next week and I want to ask if its easy to switch over on CD1 in november or will I need to skip next cycle. Some of me wants to do another injectable/IUI cycle next month to see how I respond on higher meds (and may save myself $12,000) and another part of me wants to skip and put the $1500 towards IVF.

Im so happy that so many of you are doing IVF, its going to be an exciting fall full of BFPs!!! :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - information is key! No matter what you decide to do with your next cycle - its best to know the timing constraints you may be under as every clinic is different. 

Wishing you luck on your appointment next week and hoping this cycle works for you so it won't even matter!

:dust::dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah- good luck with whichever route you decide, i will be stalking you and all the others on here starting their Ivf journeys x


----------



## crystal443

LL- I've got a question :) Did you take you stim injection in the morning or at night? The nurse said I could do either but was just wondering if you had any SE and taking it in the evening might be better?Thanks LL


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> LL- I've got a question :) Did you take you stim injection in the morning or at night? The nurse said I could do either but was just wondering if you had any SE and taking it in the evening might be better?Thanks LL

well I had to do it twice a day so ...kind of answers that question LOL

I was on Gonal-F and was told between 6 and 9 am and same for pm


----------



## readyformore

So, I'm thinking about my next cycle, due to start in about 2 days.

I'm thinking I'll take my femara in the evening. It gave me horrible headaches, for 10 days straight, but I'm hoping taking it at night will help me get through the brunt of it. Unless, of course, it disturbs my sleep.

Then, I'm wondering how far out from the trigger I should do IUI. They suggest 36 hours post trigger. This cycle I did 24 hours, but I know I didn't ovulate until at least 48 hours, and even possibly 72! If you look at my chart, it looks like ov was cd14, but even temps can be subjective, kwim? 

Hmmmm.......


----------



## Indigo77

36 hours seems about right to me...

I think you O on CD14, so you want to get the jizz in there before you ovulate...


----------



## googly

Why do you think it was later ready?


----------



## crystal443

ready, I hope your cycle has gone better then you think. Looks like you O'd on CD 14 :)


----------



## readyformore

I'm not sure. 
CD 15 was my weird temping, remember?

At first, I was shocked at the borderline reading I had gotten. I expected a much higher number. I took my temp about 5 consecutive times, and I choose the highest one, lol. It had a range of 97.28-97.40. If I change it to the lowest temp, ff puts my ov date to cd15.
Plus, I had major ov pain on cd15. Not sure if it was the egg releasing, or if it was post ov.

I sooooo wish I hadn't thrown out my bbt charting from my first son that I did IUI with. I know that I was ovulating late, but I don't remember how long post trigger. I know that they were doing IUI 3 days straight. I finally told them to skip the first 2 days and only do the third. I think that trigger was the evening before IUI #1. So. . . . quick math. . . . that would be 60 hours post trigger was my successful IUI cycle.

Maybe I'll try 48 hours this cycle and try to get better temps at ov time. The only problem is, I don't sleep well, b/c I'm excited and anxious to see what my temp is doing :wacko:


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> jizz

:haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

ready I really hope the witch gets lost and doesnt visit you. if she does then perhaps try the 36 hour thing next month. I find the timing thing very stressful. Im sticking with my BDing 2 days before thing, so theres some up there plus a fair amount for IUI. what was your pw sperm count I forget?

janetplanet how much long till the end of your cycle? with your many follicles hoping for good news!

sadie good luck with your IUI tomorrow :hugs:

who else is in the 2ww? I think most of you are waiting on the start of IVF.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> ready I really hope the witch gets lost and doesnt visit you. if she does then perhaps try the 36 hour thing next month. I find the timing thing very stressful. Im sticking with my BDing 2 days before thing, so theres some up there plus a fair amount for IUI. what was your pw sperm count I forget?
> 
> janetplanet how much long till the end of your cycle? with your many follicles hoping for good news!
> 
> sadie good luck with your IUI tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> who else is in the 2ww? I think most of you are waiting on the start of IVF.

prewash was 33 million with 44% motility
postwash was 32 million with 94% motility!!
We had been arguing so these are results from no bd for 6 days. That is unlikely to happen again, but I'm hoping to go 3-4 days without bd prior to IUI next time.

I'm 13dpiui and 11 or 12 dpo. Lp has been about 12 days lately. So, I'm waiting. . . . . .
And thanks, I hope that b!tch gets lost too!! She's been pissing me off.

I'm excited to hear about eveyone's IVF cycles they are starting! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Ooh....have you tested?


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Ooh....have you tested?

No.

I'm one of those rare breeds that hates hpts.
I very rarely get the results I want.
I prefer to at least be a touch hopeful while in the 2ww. Those bfns hurt too much. Plus, I don't really believe them anyway, lol. I always think "maybe it's too early, lol."

I watch my temp and wait. . . .


----------



## Indigo77

So if your temp stays up tomorrow, and no AF...You still won't test?


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> So if your temp stays up tomorrow, and no AF...You still won't test?


Doubtful. I am having my usual PMS symptoms (hot flashes, bitchiness, AF cramps). 
Today, I woke up right next to DH, and he's like a furnace.
I was hot and nearly sweaty, so I'm wondering if that's why my temp was still up today.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im with you ready: my LP was 1 day later last month, and my temp stayed high that morning too :cry: it was so cruel, so im not testing or temping anymore! just going to do the beta on the day the clinic says to


----------



## readyformore

I have never made it to the beta date Sarah.

I guess it saves me the drive in.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> I have never made it to the beta date Sarah.
> 
> I guess it saves me the drive in.

I wish I could know before...my LP is usually 14 days and they ask for the beta on day 14 so its usually the day before my period will come, so Im never sure. The first few cycles I just asked them to add my beta to the Day 3 bloods so I didnt have to get jabbed twice. But this month Im on progesterone and theres 14 pills....so I need to know on day 15 if Im pregnant or not and whether to go fill my 2nd prescription for prometrium. so thats why Im going for the beta!

so you think you will do the same protocol next cycle?


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I have never made it to the beta date Sarah.
> 
> I guess it saves me the drive in.
> 
> I wish I could know before...my LP is usually 14 days and they ask for the beta on day 14 so its usually the day before my period will come, so Im never sure. The first few cycles I just asked them to add my beta to the Day 3 bloods so I didnt have to get jabbed twice. But this month Im on progesterone and theres 14 pills....so I need to know on day 15 if Im pregnant or not and whether to go fill my 2nd prescription for prometrium. so thats why Im going for the beta!
> 
> so you think you will do the same protocol next cycle?Click to expand...

I took progesterone with my son too, and it never lengthened my lp by half a day. Then I had an 11 day lp. In the 4 cycles I did, I only had one beta drawn, the one I was pregnant.

I think I will do the same next cycle, yes. I hated the 10 day headache from femara, but it didn't thin my lining, so I guess I'll stick with it. And it's supposed to give you fewer follicles (1 or 2) as opposed to clomid (2 or 3), so I'll stick with it for those reasons.

I'm not sure what I'll do for timing. I'll just wait and see how things go. 

Bummer that last cycle your temp was still up on the day of AF. I watch my temp start to drop and that's how I know to pack my purse with tampons, lol. I'd be S.O.L.!
I should probably go with the horrible menstrual cramps I'm currently getting as a signal.


----------



## crystal443

ready- your temps are looking good:happydance: , we were due for AF at the same time I don't know what happened mine. I started spotting last Friday night and by late Sunday it was really heavy and stayed like that until yesterday afternoon and then I was barely spotting. I'm never early or late I'm always right on time so I don't know what happened. 

Sarah- if this cycle doesn't work out and I really hope it does (everything crossed) will you be doing another IUI cycle or waiting it out for IVF in Nov?


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> we were due for AF at the same time I don't know what happened mine. I started spotting last Friday night and by late Sunday it was really heavy and stayed like that until yesterday afternoon and then I was barely spotting. I'm never early or late I'm always right on time so I don't know what happened.

Ugh, stupid witch. Well, I guess better early than late! Are you doing IVF this cycle now Crystal?


----------



## crystal443

Yep started the meds on Tuesday:wacko: All is good except mild headaches from the nasal spray:thumbup: I go Monday for the first scan and see if there's anything in there for eggs,lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- if this cycle doesn't work out and I really hope it does (everything crossed) will you be doing another IUI cycle or waiting it out for IVF in Nov?


Im not sure, will see what my FS says next week when I meet her. Id like to do another cycle....my last chance to not have to spend $12,000! plus they will up my medication so we will have another month to see how I respond before IVF (so hopefully IVF medications will be spot on).

ooh looking forward to your scan on monday!


----------



## GreenFingers

crystal443 said:


> Yep started the meds on Tuesday:wacko: All is good except mild headaches from the nasal spray:thumbup: I go Monday for the first scan and see if there's anything in there for eggs,lol.

Oh how exciting....looking forward to seeing how it goes, good luck for the scan xx


----------



## sarahincanada

any news ready??


----------



## LLbean

Way to go Crystal!


----------



## sadie

It sounds like we are all headed in the right direction!

I had my IUI this morning... O pains on the left yesterday and today on the right. (on monday the left was at 34 and the right at 19mm)

post wash 88% motility and 35 mil....

All i can do now is wait.. We have dtd a few times also and will do so tonight, as well.
Also, we froze a sample and they divided it into two for us so we have two more tries. 

FX everyone!


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> It sounds like we are all headed in the right direction!
> 
> I had my IUI this morning... O pains on the left yesterday and today on the right. (on monday the left was at 34 and the right at 19mm)
> 
> post wash 88% motility and 35 mil....
> 
> All i can do now is wait.. We have dtd a few times also and will do so tonight, as well.
> Also, we froze a sample and they divided it into two for us so we have two more tries.
> 
> FX everyone!

yay thats a great count! how long did he abstain before the sample?
and wow I havent heard of a follicle being that big! is there an advantage or disadvantage to have that size?
welcome to the 2WW.....Im about a week ahead of you and its going slowly!


----------



## LLbean

fingers crossed for all of you!!!


----------



## hockey24

Ugh!! This TTC is killing me!!

My insurance company just declined IVF until I've had 3 IUI's with injectables. Apparently the AMH is considered experimental and not a medical enough reason to start IVF. 

A month ago I would have been fine with this but I've been getting myself worked up for the IVF journey so I'm pretty disappointed. Now it won't be until next year for IVF. 

The positives - I am lucky that insurance will pay for it so I should be grateful and who knows - could get lucky and one of those IUI's takes. 

Just a little disappointed as I had high hopes. I feel like the IUI's are a waste of good eggs since the odds of conception are low. :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

H...You are very lucky your insurance covers this. 
Mine only covers diagnostic testing. 
IVF for me will cost about $20k....


----------



## sadie

Hi sarah. We last dtd on monday night, about 11 PM! Im pretty happy about the numbers.
I am hoping to not be so crazed during the TWW... Any symptoms yet??


----------



## LLbean

hockey24 said:


> Ugh!! This TTC is killing me!!
> 
> My insurance company just declined IVF until I've had 3 IUI's with injectables. Apparently the AMH is considered experimental and not a medical enough reason to start IVF.
> 
> A month ago I would have been fine with this but I've been getting myself worked up for the IVF journey so I'm pretty disappointed. Now it won't be until next year for IVF.
> 
> The positives - I am lucky that insurance will pay for it so I should be grateful and who knows - could get lucky and one of those IUI's takes.
> 
> Just a little disappointed as I had high hopes. I feel like the IUI's are a waste of good eggs since the odds of conception are low. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

Oh and as for the 34 mm, i have read some good stories about BFPs with one so big, but it could also be a cyst, although my doctor mentioned nothing about being a cyst.....


----------



## sarahincanada

thats too bad hockey....I know its hard to wait when you just want to move ahead with something, but the months will go fast. how many IUI have you done? Im also wanting to do IVF asap (yikes Im 39 next week), but I am waiting as I have to find the money, so we are both waiting but for different reasons. you are lucky to have it covered :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> Hi sarah. We last dtd on monday night, about 11 PM! Im pretty happy about the numbers.
> I am hoping to not be so crazed during the TWW... Any symptoms yet??

symptoms? what are symptoms? :rofl:
actually been having uncomfortable cramps and ovary twinges....this is my first month on prometrium and I know it can cause all sorts of 'symptoms' so probably that.


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> Oh and as for the 34 mm, i have read some good stories about BFPs with one so big, but it could also be a cyst, although my doctor mentioned nothing about being a cyst.....

did they say what your estrogen levels are? usually they can guess from that. hope it is a nice juicy egg ready to be fertilized!!!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> any news ready??

Spotting.

I am really hoping to get full flow before tomorrow morning. 
They ONLY due scans from 7:15-8:00 am. So, if I start in the morning at 9, I'm S.O.L.
I have to get in from cd1-3, but I have to work this weekend, and my shift starts at 7 am sharp. If I call in sick again prior to next summer, I could get disciplined. There is zero option of going in late. So. . . .:coffee:

Hockey- bummer about having to wait for IVF, especially when you have your thoughts geared to doing it straight away. Even if you have the benefit of your insurance covering it, it's still a big disappointment.

Sadie- your IUI sounds like it went great! We had 94% motility and 32 million post wash this month. I'm hoping we have as good of results for next month as well.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> any news ready??
> 
> Spotting.
> 
> I am really hoping to get full flow before tomorrow morning.
> They ONLY due scans from 7:15-8:00 am. So, if I start in the morning at 9, I'm S.O.L.
> I have to get in from cd1-3, but I have to work this weekend, and my shift starts at 7 am sharp. If I call in sick again prior to next summer, I could get disciplined. There is zero option of going in late. So. . . .:coffee:Click to expand...

oh no, can you just book it and go even with just spotting? they do blood tests before you start the medication right?


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> any news ready??
> 
> Spotting.
> 
> I am really hoping to get full flow before tomorrow morning.
> They ONLY due scans from 7:15-8:00 am. So, if I start in the morning at 9, I'm S.O.L.
> I have to get in from cd1-3, but I have to work this weekend, and my shift starts at 7 am sharp. If I call in sick again prior to next summer, I could get disciplined. There is zero option of going in late. So. . . .:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> oh no, can you just book it and go even with just spotting? they do blood tests before you start the medication right?Click to expand...

No, no blood test. Just an ultrasound. We'll see how the night goes. I'm really hoping to wake up at 3am in bloody sheets, lol :haha:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi all, I'm just popping in for a moment. I'm 9DPO today. BFN yesterday and today.

I hope everything's going well for everyone.

Sarah, did you have your IUI and how many follies/sizes?

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi all, I'm just popping in for a moment. I'm 9DPO today. BFN yesterday and today.
> 
> I hope everything's going well for everyone.
> 
> Sarah, did you have your IUI and how many follies/sizes?
> 
> Good Luck everyone!

yes I had it on saturday, I only had one 24mm follie :growlmad:

hope your bfn turns into a bfp next week :hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

hockey24 said:


> Ugh!! This TTC is killing me!!
> 
> My insurance company just declined IVF until I've had 3 IUI's with injectables. Apparently the AMH is considered experimental and not a medical enough reason to start IVF.
> 
> A month ago I would have been fine with this but I've been getting myself worked up for the IVF journey so I'm pretty disappointed. Now it won't be until next year for IVF.
> 
> The positives - I am lucky that insurance will pay for it so I should be grateful and who knows - could get lucky and one of those IUI's takes.
> 
> Just a little disappointed as I had high hopes. I feel like the IUI's are a waste of good eggs since the odds of conception are low. :cry:

Oh that is too bad, could you get an antra follicle count done? That's how my Dor was diagnosed, the amh just backed it up! Don't give up on Iui, and use the time to get those eggs in tip top shape :hugs:


----------



## JanetPlanet

sarahincanada said:


> yes I had it on saturday, I only had one 24mm follie :growlmad:
> 
> hope your bfn turns into a bfp next week :hugs:

Thanks Sarah. You're so sweet. :hug:

I will be thinking of you and hoping you get a GIANT BFP!

In fact, I am hoping that for everyone.


----------



## crystal443

ready, I hope AF shows quickly for you if it has too show I rather the stupid thing just show up and get on to a new cycle!!

Sarah- I really hope things work out for you regarding money, we have our own business as well that I do from home (website designer) which gives us a pretty good amount of disposable money and then DH works in a school and makes our steady income. His salary supports us and we can then use the business money to pay for IVF, the only problem with our business is that its not always "steady" money. I know what your saying about having the money there but you may need it to put back in the business. There's freedom in owning a business but more worries too :)

Hockey- I hope you soon get things in place to get started!!

Greenfingers-I hope the 3 IUI either work or go quickly for you so you can get IVF:)

Thanks Janet- Hope you're well!!

I'm doing fine with all the hormones, I was a bit irritable with DH last night but sometimes asking if I'm ok for the 400th time is a pain in the backside. I know he means well, which is why I bit my tounge :)


----------



## LLbean

Crystal...mine has been on my last nerve lately too ...guess I'm just not as patient now LOL


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> Crystal...mine has been on my last nerve lately too ...guess I'm just not as patient now LOL

LOL..I bet, I'm usually pretty mellow but I have been a little snappy:blush: So I've been biting my tounge or this could be a long, long process:haha: On the otherside of that all he needs to do is show up and give his donation so he can suck it:haha:


----------



## sadie

Why did my doctor tell me that postwashed sperm can last 72 hours? I thought it was much less. Maybe there are new techniques?


----------



## sadie

sarahincanada said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Oh and as for the 34 mm, i have read some good stories about BFPs with one so big, but it could also be a cyst, although my doctor mentioned nothing about being a cyst.....
> 
> did they say what your estrogen levels are? usually they can guess from that. hope it is a nice juicy egg ready to be fertilized!!!Click to expand...

thanks again!

We only checked my blood levels on CD1 so I have no clue as to my estrogen levels at this point. My next visit will be for a blood test in two weeks time.


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Oh and as for the 34 mm, i have read some good stories about BFPs with one so big, but it could also be a cyst, although my doctor mentioned nothing about being a cyst.....
> 
> did they say what your estrogen levels are? usually they can guess from that. hope it is a nice juicy egg ready to be fertilized!!!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks again!
> 
> We only checked my blood levels on CD1 so I have no clue as to my estrogen levels at this point. My next visit will be for a blood test in two weeks time.Click to expand...

so they dont take your blood at every ultrasound? they do at my clinic as they are checking estrogen and LH to make sure you are not ovulating yet. If you get an LH surge you dont take the Ovidrel and they do IUI asap.

I dont know about the postwashed sperm...are they saying it can last for 72 hours in the body? I thought it was much less


----------



## readyformore

sadie said:


> Why did my doctor tell me that postwashed sperm can last 72 hours? I thought it was much less. Maybe there are new techniques?

Sounds iffy to me.
I was told 36 hours, I think that's more accurate.


----------



## sadie

36 sounds more realistic. Maybe he was giving me the best case scenario.... Who knows. 
the fun waiting game has brgun!


----------



## readyformore

So, when did the witch arrive? 2:30am, lol! I think that is hilarious!

I went in for my baseline scan today. It was lovely not to have to worry about missing work. But, sadly, it was not without drama.

They told me I had a cyst left over from last cycle. They checked my estradiol and said if it's under 50, I could still do femara this cycle. It was 39. 

I know that they said cysts are common, but here's the issue I have. A few years ago, I had to have one of my ovaries removed due to issues with cysts. So, I'm now very protective on my one remaining ovary. 
Prior to starting any treatment, I asked my RE if cysts were a likely complication form the meds, b/c if so, it would be a deal breaker for me.

So, now I'm torn. My brain says "Stop. Don't do it. Cysts and your body are not friends."

I'm kind of in limbo at the moment.

What do you think?


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> So, when did the witch arrive? 2:30am, lol! I think that is hilarious!
> 
> I went in for my baseline scan today. It was lovely not to have to worry about missing work. But, sadly, it was not without drama.
> 
> They told me I had a cyst left over from last cycle. They checked my estradiol and said if it's under 50, I could still do femara this cycle. It was 39.
> 
> I know that they said cysts are common, but here's the issue I have. A few years ago, I had to have one of my ovaries removed due to issues with cysts. So, I'm now very protective on my one remaining ovary.
> Prior to starting any treatment, I asked my RE if cysts were a likely complication form the meds, b/c if so, it would be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> So, now I'm torn. My brain says "Stop. Don't do it. Cysts and your body are not friends."
> 
> I'm kind of in limbo at the moment.
> 
> What do you think?

well Im sad she arrived but glad she had perfect timing :hugs:

hmmmm, was the cyst before when you were taking fertility meds or at a different time?

I also had a cyst that wasnt giving off estradiol and they named it something I cant remember, but basically was nothing to worry about. it was gone the next cycle....so hoping yours is the same and will be no problem.


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- I really hope things work out for you regarding money, we have our own business as well that I do from home (website designer) which gives us a pretty good amount of disposable money and then DH works in a school and makes our steady income. His salary supports us and we can then use the business money to pay for IVF, the only problem with our business is that its not always "steady" money. I know what your saying about having the money there but you may need it to put back in the business. There's freedom in owning a business but more worries too :)

thats so funny, Im also a graphic designer and do some web work :thumbup: but we also own a spa and thats what sucks our money. we arw often busy, but can have random weeks where its super slow and I have to move over money to make payroll. plus supplies can cost a lot and they always run out at the worst times!

how are you feeling?


----------



## readyformore

I had problems with cysts starting at the age of 18.

I hope it's like yours and goes away even with treatment.

I think we have just decided to do it anyway, but I'm still nervous about it. I'm not sure it's the best idea, but I am completely lacking common sense right now.


----------



## Milty

I have to admit I have been stalking this thread for about a week. I haven&#8217;t read all of it but I have seen about half and I feel like you ladies are the best ones to ask this question to. I probably should have made a new thread and will if you guys want me to. 

Ok here goes.

I would like your opinions on what type of fertility test I should possible get done. I really do not like medical tests and hate having to go to the doctor for anything so this is really hard for me. Also, my hubby lost his job three months ago and is just doing contract work so $$ isn't like it used to be. So between the two I really don't want to do anything I don't have to. 

OK short and not so sweet background. I'm 38 DH is 42 we have 1 son who is 8. I was on the pill for about 12 yrs with 3 one yr breaks growing up and in my twenties. Starting around 26 we were TTC our first for over 3 years. I charted for 2 with nothing unusual and O'd every month but 1. Lutal was 12 days same as now. DH did a SA back then everything was good but I don't remember the numbers. As we were unexplained and young we decided to take time off and in a few years when $ was better we would possibly get some type of treatment. About 1 year later I found I was PG and had my son. My OBGYN said at the time it would be easy for me to get PG now so we prevented for 2 years. 

Current: We started NTNP again since it worked the last time about 6 yrs ago. We did this for 2 years and stopped as my son had some medical problems. We took about 2 years off and then began NTNP for another 2 years. It obviously wasn't working so we began to actively TTC 6 months ago. 

I have cramping when I O so I thought I might have cyst and had an ultrasound done to check. At that time I had 3 major follicles about the same size and 1 smaller one. I don't remember the sizes because I pretty much block everything out when I'm getting something done. I know they checked my lining but I don't remember what it was. I will ask my OBGYN when I go see her. She is really great and is willing to do anything she can for me if I ask. She is not a FS but she is really good and I have gone to her for about 20 yrs. Also my insurance will pay a % of most everything she does but will pay zero for anything a FS does. 

Sorry for typing so much but I'm starting to feel desperate and like my time is running out. I have always wanted a lot of kids.


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, did your doc say your lining was fine or nothing to you at all about it?


----------



## readyformore

Hi Milty!

Sorry to hear you've had such lengthly struggles, twice now. That just doesn't seem fair. :hugs:

Honestly, I don't know what to tell you that you haven't already done. 

Unexplained infertility, is just that, unexplained. It sounds like everything 'should' be fine, yet no baby. 

I'm currently doing IUI for secondary unexplained infertility. I also had primary, like you. I'm not sure if IUI will work, but all of my docs seem to be hopeful. Plus, it's how I conceived my first. So, it's worth a shot. It doesn't have a very high success rate, but I feel like I'm doing something productive instead of essentially wasting time by having sex and hoping it worked.

Sounds like you've got a great doc that's willing to work with you.
Will she do in office IUI? I know some ob/gyns will do it. It is stressful to do fertility treatments, but I felt I needed to at least try all of my options. Maybe you could give it a try. Or ask her and see what she says.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> I had problems with cysts starting at the age of 18.
> 
> I hope it's like yours and goes away even with treatment.
> 
> I think we have just decided to do it anyway, but I'm still nervous about it. I'm not sure it's the best idea, but I am completely lacking common sense right now.

Ready, what does your gut tell you about your cyst? You know your body best and you have to use some common sense here...:hugs:


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> Milty, did your doc say your lining was fine or nothing to you at all about it?

My doc said nothing but I remember the lady saying something about it. I was trying to pay attention because I knew it could be a problem. Oh and I didn't have any cysts.


----------



## Milty

She is willing to do an IUI but only if I get monitered. Which to be honest I don't really understand why I have to do that but I will if that is what she wants.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I had problems with cysts starting at the age of 18.
> 
> I hope it's like yours and goes away even with treatment.
> 
> I think we have just decided to do it anyway, but I'm still nervous about it. I'm not sure it's the best idea, but I am completely lacking common sense right now.
> 
> Ready, what does your gut tell you about your cyst? You know your body best and you have to use some common sense here...:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm getting mixed signals from myself, lol.

-I am so hyped up right now, that EVERYTHING seems blown out of porportion. So, it is possible, that it's just like the nurse said. It's not a big deal and it's safe to go ahead. I can't imagine that they would tell me to do it if it went against their protocol. They did draw my blood afterall and appear to be knowledgeable.

On the other hand. . . . 

-In my experience, cysts are BAAADDDD! My clomid and IUI cycle with my son, I got a cyst, and it ruptured. I had no problems (this was after having issues with cysts on that side for oh, about, 7 years). I had 3 natural cycles after his birth. I got pregnant, had a cyst, it never went away. It got enormous, filled with mucous, engulfed and basically disabled my ovary. I had it removed b/c I wanted to have my dd and didn't want to listen to my docs tell me to have it removed while pregnant. I was surprised that it had taken over my ovary in a span of 4 years. 

I feel that I will not get pregnant with sex. That's what I feel in my gut.
So, do I go ahead with a few more medicated cycles for a 15% chance of a bfp?

I feel that it's all or nothing. I either do this, or give up completely on ttc.

Again, it's really melodramatic, and I know it. I can't even really trust myself to make decisions right now b/c I can't trust my own emotions. They are out of control. 
Fertility treatments did this to me last time too. I'm not sure if it's the meds, or the emotional involvement. Either way, now is not the time to make major life decisions. I will not be trying to sell my house and move anytime soon, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Since you asked for thoughts earlier, Ready...

You gave yourself 4 IUI cycles; you have 3 left. Most likely your cyst is not an issue, but I'm not sure taking the risk and blowing all of the cycles you have left is the wisest choice.

Trust me, seriously, I get how much it sucks to have TTC drag on for eons, but one cycle off to make sure you are cyst free and have little to no risk of losing your remaining ovary, is worth it.

Give your DH the cycle to regain his confidence and give yourselves one less thing to worry about; just my opinion. :hugs:


----------



## googly

Totes agree with DMom, makes total sense when you think about the combination of the two issues. Understand the need to want to get on with it.... but.....

As I said, I feel your best shot is Feb anyway given your history :haha: must be something in the water that time of year :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Milty...FS are expensive, maybe talk to your obgyn and try to decide what your next steps are, I'm unexplained and IVF is our best option while Ready is unexplained as well and they'll do IVF for her. Good luck !!!

Ready..taking our month off before IVF was the best thing we could have done...I feel great and so does DH ,we relaxed and just made sure we were both on the same page.I can't tell you enough how good it was

Dmom..how are you doing? 

Sarah...hope your well..I'll be back later to write more

Just on my way to have scan to see if there's any eggs growing...please let there be some,lol. Will post when I get home


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Just on my way to have scan to see if there's any eggs growing...please let there be some,lol. Will post when I get home

I was like HUH its sunday night! forgot you were in australia! good luck, hope you are responding well :hugs:

janetplanet how are you doing....I think you are the closest to the end of your cycle of our group???

afm its going to be a looonnnggggg week :haha:


----------



## sadie

Hey ladies. Does anyone know where i can fd stats on IUI, that relate to each individual situation (for example:male low sperm count with a woman with high XXX)?

Im 3dpiui and ridiculously enough, I am starting to feel as if the entire thing is almost useless.....


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Hey ladies. Does anyone know where i can fd stats on IUI, that relate to each individual situation (for example:male low sperm count with a woman with high XXX)?
> 
> Im 3dpiui and ridiculously enough, I am starting to feel as if the entire thing is almost useless.....

What happens if you type that info straight into Google?


----------



## sadie

Not much! I did that an hour ago and it wasnt much help. I feel like there should be something more 'precise'. Funny word to use when dealing with science.....

Anyway, i guess i am a bit depressed hearing that there is a 5% chance for a successful IUI with women over 40. I am 41, but my egg quality and quantity is excellent and OH is perfect. The numbers seems misleading and I am officially in a shit mood.


----------



## dachsundmom

5% sounds very low to me; my doctor gave stats of 10-15% for a woman my age, 38...I cannot imagine that the 2 or 3 years decreases the chances that much.:hugs:


----------



## sadie

I agree. Thx. Time will tell.... Oh, the dreaded wait.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls...just got home with bad news, well not that bad I guess. Firstly, I am not responding well to the current treatment. FS thinks it could be for a number of reasons, however all tests results point to great quality eggs,it was just a poor response. There were 3 follies and we could have taken our chances and continued or wait 2 weeks and start a better treatment that'll work better for us, as she said it's not just this cycle but there's also hope to get some frozen as well. She's calling a bit later with what treatment will be. I'm fine with it, it was our choice to cancel :) and I feel like we've made the right choice


----------



## onmymind17

sadie said:


> Not much! I did that an hour ago and it wasnt much help. I feel like there should be something more 'precise'. Funny word to use when dealing with science.....
> 
> Anyway, i guess i am a bit depressed hearing that there is a 5% chance for a successful IUI with women over 40. I am 41, but my egg quality and quantity is excellent and OH is perfect. The numbers seems misleading and I am officially in a shit mood.

Sadie, dont believe the numbers, they say that IUI's wont work for women over 40 well i did 5 IUI's and 3 of the 5 worked, unfortunatly we m/c all of them, but they did work. For me for some stupid reason we cannot get pg on our own, we only did it once in nov 08, almost 3 years ago, only the IUI's worked, so please dont give up hope, this can work for you!!


----------



## hockey24

Hey Sarah - what day is your FS appt this week? 

Crystal - good to hear that you have great quality eggs! I will be anxious to hear what further information they give you later today. Keep us posted!


----------



## readyformore

Crystal, sounds like you made a good choice! Sorry it got cancelled, but it will be nice to have some frosties left-over as well.

Googly, feb is my month. I actually joked around that I didn't conceive last february b/c I couldn't get my exact line up of conceive in feb and deliver in nov combination. I would have had feb conception with october birth, or march conception with november birth. Everyone tells me I HAVE to do IUI through February. Hell NO! That's way too many cycles of that crap. 

Sadie, here's my advice of IUI stats. . . . just don't look. It's honestly way too depressing.

Sarah, hope your cycle is going well.

Here's where I'm at. I actually ran into my primary ob/gyn at work this weekend. (Odd coincidence, considering she is only on call every 6th weekend). Anyway, she's the one the personally knows my history, and she removed my ovary. I told her about my cyst and that I was freaking out. I asked her if it was a necessary worry, or if I was freaking out over nothing. She said, "You're freaking out over nothing. What happened to your other ovary was a complete fluke. It's not going to happen again. You're fine to take the meds this cycle." That made me feel much better. 
I was really liking the idea of a break though. I hate femara, and I've been putting things up my vag for over 2 weeks now (progesterone suppositories then tampons). I wanted a break.
At first DH said he just wanted to go straight through. He didn't want my 4 IUI cycles to turn into 8 months. He wants to get it done and over with. I can completely understand that.
I called and told him what the doc said. Then I said that he had to make the decision for this month. I've been making too many lately.

He actually decided to take this month off. I was relieved.
But, if a cyst forms with the next cycle as well, then we will completely be done with IUI. 
So, I have mixed feelings about that. It'll be 2 cycles short of my goal. I think it's unrealistic to expect a pregnancy after only 2 IUIs.


----------



## Desperado167

Just wanted to pop by and send u all loads and loads of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Hey Sarah - what day is your FS appt this week?
> 
> Crystal - good to hear that you have great quality eggs! I will be anxious to hear what further information they give you later today. Keep us posted!

on wednesday! I mainly want to ask about IVF....Ive had 3 IUI's now and not too enthused about them anymore. Ive only had 1 with injectables and will see the outcome at the end of this week, but Im not too excited as I only had 1 follicle.

crystal443 sorry to hear that, but its just a temporary setback :hugs: will you have to wait for your period to start again? when you say 'all tests results point to great quality eggs' what tests are those, I wasnt aware of any tests for quality or do you just mean all tests are good so they assume great quality eggs. Its frustrating to not be going ahead, but 2 weeks will go quickly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

sadie I think the IUI stats are so bad because a lot of people having treatments are having problems, and many of them will never get pregnant. im sure the IUI rate for unexplained is a lot higher :hugs:

isnt it funny how so many people are unexplained infertility....shows how little they know about it.

ready glad you make a decision and feel a little relieved :hugs: I might skip the next one and just wait for IVF. Im a little tired after 4 cycles of treatments and I might not have $1000 to start the injectables next week anyway....got some larges bills due and my clients are taking time to pay! one client sent a cheque from the other side of canada 3 weeks ago and I dont have it yet! I think they are telling the truth, but I dont know whether to ask them to send another or wait. Last month I had a cheque take 3 weeks :growlmad:
do you have to go on bcp for the month?
sorry I must have missed the february thing....what do you mean by that?


----------



## readyformore

The February thing is that I have only ever conceived in February. Regardless of length of time ttc. 
All 3 of my children have birthday's in November.

While ttc #3, it only took 7 months, but I remember saying to my husband, "It doesn't matter what we do this month, it's February and you'll get me pregnant." Yep.

I'm not at all superstitious, but let's just say that this February was a difficult AF for me (although maybe not as bad as this last one, yikes).

Man, that stinks that it takes so long to get paid for your work. 
I have a friend that has his own business and he said sometimes it takes 2-3 months to get paid for a job.
Crazy!!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> The February thing is that I have only ever conceived in February. Regardless of length of time ttc.
> All 3 of my children have birthday's in November.
> 
> While ttc #3, it only took 7 months, but I remember saying to my husband, "It doesn't matter what we do this month, it's February and you'll get me pregnant." Yep.
> 
> I'm not at all superstitious, but let's just say that this February was a difficult AF for me (although maybe not as bad as this last one, yikes).
> 
> Man, that stinks that it takes so long to get paid for your work.
> I have a friend that has his own business and he said sometimes it takes 2-3 months to get paid for a job.
> Crazy!!

yes 2-3 months is the norm! so Im waiting for the mail every day this week and that will determine if I do injectables this month or not!! if I cant afford it I could go back to clomid as its cheaper but I would probably just skip the month.

and wow thats crazy about the feb thing...well you can do a couple more IUIs until then and then do natural if Feb and see what happens!


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah ,:hugs:Good luck for Wednesday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sarah - what day is your FS appt this week?
> 
> Crystal - good to hear that you have great quality eggs! I will be anxious to hear what further information they give you later today. Keep us posted!
> 
> on wednesday! I mainly want to ask about IVF....Ive had 3 IUI's now and not too enthused about them anymore. Ive only had 1 with injectables and will see the outcome at the end of this week, but Im not too excited as I only had 1 follicle.
> 
> crystal443 sorry to hear that, but its just a temporary setback :hugs: will you have to wait for your period to start again? when you say 'all tests results point to great quality eggs' what tests are those, I wasnt aware of any tests for quality or do you just mean all tests are good so they assume great quality eggs. Its frustrating to not be going ahead, but 2 weeks will go quickly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> sadie I think the IUI stats are so bad because a lot of people having treatments are having problems, and many of them will never get pregnant. im sure the IUI rate for unexplained is a lot higher :hugs:
> 
> isnt it funny how so many people are unexplained infertility....shows how little they know about it.
> 
> ready glad you make a decision and feel a little relieved :hugs: I might skip the next one and just wait for IVF. Im a little tired after 4 cycles of treatments and I might not have $1000 to start the injectables next week anyway....got some larges bills due and my clients are taking time to pay! one client sent a cheque from the other side of canada 3 weeks ago and I dont have it yet! I think they are telling the truth, but I dont know whether to ask them to send another or wait. Last month I had a cheque take 3 weeks :growlmad:
> do you have to go on bcp for the month?
> sorry I must have missed the february thing....what do you mean by that?Click to expand...

Hi Sarah ...Our FS said she can can make an educated guess on egg quality and it won't be a 100% for sure there are factors that will point to good egg quality right down to poor. She says we're really fertile quality wise because everything for fertility testing scans, bloods, HSG etc has all come back well within normal, I also have two previous pregnancies both live births and no previous history of a miscarriage or miscarriages, I've also just turned 37 a few weeks ago so age isn't really a factor yet for egg quality or so she says. My problem is I've not had a positive pregnancy test since DS who is now 13 so our problem lies in the egg being fertilized. I guess when everything is taken into account and with experience they can kinda make a call on egg quality. I didn't ask anything on egg quality because I was happy with the answer,lol...didn't want to rock the boat :) Cheques are our biggest issue with the websites..they take forever to pay and we get..its in the mail, we had one come yesterday that was sent " two weeks ago" its funny because its dated for this Fridfay gone by, and these are schools. I would def contact them again..I used to be reserved about it but I've learned different ways of being a bit more aggresive but in a tactful way, lol

ready- our month off was so nice, maybe that's all your DH needs to get himself together for your next cycle. sometimes going with your gut is the best desicion you can make :) 

Hi everyone else, hope your all well!!


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Cheques are our biggest issue with the websites..they take forever to pay and we get..its in the mail, we had one come yesterday that was sent " two weeks ago" its funny because its dated for this Fridfay gone by, and these are schools. I would def contact them again..I used to be reserved about it but I've learned different ways of being a bit more aggresive but in a tactful way, lol

oh thats the worst! when the date is just recent you know they were lying! I would be suspicious about them but last month I did have a cheque that was dated August 8 arrive right at the end of August! I did contact them and asked if there was anyway they could send a new one Xpresspost so I can receive 

the thing I like about IVF is that they can see exactly whats happening....for example your problem could be your egg is hard to penetrate (due to age) but everything else is fine so at least you can fix that. looking forward to you getting started!


----------



## sadie

Sarah, i might have missed it.... When are u going to test or will you poas??? Good luck girl!


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> Sarah, i might have missed it.... When are u going to test or will you poas??? Good luck girl!

I am not poas this month, just going for my beta on friday night. I also stopped temping.... last month my LP was longer and my temps were high so I thought we might have done it, and then got my period, so decided not to do any of that anymore!!! much less stressful!

will you poas??


----------



## sadie

I will definitely poas starting on day 10 bc i finally found dollar store cheapies! They want me to go in for a blood test on the 5th. I might hold off on that. We'll see.

It must feel great to not have to worrying about temping... I am obsessed with what my body is up to.

When do they normally check your follicle size? They did mine on a monday, my trigger was on tuesday and the iui on thursday. Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> When do they normally check your follicle size? They did mine on a monday, my trigger was on tuesday and the iui on thursday. Just curious. Thanks!

they checked my follicle size on the thursday, I took my HCG shot that night, and IUI was Saturday.


----------



## LLbean

Sarah I hope Friday you get great news!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi All. I'm having a rough time emotionally the past several days so I've been trying to stay away from here so I don't irritate or bum everyone out.

Good Luck ladies! I've been thinking good thoughts for you Sarah!


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi All. I'm having a rough time emotionally the past several days so I've been trying to stay away from here so I don't irritate or bum everyone out.
> 
> Good Luck ladies! I've been thinking good thoughts for you Sarah!

:hugs: Janet.
I was in the same place last week. It rather felt like my world was spinning out of control. I was afraid if I started crying, I wouldn't stop.
I recall feeling this way from IUI with my first son. I'm not sure if it's the meds, or the bfn after all of the extra effort, or a combination of both. But, it's brutal either way.

If you're feeling too negative, feel free to post on the Misery loves company, the thread of negativity. I feel like I belong there most of the time.

My mood is better now that I'm at a different part in my cycle. Better, but not gone.
Hopefully your spirits will lift with cycle changes as well. :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi All. I'm having a rough time emotionally the past several days so I've been trying to stay away from here so I don't irritate or bum everyone out.
> 
> Good Luck ladies! I've been thinking good thoughts for you Sarah!

Honey you wont irritate or bum any of us out, we are here to support you, so dont you worry, you just come to us and we will all give you hugs and make you feel better!!! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Sarah and Sadie, my fingers are crossed for you ladies!!!! We sooooo need some bfp's to pop up in here soon!!!:happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Sarah I hope Friday you get great news!

thanks LL! great news about your beta numbers, are you feeling more confident?

Im going for the blood test friday night, and they wont phone with the results till saturday. however saturday is my birthday and we will probably be in niagara. I told my hubby to phone and check the messages, as if I were pregnant what an amazing gift that would be. If he doesnt say anything on saturday I will be gently let down and know the results on sunday.

Im in a little dilemma about next cycle...as mentioned my clients are being really late with payments and I have a $5000 bill to pay plus my usual bills that come out on the 1st, so not sure if I will have $1000 spare for injectables next week I would be starting them tuesday-ish depending on my LP length. so it all depends on this week and what cheques I get. I dont mind a month off. Then its still a scramble for IVF money in November, still not sure if I can find that :dohh: some of me thinks its just easier to start that in january then stress myself out about $$$. being self employed is so hard!


----------



## sarahincanada

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi All. I'm having a rough time emotionally the past several days so I've been trying to stay away from here so I don't irritate or bum everyone out.
> 
> Good Luck ladies! I've been thinking good thoughts for you Sarah!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Ive be wondering how you are. please dont stay away, we are here for the good and bad! and readys misery thread is the perfect place to vent!

I see your tests are negative so far :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Im not far behind you and IM sure AF will visit me Sunday or Monday. I just pray she is on time if she is coming.


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Sarah I hope Friday you get great news!
> 
> thanks LL! great news about your beta numbers, are you feeling more confident?
> 
> Im going for the blood test friday night, and they wont phone with the results till saturday. however saturday is my birthday and we will probably be in niagara. I told my hubby to phone and check the messages, as if I were pregnant what an amazing gift that would be. If he doesnt say anything on saturday I will be gently let down and know the results on sunday.
> 
> Im in a little dilemma about next cycle...as mentioned my clients are being really late with payments and I have a $5000 bill to pay plus my usual bills that come out on the 1st, so not sure if I will have $1000 spare for injectables next week I would be starting them tuesday-ish depending on my LP length. so it all depends on this week and what cheques I get. I dont mind a month off. Then its still a scramble for IVF money in November, still not sure if I can find that :dohh: some of me thinks its just easier to start that in january then stress myself out about $$$. being self employed is so hard!Click to expand...

can you use credit cards?


----------



## Milty

Sarah: I would start making your clients pay by credit card. I know you will have to pay the transacation fee but at least you will get paid on time. 

Ready: I love the Misery thread.


Do you guys think I should have my DH get a new SA done? It has been a really long time since he has had one. I know I'm just looking for ways out of me getting stuff done but It could be need now.


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> can you use credit cards?

they are all maxed with business charges :cry:

Milty I did have a merchant account before, but was paying thousands in merchant fees per year so cancelled it. most are good at paying, its just these last few months have been bad.

oh well, nothing I can do, things will be a lot easier in january as i get paid ahead of time for a large project then :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Why can't they wire the funds? :shrug:
I made all our payees do that. :haha:
I didn't mind paying the wiring fee. 
It's the cost doing business.

Sarah....Are you REALLY not testing?


----------



## dachsundmom

What about setting up a business Paypal account?


----------



## onmymind17

Well ladies, it looks like me doing a donor egg cycle is out, i would have to pay about 25K out of pocket for it. Soooooo i am thinking about doing the IVF with my own eggs, i got my results back from my cycle day 3 blood work, they are AMH 0.57, FSH 7.61, E2 or Estrogen 45, and LH 3.88. All my levels except for the AMH are normal, what do you ladies think, would it be worth it to try the IVF? I think those levels are not too bad considering my age lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

OMM...do you know if you are looking at a flare cycle or a down reg? Will birth control be involved?


----------



## Indigo77

What does that mean? Flare cycle, down reg...


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What does that mean? Flare cycle, down reg...

A flare cycle will pretty much follow your natural cycle...AF, some depression of OV, stimming, trigger, and ER.

To down regulate takes a little longer...typically one is put on birth contol to allow the natural cycle to re-establish itself and then the IVF process starts.

There are different theories about response to the cycles, depending on clinics.

Both LL and Crystal have done flare cycles.


----------



## Indigo77

Look what I found!

https://www.carolinaconceptions.com/images/AMHgraph.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

_Diminished ovarian reserve is one of the most common indications for undergoing IVF. Low AMH levels (< 1) are indicative of decreased ovarian reserve, but that does not always mean that success with IVF will be compromised. We recently reviewed data within our IVF program and presented the findings at the annual conference for the American Society for Reproductive Medicine in 2009. The conclusion of our study was that AMH levels are predictive of the number of eggs retrieved in IVF cycles, but they are not predictive of one's chance of pregnancy (Fertility and Sterility, 2009;92:3 S177-S178). These findings support our treatment philosophy, which is to not exclude women from IVF treatment solely based on decreased AMH levels. We take many other factors into consideration when determining one's chance of pregnancy, such as age, prior pregnancy history, and reason for requiring IVF treatment, and we find that many patients are still candidates for fertility treatment despite having a low AMH level._


----------



## dachsundmom

You know what's funny, my doc does not have a lot of faith in AMH...he says that there's not enough data out there to support the theory that a low number means poor response to treatment.

He feels that if the rest of the levels are good, like OMM's, AMH will not be as big of a factor as some believe.

He could also be a quack, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

:nope:

https://www.carolinaconceptions.com/images/2011PregnancyRatesGraph.jpg


----------



## readyformore

onmymind17 said:


> Well ladies, it looks like me doing a donor egg cycle is out, i would have to pay about 25K out of pocket for it. Soooooo i am thinking about doing the IVF with my own eggs, i got my results back from my cycle day 3 blood work, they are AMH 0.57, FSH 7.61, E2 or Estrogen 45, and LH 3.88. All my levels except for the AMH are normal, what do you ladies think, would it be worth it to try the IVF? I think those levels are not too bad considering my age lol.

Bummer OMM. My friend that did donor egg it cost $30K. She got the money as a gift from her parents, how sweet is that?

Have you considered embryo sharing? It's much more cost effective.


----------



## Indigo77

What is the price difference between 2 IVF cycles with your eggs vs 1 IVF cycle with donor eggs, I wonder?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, time to join the Peace Corps and put all of this behind me, lol.


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> What is the price difference between 2 IVF cycles with your eggs vs 1 IVF cycle with donor eggs, I wonder?

I think it would be difficult to compare considering success rates.


----------



## Indigo77

Yeah....forget it...I am buying a boat....Bye ladies....:wave:.... Nice knowing you....

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/everyday/call-me.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Yeah....forget it...I am buying a boat....Bye ladies....:wave:.... Nice knowing you....
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/everyday/call-me.gif

:boat::plane::wave:

Think I'll have internet service in the DRC? LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Why can't they wire the funds? :shrug:
> I made all our payees do that. :haha:
> I didn't mind paying the wiring fee.
> It's the cost doing business.
> 
> Sarah....Are you REALLY not testing?

hmmm Ive never really asked! I could look into that, but they will just wire late. Its hard as you dont want to piss them off so they dont want to work with you, but at the same time you want to yell PAY ME!!

And yes Im REALLY not testing. I either want to have a BFP on my bday (from my hubby finding out beta results) or nothing. I dont care, Ive given up!!


----------



## sarahincanada

onmymind17 said:


> Well ladies, it looks like me doing a donor egg cycle is out, i would have to pay about 25K out of pocket for it. Soooooo i am thinking about doing the IVF with my own eggs, i got my results back from my cycle day 3 blood work, they are AMH 0.57, FSH 7.61, E2 or Estrogen 45, and LH 3.88. All my levels except for the AMH are normal, what do you ladies think, would it be worth it to try the IVF? I think those levels are not too bad considering my age lol.

wow thats a crazy price, I always wondered how much an egg was as its so much harder to donate than sperm.

I dont know anything about AMH levels....but I think its worth at least one try :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Yeah....forget it...I am buying a boat....Bye ladies....:wave:.... Nice knowing you....
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/everyday/call-me.gif

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

please dont go, I will miss you

I read a thread in the assisted folder that you will test DH's sperm again and perhaps do IVF....:happydance: Im glad you are considering it, but hoping you dont need it.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> :nope:
> 
> https://www.carolinaconceptions.com/images/2011PregnancyRatesGraph.jpg

am I reading it right, that I have a 47.8% chance? if so thats promising, I thought it was in the 30's. or am I reading it wrong as you have a sad face there


----------



## Indigo77

Yeah, I'm pretty done with this natural shit! :rofl: 
I know how that sounds since this is my 7th cycle, but never said I was a patient person. :haha: 
The statistics suck. :nope: It's IVF (all) or nothing. I am going to give my eggs 3 cycles to get their asses in gear and they had better show up in January bright and smiling. At my age, I need to do what is most likely to get me immediate results.


----------



## Indigo77

That was taken from one of the best clinics in the US...Given the cost here and the likelihood it would be successful with 1 cycle...it's not that great...


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty done with this natural shit! :rofl:
> I know how that sounds since this is my 7th cycle, but never said I was a patient person. :haha:
> The statistics suck. :nope: It's IVF (all) or nothing. I am going to give my eggs 3 cycles to get their asses in gear and they had better show up in January bright and smiling. At my age, I need to do what is most likely to get me immediate results.

I agree! I like your plan :thumbup:

have you looked at clinics in your area, do you know where you would go for ivf?


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> That was taken from one of the best clinics in the US...Given the cost here and the likelihood it would be successful with 1 cycle...it's not that great...

true, although I bet the rates for unexplained infertility are higher


----------



## Indigo77

3 of the top 12 clinics in the US are in my state. 
I have some more research to do, but yes, I think I have narrowed in on a clinic.
There will be some travel and hotel stays involved, but I don't really care.
Dec / Jan is the best time for my DH to take some time off.
I will be making appointments here for some diagnostic testing if/when AF arrives.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> 3 of the top 12 clinics in the US are in my state.
> I have some more research to do, but yes, I think I have narrowed in on a clinic.
> There will be some travel and hotel stays involved, but I don't really care.
> Dec / Jan is the best time for my DH to take some time off.
> I will be making appointments here for some diagnostic testing if/when AF arrives.

thats great!
if I end up doing IVF in Jan/Feb I will also have to stay at a hotel...I need to leave 2 hours as it is to get to the clinic so in the snow forget about it. 

are you testing this week?


----------



## Indigo77

Oct 1st was the plan, but no one but me has stuck to it. :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Looking at those statistics, I have a great chance of success with IVF.

Why am I doing IUI? Someone remind me at any point.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Looking at those statistics, I have a great chance of success with IVF.
> 
> Why am I doing IUI? Someone remind me at any point.

lol, well it is cheaper, so worth a try, but not too many!


----------



## Indigo77

It's cheaper....


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, does your infertility policy cover one round of IVF? If so, I say go for it.


----------



## Indigo77

Ditto....if that's the case...


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Ready, does your infertility policy cover one round of IVF? If so, I say go for it.

I get 15K lifetime. 

I do have some issues that I would want to decide prior to starting.


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ready, does your infertility policy cover one round of IVF? If so, I say go for it.
> 
> I get 15K lifetime.
> 
> I do have some issues that I would want to decide prior to starting.Click to expand...

Care to share? My DH and I have some differing opinions on IVF that could make it tough for us to come to an agreement.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ready, does your infertility policy cover one round of IVF? If so, I say go for it.
> 
> I get 15K lifetime.
> 
> I do have some issues that I would want to decide prior to starting.Click to expand...
> 
> Care to share? My DH and I have some differing opinions on IVF that could make it tough for us to come to an agreement.Click to expand...

It wouldn't necessarily keep me from doing it, but I would have to decide prior to going into it. . . . 

1- If femara and clomid gave me cysts, the IVF injectable meds would probably make my ovary explode. Okay, that's dramatic, but it's something I have to consider.

2- What to do with leftover embryos. This is my biggest issue. There may not be any leftover, but I have to consider it.

The only option I am 100% comfortable with is to use them all ourselves until they are gone. If that means we have 10 kids, 4 sets of twins, and 5 IVFs, so be it. 
My husband would destroy them. 
Neither of us would embryo share with another couple.

So, that's it in a nutshell. I might not do it b/c I'm concerned about the welfare of potential embryos. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH is in the same place you are; which is funny, bc I'm the Catholic.:wacko:

The only way we could agree would be to head straight for ICSI and only use two eggs and pray.

Doing this, means our odds are shit, to be blunt.:growlmad:

Not doing it, makes our odds even worse.:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Good Lord! It won't mean a thing in 100 years...


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK how to deal with it.


----------



## Indigo77

More than half of all fertilized eggs either fail to implant or are otherwise lost in natural pregnancy. What's the difference? Embryos are not fetuses.


----------



## Indigo77

Does he mourn the death of each potential embryo every cycle? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

What about freezing the embryos? Does he take issue with that?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> More than half of all fertilized eggs either fail to implant or are otherwise lost in natural pregnancy. What's the difference? Embryos are not fetuses.

For N, it is the actual human destruction vs. my barren uterus doing the job for him.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What about freezing the embryos? Does he take issue with that?

As long as our wills are set up to pay storage in perpetuity, it's fine.


----------



## LLbean

readyformore said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ready, does your infertility policy cover one round of IVF? If so, I say go for it.
> 
> I get 15K lifetime.
> 
> I do have some issues that I would want to decide prior to starting.Click to expand...
> 
> Care to share? My DH and I have some differing opinions on IVF that could make it tough for us to come to an agreement.Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't necessarily keep me from doing it, but I would have to decide prior to going into it. . . .
> 
> 1- If femara and clomid gave me cysts, the IVF injectable meds would probably make my ovary explode. Okay, that's dramatic, but it's something I have to consider.
> 
> 2- What to do with leftover embryos. This is my biggest issue. There may not be any leftover, but I have to consider it.
> 
> The only option I am 100% comfortable with is to use them all ourselves until they are gone. If that means we have 10 kids, 4 sets of twins, and 5 IVFs, so be it.
> My husband would destroy them.
> Neither of us would embryo share with another couple.
> 
> So, that's it in a nutshell. I might not do it b/c I'm concerned about the welfare of potential embryos. :wacko:Click to expand...

well as you know (or may not know) I had 18 follicles...out of those 13 eggs were mature enough to fertilize (ICSI)...out of those 8 were doing well...out of the 8 they did PGD (Preimplantation genetic diagnosis) and only ONE was a good one...so if you are anyway like me I think you will be just fine ;-) I was hoping for at least two and was going to have 2 put back in btw... but one it is


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What about freezing the embryos? Does he take issue with that?
> 
> As long as our wills are set up to pay storage in perpetuity, it's fine.
> 
> 
> He's going to let his babies' souls remain frozen forever....yeah...that makes sense, now...:wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What about freezing the embryos? Does he take issue with that?
> 
> As long as our wills are set up to pay storage in perpetuity, it's fine.
> 
> 
> He's going to let his babies' souls remain frozen forever....yeah...that makes sense, now...:wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but this is one issue I will not force. Even though I do not agree with him at all, I would never ask him to do anything against his conscience.Click to expand...


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What about freezing the embryos? Does he take issue with that?
> 
> As long as our wills are set up to pay storage in perpetuity, it's fine.
> 
> 
> He's going to let his babies' souls remain frozen forever....yeah...that makes sense, now...:wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but this is one issue I will not force. Even though I do not agree with him at all, I would never ask him to do anything against his conscience.Click to expand...

:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

He'll give into me; I'm not worried about it at all.

I just need him to see my reality on his own, so I don't get any resentment from him.:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls- if this helps at all we had this discussion on Mon with our FS...2 out of 3 eggs will fertilize and half of those will mature. Those are the statistics, that drastically reduces you number automatically and if you continued on to a 5 day transfer, you'll lose more simply because some embies do no like the dish and will just not go any further then 2 or 3 days. They could be healthy embies and grow well inside but yeah you will lose more to a 5 day. The 5 day however will give you strong embies but if you don't go the extra step like LL there's no point because you still don't know which are healthy. We were told until we're 40 then its a 3day transfer, unless there is a reason to do a 5 day or PGD which they do not recommend to ladies in their 30's, simply because you could be losing embies that are perfectly healthy. 

Dmom and ready- we had a councelling session because we had to sign agreements and had to come to an agreement on what would happen if we got divorced and we had embies, or if he died or I died..they go over every case scenerio. I definatley recommend it, ours was mandatory but when we left we had some things to talk about and I'm glad we figured everything out.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmmm; if I do drop dead, there is something satisfying about the next Mr. Dmom having to pay child support on my frozen embryos! :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What about freezing the embryos? Does he take issue with that?
> 
> As long as our wills are set up to pay storage in perpetuity, it's fine.
> 
> 
> He's going to let his babies' souls remain frozen forever....yeah...that makes sense, now...:wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, but this is one issue I will not force. Even though I do not agree with him at all, I would never ask him to do anything against his conscience.Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

Here's a wierd case scenerio..we were told a growing number of couples are leaving they're embies on ice in case their kids have fertility problems and need them. Or if DH and I died in an accident then they'd be able to be used by our kids to produce a brother or sister.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Hmmmm; if I do drop dead, there is something satisfying about the next Mr. Dmom having to pay child support on my frozen embryos! :haha:

I keep the embies in divorce or his death and if I die they get donated or destroyed..that's what we decided.


----------



## Indigo77

Can you opt to have them thrown into the sea?


----------



## crystal443

You could if you wanted:thumbup: IVF just brings up so many questions and what ifs...its not just a 1 cycle and that's it, if there's any left then its so many things to consider:nope: that being said you want some to freeze :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Can you opt to have them thrown into the sea?

:boat::boat::boat:

Bon voyage!


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> You could if you wanted:thumbup: IVF just brings up so many questions and what ifs...its not just a 1 cycle and that's it, if there's any left then its so many things to consider:nope: that being said you want some to freeze :haha:

I don't want to freeze any; this is it for me. One shot and I quit, lol.

I am tired and I am close to my end. :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Can you opt to have them thrown into the sea?
> 
> :boat::boat::boat:
> 
> Bon voyage!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

I will tell my kids that they are swimming with their siblings when we go to the beach...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

If you tell your kids that, I will gladly offer to provide their much needed therapy at a cut-rate, lol. :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

For you Brooke :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG! I want one of those! 

(I'm hungry...)

:rofl:


----------



## crystal443

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:LL that is too cute!!

Dmom- I'm at the end of my rope with it as well, DH could go on forever like this but I'm tired of it so we'll see how it goes this cycle coming and I won't agree to a number of cycles, I've agreed to see how it goes. :hugs::hugs:

Indigo- the embies could live with spongebob..its a fantastic story for your kids :)


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG! Someone stuck their puppy in a hot dog bun! :haha:

Damn, I am going to have to stick Porky in a French loaf tomorrow!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> OMG! Someone stuck their puppy in a hot dog bun! :haha:
> 
> Damn, I am going to have to stick Porky in a French loaf tomorrow!

isn't it cute? Well I have seen a few wearing them as costumes for Halloween and I loved that too

https://animalcentral.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/hot-dog-costumes1.jpg


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: awww so cute :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Porkchop was going to be a stick of butter for Halloween, but now he's getting a watermelon costume.


----------



## Indigo77

Did you buy one? :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn ladies, we just threadjacked again!

Seems to happen everywhere we go, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Did you buy one? :happydance:

I'm having it made! Doxie costumes can be tough bc of their long bodies.

This is my life, I have a dressmaker designing me a watermelon and a vodka costume.

Barney will even have a slice of lime on his head! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl: I can't wait!


----------



## LLbean

Sorry for the Jacking...I guess I started it LOL

Ok ...back to the regularly scheduled subject....


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Sorry for the Jacking...I guess I started it LOL
> 
> Ok ...back to the regularly scheduled subject....

What was it? :haha:


----------



## LLbean

hahahaha....oh something about fertility treatments? Maybe? Lol


----------



## onmymind17

dachsundmom said:


> OMM...do you know if you are looking at a flare cycle or a down reg? Will birth control be involved?

Honestly i have no idea what kind of cycle they will do, we have not spoken to the doctor about it yet, they have wanted me to have all the tests done before we even talk to them about the IVF. We were so focused on donor that now i have to shift my focus on to me lol. Honestly i am hoping that birth control will not be involved, my cycles are very accurate, so i am hoping that she will go as natural as possible rather than forcing something to happen.


----------



## onmymind17

readyformore said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, it looks like me doing a donor egg cycle is out, i would have to pay about 25K out of pocket for it. Soooooo i am thinking about doing the IVF with my own eggs, i got my results back from my cycle day 3 blood work, they are AMH 0.57, FSH 7.61, E2 or Estrogen 45, and LH 3.88. All my levels except for the AMH are normal, what do you ladies think, would it be worth it to try the IVF? I think those levels are not too bad considering my age lol.
> 
> Bummer OMM. My friend that did donor egg it cost $30K. She got the money as a gift from her parents, how sweet is that?
> 
> Have you considered embryo sharing? It's much more cost effective.Click to expand...

Yes we talked about embryo sharing, but DH will not go for that, because then the baby would not be either of us, at least if we did donor eggs, we would have him in the mix.


----------



## dachsundmom

onmymind17 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> OMM...do you know if you are looking at a flare cycle or a down reg? Will birth control be involved?
> 
> Honestly i have no idea what kind of cycle they will do, we have not spoken to the doctor about it yet, they have wanted me to have all the tests done before we even talk to them about the IVF. We were so focused on donor that now i have to shift my focus on to me lol. Honestly i am hoping that birth control will not be involved, my cycles are very accurate, so i am hoping that she will go as natural as possible rather than forcing something to happen.Click to expand...

Since you are changing your focus to your own eggs, I would try and keep an open mind and use whichever protocol your doc thinks will give you the best odds. :hugs:

This is so exciting! I have been stalking all of you on TTC #1 and I can't tell you how great I think all of this is...:happydance:


----------



## crystal443

I did Flare last cycle and it didn't go well :( I guess it really depends on each person as to what works..the really crappy part is that it costs money to figure out what works:growlmad: I'll be trying an Antagonist cycle this time around..same short cycle as Flare but just different meds and the meds are at different times in the cycle. 

Dmom- those costumes sound fantastic!!! Can't wait to see them :)


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> I did Flare last cycle and it didn't go well :( I guess it really depends on each person as to what works..the really crappy part is that it costs money to figure out what works:growlmad: I'll be trying an Antagonist cycle this time around..same short cycle as Flare but just different meds and the meds are at different times in the cycle.
> 
> Dmom- those costumes sound fantastic!!! Can't wait to see them :)


Estrogen based?


----------



## Milty

I know you guys kinda moved on but I wanted to tell you what happened to my cousin.

My cousin and her DH found out that he had a type of cancer not long after they were married. So thinking ahead they did IVF and froze the little ones for later. He recovered and a few years went by so they started making plans to do the first implantation. They were so excited and told everyone about it. However, 2 weeks before the big day they found out he went into remission. It happend very fast and he died 1 month later. 

About 1 yr after he died her in-laws came to her giving her a speech that it was time for her to move on and continue with her life. She was agreeing with them until she learned that they wanted her to have their childern. Her DH was Asian Indian and the only son. Not that there is anything wrong with that but I wanted to give you some insight into why her in-laws were asking her to do what they did. Their requests became less and less like request and she dreaded being around them. Finally she had to tell them there was no way she and DH wanted their kids to have a single mom. With that they left her alone. She recently got remarried and now they want her and her new DH to have their sons childern. I feel so bad for them but it has been really really hard on her as well because she misses him and their dream of having kids. 


Anyway long story short what ever you do ......don't tell your inlaws or anyone else that might be nosy what you might or might not have on ice.


----------



## Indigo77

This is amazing....Can someone explain this to me, please? 

People are willing to partake in the science to get their own baby, but to hell with everyone else?

In turn, they also seem to have all these 'issues' with what will happen to the embryos while they seem to forget that other people's embryos have been sacrificed in the name of science so people like THEM can do IVF!

OK...perhaps not everyone's embryos would be attractive to another infertile couple, but they could be useful to science.

It doesn't strike anyone else as selfish and illogical?


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I did Flare last cycle and it didn't go well :( I guess it really depends on each person as to what works..the really crappy part is that it costs money to figure out what works:growlmad: I'll be trying an Antagonist cycle this time around..same short cycle as Flare but just different meds and the meds are at different times in the cycle.
> 
> Dmom- those costumes sound fantastic!!! Can't wait to see them :)
> 
> 
> Estrogen based?Click to expand...

Not sure Dmom..with the FLare cycle I had to spray the Synarel up my nose twice a day from CD 2 and started the Puregon 225 on CD 3. have a scan 5 days later and they can tell you when to trigger.

With this cycle I will start Puregon 400 on CD 3 and have a scan on day 5 of stimming, she'll then decide when I start the new med Orgalutran.
With the Flare cycle they supress and stimulate but there isn't as much control on how long they can let the eggs grow. They can prevent you from ovualting with Synarel but only for so long..about CD 14 or a bit longer. With the atagonist cycle they will Stim with a high dose and then give me the meds to suppress ovualtation so they can control things better and if I need more time for things to mature they can do that, and then they can do more scans and can decide when everything is ready to trigger. If that makes sense. The problem is they can't tell what works best until they try. If she had given me 400 Puregon and I was a good responder she could have over stimulated me. I'm not sure if its estrogen based though. 
Milty-Your exactly right..it is best to keep some info a bit private:thumbup: when it comes to family


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/inspire/spread-happiness.gif

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/phrases/k-o/oops.gif


----------



## onmymind17

dachsundmom said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> OMM...do you know if you are looking at a flare cycle or a down reg? Will birth control be involved?
> 
> Honestly i have no idea what kind of cycle they will do, we have not spoken to the doctor about it yet, they have wanted me to have all the tests done before we even talk to them about the IVF. We were so focused on donor that now i have to shift my focus on to me lol. Honestly i am hoping that birth control will not be involved, my cycles are very accurate, so i am hoping that she will go as natural as possible rather than forcing something to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are changing your focus to your own eggs, I would try and keep an open mind and use whichever protocol your doc thinks will give you the best odds. :hugs:
> 
> This is so exciting! I have been stalking all of you on TTC #1 and I can't tell you how great I think all of this is...:happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah thats what i figure i will go with whatever she thinks will be the best for us, and all i can do is try to be as healthy as i can and pray a whole lot. 

LOL, for me its not so exciting any more, i am so tired, talk about being at the end of your rope. I just talked to DH and he does not want to use donor eggs from someone we know, but is not willing to just give up if my eggs dont work, ugh, i honestly dont know what to do, i think for him its the same as for me, we have been doing this for so long now that if it comes to an end, what do we do, its like being addicted i mean how do you stop and just say yep its all over. For me i am happy, i want to give my eggs a shot, i really believe in my heart that my eggs could work, but who knows, thanks for stalking, i appreciate the love and support!!


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> This is amazing....Can someone explain this to me, please?
> 
> People are willing to partake in the science to get their own baby, but to hell with everyone else.
> 
> In turn, they also seem to have all these 'issues' with what will happen to the embryos while they seem to forget that other people's embryos have been sacrificed in the name of science so people like THEM can do IVF!
> 
> OK...perhaps not everyone's embryos would be attractive to another infertile couple, but they could be useful to science.
> 
> It doesn't strike anyone else as selfish and illogical?

That's the hard part Indigo..it isn't just a cycle with IVF, when there's embryos its more to it. DH would rather donate to scicnce then donate to a couple with left overs. If he dies I can keep them or they'll be donated and if we divorce I keep them and they'll be donated. If I die then its his choice to destroy or donate but he cannot keep them. Regardless they'll be donated to a couple or to science. That's why the councelling is so important, everything should be discussed and agreed to before anything moves forward.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> This is amazing....Can someone explain this to me, please?
> 
> People are willing to partake in the science to get their own baby, but to hell with everyone else.
> 
> In turn, they also seem to have all these 'issues' with what will happen to the embryos while they seem to forget that other people's embryos have been sacrificed in the name of science so people like THEM can do IVF!
> 
> OK...perhaps not everyone's embryos would be attractive to another infertile couple, but they could be useful to science.
> 
> It doesn't strike anyone else as selfish and illogical?

I agree with you 100%, but...there is nothing logical about TTC; even more so if you might possibly be looking at a one shot deal.

What you just described, to some degree, is my husband...he cares nothing for genetics, but has latched on to the leftover embryo discussion. I really don't know if what he says are his true feelings or if he's trying to keep the door open to another procedure in the future.:shrug:

What I can tell you, in my opinion, is this is the same argument people have regarding things like organ donation, you don't need them, but you don't want anyone else to have them...until you're begging for a kidney, that is...


----------



## dachsundmom

OMM...trust me, I get the frustration, really I do... I also understand wanting to do everything, but feeling like you can do nothing.

Do what works for you...phuck anything else.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

You think he may want you to do IVF again even if the first time works?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> You think he may want you to do IVF again if the first time works?
> 
> Or, he just wants to have that option?

Maybe a little bit of both...


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> This is amazing....Can someone explain this to me, please?
> 
> People are willing to partake in the science to get their own baby, but to hell with everyone else.
> 
> In turn, they also seem to have all these 'issues' with what will happen to the embryos while they seem to forget that other people's embryos have been sacrificed in the name of science so people like THEM can do IVF!
> 
> OK...perhaps not everyone's embryos would be attractive to another infertile couple, but they could be useful to science.
> 
> It doesn't strike anyone else as selfish and illogical?
> 
> That's the hard part Indigo..it isn't just a cycle with IVF, when there's embryos its more to it. DH would rather donate to scicnce then donate to a couple with left overs. If he dies I can keep them or they'll be donated and if we divorce I keep them and they'll be donated. If I die then its his choice to destroy or donate but he cannot keep them. Regardless they'll be donated to a couple or to science. That's why the councelling is so important, everything should be discussed and agreed to before anything moves forward.Click to expand...

We also were ok with donating to science but did feel weird to just have a kid of ours walking around somewhere without us, you know? Sounds weird but...an organ is just an organ...not a full human being? does that make sense? Again, if we died we would rather have someone raise our children of course, but we do want them ourselves for now...not that we had any left over anyway. But that was on the many forms to sign.


----------



## Indigo77

If you donate them to science, can you specify anything in particular, or no?


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, I guess when I think in terms of an organ and what it does in the body, I have a hard time separating the two; organs are a vital part of life.

Guys, you have to keep in mind that I am adopted, I do not quite understand, on a personal level, the pull towards genetics. People say that my DD and I look just alike; I don't see it at all.

My DH looks just like his brother and sister and I find it weird; there's no variation among them. 

I have spoken many times about my struggle between adoption and IVF; I still cannot resolve it totally.:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> If you donate them to science, can you specify anything in particular, or no?

no I don't think so..

I guess its like this. Some people are wonderful blessings and become surrogates for people who can not carry a child full term... God bless them...I wish I could but I honestly think I would get so attached to that child it would be so difficult for me to let go...before I had my daughter maybe I would have been able to and not care, but after having a child of my own..wow, how can you not fall in love with them, you know?

Let me put it this way...I would donate eggs to my Best Gay friends...I would go to that extent (if I were single, not now that my husband also has a say) but to actually carry the child for them and then give it up to them? yeah not doable.

I understand what you are saying Dmom...I really do...I just know my husband would not do it. He wants our babies. he wants at least one of course (especially since we had to go through IVF) Would he pay for another cycle? probably not, but if we had some eggs left over I am certain he would have us try again with them


----------



## readyformore

Can we change the topic please.
I know that I somehow started the conversation, but I feel that my feelings are different from most of yours and it's making me uncomfortable.


Hey, how's the weather over in your area?
Sheesh, it's been awfully rainy over here. My husband can't even cut the grass.


----------



## Indigo77

I'm not adopted and I don't get it, either. 

What's so special about my genes or my DH's genes? Nothing. 

You all must think quite highly of yourselves....:rofl::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh shit! :haha:

There went the thread.


----------



## Indigo77

I do have nice hair.....when it's not humid....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I do have nice hair.....when it's not humid....:haha:

You're tall too! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

My DH has these long, full, dark eyelashes....:haha:

It has been rainy and cloudy here for 8 days and we finally got some sun and blue sky today. Our grass is long, too.


----------



## LLbean

Sorry ladies but yes, I understand everyone's opinions. I honestly do. 

I'm glad everyone is different and there are opportunities for everyone.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I do have nice hair.....when it's not humid....:haha:
> 
> You're tall too! :haha:Click to expand...


I can wiggle my ears without touching them, too....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I do have nice hair.....when it's not humid....:haha:
> 
> You're tall too! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can wiggle my ears without touching them, too....:haha:Click to expand...

Video please!


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Sarah!

We will convene elsewhere....:hugs:


----------



## Milty

you guys didn't answer my question from way eariler. Should I make my DH do another SA? It's only been 11 years give or take a year. Do guys stuff even change?


----------



## Indigo77

Yes! He should get a SA. 11 years? Of course!


----------



## Milty

yeah thats how long ago his last one was. It came back great but I'm basicly trying to cover all bases as quickly as possible because my son will be grown before we have another at our rate! 

Oh and there is the little fact that I hate hate hate medical procedures. 

If I get pg again I'm gonna convince my DH to let me have the baby at home!


----------



## Indigo77

I wish I could do that !
It is illegal in my state. :growlmad:
Have you visited the home birth section of the forum?
My friend had her baby at home in a tub and is doing it again with her 2nd son. 
It was an amazing experience for her and her hubby...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I wish I could do that !
> It is illegal in my state. :growlmad:

I'm pretty sure it is here as well.


----------



## Milty

Really! wow!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could do that !
> It is illegal in my state. :growlmad:
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is here as well.Click to expand...

 It's not! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could do that !
> It is illegal in my state. :growlmad:
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is here as well.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Really? I thought it was, but I honestly gave up on the idea a long time ago, lol.


----------



## readyformore

Home birth. :growlmad:
Don't even get me started on that one! 

So. . . . . . about the SA, I'd get another one.

What I thought was weird is that we hadn't had one done in 10 years. My RE actually looked up his old tests. I thought that was strange.

His results were very similar to 10 years ago, but I'd still get another one. You never know.


----------



## Milty

now I just got to convince him


----------



## GreenFingers

10 years, my dh has to have one every 3 months and they change each time and you can't be serious about home births being illegal, that's madness!

Afm.....its day one so i start Ivf tomorrow, i have my ultrasound at 12:30 and then i start my injections...Yippee x


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> 10 years, my dh has to have one every 3 months and they change each time and you can't be serious about home births being illegal, that's madness!
> 
> Afm.....its day one so i start Ivf tomorrow, i have my ultrasound at 12:30 and then i start my injections...Yippee x

yey!

Fingers crossed for you!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

FXed!


----------



## readyformore

Yay Greenfingers!!

Good luck.


----------



## hockey24

Good luck Greenfingers! Keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers thats great news, FX'd for you!!!

JanetPlanet any news?? who else is nearing the end of their cycle?

Ladies you had lots of fun on this thread last night, I didnt read through everything so I hope I havent missed anything!!

I went to see my FS today and so below will put a long update for anyone interested!!

so I met with my fertility specialist this morning! the day didnt start out well. I left my house at 7:15 for my 9:15 apt, and at 9:15 was stuck on a street about 5 mins away not moving due to construction :growlmad: Finally I park and get there at 9:30 after running from parking lot to clinic, I was so worried they would say Id missed my time.

it went well, and funnily enough all my questions she actually brought up first!

first she said she wanted me to do the AMH....she said my FSH in normal and follicle count is great for my age, but she just wanted another measurement seeing as the last 2 cycles I only had 1 follicle. She said thats not unusual, and that in fact me responding with 3 and 4 the first couple of months was more unusual. So I went for the AMH right after, including my yearly blood tests as we last went to the clinic a year ago now. They took 6 vials out of me! I think a beta might be in that too, so I might know before the weekend if Im pregnant (even though it would be very low). Im so convinced that Im not pregnant that Im totally fine with knowing before my bday. The AMH they send out in batches, so not sure when I will know the result and they will only phone if its really low so I will have to ask about it next time.

She said she has upped the dosage of my gonal-f for next month, to 150ml, but perhaps I would like to consider IVF sometime soon. So I said well funny you should say that and said we were thinking about it for November. I asked her how many IUIs do they usually do until they suggest IVF and she said 3-4, Ive had 3. So then I asked whether to skip the next cycle or continue....I asked whether having a month at the 150 gonal-f would be useful for when doing the IVF dosage, and she said not really, and I didnt need to take a break either so its totally up to me. I asked her opinion and she said perhaps skip it and use the money for IVF as its a much better success rate. 

She said I dont need any extra tests, but should just come to an IVF class in October so I booked that for Oct 13. I asked her a little about IVF but she said everything would covered in the class, but that she would recommend ICSI straight away due to my age. So the base price is $7200 for IVF and ICSI, and then the drugs which she estimated at $3000, so perhaps it will be nearer $10,000 than $12,000.

And thats about it, it was nice, even though I was late I didnt feel rushed. I did ask her why the success rates are so low in general, and she said its just chromosomal abnormalities in eggs and that a healthy 20 yr old often has 30% of eggs that are abnormal and that raises with age, and by 40's about 80%. I felt quite positive leaving there and excited about the class in 2 weeks.

So the question is....continue with next cycle or skip? I need to talk to hubby about it, but Im so unsure. Some of me would love to try the gonal f at a higher dose and see if I get more eggs, and perhaps we would save ourselves $10,000. But another part of me is fed up, would love a month off and to just save the $ for the big guns. This is a hard decision to make!! opnions welcomed, although they might confuse me more :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah...glad to hear you had a positive appointment! :happydance:

My honest opinion, save the money and head straight for IVF/ICSI. I only say this bc I know things are tight right now and I think the $ is better spent where you can have the biggest chance of success.

When you get your BFP, I really doubt that you will question if you could have saved $ by doing one more IUI cycle.:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Sounds like a great meeting Sarah!!

It's really hard to give advice. You know my history (success with the 4th IUI while doing IVF classes), but I was also 25.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies, its nice to talk to you about this stuff as i dont think hubby will be much help.

dachsundmom you are right, Im not going to look back if I get my bfp! my only worry is skipping this month and then not having the $$ for IVF in November due to not getting paid on time. But I think i can come up with it, was doing some calculations today. And even if I couldnt I could just continue with the IUI in November, its not the end of the world to have skipped a cycle (Im just panicing as Im 39 at the end of the week!!!).

ready haha I forgot about that! I was joking to my hubby that if we skip next month that will be the month we get a bfp!! imagine, a 'free' (no cost) BFP!! those seem sooo unlikely.

The other reason Im thinking of saving for IVF is I love the idea of *possibly* getting some to freeze for later use. I know its not guarantee, but Id like the chance. If I got pregnant now that would be amazing, but I will be almost 40 when I give birth and might not be ready for another till a year or so later, so will be using older eggs and we've all seen the stats. I love the idea of being able to freeze some embryos at this age, even though I know it might not happen.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, since you know you will be getting paid, can you open a new credit line and then just pay it off when the checks come in or does your clinic offer financing?


----------



## readyformore

I like the idea of freezing too :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, since you know you will be getting paid, can you open a new credit line and then just pay it off when the checks come in or does your clinic offer financing?

we wouldnt get approved for any additional financing as we are already carrying high balances on existing cards :cry: quite a lot of it will be paid off by january, so I have to not get too hung up on doing the IVF immediately, if I cant as thats not far off. 

could be worse, I think LL paid close to $30,000...could be better, some people in the UK get it covered! I think all governments should treat infertility like any other disease and cover more of it. in canada quebec does cover a large portion Ive heard.


----------



## Indigo77

IVF all the way! 
Plus, a cycle without meds might be good for you! 

How much do you think you have spent so far on the IUIs?


----------



## sadie

I will be switching to a plan in january that will pay for 3 IVF's. I'll just be responsible for $100/month as a fee for the plan. I feel lucky about that. Unlimited IUI's are paid for under my current plan. 

We all deserve coverage for fertility!!


----------



## sadie

I will be switching to a plan in january that will pay for 3 IVF's. I'll just be responsible for $100/month as a fee for the plan. I feel lucky about that. Unlimited IUI's are paid for under my current plan. 

We all deserve coverage for fertility!!

Side note. My current plan insists for 6 cycles of IUI before doing IVF. I will be 42 in november and 6 seems a bit ridiculous.


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, since you know you will be getting paid, can you open a new credit line and then just pay it off when the checks come in or does your clinic offer financing?
> 
> we wouldnt get approved for any additional financing as we are already carrying high balances on existing cards :cry: quite a lot of it will be paid off by january, so I have to not get too hung up on doing the IVF immediately, if I cant as thats not far off.
> 
> could be worse, I think LL paid close to $30,000...could be better, some people in the UK get it covered! I think all governments should treat infertility like any other disease and cover more of it. in canada quebec does cover a large portion Ive heard.Click to expand...

I remember a long time ago, before we all lost our PMA when you kept saying you would have a BFP by January...if you had to wait, you'd still be right on schedule. :hugs:

I know this means travelling to the clinic in the winter, but it also means you won't be fat and pregnant in the winter, so no weather worries. If your family visits you in August, your mom would be with you to help get ready for the baby. How perfect is that! And, you can still go home for Xmas.:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> IVF all the way!

thanks I thought youd say that after your screw natural comment the other day!!!! :flower:



Indigo77 said:


> Plus, a cycle without meds might be good for you!

true, Im liking that idea and think it may be better to have a rest before the big dosage comes. my husband just said his first thought is to continue next month, and when I started telling him the reasons to skip Ive realized I think Ive made up my mind!!



Indigo77 said:


> How much do you think you have spent so far on the IUIs?

1st cycle: Clomid & Ovidrel $160
2nd cycle: Clomid & Ovidrel & IUI $485
3rd cycle: Clomid & Natural Surge & IUI $405
4th cycle: Injectables & Ovidrel & IUI $1073
= $2123
...not bad, I know it costs a lot more in the US.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I remember a long time ago, before we all lost our PMA when you kept saying you would have a BFP by January...if you had to wait, you'd still be right on schedule. :hugs:

:cry::cry::cry: makes me sad, that we've all lost our pma. do you think we can get it back as everyone does ivf and gets their bfps?



dachsundmom said:


> I know this means travelling to the clinic in the winter, but it also means you won't be fat and pregnant in the winter, so no weather worries. If your family visits you in August, your mom would be with you to help get ready for the baby. How perfect is that! And, you can still go home for Xmas.:thumbup:

thank you for the thoughtful comments :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK if the PMA comes back, per se...but maybe some sort of excitement for the future. :hugs:

To be honest, we are all going to find new things to worry about, but I am hoping that NOT worrying about TTC will make everything else seem easier.:flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> IDK if the PMA comes back, per se...but maybe some sort of excitement for the future. :hugs:
> 
> To be honest, we are all going to find new things to worry about, but I am hoping that NOT worrying about TTC will make everything else seem easier.:flower:

very true, we will worry about betas, scans, getting into 2nd tri, even 3rd tri can be worrying, arrgghhhh!

we should do a list of everyones names and when they are possibly doing IVF, I cant keep up :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK where anyone is anymore, except for being stuck in TTC hell, lol.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> IDK if the PMA comes back, per se...but maybe some sort of excitement for the future.

I am excited about being done, regardless of outcome. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> IDK if the PMA comes back, per se...but maybe some sort of excitement for the future.
> 
> I am excited about being done, regardless of outcome. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

sarahincanada said:


> very true, we will worry about betas, scans, getting into 2nd tri, even 3rd tri can be worrying, arrgghhhh!


actually just realized my mother still worries about me all the time, and Im 39, so the worrying never stops!!

I was also thinking oh my, what if it takes 2 or 3 goes and I have to spend $20,000 or $30,000, I would feel terrible. but I had a revelation: thats nothing compared to what you will spend on them in a lifetime, so get over it! 

however if you spend that money with no results, urgghh I dont even want to think about that.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah...those are the same fears that I have.

It's one thing if my body fails, it's another if medicine lets me down.


----------



## Indigo77

That thought never even crossed my mind! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> That thought never even crossed my mind! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

Sorry...:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, since you know you will be getting paid, can you open a new credit line and then just pay it off when the checks come in or does your clinic offer financing?
> 
> we wouldnt get approved for any additional financing as we are already carrying high balances on existing cards :cry: quite a lot of it will be paid off by january, so I have to not get too hung up on doing the IVF immediately, if I cant as thats not far off.
> 
> could be worse, I think LL paid close to $30,000...could be better, some people in the UK get it covered! I think all governments should treat infertility like any other disease and cover more of it. in canada quebec does cover a large portion Ive heard.Click to expand...

My base cost was $13,000 that does not include the meds ($3,159), the ICSI ($1,700), the operating facility for the egg retrieval ($1,500) or the PGD ($2,500). Through the ARC program we were able to get 2 cycles for $16,000 (instead of $26,000) but again the extras are not included on that. Those 2 cycles through ARC are like an insurance...basically I could do up to 2 cycles with that but it only covers one live birth (or twins LOL)


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah...those are the same fears that I have.
> 
> It's one thing if my body fails, it's another if medicine lets me down.

Tell me about it..we worried about the eggs fertilizing, implanting but never even thought that the meds would be the totally wrong combination for us. I've lost my mojo for TTC, DH hasn't thankfully and he's still positive:thumbup:
I need to get myself out of this funk though:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah...those are the same fears that I have.
> 
> It's one thing if my body fails, it's another if medicine lets me down.
> 
> Tell me about it..we worried about the eggs fertilizing, implanting but never even thought that the meds would be the totally wrong combination for us. I've lost my mojo for TTC, DH hasn't thankfully and he's still positive:thumbup:
> I need to get myself out of this funk though:shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, since you know you will be getting paid, can you open a new credit line and then just pay it off when the checks come in or does your clinic offer financing?
> 
> we wouldnt get approved for any additional financing as we are already carrying high balances on existing cards :cry: quite a lot of it will be paid off by january, so I have to not get too hung up on doing the IVF immediately, if I cant as thats not far off.
> 
> could be worse, I think LL paid close to $30,000...could be better, some people in the UK get it covered! I think all governments should treat infertility like any other disease and cover more of it. in canada quebec does cover a large portion Ive heard.Click to expand...
> 
> My base cost was $13,000 that does not include the meds ($3,159), the ICSI ($1,700), the operating facility for the egg retrieval ($1,500) or the PGD ($2,500). Through the ARC program we were able to get 2 cycles for $16,000 (instead of $26,000) but again the extras are not included on that. Those 2 cycles through ARC are like an insurance...basically I could do up to 2 cycles with that but it only covers one live birth (or twins LOL)Click to expand...

Australia covers quite a bit as well...the full cycle is $7800 and that covers Puregon as well. Our meds cost $115 last cycle. We pay $860 for the bed for retrieval, 360 I think for egg collection and the first cycle we'll get around $4800 rebated and then every cycle after that we get almost the full amount. The only problem is that you still need all the money up front but once the first cycle is paid for its not so bad. The only down side is that everything rolls over in January so if we had to have a fresh cycle in january we'd go back to the smaller rebate and then every cycle after we'd get the full amount back again. Dh's SA..dr appointments are all rebatable..not the full amount but something is better then nothing.

I nearly feel off my chair when I saw what LL had to pay for meds alone...we finance very rarely and always save up but if we had to do this in the states I either wouldn't do it or we'd have to finance.


----------



## dachsundmom

I would kill for a plan like that, Crystal.


----------



## crystal443

I know..we are lucky..we don't have to finance and we can reuse the money. Very very lucky:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> I know..we are lucky..we don't have to finance and we can reuse the money. Very very lucky:thumbup:

If I had to do 2 rounds of IVF, it could be up to $60k...:cry:

I cannot do that...one IVF cycle is it.


----------



## LLbean

don't forget I don't have insurance to cover that AT ALL so it is out of pocket for us


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I know..we are lucky..we don't have to finance and we can reuse the money. Very very lucky:thumbup:
> 
> If I had to do 2 rounds of IVF, it could be up to $60k...:cry:
> 
> I cannot do that...one IVF cycle is it.Click to expand...

you will have so many people praying / manifesting a bfp when its your turn you have to be successful!


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> don't forget I don't have insurance to cover that AT ALL so it is out of pocket for us

yes me too. I think I can write off a bit on my income taxes as a medical expense and get a bit back, can you guys do that in the states?


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Am I the only one who fears paying for IVF and then having some sort of financial disaster? I imagine my family sleeping in my SUV, lol.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> don't forget I don't have insurance to cover that AT ALL so it is out of pocket for us
> 
> yes me too. I think I can write off a bit on my income taxes as a medical expense and get a bit back, can you guys do that in the states?Click to expand...

A certain percentage can be written off, but IDK if 'elective' medicine counts at all.:shrug:

But, I will add my accountant to the Friday call list, lol


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> don't forget I don't have insurance to cover that AT ALL so it is out of pocket for us
> 
> yes me too. I think I can write off a bit on my income taxes as a medical expense and get a bit back, can you guys do that in the states?Click to expand...

yes we are writing a bunch of it off as medical expenses I've been told LOL


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Am I the only one who fears paying for IVF and then having some sort of financial disaster? I imagine my family sleeping in my SUV, lol.:wacko:

Oh Dmom, I promise you that will not happen. MANIFEST prosperity always :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Your friendly BNB accountant says yes you can.:thumbup:

Keep in mind that also includes mileilge to and from the docs. Most people forget about that so keep track of the # of vists you have. 


here is your link look under "Fertility Enhancement"

https://www.irs.gov/publications/p502/ar02.html#en_US_publink1000178933


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks Milty!


----------



## dachsundmom

So, doing this in December would mean I could have the write off for my 2011 taxes!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> So, doing this in December would mean I could have the write off for my 2011 taxes!

DING DING DING!!! You got it Dmom!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks! I think I saw lodging on there, too!


----------



## Milty

it actually depends on when you pay it. So if you want a 2012 deduction wait until Jan. to pay if you want 2011 pay in Dec.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I know..we are lucky..we don't have to finance and we can reuse the money. Very very lucky:thumbup:
> 
> If I had to do 2 rounds of IVF, it could be up to $60k...:cry:
> 
> I cannot do that...one IVF cycle is it.Click to expand...

I know and its not fair..I wanted to throw a fit and say I'm not doing this again when we had to cancel and then I thought about you ladies in the States and Canada and thought I am lucky I can cancel and keep going..or that I can look at it from it may not work the first time but it should work in three cycles.

I love Canada its my home but its the same there for infertility treatments..they'll pay for everything else but if you need medical help getting pregnant they won't pay. Its ridiculous..I don't get how some countries like Australia or the UK can cope with helping pay for treatment but Canada and the US can't? No one should have to that amount of money..it really is highway robbery..Ok done with my rant


----------



## dachsundmom

You don't want to know what I pay a month for health insurance, lol.


----------



## crystal443

I've always found the US health system so complicated:wacko: Your premiums would probably put me into shock:shock:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> I've always found the US health system so complicated:wacko: Your premiums would probably put me into shock:shock:

IDK if it's really any higher, relatively speaking, to the taxes you guys pay to have a national health system. But, here, you are really screwed if you cannot afford insurance or if you work for someone who doesn't offer benefits.


----------



## crystal443

Yep true enough, I guess don't notice as much when it comes out in taxes :)


----------



## LLbean

yeah but then you see the UK and how they are put on waiting list...frankly I don't know what is worse


----------



## crystal443

Yep..they can wait quite awhile on the list which would be absolute torture. Their cycles sound quite cheap if they pay privately but I think with the exchange and all of that it might end up being around what I pay.


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> yeah but then you see the UK and how they are put on waiting list...frankly I don't know what is worse

I actually think Canada has it pretty good.....most things are covered (just not infertility) but without the crazy wait times in england (I grew up in the uk). the uk is crazy, that tiny island and they keep allowing people in to live there :dohh:

I think in 10 years there will be more private health clinics here though, people with money will want to pay for the best.


----------



## hockey24

I'm reading this late today.

Congrats Sarah on your positive FS appt today! That is great news that they are supportive of IVF whenever you are ready. I agree with the others - put the money towards IVF and take a month off to allow your mind and body to rest. 

Wouldn't it be great to have a BFP for the holidays???? Can't wait to hear what you decide and when your timing will be!

And I totally agree on insurance - its ridiculous that infertility is rarely covered by insurance and from what I've researched, it does not cost a company that much more to have it included in their plans (for folks on group plans). I know in the US there are a few states that require some infertility coverage. I wonder how we can start lobbying our states to make that requirement across the board???


----------



## googly

New Zealand is pretty good I think. Treatments are publicly funded based on a points system, which is based on medical need/age/time TTC, including time on medication. It is strongly skewed towards 35-40 yr olds (cool for me). 

I qualify for it when I have done 9 rounds of clomid, and then its free IUI/IVF (for a certain amount of cycles at least, not sure how many).

If you don't qualify, then yes, privately funded is quite spensy:

*IUI* is NZ$1,400 + meds if required + FS appts (a friend of mine's cost NZ$1,800 (US$1,400) all up).
*IVF* is about NZ$10,000 (US$7,700) including meds; ICSI is an additional NZ$2,000 (US$1,550).
*PGD* is about NZ$20,000 (US$15,500), inclusive of IVF, embryo biopsy etc. Yikes!


----------



## crystal443

That's interesting Googly, I assumed it would be similiar to here..that's a great medical system. If you already have kids do you still qualify?


----------



## googly

crystal443 said:


> That's interesting Googly, I assumed it would be similiar to here..that's a great medical system. If you already have kids do you still qualify?

Yep, these are a few scenarios they give: 
_*
Typical scenarios, which gain a score of at least 65, include:*


A couple with severe infertility, no children, who have been trying for a year or more
A couple with unexplained infertility who have been trying for five years
A couple with severe infertility, one child from a previous private treatment, who have been trying for at least three years
A lesbian couple where the woman wanting to become pregnant has a biological cause of infertility of at least a year&#8217;s duration
A single woman whose investigations are normal, but who has not become pregnant after 12 cycles of privately-funded donor insemination.
_
(where 65 = the score you need on the CPAC (clinical priority assessment criteria))

So you'd fit in the third example maybe?

AND, those are only examples... it comes down to the exact mix of points/criteria for your situation.


----------



## crystal443

That is fantastic!! DH should have been a kiwi :)


----------



## crystal443

Sorry,lol.. I meant my DH should have been a kiwi:wacko: He thinks we had it better in canada for medical but they have it great over here, and he wants to move back!! He'll be moving by himself I love it here:thumbup:


----------



## googly

Haha... you should move here! Here's some other stuff. How old are your kids again?

_*Factors which make patients ineligible for public funding*

Women who smoke (women need to have been non-smokers for at least 3 months) 
Women who have a BMI greater than 32 must reduce weight to become eligible
Women aged 40 or older
Having two or more children aged 12 or younger living at home

*Factors associated with a higher CPAC score*

Severe cause of infertility - such as no or very poor sperm, severe endometriosis, damage to both the fallopian tubes, anovular or not pregnant after clomiphene treatment
Longer duration of infertility

*Factors which reduce CPAC score &#8211; but funding may be possible:*

Having one child 12 or younger living at home
Having had a vasectomy or tubal ligation. Where one of the couple has had a vasectomy or tubal ligation, duration of infertility for CPAC scoring starts from when the couple first see a doctor about having a child._

_*In addition*

Since duration of infertility is a major prognostic factor, most couples gain more points with time. A 'Care and Review' option is managed for couples who are likely to become eligible within two years of consultation.
Lesbian Couples and single women are eligible for treatment if they have a biological cause for infertility, or if they have not become pregnant from 12 cycles of donor insemination.
Funding covers the most appropriate treatment, which may include insemination with partner's sperm, donor insemination, IVF, IVF with sperm microinjection (ICSI), egg donation and surrogacy.
Treatment can be stopped if a woman does not respond sufficiently well to the drugs used for treatment.
Public funding covers the cost of treatment, but does not cover legal costs for surrogacy and some types of donation. Only the first $400 of egg donor reimbursements is covered.
_


----------



## crystal443

Your killing me now,lol.. my kids are 13 and 15 and I used Clomid and it didn't work..I don't smoke, not overwieght and I'm under 40. That is amazing coverage, we do have great coverage here but we still have to have the money up front, and Australia is called the lucky country? I think not,lol


----------



## Cypress

Hi everyone - this is a really interesting discussion, to see the costs in different countries. Just wanted to mention that the long waiting times on the national health service in the UK are, I believe, largely a thing of the past - it depends where you live in the country, but many public fertility clinics don't have any waiting times at all, eg the one I go to. (Or has anyone here experienced long waiting lists on the NHS?) 
What is really unfair is that each small area decides on its own IVF policy ('the postcode lottery') - there is 'national guidance', but each hospital is free to ignore it, so some areas offer the full 3 free founds, some 1 or 2, whilst some give no funded IVF at all; and they each decide on their own qualifying criteria; it's crazy and unfair.


----------



## readyformore

googly said:


> Having two or more children aged 12 or younger living at home

Assholes. 

That makes me mad on so many different levels!! :growlmad:

By the time my kids are actually over 12, I'll be in my mid 40s and have zero chance (because I will be menopausal).


No thank you, I'll stick to the US healthcare system. I have $15,000 of coverage and noone cares how many kids I have, if I'm a lesbian, or if it's the same partner.

Talk about discrimination!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi all, it breaks my heart that fertility treatment is so expensive in different parts of the world, you can all come and live with me! It is true i had no waiting list at all for Ivf, a number of tests take a while to come back but the service has overall been excellent!

So today i had my scan and its all clear to start tomorrow, Im taking 375 iu of menopur using a pen injection, i will let you know how it goes, next scan is Tuesday!

Sarah- for what its worth i think you should save your pennies for Ivf and have a month off x


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd Greenfingers!


----------



## sadie

Ready, i agree! I will have 3 IVFs come January 1. Dont we have a new law that insurance must include fertility or am I makng that up? Maybe its just in NY? Dont know.

:dust: for sarah and all the rest of ys!


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hi all, it breaks my heart that fertility treatment is so expensive in different parts of the world, you can all come and live with me! It is true i had no waiting list at all for Ivf, a number of tests take a while to come back but the service has overall been excellent!
> 
> So today i had my scan and its all clear to start tomorrow, Im taking 375 iu of menopur using a pen injection, i will let you know how it goes, next scan is Tuesday!
> 
> Sarah- for what its worth i think you should save your pennies for Ivf and have a month off x

thanks I think thats what Im leaning towards!

is that 375iu per day? really excited to hear how you do!


----------



## GreenFingers

Yes per day.


----------



## sarahincanada

*I would like to get together a list of us who are doing the treatments so we can keep track better...theres so many starting IVF but I get a bit lost with all the chat  and I even forget who already has children and who doesnt*

so please can you all just fill out the following form and post it, and I will compile the list:

Name:
Age:
How many children:
How long TTC current bean:
Any problems diagnosed:
Previous/Current treatments:
Future Plan:

for example heres mine

Name: *sarahincanada*
Age: *39 (in 2 days!!)*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *12 months seriously, plus 6 months before that*
Any problems diagnosed: *No, just 'unexplained'*
Previous/Current treatments: *Done 3 rounds of clomid, 2 of them with IUI, and 1 round of injectables (Gonal-F) and IUI.*
Future Plan: *Hoping to start IVF in November*


----------



## dachsundmom

I will update it next week; DH and I should have a decision over the weekend.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I will update it next week; DH and I should have a decision over the weekend.

is this the 'to ivf, or not to ivf' question because of the 'what to do with embryo' thing?. or have you decided just not sure which month? :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> Name:
> Age:
> How many children:
> How long TTC current bean:
> Any problems diagnosed:
> Previous/Current treatments:
> Future Plan:

Have I brooken too many HIPPA laws to give out my name, lol?

Age: 34
# children: 3 kids
ttc: 16 cycles
Problems: uhn, hmmm. unexplained infertility (primary and secondary) with a twist of hypothyroidism and one ovary/tube.
previous/current treatments: IUI with clomidX4 for ds #1. Currently, IUI with femara #1 failed. Planning another in Oct.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Have I brooken too many HIPPA laws to give out my name, lol?
> .

just mean online name!!

I just searched back for Janet Planets chart and it says Blood Test Negative :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: JP hope you are ok, please come and say hi


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will update it next week; DH and I should have a decision over the weekend.
> 
> is this the 'to ivf, or not to ivf' question because of the 'what to do with embryo' thing?. or have you decided just not sure which month? :hugs:Click to expand...

How about...all of the above, lol

We'll do IVF, I just have to present it in a non-offensive way and we all know that is sooooo not me, lol :blush:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Have I brooken too many HIPPA laws to give out my name, lol?
> .
> 
> just mean online name!!
> 
> I just searched back for Janet Planets chart and it says Blood Test Negative :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: JP hope you are ok, please come and say hiClick to expand...

Maybe I could make up a pseudo-name, lol :haha:

:cry::hugs: Janet.


----------



## GreenFingers

Here's mine:

Name:Greenfingers
Age:36
How many children:0
How long TTC current bean:15 months
Any problems diagnosed: diminished ovarian reserve/ low amh
Previous/Current treatments: no treatment todate and just starting Ivf
Future Plan: more Ivf


----------



## Indigo77

sadie said:


> Ready, i agree! I will have 3 IVFs come January 1. Dont we have a new law that insurance must include fertility or am I makng that up? Maybe its just in NY? Dont know.
> 
> :dust: for sarah and all the rest of ys!

It's a state level thing.


https://www.ncsl.org/default.aspx?tabid=14391


----------



## Cypress

Great idea Sarah!

Name: Cypress 
Age: 39 (40 next Apr)
How many children: 0
How long TTC current bean: 1 yr (but part of that was recovering from birth control; and a few months preg before mc)
Any problems diagnosed: High fsh
Previous/Current treatments: 1 round of clomid, overresponded causing IUI to beabandoned, also it thinned my lining too much, so no more clomid for me
Future plan: IVF - fsh test next cycle will determine whether the NHS will treat me; otherwise we'll need to come up with the money for private


----------



## sarahincanada

nurse just called...I cant remember if I mentioned that I had my AMH bloods done yesterday and she added in a beta...its negative, but as I have been convinced of that Im ok with it and glad to know before my bday. I dont have to do another beta on the weekend, unless my period doesnt come by monday then I should do one.

oh and she told me what the FS wrote for my IVF cycle:

Gonal F - 300 per day
Repronex 75
Ganirelix from about CD7-8
:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah...no antibiotics or steroids?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah...no antibiotics or steroids?

thats all she mentioned, guess I will find out the details on CD3 in November. 

ahhhhh its quite nice to think of a month off!!


----------



## hockey24

Name: hockey24
Age: 39 in August
How many children: 0
How long TTC current bean: 9 months (wow, sure seems way longer than that!)
Any problems diagnosed: Low AMH
Previous/Current treatments: 2 rounds of clomid, 1 natural IUI, starting IUI with injectables in October
Future Plan: 3 cycles of injectable IUI's and then IVF 

Wishing the best of luck to everyone on their journey to the :bfp:


:dust::dust:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> ahhhhh its quite nice to think of a month off!!

:thumbup: This is where I'm at too.
It is nice isn't it?

:hugs: for the bfn. Good call not waiting til your birthday. I once tested on my dd b-day. I figured it would lessen the pain. It didn't. Then I had to go through her entire party looking happy. It sucked.


----------



## LLbean

green fingers BEST OF LUCK and you too Sarah!

Name: Elizabeth
Age: 41
How many children: 1 almost 21 years old
How long TTC current bean:about 8 months
Any problems diagnosed: nope...hubby's morphology only but we fixed that
Previous/Current treatments: IVF
Future Plan: for this bean to be sticky and healthy...otherwise only one cycle left of IVF


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhh its quite nice to think of a month off!!
> 
> :thumbup: This is where I'm at too.
> It is nice isn't it?
> 
> :hugs: for the bfn. Good call not waiting til your birthday. I once tested on my dd b-day. I figured it would lessen the pain. It didn't. Then I had to go through her entire party looking happy. It sucked.Click to expand...

I will probably mope around and eat some junk food tonight, then be fine by tomorrow :thumbup:

the thought of a month off feels so surreal, it feels like when you have your last day of work before a long holiday :thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

Enjoy the freedom of not worrying for a month, sorry for your bfn though x x


----------



## crystal443

Dmom- I can't wait to hear what the decision is on IVF :) 

Greenfingers- Goodluck, the pen injection is not bad at all!!Sarah and ready- enjoy your month off!!


Name:Crystal
Age:37
How many children:2
How long TTC current bean:Since DS (he's 13)
Any problems diagnosed:unexplained 
Previous/Current treatments:IVF
Future Plan:more IVF


----------



## Milty

Name: Milty
Age: 38 just turned in August
How many children: 1 (8yr old)
How long TTC current bean: Hmmm 2.5 years depending on how you look at it. 
Any problems diagnosed: None (unless you count Hyper O which isn't a problem)
Previous/Current treatments: none (call me chicken)
Future Plan: deciding (getting up the nerve)


----------



## sarahincanada

heres the list so far! looking forward to us all having flashing BFPs...

Name: *sarahincanada*
Age: *39*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *12 months seriously, plus 6 months before that*
Any problems diagnosed: *No, just 'unexplained'*
Previous/Current treatments: *Done 3 rounds of clomid, 2 of them with IUI, and 1 round of injectables (Gonal-F) and IUI.*
Future Plan: *Hoping to start IVF in November*

Name: * readyformore*
Age: *34*
How many children: *3*
How long TTC current bean: *16 cycles*
Any problems diagnosed: * uhn, hmmm. unexplained infertility (primary and secondary) with a twist of hypothyroidism and one ovary/tube*
Previous/Current treatments: * IUI with clomidX4 for ds #1. Currently, IUI with femara #1 failed. Planning another in Oct*

Name: *Cypress*
Age: *39 (40 next Apr)*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *1 yr (but part of that was recovering from birth control; and a few months preg before mc)*
Any problems diagnosed: *High fsh*
Previous/Current treatments: *1 round of clomid, overresponded causing IUI to be abandoned, also it thinned my lining too much, so no more clomid for me*
Future plan: *IVF - fsh test next cycle will determine whether the NHS will treat me; otherwise we'll need to come up with the money for private
*
Name:* Greenfingers*
Age:*36*
How many children:*0*
How long TTC current bean:*15 months*
Any problems diagnosed: *diminished ovarian reserve/ low amh*
Previous/Current treatments: *no treatment todate and just starting Ivf*
Future Plan: *more Ivf*

Name: *hockey24*
Age: *39 in August*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *9 months (wow, sure seems way longer than that!)*
Any problems diagnosed: *Low AMH*
Previous/Current treatments: *2 rounds of clomid, 1 natural IUI, starting IUI with injectables in October*
Future Plan: *3 cycles of injectable IUI's and then IVF*

Name: *Elizabeth (LL BEAN)*
Age: *41*
How many children: *1 almost 21 years old*
How long TTC current bean: *about 8 months*
Any problems diagnosed: *nope...hubby's morphology only but we fixed that*
Previous/Current treatments:* IVF * :bfp:
Future Plan: *for this bean to be sticky and healthy...otherwise only one cycle left of IVF*

Name: *Crystal*
Age:*37*
How many children:*2*
How long TTC current bean:*Since DS (he's 13)*
Any problems diagnosed:*unexplained*
Previous/Current treatments:*IVF*
Future Plan:*more IVF*

Name: *Milty*
Age: *38 just turned in August*
How many children: *1 (8yr old)*
How long TTC current bean: *Hmmm 2.5 years depending on how you look at it.*
Any problems diagnosed: *None (unless you count Hyper O which isn't a problem)*
Previous/Current treatments: *none (call me chicken)*
Future Plan: *deciding (getting up the nerve)*


----------



## Indigo77

Name: Indigo
Age: 39
Children: 0
TTC: 7 cycles 
Diagnosis: Me: :shrug: Him:Low Morphology
Treatments: None (Nov 8th appt.)
Future Plan: IVF ICSI


----------



## Indigo77

Are you going go list it on the first page?


----------



## onmymind17

Hello ladies, i will add mine in too!!

Name:Chris
Age: 44
How many children: 0 :cry:
How long TTC current bean: 3 years
Any problems diagnosed: unexplained/age
Previous/Current treatments:1 natural pg chem, 5 IUI's 3 of the 5 worked but m/c all of them
Future Plan: IVF, and praying they can find one good bean.

Sarah, big hugs for the bfn!!


----------



## sadie

Name: Sadie
Age: 41
How many children: 1 fur baby
How long TTC current bean: 3 attempts
Any problems diagnosed: No
Previous/Current treatments: Current cycle 100mg clomid, ovidrel injection, IUI
Future Plan: IVF in January 2012


----------



## sadie

Big hug sarah. Treat yourself extra nicely this month. xoxo


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Name: Indigo
> Age: 39
> Children: 0
> TTC: 7 cycles
> Diagnosis: Me: :shrug: Him:Low Morphology
> Treatments: None (Nov 8th appt.)
> Future Plan: IVF ICSI

yay so glad you are joining us :happydance::happydance::happydance:
and yes I will put on the front page :thumbup:
are you going to test soon?

I took a test this morning, just so Im not wondering 'oh what if 11dpo was too early for my beta' and its stark white so clearly Im not pregnant and can enjoy my bday weekend without the what if! will be back online next week cheering you all on. Im definitely taking the next month off, and I cant wait!! :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Name: *LL Bean*
Age: *41*
How many children: *1 almost 21 years old*
How long TTC current bean: *about 8 months*
Any problems diagnosed: *nope...hubby's morphology only but we fixed that*
Previous/Current treatments:* IVF * :bfp:
Future Plan: *for this bean to be sticky and healthy...otherwise only one cycle left of IVF*

Name: *sarahincanada*
Age: *39*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *12 months seriously, plus 6 months before that*
Any problems diagnosed: *No, just 'unexplained'*
Previous/Current treatments: *Done 3 rounds of clomid, 2 of them with IUI, and 1 round of injectables (Gonal-F) and IUI.*
Future Plan: *Hoping to start IVF with ICSI in November*

Name: * readyformore*
Age: *34*
How many children: *3*
How long TTC current bean: *16 cycles*
Any problems diagnosed: * uhn, hmmm. unexplained infertility (primary and secondary) with a twist of hypothyroidism and one ovary/tube*
Previous/Current treatments: * IUI with clomidX4 for ds #1. Currently, IUI with femara #1 failed. Planning another in Oct*

Name: *Cypress*
Age: *39 (40 next Apr)*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *1 yr (but part of that was recovering from birth control; and a few months preg before mc)*
Any problems diagnosed: *High fsh*
Previous/Current treatments: *1 round of clomid, overresponded causing IUI to be abandoned, also it thinned my lining too much, so no more clomid for me*
Future plan: *IVF - fsh test next cycle will determine whether the NHS will treat me; otherwise we'll need to come up with the money for private
*
Name:* Greenfingers*
Age:*36*
How many children:*0*
How long TTC current bean:*15 months*
Any problems diagnosed: *diminished ovarian reserve/ low amh*
Previous/Current treatments: *no treatment todate and just starting Ivf*
Future Plan: *more Ivf*

Name: *hockey24*
Age: *39 in August*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *9 months (wow, sure seems way longer than that!)*
Any problems diagnosed: *Low AMH*
Previous/Current treatments: *2 rounds of clomid, 1 natural IUI, starting IUI with injectables in October*
Future Plan: *3 cycles of injectable IUI's and then IVF*

Name: *Crystal*
Age:*37*
How many children:*2*
How long TTC current bean:*Since DS (he's 13)*
Any problems diagnosed:*unexplained*
Previous/Current treatments:*IVF*
Future Plan:*more IVF*

Name: *Milty*
Age: *38 just turned in August*
How many children: *1 (8yr old)*
How long TTC current bean: *Hmmm 2.5 years depending on how you look at it.*
Any problems diagnosed: *None (unless you count Hyper O which isn't a problem)*
Previous/Current treatments: *none (call me chicken)*
Future Plan: *deciding (getting up the nerve)*

Name: *Indigo*
Age:* 39*
Children: *0*
TTC: *7 cycles*
Diagnosis: *Me: Him:Low Morphology*
Treatments: *None (Nov 8th appt.)*
Future Plan: *IVF ICSI*

Name: *onmymind17*
Age: *44*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *3 years*
Any problems diagnosed: *unexplained/age*
Previous/Current treatments:*1 natural pg chem, 5 IUI's 3 of the 5 worked but m/c all of them*
Future Plan: *IVF, and praying they can find one good bean.*

Name: *Sadie*
Age: *41*
How many children: *0, 1 fur baby*
How long TTC current bean: *3 attempts*
Any problems diagnosed:* No*
Previous/Current treatments: *Current cycle 100mg clomid, ovidrel injection, IUI*
Future Plan: *IVF in January 2012*


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake: Happy Birthday Sarah! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh that's right HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

today is my last day of being 38 :cry:
but hope my 39th year is a good one!!!!!
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, here it goes, lol.....


Name: Dmom (Brooke)
Age: 38
How many children: 14 yo DD
How long TTC current bean: On and Off for 10 years
Any problems diagnosed: Unexplained/Secondary Infertility, History of Losses
Previous/Current treatments: Clomid, Tamoxifen, and Soy
Future Plan: IVF/ICSI soon


----------



## Milty

I'm right there with you Dmon :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> I'm right there with you Dmon :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Happy Birthday Sarah!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Yeah happy birthday Sarah x x


----------



## sarahincanada

I was looking in one of my Canadian pregnancy books last night at the IVF section, and it says that for my age group the chance of IVF working is 17.5% :cry::cry::cry: isnt that awful!! but I keep thinking to myself the stats are probably better for unexplained, and I do think IVF is going to give me the best chance. Right now Im randomly popping out 1-4 eggs per month and who knows what the quality of them are, with IVF they will hopefully a bunch to choose from and then transfer the best one(s), so the chances are so much greater. But I have to prepare myself for it not working either. I think I will budget 3 goes, 1 in Nov and then 2 in the new year. How many are you ladies going to budget? I know theres a couple of you saying 1 only.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, that stat is low...I would go by the stats of your individual clinic.:hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

We have agreed to do 4, one Nhs and 3 self funded, how on earth you stop i really don't know......not that any of us will have to as we will all get our Bfp...won't we!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:cake: Happy Birthday Sarah! :hug:


:cake: Happy Birthday Sarah! :hug:


:cake: Happy Birthday Sarah! :hug:


:cake: Happy Birthday Sarah! :hug:


----------



## sadie

Happy birthday sarah!!

Have a great weekend with DH!


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - I just turned 39 and my clinic told me 45-50% chance of conceiving and I have low AMH so just ignore what you read!! 

We are planning 3 total IVF's and pending the egg outcome in the first round or two, may consider the 3rd round to be a donor egg.


----------



## Cypress

Happy Birthday Sarah! Have a nice bday weekend with hubby x


----------



## crystal443

Happy birthday Sarah!! Don't go by those statistics...our clinic has much higher rates then that and I think most clinics do now :) Hope you had a great birthday!!


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah...

What is the success rate for your clinic? That is the info you need. :hugs:

Honestly, if their success rates are low, I would find another clinic....


----------



## readyformore

I am always skeptical of success rates anyway.

Some clinics will refuse patients that are less likely to conceive, just to keep their % higher.

They might accept a 25 year old patient that has male factor, but pass up a 45 year old with a history of multiple losses.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Indigo77

IDK...If a clinic refused to treat someone because they thought their chances for success were too low, I would see that as a positive, rather than a negative. 

To me, it would seem unethical to charge someone thousands of dollars to appease their desire for their own child while knowing full well that it probably wouldn't work. 

Sorry, but I think there is some value to analyzing success rates. I am not saying one should take their statistics at face value. Analyze their statistics and go from there.

More food for thought. :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies...I'm waiting on the IVF Clinic to call back, I started spotting this morning. Not a heavy flow like AF but there's red blood on the toilet paper. I only had a positive OPK last Wednesday so I have no idea what is going on. I have a headache but no cramps or anything so I hope I can find something out when they call back. Anyone had this before? Or any idea what might be going on?


----------



## JanetPlanet

sarahincanada said:


> I just searched back for Janet Planets chart and it says Blood Test Negative JP hope you are ok, please come and say hi



Hi, Happy Birthday Sarah!!! I think I'm a day late with the bday wishes. That's me, a day late and a dollar short. lol Sorry about your BFN. I totally feel for you.

I did have a negative beta, which I expected. What I didn't expect was the recurrence of my PMDD with a vengeance. I had the worst premenstrual depression ever, and that's saying something. I'm also having the heaviest AF I think I've ever had, and she brought her friend along, MissCrampsFromHell. I rarely get cramps normally. Is this nightmare period because of all the meds?

Ive been considering not continuing on this fight because I feel so gutted. With that being said, Ive already started taking my meds this cycle and have had my first u/s on CD1, which was Friday 9/30. On CD1 I already have an 11mm follicle? Confusing.

I am constantly second-guessing my doctors. (OCD?) And it makes it really hard to be positive. 

Name: *Janet*
Age: *43*
How many children: *22 year old son*
How long TTC current bean: *About 3 years, but about half of that I was very casual about it.*
Any problems diagnosed: *Is ancientness a diagnosis? AMH and FSH and SA are great, very good response to drugs. AFC not great. *

Previous/Current treatments: 

*1 cycle on Clomid and Crinone, BFP but m/c'd the end of July 2011. *

*1 cycle on Femara/Letrozole, Follistim, Lupron Trigger, Crinone and Estradiol w/IUI, BFN. *

*I have been doing acupuncture for about 4-5 months. I take a million supplements and have lost about 30 pounds since March or April. *

*I also have the hubs on a million supplements too and forbid him from drinking (but I occasionally catch him with a glass of wine or a beer when he's cooking).*

Future Plan: *This cycle: Femara/Letrozole, less Follistim than last month and some sort of trigger, then IUI and Crinone and perhaps Estradiol. *


*I would do IVF immediately but it's impossible right now since we're putting a kid through college and also paying all his bills.*

:dust::dust:


----------



## readyformore

Janet, my PMS was at the worst ever too. Dmom told me I had PMDD, and I am not disagreeing. 

I do wonder if it's from the meds. Or maybe it's a combination of the meds and the failure after intervention.

You're not alone :hugs:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks ready. That's very sweet of you.:hugs:

Are you feeling better now? I looked at your chart, have you stopped temping?


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> Thanks ready. That's very sweet of you.:hugs:
> 
> Are you feeling better now? I looked at your chart, have you stopped temping?

I am thank you. I started to feel better a day or two after AF.
And you? Are you better now?

Yes I am not temping this cycle, my DH and I decided to hold off on IUI/femara until next month. 
I plan on temping to correlate trigger, IUI, and OV times, but that's it really. Since we are skipping this cycle, I decided to put away the thermometer for a month. I hate that thing anyway.


----------



## JanetPlanet

readyformore said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ready. That's very sweet of you.:hugs:
> 
> Are you feeling better now? I looked at your chart, have you stopped temping?
> 
> I am thank you. I started to feel better a day or two after AF.
> And you? Are you better now?
> 
> Yes I am not temping this cycle, my DH and I decided to hold off on IUI/femara until next month.
> I plan on temping to correlate trigger, IUI, and OV times, but that's it really. Since we are skipping this cycle, I decided to put away the thermometer for a month. I hate that thing anyway.Click to expand...

That's so smart of you to put the thermometer away. Isn't it so stressful?! A whole month without worrying about it. I envy you!

Yes, I'm just starting to feel better, thanks so much for asking. Today is the first day in a week I've been out of bed, except for going to the dr. It was really rough. Now I just feel a little bitchy and impatient with my husband, poor guy.


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ready. That's very sweet of you.:hugs:
> 
> Are you feeling better now? I looked at your chart, have you stopped temping?
> 
> I am thank you. I started to feel better a day or two after AF.
> And you? Are you better now?
> 
> Yes I am not temping this cycle, my DH and I decided to hold off on IUI/femara until next month.
> I plan on temping to correlate trigger, IUI, and OV times, but that's it really. Since we are skipping this cycle, I decided to put away the thermometer for a month. I hate that thing anyway.Click to expand...
> 
> That's so smart of you to put the thermometer away. Isn't it so stressful?! A whole month without worrying about it. I envy you!
> 
> Yes, I'm just starting to feel better, thanks so much for asking. Today is the first day in a week I've been out of bed, except for going to the dr. It was really rough. Now I just feel a little bitchy and impatient with my husband, poor guy.Click to expand...

Oh, wow, a week? That sounds bad, you poor thing.
I wanted to lock myself in my house for a couple of days straight. I was afraid to cry. I figured if I started, I wouldn't stop.

My husband brought me home flowers (yes, he's a gem). Imagine that, your husband has to bring you home flowers to cheer you up from getting your period. :wacko:


----------



## JanetPlanet

readyformore said:


> Imagine that, your husband has to bring you home flowers to cheer you up from getting your period. :wacko:

LOLOLOL wow, I needed that laugh, thank you! 

My hubs brought home peanut butter snickers (my favorite) the other day to cheer me up. To show my appreciation, I started crying and sniveling about not being able to eat chocolate because the caffeine and sugar's not good for TTC. In my normal state of mind, I would have told him how sweet he is, hug, kiss, thank you and eaten one. But I can't even really remember what normal is like anymore.

So I guess this is what it's come down to. :dohh: This TTC stuff is rough.


----------



## crystal443

Indigo:hi: The clinic called and the nurse said it is more then likely a withdrawal bleed:thumbup: so she's not sure if the FS wanted us to start now or have a normal AF first. Doesn't matter to me at this point..now or next AF, she said she'll call tomorrow and let us know. FS told us to start when I had my next bleed but that was assuming it was going to be a regular AF.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Ladies, do any of you know about using a lupron trigger with an hCG booster or more than 1 booster for IUI?


----------



## Natsby

Well I finally called a clinic about getting some help and they can´t see me until the 21st of October! So now I will be doing the 18 day wait instead of tww. Still at least it is a way of moving forward...so why do I feel like crying?


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Well I finally called a clinic about getting some help and they can´t see me until the 21st of October! So now I will be doing the 18 day wait instead of tww. Still at least it is a way of moving forward...so why do I feel like crying?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I felt the same way when they told me that the next available appointment is Nov 8th. It took me so long to get up the courage to do this....and now I have to wait....I hope I don't chicken out by then....:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I felt the same way when they told me that the next available appointment is Nov 8th. It took me so long to get up the courage to do this....and now I have to wait....I hope I don't chicken out by then....:wacko:

I won't let you! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I am calling the other RE to see if he has something sooner.

I also got on the cancellation list, so if someone cancels, I can take their spot.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I am calling the other RE to see if he has something sooner.
> 
> I also got on the cancellation list, so if someone cancels, I can take their spot.

As long as you are comfortable with the other one...I say go for it!

Or, you could just schedule the appt at WF and let them do their own testing. It would mean a long day, but why not? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

It's 4 hours away...Plus, I would like to be able to do the monitoring portion of treatment locally. But, I am trying to find a timeshare we can trade in that general area, so we'll see..


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> It's 4 hours away...Plus, I would like to be able to do the monitoring portion of treatment locally. But, I am trying to find a timeshare we can trade in that general area, so we'll see..

I'm sorry, I thought it was more like 2 hours from you....:hugs:


----------



## Cypress

Natsby and Indigo - good luck for your appointments - it's good to get on the cancellation list, and even then it doesn't hurt (if they're ok with it) if you phone up a couple of times a week to check for cancellations (sometimes clinics are too busy to phone people to fill them).

Re odds/stats for IVF - I think if we paid too close attention to them it would be too depressing. The NHS won't treat me with IVF as my FSH level is above 10, and to my surprise I'm finding that most private clinics won't either - both because they think my odds would be too low; but I've found one that has no FSH limit, but also have great stats, and the odds they've given me, given my age and bad FSH level, is 35% chance of pregnancy, 16% chance of live birth.

I don't know whether this is the right place to mention, big apologies if not - but I just wanted to tell you, my wonderful fellow 35+ TTCers, that this cycle - my 'off' cycle between clomid and IVF - I have just got a BFP! My TTC arsenal is extensive so I have no idea what made the difference. However it was the first month I tried soy isoflavens and softcups. I hope it's ok if I still hang out on this thread, it's so nice to be here, thanks to everyone for your support and encouragement. And I know we'll see a lot more BFPs on here shortly! xxx


----------



## Indigo77

I am so happy for you! I would love it if you continued to hang out here! :hugs:

How much soy did you take and on which days? Tonight I will take my 3rd dose, and it's strange, because I was very emotional on a much lower dose, but am ok with this one. :shrug: I have been having strange dreams and waking up with headaches, but the headaches are usually gone by 10 am. My menses is heavier than usual, too.


----------



## Cypress

Indigo77 said:


> I am so happy for you! I would love it if you continued to hang out here! :hugs:
> 
> How much soy did you take and on which days?

Thanks Indigo!! :hugs: I took the soy on CD3-7, it seemed a good middle-ground (btw 1-5 and 5-9); and I took: CD3-5 160mg, CD6-7 200mg. Took it in one dose, before bed. So sorry to hear about your side-effects, hope they stay at bay this time!


----------



## GreenFingers

Wow Cypress that is fantastic news, a really great story that you got your BFP in a natural cycle...with a low AMH you give me loads of hope.

Just to update you all, I am on day 4 on my injections for my first IVF cycle, I have been away all last week so this is my first real chance to post.

So far the injections don't hurt at all, it's a bit complicated mixing the powders but the pen makes it very easy to inject and I don't really feel a thing. I am on the short protocol so I have no down reg first.

I feel a bit under the weather, have a slight headache and my tummy is a bit sore but I am drinking my 2ltrs of water a day as recommended and it does help.

I have my first scan tomorrow to see if it is all going ok and to see how many follicles are developing. I will post when I have my results, I am very nervous to see how I will respond given my diminished ovarian reserve. [-o&lt;


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck, Greenfingers! 


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

way to go Greenfingers!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Cypress, wow, that's so awesome and exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Greenfingers! I'm anxious to hear how your scan goes tomorrow - particularly because I'm low AMH too so I'm curious to see how the meds affect you. 

Good luck tomorrow - wishing lots of follies!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## GreenFingers

Thanks for your kind wishes, tomorrow can't come quick enough!


----------



## readyformore

Awesome news Cypress!

So excited for you!


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies!! 

Cypress-Congrats on your BFP :) You must be over the moon!!
Greenfingers- good luck with your scan, I'm sure it'll be fine :)
Indigo-Trading timeshare is a great idea, I hope you can get an earlier appointment so you can get it over with!

My spotting stopped late yesterday afternoon:shrug: the nurse said it would be like a light AF flow, she compared it to starting the pill and having breakthrough bleeding. I only had a few hours of heavy spotting and that was it:shrug: See how today goes I guess


----------



## sadie

Great news Cypress.

i think I got my first evap line today.... I poas and then forgot about it. Just looked and there is a faint pink line. What a tease. First Response tomorrow am,for sure!!


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Great news Cypress.
> 
> i think I got my first evap line today.... I poas and then forgot about it. Just looked and there is a faint pink line. What a tease. First Response tomorrow am,for sure!!

I need to see it....:haha:


----------



## sadie

Ok, thx. I will post it on the poas thread.


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Ok, thx. I will post it on the poas thread.

:coffee:

I have no patience! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

My FS just called..if I haven't gotten full flow by tomorrow she'll want to do a scan on Thursday and if the my lining is thin we'll start meds then..if its still thick we'll wait for full flow AF!! Good news either way !!


----------



## Milty

I like all the good news keep it coming!


----------



## sadie

Whoa. Shit. TMI, im naked and about to go in the shower. Will post pic of FRER as soon as i am out. faint line. [email protected]


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha:Not sure about where you are but here there's water shortage so hurry along and let us see that line!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Whoa. Shit. TMI, im naked and about to go in the shower. Will post pic of FRER as soon as i am out. faint line. [email protected]

This is good news! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:saywhat:


----------



## LLbean

Is Sadie short for Sadist???? :haha::haha:
STOP TORTURING US and POST THE PIC!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the avatar Elizabeth! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Brooke...I had to somehow blend in with the pumpkin theme ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Thanks Brooke...I had to somehow blend in with the pumpkin theme ;-)

I appreciate the gesture.:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

That is a very cute avatar and Happy Halloween to bean :)


----------



## sadie

Hi!! Sorry. Here they are. The clearblue was from yesterday but i dismissed it... i can see something faint there.


----------



## dachsundmom

Honestly, I would have dismissed the blue dye too, lol.


----------



## crystal443

I think I got full flow!!! CD1 bring on the drugs :)


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> I think I got full flow!!! CD1 bring on the drugs :)


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sadie

crystal443 said:


> I think I got full flow!!! CD1 bring on the drugs :)


Alright!! Great news!


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Sadie!! I'm glad it waited until today, you're BFP gave me some PMA back :)


----------



## sadie

:happydance:


----------



## JanetPlanet

crystal443 said:


> Thanks Sadie!! I'm glad it waited until today, you're BFP gave me some PMA back :)

Stupid question.... what's PMA?


----------



## sadie

Positive mental attitude, i thunk.

Whats AFM?


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks.

AFM.... as for me ????


----------



## crystal443

Yep...your both right :)


----------



## crystal443

Good luck at your scan Greenfingers!! Thinking of you


----------



## JanetPlanet

Sarah, how are you doing?


----------



## JanetPlanet

Crystal, can I be nosey and ask what you mean by IVF Cycle #1-Cancelled due to poor response? I hope my asking doesnt upset you.:flower:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi All, just back from my first scan! They are happy with how I am progressing so I am starting my Cetrotide injections today. For this one there is no pen and it goes straight into my tummy. The nurse helped me with it but I couldn't feel a thing, phew!!!

As for follicles, I have 4 on each side at this stage, my right side is progessing much faster as on the left hand side 2 are very small. I think I have 2 around 12mm (I think!) so far. I am not sure what this all means but as I have DOR they are very happy with this, so I am going to keep positive. 

Next scan is Friday so I have to keep hoping they keep maturing and turn into nice big follicles with an egg in each one....[-o&lt;


----------



## GreenFingers

crystal443 said:


> I think I got full flow!!! CD1 bring on the drugs :)

Yeah Crystal ...excellent :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers...that is a good first scan!


----------



## GreenFingers

LLbean said:


> GreenFingers...that is a good first scan!

Thanks LLbean ... can you remember what you had at your first scan?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

I havent read all the posts and just wanted to post a quick update. I had a lovely birthday over the border shopping in Buffalo, NY then the next day we drive back to Canada and check into a lovely suite overlooking Niagara Falls. We have a bath and then a nap, then get a call from my inlaws....my 2 younger dogs have attacked my older dog and they are at the emergency vet. She had 4 quite bad bite marks, so we left the hotel and drove home to be with her. It was so devastating as she was all drugged up and her tongue was hanging out :cry: I was so mad at my younger dogs, the vet said its quite common that younger dogs gang up on older dogs so we have to keep them apart (this was over food). theyve had a few scrapes in the past but nothing like this. So spent all yesterday with her, other dogs still at inlaws. She seems to be fine just have to keep an eye on the bitemarks. they gave her a strong antibiotic and pain meds. She is such a gentle lovely dog it just breaks my heart she had to go through that. The vet bill was $650 so thats coming out of my IVF fund, thanks dogs :nope: they are coming home tonight from the inlaws, I hope my older dog will be ok with them around but we are separating them more from now on.

anyway back to TTC talk....so saturday night was my last progesterone pills and seeing as Id had a negative beta at 11dpo I felt fine to stop them. But theres always a what if the beta was too early so I did a frer on sunday which was 15dpo and it was bfn so I felt fine stopping the pills. But I still dont have my period....Ive read progesterone can delay it so Im just waiting :coffee: seeing as Im taking this month off I dont care when it comes as Im not calling the clinic so doesnt really matter.

will catch up on posts later .....cypress messaged me her good news, so happy for her!!! :happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh Sarah that is awful, what a terrible shame you had to come back from your trip and your poor dog...hope she gets well soon :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> GreenFingers...that is a good first scan!
> 
> Thanks LLbean ... can you remember what you had at your first scan?Click to expand...

yes I had 3 and 3


----------



## LLbean

Sarah sorry about your dog...poor baby :(


----------



## JanetPlanet

Sarah, how traumatic!:hug:


----------



## GreenFingers

> yes I had 3 and 3

Ohhh makes me feel very positive now :hugs:

How's your pregnancy going so far??? Hope you are feeling good xx


----------



## sarahincanada

yay LL when is the scan from (sorry im so out of the loop!)x


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah.....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

Oh sarah, i am so sorry about your dog. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah ,hugs for your doggie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> yes I had 3 and 3
> 
> Ohhh makes me feel very positive now :hugs:
> 
> How's your pregnancy going so far??? Hope you are feeling good xxClick to expand...

so far so good

Sarah that last scan was yesterday :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Poor dog....:cry:.....:hugs:

How old is she, poor thing?


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Poor dog....:cry:.....:hugs:
> 
> How old is she, poor thing?

not sure! we got her from the humane society and we've had her about 9 years now. no idea how old she was where we got her, Im guessing she is about 12ish. She has slightly cloudy eyes from old age. She is just the best dog ever, so gentle. I love my other 2 dogs so much but this has really upset me, I know it can just be in their nature (they are jack russells) and they get on most of the time with the middle girl often coming and licking the older one on her face for ages. the vet said its quite common so perhaps the older one is giving off some vunerable vibes or something. she is doing well today, you would never know she had injuries, and she is enjoying the pampering she is getting from me :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Poor dog....:cry:.....:hugs:
> 
> How old is she, poor thing?
> 
> not sure! we got her from the humane society and we've had her about 9 years now. no idea how old she was where we got her, Im guessing she is about 12ish. She has slightly cloudy eyes from old age. She is just the best dog ever, so gentle. I love my other 2 dogs so much but this has really upset me, I know it can just be in their nature (they are jack russells) and they get on most of the time with the middle girl often coming and licking the older one on her face for ages. the vet said its quite common so perhaps the older one is giving off some vunerable vibes or something. she is doing well today, you would never know she had injuries, and she is enjoying the pampering she is getting from me :hugs:Click to expand...

When my cat started getting feeble, my younger 2 started doing that. :growlmad: We put a stop to it immediately, but the vet said it was natural pack behavior....to either get rid of the weak or dying, or establish a new pecking order...It came out of nowhere, though, and I was so pissed and didn't know....I threw them out of the house and fed them outside for 3 days...


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Poor dog....:cry:.....:hugs:
> 
> How old is she, poor thing?
> 
> not sure! we got her from the humane society and we've had her about 9 years now. no idea how old she was where we got her, Im guessing she is about 12ish. She has slightly cloudy eyes from old age. She is just the best dog ever, so gentle. I love my other 2 dogs so much but this has really upset me, I know it can just be in their nature (they are jack russells) and they get on most of the time with the middle girl often coming and licking the older one on her face for ages. the vet said its quite common so perhaps the older one is giving off some vunerable vibes or something. she is doing well today, you would never know she had injuries, and she is enjoying the pampering she is getting from me :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> When my cat started getting feeble, my younger 2 started doing that. :growlmad: We put a stop to it immediately, but the vet said it was natural pack behavior....to either get rid of the weak or dying, or establish a new pecking order...It came out of nowhere, though, and I was so pissed and didn't know....I threw them out of the house and fed them outside for 3 days...Click to expand...

yes I went and had some stern words with them the night we came home and they have been at my inlaws and coming home tonight....she said they have been very quiet so I think they know they did wrong. I will not be cuddling them or talking to them much this week.

I hope it doesnt mean my older one is getting ill :cry: she has bounced back so well, you would barely notice she has injuries as shes walking about and even ran a little today. so I hope that means she is a strong girl.

heres a pic.....foxy the eldest on the right. on the left is lucy who probably started the attack, she is about 3 years old and nearly was put down at the pound as she has a crooked front leg. in the middle is caity, the puppy she is about 1, she plays with lucy all the time so probably just joined in to help her sister.
 



Attached Files:







dogs.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Indigo77

OMG, how cute! 

No, sorry...I didn't mean to imply that....They were probably just trying to establish a new pecking order in the new environment...

How old is Caity? She is so pretty!


----------



## Indigo77

Are they Jack Russels?

You have kitties, too?


----------



## dachsundmom

Cute!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> OMG, how cute!
> 
> No, sorry...I didn't mean to imply that....They were probably just trying to establish a new pecking order in the new environment...
> 
> How old is Caity? She is so pretty!

she is about 1-1 and a half...she was dumped outside a country home when she was 3 months old :cry: she is so cute and acts submissive with lucy, so theres no fights. foxy probably tries to stand up to lucy and thats why the fight. we've had caity for a year now so I thought they would have established the pecking order.

and yes I have 3 cats too! they keep away from the dogs, caity likes to chase them if they run but shes just playing. only once did lucy attack one of the cats. its her that has the temper, I want to yell at her YOU WERE ALMOST PUT TO SLEEP, BE GRATEFUL AND STOP FIGHTING!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

We have a nutty 14 year old mutt. She's adorable, but does weird stuff and it gets weirder all the time. So she fits right in at our house. She was found feral in the hills at about 4 months old with her mom so she didn't have any socializing at all. 

Anyway....we also have two cats, and if we leave the dog alone with the cats, they'll attack her, and not in a friendly way. It's really upsetting. And it's getting worse as the dog gets older. I never leave her alone with the cats because I'm terrified I'll come home and she'll be curled up in the corner bleeding.

It's pathetic, sometimes I see the cats, especially the boy, stalk her. I wonder what the neighbors are thinking when they hear me yelling, "Leave leave her alone!"

I wish I knew how to make this picture smaller, but I'm not too bright.

https://images1.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp%3B39%3Enu%3D3236%3E%3A57%3E398%3EWSNRCG%3D34%3B46%3B%3A%3A%3C3338nu0mrj


----------



## sarahincanada

shes sooo cute!!!
wow Im surprised the cats have the balls to do that!
my cats stay away, one of them doesnt like the puppy at all as she has tried to play with her. meanwhile the cats can do so much damage if they want to!


----------



## Indigo77

How cute!

Sarah...let's see the kitties?


----------



## readyformore

Wow Sarah.

Sorry to hear about your dogs! :hugs:


----------



## JanetPlanet

sarahincanada said:


> shes sooo cute!!!
> wow Im surprised the cats have the balls to do that!
> my cats stay away, one of them doesnt like the puppy at all as she has tried to play with her. meanwhile the cats can do so much damage if they want to!

Thanks. Foxy, Lucy, and Caity are very cute too!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> How cute!
> 
> Sarah...let's see the kitties?

heres cali and charlie...the only boy pet in the house! he is licking his peepee :haha: I dont have any of coco on this computer (cali and coco came together, they are calico cats, get it? :dohh:)

and heres another of lucy and foxy I like to call 'let me in'!!
makes me so sad they were fighting
 



Attached Files:







cali.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









charlie2.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3









charlie.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3









foxylucy.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahincanada

anyone like to guess when my period will come :shrug: :growlmad:
last took prometrium saturday night


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, refresh my memory...didn't you have a fairly long LP last cycle?


----------



## Indigo77

:awww: Awww....pretty kitties....

Cali + Coco :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, refresh my memory...didn't you have a fairly long LP last cycle?

I got my period 16dpiui last cycle, so 15 day LP. normally 13/14.
today its 17dpiui, so if it comes today its one day more. 
its the progesterone throwing it off this month. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you had any type of temp dip yet?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Have you had any type of temp dip yet?

im not temping!


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you had any type of temp dip yet?
> 
> im not temping!Click to expand...

Don't quote me on this, but I think the rule is three to four days after your last does of progesterone.:hugs:


----------



## JanetPlanet

This may be a double post. (technical/operator issues)

I took my last dose of progesterone (Crinone vaginal suppositories 2x/day) and Estradiol (also vaginally 2x/day) on Tuesday night and got AF on Friday morning. And she was not kidding around.


----------



## readyformore

I must be special. Progesterone never extended my lp.

I took one the morning of my AF last cycle. She came in the evening. That's for a 12 day lp.


----------



## JanetPlanet

readyformore said:


> Also including NMA, because PMA is overrated.

:haha: me too obviously. lolol


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> I must be special. Progesterone never extended my lp.
> 
> I took one the morning of my AF last cycle. She came in the evening. That's for a 12 day lp.

was that orally? Ive read that doesnt extend like the suppositories do. everyone seems to be different, some get AF while taking, and others take up to a week!


----------



## readyformore

No, it was crinone, vag suppos.


----------



## sadie

Temp tomorrow, just to see?? 

Love the snow picture w the doggies. I cant wait until it snows here. But after a day, the streets of nyc look like crap.


----------



## readyformore

sadie said:


> I cant wait until it snows here.

OMG bite your tongue. It snows from November til the third week in April here.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait until it snows here.
> 
> OMG bite your tongue. It snows from November til the third week in April here.Click to expand...

I agree, I hate snow!! (apart from when Im walking in the conservation behind me with the dogs, then its beautiful) and I really want to get pregnant before it hits here as driving to the clinic already takes 2 hours, it will be much worse in the winter.


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies:) Hope everyone is well today! Just going to stop in and get my scripts for this cycle and I had to call and make an appt. For tomorrow for a scan to see what is going on with this stupid AF. I thought it started yesterday but I had a small bleed and then nothing. So I'm hoping it starts today..I'm quite crampy so we'll see, when I want the stupid thing to come it won't


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the avatar, Crystal!


----------



## readyformore

:growlmad: Stupid AF.

Bummer Crystal. I hope that they can figure out what your body is doing!


----------



## crystal443

DH made it for me:) I think he's trying to stay on my good side in case I get a bit grumpy,lol. I said I felt like I had a case of never ending PMS and he's been too nice ever since.


----------



## dachsundmom

Smart man! :winkwink:


----------



## GreenFingers

Good luck with your scan Crystal, hope they figure out what is going on so you can get started x


----------



## hockey24

So while my IVF cycle is delayed until 2012, AF started today so I can at least begin to move forward with the IUI plan! Never thought I would be so happy to see her arrive! :happydance:

So Day 2 scan tomorrow and start my 1st round of injections on Friday. Holy cow those meds are expensive!! :saywhat:

Crossing my fingers we get lucky and the IUI works!! :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Yay Hockey!

Happy the witch showed -yep it is weird to say that.


----------



## GreenFingers

yeah Hockey, go for it, here's hoping you never need the IVF xx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! yay got my flow today, I didnt like knowing I wasnt pregnant but no period either! so that was 3 days after taking my last prometrium pills. Im excited to have this month off, just going to BD every other day near ovulation and thats it...no ov tests, no temping, love it!!! desperately saving for IVF and I will only know on CD1 in November if I can afford it or not.

Crystal I hope your flow comes soon so you can get on with your cycle, I know exactly how that feels after the last few days! 

hockey excited for you to try IUI, good luck and FX'd

greenfingers when is your next scan, and when is the expected ER?

sadie am I right that you are just behind me and your cycle is coming to an end? if so good luck

everyone else :kiss:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah enjoy it, i had the summer off while waiting for ivf to start and it was amazing not thinking about it everyday...i even forgot which day of my cycle i was on!!! We even had sex for fun, who would have thought it possible after 12 months ttc!

I have my scan on Friday with ER possibly on Monday....so excited xx


----------



## sadie

Hi sarah. I got a bfp on cd 10, but havent yet made a ticker. A bit superstitious and scared! 

Enjoy the relaxing cycle. This ttc crap can really take its toll.

:dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> Hi sarah. I got a bfp on cd 10, but havent yet made a ticker. A bit superstitious and scared!
> 
> Enjoy the relaxing cycle. This ttc crap can really take its toll.
> 
> :dust:

omg did I miss this or did you not post it till now?
I wont say too much as you are supersticious but :dance:
let me know when I can update the list with a bfp :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Hi sarah, i did post it on monday (or maybe sunday night?) when i thought i had an evap line! then dmom came to my rescue! And crystal, too! The girls were funny.

The line hasnt gotten much darker, so i am a bit stressed. Dont know what to expect at this point.... You can update me, thanks!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sadie, HCG doubles, roughly, every 48 hours...but everyone is different.

No stress!


----------



## JanetPlanet

sadie said:


> Hi sarah, i did post it on monday (or maybe sunday night?) when i thought i had an evap line! then dmom came to my rescue! And crystal, too! The girls were funny.
> 
> The line hasnt gotten much darker, so i am a bit stressed. Dont know what to expect at this point.... You can update me, thanks!

Sadie, when is your beta or scan? How Exciting!​


----------



## sadie

Haha. I am going for the official blood test on friday. My first gyno appt is nov 11.


----------



## JanetPlanet

:happydance:​


----------



## JanetPlanet

Suddenly, everything is center-aligned. Is it just me?


----------



## dachsundmom

If I am using IE, it's all in the center...when I logged on in Chrome, it's all back in the right spot, lol.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks dmom.


----------



## readyformore

JanetPlanet said:


> Suddenly, everything is center-aligned. Is it just me?

I noticed the same thing. 
I thought I had messed it up.

I'd fix it like Dmom suggested, but I have no idea what the hell she is talking about.
IE? Chrome?

I'm a nurse, let's mention white blood cell counts okay? I can follow that conversation.


----------



## dachsundmom

IE= Internet Explorer

Chrome= Google Chrome


----------



## readyformore

I've been told we use IE.

Well......I can say that it makes everything look pretty!


----------



## JanetPlanet

readyformore said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Suddenly, everything is center-aligned. Is it just me?Click to expand...




readyformore said:


> I'm a nurse, let's mention white blood cell counts okay? I can follow that conversation.​


Ready, lol That's funny.

So I just thought of a question you can probably answer. When I do my trigger shot, I believe it's intramuscular. I'm planning to put it in my quad, the middle 3rd of my thigh. ​ 
My question is, I know there's a big vein right there somewhere, if I aspirate a bit and make sure there's no blood, is it safe to put the shot there? I put my subcutaneous shots in my outer thigh and alternate with my lower belly. I would just like to know I'm doing it right -or at least not hurting myself- Wow, I hope that made some sort of sense, it sounded like babbling when I read it back.:haha:​


----------



## readyformore

It made sense to me Janet!

Yep, no blood is good. It will be fine (Provided you mean the top third. Don't do it by your knee).

FYI-I do my triggers in my hip.


----------



## crystal443

Just got back from scan and we got the go ahead to start today!!! Yaahhhhh :) So the spotting was my period because my ovaries are inactive and my lining is very thin:thumbup: I'll start the stims tonight and then we go for a scan on Tues. she said if I had a bleed and evrything looked good to go then the eggs we had would have fizzled out:growlmad: There was a small 1 mm follicle on my right ovary which she said is giving her hope the ovary is bouncing back because at my stim scan last time there was no activity on the right side. All we can do is try at this point and see what happens


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck Crystal!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## readyformore

Whew!

Good news Crystal!


----------



## crystal443

Thanks!! I'm still surprised we got the go ahead but I won't argue :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Yayyyy Crystal!​


----------



## sarahincanada

go crystal :happydance: go crystal :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sarahincanada

Heres the current list, Janetplanet can you give me your information? I thought I saw it when I scanned the threads but Ive been so tired after the stress of the weekend I cant see to find it! :kiss:
Im hoping the BFPs are just going to keep coming :happydance:


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Name: *LL Bean*
Age: *41*
How many children: *1 almost 21 years old*
How long TTC current bean: *about 8 months*
Any problems diagnosed: *nope...hubby's morphology only but we fixed that*
Previous/Current treatments:* IVF * :bfp:
Future Plan: *for this bean to be sticky and healthy...otherwise only one cycle left of IVF*

Name: *Cypress*
Age: *39 (40 next Apr)*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *1 yr (but part of that was recovering from birth control; and a few months preg before mc)*
Any problems diagnosed: *High fsh*
Previous/Current treatments: *1 round of clomid, overresponded causing IUI to be abandoned, also it thinned my lining too much, so no more clomid for me* :bfp: on natural cycle!
Future plan: *IVF - fsh test next cycle will determine whether the NHS will treat me; otherwise we'll need to come up with the money for private
*

Name: *Sadie*
Age: *41*
How many children: *0, 1 fur baby*
How long TTC current bean: *3 attempts*
Any problems diagnosed:* No*
Previous/Current treatments: *Current cycle 100mg clomid, ovidrel injection, IUI* :bfp:
Future Plan: *IVF in January 2012*

Name: *sarahincanada*
Age: *39*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *12 months seriously, plus 6 months before that*
Any problems diagnosed: *No, just 'unexplained'*
Previous/Current treatments: *Done 3 rounds of clomid, 2 of them with IUI, and 1 round of injectables (Gonal-F) and IUI.*
Future Plan: *Hoping to start IVF with ICSI in November*

Name: * readyformore*
Age: *34*
How many children: *3*
How long TTC current bean: *16 cycles*
Any problems diagnosed: * uhn, hmmm. unexplained infertility (primary and secondary) with a twist of hypothyroidism and one ovary/tube*
Previous/Current treatments: * IUI with clomidX4 for ds #1. Currently, IUI with femara #1 failed. Planning another in Oct*

Name:* Greenfingers*
Age:*36*
How many children:*0*
How long TTC current bean:*15 months*
Any problems diagnosed: *diminished ovarian reserve/ low amh*
Previous/Current treatments: *no treatment todate and just starting Ivf*
Future Plan: *more Ivf*

Name: *hockey24*
Age: *39 in August*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *9 months (wow, sure seems way longer than that!)*
Any problems diagnosed: *Low AMH*
Previous/Current treatments: *2 rounds of clomid, 1 natural IUI, starting IUI with injectables in October*
Future Plan: *3 cycles of injectable IUI's and then IVF*

Name: *Crystal*
Age:*37*
How many children:*2*
How long TTC current bean:*Since DS (he's 13)*
Any problems diagnosed:*unexplained*
Previous/Current treatments:*IVF*
Future Plan:*more IVF*

Name: *Milty*
Age: *38 just turned in August*
How many children: *1 (8yr old)*
How long TTC current bean: *Hmmm 2.5 years depending on how you look at it.*
Any problems diagnosed: *None (unless you count Hyper O which isn't a problem)*
Previous/Current treatments: *none (call me chicken)*
Future Plan: *deciding (getting up the nerve)*

Name: *Indigo*
Age:* 39*
Children: *0*
TTC: *7 cycles*
Diagnosis: *Me: Him:Low Morphology*
Treatments: *None (Nov 8th appt.)*
Future Plan: *IVF ICSI*

Name: *onmymind17*
Age: *44*
How many children: *0*
How long TTC current bean: *3 years*
Any problems diagnosed: *unexplained/age*
Previous/Current treatments:*1 natural pg chem, 5 IUI's 3 of the 5 worked but m/c all of them*
Future Plan: *IVF, and praying they can find one good bean.*

Name: *dachsundmom*
Age: *38*
How many children: *14 yo DD*
How long TTC current bean: *On and Off for 10 years*
Any problems diagnosed: *Unexplained/Secondary Infertility, History of Losses*
Previous/Current treatments: *Clomid, Tamoxifen, and Soy*
Future Plan: *IVF/ICSI soon*

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Name: *Janet*
Age: *43*
How many children: *22 year old son*
How long TTC current bean: *About 3 years, but about half of that I was extremely casual about it.*
Any problems diagnosed: *Is ancientness a diagnosis? AMH and FSH and SA are great, great response to drugs. AFC not great. *​ 
Previous/Current treatments: *September:Acupuncture, **Femara/Letrozole, Follistim, Lupron Trigger, Crinone and Estradiol w/IUI, BFN. *​ 
Future Plan:
*October: Acupuncture, Femara/Letrozole, less Follistim than last month and some sort of trigger, then IUI and Crinone and perhaps Estradiol. *​


----------



## crystal443

Janet..I really hope October is your month :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks Crystal, that's so sweet of you!


----------



## crystal443

I've read on here about ladies picking up they're water intake while going through treatments..no one at the clinic had mentioned it to me..I know the obvious reason to drink more but does it make a difference with egg production or its just good to be hydrated. I only drink maybe a glass of water a day (or no water at all) and a few mugs of milo and maybe a coke or pepsi or a sunkist. In total I'm drinking maybe a few 8oz glasses a day altogether


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Crystal, my clinic have been very specific about drinking 2 litres of water a day. It is meant to ease symptoms but also help stop ovarian hyperstimulation. You have to be sure you go to the bathroom lots as it can be a symptom that something is wrong if your drinking it and not much is coming out. Some clinics also add a litre of milk i believe but not mind and i can't stand the stuff!!!

Sarah great summary, great news about all the Bfp so far, very encouraging!

Afm- today is day 7 of injections, that has gone fast!! I feel a little swollen but otherwise good, next scan tomorrow morning and then egg collection Monday i hope x x


----------



## GreenFingers

crystal443 said:


> Just got back from scan and we got the go ahead to start today!!! Yaahhhhh :) So the spotting was my period because my ovaries are inactive and my lining is very thin:thumbup: I'll start the stims tonight and then we go for a scan on Tues. she said if I had a bleed and evrything looked good to go then the eggs we had would have fizzled out:growlmad: There was a small 1 mm follicle on my right ovary which she said is giving her hope the ovary is bouncing back because at my stim scan last time there was no activity on the right side. All we can do is try at this point and see what happens

Great news Crystal x x


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I've read on here about ladies picking up they're water intake while going through treatments..no one at the clinic had mentioned it to me..I know the obvious reason to drink more but does it make a difference with egg production or its just good to be hydrated. I only drink maybe a glass of water a day (or no water at all) and a few mugs of milo and maybe a coke or pepsi or a sunkist. In total I'm drinking maybe a few 8oz glasses a day altogether

OMG Crystal! You must be chronically dehydrated. That's less than half of what your body needs.

You should have at least 6-8 glasses per day. Milk, water, juice. 

Not sure what milo is. If it has caffeine in it, it doesn't count. Just like coke or pepsi.


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't had a glass of water or milk in about 10 years...


----------



## sadie

What do you drink, other than grain alcohol?


----------



## hockey24

So had my Day 2 u/s today and FSH testing and my FSH came back at 14.9 - which is the highest I've seen yet. The highest before was 9.2. Not sure what the means and why is fluctuates so much. 

Nurse said the cutoff for treatments is 15 so if I was a sliver higher, then I would be out this cycle. They said I may not respond well to the injections at this high level.

Since my insurance company mandates 3 IUI's before IVF, I have to proceed just to move forward but its frustrating and I guess I don't understand FSH enough to know what causes it to fluctuate so much. 

So I'm starting with 300 iu/ml of Follistim per night. Was already disappointed to have IVF delayed and now I'm even less hopeful for this cycle due to high FSH.

Sure would love a positive sign that said something is working right somewhere!!


----------



## sadie

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh Hockey, stay positive, you won't know how you respond until you start...let them worry about it with getting the dosage right!


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Hockey!


----------



## readyformore

Okay Dmom.

You can get away without drinking milk.
But you don't drink water? Ever?
What do you drink?

I know that there are some tribes in Africa that drink only milk and blood from their cows. They save the water for the cows.
I'm pretty sure you're not from that group of tribal people though.


----------



## dachsundmom

Coffee and caff-free soda.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Coffee and caff-free soda.

I love coke, don't get me wrong. But, after 1, another looses it's appeal. I can't imagine not drinking water.
You should try it some day. It might surprise you! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I like bubbles, lol. And plain soda water is awful.

I only drink 2 cans a day...and maybe 2-3 cups of coffee.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> I like bubbles, lol. And plain soda water is awful.
> 
> I only drink 2 cans a day...and maybe 2-3 cups of coffee.

Again, you are chronically dehydrated, just like Crystal. :wacko:

Do you have frequent headaches and feel tired all the time?


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I like bubbles, lol. And plain soda water is awful.
> 
> I only drink 2 cans a day...and maybe 2-3 cups of coffee.
> 
> Again, you are chronically dehydrated, just like Crystal. :wacko:
> 
> Do you have frequent headaches and feel tired all the time?Click to expand...

Everyday, but since I pee a lot, I figured it was ok.

I am at the upper limit of Tylenol daily....yes, I will be liver shopping someday.


----------



## readyformore

The caffeine is making you pee (or you just have a really small bladder).

Not to get all motherly on you, but you should try drinking several glasses of water the next few days and see how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> The caffeine is making you pee (or you just have a really small bladder).
> 
> Not to get all motherly on you, but you should try drinking several glasses of water the next few days and see how you feel. :hugs:

ok...:hugs:


----------



## JanetPlanet

:hi:Just got back from my CD7 u/s. I'm using less drugs this cycle than last month and I have more follicles. What's that about? I have 10 on the right, 6 on the left, all 7mm and my lining is 7mm. COME ON TWINS!!:oneofeach:

I'm going in on Sunday for another u/s and an HSG if the doctor can do it without a nurse being there to help.

TMI, these drugs seem to be making me a bit randy. Anyone else find this to be the case?

How's everyone else today?:hug:


----------



## GreenFingers

Janet that is fantastic news...that is loads of follicles, how many did you have in your earlier scan?

I certainly am not feeling randy, quite the opposite...I am sore and bloated and fed up, today I have been mostly thinking how unfair it is I have to go through this.

I am sore right up to my rib cage so I have no idea what I am growing in here, thank god I have a scan tomorrow :cry:


----------



## readyformore

Wow, Janet.
That's a lot of eggies. Awesome!!

I always get quite randy when it's ov time, lol.

Maybe that's the case for you.


----------



## LLbean

Not sure what Randy means but they did give me frequent trips to the bathroom lol


----------



## JanetPlanet

GreenFingers said:


> Janet that is fantastic news...that is loads of follicles, how many did you have in your earlier scan?
> 
> I certainly am not feeling randy, quite the opposite...I am sore and bloated and fed up, today I have been mostly thinking how unfair it is I have to go through this.
> 
> I am sore right up to my rib cage so I have no idea what I am growing in here, thank god I have a scan tomorrow :cry:

Thanks! The doctor didn't really tell me anything at my last scan, which was CD1. Probably because there wasn't anything to see. But last cycle I had 11 Follies. BFN though.

I'm so sorry you don't feel well. I don't think it's fair that you have to go through this either. You may have mentioned it on here already, but where are you in your treatment?


----------



## readyformore

GreenFingers said:


> today I have been mostly thinking how unfair it is I have to go through this.

:hugs:

I feel that way sometimes too.

Why does it have to be such a production to get pregnant?

I glanced at the insert in my opk box today. It says if you don't conceive in 3-4 months, that you should contact a doctor. That was like pouring salt into a wound. I really HATE to be reminded of how abnormal I am, lol.


----------



## GreenFingers

Thanks both, I need to pick myself up and remember I am doing something positive!!

JanetPlanet I am day 7 of injections and go for my scan tomorrow, I am hoping egg collection is going to be Monday as I feel I might pop soon! This is my first try of IVF.


----------



## JanetPlanet

GreenFingers said:


> Thanks both, I need to pick myself up and remember I am doing something positive!!
> 
> JanetPlanet I am day 7 of injections and go for my scan tomorrow, I am hoping egg collection is going to be Monday as I feel I might pop soon! This is my first try of IVF.

GreenFingers, I SO hope everything goes perfectly for you and you get your BFP! Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow.


----------



## GreenFingers

JanetPlanet said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> Thanks both, I need to pick myself up and remember I am doing something positive!!
> 
> JanetPlanet I am day 7 of injections and go for my scan tomorrow, I am hoping egg collection is going to be Monday as I feel I might pop soon! This is my first try of IVF.
> 
> GreenFingers, I SO hope everything goes perfectly for you and you get your BFP! Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I'm at the upper limit of Tylenol too for headaches but I did go buy a case of water last night so like it or not I'll have to drink more, since last night I've drank 0:haha: so I'll start today:wacko:

Hockey- I've left everything in my doctors hands, I'm not stressed over it..it is what it is and I'm paying them to figure it out, so I'm relaxing and showing up when I'm told and taking the meds when I'm told:shrug: its all we can do:hugs:

Janet- wow that's fantastic for follies :)

Greenfingers- hang in there, you're almost there now and the worst is over :)

LL-I see a lot of the washroom from the stims too..wierd how they do that,lol.

Ready- I never read the inserts of OPKs or HPTs its do depressing


----------



## crystal443

Indigo...I love that avatar, very cute:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, we could split a liver...I hear you only need half.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

You do only need half:haha: My doctor asked how many I took a day and that point I was a bit over the limit..he sent me for a blood test but all was fine. It would be cheaper if we went halves on one though:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I stay right at 3000mg, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! You have to stop that! :nope::nope::nope:
Drink a full glass of water before each meal, and you should be fine. 
Plus, it helps with controlling your meal portions.


----------



## sadie

Whoa. Start with droping the tylenol and starting on water. I predict pregnancy in 3 months.


----------



## dachsundmom

Can I put one of those single serve lemonade packets in my water?

I've only had 2000mg of Tylenol so far today. Maybe if I started the Melatonin to sleep, I'd feel better? :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

JP how many mature follicles did you have? they wouldnt do IUI with 11 mature follicles!!!! (I can just see it now Janet Planet plus 11 on tv!!) I hope this month is your month, we are off to a great start FXd

Hockey not sure why FSH changes so much, another friend I have on here had it change where mine hasnt changed much. 300 of follistim seems high for an IUI, I think I will be on 300 gonal f when I do IVf, I was on only 75 for my IUI! so perhaps it will work really well for you....good luck 

I love water and drink quite a bit per day, at least 8 glasses. I also drink tea with milk but I dont count that! my favourite 'naughty' drink is cola cola....man I love that stuff. I try not to have it too much. dach/crystal I know people who hate water but perhaps you can try a glass per day and then gradually go up from there. I find nothing quenches my thirst quite like water now that i drink it all the time.


----------



## JanetPlanet

sarahincanada said:


> JP how many mature follicles did you have? they wouldnt do IUI with 11 mature follicles!!!! (I can just see it now Janet Planet plus 11 on tv!!) I hope this month is your month, we are off to a great start FXd
> 
> Hockey not sure why FSH changes so much, another friend I have on here had it change where mine hasnt changed much. 300 of follistim seems high for an IUI, I think I will be on 300 gonal f when I do IVf, I was on only 75 for my IUI! so perhaps it will work really well for you....good luck
> 
> I love water and drink quite a bit per day, at least 8 glasses. I also drink tea with milk but I dont count that! my favourite 'naughty' drink is cola cola....man I love that stuff. I try not to have it too much. dach/crystal I know people who hate water but perhaps you can try a glass per day and then gradually go up from there. I find nothing quenches my thirst quite like water now that i drink it all the time.

Thanks Sarah, I hope it's my month too! And yours as well...and everyone else's too!

Sarah, you're totally right, I didn't have 11 mature follies. I had only 2-3 mature ones. My doctors will do an IUI with up to six mature follies, maybe more. Because of my age it would be extremely unlikely for most -if any- of them to fertilize.

Janet Plus 11! Egads, I remember what a nut job I was when my son was a baby. He didn't let me sleep for four years, and I could never put him down. :wacko: 11 of those? Sure I could do it, but we'd all have to move in to the local mental hospital.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Can I put one of those single serve lemonade packets in my water?
> 
> I've only had 2000mg of Tylenol so far today. Maybe if I started the Melatonin to sleep, I'd feel better? :shrug:

No! You need water! Try the melatonin. 

Take it 1 hour before you want to fall asleep. 

More water....more sleep....and what ever happened to the yoga?:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yoga is at 5:45 am and I haven't made it once. :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

Damn....That's too early...:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Damn....That's too early...:wacko:

The only other class was 3pm...can't do it. I am up that early, but not functional at all.:wacko:


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies,

I am back after a month trying to 'take a break' from all the stress. Here is mine:

Name: *Rona*
Age: *39; hubby 40*
How many children: *0; hubby: 1 son (18 years old)*
How long TTC current bean: *3 years NTNP, over 12 months seriously
Any problems diagnosed: Unexplained*
Previous/Current treatments: *8 rounds of clomid, 2 with IUIs*
Future Plan: *Planning to do my IVF in January or February 2012.
*
Need to save up some money for the IVF. I found an affordable place (out of state) and will have my phone consultation with the Dr. on 11/7/2011.


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am back after a month trying to 'take a break' from all the stress. Here is mine:
> 
> Name: *Rona*
> Age: *39; hubby 40*
> How many children: *0; hubby: 1 son (18 years old)*
> How long TTC current bean: *3 years NTNP, over 12 months seriously
> Any problems diagnosed: Unexplained*
> Previous/Current treatments: *8 rounds of clomid, 2 with IUIs*
> Future Plan: *Planning to do my IVF in January or February 2012.
> *
> Need to save up some money for the IVF. I found an affordable place (out of state) and will have my phone consultation with the Dr. on 11/7/2011.

:hi: rona! hope you had a nice month off. Im taking this month off from TTCing (but still coming on here!). We will :sex: but not monitoring anything else. Im hoping to do IVF next month and saving hard. I hope you can afford it soon too :hugs: its exciting as a lot of us are going for it over the next few months.


----------



## sadie

Dmom, what about valerian root? I heard it is much healthier in the long run and more natural than melatonin (from my dr.friend). And really, you must eliminate the tylenol. I have a strong feeling about that being part of your problem. That and lack of water.


----------



## crystal443

Rona- hope you had a great month off!!

Sarah- I hope you get your IVF cycle in next month!! 

I've drank 2 glasses of iced tea and 2 bottles of water and seriously I feel like my teeth are floating :) I'll drink another with dinner and try to get one more in...I don't have time to drink all this water and then go to the washroom.:haha: I'll add a bottle a day until I get to 6, I remember why I hate drinking water now..its the frequent trips to the toilet:haha::haha:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Rona...good luck with the Ivf prep for Jan.
Crystal...go girl with the water, don't forget going to the bathroom is a good sign!!!! Although i might have to buy shares in andrex it is going so fast this week :winkwink:


----------



## GreenFingers

So I am back from my scan, I have to go back tomorrow for another one as I have 3 not quite mature enough to give the go ahead for egg collection on Monday. Tomorrow they will see if they are big enough or if we need to delay until Wednesday. 

So I only have 2 mature ones and 3 on the way and a couple two small and off the scale, so the most I am going to end up with is 5 follicles I think.

I knew that with DOR I might not produce that many but I am on the maximum dosage of drugs and I have done everything else I could have with my lifestyle so I can't help being disappointed. I am trying to think that it's quality that's important but in my heart I feel it a numbers game and am pretty down hearted right now :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> So I am back from my scan, I have to go back tomorrow for another one as I have 3 not quite mature enough to give the go ahead for egg collection on Monday. Tomorrow they will see if they are big enough or if we need to delay until Wednesday.
> 
> So I only have 2 mature ones and 3 on the way and a couple two small and off the scale, so the most I am going to end up with is 5 follicles I think.
> 
> I knew that with DOR I might not produce that many but I am on the maximum dosage of drugs and I have done everything else I could have with my lifestyle so I can't help being disappointed. I am trying to think that it's quality that's important but in my heart I feel it a numbers game and am pretty down hearted right now :cry:

all you need is ONE good one...take it from me :hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Thanks both, I am just feeling a little down right now...must be the drugs :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

just trying out my savings ticker :haha::haha::haha:
im going to add the funds as I receive cheques this month!


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> just trying out my savings ticker :haha::haha::haha:
> im going to add the funds as I receive cheques this month!

Cute!:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> just trying out my savings ticker :haha::haha::haha:
> im going to add the funds as I receive cheques this month!
> 
> Cute!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I have to keep myself entertained this month :coffee:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Rona, welcome back.

GreenFingers, so sorry you're feeling down. This TTC thing is so emotional. One minute up, the next down. Feeling hopeful and then losing hope. We'll all be thinking of you and wishing you the best. :friends: :dust:

Sarah, adorable ticker. :flower:

AFM... TMI alert, we DTD this morning. :sex: And the hubs had such trouble concentrating, it was almost DDTD. He's so cute about it though, he won't give up. I had my own problems as the PreSeed was really stinging me for some reason today.


----------



## sarahincanada

someone viewing my ticker who doesnt know me and know that I am waiting for cheques from clients will think how the hell will she raise $10,000 in 1 month :rofl: I should have a disclaimer saying I am not into any illegal activities :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

I think you should add a pimp emoticon to your siggy!

https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/our-favourite/pimp.gif

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> someone viewing my ticker who doesnt know me and know that I am waiting for cheques from clients will think how the hell will she raise $10,000 in 1 month :rofl: I should have a disclaimer saying I am not into any illegal activities :rofl:

They are going to hear you say 'spa' and waiting for money....

You're going to be the BnB prostitute! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> someone viewing my ticker who doesnt know me and know that I am waiting for cheques from clients will think how the hell will she raise $10,000 in 1 month :rofl: I should have a disclaimer saying I am not into any illegal activities :rofl:

Sarah ,I love your ticker :thumbup:Wish u all the very best with your upcoming ivf ,u are such a lovely girl and I am wishing good things happening for you ,:dust::dust::dust::friends::friends::friends::hugs2::hug:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> I think you should add a pimp emoticon to your siggy!
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/our-favourite/pimp.gif
> 
> :rofl:

omg I love that one, WHERE do you find all these smileys/emoticons!!


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> someone viewing my ticker who doesnt know me and know that I am waiting for cheques from clients will think how the hell will she raise $10,000 in 1 month :rofl: I should have a disclaimer saying I am not into any illegal activities :rofl:
> 
> They are going to hear you say 'spa' and waiting for money....
> 
> You're going to be the BnB prostitute! :haha:Click to expand...

a girl has to do what a girl has to do for IVF!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> someone viewing my ticker who doesnt know me and know that I am waiting for cheques from clients will think how the hell will she raise $10,000 in 1 month :rofl: I should have a disclaimer saying I am not into any illegal activities :rofl:
> 
> Sarah ,I love your ticker :thumbup:Wish u all the very best with your upcoming ivf ,u are such a lovely girl and I am wishing good things happening for you ,:dust::dust::dust::friends::friends::friends::hugs2::hug:Click to expand...

thank you my lovely :kiss: Im hoping we will all get sticky BFPs very soon....we have been waiting long enough surely its time :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Myemoticons.com


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> someone viewing my ticker who doesnt know me and know that I am waiting for cheques from clients will think how the hell will she raise $10,000 in 1 month :rofl: I should have a disclaimer saying I am not into any illegal activities :rofl:
> 
> They are going to hear you say 'spa' and waiting for money....
> 
> You're going to be the BnB prostitute! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> a girl has to do what a girl has to do for IVF!!!!Click to expand...

Hey Sarah...sure you're waiting on cheques from your "spa" mm hmm just like I had to get cheques from my "web business" we do what we have to for IVF:haha::haha: kidding of course Sarah!!! I really hope you get the money together to get your treatment started!!


----------



## crystal443

GreenFingers said:


> So I am back from my scan, I have to go back tomorrow for another one as I have 3 not quite mature enough to give the go ahead for egg collection on Monday. Tomorrow they will see if they are big enough or if we need to delay until Wednesday.
> 
> So I only have 2 mature ones and 3 on the way and a couple two small and off the scale, so the most I am going to end up with is 5 follicles I think.
> 
> I knew that with DOR I might not produce that many but I am on the maximum dosage of drugs and I have done everything else I could have with my lifestyle so I can't help being disappointed. I am trying to think that it's quality that's important but in my heart I feel it a numbers game and am pretty down hearted right now :cry:

We cancelled because we only had 3 follies last cycle, but the FS did tell me that just because you have a low egg number..that does not mean poor quality. With the 3 we had she said statistically 2/3 would fertilize and then half of those would mature so we would have ended up with 1, so if you can get 5 or 6 you're looking at 2 or 3 to either put back or 1 back and 1 or 2 to freeze. LL is right it only takes one, I know how disappointing it is but try to stay positive, you're still in with a great shot:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> So I am back from my scan, I have to go back tomorrow for another one as I have 3 not quite mature enough to give the go ahead for egg collection on Monday. Tomorrow they will see if they are big enough or if we need to delay until Wednesday.
> 
> So I only have 2 mature ones and 3 on the way and a couple two small and off the scale, so the most I am going to end up with is 5 follicles I think.
> 
> I knew that with DOR I might not produce that many but I am on the maximum dosage of drugs and I have done everything else I could have with my lifestyle so I can't help being disappointed. I am trying to think that it's quality that's important but in my heart I feel it a numbers game and am pretty down hearted right now :cry:

sorry I must have missed this yesterday :hugs::hugs::hugs: you are definitely looking for quality over quantity and the nurse I spoke to said if the body is concentrating on making lots of eggs the quality might not be there. so try to keep positive and hope that they are good ones. LL proves that it only takes 1 great egg. does your clinic do the 3 and 5 day transfer?


----------



## sarahincanada

urghh this period is not fun :dohh: having shooting pains today....lovely! its a bit heavier which I was expecting from the progesterone but not too bad.


----------



## GreenFingers

Thanks Sarah and sorry you are suffering this month.

I had my scan yesterday and I now have 5 mature, 1 more that might make it and a couple more that probably won't so egg collection is scheduled for 12:00 Monday. 

I took my HCG shot at midnight yesterday so that's it, no more injections....yippee!! Roll on tomorrow....


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> Thanks Sarah and sorry you are suffering this month.
> 
> I had my scan yesterday and I now have 5 mature, 1 more that might make it and a couple more that probably won't so egg collection is scheduled for 12:00 Monday.
> 
> I took my HCG shot at midnight yesterday so that's it, no more injections....yippee!! Roll on tomorrow....

FXd for you!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Thanks Sarah and sorry you are suffering this month.
> 
> I had my scan yesterday and I now have 5 mature, 1 more that might make it and a couple more that probably won't so egg collection is scheduled for 12:00 Monday.
> 
> I took my HCG shot at midnight yesterday so that's it, no more injections....yippee!! Roll on tomorrow....

omg good luck tomorrow! keeping everything crossed for you! this will be an exciting/stressful week for you :hugs:
so how many days total did you take the injectables?
can you list the medications you have been on so far? I know some people have a big list and others a small list so its interesting


----------



## Natsby

I have mentioned it before on another thread but I´ll say it again on here. I listen to a hypnosis from hypnosisdownloads.com for fertility. They mention that during a study at Saroca university in Israel women who listened to hypnosis during the embryo transfer phase of IVF had a higher success rate than the control group. I think it was 26% as opposed to 14%. It is all to do with getting the womb not to contract during trasfer. Just thought some of you who are doing ivf right now or soon might want to give it a try. Good luck everyone.
(and no I don´t work for the web page, just trying to help.)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Natsby said:


> I have mentioned it before on another thread but I´ll say it again on here. I listen to a hypnosis from hypnosisdownloads.com for fertility. They mention that during a study at Saroca university in Israel women who listened to hypnosis during the embryo transfer phase of IVF had a higher success rate than the control group. I think it was 26% as opposed to 14%. It is all to do with getting the womb not to contract during trasfer. Just thought some of you who are doing ivf right now or soon might want to give it a try. Good luck everyone.
> (and no I don´t work for the web page, just trying to help.)

Thanks for that info Natsby. I wonder how that could translate to IUI's.?


----------



## Natsby

Personally anything that helps me to relax whist ttc is a bonus, if it is stress that is stopping me then I think this helps. I imagine all treatments are helped by a good state of mind.... but then I´m a bit of a hippy.


----------



## crystal443

Greenfingers yaaahhhh!!!!!! Everything crossed for you, but I'm positive you'll do great :)


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> omg good luck tomorrow! keeping everything crossed for you! this will be an exciting/stressful week for you :hugs:
> so how many days total did you take the injectables?
> can you list the medications you have been on so far? I know some people have a big list and others a small list so its interesting

I took them for 8 days in total as follow's:
Cd2 375iu of menopur (the maximum dose)
Cd 6 cetrotide and continue with menopur
Cd 10 hcg shot at midnight and stop all other injections.
Cd 12 egg collection 36 hours after hcg

i am on the short (antagonist) protocol!

Thanks for the luck x x

Natsby great tip about the hypnosis, i find it very relaxing but i didn't know about the embryo transfer facts, very intetesting x x


----------



## GreenFingers

crystal443 said:


> Greenfingers yaaahhhh!!!!!! Everything crossed for you, but I'm positive you'll do great :)

Thanks Crystal, hope your injections are going well, you must have your first scan soon x


----------



## crystal443

Injections are going great, I'm sore today in the ovary area so hopefully that's a good sign :) If we can get 6 eggs I'll be very happy with that and anything more is a bonus:thumbup: We go for a scan tomorrow to check for follies developing and to find out when we start the Orgalutran but we're only 4 days in with stimming so if everything looks good on the scan tomorrow we've still got a few days to go!! I can't wait to find out how many eggs you end up with, we were told there could be more then one egg in the follicle so you could end up getting a few more then you expected:)


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh good luck with your scan but it sounds like they are growing nicely if you feel them x x can't wait to hear how you get on x x


----------



## JanetPlanet

crystal443 said:


> I can't wait to find out how many eggs you end up with, we were told there could be more then one egg in the follicle so you could end up getting a few more then you expected:)

Hmmmm, I'm not sure I knew that!! How exciting!


----------



## LLbean

Crystal mine were hurting too...I think they are not use to having so many follicles at once...they felt heavy!!!

OMG Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## sadie

Does the possibility of two eggs in one follicle also pertain to IUI, with clomid?

good luck tomorrow, gils!

Happy Thanksgiving Day, Canadians!!


----------



## crystal443

LL- I wish mine felt heavy, lol ..but they do feel a bit sore so I'm hoping that's a good sign!! You were an egg making machine LL, I think you would have given a 20 year old a run for their money :)

Sadie- I'm not sure but I think it would be along the same line, I don't think she meant there'd be two in every follicle but when we were discussing our 3 follies we were deciding to cancel or not and she said sometimes there's more then one egg in a follicle but we didn't take the chance. 

Janet- She said when they stim the ovaries heavily, the odd follicle can have more then one egg


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi All, egg collection done! I have 7 eggs, quite pleased with that actually as i was only expecting 5. I'm a bit sore and very sleepy but glad its over.

I should get a call before 2pm tomorrow to advise how many fertilised and how they are going. Now the waiting begins...

Hope your scan went well Crystal x x


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> Hi All, egg collection done! I have 7 eggs, quite pleased with that actually as i was only expecting 5. I'm a bit sore and very sleepy but glad its over.
> 
> I should get a call before 2pm tomorrow to advise how many fertilised and how they are going. Now the waiting begins...
> 
> Hope your scan went well Crystal x x

EGG-cellent news GreenFingers!!!!

FXd for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

LLbean said:


> EGG-cellent news GreenFingers!!!!
> 
> FXd for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:haha:

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Great news, GF! Cant wait for tomorrow's update!


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hi All, egg collection done! I have 7 eggs, quite pleased with that actually as i was only expecting 5. I'm a bit sore and very sleepy but glad its over.
> 
> I should get a call before 2pm tomorrow to advise how many fertilised and how they are going. Now the waiting begins...
> 
> Hope your scan went well Crystal x x


yay :happydance::happydance::happydance:
thats great!
did you feel anything during the ER? thats the part Im most nervous about.
you are not doing ICSI right?
this part is so exciting, hope they do really well. have you thought about how many you would put back in if they do well? my clinic will do 3 at my age, but Im only going with 2 the first time just incase they all take....if Im lucky enough to have 2 of course!


----------



## Indigo77

Really? I think I would do 3. I read that the likelihood of all 3 of them making it is less than 10% but twins does go up to about 30%.**DH and I are ok with twins.


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Greenfingers!!! Sounds like a great retrieval. Will look forward to hearing how things go the next few days. 

Lots and lots of baby dust to you!!!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, egg collection done! I have 7 eggs, quite pleased with that actually as i was only expecting 5. I'm a bit sore and very sleepy but glad its over.
> 
> I should get a call before 2pm tomorrow to advise how many fertilised and how they are going. Now the waiting begins...
> 
> Hope your scan went well Crystal x x
> 
> 
> yay :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> thats great!
> did you feel anything during the ER? thats the part Im most nervous about.
> you are not doing ICSI right?
> this part is so exciting, hope they do really well. have you thought about how many you would put back in if they do well? my clinic will do 3 at my age, but Im only going with 2 the first time just incase they all take....if Im lucky enough to have 2 of course!Click to expand...

Sounds like a great plan. :thumbup:
I hope you get 2 that stick!! :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Yay Greenfingers.

You must be so relieved that it's over and that the outcome was even better than you expected!


----------



## GreenFingers

> yay :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> thats great!
> did you feel anything during the ER? thats the part Im most nervous about.
> you are not doing ICSI right?
> this part is so exciting, hope they do really well. have you thought about how many you would put back in if they do well? my clinic will do 3 at my age, but Im only going with 2 the first time just incase they all take....if Im lucky enough to have 2 of course!

Thanks everyone xx

i didn't feel anything as i was sedated however i do feel very sore now, they told me to take it very easy over the next few days.

We are having icsi due to morphology issues.

The NHS will only put 1 back if you are under 37, i am 37 in March so i am going to try and fight for 2 given my DOR i dont feel i have the time not too!!!


----------



## readyformore

GreenFingers said:


> The NHS will only put 1 back if you are under 37, i am 37 in March so i am going to try and fight for 2 given my DOR i dont feel i have the time not too!!!

Hmmmm, well, now that is very interesting.


----------



## Milty

Glad to hear good news!

Hope you feel normal again soon.


----------



## crystal443

Greenfingers- Yahhhhh!!!! that's fantastic :) I'm only allowed one back at my clinic as well, our fs said rarely do they put 2 back anymore:shrug: I'm so glad it went well for you and you got more then expected so that's a bonus!!

We went to have the scan done and she couldn't see anything, my ovaries were to high so we had to wait until the ultrasound department could take us, the right ovary which did nothing last cycle had 2 but one follie is very small so not usable and my left ovary has 5 or 6 so that's what we were hoping for and the FS told us there could be one or two more on collection day that they didin't see. They ended up having to do an abdominal scan to find my ovaries...so I started the antagonist shots today and they'll call Sat and tell me what time to trigger and collection will be Monday :)


----------



## Indigo77

OMG! How exciting! It seems so fast!


----------



## crystal443

It does doesn't it??? I'm glad its going to be quick, this stuff is making me:wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Emotional? Or just psycho-bitchy? :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Honestly I think its from worrying about it,lol. I'm a bit irritable but not too bad and I did start to cry for no reason last night and thought what the hell am I doing?lol DH has been great though and I think that's why I haven't gotten really irritable or emotional..he picks up the slack so its been ok :)


----------



## Indigo77

It sounds like you snagged one of the good ones. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

way to go Crystal!!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Yeah Indigo I'm lucky :) He's always been great with the kids and would have a dozen if possible,lol. So how are things with you did you call your clinic?

LL- Thanks, I'm just on my way over to your journal..you made this look way too easy,lol


----------



## LLbean

I never lied. I swear it was not as bad as people paint it. You will see


----------



## crystal443

Lol LL...its not as bad as I thought it would be physically..but I worry way to much!! I think I might clean the house really good this week and keep busy :)


----------



## GreenFingers

Crystal great news about the numbers, that's wonderful x x


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Everyone, just had the call.....

Out of 7 eggs 6 have fertilised and we didn't even have to have ICSI...all those vitamins and no drinking must have helped those little eggies and spermies!!

They are so pleased they want to go to blastocyst with a transfer on Sat.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## readyformore

Oh, Greenfingers!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yeah!!! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That's great!


----------



## LLbean

WOOO HOOO!!!!! See? WAY TO GO GreenFingers!!!!


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Lol LL...its not as bad as I thought it would be physically..but I worry way to much!! I think I might clean the house really good this week and keep busy :)

well yes, that part I get, we all worry LOL but that's on us HAHAHA


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hi Everyone, just had the call.....
> 
> Out of 7 eggs 6 have fertilised and we didn't even have to have ICSI...all those vitamins and no drinking must have helped those little eggies and spermies!!
> 
> They are so pleased they want to go to blastocyst with a transfer on Sat.
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

wow amazing news, great job!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

crystal wow it has gone fast, cant wait to see what happens

FX'd for both of you! wow you will be pupo soon 

you girls make it seem so easy and so I want to get going now!! I felt quite nauseous on 75ml gonal f so a little worried what I will be like on 300ml. also worried about ER, but it seems most people dont remember much (I had read a blog with someone who had a lot of pain during the retrieval, but it seems thats not the norm).


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Really? I think I would do 3. I read that the likelihood of all 3 of them making it is less than 10% but twins does go up to about 30%.**DH and I are ok with twins.

I know the chances of all 3 making it is small, but seeing as I dont know whats stopping me getting pregnant what if IVF solves everything and all 3 implant! if the first try doesnt work I would happily put in 3 next time.

I would really prefer just one baby as twins are really hard on you physically during pregnancy and after (doing everything x 2), plus theres so many more chances of complications. I used to want to have 2 and get it over with, but a couple of friends on here recently gave birth and are talking about BF and sleepless nights so I do think with 2 it would be soooo hard.


----------



## hockey24

Greenfingers - that is soooo exciting!!!! Fantastic news this morning! 

Just really makes me want to get right to IVF hearing these fantastic stories!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Natsby

Fantastic Green fingers, I really hope this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## crystal443

That is fantastic news Greenfingers:) You must be sooooo relieved!!!


----------



## sadie

Great news, Greenie!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> That is fantastic news Greenfingers:) You must be sooooo relieved!!!

Im assuming the relief doesnt come in till she sees how many make it to blastocyst...does anyone know what kind of stats there are on this kind of thing....she has 6 that have fertilised, how many usually end up going to blastocyst?? this part is so interesting....greenfingers how are you keeping occupied this week!


----------



## crystal443

Yeah sarah true enough :) I'll be relieved if any fertilize though!! Not sure what the stats are on blasts LL might know, her little bean was a 5 day transfer


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Yeah sarah true enough :) I'll be relieved if any fertilize though!! Not sure what the stats are on blasts LL might know, her little bean was a 5 day transfer

13 fertilized, 8 were dividing correctly and made it to Blastos but only 1 of those passed the PGD


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah sarah true enough :) I'll be relieved if any fertilize though!! Not sure what the stats are on blasts LL might know, her little bean was a 5 day transfer
> 
> 13 fertilized, 8 were dividing correctly and made it to Blastos but only 1 of those passed the PGDClick to expand...

hey LL, does that mean the 7 would have died off eventually? or is the PGD testing quite invasive and damages the blastos? just something I was wondering.

also anyone know what happens if none make it....you've already used all those drugs and done the ER, so does that mean you still have to pay most of the cost? Im sure each clinic is different I just wondered if anyone knew. sorry if that seems depressing, I just want to be prepared. Im going on my IVF info night on thursday :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah sarah true enough :) I'll be relieved if any fertilize though!! Not sure what the stats are on blasts LL might know, her little bean was a 5 day transfer
> 
> 13 fertilized, 8 were dividing correctly and made it to Blastos but only 1 of those passed the PGDClick to expand...
> 
> hey LL, does that mean the 7 would have died off eventually? or is the PGD testing quite invasive and damages the blastos? just something I was wondering.
> 
> also anyone know what happens if none make it....you've already used all those drugs and done the ER, so does that mean you still have to pay most of the cost? Im sure each clinic is different I just wondered if anyone knew. sorry if that seems depressing, I just want to be prepared. Im going on my IVF info night on thursday :thumbup:Click to expand...

your payment does not guarantee results. I doubt any one does. If you find a place that guarantees a baby or your money back let me know LOL

the seven all tested with some chromosomal issue or another...it happens. There are certain chromosomal abnormalities that do lead to MC eventually...or you also run the risk of having a child with issues. Honestly I personally did not want to risk that.


----------



## crystal443

Not depressing Sarah, IVF costs alot!! When we had our cancelled cycle last cycle we had to pay 1245 in cancellation fees. It basically means we had to pay for treatment up to 5 days of stimming. The sad part is all of the costs are pretty much up to ET..so if you don't have any fertilize it will probably be almost all of your money gone. You can ask your clinic but I've never heard of a clinic that refunds if nothing fertilizes. Ask your clinic what's charged up to that point and they can give you a decent idea of how much you would lose. They can normally tell at your first scan if everything is going to move forward or not so you can make a decision at that point and you'll only lose a small portion of money.

You'll probably have an appointment with your PLA which is the person that handles accounts for your doctor(no idea what they're called in Canada) and she/he will go over every cost and you can ask about cancelled cycles or failed cycles. It really isn't depressing Sarah, we asked alot of questions because its alot of money to hand over and you every right to question how your money will be allocated for treatment.


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> That is fantastic news Greenfingers:) You must be sooooo relieved!!!
> 
> Im assuming the relief doesnt come in till she sees how many make it to blastocyst...does anyone know what kind of stats there are on this kind of thing....she has 6 that have fertilised, how many usually end up going to blastocyst?? this part is so interesting....greenfingers how are you keeping occupied this week!Click to expand...

I am hugely relieved to have so many fertilise, i was not expecting to have as many as 6 embryos. I tell you i am a rollercoaster of emotions, i was so excited yesterday but i am now so nervous to find out how they did overnight. Lets see how the numbers go over the week.....i had a big glass of wine last night as a treat as i haven't drunk in weeks and tonight we might go and catch a movie....this week is really going to drag!!

LL that's amazing that all of yours that fertilised made it to blasto stage, we don't get offered any screening though so we just have to take a chance!! Saying that dh did have genetic screening before we started and all was clear x x

Sarah i hope you enjoy your info session, is getting closer and closer for you now.

Crystal, how's the injections going now, getting a little swollen yet!?


----------



## Indigo77

LL...Did they tell you what the chromosomal abnormalities were?


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah sarah true enough :) I'll be relieved if any fertilize though!! Not sure what the stats are on blasts LL might know, her little bean was a 5 day transfer
> 
> 13 fertilized, 8 were dividing correctly and made it to Blastos but only 1 of those passed the PGDClick to expand...
> 
> hey LL, does that mean the 7 would have died off eventually? or is the PGD testing quite invasive and damages the blastos? just something I was wondering.
> 
> also anyone know what happens if none make it....you've already used all those drugs and done the ER, so does that mean you still have to pay most of the cost? Im sure each clinic is different I just wondered if anyone knew. sorry if that seems depressing, I just want to be prepared. Im going on my IVF info night on thursday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> your payment does not guarantee results. I doubt any one does. If you find a place that guarantees a baby or your money back let me know LOL
> 
> the seven all tested with some chromosomal issue or another...it happens. There are certain chromosomal abnormalities that do lead to MC eventually...or you also run the risk of having a child with issues. Honestly I personally did not want to risk that.Click to expand...

yes I know nowhere guarantees results :dohh: I just wondered if you are out the whole cost or do the clinics give a bit of a break. Ive not heard many people on here crying they spent $12,000 and none fertilized, thats why I asked!


----------



## hockey24

Sarah, I think every clinic is different but my clinic will credit you back a piece if you do not do the transfer due to non-fertilization. Might be a small piece but its something. 

I went in for a Day 8 scan after being on Follistim for 5 days. We were worried I would not respond well due to high FSH but the nurse was very please with the early results and I have a good number of follicles growing. I think I had 4 nice sized follies on one side and 1 on the other. Its still too early to tell how many will mature but it was so nice to have some positive news this morning!! :happydance: 

She said that she was very encourage that I would be a great IVF candidate, if needed as the meds would be at an even higher dosage and should produce even more. Now if I could just get the insurance company to agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Sarah, I think every clinic is different but my clinic will credit you back a piece if you do not do the transfer due to non-fertilization. Might be a small piece but its something.
> 
> I went in for a Day 8 scan after being on Follistim for 5 days. We were worried I would not respond well due to high FSH but the nurse was very please with the early results and I have a good number of follicles growing. I think I had 4 nice sized follies on one side and 1 on the other. Its still too early to tell how many will mature but it was so nice to have some positive news this morning!! :happydance:
> 
> She said that she was very encourage that I would be a great IVF candidate, if needed as the meds would be at an even higher dosage and should produce even more. Now if I could just get the insurance company to agree!! :thumbup:

yay hockey thats great news! so you are on 300 follistim for IUI....Im going to be on that dosage for IVF! how come so high for IUI, are they not worried about multiples? my first IUI with injectables I was only on 75 and they were going to up it to 150 this month but I skipped the month. thats great she is positive about IVF....but hopefully you wont need that, come on bfp!


----------



## LLbean

with us the $13K was like a deposit...as we did things they took it from that credit...if that makes sense.

About the embryos...each one was different...some had Trisomy13, some trisomy18, I think one was possibly DS etc... We don't have that in our families but it is normal with age that they get a bit loopy if you catch my drift. Hence why the chance of MC increase with age as well...plus I am sure rushing them all to produce at the same time is not ideal either LOL


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I think every clinic is different but my clinic will credit you back a piece if you do not do the transfer due to non-fertilization. Might be a small piece but its something.
> 
> I went in for a Day 8 scan after being on Follistim for 5 days. We were worried I would not respond well due to high FSH but the nurse was very please with the early results and I have a good number of follicles growing. I think I had 4 nice sized follies on one side and 1 on the other. Its still too early to tell how many will mature but it was so nice to have some positive news this morning!! :happydance:
> 
> She said that she was very encourage that I would be a great IVF candidate, if needed as the meds would be at an even higher dosage and should produce even more. Now if I could just get the insurance company to agree!! :thumbup:
> 
> yay hockey thats great news! so you are on 300 follistim for IUI....Im going to be on that dosage for IVF! how come so high for IUI, are they not worried about multiples? my first IUI with injectables I was only on 75 and they were going to up it to 150 this month but I skipped the month. thats great she is positive about IVF....but hopefully you wont need that, come on bfp!Click to expand...

I asked my nurse about that and she said the doctor likes to be more aggressive if he feels its necessary rather than gradually easing up the dosage. Given my high FSH, they figured I would need a higher dosage to get things rolling. She told me IVF would require like 450 of follistim! Yikes!! Obviously with IVF you have control of fertilization but we'll see on Friday how many look like they will actually reach maturity as I don't want to be starring in my own multiplicity reality show!


----------



## readyformore

LLbean said:


> About the embryos...each one was different...some had Trisomy13, some trisomy18, I think one was possibly DS etc... We don't have that in our families but it is normal with age that they get a bit loopy if you catch my drift. Hence why the chance of MC increase with age as well...plus I am sure rushing them all to produce at the same time is not ideal either LOL

Wow! :wacko:

That really puts it into perspective doesn't it.

We all hear about chromosomal issues, but it was right there in your face. Were you surprised? At the very least, I would be thanking my lucky stars about doing PGD. Good call on your part.


----------



## GreenFingers

Hockey - great news about the follicles...let's hope IUI is the way forward for you and you never need to get to IVF!!

So...just had the call from my embryologist. Out of the 6 that fertilised 1 did not start to divide. All the others are dividing nicely and I have a couple at the 2 cell stage, a couple at the 4 cell stage and 1 at the 6 cell stage. 

Then she went into the grades, the 6 cell is the worst grade at Grade 4 and the other are grade 3. Grade 1 is the best at this clinic. She said ther is a big difference between 3 and 4 so that one is of a much poorer quality. She also said there is a much higher chance of success for Grade 1 to 3 than Grade 4 to 6 and they hardly ever give an embryo a Grade 1.

This really really has not helped my nerves, grade 3 does not feel that great to me and I am getting really anxious for Saturday to get here. I can not find anything to help on line as everyone seems to grade them differently, very annoying!! I want some indication os success rates with grade 3...

They will not look at them again until 4pm Friday when they will call with another update and book me in.

Oh god....this is the longest week of my life!!!


----------



## readyformore

Greenfingers, how many are they going to transfer?


----------



## hockey24

Wow Greenfingers! I can understand why you are anxious! And having to wait until Friday afternoon for the next update would drive me crazy!! I think you need to plan some fun activities for the next couple days to help pass the time faster and occupy your thoughts to keep from over obsessing (I know - not possible)! 

But so excited for you!! I'd be very curious what other IVF'ers grades were and their results.


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hockey - great news about the follicles...let's hope IUI is the way forward for you and you never need to get to IVF!!
> 
> So...just had the call from my embryologist. Out of the 6 that fertilised 1 did not start to divide. All the others are dividing nicely and I have a couple at the 2 cell stage, a couple at the 4 cell stage and 1 at the 6 cell stage.
> 
> Then she went into the grades, the 6 cell is the worst grade at Grade 4 and the other are grade 3. Grade 1 is the best at this clinic. She said ther is a big difference between 3 and 4 so that one is of a much poorer quality. She also said there is a much higher chance of success for Grade 1 to 3 than Grade 4 to 6 and they hardly ever give an embryo a Grade 1.
> 
> This really really has not helped my nerves, grade 3 does not feel that great to me and I am getting really anxious for Saturday to get here. I can not find anything to help on line as everyone seems to grade them differently, very annoying!! I want some indication os success rates with grade 3...
> 
> They will not look at them again until 4pm Friday when they will call with another update and book me in.
> 
> Oh god....this is the longest week of my life!!!

thanks for all that info, and I agree theres so much online that contradicts itself I wouldnt rely on that...can your clinic tell you the success rates for grade 3? does the grade now stay the same or can they improve? perhaps do a post in the assisted folder asking for success with grade 3 and Im sure theres some people with that same grading. I would also find the wait hard, although once you have the ET at least the time to get a bfp is shorter for many women so I suppose this is like week 1 of the 2WW. Im keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> Hockey - great news about the follicles...let's hope IUI is the way forward for you and you never need to get to IVF!!
> 
> So...just had the call from my embryologist. Out of the 6 that fertilised 1 did not start to divide. All the others are dividing nicely and I have a couple at the 2 cell stage, a couple at the 4 cell stage and 1 at the 6 cell stage.
> 
> Then she went into the grades, the 6 cell is the worst grade at Grade 4 and the other are grade 3. Grade 1 is the best at this clinic. She said ther is a big difference between 3 and 4 so that one is of a much poorer quality. She also said there is a much higher chance of success for Grade 1 to 3 than Grade 4 to 6 and they hardly ever give an embryo a Grade 1.
> 
> This really really has not helped my nerves, grade 3 does not feel that great to me and I am getting really anxious for Saturday to get here. I can not find anything to help on line as everyone seems to grade them differently, very annoying!! I want some indication os success rates with grade 3...
> 
> They will not look at them again until 4pm Friday when they will call with another update and book me in.
> 
> Oh god....this is the longest week of my life!!!

I've been there!!!

Hang tight...it will be Friday before you know it. We did not know how many good ones until we got there for the transfer...it was hard to hear that out of 8 only one passed the tests....but look now...7+ weeks :winkwink: ONE is all you need


----------



## crystal443

Greenfingers- I'm sure it'll all be fine as LL said and it really does only take one so I hope Friday comes quickly for you :) 

Hockey- Good luck with your IUI cycle, I was one 450 Puregon (same as Gonal F) because I'm a poor responder and it wasn't too bad :)

Sarah- Hopefully your money will be ready to go soon, that's a big relief when you know the money's in your hand


----------



## GreenFingers

Thanks all for your support!! It means a lot, i will ask a lot more questions when they phone on Friday!!

ps we seem to have some cool mobile site which is much easier to use but there is no thanks button so again....THANKS


----------



## crystal443

I haven't seen the mobile site yet :) Will have to check it out!!


----------



## crystal443

Good luck Greenfingers....hope your embies are doing great!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Thanks Crystal, just one more day and we should get an update at around 4pm to see how they are today, sooooo nervous!

How are you feeling? Not long now!


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Thanks Crystal, just one more day and we should get an update at around 4pm to see how they are today, sooooo nervous!
> 
> How are you feeling? Not long now!

hoping for good news for you :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Greenfingers - I'm crossing my fingers for you today!! I think its just cruel to make you wait until 4pm but it will be worth the wait!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi all, I've had the call, all 5 are still going for it!!!
2 are showing compaction and 1 is in the early stages, this is the stage before blasto. They expect them to reach blasto tomorrow!

The other 2 are at the 7 cell stage, one of them is the lower grade one.

Another hurdle jumped, very excited now, going in for transfer at 8:30.

I've been having acupuncture so go before and after transfer tomorrow....woo hoo x


----------



## hockey24

Greenfingers that is fantastic news!! So excited for you!!! What a great way to start the weekend!


----------



## readyformore

GreenFingers said:


> Hi all, I've had the call, all 5 are still going for it!!!
> 2 are showing compaction and 1 is in the early stages, this is the stage before blasto. They expect them to reach blasto tomorrow!
> 
> The other 2 are at the 7 cell stage, one of them is the lower grade one.
> 
> Another hurdle jumped, very excited now, going in for transfer at 8:30.
> 
> I've been having acupuncture so go before and after transfer tomorrow....woo hoo x

:wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Great news! :wohoo:

Did your clinic actually recommend acupuncture?


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hi all, I've had the call, all 5 are still going for it!!!
> 2 are showing compaction and 1 is in the early stages, this is the stage before blasto. They expect them to reach blasto tomorrow!
> 
> The other 2 are at the 7 cell stage, one of them is the lower grade one.
> 
> Another hurdle jumped, very excited now, going in for transfer at 8:30.
> 
> I've been having acupuncture so go before and after transfer tomorrow....woo hoo x

:dance::dance::dance::dance:

amazing news. so do you think you will transfer 2 tomorrow? this week has gone fast for me, its probably gone slow for you though. I also want to have acupuncture with my IVF :thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

I've been having acupuncture for 6 months and i find it very calming, Im sure its helped stabilize my cycle. Our hospital do recommend it though and you can have it done there if you wish.

I have no idea Sarah if they will do 1 or 2, i guess we just wait and see. How are you getting on with your month off so far?


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> I've been having acupuncture for 6 months and i find it very calming, Im sure its helped stabilize my cycle. Our hospital do recommend it though and you can have it done there if you wish.
> 
> I have no idea Sarah if they will do 1 or 2, i guess we just wait and see. How are you getting on with your month off so far?

im doing great thanks, but trying to find the $12,000 for next month is stressing me and I wonder if I should wait. We have a spa business and its really slow and we are down $3000 this month so if that continues I wont be able to afford it. oh well, a few more months wait is nothing. but Im still going to try for november!


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers that is WONDERFUL!!!! will be thinking of you tomorrow...STICK BABIES STICK!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> GreenFingers that is WONDERFUL!!!! will be thinking of you tomorrow...STICK BABIES STICK!!!

you are a wonderful person :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## crystal443

Yaaaahhhhh greenfingers that is wonderful news....so happy for you


----------



## constancev18

Wonderful news, Greenfingers. Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## crystal443

I do my trigger tonight at10:20 and go in for egg collection at 10:20 on mon and they do the collection at 11:20 , I hope there's some nice eggs growing:)


----------



## GreenFingers

crystal443 said:


> I do my trigger tonight at10:20 and go in for egg collection at 10:20 on mon and they do the collection at 11:20 , I hope there's some nice eggs growing:)

Excellent news, last injection today then...woo hoo!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi All

Just had my embryo transfer and they put back 2, woo hoo. They had not quite made it to blasto but they were very close so they offered 2. She said they would have become blasto at some point today but i was scheduled in at 8:30am!

I have to say it did hurt a bit as they struggled with my cervix, but it is quite uncommon, she said it is usually less painful than a smear.

My pregnancy test is scheduled for the 26th, 12 days time.....keeping my feet up today and being looked after by my wonderful DH x


----------



## Milty

How exciting I'm so glad they let you do 2!


----------



## hockey24

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck Greenfingers!!!


----------



## LLbean

OMG how WONDERFUL Greenfingers!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!

You are next Crystal :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> I do my trigger tonight at10:20 and go in for egg collection at 10:20 on mon and they do the collection at 11:20 , I hope there's some nice eggs growing:)

yay great news! remind me how many follicles did you have on your last scan?


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just had my embryo transfer and they put back 2, woo hoo. They had not quite made it to blasto but they were very close so they offered 2. She said they would have become blasto at some point today but i was scheduled in at 8:30am!
> 
> I have to say it did hurt a bit as they struggled with my cervix, but it is quite uncommon, she said it is usually less painful than a smear.
> 
> My pregnancy test is scheduled for the 26th, 12 days time.....keeping my feet up today and being looked after by my wonderful DH x

amazing!!! :dance::dance::dance: you are PUPO with twins. Oh please stick please stick [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; take care of yourself.....how long do they say to rest up, just the day? 

p.s my last IUI was uncomfortable but the first 2 were great and I barely felt a thing. I guess it depends on cervix position at the time and the nurse.


----------



## sarahincanada

for those of you who have done the injectables for IVF: how many days did you inject for? Im going to be on 300 per day and budgeting for 10 days, but just interested how many days you guys did, thank you in advance :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Well I did Gonal-f for about 12 days I believe. Basically until trigger shot


----------



## GreenFingers

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes, it really has made a huge difference to have you all cheering me on.

My clinic has not given me any advise at all about how long to rest or actually what to do or not do. Not very good is it, I have read in a few books to take it easy the first 3 to 4 days which is what i plan to do!

Sarah - I injected for only 8 days but i was on the short protocol, hope you get the funds together soon :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> Thanks everyone for all your good wishes, it really has made a huge difference to have you all cheering me on.
> 
> My clinic has not given me any advise at all about how long to rest or actually what to do or not do. Not very good is it, I have read in a few books to take it easy the first 3 to 4 days which is what i plan to do!
> 
> Sarah - I injected for only 8 days but i was on the short protocol, hope you get the funds together soon :hugs:

They told me to take it easy day of transfer and noting vaginally till pregnancy test. Also not bathtubs or anything like that


----------



## GreenFingers

LL very sensible advise x


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> for those of you who have done the injectables for IVF: how many days did you inject for? Im going to be on 300 per day and budgeting for 10 days, but just interested how many days you guys did, thank you in advance :flower:

My script is for 9dys of 225 iu of Menopur/Menoral.


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- I did 10 days of Puregon and 5 days of the antagonist and then the trigger :)


----------



## crystal443

Greenfingers,so happy for you and you could be up the duff with twins hehe.I have a great feeling you'll get your BFP:)Can't wait to find out!!

Sarah- Scarily I only had the one scan on day 5 of stimming and there were 7 follies with three good sized ones and I haven't had a scan since which is scaring the hell out of me because I have no idea if any grew more or what.Not totally impressed but I guess I'll find out tomorrow

LL-hey,I hope your doing ok today and you're planning that next cycle:) 

I was told I could go back to work the day of transfer....pffffft I don't bloody think so,lol.I'm going to have a couple days of relaxing:)


----------



## ksluice

Hi All,
Thank you for all your posts that make me feel less alone--all my RL girlfriends are posting on FB about being pregnant for the second time and its making me nutty. We've been TTC for about 2 years now with 1 MC last August. Nothing since and starting a Femera/Ovidrel IUI cycle this month (CD 1 today, waiting to have a prelim scan confirmed for Monday). 

Your stories of stress and success are so inspiring to me. It makes me feel like I can do this too, and might even have folks I can talk to when I feel like my other friends wouldn't understand. Thanks for being here and sharing your stories and smarts!!

K.


----------



## GreenFingers

Crystal, don't even think about going to work, my god! Put those feet up and take it easy, your mind will not be on work!

Ksluice....hello and good luck on your first IUI x


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- I did 10 days of Puregon and 5 days of the antagonist and then the trigger :)

crystal what does antagonist mean? its funny I keep hearing this word and having no clue :dohh:


----------



## hockey24

So after taking 300 of follistim for 8 days and my trigger shot last night in prep for my IUI tomorrow - my hormones have officially gone crazy! After snapping at my husband for no reason, I then fell into an emotional down turn and cried for 2 hours! :cry::sad2:

Holy crap, I'm so tired of this!!! I can't imagine what pregnancy will do to me! (but I can't wait to find out!)


----------



## GreenFingers

Hockey, so sorry to hear you are feeling down, not long to go now and the drugs have finished so you should start to feel better x x

Sarah, Im on the antagonist protocol and as far as i know it is the same as the short protocol, might be wrong though x x


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> So after taking 300 of follistim for 8 days and my trigger shot last night in prep for my IUI tomorrow - my hormones have officially gone crazy! After snapping at my husband for no reason, I then fell into an emotional down turn and cried for 2 hours! :cry::sad2:
> 
> Holy crap, I'm so tired of this!!! I can't imagine what pregnancy will do to me! (but I can't wait to find out!)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
its almost over, you have done so well so take care of yourself and really hope this is your month
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## constancev18

Ksluice-good luck this cycle and with the iui.

We're au natural until ivf in Dec-Jan. I'm content that health-wise I'm doing all that I can to help things diet-wise, emotionally (trying to remain stress-free), and physically (walking at least every other day-helps me to relax too). I had a positive opk tonight so I'm thinking positive for the next 2 wks. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

constancev18 said:


> Ksluice-good luck this cycle and with the iui.
> 
> We're au natural until ivf in Dec-Jan. I'm content that health-wise I'm doing all that I can to help things diet-wise, emotionally (trying to remain stress-free), and physically (walking at least every other day-helps me to relax too). I had a positive opk tonight so I'm thinking positive for the next 2 wks. :)

January IVFer here too, lol.

Doing one more month of Tamoxifen and then relaxing for the holidays.


----------



## GreenFingers

Morning All.

This morning I awoke to a little spotting, well actually (sorry if this is TMI) a couple of clots really and a bit of bleeding. I am currently 2dp5dt. I have cramps exactly like AF is on her way so I really don't know what is going on.

Trying to stay positive and hope it's implantation but it sure feel like the witch is on her evil way, could it fail this early if it was going to?

So I have my feet up and I am trying very hard to not spend hours searching the web for answers!!! :wacko:


----------



## readyformore

GreenFingers said:


> Morning All.
> 
> This morning I awoke to a little spotting, well actually (sorry if this is TMI) a couple of clots really and a bit of bleeding. I am currently 2dp5dt. I have cramps exactly like AF is on her way so I really don't know what is going on.
> 
> Trying to stay positive and hope it's implantation but it sure feel like the witch is on her evil way, could it fail this early if it was going to?
> 
> So I have my feet up and I am trying very hard to not spend hours searching the web for answers!!! :wacko:

:hugs:
I have no clue greenfingers.
I'm sure you won't find the answer on the web though. 
Maybe spend your time surfing for new recipes. At least you won't drive yourself crazy that way, and it might provide a good distraction. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> Morning All.
> 
> This morning I awoke to a little spotting, well actually (sorry if this is TMI) a couple of clots really and a bit of bleeding. I am currently 2dp5dt. I have cramps exactly like AF is on her way so I really don't know what is going on.
> 
> Trying to stay positive and hope it's implantation but it sure feel like the witch is on her evil way, could it fail this early if it was going to?
> 
> So I have my feet up and I am trying very hard to not spend hours searching the web for answers!!! :wacko:

you can call your doctor to check but I believe that is normal. I was like that straight off the transfer...that scared me but they said it was normal


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Morning All.
> 
> This morning I awoke to a little spotting, well actually (sorry if this is TMI) a couple of clots really and a bit of bleeding. I am currently 2dp5dt. I have cramps exactly like AF is on her way so I really don't know what is going on.
> 
> Trying to stay positive and hope it's implantation but it sure feel like the witch is on her evil way, could it fail this early if it was going to?
> 
> So I have my feet up and I am trying very hard to not spend hours searching the web for answers!!! :wacko:

I would think its way too early for AF, FX'd its implantation....perhaps 2 little beans snuggling in could cause the bleeding? and the cramps could be implantation too. let us know what your clinic says if you ask, and rest loads :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> Ksluice-good luck this cycle and with the iui.
> 
> We're au natural until ivf in Dec-Jan. I'm content that health-wise I'm doing all that I can to help things diet-wise, emotionally (trying to remain stress-free), and physically (walking at least every other day-helps me to relax too). I had a positive opk tonight so I'm thinking positive for the next 2 wks. :)
> 
> January IVFer here too, lol.
> 
> Doing one more month of Tamoxifen and then relaxing for the holidays.Click to expand...

yay thats great news dachsundmom :thumbup: lots of action in this thread over the next few months.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow Sarah, your ticker is moving quickly!


----------



## GreenFingers

Thank you all for your kind words, the spotting has stopped so fingers crossed it was implantation!!!


----------



## ksluice

[/QUOTE]

I would think its way too early for AF, FX'd its implantation....perhaps 2 little beans snuggling in could cause the bleeding? and the cramps could be implantation too. let us know what your clinic says if you ask, and rest loads :winkwink:[/QUOTE]

I completely vote for this explanation too. It's too early for AF, so there is more reason for PMA than for anything else. 

Also, I don't know if anyone else watched "The Big C" on showtime this summer, but my favorite line was, "the internet is not for medical information, the internet is for porn." :winkwink:


----------



## ksluice

dachsundmom said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> Ksluice-good luck this cycle and with the iui.
> 
> We're au natural until ivf in Dec-Jan. I'm content that health-wise I'm doing all that I can to help things diet-wise, emotionally (trying to remain stress-free), and physically (walking at least every other day-helps me to relax too). I had a positive opk tonight so I'm thinking positive for the next 2 wks. :)
> 
> January IVFer here too, lol.
> 
> Doing one more month of Tamoxifen and then relaxing for the holidays.Click to expand...

I think we're all on a similar schedule with IVF as a January option. It will be really great to have folks to go through it with!!


----------



## LLbean

I may have to wait until January too...after the D&C and all...generally speaking they want 3 months to heal the uterus


----------



## GreenFingers

ksluice said:


> I completely vote for this explanation too. It's too early for AF, so there is more reason for PMA than for anything else.
> 
> Also, I don't know if anyone else watched "The Big C" on showtime this summer, but my favorite line was, "the internet is not for medical information, the internet is for porn." :winkwink:

Ha ha love it, I shall remember that advice!!


----------



## crystal443

Greenfingers- I hope that was implantation bleeding for you!!! Yahhhh!!! I've got a great feeling about your cycle :)

DMom- Yahhhh!!!! If this cycle doesn't work out for us we'll be waiting until January for another cycle soooooo there's lots of company:) SO excited and happy for you!!

LL- I was just in your journal..so glad your doing ok and I didn't realize Dmom would be going for IVF then too so that's fantastic :)

I won't repeat myself with what happened yesterday here, I did write it in my journal if anyone wants to pop over :) Glad to see all the good news though!!


----------



## Milty

This is going to be exciting.

My Doc appt. is tomorrow to discuss my options and possible tests I might need done.


----------



## crystal443

Best of luck Milty:hugs: Can't believe there's so many of us in this thread now, I don't know if its a good thing or not,lol


----------



## LLbean

Good luck Milty!!!


----------



## Milty

I'm taking DH so he can remember everything and ask all my planned questions because most likely I will just freeze up.


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal and Milty...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Tamoxifen is not going to be my friend this time around; this is the first time I have used it right after a soy cycle, and I think it's too much.:nope:


----------



## ksluice

so, one that i've learned reading LL's and Crystal's journals is: Im not going to be too worried about my IUI meds. I know that probably even sounds silly to you ladies, but its a big deal in my mental bubble. SO, thank you very much for that!

Part of my jitters comes from the fact that I have a history of migraine, and I get stroke-like symptoms with those...blah blah blah, BUT my first FS (last year, different city) got me rather freaked out about it. He insisted I go see a neurologist before he would consent to any treatment, but then I got a HSG pg, so we never really did anything, but then sadly, not enough sticky. 

So now were back on the train and all checked out and a wad of drugs in hand (well, the ovidrel is in the fridge). I got my preliminary US today, and they said I had a nice thin lining, which they said was good. One of my ovaries is behind my uterus (waving hi to crystal's i think) the other is more to the side. They counted up the follicles Im starting with and seemed to be happy with it, so Im off to taking pills tomorrow. 

5mg of letrazole/femara 1x/day for days 4-8 then another scan on day 12 and hopefully the trigger shot there at the office. 

I think I read that some of you found Clomid easier if it was taken right before bed. Would you suggest the same for femara?


----------



## ksluice

Milty said:


> This is going to be exciting.
> 
> My Doc appt. is tomorrow to discuss my options and possible tests I might need done.

fx and lots of luck to you!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think Ready took Femara at night...


----------



## readyformore

ksluice said:


> so, one that i've learned reading LL's and Crystal's journals is: Im not going to be too worried about my IUI meds. I know that probably even sounds silly to you ladies, but its a big deal in my mental bubble. SO, thank you very much for that!
> 
> Part of my jitters comes from the fact that I have a history of migraine, and I get stroke-like symptoms with those...blah blah blah, BUT my first FS (last year, different city) got me rather freaked out about it. He insisted I go see a neurologist before he would consent to any treatment, but then I got a HSG pg, so we never really did anything, but then sadly, not enough sticky.
> 
> So now were back on the train and all checked out and a wad of drugs in hand (well, the ovidrel is in the fridge). I got my preliminary US today, and they said I had a nice thin lining, which they said was good. One of my ovaries is behind my uterus (waving hi to crystal's i think) the other is more to the side. They counted up the follicles Im starting with and seemed to be happy with it, so Im off to taking pills tomorrow.
> 
> 5mg of letrazole/femara 1x/day for days 4-8 then another scan on day 12 and hopefully the trigger shot there at the office.
> 
> I think I read that some of you found Clomid easier if it was taken right before bed. Would you suggest the same for femara?

Well, I'm going to try to say this really gently.

I did 2.5 mg of femara last month cd 3-7. I am not prone to headaches, but it gave me a headache all day, for 10 days straight. 
Not everyone has the same side effects, so it is possible that you won't experience this. But, I would have whatever anti-migraine meds you have at home, on hand. Just in case. :hugs:
I also had bad PMS, but I had relationship issues at the same time which compounded the effect. So I'm not sure what was from the drugs, what was from the depression of a failing cycle, and what was from stress with my relationship, and what was from femara. It was a combination of all of those I am sure.

I prefered clomid, but it thinned my lining, so we thought femara was a better choice.

I would take it at night in hopes to avoid any side effects. 
I took mine in the morning due to a question of exactly what cd I was on. I felt 6am was better for timing of cd3.

Anyway, I hope that doesn't scare you off. It is definately worth a try.
Good luck.

And I have to get all nursey/mothery on you and insist you go see a neurologist. If one specialist wants you to see another, you go. Even if you think that they are over-reacting, you should go. If the neurologist blows it off, then that's fine. But, I would definately make an appoitnment. :flower:


----------



## readyformore

Dmom-

I think you will do fine with tmx right after soy. 

What are you worried about? Mental sanity? If that's it, I have total confidence in you........leaky boobs and all!!


----------



## ksluice

Thanks Ready!! for that info and for the looking out part. I did see the neuro, she said i was a classic migraineur and that she didn't love the idea of artif. hormones but had no probs with pregnancy. That's why my new FS went with the Femera--she said it doesn't cause xtra estradiol. 

So its fingers crossed that something great comes from the IUI, but thinking through what you wrote, maybe I should get a neuro here (we moved recently). It always takes forever to get in for a first appt, but if the IUI doesn't work it would be good to have a relationship started just as a double check the protocol with the neuro if we move to IVF in the new year. Hmmm.

And please fx for me b/c i'm not allowed migraine meds due to my aura symptoms. So, if there must be headaches, ONLY NORMAL HEADACHES PLEASE....


----------



## readyformore

ksluice said:


> Thanks Ready!! for that info and for the looking out part. I did see the neuro, she said i was a classic migraineur and that she didn't love the idea of artif. hormones but had no probs with pregnancy. That's why my new FS went with the Femera--she said it doesn't cause xtra estradiol.
> 
> So its fingers crossed that something great comes from the IUI, but thinking through what you wrote, maybe I should get a neuro here (we moved recently). It always takes forever to get in for a first appt, but if the IUI doesn't work it would be good to have a relationship started just as a double check the protocol with the neuro if we move to IVF in the new year. Hmmm.
> 
> And please fx for me b/c i'm not allowed migraine meds due to my aura symptoms. So, if there must be headaches, ONLY NORMAL HEADACHES PLEASE....

If you've already seen a neuro, that'll do :thumbup:.

And my headache, was exactly that, a headache. I took lots of tylenol/motrin and my laundry piled up because I wanted to lay on the couch and watch tv all day, but I didn't call in sick to work.

Good luck! Sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Wow Sarah, your ticker is moving quickly!

Yes! I have budgeted that if I get all the cheques owing to me I will be able to afford it, so just changing my ticker as I get them in. My only worry is our one business, its really slow and I have to move over money to cover payroll when its slow. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; it covers itself over the next month.

how much are you budgeting for your ivf or do you have any insurance coverage?


----------



## sarahincanada

hey noticed a couple of new people posting in our thread, thats great! if you can give me your info I will add you to the first page

Name: 
Age: 
How many children: 
How long TTC current bean:
Any problems diagnosed:
Previous/Current treatments: 
Future Plan:

and anyone wanting me to update their info on the first page let me know!
cant wait till all the list has flashing BFPs.


----------



## dachsundmom

My stupid insurance only covers investigation...the rest is on us.:growlmad:

As it stands now, I think it will end up being around $25-30k...this is it, one round and we pray, lol.

Even with a package, we'd get more than one round, but the meds aren't included and there are sooooo many extras...:nope:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Can't believe there's so many of us in this thread now, I don't know if its a good thing or not,lol

I like to think of it this way: we are a bunch of determined women wanting our BFP's asap!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> and anyone wanting me to update their info on the first page let me know!

I'm not sure what I'm doing right now Sarah.
I've given myself permission to change my mind monthly.:winkwink:

This cycle and next are natural cycles. 
Maybe IUI after that? :shrug: 

I guess you could say I'm on hold for a couple of cycles.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> My stupid insurance only covers investigation...the rest is on us.:growlmad:
> 
> As it stands now, I think it will end up being around $25-30k...this is it, one round and we pray, lol.
> 
> Even with a package, we'd get more than one round, but the meds aren't included and there are sooooo many extras...:nope:

wow! my $11,000 doesnt seem so bad. its so unfair how different the price is depending on where you live.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> and anyone wanting me to update their info on the first page let me know!
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing right now Sarah.
> I've given myself permission to change my mind monthly.:winkwink:
> 
> This cycle and next are natural cycles.
> Maybe IUI after that? :shrug:
> 
> I guess you could say I'm on hold for a couple of cycles.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I agree, I changed my mind monthly too. how come you decided for a couple of natural cycles? Im loving my month off, its CD14 for me and I only know that as Im recording BDing into FF. I had lots of watery cm yesterday but apart from that Im oblivious to whats happening and loving it!!


----------



## ksluice

sarahincanada said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I agree, I changed my mind monthly too. how come you decided for a couple of natural cycles? Im loving my month off, its CD14 for me and I only know that as Im recording BDing into FF. I had lots of watery cm yesterday but apart from that Im oblivious to whats happening and loving it!!

My acupuncturist recommended I do just this last cycle. No temping, no POAS, just trying to chill out. She said when you're TTC for a long time, all the monitoring can become stress triggers. It really was wonderful. I only wish it had instantly resulted in BFP. Maybe it will for you :)


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> and anyone wanting me to update their info on the first page let me know!
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing right now Sarah.
> I've given myself permission to change my mind monthly.:winkwink:
> 
> This cycle and next are natural cycles.
> Maybe IUI after that? :shrug:
> 
> I guess you could say I'm on hold for a couple of cycles.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I agree, I changed my mind monthly too. how come you decided for a couple of natural cycles? Im loving my month off, its CD14 for me and I only know that as Im recording BDing into FF. I had lots of watery cm yesterday but apart from that Im oblivious to whats happening and loving it!!Click to expand...

I did 4 back to back with my first son and I had planned on doing the same now.
 
My DH suggested we take a month off. I had a cyst, the meds sucked ass, and we need to work on relationship issues. 
I was actually relieved when he suggested it.

So, here we sit. 

I will give him his couple of months off then I want to try again in Jan/Feb. Feb is my month, lol! I can't skip it.


----------



## GreenFingers

Ready- try and enjoy the time off and get yourself all relaxed and geared up for the new year x x


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> I did 4 back to back with my first son and I had planned on doing the same now.
> 
> My DH suggested we take a month off. I had a cyst, the meds sucked ass, and we need to work on relationship issues.
> I was actually relieved when he suggested it.
> 
> So, here we sit.
> 
> I will give him his couple of months off then I want to try again in Jan/Feb. Feb is my month, lol! I can't skip it.

awww hope the relationship is ok, TTC can definitely strain things. We are pretty good but I can tell Ive been yelling at my hubby more since on medications :haha: and yes, you cant miss Feb!!


----------



## Milty

Well I'm excited and had a great appointment today!

She loved my FF charts by the way. So she reviewed all my info from over the years which was a lot since I've been seeing her for about 20 years.

She gave me the results from my ultrasound I had in Jan. that I didn't really remember much about. 

Normal uterus : good!
endometrium linning: 11mm 
Right Ovary: Posteromedially positioned?: containing 1 - 2.2 follicle 1 - 2.4 follicle and 1 - .7 follicle for a total of 3 
Left Ovary: containing 1 - 2.3 follicle and several subcentimeter follicles basicly 1 ready for use. 

So she wants me to do a progesterone test on day 21 to make sure I'm actually releasing a follicle. She thinks I might be having trouble releasing one of the ones I'm producing. So I'm schedule on Nov. 7th for that which is actually CD 22.

She also made me feel better about anything else she might have me do and we can go as fast or slow as I like. Overall very good!


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> Well I'm excited and had a great appointment today!
> 
> She loved my FF charts by the way. So she reviewed all my info from over the years which was a lot since I've been seeing her for about 20 years.
> 
> She gave me the results from my ultrasound I had in Jan. that I didn't really remember much about.
> 
> Normal uterus : good!
> endometrium linning: 11mm
> Right Ovary: Posteromedially positioned?: containing 1 - 2.2 follicle 1 - 2.4 follicle and 1 - .7 follicle for a total of 3
> Left Ovary: containing 1 - 2.3 follicle and several subcentimeter follicles basicly 1 ready for use.
> 
> So she wants me to do a progesterone test on day 21 to make sure I'm actually releasing a follicle. She thinks I might be having trouble releasing one of the ones I'm producing. So I'm schedule on Nov. 7th for that which is actually CD 22.
> 
> She also made me feel better about anything else she might have me do and we can go as fast or slow as I like. Overall very good!

Sounds GREAT!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh good! :thumbup:

I have an appt on Nov 7 or 8, too...


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so glad you had a good appointment! :flower:


----------



## Milty

Oh I almost forgot she started me on a prescription for some vitiam that contains DHA and EPA. They would like anyone over 35 TTC to take them.


----------



## Milty

FX for all of us!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Oh I almost forgot she started me on a prescription for some vitiam that contains DHA and EPA. They would like anyone over 35 TTC to take them.

EPA?


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> Oh I almost forgot she started me on a prescription for some vitiam that contains DHA and EPA. They would like anyone over 35 TTC to take them.

DHA or DHEA? they are different


----------



## dachsundmom

DHA is a fatty acid, isn't it?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> DHA is a fatty acid, isn't it?

yes, an omega-3/fish oil

FYI here is info on improving your egg quality
https://www.squidoo.com/egg-health


----------



## dachsundmom

I used to take spirulina for weight loss, lol


----------



## Milty

Ok I've read the fine print and it says the DHA is derived from 310mg of fish oil. 

The EPA is actually Eicosapentaenoic Acid and I think is another type of omega 3


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> Well I'm excited and had a great appointment today!
> 
> She loved my FF charts by the way. So she reviewed all my info from over the years which was a lot since I've been seeing her for about 20 years.
> 
> She gave me the results from my ultrasound I had in Jan. that I didn't really remember much about.
> 
> Normal uterus : good!
> endometrium linning: 11mm
> Right Ovary: Posteromedially positioned?: containing 1 - 2.2 follicle 1 - 2.4 follicle and 1 - .7 follicle for a total of 3
> Left Ovary: containing 1 - 2.3 follicle and several subcentimeter follicles basicly 1 ready for use.
> 
> So she wants me to do a progesterone test on day 21 to make sure I'm actually releasing a follicle. She thinks I might be having trouble releasing one of the ones I'm producing. So I'm schedule on Nov. 7th for that which is actually CD 22.
> 
> She also made me feel better about anything else she might have me do and we can go as fast or slow as I like. Overall very good!

glad you had a good appointment! so what are your thoughts on treatments etc? 

Indigo I cant wait for your appointment, do you have to get any blood work done ahead of time?


----------



## Indigo77

Nope.


----------



## ksluice

Indigo77 said:


> Nope.

I'm so happy for your good appt Milty! And GL to you too, Indigo.

I'm just popping in to say I took my first day of 5 days of pills today. I'm so nervous, but so far so good. No SE, but it is a little early I realize. If I understand how this all works, the femara should shut down my estrogen production so I imagine SE's won't start until my current estrogen flushes out. In any case, its started. FC for me please. 

Im trying to plan lots of activities to keep my mind off things, including (I just decided) an xtra acupuncture. I think I'll email her now to see if she can fit me in. Stress reduction, here I come :)


----------



## GreenFingers

Ksluice....relaxation is the way to go...good luck on this cycle, i have everything crossed for you!

Milty, sounds like you had a good appointment and are on your way! My nutritionalist advised fish oil liquid, 1 tea spoon a day. Its vile but she said you would need to take 9 capsules to get the same levels!! I've been taking it for 2 months now.

Afm- its only 5dp5dt and it is dragging, I've already started to poas but all bfn so far, what do i expect this early, lol!


----------



## readyformore

ksluice said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I'm so happy for your good appt Milty! And GL to you too, Indigo.
> 
> I'm just popping in to say I took my first day of 5 days of pills today. I'm so nervous, but so far so good. No SE, but it is a little early I realize. If I understand how this all works, the femara should shut down my estrogen production so I imagine SE's won't start until my current estrogen flushes out. In any case, its started. FC for me please.
> 
> Im trying to plan lots of activities to keep my mind off things, including (I just decided) an xtra acupuncture. I think I'll email her now to see if she can fit me in. Stress reduction, here I come :)Click to expand...

My SE started about 12 hours or so post first dose of femara.
I hope you breeze by without an issue.


----------



## readyformore

While talking to DH last night, I was complaining about femara, and he told me to try clomid again. But, that has a higher chance of multiples. It thinned my lining too, but I know that estrace will work to counteract it.

So, I'm torn. . . . . . 

I think I will decide this winter, probably the day prior to my first dose, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, the chance of mutiples is so slim...and Femara gave you the ignored 2nd follie anyway....


----------



## Milty

glad you had a good appointment! so what are your thoughts on treatments etc? 

Indigo I cant wait for your appointment, do you have to get any blood work done ahead of time?[/QUOTE]

Well she my Doc feels as though we may have a follicile release problem or an egg quality problem due to my hyper O. I had some test done about 10 yrs ago and they didn't find anything but it could be different now. Now this is the part of the appt. I started to zone out a little bit. Anyway she says she can give me something to trigger the release if thats the problem. 

If it is egg quality she may want me to try some other things. She mentioned clomid and I almost had a cow. I am sooo worried about multilples as every time they have ever checked me I have a several eggs ready to go. Also my family is so full of twins I can't even count how many there are. My mom and grandmother are both twins. Plus there are two sets of triplets. All of this completely natural I can't imagine what would happen when taking something. She tried to ease my worry about that saying the odds were not that much greater and there was otherthings besides clomid but I pretty much wasn't listing at that point. :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Indigo: It would drive me crazy to wait for 2 weeks...you seem so calm and collected.

Ready: Did you take anything with your first IUI? I understand your thoughts on multiples but I think I'm extra paranoid. 

Greenfingers: :hugs:

I am so werid, acupuncture sounds really nice but here I am afraid to take pills and I have difficulty with taking tests.


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> She mentioned clomid and I almost had a cow. I am sooo worried about multilples as every time they have ever checked me I have a several eggs ready to go. Also my family is so full of twins I can't even count how many there are. My mom and grandmother are both twins. Plus there are two sets of triplets. All of this completely natural I can't imagine what would happen when taking something. She tried to ease my worry about that saying the odds were not that much greater and there was otherthings besides clomid but I pretty much wasn't listing at that point. :shrug:

I'm right there with you.

I did clomid/IUI for my first son. My cycle that worked, I had 3 follicles and 1 resulted in a baby. I was at a different point in my life and made different choices than I would now. If I was in my late thirties/fourties without any children, I would welcome a twin pregnancy.

Currently, I do NOT want twins, for a variety of reasons which I'm sure nobody wants to hear. 
I did femara last cycle b/c there was a 7% chance as opposed to 10% or better with clomid. My goal was single digit risk, lol.

I'm just not sure. IUI only has a 15-20% chance of success each cycle, then it's 10% or so for twins. So, you are more than likely to not get pregnant with any baby at all. But, still, as much of a pessimist/realist that I am, I am afraid it would be my luck somehow to get specifically the one thing I was afraid of. If that makes any sense.........


----------



## Indigo77

There is nothing more I can do about it, so that is why I am calm, I guess. :shrug:
I have 2 appts with the 2 REs here and I am on both their cancellation lists...


----------



## readyformore

Yeah, may as well just sit back and relax. 

When I had an appointment with my RE, they called me 2 days before and told me they had to cancel and move my appointment 2 weeks away. I hung up the phone and cried for 20 minutes straight. I had to wait for the next cycle for treatment. I'm sure somebody remembers that. It put me into a tailspin. I just couldn't do one more cycle without help. 
It's funny now, b/c I have skipped the next 2 cycles with treatment. I guess it provided some reassurance. I am ovulating. Noone seems concerned about my yucky amh and fsh, and dh has swimmers.

Like you said Indigo, at this point, what's one more month?


----------



## hockey24

Alright - I'm starting to think anything is worth trying once. I booked a consultation with an acupuncturist for tomorrow to see how they can help me get that :bfp:!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Alright - I'm starting to think anything is worth trying once. I booked a consultation with an acupuncturist for tomorrow to see how they can help me get that :bfp:!

oooh thats great! Im going to request acupuncture with my IVF, I think they do before and after the transfer to prepare your body for the embryos. I did call and leave a message for the acupuncture place associated with my clinic but no reply, so will have to ask my clinic on day 1 if they can arrange.

I got another cheque yesterday, Im so close! I revised the amount I need to $11,000 as Im hoping meds with only be $3800. The set cost is $6000 for the IVF and $1200 for ICSI. I will have an extra few thousand in my account as a just incase, I also have to think about the freezing cost if I have any extra.

Also I will be on 300ml of gonal f per day....so when I go CD3 they will probably sell me the 900 pen....but Im going to ask for 3 lots of the 300ml pen. reason being each pen has an overfill and you can usually get out an extra 100ml. so over 3 pens thats an extra 300ml! anyone else do that? the 900ml pen probably has the same overfill, so you lose out. I managed to get out an extra 75ml from each of my 300ml pens and theres was some left.


----------



## ksluice

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Alright - I'm starting to think anything is worth trying once. I booked a consultation with an acupuncturist for tomorrow to see how they can help me get that :bfp:!
> 
> oooh thats great! Im going to request acupuncture with my IVF, I think they do before and after the transfer to prepare your body for the embryos. I did call and leave a message for the acupuncture place associated with my clinic but no reply, so will have to ask my clinic on day 1 if they can arrange.
> 
> I got another cheque yesterday, Im so close! I revised the amount I need to $11,000 as Im hoping meds with only be $3800. The set cost is $6000 for the IVF and $1200 for ICSI. I will have an extra few thousand in my account as a just incase, I also have to think about the freezing cost if I have any extra.
> 
> Also I will be on 300ml of gonal f per day....so when I go CD3 they will probably sell me the 900 pen....but Im going to ask for 3 lots of the 300ml pen. reason being each pen has an overfill and you can usually get out an extra 100ml. so over 3 pens thats an extra 300ml! anyone else do that? the 900ml pen probably has the same overfill, so you lose out. I managed to get out an extra 75ml from each of my 300ml pens and theres was some left.Click to expand...

Wowsers! Hurray for your ticker! That is awesome. And I love how smart and strategic you are with the meds. That is just great.


----------



## ksluice

Oh and btw, I LOVE acupuncture. I've been doing it since mid-july and its totally made a difference in my cycle. TMI but my period is different in length and quantity and my whole cycle just feels smoother somehow. If I weren't already 40 I would probably give it another 6 mos w/o doing a ART. Plus, it totally does chill me out. For the first month or so, 1 treatment would make everything feel like water off a duck's back for about an entire day. It still makes me feel calm, but not quite as out of it as it did at first. 

My doc fit me in for an xtra appt. today at 1:00. Im so happy. So far SE are pretty mild, but this AM i felt SO tired. Like I did when I was a teenager and could sleep until 1pm. Good news: so far no headache (your FX are clearly working Ready, thank you!). The tireds seem to come in waves but if Im really lucky the acupuncture will help.

So, that's the Femara update.


----------



## hockey24

Sarah I thought about that with my pen going through the last round of injections. I was taking 300ml a day out of 900ml vials. I now have 3 vials with a little left in the bottom. I thought about using it but didn't want to stick myself 3 times. Next time I will definitely be more strategic like you!

Can you continue to use the same vials if you have extra next month? I have 600ml left in another one. I'm assuming they don't expire that quickly right? 

Ksluice - glad to hear on the acupuncture. That seems to be the consensus so worth a shot! Good luck with the doc today!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Can you continue to use the same vials if you have extra next month? I have 600ml left in another one. I'm assuming they don't expire that quickly right?

my clinic said the opened medication expired after a month (unopened can stay in the fridge for a few months) and I was also told to keep my opened in a cool dry place but didnt need to be in the fridge. 

but someone else on here was told they can use the opened as long as in the fridge....so I guess check with your clinic! would be interesting to hear what others have been told.


----------



## readyformore

That could be an amazing savings Sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> That could be an amazing savings Sarah!

I know right! someone else on here had mentioned it. Im just wondering if my clinic will let me buy 3 x 300 over the 900....hopefully they are ok and dont look at me as if I have 2 heads :haha: it would be different if the 900 gonal f was cheaper than 3x300 gonal f, but it isnt :growlmad:


----------



## readyformore

Why would it make a difference to them?
Hopefully it won't!


----------



## crystal443

It shouldn't make a difference how you want to buy the meds, but I guess they can be a bit finicky!!


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> It shouldn't make a difference how you want to buy the meds, but I guess they can be a bit finicky!!

crystal big :hugs::hugs::hugs: I just saw your signature and went and looked at your journal...I had no idea...did I miss something or did you not post it on here? I can barely keep up with the couple of threads Im on on here as it is, so I dont venture over to journals much. Im so sorry regarding the response but glad to read you are ok and happy to have some time off :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Sarah :) I think we're going to look for a different doctor or maybe clinic, but def looking forward to a few months off from it to make some decisions :) Can't wait to see how you get on with things!! Very exciting :)


----------



## Milty

Crystal :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Sarah have you thought about networking with your FS to see if you can put your SPA info in their clinic? I would think a lot of TTC laddies might really enjoy a relaxing spa day. Just and off thought I had.


----------



## GreenFingers

There are so many people gearing up for Jan now, so excited for you all. We plan to do our second in Jan if this doesn't work so who knows i might be joining you!


----------



## readyformore

How's your head ksluice?


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> Sarah have you thought about networking with your FS to see if you can put your SPA info in their clinic? I would think a lot of TTC laddies might really enjoy a relaxing spa day. Just and off thought I had.

great idea, but the spa is an hour away in a different town so I dont think people would travel. also I dont think they allow advertising. but good idea, I should look into some fertility centres in the town the spa is in and offer them a discount to relax. thank you for the idea!!


----------



## sarahincanada

greenfingers how are you doing??

I will probably do my 2nd IVF around Jan depending on my cycle and travelling home for Christmas. but I hope greenfingers and I will be cheering you all on with sticky beans inside of us [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## ksluice

readyformore said:


> How's your head ksluice?

:hi: ready - thanks for checking in on me. Head's Ok! I had a rough time for about four hours yesterday. Just felt nutty, but about 3pm I felt much better. I'm waiting for the wave of feeling yucky again, but so far so good. And so far No headaches, mostly just tired and loopy feeling. 

I just took DH to the airport - he's oot til tomorrow, and I think I'm heading for a nap today

crystal sending you :hugs: I hated reading you news.

What's up with you GF? Any news today?


----------



## hockey24

So I went for the acupuncture consultation this morning with a clinic that specializes in fertility. Very impressive. I was always a doubter but now I'm even more curious. 

Got an appointment for my first real session on Saturday. According to the doc, acupuncture can increase your IVF success rate by 10%. Wow! Hey I'm game for that!

Now if I can get my insurance to pay for some of it, that would be even better!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi all Im just sitting waiting....yawn!!! This is so hard, it is the hardest bit of the entire thing, its a out of my hands now and there is nothing i can do.

Im getting really tired by the evening but trying not to read to much into that!

Ksluice hope that yuckiness stays away!

Sarah your ticker is nearly there, when is your first appointment, do you know what protocol you are on yet?

Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## readyformore

How much longer is your wait greenfingers?


----------



## GreenFingers

6 more days!!!!


----------



## readyformore

Ugh, that's long enough to tear your hair out!!

I hope it passes quickly. Maybe learn to knit or something, lol. Let me know if you need directions.


----------



## ksluice

GreenFingers said:


> 6 more days!!!!

I can't remember are you POAS anyway or holding off?


----------



## GreenFingers

Im poas everyday but all bfn so far, i know its early but i am looking hope! 

Hi ready - i just learnt to knit this year and am loving it! Just bought some circular needles so am going to find a project to give them a go x x


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Im poas everyday but all bfn so far, i know its early but i am looking hope!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> how many days past transfer are you now...and it was a 5 day transfer right?? FX you get a bfp very soon, the wait must be so hard :hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Sarah - it will be a week tomorrow so 6dp today and 12dpo if you count egg collection day as ovulation! Still every chance it's too early but I would have thought I would see something soon if it's going to happen. I am going away for the weekend so that should help and then will test again Monday...come on testing day!!

Have a lovely weekend all x


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

my mum arrived here yesterday for a month (lives in england) and today I finally told her all about my TTCing! I had been keeping it from her only because I wanted to surprise her being pregnant one month but finally needed to tell her as she will be here for some of my IVF prep. I feel so relieved!!!!! she took it well and is excited for my IVF (I think she is happy we want children, I think she thought we werent going to bother!!).

so makes me wonder, who have you ladies told about your TTCing? Ive told a couple of friends and my sister, thats it, now my mum.

greenfingers :dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## constancev18

I moved my ivf consult from Nov 3 to Dec 1 bc dh has work trips in Nov. If all goes well, we should have collection right around the end of Dec and complete the procedure in the New Year. :)


----------



## crystal443

Greenfingers- I've got everything crossed for you!!!:dust::dust::dust:

Sarah- very few people know we're TTC, I wish in some ways everyone knew because it is a lonely journey this way...but in some other ways it makes it easier if not many people know:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

no one in our families knows..creates a bunch of problems when they do LOL


----------



## constancev18

No one knows we're ttcing either. It's just so much easier. It would create more stress for me knowing other folks were sorta expectant~waiting to hear the news. :)


----------



## Indigo77

Greenfingers....
FXed & lots of :dust: and hang in there...:hug:

Sarah....
This is going to sound strange, but...
No one on my DH's side knows anything;
My sisters and brother know almost everything;
If my mother knows anything, she did not hear it from us;
Our friends stopped asking a long time ago, and only 1 couple knows we're TTC;
One of my sisters knows our BD and testing schedule;
But my brother knows the most about all of it, especially the IVF part...:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah...only my BFF, one SIL, and my MIL...but, my MIL did not hear it from us...


----------



## Milty

I have not told anyone.


----------



## readyformore

I have told a couple of my close friends and my mom.


Last weekend I told some work friends. At first, I didn't want anyone to be asking if I was pregnant yet. Then as time went on, it felt like a burden to keep it quiet. I also realized that people that know me really well won't be surprised to hear that I am ttc again. I got mixed reviews, but I'm not regretting doing it.

I kind of feel like letting the cat out of the bag with everyone.


----------



## readyformore

Greenfingers, have you ever tried bamboo needles?

I love them. Way better than plastic or that terrible metal.


----------



## hockey24

I have not hidden TTC from anyone. Now I haven't told everyone that I know but if it comes up, I talk fairly openly about it. I have actually found people who open up back to me and tell me what they went through and I feel less alone. And then others who are uncomfortable and then I just change the subject.

I think its so hard on us women when we have problems conceiving and we often feel so alone and guilty. If more people talked about what they went through TTC, then maybe there wouldn't be this disillusion that its easy. :friends:

But thats just my thought :wacko:


----------



## Milty

I don't really hide it. It just never occurs to anyone that I might be still TTC if you know what I mean. All my friends know I wanted a big family and such. I guess because it's been such a long time and because I have never taken the next step and seen a FS they don't realize I'm still working on it. 

I am more open on BNB but I would never talk about the stuff I say on here to anyone in person. I wouldn't even say the word peed let alone POAS in real life. Hehe I'm a prude! I never would have thought that before but the last couple years I've realized it. :blush:


----------



## ksluice

i havent told my close friends any of the details, but ive told a lot of my new friends here in Seattle. Somehow, it was easier b/c they didn't know me so well. My MIL and FiL know pretty much everything too but my side only knows that were TTC


----------



## jilly_j

Hi 
Just wanted to wish you all luck and never to give up hope!
For 7 years i tried to get pregnant, took me 4 years to get the guts to go to the doctor, 1 whole year on clomid and then 4 cycles of IUI. The road has been really bumpy especially with a masive fear of needles and mood swings like you wouldnt believe! Also my husband and i went through a serious bad patch (think it might have been cause he was injecting me!) I even got a date in to start IVF.

However...i am now starting to decorate my nursery :happydance:
I am 18 weeks pregnant and i do believe it is all starting to sink in now, i have been in denial for many many weeks..i never thought this day would ever happen for us

I just wanted to say keep trying!! wishes do come true x:kiss:
:hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Jilly - Congratulations!! That is fantastic!! 

So what finally did the trick? IUI with injectables? 

I can't wait to start decorating a nursery! What an awesome feeling for you!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## readyformore

hockey24 said:


> I think its so hard on us women when we have problems conceiving and we often feel so alone and guilty. If more people talked about what they went through TTC, then maybe there wouldn't be this disillusion that its easy.

Yes, it is very lonely isn't it. :hugs:

I guess my experience has just been different. I openly asked just about every female friend and family member that I have. And not really that many have had issues. A couple here or there. But, it definately made me feel that not many have had struggles. It almost made me feel even more different. 

That's why I like it here so much! It's places like this that make me feel less alone.


----------



## Indigo77

hockey24 said:


> I have not hidden TTC from anyone. Now I haven't told everyone that I know but if it comes up, I talk fairly openly about it. I have actually found people who open up back to me and tell me what they went through and I feel less alone. And then others who are uncomfortable and then I just change the subject.
> 
> I think its so hard on us women when we have problems conceiving and we often feel so alone and guilty. If more people talked about what they went through TTC, then maybe there wouldn't be this disillusion that its easy. :friends:
> 
> But thats just my thought :wacko:

:thumbup:

Congrats Jill! :wohoo:


----------



## Milty

[I guess my experience has just been different. I openly asked just about every female friend and family member that I have. And not really that many have had issues. A couple here or there. But, it definately made me feel that not many have had struggles. It almost made me feel even more different. 

That's why I like it here so much! It's places like this that make me feel less alone.[/QUOTE]

Oh my goodness. One thing I can say is all my close friends have had trouble and lots of it. I've had one friend for 31 years now and her FS told her she would never ever have childern and she should think of adopting. Of course she has 3 girls now and believe it or not the same FS.


----------



## ksluice

hi ladies! last day of femara here. things have been much better after the first day, just tired really. so final pills swallowed, now we just wait for the day 12 scan. 

BUT i have this weird fluttering feeling on one side. i remember reading someone saying something about fluttering feelings...like a twitch inside?...what does it mean??? is it good?

i hope its good. but not too good. not too many follicles good... thoughts?


----------



## readyformore

ksluice said:


> hi ladies! last day of femara here. things have been much better after the first day, just tired really. so final pills swallowed, now we just wait for the day 12 scan.
> 
> BUT i have this weird fluttering feeling on one side. i remember reading someone saying something about fluttering feelings...like a twitch inside?...what does it mean??? is it good?
> 
> i hope its good. but not too good. not too many follicles good... thoughts?

I didn't have that experience, but it doesn't sound bad.

With femara you should only produce 1-2 follicles. Clomid 2-3. You shouldn't have too many. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

jilly_j said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to wish you all luck and never to give up hope!
> For 7 years i tried to get pregnant, took me 4 years to get the guts to go to the doctor, 1 whole year on clomid and then 4 cycles of IUI. The road has been really bumpy especially with a masive fear of needles and mood swings like you wouldnt believe! Also my husband and i went through a serious bad patch (think it might have been cause he was injecting me!) I even got a date in to start IVF.
> 
> However...i am now starting to decorate my nursery :happydance:
> I am 18 weeks pregnant and i do believe it is all starting to sink in now, i have been in denial for many many weeks..i never thought this day would ever happen for us
> 
> I just wanted to say keep trying!! wishes do come true x:kiss:
> :hugs:

wow congrats! not sure if you will come back on this thread but if you so I was wondering was it a natural cycle you got pregnant on, or the 4th IUI? I read in the assisted folder someone getting pregnant on their 6th IUI. But I was done after 3!!


----------



## sarahincanada

ksluice said:


> hi ladies! last day of femara here. things have been much better after the first day, just tired really. so final pills swallowed, now we just wait for the day 12 scan.
> 
> BUT i have this weird fluttering feeling on one side. i remember reading someone saying something about fluttering feelings...like a twitch inside?...what does it mean??? is it good?
> 
> i hope its good. but not too good. not too many follicles good... thoughts?

I would like to add you to my post on the front page that lists everyone on this thread, just need the following info 

Name: 
Age: 
How many children: 
How long TTC current bean:
Any problems diagnosed: 
Previous/Current treatments:
Future plan:

good luck with your scan, which day is it?


----------



## sarahincanada

thank you everyone for your resposes regarding who you have told :flower: wow so many people are keeping this quiet. I also kept in quiet as I dont want people waiting each month to hear the news...its bad enough getting a bfn let alone having to share it with loads of people. But Im so glad my mum knows now and I can talk about it openly.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sarah....
> This is going to sound strange, but...
> No one on my DH's side knows anything;
> My sisters and brother know almost everything;
> If my mother knows anything, she did not hear it from us;
> Our friends stopped asking a long time ago, and only 1 couple knows we're TTC;
> One of my sisters knows our BD and testing schedule;
> But my brother knows the most about all of it, especially the IVF part...:wacko:

so I assume you are close with your brother and sisters then! my sister has known all along too. Also no-one on my hubbies family knows a thing....I would have thought they would have started asking seeing as I just turned 39 but they havent. My hubby is only 29 so they must be wondering if he will be a dad. do you get along with your DH's family?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah...look at your ticker!:happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah...look at your ticker!:happydance:

Im almost there! just hope my business doesnt need to cut into the funds....I wont be celebrating until Ive actually paid, 2 more weeks to go :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Would your clinic let you pay in stages, so you could get started?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Would your clinic let you pay in stages, so you could get started?

yes, but the whole amount is due by egg collection, so you only have about 2 weeks!


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh Sarah so close to that magic figure!

I've been away for the weekend so have to catch up with what going on but wanted to say I am finally going to test tomorrow, it's 2 weeks since egg collection so hopefully long enough... excited and scared at the same time!


----------



## dachsundmom

GreenFingers said:


> Oh Sarah so close to that magic figure!
> 
> I've been away for the weekend so have to catch up with what going on but wanted to say I am finally going to test tomorrow, it's 2 weeks since egg collection so hopefully long enough... excited and scared at the same time!

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Oh Sarah so close to that magic figure!
> 
> I've been away for the weekend so have to catch up with what going on but wanted to say I am finally going to test tomorrow, it's 2 weeks since egg collection so hopefully long enough... excited and scared at the same time!

omg good luck

:dust::dust::dust:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

best of luck GF!!!


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah....
> This is going to sound strange, but...
> No one on my DH's side knows anything;
> My sisters and brother know almost everything;
> If my mother knows anything, she did not hear it from us;
> Our friends stopped asking a long time ago, and only 1 couple knows we're TTC;
> One of my sisters knows our BD and testing schedule;
> But my brother knows the most about all of it, especially the IVF part...:wacko:
> 
> so I assume you are close with your brother and sisters then! my sister has known all along too. Also no-one on my hubbies family knows a thing....I would have thought they would have started asking seeing as I just turned 39 but they havent. My hubby is only 29 so they must be wondering if he will be a dad. do you get along with your DH's family?Click to expand...

Yes...we're close...We are very close in age....and my DH and my sister's DH fit in perfectly....My mother likes to claim she has 6 kids. :wacko:

DH parents are great, but they still don't talk about it. I don't understand it, but I have to follow my DH's lead or he gets upset with me...:shrug:

My MIL has made a few indirect comments to me, not him, and I was vague....DH wants it that way....:shrug:

DH's sister sucks :growlmad:....They have never been close...He is closer with my siblings and my sister's DH....

It's a bit odd, I guess, isn't it? 

I bet they are wondering if your DH will be a dad....They have NEVER asked? 

My in-laws do their very best not to get too nosey and to respect boundaries....which is kind of a new experience for me. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

GreenFingers said:


> Oh Sarah so close to that magic figure!
> 
> I've been away for the weekend so have to catch up with what going on but wanted to say I am finally going to test tomorrow, it's 2 weeks since egg collection so hopefully long enough... excited and scared at the same time!

OMG! FXed, FXed, FXed! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

GF I don't know how you have waited this long!

:dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies!!! Greenfingers:dust::dust::dust::dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I can't wait to find out how your test goes :)

Sarah- Sooooooo close, if you can't do it this cycle coming will you be able to hang on to the money you have and do it next cycle? Although next cycle can seem forever away:hugs::hugs: I really hope you get the rest of your money!!


----------



## ksluice

FX especially for greenfingers and Sarah, but also for everybody!!! I'm really hoping for lots of >35 good news...


----------



## GreenFingers

OMG......i just took the test and my clearblue digital says........Pregnant 1-2 weeks! Ahhhhh i can't believe it......Ahhhhh

We are going to try and keep our feet on the ground until the clinic confirms on Wednesday morning, come on Wednesday!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: (These are good tears!)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Milty

Yeah I'm soooo excited!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Greenfingers! That is fantastic news!!! Come on Wednesday!


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Thanks ladies, I am absolutely gob smacked!! I won't believe it until the clinic confirms....I'm in utter utter shock. On Friday I was starting to feel myself after all the cramps I had been having so I was sure it hadn't worked, I was sooo down as all symptoms had gone!

Just shows you!!! 

Please be ok [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I'm a little bit tearful right now :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Congratulations!!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## ksluice

Oh my goodness oh my goodness oh my goodness!! GF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## readyformore

Yay Greenfingers!!

Screw keeping your feet on the earth and waiting to celebrate til Wednesday. You are proudly knocked up!! :happydance:

Woohoo!!


----------



## constancev18

Congratulations, GreenFingers!!!


----------



## crystal443

Yahhhhh gf!!!!!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## GreenFingers

I am overwhelmed by your kindness and support, we haven't told anyone else until the dr's visit is done but it is so nice to share this with you all :hugs:


----------



## googly

HUGE congratulations GreenFingers!!!!!!! :yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## sarahincanada

yay greenfingers amazing news!!!!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

hoping its a sticky bean...or beans!!!! 

so until what day were you getting bfns....I remember you were away on the weeked so wondered, just for reference for later!!


----------



## crystal443

I found a FS that specializes in IVF for low responders etc so I got an appointment for Dec5 and hopefully he'll give us a fresh look at things :)


----------



## crystal443

Sarah, your almost there for full amount!!! When do you think you'll be starting Nov?


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- Sooooooo close, if you can't do it this cycle coming will you be able to hang on to the money you have and do it next cycle? Although next cycle can seem forever away:hugs::hugs: I really hope you get the rest of your money!!

yes I could definitely do it in December, but the reason I wanted to do November is that I want to go home to England for Christmas if not pregnant. If I am pregnant I probably wouldnt risk an 8 hour flight there and back (after spending $11,000!). So if I did IVF in December it would be too late to find out if its negative and fly home. Also I would loooovvveee an august birthdate as that month my whole family can fly over for birth, birthdays etc. Obviously thats not guaranteed but if Im going to do IVF might as well try and pick my month!



crystal443 said:


> Sarah, your almost there for full amount!!! When do you think you'll be starting Nov?

Well I call in CD1 and go in CD3 to start, so that will be around Nov 1-5, I dont know as I didnt track my ovulation this month!!



crystal443 said:


> I found a FS that specializes in IVF for low responders etc so I got an appointment for Dec5 and hopefully he'll give us a fresh look at things

yay great news!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: is it a local FS or do you have to travel?


----------



## ksluice

crystal443 said:


> I found a FS that specializes in IVF for low responders etc so I got an appointment for Dec5 and hopefully he'll give us a fresh look at things :)

GREAT NEWS!!! wow. its been quite a day on this thread.:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> I found a FS that specializes in IVF for low responders etc so I got an appointment for Dec5 and hopefully he'll give us a fresh look at things :)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Oh good news Crystal


----------



## GreenFingers

Crystal that is great news, so excited for you!

Sarah it was bfn Thursday and Friday and i got a very tiny line on sat and sun on the amazon cheapie you coold barely see it! Sat was 7dp5dt or 12p egg collection. Really hope you get to go for it on your Nov cycle x x


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Crystal that is great news, so excited for you!
> 
> Sarah it was bfn Thursday and Friday and i got a very tiny line on sat and sun on the amazon cheapie you coold barely see it! Sat was 7dp5dt or 12p egg collection. Really hope you get to go for it on your Nov cycle x x

this is great info ....often people think they are out when getting earlier bfn's but you have proven that is not true!

so you had quite a bit of cramping all week?


----------



## GreenFingers

Right from the day of embryo transfer for about 4 or 5 days I had a lot of cramping, it was quite uncomfortable. I also had some bleeding last Monday which would have been 2 days post the 5 day transfer. After about day 5 it mostly stopped and now I just get the odd twinge, especially if I move too quickly. At least you know what can happen when you get your go! xx


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Right from the day of embryo transfer for about 4 or 5 days I had a lot of cramping, it was quite uncomfortable. I also had some bleeding last Monday which would have been 2 days post the 5 day transfer. After about day 5 it mostly stopped and now I just get the odd twinge, especially if I move too quickly. At least you know what can happen when you get your go! xx

so you are going for your beta tomorrow, then is the scan at about 6 weeks?


----------



## GreenFingers

Im not sure they do a beta in the UK, i will find out tomorrow! Will update you when i get back x x


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi all, so its official, i am 4 weeks and one day pregnant!!!! I go for a scan in 3 weeks to check all is ok.

Thank you all for your support through this Ivf cycle.....it means a lot. 

Hope you don't mind if i hang around to cheer you all on x x


----------



## readyformore

I think we all need to be cheered on Greenfingers!!

You transfered 2 right?


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Yeah 2, god what if Im having twins Ahhhhh!


----------



## LLbean

CONGRATS GF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Twins would be AWESOME!!!!

yes do stick around please!!!


----------



## ksluice

Crystal and GF, I am so :happydance: for you!!! And I hope you do stick around to cheer us on. I haven't been hanging here for long, I realize, but your happy stories certainly have a cheering effect over this way. 

I wanted to give an update too, even though its anti-climatic in comparison. I just went for my CD12 US, and had a different doctor which was both wonderful and terrible. Well, I suppose terrible might be an exaggeration. So, I have one follicle ready to go at 20mm, there was another at 18, but the doc felt that the one at 20 needed to be triggered today or we might lose it, so we couldn't wait for the 2nd. He also updated me on a fibroid we found last year, which everyone so far has send wasn't a problem b/c it was far enough from the interior. Well, b/c its CD 12 this doc said it was the optimum time to see any effect, and there is a bulge in my lining b/c of the fibroid which isn't good. He said it would only be a problem if implantation occurred there, but of course with everything else feeling so stacked against older ladies, I'm feeling a bit:sad1:

I mean, the good thing is that he was SO much more informative. He explained everything he saw and what it meant, etc. WONDERFUL and really helpful, because in the end, you want to know whats going on, right? But still, I wish the news didn't have to bring up more hurdles...


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hi all, so its official, i am 4 weeks and one day pregnant!!!! I go for a scan in 3 weeks to check all is ok.
> 
> Thank you all for your support through this Ivf cycle.....it means a lot.
> 
> Hope you don't mind if i hang around to cheer you all on x x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

and please do stick around, I never understand it when people get pregnant and they dont come and post in here anymore. Im not leaving this thread till we are all pregnant!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

ksluice said:


> Crystal and GF, I am so :happydance: for you!!! And I hope you do stick around to cheer us on. I haven't been hanging here for long, I realize, but your happy stories certainly have a cheering effect over this way.
> 
> I wanted to give an update too, even though its anti-climatic in comparison. I just went for my CD12 US, and had a different doctor which was both wonderful and terrible. Well, I suppose terrible might be an exaggeration. So, I have one follicle ready to go at 20mm, there was another at 18, but the doc felt that the one at 20 needed to be triggered today or we might lose it, so we couldn't wait for the 2nd. He also updated me on a fibroid we found last year, which everyone so far has send wasn't a problem b/c it was far enough from the interior. Well, b/c its CD 12 this doc said it was the optimum time to see any effect, and there is a bulge in my lining b/c of the fibroid which isn't good. He said it would only be a problem if implantation occurred there, but of course with everything else feeling so stacked against older ladies, I'm feeling a bit:sad1:
> 
> I mean, the good thing is that he was SO much more informative. He explained everything he saw and what it meant, etc. WONDERFUL and really helpful, because in the end, you want to know whats going on, right? But still, I wish the news didn't have to bring up more hurdles...

that would be a bit worrying, but lets keep our fingers crossed that it doesnt cause a problem. would you have it taken out if this cycle was not successful? I had a polyp removed as it was in the 'preferred place of implantation' and I had read that anything like that in the uterus acts like a natural IUD. But my clinic said many women get pregnant with polyps/fibroids.


----------



## ksluice

sarahincanada said:


> ksluice said:
> 
> 
> Crystal and GF, I am so :happydance: for you!!! And I hope you do stick around to cheer us on. I haven't been hanging here for long, I realize, but your happy stories certainly have a cheering effect over this way.
> 
> I wanted to give an update too, even though its anti-climatic in comparison. I just went for my CD12 US, and had a different doctor which was both wonderful and terrible. Well, I suppose terrible might be an exaggeration. So, I have one follicle ready to go at 20mm, there was another at 18, but the doc felt that the one at 20 needed to be triggered today or we might lose it, so we couldn't wait for the 2nd. He also updated me on a fibroid we found last year, which everyone so far has send wasn't a problem b/c it was far enough from the interior. Well, b/c its CD 12 this doc said it was the optimum time to see any effect, and there is a bulge in my lining b/c of the fibroid which isn't good. He said it would only be a problem if implantation occurred there, but of course with everything else feeling so stacked against older ladies, I'm feeling a bit:sad1:
> 
> I mean, the good thing is that he was SO much more informative. He explained everything he saw and what it meant, etc. WONDERFUL and really helpful, because in the end, you want to know whats going on, right? But still, I wish the news didn't have to bring up more hurdles...
> 
> that would be a bit worrying, but lets keep our fingers crossed that it doesnt cause a problem. would you have it taken out if this cycle was not successful? I had a polyp removed as it was in the 'preferred place of implantation' and I had read that anything like that in the uterus acts like a natural IUD. But my clinic said many women get pregnant with polyps/fibroids.Click to expand...


well, he seemed to think that if implantation occurred there it could be an issue, because the blood supply is diminished, but that so long as implantation was elsewhere it would be ok. He said "thats the problem with fibroids because we can't control where implantation occurs." 

I had a very large fibroid removed in 06, but it was on the exterior and on a stalk so it's removal was no prob for fertility--even so they said not to try after for 6 months, and at this point being told to wait that long seems like the same thing as saying "fugetaboudid". Plus i definitely would only have c-section as a delivery option after, where now I could labor. IDK. It does make me wonder if that was the reason for my MC last year, but my former FS didn't think it was a prob. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

so it looks like I have raised my $11,000 for IVF, but I still have to wait to see if my business cuts into any of it before now and when I start. lets hope not! plus obviously have to get the ok from them on CD3. just waiting for my period.....should be the end of next week :coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

am I the only person doing IVF in November?? and where is everyone else in their cycles? so many people doing different treatments I get confused


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not doing anything but sex in November, lol.

Waiting to OV or maybe I did, who knows anymore...cancer drugs for TTC, what was I thinking? :haha:


----------



## hockey24

Wow Sarah! Congrats! That's fabulous news!!! 

Hope AF is timely and your CD3 gives you the Go Go Go sign!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey have you been testing?

dachsundmom we just did sex this month, only managed about 5 sessions before my mum came to stay. but Ive been LOVING not thinking about TTC much, highly recommend it every now and then :thumbup:


----------



## ksluice

:happydance::happydance: great news sarah!!! hurray for the ticker!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Yeah Sarah i am so excited for you and will be here to hear how it goes everyday :hugs:

Ksluice - can only be good to be under better care, fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - I have not been testing and its been hard to resist the urge! AF is due 11/1 so planning to test on Sunday (10/30) so I can enjoy a long day of moping if necessary rather than rush off to work! 

Thought I am very much hoping that I will be seeing a faint 2nd line for the first time ever! Would just love to know that a BFP can actually happen!


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh Hockey i have everything crossed for you x


----------



## LLbean

me too...FXd!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> and please do stick around, I never understand it when people get pregnant and they dont come and post in here anymore.


:thumbup:
I totally agree with this.

I do have to say that I don't read the bfp sticky, it stings a little bit :blush:
But, I love to read the bfps after fertility treatments. Seeing women work so hard to achieve something that I think EVERY women has the right to experience, gets me a little teary eyed. :cry: I get so excited for them.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> and please do stick around, I never understand it when people get pregnant and they dont come and post in here anymore.
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> I totally agree with this.
> 
> I do have to say that I don't read the bfp sticky, it stings a little bit :blush:
> But, I love to read the bfps after fertility treatments. Seeing women work so hard to achieve something that I think EVERY women has the right to experience, gets me a little teary eyed. :cry: I get so excited for them.Click to expand...

yes me too! anyone who has taken some time to get a BFP Im happy for and especially the assisted. Its the 'dont give up hope I got pregnant first time at 40' that sting me!!

I was just reading the IVF successes in the assisted folder, lots of people have success first time! but I am not allowing myself to get hopeful or excited as I dont want to be crushed. Too bad really, it would be nice to go into it really excited.


----------



## LLbean

Sarah LOVE your new Avatar!!!!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> and please do stick around, I never understand it when people get pregnant and they dont come and post in here anymore.
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> I totally agree with this.
> 
> I do have to say that I don't read the bfp sticky, it stings a little bit :blush:
> But, I love to read the bfps after fertility treatments. Seeing women work so hard to achieve something that I think EVERY women has the right to experience, gets me a little teary eyed. :cry: I get so excited for them.Click to expand...
> 
> yes me too! anyone who has taken some time to get a BFP Im happy for and especially the assisted. Its the 'dont give up hope I got pregnant first time at 40' that sting me!!
> 
> I was just reading the IVF successes in the assisted folder, lots of people have success first time! but I am not allowing myself to get hopeful or excited as I dont want to be crushed. Too bad really, it would be nice to go into it really excited.Click to expand...

:hugs: 

It's a hard balance isn't it?
When I did IUI the last time, I was trying so hard to be realistic, but wanted to be so hopeful. It seems like the higher your hopes get, the harder the fall.
It's a really confusing time.

But, how do you not hope? We all want this SO bad. It's impossible not to have hope. That's why we are doing it. If there wasn't hope, we wouldn't be here.


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Sarah LOVE your new Avatar!!!!

I love yours too! what year was that? :cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> llbean said:
> 
> 
> sarah love your new avatar!!!!
> 
> i love yours too! What year was that? :cloud9:Click to expand...

1991


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> :hugs:
> 
> It's a hard balance isn't it?
> When I did IUI the last time, I was trying so hard to be realistic, but wanted to be so hopeful. It seems like the higher your hopes get, the harder the fall.
> It's a really confusing time.
> 
> But, how do you not hope? We all want this SO bad. It's impossible not to have hope. That's why we are doing it. If there wasn't hope, we wouldn't be here.


theres definitely hope, but its masked with uncertainty and fear
I feel like going into next month really positive and excited, why the hell not, if I do get sticky bfp then it would have been a really nice journey.
if not, will the fall be that much worse than if Id be cautious all month? is it 2 days of crying compared with 1? if so I can take that. I suppose the level of excitement is also determind by how well you respond to the drugs, how many (if any) they collect, how many go the distance etc.
boy its going to be a ride...


----------



## readyformore

Good attitude. :thumbup:

May as well be excited.

And really, even if I say I have my feet on the ground, I'm probably lying,:haha:


----------



## Milty

I say be excited!

I feel excited just because I'm taking steps forward. I go in for blood tests on Nov. 7th CD 22. CD 21 is on Sunday so....

Today is only CD10 for me but I think I'm going to O tomorrow. Other than that I've just been out spending money on TTC or baby stuff which I almost never ever do anymore. I even catch myself giving my friends money or gift cards for baby shower gifts so I'm really bad. My DH keeps looking at me funny like are you ok but is not saying a word. :winkwink:


----------



## ksluice

readyformore said:


> Good attitude. :thumbup:
> 
> May as well be excited.
> 
> And really, even if I say I have my feet on the ground, I'm probably lying,:haha:

I'm in for that, and with those words I am committing to full on hopefulness even with the complex news I got today.

Here's to more optimism than cautiousness (at least for the next two weeks):thumbup:


----------



## ksluice

readyformore said:


> Good attitude. :thumbup:
> 
> May as well be excited.
> 
> And really, even if I say I have my feet on the ground, I'm probably lying,:haha:

 :haha::haha::haha::haha: DITTO!!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

I really think you have to have hope, be relaxed and enjoy as much as you can, celebrate each little step. For instance when i got 6 out of 7 eggs fertilised i thought even if this doesn't work i will take hope from that amazing percentage!


----------



## GreenFingers

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> and please do stick around, I never understand it when people get pregnant and they dont come and post in here anymore.
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> I totally agree with this.
> 
> I do have to say that I don't read the bfp sticky, it stings a little bit :blush:
> But, I love to read the bfps after fertility treatments. Seeing women work so hard to achieve something that I think EVERY women has the right to experience, gets me a little teary eyed. :cry: I get so excited for them.Click to expand...

:hugs:

i am not even brave enough to post my Bfp there....lol! I feel safe here as you all know how hard this is for all of us

:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

let me know when its ok to post your bfp on the first page GF :hugs:


----------



## Cypress

GreenFingers, huge congratulations, I'm so happy for you!!!

Crystal that's great news about the clinic.

Sarah that's wonderful that you've reached your savings target!


----------



## sarahincanada

Cypress said:


> GreenFingers, huge congratulations, I'm so happy for you!!!
> 
> Crystal that's great news about the clinic.
> 
> Sarah that's wonderful that you've reached your savings target!

cypress nice to hear from you! how are you doing, when is your first scan etc? :hugs:


----------



## Cypress

sarahincanada said:


> cypress nice to hear from you! how are you doing, when is your first scan etc? :hugs:

Hi Sarah! sorry I've been absent for a while, we moved house and the packing/prep/moving/unpacking/etc has taken over for the past few weeks. I'm doing ok thanks, had an early scan last week because I had an extreme abdominal pain, but they said everything looked ok (though there wasn't much to see), pain could have been a cyst. So I go back next Monday for anther scan which will reveal more - v nervous [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;

So you need to decide whether to have IVF next cycle or wait until the one after? there's no easy answer.


----------



## sarahincanada

Cypress said:


> So you need to decide whether to have IVF next cycle or wait until the one after? there's no easy answer.

definitely will go for it in november :happydance:
...unless unexpected expenses cut into my fund, or if they say no on my CD3 ultrasound


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Cypress said:
> 
> 
> So you need to decide whether to have IVF next cycle or wait until the one after? there's no easy answer.
> 
> definitely will go for it in november :happydance:
> ...unless unexpected expenses cut into my fund, or if they say no on my CD3 ultrasoundClick to expand...

FXed for a Nov BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

YAAAHHHHHH!!! Sarah..I hope you get to move forward in Nov :) got everything crossed for you!!

Cypress- hope all is well, cysts can be quite painful so hope you find out what it was soon :)


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> let me know when its ok to post your bfp on the first page GF :hugs:

Hmmm May be after the 7 week scan x


----------



## GreenFingers

Come on Nov. ... I am so excited for you!

Hi cypress, good luck with your scan, let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Milty

OK I just can't take it anymore!!!!!!

I posted a :baby: congrats in the Oct. testing thread but left out the name since they are somewhat hiding.......But I'm so excited for them I can't take it.....

I don't want to spoil the surprise.....

Anyone what to claim my congrats and hugs??
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh and not you GF you already have my many congrats and :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> OK I just can't take it anymore!!!!!!
> 
> I posted a :baby: congrats in the Oct. testing thread but left out the name since they are somewhat hiding.......But I'm so excited for them I can't take it.....
> 
> I don't want to spoil the surprise.....
> 
> Anyone what to claim my congrats and hugs??
> :hugs::hugs:

what!!!! who has a bfp??!!! are they on my list?? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Yes they are....and they have had it for days.....


----------



## sarahincanada

hmmm I know of one recentish bfp on my list but she is being pretty open about it on another thread so not sure if its the same person hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Milty

They left a trail of bread crumbs for us to follow so to speak.... so I've been waiting for everyone to follow but nobody has and now I'm so excited I want everyone to know....so I'm helping you follow the crumbs


Of course if they really did announce it ...which I'm 99% sure they havn't because I double check the threads to make sure...But if they did I would be really embarsed.

However I think they are so cool and I'm so excited for them anyway I'm risking it!


----------



## Milty

which thread?


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> which thread?


LOL Im confused, where are these breadcrumbs!!

this is the thread with the bfp I know about
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...o-am-just-popping-give-you-all-some-hope.html


----------



## Milty

Ok so I'm crazy :wacko: .... and the one thread I don't read.....


My not so secretive congrats still apply !! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> Ok so I'm crazy :wacko: .... and the one thread I don't read.....
> 
> 
> My not so secretive congrats still apply !! :happydance::happydance:

:rofl::haha::haha::haha:

:hug:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm crazy :wacko: .... and the one thread I don't read.....
> 
> 
> My not so secretive congrats still apply !! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :rofl::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

man Now Milty has me wondering who it may be? Maybe I missed someone too!:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

I was wondering, too! :rofl:


----------



## GreenFingers

Milty said:


> Ok so I'm crazy :wacko: .... and the one thread I don't read.....
> 
> 
> My not so secretive congrats still apply !! :happydance::happydance:

Oh I don't read it either as I never POAS...well until last week !!! (Although I had guessed from a few things I've seen :thumbup:)

Well what can I say....huge congratulations :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

So pleased for you :dance:

Just to add, I haven't had a beta either, they don't offer them, just a scan at 7 weeks but if it hadn't been IVF you don't normally get anything until your 12 week scan here!!!!!


----------



## Milty

Indigo77 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm crazy :wacko: .... and the one thread I don't read.....
> 
> 
> My not so secretive congrats still apply !! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :rofl::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

It's you!!!:yipee::headspin::yipee:


----------



## Cypress

Oh my god, congratulations!!! Fantastic news! :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

indigo let me know when I can put the bfp on the front page :thumbup:


----------



## hockey24

So I just went to the bathroom and there was a pink color on the toilet paper (sorry TMI). I'm 12DPIUI so seems a little late for implantation bleeding but AF isn't due until Tuesday so not sure what it is. 

So now I'm freaking out a bit and hoping its not AF showing signs of coming early. I thought progesterone was supposed to extend the luteal phase? 

UGH! I guess I should know more tomorrow but I hope that :witch: stays away!!
:af::af::af::af:


----------



## readyformore

hockey24 said:


> So I just went to the bathroom and there was a pink color on the toilet paper (sorry TMI). I'm 12DPIUI so seems a little late for implantation bleeding but AF isn't due until Tuesday so not sure what it is.
> 
> So now I'm freaking out a bit and hoping its not AF showing signs of coming early. I thought progesterone was supposed to extend the luteal phase?
> 
> UGH! I guess I should know more tomorrow but I hope that :witch: stays away!!
> :af::af::af::af:

What's your normal lp, hockey? Progesterone never touched my lp. 

I hope it's not the witch either. :hugs:

Let us know what happens tomorrow!


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh Hockey i have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Thanks girls!!

Well I POAS'd this morning and came back :bfn: Technically my doc told me to test tomorrow because AF is due Tuesday. 

But so far this morning, no more spotting but will see how the day progresses. I don't have my normal AF cramps which usually come with the AF spotting. 

Ready - my normal LP is 14 days on a 27 day cycle and never early. But each time I try some new fertility method, you just never know how its going to affect your cycle.

But its not over until the evil :witch: arrives! :af::af::af:

Will keep you posted!


----------



## Milty

Good luck Hockey!!!!


I think I'm 1DPO today and I'm actually starting to look forward to my test. One week to go!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 I hope its implantation bleeding and its too early for a bfp. I know most people say they have IB earlier but theres lots of cases of later implantations. Keeping my FX'd for you :hugs:

AFM my period is due this week sometime probably wednesday - friday. As I didnt monitor my ovulation I have no clue and Im loving it! This is the first time I cant wait for CD1 and get on with my IVF journey :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Hockey FXd!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> AFM my period is due this week sometime probably wednesday - friday. As I didnt monitor my ovulation I have no clue and Im loving it! This is the first time I cant wait for CD1 and get on with my IVF journey :happydance:

Sounds awesome Sarah!! :thumbup:

Do you have anything else you have to wrap up to start your cycle?


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> AFM my period is due this week sometime probably wednesday - friday. As I didnt monitor my ovulation I have no clue and Im loving it! This is the first time I cant wait for CD1 and get on with my IVF journey :happydance:
> 
> Sounds awesome Sarah!! :thumbup:
> 
> Do you have anything else you have to wrap up to start your cycle?Click to expand...

nope! just have to go in for my CD3 ultrasound and bloods and get the go ahead, and pay! omg its so close, Im nervous and excited. Ive been trying to clear those few weeks so I dont have any plans or have to do much work....today my inlaws were inviting us over as my mum is over from the uk, so I said lets do it this saturday as Im busy the next 2 weeks after that (she thinks I mean busy with work, if only she knew). I felt quite nauseous on 75ml of gonal f so Im worried how I will feel on 300ml.

where are you in your cycle?


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> AFM my period is due this week sometime probably wednesday - friday. As I didnt monitor my ovulation I have no clue and Im loving it! This is the first time I cant wait for CD1 and get on with my IVF journey :happydance:
> 
> Sounds awesome Sarah!! :thumbup:
> 
> Do you have anything else you have to wrap up to start your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> nope! just have to go in for my CD3 ultrasound and bloods and get the go ahead, and pay! omg its so close, Im nervous and excited. Ive been trying to clear those few weeks so I dont have any plans or have to do much work....today my inlaws were inviting us over as my mum is over from the uk, so I said lets do it this saturday as Im busy the next 2 weeks after that (she thinks I mean busy with work, if only she knew). I felt quite nauseous on 75ml of gonal f so Im worried how I will feel on 300ml.
> 
> where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

Nice that you'll have company, at least in the beginning to keep you occupied. 
I hope the meds don't bother you too much. 
I'm excited for you!:flower:

I'm currently cd 12. I am guessing ov will be Tuesday. My 'less is more' sex approach this month is going in the toilet. Which honestly, is pretty typical for all of my ttc plans, lol. I make a plan, then I change it everyday.

I am very much enjoying NOT temping, NOT going to the docs, NOT taking drugs, etc. So, I can relate about how much you are enjoying this cycle. 

It's nice to have a breather!


----------



## Indigo77

OMG, Sarah......This is SO exciting!....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- so excited for you!!! Best of luck and that 2 weeks of stims flys by pretty quick :)

Hockey- fingers crossed for you:hugs:

Greenfingers- How are you feeling??

Indigo- still excited for your BFP:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Excited for you Sarah!!! Best of luck


----------



## GreenFingers

Hockey - Fingers crossed the witch stays away :hugs:

Sarah - So close now, I am so excited for you, glad you have cleared your diary so you can take it nice and easy. 

Ready - Glad you are enjoying taking it a little easier 

Crystal - I am great, time is draggggging though and I am very tired but I'm not complaining!! How are you? Are you drinking that water???

Indigo - Hope you are feeling good :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :wave:


----------



## readyformore

Greenfingers, I know that you have a ticker that's hidden, but could you change your status to pregnant? :happydance: 

Start celebrating that you're not ttc anymore. :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Well its Halloween and the witch greeted my nice and early this morning! Strange cycle. I guess all the meds changed things up for me just to screw with my head!! It just never gets any easier. 

Sarah - I will be reading your journey and so excited for you! I hope to be following your path soon! 

Greenfingers - your positive makes me want to start IVF so badly but I will get there after the new year. Two more IUI attempts and I'm there!


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Hockey....:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

hockey24 said:


> Well its Halloween and the witch greeted my nice and early this morning! Strange cycle. I guess all the meds changed things up for me just to screw with my head!! It just never gets any easier.

:hugs:
No, I don't think it gets any easier either.

Sorry hockey.


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Well its Halloween and the witch greeted my nice and early this morning! Strange cycle. I guess all the meds changed things up for me just to screw with my head!! It just never gets any easier.
> 
> Sarah - I will be reading your journey and so excited for you! I hope to be following your path soon!
> 
> Greenfingers - your positive makes me want to start IVF so badly but I will get there after the new year. Two more IUI attempts and I'm there!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
evil witch :growlmad:
do you go in CD3 to start another IUI cycle then?
it wont be long till you are doing IVF too...and who knows perhaps your IUI will work before then.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hockey so sorry...it's one month closer to IVF though but here's hoping you get your BFP before that xx


----------



## GreenFingers

readyformore said:


> Greenfingers, I know that you have a ticker that's hidden, but could you change your status to pregnant? :happydance:
> 
> Start celebrating that you're not ttc anymore. :hugs:

:blush: I hadn't even noticed that!!


----------



## hockey24

Yes, go on Wednesday morning for the 3 day scan and make sure there are no issues with another IUI go round. So 1 down, 2 to go and then its on for IVF in 2012!! 

By then, I'll have a bunch of acupuncture done and I'm hoping that will help the cause too!


----------



## LLbean

so sorry Hockey...hang in there


----------



## Milty

Hockey :hugs:


----------



## googly

Hi gals,

I always keep an eye on this thread because I'm pretty sure I'll end up in here doing IUI or IVF in due time. Currently waiting out the period before you get freebies here! (another 6 months). Anyway, you all give me a lot of inspiration - thank you! 

So, I just had a quick question about Gonal F for those that have been on it. I've been on clomid up til now... still am actually, but only 50mg and my FS is reluctant to up it to 100mg because I have had a poor response in the endometrium area (i.e. has made periods even more neglible than they were before). Instead he's thinking about Gonal F... said for me to think about whether I want to go down that path (I guess 'expense' wise). I'm pretty happy to try anything really, but wondered what the experiences were here? Good, bad, indifferent? (vs. expense of it). Is it generally thought to be a useful thing?

I had a IV ultrasound on CD8 and my lining was 4mm, and 2 x 10mm follicles. I'm having another one CD13 and he'll make a call at that point what his opinion is re. the Gonal F (I presume for next cycle?)

Thanks for any opinions anyway.

:hugs:

g


----------



## LLbean

googly said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> I always keep an eye on this thread because I'm pretty sure I'll end up in here doing IUI or IVF in due time. Currently waiting out the period before you get freebies here! (another 6 months). Anyway, you all give me a lot of inspiration - thank you!
> 
> So, I just had a quick question about Gonal F for those that have been on it. I've been on clomid up til now... still am actually, but only 50mg and my FS is reluctant to up it to 100mg because I have had a poor response in the endometrium area (i.e. has made periods even more neglible than they were before). Instead he's thinking about Gonal F... said for me to think about whether I want to go down that path (I guess 'expense' wise). I'm pretty happy to try anything really, but wondered what the experiences were here? Good, bad, indifferent? (vs. expense of it). Is it generally thought to be a useful thing?
> 
> I had a IV ultrasound on CD8 and my lining was 4mm, and 2 x 10mm follicles. I'm having another one CD13 and he'll make a call at that point what his opinion is re. the Gonal F (I presume for next cycle?)
> 
> Thanks for any opinions anyway.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> g

I was on Gonal-F and had no problems...the amount of follicles I think are also dependent on the dosage he puts you on


----------



## sarahincanada

googly said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> I always keep an eye on this thread because I'm pretty sure I'll end up in here doing IUI or IVF in due time. Currently waiting out the period before you get freebies here! (another 6 months). Anyway, you all give me a lot of inspiration - thank you!
> 
> So, I just had a quick question about Gonal F for those that have been on it. I've been on clomid up til now... still am actually, but only 50mg and my FS is reluctant to up it to 100mg because I have had a poor response in the endometrium area (i.e. has made periods even more neglible than they were before). Instead he's thinking about Gonal F... said for me to think about whether I want to go down that path (I guess 'expense' wise). I'm pretty happy to try anything really, but wondered what the experiences were here? Good, bad, indifferent? (vs. expense of it). Is it generally thought to be a useful thing?
> 
> I had a IV ultrasound on CD8 and my lining was 4mm, and 2 x 10mm follicles. I'm having another one CD13 and he'll make a call at that point what his opinion is re. the Gonal F (I presume for next cycle?)
> 
> Thanks for any opinions anyway.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> g

how many cycles have you been on the clomid now? I did 3 before doing 1 cycle of gonal f. I think its worth trying if no success with clomid, they do say the injectables are overall more successful but thats why they are much more $$$. I didnt have success with either but many people do. So I would recommend trying the gonal f if you can afford it :thumbup:


----------



## samj

Hi. Just thought I would pop back and see how people are getting on. I have had a tough time being pregnant, but I know I am lucky to be pregnant. I have had 4 episodes of bleeding, a couple of bouts of abdominal pains, extra scans, diagnosed with placenta previa. But I am still going and now 22 weeks pregnant. I have put off buying any baby stuff as I always have this underlying fear that something will happen. I know that is probably crazy now that I am 22 weeks. Looking at prams, cots etc, but still not even bought a teddy. My fingers are crossed for everyone. Sam x


----------



## sarahincanada

samj said:


> Hi. Just thought I would pop back and see how people are getting on. I have had a tough time being pregnant, but I know I am lucky to be pregnant. I have had 4 episodes of bleeding, a couple of bouts of abdominal pains, extra scans, diagnosed with placenta previa. But I am still going and now 22 weeks pregnant. I have put off buying any baby stuff as I always have this underlying fear that something will happen. I know that is probably crazy now that I am 22 weeks. Looking at prams, cots etc, but still not even bought a teddy. My fingers are crossed for everyone. Sam x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry to hear of your struggles, but glad you are still going strong :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I would be the same and wont buy baby stuff till much later. nice of you to pop back, please share some baby dust!


----------



## hockey24

Hey Greenfingers - how are you doing? I think I remember that they don't do any scans or tests where you are until 7 weeks? Is that right? 

How are you feeling? Any morning sickness?


----------



## readyformore

Googly-have you thought about trying femara?

Femara has been proven to work well for those that either don't respond well to clomid, or have side effects from it. My RE prescribed it for me b/c clomid gave me ovarian cysts and thinned my lining.

It might be worth a shot. I'm sure it has to be cheaper than gonal F.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Name: *Kennesha*
Age: *36 *
How many children: *1 (18yr old), 1 fur baby (1yrs old)*
How long TTC current bean: *3 years (started on Nov.10, 2008 Wedding night)*
Any problems diagnosed: *2009 found out I had submucosal fibroid. 2011 I found out I have Lupus Anticoagulant Antibody (Sticky Blood issues when I became pregnant)*
Previous/Current treatments: *Fibroids removed 2010. New cycle started Oct.9, 2011 and started on Prenatal, Clomid, 81mg Baby Aspirins.* *IUI on Oct.22, 2011 and on Oct.25 started Progesterone *
Future Plan: *Continue with IUI Prenatal, Clomid, 81mg Baby Aspirins and Progesterone for 3 more cyclesif I become pregnant I will be on lovenex for the duration of the pregnancy. If no pregnancy after the 3 cycleswell I will walk that bridge when we get there*

Hello ladies  I thought I will pop in after receiving an invite. I read the whole thread hee hee 

At present I am in the TWW wishing I have a fast forward button:haha:. I am 9 dpo today. My cycle usually begins around the 10th of each month. Just so my 3rd anniversary is on Nov.10, so no :sex: for three days for us:haha:. Thus far I have had 4 pregnancies and 1 live birth. I know there is hope one day so can bear a child for my husband. He has none but loves my son like his own. My fur baby at present is keeping us busy she is a Yorkshire terrier. 

I wish everyone all the best:hugs: :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

35_Smiling said:


> Name: *Kennesha*
> Age: *36 *
> How many children: *1 (18yr old), 1 fur baby (1yrs old)*
> How long TTC current bean: *3 years (started on Nov.10, 2008 Wedding night)*
> Any problems diagnosed: *2009 found out I had submucosal fibroid. 2011 I found out I have Lupus Anticoagulant Antibody (Sticky Blood issues when I became pregnant)*
> Previous/Current treatments: *Fibroids removed 2010. New cycle started Oct.9, 2011 and started on Prenatal, Clomid, 81mg Baby Aspirins.* *IUI on Oct.22, 2011 and on Oct.25 started Progesterone *
> Future Plan: *Continue with IUI Prenatal, Clomid, 81mg Baby Aspirins and Progesterone for 3 more cyclesif I become pregnant I will be on lovenex for the duration of the pregnancy. If no pregnancy after the 3 cycleswell I will walk that bridge when we get there*
> 
> Hello ladies  I thought I will pop in after receiving an invite. I read the whole thread hee hee
> 
> At present I am in the TWW wishing I have a fast forward button:haha:. I am 9 dpo today. My cycle usually begins around the 10th of each month. Just so my 3rd anniversary is on Nov.10, so no :sex: for three days for us:haha:. Thus far I have had 4 pregnancies and 1 live birth. I know there is hope one day so can bear a child for my husband. He has none but loves my son like his own. My fur baby at present is keeping us busy she is a Yorkshire terrier.
> 
> I wish everyone all the best:hugs: :dust:

yay glad you found us here! good luck and FXd for good news this cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yorkie picture please!


----------



## 35_Smiling

indigo77 said:


> yorkie picture please!

lol here you go. These were when I just brought her home to Bermuda in Dec. 2010.









Not sure if you can click on this link Shelldenae' Simons has changed colors since Dec.24 to today in the link here... https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.105732946177449.12286.100002222331494&type=3


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG! Your puppy is a cutie and you are a hottie! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG! Adorable! I want one! :awww:


----------



## crystal443

Awww love the puppy photos, I'd love to have another dog again...I miss having one around :)


----------



## Indigo77

Get one! What are you waiting for?


----------



## readyformore

Welcome 35smiling :hi:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> Get one! What are you waiting for?

We were actually looking at a Maltese crossed with something (I can't remember) puppy yesterday. I prefer a lab/retriever sized dog but DH prefers a smaller dog for easier travelling. I think we just need to find the dog/puppy that fits our family :)


----------



## LLbean

35_Smiling said:


> indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> yorkie picture please!
> 
> lol here you go. These were when I just brought her home to Bermuda in Dec. 2010.
> 
> View attachment 289715
> 
> 
> View attachment 289716
> 
> 
> View attachment 289718
> 
> 
> View attachment 289720
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can click on this link Shelldenae' Simons has changed colors since Dec.24 to today in the link here... https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.105732946177449.12286.100002222331494&type=3Click to expand...

LOVE yorkies!!! Here is mine
 



Attached Files:







oli costume.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 1









oli.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Indigo77

OLLIE.....:awww:

Crystal...Look at your journal! :happydance:


----------



## googly

> how many cycles have you been on the clomid now? I did 3 before doing 1 cycle of gonal f. I think its worth trying if no success with clomid, they do say the injectables are overall more successful but thats why they are much more $$$. I didnt have success with either but many people do. So I would recommend trying the gonal f if you can afford it :thumbup:

Yeah 3 also (@ 50mg)... Had a reasonable progesterone response to that (progesterone into the 'normal' zone), and sliiiightly longer LP, BUT, the v scanty period... And it's that that he's concerned about/thinks Gonal F will produce a better overall response.

Ready - no I haven't been offered femera - will ask him about it when I go for the next u/s :thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

hockey24 said:


> Hey Greenfingers - how are you doing? I think I remember that they don't do any scans or tests where you are until 7 weeks? Is that right?
> 
> How are you feeling? Any morning sickness?

Hi Hockey - I am great thanks. I have lots and lots of early symtoms, I am very tired, a bit dizzy, am starting to get bad nausea but no sickness, have sore boobs, a huge bloated belly and last night my gums started to bleed. I can hardly believe I am only 5 weeks, most books say you won't even know you are pregnant at this stage :wacko:

I am loving every minute though and each symptom keeps me feeling stonger that all is ok, my first scan is in 2 more weeks (at 7 weeks) and I might just start believing it then!!! Time is dragging so slowly though....good luck this cycle, I have everything crossed for you.

Hi Samj - sounds like you really have been through the mill, I thought the hard bit was getting pregnant! I really hope things calm down for you and you can start enjoying the rest of your pregnancy :hugs:

35_Smiling - Welcome and good luck in this 2ww, if you find anything to make time go faster do share !!

Cute pupies everyone - I would love a dog but I have 2 13 year old cats and they would never forgive me, it was hard enough when we had to bring them together as one was mine and one my DH, after 4 years they are only just used to each other ha ha!

Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## Milty

quick question for you guys

How long did it take to get your results back on your progesterone test?


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> quick question for you guys
> 
> How long did it take to get your results back on your progesterone test?

2-3 days...I have one woman on another thread, who gets hers back same day...I think it just depends on the doc's office.


----------



## GreenFingers

About 2 weeks in the UK.


----------



## Milty

hmm I think I like the one day the best...

I'm so bad at waiting for stuff I'm already dying to know and I havn't taken the test yet! :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

Day 1 for me :happydance::happydance::happydance:
just called in to the clinic, let my IVF journey begin (hopefully!)...


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Day 1 for me :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> just called in to the clinic, let my IVF journey begin (hopefully!)...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## readyformore

Yay Sarah!

Awesome news.


----------



## hockey24

yeah Sarah, that is awesome!! So do you go in for u/s on Day 3?


----------



## GreenFingers

woo woo woo woo yeah :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

yes!!! Go go GO SARAH!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> yeah Sarah, that is awesome!! So do you go in for u/s on Day 3?

yes should get a call tomorrow with a time on friday. hubby will have to come with me as Im sure theres lots of forms to sign. omg I cant believe it might actually happen! have to get the go ahead from the clinic before I get too excited though!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Indigo77 me too as in I want a second one lol They could be my children been I am having hard time with a human one lol

 Crystal443 so what happenyou doggie went to doggie heaven? Good luck on the choice but why you want a mix breed?

Readyformore thanks for the love hun.

LLbean OMG your yorky is so cute lol love the Halloween costume! :rofl:

Greeenfingers thanks for the welcome hun. I still finding how I can move forward within the TWW :rofl: Congratulations on your :bfp:

Milty I reside in Bermuda (not the Caribbean islands) and here we can contact our fs the next day for the result. Not sure for other countries

Sarahincanada good for you :wohoo: its funny when we get excited for our :af: to arrive when we either getting assistance to being pregnantand hate it when we are trying and it comes on lol :dust: good luck with the IVF!

*AS FOR ME*

Yesterday (CD 9) I tested on a 10mlu pregnancy test and say a very very very light line it was so light I thought perhaps my eyes was playing tricks on me. So this morning I took another one and again there was the very very very light line. I went to my fs this morning to get my beta check. I will know of anything tomorrow. If there are any levels there I go back again Friday for the second beta test to see if my levels have doubled. Its very early my :af: doesnt come on until my anniversary next week Thursday Nov.10if I am pregnant I will tell my husband then:happydance:if not he would never have known. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG Smiling! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Thanks ladies for the love! :yipee::wohoo:

i am not getting too excited as yet becasue i still the the sticky blood issues so i am hoping if there is somthing levels after the two beta blood work we could start the daily injections to try to hold on the pregnancy. don't get me wrong i am excited but i want to be careful this time around and going forward now i know what my issue is.


----------



## sarahincanada

35_Smiling, wow hope its good news from the beta
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

sarahincanada said:


> 35_Smiling, wow hope its good news from the beta
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

 O God i sure hope so too! i hope my eyes not playing tricks on me lol


----------



## Indigo77

Do you have a pic of the test? :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

YEY Smiling!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

OMG wow wow wow let us see the test pleaseeeeeeeeeeee :happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Indigo77 said:


> Do you have a pic of the test? :happydance:

i threw it in the bed (it was trash day today):blush: :dohh:

I will take another when I go to the bathroom again and another test with my first wee wee and post it for you. I hope i am not tripin and would still see this pink line...you know our brains can play tricks on us when you really really want a baby.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

35_Smiling said:


> Indigo77 me too as in I want a second one lol They could be my children been I am having hard time with a human one lol
> 
> Crystal443 so what happen&#8230;you doggie went to doggie heaven? Good luck on the choice but why you want a mix breed?
> 
> Readyformore thanks for the love hun.
> 
> LLbean OMG your yorky is so cute lol love the Halloween costume! :rofl:
> 
> Greeenfingers thanks for the welcome hun. I still finding how I can move forward within the TWW :rofl: Congratulations on your :bfp:
> 
> Milty I reside in Bermuda (not the Caribbean islands) and here we can contact our fs the next day for the result. Not sure for other countries&#8230;
> 
> Sarahincanada good for you :wohoo: its funny when we get excited for our :af: to arrive when we either getting assistance to being pregnant&#8230;and hate it when we are trying and it comes on lol :dust: good luck with the IVF!
> 
> *AS FOR ME&#8230;*
> 
> Yesterday (CD 9) I tested on a 10mlu pregnancy test and say a very very very light line&#8230; it was so light I thought perhaps my eyes was playing tricks on me. So this morning I took another one and again there was the very very very light line. I went to my fs this morning to get my beta check. I will know of anything tomorrow. If there are any levels there I go back again Friday for the second beta test to see if my levels have doubled. Its very early my :af: doesn&#8217;t come on until my anniversary next week Thursday Nov.10&#8230;if I am pregnant I will tell my husband then:happydance:&#8230;if not he would never have known. :haha:

Nope not doggie heaven:thumbup: We had a big Newfoundland dog in Canada but he was too big to bring here so he lives with his sister at my mother's house. I'd love another Newfoundland but it gets too hot here and it wouldn't be fair to the dog. Not sure what kind of dog yet :) I prefer larger dogs but DH prefers smaller so I'd like to settle somewhere in the middle like a lab or retriever:haha:


OOOOHHHHHHH hope its your BFP!!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah:happydance::happydance::happydance: Friday will come quickly for you:thumbup: Congrats and Good Luck!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Want a doxie? LOL


----------



## crystal443

DH loves them :) He'd have a porkchop in a heartbeat....I would too if the dog would pee on him and just generally torture him :)


----------



## crystal443

DMom..your temps are looking great!!! You took Tamaxofin (sp?) this cycle, didn't you? Does that make your temps go a bit higher or should I have some hope????


----------



## dachsundmom

My temps weren't this high last time, so IDK what to make of it. 

You can have some hope, if you like...I will take all that I can get, lol.:hugs:

If you manifest this one, I will send you the dog!:haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> My temps weren't this high last time, so IDK what to make of it.


oooooh I like your temps

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, will you get your whole protocol on CD3?


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> DH loves them :) He'd have a porkchop in a heartbeat....I would too if the dog would pee on him and just generally torture him :)

 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

OOOOHHHHHH I will hope then :thumbup: those temps are looking promising though, so its gotta be a good sign:happydance: I really should be temping but I'd rather stay on my "break" a bit longer,lol. 

I can't wait to see what Sarah's schedule looks like :) I've already decided to write down LL's and if Sarah's looks more involved then mine I'll be taking that with me too. :happydance: I'm on a mission this time to at least get a cycle where I feel like we've got a chance.


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, having done both...which was easier for you...the flare or antagonist cycle? Any talk of doing a down reg?


----------



## crystal443

The antagonist although involved more needles was easier, the Flare had the nasal spray and I got headaches bordering migraines. With antagonist though you're supposed to have blood drawn daily which I didn't. I didn't get any SE from the stims and felt great while on them...the TWW was torture though and I got PMS really bad. 

I'm going to ask about the down reg cycle, short protocols are supposed to be better for ladies 35+ ...however that's not always the case and the FS had mentioned trying a longer protocol but I think I'll wait and talk to someone else. The funny thing is I had a better response with Clomid then with the stims and my baseline scan showed more follies then when I was stimming. I am hoping the FS was right when she said the first cycle with Synarel over supressed me and my ovaries were slowly coming back. I'll be glad to go to the new FS in Dec and see what he has to say, he's supposed to specialize in difficult IVF so I guess we'll see,lol


----------



## Milty

Dmom your temps do look good and we are both 4DPO!

Ok Ive just decided my new mission is to get over my thing with medical issues and taking pills ect. It is only hurting me and it does not help at all.

I just realized when reading Crystal and Dmom's post I'm even tunning out what I'm reading on here because it's technical and medical. :wacko:

You would think I have had some nightmare type thing happen to before to make me like this but no. I've been very healthy my whole life and have only been in a hospital to have my son. So I have no idea why I'm like this :shrug:


sorry just my rant after I realized what I was doing when reading Crystals post...


----------



## Indigo77

Milty! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, the only time I have ever set foot in a hospital was to have DD 14 years ago...I mean for myself, I have been there for family.

I am terrified of all things medical and I even have to go to a 'special' dentist bc I need to be gassed to have my teeth cleaned.:blush:

Have you ever heard the expression, 'the more you run over the cat, the flatter it gets?' Not a pretty picture, and I apologize to all cat lovers, but it speaks for itself.

Just make one appointment to see someone, you never have to go back and you don't have to take any of his/her suggestions, but keep an open mind and use whatever parts of it fit your comfort level and lifestyle.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok since I know you want to see what I did last time...and will be doing again here it is... Also, the blank ones is because it is depending on how many follicles show on the Ultrasounds and stuff...also on Estradiol levels
 



Attached Files:







Flare-Gonal F 300.300.pdf
File size: 95.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, will you get your whole protocol on CD3?

I will have my bloods taken and then an ultrasound, if everything ok I will probably meet with a nurse and go over everything then pay. I already know I will be on 300 Gonal F taken in the morning, and then that medication (beginning with G) that supresses ovulation in the evening. I dont know if I will be given antibiotics steroids, nasal sprays etc....no-one has mentioned any of that so perhaps they dont do that at my clinic?? It sounded far more simple than some other peoples protocol! I dont know why I didnt need to go on BC pills before, my FS was adamant I didnt need to and that I could have even done an IUI this month then go straight to IVF :shrug:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, will you get your whole protocol on CD3?
> 
> I will have my bloods taken and then an ultrasound, if everything ok I will probably meet with a nurse and go over everything then pay. I already know I will be on 300 Gonal F taken in the morning, and then that medication (beginning with G) that supresses ovulation in the evening. I dont know if I will be given antibiotics steroids, nasal sprays etc....no-one has mentioned any of that so perhaps they dont do that at my clinic?? It sounded far more simple than some other peoples protocol! I dont know why I didnt need to go on BC pills before, my FS was adamant I didnt need to and that I could have even done an IUI this month then go straight to IVF :shrug:Click to expand...

Hey, go with it. If there is one thing I desire in a doc, it's confidence. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

milty I also hate medical stuff and really hate anything 'down there' like paps etc, I feel so squeemish and have zero pain tolerance. so its been a big deal to go for bloods tests, sono, IUI etc. But I figure I better get used to it if I want to be pregnant! The injectables are scary to think about but honestly dont hurt at all. Im nervous about the egg collection although a lot of people say they feel nothing, its just I read an awful blog from someone who felt everything and I cant forget it!! Im sure you can find the strength, us women are pretty amazing :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> milty I also hate medical stuff and really hate anything 'down there' like paps etc, I feel so squeemish and have zero pain tolerance. so its been a big deal to go for bloods tests, sono, IUI etc. But I figure I better get used to it if I want to be pregnant! The injectables are scary to think about but honestly dont hurt at all. Im nervous about the egg collection although a lot of people say they feel nothing, its just I read an awful blog from someone who felt everything and I cant forget it!! Im sure you can find the strength, us women are pretty amazing :hugs:

Oh Sarah, pregnancy is MUCH easier than fertility treatments! :happydance:

Ok, wait. I don't want that one to come back to bite me in the ass. I'll include the word 'usually'. 'Usually' pregnancy is easier than fertility treatments!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> milty I also hate medical stuff and really hate anything 'down there' like paps etc, I feel so squeemish and have zero pain tolerance. so its been a big deal to go for bloods tests, sono, IUI etc. But I figure I better get used to it if I want to be pregnant! The injectables are scary to think about but honestly dont hurt at all. Im nervous about the egg collection although a lot of people say they feel nothing, its just I read an awful blog from someone who felt everything and I cant forget it!! Im sure you can find the strength, us women are pretty amazing :hugs:
> 
> Oh Sarah, pregnancy is MUCH easier than fertility treatments! :happydance:
> 
> Ok, wait. I don't want that one to come back to bite me in the ass. I'll include the word 'usually'. 'Usually' pregnancy is easier than fertility treatments!Click to expand...

really? I always assumed there would be lots of blood tests and prodding, then horrible things like epidural and giving birth!!!!


----------



## Milty

I kinda agree with Ready

I actually gave birth with no meds at all...I don't like to take pills or have medicine in my body....

Thats part of whats so weird about me I don't get...the pain does not bother me infact most the time I don't remember it...of course I usually don't remember anything except being there...oh and I can put up with a whole lot of pain before I will cave and go to a doctor...

Wait I think I just solved it...I'm a man:haha:


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> ok since I know you want to see what I did last time...and will be doing again here it is... Also, the blank ones is because it is depending on how many follicles show on the Ultrasounds and stuff...also on Estradiol levels

Thanks LL...I'm going to just print this off and take with me..Sarah it sounds like that is your protocol that you have :) 

Milty- The biggest issue with IVF is the fact sadly it becomes one big medical procedure:dohh: and forces you to quickly learn things that you might not otherwise want to know:haha: The first appointment is the worst and from there you'll know whats going to happen so it isn't as bad :) The injections etc really were the easiest part:thumbup:


----------



## googly

LLbean said:


> ok since I know you want to see what I did last time...and will be doing again here it is... Also, the blank ones is because it is depending on how many follicles show on the Ultrasounds and stuff...also on Estradiol levels

I love the big capital letters **HUSBAND'S LAST EJACULATE :haha::haha:

I need to get a schedule like that to my OH, I'm sure he's getting some sneaky extras in there......


----------



## googly

And -- good luck Sarah!! Exciting!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

I really think it depends on the care you get, Crystal was pretty much left to her own devices where as even though it was the Nhs i felt totally supported right the way through. Every appointment made me feel i was one step closer and doing something proactive more than made up for any discomfort. The embarrassment of the internals and the injections are much easier than the 2ww I can tell you!!

It seems like they are recommending the short protocol for all us 35+ ladies! Crystal really interesting that the down reg might have effected your last cycle, why didn't they make you wait a month???? Must make you more positive for the next go x x

So its Crystal and LL in Jan then hopefully, anyone else?


----------



## Milty

Crystal, LL and Sarah I think guys are very brave and I'm super excited for you. :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> milty I also hate medical stuff and really hate anything 'down there' like paps etc, I feel so squeemish and have zero pain tolerance. so its been a big deal to go for bloods tests, sono, IUI etc. But I figure I better get used to it if I want to be pregnant! The injectables are scary to think about but honestly dont hurt at all. Im nervous about the egg collection although a lot of people say they feel nothing, its just I read an awful blog from someone who felt everything and I cant forget it!! Im sure you can find the strength, us women are pretty amazing :hugs:
> 
> Oh Sarah, pregnancy is MUCH easier than fertility treatments! :happydance:
> 
> Ok, wait. I don't want that one to come back to bite me in the ass. I'll include the word 'usually'. 'Usually' pregnancy is easier than fertility treatments!Click to expand...
> 
> really? I always assumed there would be lots of blood tests and prodding, then horrible things like epidural and giving birth!!!!Click to expand...

With an uncomplicated pregnancy, you get a pap and blood work on your first appointment. I had probably 4 additional blood draws during my pregnancy to check my thyroid and platelets. But, those were just me.
No more probing until vag checks at 36 weeks. 
So, that's 1 speculum and a few blood pokes over a span of 8 months. :thumbup:

Birth isn't fun, but it's one day. 

How many days have you done fertility treatments?

Really, pregnancy and birth are 'usually' better. :hugs:
Although, I hate to disillusion people. Maybe it's just me? I do NOT do well emotionally with infertility and failed fertility treatments. So, it might just be my perspective.


----------



## Milty

There is also the benfit with brith that you know what the pain leads too. There is no question you are getting your baby.


----------



## sarahincanada

well thats good to know ready! I feel much better about pregnancy :thumbup: and you are right, having all these treatments with no results is the worst, and this is why I went from just clomid to IVF in 5 months :rofl: The first month while having the bloods tests and ultrasounds with clomid I said to hubby if Im doing all this already might as well add the IUI, so we did the next 2 months. Then when I tried the injectables I thought hey this is not much different from doing IVF, and look at me now!! 

I had a little moment last night.....I suddenly was sad thinking why did we leave it this late and what if I never experience my own biological child....one where I can look at them and see my eyes or my smile or something. It feels so close to the end as I will probably only do 3 IVFs, (then perhaps 1 with donor egg). Hubby gets annoyed that Im thinking negatively and Im not, but I did have those thoughts last night. There are sooo many first time successes in the Assisted folder, many of them with bigger problems than me so Im hopeful. Then theres people who say the first IVF cycle is sometimes a practice session (expensive practice!) and the 2nd one gets it right. I hope I can stay strong if this first one doesnt work.

I wish there was someone else doing IVF with me this month! I was going to post in the assisted folder but every seems to know everyone else already and I dont have time to get to know another group of people :dohh: some of you are so good at chatting away but I get confused easily :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> well thats good to know ready! I feel much better about pregnancy :thumbup: and you are right, having all these treatments with no results is the worst, and this is why I went from just clomid to IVF in 5 months :rofl: The first month while having the bloods tests and ultrasounds with clomid I said to hubby if Im doing all this already might as well add the IUI, so we did the next 2 months. Then when I tried the injectables I thought hey this is not much different from doing IVF, and look at me now!!
> 
> I had a little moment last night.....I suddenly was sad thinking why did we leave it this late and what if I never experience my own biological child....one where I can look at them and see my eyes or my smile or something. It feels so close to the end as I will probably only do 3 IVFs, (then perhaps 1 with donor egg). Hubby gets annoyed that Im thinking negatively and Im not, but I did have those thoughts last night. There are sooo many first time successes in the Assisted folder, many of them with bigger problems than me so Im hopeful. Then theres people who say the first IVF cycle is sometimes a practice session (expensive practice!) and the 2nd one gets it right. I hope I can stay strong if this first one doesnt work.
> 
> I wish there was someone else doing IVF with me this month! I was going to post in the assisted folder but every seems to know everyone else already and I dont have time to get to know another group of people :dohh: some of you are so good at chatting away but I get confused easily :haha:

:hugs:
Sarah, you're just being realistic, not negative.
Having a biological child is obviously really important to you. It's ok to want it and be disappointed that you've been working hard and don't have it yet. And to regret your previous decisions when you get hit with the shit stick (aka-infertility and failed fertility treatments). I regret waiting as long as I did to ttc as well. 

I sometimes compare myself and my situation to others as well. It absolutely doesn't help, but I do it anyway. 
I feel that I am looking for a reason why it's not happening for me, but it is for others. Then, I think of why has it worked in the past for me rather easily compared to some women (I've been stalking journals. It just makes me cry for some of those women, what they have to go through :cry:).

Sometimes, I think the not knowing is the hardest. 

I think that you have every reason to be hopeful. But, I totally understand the self-preservation of trying not to get too excited.

We'll be excited for you even if you are reserved! :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Well said Sarah and Ready. Have those same thoughts all the time. I have tried to stop reading the LTTC threads as I do think its great when there is a happy ending to the story but just breaks my heart to hear how long some of the journeys are. Not sure my heart or my body could take that. 

I love reading the success stories in the over 35 site though! And following the journeys of women who are going through exactly what I'm going through now or will soon. That inspires me immensely!!

So Sarah - I can't wait to follow your IVF journey this month!! :happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

My fs office just called just now (its 11:56am Bermuda time) and she said my levels are very low and she is considering this a positive. She wants me to get to the office 6:45am for my second Beta blood work and she would call me by 4pm tomorrow to make sure they double.

My 1st Beta is 6.43 done on Wednesday, Nov.2, 2011 at 7:30am.
My 2nd Beta will be Friday, Nov.4 at 6:45am

On another note it am not sure if this is real but yesterday my husband has been running to the bathroom vomitting :blush: and complaining of upset tummy, body ache and he has a temp but not a fever....could he be getting the morning sickness instead of me?


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Smiling!

Sarah......:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

yay great news 35_Smiling....hope those betas go up and up!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

35_smiling that is great news, can't wait to hear how the second beta goes!!!

Sarah you are not doing it alone, we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- I had 2 sh*t cycles but we learned from both so they weren't totally useless :) You're being very reasonable to allow yourself 3 cycles to get pregnant as well. It doesn't always happen the first time and you're giving yourself time. You have a fantastic attitude toward it and I guess the bonus of chatting here is that we've all had different experiences with IVF from really good to really sh*t and everything in between,lol. Self preservation is a good thing sometimes :) The only advice I can give you is to keep your life as normal as possible during treatment, it makes time pass and its less stressful :)

35_Smiling- Great news..can't wait to hear your Betas Friday :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, what supplements did you end up taking? I am sorry if you have this posted somewhere, but I cannot keep up, lol.


----------



## crystal443

LOL..I know I'm getting very confused on here lately, the acupunturist put me on CoQ10 75mg-150mg, prenatals,injectable B12(I take that anyway) folic acid, and zinc. She put DH on zinc, CoQ10 150mg, and vitamin E and she said no peppers of any type including green peppers etc. a 250 ml glass of water with a squeeze of lemon 4 times a day. 

Apparantly if you just start drinking water your body will not absorb it so if there's a sqeeze of lemon or orange your body thinks its food and will then absorb it. I thought she was a bit:wacko: but when I drank the water with lemon I didn't run to bathroom 20 times so I'd say she's right on that lol.

She didn't bother doing a herbal supplement for me because she said its probably more blood flow and hydration and just regular zinc etc I'd be lacking:shrug:


----------



## crystal443

Oh and she said to drink the water at room tempurature:sick: that was hard to get used to but its ok now...just took awhile to get used to it. Also no cold food but if I do have say a cold salad then it has to be eaten with a warm drink..this I haven't followed because I cannot drink a warm drink with anything. YUCK!!!


----------



## googly

Blimey those are some strict rules Crystal! What's the deal with the peppers (capsicums you mean?) - never heard that before... In fact I think I heard green capsicums were good for spermies...??


----------



## crystal443

Yep capsicums...no green, red, yellow lol. but I can have garlic, onions etc..I don't why I guess I should have asked...its one of those things that I want to eat what I want but I want to give it a good go as well..so besides drinking something warm with cold food I've pretty much stuck to what was asked.

Can you buy DHEA in NZ? I've looked everywhere here and apparantly it can't be bought at the chemist or health food store. I ended up buying it from amzon.uk but just wondered if it was available in NZ


----------



## googly

crystal443 said:


> Yep capsicums...no green, red, yellow lol. but I can have garlic, onions etc..I don't why I guess I should have asked...its one of those things that I want to eat what I want but I want to give it a good go as well..so besides drinking something warm with cold food I've pretty much stuck to what was asked.
> 
> Can you buy DHEA in NZ? I've looked everywhere here and apparantly it can't be bought at the chemist or health food store. I ended up buying it from amzon.uk but just wondered if it was available in NZ

I've not looked for DHEA actually... But I dont tend to buy supplements/vitamins etc locally because they're sooooo freakin expensive here! Instead I buy most of mine from www.vitaminlife.com - they have a massive selection, are pretty cheap, post internationally for not too much $$, AND have always been pretty quick :thumbup:

But yeah, otherwise buying things like CoQ10 would bankrupt me pretty quickly!


----------



## Milty

Smiling :happydance:

Sarah it does help to do the what if's...what if you had started earlier and still had the same troubles...I wouldn't beat yourself up for waiting at all...

Hockey: I havn't even clicked the button on the LTTC folder...heck I think it took me 2 months before I would even come to the 35 and up section. ..


----------



## crystal443

googly said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Yep capsicums...no green, red, yellow lol. but I can have garlic, onions etc..I don't why I guess I should have asked...its one of those things that I want to eat what I want but I want to give it a good go as well..so besides drinking something warm with cold food I've pretty much stuck to what was asked.
> 
> Can you buy DHEA in NZ? I've looked everywhere here and apparantly it can't be bought at the chemist or health food store. I ended up buying it from amzon.uk but just wondered if it was available in NZ
> 
> I've not looked for DHEA actually... But I dont tend to buy supplements/vitamins etc locally because they're sooooo freakin expensive here! Instead I buy most of mine from www.vitaminlife.com - they have a massive selection, are pretty cheap, post internationally for not too much $$, AND have always been pretty quick :thumbup:
> 
> But yeah, otherwise buying things like CoQ10 would bankrupt me pretty quickly!Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll check the website out:thumbup: everything is expensive here as well but yeah I've noticed there's an AUS price on things and under it there's a NZ price that's always more:wacko: Lovely countries to live but just soooo far away from everything...thankfully there's online shopping:thumbup:


----------



## hockey24

Good luck today Sarah! Let us know how the scan goes!


----------



## Indigo77

GL, Sarah!

Hockey...You can ship me the dog anytime. :winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

thank you hocky and indigo for thinking of me :kiss:

I just got back from my ultrasound, everything looks good so just waiting for the clinic to phone with my bloods and say Im ok to start the medication.

So Im on 300 on Gonal F and in addition 75 of Repronex (Menopur) which is basically the same thing but an added boost....the nurse said its a very aggressive protocol, she is not my favourite nurse so I didnt ask why I have the 2 and not just 375 of Gonal F....anyone heard of this?? am going to google it now!

So I start today and then go back Tuesday to see whats happening.
I am not on anything else right now, sometime next week I will start a medication to suppress ovulation and then I will have the hcg trigger and progesterone, but nothing else was mentioned.

Please say a prayer for me and that I will grow lots of healthy eggs, this is so huge for me and Im equally excited and terrified. Im so happy to have you all here to help me through and I hope my updates will help someone else going for ivf in the future :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

FXed for a dozen Grade A eggs!

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

FXd Sarah!


----------



## dachsundmom

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Milty

Sarah:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

FX Sarah!


----------



## GreenFingers

Go Sarah go x x


----------



## Natsby

Wishing you all the luck in the world every step of the way!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

I just took my first 2 injections

:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:

1 day done, only 9 or 10 to go!


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

indigo I hope we can be bump buddies soon :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> indigo I hope we can be bump buddies soon :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:thumbup: Without a doubt! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> indigo I hope we can be bump buddies soon :cry::cry::cry::cry:


Me too!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> indigo I hope we can be bump buddies soon :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :thumbup: Without a doubt! :hugs:Click to expand...

and you dachsundmom, its time come on!!! so many people on here I want to see get a bfp, with Indigo managing it I feel we all can :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

If anyone is interested I paid $2000 for medications today.....thats for 5 days of 300 gonal f and 5 days of 75 menopur. then I paid half of the $7200 IVF with ICSI fee, so $3600 today and $3600 will be on Tuesday (she let me break into 2 payments). so that will be $9200 so far, and expecting medications to cost another $2000, so that will be $11,200.

I wouldnt mind if there was a 95% success rate, but to pay that for a 36% success rate is insannnneeeeee :dohh:


----------



## 35_Smiling

sarahincanada said:


> I just took my first 2 injections
> 
> :bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
> :bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
> :bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
> :bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
> :bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
> 
> 1 day done, only 9 or 10 to go!

 
:wohoo: congratulations! Good for you! Your on your way sarah! Your next!


----------



## 35_Smiling

AS FOR ME.....

Okay I got what you all been waiting for! so my levels on Wendesday Nov.2 were 6.43 and the levels this morning are 18.60. my fs told me they are still low BUT he is happy to tell me that WE ARE PREGNANT!!!! :wohoo: :yipee::happydance:

He wants me to get another Beta on our anniversary Nov.10 to make sure. and plus that is the day my cycle is supose to come on anyway. 

Sooooo when I thought I saw the line the first time on November 1st at DPO 9 my eyes wasn't playing tricks on me:haha: 

As for my husband my fs gave me 90 days of Tinzaparine; Its soo much needles and boxes it would be mad trying to hide them around the house. I will tell him over dinner.


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo:Smiling!


----------



## sarahincanada

yay smiley congrats!!!! awwww bet you will have a lovely dinner tonight.


----------



## Milty

Congrats! I hope dinner goes well.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> If anyone is interested I paid $2000 for medications today.....thats for 5 days of 300 gonal f and 5 days of 75 menopur. then I paid half of the $7200 IVF with ICSI fee, so $3600 today and $3600 will be on Tuesday (she let me break into 2 payments). so that will be $9200 so far, and expecting medications to cost another $2000, so that will be $11,200.
> 
> I wouldnt mind if there was a 95% success rate, but to pay that for a 36% success rate is insannnneeeeee :dohh:

Ouuuuch! It defies logic and yet I'm about to pay crazy money for even lower odds. And I have the nerve to shake my head at people who gamble. Clearly, I need my head checked. :blush:


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, I have not been here for over a month after my 2nd failed IUI. I will have my 3rd one tomorrow. U/S on CD12 and have two follies that should be ready, one 23mm and the other one 17mm on each side.

I would like to know for those who use injections for IUI. How much do you pay per cycle? I did mine with Clomid only. My Dr. suggested if this one failed, I should try with the injections such as Gonal. But I am trying to save for IVF and would like to know what you ladies think. Should I use the money for the IUI with injections, or just save that money for my IVF.

For now I paid out of pocket $500 per cycle for my IUI. I found a place in NY that will do 2 cycles of IVF for $7000+. I have to pay 50% and the other 50% will be pay within 12 or 24 months. So I am trying to save about $3500 for the downpayment for the IVF.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Rona

sarahincanada said:


> If anyone is interested I paid $2000 for medications today.....thats for 5 days of 300 gonal f and 5 days of 75 menopur. then I paid half of the $7200 IVF with ICSI fee, so $3600 today and $3600 will be on Tuesday (she let me break into 2 payments). so that will be $9200 so far, and expecting medications to cost another $2000, so that will be $11,200.
> 
> I wouldnt mind if there was a 95% success rate, but to pay that for a 36% success rate is insannnneeeeee :dohh:

Hi Sarah, Hopefully your IVF will be the one! I will have my 3rd IUI tomorrow and if not success I will move to IVF after Christmas.

Good luck to you.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck Rona!


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> Hi ladies, I have not been here for over a month after my 2nd failed IUI. I will have my 3rd one tomorrow. U/S on CD12 and have two follies that should be ready, one 23mm and the other one 17mm on each side.
> 
> I would like to know for those who use injections for IUI. How much do you pay per cycle? I did mine with Clomid only. My Dr. suggested if this one failed, I should try with the injections such as Gonal. But I am trying to save for IVF and would like to know what you ladies think. Should I use the money for the IUI with injections, or just save that money for my IVF.
> 
> For now I paid out of pocket $500 per cycle for my IUI. I found a place in NY that will do 2 cycles of IVF for $7000+. I have to pay 50% and the other 50% will be pay within 12 or 24 months. So I am trying to save about $3500 for the downpayment for the IVF.
> 
> Thanks ladies.

I was also paying about $500 per month for IUI with Clomid, my injectables cost me $700 extra the 1 month I tried them, but it really depends on what dose you are on. I only got 1 follicle on Gonal F 75 so wasnt great but I would recommend you try 1 or 2 injectable IUI's as it might be what works for you, and its still way cheaper than IVF.

$7000 for IVF seems very cheap for 2 especially down there in the states....plus theres medications ontop of that so add on another $3000-$4000 and perhaps ICSI which is about $1200. im paying $6000 for 1 IVF so are you sure its $7000 for 2?

good luck tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Good luck Rona!

$7000 sounds like a steal for 2 IVFs! Awesome.


----------



## readyformore

Hey Milty! Your chart's looking awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Hey Milty! Your chart's looking awesome! :thumbup:

and so does dachsundmom's......hope november will be full of bfps!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dachsundmom

Hopefully!


----------



## sarahincanada

I found some info online about why I might be using the Menopur with the Gonal F, instead of just doing more of Gonal F

"My understanding is that Menopur and repronex (Ferring pharma) contain both FSH and LH. Gonal F and Folistim contain only FSH.

Although FSH causes follicle growth and so is called FSH----(Follicle Stimulating Hormone) they found out that the follicles need a little bit of LH also which is naturally produced by ur body (before being supressed by supressor drugs. (leupron/cetrotide). So docs supplement pure FSH only products, with LH containing products to get proper balance."

can you ladies who did IVF remind me what you were on for FSH/LH stimulation, and what dose? also what am I to expect from my CD7 scan, thats after 4 days of medications. I know everyone is different but just wondered.

Is it tuesday yet? :coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think Crystal might be the one to ask about this...


----------



## Rona

sarahincanada said:


> Rona said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I have not been here for over a month after my 2nd failed IUI. I will have my 3rd one tomorrow. U/S on CD12 and have two follies that should be ready, one 23mm and the other one 17mm on each side.
> 
> I would like to know for those who use injections for IUI. How much do you pay per cycle? I did mine with Clomid only. My Dr. suggested if this one failed, I should try with the injections such as Gonal. But I am trying to save for IVF and would like to know what you ladies think. Should I use the money for the IUI with injections, or just save that money for my IVF.
> 
> For now I paid out of pocket $500 per cycle for my IUI. I found a place in NY that will do 2 cycles of IVF for $7000+. I have to pay 50% and the other 50% will be pay within 12 or 24 months. So I am trying to save about $3500 for the downpayment for the IVF.
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I was also paying about $500 per month for IUI with Clomid, my injectables cost me $700 extra the 1 month I tried them, but it really depends on what dose you are on. I only got 1 follicle on Gonal F 75 so wasnt great but I would recommend you try 1 or 2 injectable IUI's as it might be what works for you, and its still way cheaper than IVF.
> 
> $7000 for IVF seems very cheap for 2 especially down there in the states....plus theres medications ontop of that so add on another $3000-$4000 and perhaps ICSI which is about $1200. im paying $6000 for 1 IVF so are you sure its $7000 for 2?
> 
> good luck tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Sarah, yes here the details. Infact is the cheapest ever I found in US. I am willing to travel from Texas because it still cheap. In Austin for 1 cycle complete with med around $15,000. Here the price at CNY Fertility:

$7,700*

* Up to 2 IVF cycles.
* $3,850 deposit at date of baseline.
* 12-24 months interest free financing.
* Monthly payment deducted from credit/debit card. $320.83/12mo., $241.67/18mo., $191.67/24mo.
* If client becomes pregnant and delivers a child prior to 2nd cycle, contract is completed.
* Must be used within 12 months.

And it includes below. I only have to pay for the meds:

*This program includes Anesthesia, ICSI, Assisted Hatching, Retrieval, Embryo Transfer, storage of frozen embryos and FET cycles for one year Patient is responsible for all labs, ultrasounds and medications. We will bill insurance for monitoring and accept what insurance pays minus the co-pays, co-insurances and deductibles. If patient has frozen embryos, they must be used prior to proceeding with the next fresh IVF cycle.

For one cycle they charge $5500 with all the same above.


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> Sarah, yes here the details. Infact is the cheapest ever I found in US. I am willing to travel from Texas because it still cheap. In Austin for 1 cycle complete with med around $15,000. Here the price at CNY Fertility:
> 
> $7,700*
> 
> * Up to 2 IVF cycles.
> * $3,850 deposit at date of baseline.
> * 12-24 months interest free financing.
> * Monthly payment deducted from credit/debit card. $320.83/12mo., $241.67/18mo., $191.67/24mo.
> * If client becomes pregnant and delivers a child prior to 2nd cycle, contract is completed.
> * Must be used within 12 months.
> 
> And it includes below. I only have to pay for the meds:
> 
> *This program includes Anesthesia, ICSI, Assisted Hatching, Retrieval, Embryo Transfer, storage of frozen embryos and FET cycles for one year Patient is responsible for all labs, ultrasounds and medications. We will bill insurance for monitoring and accept what insurance pays minus the co-pays, co-insurances and deductibles. If patient has frozen embryos, they must be used prior to proceeding with the next fresh IVF cycle.
> 
> For one cycle they charge $5500 with all the same above.

wow that is good! they are just over the border from where i live, I wonder if the charges are similar for international patients.


----------



## Rona

sarahincanada said:


> Rona said:
> 
> 
> For one cycle they charge $5500 with all the same above.
> 
> wow that is good! they are just over the border from where i live, I wonder if the charges are similar for international patients.Click to expand...

Sarah,

I think it the same. I will monitor with my Dr. in Austin and send it over there. I will have my phone consultation this Monday morning. They even have hotel special rate if you the CNY patients. For 3 tries, it $9900. They told me I probably need to be there around 5 to 7 days.

I contacted few of their patients and all very happy especially with the Lantham Office, they have few in NY. One in Syracuse.


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rona said:
> 
> 
> For one cycle they charge $5500 with all the same above.
> 
> wow that is good! they are just over the border from where i live, I wonder if the charges are similar for international patients.Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah,
> 
> I think it the same. I will monitor with my Dr. in Austin and send it over there. I will have my phone consultation this Monday morning. They even have hotel special rate if you the CNY patients. For 3 tries, it $9900. They told me I probably need to be there around 5 to 7 days.
> 
> I contacted few of their patients and all very happy especially with the Lantham Office, they have few in NY. One in Syracuse.Click to expand...

they are great prices, will definitely consider if this one doesnt work!


----------



## Milty

readyformore said:


> Hey Milty! Your chart's looking awesome! :thumbup:

Thanks!! There is a good chance it is just because I'm sick...I have a head cold. It does look cool though!


----------



## Milty

I don't think you guys are gambling at all and I think you have good odds..

Just think if you win or loose at gambling it is only money...if you win with IVF it is a baby which is way better than money anyway!!!


----------



## constancev18

Rona said:


> For now I paid out of pocket $500 per cycle for my IUI. I found a place in NY that will do 2 cycles of IVF for $7000+. I have to pay 50% and the other 50% will be pay within 12 or 24 months. So I am trying to save about $3500 for the downpayment for the IVF.

Thanks for sharing this info, Rona. The variation in price is almost criminal. I am travelling out of state precisely for this reason--$18k vs $4500. I'm not sure if the $18k included medications as I stopped listening long before the RE made it to that point. Even with the cost of travel and meds, we still come out ahead. And a 2nd ivf may even be financially possible.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Indigo77: Thanks hun

Sarahincanada: yes all went well and all he did was put this huge smile on his face. It was funny. Damn girl thats a lot of cash paying out! Good luck and all the best! Your next!!!! :dust: 

Milty: Indeed it did. He took the news wellwith only a HUGE Grin! Lol

Dachsundmom: thanks hun.

Constancev18: wow that is a lot of cash too. 

Rona: Good luck hun! I am sure its going to be your time really soon. All the best. Dont forget to keep :sex:ing for a few days after the IUI! If not I am sure you will get it with the IVF! :yippee: :dust:

AFM: I am doing great. Just been busy here at hubby office trying to catch up on the bookkeeping. You all have a wonderful weekend! :dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

35_smiling, Im sooooo happy for you x x

Sarah i was on 375 of menopur, at my day 7 scan they check the number of follicles, the lining and i think told me to start the cetrotide injections although its a bit of a blur which way i started that!!!


----------



## Milty

Ok I know this may be a dumb question but I'm asking anyway....

Do you think my being sick will affect my blood test tomorrow in someway? Especially since I'm taking Nyquil?


----------



## 35_Smiling

GreenFingers said:


> 35_smiling, Im sooooo happy for you QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you hun.:happydance:


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> I found some info online about why I might be using the Menopur with the Gonal F, instead of just doing more of Gonal F
> 
> "My understanding is that Menopur and repronex (Ferring pharma) contain both FSH and LH. Gonal F and Folistim contain only FSH.
> 
> Although FSH causes follicle growth and so is called FSH----(Follicle Stimulating Hormone) they found out that the follicles need a little bit of LH also which is naturally produced by ur body (before being supressed by supressor drugs. (leupron/cetrotide). So docs supplement pure FSH only products, with LH containing products to get proper balance."
> 
> can you ladies who did IVF remind me what you were on for FSH/LH stimulation, and what dose? also what am I to expect from my CD7 scan, thats after 4 days of medications. I know everyone is different but just wondered.
> 
> Is it tuesday yet? :coffee:

Hi Sarah, first cycle I was on 275 of Puregon and second time was 450 Puregon..the scan is an internal scan to see how many follies are growing..this will be the decision of moving forward in the cycle or cancelling. Thanks for FSH/LH information I'm going to check that out!!


----------



## threebirds

Good luck Sarah, been reading & lurking in this thread and just wanted to let you know im keeping my fx for you x


----------



## sarahincanada

threebirds said:


> Good luck Sarah, been reading & lurking in this thread and just wanted to let you know im keeping my fx for you x

thank you so much! so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: are you trying again now?


----------



## sarahincanada

so had 4 days of injections already, its gone quick! ultrasound tomorrow morning and I dont take my medication before incase they want to change it. Im feeling tired and had some diarrhea, but other than that feel good. please please please let there be follicles growing tomorrow!

milty Im sorry I have no clue :shrug: but I dont think it would effect it?

where is everyone else in their cycles?


----------



## constancev18

crystal443 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I found some info online about why I might be using the Menopur with the Gonal F, instead of just doing more of Gonal F
> 
> "My understanding is that Menopur and repronex (Ferring pharma) contain both FSH and LH. Gonal F and Folistim contain only FSH.
> 
> Although FSH causes follicle growth and so is called FSH----(Follicle Stimulating Hormone) they found out that the follicles need a little bit of LH also which is naturally produced by ur body (before being supressed by supressor drugs. (leupron/cetrotide). So docs supplement pure FSH only products, with LH containing products to get proper balance."
> 
> can you ladies who did IVF remind me what you were on for FSH/LH stimulation, and what dose? also what am I to expect from my CD7 scan, thats after 4 days of medications. I know everyone is different but just wondered.
> 
> Hi Sarah, first cycle I was on 275 of Puregon and second time was 450 Puregon..the scan is an internal scan to see how many follies are growing..this will be the decision of moving forward in the cycle or cancelling. Thanks for FSH/LH information I'm going to check that out!!Click to expand...

I haven't had mine yet but my script is for Menoral/Menopar 75iu administering 225iu for 9 dys.

PS Today is CD7 and dy 3 of Clomid (cd 5-9).


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - I'm so curious to see how your follicles are growing too! I totally want to compare the number you have for IVF versus the numbers you get for IUI. 

I had my CD8 scan this morning and have 3 10" follicles on the left and 1 13" follicle on the right. This is the exact opposite of what I normally do. Usually my left ovary is pretty quiet with all of the activity in the right. Hoping that means the leftie has a great egg begging to come out!


----------



## threebirds

sarahincanada said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Sarah, been reading & lurking in this thread and just wanted to let you know im keeping my fx for you x
> 
> thank you so much! so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: are you trying again now?Click to expand...

Thank you Sarah xx
We are very much trying again, although we now feel we need some help. We're worried about long wait on NHS, seeing GP tomorrow but we also have an apt at a private clinic for the following wk - worried about £ for that though. But right now we'll do anything...

Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Sarah - I'm so curious to see how your follicles are growing too! I totally want to compare the number you have for IVF versus the numbers you get for IUI.
> 
> I had my CD8 scan this morning and have 3 10" follicles on the left and 1 13" follicle on the right. This is the exact opposite of what I normally do. Usually my left ovary is pretty quiet with all of the activity in the right. Hoping that means the leftie has a great egg begging to come out!

are you on 300iu/ml follistim again? we are on similar injectable doses so our outcome would be similar, although Im doing the 75 repronex as well so might have that added boost. 4 follies is great for an IUI but not so great for an IVF so will be interesting to see how I respond. thank you for the info so I know what to compare it to tomorrow, I didnt realize they would be so big already! how many more days will you be doing the injectables?

hope that your leftie has all the great eggs in it, and that it works for you this month :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Greenfingers and LL can you remind me what CD days you had scans, and how many follicles showed up on each scan? thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> Greenfingers and LL can you remind me what CD days you had scans, and how many follicles showed up on each scan? thanks :thumbup:

I had one on CD3 (just to make sure all was ok...that was August 26th) and then it was CD5-11

August 28 CD5:6 follicles...3 on each side

August 30 CD7: 6 on one side and 8 in the other

On Sept 2nd CD10: 9 and 9

Mind you...I did get a TON of eggs...which is rare BUT only one was a good one


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:



> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - I'm so curious to see how your follicles are growing too! I totally want to compare the number you have for IVF versus the numbers you get for IUI.
> 
> I had my CD8 scan this morning and have 3 10" follicles on the left and 1 13" follicle on the right. This is the exact opposite of what I normally do. Usually my left ovary is pretty quiet with all of the activity in the right. Hoping that means the leftie has a great egg begging to come out!
> 
> are you on 300iu/ml follistim again? we are on similar injectable doses so our outcome would be similar, although Im doing the 75 repronex as well so might have that added boost. 4 follies is great for an IUI but not so great for an IVF so will be interesting to see how I respond. thank you for the info so I know what to compare it to tomorrow, I didnt realize they would be so big already! how many more days will you be doing the injectables?
> 
> hope that your leftie has all the great eggs in it, and that it works for you this month :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am the 300iu/ml follistim again. But I think mine is higher for IUI because my FSH was so high last time. I think they boosted the drugs because they knew the anything less would get a poor response. You have much better FSH/AMH levels than I do so I would think your dosage should get much better results!

My doc said if I was doing IVF, I would probably be at 450iu/ml to get more response. 

I have 3 more nights of shots and then another u/s on Thursday morning to confirm trigger time. 

Sarah, how many follicles did you get on your medicated IUI? And what was that dosage? If I remember, I thought you had good response with a low dosage so what your doing now should be multiply those numbers!


----------



## sarahincanada

LL thanks, I was thinking what they see tomorrow is what will be there at the end only bigger, but you got more quantity as time went on.

hockey I only did 1 round of injectables with IUI ...was on 75 Gonal F and I only produced one follicle! this dose is 4 times more stronger so hoping for at least 4....thats the minimum they allow to continue with IVF.
I did clomid for 3 months and had 4 follicles, 3 follicles then only 1. :shrug:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah i had only 5 on my first scan if i remember and i was a little disappointed. On my next scan it had gone up to 8, and there was still 8 on the last scan although only 5 were mature if i remember correctly! I got 7 eggs out 8 follicles.

Good luck tomorrow Sarah, can't wait to hear x x


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck Sarah!!!! I'm sure you'll do fine :)


----------



## crystal443

Hey Greenfingers how are you doing? When is your scan?


----------



## GreenFingers

Hey Crystal I'm good thanks...the scan is 1 week tomorrow, time is dragggging! Not long until your appointment is it, when is it again?


----------



## crystal443

I'm so excited for you!!! Might be two little ones in there :) My appt is Dec 5th..not too long :)


----------



## Rona

sarahincanada said:


> so had 4 days of injections already, its gone quick! ultrasound tomorrow morning and I dont take my medication before incase they want to change it. Im feeling tired and had some diarrhea, but other than that feel good. please please please let there be follicles growing tomorrow!
> 
> milty Im sorry I have no clue :shrug: but I dont think it would effect it?
> 
> where is everyone else in their cycles?

Hi Sarah, how's the u/s? Hope evreything went well. I have the feeling this will be your month :). Good luck!


----------



## Milty

Sarah good luck!


I should be getting my results today and I can't wait to find out...although I will have no idea what they mean..hehe :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Good luck everyone !!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

just got back from my ultrasound.....I have 17 follicles!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: they said I have had an amazing response. Sizes range from 1.0 - 1.5. I have to take my same dose of Gonal F and Repronex for 2 more mornings and in addition start Ganirelix tonight and tomorrow (that stops me ovulating) then go back Thursday. Hoping the smaller sized ones 1.0 and 1.1 continue to grow, I have 5 that are 1.3 and higher already so those should be good.

My FSH was 4.8 on day 3 so thats good. Also I asked this nurse about my AMH of 9.18 and she said for my age its very good and she would actually expect it to be around 5 (higher is better). Im so hoping that because all my tests are good that my problem has been something simple like a hard egg shell and so this will work for me. But of course nothing tests for egg quality and we will see how that is next week. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> just got back from my ultrasound.....I have 17 follicles!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: they said I have had an amazing response. Sizes range from 1.0 - 1.5. I have to take my same dose of Gonal F and Repronex for 2 more mornings and in addition start Ganirelix tonight and tomorrow (that stops me ovulating) then go back Thursday. Hoping the smaller sized ones 1.0 and 1.1 continue to grow, I have 5 that are 1.3 and higher already so those should be good.
> 
> My FSH was 4.8 on day 3 so thats good. Also I asked this nurse about my AMH of 9.18 and she said for my age its very good and she would actually expect it to be around 5 (higher is better). Im so hoping that because all my tests are good that my problem has been something simple like a hard egg shell and so this will work for me. But of course nothing tests for egg quality and we will see how that is next week. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

WOW!! Sarah - that is amazing!!! I hope that you have alot of fertilized eggs to choose from and there are lots of left overs for freezing!! What a great way to start your IVF cycle!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Clinic just called, they want me to reduce my Gonal F from 300 to 250 as I have lots of follicles and my e2 level is 3760...its not too high but they want to be careful. Hope the high e2 means lots of good eggs :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

When is your projected EH?


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> just got back from my ultrasound.....I have 17 follicles!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: they said I have had an amazing response. Sizes range from 1.0 - 1.5. I have to take my same dose of Gonal F and Repronex for 2 more mornings and in addition start Ganirelix tonight and tomorrow (that stops me ovulating) then go back Thursday. Hoping the smaller sized ones 1.0 and 1.1 continue to grow, I have 5 that are 1.3 and higher already so those should be good.
> 
> My FSH was 4.8 on day 3 so thats good. Also I asked this nurse about my AMH of 9.18 and she said for my age its very good and she would actually expect it to be around 5 (higher is better). Im so hoping that because all my tests are good that my problem has been something simple like a hard egg shell and so this will work for me. But of course nothing tests for egg quality and we will see how that is next week. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> WOW!! Sarah - that is amazing!!! I hope that you have alot of fertilized eggs to choose from and there are lots of left overs for freezing!! What a great way to start your IVF cycle!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

thank you Im happy! when I went in there the doctor put in the ultrasound and asked 'what dose is she on' and I was thinking oh no, she doesnt see anything, but then she said 'as theres lots going on here'!! such a relief as my last 2 monitored cycles with clomid and 75 gonal f I only had 1 follicle so was worrying about not responding.

of course all the eggs could be bad but so far so good!

I wonder if the coq10 helped? also that she has given me Repronex in addition as that has LH and FSH, not just FSH.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> When is your projected EH?

sorry what is EH??? I only know ER and ET! I go back on Thursday so theres a possibility of triggering that night and ER on Saturday. Or they will make me stim a day or two and so it could be Sunday or Monday. Its great as hubby has all those days off :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry....egg harvest/ER...LOL


----------



## LLbean

Way to go Sarah!!!!!!!!!! See? I knew you would do well. Can't wait to hear how many they actually collect and fertilize...you are doing GREAT!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Way to go Sarah!!!!!!!!!! See? I knew you would do well. Can't wait to hear how many they actually collect and fertilize...you are doing GREAT!!!!

thank you LL :hugs: Im being realistic as I know you had many eggs and were able to have the testing to find only 1 good, who didnt make it. It will be interesting to see how mine do, but not having the testing done here theres so much less info and I will just have to hope for the best. GF didnt have as many but perhaps hers were great quality.

how are you doing, do you think you will try another IVF in January? were you on a combination of FSH and LH products for your first IVF? I only learnt about the LH part when she added the 75 Repronex with the Gonal F. I remember you were on a lot of meds so I cant remember.


----------



## crystal443

Great news Sarah:thumbup: You'll do fantastic theres lots of eggs to work with:happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Wow Sarah that is amazing, you should get to a 5 day transfer with that many for sure!!!! You must be over the moon x x


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks greenfingers and crystal! gf I do hope things go well but Im staying realistic too just incase the eggs dont do well, you never know. but Im hoping to join you in first tri soon. its all so surreal, I was thinking today jeez I could be pregnant in the next couple of weeks, cant believe it. but then again I remember the success rate is only 36% so that brings me back to reality! but hopefully if I do 3 IVFs I will be able to succeed [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; are you excited/nervous about your scan? hope your beanie is doing well, and I wonder if there will be 2!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, how many embies are you transferring?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, how many embies are you transferring?

thats such a hard decision! on day 3 they will do 3, or day 5 they will do 2. Im considering only 1 if I can freeze some, as I would prefer a singleton. If it didnt work I would do 2 the 2nd time. its only $1200 to defrost and transfer, so it may be worth taking time and doing 1 at a time.....its hard to say. I used to think Id love twins and to get it over with first time, but now think I would find twins very hard. however Ive read of lots of women who have 2 put in and only get a singleton.

my mum was saying she doesnt think twins would be that much harder than say having a 2 year old and a baby....she thinks that may be worse.....hadnt thought of it that way!

what do you ladies think? I have to start thinking about it now, even though I dont know if I will even have to make the decision depending on my results.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, that's a very tough decision and I am not sure what I would do...:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Way to go Sarah!!!!!!!!!! See? I knew you would do well. Can't wait to hear how many they actually collect and fertilize...you are doing GREAT!!!!
> 
> thank you LL :hugs: Im being realistic as I know you had many eggs and were able to have the testing to find only 1 good, who didnt make it. It will be interesting to see how mine do, but not having the testing done here theres so much less info and I will just have to hope for the best. GF didnt have as many but perhaps hers were great quality.
> 
> how are you doing, do you think you will try another IVF in January? were you on a combination of FSH and LH products for your first IVF? I only learnt about the LH part when she added the 75 Repronex with the Gonal F. I remember you were on a lot of meds so I cant remember.Click to expand...

they will do the exact same protocol as that produced a great quantity of eggs. I am just working with acupuncture and stuff now to make the GOOD eggs too ;-)


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, how many embies are you transferring?
> 
> thats such a hard decision! on day 3 they will do 3, or day 5 they will do 2. Im considering only 1 if I can freeze some, as I would prefer a singleton. If it didnt work I would do 2 the 2nd time. its only $1200 to defrost and transfer, so it may be worth taking time and doing 1 at a time.....its hard to say. I used to think Id love twins and to get it over with first time, but now think I would find twins very hard. however Ive read of lots of women who have 2 put in and only get a singleton.
> 
> my mum was saying she doesnt think twins would be that much harder than say having a 2 year old and a baby....she thinks that may be worse.....hadnt thought of it that way!
> 
> what do you ladies think? I have to start thinking about it now, even though I dont know if I will even have to make the decision depending on my results.Click to expand...

I was ready to do 2, but only had 1good one. Honestly I would. And if I only had 3 good ones that would be a tough call...I may do all 3 as there are no guarantees they will all take and I would hate to freeze just one and perhaps lose it in defrosting, you know?


----------



## crystal443

I think its up to you in the end, I think the advantage you have is that you have no little ones at home so all your time could be spent with them :) My DD was 18 months when DS was born and it was tough and not just for the baby part of it lol, it was tough for about 4 years. Its easy peasy once they get past toddler stage but I think two the same age would be easier then a toddler and a newborn.

The only downfall to multiples would be the risk to you and to babies, it isn't just getting pregnant there's higher chance of miscarriage, premature birth, and complications from that such as cerebral palsy, blindness etc. There's a higher risk for gestational diabetes, high blood pressure etc. sorry I sound negative, they went over all this with us at the clinic but you do need to wiegh the good and bad. You could also get pregnant with twins and have two beautiful healthy babies. I think if your doctor offers two its because they feel you'll have a good outcome if both stick:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Sarah How exciting for you! :happydance::happydance:

I have no idea how I would decide 

I will say my sis has two kids 13 mths apart and the oldest is 2 mths younger than my son. I very often keep all three and it is really tuff better now that they are older. We I keep the two oldest it is not so bad.


----------



## Milty

OK so my nurse called with the results of my progestrone test. I took the test on CD 22 and got a 9 which I guess is normal. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> what do you ladies think? I have to start thinking about it now, even though I dont know if I will even have to make the decision depending on my results.

I guess it depends on a lot of things. I would take the grade of the embryos into consideration as well. I'd be more likely to put 2 in if they were both of lower quality.

The biggest issue I would consider is: 
How many children do you ultimately want? I have always wanted a large family. So, I can say that although a singleton pregnancy is the most favored by doctors, if I was 39 without children......I'd transfer 2 and pray that they both stuck.

If you had planned on having 1 child, then I would do just that. I'd transfer one.

BTW- I did have a patient that had SET and ended up having twins!! After her transfer, the embryo split into identical twin girls! :winkwink:
Just goes to show that we can plan all we want, but those babies come when they want to come!


----------



## crystal443

That's exactly right Ready:thumbup: There's been ladies have two put back and end up with 3..it really is a personal choice :) Anything can happen:haha::haha:

Milty- I don't know much about progesterone numbers but that sounds ok to me:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

My doc also told me of a patient of hers that had 2 put in and they both split...but they also got reabsorbed and she only had the two fraternals instead of two sets of identicals


----------



## crystal443

Wow.. can you imagine? Have two put back and end up with 4? I think I'd have a panic attack on the spot,lol.


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah it's such a personal decision, but just to throw something else into the pot....

I didn't find out how many would be frozen until after ET. They grow them on another day or 2 past the 5 day transfer to see if they are good enough to be frozen. I ended up having none good enough and in the letter I got from then they said they only get embryo's good enough to freeze in 20% of all IVF cycles. I guess I am saying don't bank to highly on having any frosties....that said you might be one of the 20% and have a good number to freeze.

As for me, I have always known I want to have more than one child and with DOR I know that time is against me, the consultant said to me after the first is born I need to start thinking about number 2 so really I felt that the risk of twins was worth it.

It's such a personal thing though, you will make the right decision for you :hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> are you excited/nervous about your scan? hope your beanie is doing well, and I wonder if there will be 2!

I wonder too....sometimes I am sure there is 2 and other times I can't believe there is even one lol!! I am more nervous than excited xx




Milty said:


> OK so my nurse called with the results of my progestrone test. I took the test on CD 22 and got a 9 which I guess is normal.
> 
> What do you guys think?

Hi Milty - sorry I have no idea, did she say she was happy with it? It is a test to see if you have ovulated right?

:wave: to everyone else


----------



## Milty

Green: Yes it does make sure you ovulated and how strong maybe an egg is. I don't think strong is the right word. If you had say a 5 then you did O but the corpus Luteum did really start producing as much progestrone as it should have. If you O and get a really high number then maybe your linning will be to thick. So it is a balance as to where you want to be. 

So the doc sent me a chart that showed the best level by day and a good range by day as well. A 9 was spot on for day 22 for the best or whatever they call it. Most desirable I think. 

Anyway it is good news but sometimes I have a hard time when I hear this. 

It's pretty much always been this way..."your numbers are perfect" or nothing appears to be wrong with you. I think if I heard something like "oh it's a little on the high end but still in the normal range" I would jump for joy but that never happens. 

We are both pretty much Ideal on everything ...oh except for the fact I have had 1 baby in 15 years....:shrug:


----------



## Milty

LLbean said:


> My doc also told me of a patient of hers that had 2 put in and they both split...but they also got reabsorbed and she only had the two fraternals instead of two sets of identicals

you know if that happened again and they didn't get reabsorbed you could the baby could be an identical and fraternal twin....wouldn't that be fun to explaine...:happydance:


I could just see them in school...this is my twin brother

but he doesn't look like you but that guy right there looks like your twin 

oh he is my twin also ...he is my idential twin...he is my fraternal twin...:haha:

sorry I get carried away sometimes


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks for your thoughts everyone! I am a typical libran and sway back and forth everyday :dohh:

LL you make a good point about would it survive the defrost, I think the number I was given was 80% only survive and they only freeze the best, so it is a risk.

Ready I do want more children, I was just hoping for one at a time :haha: but my mum made a good point that 2 at the same time wouldnt be much harder than having a baby and a toddler. i suppose being on here I realize that having one healthy baby is a miracle, so cooking 2 healthy babies would be nervewracking. and wow yes theres the chance of splitting too, but thats fine by me as its nature and not a choice.

Greenfingers did you have a 5 days transfer? for some reason I thought it was 3 day but that must have been someone else. I didnt realize they waited till after day 5 to see what freeze (i know they wait if you do a day 3). Hopfully my decision will be easy once I talk to the doctors. Theres a thread on another forum with BFP succcess for over 40's and a lot of girls on there had 2 put back but only had a singleton. If the chance of pregnancy is only 30% I guess I shouldnt be worrying about all this at all.

milty Ive never had a progesterone test mid cycle so I dont have anything to compare it too, but thats good if they say its good. Im in exactly the same boat with all results perfect except Ive never had a bfp in my life! I thought my AMH was on the low side according to a chart I found online, but the nurse at the clinic said it was great for my age and most peoples numbers at my age would be worse. So everything is perfect but I cant get pregnant even when they are injecting millions of motile sperm into my uterus at ovulation. It could be something simple like a hard egg shell, or it could be something not so simple like bad eggs. No test shows the quality of the eggs, so I will see next week if nothing much fertilizes I will have my answer.


----------



## GreenFingers

Yep it was a 5 day transfer although they weren't quite blasto's, she said they were hours away from being blasto though, it was a Sat and they are shut Sundays so we couldn't wait. If they had reached blasto they would only let me have one as I am under 37....some strange NHS rule!!!

How have you been feeling on the drugs?


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Yep it was a 5 day transfer although they weren't quite blasto's, she said they were hours away from being blasto though, it was a Sat and they are shut Sundays so we couldn't wait. If they had reached blasto they would only let me have one as I am under 37....some strange NHS rule!!!
> 
> How have you been feeling on the drugs?

a little woozy and nauseous, but I took the week off so just been relaxing :thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Sarah I think you hit the nail on the head...I'm pretty sure I have a quality problem. I think it's because of the number of folicles I'm turning out. :shrug:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- My tests are all perfect as well..all well within normal but it turns out its a numbers problem for me..we had three and that isn't enough to have a good chance at IVF. Still don't know if its that particular protocol or what, hope we'll have answers in Dec :) 

Sarah- you're in with a good chance with a large number of eggs, they have something to work with :)


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- you're in with a good chance with a large number of eggs, they have something to work with :)

thanks :hugs: I hope you are right, I keep thinking that my eggs are going to be bad or something. but at least I would finally have an explanation, I hate this 'unexplained' thing. Im going back in the morning at 8am, hoping everything is still growing nicely and perhaps I will have an idea when EC will be. Im down to 250 gonal f and perhaps they will lower is even more....hope so, then it will be less $$.

goodnight :flower:


----------



## readyformore

No way you have bad eggs Sarah!!


----------



## readyformore

I remember my RE asking us about selective reduction during our IVF consultation.

I told her I didn't think that I would need to consider it if she was only putting back 2.
She said, "Well, what if we transfered 3, and they all split?"

All I could think was, "I can't get pregnant with one baby and this lady thinks I'm going to have sextuplets?!?!" :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- I know what you mean lol..my FS said I was superfertile if you can believe that..I told her that word and my name don't go in the same sentence..lol. Turns out I was right:wacko:

Sarah-you'll have great eggs and you've got great numbers :) I can't wait to find out what your outcome is in a few weeks I think its going to be great:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

oh yeah Sarah I meant me not you hun... You have great eggs


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah good luck today, can't wait to find out how they are growing xx


----------



## old.lurker

I am a long time lurker, and just wanted to share my story. 

I am 36 and my partner is 42. We started TTC in October of 2010. We did IUI's every month for about 8 months. Every one was negative. We decided to pursue the IVF route, since my insurance covered it. My follicle count was quite low. Here were are stats:

IVF #1 - retrieved 4, 3 fertilized - put 2 back in (froze one blast)
IVF #2 - retrieved 6, 4 fertilized - put 3 back in (last one didn't make it to blast)

The level of frustration was quite high by this point. The doctor suggested what we had both been thinking, which was retrieve from me, and try to use my partner as a surrogate. From what he said, it's the age of the egg that goes bad with age, not the age of the uterus. So onto IVF #3. (sigh) 

IVF#3  retrieved 5  ONLY 2 FERTILIZED!! :sad2::sad2::sad2:

We put both embies back into my partnerand, drum roll please: BFP!!!!! After I had been obsessively googling when to test, what are the signs.she doesnt even bat an eye, doesnt seem bothered by waiting for 2 weeks, and only took the POS because I begged her to do it!!! We just went in for the first ultrasound (saw the heartbeat), and learned that its a single baby, not twins. We both are both still thrilled, and cant wait for the June 27th due date. Since were both teachers, the timing couldnt be better. &#9786;

I just wanted to share my story, since I read SOOOOO many stories as the year progressed from women on this forum, I felt I needed to give back to the community. I hope that this story can help someone feel at ease, that success IS possible, despite the millions of obstacles, shots, etc. that seem to be standing in your way. :flower:


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Old Lurker! That's fabulous news!

Sarah - what's the word from your scan today? How are all those follies doing?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah....fx'd!


----------



## sarahincanada

back from ultrasound, stopped off at the spa on the way home for reflexology. I now have 19 follicles ranging in size from 1.2 - 2.0 :happydance: I was just told to take a little more medication today (what was left in my pen plus another 75 of the repronex) and Im back tomorrow morning, and probably trigger tomorrow night and ER on sunday. Im soooooooo nervous for the retrieval :cry: but most people say they dont remember a thing. so that means transfer will either be wednesday for 3 day transfer or friday for 5 day transfer....(as long as I have something to transfer!!) that works perfectly for me, especially if its a 5 day transfer. Im very pleased with my response, some of the smaller follicles might not catch up but I have a good chance I think. It was my FS doing the ultrasound and even though she probably doesnt remember me she did say 'wow what a great response'.

please let there be good eggs in there!!

did any of you find the injection at night to stop ovulation really stings? boy that one hurts me, and even for an hour later my stomach is sore. the others I have no problem with, the menopur stings sometimes, but nothing like the Ganirelix.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sarahincanada

this is all so early for me, I usually dont ovulate till CD14-17, and my ER might be CD12....I hope the fast response hasnt made shitty eggs. oh well, nothing I can do but wait and see!


----------



## velo

Hi Sarah - that's excellent news! I'm sure you will have a good egg to transfer with all those follies! Looking forward to reading the good news next week! What is the deciding factor for whether they do the transfer at 3 days or 5 days?


----------



## dachsundmom

Your eggs are perfect! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

velo said:


> Hi Sarah - that's excellent news! I'm sure you will have a good egg to transfer with all those follies! Looking forward to reading the good news next week! What is the deciding factor for whether they do the transfer at 3 days or 5 days?

:wave: I think the general guidelines is if you have quite a lot of embryos doing well they like to push you to day 5 and blastocyst stage as it has a higher pregnancy rate ...trouble is many dont make it to that day so thats why you need to have quite a few to risk it. the good thing is that at day 5 the strongest would remain and be transferred. but if you dont have that many they like to transfer day 3, thinking the embryo will do better in the mother than in a dish. but I think its harder to grade them at that stage and often they will transfer more at day 3 than they will at day 5 for that reason. thats my understanding anyway!

how are you doing?? any plans??


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- your eggs are perfect I'm sure!!! So your on an Antagonist cycle and yes that sh*t burns lol. What is the repronex for again? I know it had something to do with LH, I've always had a great response with Clomid I just have a horrible response with Puregon:shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- your eggs are perfect I'm sure!!! So your on an Antagonist cycle and yes that sh*t burns lol. What is the repronex for again? I know it had something to do with LH, I've always had a great response with Clomid I just have a horrible response with Puregon:shrug:

the repronex (menopur) apparantly contains both FSH and LH, where gonal f and a lot of others just contain FSH. its thought that the LH helps as thats what happens in your own body....but obviously not everyone supplements with it so not sure if it really helps or not, just its what my clinic does. might be worth asking about it??

I had 2 great responses to clomid, then the 3rd time I only got 1 follicle and on 75 gonal f I only got one follicle, now look at me this month. this dosage gonal f was 4 x the strength, but perhaps the LH helped?


----------



## crystal443

I'm def going to mention this as well at my appointment:thumbup: Thanks Sarah:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

when is your apt? do you think you might start again in january?


----------



## crystal443

My next Appointment is Dec.5th and if everything is a go we'll try again in January :) We could have gotten in to see him this month but I want some time to get some information together to take with us, so I can find out about other meds etc that might work better. It just upsets me still that when I look back to the very first stim scan and she said wow..you had a better follicles on your baseline scan..why didn't she fix it then and why didn't I speak up? We live and learn:thumbup:

See what this doctor says and go from there :) I can't wait to see how many eggs they retrieve for you


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh my not long now, honestly egg collection was a dodle.

So excited for you x x


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Oh my not long now, honestly egg collection was a dodle.
> 
> So excited for you x x

thanks greeny! did you say your scan is wednesday? how far along are you then? praying that everything looks good :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> My next Appointment is Dec.5th and if everything is a go we'll try again in January :) We could have gotten in to see him this month but I want some time to get some information together to take with us, so I can find out about other meds etc that might work better. It just upsets me still that when I look back to the very first stim scan and she said wow..you had a better follicles on your baseline scan..why didn't she fix it then and why didn't I speak up? We live and learn:thumbup:
> 
> See what this doctor says and go from there :) I can't wait to see how many eggs they retrieve for you

you will have better monitoring I hope this next time, as I dont think they increased your dose or gave you much monitoring right? who is this new clinic you are going to? january will be here soon and quite a few of you will be doing ifv so it will be exciting.


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> this is all so early for me, I usually dont ovulate till CD14-17, and my ER might be CD12....I hope the fast response hasnt made shitty eggs. oh well, nothing I can do but wait and see!

Here let me put you at ease on this...it takes 3 Months to get eggs to mature , so the "speedy" process would have nothing to do with the quality. That is why I am waiting till January and taking stuff and doing acupuncture now to help the eggs be nice! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> this is all so early for me, I usually dont ovulate till CD14-17, and my ER might be CD12....I hope the fast response hasnt made shitty eggs. oh well, nothing I can do but wait and see!
> 
> Here let me put you at ease on this...it takes 3 Months to get eggs to mature , so the "speedy" process would have nothing to do with the quality. That is why I am waiting till January and taking stuff and doing acupuncture now to help the eggs be nice! :flower:Click to expand...

ok good, thank you!!!!

I really really hope your 2nd IVF is successful.....with sticky twins!!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> this is all so early for me, I usually dont ovulate till CD14-17, and my ER might be CD12....I hope the fast response hasnt made shitty eggs. oh well, nothing I can do but wait and see!
> 
> Here let me put you at ease on this...it takes 3 Months to get eggs to mature , so the "speedy" process would have nothing to do with the quality. That is why I am waiting till January and taking stuff and doing acupuncture now to help the eggs be nice! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ok good, thank you!!!!
> 
> I really really hope your 2nd IVF is successful.....with sticky twins!!Click to expand...

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## crystal443

Yep only had one scan at 5 days of stims..same clinic but different group of doctors. Only so many to choose from here:shrug:

LL is right it takes three months for eggs to mature so you'll be fine:thumbup:

Greenfingers- I can't wait for your scan:thumbup: will there be one or two:haha: exciting :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, are you able to ask for references from some of their other patients?


----------



## crystal443

I don't know:shrug: I'm just so disheartened by the clinics here:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> I don't know:shrug: I'm just so disheartened by the clinics here:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Can't say I blame you one bit.:growlmad:


----------



## ksluice

Good luck good luck good luck Sarah!!


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> Oh my not long now, honestly egg collection was a dodle.
> 
> So excited for you x x
> 
> thanks greeny! did you say your scan is wednesday? how far along are you then? praying that everything looks good :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awwhhh thanks! I will be 7 weeks 1 day, can you believe it


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

so Im taking my hcg trigger tonight :thumbup: my 19 follicles are growing nicely and ER is on Sunday. She mentioned some of the smaller follicles might not be mature, but I still hope to get a good number. Yikes the interesting part of the cycle is almost there, just have to get past the ER :cry: I feel good today as even though I dont really want to go through this again (would love for it to work first time and have frosties!!) it hasnt been that bad so I could do it again. My inside elbow is all bruised from bloodtests and my stomach has had enough of injections, but it hasnt been that bad :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> Oh my not long now, honestly egg collection was a dodle.
> 
> So excited for you x x
> 
> thanks greeny! did you say your scan is wednesday? how far along are you then? praying that everything looks good :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwhhh thanks! I will be 7 weeks 1 day, can you believe itClick to expand...

wow its gone quickly! do you still do pregnancy tests, or do people stop after a while.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> wow its gone quickly! do you still do pregnancy tests, or do people stop after a while.

I must be weird. I only ever took 1 test with each kid. Even if it was faint, I stopped with the tests.

And, I have only done about 3 tests in the past 17 cycles. :blush: 
I don't really like hpts. They never tell me what I want to hear. :dohh:

Good luck with the ER sarah. Hoping you have good numbers. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> wow its gone quickly! do you still do pregnancy tests, or do people stop after a while.
> 
> I must be weird. I only ever took 1 test with each kid. Even if it was faint, I stopped with the tests.
> 
> And, I have only done about 3 tests in the past 17 cycles. :blush:
> I don't really like hpts. They never tell me what I want to hear. :dohh:
> 
> Good luck with the ER sarah. Hoping you have good numbers. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I tried to be a poasoholic but i didnt like it! however this cycle I will probably test out the trigger and test everyday like LL did. seeing as this has the best chance of me getting pregnant I might as well. LL did you start the day after egg retrieval or day after trigger? I take my trigger tonight so just wondering.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> :dust::dust::dust:

omg your chart looks amazing!!!!! are you testing????


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I have gotten nothing but BFNs...I take that back, I had a line last night that I posted and it was a crap test.

But, the chart is pretty, lol.


----------



## crystal443

That is an amazing chart!!! 

Sarah- Good luck!!! No worries you'll have great numbers:) Can't wait to find out how you go!!

Greenfingers- Wow, 7 weeks already..its going quick!!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> wow its gone quickly! do you still do pregnancy tests, or do people stop after a while.
> 
> I must be weird. I only ever took 1 test with each kid. Even if it was faint, I stopped with the tests.
> 
> And, I have only done about 3 tests in the past 17 cycles. :blush:
> I don't really like hpts. They never tell me what I want to hear. :dohh:
> 
> Good luck with the ER sarah. Hoping you have good numbers. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, I tried to be a poasoholic but i didnt like it! however this cycle I will probably test out the trigger and test everyday like LL did. seeing as this has the best chance of me getting pregnant I might as well. LL did you start the day after egg retrieval or day after trigger? I take my trigger tonight so just wondering.Click to expand...

actually I did not start right away...I think I started about 5 days after trigger shot...saw the line fading out as the days went by...then it eventually came back :D


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, I have gotten nothing but BFNs...I take that back, I had a line last night that I posted and it was a crap test.
> 
> But, the chart is pretty, lol.

awww too bad, well theres still hope. when does your temp normally tank?


----------



## dachsundmom

I was hoping it would hit the crapper this morning; I know that sounds weird, but I'd rather just get on with it. If I get a drop of at least .2 degrees tomorrow, then I know I am OTW...anything less than that means the saga continues.:nope:

I am so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I am so excited for you! :happydance:


well Im secretly very excited for you...your temps never looked like that!! and I know what you mean, I hate that feeling when theres a bit of hope but bfns :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

I have not poas for a week now,i saved a digital and it said 3+ weeks which is the most it goes up to. It was nice to see it had gone up!!! I guess 7 weeks is a lot but it sure feels like it has really dragged waiting for the scan....I'm just impatient lol!

I guess you've taken your trigger now, no more injections, that must feel good! Good luck for Sunday, can't wait to hear how it goes x x

x


----------



## GreenFingers

Dmon - fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks greeny! yes took my trigger last night at 10pm and go in tomorrow at 8am. I cant wait for that bit to be over and sooooo glad the injections are over. so technically I am in the 2ww tomorrow, but as theres all the fertilization stuff happening hopefully the week will go quick then theres not long to the beta and I will be testing everyday too (if I get that far, must not get ahead of myself!!). if I do get a bfp then theres the wait till the scan like you are having now, I guess pregnancy is just a lot of waiting!

I feel LL has been so strong with her journey...she went through a lot and is still is so excited for everyone else, what a woman you are! I hope I can be that strong if this one doesnt work. If it doesnt work then I get to go home to England for Xmas and perhaps will go on a vacation.

dmon see youve had a little drop in temp, did you test?


----------



## Milty

Sarah next thing you know you will be waiting to find out if it's a boy or girl or both....

yes LL :bodyb:

Dmom:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> Sarah next thing you know you will be waiting to find out if it's a boy or girl or both....

oh I wish!!! I cant even get my head around I couldnt actually get pregnant this month :dohh: after about 18 cycles of nothing happening it just seems so unbelievable. I dont think I would find out the sex, what an amazing surprise at the end. If I had twins I would probably want to know though....not sure why but perhaps to mentally prepare. How about everyone else...would you find out?


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> thanks greeny! yes took my trigger last night at 10pm and go in tomorrow at 8am. I cant wait for that bit to be over and sooooo glad the injections are over. so technically I am in the 2ww tomorrow, but as theres all the fertilization stuff happening hopefully the week will go quick then theres not long to the beta and I will be testing everyday too (if I get that far, must not get ahead of myself!!). if I do get a bfp then theres the wait till the scan like you are having now, I guess pregnancy is just a lot of waiting!
> 
> I feel LL has been so strong with her journey...she went through a lot and is still is so excited for everyone else, what a woman you are! I hope I can be that strong if this one doesnt work. If it doesnt work then I get to go home to England for Xmas and perhaps will go on a vacation.
> 
> dmon see youve had a little drop in temp, did you test?

Oh you are too kind...Thank you! Well what can you do but move on and keep on keeping on...and yes I am GENUINELY happy for all of you and your BFPs and it only makes me excited about mine too...cause it IS coming!
XOXOX


----------



## Milty

oh my I would find out ASAP for sure


----------



## LLbean

Oh I do want to know as soon as possible...and with PGD I do hehehe


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sarah I'm really excited for you :dust::dust: hope you get lots of eggs tomorrow.


----------



## readyformore

Good luck tomorrow Sarah!! FX.

No, I wouldn't find out. I knew with both of the boys, but didn't with my dd. I liked both, but the surprise was AWESOME!! It was enormously difficult for me. I walk by an ultrasound machine twice a week with staff members pressuring me to lay on the table and pull up my shirt, lol.

I wouldn't even find out with twins. I think that would be even more amazing!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Good luck tomorrow Sarah!! FX.
> 
> No, I wouldn't find out. I knew with both of the boys, but didn't with my dd. I liked both, but the surprise was AWESOME!! It was enormously difficult for me. I walk by an ultrasound machine twice a week with staff members pressuring me to lay on the table and pull up my shirt, lol.
> 
> I wouldn't even find out with twins. I think that would be even more amazing!

my hubby definitely wouldnt want to know, but I could be swayed either way. some of me thinks it would drive me _insane_ not to know what the gender is, and I wonder if I would bond more with the bump if I knew it was a boy or girl. but then a big part of me thinks this is one of the best surprises you could ever get!


----------



## LLbean

well I think its still a surprise...before they tell you you don't know...you just find out before birth but still a surprise...and I agree on the bonding thing.

I wanted a girl before but learning that the bean was a boy got me all excited about that now...lol now I don't know what I want!


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> well I think its still a surprise...before they tell you you don't know...you just find out before birth but still a surprise...and I agree on the bonding thing.
> 
> I wanted a girl before but learning that the bean was a boy got me all excited about that now...lol now I don't know what I want!

I have the answer ....twin boy and girls! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## crystal443

I found out with my DD and DS :) I think the surprise at the end would be great though:thumbup: 

Good luck tomorrow Sarah!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

DMom-:hugs::hugs: I hope that temp drop is temporary or AF just shows so you can get on with a new cycle!!


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> DMom-:hugs::hugs: I hope that temp drop is temporary or AF just shows so you can get on with a new cycle!!

Thanks! I am anxious to see my temp in the morning bc I would really just like AF at this point.:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sadie

*Sarah*, good luck tomorrow!! :dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

Good Luck Sarah x x


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! Im nervous but hopefully it will go ok!

sadie awww love the avatar photo :cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well I think its still a surprise...before they tell you you don't know...you just find out before birth but still a surprise...and I agree on the bonding thing.
> 
> I wanted a girl before but learning that the bean was a boy got me all excited about that now...lol now I don't know what I want!
> 
> I have the answer ....twin boy and girls! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

that would be just perfect!


----------



## threebirds

Good luck Sarah xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, my thoughts are with you today and I sincerely hope you are one step closer to your November BFP! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah hope you have a wonderful outcome from today...Thinking of you!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Natsby

Good luck Sarah!!


----------



## VnRsBaby

*Hi Ladies!!!!

I'm 39 y.o. and I had my first IUI yesterday after clomid (days 5-9) and trigger shot (11/10). I knew I O'd yesterday because I felt like a bear was sitting on my uterus and left ovary I've never had problems w/ O before (we're dealing with MFI), but yesterday was like O to the umpteenth power!!!
This morning I still have some pressure in my left ovary (it's weird because my 2 biggest follies were on the right, but all my discomfort over the past several days has been on the left) and slight cramping. Generally, 1 DPO my boobs are very tender and heavy, but today they are slightly fuller and other than a few shooting twinges of pain, nothing. I'm assuming the effects of the clomid and trigger shot are going to change the symptoms I'd normally get between O and AF (though I'm I don't see her this month ). Is this normal? Has anyone else experienced this? I know I'm only 1 DP IUI but I'm already confused and trying to figure out this crazy body of mine on meds.

Nice to know that I'm not the only one over 35 on this crazy journey *


----------



## 35_Smiling

VnRsBaby said:


> *Hi Ladies!!!!*
> 
> *I'm 39 y.o. and I had my first IUI yesterday after clomid (days 5-9) and trigger shot (11/10). I knew I O'd yesterday because I felt like a bear was sitting on my uterus and left ovary I've never had problems w/ O before (we're dealing with MFI), but yesterday was like O to the umpteenth power!!!*
> *This morning I still have some pressure in my left ovary (it's weird because my 2 biggest follies were on the right, but all my discomfort over the past several days has been on the left) and slight cramping. Generally, 1 DPO my boobs are very tender and heavy, but today they are slightly fuller and other than a few shooting twinges of pain, nothing. I'm assuming the effects of the clomid and trigger shot are going to change the symptoms I'd normally get between O and (though I'm I don't see her this month ). Is this normal? Has anyone else experienced this? I know I'm only 1 DP IUI but I'm already confused and trying to figure out this crazy body of mine on meds.*
> 
> *Nice to know that I'm not the only one over 35 on this crazy journey *

Good luck I'm 36 and have a 18yrs old trying for #2 :blush: (huge gap here) I hope your fist IUI you get your :bfp: like I did! (mine was without the trigger shot) :dust:


----------



## VnRsBaby

35_Smiling said:


> Good luck I'm 36 and have a 18yrs old trying for #2 :blush: (huge gap here) I hope your fist IUI you get your :bfp: like I did! (mine was without the trigger shot) :dust:

*Congratulations on your , it definitely gives me hope *


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- hope all went well:hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust: 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

I'm sure you got lots of eggies:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Can't wait till your scan this week Greenfingers!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah - really hope it went well, I'm off to bed so catch you in the morning x x


----------



## sadie

When should sarah be back??


----------



## crystal443

Not sure, she had her egg collection on Sunday so she might be resting :)


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

sorry got home and went straight to bed and just got up! I feel quite nauseous and woozy. the EC was horrible, I cried all the way thought :blush: I didnt feel barely any sedation and quite a bit of pain :cry: it surprised me as Id read about people dozing off and waking up in recovery....I was aware of everything. at one point she found it hard to get to some eggs so the nurse had to press down on my tummy and that was awful. But they got 20 eggs! will find out tomorrow how many were mature and how many they injected. hope it was worth it, right now I cant say I would do this again but perhaps with more sedation I could. I felt quite tired after in recovery so perhaps I had a delayed reaction.

thank you all for your messages, you are all such great support :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah so sorry you had a bad experience..I was totally sedated during but was very sore afterward . You'll be sore for a few days if they had problems getting to the eggs. Wow girl!! 20 freaking eggs:wohoo::wohoo: you're in with a fantastic chance!!!

I really felt I wouldn't do IVF again after the horrible experience I had and honestly after a week or so you forget how bad it was :):hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh Sarah hun I'm sorry it was painful :hugs:

But is really exciting they got 20 eggs...thats a great start #


----------



## sadie

I'm so sorry it was such an ordeal, but am looking forward to tomorrow's update!!!
xoxoxox


----------



## velo

Sarah - glad it went well (minus the painful part) Wow 20 eggs! Are you planning on any acupuncture or other complementary treatments on transfer day? I've read that it can increase pregnancy rates from 36% to 51%.


----------



## LLbean

Woah that sounds really bad... I was completely out! Well you got 20 eggs that is awesome!!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh I am sorry, I know you were most worried about that part too! Why didn't they make sure you were totally out? I haven't heard of anyone being conscious during it. Try and forget about it now and focus on the fact that you got 20 eggs, that is amazing!

Can't wait to hear how many fertilise today x x


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Wow! 20 eggs is amazing!!! Can't wait for today's update Sarah!! You did fantastic!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Hockey - how you doing?


----------



## hockey24

Greenfingers - I had my IUI yesterday morning. We had 4 mature follies that hopefully released eggs (hoping at least 1 of them is a good one!). DH's count was 171 million post wash with 69% motility. Down a little from last month but still very good. 

So the dreaded TWW has begun!!! I'm a little more relaxed this go round as I have it in my head that this is just part of the road to IVF but if we hit a BFP along the way, I will be ecstatic! 

Thanks for asking!! 

Is your appointment this week? You must be so excited and stressed at the same time! Your wait makes the TWW look like a mini vacation!!


----------



## GreenFingers

oh wow 4 follicles is good with IUI isn't it. Is this your last before ivf or do you have 1 more?

Good luck to you this month :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> DH's count was 171 million post wash with 69% motility. Down a little from last month but still very good.

wow thats amazing!!!! I was told 20 million is good, so thats crazy!!!
good luck, hope this month is your month ....we are in the 2ww together now
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

afm, just tired and a little sore, waiting for the clinic to phone with results and sooooo nervous. they should phone before 3 my time, and its 10 right now


----------



## hockey24

Thanks ladies! Now we just need a great egg to match up with one of those 177 million sperm! 

Sarah - good luck today!! This will be an exciting week!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

oh thats 5 hours, what to do to make the time fly? 

:coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

fingers crossed for you and Hockey!!!!

Do let us know when they call Sarah...can't wait to hear!


----------



## froliky2011

We do our first IUI in about two weeks! Baby Dust to all!


----------



## Indigo77

Holy Shit! 20 eggs! Bravo!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> oh thats 5 hours, what to do to make the time fly?
> 
> :coffee:

Im sitting watching tv with the phone by me!! maury povich is on right now, not much good tv in the morning!


----------



## sarahincanada

OMG out of the 20 eggs all were mature and so they injected all 20, and right now 19 have developed into embryos. Im in shock! Im sure that number will drop drastically over the week, but its a great number to start with and i didnt expect that :happydance: on the sheet they gave me it said only up to 30% of embryos make it to blastocyst. I cant get too excited yet just incase they dont continue, but so far so good! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG Sarah this is wonderful sweety, I am so happy for you :hugs: you so deserve this :hugs:

I love your siggy, so informative, Im so glad I understand it :winkwink:


----------



## GreenFingers

OMG OMG OMG amazing...i am so pleased for you. 30% of 19 is still a fantastic number of blastocysts, i take it you will be have a 5 day transfer.

I have everything crossed for the next few days....come on little embryo's [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> OMG out of the 20 eggs all were mature and so they injected all 20, and right now 19 have developed into embryos. Im in shock! Im sure that number will drop drastically over the week, but its a great number to start with and i didnt expect that :happydance: on the sheet they gave me it said only up to 30% of embryos make it to blastocyst. I cant get too excited yet just incase they dont continue, but so far so good! :happydance:

FANTASTIC!!!!! That is AWESOME news!!!!!!! You will do wonderfully!!!!

SOOOO happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies! it made yesterday all worth it. Im still worried that all of them will stop growing or something :dohh: but surely there will be a couple of good ones in there [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> thanks ladies! it made yesterday all worth it. Im still worried that all of them will stop growing or something :dohh: but surely there will be a couple of good ones in there [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

so have you decided? will you transfer 2?


----------



## GreenFingers

Yes good question......????


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> i take it you will be have a 5 day transfer.

yes she said they will call tomorrow and let me know. yesterday the nurse made it seem like they have everyone come in on day 3 regardless, to make the decision together, rather than on the phone. but this nurse that phoned said if a high number continue I wouldnt need to come in so we will see. hubby is off on wednesday and friday just incase!


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies! it made yesterday all worth it. Im still worried that all of them will stop growing or something :dohh: but surely there will be a couple of good ones in there [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> so have you decided? will you transfer 2?Click to expand...

everyone around me is saying to do 2! I guess I will see how many blastocysts I will have and the quality. some of me just wants to do one at a time... carrying and having twins worries me now thats its more of a reality. I will have to see....if I have lots theres a good chance some of them will freeze and thaw ok so I might take my time. If I only have 2-3 I will probably transfer 2.

is it weird to not want _too_ many embryos? as I would feel bad not using them. but I think nature will take its course and I definitely wont have 19 blastocysts!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sarah, the most important thing about all of this is your comfort level; no one can predict the odds of what might happen later, so you have to make the decision that is best for you right now.:flower:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies! it made yesterday all worth it. Im still worried that all of them will stop growing or something :dohh: but surely there will be a couple of good ones in there [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> so have you decided? will you transfer 2?Click to expand...
> 
> everyone around me is saying to do 2! I guess I will see how many blastocysts I will have and the quality. some of me just wants to do one at a time... carrying and having twins worries me now thats its more of a reality. I will have to see....if I have lots theres a good chance some of them will freeze and thaw ok so I might take my time. If I only have 2-3 I will probably transfer 2.
> 
> is it weird to not want _too_ many embryos? as I would feel bad not using them. but I think nature will take its course and I definitely wont have 19 blastocysts!Click to expand...

I know what you are saying ....a friend of mine had to freeze some as well and ended up throwing them away later and felt awful. She only has one boy and always wonders now if the girl may have been on the other bunch, but she separated from her husband so she didn't want to keep paying for them to stay frozen after that.

It's a hard thing I tell you, plus you never know if they all survive the thawing either...ugh

Do they do genetic testing on them there?

But yes, you should have a WONDERFUL outcome with this many eggs. Keeping a good thought for you and those sticky beans!


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies! it made yesterday all worth it. Im still worried that all of them will stop growing or something :dohh: but surely there will be a couple of good ones in there [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> so have you decided? will you transfer 2?Click to expand...
> 
> everyone around me is saying to do 2! I guess I will see how many blastocysts I will have and the quality. some of me just wants to do one at a time... carrying and having twins worries me now thats its more of a reality. I will have to see....if I have lots theres a good chance some of them will freeze and thaw ok so I might take my time. If I only have 2-3 I will probably transfer 2.
> 
> is it weird to not want _too_ many embryos? as I would feel bad not using them. but I think nature will take its course and I definitely wont have 19 blastocysts!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you are saying ....a friend of mine had to freeze some as well and ended up throwing them away later and felt awful. She only has one boy and always wonders now if the girl may have been on the other bunch, but she separated from her husband so she didn't want to keep paying for them to stay frozen after that.
> 
> It's a hard thing I tell you, plus you never know if they all survive the thawing either...ugh
> 
> Do they do genetic testing on them there?
> 
> But yes, you should have a WONDERFUL outcome with this many eggs. Keeping a good thought for you and those sticky beans!Click to expand...

thanks LL :hugs: perhaps me starting the high absorbing coq10 a month ago helped and will help you when you try again :hugs:

they do not do genetic testing here. So wild to wonder how many of the 19 will be good or bad. I felt a rush of happiness when they told me, but Im still being cautious as they could all stop at anytime. have you come across people who have numbers like these and lots keep going? theres one girl in the assisted folder who had 20 eggs, 17 mature and 14 embryos...she had 2 put back in and waiting to see how many can be frozen. but she is 10 years younger!


----------



## NorthStar

Wow Sarah congratulations on that great outcome - 19 embryos that is amazing :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah, I think you will do perfectly


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- those are fantastic numbers!! Your going to do well :)


----------



## sadie

Oh sarah I am so excited and happy for you!!


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> OMG out of the 20 eggs all were mature and so they injected all 20, and right now 19 have developed into embryos. Im in shock! Im sure that number will drop drastically over the week, but its a great number to start with and i didnt expect that :happydance: on the sheet they gave me it said only up to 30% of embryos make it to blastocyst. I cant get too excited yet just incase they dont continue, but so far so good! :happydance:

Congratulations, what great numbers!


----------



## constancev18

hockey24 said:


> Greenfingers - I had my IUI yesterday morning. We had 4 mature follies that hopefully released eggs (hoping at least 1 of them is a good one!). DH's count was 171 million post wash with 69% motility. Down a little from last month but still very good.

Congratulations, hockey. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Milty

Congrats Hockey & Sarah really great numbers!!


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck Hockey!!!! Fx'd its your month :)


----------



## LillyLove

*way to go sarah!! So happy for you!*


----------



## hockey24

Alright - I had to step off the internet for a few hours. Sarah - did I miss the results of today's call from your doc?


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> OMG out of the 20 eggs all were mature and so they injected all 20, and right now 19 have developed into embryos. Im in shock! Im sure that number will drop drastically over the week, but its a great number to start with and i didnt expect that :happydance: on the sheet they gave me it said only up to 30% of embryos make it to blastocyst. I cant get too excited yet just incase they dont continue, but so far so good! :happydance:

I found it! That is amazing Sarah! I am so excited for you!!! OMG! I'm so glad you were able to do IVF this month as it seems it was meant to be!!:thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

Morning all ....can't wait to find out how many have started to divide today Sarah FX'd

xx


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks for the support everyone :flower:

greeny cant wait for your scan tomorrow, what time is it? I hope you have 1 or 2 healthy beans in there [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

and yes, Im excited to see how my lil embies are doing, am going to go shopping with my mum today so Im not waiting around to find out.


----------



## LLbean

I am so excited for you both!!! 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> greeny cant wait for your scan tomorrow, what time is it? I hope you have 1 or 2 healthy beans in there [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thanks - it's 10am, not long now!

Enjoy your shopping x x


----------



## Milty

Oh good luck Green


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> greeny cant wait for your scan tomorrow, what time is it? I hope you have 1 or 2 healthy beans in there [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Thanks - it's 10am, not long now!
> 
> Enjoy your shopping x xClick to expand...

ok good, I am 5 hours behind you here in canada so hopefully you will have updated by the time I get online :flower:


----------



## GreenFingers

Thanks both, I am so nervous :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

good luck Hockey and Sarah :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

waiting for my mum to get ready to go shopping :coffee: they called this time yesterday so I might get the results before I leave.


----------



## onmymind17

Sarah and Greenfingers i am thinking of both of you!!! I had to come out of lurkdome to send you all kinds of :dust:


----------



## crystal443

Greenie- not long now!!! Can't wait to find out if there's 1 or 2 and how its all going :) Hope you get photos!!

Sarah- Can't wait to find out how your little guys and gals are going as well!! Will you make your decision on a 3 day or 5 day transfer today?


----------



## LLbean

come on, any news? eating my nails here!!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Me too and I'm off to bed now....hope to find out your numbers in the morning x x


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> Me too and I'm off to bed now....hope to find out your numbers in the morning x x

Waiting on your news too!


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL sorry ladies!! my mum dragged me around loads of shops and then finally wanted to go and print a bunch of photos which took forever :dohh:

I have 17 embryos still going strong
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

so it will definitely be a 5 day transfer. she left a message so I didnt get to speak to her, hopefully will get to talk to her tomorrow.

Im assuming its the day 3, 4, 5 that a lot of them dont make it past, does anyone know? like are the results usually good day 1, 2 and then drastically drop?? or would they be dropping already? I dont have anything to compare my results to :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Me too and I'm off to bed now....hope to find out your numbers in the morning x x

and when I wake up I hope to hear good news from you too :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL I love it you are always the first to reply :friends:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just goes to show you how little life I have right now, LOL.....frankly, I've been waiting for this news all damned day!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah, that is great news!!! I don't know if numbers drastically reduce and at which day but I'm sure LL would know. To have 17 still going strong is fantastic though, I would think the numbers will still be great Sarah..you have so many to start out with :)


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Just goes to show you how little life I have right now, LOL.....frankly, I've been waiting for this news all damned day!

:kiss:
:hugs2:

heres my embies!!!!
:twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys::huh:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Just goes to show you how little life I have right now, LOL.....frankly, I've been waiting for this news all damned day!

:hugs::hugs: are you still thinking about IVF in the new year?


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah, that is great news!!! I don't know if numbers drastically reduce and at which day but I'm sure LL would know. To have 17 still going strong is fantastic though, I would think the numbers will still be great Sarah..you have so many to start out with :)

thanks crystal! on the day, after the ER the doctor came out and whispered '20!!' and so did another, I got the impression I had the most eggs of all the cases that day and I was definitely the oldest there so :finger::finger::finger::finger: to those who think we are too old!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not thinking about anything until after Xmas...I want to enjoy the holidays.


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, that is great news!!! I don't know if numbers drastically reduce and at which day but I'm sure LL would know. To have 17 still going strong is fantastic though, I would think the numbers will still be great Sarah..you have so many to start out with :)
> 
> thanks crystal! on the day, after the ER the doctor came out and whispered '20!!' and so did another, I got the impression I had the most eggs of all the cases that day and I was definitely the oldest there so :finger::finger::finger::finger: to those who think we are too old!!!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: Good for you Sarah!! I bet there's 20 yo that don't have a response like you had!!


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not thinking about anything until after Xmas...I want to enjoy the holidays.

Yep..I'm not doing OPK or even temping..still have the FS appointment on Dec5 but not NTNP until Jan:thumbup: Just continuing with vitamins and acupunture and will enjoy the holidays :)


----------



## dachsundmom

No temping for me too!


----------



## sarahincanada

so someone in the assisted folder who had 14 embryos and 2 transfered just found out none of the 12 made it to freeze. unbelievable! I think perhaps the lab is too hard on the embryos, but they could have done fine in the body. anyway thats brought me back down to reality!
greeny remind me did you have any frozen?


----------



## sadie

Keep the great news coming, Sarah!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I don't think you can compare clinic to clinic like that bc everyone handles the embies differently. You have amazing progress, so far...please enjoy it.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

^WSS :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> No temping for me too!

That was an amazing chart..it had BFP written all over it:growlmad::hugs:

Sarah- Enjoy your 17 embies:thumbup: Clinics vary in how they freeze etc. it also depends on embie quality. No need to worry until you get to that stage. Enjoy your moment now:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

FF lies! LOL


----------



## crystal443

FF is BFP stealer lol


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies, you are right, Im overthinking things. but its good to be prepared too. come on lil embies!!


----------



## LLbean

ok if I recall correctly mine dropped right away so you should be good for day 5...Those that make it past day 3 tend to continue well. Again I would have had all 8 but the PGD screening narrowed it real quick for me hehehe


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> No temping for me too!

Booooooooooooooooooo!! How are we supposed to stalk you?!? I LOVE looking at everyone's charts....

But...

After your last amazing looking one, I can totally understand!! That was outrageous :hugs:


----------



## googly

Congrats on the great progress Sarah! I've been checking in all day to see how it's going :D It's really a fascinating process... F very X for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I to have been waiting all day to check on the progress!

Yeah Sarah 17 wow! :happydance:

Greenfingers??? what do we know???


----------



## sadie

My earlier message sure popped up at the wrong time! Damn!, said in a southern drawl....
Anyway, I am so so happy for you and cant wait until your next super update!


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - that is amazing!!! 17 just sounds so incredible!! How in the world do you ever choose which to transfer if you get a large number to Day 5? 

Congratulations!!!! 

Greenfingers - looking forward to hearing your results tomorrow!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Sarah - that is amazing!!! 17 just sounds so incredible!! How in the world do you ever choose which to transfer if you get a large number to Day 5?
> 
> Congratulations!!!!

I suppose they put in the best ones? I really dont think Im going to have such a huge number by day 5 (I dont want to be negative but Im just being realistic), and I think they push the freezies to day 6. 

I thought Id be all crazy this week but honestly I find myself forgetting all about it! at least the 2ww will almost be half way on friday.


----------



## Milty

ok dumb question...

you don't know which ones are girls or boys yet right?

I only say this because my friend said she told them to only transfer the girl ones and acted like they could seriously do that.


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> ok dumb question...
> 
> you don't know which ones are girls or boys yet right?
> 
> I only say this because my friend said she told them to only transfer the girl ones and acted like they could seriously do that.

no they dont do any of that testing here in canada. LL had that and knew her embryo was a boy.


----------



## Milty

oh wow I had no idea they could do that...:shrug:


----------



## crystal443

They don't do gender selection here in Australia either for ethical reasons, LL didn't have gender selection though she had PGD to check for any potential problems and they told her it was a boy embie they were putting back :) I mean she didn't ask for a specific gender they asked if she wanted to know the sex of the embie they were putting back:thumbup:

Its amazing what they can do now:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Yup and doing PGD again next time, mandatory so wether we have 5+ embryos or not it will be done... Praying we have better eggs this time :)


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs: acupunture and all the herbs will work, its got to:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

And high absorbs CoQ10


----------



## GreenFingers

I love waking up to such amazing news....woo hoo! I am so pleased for you x x

In my next call I got to find out the grade of the enbies and how many cells they had, from this it was clear which were likely to make it to 5 days! In the end all but 1 did but the lower grade ones were far behind the best ones in terms of number of cells!

No, I had none frozen, mine were all graded average and none were good enough to freeze but I only had 5 by day 5, and I only started with 7. My clinic only freezes in 20% of all ivf cycles as they need Grade 1 embryos to do this and she said they rarely grade any as 1!!! Every clinic is different though.

Did they tell you when they would next call? I'm sooooo excited for you, these numbers are just fantastic!!!

I'm off soon for my scan, let you all know how it goes x x


----------



## NorthStar

17 embies :happydance::happydance:

Sarah that's fantastic news, am rapt for you, what a great result.


----------



## hockey24

Good luck Greenfingers!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

just woke up and my first thought was to come online see if you had posted greenfingers....hoping you have some good news today [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Milty

LL I'm a big believer in natural remidies and I have seen them do amazing things ...I believe you will have a good result


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> LL I'm a big believer in natural remidies and I have seen them do amazing things ...I believe you will have a good result

Well I hope so too hehehe

GF...anxiously awaiting here...PLEASE give us great news!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## Milty

I'm with you guys....:coffee:

even worse for some reason I thought we would get the news yesterday! :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

:laundry: :iron:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom I hate temping and FF....none of it means anything!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I totally agree with you; I was afraid that if I gave all of it up, it would mean I have lost what little PMA I have left, but I think I might get some back, instead...if that makes sense at all.

Would you believe, these last two nights are the first ones where I have slept through the night in a very long time bc I wasn't concerned about the temp of my bedroom or it I would wake up on time? :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, I totally agree with you; I was afraid that if I gave all of it up, it would mean I have lost what little PMA I have left, but I think I might get some back, instead...if that makes sense at all.
> 
> Would you believe, these last two nights are the first ones where I have slept through the night in a very long time bc I wasn't concerned about the temp of my bedroom or it I would wake up on time? :haha:

I completely agree, I found temping very stressful and the one month my temp stayed high and my LP was longer I thought I might have done it, and was crushed. I dont think quitting is losing your PMA. I think the only thing worthwhile is the ovulation sticks to pinpoint ovulation and thats it. but its nice even to not do that and just :sex: every other day. hope your calm body and mind results in a bfp, its time for all of us [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Jax41

That's it, you've both made my mind up, apart from the fact I keep forgetting to stick the damn thing in my mouth, I don't think I'll be venturing into the world of temping if it sends you :wacko::haha: xXx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, you started out saying you would have a BFP by January and I think you will really effing do it! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, you started out saying you would have a BFP by January and I think you will really effing do it! :happydance::hugs:

I dont want to get my hopes up, but I do hope so :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi All....I'm back!!!

Sorry, we went out for lunch!!

Good news, we have seen 1 little heart beat...OMG I am so relived. Everything is fine, we could see the heart beat really clearly and the little bean measures 9.4mm, spot on for 7 weeks.

Woo hoo......you girls will all be following me soon.

Thanks for all your support, it means the world :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hi All....I'm back!!!
> 
> Sorry, we went out for lunch!!
> 
> Good news, we have seen 1 little heart beat...OMG I am so relived. Everything is fine, we could see the heart beat really clearly and the little bean measures 9.4mm, spot on for 7 weeks.
> 
> Woo hoo......you girls will all be following me soon.
> 
> Thanks for all your support, it means the world :hugs:

amazing news!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LiSa2010

Sarah that is great news :hugs:

GF, yay for heartbeat, Im glad your scan went well :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

:yipee::headspin::wohoo:

Congrats GF!! What is the next step? When do you go back?


----------



## sarahincanada

so I have 16 embryos going strong :happydance::happydance::happydance:

she didnt have any info on the quality, and said that they leave them incubating between now and day 5, so I wont get the final report till we go in for the transfer on friday. she said to prepare for the numbers to go down so Im not shocked on friday. I just hope they are good quality, not just 16 okish embryos!!

Ive decided I will implant 2 (greenfingers, your scan helped me come to that decision :hugs:), so right now praying theres 2 goods ones in there and if I get some to freeze even better 

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## dachsundmom

You had to know I would be here! :happydance::happydance:

I am so glad you were able to come to the decision about the embies; now that you have, I can say this...my biggest fear was always having 2 kids in diapers, 2 not sleeping through the night....you know what I mean.

In hindsight, that period of time is relatively short and it was a foolish thought...basically, 2 embies is your best shot and I would run with it.:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> You had to know I would be here! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am so glad you were able to come to the decision about the embies; now that you have, I can say this...my biggest fear was always having 2 kids in diapers, 2 not sleeping through the night....you know what I mean.
> 
> In hindsight, that period of time is relatively short and it was a foolish thought...basically, 2 embies is your best shot and I would run with it.:hugs:

I think so too, the chance of pregnancy is only about 30% to begin with, and the chance of twins 30% of that. If it happens we can work it out, we are fortunate that we are both self employed and can change our hours etc to cope. yes the thought of 2 babies not sleeping at night is worrying but its more the worry about creating 2 healthy babies. and I will want more children, so having a toddler and a newborn would probably be worse! at least with twins they are on the same schedule.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: Sarah, that's the thing; I am also self-employed and my DH is a SAHD...I could easily work it out, but I have some serious fear about two babies, lol. I thought the toddler stage was pretty good.:haha:

Frankly, whatever happens, be it one or two babies, I think you will do a fab job! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

greenfingers can I update you on the front page to have a bfp now?


----------



## 35_Smiling

GreenFingers said:


> Hi All....I'm back!!!
> 
> Sorry, we went out for lunch!!
> 
> Good news, we have seen 1 little heart beat...OMG I am so relived. Everything is fine, we could see the heart beat really clearly and the little bean measures 9.4mm, spot on for 7 weeks.
> 
> Woo hoo......you girls will all be following me soon.
> 
> Thanks for all your support, it means the world :hugs:

:yipee::wohoo::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - I continue to be amazed at your numbers! That is so fantastic!! Friday can not come fast enough!! 

Glad your transferring 2 - the thought of twins scares the crap out of me, but the thought of having no babies, scares me even more!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

Greenie- Yaahhhhh!!!!! So happy for you :) Now you can relax and enjoy it:thumbup:

Sarah- I think most women fear two babies...but I also think if you have two babies you will do fine!!! Dmom is right, it is such a short moment in time and your self employed with no little ones at home so you can rest during your pregnancy etc. Go for it:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah- 16 still, that is fantastic and I totally understand about having 2 put back, I keep thinking to myself today what if we had only put one back and it was the other one that didn't make it! Roll on Friday, you must be sooo excited x x

Thanks everyone for your kind words and yes Sarah, please do change my status. 

Hockey, that's it now till the 12 week scan, I need to find a midwife which may be hard as I am in temporary accommodation!!!


----------



## LLbean

GF you are a blueberry YEY...so happy about the news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sarah glad you are going for 2...I honestly think that is the best deal... Had I been able to do that perhaps I would still have one bean in there


----------



## Milty

Yeah GF :happydance:

I am also glad you decided on two Sarah:thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

Greenfingers, i am so happy for you!!!!

Sarah, way to go lady, wow thats fantastic, soon you will be joing Greenfingers in the BFP's!!!:happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone! so today Im taking my mum downtown for some shopping and perhaps dinner, then going to the inlaws after so that should keep me busy. I dont get a report on my lil embies today :growlmad: just have to wait till tomorrows apt. how will I sleep tonight!! actually Ive been pretty calm and relaxed all week and even forget all about it.

just wanted to rant about my MIL:
my mum is leaving to go back to the uk on saturday morning, and my inlaws were bugging me asking when they can come see her to say goodbye. as I didnt know if my transfer would be wednesday or friday I was avoiding them as I want to just rest after and not have any questions asked (they dont know about any of this). So I was pleased to find out its friday, as they had been asking about meeting thursday so it worked out perfect. 

then yesterday hubby tells me 'my mum said thursday isnt good afterall and wants to come over friday instead' as if it had all been arranged. I was so annoyed at him as I told him they would probably advise me bed rest and my inlaws would think something was wrong if they came over and I was in bed, the night before my mum leaves! plus I just didnt want to be dealing with her the night of my transfer as she annoys me greatly. So I called and left a message saying friday was not good for us and we will just pop into theirs on thursday night to say goodbye. She makes a big deal out of everything and every meeting has to involve a massive meal or cakes and tea, its so annoying. I just hope she doesnt quiz me about why friday is no good! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope: Why didn't DH just say no? Was he unaware that you'd need to take it very easy tomorrow?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope::nope: Why didn't DH just say no? Was he unaware that you'd need to take it very easy tomorrow?

no Ive mentioned it many times!! when I spoke to him after he did say that he hadnt confirmed it, said he would talk to me. I find he just accepts anything she says or says he will ask me then I have to be the one saying yes or no. it happens all the time, not long after my mum arrived his mum had decided we would have dinner around our house and I was like um no, the place is a mess and I dont have time to clean it! its like she always has been in charge of all arrangements and so just goes ahead and decides on things :growlmad: 

the worse was the month that I thought he had a bfp as my LP was longer and it was that weekend I was going to get the beta. I told him I wanted to relax as if its negative it will be hard, but the inlaws came over. they arrived 30 mins after the call that my beta was negative. the last thing I wanted to do was talk to her! I ended up pretending I was ill and not spending much time with them. My hubby just wants them to come over and hang out, but she makes that hard as she acts all weird if I just go and do my own thing and says 'oh we will get out of your way'.

its hard as my hubby is close to his parents and loves having them over, but I just clash with his mum, she drives me crazy.

you know whats funny, some of the reason I want to just have 1 embryo implanted is because his family is religious and if we had twins I would feel I need to be honest that it was IVF. but if it was a singleton I wouldnt have to say anything. does this make sense? I can just imagine them not wanting to tell the religious aunts it was ivf. of course people have natural twins, but Im an honest person. his mum tells the family everything, and tells me what everyone says. when we first got together she would tell me what they were saying about our age difference (hubby is 9 years younger) and that would really hurt me. As I am not ashamed of IVF sometimes I think f**k them and in some ways would love her to say something so I could have an excuse not to talk to her anymore! but that would be a big strain on my relationship.

sorry will stop waffling now!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I get it...really get it. But, in the end, I cannot imagine that his family would be rude enough to ever make a comment about IVF and I would think they'd be smart enough to realize that you worked hard to have a baby or two and STFU.:thumbup:

From what I can tell, DH's parents live close to you? So being told no every once and awhile should not be a big deal and you owe them no explanation at all.:hugs:

Can you say you'd just like some time alone with your mum before she leaves?


----------



## NorthStar

Sarah your in-laws will surely be delighted with a grandchild by any means, it would be awfully harsh of them to judge you for IVF.

I have "in your face" in laws too though so I totally understand where you are coming from with the other stuff, D's dad is actually a degree worse than your inlaws in that respect, whereas my own parents have some concept of boundaries. People think however they have been raised themselves is normal though.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, I get it...really get it. But, in the end, I cannot imagine that his family would be rude enough to ever make a comment about IVF and I would think they'd be smart enough to realize that you worked hard to have a baby or two and STFU.:thumbup:
> 
> From what I can tell, DH's parents live close to you? So being told no every once and awhile should not be a big deal and you owe them no explanation at all.:hugs:
> 
> Can you say you'd just like some time alone with your mum before she leaves?

oooh that a good one, perhaps I will say that.

its hard to explain, she wont outright come out and be nasty, but would say things like 'I havent told the aunts about your age difference' which casts a negative light on it and is a dig without coming right out and saying Im embarrised about your age difference. so I can imagine her saying 'im not telling the aunts that you did IVF'. but I shouldnt think ahead, perhaps they will be great but it will be a good test!


----------



## dachsundmom

She'll get over it, lol...


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: have a wonderful day everyone. just popping in :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

ok...first of all the blame would be on your hubby...he should know better

on the "twins" conversation... you need not disclose IVF at all...twins can happen to anyone at any age, family history or not. There are many things that can increase the likelihood of twins but it can happen to anyone...

What other factors affect the chances that I'll have more than one baby?

While identical twins generally happen by sheer chance, there are several factors that influence your chances of having fraternal twins:

Heredity: If you're a twin or if twins run in your family, you're slightly more likely to have a set yourself. Women who are fraternal twins have a one in 60 chance of bearing twins.
Race: Twins are more common than average in African Americans and less common in Hispanics and Asians.
Age: The older you are, the higher your chances of having fraternal twins or higher-order multiples. A 2006 study found that women over 35 produce more follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) than younger women. Ironically, increasing levels of this hormone are a sign of failing ovaries and declining fertility. But FSH is also the hormone that causes an egg to ripen in preparation for ovulation each month, and women with extra FSH may release more than one egg in a single cycle. So while older women are statistically less likely to get pregnant, if they do get pregnant, they're more likely to have twins.
Number of pregnancies: The more pregnancies you've had, the greater your chances of having twins.
History of twins: Once you have a set of fraternal twins, you're twice as likely to have another set in future pregnancies.
Body type: Twins are more common in large and tall women than in small women.

SOOOO many things can factor in to twinning and does not automatically mean you had IVF


----------



## NorthStar

Sarah when you live overseas your time with your mum is really precious, and your inlaws really should understand that, I used to be a basket case the day before my parents went back, and my mum would start crying 48 hours before the big airport bye bye.

So even without the IVF/bedrest story, your MIL is clomping all over sacred ground here :growlmad: but that message that Friday is not a possibility should really come from your husband rather than you being the bad guy.


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> ok...first of all the blame would be on your hubby...he should know better
> 
> on the "twins" conversation... you need not disclose IVF at all...twins can happen to anyone at any age, family history or not. There are many things that can increase the likelihood of twins but it can happen to anyone...
> 
> What other factors affect the chances that I'll have more than one baby?
> 
> While identical twins generally happen by sheer chance, there are several factors that influence your chances of having fraternal twins:
> 
> Heredity: If you're a twin or if twins run in your family, you're slightly more likely to have a set yourself. Women who are fraternal twins have a one in 60 chance of bearing twins.
> Race: Twins are more common than average in African Americans and less common in Hispanics and Asians.
> Age: The older you are, the higher your chances of having fraternal twins or higher-order multiples. A 2006 study found that women over 35 produce more follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) than younger women. Ironically, increasing levels of this hormone are a sign of failing ovaries and declining fertility. But FSH is also the hormone that causes an egg to ripen in preparation for ovulation each month, and women with extra FSH may release more than one egg in a single cycle. So while older women are statistically less likely to get pregnant, if they do get pregnant, they're more likely to have twins.
> Number of pregnancies: The more pregnancies you've had, the greater your chances of having twins.
> History of twins: Once you have a set of fraternal twins, you're twice as likely to have another set in future pregnancies.
> Body type: Twins are more common in large and tall women than in small women.
> 
> SOOOO many things can factor in to twinning and does not automatically mean you had IVF

omg Im both old, large and tall LOL well Im not that large, but could lose 30 pounds!! theres twins in my family, I know that I wouldnt have to say they are IVF but I guess i would be more likely to explain that with twins as Im an honest person. perhaps it doesnt make sense but in my mind it does!!


----------



## sarahincanada

NorthStar said:


> Sarah when you live overseas your time with your mum is really precious, and your inlaws really should understand that, I used to be a basket case the day before my parents went back, and my mum would start crying 48 hours before the big airport bye bye.
> 
> So even without the IVF/bedrest story, your MIL is clomping all over sacred ground here :growlmad: but that message that Friday is not a possibility should really come from your husband rather than you being the bad guy.

I agree, although in their family it seems to be the women who make all the decisions. hubby probably said that as he wasnt sure what to say, he is no good at lying!!

and thanks thats a good excuse to say we will be emotional, hopefully she just wont pry as to why friday is not good and accept it.


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok...first of all the blame would be on your hubby...he should know better
> 
> on the "twins" conversation... you need not disclose IVF at all...twins can happen to anyone at any age, family history or not. There are many things that can increase the likelihood of twins but it can happen to anyone...
> 
> What other factors affect the chances that I'll have more than one baby?
> 
> While identical twins generally happen by sheer chance, there are several factors that influence your chances of having fraternal twins:
> 
> Heredity: If you're a twin or if twins run in your family, you're slightly more likely to have a set yourself. Women who are fraternal twins have a one in 60 chance of bearing twins.
> Race: Twins are more common than average in African Americans and less common in Hispanics and Asians.
> Age: The older you are, the higher your chances of having fraternal twins or higher-order multiples. A 2006 study found that women over 35 produce more follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) than younger women. Ironically, increasing levels of this hormone are a sign of failing ovaries and declining fertility. But FSH is also the hormone that causes an egg to ripen in preparation for ovulation each month, and women with extra FSH may release more than one egg in a single cycle. So while older women are statistically less likely to get pregnant, if they do get pregnant, they're more likely to have twins.
> Number of pregnancies: The more pregnancies you've had, the greater your chances of having twins.
> History of twins: Once you have a set of fraternal twins, you're twice as likely to have another set in future pregnancies.
> Body type: Twins are more common in large and tall women than in small women.
> 
> SOOOO many things can factor in to twinning and does not automatically mean you had IVF
> 
> omg Im both old, large and tall LOL well Im not that large, but could lose 30 pounds!! theres twins in my family, I know that I wouldnt have to say they are IVF but I guess i would be more likely to explain that with twins as Im an honest person. perhaps it doesnt make sense but in my mind it does!!Click to expand...

Well in that case it is up to you but my point was that TWINS are not going to "unmask" you for doing IVF...

I don't wantto tell anyone in our family we did IVF either although my hubby is such a child he thinks it would be cool to say as if we made a bionic child LOL

Him and I will definitely discuss it further. But again, your call. Don't let them intimidate you into having one or two or any...that's allowing them too much power.


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Well in that case it is up to you but my point was that TWINS are not going to "unmask" you for doing IVF...
> 
> I don't wantto tell anyone in our family we did IVF either although my hubby is such a child he thinks it would be cool to say as if we made a bionic child LOL
> 
> Him and I will definitely discuss it further. But again, your call. Don't let them intimidate you into having one or two or any...that's allowing them too much power.

yes you are right :hugs: as I was typing it out I was thinking it sounds so silly to have that come into the decision. I guess because singletons are more common and twins are not, when I would be telling people its twins I found feel the need to blurt out and explain how that happened!! Im not embarrassed about it and will probably tell everyone. I just have a sensitivity to his family as Im soooo different to them in so many ways. Im not religious and they are quite catholic, in fact my sister is gay so I had to bring that up to them after they had made some stupid comments about gay marriage. Im not domestic in the slightest and the higher earner in the relationship where they are all serious cooks and homemakers!! and now we have turned to technology for a baby!

and LOL thats so cute your hubby thinks of it as a bionic child :thumbup: so do you think you will be able to get going again in january?


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Well in that case it is up to you but my point was that TWINS are not going to "unmask" you for doing IVF...
> 
> I don't wantto tell anyone in our family we did IVF either although my hubby is such a child he thinks it would be cool to say as if we made a bionic child LOL
> 
> Him and I will definitely discuss it further. But again, your call. Don't let them intimidate you into having one or two or any...that's allowing them too much power.
> 
> yes you are right :hugs: as I was typing it out I was thinking it sounds so silly to have that come into the decision. I guess because singletons are more common and twins are not, when I would be telling people its twins I found feel the need to blurt out and explain how that happened!! Im not embarrassed about it and will probably tell everyone. I just have a sensitivity to his family as Im soooo different to them in so many ways. Im not religious and they are quite catholic, in fact my sister is gay so I had to bring that up to them after they had made some stupid comments about gay marriage. Im not domestic in the slightest and the higher earner in the relationship where they are all serious cooks and homemakers!! and now we have turned to technology for a baby!
> 
> and LOL thats so cute your hubby thinks of it as a bionic child :thumbup: so do you think you will be able to get going again in january?Click to expand...

Yes that is the plan so I hope and "pray" it works!


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Yes that is the plan so I hope and "pray" it works!

from reading in the assissted folder theres a lot that it works first time, but so many people get 2nd time lucky. one girl is pregnant with twins 2nd time, it just blows my mind how random it all is. I was reading some interesting info on blasts last night in a sheet from my clinic, I will post it here later.


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Yes that is the plan so I hope and "pray" it works!
> 
> from reading in the assissted folder theres a lot that it works first time, but so many people get 2nd time lucky. one girl is pregnant with twins 2nd time, it just blows my mind how random it all is. I was reading some interesting info on blasts last night in a sheet from my clinic, I will post it here later.Click to expand...

well I am working in my egg quality... you know quantity was not an issue for me either LOL... so I hope by January they are better


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Yes that is the plan so I hope and "pray" it works!
> 
> from reading in the assissted folder theres a lot that it works first time, but so many people get 2nd time lucky. one girl is pregnant with twins 2nd time, it just blows my mind how random it all is. I was reading some interesting info on blasts last night in a sheet from my clinic, I will post it here later.Click to expand...
> 
> well I am working in my egg quality... you know quantity was not an issue for me either LOL... so I hope by January they are betterClick to expand...

can you remind me on day 3 how many embryos you had left, was that before the testing?

I suppose you having the testing is both good and bad....at least you know ahead of time what are not good but it really cuts down the numbers fast. I was reading an interesting blog in which the doctor was very pro 5 day transfers and feels day 3 transfers are just too unreliable. he felt that clinics do day 3 transfers as the patient feels better doing that and then just getting a bfn, rather than trying for a day 5 and having nothing left. I thought he made a good point. my clinic sheet said they feel that an embryo who doesnt make it in the lab to day 5 wouldnt have made it in the body, and testing is often done on those that failed and they usually had chromosome problems. but I know some people feel that embryos do better in the body.

have you ever wondered if the testing could hurt an otherwise healthy embryo or is that impossible?


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies!!! 

My FS always said a 3 day transfer, however she is full of sh*t and her reasoning was better in then out, and in actual fact she would have transferred on Day 2 not Day 3. The new FS I'm going to see aims for 5 day which is what we want if we can get the numbers if not I guess we'll hope to get enough to do a 3 day. 

I don't know that I would tell anyone I had IVF only because I can't imagine going into detail how a baby was made in our bedroom lol, if I were chatting with someone and they were having issues I would def tell them I had IVF. Other then that I probably wouldn't share..once I had the baby/babies I'd just want to move on with raising him/her/them lol. If you did want to tell your MIL, she'd get over it or she'll miss out on one or two beautiful grandbabies that wouldn't be here without IVF. You decide what you want Sarah, if you transfer 1 and get a BFN you'll regret not having 2 put back which is why you originally said you wanted 2 put back :) You could also have 1 put back and end up with identicals..there's never any guarantees :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi ladies i was hopeing my Beta would be higher but its only 423.79. :cry: i have to get it done again on Saturday morning. sighhh:coffee:

Thus far my chats are:

Beta #1 Nov.2 = 6.43 

two days later Beta #2 Nov.4 = 18.60

six days later Beta #3 Nov.10 = 206.69

six days later beta #4 Nov.17 = 423.79


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs: I hope everything is fine 35_Smiling !! Will keep positive thoughts for you


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Yes that is the plan so I hope and "pray" it works!
> 
> from reading in the assissted folder theres a lot that it works first time, but so many people get 2nd time lucky. one girl is pregnant with twins 2nd time, it just blows my mind how random it all is. I was reading some interesting info on blasts last night in a sheet from my clinic, I will post it here later.Click to expand...
> 
> well I am working in my egg quality... you know quantity was not an issue for me either LOL... so I hope by January they are betterClick to expand...
> 
> can you remind me on day 3 how many embryos you had left, was that before the testing?
> 
> I suppose you having the testing is both good and bad....at least you know ahead of time what are not good but it really cuts down the numbers fast. I was reading an interesting blog in which the doctor was very pro 5 day transfers and feels day 3 transfers are just too unreliable. he felt that clinics do day 3 transfers as the patient feels better doing that and then just getting a bfn, rather than trying for a day 5 and having nothing left. I thought he made a good point. my clinic sheet said they feel that an embryo who doesnt make it in the lab to day 5 wouldnt have made it in the body, and testing is often done on those that failed and they usually had chromosome problems. but I know some people feel that embryos do better in the body.
> 
> have you ever wondered if the testing could hurt an otherwise healthy embryo or is that impossible?Click to expand...

I had 8 that made it past day 3...all the way to day 5


----------



## LLbean

35_Smiling hope all is ok. Keeping a good thought


----------



## sarahincanada

35_Smiling said:


> Hi ladies i was hopeing my Beta would be higher but its only 423.79. :cry: i have to get it done again on Saturday morning. sighhh:coffee:
> 
> Thus far my chats are:
> 
> Beta #1 Nov.2 = 6.43
> 
> two days later Beta #2 Nov.4 = 18.60
> 
> six days later Beta #3 Nov.10 = 206.69
> 
> six days later beta #4 Nov.17 = 423.79

I dont know much about betas but I hope everything is ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear the numbers!


----------



## LillyLove

*Good luck tomorrow Sarah! You will do great. Go bean (or beanies)! Know whatever you decide will be the right decision. Forget the rest of them..YOU ARE THE MAMA-TO-BE! *

:cloud9::dust::cloud9::dust::cloud9:

*Sleep tight. Positive thoughts and excitement!*


----------



## LillyLove

PS: I wrote "forget the rest of them" in reference to your in-laws:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah what time is the transfer tomorrow?


----------



## Milty

35: They are climbing so I think that is good:thumbup:


Sarah: my in laws live 2 house down :haha: oh and all my grandmothers twins were after 35 so I don't think anyone would even question it if you had twins


----------



## GreenFingers

Good luck today Sarah ...really hope it goes well. Hope you manage to spend the night with your Mum, it is really important not to be stressed so you have to be strong and put yourself first. Can't wait to hear how many you have by today and how many you decide to put back in, please make that decision for yourself and not anyone else.

Smiling_35 really hope things work out for you x x


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Natsby

HI Ladies, Looks like I´ll be joining you on here, the specialist recommended IUI or IVF because OH has only 5% fast swimmers. We can´t afford IVF but I think we will try IUI if we can. Now it is just a matter of when and how. I´m still in shock I had always thought it was going to be me with a problem, (so did OH if he is honest.) I almost wish it was then I could take drugs or have some control, this way it is all in his hands, (or balls.)
Good Luck Sarah.


----------



## sadie

have a great visit today, sarah!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im just leaving, my appointment is 9;45 am, yikes!!!! thank you everyone for the nice messages.
will update as soon as I can, probably getting straight into bed when I return but I will try and update from my laptop (dont think hubby will be very pleased if I get on the coupter when I return :haha:) :kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Good luck Sarah, will be cheering you on this morning!


----------



## Milty

Natsby: The good thing is now you know what it is and can try and do something about it. You may check into some suppelments for him ...

Sarah: Good luck!!:dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah you must be in there as we speak!!!!!!!! Sending you love, light and sticky vibes!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Best of luck Sarah!! :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wohoo: good luck Sarah and all the best :yipee:

Morning Everyone; not sure of the time zone so here's a Good Afternoon as well :rofl:.

AFM:

Thank you ladies for all your kind words :hugs: 

I remain positive and very hopeful that this is nothing. Although, my fs want another scan on Saturday, Nov.19 I called them back and said that I will not get it done. I am tired of being too careful each time I get pregnant. Its very stressful and I hate feeling this way. I told my fs that I will get another beta done on Wednesday, Dec.7. That is if nothing happens before then. Also, I should be about 8 weeks by then and if I need to get a scan done something should show up. 

Then, my fs called me back again yesterday evening from his home and ask me to meet him at his office so he can perform an ultrasound. He wanted to make sure and ease his mind (as he said). He didn't see anything...nothing in my tubes either. By the machine (which was very tiny) it showed I was 5 weeks flat. He said his machine excluded the two weeks that you are not really pregnant  I like this machine lol (so I am going to adjust my ticker). 

We had a long debate and we both agreed on the Dec.7 Beta (which is why he wanted to do a quick scan yesterday evening). He still advise me to be careful and dont do anything too strenuous.

If anything does go wrong before Dec.7 I will walk that bridge when we get there...in the mean time: I AM MOVING on and I WILL NOT worry from here on.:nope::happydance::thumbup::winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!
Im pupo with twins :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
cant remember the grading, will find that out tomorrow but they put the best 2 back in. theres 12 others they are still watching which varied from a morula to blastocysts (only 2 had arrested from day 3!). she thought I should have at least 3. off to bed for a nap :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

When you are up to it, what meds are you on now? :hugs:


----------



## sadie

wonderful news, bella!! sooo happy for you, as tears swell in my eyes!!


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> When you are up to it, what meds are you on now? :hugs:

just the Progesterone Suppositorys :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> wonderful news, bella!! sooo happy for you, as tears swell in my eyes!!

thank you! I hope I get as far as soon!! :cloud9:


----------



## dachsundmom

So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

:happydance::happydance: Sarah I'm so happy for you, what a great result!
This is very exciting for all of us too!


----------



## googly

Excited for you Sarah! Can't wait to follow your progress!!


----------



## crystal443

Yahhhhh Sarah!!!! Soooo exciting:) I think this might be your month!!!!:thumbup:

35_Smiling- I hope everything turns out well for you:hugs: I also understand what you're saying if its going to happen its out of your hands and if everything is fine no point in worrying for nothing:thumbup:


----------



## LillyLove

IT'S ALL HAPPENING!! 

Get some rest girl! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!

:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Sarahincanada: :yipee: Congrats! :wohoo: All the best! Cant wait! :dust:

Crystal443: thanks hunyou are just on the button.:thumbup:


----------



## velo

Sarah - fabulous news!! Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: your way for sticky beans!

Natsby - can you get your DH to quit smoking? That would surely improve the swimmers, no?


----------



## LLbean

SARAH!!!!!!

OMG seriously tearing up here...TWINS!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

please please PLEASE stick little ones!!!! OMG how exciting!!!!

so THRILLED you had great results...FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!

XOXOXOX


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> SARAH!!!!!!
> 
> OMG seriously tearing up here...TWINS!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> please please PLEASE stick little ones!!!! OMG how exciting!!!!
> 
> so THRILLED you had great results...FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XOXOXOX

THANK YOU!! :flower: I hope one of them sticks, or both! and if I find out tomorrow I do have some to freeze the pressure will be off a little as I would have some back ups. 

they had already done the sheet and chose the best 2 to transfer and I said 'so I should definitely do 2' and she was like 'we only usually put back 1 if the patient is under 35' and that was that.

oh another interesting point: the 2 embryos that looked the best on day 3 ...i think she said were 8 celled (whatever the best is)...are the 2 that arrested and didnt go any further! so if I had had a 3 day transfer that wouldnt have worked.


----------



## NorthStar

Brilliant news Sarah, so excited for you.


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah ,this is the best news we have had in a while ,sending u super sticky thoughts ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Wow Sarah, see? Goes to show you that you NEVER know!

Glad you had plenty to wait till day 5 AND to freeze!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah what a perfect result, I am so happy for you! Now feet up and rest and relax!!! I have such a good feeling about this x x


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone :flower:
really hope it works and if it doesnt that i have some freezies. who knows how many of the 14 will lead to a healthy baby, thats the part we dont know. the 2 I have now looked good today, but who knows :shrug: but I feel really happy and hopeful (with a little bit of realistic thinking in there!!), and grateful the whole process was fine (apart from the ER but I have forgotten that!!). I hope that you ladies who are gearing up for a cycle will have similar success, and I will be right there with you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Sarah: How very exciting:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Natsby

Message to the beans: Hang on tight in there, don´t move, just grow, we are all sendning you the best vibes for a nice nine months in there.


----------



## VnRsBaby

*Hi Ladies,

So I'm 7dpiui today and have not really had any notable symptoms to this point. The only major change for me post ovulation is that my bbs are not tender / sore like they normally are until a day or two before AF rears her ugly head. Yesterday and today I've had some occasional mild cramping but nothing significant. I can't help but think that these are all s/e of the Clomid (100 mg) and Ovidrel. My hopes for a  are waning just because there's NOTHING going on!!!

I was extremely dizzy when I woke up yesterday morning, but I think it was a s/e of my BP meds. I had a work up yesterday at work (I'm an OR nurse) and everything (BP, heart rate, BG) was normal.*


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Yay Sarah!!! :happydance:


----------



## Natsby

VnRsBaby said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I'm 7dpiui today and have not really had any notable symptoms to this point. The only major change for me post ovulation is that my bbs are not tender / sore like they normally are until a day or two before AF rears her ugly head. Yesterday and today I've had some occasional mild cramping but nothing significant. I can't help but think that these are all s/e of the Clomid (100 mg) and Ovidrel. My hopes for a  are waning just because there's NOTHING going on!!!
> 
> I was extremely dizzy when I woke up yesterday morning, but I think it was a s/e of my BP meds. I had a work up yesterday at work (I'm an OR nurse) and everything (BP, heart rate, BG) was normal.*

I am so sorry you aren´t feeling hopeful:cry: b:cry:t your not out yet, 7 days is early it might not have implanted yet. Also my last bfp I had no symptoms at all, not even at 7 weeks pregnant. SO don´t give up hope just yet.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sarah! I so hope you don't mind me posting on your thread but I just wanted to say I'm so happy for you, this is the best news!! :yipee::yipee: Sending love and hugs for you, your DH and your little sticky beans :flower:

Jax 
xXx


----------



## sarahincanada

Jax41 said:


> Sarah! I so hope you don't mind me posting on your thread but I just wanted to say I'm so happy for you, this is the best news!! :yipee::yipee: Sending love and hugs for you, your DH and your little sticky beans :flower:
> 
> Jax
> xXx

thanks jax!!! hope we dont have to wait much longer for our bfps :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> Message to the beans: Hang on tight in there, don´t move, just grow, we are all sendning you the best vibes for a nice nine months in there.

thank you what a lovely message :cloud9::kiss:


----------



## VnRsBaby

Natsby said:


> I am so sorry you aren´t feeling hopeful:cry: b:cry:t your not out yet, 7 days is early it might not have implanted yet. Also my last bfp I had no symptoms at all, not even at 7 weeks pregnant. SO don´t give up hope just yet.:hugs:

*Thank you so much for the encouragement Natsby, I really needed it *


----------



## sarahincanada

so Ive got 

:cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:

8 frosties :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

they say about 75% survive the defrost so thats 6 that could make it and be implanted in the future.

I just cant believe it. this really takes the pressure off this first time having to work. Im so happy!!! 

I asked what grades the 2 put in yesterday and they were 4CB and 3BB. she said the grades do not reflect the implantation rate.....she has seen AA have problems and CC's be perfect. Heres a chart for anyone interesting in what it means.

what grades did you ladies have?? Im so happy with my :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:
 



Attached Files:







blastgrading.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is incredible! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG...:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## NorthStar

Fantastic news that you have 8 frosties Sarah, you must be so happy :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> so Ive got
> 
> :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:
> 
> 8 frosties :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> they say about 75% survive the defrost so thats 6 that could make it and be implanted in the future.
> 
> I just cant believe it. this really takes the pressure off this first time having to work. Im so happy!!!
> 
> I asked what grades the 2 put in yesterday and they were 4CB and 3BB. she said the grades do not reflect the implantation rate.....she has seen AA have problems and CC's be perfect. Heres a chart for anyone interesting in what it means.
> 
> what grades did you ladies have?? Im so happy with my :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:

Our grading system was different

mine was an 8cell Grade A on day 3 and it was D11 at transfer

The numbers 1 - 4 are given as grade for the inner cell mass and the trophectoderm (lining of the egg). 1 is best 4 is worst. Those grades in the other systems are A-C with grading in between like AB, BC, etc as well.

The next grading is based on the entire blast and is based on hatching. That is the A through E.

A is a completely hatched blast (don't want to go that far before transfer if possible)
B is partially hatched
C is a full blast completely filling the shell
D is a blast just beginning expansion
E is a blast that they can see the cavity but they can't tell enough to grade it because it's too early

The difference between a D and a C is about 3 hours of development. He said they hardly see A's but they don't want to wait that long before transfer is why. They want the blasts transferred before they reach that stage.

*CONGRATS ON THE FROSTIES!!!!!!!*


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah, 8 frosties AMAZING, you must be over the moon, I am so happy for you!

Both mine were grade 3 on a scale of 1-4.

Looks like you have a little 5 a side football team there for the future, you must be thrilled!!


----------



## hockey24

Sarah, that is amazing!!! 8 frosties!! Makes every dime you spent this month worth it!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone :flower:

now to find which of the 10 will result in babies [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; if this month doesnt work Im ok as then I get to go home to England for Christmas and can do a FET in January. I feel so much calmer as I feel I have a little time on my side....now I have the 8 frosties....made with my 39 year old eggs.


----------



## readyformore

Just caught up on the thread Sarah.

Excellent news. So excited for you! :happydance:
8 frosties and PUPO with 2 is awesome!!


----------



## constancev18

Best of luck, Sarah!!


----------



## Natsby

Stupid question but what is pupo short for , pupating?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats...pregnant until proven otherwise, lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

so where is everyone else in their cycles??? anyone else in the 2ww?


----------



## VnRsBaby

sarahincanada said:


> so where is everyone else in their cycles??? anyone else in the 2ww?

*First of all I'm 39 too and 39 y.o. eggs ROCK!!! I'm in my 2WW as well, but with IUI - 8dpiui.
*


----------



## sarahincanada

hey VnRsBaby, fill out the following info and I will add you to the first page!

Name: VnRsBaby
Age: 
How many children:
How long TTC current bean:
Any problems diagnosed:
Previous/Current treatments: 
Future Plan:


----------



## sarahincanada

I cant remember if I mentioned this or not, but Ive been 'testing out' the trigger shot and up till today there was 2 lines on my tests but this morning couldnt really see anything. So anything from now on could be a positive, but Im only 2dp5dt which is like 7 dpo. LL and Greeny remind me when you got your bfps?


----------



## LLbean

How about I show you instead hehehe


----------



## sarahincanada

so 5 days past transfer, someone else on here got it that early too.
when was the digital? 
:flower:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> so 5 days past transfer, someone else on here got it that early too.
> when was the digital?
> :flower:

Also 5dpt


----------



## LLbean

Think about it, ovulation is on day of retrieval so that was 10dpo


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: If you don't mind me asking...(may be tmi) is anyone on progesterone and if so are you now pregnant...also, during the early pregnancy have you received brownish gook. I am not sure if this brown gook is old blood mix with the progesterone or something else...:shrug: confused..


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Think about it, ovulation is on day of retrieval so that was 10dpo

yes I am 7dpo today, the trigger line is barely there. hope I see a 2nd line by the end of the week [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

sarahincanada said:


> so where is everyone else in their cycles??? anyone else in the 2ww?

Not yet but I think I'm gonna O in the next couple days...early for me but this seems to be a new pattern... I've been getting lines on my OPK's for4 days now


----------



## VnRsBaby

sarahincanada said:


> hey VnRsBaby, fill out the following info and I will add you to the first page!
> 
> Name: VnRsBaby
> Age:
> How many children:
> How long TTC current bean:
> Any problems diagnosed:
> Previous/Current treatments:
> Future Plan:

*Thanks Sarah!!! Here's the info......

Name: VnRsBaby
Age: 39
How many children: none yet
How long TTC current bean: 2.5 years
Any problems diagnosed: MFI - low motility & morphology
Previous/Current treatments: My DH on Clomid in past and IUI (first Nov. '11)
Future Plan: Will do at least 3 more IUIs, financially IVF is not an option.*


----------



## crystal443

35_Smiling said:


> :hi::wave: If you don't mind me asking...(may be tmi) is anyone on progesterone and if so are you now pregnant...also, during the early pregnancy have you received brownish gook. I am not sure if this brown gook is old blood mix with the progesterone or something else...:shrug: confused..

I'm pretty sure brown blood is old blood and is fine:thumbup:

Sarah- not long to find out only about 3 or 4 days, wow that went by quickly:happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi sarah I got a very very faint line 6 dpt, not long to wait now!


----------



## Natsby

I´m gutted:cry: just found out the price given by the clinic didn´t include the meds, so that is another 500 a month. I just don´t know how we can manage it. Anyone here found cheaper meds anywhere for IUI?


----------



## Natsby

Having written that I googled it and found this 
https://tangentgirl.typepad.com/weblog/2007/08/affordable-iuii.html
Might help someone else on here too so I thought i´d share it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, are you looking at just some sort of stimulant drug and a trigger?


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> I´m gutted:cry: just found out the price given by the clinic didn´t include the meds, so that is another 500 a month. I just don´t know how we can manage it. Anyone here found cheaper meds anywhere for IUI?

hope you are able to figure it out. I paid about $500 per month for my clomid and iui cycles and $1000 for my injectable IUI....not sure how that compares to you. how much total is your going to be with 500 in meds?


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- not long to find out only about 3 or 4 days, wow that went by quickly:happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust:

quickly? today has felt like 1 year :rofl:

35_Smiling from what Ive heard quite a few people have a little brown spotting in early pregnancy, I dont think the progesterone has anything to do with it. how are you doing?


----------



## readyformore

35 smiling- I used progesterone with a pregnancy and never had any brownish discharge. It's probably just old blood.

Sarah-your IVF cycle has gone by quickly for me too! :haha:

Natsby- I swear to all that is holy........if you don't catch a break soon, I'm going to have a tantrum on your behalf. :brat:

AFM- I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see if the small cyst I got from femara in September is still there. ](*,) If it is, I'm out for good (with meds and IUI). I'm hoping it's gone and I can do another cycle in December or January.


----------



## crystal443

Ready- I hope your cyst is long gone!!! Hopefully you can get a cycle of IUI in very soon :) We're still looking at a cycle of IVF in Jan I think, depending on if this new FS can come up with a plan that monitors the cycle and doesn't just leave me hanging.

Sarah- It goes soooo quickly for us:haha::haha: I think this will be worth your long wait:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Sarahincanada: good luck cant wait till that second line comes back dark :dust: Thanks hun. I am doing okaymy (.)(.) nipples hurt a lot.. I am bloated like crazy but I am loving the symptoms:haha: and I hope they keep coming.:blush:

Milty: Good luck on your O day! :dust:

VnRsBaby: :dust:

Crystal443: thanks good luck for you :dust:

GreenFingers: :hi::wave:

Natsby: sorry hun I am in Bermudathe clomids are (US) $45.00 3 months, IUI is (US) $240.00 and the ultrasound is (US) $230.00. I hope you can find something F.A.S.T! :hugs: 

Dachsundmom: :hi::wave:

Readyformore: thank youwasnt sure. Good luck on your ultrasound tomorrow. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Nats, are you looking at just some sort of stimulant drug and a trigger?

I think so, I´m going to call the clinic today and ask exactly what they prescribe.
Sarah, the total will be 1150 per cycle. But as OH has very little work right now we are already struggling and it seems like an impossible amount. I know compared to IVF, it is cheap but the statistics are not good around 5% -10% success rate for male fertility problems. So it is a big gamble even if we find the money.


----------



## VnRsBaby

Natsby said:


> I think so, I´m going to call the clinic today and ask exactly what they prescribe.
> Sarah, the total will be 1150 per cycle. But as OH has very little work right now we are already struggling and it seems like an impossible amount. I know compared to IVF, it is cheap but the statistics are not good around 5% -10% success rate for male fertility problems. So it is a big gamble even if we find the money.

*Natsby just wanted to let you know you're not alone. We are dealing with male fertility issues as well (extremely low motility and morphology) and money issues since my DH was laid off. We are blessed because our insurance covers IUI (with the co-pays my first one was only about $100 out of pocket). Unfortunately like you said success rates with MFI is very low, so although my insurance will pay for 6 IUIs, my RE said after 3-4 if we are not pregnant we should move on. Our insurance does not cover IVF and we can not afford it. We may consider mini IVF because it's cheaper but we have not discussed it yet.*


----------



## Natsby

sorry to hear you are up the same creek with out a paddle!! It sucks big time.
Mini IVF I have never heard of that. I´ll research it now. How many iui´s have you done now? I hope it works before you get to 4!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats...I don't know how drug prices work in the EU...it might be cheaper if you buy them from someone other than the clinic; non-injectible stim drugs should be fairly inexpensive, but I have heard that injectibles are the preferred method.


----------



## LLbean

wow ladies, with the Male factor there I'm wondering if it would be better to save up for IVF and do ICSI? Also try putting your men on the cocktail as I call it (I think I posted it on this thread before) it helped my husbands morphology big time... I actually got pregnant naturally after having him on it for 3 months (and yes his SA showed the improvement)


----------



## LLbean

FYI on the cocktail as I call it

Here is what I got mine on:

Vitamin E (1 pill twice a day)
Vitamin C (1 pill twice a day)
Fertility Blend for men(GNC) (4 a day for the first month and then 2 per day)
Maca (1 pill twice a day)
Vitamin B complex (once per day)
MegaMan Prostate & Virility (1 pill twice per day)
Also Mucinex twice per day to help his Viscosity but that apparently did nothing as that remains the same

It took about 3 months BTW
Ok from the ones that are NOT blends we have:

Vitamin E 400 I.U. (one pill twice a day)
Vitamin C 500 mg (one pill twice a day)
Maca 525 mg (one pill twice a day)

So the 1st SA was done in April...the latest one was done June 23rd

..........................April...../.....June....
Count..................93.0...../.....76.0...
Volume.................4.5...../.......3.0....
PH.......................7.0...../.......7.0.....
Motility.................90....../.......80.....
Viscosity............HIGH...../.......HIGH..
Morphology............8.0..../.....70.0.....
Appearance........NORMAL../.....NORMAL...
Liquefaction ..COMPLETE.../.....COMPLETE.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Well ladies I think I need to take a break. Therefore, I am popping off from here for two weeks...I will be back around the week of Dex.5 or 12th. 

If you want to shoot a hello or anything my email is:
[email protected]​ 
As for right now...i was spotting light pink last week...then it went to very light brown...and now its once in a while light baige brownish more on the baige side tho. I have never had any cramps or any pains anywhere. I am still very bloaty when I eat (so trying to eat smaller meals) and drink around 8 cups of water throughout the day:blush:(trying my best on this one):haha:

I am doing good all together. So see ya when i return...:hugs:

P.S.

Good luck to anymore :bfp:'s while I am gone.....:dust:​


----------



## NorthStar

Have a nice time off 35 Smiling, hope everything goes well for you :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

:coffee: :dishes: :laundry: :iron: :shower: :brush: :paper: :comp:

is it next monday yet?

:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:

I want to know how my 

:twingirls: or :twinboys: or :oneofeach: are doing

:cry:

my test today has the faintest line you will ever see, so tomorrow should be blank if the trigger is out of my system. just need to start seeing another line fade in. cant help but wonder what if the trigger is out of my system and todays line is the start of hcg [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

35_Smiling, enjoy your break and take it easy :) I know easier said then done:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah..what do you mean you have to wait till Monday??? Girl start testing before that:test::test::test: I can't wait till Monday(Tuesday here) to find out if your preggers or not:wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah..what do you mean you have to wait till Monday??? Girl start testing before that:test::test::test: I can't wait till Monday(Tuesday here) to find out if your preggers or not:wacko::haha::haha:

I have been testing, the trigger shot has been fading fading fading and today is a very faint line. will let you know if a bfp fades back in!!

beta is on monday, results on tuesday.


----------



## VnRsBaby

Natsby said:


> sorry to hear you are up the same creek with out a paddle!! It sucks big time.
> Mini IVF I have never heard of that. I´ll research it now. How many iui´s have you done now? I hope it works before you get to 4!!

*This month was my first one - I'm 9dpiui. Not really a lot going on in the symptom dept. though so I'm a little down.
*


----------



## VnRsBaby

LLbean said:


> FYI on the cocktail as I call it
> 
> Here is what I got mine on:
> 
> Vitamin E (1 pill twice a day)
> Vitamin C (1 pill twice a day)
> Fertility Blend for men(GNC) (4 a day for the first month and then 2 per day)
> Maca (1 pill twice a day)
> Vitamin B complex (once per day)
> MegaMan Prostate & Virility (1 pill twice per day)
> Also Mucinex twice per day to help his Viscosity but that apparently did nothing as that remains the same
> 
> It took about 3 months BTW
> Ok from the ones that are NOT blends we have:
> 
> Vitamin E 400 I.U. (one pill twice a day)
> Vitamin C 500 mg (one pill twice a day)
> Maca 525 mg (one pill twice a day)
> 
> So the 1st SA was done in April...the latest one was done June 23rd
> 
> ..........................April...../.....June....
> Count..................93.0...../.....76.0...
> Volume.................4.5...../.......3.0....
> PH.......................7.0...../.......7.0.....
> Motility.................90....../.......80.....
> Viscosity............HIGH...../.......HIGH..
> Morphology............8.0..../.....70.0.....
> Appearance........NORMAL../.....NORMAL...
> Liquefaction ..COMPLETE.../.....COMPLETE.

*Thanks for posting this!! Right now DH is taking GNC Mega Men multivitamin, vit C, vit E, and CoQ10. I'm waiting to see if we're preggo after our first IUI to add others to the mix - was thinking zinc and pycogenol and now maybe a couple from your list. Then we'll likely take a break for 2-3 cycles to see if his swimmers improve. Besides the vitties did your DH do anything else different?*


----------



## LLbean

well yes, I got him off of any crazy work out stuff he was taking (no-explode etc..) Also no drinking booze or caffeine really.


----------



## Natsby

VnRsBaby said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> sorry to hear you are up the same creek with out a paddle!! It sucks big time.
> Mini IVF I have never heard of that. I´ll research it now. How many iui´s have you done now? I hope it works before you get to 4!!
> 
> *This month was my first one - I'm 9dpiui. Not really a lot going on in the symptom dept. though so I'm a little down.
> *Click to expand...

I wouldn´t worry about no syptoms, I didn´t have any with my second BFP, not even sore bbs. I´ll keep my fingers crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Good luck 35_smiling...hope you have a restful cuple of weeks.

Sarah - I feel your pain....waiting was way harder for me than all the injections and egg collection, I stocked up on DVD box sets and tried to loose a few hours in Sex and the City! Hopefuly today your trigger will be gone :hugs:


----------



## Redclaire

Hi Sarah!
just popping in to say hi and that i have been keeping up with your treatment since i left this forum!!!
I have everything crossed for you pet!!! I so hope this works for you!!
Sending lots of love and glittery babydust!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

so I think my trigger has finally gone, couldnt really see a line this morning although if you stare too much you see lines everywhere :haha: hoping the real hcg starts to fade in soon [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

thanks for stopping by redclaire :kiss: how are you doing?


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sarah, could we see the test from today as a reference point? :haha::winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sarah, could we see the test from today as a reference point? :haha::winkwink:

hi! I will try and get a photo later tonight and post it :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Good luck 35_smiling...hope you have a restful cuple of weeks.
> 
> Sarah - I feel your pain....waiting was way harder for me than all the injections and egg collection, I stocked up on DVD box sets and tried to loose a few hours in Sex and the City! Hopefuly today your trigger will be gone :hugs:

good idea! I have some work to do this week, plus lots of house tidying. perhaps I will drag out the satc dvds!!


----------



## LLbean

Sarah...FXd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Hi, I would like to join the conversation / group. I am 40 and about to start my second IUI. My first was just with Femara and my second will be with injectables. I have been stalking the boards and love all the positive support I see. I am hoping some of that support will help me with this cycle.

Thanks


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Hopefulmom12 said:


> Hi, I would like to join the conversation / group. I am 40 and about to start my second IUI. My first was just with Femara and my second will be with injectables. I have been stalking the boards and love all the positive support I see. I am hoping some of that support will help me with this cycle.
> 
> Thanks

welcome! I see you are in ontario, what clinic are you going to? Im at mount sinai in toronto :flower:

I can add you to the list on the first page if you post your info...

Name: Hopefulmom12
Age: 40
How many children: 
How long TTC current bean: 
Any problems diagnosed: 
Previous/Current treatments:
Future Plan:


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah ,sending u much love and prayers my darling for a sticky bean ,xxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- I hope that line starts coming back in the next day or two:thumbup: I agree with Dmom we need a reference point. Here's some:dust::dust::dust: You're going to have a great outcome Sara:hugs:

Hi Hopefulmom12- Good luck with your IUI:thumbup:

Good morning everyone else:hi::hi:


----------



## GreenFingers

Morning :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

my camera phone is crap and wont pick up the faint lines from the last 3 days. I have a really good camera at my business so will try and get that this week. theres the faintest faintest line on the frer still this morning, you can barely see it though. Today at 10pm I will be 12 full days from trigger shot, so not sure if its that or not? Ive read it can take up to 12 days and I think I have a crappy metabolism. a girl in the assisted folder had a line like mine but just got a negative beta so not getting excited. Im 5dp5dt today so that line needs to start getting darker! its just such a weird week, this is the first time Ive known I had blasts inside me and you just dont know what they are doing or if they are even there anymore.

my beta is on sunday but as clinics are closed they said to do monday, but i found one open on sunday! if I have lines I will go sunday but if nothing happening will wait till monday and go to one nearer me.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Can I choose to believe that the faint line today is the HCG building back up?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Can I choose to believe that the faint line today is the HCG building back up?

you can, but Im not!!. theres 2 people in the nov ivf thread that had these ultra faint lines then negative betas....the lines were there quite near their betas too :shrug: so if these stupid faint lines hang around all week I know Im doomed! perhaps the trigger stays in longer or the blast tries to attaches but doesnt succeed and so theres a small amount of hcg from that. today is 5dp5dt so still really early, come on lines!!


----------



## dachsundmom

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> How about I show you instead hehehe

LL was there anything there for you the morning or 2nd morning of 5dp5dt? I cant see anything but sometimes the camera doesnt pick it up. hmmmmm I think I will test tonight!

greeny did you test 5dp5dt, I know you got a bfp 6dp5dt so just wondered :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I see you are CD9, do you have any different plans for this cycle.....you are not temping right? are you going to use ov tests?


----------



## dachsundmom

I have POAS, OPK style, just to get a feel for when I OV, but other than that, I have no plan...LOL


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - how do you feel? Do you feel anything wierd? Twinges, bloat, pressure etc? 

Just curious if there are any symptoms you don't normally have on a monthly basis - though I understand you are probably taking progesterone which would artificially inflate things. 

I have to watch your process closely so that I can remember when I do IVF in a few months! :winkwink:

I'm hoping and praying that your little bean or beanies - are snuggled up tight in your lining and growing away! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Sarah - how do you feel? Do you feel anything wierd? Twinges, bloat, pressure etc?
> 
> Just curious if there are any symptoms you don't normally have on a monthly basis - though I understand you are probably taking progesterone which would artificially inflate things.
> 
> I have to watch your process closely so that I can remember when I do IVF in a few months! :winkwink:
> 
> I'm hoping and praying that your little bean or beanies - are snuggled up tight in your lining and growing away! :happydance::happydance:

no I dont feel much different.....my nipples are sore and sensitive, more than usual, but could be the progesterone (Im on double what I was on for my IUI). I am very bloated and I do feel the odd twinge down there but nothing crazy. In fact yesterday I thought to myself theres no way Im pregnant, I just dont feel it :shrug: but Ive never had a bfp in my life so dont know how its supposed to feel!

I cant wait for everyone else to get going with their IVFs :happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> How about I show you instead hehehe
> 
> 
> LL was there anything there for you the morning or 2nd morning of 5dp5dt? I cant see anything but sometimes the camera doesnt pick it up. hmmmmm I think I will test tonight!
> 
> greeny did you test 5dp5dt, I know you got a bfp 6dp5dt so just wondered :thumbup:Click to expand...

This is so hard isn't it, sending you massive hugs! Yes I tested 5dp5dt and there was nothing, well there might have been the faintest line but really I think I was seeing things. Dh couldn't see it!

Can't wait to see how it is tomorrow x x


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> This is so hard isn't it, sending you massive hugs! Yes I tested 5dp5dt and there was nothing, well there might have been the faintest line but really I think I was seeing things. Dh couldn't see it!
> 
> Can't wait to see how it is tomorrow x x

this wait is the worst!!!
when is your next scan?
:kiss:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- Its still early..the trigger should be out of your system by now so any line is promising now:thumbup: Stick beanies:dust::dust::dust: Sarah I refused to test with DD because I swore I wasn't pregnant:haha::haha: I just had PMS:shrug: I thought I'd feel pregnant:wacko:

DMom- a break is nice..I didn't even know where I was in my cycle until I went to acupunture this week :)

Hi everyone else:hi::hi: Did you ladies in the STates have Thanksgiving yet or is it this weekend coming up?


----------



## dachsundmom

Tomorrow, Thursday is Turkey Day! Thanks for asking!!


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Hi Crystal. :hi: Thanksgiving is tomorrow so we're gearing up to eat a lot. Then we'll eat some more! What a great holiday!!! :wohoo:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Happy Turkey Day to all the wonderful ladies in the States!!!


----------



## crystal443

Happy Thanksgiving girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Dmom- My actupunturist told me to start iron tablets, which I've had to take them before so that's not a problem but she told me to take them at night..I take all my vitamins at night..I'm sure I read somewhere that iron can stop the absorption of other things if taken at the same time?? Do you know if this is correct? I'll take the Q10 etc. earlier if that's the case


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, as far as I know, calcium is the one you want to watch, but there is a hitch to it...your body can only absorb about 500-600mg of CA at a time, so it's best taken in divided doses, meaning you will cross the iron, at some point.

Fish oil seems to counter balance any issue you might have with FE and CA together.:flower:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks...I'll pick some fish oil up:) B12 is like that too, once its been injected you only end up absorbing a small amount of it in the first 24 hours:shrug:.


----------



## LillyLove

*Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! Can't wait to gobble gobble gobble everything in sight tomorrow!!

Sarah-*
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
FX'd you have your own little turkey/turkeys baking in the oven!
:thumbup:


----------



## sadie

hi Sarah! I came to check up on you! :dust: for sticky beans! I'll be stalking! :hugs:

Dmom, i read somewhere that your dog is nuts. my sis in law has two and her friend has one and this weekend we were all together with my dog. Those little things were aggressive and mean to my dog who barely ever barks! Theyre so cute, but i was ready to leave after 24 hours!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> How about I show you instead hehehe
> 
> 
> LL was there anything there for you the morning or 2nd morning of 5dp5dt? I cant see anything but sometimes the camera doesnt pick it up. hmmmmm I think I will test tonight!
> 
> greeny did you test 5dp5dt, I know you got a bfp 6dp5dt so just wondered :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes and I can see it on the pic too LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

so yesterday morning was the lightest my 2nd line has been, and then I tested yesterday afternoon and evening and it seemed like a 2nd line was coming in, still ultra faint but I think a little darker. Not sure if its darker as its my hcg coming in or if my pee later in the day is better for tests :shrug:

this morning theres another really really faint line. Im now 13 days past the trigger (6dp5dt) so it surely cant be that, and the line this morning is slightly darker than yesterdays morning, but about the same as last nights.

so not getting excited as its still really light, the camera barely picks anything up but Im posting these for you dmom!!! and the trouble is quite a few of the older tests go quite yellow so you cant see the lines as well. when I get my good camera home I will take a good shot of the progression but here just took from yesterday morning as that was the lightest ever. my camera phone barely pics up the faint line so not sure if you guys will see it from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







mornings.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 13









nightmorning.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 12









progression.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## sarahincanada

*happy thanksgiving to my US neighbours!*


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I can see a line, no doubt, and I cannot imagine that it's still the trigger; do you see color, IRL?:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, I can see a line, no doubt, and I cannot imagine that it's still the trigger; do you see color, IRL?:hugs:

yes, very very faint pink line. hopefully it will get darker [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## NorthStar

Sarah - hoping this is it for you! I can see some kind of shadow on the bottom test, can't tell if there is colour or not...


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

NorthStar said:


> Sarah - hoping this is it for you! I can see some kind of shadow on the bottom test, can't tell if there is colour or not...

yes sorry the camera sucks!! will try and take a better photo soon :thumbup:


----------



## threebirds

Hi Sarah, fingers & toes crossed for you xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Sarah that looks so promising!!!!!!!! FXd!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Ahhhh OMG it can not still be the trigger, oh come on tomorrow so we can see if it gets darker xx


----------



## sarahincanada

this is the longest week of my life!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Morning Sarah- I can definatley see a line:) Its faint but I can see it, I don't think its possible for it to be your trigger at this point!!! I hope this is it for you:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dmom-How was turkey day?


----------



## dachsundmom

Turkey day was nice, but I don't eat turkey...the dogs loved it! LOL


----------



## crystal443

Love your new avatar and I like your sparkly Christmas banner, I might check those out :) Glad the doggies liked their turkey..I LOVE turkey :)


----------



## constancev18

Fingers crossed for you, Sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

another day, another light line :dohh:
*think* its a little darker....hubby said he didnt need as much light to see this one lol but I was hoping it would be darker. oh well 2 days to beta and 3 days to results [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







7dp5dt.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LLbean

I really thing the trigger should be long gone by now Sarah, so FXd!!!!!!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

sarahincanada said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I would like to join the conversation / group. I am 40 and about to start my second IUI. My first was just with Femara and my second will be with injectables. I have been stalking the boards and love all the positive support I see. I am hoping some of that support will help me with this cycle.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> welcome! I see you are in ontario, what clinic are you going to? Im at mount sinai in toronto :flower:
> 
> I can add you to the list on the first page if you post your info...
> 
> Name: Hopefulmom12
> Age: 40
> How many children: 0
> How long TTC current bean: Sept 2010
> Any problems diagnosed:
> Previous/Current treatments: #2 IUI November/December 2011
> Future Plan:Click to expand...

Hi Sarah

Thanks for the welcome. I am going to Astra Fertility in Mississauga. Although I may change after this last treatment if it doesn't give me the results that I want. Right now I am just waiting for day one of my cycle to begin to get started on this round.


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> I really thing the trigger should be long gone by now Sarah, so FXd!!!!!!

yes I dont think its the trigger anymore, as the last few tests have been a touch darker than the ones from 5dp which were so so light. my FMU is always the lightest so will test again tonight. I just hope its not a chemical as I was hoping it would get darker by now. but Ive never had 2 lines in my life so at least _something_ is happening!


----------



## LLbean

try not to get ahead of yourself...let them do your betas and see how they are doubling. You may be just fine. Our own heads mess with us and that is not good. :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I can see the line today, better than yesterday and I cannot imagine that this is the trigger.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Like Elizabeth said, it is way too early to even think about a chemical...so far, so good.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah I really think this is it for u Hun ,I sure hope so,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

^^wss

:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies :flower: :kiss: and LL you are right, but you know what its like! you compare yourself to others on here and most people had a good line by now. But Ive googled and found a lot of people with faint lines who had good betas so FXd!


----------



## Milty

Sarah: One thing you will soon discover is that with pregancy everyone is different and every pregancy is different. Everyone will offer you advice and compare themselves to you but the bottom line is your not them and you will be different. 

Don't drive yourself bonkers we love you to much!


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> Sarah: One thing you will soon discover is that with pregancy everyone is different and every pregancy is different. Everyone will offer you advice and compare themselves to you but the bottom line is your not them and you will be different.
> 
> Don't drive yourself bonkers we love you to much!

lol thank you :flower: I promise I wont over analyze. its just funny as all over the internet you read about people who dont even get lines till their beta, but on here everyone seems to get theirs ultra early! even indigo got hers at 9dpo I think it was!!

is it monday yet?


----------



## LLbean

Sarah...yes I COMPLETELY understand... and I also know how coo koo we get from too much reading into things...I really believe in this case (for me at least) ignorance is bliss LOL

I would google the crap out of anything and end up more confused than before HAHAHA so "TRY" not to...it's all we are suggesting ;-)


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Sarah...yes I COMPLETELY understand... and I also know how coo koo we get from too much reading into things...I really believe in this case (for me at least) ignorance is bliss LOL
> 
> I would google the crap out of anything and end up more confused than before HAHAHA so "TRY" not to...it's all we are suggesting ;-)

yes thank you, although yesterday when I was feeling down as it wasnt getting that much darker google actually made me feel MUCH better as I read about loads of people having light lines that didnt darken much :thumbup: so it can go both ways. but now until my beta I promise I wont google anymore :haha:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Sarah...yes I COMPLETELY understand... and I also know how coo koo we get from too much reading into things...I really believe in this case (for me at least) ignorance is bliss LOL
> 
> I would google the crap out of anything and end up more confused than before HAHAHA so "TRY" not to...it's all we are suggesting ;-)
> 
> yes thank you, although yesterday when I was feeling down as it wasnt getting that much darker google actually made me feel MUCH better as I read about loads of people having light lines that didnt darken much :thumbup: so it can go both ways. but now until my beta I promise I wont google anymore :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: sure you won't :winkwink: 

Look I am exactly the same way...so don't even worry. Hard to stay away from it...it's addicting! Who knew information would be so tempting :haha:


----------



## Milty

what did we ever do before the internet...oh yeah now I remeber we sat around clueless bugging our docs


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - I'm with you. Never had a 2nd pink line in my life, however faint - so you can't help but get excited!!! 

Got everything crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> what did we ever do before the internet...oh yeah now I remeber we sat around clueless bugging our docs

everytime I mentioned something on the internet to the nurse at my clinic she looks like she wants to punch me :rofl::rofl::rofl: it must drive them crazy, people questioning what they say as they read something online!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Sarah - I'm with you. Never had a 2nd pink line in my life, however faint - so you can't help but get excited!!!
> 
> Got everything crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

thanks hockey, ooooh see you are nearer the end of your cycle, are you testing? we are the same dpo!


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - I'm with you. Never had a 2nd pink line in my life, however faint - so you can't help but get excited!!!
> 
> Got everything crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> thanks hockey, ooooh see you are nearer the end of your cycle, are you testing? we are the same dpo!Click to expand...

Have not been testing as I am not optimistic this month. Just doesn't feel like its working. May test tomorrow as AF is due on Sunday. :wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Have not been testing as I am not optimistic this month. Just doesn't feel like its working. May test tomorrow as AF is due on Sunday. :wacko:


:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hockey24

Yep, the spotting has started. I suspect AF will be here in full force on Sunday. 

That's one more IUI closer to IVF! 2 down and 1 more to go!


----------



## readyformore

Sarah, this can't still be the trigger!

I'm so hopeful for you.

I have to add that I have never done another hpt after I have gotten a positive. One +, and I was done testing (with my dd, it was barely visible. And she's 3 now). The hpt isn't an indicator of hcg level. You need a blood draw for that. I wouldn't worry about seeing a darker line or a lighter line. It's a second line, that's all that is important! :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Sarah, this can't still be the trigger!
> 
> I'm so hopeful for you.
> 
> I have to add that I have done another hpt after I have gotten a positive. One +, and I was done testing (with my dd, it was barely visible. And she's 3 now). The hpt isn't an indicator of hcg level. You need a blood draw for that. I wouldn't worry about seeing a darker line or a lighter line. It's a second line, that's all that is important! :kiss:

thank you! I just did another test and then came downstairs, my hubby shouted down 'looks darker to me' so I went running upstairs. its still light but my darkest yet :happydance:

hockey :hugs::hugs::hugs: wow i cant believe only 1 more IUI, perhaps that will be the lucky one and if not you have the IVF to hopefully get you closer to that BFP. Cant wait! it will go quickly because of the holiday season and new year :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

test is a little darker last night and this morning, they are about the same in real life
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah!!! very clear!!!!!!!! YEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

OMG - have you thought of doing a digital one or are you going to wait for your Beta....I have everything crossed for you, come on little line, keep getting darker x x


----------



## NorthStar

:happydance: yay Sarah :happydance:


----------



## Redclaire

OMG Sarah!!
that's exactly what mine were like...still so feint but defo got darker every 12hours or so!!!
I'm just bursting with need to know mind-boogling optimism of all good things for ya!!!:happydance:
fingers and toes crossed ya hunny xxxx


----------



## Milty

Yeah Sarah I'm soo excited for you....

The big question now is is it :baby:, :twingirls:, :twinboys:or :oneofeach:?


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> Yeah Sarah I'm soo excited for you....
> 
> The big question now is is it :baby:, :twingirls:, :twinboys:or :oneofeach:?

omg I cant even think about that!!! 

thanks everyone!!! Im so nervous for my beta...theres only one clinic I know of that is open sunday and so we are going to try and go tomorrow but if not will wait till monday but then I wont know till tuesday.

greeny I will wait to do a digital, i dont want to ruin my optimism with the words not!!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

YaY Sarah!!! Lookin' good!! So exciting!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

OvenBunWanted said:


> YaY Sarah!!! Lookin' good!! So exciting!!! :happydance: :happydance:

love your profile pic!

and I see you have good news .....CONGRATS!!!! how exciting! did you have a blood test yet?


----------



## Desperado167

Omg huni ,this has got to be it ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Sarah- Just popped on quickly to see how you're going and yahhh!!! Its all sounding so promising:) I think this is it for you!!!:happydance::happydance:

OvenBunWanted- Congrats!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

newest test if anyone is interested
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
only got one or two more tests then wont buy anymore as will have the beta results anyway
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas10::xmas10::xmas12:

I think you did it!:hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Congrats Sarah!!! :happydance::dance::headspin:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

sarahincanada said:


> OvenBunWanted said:
> 
> 
> YaY Sarah!!! Lookin' good!! So exciting!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> love your profile pic!
> 
> and I see you have good news .....CONGRATS!!!! how exciting! did you have a blood test yet?Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah!! I saw the Dr. this morning and it was confirmed with a urine test. I walked out with a ton of paperwork for blood tests, ultrasounds, etc... plus got a referral to the high risk department at the hospital. First thing on Monday I'm off to the lab to start the whole process. I'm as nervous as can be but excited at the same time. Just want everything to work out [-o&lt;

So exciting to see a line on your test!! :happydance: Thankfully your wait is almost over...it must have felt like forever! We've all got our fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats OvenBunWanted!!!!

Sarah and to you as well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rashaa

Congrats Sarah :) :yay:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah this must be it, it is darker no doubt!! I couldn't see the early ones on my phone but I see this one clear as day!! Good luck on your Beta today x x


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Good luck Sarah! FX'd for you.

Congrats to you OvenBunWanted.

Today is my day one so I am happy to be starting the process again.


----------



## VnRsBaby

*Congratulations OvenBunWanted!!! Wishing you a happy and health 9 monsth 

Wow Sarah, everything's looking great!!!! Hoping you get you  soon!!!*


----------



## VnRsBaby

*Hi Ladies,

Well I'm officially out - AF reared her ugly last night. My test at 11 dpiui was a  so I was sure it was over but I held on to a little sliver of hope anyway. I'm convinced that one of the reasons this IUI didn't work was because I think I didn't ovulate until almost 9 hours later. So I'll definitely need to talk to my RE about this before our next one.

We planned to take a break this cycle due to the holidays, but there's a part of me that really wants to continue now that I know what to expect. On the other hand, DH is taking more vitamins and I'm in the process of trying to get him to take maca and pycnogenol in hopes of improving his #s. He has an appt. to see his PCP to discuss what he can do and I'm hoping I can convince him to see another urologist (we had a horrible experience with the specialist we were initially referred to so he is leery about seeing someone else). So obviously we'll need sometime, but I can't help but feel I'm missing out on a promising cycle .

Good Luck to everyone sending tons of  and good vibes your way!!!*


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

VNR I'm sorry the witch got you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think we're going to take it easy with TTC in December too. Hopefully that will help us enjoy the holidays. 

We're also working on improving DH's sperm #s. He's on FertileAid and we're starting Maca too. FX'd that it'll help us both. :flower:


----------



## Milty

Every year we take Jan. off so I have this cycle and one more before we take off...by which I actually mean we totally take off and prevent. This year my DH is somewhat hinting that maybe we shouldn't...I don't know we will see.


----------



## sarahincanada

omg the congrats make me teary :cry: cant think that far ahead yet! off for my blood test right now, so will hear back sometime tomorrow. thanks girls what would I do without you :kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Good luck Sarah, very excited for you :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Everything fixed for u lovely ,can def see a line ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Good luck!!

Wish you didn't have to wait!


----------



## sadie

:dust: sarah!


and btw, my lines were always so much lighter than the control line, even at 15 dpo.....


----------



## sarahincanada

OvenBunWanted said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OvenBunWanted said:
> 
> 
> YaY Sarah!!! Lookin' good!! So exciting!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> love your profile pic!
> 
> and I see you have good news .....CONGRATS!!!! how exciting! did you have a blood test yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarah!! I saw the Dr. this morning and it was confirmed with a urine test. I walked out with a ton of paperwork for blood tests, ultrasounds, etc... plus got a referral to the high risk department at the hospital. First thing on Monday I'm off to the lab to start the whole process. I'm as nervous as can be but excited at the same time. Just want everything to work out [-o&lt;
> 
> So exciting to see a line on your test!! :happydance: Thankfully your wait is almost over...it must have felt like forever! We've all got our fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:Click to expand...

yay thats so exciting! were you given a number for your first blood test? if mine is positive tomorrow I think I go back wednesday or thursday to make sure its rising. yikes it all feels so surreal and Im guarding myself incase its not good news tomorrow. this was the longest week ever, now this will be the longest 24 hrs!!


----------



## sarahincanada

VnRsBaby said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well I'm officially out - AF reared her ugly last night. My test at 11 dpiui was a  so I was sure it was over but I held on to a little sliver of hope anyway. I'm convinced that one of the reasons this IUI didn't work was because I think I didn't ovulate until almost 9 hours later. So I'll definitely need to talk to my RE about this before our next one.
> 
> We planned to take a break this cycle due to the holidays, but there's a part of me that really wants to continue now that I know what to expect. On the other hand, DH is taking more vitamins and I'm in the process of trying to get him to take maca and pycnogenol in hopes of improving his #s. He has an appt. to see his PCP to discuss what he can do and I'm hoping I can convince him to see another urologist (we had a horrible experience with the specialist we were initially referred to so he is leery about seeing someone else). So obviously we'll need sometime, but I can't help but feel I'm missing out on a promising cycle .
> 
> Good Luck to everyone sending tons of  and good vibes your way!!!*

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
why do you think you ovulated 9 hours later, did you have pain? would be good to ask, Ive read that fresh washed sperm doesnt last as long as regular sperm so the timing is important. I always thought I might ovulate before the IUIs, I didnt think the trigger was always accurate. but this cycle I took the trigger and 36 hours later went in for my egg retrieval and they were still there so I guess the timing is accurate. would you ever consider IVF? 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## VnRsBaby

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
why do you think you ovulated 9 hours later, did you have pain? would be good to ask, Ive read that fresh washed sperm doesnt last as long as regular sperm so the timing is important. I always thought I might ovulate before the IUIs, I didnt think the trigger was always accurate. but this cycle I took the trigger and 36 hours later went in for my egg retrieval and they were still there so I guess the timing is accurate. would you ever consider IVF? 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]

*After the IUI I was slightly crampy, but otherwise okay. When I ovulate I usually feel sharp pains on my right or left ovary. Well I'm assuming due to the clomid and at least 2 eggs, I had very sharp pains over both ovaries and a lot of pressure (like an elephant was sitting on my uterus ). I didn't feel this until about 7:30 the night of the IUI . I had taken my trigger 35 hrs. prior, so I was surprised that it took so long to work. I've read that washed sperm only lives 6-12 hrs, so if I'm correct all of DH's swimmers could have gone tails up by the time I ovulated.

I would consider IVF as a last resort, unfortunately, it is ridiculously expensive here and my insurance does not cover it. How much is it in Canada?*


----------



## VnRsBaby

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> VNR I'm sorry the witch got you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think we're going to take it easy with TTC in December too. Hopefully that will help us enjoy the holidays.
> 
> We're also working on improving DH's sperm #s. He's on FertileAid and we're starting Maca too. FX'd that it'll help us both. :flower:

*Thank you  DH has agreed to try the Maca I got the organic powder and since he eats yogurt everyday he can sprinkle his in there. One down, one to go  Although we are taking a break, we'll probably still try TI but because of our issues the chances that we'll get pregnant are slim.
*


----------



## sarahincanada

VnRsBaby said:


> How much is it in Canada?

I paid just over $10,000 for IVF with ICSI and medications, and then $650 to freeze my embryos. Its very expensive, but if it works its a small amount compared with what you spend on a child in their lifetime. I was prepared to do 3 cycles before saying thats it. Thats a similar amount to buying a new car and its hard when there is no guarantees. but I think its quite rare for it to not work after 3 cycles so you have to have some hope. Hope you wont need to go that far though :hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

VnRsBaby said:


> MommyToBeIsMe said:
> 
> 
> VNR I'm sorry the witch got you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think we're going to take it easy with TTC in December too. Hopefully that will help us enjoy the holidays.
> 
> We're also working on improving DH's sperm #s. He's on FertileAid and we're starting Maca too. FX'd that it'll help us both. :flower:
> 
> *Thank you  DH has agreed to try the Maca I got the organic powder and since he eats yogurt everyday he can sprinkle his in there. One down, one to go  Although we are taking a break, we'll probably still try TI but because of our issues the chances that we'll get pregnant are slim.
> *Click to expand...

Yay for DH cooperation! :happydance: Mine has been on FertileAid for a little more than a month but only takes it twice a day vs the recommended three times. I'm going to order the Maca tomorrow, cyber Monday, hopefully get a deal. I think I'll try the yogurt thing too, great idea!.. :thumbup:

We're waiting to go for a second SA for a few months in hopes this helps. Our chances of conceiving right now are slim too, that's a big reason I was trying to take it easy. In January we're going in to see how everything is working and maybe do IUI. Until then, we're getting really good at practicing. :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah your latest test is great!!!! The line is darker and I really think this is it for you:)

MommyToBeIsMe- My DH takes Maca, you can get the powder in capsule form as well if he doesn't want to add it to food


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Is there any brand that I should be aware of? How about dosing? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## crystal443

Not sure about brands, there was only one kind when I bought them:haha: DH takes two capsules per day. I also do acupunture and the lady that does my acupunture also put him on zinc, vitamin e and 150mg of CoQ10.


----------



## VnRsBaby

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Is there any brand that I should be aware of? How about dosing? Thanks! :flower:

*I purchased Navitas Naturals raw maca powder because it's certified and organic. Here is the website: https://www.navitasnaturals.com/products/maca.html. I got mine from a local grocery store, but I know amazon sells it and the capsules too. I've read that the recommended dose is 1,500 mg to 3,000 mg.*


----------



## LillyLove

Everything looks great Sarah! Saying a special prayer for you tonight! Good luck tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LillyLove said:


> Everything looks great Sarah! Saying a special prayer for you tonight! Good luck tomorrow!:hugs:

thank you!! :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah fXd for you!!! Let us know as soon as you know please!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Good luck today Sarah!!! FXed for you big time!!!! I'm off to the lab this morning to have my blood draw...hopefully it won't take too long for the results. :hugs: to you!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Milty

good luck OB & Sarah


----------



## sarahincanada

urggh I think Im going to throw up! clinic should phone by about 3pm (its 9:30am now). hubby is taking me to breakfast then we have to do a few work things then coming home hopefully to a voicemail!


----------



## Rashaa

Hang in there Sarah - I hate the waits too


----------



## hockey24

Fingers crossed for you Sarah that numbers are great!


----------



## NorthStar

Half of 35+ are also waiting on these results with you, good luck!


----------



## GreenFingers

Good Luck Sarah - can't wait to hear, have you been tempted to test today to see what is happening to the line?


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

we are all waiting with you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Good Luck Sarah - can't wait to hear, have you been tempted to test today to see what is happening to the line?

I did one last night and its about the same, I have no more tests :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

I'm agree with Northstar. We're all waiting with you.
I think I've logged in 3 times in the past 3 hours to see if your results are in yet.

FX Sarah!!


----------



## Desperado167

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Redclaire

me too !! big hugs xxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Sarah, i am lurking and praying for a great beta number for you today!! Congrats momma!!


----------



## sarahincanada

negative :cry:

well its actually a '6' and '5' is negative, so I have to go again tomorrow to make sure its going down...its not going to go up (theres no hope there at all), so something must have tried to happen but not continued. I just cant believe that those frer picked up something so faint :shrug:

obviously dissappointed but I was keeping guarded as my tests werent all that dark so I had a feeling. THANK GOD I have the frosties otherwise I would feel a lot worse. the good news is I can go home for christmas (I wasnt going to fly if pregnant) then do my FET in January. January will be a busy month, how many others will be joining me that month?

thanks everyone for the support and dont feel bad for me....Im truely ok and just need a day feeling sorry for myself then will be positive for the next try! :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

:hugs: so sorry Sarah, but glad that there are other chances for you with the little frosties :hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

:hugs: Sarah


----------



## hockey24

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sarah - I'm so sorry and so thankful that you have frozen embies to use in January. :flower:

So for me, I'm hoping IVF can help narrow down where the problem is - if there is a problem. So for you, clearly you can create lots of good eggs and there is no problem with fertilization as you had great results!! What do the doctors think of how the entire process went and would they do anything different the next time?

My biggest fear for me - is that for some reason I have implantation issues and that's why I have never had a BFP. So I'm curious if going through IVF helps to answer any concerns or as I suspect - it just wasn't right this time?


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Sorry to hear the news Sarah :hugs: You're attitude is awesome and it's so wonderful that you have those little frosties... FXed for you darling :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sarah - I'm so sorry and so thankful that you have frozen embies to use in January. :flower:
> 
> So for me, I'm hoping IVF can help narrow down where the problem is - if there is a problem. So for you, clearly you can create lots of good eggs and there is no problem with fertilization as you had great results!! What do the doctors think of how the entire process went and would they do anything different the next time?
> 
> My biggest fear for me - is that for some reason I have implantation issues and that's why I have never had a BFP. So I'm curious if going through IVF helps to answer any concerns or as I suspect - it just wasn't right this time?

I suppose I will never know if they were healthy blasts that didnt implant, or blasts that just stopped growing...this is something I dont think they will know either as my lining was good. I can book a review apt, but I probably wont see her before my FET in January so I think I will wait and see if the FET works then have a review. I feel pretty hopeful that at least 1 of the 10 will result in a baby! theres so many 2nd time success stories in the assisted folder....bfn first time then twins on 2nd, its so random!


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh Sarah I'm so sorry, well I'm going to be disappointed for you, stupid tests giving you false hope!

At least you have your chance again in January, it's going to be one busy ivf month! Relax and try and enjoy the festive season so you are in the best possible health come January.

Sending you lots of love and hugs x x


----------



## readyformore

:cry: 

I'm so sorry Sarah.

Let yourself cry honey. It's great to have a good attitude, but it's also ok to be upset and grieve.

:hugs:


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sarah - I'm so sorry and so thankful that you have frozen embies to use in January. :flower:
> 
> So for me, I'm hoping IVF can help narrow down where the problem is - if there is a problem. So for you, clearly you can create lots of good eggs and there is no problem with fertilization as you had great results!! What do the doctors think of how the entire process went and would they do anything different the next time?
> 
> My biggest fear for me - is that for some reason I have implantation issues and that's why I have never had a BFP. So I'm curious if going through IVF helps to answer any concerns or as I suspect - it just wasn't right this time?
> 
> I suppose I will never know if they were healthy blasts that didnt implant, or blasts that just stopped growing...this is something I dont think they will know either as my lining was good. I can book a review apt, but I probably wont see her before my FET in January so I think I will wait and see if the FET works then have a review. I feel pretty hopeful that at least 1 of the 10 will result in a baby! theres so many 2nd time success stories in the assisted folder....bfn first time then twins on 2nd, its so random!Click to expand...

That is great news to hear! I forgot there were 10 - which is amazing!!! And I haven't read through all of the IVF stories yet so I'm very happy to hear the 2nd time success stories. 

Enjoy the holidays with your family and on to 2012 for a fresh new start!!:flower:


----------



## Natsby

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

So sorry to hear Sarah...and yes you have tons of Frosties so YEY!!!!!!!

I will be joining you on IVF in January as well!!!

FXd! and bring on the twins for our second tries!!!!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Sarah - so sorry to hear your news. Great attitude though. Just the sort of realism mixed with optimism that we all need and can gain strength from.

I hope your break over the holidays is a good one. No one likes post-poning (I lost September and October that way) but sometimes it happens.


----------



## crystal443

So sorry Sarah...there's so many emotions riding on IVF its very devestating when it doesn't work. So glad you ended up with some frosties to use :) I'll be trying IVF in January again as well:wacko: Let's hope the New Year brings all of us our BFP's:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> So sorry to hear Sarah...and yes you have tons of Frosties so YEY!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be joining you on IVF in January as well!!!
> 
> FXd! and bring on the twins for our second tries!!!!

it will be nice to go through it all together, even though my protocol will be a bit different. so thats 3 of us, any more?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, there was a thread in the HPT forum, where the FR picked up HCG of 4miu....it was confirmed by a beta, as well.:nope:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, there was a thread in the HPT forum, where the FR picked up HCG of 4miu....it was confirmed by a beta, as well.:nope:

wow! I didnt test today but I tested last night which was the day of beta and my line was the same, so crazy it would pick up a 6 and it wasnt _that_ light ...I had some real squinters in the middle of the week when I think the trigger had almost gone.


----------



## dachsundmom

It's one of those things; the market is screaming with women asking for the most sensitive tests they can get, on the other hand, it's not always good.:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I had no idea FRERS were that sensitive, maybe a little to sensitive:wacko:


----------



## VnRsBaby

*Thinking of you Sarah *


----------



## Milty

:cry::hugs::hugs: Sarah

So does this mean your process in Jan. will be easier since you have the frosties?


----------



## LillyLove

Sarah 
So sorry to hear the news. What an amazing attitude you have.:hugs:
Will be thinking of you sweetie and following and supporting you through your journey. Thanks for sharing with all of us.


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> :cry::hugs::hugs: Sarah
> 
> So does this mean your process in Jan. will be easier since you have the frosties?

YES much easier. I only have to take a couple of medications (vaginally, no injections or anything) then have the transfer. Its nothing like this fresh cycle was. I feel so lucky I have the frosties and really feel for people who have to do a whole new fresh cycle. Now if none of my 8 frosties get me a bfp that will be hard to take, but I have to think positive!

thanks everyone for your support :kiss: I went out for dinner with hubby and someone that works for us and it was a great laugh and really took my mind off things.

LillyLove thank you for your messages, they are always so sweet. how are you doing?

anyone else near the end of their 2WW, would love someone to get a bfp and cheer me up!!


----------



## Milty

I'm in my 2WW but it's early...:coffee:


----------



## crystal443

I got AF today:growlmad:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> I got AF today:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
not long to your dec appointment though :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

Hi Sarah. I'm sorry to hear that you didnt have a good test result today. when you wrote 6, does that stand for the amount of hcg that was detected? 

I have a good feeling for you and although this month is most likely out, I believe things happen with a purpose, like there's a need for you to go home for the holidays for whatever reason, and then come January, all will be on your side. Don't know, but its just the way I view things.

Bless you and your frosties. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Im just popping out for my blood test, hopefully the number is low today and my period will come without much delay.

hubby has been so lovely. he was off yesterday and didnt want to leave me to go to work this morning! we had a good chat and we are ok.

I mentioned before that on day 3 I had 2 embryos that were in the lead and looked the best, and funnily enough those were the ones that didnt make it to day 5. So the 2 day 5 blasts they put in me looked the best that day, but perhaps the ones who made it to day 6 to be frozen will be better. Ive also been reading that some studies show implantation is better on cycles you dont have ovarian stimulation, so frozen transfer might work better for me as my body hasnt been through so much that month.

best case scenerio: I get to go home for christmas, perhaps go on a trip with hubby, and get pregnant in january :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> Hi Sarah. I'm sorry to hear that you didnt have a good test result today. when you wrote 6, does that stand for the amount of hcg that was detected?
> 
> I have a good feeling for you and although this month is most likely out, I believe things happen with a purpose, like there's a need for you to go home for the holidays for whatever reason, and then come January, all will be on your side. Don't know, but its just the way I view things.
> 
> Bless you and your frosties. :hugs:

yes I also believe whats meant to be with be :hugs:

and yes, my hcg is a '6' and negative is under '5' so its like something started to happen but didnt and is basically a negative. I have to go again today as they need it to be 5 or under to be able to close off my file for this month and get my next protocol.

how are you feeling?


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I got AF today:growlmad:

:cry:
:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I got AF today:growlmad:
> 
> :cry:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I should be safe for an AF free Christmas day:happydance:I remember when the kids were really young I woke up Christmas morning and got AF..was the worst Christmas day I felt like sh*t. :haha::haha:


----------



## LillyLove

Hey Sarah-

I'm on cd9 right now so currently bding my brains out lol.
On friday I am going to be scheduling our appointment for an hsg. A little scary, but feel it will be one step closer to bfp or ivf. If we don't get a bfp in the 3 months after hsg we have already decided we will be on to ivf. No time to waste!! My obgyn says I am "hardcore" and I told her - no I am almost 37!
:haha:

Again, I gather so much strength from you and so many ladies on here. Although I have PMA, I think in the deepest recesses of my mind I truly feel that we will need ivf - I don't know if it is woman's intuition or just knowing my own body. I am 36.5, and for the last 6 years have been NTNP with my boyfriend now husband. We have always wanted children. Now that we are married I guess I just feel more aggressive about it.
:flower:


----------



## sadie

hi Sarah, I feel pretty good, thanks. xoxo

Lilly, I had an hsg in september. it was a piece of cake!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LillyLove said:


> Hey Sarah-
> 
> I'm on cd9 right now so currently bding my brains out lol.
> On friday I am going to be scheduling our appointment for an hsg. A little scary, but feel it will be one step closer to bfp or ivf. If we don't get a bfp in the 3 months after hsg we have already decided we will be on to ivf. No time to waste!! My obgyn says I am "hardcore" and I told her - no I am almost 37!
> :haha:
> 
> Again, I gather so much strength from you and so many ladies on here. Although I have PMA, I think in the deepest recesses of my mind I truly feel that we will need ivf - I don't know if it is woman's intuition or just knowing my own body. I am 36.5, and for the last 6 years have been NTNP with my boyfriend now husband. We have always wanted children. Now that we are married I guess I just feel more aggressive about it.
> :flower:

erin you are a young pup :flower: Im sure you will be able to get a bfp, and if it takes doing ivf then so be it. my FS said that sometimes its something small that IVF 'fixes'. I always had a feeling I would need it too. well enjoy your BDing!! my hubby will be pleased to be able to get back to that this month, I dont think we BD'd at all in November :blush: my mum was here and I was tired from medications then had to abstain for his sample, then I was in the 2ww and didnt want my blasts contaminated :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

just wanted to share this:

my mum had about 4 miscarriages before me, and she just wrote this to me in private message on fb:

"I so understand the frustration,but if I hadn't kept trying I would never have had u,and u have enriched my life beyond measure"

:cry::cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

Sarah
I feel like a young pup but trying to convince my eggs of this is quite the task!:haha: 
I do have faith it will all work out. Fxd for your fet I think your feeling about it is the right one! I'm feeling very confident for you and glad that your husband is a great support and comfort to you:hugs:


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> just wanted to share this:
> 
> my mum had about 4 miscarriages before me, and she just wrote this to me in private message on fb:
> 
> "I so understand the frustration,but if I hadn't kept trying I would never have had u,and u have enriched my life beyond measure"
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::hugs:


What a lovely message. And what a perspective. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- your mum sounds like a lovely lady, and her words are very true:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- your mum sounds like a lovely lady, and her words are very true:hugs:

And it made me cry a little bit too. :blush:

:cry:


----------



## LLbean

Awwww what a sweet mom. Love it!!!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

sarahincanada said:


> just wanted to share this:
> 
> my mum had about 4 miscarriages before me, and she just wrote this to me in private message on fb:
> 
> "I so understand the frustration,but if I hadn't kept trying I would never have had u,and u have enriched my life beyond measure"
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::hugs:

Sarah - what a thoughtful and wonderful thing for your mother to say. Thank you so much for sharing. Such positivity gives me strength and will add a happy note to my whole day.


----------



## sarahincanada

....and whats funny is my mum is 72, and she is writing 'u' for 'you', she is so hip lol


----------



## sadie

sarahincanada said:


> ....and whats funny is my mum is 72, and she is writing 'u' for 'you', she is so hip lol

i THOUGHT THAT WAS CUTE, TOO! AND IT MADE ME TEARY! MOMS ARE THE BEST. (USUALLY)


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

clinic phoned and beta is down to a 2, so thats good, Im glad nothing is being prolonged. Ive started some light bleeding and I have a terrible headache, I hope this period wont be that bad.

they are going to mail all my info and prescriptions for my frozen transfer so I can get started CD1 (end of this month) regardless of where in the world I am! then I go to see them CD10 for them to check the lining ready for the frozen transfer. I will be on estrogen and baby aspirin and then progesterone. it will be nervewracking when they start to defrost the blastocysts....I hope most of them survive :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:

it will be nice to have this month off then start the new year off fresh.

those of you doing IVF in january please let me know the dates you start!


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> clinic phoned and beta is down to a 2, so thats good, Im glad nothing is being prolonged. Ive started some light bleeding and I have a terrible headache, I hope this period wont be that bad.
> 
> they are going to mail all my info and prescriptions for my frozen transfer so I can get started CD1 (end of this month) regardless of where in the world I am! then I go to see them CD10 for them to check the lining ready for the frozen transfer. I will be on estrogen and baby aspirin and then progesterone. it will be nervewracking when they start to defrost the blastocysts....I hope most of them survive :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:
> 
> it will be nice to have this month off then start the new year off fresh.
> 
> those of you doing IVF in january please let me know the dates you start!

Good luck!!!! and yes, I will let you know as soon as I know :winkwink:


----------



## hockey24

I'm going through one last IUI right now and then taking a month off to relax! Planning IVF month to begin late January! Will be a little behind the rest of the January starters but rooting you on while you get your BFP's! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> I'm going through one last IUI right now and then taking a month off to relax! Planning IVF month to begin late January! Will be a little behind the rest of the January starters but rooting you on while you get your BFP's! :thumbup:

hope you get your bfp this month, come on IUI [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## crystal443

I'll know when I start in January after I see the doctor on the 5th:thumbup: I'm sure all will go well with your FET:hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah- how many do they defrost? I assume more than they put back but have no idea how it works!
January is going to be an exciting month for all, yippee x x


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Sarah- how many do they defrost? I assume more than they put back but have no idea how it works!
> January is going to be an exciting month for all, yippee x x

I think they do one at a time, until they get 2 to transfer. My sheet said 80% usually survive, so I hope at least 6 will be fine so thats 3 frozen transfers.

I just got a cancellation appointment for Jan 9 with my FS (usually shes booked up months in advance) so thats great as I will see her right before my FET gets going.

Im bleeding now, want to get that over with then I can have a nice relaxed month. Gonna work out this month, and try and eat a bit better and see if I can lose a few pounds before next month.


----------



## missyt

Sarah, thanks for finding me. I've been looking for over 35 IVF thread. My first IVF was unsuccessful and I think I'm going to be starting another fresh cycle in January.


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

missyt said:


> Sarah, thanks for finding me. I've been looking for over 35 IVF thread. My first IVF was unsuccessful and I think I'm going to be starting another fresh cycle in January.

yay glad you came over. Did you just find out your first IVF was unsuccessful? I just went though that myself. I had some evil lines on my first response tests but my beta was only a 6 so either chemical or just something tried and failed. Id be interested to know how your first cycle went....medications, how many follicles etc. Its so hard when it doesnt work. I feel at our age it might just take some time to find that golden egg/embryo. Theres now 4 of us IVFing in January so we can support eachother :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

missyt said:


> Sarah, thanks for finding me. I've been looking for over 35 IVF thread. My first IVF was unsuccessful and I think I'm going to be starting another fresh cycle in January.

just noticed our similarities:

trying since March 2010 - *Ive been tying since Feb 2010 (although seriously tracking since Sept 2010)*
Me-37, DH-33 - *Im 39, DH is 30 in a couple of weeks!!*
"unexplained" infertility - *same*
4 IUI's, 1 IVF - BFN - *I had 3 IUIs BFN and failed my first IVF*

do you have any children? I will put your info on the front page

Name: *missyt*
Age:* 37*
How many children: 
How long TTC current bean: *Since March 2010*
Any problems diagnosed: *Unexplained*
Previous/Current treatments: *3 IUIs, 1 IVF BFN*
Future Plan: *2nd IVF in January*


----------



## 35_Smiling

I too am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
(Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI. 
(Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning). 
(Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone 
(Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
(Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
(Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
(Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
(Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
(Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4. 
(Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
(Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
(Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3

So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

sarahincanada said:


> just wanted to share this:
> 
> my mum had about 4 miscarriages before me, and she just wrote this to me in private message on fb:
> 
> "I so understand the frustration,but if I hadn't kept trying I would never have had u,and u have enriched my life beyond measure"
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::hugs:

hi sarah
just dropping by to say I followed your cycle hoping for a positive outcome for you so I'm truly sorry :hugs: but I also feel so inspired by your amazingly positive outlook for Jan and will be cheering for you. 

thanks for sharing the message from your mom it's given me something to hold onto esp today, will be sticking it up where I read it everyday:flower:


----------



## missyt

Sarah, I guess I'm out for January unless I do donor egg. I just had a follow up with the RE and he told me I had diminished ovarian reserve. He suggested donor egg. I'm just really confused because after my EC he told me that my eggs were excellent quality. Even the embryologist told us that at the ET. I'm just completely devastated right now. He said my antral follicle count was fine and my FSH was fine. My AMH is low so I just don't know. I just feel awful right now. And to top it off, after we got home I saw DH looking at donor egg profiles on the clinics website. It just makes me feel betrayed.


----------



## Milty

35Smilling :hugs:
Missyt :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

missyt said:


> Sarah, I guess I'm out for January unless I do donor egg. I just had a follow up with the RE and he told me I had diminished ovarian reserve. He suggested donor egg. I'm just really confused because after my EC he told me that my eggs were excellent quality. Even the embryologist told us that at the ET. I'm just completely devastated right now. He said my antral follicle count was fine and my FSH was fine. My AMH is low so I just don't know. I just feel awful right now. And to top it off, after we got home I saw DH looking at donor egg profiles on the clinics website. It just makes me feel betrayed.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

what is your amh? each clinic seems to measure differently, mine was a 9, which according to the internet is low but my clinic said its great for my age and they would expect it nearer 5. IF you have good AFC and FSH and a good response I cant see why you would need a donor egg...and isnt low AMH meaning you have less eggs left, no quality? so it might just take some time.

on my low days I was worrying about my age, hubby is only 30 and I really want to give him a biological child so I have decided I would try the donor egg route if it came to that. your hubby is probably just researching, try not to worry. can you get a 2nd opinion regarding the donor egg?


----------



## missyt

Sarah, my AMH was .4 but they want it at 1.5. But I researched that test and its only 70% accurate and its fairly new. My devastation over DH researching donors is that he already has a child from a previous marriage. I guess I would feel like he wouldn't truly have a child me. I'm researching another clinic sort of in my area. They do natural cycle IVF and its a lot more affordable. I guess its just all so fresh I'm not sure what to think or feel right now.


----------



## Milty

35 Similling: as long as it's progressing I would not give up...


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I guess I'm out for January unless I do donor egg. I just had a follow up with the RE and he told me I had diminished ovarian reserve. He suggested donor egg. I'm just really confused because after my EC he told me that my eggs were excellent quality. Even the embryologist told us that at the ET. I'm just completely devastated right now. He said my antral follicle count was fine and my FSH was fine. My AMH is low so I just don't know. I just feel awful right now. And to top it off, after we got home I saw DH looking at donor egg profiles on the clinics website. It just makes me feel betrayed.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> what is your amh? each clinic seems to measure differently, mine was a 9, which according to the internet is low but my clinic said its great for my age and they would expect it nearer 5. IF you have good AFC and FSH and a good response I cant see why you would need a donor egg...and isnt low AMH meaning you have less eggs left, no quality? so it might just take some time.
> 
> on my low days I was worrying about my age, hubby is only 30 and I really want to give him a biological child so I have decided I would try the donor egg route if it came to that. your hubby is probably just researching, try not to worry. can you get a 2nd opinion regarding the donor egg?Click to expand...

We'll be using a donor if we have too:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

35_Smiling said:


> I too am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
> (Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI.
> (Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning).
> (Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone
> (Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
> (Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
> (Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
> (Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
> (Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
> (Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4.
> (Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> (Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
> (Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> 
> So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.

35- I popped by your journal to see how you were and I thought it said your Nov 24 numbers were 11112 and your Dec numbers were 1402:wacko: sorry I must have read it wrong..I thought your numbers had dropped dramtically. Chin up, your numbers are rising :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

35_ smiling I hope things work out with this pregnancy. I dont know much about beta numbers but big :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

missyt your amh is in a different measurement so Im not sure what your number means. its so hard, Im assuming if you wanted to continue with your eggs your current clinic would continue? Ive seen many BFPs on here from women with low AMH so I wouldnt give up yet :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

missyt said:


> Sarah, my AMH was .4 but they want it at 1.5. But I researched that test and its only 70% accurate and its fairly new. My devastation over DH researching donors is that he already has a child from a previous marriage. I guess I would feel like he wouldn't truly have a child me. I'm researching another clinic sort of in my area. They do natural cycle IVF and its a lot more affordable. I guess its just all so fresh I'm not sure what to think or feel right now.

My AMH is .68 and from what I was told, greater than 1.0 was good. My FS suggested we move directly to IVF (however my insurance company thought otherwise). My doctor thinks my chances with IVF are great due to high response to injectables during my IUI's. 

AMH is still considered experimental and its an estimate of your reserve not the quality of the eggs in the reserve! 

You need find another FS and get another opinion! If anything so you'll not 2nd guess your decision later and wonder what if? 

Good luck!!


----------



## missyt

Hockey, you are right. I just feel like I've been lied to. He told me yesterday my eggs weren't good pretty much and he denied ever telling me those 2 embies I had were excellent quality!!!! I'm just in shock because I remember that conversation as clear as day! I just feel like I've been scammed and they only reason he recommened donor egg is to boost their success rate numbers. I'm just still in shock. I never liked this doctor and now I have a real reason for it.


----------



## LLbean

missyt said:


> Hockey, you are right. I just feel like I've been lied to. He told me yesterday my eggs weren't good pretty much and he denied ever telling me those 2 embies I had were excellent quality!!!! I'm just in shock because I remember that conversation as clear as day! I just feel like I've been scammed and they only reason he recommened donor egg is to boost their success rate numbers. I'm just still in shock. I never liked this doctor and now I have a real reason for it.

look for a new one!


----------



## sarahincanada

missyt I would definitely get a 2nd opinion, and regardless they cant force you to use donor eggs if you want to continue. but if he is being negative then I would move on. do you have some other clinics in your area?

LL I like your signature, wouldnt it be great if :xmas6: gave us all a special present this year. Ive been really really good :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

yes I believe in Santa I DO I DO I DO and he will get us all what we want :D


----------



## 35_Smiling

Milty said:


> 35 Similling: as long as it's progressing I would not give up...

 Thank you hun. I am going to hold on.



crystal443 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> I too am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
> (Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI.
> (Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning).
> (Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone
> (Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
> (Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
> (Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
> (Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
> (Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
> (Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4.
> (Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> (Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
> (Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> 
> So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.
> 
> 35- I popped by your journal to see how you were and I thought it said your Nov 24 numbers were 11112 and your Dec numbers were 1402:wacko: sorry I must have read it wrong..I thought your numbers had dropped dramtically. Chin up, your numbers are rising :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 No worries. Thanks again tho. I am trying put remember those numbers are all at 7 days apart. Thanks again:hugs:


----------



## missyt

Sarah, you are right. I always thought that doctor had no bedside manner and DH thought he was creepy the first time he met him. And you are also right about they can't force me to use donor eggs. I can use my own if I want.


----------



## VnRsBaby

35_Smiling said:


> I too am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
> (Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI.
> (Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning).
> (Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone
> (Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
> (Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
> (Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
> (Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
> (Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
> (Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4.
> (Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> (Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
> (Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> 
> So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.

*Thinking of you and keeping my FXd for you. Sending warm wishes and sticky vibes your way.*


----------



## sarahincanada

missyt said:


> Sarah, you are right. I always thought that doctor had no bedside manner and DH thought he was creepy the first time he met him. And you are also right about they can't force me to use donor eggs. I can use my own if I want.

I do hope you can go to another clinic then, as even though they cant force you to use donor eggs they can make things difficult and he sounds very negative (like you said, might be trying to keep the stats higher). are there other FS clinics in your area?


----------



## 35_Smiling

VnRsBaby said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> I too am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
> (Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI.
> (Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning).
> (Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone
> (Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
> (Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
> (Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
> (Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
> (Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
> (Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4.
> (Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> (Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
> (Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> 
> So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.
> 
> *Thinking of you and keeping my FXd for you. Sending warm wishes and sticky vibes your way.*Click to expand...

 Thank you so much! :hugs:


----------



## constancev18

missyt said:


> Hockey, you are right. I just feel like I've been lied to. He told me yesterday my eggs weren't good pretty much and he denied ever telling me those 2 embies I had were excellent quality!!!! I'm just in shock because I remember that conversation as clear as day! I just feel like I've been scammed and they only reason he recommened donor egg is to boost their success rate numbers. I'm just still in shock. I never liked this doctor and now I have a real reason for it.

What a terrible dr. Your valuable time and money has been wasted but I'm glad he outed himself all the way so you know you're not paranoid. Keeping my fingers crossed you find someone much better.


----------



## constancev18

35_Smiling said:


> I too am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
> (Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI.
> (Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning).
> (Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone
> (Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
> (Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
> (Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
> (Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
> (Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
> (Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4.
> (Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> (Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
> (Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> 
> So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.

Keeping my fingers crossed that your 12/14 scan will show a healthy and happy baby Simo.


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, you are right. I always thought that doctor had no bedside manner and DH thought he was creepy the first time he met him. And you are also right about they can't force me to use donor eggs. I can use my own if I want.
> 
> I do hope you can go to another clinic then, as even though they cant force you to use donor eggs they can make things difficult and he sounds very negative (like you said, might be trying to keep the stats higher). are there other FS clinics in your area?Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: I had a sh*tty FS as well :growlmad: I have an appointment with a new FS that specializes in Difficult IVF and Low Ovarian Reserves etc. If you don't find satisfaction with one doctor find one that will help, we're not all textbook cases and there are doctors that want to help the difficult cases :) I have no problem using a donor egg if need be but I want to make sure we've exhausted all of our chances first. If I don't like this FS I'll find one I am comfortable with, I think what we forget is that we are paying for a service and paying big bucks..we do have a say:thumbup:


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, thanks for finding me. I've been looking for over 35 IVF thread. My first IVF was unsuccessful and I think I'm going to be starting another fresh cycle in January.
> 
> yay glad you came over. Did you just find out your first IVF was unsuccessful? I just went though that myself. I had some evil lines on my first response tests but my beta was only a 6 so either chemical or just something tried and failed. Id be interested to know how your first cycle went....medications, how many follicles etc. Its so hard when it doesnt work. I feel at our age it might just take some time to find that golden egg/embryo. *Theres now 4 of us IVFing in January so we can support eachother *:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I had my ivf consult yesterday. I feel much more secure and like it's really going to happen if that makes any sense. :) My ER will be on/around 12/30 with insemination on 1/2. Yesterday I bought my Leuprolide Acetate, hcg, and progesterone yesterday ($500 bucks!). Today I ordered my menopur ($1500 bucks!!). Doing it over the course of two days lessened the sting a little. ;) The doc was great--we'll only have to come out once for the ER & insemination. The 3 ultrasounds can be done in my state, which is great. He did say he would cancel if I had fewer than 5 follicles (or did he say eggs?). Not sure. I'm just going to hope. And try to relax. :nope:

We can do it, ladies!


----------



## sarahincanada

constancev18 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, thanks for finding me. I've been looking for over 35 IVF thread. My first IVF was unsuccessful and I think I'm going to be starting another fresh cycle in January.
> 
> yay glad you came over. Did you just find out your first IVF was unsuccessful? I just went though that myself. I had some evil lines on my first response tests but my beta was only a 6 so either chemical or just something tried and failed. Id be interested to know how your first cycle went....medications, how many follicles etc. Its so hard when it doesnt work. I feel at our age it might just take some time to find that golden egg/embryo. *Theres now 4 of us IVFing in January so we can support eachother *:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I had my ivf consult yesterday. I feel much more secure and like it's really going to happen if that makes any sense. :) My ER will be on/around 12/30 with insemination on 1/2. Yesterday I bought my Leuprolide Acetate, hcg, and progesterone yesterday ($500 bucks!). Today I ordered my menopur ($1500 bucks!!). Doing it over the course of two days lessened the sting a little. ;) The doc was great--we'll only have to come out once for the ER & insemination. The 3 ultrasounds can be done in my state, which is great. He did say he would cancel if I had fewer than 5 follicles (or did he say eggs?). Not sure. I'm just going to hope. And try to relax. :nope:
> 
> We can do it, ladies!Click to expand...

yay how exciting! I spent over $3000 on medications, it does sting! hope you do really well, my clinic would convert to an IUI if there was 4 follicles or less. 
I havent got you on the front page yet, can you fill in the info

Name: constancev18
Age: 
How many children: 
How long TTC current bean: 
Any problems diagnosed: 
Previous/Current treatments: 
Future Plan:


----------



## constancev18

Aren't the meds ridiculously expensive?! I wish my insurance covered it but I have no infertility coverage at all. I think I'll end up paying for ultrasounds that I won't even use as they are a part of the ivf package but I'll have my ultrasounds with another dr since I'm out of state. I'm not quibbling though. I just want a little one.

Here are my stats:

Name: constancev18
Age: 43
How many children: 0
How long TTC current bean: 2+yrs
Any problems diagnosed: endometriosis
Previous/Current treatments: ivf in Dec-Jan, 1st attempt
Future Plan: We'll try again @ March if not successful

Thanks for adding me!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies. I am 37 and my DH and I do not have children. DH has 0a sperm and did not want to do IVF so we have a known donor who is going to parent with us. We did our first IUI last weekend. BFORE to all of you!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Sorry was on phone and it auto corrects when it thinks I misspelled a word.


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies:hi::hi: Had my appointment with the new FS today and it went fantastic:thumbup: He specializes in difficult IVF and low ovarian reserve, my last FS said my right ovary was "quiet" and not working anymore and I only had the left one working(barely). He said he's been doing research on different treatments for low ovarian reserve and because DHEA cannot be purchased in Australia he has found a pharmacy that makes the caplets in Melbourne so he gave me prescription to buy more. I told him I was already on them and when he did the scan my right ovary had 4 follies and my left had 3 or 4. That's only after a month of taking them:thumbup: I asked about Sarah and LL's protocol and he said mine would likely be a mix of the two. part of LL's because I have auto immune issues and partly Sarah's because of the low ovarian reserve.
He said the cycle would likely be monitored daily and there are women that do not respond to stims, so I go back on Jan 3rd for another scan and he'll decide how much stimming I'll need etc based on another month of DHEA and how the scan looks, so I'm at least hopeful now:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal that is WONDERFUL!!! Well I started taking DHEA too so now I take every day:

L-Arginine (1.8 Grams)
Maca (1500 mgs)
Spirulina (1000 mgs)
Royal Jelly 
Prenatals
Folgard (follic acid)
DIM (200 mg)
Vitamin D (800 iu)
DHEA (75mgs)
Fish Oil caps (Omega-3 EPA & DHA)
CoQ-10 (liquid)
Inositol (powder)

LOL I swear after breakfast I must rattle as I walk!

I sure hope this is making a difference in the quality of my eggs!


----------



## crystal443

LOL I just wrote in your journal..I was shocked to see soemthing was actually working:thumbup: He said there's no scientific evidence to back acupunture but to continue doing it because he can't say it doesn't work either:thumbup:


----------



## danni2kids

I posted this in assisted conception but haven't had a reply. I have had great responses from this page before.....


Hi ladies, we have our first FS appointment this week and i would like to know what i should ask, i want to be prepared!!

First a little about myself: Im 30, POF- due to chemo when i was 15, 2 spontaneous pregnancies 3- 1.5 years ago, AMH back in 2008 was 0.3, recent test for FSH was 5, E2 227. Antral follicle im not sure but the ultrasound report CD9 reads as Right ovary 8 follicles less then 3mm, left ovary 1 dominant follicle 12mm. I did not ovulate until CD 26 that month. My AF has become irregular, i was having some hot flushes and night sweats but they have since stopped since my Gyny put me on Progynova 2mg a day.

So what do i need to be asking, when i go to my appointment andy advice would be great, i also want them to be honest and tell me if they dont think im a candidate!!! What do you all think??

Crystal- Wow that is great news!!


----------



## constancev18

crystal443 said:


> Hi ladies:hi::hi: Had my appointment with the new FS today and it went fantastic:thumbup: He specializes in difficult IVF and low ovarian reserve, my last FS said *my right ovary was "quiet" and not working anymore *and I only had the left one working(barely). He said he's been doing research on different treatments for low ovarian reserve and because DHEA cannot be purchased in Australia he has found a pharmacy that makes the caplets in Melbourne so he gave me prescription to buy more. I told him I was already on them and *when he did the scan my right ovary had 4 follies and my left had 3 or 4*. That's only after a month of taking them:thumbup: I asked about Sarah and LL's protocol and he said mine would likely be a mix of the two. part of LL's because I have auto immune issues and partly Sarah's because of the low ovarian reserve.
> He said the cycle would likely be monitored daily and there are women that do not respond to stims, so I go back on Jan 3rd for another scan and he'll decide how much stimming I'll need etc based on another month of DHEA and how the scan looks, so I'm at least hopeful now:thumbup:

That's terrific, Crystal. I remember reading something about DHEA. I'm going to look it up right now.


----------



## GreenFingers

missyt said:


> Sarah, I guess I'm out for January unless I do donor egg. I just had a follow up with the RE and he told me I had diminished ovarian reserve. He suggested donor egg. I'm just really confused because after my EC he told me that my eggs were excellent quality. Even the embryologist told us that at the ET. I'm just completely devastated right now. He said my antral follicle count was fine and my FSH was fine. My AMH is low so I just don't know. I just feel awful right now. And to top it off, after we got home I saw DH looking at donor egg profiles on the clinics website. It just makes me feel betrayed.

Missyt - please do not give up hope, I am one of the success stories with diminished ovarian reserve that got pregnant with my own eggs though my first IVF attempt. My clinic were very positive, I have a low antra follicle count and only got 7 eggs but it is all about quality and not quantity.

I used DHEA, cut out alcohol and caffeine and added lots of protein to my diet for 3 months before. I also did acupuncture and took a great multi vitamin and fish oil for DHA and EHA.

Fins a clinic that specializes in DOR and not one that is worried that you will affect their success rates!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

crystal443 said:


> Hi ladies:hi::hi: Had my appointment with the new FS today and it went fantastic:thumbup: He specializes in difficult IVF and low ovarian reserve, my last FS said my right ovary was "quiet" and not working anymore and I only had the left one working(barely). He said he's been doing research on different treatments for low ovarian reserve and because DHEA cannot be purchased in Australia he has found a pharmacy that makes the caplets in Melbourne so he gave me prescription to buy more. I told him I was already on them and when he did the scan my right ovary had 4 follies and my left had 3 or 4. That's only after a month of taking them:thumbup: I asked about Sarah and LL's protocol and he said mine would likely be a mix of the two. part of LL's because I have auto immune issues and partly Sarah's because of the low ovarian reserve.
> He said the cycle would likely be monitored daily and there are women that do not respond to stims, so I go back on Jan 3rd for another scan and he'll decide how much stimming I'll need etc based on another month of DHEA and how the scan looks, so I'm at least hopeful now:thumbup:

Wow that is fantastic news, I have such a good feeling for your next cycle....sending you all the luck in the world :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

danni2kids said:


> I posted this in assisted conception but haven't had a reply. I have had great responses from this page before.....
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we have our first FS appointment this week and i would like to know what i should ask, i want to be prepared!!
> 
> First a little about myself: Im 30, POF- due to chemo when i was 15, 2 spontaneous pregnancies 3- 1.5 years ago, AMH back in 2008 was 0.3, recent test for FSH was 5, E2 227. Antral follicle im not sure but the ultrasound report CD9 reads as Right ovary 8 follicles less then 3mm, left ovary 1 dominant follicle 12mm. I did not ovulate until CD 26 that month. My AF has become irregular, i was having some hot flushes and night sweats but they have since stopped since my Gyny put me on Progynova 2mg a day.
> 
> So what do i need to be asking, when i go to my appointment andy advice would be great, i also want them to be honest and tell me if they dont think im a candidate!!! What do you all think??
> 
> Crystal- Wow that is great news!!

everyone's questions differ but have you had your estrogen levels checked? Because what you describe sounds like estrogen dominance?


----------



## constancev18

LLbean said:


> Crystal that is WONDERFUL!!! Well I started taking DHEA too so now I take every day:
> 
> *L-Arginine (1.8 Grams)*
> Maca (1500 mgs)
> Spirulina (1000 mgs)
> Royal Jelly
> Prenatals
> Folgard (follic acid)
> DIM (200 mg)
> Vitamin D (800 iu)
> DHEA (75mgs)
> Fish Oil caps (Omega-3 EPA & DHA)
> CoQ-10 (liquid)
> Inositol (powder)
> 
> LOL I swear after breakfast I must rattle as I walk!
> 
> I sure hope this is making a difference in the quality of my eggs!

LLbean, I think I rattle, too. augh! What does the L-Arginine do? I bought some and was taking them religiously up until 4-5mos ago when I could no longer remember what I bought them for...

This is what I'm taking & why:

Salmon oil (500mg): fertility
Vit E (400iu)-skin & overall health
Vit C (1000mg)-don't remember
Vit D (5,000iu)-overall health
B-100-hair
B-5-energy
MSM (500mg)-achy joints
St. John's Wort (300mg)-fight blues & energy
CoQ 10 (600iu)-fertility
Prenatals-fertility & finger nails


----------



## LLbean

L-Arginine is an amino acid present in human proteins. L-Arginine&#8217;s primary function involves the metabolism of protein and nitrogen. Moreover, recent Nobel-Prize winning research has confirmed arginine&#8217;s role as a support mechanism for circulatory and cardiovascular health. L-Arginine is a key precursor to nitric oxide (NO), a small molecule that is responsible for relaxing blood vessels and promoting circulation. Take L-arginine, an amino acid which helps improve circulation to the reproductive organ


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Hi ladies:hi::hi: Had my appointment with the new FS today and it went fantastic:thumbup: He specializes in difficult IVF and low ovarian reserve, my last FS said my right ovary was "quiet" and not working anymore and I only had the left one working(barely). He said he's been doing research on different treatments for low ovarian reserve and because DHEA cannot be purchased in Australia he has found a pharmacy that makes the caplets in Melbourne so he gave me prescription to buy more. I told him I was already on them and when he did the scan my right ovary had 4 follies and my left had 3 or 4. That's only after a month of taking them:thumbup: I asked about Sarah and LL's protocol and he said mine would likely be a mix of the two. part of LL's because I have auto immune issues and partly Sarah's because of the low ovarian reserve.
> He said the cycle would likely be monitored daily and there are women that do not respond to stims, so I go back on Jan 3rd for another scan and he'll decide how much stimming I'll need etc based on another month of DHEA and how the scan looks, so I'm at least hopeful now:thumbup:

crystal thats amazing news :thumbup: having 7 follicles is great! when you understimmed last time what was the most follicles that showed up? Im so glad you went for this 2nd opinion and have a great feeling about this! so you think you will start in January?

I purchased some DHEA but the couple of nights I took it had terrible 'runs' :blush: it said on the bottle it was a side effect. but my multivitamin has some in it and seeing as Im doing FET I dont need to help my egg quality so dont think I will continue with it, just the multi. 

LL cant wait to see how you do in january, Im sure your egg quality will be better with all that help! I was talking to my hubby and saying if none of my 8 frosties gives me a baby I might do a 2nd fresh cycle down over the border in the US, as they do PGD testing down there and Id prefer to know ahead of time which are good and which are not rather than having to wait every other month and doing the transfers when they might be bad embryos anyway. Hopefully I wont get to that, but its an option.


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies:hi::hi: Had my appointment with the new FS today and it went fantastic:thumbup: He specializes in difficult IVF and low ovarian reserve, my last FS said my right ovary was "quiet" and not working anymore and I only had the left one working(barely). He said he's been doing research on different treatments for low ovarian reserve and because DHEA cannot be purchased in Australia he has found a pharmacy that makes the caplets in Melbourne so he gave me prescription to buy more. I told him I was already on them and when he did the scan my right ovary had 4 follies and my left had 3 or 4. That's only after a month of taking them:thumbup: I asked about Sarah and LL's protocol and he said mine would likely be a mix of the two. part of LL's because I have auto immune issues and partly Sarah's because of the low ovarian reserve.
> He said the cycle would likely be monitored daily and there are women that do not respond to stims, so I go back on Jan 3rd for another scan and he'll decide how much stimming I'll need etc based on another month of DHEA and how the scan looks, so I'm at least hopeful now:thumbup:
> 
> crystal thats amazing news :thumbup: having 7 follicles is great! when you understimmed last time what was the most follicles that showed up? Im so glad you went for this 2nd opinion and have a great feeling about this! so you think you will start in January?
> 
> I purchased some DHEA but the couple of nights I took it had terrible 'runs' :blush: it said on the bottle it was a side effect. but my multivitamin has some in it and seeing as Im doing FET I dont need to help my egg quality so dont think I will continue with it, just the multi.
> 
> LL cant wait to see how you do in january, Im sure your egg quality will be better with all that help! I was talking to my hubby and saying if none of my 8 frosties gives me a baby I might do a 2nd fresh cycle down over the border in the US, as they do PGD testing down there and Id prefer to know ahead of time which are good and which are not rather than having to wait every other month and doing the transfers when they might be bad embryos anyway. Hopefully I wont get to that, but its an option.Click to expand...

Well I hope you don't need to go that far Sarah :winkwink:

Lets see how it changes everything (if it does) My last acupuncture session is this week. I am sure she will want to keep seeing me but my husband will flip!...too much money as it is


----------



## constancev18

LLbean said:


> L-Arginine is an amino acid present in human proteins. L-Arginines primary function involves the metabolism of protein and nitrogen. Moreover, recent Nobel-Prize winning research has confirmed arginines role as a support mechanism for circulatory and cardiovascular health. L-Arginine is a key precursor to nitric oxide (NO), a small molecule that is responsible for relaxing blood vessels and promoting circulation. Take L-arginine, an amino acid which helps *improve circulation to the reproductive organ*

_Thank you,_ LLbean!! :thumbup:

And I remember what I bought it for--to improve circulation to my feet bc they are always so cold. It must improve circulation generally...running off to take a capsule...


----------



## LLbean

supposedly it also helps with the CoQ10 absorption? :shrug:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

crystal443 said:


> Hi ladies:hi::hi: Had my appointment with the new FS today and it went fantastic:thumbup: He specializes in difficult IVF and low ovarian reserve, my last FS said my right ovary was "quiet" and not working anymore and I only had the left one working(barely). He said he's been doing research on different treatments for low ovarian reserve and because DHEA cannot be purchased in Australia he has found a pharmacy that makes the caplets in Melbourne so he gave me prescription to buy more. I told him I was already on them and when he did the scan my right ovary had 4 follies and my left had 3 or 4. That's only after a month of taking them:thumbup: I asked about Sarah and LL's protocol and he said mine would likely be a mix of the two. part of LL's because I have auto immune issues and partly Sarah's because of the low ovarian reserve.
> He said the cycle would likely be monitored daily and there are women that do not respond to stims, so I go back on Jan 3rd for another scan and he'll decide how much stimming I'll need etc based on another month of DHEA and how the scan looks, so I'm at least hopeful now:thumbup:


Great news Crystal!!!


----------



## danni2kids

LLbean said:


> danni2kids said:
> 
> 
> I posted this in assisted conception but haven't had a reply. I have had great responses from this page before.....
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we have our first FS appointment this week and i would like to know what i should ask, i want to be prepared!!
> 
> First a little about myself: Im 30, POF- due to chemo when i was 15, 2 spontaneous pregnancies 3- 1.5 years ago, AMH back in 2008 was 0.3, recent test for FSH was 5, E2 227. Antral follicle im not sure but the ultrasound report CD9 reads as Right ovary 8 follicles less then 3mm, left ovary 1 dominant follicle 12mm. I did not ovulate until CD 26 that month. My AF has become irregular, i was having some hot flushes and night sweats but they have since stopped since my Gyny put me on Progynova 2mg a day.
> 
> So what do i need to be asking, when i go to my appointment andy advice would be great, i also want them to be honest and tell me if they dont think im a candidate!!! What do you all think??
> 
> Crystal- Wow that is great news!!
> 
> everyone's questions differ but have you had your estrogen levels checked? Because what you describe sounds like estrogen dominance?Click to expand...

I did have my estrogen checked, it was CD3 and was 227, apparently my RE told me that was low :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

danni2kids said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danni2kids said:
> 
> 
> I posted this in assisted conception but haven't had a reply. I have had great responses from this page before.....
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we have our first FS appointment this week and i would like to know what i should ask, i want to be prepared!!
> 
> First a little about myself: Im 30, POF- due to chemo when i was 15, 2 spontaneous pregnancies 3- 1.5 years ago, AMH back in 2008 was 0.3, recent test for FSH was 5, E2 227. Antral follicle im not sure but the ultrasound report CD9 reads as Right ovary 8 follicles less then 3mm, left ovary 1 dominant follicle 12mm. I did not ovulate until CD 26 that month. My AF has become irregular, i was having some hot flushes and night sweats but they have since stopped since my Gyny put me on Progynova 2mg a day.
> 
> So what do i need to be asking, when i go to my appointment andy advice would be great, i also want them to be honest and tell me if they dont think im a candidate!!! What do you all think??
> 
> Crystal- Wow that is great news!!
> 
> everyone's questions differ but have you had your estrogen levels checked? Because what you describe sounds like estrogen dominance?Click to expand...
> 
> I did have my estrogen checked, it was CD3 and was 227, apparently my RE told me that was low :shrug:Click to expand...

hmmmm yet they give you Progesterone instead...interesting .


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- I had no follies on the right side and 3 on the left for my first cycle and I had 1 egg retrieved from the right side and two from the left the second time so not good. The follies that are there now don't all have eggs it would be the same as a natural cycle where 1 follie will become dominant, he was just very pleased that both ovaries were working normally with DHEA :) I go back on January 3rd and he wants to do a scan and he'll decide if we'll move forward then or wait until my next cycle..either way it will be in January hopefully :)

LL- I'm on the fence with acupunture, the FS said there's no scientific evidence to show it helps with infertility but it has shown to help implantation so I'm trying to decide if maybe we stop for now and start going during an IVF cycle...not sure what to do yet. The FS did say though if its helping my blood pressure and keeping me relaxed its good to keep going.

Danni- if you find you don't have good luck with the FS you're going to go to, PM me and I'll give you the name of this one we're going to because he deals mostly with low egg reserve, and will do a protocol suited just for you. With me I have autoimmune issues and I know you're post chemo so he does a protocol based on all of that. DHEA helps produce estrogen, and there is a pharmacy that makes it but you have to get a script from the FS or you can buy it online which is how I got it until I went to the doctor...I got mine from Amazon in the UK :) the name brand was Jarrows DHEA and I think I paid around $30 for it.


----------



## danni2kids

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- I had no follies on the right side and 3 on the left for my first cycle and I had 1 egg retrieved from the right side and two from the left the second time so not good. The follies that are there now don't all have eggs it would be the same as a natural cycle where 1 follie will become dominant, he was just very pleased that both ovaries were working normally with DHEA :) I go back on January 3rd and he wants to do a scan and he'll decide if we'll move forward then or wait until my next cycle..either way it will be in January hopefully :)
> 
> LL- I'm on the fence with acupunture, the FS said there's no scientific evidence to show it helps with infertility but it has shown to help implantation so I'm trying to decide if maybe we stop for now and start going during an IVF cycle...not sure what to do yet. The FS did say though if its helping my blood pressure and keeping me relaxed its good to keep going.
> 
> Danni- if you find you don't have good luck with the FS you're going to go to, PM me and I'll give you the name of this one we're going to because he deals mostly with low egg reserve, and will do a protocol suited just for you. With me I have autoimmune issues and I know you're post chemo so he does a protocol based on all of that. DHEA helps produce estrogen, and there is a pharmacy that makes it but you have to get a script from the FS or you can buy it online which is how I got it until I went to the doctor...I got mine from Amazon in the UK :) the name brand was Jarrows DHEA and I think I paid around $30 for it.

Thank's Crystal!! Im glad you found a FS that is great!! I hope my appointment goes well i really don't want to waste time shopping around for a decent FS!
I might steer clear of the DHEA for now, because i'm already on progynova - estrogen so i don't want to be doubling up!!


----------



## sarahincanada

:hi::hi::hi:
how is everyone doing?
it will probably be a little quiet on this thread until end of the year, start of january, then it will be all systems go :gun::gun::gun:

anyone do IUI this month and nearing the end of their cycle? if so FXd.

I called my clinic today to ask about my FET....I had to have this month off after my IVF, they always have one month rest between IVFs as they said something about ovaries being enlarged and the period is called breakthrough bleeding :shrug: so I called to ask if when I do my FETs will I be able to do one per month seeing as my ovaries are not being stimulated. I hope I can, the every other month thing will be a pain especially with my 40th birthday looming in October 2012!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, that makes perfect sense; my doc asks that I take a drug free cycle, after 3, bc there is the possibility that the ovaries will shut down from being stimmed. So, with the heavy IVF drugs, I could see why the break would be needed after once cycle.

And, there is that theory about over stimmed ovaires increasing your risk of future ovarian cancer, but I say this with a grain of salt; yet, most docs play on the side of caution.

:hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Going for my 3rd and final IUI this week! Had my Day 10 scan this morning and have 3 18mm follies and 1 19mm folly. Will trigger tomorrow night for the limo ride on Friday. :thumbup:

I asked my doctor how over 200 million sperm could possible miss 4 perfect targets as this and he said - sperm are like men, they never ask for directions! :saywhat: That explains it!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Evening Ladies,

Today I requested a D&C to be done for tomorrow. I have an appointment with another doctor who I met with today (for the second opinion) and we will discuss it again tomorrow morning at 10:30am.

Today I met with this doctor regarding my history. We sat down and looked at all the dates/times/beta's, etc. I went in and got another u/s done and there were no growth from last week and my Beta remained the same as well. This time the lady did both internal and external u/s. 

Ladies, I am at peace with this decision. I know I have said not too long ago that I want to wait and hold on to the 15% chance that this could be a viable pregnancy. The facts are the facts and this pregnancy is not going anywhere. I am doing my body no good by making hold on to something that is already gone. My husband and I talked about it this evening and he is on board with me. He said he prefers his wife to be healthy then to hold on to something and do harm to me more. I agree. The good thing is the IUI worked for us on the first round; therefore, we hope it will work again on the second round too. :happydance:

I will email a friend of mine in hope she will update my journal again for me once I meet with this doctor again tomorrow to let you all know my outcome.

This is for the better good ladies and plus, we get the D&C done we have a good chance to start again come Jan/or Feb:haha:

Please continue to pray for me. This will mean a lot to me. Thank you all 
Love always Chrystie (aka Kennesha):hugs::winkwink::flower::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Kennesha, I had a D&C in October as well. No it is not something we wish to do but some times it is what it is. I support your decision and will continue to hold good thoughts for you and perhaps in January we can all be successful together!

:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Dachsundmom Thank you 

LLbean I am sorry for your loss. Thank you so much for your kind words and I pray for the best for the both of us! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs:Kennesha, so sorry you've had to make this decision but I am glad your at peace with it. I'll be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

crystal443 said:


> :hugs::hugs:Kennesha, so sorry you've had to make this decision but I am glad your at peace with it. I'll be thinking of you:hugs:

 Thank you crystal443. I am very much at peace. It's not easy but I am taking one day at a time. I am sure we got this close we can one day go further.


----------



## sarahincanada

35_Smiling said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Today I requested a D&C to be done for tomorrow. I have an appointment with another doctor who I met with today (for the second opinion) and we will discuss it again tomorrow morning at 10:30am.
> 
> Today I met with this doctor regarding my history. We sat down and looked at all the dates/times/beta's, etc. I went in and got another u/s done and there were no growth from last week and my Beta remained the same as well. This time the lady did both internal and external u/s.
> 
> Ladies, I am at peace with this decision. I know I have said not too long ago that I want to wait and hold on to the 15% chance that this could be a viable pregnancy. The facts are the facts and this pregnancy is not going anywhere. I am doing my body no good by making hold on to something that is already gone. My husband and I talked about it this evening and he is on board with me. He said he prefers his wife to be healthy then to hold on to something and do harm to me more. I agree. The good thing is the IUI worked for us on the first round; therefore, we hope it will work again on the second round too. :happydance:
> 
> I will email a friend of mine in hope she will update my journal again for me once I meet with this doctor again tomorrow to let you all know my outcome.
> 
> This is for the better good ladies and plus, we get the D&C done we have a good chance to start again come Jan/or Feb:haha:
> 
> Please continue to pray for me. This will mean a lot to me. Thank you all
> Love always Chrystie (aka Kennesha):hugs::winkwink::flower::winkwink::hugs:

Im so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: was hoping it would be a better outcome, but glad you are at peace with your decision. Its so frustrating that there are so many wonderful women on here having troubles. I hope that you get your forever bfp very very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

sarahincanada said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Today I requested a D&C to be done for tomorrow. I have an appointment with another doctor who I met with today (for the second opinion) and we will discuss it again tomorrow morning at 10:30am.
> 
> Today I met with this doctor regarding my history. We sat down and looked at all the dates/times/beta's, etc. I went in and got another u/s done and there were no growth from last week and my Beta remained the same as well. This time the lady did both internal and external u/s.
> 
> Ladies, I am at peace with this decision. I know I have said not too long ago that I want to wait and hold on to the 15% chance that this could be a viable pregnancy. The facts are the facts and this pregnancy is not going anywhere. I am doing my body no good by making hold on to something that is already gone. My husband and I talked about it this evening and he is on board with me. He said he prefers his wife to be healthy then to hold on to something and do harm to me more. I agree. The good thing is the IUI worked for us on the first round; therefore, we hope it will work again on the second round too. :happydance:
> 
> I will email a friend of mine in hope she will update my journal again for me once I meet with this doctor again tomorrow to let you all know my outcome.
> 
> This is for the better good ladies and plus, we get the D&C done we have a good chance to start again come Jan/or Feb:haha:
> 
> Please continue to pray for me. This will mean a lot to me. Thank you all
> Love always Chrystie (aka Kennesha):hugs::winkwink::flower::winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Im so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: was hoping it would be a better outcome, but glad you are at peace with your decision. Its so frustrating that there are so many wonderful women on here having troubles. I hope that you get your forever bfp very very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 Thank you so much. I totally agree with you. I pray we all get our bfp one day soon. :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Kennesha - I am sorry to hear your news. That sounds very difficult. Good to hear you are at peace with the decision and that your Husband is so wonderfully support. Good luck for the next time.

I am back at the clinic tomorrow and hoping my IUI is Friday. But it could be sooner. Either way I will be happy to put the needles down.


----------



## constancev18

Kennesha, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Going for my 3rd and final IUI this week! Had my Day 10 scan this morning and have 3 18mm follies and 1 19mm folly. Will trigger tomorrow night for the limo ride on Friday. :thumbup:
> 
> I asked my doctor how over 200 million sperm could possible miss 4 perfect targets as this and he said - sperm are like men, they never ask for directions! :saywhat: That explains it!! :haha:

good luck on friday :flower: hope you get a christmas bfp...that would be amazing!


----------



## NorthStar

Kennesha so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Kennesha - I echo everything these lovely ladies have said, your positive outlook is inspiring and I wish you all the best for your next attempt x x


----------



## sarahincanada

Kennesha not sure if you did have your D&C today but I hope you are ok, you are in all of our thoughts :hugs:

I found out today I dont have to wait a month inbetween my frozen transfers so thats good. even though its nice to have a month off I would prefer to just get on with it. I want to see asap if any of my frozen are going to work and if not do another fresh cycle.

so I will be taking Estrace (estrogen) and Aspirin 81mg. from CD2.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, when do you leave for the UK?:hugs:

Kennesha....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, when do you leave for the UK?:hugs:

dec 20th - dec 30th, spending new years eve with hubby is niagara falls then starting my fet :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:
 

> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, when do you leave for the UK?:hugs:
> 
> dec 20th - dec 30th, spending new years eve with hubby is niagara falls then starting my fet :happydance:Click to expand...

I love it! Will you post some pics for us?:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, when do you leave for the UK?:hugs:
> 
> dec 20th - dec 30th, spending new years eve with hubby is niagara falls then starting my fet :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I love it! Will you post some pics for us?:hugs:Click to expand...

yes, remind me though!!
what are you plans?


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH's entire family is flocking on us as of the 16th and staying until January 3rd.:cry:

I will be in hiding.:haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> My DH's entire family is flocking on us as of the 16th and staying until January 3rd.:cry:
> 
> I will be in hiding.:haha:

oh no!! Im so glad I dont have to stay here for christmas, it would not be the same with DH's family. I feel your pain. thats a long stay!


----------



## sarahincanada

hey when did you get to 11dpo??!! that went quick!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, the 11DPO is a guess...I didn't temp; I just used OPKs and counted from when they went negative.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> My DH's entire family is flocking on us as of the 16th and staying until January 3rd.:cry:
> 
> I will be in hiding.:haha:

WOW..that is quite a stay, what are you going to do with them for that long?


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not doing a damned thing; I put my staff on vacation, so I have to work, LOL.


----------



## crystal443

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That sounds like a perfect vacation with the inlaws:haha:


----------



## danni2kids

Hi Ladies, I had my first appointment today. Im not really sure how i feel to be honest, i'm not sure if i decided on the right course of action considering my very low AMH. The FS is going to start me off on IUI using puregon considering my age (30) and that i have previously had to natural pregnancies. She was happy for me to try clomid but i said i didn't want to as i had heard that it does not work for someone with a low AMH(0.3) and i didn't want to waste time!!

We are going to start in the new year, i have to have a hysteroscopy to have a polyp removed first and all the other appointment's that come along with it!! 

Has anyone had any experience with a low AMH and IUI and or Puregon??


----------



## sarahincanada

danni2kids said:


> Hi Ladies, I had my first appointment today. Im not really sure how i feel to be honest, i'm not sure if i decided on the right course of action considering my very low AMH. The FS is going to start me off on IUI using puregon considering my age (30) and that i have previously had to natural pregnancies. She was happy for me to try clomid but i said i didn't want to as i had heard that it does not work for someone with a low AMH(0.3) and i didn't want to waste time!!
> 
> We are going to start in the new year, i have to have a hysteroscopy to have a polyp removed first and all the other appointment's that come along with it!!
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with a low AMH and IUI and or Puregon??

I have seen people on here do IUIs with low AMH, Im not sure if they are successful or not though. I know quite a few people who had success with IVF with a low AMH, is that an option for you? its definitely worth trying a couple of IUIs as they are lower cost and less medications.


----------



## readyformore

danni2kids said:


> Hi Ladies, I had my first appointment today. Im not really sure how i feel to be honest, i'm not sure if i decided on the right course of action considering my very low AMH. The FS is going to start me off on IUI using puregon considering my age (30) and that i have previously had to natural pregnancies. She was happy for me to try clomid but i said i didn't want to as i had heard that it does not work for someone with a low AMH(0.3) and i didn't want to waste time!!
> 
> We are going to start in the new year, i have to have a hysteroscopy to have a polyp removed first and all the other appointment's that come along with it!!
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with a low AMH and IUI and or Puregon??

I would imagine that it's worth a shot or two. The success rate of IUI isn't terribly high anyway. But, it might be worth it to try. 
If you trust your RE, I would probably go with their judgement. 

They know your history best. I know it's a little complicated and I'm not sure how it would affect fertility.


----------



## constancev18

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not doing a *damned* thing; I put my staff on vacation, so I have to work, LOL.

Love it!

I was happy the RE said we could do our 3 ultrasounds/follicular studies in-state rather than flying out to his clinic but I just called the hospital and they are almost $700 each vs $85 each at the RE's. Unless I can find a cheaper place, I'll be flying to the RE. Unbelievably, it's cheaper to fly+rent a car. :shrug:

Update: With the help of a nurse, I found a much cheaper place an hr away. $250. Thank heavens.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Danni..great news!!! I used Puregon in the two cycles of IVF and didn't have any problems at all..no side effects etc.


----------



## midlifemama

Hi Ladies, so I haven't been on here in a while. Met with a Fertility Specialist yesterday..my FSH is 27 and I am 38 with only 1 ovary. He said IVF was probably my only chance at getting pregnant and that was only a 10 to 15% chance and only half of that to be a successful pregnancy.

I saw that some of you ladies are doing acupuncture...how is that working for? Is it really expensive? Does insurance cover that?

I ask as my Doc said that many woman have success with it but I forgot to ask more about it. My head was sort of spinning at that point with information overload!

I know that our mind controls the body, so I am going to be pro active and start on the Wheatgrass juice..any other suggestions?

They anticipate IVF by Feb and I want to use this time before that to get as ready as I can so any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sarahincanada

midlifemama said:


> Hi Ladies, so I haven't been on here in a while. Met with a Fertility Specialist yesterday..my FSH is 27 and I am 38 with only 1 ovary. He said IVF was probably my only chance at getting pregnant and that was only a 10 to 15% chance and only half of that to be a successful pregnancy.
> 
> I saw that some of you ladies are doing acupuncture...how is that working for? Is it really expensive? Does insurance cover that?
> 
> I ask as my Doc said that many woman have success with it but I forgot to ask more about it. My head was sort of spinning at that point with information overload!
> 
> I know that our mind controls the body, so I am going to be pro active and start on the Wheatgrass juice..any other suggestions?
> 
> They anticipate IVF by Feb and I want to use this time before that to get as ready as I can so any advice is greatly appreciated!

I started coQ10 a month before my IVF, the high absorbant stuff and I had a great response and ended up with 10 blasts....now the first 2 didnt implant but hoping some of the others will. I havent found many people to have that many blasts so could have been the coQ10. Im trying acupuncture before my FET, first session is $80 then $40 after. I dont have insurance but I know some places cover it so you would have to check. Good luck....IVF wasnt nearly as bad as I imagined and even though its a low rate I still think its the best chance a lot of us get. A healthy young couple only has a 25% chance of conceiving so 15% isnt that bad :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I've been using COQ10 for 2 months now, and I haven't had SE.

DHEA is also supposed to be good.

Are any of you ladies using the DHEA supplement? If so, how much?


----------



## LLbean

NorthStar said:


> I've been using COQ10 for 2 months now, and I haven't had SE.
> 
> DHEA is also supposed to be good.
> 
> Are any of you ladies using the DHEA supplement? If so, how much?

yes, 75mgs after reading this
sciencedaily


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks LL, how about SE, have you had any break outs or beardage?


----------



## dachsundmom

Look at Ollie! So cute!!!!


----------



## LLbean

nope, no SE far as I can tell.

Yes my baby Oliver got in his costume yesterday for our pics hehehe


----------



## sarahincanada

NorthStar said:


> I've been using COQ10 for 2 months now, and I haven't had SE.
> 
> DHEA is also supposed to be good.
> 
> Are any of you ladies using the DHEA supplement? If so, how much?

I have a prenatal with it in, will check later how much is in there, no SE from anything

for a while I had a different prenatal with no dhea and so I purchased separately, and got the runs :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

No beard though Sarah? Or spots?

I'm concerned about disfigurement, primarily :haha:


----------



## crystal443

NorthStar- The recommended dose for DHEA is 75 mg per day, I was actually on 100 mg because the caplets came in 50 mg and FS asked me to please drop to 75mg,if the dosage is too high it can do more damage then good. Although I think the month of 100mg got everything moving along and now I'm on 75 mg :) I bought Jarrows Formula DHEA from Amazon.uk, apparently as with all vitamins some are sh*t lol and these must be ok because my follicle count went way up in a month.

I haven't had any SE from it or COQ10:thumbup:No beard or unibrow developing:rofl:


----------



## crystal443

No spots either :)


LL- sweet avitar :)


----------



## LLbean

I bought the GNC brand DHEA...hope that one is not shit LOL


----------



## crystal443

GNC is a great brand isn't it? I had no idea when I bought mine:haha::haha: When I went for acupunture she suggested we start taking Royal Jelly as well but I can't find it...DH seems to think its refrigerated:shrug: might try the health food store today but its not easy to find


----------



## dachsundmom

It is in the fridge section, but please be careful..it is estrogenic and if you don't need it, then like DHEA, it can shut down your ovaries.


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Dmom I didn't know that....well I better have a think about that then because DHEA is working great and I'm not sure I want to mess with anything else. FS didn't tell me to start taking it the acupunturist did:shrug: maybe I should just skip it then, I don't want to mess anything up:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

the one I got was at Vitacost.com and it is capsules. Done with it next week and then done until IVF

The GNC DHEA I got comes in 25mg tablets so it is perfect LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I think GNC is a great brand and sometimes, you can find their products at Sams.


----------



## crystal443

Yep it is perfect LL...not sure why mine came in 50mg form:shrug: The ones from the chemist here are 25mg so I'm on 75mg now:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

OH and my avatar is my puppy hehehe


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Crystal and LL :flower: well I've ordered some from the US, and we will see if I am brave enough to take it. It's the 25mg capsules I've ordered, I haven't had any tests yet so I *may* wait until after I see the FS (appointment is next month :happydance:)

Little Eddie is just soooo cute


----------



## constancev18

I took 600mg (6 pills throughout day) of Coq10 for 5 dys last wk and ended up itching like crazy..even inside my ear canals, and I gained 10lbs. It's weird bc I used to take them about a yr ago and didn't have a problem. I had the bad reaction with the Vitacost brand. Needless to say, I stopped. :nope: After much trepidation, I started taking 75mg of DHEA yesterday. So far so good.


----------



## LLbean

My little fur baby is Oliver ;)


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry LL, I am thinking of my mum's friends Yorkie who is called Eddie :haha: anyway he is just very cute indeed :hugs:

Constancev18 that is a LOT of COCK, DM has had some itching issues lately as well I wonder now....

I've been on 100mg of cock and just today went up to 200mg, and will go up to 400mg in a couple of weeks. My FS appointment is next month and I will have been on it for over 3 months by then.


----------



## dachsundmom

600mg? Is that the dosage you used before?


----------



## crystal443

Wow 600 mg is a high dose of COQ10..I was prescribed 150 mg..your SE might be from to much of a good thing, although it seems wrong to say you're having to much COCK:haha::haha::haha:

NorthStar- The 3 warnings FS gave me about DHEA were if I had irregular heartbeats or a history of siezures I couldn't take it, the other was to not exceed the 75mg a day because it can not only mess your cycles up it can mess your hormones up. The COQ10 dosage was 150mg and he said this was plenty to do what we want it to do :)Just be careful I wouldn't want to see you do more harm then good:hugs::hugs:

LL-Love the name Oliver...sooooo cute!!


----------



## constancev18

NorthStar said:


> Sorry LL, I am thinking of my mum's friends Yorkie who is called Eddie :haha: anyway he is just very cute indeed :hugs:
> 
> Constancev18 that is a LOT of COCK, DM has had some itching issues lately as well I wonder now....
> 
> I've been on 100mg of cock and just today went up to 200mg, and will go up to 400mg in a couple of weeks. My FS appointment is next month and I will have been on it for over 3 months by then.

I'd have to find the articles but few studies I read indicated 600mg was the effective amount. I was taking 300 mg in the morning and at night.



dachsundmom said:


> 600mg? Is that the dosage you used before?

Yep, I used 600 last time as well. I don't know what I had a reaction to-the Coq10 or the materials they add to it (Other Ingredients: Gelatin (capsule), rice flour, stearic acid, magnesium stearate and silicon dioxide.) It received almost a perfect 5 stars on Vitacost so maybe it's just me.:cry:


----------



## constancev18

crystal443 said:


> Wow 600 mg is a high dose of COQ10..I was prescribed 150 mg..your SE might be from to much of a good thing, although it seems wrong to say you're having to much COCK:haha::haha::haha:

:) I'm off the yellow-brick road..for a while. Maybe I'll reinvestigate at a lower dosage if this ivf doesn't work out. I'm all about the supps. 

I want to buy a pretty summer blouse on eBay but I keep thinking, "What if I get pregnant?" Augh. I think I'm going to buy it in my regular size and be done with it. I go for my first scan on Fri and start stims on Sat. I'm nervous but excited. DH looks a little over-awed with the needles but promises he can do it. I told him we'll have to find some youtube videos. I can't believe this is almost happening after years of discussing it with DH--he was so adamant/macho that we'd be able to do it naturally.

Also, did I mention DH was against more than 1 embryo being put back but after the RE explained everything DH was on board for several being put back, if there are that many good ones (I'm 43)? Fx'd.


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe you should just take a lower dose...it might not be an allergic reaction, just too darn much.


----------



## constancev18

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe you should just take a lower dose...it might not be an allergic reaction, just too darn much.

Good suggestion bc the more I think about it the more I think it was the amount. It's just weird as I was taking the same amount before w/o a problem. I may start it again in a bit but at a much lower dose. If the Jan ivf fails maybe we'll do another in Mar and I can restart the Co in late Jan.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, since COCK works on things hormonally realted, if you think of eggs that way, as your hormone levels change over the years, you will react to the supplement differently, one would think.:shrug:

Buy the blouse in your regular size, if you don't need it, which I hope is true, you aren't going to be upset bc you spent the money and you can wear it the following year.:hugs:

Your clinic will allow 4-5 to be put back in?


----------



## constancev18

dachsundmom said:


> Well, since COCK works on things hormonally realted, if you think of eggs that way, as your hormone levels change over the years, you will react to the supplement differently, one would think.:shrug:
> 
> Buy the blouse in your regular size, if you don't need it, which I hope is true, you aren't going to be upset bc you spent the money and you can wear it the following year.:hugs:
> 
> Your clinic will allow 4-5 to be put back in?

Thanks, that's 2 votes for buying it in my reg size! :)

The RE will put several back, but they do not grow them for 3-5dys or to the blast stage. I think they're willing to put in a few to compensate for this. I asked the RE about allowing them to grow but he felt the environment external to the womb was too hostile to make it worthwhile. How many will your doc put back & does he allow them to grow for a few dys?


----------



## dachsundmom

Two at a 5DT.:flower:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

I need a bit of feedback please. I have been doing clomid and injections for an IUI. This cycle I seem to have lots of follicles at least ten on my right side and I think a similar amount on my left side. I know that a number of them are the right size - 19, 18, 21, 22. The nurse told me to buy more bravelle but last night the clinic called to say that I was to do the trigger (ovidrel) and then come to see the doctor today at 1pm.

No mention of my IUI nor anything else. I have a feeling that I might have too many follicles now. If I have done the trigger can the cycle be moved to IVF? I know that sometimes IUI's can be converted but I don't know when.

Needless to say I have been running it through my mind all night.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## constancev18

Hopefulmom12 said:


> I need a bit of feedback please. I have been doing clomid and injections for an IUI. This cycle I seem to have lots of follicles at least ten on my right side and I think a similar amount on my left side. I know that a number of them are the right size - 19, 18, 21, 22. The nurse told me to buy more bravelle but last night the clinic called to say that I was to do the trigger (ovidrel) and then come to see the doctor today at 1pm.
> 
> No mention of my IUI nor anything else. I have a feeling that I might have too many follicles now. If I have done the trigger can the cycle be moved to IVF? I know that sometimes IUI's can be converted but I don't know when.
> 
> Needless to say I have been running it through my mind all night.
> 
> Thanks ladies!

Sorry that I do not have any advice! What did the dr eventually recommend/do?


----------



## crystal443

constancev18 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, since COCK works on things hormonally realted, if you think of eggs that way, as your hormone levels change over the years, you will react to the supplement differently, one would think.:shrug:
> 
> Buy the blouse in your regular size, if you don't need it, which I hope is true, you aren't going to be upset bc you spent the money and you can wear it the following year.:hugs:
> 
> *Your clinic will allow 4-5 to be put back in*?
> 
> Thanks, that's 2 votes for buying it in my reg size! :)
> 
> The RE will put in 4-5, but they do not grow them for 3-5dys or to the blast stage. I think they're willing to put in a few more to compensate for this. I asked the RE about allowing them to grow but he felt the environment external to the womb was too hostile to make it worthwhile. How many will your doc put back & does he allow them to grow for a few dys?Click to expand...

Def buy the blouse in your regular size:thumbup: as Dmom said you'll be more then happy not to wear it if you fall preggers:hugs: My last FS sounded alot like your clinic with the views of being safer inside the body then out, she was going to put back 1 at 2days if I had anything to put back:shrug:you're lucky though that your clinic will at least allow a few to be put back so you have a good shot:) I kinda think it was about the money though for us as we would have to keep going back.

Our new FS and funnily the same clinic has different ways of doing things because he said if there is enough to go to a 5 day he will and we would discuss how muan (1 or 2) at that time and if there weren't enough to go for 5 day then he would put 2 back at day 3.

Hopefulmom12- That sounds like a lot of follies from Clomid..not sure though but maybe they want to see how many matured before they commit to an IUI.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! been so busy, no time to come on here :flower:
just had acupuncture for the first time with a woman who has lots of experience with fertility so Im so excited. she is going to calm my body down for the FET, will be going 2x a week and the day before and after the blast transfer. she said that if your nervous system is weakened (from a variety of factors) then it will not be successful at getting pregnant. she said she has seen lots of people who fail on the fresh cycle due to the stress on the body from the medications and have success on the frozen.
gotta run, catch up soon


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh wonderful, very very positive, yeah for acupuncture x x


----------



## Hopefulmom12

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone! been so busy, no time to come on here :flower:
> just had acupuncture for the first time with a woman who has lots of experience with fertility so Im so excited. she is going to calm my body down for the FET, will be going 2x a week and the day before and after the blast transfer. she said that if your nervous system is weakened (from a variety of factors) then it will not be successful at getting pregnant. she said she has seen lots of people who fail on the fresh cycle due to the stress on the body from the medications and have success on the frozen.
> gotta run, catch up soon

Good news on the acupuncture. I have used it for sports injuries and love it. It can do wonders. I hope it helps you.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

constancev18 said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> I need a bit of feedback please. I have been doing clomid and injections for an IUI. This cycle I seem to have lots of follicles at least ten on my right side and I think a similar amount on my left side. I know that a number of them are the right size - 19, 18, 21, 22. The nurse told me to buy more bravelle but last night the clinic called to say that I was to do the trigger (ovidrel) and then come to see the doctor today at 1pm.
> 
> No mention of my IUI nor anything else. I have a feeling that I might have too many follicles now. If I have done the trigger can the cycle be moved to IVF? I know that sometimes IUI's can be converted but I don't know when.
> 
> Needless to say I have been running it through my mind all night.
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Sorry that I do not have any advice! What did the dr eventually recommend/do?Click to expand...

The doctor was great and gave us a few options including going ahead with the IUI, converting to IVF, reducing the follicles or cancelling the cycle. We chose the IVF route and did the retrieval this morning. I was happy not to have lost the cycle and they retrieved a total of 16. Now to wait for news tomorrow on the fertilization. ET is booked for Thursday. :happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh wow, great numbers, 16 eggs...good luck to you and let us know how many fertilise x x


----------



## crystal443

Hopefulmom-good luck and 16 are great numbers :)

Sarah- Acupunture can really help with implantation..I picked up a leaflet from FS office and it says it can improve your chances up to 60% if you have acupunture along with IVF :) Anything helps that's for sure, but I really think you'll be successful this time.


----------



## crystal443

Greenie- how are you doing? 10 weeks, you're almost in the second trimester!!!


----------



## danni2kids

Hi Ladies, im a little confused maybe one of you could clarify for me. The receptionist told me the the other day i would have to call in with CD1 which was Saturday, so i called in this morning to let her know and she said i would need a scan in 2 weeks to see if i was ovulating i explained i wasn't starting until after my hestroscopy (spelling?) in Feb. She then said it was up to me whether i wanted to have the scans done!!! Apparently its to track my cycles to see when or if i ovulate?? I told her i wanted to go head with it, i guess then they maybe able to gather more info on what my body is doing!!!


----------



## crystal443

Hi Danni, the test you're having in Feb is to see if your tubes are blocked and your scans are to see if your ovulating so it won't matter if they scan now or in Feb because you'll still ovulate regardless if your tubes are open or blocked...did that make sense?lol


----------



## danni2kids

crystal443 said:


> Hi Danni, the test you're having in Feb is to see if your tubes are blocked and your scans are to see if your ovulating so it won't matter if they scan now or in Feb because you'll still ovulate regardless if your tubes are open or blocked...did that make sense?lol


Hi Crystal, the procedure im having is to have a polyp removed im just not sure of the spelling LOL! So should i have the scans done now or wait until after my surgery? Is it pointless to do them now?:shrug:


----------



## GreenFingers

crystal443 said:


> Greenie- how are you doing? 10 weeks, you're almost in the second trimester!!!

Hi Crystal...I'm doing really well. I had a 10 week scan last week and all is good. I'm 11 weeks today, I just can't believe it.

How are you? Are you feeling positive and ready to give it another go in Jan? Not long now....I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

I know that many of you take the CoQ10 - I have been taking it but want to know if I should stop after my ET? Is it just for pre-conception?

I got word today that I had 9 eggs fertilise. So I am excited to see what awaits me on Thursday.


----------



## NorthStar

In a natural cycle it is taken every day, and stopped at BFP as there's not much information on safety once pg.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

NorthStar said:


> In a natural cycle it is taken every day, and stopped at BFP as there's not much information on safety once pg.

Thanks NorthStar! Much appreciated.


----------



## NorthStar

No probs, and best of luck to your little embies :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

NorthStar said:


> In a natural cycle it is taken every day, and stopped at BFP as there's not much information on safety once pg.

yes thats my belief too

Hopefulmom12 good luck :flower:


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck Hopeful!!! You might get a great Christmas pressie this year !!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

*Evening Ladies, anyone know what else I can take to boost my progesterone? I am taking extra Vitamins D (10,000mg). Any other vitamins I can take along with prenatals. Thanks.*


----------



## crystal443

Hi 35 I was wondering how your doing, glad your back:hugs::hugs: Not sure what else you can take to help with pregesterone..I'm sure some of the other ladies can help answer that though.


----------



## constancev18

Hopefulmom12 said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> I need a bit of feedback please. I have been doing clomid and injections for an IUI. This cycle I seem to have lots of follicles at least ten on my right side and I think a similar amount on my left side. I know that a number of them are the right size - 19, 18, 21, 22. The nurse told me to buy more bravelle but last night the clinic called to say that I was to do the trigger (ovidrel) and then come to see the doctor today at 1pm.
> 
> No mention of my IUI nor anything else. I have a feeling that I might have too many follicles now. If I have done the trigger can the cycle be moved to IVF? I know that sometimes IUI's can be converted but I don't know when.
> 
> Needless to say I have been running it through my mind all night.
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Sorry that I do not have any advice! What did the dr eventually recommend/do?Click to expand...
> 
> The doctor was great and gave us a few options including going ahead with the IUI, converting to IVF, reducing the follicles or cancelling the cycle. We chose the IVF route and did the retrieval this morning. I was happy not to have lost the cycle a*nd they retrieved a total of 16. *Now to wait for news tomorrow on the fertilization. ET is booked for Thursday. :happydance:Click to expand...

Great numbers, Hopefulmom. Fx'd for Thursday!


----------



## readyformore

35_Smiling said:


> *Evening Ladies, anyone know what else I can take to boost my progesterone? I am taking extra Vitamins D (10,000mg). Any other vitamins I can take along with prenatals. Thanks.*

I'm not sure about vitamins, but your doc can prescribe you vaginal suppositories. I have used crinone recently. You take it after Ov until AF.


----------



## NorthStar

35 Smiling I'm trying progesterone cream this cycle, it is supposed to be less effective than the suppositories that ready has mentioned, but I'm not a fan of putting stuff up my cooter :blush:

This is the stuff here, it's widely available by mail order from the UShttps://www.nhmworldwide.co.uk/acatalog/Emerita-Paraben-Free.html


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, I drank the progest cream kool-aid too, LOL


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: apparently a lot of women were reduced to applying horse estrogen in the past before these creams were available. I was a bit gobsmacked about that one :huh:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's like the pigeon droppings that the Geishas used to put on their faces to lighten the skin; unfortunately, they ended up poisoning themselves instead.:nope:


----------



## readyformore

I'm pretty sure my thyroid meds come from a pig..........


Anyway, yeah NS I got really tired of stuff going up the vag. First the penis, then the progesterone, then the tampons. By the time it was done, I didn't even want the penis up there anymore!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## VIKK1

readyformore said:


> I'm pretty sure my thyroid meds come from a pig..........
> 
> 
> Anyway, yeah NS I got really tired of stuff going up the vag. First the penis, then the progesterone, then the tampons. By the time it was done, I didn't even want the penis up there anymore!

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> I'm pretty sure my thyroid meds come from a pig..........
> 
> 
> Anyway, yeah NS I got really tired of stuff going up the vag. First the penis, then the progesterone, then the tampons. By the time it was done, I didn't even want the penis up there anymore!

:haha::haha::haha:

I have suppositories in the cuboard from my IVF cycle.. never used any though but I wasn't looking on the experience with excitement:wacko: The thought of putting stuff up there makes me feel gross:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hear that the extra cooter progesterone has to be manually "removed.":nope:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure my thyroid meds come from a pig..........
> 
> 
> Anyway, yeah NS I got really tired of stuff going up the vag. First the penis, then the progesterone, then the tampons. By the time it was done, I didn't even want the penis up there anymore!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I have suppositories in the cuboard from my IVF cycle.. never used any though but I wasn't looking on the experience with excitement:wacko: The thought of putting stuff up there makes me feel gross:dohh:Click to expand...

you know what, didnt bother me in the slightest! Id read people kinda complaining about it on here, but it was nothing. Just push up a couple of pills and thats it (Im squeemish about medical stuff up there). I got white streaks here and there on my panty liner, but thats not anything to cry about in the grand scheme of things and compared you go through the whole cycle!! Im glad I had the vaginal pills rather than the injectable oil I hear people taking about...sounds painful.


----------



## LLbean

I did the oil...I lived LOL


----------



## crystal443

Yeah the nurse said you have to do a finger swipe to get rid of the excess..not good:wacko::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wacko::nope::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Yeah LL, that's right you did have the oil :) it was painful to inject though wasn't it?


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Yeah LL, that's right you did have the oil :) it was painful to inject though wasn't it?

it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be to tell you the truth...it got itchy and warm afterwards...but most of the time it was ok (unless my hubby was being silly and not paying attention)


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Yeah the nurse said you have to do a finger swipe to get rid of the excess..not good:wacko::haha:

finger swipe??!! eww sounds horrible and I didnt do any of that!!

LL ive read the oil goes into the butt or the muscle and that sounds terrible to me!!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah the nurse said you have to do a finger swipe to get rid of the excess..not good:wacko::haha:
> 
> finger swipe??!! eww sounds horrible and I didnt do any of that!!
> 
> LL ive read the oil goes into the butt or the muscle and that sounds terrible to me!!Click to expand...

Butt cheek so yes, upper quadrant of the butt cheek, towards the hip


----------



## readyformore

I never manually removed any excess progesterone. I was never told to do it though. :wacko:

Honestly, the injectable sounds good to me. I have no issues with meds and will inject myself. Yes, I'm sure it would get old, but the crinone I was taking would warm up throughout the day and start to leak out. It made me feel like I was peeing my pants. So, pantyliner was a must. Like Sarah said, it's not a big deal in the scheme of things, I mean I had to wear liners for discharge at the end of my pregnancies. 

I guess that some of the 'leaky' effects could have been differed if I had choosen to use it at night. But.......um........even though they said it wouldn't interfere with sex, it just seemed weird to me.

:blush: Yes, I'm going to go there.........
Another reason I didn't like the crinone.......I wouldn't let my husband perform any oral sex while I was on it. :blush: There was no way I would want to eat that stuff, and I didn't want him to either.


----------



## crystal443

Yeah Sarah, that's what the nurse said but I never got that far with it lol..weren't you told to swipe before you added more? What a wierd conversation:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal no I wasnt! for my IVF I was inserting 2 in the morning and 2 at night so that was quite a lot...perhaps my vajayjay sucks it up or something :xmas13::xmas20:

ready so true, I had to think about it when I read that, and Ive realized we barely have sex in the 2WW as on BDing cycles we are so exhausted by then, and on my IVF cycle I didnt want anything to flush away my blasts (semen or orgasm) so didnt BD/oral then either :dohh::haha:


----------



## GreenFingers

What a lovely conversation you girls are having. I never had a problem with the progesterone although I was told to put them in a totally different hole :blush:

Let me tell you that leakage was very unpleasant, I stopped taking them at 10 weeks, thank goodness!!!

As for sex, it has been the furthest thing from my mind during IVF and now pregnant, poor DH...he doesn't seem to mind though!!!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

I am on the prometrium pills - 6 a day. Are the injections more potent? I was happy to hear that I can just take the pills. They seem so easy after everything else.

My transfer went well this morning so now I am in the 2ww - testing on the 28th. FX'd for all of us.


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Hopefulmom12 said:


> I am on the prometrium pills - 6 a day. Are the injections more potent? I was happy to hear that I can just take the pills. They seem so easy after everything else.
> 
> My transfer went well this morning so now I am in the 2ww - testing on the 28th. FX'd for all of us.

FX'd for you and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Thanks guys! 

Sarah great to hear the acupuncture is going well so far. FX'd for you.

I have to find those baby dust emoticons.


----------



## readyformore

GreenFingers said:


> What a lovely conversation you girls are having. I never had a problem with the progesterone although I was told to put them in a totally different hole :blush:

Really? Rectal?

Well..........I guess it wouldn't interfere with sex now would it? :haha:


----------



## googly

I am on utrogestan - progesterone pessaries - and I find them to be HIDEOUSLY messy and all round pain in the arse (even though they go in the front side :haha:) But yeah, soooo messy, leaky, build-up in there, remembering to take them, awkward when DH is suddenly in the mood, etc etc. Ah well, if they help the process along::::::: can't complain. But I sympathise with anyone else who is taking them!


----------



## hockey24

So does everyone take them in the morning and at night? I feel like I have a small window of happiness in the early afternoon when I don't feel nasty from stuff dripping out. Then its time to shove another one up there for the evening round. 

Really really does have an affect on the sex life. Doesn't feel clean or sexy. And my DH is a little scared of the stuff.


----------



## readyformore

I've only ever done them once a day.

Last time (10 years ago), it was more of a creamy type suppository. It was shaped like an oval and you pushed it up. The excess came out kind of clumpy...lovely.

Now, it's a gel. You put the tube in and squirt out the contents. There is no excess clumping, which is nice. But, it warms up and leaks out like urine. It took me a little bit to figure out that I wasn't actually loosing control of my bladder.

I wonder what exactly what the difference is in the effectiveness of oral, vaginal, or injectable meds. Obviously, injectable will be the most effective. But, I wonder by how much. Now that I think about it, I'll ask when I do my next IUI. If there is a very small percentage of difference, I'll try oral as opposed to vaginal.


----------



## crystal443

I think besides injectable, vaginal is supposed to be the most effective for absorption :)

HopefulMom-:dust::dust::dust: best of luck!!!


----------



## LLbean

well I did the injectables and they also put me on Prometrium (pills) after 6 weeks


----------



## GreenFingers

Hopefulmom12 said:


> I am on the prometrium pills - 6 a day. Are the injections more potent? I was happy to hear that I can just take the pills. They seem so easy after everything else.
> 
> My transfer went well this morning so now I am in the 2ww - testing on the 28th. FX'd for all of us.

Wow good luck :hugs:


----------



## googly

On the Utrogestan the doc told me to do 2, 3 times a day... Ugg... But that was such a fag, I did some interwebbing and found others had been told to do 3, twice a day. So now I do that. To try to minimise 'mess', I do the evening lot immediately before I go to bed; then the morning lot I do once I've got to work in the morning (when I usually sit at my desk for the first couple of hours - ie. no movement to mess them around!) I saw others had been told they should lie down for half an hour after putting them in - but who has the time to do that?! So figured this was the next best thing...


----------



## crystal443

Wow Googly, that would be a pain and yeah who's got the time to lay down for 30 mins?Any idea on when you'll be starting IVF?


----------



## googly

Me? Not until mid next year probably... We're eligible for 'free' IUI/IVF from about April (after 9 x cycles Clomid) so we're just going to see those out rather than pay for it now (patience is not a virtue of mine, but that's a lot of $$$ to save!) We also have a big European holiday planned for June so I imagine we might do an IUI or two between April and June and then come back and do IVF in July. 

Until then it's just semi-monitored cycles with Clomid, and maybe some FSH injectables experiments. 

Looking forward to IUI/IVF though, I'm fairly convinced I'm not going to get a BFP without it. Just a feeling.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Is anyone else experiencing sore nipples from the prometrium?

Today is day two of bedrest so you will have to pardon my fixation on small things. Having moved to my bed from the sofa last night to sleep I am now stuck upstairs without a tv.


----------



## dachsundmom

How long did your doc ask you to stay on bed rest?:hugs:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

The doctor didn't say I needed bed rest, just to relax and take it easy. A good friend of mine who did three rounds of IVF suggested it. It can't hurt so I took her advice (she had a set of beautiful twins) and am trying to be distracted. Or as distracted as I can be.

After losing and missing a few opportunities for my IUIs I am making the most of my first IVF.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Mrs Squirrel

Were you told to be on bedrest?


----------



## sarahincanada

Hopefulmom12 said:


> The doctor didn't say I needed bed rest, just to relax and take it easy. A good friend of mine who did three rounds of IVF suggested it. It can't hurt so I took her advice (she had a set of beautiful twins) and am trying to be distracted. Or as distracted as I can be.

I wasnt told I needed bed rest, they said people even go back to work after! I lay in bed all day and took it easy. For my FET I think Im going to stay in bed for a couple of days!


----------



## constancev18

Hopefulmom12 said:


> The doctor didn't say I needed bed rest, just to relax and take it easy. A good friend of mine who did three rounds of IVF suggested it. It can't hurt so I took her advice (she had a set of beautiful twins) and am trying to be distracted. Or as distracted as I can be.
> 
> After losing and missing a few opportunities for my IUIs I am making the most of my first IVF.

Good luck, Hopefulmom!

I had my 1st ultrasound today and the RE was pleased with the follicle count so I'm trying to relax. I don't remember what the number was...too much was going on :dohh: I begin Lupron tomorrow-he demonstrated and it looks easy enough. Onward and away! Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Hi Sarah

They definately suggested I take a couple of days off of work. Fortunately, I am self employed and no one noticed. After all the work of getting to the IVF it seems like the bed rest can't hurt. Though I definately could have been better prepared.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

constancev18 said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> The doctor didn't say I needed bed rest, just to relax and take it easy. A good friend of mine who did three rounds of IVF suggested it. It can't hurt so I took her advice (she had a set of beautiful twins) and am trying to be distracted. Or as distracted as I can be.
> 
> After losing and missing a few opportunities for my IUIs I am making the most of my first IVF.
> 
> Good luck, Hopefulmom!
> 
> I had my 1st ultrasound today and the RE was pleased with the follicle count so I'm trying to relax. I don't remember what the number was...too much was going on :dohh: I begin Lupron tomorrow-he demonstrated and it looks easy enough. Onward and away! Good luck, ladies!Click to expand...

Good luck Constance FX'd for you.


----------



## sarahincanada

Hopefulmom12 said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> They definately suggested I take a couple of days off of work. Fortunately, I am self employed and no one noticed. After all the work of getting to the IVF it seems like the bed rest can't hurt. Though I definately could have been better prepared.

its funny, we work so hard and the thought of a couple of days in bed sounds like heaven. but once you are doing it you get so bored and want to get up and do stuff! I have so many books that I want to start so I will have to think of it like a book marathon!

p.s just saw your question...I had really sore nipples in the 2WW, probably from the prometrium.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Thanks Sarah - I can't believe how sore nor how large my nipples are. DH thinks they are great like porn nipples. Of course he can't come near them lol...

I will be glad when the holiday stuff starts this week and I can leave the house again. i am starting to go stir crazy.


----------



## 35_Smiling

*Crystal443: hey hun I am doing good thanks. Been busy catching up on my husbands books at his office before the year ends. Been super doper busy.*

*Constancev18: :wave: hope you have a great weekend. Hope all went well with the ultrasound!  good luck on the Lupron*

*Readyformore: thanks hun I was on the progesterone a few days after I ov last cycle but been I m/ced I wanted to try to get it boosted with some sort of vitamins. I also have sticky blood issues so I know the vitamins D will sort that out but I feel like I need to be taking more*
*


readyformore said:
↑

I'm pretty sure my thyroid meds come from a pig..........Click to expand...

*


readyformore said:


> *Anyway, yeah NS I got really tired of stuff going up the vag. First the penis, then the progesterone, then the tampons. By the time it was done, I didn't even want the penis up there anymore!*


* yeah cracking me up here *

*NorthStar: wow thanks for the info! I will have a look at it. Good luck with this cycle hun *

*Vickk1: :wave: hope you have a great weekend.*

*Dachsundmom: :wave: hope you have a great weekend.*

*Sarahincanada: :wave: hope you have a great weekend.*

*LLbean: :wave: hope you have a great weekend.*

*Greenfingers: I feel you. I dont mind the progesterone. Just put on a panty liner and call it a day.. wow hows the lemon today. *wink wink**

*Hopefulmom12: :wave: hope you have a great weekend. I hope all goes well. Here is some  for you!*

*Googly: :wave: hope you have a great weekend.*

*Hockey24: I took the progesterone depositories nights find it better for me. *

*AFM: I am doing great ladies. Been busy trying to get hubbies books in order at his office before the end of year! Wow been super busy here! Its amazing how ppl who owe us for outstanding invoices over 90days still come up with excuses why they cant pay our little invoices! And the sad part is that these are huge companies! Arggg. Other then that I am looking forward to meet my new fs again regarding the follow up from the D&C. my appointment is next Wed. Dec.21 and I hope they say we can start again. Need to get my grove on with the  its been a long time and I just need it!!sorry for hubby tho he may need some Red Bull when I am finish with him  *

*Well you all have a wonderful weekend!!! *


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone

Just wanted to pop on and say goodbye, Im away until the new year and wont be coming online. Congrats to all the bfps that happened this past year, and for all the ladies still waiting, I hope 2012 will be our year! 

Will catch up when Im back...and hopefully there will be a bfp or two from those who are in their 2WW right now. And if not I think January will be an exciting time on this thread, I will be starting my estrace (estrogen) and baby aspirin at the end of this month when Im CD2.

Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates it, and Happy New Year 

:kiss::xmas12::xmas8::xmas7::xmas5::xmas3::xmas12::xmas14::xmas22:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and say goodbye, Im away until the new year and wont be coming online. Congrats to all the bfps that happened this past year, and for all the ladies still waiting, I hope 2012 will be our year!
> 
> Will catch up when Im back...and hopefully there will be a bfp or two from those who are in their 2WW right now. And if not I think January will be an exciting time on this thread, I will be starting my estrace (estrogen) and baby aspirin at the end of this month when Im CD2.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates it, and Happy New Year
> 
> :kiss::xmas12::xmas8::xmas7::xmas5::xmas3::xmas12::xmas14::xmas22:

And to you as well Sarah.... Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

sarahincanada said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and say goodbye, Im away until the new year and wont be coming online. Congrats to all the bfps that happened this past year, and for all the ladies still waiting, I hope 2012 will be our year!
> 
> Will catch up when Im back...and hopefully there will be a bfp or two from those who are in their 2WW right now. And if not I think January will be an exciting time on this thread, I will be starting my estrace (estrogen) and baby aspirin at the end of this month when Im CD2.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates it, and Happy New Year
> 
> :kiss::xmas12::xmas8::xmas7::xmas5::xmas3::xmas12::xmas14::xmas22:

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you! :xmas16::xmas6:


----------



## crystal443

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, hope you have a great holiday :)


----------



## hockey24

Well it's official! My Insurance company approved my IVF procedure today! I'm so excited!!! 

So we are taking January off to let my body recover from the multiple medicated IUI's and enjoy a lovely vacation to Mexico without the all consuming TTC hanging over us! 

So IVF in February!! I will be a little behind the rest of you ladies on here - but better late than never!! 

Good luck all of you ladies getting started in January!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

hockey24 said:


> Well it's official! My Insurance company approved my IVF procedure today! I'm so excited!!! So we are taking January off to let my body recover from the multiple medicated IUI's and enjoy a lovely vacation to Mexico without the all consuming TTC hanging over us! So IVF in February!! I will be a little behind the rest of you ladies on here - but better late than never!! Good luck all of you ladies getting started in January!!

*Wow you have a wonderful insurance company there!  Good luck to your first IVF in Feb.2012! Enjoy your wonderful vacation in Mexico! Sounds great! *


----------



## GreenFingers

Hockey that is fantastic, and a month off sounds perfect to me.

Not long now ladies before the Jan IVF's x x


----------



## hockey24

Greenfingers! I can't believe your already at 3 weeks! It just seems like last week we were following your progress and waiting for those BETA results!

Here's hoping there are lots of us following in your foot steps in 2012!


----------



## hockey24

Typo - 13 weeks!


----------



## GreenFingers

hockey24 said:


> Greenfingers! I can't believe your already at 3 weeks! It just seems like last week we were following your progress and waiting for those BETA results!
> 
> Here's hoping there are lots of us following in your foot steps in 2012!

I know, I had my scan today and everything is perfect, can't wait for you all to join me x x


----------



## LillyLove

hockey24 said:


> Well it's official! My Insurance company approved my IVF procedure today! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> So we are taking January off to let my body recover from the multiple medicated IUI's and enjoy a lovely vacation to Mexico without the all consuming TTC hanging over us!
> 
> So IVF in February!! I will be a little behind the rest of you ladies on here - but better late than never!!
> 
> Good luck all of you ladies getting started in January!!

DO you mind me asking who your insurance company is?


----------



## hockey24

Aetna Insurance. My plan will pay for 3 IVF procedures. I will take that for sure!


----------



## constancev18

hockey24 said:


> Well it's official! My Insurance company approved my IVF procedure today! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> Good luck all of you ladies getting started in January!!

Wonderful! I love that some insurance companies are humane. 3 ivfs should be standard for all insurance carriers. :thumbup:



35_Smiling said:


> *
> Other then that I am looking forward to meet my new fs again regarding the follow up from the D&C. my appointment is next Wed. Dec.21 and I hope they say we can start again. Need to get my grove on with the  its been a long time and I just need it!!sorry for hubby tho he may need some Red Bull when I am finish with him  *
> 
> *Well you all have a wonderful weekend!!! *

I hope your appt went well and that all systems are a-go.:happydance:

I started stimming last night and ER is next Fri. I'm excited to have finally reached this stage. Wishing everyone a happy New Year and everything your heart desires.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

hockey24 said:


> Well it's official! My Insurance company approved my IVF procedure today! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> So we are taking January off to let my body recover from the multiple medicated IUI's and enjoy a lovely vacation to Mexico without the all consuming TTC hanging over us!
> 
> So IVF in February!! I will be a little behind the rest of you ladies on here - but better late than never!!
> 
> Good luck all of you ladies getting started in January!!

That is great news! Good luck to you!

Happy New Year to all the ladies.


----------



## sarahincanada

_*
happy new year!!!*_


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! just wanted to pop in and say hi, Im waiting on AF to start my FET and really annoyed with my body as Im on CD35 with no period but I know Im not pregnant as stark white bfns on frer. As I went to England we didnt BD much in Dec and I didnt track anything so perhaps I O'd late or perhaps my body is just being wonky from all the meds its had the past months. Its just annoying to have my longest cycle ever when I cant wait to start my FET....typical.

where is everyone else in their cycle and starting treatments?

Ive been feeling really blah and really enjoyed taking the month off not thinking and talking about TTCing so not sure how much I will be on here chatting, but will be keeping tabs with all of you! just seen a BFP from one of my favourites on here so very happy about that.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sarah, I'll bet your body is just out of whack from all of the holiday festivities and maybe just some regulation from the drugs.


----------



## LLbean

Hi Sarah and HAPPY 2012!

I should be starting pretty soon here again...my temps took a nose dive this morning so it may be sooner than I thought LOL


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Sarah, I have been wondering when everyone starts.

Not long now for you, LL, Crystal...anyone else?

Good luck and I can't wait to find out how it goes x x


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> where is everyone else in their cycle and starting treatments?

Just saw my RE-due to my delayed af my ER has been moved from 1/6 to 1/9. Some things you just can't predict so I'm trying to relax and not worry about all the ripples this causes~requesting more time off work :nope: + the additional trip. $$ Off to meditate.:kiss:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls!!

I went to my FS appointment yesterday and I had 5 antrafollies on the right and 5-7 on the left :) Normal count is in this range:happydance::happydance: so the DHEA has done wonders for me:thumbup: the FS planned on starting my cycle next month but because my counts are so great he said I could start now!! My protocol will be different this time around and I'm on a long protocol this time, it was short the last two times :) Oh and a normal AMH level is 14-16 and mine was 6.7 but he said that's a great number for low reserves and IVF being successful.

New protocol:

Microgynon 300 mg (BCP) take for 2 weeks and will be advised to start Synarel in about 2 weeks along with BCP

Synarel-as directed by doctor(dosage will change weekly)
Gonal F-450 mg daily
Ovidrel-250 mgs (Trigger)
Luveris- 75mg- take as directed(same as Rapronex) The FS is giving us this for free as its so expensive here and he uses so rarely that the company supplies it for free at the moment to him.
Prednisone-15mg daily ( this dose may go up to 20-25mg and its to suppress my immune system as I have a known immune disease) 

Oh and even though DH's counts are fine ICSI will be done this time, he said its better to just do ICSI as it takes all the guess work out, and he'll put 2 embies back:happydance::happydance: So that's it ladies, I sarted the pill yesterday and I guess I won't be temping or tracking anything so just a relaxing month before stimming starts:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


Do you know if it will be a 3DT again or is a 5DT possible?:flower:


----------



## crystal443

Not sure it'll really depend on how many eggs are retrieved as to 3 or 5 day transfer, but I'd rather a 5 day if at all possible, better chances for sure!


----------



## LLbean

Way to go crystal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sadie

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone! just wanted to pop in and say hi, Im waiting on AF to start my FET and really annoyed with my body as Im on CD35 with no period

Hi Sarah, i dont know about your past with flying, but whenever I would fly to or from europe, my cycle always became messed up just a little bit. Stinks that its happening atm. Lets go AF! Bring it on!


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck Sarah, LL & Crystal! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Yep, travel ALWAYS messed me up, too...


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Indi:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal thats so amazing, Im so happy for you! my amh is 9 and I responded really well so I think you will do great!!

constancev18 hoping everything goes well for you, FX

LL will you be on the same protocol?

hoping this month is full of BFPS!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

im so happy I have red flow!! never been so happy to see it in my life. you all were right, it was probably the flying. so I start estrogen and baby aspirin tomorrow. the nurse who phoned is my favourite, and I was asking her lots of questions and she said that I responded so well and that having 10 blasts is so rare. she made me feel quite positive and said she would be shocked if I didnt get pregnant from one of the FETs. Ive been feeling very blah so it was just what I needed to hear. she also said their thaw survival rate is about 85-90% and the highest in the city so thats great too.

call me crazy but I am considering starting off just transferring one at a time. its costing $1200 per time which I can afford each month so I thought I might spread it out rather than go through them quickly :haha: I spent a lot of time with my best friend and her 16 month old when I was home and I was thinking boy how on earth would I cope with 2. she is lovely, but she needed constant entertainment and supervision! im sure my FS who I see next week will talk me out of it, but thats what Im thinking right now.


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal thats so amazing, Im so happy for you! my amh is 9 and I responded really well so I think you will do great!!

constancev18 hoping everything goes well for you, FX

LL will you be on the same protocol?

hoping this month is full of BFPS!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

greenfingers and indigo thank you for your support...how is pregnancy going?

im so happy I have red flow!! never been so happy to see it in my life. you all were right, it was probably the flying. so I start estrogen and baby aspirin tomorrow. the nurse who phoned is my favourite, and I was asking her lots of questions and she said that I responded so well and that having 10 blasts is so rare. she made me feel quite positive and said she would be shocked if I didnt get pregnant from one of the FETs. Ive been feeling very blah so it was just what I needed to hear. she also said their thaw survival rate is about 85-90% and the highest in the city so thats great too.

call me crazy but I am considering starting off just transferring one at a time. its costing $1200 per time which I can afford each month so I thought I might spread it out rather than go through them quickly :haha: I spent a lot of time with my best friend and her 16 month old when I was home and I was thinking boy how on earth would I cope with 2. she is lovely, but she needed constant entertainment and supervision! im sure my FS who I see next week will talk me out of it, but thats what Im thinking right now.


----------



## Indigo77

Crazy woman! Do 3! :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Crazy woman! Do 3! :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:
imagine the sickness you have had times 3!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, go for all 8! LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL well I would like to be the canadian octomom, think of all that publicity money!!


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> LOL well I would like to be the canadian octomom, think of all that publicity money!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

do at least 2 lady!

yes my protocol will be the same, matter of fact it may be starting tomorrow...starting flow already so CD1 tomorrow it seems YEY!


----------



## dachsundmom

It's happening girls! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

So excited for you LL and Sarah...I'll be a few weeks behind with the long protocol but that's cool I can cheer you guys on, I'm always the slow one anyways :)


----------



## LLbean

Why behind? Guess I don't quite get the long Protocol lol


----------



## crystal443

It will be 4 weeks before I start stimming, I take the BCP for 2 weeks and then the Synarel is added for 2 weeks to down regulate and once my ovaries are quiet I start stimming:thumbup: So it ends up being about 4 weeks before stims...the long protocol is so that the FS can take control of the entire cycle and hormones where a short protocol the stims are given at the regular time in a cycle...did that make sense? lol I confuse myself sometimes:wacko:


----------



## GreenFingers

OMG that's amazing, you are all starting together!!!!

LL, Crystal, Sarah I am sooooo excited for you....great great news. The next few weeks are going to be so exciting.

xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, I was leaning towards down regging as well; even though my cycles are regular, I liked the idea of it being completely controlled.:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

CD1 over here!


----------



## GreenFingers

woo hoo 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> So excited for you LL and Sarah...I'll be a few weeks behind with the long protocol but that's cool I can cheer you guys on, I'm always the slow one anyways :)

we are all doing such different protocols, mine is by far the smallest as Im just taking estrogen and baby aspirin then progesterone later. I dont go in to see them until CD11, transfer about 5 days later depending on lining. Im glad I will have LL's keeping me entertained with her protocol and follicle counts as I feel its going to be a long wait!!


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> CD1 over here!

go LL :happydance: go LL :happydance:

keeping everything crossed that you get your sticky bfp this time 
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

just took my first pills :happydance: I am booked Jan 13 to go for my first ultrasound and will probably have the transfer Jan 19 or 20 :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Go Sarah go!

I go tomorrow for my suppresion check (scan and bloods) and at the acupuncture appointment as we speak.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Crystal, I was leaning towards down regging as well; even though my cycles are regular, I liked the idea of it being completely controlled.:thumbup:

Yep, FS said a long protocol works better for some women:shrug: He also said because my body fights me on everything it will probably work best to just take control:haha: I like the idea of BCP and then stimming tbh as I just feel like I can relax and there's no chance of worrying if I ovulated etc. so I've really let go of things the last few days and am enjoying things :)

Sarah- I agree LL will keep me entertained while I wait as well :) and then I have your TWW as well so the time will fly for me:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

hope to entertain you for at least 9 months LOL


----------



## sadie

I've been waiting for this month to come!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you, yes it is a BIG month for us IVFers ;-)


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: good luck ladies with your :bfp:'s :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

arghhh this week is going so slow! Ive managed to forget about tccing a bit since Ive had a month off, but since Ive started on the medications Ive been getting impatient again. We see our FS tomorrow for a follow up so I get to ask all my questions, and then ultrasound on Friday. Then the following week is the exciting week. At least with a fresh cycle you are doing stuff and getting progess reports the whole time, I have none of that which is less stressful but a little boring too!

any updates from anyone else? LL please do update your follicles etc on this thread as I dont always have time to make it to journals as theres always pages to read by the time I check and I want to keep up. Anyone else doing IUIs this month?


----------



## LLbean

Ok I will. But no updates yet...they will start on Tuesday I'm sure.

Yes I remember last time how busy I was going in daily for like 2 weeks and then suddenly after the ET it was TOO QUIET! It was driving me NUTS! LOL I think I will be ok this time...trying not to stress


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, if you have already answered this, I am sorry....but, during a FET, do your suppress your OV or can you try naturally and transfer? I am confused, lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Ok I will. But no updates yet...they will start on Tuesday I'm sure.
> 
> Yes I remember last time how busy I was going in daily for like 2 weeks and then suddenly after the ET it was TOO QUIET! It was driving me NUTS! LOL I think I will be ok this time...trying not to stress

that week after the ET is crazy....I couldnt think about anything else! I think this time Im going to do 2 days bedrest ..last time my clinic said I just needed to take it easy but not bed rest so I just layed around one day last time. does your clinic say bed rest? mine said people even go to work after and stats dont show any need for bed rest.

then Im going to persuade hubby to come to a hotel with me for a couple of nights so I have a different scenery to keep me occupied!!

cant wait for tuesday for you :happydance: and Im sure your eggs will have improved with all you have done the past few months :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks I hope so too!!
My place says you only need to rest like 10 minutes after ET LOL... I was like "really? you sure you want me to get up now and walk to my car and all??? Its not going to fall out?" LOL

I took it easy the rest of the day but it was my own choice. Of course you shouldn't go to the extreme and be doing jumping jacks or something but...

Well I am feeling quite run down today... I hope and pray that is normal and ok...must be the Steroids


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, if you have already answered this, I am sorry....but, during a FET, do your suppress your OV or can you try naturally and transfer? I am confused, lol.

good question, I have no idea!! I meet with the FS tomorrow and its on my list of Q's. I dont go to the clinic till CD11 so I assume they were going to explain then. Ive only been told about estrogen, progesterone and baby aspirin so I dont think theres any suppression drugs. perhaps they will tell us to use condoms like in the fresh cycle, I doubt they would want to risk natural pregnancy plus whats transferred (I laughed when I read that, no condoms needed as I am not in the mood for bding when cycling). I was googling it and cant find much info, although someone said the estrogen stops you ovulating so perhaps that doing it. I will let you know!!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> arghhh this week is going so slow! Ive managed to forget about tccing a bit since Ive had a month off, but since Ive started on the medications Ive been getting impatient again. We see our FS tomorrow for a follow up so I get to ask all my questions, and then ultrasound on Friday. Then the following week is the exciting week. At least with a fresh cycle you are doing stuff and getting progess reports the whole time, I have none of that which is less stressful but a little boring too!
> 
> any updates from anyone else? LL please do update your follicles etc on this thread as I dont always have time to make it to journals as theres always pages to read by the time I check and I want to keep up. Anyone else doing IUIs this month?

Yep! I am doing another round of femara/IUI this month. I go in tomorrow morning on cd3 for a baseline scan.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Yep! I am doing another round of femara/IUI this month. I go in tomorrow morning on cd3 for a baseline scan.

yay nice to hear from you! is this your first in a couple of months, youve had a break I think?

ready Im really struggling with the how many to transfer thing and I know we have talked about this in the past. I know the girls on here say transfer 2, 3, or all 8 :haha: but I do have this increased fear of twins...the carrying them part (as ive read too much on here) then of course the coping part. I spent a lot of time with my best friend and her 16 month old when home and I was thinking jeez if this was x2 I would never go out!!

but, at my age the chance of twins is really small. in fact of my 10 blasts perhaps only 1 or 2 are good. so the risk is so small. but I cant help but think what if the fresh cycle was too much for my body and the FET will do its magic and whatever transferred will implant. I feel like transferring 1 the first month, then if nothing doing 2 the next. But my hubby doesnt want to keep spending $1200 per month :dohh:.

has there been any over 39-40's IVFers on here who got pregnant with twins? its not something I hear about much so perhaps its so rare and I will just do 2, or 3 lol. I know the celebs at our age seem to get twins.

sorry I keep bringing this up but its just in my mind. I see my FS tomorrow and Im sure she will tell me my chance of pregnancy with 1 blast is 5% and so I will do 2 or 3!!!

LL if you have multiple that pass the pgd how many would you do?


----------



## sadie

My friend was 37 and she had triplets! Dont know how many she put back in....

Good luck ladies! i am so excited for you and just knwo this is going to be a great month!!!! xoxoxox


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Yep! I am doing another round of femara/IUI this month. I go in tomorrow morning on cd3 for a baseline scan.
> 
> yay nice to hear from you! is this your first in a couple of months, youve had a break I think?
> 
> ready Im really struggling with the how many to transfer thing and I know we have talked about this in the past. I know the girls on here say transfer 2, 3, or all 8 :haha: but I do have this increased fear of twins...the carrying them part (as ive read too much on here) then of course the coping part. I spent a lot of time with my best friend and her 16 month old when home and I was thinking jeez if this was x2 I would never go out!!
> 
> but, at my age the chance of twins is really small. in fact of my 10 blasts perhaps only 1 or 2 are good. so the risk is so small. but I cant help but think what if the fresh cycle was too much for my body and the FET will do its magic and whatever transferred will implant. I feel like transferring 1 the first month, then if nothing doing 2 the next. But my hubby doesnt want to keep spending $1200 per month :dohh:.
> 
> has there been any over 39-40's IVFers on here who got pregnant with twins? its not something I hear about much so perhaps its so rare and I will just do 2, or 3 lol. I know the celebs at our age seem to get twins.
> 
> sorry I keep bringing this up but its just in my mind. I see my FS tomorrow and Im sure she will tell me my chance of pregnancy with 1 blast is 5% and so I will do 2 or 3!!!
> 
> LL if you have multiple that pass the pgd how many would you do?Click to expand...

TWO, absolutely...my only struggle would be if I only have 3 good ones I would probably ask all get put back LOL Would hate to freeze one alone LOL

The plan was for 2 since the beginning because of age and all the doctor says it is best. I think I could deal with Twins somehow but triplets? YIKES


----------



## crystal443

Yeah triplets scare the he'll out of me:wacko: 3 just seem so much more difficult to handle while DH is at work but ICSI has a much higher rate of identicals so if there's two embies put back I guess triplets are a risk:haha::haha:I think the risks in getting them to a healthy gestation scare me as well...LL I just think you'd sail through a triplet pregnancy and would be fine raising them :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Yeah triplets scare the he'll out of me:wacko: 3 just seem so much more difficult to handle while DH is at work but ICSI has a much higher rate of identicals so if there's two embies put back I guess triplets are a risk:haha::haha:I think the risks in getting them to a healthy gestation scare me as well...LL I just think you'd sail through a triplet pregnancy and would be fine raising them :hugs::hugs:

Hahahahahaha I would not bet on that lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot imagine three infants at once, lol


----------



## crystal443

I can't either...I can feel a panic attack at the thought for me but seriously LL, you're just so laid back I do think if anyone can do it...it is you:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## LLbean

Ah don't let my posts fool you... Ask my daughter hahaha


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> ICSI has a much higher rate of identicals so if there's two embies put back

WHAT!!!! I didnt know that! why is that? oh man, now Im back wanting to do 1 :haha:

how you girls feel about triplets I feel the same about twins and even moreso about triplets!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I am right there with you...I only want one in there at a time, lol


----------



## LLbean

Ladies I prefer one at a time BUT I do want two more so Twins may very well be the only way to accomplish this LOL

Sarah...Chances of multiples do increase with IVF but don't let that scare you, if you put two in you are increasing the chances of one making it...especially if you did not have PGD...


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, I am right there with you...I only want one in there at a time, lol

you might have popped out 2 eggs this cycle :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Yep! I am doing another round of femara/IUI this month. I go in tomorrow morning on cd3 for a baseline scan.
> 
> yay nice to hear from you! is this your first in a couple of months, youve had a break I think?
> 
> ready Im really struggling with the how many to transfer thing and I know we have talked about this in the past. I know the girls on here say transfer 2, 3, or all 8 :haha: but I do have this increased fear of twins...the carrying them part (as ive read too much on here) then of course the coping part. I spent a lot of time with my best friend and her 16 month old when home and I was thinking jeez if this was x2 I would never go out!!
> 
> but, at my age the chance of twins is really small. in fact of my 10 blasts perhaps only 1 or 2 are good. so the risk is so small. but I cant help but think what if the fresh cycle was too much for my body and the FET will do its magic and whatever transferred will implant. I feel like transferring 1 the first month, then if nothing doing 2 the next. But my hubby doesnt want to keep spending $1200 per month :dohh:.
> 
> has there been any over 39-40's IVFers on here who got pregnant with twins? its not something I hear about much so perhaps its so rare and I will just do 2, or 3 lol. I know the celebs at our age seem to get twins.
> 
> sorry I keep bringing this up but its just in my mind. I see my FS tomorrow and Im sure she will tell me my chance of pregnancy with 1 blast is 5% and so I will do 2 or 3!!!
> 
> LL if you have multiple that pass the pgd how many would you do?Click to expand...

Yes, we took a few months off. My last IUI was in September. I was hoping I just needed more time to conceive, but it's becoming more and more clear that more time isn't really going to help. So......back to IUI it is. 

About twins........there's much to debate. 
My SIL had a set of twins. She honestly said that she was too exhausted too enjoy it. She just went through the motions and was in survival mode. 
But, it's not easy having 1 baby either. Sometimes, I felt like I couldn't ever leave my house. And sometimes, I felt completely overwhelmed. There were days when all I could accomplish was to keep everyone safe and fed. 
Regardless, if it's 1 or 3 babies, they eventually get older and life gets easier. When they decide to stop running into the street and drinking toxic floor cleaner, life just gets better. 
Now, I have a good friend that has had 2 sets of twins. She coped well with the first set. She even told me that I shouldn't listen to other women that talk about how difficult it is. It was having the second set when her first set was only 21 months, that did her in. 

Personally, twins scare me. I have seen too many people loose twin pregnancies, that I would be terrified. Of course this happens with singleton pregnancies too; but you are more likely to have issues with a twin pregnancy. Honestly, the only part that doesn't worry me too much is raising 2 at the same time. I think I could manage somehow. It's the strain that it would place on my relationship with my husband, financial strain from lack of income due to possible bedrest, and the possibility of having 2 unhealthy babies due to premature delivery, that scare me silly.

But, if you're 39 with no other children, and you want more than one child, I would go for twins. :thumbup:

I would do everything in my power to prevent a triplet pregnancy. Of course it is possible to have healthy triplets, or more. But the risks increase tremendously with each fetus. I can't imagine having the complicated task of raising 3 special needs infants.

I'm not sure what to tell you to do with your husband. I can understand not wanting to fork out money each month. But, you have to do what you are most comfortable with. 

I really think that you would be fine with twins. I have heard from a couple of moms that it was easier to have twins first because they didn't have a comparison of having just one baby. 

It must be a really hard decision to make. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

actually I already have triplets already :haha:
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 236.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> actually I already have triplets already :haha:

Look how cute you are!!!!

Love your triplets hehehe

I honestly would prefer one at a time. I do know of complications so that is a concern. Chances are only one will come through for us anyway.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Yes, we took a few months off. My last IUI was in September. I was hoping I just needed more time to conceive, but it's becoming more and more clear that more time isn't really going to help. So......back to IUI it is.
> 
> About twins........there's much to debate.
> My SIL had a set of twins. She honestly said that she was too exhausted too enjoy it. She just went through the motions and was in survival mode.
> But, it's not easy having 1 baby either. Sometimes, I felt like I couldn't ever leave my house. And sometimes, I felt completely overwhelmed. There were days when all I could accomplish was to keep everyone safe and fed.
> Regardless, if it's 1 or 3 babies, they eventually get older and life gets easier. When they decide to stop running into the street and drinking toxic floor cleaner, life just gets better.
> Now, I have a good friend that has had 2 sets of twins. She coped well with the first set. She even told me that I shouldn't listen to other women that talk about how difficult it is. It was having the second set when her first set was only 21 months, that did her in.
> 
> Personally, twins scare me. I have seen too many people loose twin pregnancies, that I would be terrified. Of course this happens with singleton pregnancies too; but you are more likely to have issues with a twin pregnancy. Honestly, the only part that doesn't worry me too much is raising 2 at the same time. I think I could manage somehow. It's the strain that it would place on my relationship with my husband, financial strain from lack of income due to possible bedrest, and the possibility of having 2 unhealthy babies due to premature delivery, that scare me silly.
> 
> But, if you're 39 with no other children, and you want more than one child, I would go for twins. :thumbup:
> 
> I would do everything in my power to prevent a triplet pregnancy. Of course it is possible to have healthy triplets, or more. But the risks increase tremendously with each fetus. I can't imagine having the complicated task of raising 3 special needs infants.
> 
> I'm not sure what to tell you to do with your husband. I can understand not wanting to fork out money each month. But, you have to do what you are most comfortable with.
> 
> I really think that you would be fine with twins. I have heard from a couple of moms that it was easier to have twins first because they didn't have a comparison of having just one baby.
> 
> It must be a really hard decision to make. :hugs:

yes the things you describe are the things that make me nervous too....carrying twins then the reality of doing every x2. I do want more than 1 but I want to do it one at a time. thats interesting that some moms said it was ok having twins first as they didnt know any better. I just know when I was out with my friend and her 16 month old, who is a really good girl, we were constantly keeping her entertained and out of trouble and I thought I could never do this with 2! my friend was glad I was there so she could get some shopping done as she said its hard to concentrate and watch the kid. but I suppose if it happened you would just change how you do things, hubby would have to always come shopping etc.

and when my hubby said that about not paying $1200 per month I said that twins would be way more money than that! he will ultimately do what I want.

omg twins after twins...Im assuming fertility treatment for each set??

I cant wait to see my FS tomorrow, Im sure she will persuade me to do 2 due to the terrible stats with 1 so not sure why I keep thinking about it.

I really hope its our month for some bfps on our thread :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> actually I already have triplets already :haha:
> 
> Look how cute you are!!!!
> 
> Love your triplets hehehe
> 
> I honestly would prefer one at a time. I do know of complications so that is a concern. Chances are only one will come through for us anyway.Click to expand...

it had to be taken so quickly before they moved and hubby looks odd as he is trying not to be eaten by the puppy....perhaps all triplet photos would be like this!!

I know if I dont get pregnant again I will be thinking how silly it was to obssess about how many to transfer :dohh:

oooh I cant wait for you to get going and have the pgd etc.


----------



## sarahincanada

if worst case scenerio happens and I dont get pregnant with any of my frosties I think I would do one more fresh cycle but in the US where I can have the pgd. I love that it weeds out all the bad embryos and you dont waste time and month implanting bad embryos. I wish I could know how many of my 10 are good and bad. LL I know your MC was a rare case, but normally the embryos that pass the pgd are expected to implant and do well? so that means thats its rarely implantation problems I suppose seeing as they monitor the lining and progesterone etc?


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> if worst case scenerio happens and I dont get pregnant with any of my frosties I think I would do one more fresh cycle but in the US where I can have the pgd. I love that it weeds out all the bad embryos and you dont waste time and month implanting bad embryos. I wish I could know how many of my 10 are good and bad. LL I know your MC was a rare case, but normally the embryos that pass the pgd are expected to implant and do well? so that means thats its rarely implantation problems I suppose seeing as they monitor the lining and progesterone etc?

the PGD screens for the top 9 genetic issues...it does NOT check all 23 chromosomes but it goes for the common ones that do end up in a MC or with severe issues.

Here is something you can read https://www.fertility-docs.com/PGD.phtml

What Genetic Diseases Can PGD Test For?
Numerous diseases and disorders classified as either chromosomal disorders, single gene defects or sex-linked disorders can be tested for through PGD. Specific chromosomes are tested for specific disorders, including:

Chromosome 13: Breast and ovarian cancers, deafness, Wilson Disease
Chromosome 15: Marfan Syndrome, Tay-Sach's Disease
Chromosome 16: Polycystic kidney disease, Alpha thalassemia
Chromosome 17: Charcot-Marie-Tooth Disease
Chromosome 18: Niemann-Pick Disease, pancreatic cancer
Chromosome 21: Down's Syndrome
Chromosome X: Duchenne muscular dystrophy, Turner's Syndrome, Fragile X Syndrome
Chromosome Y: Acute myeloidleukemia


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Yes, we took a few months off. My last IUI was in September. I was hoping I just needed more time to conceive, but it's becoming more and more clear that more time isn't really going to help. So......back to IUI it is.
> 
> About twins........there's much to debate.
> My SIL had a set of twins. She honestly said that she was too exhausted too enjoy it. She just went through the motions and was in survival mode.
> But, it's not easy having 1 baby either. Sometimes, I felt like I couldn't ever leave my house. And sometimes, I felt completely overwhelmed. There were days when all I could accomplish was to keep everyone safe and fed.
> Regardless, if it's 1 or 3 babies, they eventually get older and life gets easier. When they decide to stop running into the street and drinking toxic floor cleaner, life just gets better.
> Now, I have a good friend that has had 2 sets of twins. She coped well with the first set. She even told me that I shouldn't listen to other women that talk about how difficult it is. It was having the second set when her first set was only 21 months, that did her in.
> 
> Personally, twins scare me. I have seen too many people loose twin pregnancies, that I would be terrified. Of course this happens with singleton pregnancies too; but you are more likely to have issues with a twin pregnancy. Honestly, the only part that doesn't worry me too much is raising 2 at the same time. I think I could manage somehow. It's the strain that it would place on my relationship with my husband, financial strain from lack of income due to possible bedrest, and the possibility of having 2 unhealthy babies due to premature delivery, that scare me silly.
> 
> But, if you're 39 with no other children, and you want more than one child, I would go for twins. :thumbup:
> 
> I would do everything in my power to prevent a triplet pregnancy. Of course it is possible to have healthy triplets, or more. But the risks increase tremendously with each fetus. I can't imagine having the complicated task of raising 3 special needs infants.
> 
> I'm not sure what to tell you to do with your husband. I can understand not wanting to fork out money each month. But, you have to do what you are most comfortable with.
> 
> I really think that you would be fine with twins. I have heard from a couple of moms that it was easier to have twins first because they didn't have a comparison of having just one baby.
> 
> It must be a really hard decision to make. :hugs:
> 
> yes the things you describe are the things that make me nervous too....carrying twins then the reality of doing every x2. I do want more than 1 but I want to do it one at a time. thats interesting that some moms said it was ok having twins first as they didnt know any better. I just know when I was out with my friend and her 16 month old, who is a really good girl, we were constantly keeping her entertained and out of trouble and I thought I could never do this with 2! my friend was glad I was there so she could get some shopping done as she said its hard to concentrate and watch the kid. but I suppose if it happened you would just change how you do things, hubby would have to always come shopping etc.
> 
> and when my hubby said that about not paying $1200 per month I said that twins would be way more money than that! he will ultimately do what I want.
> 
> omg twins after twins...Im assuming fertility treatment for each set??
> 
> I cant wait to see my FS tomorrow, Im sure she will persuade me to do 2 due to the terrible stats with 1 so not sure why I keep thinking about it.
> 
> I really hope its our month for some bfps on our thread :hugs:Click to expand...

Nope, my friend had a spontaneous conception with each set. In fact, both times she conceived, it was the first month of ttc while in her fertile phase. :wacko: That's 4 babies from having sex twice. I have to admit that I would like just a touch of her fertility....but not too much, lol.

If you had twins and they were 16 months and you wanted to go shopping, you would keep them contained in their stroller. I have to admit, that it is nice if my mom comes shopping with me. It does make it easier. But, when I want to shop, the little one always got a nice treat on the stroller tray and they would munch on their snack while I browsed. I would do the same with 2.

:flower:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- I think if your FS recommends 2 put back then its because he/she feels that's your best chance at a singleton pregnancy. If you put 1 back and get a BFN will you wish you had put 2 back or can you move on and try again? I would listen to what your FS has to say and why they think its the best decision for you and go from there.


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> if worst case scenerio happens and I dont get pregnant with any of my frosties I think I would do one more fresh cycle but in the US where I can have the pgd. I love that it weeds out all the bad embryos and you dont waste time and month implanting bad embryos. I wish I could know how many of my 10 are good and bad. LL I know your MC was a rare case, but normally the embryos that pass the pgd are expected to implant and do well? so that means thats its rarely implantation problems I suppose seeing as they monitor the lining and progesterone etc?
> 
> the PGD screens for the top 9 genetic issues...it does NOT check all 23 chromosomes but it goes for the common ones that do end up in a MC or with severe issues.
> 
> Here is something you can read https://www.fertility-docs.com/PGD.phtml
> 
> What Genetic Diseases Can PGD Test For?
> Numerous diseases and disorders classified as either chromosomal disorders, single gene defects or sex-linked disorders can be tested for through PGD. Specific chromosomes are tested for specific disorders, including:
> 
> Chromosome 13: Breast and ovarian cancers, deafness, Wilson Disease
> Chromosome 15: Marfan Syndrome, Tay-Sach's Disease
> Chromosome 16: Polycystic kidney disease, Alpha thalassemia
> Chromosome 17: Charcot-Marie-Tooth Disease
> Chromosome 18: Niemann-Pick Disease, pancreatic cancer
> Chromosome 21: Down's Syndrome
> Chromosome X: Duchenne muscular dystrophy, Turner's Syndrome, Fragile X Syndrome
> Chromosome Y: Acute myeloidleukemiaClick to expand...

I read what PGD screens for and wow alot of things...here's a question though if they screen and they find a defect in Chromosone 13 for example do they know the baby will have breast and oavarian cancer, deafness, Wilson Disease or would it be all of these things?


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> if worst case scenerio happens and I dont get pregnant with any of my frosties I think I would do one more fresh cycle but in the US where I can have the pgd. I love that it weeds out all the bad embryos and you dont waste time and month implanting bad embryos. I wish I could know how many of my 10 are good and bad. LL I know your MC was a rare case, but normally the embryos that pass the pgd are expected to implant and do well? so that means thats its rarely implantation problems I suppose seeing as they monitor the lining and progesterone etc?
> 
> the PGD screens for the top 9 genetic issues...it does NOT check all 23 chromosomes but it goes for the common ones that do end up in a MC or with severe issues.
> 
> Here is something you can read https://www.fertility-docs.com/PGD.phtml
> 
> What Genetic Diseases Can PGD Test For?
> Numerous diseases and disorders classified as either chromosomal disorders, single gene defects or sex-linked disorders can be tested for through PGD. Specific chromosomes are tested for specific disorders, including:
> 
> Chromosome 13: Breast and ovarian cancers, deafness, Wilson Disease
> Chromosome 15: Marfan Syndrome, Tay-Sach's Disease
> Chromosome 16: Polycystic kidney disease, Alpha thalassemia
> Chromosome 17: Charcot-Marie-Tooth Disease
> Chromosome 18: Niemann-Pick Disease, pancreatic cancer
> Chromosome 21: Down's Syndrome
> Chromosome X: Duchenne muscular dystrophy, Turner's Syndrome, Fragile X Syndrome
> Chromosome Y: Acute myeloidleukemiaClick to expand...
> 
> I read what PGD screens for and wow alot of things...here's a question though if they screen and they find a defect in Chromosone 13 for example do they know the baby will have breast and oavarian cancer, deafness, Wilson Disease or would it be all of these things?Click to expand...

if there is an issue they discard the embryo. They don't want to risk it


----------



## crystal443

Was just wondering but I think PGD is great, we had a look into to it at our clinic and I do think its worth it without a doubt:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Just want to send u all lots of hugs and baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## readyformore

Had my baseline scan this morning. Everything went normally.

I will go back on cd11 for scan and if mature then IUI on cd13. I did IUI on cd13 in September, and I think it was too early. I don't think I ovulated until cd14 or possibly 15th. 
I'm not sure what to do. I can push and do it on the 14th, which is what my gut is telling me. 10 years ago, I had to push to have it done on the day that I thought was appropriate, and it finally worked.

But, I also only had 28 hours from trigger to ov the last time. Maybe if I trigger as they recommend (36 hours), and then go for IUI on cd13, the timing will be right? 

I don't know. It's such a headache. It does seem to take at least 3 cycles just to figure out how your body responds to the meds.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, go with your gut.


----------



## Indigo77

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- I think if your FS recommends 2 put back then its because he/she feels that's your best chance at a singleton pregnancy. If you put 1 back and get a BFN will you wish you had put 2 back or can you move on and try again? I would listen to what your FS has to say and why they think its the best decision for you and go from there.

Ditto :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo- That has to be the cutest avatar


----------



## LLbean

yes I love her avatar too...so cute!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Had my baseline scan this morning. Everything went normally.
> 
> I will go back on cd11 for scan and if mature then IUI on cd13. I did IUI on cd13 in September, and I think it was too early. I don't think I ovulated until cd14 or possibly 15th.
> I'm not sure what to do. I can push and do it on the 14th, which is what my gut is telling me. 10 years ago, I had to push to have it done on the day that I thought was appropriate, and it finally worked.
> 
> But, I also only had 28 hours from trigger to ov the last time. Maybe if I trigger as they recommend (36 hours), and then go for IUI on cd13, the timing will be right?
> 
> I don't know. It's such a headache. It does seem to take at least 3 cycles just to figure out how your body responds to the meds.

I always thought the 36 hours from taking the trigger to ovulation was not accurate due to thinking I felt ov earlier, but when I did my IVF I took the trigger and went in for my EC 34ish hours later was half expecting to go in and them tell me I had ovulated all 20 eggs already :haha: but there were still there and she said the 36 hours thing this is very accurate....im not sure if theres much room for it to be earlier or much later. how do you know, from ov pain?

but if you have the IUI and ovulate a little later thats ok right, doesnt the washed sperm last 24 hours?

but I would go with your gut if thats what worked last time. Big :hugs:, that timing thing realllllyyy stressed me out!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! just an update as I met with my FS for a follow up today :happydance: after having a month off it was really nice to be at the clinic and see her! so she reviewed my file and the first thing she was was 'well its good news and bad news...the good news is you responded great and bad news you didnt get pregnant'. but she said with having the 8 frozen she would be VERY surprised if I didnt get pregnant from the FETs. She said that to have 10 blasts was exceptional, even for someone much younger so she was really pleased. Even though we cant look at the quality she was saying to get that many blasts is very promising. 

*one thing I thought was interesting was I asked her, when it fails is it usually the egg/embryo or are implantation problems equally high. she said that when you look at fertility charts theres a drastic decrease in pregnancy rates as the person gets into their late 30s - 50. but when they look at pregnancy rates with people using younger donated eggs/embryos the pregnancy rates pretty much stay the same from 20-50...indicating that its usually the egg/embryo. I though that was very interesting, that a 48 yr old with donated embryos from young eggs have a similar pregnancy rate that a young person.*

that bit of info makes me feel less like my body is a failure, as implantation is probably very possible right up until 50 so its just the matter of finding that golden egg/embryo.

I asked her about implanting 1 or 2 and I was thinking of 1, and she was shocked as she said its usually her trying to persuade people to implant less. (She said its totally up to us and I was glad that she didnt try to persuade us to do 2 to keep clinic stats up). She had the new stats from 2011 and for 39yo there was a 40% success rate, and twins is about 12-20%. I asked her the pregnancy rate for single embryo transfer and she said about 15-20%. I *think* I might do 1 to start off with as its only another month to try again and if it doesnt work I can do 2.

I asked her crystal about splitting embryos being more common, she said yes but in general population its about 1% chance and ivf gives it 2% chance, so double the chance but a lot %.

I also asked her if I had to do another fresh cycle would they consider pgd and she said yes they do sometimes offer it, so thats good as I didnt think it was available here. she also said they if Im not pregnant after a couple of FETs she might do a biopsy in my uterus, as there are some studies that show a disturbance like that can help implantation rates.

sorry you have probably all fallen asleep by now or stopped reading, but thought Id post it all for anyone interested!!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone! just an update as I met with my FS for a follow up today :happydance: after having a month off it was really nice to be at the clinic and see her! so she reviewed my file and the first thing she was was 'well its good news and bad news...the good news is you responded great and bad news you didnt get pregnant'. but she said with having the 8 frozen she would be VERY surprised if I didnt get pregnant from the FETs. She said that to have 10 blasts was exceptional, even for someone much younger so she was really pleased. Even though we cant look at the quality she was saying to get that many blasts is very promising.
> 
> *one thing I thought was interesting was I asked her, when it fails is it usually the egg/embryo or are implantation problems equally high. she said that when you look at fertility charts theres a drastic decrease in pregnancy rates as the person gets into their late 30s - 50. but when they look at pregnancy rates with people using younger donated eggs/embryos the pregnancy rates pretty much stay the same from 20-50...indicating that its usually the egg/embryo. I though that was very interesting, that a 48 yr old with donated embryos from young eggs have a similar pregnancy rate that a young person.*
> 
> that bit of info makes me feel less like my body is a failure, as implantation is probably very possible right up until 50 so its just the matter of finding that golden egg/embryo.
> 
> I asked her about implanting 1 or 2 and I was thinking of 1, and she was shocked as she said its usually her trying to persuade people to implant less. (She said its totally up to us and I was glad that she didnt try to persuade us to do 2 to keep clinic stats up). She had the new stats from 2011 and for 39yo there was a 40% success rate, and twins is about 12-20%. I asked her the pregnancy rate for single embryo transfer and she said about 15-20%. I *think* I might do 1 to start off with as its only another month to try again and if it doesnt work I can do 2.
> 
> I asked her crystal about splitting embryos being more common, she said yes but in general population its about 1% chance and ivf gives it 2% chance, so double the chance but a lot %.
> 
> I also asked her if I had to do another fresh cycle would they consider pgd and she said yes they do sometimes offer it, so thats good as I didnt think it was available here. she also said they if Im not pregnant after a couple of FETs she might do a biopsy in my uterus, as there are some studies that show a disturbance like that can help implantation rates.
> 
> sorry you have probably all fallen asleep by now or stopped reading, but thought Id post it all for anyone interested!!

Thanks for the info!!! Not asleep at all :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- Def did not fall asleep:thumbup: If I were a "normal" woman with a large amount of eggs I would def only have 1 put back. I don't want to have twins even though I joke about it:haha: At the end of the day I only want 1 baby but my FS thinks because my immune system works against me, low AMH etc there's no point in prolonging things so I'd have a better chance for a singleton pregnancy if I put 2 back. And I probably won't have near a number to even go to 5 day transfer so it will be a 3day no doubt. You know what's best for you and your family and if its 1 baby at a time then that's the way to go:thumbup:

Very exciting to think of your 8 frosties there's a fantastic chance you will be pregnant with one of them:thumbup: Does the clinic monitor your lining and then as soon as O happens they transfer?


----------



## constancev18

@Sarahincanada, that's a lot of valuable info especially about the implantation rates older vs younger eggs. Thanks for posting!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, this sounds fab!:happydance:

In your position, I would probably lean towards one as well...:hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah - that is wonderfully news and great that she is so positive for your chances. I agree with your thoughts about leaning towards one, you responded fantastically and if you have the money go for it. I went for 2 because of my DOR, low number of embryo's and lack of funds for doing it again.

What day is the FET scheduled for?


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!

I think we will do 1 for the first try, as really I get to try again 2 weeks later so its not that bad if it fails! some days I want to be pregnant now and others I think take your time! I feel most people do 2 and more as they dont have as good of a response like you ladies mention, or they are on fresh cycles with no frosties and want the best chances or dont want to just freeze a lone embryo so put them all back. My situation is a little different so Im going to try and be patient and it will hopefully be worth it :thumbup: this will be a lesson in patience for me, but its good to start now as I will have to have it for 9 months!!

good luck today LL, cant wait to hear how you are doing!

greenfingers I go for an ultrasound on friday and monday and if lining is good its probably going to be next thursday, the 19th


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, if you have already answered this, I am sorry....but, during a FET, do your suppress your OV or can you try naturally and transfer? I am confused, lol.

dmom I found out the answer....they are not bothered at all by my natural ovulation this cycle. she said that the dose of estrogen will probably stop me ovulating for now, so I assume when I lower it and go on progesterone it might happen but I dont need to use condoms like in the fresh cycle. I guess they are not worried about the chances of natural pregnancy at this stage, they were only concerned when doing a fresh cycle and having 20 follicles!
so that would mean I wont be taking the trigger either so at least any testing will be 100% accurate for my FETS.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> :thumbup::hugs:

how are YOU doing??!! done a beta?? keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> how are YOU doing??!! done a beta?? keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Went to the doc today...urine test positive and beta back in a day or two...I may or may not call about the results, as he is scanning me next Wed to try and see the location of the sac. He offered to do it today, to show me the thickened uterine lining, but I declined.

I am going to start taking oral prometrium tonight, until ~ the 12 week mark.:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> how are YOU doing??!! done a beta?? keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Went to the doc today...urine test positive and beta back in a day or two...I may or may not call about the results, as he is scanning me next Wed to try and see the location of the sac. He offered to do it today, to show me the thickened uterine lining, but I declined.
> 
> I am going to start taking oral prometrium tonight, until ~ the 12 week mark.:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

will they do 2 betas to show the rising? how are you feeling, I can imagine when I finally get my bfp thats all I will think of and no work or chores will get done. the wait for scans, 12 weeks etc is probably worse than the 2ww :kiss::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

He asked if I wanted a second and I said no...the scans will tell us what we need to know, and I really don't want to play the 'guess the # game.':hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom thrilled for the doctor visit for you. I would do the beta check not for the Guess the number because honestly that does not hint to twins or anything at all (ask JB) but I understand you want to wait...the ultrasound would give you a better answer either way :D

Mine went well too as far as I can tell. Still have to hear back on the blood work but we have 10 follicles so far (5 on each side)


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, I am so glad to hear it! :happydance:

My only fear is the prometrium...this stupid cream I was using is only 40mg and the caps are 200mg. The doc said he didn't think I needed it, but since I messed with the cream, better do it just to put my mind at ease, bc it can't hurt.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Liz, I am so glad to hear it! :happydance:
> 
> My only fear is the prometrium...this stupid cream I was using is only 40mg and the caps are 200mg. The doc said he didn't think I needed it, but since I messed with the cream, better do it just to put my mind at ease, bc it can't hurt.:hugs:

I got put on Prometrium too...along with the oil!!!! 

I think you will do fine


----------



## sarahincanada

dmom I understand, but wouldnt they want to check the numbers to make sure doubling etc, or do you mean they are going to be checking but you dont want to know? and they think next week there should be something on the ultrasound then, oooh I can hardly wait for next week.

LL thats great news, I hope you have some real good quality ones cooking. So when is your next scan? I can barely wait to see how this cycle goes with the pgd etc. I guess your transfer will be next week as well, will be an exciting week


----------



## sarahincanada

i know people hate the progesterone that goes up the vajayjay but I never minded it, and it seemed mine got all sucked up and I didnt leak much :haha: but the estrace are little blue pills and so I am wiping a lovely aqua green colour when I go to the loo!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, if I go for a second beta...it would be Thursday and I most likely wouldn't get results until Monday. I have a scan next Wed and my doc thinks he can pic up the sac location on it...so, I figured instead of stressing over a number, just to wait it out for the scan.

Do you think it's a bad idea?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, if I go for a second beta...it would be Thursday and I most likely wouldn't get results until Monday. I have a scan next Wed and my doc thinks he can pic up the sac location on it...so, I figured instead of stressing over a number, just to wait it out for the scan.
> 
> Do you think it's a bad idea?:hugs:

Whatever works for you is what you should do :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> dmom I understand, but wouldnt they want to check the numbers to make sure doubling etc, or do you mean they are going to be checking but you dont want to know? and they think next week there should be something on the ultrasound then, oooh I can hardly wait for next week.
> 
> LL thats great news, I hope you have some real good quality ones cooking. So when is your next scan? I can barely wait to see how this cycle goes with the pgd etc. I guess your transfer will be next week as well, will be an exciting week

I believe I go back tomorrow...waiting on the call with Estradiol levels and we shall see.

Tentatively the ER should be on the 16th...we will see


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, if I go for a second beta...it would be Thursday and I most likely wouldn't get results until Monday. I have a scan next Wed and my doc thinks he can pic up the sac location on it...so, I figured instead of stressing over a number, just to wait it out for the scan.
> 
> Do you think it's a bad idea?:hugs:

no not at all, its just I though the rising beta numbers might be reassuring to know that theres a good chance of being a viable baby. the scan might show something but doesnt tell us if its viable like the beta Im thinking.
what have you done in the past? :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies :)

DMom- so happy for you:hugs: If you'll stress over the second beta and your comfortable waiting til next Wed then go with that:thumbup: whatever your most comfortable with is the important thing. I'm sure you'll do fine on the tablets and maybe it was the cream that worked for you so no harm in taking them:hugs: 

LL- 10 follies:happydance::happydance::happydance: your numbers always make me smile:thumbup: If I had 10 follies that early in the game I wouldn't know what to do with myself:haha::haha: I know you'll do great this time Liz so so exciting. Will you find out the embie sexes when they get put back this time? I think that is truly amazing, your cycle is so exciting and its helping me pass my time:wacko: which seems to be taking forever and a day

Sarah- How are things going for you? Won't be long and you'll be at transfer day:happydance::happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi everyone!

DMon so excited for you, huge congratulations! We don't get Betas here but I had an early scan and it was amazing!

LL 10 follicles is amazing, really pleased for you, let's hope everything you have done has really helped with the quality too x x

Hi Crystal, how's the birth control going? How many more days on that?


----------



## crystal443

Hi Greenie:flower: How are things? Your bump must be coming along nicely:hugs:I'm on BC until Jan 24th:wacko: but I start the Synarel spray on Jan 18th and then go for a scan on the 31st and if everything is quiet I'll start stimming then:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, in the past I have done nothing but obsess...I am taking a different approach this time, bc in my heart, I know there is nothing I can do about any of this...

It's not that I have found some magic PMA, but I am trying to be realistic, if this makes any sense at all.:wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, in the past I have done nothing but obsess...I am taking a different approach this time, bc in my heart, I know there is nothing I can do about any of this...
> 
> It's not that I have found some magic PMA, but I am trying to be realistic, if this makes any sense at all.:wacko:

I like it, and think thats a great way to think as you are right, theres nothing that can be done but hope and pray for the best. I hope that you can help me not obsess if I ever get my bfp. :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- How are things going for you? Won't be long and you'll be at transfer day:happydance::happydance:


hi!! things are good, I saw my FS yesterday and scan is friday, so its not tooooo bad of a wait. It was nice being there yesterday and my FS seemed very impressed with my response and pretty confident things will happen with one of the FETs. if everything looks good I think I go back monday for one last ultrasound and ET next thursday.
how are you doing, I find when Im not doing much Im good at forgetting all this nonsense, but once I start I cant stop thinking about it :dohh: but the weeks do really go fast. Im glad theres more of you cycling around the time i am. by the time I know my result you will be starting, so if Im waiting to do another cycle you can keep me entertained!! I really hope you respond well this time, you deserve it.


----------



## dachsundmom

For all!:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

I just want enough eggs to work with lol, it is nice to have other ladies that cycle around the same time and its even better when some start getting BFP's it always makes me hopeful for IVF:) There has to be a golden egg/eggs in your frosties so I'm very hopeful for you!!:hugs:

Dmom- What will be will be and as we all know if wanting something so bad made it so then we'd all be preggers by now:hugs: Taking it easy and trying not to stress over numbers is good:thumbup: I can't wait to see how get on at your scan:hugs:


----------



## constancev18

LLbean said:


> Mine went well too as far as I can tell. Still have to hear back on the blood work but we have *10 follicles so far *(5 on each side)

Great numbers, keeping my fingers crossed for your transfer.


----------



## sarahincanada

LL saw in your journal you have 12 follicles :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

So it seems. New ultrasound lady... First she said seven on the right then hit delete by accident and had to start all over and went to six but nurse says no way one could have grown so much in a day and it may be two together and she counted it as one lol


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, in the past I have done nothing but obsess...I am taking a different approach this time, bc in my heart, I know there is nothing I can do about any of this...
> 
> It's not that I have found some magic PMA, but I am trying to be realistic, if this makes any sense at all.:wacko:

Good idea. 
I have already decided that if I get pregnant, I am going to tell them explicitly that I do NOT want to know hcg #. There is absolutely nothing that you can do that will affect whether it rises or not. 

Also, progesterone is HUGE lately! And in a good way! Keep up with the prometrium for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Lots of progress being made on the IVF route for you guys!! :thumbup:

Have you decided for sure to do 1 this cycle Sarah? It seemed like you were leaning in that direction.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, what did you decide about when to trigger?


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Have you decided for sure to do 1 this cycle Sarah? It seemed like you were leaning in that direction.

yes! it feels weird when everyone else choses 2 or more, but I feel its best for me right now. I was googling SET last night and found that in europe some countries have a law to only transfer one, and that overall pregnancy rates are the same whether you do 1 or more. It just takes longer when you are doing 1, but the rates are more or less the same. It will be a lesson in patience for me, but at least if I get a bfn I know I can try again 2 weeks later.

just hope my blasts survive the defrost, Im so lucky to have a good number to start with.

when will your iui be?


----------



## sarahincanada

LMAO Dmom love your 'ticker'!!!! I was so shocked to see the spoiler thing then saw that, love it!!


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> LMAO Dmom love your 'ticker'!!!! I was so shocked to see the spoiler thing then saw that, love it!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I'm going with cd14. I can only once recall ovulating on cd13. I just know that it's too early. 

As it is, without femara, last month, O was on cd15 or possibly 16. So, even with IUI on cd14, if I O on cd 16, the jizz will be dead anyway. May as well go for cd14 and pray the egg drops later that day, or on cd15. With my ds, I had IUI and about 6 hours later, I O'd. I know through temping and the fact that I was nearly doubled over from the O pain. 

Hopefully, next month, I will be able to get the timing just right. That is providing my body responds to femara the same each month.


----------



## readyformore

Can I just say that I love you Sarah! :flower:

Thanks for the post about correcting the message of 'hope'. All those messages ever do is remind me of how abnormal I am.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Have you decided for sure to do 1 this cycle Sarah? It seemed like you were leaning in that direction.
> 
> yes! it feels weird when everyone else choses 2 or more, but I feel its best for me right now. I was googling SET last night and found that in europe some countries have a law to only transfer one, and that overall pregnancy rates are the same whether you do 1 or more. It just takes longer when you are doing 1, but the rates are more or less the same. It will be a lesson in patience for me, but at least if I get a bfn I know I can try again 2 weeks later.
> 
> just hope my blasts survive the defrost, Im so lucky to have a good number to start with.
> 
> when will your iui be?Click to expand...


:thumbup:. sounds like a good plan. Singleton pregnancies are preferred by far. 

What is the % of successful defrost? 

I think I am going to shoot for IUI on cd14. Hopefully, this month will give me an idea of exactly when I do O, then maybe next month will have perfect timing. :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> Can I just say that I love you Sarah! :flower:
> 
> Thanks for the post about correcting the message of 'hope'. All those messages ever do is remind me of how abnormal I am.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

So much for that...the doc's office just called me....my beta was 575 at 4+2, which they say is low and he wants a repeat tomorrow.:growlmad:

This is exactly where I didn't want to go....:nope:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> So much for that...the doc's office just called me....my beta was 575 at 4+2, which they say is low and he wants a repeat tomorrow.:growlmad:
> 
> This is exactly where I didn't want to go....:nope:

Oh no.... Well I hope tomorrow your numbers shut him up again


----------



## readyformore

His jizz was low too.

You are NOT allowed to panic!!


----------



## dachsundmom

They are telling me the numbers are more like 2-3 weeks...there is no way I OV that late. And, I can't find a stupid scale to try and figure this shit out.

I am telling you, they weren't supposed to tell me.:nope::growlmad:


----------



## readyformore

Breath in, breath out. Then go get a coke, or a few.


----------



## dachsundmom

Every scale I can find on the net says I am right in range....so, hell if I know.

But, thank you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Can I just say that I love you Sarah! :flower:
> 
> Thanks for the post about correcting the message of 'hope'. All those messages ever do is remind me of how abnormal I am.

I feel like a bit of a b**ch replying like that, but I feel if they can write their hope I can write my negative reply!! I tend to stick to my subscribed threads now but somehow I stumbled upon that one :dohh:

have you noticed they are always 'drive by' messages of hope, I suppose they have to be 'drive by' people as anyone that spends any time in this section would know not to write that, as the majority are not getting their bfps quickly.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> So much for that...the doc's office just called me....my beta was 575 at 4+2, which they say is low and he wants a repeat tomorrow.:growlmad:
> 
> This is exactly where I didn't want to go....:nope:

urghhh sorry you got the number :hugs: Im no expert but I cant see how 575 is low and supposed to be 2-3 weeks, dont most betas start off in the 50-250 range and thats when someone is 4 weeks as they just missed their period???


----------



## readyformore

That's what I would think Sarah. 

Hey, maybe the people that entered the result, were the same compentent staff that refused to handle the jizz.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to try and clarify if with the lab tomorrow...IDK if they are counting LMP or DPO.:shrug:


Sigh, lol.:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I am going to try and clarify if with the lab tomorrow...IDK if they are counting LMP or DPO.:shrug:
> 
> 
> Sigh, lol.:hugs:

regardless of lmp or dpo, if you are 4 weeks and 2 days I dont see how that can be low. urghhhh im so annoyed, as you didnt want to know the number and especially didnt want his opinion on it. if he had just said 575 I would be jumping up and down as that seems high to me :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Just go POAS again, (I know you have a stockpile). Those 2 lines will make you happy.


----------



## LLbean

Brooke, your doctor keeps giving me the creeps...I swear!!! Can I just go slap him around a bit?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am getting a new one, after he scans me next week. Can't do this anymore.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> So much for that...the doc's office just called me....my beta was 575 at 4+2, which they say is low and he wants a repeat tomorrow.:growlmad:
> 
> This is exactly where I didn't want to go....:nope:

Let's hope its a high number so you don't have to repeat the bloods again:thumbup:

LL-You are an egg machine and I wouldn't be a bit surprised if you grew 2 more eggs in one day:haha::haha: You go for it girl and get as many eggs as possible:hugs:

Ready-Let's hope you don't need to go down the IUI road next cycle and this will be it for you:hugs:

Sara- I had a good go at someone on here awhile ago over unexplained infertility...she had a poll going about reasons for unexplained infertilty and I think her top reasons were age, being overwieght and a few other ridiculous reasons. She had been trying for a few months I think:growlmad: Anyway I had a go at her I didn't really care if I got told off because #1 I'm not a child and #2 why would baby and bump let someone post false information?? The hope thread I'd like to completley eliminate those from ever being typed again...as Ready said it only makes me feel more broken, you have a right to type a thread in response:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> That's what I would think Sarah.
> 
> Hey, maybe the people that entered the result, were the same compentent staff that refused to handle the jizz.

I was thinking this:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sara- I had a good go at someone on here awhile ago over unexplained infertility...she had a poll going about reasons for unexplained infertilty and I think her top reasons were age, being overwieght and a few other ridiculous reasons. She had been trying for a few months I think:growlmad: Anyway I had a go at her I didn't really care if I got told off because #1 I'm not a child and #2 why would baby and bump let someone post false information?? The hope thread I'd like to completley eliminate those from ever being typed again...as Ready said it only makes me feel more broken, you have a right to type a thread in response:thumbup:

I think so too, although the others have made good points too in that this section is for people who havent been LTTC and so they like to hear that stuff, so good for them. I think the point I was trying to make has been lost in that someone being able to conceive within 3 months is not really giving hope to those over 35. its the whole hope thing I have a problem with, not that someone is sharing their success.


----------



## dachsundmom

God, it feels like forever since we had hope.:haha::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> God, it feels like forever since we had hope.:haha::hugs:

lol I know right!! but YOU have given me hope :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Sara- I had a good go at someone on here awhile ago over unexplained infertility...she had a poll going about reasons for unexplained infertilty and I think her top reasons were age, being overwieght and a few other ridiculous reasons. She had been trying for a few months I think:growlmad: Anyway I had a go at her I didn't really care if I got told off because #1 I'm not a child and #2 why would baby and bump let someone post false information?? The hope thread I'd like to completley eliminate those from ever being typed again...as Ready said it only makes me feel more broken, you have a right to type a thread in response:thumbup:
> 
> I think so too, although the others have made good points too in that this section is for people who havent been LTTC and so they like to hear that stuff, so good for them. I think the point I was trying to make has been lost in that someone being able to conceive within 3 months is not really giving hope to those over 35. its the whole hope thing I have a problem with, not that someone is sharing their success.Click to expand...

It pisses me off that they post in the ttc section. Isn't there a success story section, or pregnancy/birth announcement area where those that 'want' hope can go and look for it?
It's not a ttc post that she started. So, it really is not in the right forum. 

Frankly, I want to tell them all to GFY!!


----------



## GreenFingers

God I totally missed that post, I'm going to try and find it now though! Why would anyone do that, to me it comes across at gloating!!!

Dmon I am so sorry about your Dr, try and put it out of your mind as there is nothing you can do, if you hadn't been told you would be none the wiser...I have everything crossed it will be ok x x

LL 12 follicles is wonderful, you must be thrilled x x


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> God, it feels like forever since we had hope.:haha::hugs:
> 
> lol I know right!! but YOU have given me hope :hugs:Click to expand...

Should I start a thread?:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

GFY always works! LOL


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> GFY always works! LOL

Well, then I would come across as 'bitter', 'negative', and 'self absorbed'. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Would that be the opposite of hope?:haha:


----------



## readyformore

I actually started a thread in the ltttc forum. I asked women if they disliked the messages of hope, or if they found them encouraging. 

It turned into a debate about how many children I have. :wacko:
Those chicks over there are MEAN. I actually had to request that my own thread be removed. 

We should copy her post and send it over to ltttc! They'd chew her up and spit her out. :haha: They can be scary.


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- Some ladies do like the hope posts:thumbup: I wish those posts gave me hope but there are stories like Brooke's that honestly do give me hope and those are the ones that make me want to keep going:thumbup: We'll get there:hugs::hugs:

Ready- I think for me and yourself and a few other ladies the hope posts make us feel even more "broken" because we've been 20 something ladies that have turned into 35+ ladies with infertility and for me I think that's where it stings. Some ladies try 1 month at 39 or 40 and are able to get pregnant and I've been trying for 15 years and I can't do it. I don't begrudge anyone a BFP but it does feel like I always get passed by for a BFP so yeah it does hurt and it does sting. That's why Brooke's BFP is so important to us because she's tried so long and I think we all cherish her success...hope that made some sense:dohh:


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> I actually started a thread in the ltttc forum. I asked women if they disliked the messages of hope, or if they found them encouraging.
> 
> It turned into a debate about how many children I have. :wacko:
> Those chicks over there are MEAN. I actually had to request that my own thread be removed.
> 
> We should copy her post and send it over to ltttc! They'd chew her up and spit her out. :haha: They can be scary.

:haha::haha::haha:I stay away from LTTTC boards....scary:wacko:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- Some ladies do like the hope posts:thumbup: I wish those posts gave me hope but there are stories like Brooke's that honestly do give me hope and those are the ones that make me want to keep going:thumbup: We'll get there:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready- I think for me and yourself and a few other ladies the hope posts make us feel even more "broken" because we've been 20 something ladies that have turned into 35+ ladies with infertility and for me I think that's where it stings. Some ladies try 1 month at 39 or 40 and are able to get pregnant and I've been trying for 15 years and I can't do it. I don't begrudge anyone a BFP but it does feel like I always get passed by for a BFP so yeah it does hurt and it does sting. That's why Brooke's BFP is so important to us because she's tried so long and I think we all cherish her success...hope that made some sense:dohh:

Made sense to me. :thumbup:

You know, I actually do like some of the hope messages. Specifically those that have been ttc longer than me or had much more difficult circumstances. It's those, "I ttc 8 months and gave up all hope," that makes me want to vomit. 

And honestly, when you've been ttc for as long as you have, I don't know how you can even tolerate those that whine after ttc for a few months, (like me :blush:). 

You're a good person. :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Your not a whiner:hugs: Your brutally honest which I love:flower:


----------



## sadie

Brooke, my cd1 was sept 9 and these were my numbers and dates. They seem similar to where yours are, no??

Blood test 10/7/2011
125 hcg
28 progesterone

Blood test 10/10/2011
449 hcg
30 progesterone


----------



## dachsundmom

I really appreciate that Sadie!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I am getting a new one, after he scans me next week. Can't do this anymore.

I agree...be done with him!



GreenFingers said:


> God I totally missed that post, I'm going to try and find it now though! Why would anyone do that, to me it comes across at gloating!!!
> 
> Dmon I am so sorry about your Dr, try and put it out of your mind as there is nothing you can do, if you hadn't been told you would be none the wiser...I have everything crossed it will be ok x x
> 
> LL 12 follicles is wonderful, you must be thrilled x x

Yes but not counting victory yet, far from it. Last cycle 8 made it to day 5 and only one of the 5 was supposedly good ...yet it wasn't. So not a numbers game for me unfortunately hehehe


----------



## sadie

When was your cd1?


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> when was your cd1?

cd1....12/12

ov...cd13

bfp...9dpo


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Should I start a thread?:haha::hugs:




dachsundmom said:


> Would that be the opposite of hope?:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
you crack me up!!
you better not go off to first tri and leave us hopeless people without bfps!!!


----------



## crystal443

If you try to leave..I am hunting you down and dragging you back:trouble::grr: we don't mind sharing you with first tri but they can't have you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- how are you finding acupunture is working for you? I stopped for a few weeks but will be going back in a week or two to get things going before I start stimming


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you girls ever stalked first tri? No one laughs...I'd end up in a corner crying.:haha:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Have you girls ever stalked first tri? No one laughs...I'd end up in a corner crying.:haha:

Nope. I have, on rare occassion, stalked third trimester and oddly enough, home birthing, but I try to stay away from anything pregnancy related.


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- how are you finding acupunture is working for you? I stopped for a few weeks but will be going back in a week or two to get things going before I start stimming

good...I actually find the treatment terribly boring and cant wait for it to end, wish they would rub my feet at the same time or something :haha: but when I get up I always feel so relaxed and I do think Ive been sleeping better. I also feel that Im generally calmer about the whole ttc thing. other than that Im not sure how to measure the success. how did you find it?


----------



## crystal443

DMom- I have never been in the first trimester area, but a few other ladies have said that too that its quite serious over there:wacko: Not sure I'd fit in too well oh well their loss is our gain..so we keep you:hugs:

Sarah- I find it so difficult to lie there but I do find my sleep much better and I don't hold fluid now. TBH it didn't do anything for AF or migraines but I am much more relaxed so even if that's all I get out of it, it has to help:shrug: The FS gave me a booklet that shows acupunture gives a higher success rate of pregnancy in an IVF cycle, but he says it won't help for just TTC:shrug: so I'll do it if there's any chance at all it'll help then its worth it:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- have you had a home birth?


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Ready- have you had a home birth?

No. As a nurse, I am firmly against it. As a woman, I find it somewhat appealing. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Ready- have you had a home birth?
> 
> No. As a nurse, I am firmly against it. As a woman, I find it somewhat appealing. :wacko:Click to expand...

Not a nurse, but feel the same.:wacko:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Ready- have you had a home birth?
> 
> No. As a nurse, I am firmly against it. As a woman, I find it somewhat appealing. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a nurse, but feel the same.:wacko:Click to expand...

I would never do it. The nurse in me wouldn't allow it. But, I can understand why someone would be drawn to it.


----------



## crystal443

LOL...It does sound lovely but I'm too much of a chicken :) It would be nice to be in a comfortable enviroment but there's always the fear of something going wrong!! Many women do it that's for sure :)


----------



## readyformore

Yeah, a lot of women do it. 

For those that want the more natural approach, I think that the best idea is to have a birth in a birthing center (connected to a hospital) and be delivered by a midwife. 

Those are few and hard to find though.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Ready- have you had a home birth?
> 
> No. As a nurse, I am firmly against it. As a woman, I find it somewhat appealing. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a nurse, but feel the same.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I would never do it. The nurse in me wouldn't allow it. But, I can understand why someone would be drawn to it.Click to expand...

i couldnt do it, the baby would come out covered in dog/cat hair!!


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Ready- have you had a home birth?
> 
> No. As a nurse, I am firmly against it. As a woman, I find it somewhat appealing. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Not a nurse, but feel the same.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I would never do it. The nurse in me wouldn't allow it. But, I can understand why someone would be drawn to it.Click to expand...
> 
> i couldnt do it, the baby would come out covered in dog/cat hair!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: awww the LO would be a fur baby lol...we had a Newfoundland dog and he shed soo much he could have made a coat for another dog lol, we only have the cat now and he rarely sheds because of the warm weather:thumbup:


----------



## sadie

dachsundmom said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> when was your cd1?
> 
> cd1....12/12
> 
> ov...cd13
> 
> bfp...9dpoClick to expand...

So basically, your numbers match my numbers, pretty closely. and I remember looking mine up for reassurance and they were right on target. My doc told me,as well. Dont even give this a second thought. Your doctor needs an enema.


----------



## LLbean

sadie said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> when was your cd1?
> 
> cd1....12/12
> 
> ov...cd13
> 
> bfp...9dpoClick to expand...
> 
> So basically, your numbers match my numbers, pretty closely. and I remember looking mine up for reassurance and they were right on target. My doc told me,as well. Dont even give this a second thought. Your doctor needs an enema.Click to expand...

a very very THICK one... like FIST sized enema LOL


----------



## hockey24

Ok experienced IVF'ers, I just got my drug protocol for my February IVF. 

My doc has me doing 225 of Follistim in the a.m., 150 of Follistim in the pm and 75 of Menopur in the pm.

What is Menopur? 

I'm so excited to finally get things rolling!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Hockey, that's fantastic news that you are finally starting.

I was on Menopur, it was all I was on, 375ml twice a day if I recall during the stimulation phase. I know know why you would be given a mixture, have you asked your clinic?


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I think my doc might be an idiot...

The 2nd beta, not a full 48 hours after the first...went from 575 to 1682.:thumbup:


----------



## alison29

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I think my doc might be an idiot...
> 
> The 2nd beta, not a full 48 hours after the first...went from 575 to 1682.:thumbup:

WOO HOO you are on your way...YOu should be feeling sick soon unless you are one of those LUCKY people who skips it and feels fab the entire time. I got sick at 5 weeks.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am trying to block that part out, lol


----------



## hockey24

GreenFingers said:


> Hi Hockey, that's fantastic news that you are finally starting.
> 
> I was on Menopur, it was all I was on, 375ml twice a day if I recall during the stimulation phase. I know know why you would be given a mixture, have you asked your clinic?

I haven't asked yet. I have to do a saline sonogram next week so I figure I'll then. I was just excited to have a plan and start rolling!! 

How are you feeling?? Any cravings?


----------



## readyformore

alison29 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I think my doc might be an idiot...
> 
> The 2nd beta, not a full 48 hours after the first...went from 575 to 1682.:thumbup:
> 
> WOO HOO you are on your way...YOu should be feeling sick soon unless you are one of those LUCKY people who skips it and feels fab the entire time. I got sick at 5 weeks.Click to expand...

If you're not sick, just lie, ok?
My last baby, I was sick 24/7 from 4weeks 1day, to 20 weeks. Then it came back at 36 weeks. :wacko:

Good news about the numbers. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:sick::haha::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I think my doc might be an idiot...
> 
> The 2nd beta, not a full 48 hours after the first...went from 575 to 1682.:thumbup:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I knew it!! there was no way that was low, what an idiot :dohh: yay hope they see something on the scan.

hockey great to hear from you and how exciting you are starting soon! I was on gonal f which is like follistim and repronex which is like menopur...I also wondered why the repronex as well and I looked it up..apparantly follistim/gonal f is just fsh but repronex/menopur is fsh and lh, so some clinics like to add that. I was on 300 gonal f and 75 repronex so very similar to you!


----------



## sarahincanada

I had an ultrasound this morning...first one for this cycle on CD11, the frozen cycles are much less interesting but also less stressful! they said my lining was 'perfect' and so Im starting progesterone tomorrow and back on monday :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, does the 19th still look good?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, does the 19th still look good?

yes, I will know for sure on monday but they said if everything still looks good its a go for thursday :thumbup: I paid the $1200 today and got my progesterone. I also told them that I am transferring 1....yikes!! my odds have gone down but Im trying to look at the big picture and be patient.


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AnnaLaura

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I think my doc might be an idiot...
> 
> The 2nd beta, not a full 48 hours after the first...went from 575 to 1682.:thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I think my doc might be an idiot...
> 
> The 2nd beta, not a full 48 hours after the first...went from 575 to 1682.:thumbup:

HA! Told ya!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I think my doc might be an idiot...
> 
> The 2nd beta, not a full 48 hours after the first...went from 575 to 1682.:thumbup:

:wohoo::wohoo::dance::happydance::dust:
You're doctor is truly an idiot but at least you found out and you can relax now:hugs: Perfect numbers and I cannot wait for your scan:thumbup:I think you really did it:haha:

Hockey- Not sure about your drugs I was on Puregon only last time and this time I'm on GonalF and Luveris...best of luck and can't wait to follow you:hugs:

Sarah-Wow not long now, it is a much less stressful cycle for you but that's a good thing. Some ladies tend to do better in a frozen cycle because they're bodies are so out of whack from stimming so I hope this is the case for you especially after 20 eggs in your fresh cycle. Everything crossed for you:thumbup::thumbup:

LL-On my way over to your journal now:thumbup:

Greenie- Hope everything is going well for you:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Brooke PLEASE do SLAP that Doctor for me!!!!

Ugh I can't believe how he put you through stuff for NO REASON!

Glad you showed him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crystal443

For a time that you shouldn't be stressed, it would have been pretty stressful...doctors:wacko: some need a refresher course I think


----------



## dachsundmom

I will talk to him about all of it when I see him Wed.:growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I will talk to him about all of it when I see him Wed.:growlmad:

yeah give him the what for! Tell him there are quite a few of us that would love to give him a piece of our minds too!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## GreenFingers

Dmon that is just fantastic news, can't wait to hear how the scan goes, when is that?

Sarah good news about your lining, not long now .....

Hockey/Crystal I'm good, nothing to report...very lucky I guess! 

Everyone else Hi and have a great weekend x x


----------



## GreenFingers

LL is I really 3 days until egg retrieval as it says in your ticker? I have totally lost track of your journal, heading over to catch up now x x


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> LL is I really 3 days until egg retrieval as it says in your ticker? I have totally lost track of your journal, heading over to catch up now x x

Yup, it happens on the 16th!


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> LL is I really 3 days until egg retrieval as it says in your ticker? I have totally lost track of your journal, heading over to catch up now x x
> 
> Yup, it happens on the 16th!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I cant wait. can you remind me of what happens the first 5 days for you...when do they do the pgd etc? I just remember you got the full report on the morning of the transfer. so your transfer might be next saturday, mine should be thursday. will you be testing your trigger out again? luckily I dont have a trigger so any lines will be baby but I know not to think anything too promising until the beta.
just one weekend to get through then an exciting week starts


----------



## readyformore

Sarah, this might sound really strange, but I woke up this morning and was thinking about your FET. Does that make me crazy. :blush::haha:

Anyway, I'm not sure if I mentioned it or not, but I have a good friend that has had many ET. Her fresh cycle failed, and those embryos were great. She used an egg donor that was in her late 20s. This particular donor had been used with 2 other women and both of those women got pregnant on the first ET. My friend then did a FET with remaining embryos and got pregnant. Her son is now 3, (and a little stinker too, lol).

Wishing you lots of luck. :hugs:

LL good luck with your transfer coming up. It sounds very exciting. :happydance:

Hockey, glad to see you're finally on the IVF train and hopefully going somewhere now. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Sarah, this might sound really strange, but I woke up this morning and was thinking about your FET. Does that make me crazy. :blush::haha:
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure if I mentioned it or not, but I have a good friend that has had many ET. Her fresh cycle failed, and those embryos were great. She used an egg donor that was in her late 20s. This particular donor had been used with 2 other women and both of those women got pregnant on the first ET. My friend then did a FET with remaining embryos and got pregnant. Her son is now 3, (and a little stinker too, lol).
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck. :hugs:
> 
> LL good luck with your transfer coming up. It sounds very exciting. :happydance:
> 
> Hockey, glad to see you're finally on the IVF train and hopefully going somewhere now. :thumbup:

haha no I dont think that was crazy! I was thinking about you the other night too thinking that I hope you get your bfp soon. so many regulars are pregnant now so I hope the luck continues. Ive been reading about a lot of successful FETs with SET. I am just going to keep in my mind it could take up to 6 months. I feel so much calmer since starting the acupuncture, have you ever tried it? its even helped my comfort eating, I feel more relaxed and dont feel the need to comfort with food :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, this might sound really strange, but I woke up this morning and was thinking about your FET. Does that make me crazy. :blush::haha:
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure if I mentioned it or not, but I have a good friend that has had many ET. Her fresh cycle failed, and those embryos were great. She used an egg donor that was in her late 20s. This particular donor had been used with 2 other women and both of those women got pregnant on the first ET. My friend then did a FET with remaining embryos and got pregnant. Her son is now 3, (and a little stinker too, lol).
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck. :hugs:
> 
> LL good luck with your transfer coming up. It sounds very exciting. :happydance:
> 
> Hockey, glad to see you're finally on the IVF train and hopefully going somewhere now. :thumbup:
> 
> haha no I dont think that was crazy! I was thinking about you the other night too thinking that I hope you get your bfp soon. so many regulars are pregnant now so I hope the luck continues. Ive been reading about a lot of successful FETs with SET. I am just going to keep in my mind it could take up to 6 months. I feel so much calmer since starting the acupuncture, have you ever tried it? its even helped my comfort eating, I feel more relaxed and dont feel the need to comfort with food :thumbup:Click to expand...

No, I've never tried it. I have heard good things about accupuncture while undergoing IVF. I would probably try it if I did IVF. I saw a show on tv last night and saw someone doing accupuncture. Something about the needles in the face really turned me off. Maybe I could do it and just ask to not have the face done! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

The 5 days is to see which ones make it ...the PGD tests happen between day 3 and day 5...they have to be big enough to test so...

I do not plan to test at all until the blood test. Lets see if I can do it ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, seriously? No POAS?:haha::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, this might sound really strange, but I woke up this morning and was thinking about your FET. Does that make me crazy. :blush::haha:
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure if I mentioned it or not, but I have a good friend that has had many ET. Her fresh cycle failed, and those embryos were great. She used an egg donor that was in her late 20s. This particular donor had been used with 2 other women and both of those women got pregnant on the first ET. My friend then did a FET with remaining embryos and got pregnant. Her son is now 3, (and a little stinker too, lol).
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck. :hugs:
> 
> LL good luck with your transfer coming up. It sounds very exciting. :happydance:
> 
> Hockey, glad to see you're finally on the IVF train and hopefully going somewhere now. :thumbup:
> 
> haha no I dont think that was crazy! I was thinking about you the other night too thinking that I hope you get your bfp soon. so many regulars are pregnant now so I hope the luck continues. Ive been reading about a lot of successful FETs with SET. I am just going to keep in my mind it could take up to 6 months. I feel so much calmer since starting the acupuncture, have you ever tried it? its even helped my comfort eating, I feel more relaxed and dont feel the need to comfort with food :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No, I've never tried it. I have heard good things about accupuncture while undergoing IVF. I would probably try it if I did IVF. I saw a show on tv last night and saw someone doing accupuncture. Something about the needles in the face really turned me off. Maybe I could do it and just ask to not have the face done! :haha:Click to expand...

ewww face would be horrible!! I lie face down and get one in the top of my head, a couple in the back of the neck, lower back and then legs if its before ovulation. I really do feel much calmer overall, she was saying if your nervous system is not working well its hard to get pregnant and this brings it into balance...so you would think acupuncture would help those not doing ivf too.

hi indigo, how are you feeling??!! :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

LOL Dmom...I said I was going to "attempt" to not POAS...:winkwink:

Sarah... needles...Acupuncture...I get them in my forehead, my head and my right ear...


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls :)

Sarah- I get mine in my face, forehead, cheeks etc. as well:thumbup: she also puts them in my stomach, and down my legs but she can't put them in even on both sides because I get a rash....weird hey? After she does the front I roll over and she does cupping for my spine and also does needles as well:thumbup: I go every two weeks now but wow what a difference it makes. I've read good things about cycles using frozen embies:thumbup: so I hope it's first time lucky for you!! Only a few more days to go!! Frozen or fresh at least your in with a chance:hugs:

LL- Can't wait to see how things go for you over the week:hugs: will you find out what gender again? Everything crossed for you, and I cannot believe you are going to try to make us wait until your bloods:growlmad::haha::haha: kidding of course, I'm sure you'll do what's best for you:hugs:

Indigo-Hey, hope your feeling better:hugs:

Ready-I think about all the girls alot on here:thumbup:It's not weird I think we talk to each other so much that it's natural to think about each other:thumbup:

Dmom-you've got an exciting week coming as well...can't wait to see how you get on with your scan:thumbup: 

Hockey- I hope your IVF journey is short and sweet,just as it should be:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes the PGD will let us know what we got


----------



## crystal443

Very exciting!! I hope it's one of each :)


----------



## LLbean

well not to be greedy but more than that would be awesome so we could freeze some LOL


----------



## readyformore

LLbean said:


> well not to be greedy but more than that would be awesome so we could freeze some LOL

Not greedy, just practical. :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

indeed :D

well just got my trigger shot...come on Monday and show us more eggies that grew and fertilized!


----------



## crystal443

I can't wait to see what your final numbers are...I've got everything crossed you end up getting some frosties as well:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!!

this time next week a couple of us will be pupo :happydance: LL cant wait to hear how tomorrow goes :kiss:

I was just thinking that I hope if any of my blasts are bad that they just fail the defrost so we can discard and get onto the next one. That would be so much better than them surviving for a week or a few weeks. my clinic says they have the highest defrost rate in the city, but I expect I will lose 1 or 2 in the process. 

I am now taking progesterone 3x a day! I had to print a little chart to tick off when I take them, as I also take estrace 2 x a day, and baby aspirin 1x.

how is everyone else?


----------



## LLbean

I will be doing the progesterone oil on Tuesday and the Heparin (instead of aspirin) after the transfer


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies :flower:

Good luck with your ER tomorrow LL, fingers crossed you get plenty of good eggs.

AFM, my first FS appointment tomorrow, and possibly my OH is going to JIAC (again! I've posted this on the LTTC thread but the lab failed to process his pre-Xmas SA :dohh::growlmad::cry:) so it's a busy day. I'm on cycle 2 of Clomid and seem to tolerate it pretty well, no SE :thumbup:

Sarah - not long now until your FET :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone!!
> 
> this time next week a couple of us will be pupo :happydance: LL cant wait to hear how tomorrow goes :kiss:
> 
> I was just thinking that I hope if any of my blasts are bad that they just fail the defrost so we can discard and get onto the next one. That would be so much better than them surviving for a week or a few weeks. my clinic says they have the highest defrost rate in the city, but I expect I will lose 1 or 2 in the process.
> 
> I am now taking progesterone 3x a day! I had to print a little chart to tick off when I take them, as I also take estrace 2 x a day, and baby aspirin 1x.
> 
> how is everyone else?

Hey Sarah - what is estrace?


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone!!
> 
> this time next week a couple of us will be pupo :happydance: LL cant wait to hear how tomorrow goes :kiss:
> 
> I was just thinking that I hope if any of my blasts are bad that they just fail the defrost so we can discard and get onto the next one. That would be so much better than them surviving for a week or a few weeks. my clinic says they have the highest defrost rate in the city, but I expect I will lose 1 or 2 in the process.
> 
> I am now taking progesterone 3x a day! I had to print a little chart to tick off when I take them, as I also take estrace 2 x a day, and baby aspirin 1x.
> 
> how is everyone else?
> 
> Hey Sarah - what is estrace?Click to expand...

estrogen :thumbup:


----------



## hockey24

Good luck LLBean with your retrieval tomorrow!! :thumbup:

Throwing lots of dust your way!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

hockey24 said:


> Good luck LLBean with your retrieval tomorrow!! :thumbup:
> 
> Throwing lots of dust your way!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you much!!!


----------



## crystal443

Good luck LL!!I'll be checking in :) can't wait to see how you go!!


----------



## constancev18

Good luck today, LLBean!!


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone!!
> 
> *this time next week a couple of us will be pupo  *LL cant wait to hear how tomorrow goes :kiss:
> 
> how is everyone else?

Yay, the more the merrier!! I can't wait until everyone has had her procedure.:hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

constancev18 said:


> Yay, the more the merrier!! I can't wait until everyone has had her procedure.:hugs:

Hey - 3 days since transfer....how are you doing??? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck, Liz!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

Good luck Elizabeth!


----------



## LLbean

Ok so 10 retrieved... Wonder what happened to the other 3....


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, this is wonderful!:happydance::hugs:

Did the doctor say if they couldn't get to the other 3 or if that had re-absorbed?


----------



## LLbean

they didn't say...they just said it was 10...will ask when they call


----------



## ChristineGG

Wow this thread has a lot of posts :thumbup: I couldn't read through all of them...This is my first cycle on medication and will be doing IUI this month. I'm on CD6 anyone close or having IUI this month?
:dust:


----------



## constancev18

LLbean said:


> Ok so 10 retrieved... Wonder what happened to the other 3....

Yay for 10 eggies, LL!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

*10 !!! *


----------



## constancev18

GreenFingers said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, the more the merrier!! I can't wait until everyone has had her procedure.:hugs:
> 
> *Hey - 3 days since transfer....how are you doing???* :hugs:Click to expand...

The progesterone in oil is giving me side effects so I can't tell what could be a promising p-symptom (TMI: like I had loads of cm yesterday, which I took as a good sign but...):wacko: 

Thankfully (?) I'm overwhelmed by work bc I unexpectedly had to take more time off (bc af was delayed which delayed procedure) so I don't have time to obsess like I know I would. Gah! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

LL, you might have had a few empty follies, not all of them have eggs sometimes.. That doesn't impact quality though so don't worry about that. Ten is still a great number to work with. Let them be 10 super eggs[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Can't wait to see how they do:hugs:

Sarah- you're getting close to transfer day:hugs: Can't wait to see how you're little guy or gal does:thumbup: Question for you, how long does it take to thaw an embie? 

Dmom- Soon scan time :happydance::happydance: cannot wait:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LL I wrote on your journal so :hugs: :kiss:

crystal Im not sure how long it takes to defrost, but I dont think long. They defrosted hubbies sperm while I was there, so perhaps this is the same? I know they want the consents signed as they defrost before you come in...I suppose to have time to watch the blast and make sure its looking good, and if not have time to defrost another. 

so my ultrasound was perfect, it went from 'triple layered' on friday to 'compacting' now that Im on progesterone as well. transfer will be on thursday, they will phone on wednesday with my time. had a little bit of self doubt and almost changed to 2 embies, I was so tired getting up at 5:30am to drive 2 hours that I was thinking I dont want to do this every month, but I didnt end up changing anything so 1 it is.

after I went to crate and barrell and spent $250 :winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

ChristineGG said:


> Wow this thread has a lot of posts :thumbup: I couldn't read through all of them...This is my first cycle on medication and will be doing IUI this month. I'm on CD6 anyone close or having IUI this month?
> :dust:

welcome!! there are a couple of people doing IUIs in this thread, hopefully they will come and say hi. 3 of us are doing the IVF thing so we are chatting a lot but please do join in. I did 3 IUIs myself. what meds are you on?


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Liz, this is wonderful!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> Did the doctor say if they couldn't get to the other 3 or if that had re-absorbed?

its quite common for follicles to be empty, and some could have more than one egg too. I had 19 follicles but 20 eggs so either one had two eggs in, or they were counting wrong!


----------



## sarahincanada

awww love the cartoon dmom!! one of my jacks is lower to the ground and always gets filthy!


----------



## LLbean

Yes I asked the nurse and this was her response
Just because there is a follicle, does not mean there is an egg - so the follicles were probably just empty, but I have not had a chance to talk to the lab - I'll know more tomorrow

so lets see...I don't care how many but I do want them healthy ones!!!


----------



## readyformore

ChristineGG said:


> Wow this thread has a lot of posts :thumbup: I couldn't read through all of them...This is my first cycle on medication and will be doing IUI this month. I'm on CD6 anyone close or having IUI this month?
> :dust:

:hi: Christine!

I am on CD10 of a femara/IUI cycle. I'm going in for a scan tomorrow to check for follicles/size and hopefully scheule IUI for cd14. 

Northstar is not too far behind me, and on clomid. I don't think she's doing IUI though.


----------



## readyformore

LL-10 follies sounds great! :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

All just in time for Valentine's Day! A love bfp. (i am not really into the holiday, but this year i think it is going to be extra special for a lot of you!....)

bring on the LOVE! :flower:


....goofy, i know.


----------



## ChristineGG

Hi readyformore! How many and what size follicles did you have on your last u/s? I went this morning I have a total of 6; 4 under 10 and 1 12x13 and 1 10x10. Good luck tomorrow and please keep me posted!!


----------



## readyformore

ChristineGG said:


> Hi readyformore! How many and what size follicles did you have on your last u/s? I went this morning I have a total of 6; 4 under 10 and 1 12x13 and 1 10x10. Good luck tomorrow and please keep me posted!!

Last cycle, I had a 14 and a 20 on cd12. I triggered that day and had IUI on cd13. I'm pretty sure that I didn't ovulate until late on the 14th or possibly on the 15th. I recall this being an issue the last time I did IUI. I ovulated late from the trigger. I think timing is critical. Even if I am mature tomorrow, I plan to hold off from IUI til the 14th, but I have a good feeling that I will ovulate later this cycle. I am very curious to see what they say. Last cycle of femara, I had a lot more ovulation pain at this point. :shrug:


Did you try and clomid/femara, or did you go straight to injectables?


----------



## ChristineGG

readyformore said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Hi readyformore! How many and what size follicles did you have on your last u/s? I went this morning I have a total of 6; 4 under 10 and 1 12x13 and 1 10x10. Good luck tomorrow and please keep me posted!!
> 
> Last cycle, I had a 14 and a 20 on cd12. I triggered that day and had IUI on cd13. I'm pretty sure that I didn't ovulate until late on the 14th or possibly on the 15th. I recall this being an issue the last time I did IUI. I ovulated late from the trigger. I think timing is critical. Even if I am mature tomorrow, I plan to hold off from IUI til the 14th, but I have a good feeling that I will ovulate later this cycle. I am very curious to see what they say. Last cycle of femara, I had a lot more ovulation pain at this point. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Did you try and clomid/femara, or did you go straight to injectables?Click to expand...

Does your RE do bloodwork to figure out when you ovulate or are they having you do a test at home? I never knew when I was ovulating before unless I took a test(it would change almost every month). 

I went straigt to injectables, my RE recommended it w IUI.


----------



## readyformore

Christine, I have monitoring to check on my follicle size. When they get large enough, we do a trigger shot and time IUI accordingly. So, it sounds really similar to injectables. 

I don't do opks at home to determine my time. I was given the option, but refused. I have only ever had 1 +opk, despite the fact that I ovulate every month. I must have a short LH surge and I tend to be really well hydrated which can dilute the LH anyway. But, even without meds, my ovulation is like a great big blinking neon sign, lol. Determining my fertile time has never been an issue for me.


----------



## ChristineGG

readyformore said:


> Christine, I have monitoring to check on my follicle size. When they get large enough, we do a trigger shot and time IUI accordingly. So, it sounds really similar to injectables.
> 
> I don't do opks at home to determine my time. I was given the option, but refused. I have only ever had 1 +opk, despite the fact that I ovulate every month. I must have a short LH surge and I tend to be really well hydrated which can dilute the LH anyway. But, even without meds, my ovulation is like a great big blinking neon sign, lol. Determining my fertile time has never been an issue for me.

That's great that you can tell when you O. 
Good luck tomorrow keep me potsed!


----------



## readyformore

ChristineGG said:


> That's great that you can tell when you O.

Yeah, but it hasn't really gotten me anywhere. :dohh:

When's your next scan?


----------



## ChristineGG

readyformore said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> That's great that you can tell when you O.
> 
> Yeah, but it hasn't really gotten me anywhere. :dohh:
> 
> When's your next scan?Click to expand...

Thursday morning then they call me between 2-6pm.


----------



## hockey24

LLbean said:


> Yes I asked the nurse and this was her response
> Just because there is a follicle, does not mean there is an egg - so the follicles were probably just empty, but I have not had a chance to talk to the lab - I'll know more tomorrow
> 
> so lets see...I don't care how many but I do want them healthy ones!!!

Yeah!!! Congrats!! 10 is fantastic!!! The next few days are going to be so exciting!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Sarah- DH keeps asking about the thawing and freezing process and I don't know so I thought I'd ask you :) Are you getting excited? I'd be over the moon because at least you know you've got something there and your in with a shot!! Can't wait to see how you go!

Ready- Hope you get a beter idea at your scan of when to trigger, I'd be a mess if I had to do IUI...lol

Hockey- How's it all going for you? 

Welcome newcomers and hi everyone else :) Not much going on for me, I start the nasal spray today so I guess we're slowly moving forward lol


----------



## LLbean

Crystal can't wait to hear how it goes for you!!!


----------



## Natsby

Good luck Ready- 
I´m lurking here whilst getting ready to do IUI in March, it is good to see all your progress and think I´ll be joining you soon! Good luck everyone.


----------



## readyformore

I had my cd11 scan today. 
1 follicle 20mm. Lining is good at 7.5.

They wanted me to trigger today and do IUI on cd13. I suggested trigger cd12 and IUI on cd14. 
The last time I did this, I also interfered but suggested to have IUI on cd13, then I think I ov'd on cd14 or 15, (I should have listened to them, but felt ov was imminent). So I am a little nervous that my timing will be off. Ok, maybe I'm a lot bit nervous. 

I'm trying to keep perspective that it will take a couple of cycles just to get the timing right, so hopefully, I will have a good plan for February. :thumbup:

I also keep trying to be realistic. My RE says it's only a 15% chance of conception and that, "For most women, this won't work." I mentioned this to my friend, (aka fertile mertile. She had 2 sets of twins in 21 months.....unassisted...... each conception from her first cycle of well timed bd). My friend said to me, "And what were the odds that I would have 2 sets of twins in a row from having unprotected sex only 2 times? 

Well................I couldn't really come up with a response to that. But, it did make me think that maybe this is possible!! :haha:

Happy fertilization everyone!! :drunk::loopy:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Thanks Sarah- DH keeps asking about the thawing and freezing process and I don't know so I thought I'd ask you :) Are you getting excited? I'd be over the moon because at least you know you've got something there and your in with a shot!! Can't wait to see how you go!

Im not really excited. I guess I have it in my head its going to take time now that Im only doing one, so Im not getting excited or overthinking it you know? acupuncture has really worked wonders for me, Ive felt quite calm and patient this whole month. my comfort eating / cravings have calmed down too. as Im not being stimulated I guess I have different spots than others (dont have the face) and its definitely made me feel really chill. Im happy that I will have one of my blasts inside me soon though, they are like my 8 kids :haha:

and yay for starting spray, you will be having a transfer before we know it :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

crystal443 said:


> Hockey- How's it all going for you?

I'm on BCP's until we start the cycle in mid February. So right now, I get to stalk all of your progress - which is awesome because I just build on all of your excitement and good news! :happydance:

I'm not familiar with the nasal spray - is this something you do before you start meds?


----------



## sadie

Ready, i know it costs a little more, but hw about doing back to back IUI?


----------



## readyformore

sadie said:


> Ready, i know it costs a little more, but hw about doing back to back IUI?

Thanks sadie. It's not a cost issue. 
DH has a normal count, but it goes in the toilet with daily ejaculations. So, not really worth the effort of getting there twice. 

You know you've done too many IUIs, when you know what your husband's sperm count is after 7 straight days of sex, 3 straight days of sex, 4 days of abstinence, and 2 days of abstinence. :wacko:


----------



## ChristineGG

crystal443 said:


> Thanks Sarah- DH keeps asking about the thawing and freezing process and I don't know so I thought I'd ask you :) Are you getting excited? I'd be over the moon because at least you know you've got something there and your in with a shot!! Can't wait to see how you go!
> 
> Ready- Hope you get a beter idea at your scan of when to trigger, I'd be a mess if I had to do IUI...lol
> 
> Hockey- How's it all going for you?
> 
> Welcome newcomers and hi everyone else :) Not much going on for me, I start the nasal spray today so I guess we're slowly moving forward lol

Good luck with the nasal spray :dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

readyformore said:


> I had my cd11 scan today.
> 1 follicle 20mm. Lining is good at 7.5.
> 
> They wanted me to trigger today and do IUI on cd13. I suggested trigger cd12 and IUI on cd14.
> The last time I did this, I also interfered but suggested to have IUI on cd13, then I think I ov'd on cd14 or 15, (I should have listened to them, but felt ov was imminent). So I am a little nervous that my timing will be off. Ok, maybe I'm a lot bit nervous.
> 
> I'm trying to keep perspective that it will take a couple of cycles just to get the timing right, so hopefully, I will have a good plan for February. :thumbup:
> 
> I also keep trying to be realistic. My RE says it's only a 15% chance of conception and that, "For most women, this won't work." I mentioned this to my friend, (aka fertile mertile. She had 2 sets of twins in 21 months.....unassisted...... each conception from her first cycle of well timed bd). My friend said to me, "And what were the odds that I would have 2 sets of twins in a row from having unprotected sex only 2 times?
> 
> Well................I couldn't really come up with a response to that. But, it did make me think that maybe this is possible!! :haha:
> 
> Happy fertilization everyone!! :drunk::loopy:

Thats a great size follie! Doesn't the trigger force O :wacko:


----------



## readyformore

ChristineGG said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I had my cd11 scan today.
> 1 follicle 20mm. Lining is good at 7.5.
> 
> They wanted me to trigger today and do IUI on cd13. I suggested trigger cd12 and IUI on cd14.
> The last time I did this, I also interfered but suggested to have IUI on cd13, then I think I ov'd on cd14 or 15, (I should have listened to them, but felt ov was imminent). So I am a little nervous that my timing will be off. Ok, maybe I'm a lot bit nervous.
> 
> I'm trying to keep perspective that it will take a couple of cycles just to get the timing right, so hopefully, I will have a good plan for February. :thumbup:
> 
> I also keep trying to be realistic. My RE says it's only a 15% chance of conception and that, "For most women, this won't work." I mentioned this to my friend, (aka fertile mertile. She had 2 sets of twins in 21 months.....unassisted...... each conception from her first cycle of well timed bd). My friend said to me, "And what were the odds that I would have 2 sets of twins in a row from having unprotected sex only 2 times?
> 
> Well................I couldn't really come up with a response to that. But, it did make me think that maybe this is possible!! :haha:
> 
> Happy fertilization everyone!! :drunk::loopy:
> 
> Thats a great size follie! Doesn't the trigger force O :wacko:Click to expand...

It does. My body seems to respond late to the trigger though. 
I think it just ovulates when it wants to regardless of trigger. :haha:


----------



## ChristineGG

readyformore said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I had my cd11 scan today.
> 1 follicle 20mm. Lining is good at 7.5.
> 
> They wanted me to trigger today and do IUI on cd13. I suggested trigger cd12 and IUI on cd14.
> The last time I did this, I also interfered but suggested to have IUI on cd13, then I think I ov'd on cd14 or 15, (I should have listened to them, but felt ov was imminent). So I am a little nervous that my timing will be off. Ok, maybe I'm a lot bit nervous.
> 
> I'm trying to keep perspective that it will take a couple of cycles just to get the timing right, so hopefully, I will have a good plan for February. :thumbup:
> 
> I also keep trying to be realistic. My RE says it's only a 15% chance of conception and that, "For most women, this won't work." I mentioned this to my friend, (aka fertile mertile. She had 2 sets of twins in 21 months.....unassisted...... each conception from her first cycle of well timed bd). My friend said to me, "And what were the odds that I would have 2 sets of twins in a row from having unprotected sex only 2 times?
> 
> Well................I couldn't really come up with a response to that. But, it did make me think that maybe this is possible!! :haha:
> 
> Happy fertilization everyone!! :drunk::loopy:
> 
> Thats a great size follie! Doesn't the trigger force O :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It does. My body seems to respond late to the trigger though.
> I think it just ovulates when it wants to regardless of trigger. :haha:Click to expand...

Phew I was confused for a minute :dohh: 
Our bodies don't like bosses :haha:


----------



## crystal443

hockey24 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Hockey- How's it all going for you?
> 
> I'm on BCP's until we start the cycle in mid February. So right now, I get to stalk all of your progress - which is awesome because I just build on all of your excitement and good news! :happydance:
> 
> I'm not familiar with the nasal spray - is this something you do before you start meds?Click to expand...

Ahhh...so your on the long protocol as well:thumbup: the nasal spray is the suppressor so I don't ovulate...I go stop the pill on the 24th and then have a scan on the 31st and if my ovaries are quiet I can start stimming at that point:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, wouldn't the BCP suppress your OV anyway? Is the spray just a safety net?


----------



## hockey24

crystal443 said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Hockey- How's it all going for you?
> 
> I'm on BCP's until we start the cycle in mid February. So right now, I get to stalk all of your progress - which is awesome because I just build on all of your excitement and good news! :happydance:
> 
> I'm not familiar with the nasal spray - is this something you do before you start meds?Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh...so your on the long protocol as well:thumbup: the nasal spray is the suppressor so I don't ovulate...I go stop the pill on the 24th and then have a scan on the 31st and if my ovaries are quiet I can start stimming at that point:thumbup:Click to expand...

Interesting - I didn't know that about the nasal spray. So when you go in on the 31st - will AF have already arrived? Does that put you a few days into your cycle? Here's hoping for some quiet ovaries so you can start stimming!! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Dmom- the BCP let's them take control of my cycle so I'm on their schedule and the spray will stop my ovaries from doing anything. I think because my body fights back so much the FS wanted to take total control...so I think the plan is that with the BCP and the spray he'll give my ovaries a good rest and then when they start to be stimulated they won't be so sluggish. that's the plan but then again there's no guarantee..so fingers crossed!! Can't wait to hear how you do at your scan!!

Hockey- The spray is called Synarel and is used to suppress the ovaries while they're being stimulated :) Do you know what you'll be on for stimulating etc?


----------



## crystal443

Hockey - sorry I forgot to tell you, FS said I may have a breakthrough bleed after I stop the pill on the 24th if not I won't need to have an AF because the spray will have stopped all ovarian action so I can start stimulating at any point after my scan on the 31st. It gets confusing with so many different protocols that's for sure:)


----------



## hockey24

You are definitely right! So many different protocols - its gets confusing! But everyone's body reacts differently so I guess we have to trust our doctors. 

I'm on BCP's until 2/13 and start the shots on 2/18. 

My drug protocol to start is:
225 units of Follistim in the a.m.
150 units of Follistim in the p.m.
75 units of Menopur in the p.m.

Looks like I will be right behind you!


----------



## hockey24

So I had a saline sonogram this morning to check on a small fibroid that I have. The doctor feels there is a risk that it could cause issues with implantation. This is the same fibroid I've had that he didn't seem to think was an issue with IUI's but for IVF maybe. Ideally, you would want to remove it - which has a recovery time of 3-4 months (meaning no TTC). :nope:

So now the question is - do I go ahead with IVF anyway and hope it doesn't cause any issues or do IVF, freeze the eggs, have the surgery and hope that I have eggs that make it through thaw and have them transferred after recovery? :shrug:

I'm just so disappointed. I feel like I've been waiting to get to IVF and now that I'm finally there - its another 4 month wait. This is so emotionally draining!! :cry:

I'm leaning towards going through the IVF process and making a game day decision based on egg counts.


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe the doc could pick a different location for implantation?


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> So I had a saline sonogram this morning to check on a small fibroid that I have. The doctor feels there is a risk that it could cause issues with implantation. This is the same fibroid I've had that he didn't seem to think was an issue with IUI's but for IVF maybe. Ideally, you would want to remove it - which has a recovery time of 3-4 months (meaning no TTC). :nope:
> 
> So now the question is - do I go ahead with IVF anyway and hope it doesn't cause any issues or do IVF, freeze the eggs, have the surgery and hope that I have eggs that make it through thaw and have them transferred after recovery? :shrug:
> 
> I'm just so disappointed. I feel like I've been waiting to get to IVF and now that I'm finally there - its another 4 month wait. This is so emotionally draining!! :cry:
> 
> I'm leaning towards going through the IVF process and making a game day decision based on egg counts.

oh no :growlmad: why such a long wait? I was allowed to TTC right after my polyp removal, they just said no intercourse for a week. why so long? Ive never heard of 3-4 month recovery and in fact my FS told me that having an 'injury' to the uterus helps with blood flow (she might do a biopsy on me if I have a couple of failed FETs).

where is the fibroid and how big? its a difficult one, the best thing would be to have it removed so you have the best chances....if theres only a 30% chance of the IVF working already you want to have the perfect environment. You could do the IVF now and see how you do...if you ended up with lots of choice like me you could transfer one and freeze the rest. if that doesnt work have the surgery and then do FETs after. If you dont have much choice you could freeze them all and do FETS later. Ask them they defrost rate....my clinic is 85-90% so I shouldnt lose many.

Im so sorry, I know how it feels. I had to wait 3 months to have my polyp removed and that felt like a lifetime. And I had a wait a month after my failed IVF and that was hard. Waiting is hard :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe the doc could pick a different location for implantation?

the doc can put the embryo in the uterus but they cant really know where its going to choose to implant. it probably floats around for a while...if it immediately attached that would be perfect.


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe the doc could pick a different location for implantation?
> 
> the doc can put the embryo in the uterus but they cant really know where its going to choose to implant. it probably floats around for a while...if it immediately attached that would be perfect.Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

I'm not sure why the long recovery - but I've heard that from others on this forum as well. As soon as he said something about surgery - I knew it was bad news. 

But its a small fibroid that I've had for months now. It hasn't changed in size or location. Before the doctor didn't seem to think it was an issue but now that we are doing IVF, he says there is a risk. He's not making any recommendations, just wants me to know the situation and make my own decision. 

He said I could go through IVF, get pregnant and if I do miscarry - is it because I have 39 year old eggs or because of the fibroid? Who knows! 

I think we will probably go through IVF and see what kind of egg count we get - if we get lucky and have lots of eggs like Sarah - then, I'll definitely transfer 1 or 2 and freeze the rest. But if not, I'll have to decide at the time what to do. I would feel better having the surgery if I knew I had a stash of eggs waiting for me. :flower:

Part of me wants to go through IVF regardless but there is another side that says - maybe this is why you haven't gotten pregnant before? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Crap Hockey. That just sucks ass! 

I'm so sorry. 

I'm not sure that 3-4 months recovery time is really going to be detrimental to your fertility.

Maybe getting a second opinion is a good idea. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## hockey24

Readyformore - you hit the nail on the head - it does suck ass! :growlmad:

But it is what it is and will have to accept and continue moving forward - even if the journey just seems to keep getting longer!! :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

hocky did they say specifically you would have to wait 3-4 months? I just find that bizarre, as I had the exact same surgery. I also was hoping that was why I wasnt getting pregnant but its been almost a year since removal so I think its just the eggs.

if the embryo attaches onto the fibroid it would miscarry, as theres no blood supply etc. It would be a real shame to lose a good embryo that way. I would get it removed but do the ivf first as we talked about. I would also ask them for exact details why you have to wait 3-4 months.


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> But it is what it is and will have to accept and continue moving forward - even if the journey just seems to keep getting longer!! :dohh:

thats a good attitude, theres a lot of waiting with ttcing. even when you start IVF the first one might now work then you have to wait for FETS or fresh cycles. And even if you get a bfp theres waiting till the beta, scans etc. I think we all have to get used to waiting!!

are you one of the people doing acupuncture? if not I really recommend it, its made me so much less anxious about everything.


----------



## crystal443

Hockey:hugs::hugs:very decision to make, maybe he thinks the drugs for IVF will make it grow? Other then that I can't see the difference between an IUI cycle and an IVF cycle:shrug: Hope you can make the a decision that your happy and comfortable with:hugs: 3-4months is long time to recover but you want the best chance of success as well, maybe as you said go through the stimulation process and see what happens:shrug:You can either freeze the eggs if the fibroid gets bigger or move forward if everything stays the same:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK if this will help or not, but my doc found 3 fibroids in my uterus today...they are on the outer edge, so he said not to worry. I guess the concern is if they are located inside the uterus.:flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies! 

Name: Ann
Age: 38
How many children: 0
How long TTC current bean: Since July 2011
Any problems diagnosed: 0 Sperm. Using donor sperm.
Previous/Current treatments: 1 IUI in Nov. - BFN
Future Plan: Continue IUI and hoping for a BFP soon.

We just had our 2nd IUI today and I had two mature follicles (unmedicated). AF is due Feb. 2nd.

BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> IDK if this will help or not, but my doc found 3 fibroids in my uterus today...they are on the outer edge, so he said not to worry. I guess the concern is if they are located inside the uterus.:flower:

ooooh I kept thinking it was tomorrow, so how did it go?? could they see the sack etc? 

my polyp was right in the 'preferred area for implantation' :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:

Fresh meat!:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, we saw the yolk sac and it measures at 5+2...right where FF said it should be, lol.

Left side OV.:flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, we saw the yolk sac and it measures at 5+2...right where FF said it should be, lol.
> 
> Left side OV.:flower:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

that's awesome Dmom...so is it sinking in yet???


----------



## crystal443

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Dmom so glad everything went well, I asked in the other thread how it went:hugs: so glad the LO is doing well:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Since this is still the TTC forum, I won't put up pics or say much, but it is starting to sink in. However, I probably won't leave this side of BnB, until someone kicks me out.

The 'other' place is too dismal.:haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

good because we need you here!!!


----------



## Natsby

That is so fantastic Dmom, have you broken the news to Porkchop yet? You may have some jealously issues to deal with there!


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> That is so fantastic Dmom, have you broken the news to Porkchop yet? You may have some jealously issues to deal with there!

He is on a need-to-know basis!:haha::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

We have another appointment in 2 weeks for injection consultation so I'm going to push for more information. I find it odd that 4 months ago the doc thought it was small and buried in the lining, which would make it difficult to remove surgically. He was ready to move forward with IVF at full speed back then. 

But enough of the downer talk!

Dachsundmon - Congrats! Sounds like things are moving along fantasticly!!

Sarah - good luck tomorrow with your transfer! Very anxious to hear how those little eggies de-thaw! 

LLBean - when do you hear more? Friday?


----------



## dachsundmom

The next few days on this thread are huge!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

yes hopefully wonderful days

I tell you what Dmom...just because you asked, I will do a FRER before the transfer on Saturday ...just to see how HCG is doing that day...hopefully out of my system


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Since this is still the TTC forum, I won't put up pics or say much, but it is starting to sink in. However, I probably won't leave this side of BnB, until someone kicks me out.
> 
> The 'other' place is too dismal.:haha::hugs:

who cares if its the TTC forum, you are a regular (not a drive by giving hope!!) and so we want you to talk about it!! as it does give us hope and we are all so pleased for you.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, you know I don't do hope!:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, you know I don't do hope!:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ok so MANIFEST perfect eggs for me then :winkwink: seems that worked well for you :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Sarah - good luck tomorrow with your transfer! Very anxious to hear how those little eggies de-thaw!

EGG, not eggies :baby: :haha:
I almost had a breakdown again today and ordered them to defrost 2. luckily I was out when they phoned to tell me my time tomorrow (10am) otherwise I might have done it. we had a dog loose in the back conservation behind us and I was trying to tempt him to me with food. It didnt work and he was still running around later and I attempted again, but he wasnt having any of it. he is a big husky looking thing, pure white, with different coloured eyes. the humane society were called but not sure if they got him, he would run off anytime you went near him.

LL so are you testing every day again? I think I will start on tuesday, thats 5dpt, 10dpo. We are going to a hotel over the border in buffalo on saturday/sunday to relax and so Im going to stock up on frer as you get 2 for $16 over there, here its 2 for that price.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, you know I don't do hope!:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

but you are one of the only ones that has actually given me hope!!!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - good luck tomorrow with your transfer! Very anxious to hear how those little eggies de-thaw!
> 
> EGG, not eggies :baby: :haha:
> I almost had a breakdown again today and ordered them to defrost 2. luckily I was out when they phoned to tell me my time tomorrow (10am) otherwise I might have done it. we had a dog loose in the back conservation behind us and I was trying to tempt him to me with food. It didnt work and he was still running around later and I attempted again, but he wasnt having any of it. he is a big husky looking thing, pure white, with different coloured eyes. the humane society were called but not sure if they got him, he would run off anytime you went near him.
> 
> LL so are you testing every day again? I think I will start on tuesday, thats 5dpt, 10dpo. We are going to a hotel over the border in buffalo on saturday/sunday to relax and so Im going to stock up on frer as you get 2 for $16 over there, here its 2 for that price.Click to expand...

no not every day...just to see the HCG out of my system that day...lets see what happens...don't want to get ahead of myself

BTW...get 3 FRER for under $9 at Walmart! Do they have that in Canada? and if you print out the coupon from their website it is cheaper (I believe $2 less)


----------



## sarahincanada

what!! I will go to walmart when in buffalo then. the walmart in canada is 2 for $17.
wheres the coupon??


----------



## readyformore

Hi froliky!! Good luck with the IUI. I am also in my second round and the actual IUI is scheduled for Friday. :flower:

Christine-I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. :flower:

Sarah-I totally get what you are saying. I'm not doing IVF, but I'm starting to get panicky. Maybe the trigger timing will be off, maybe I should do IUI on cd15 and not 14, maybe we shouldn't have had sex last night, maybe........... 
It's nerve wracking and induces panic. We all just want to maximize our chances the best we can, so I can understand why you are second guessing SET. :hugs:

LL-this is taking too long. When do you know how they are growing? 

Dmom-good news about the scan. :thumbup: If you are manifesting, can I place my order? Screw the egg and sperm..........manifest a full term baby for me. :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Am I the only one that isn't obsessed with POAS? :shrug:

You guys crack me up! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, you know I don't do hope!:haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> but you are one of the only ones that has actually given me hope!!!Click to expand...

That was an accident!:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am manifesting for everyone!


----------



## constancev18

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - good luck tomorrow with your transfer! Very anxious to hear how those little eggies de-thaw!
> 
> EGG, not eggies :baby: :haha:
> 
> LL so are you testing every day again? I think I will start on tuesday, thats 5dpt, 10dpo. We are going to a hotel over the border in buffalo on saturday/sunday to relax and so Im going to stock up on frer as you get 2 for $16 over there, here its 2 for that price.Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow, Sarah. And enjoy the serenity of staying in a hotel.

PS I didn't know you could test sooner than 2wks after transfer. This is good news!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, if you go to the FR website, they have the coupon for you to print. Inside the box, on the instruction page, there is also a coupon. I have been known to buy one box, open it in the store, and tear off the coupon for the rest of my purchase.:haha:

If you look at Walmart, they usually have the 2 pack for $8, and there is a free 3rd test in the box.


----------



## constancev18

froliky2011 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Name: Ann
> Age: 38
> How many children: 0
> How long TTC current bean: Since July 2011
> Any problems diagnosed: 0 Sperm. Using donor sperm.
> Previous/Current treatments: 1 IUI in Nov. - BFN
> Future Plan: Continue IUI and hoping for a BFP soon.
> 
> *We just had our 2nd IUI *today and I had two mature follicles (unmedicated). AF is due Feb. 2nd.
> 
> BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fingers crossed for you, Ann!:happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hockey I am so gutted for you, I know how long you have been waiting for this IVF cycle, it's a difficult call but I am sure you will make the right decision! X x

Sarah- omg good luck tomorrow, what time is it happening? 

Dmon great news about your scan, have you got any symptoms yet?

Ready good luck with your IUI x x

How you doing LL, hope the time is not dragging too much x x

Who have I forgotten? It's hard to keep up here, hi everyone else!


----------



## dachsundmom

I only have sore boobs, that could be the prometrium...which is totally ruining my skin.


----------



## LLbean

look...got it today...in case you can't see it the price was $8.98..with tax and all it was $9.61 9and that was without a coupon...stupid me left them at home.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Open the box in the store, lol.


----------



## LLbean

readyformore said:


> Hi froliky!! Good luck with the IUI. I am also in my second round and the actual IUI is scheduled for Friday. :flower:
> 
> Christine-I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. :flower:
> 
> Sarah-I totally get what you are saying. I'm not doing IVF, but I'm starting to get panicky. Maybe the trigger timing will be off, maybe I should do IUI on cd15 and not 14, maybe we shouldn't have had sex last night, maybe...........
> It's nerve wracking and induces panic. We all just want to maximize our chances the best we can, so I can understand why you are second guessing SET. :hugs:
> 
> LL-this is taking too long. When do you know how they are growing?
> 
> Dmom-good news about the scan. :thumbup: If you are manifesting, can I place my order? Screw the egg and sperm..........manifest a full term baby for me. :thumbup:


I don't lol

they will only know on Saturday morning from what I was told


----------



## sadie

dachsundmom said:


> IDK if this will help or not, but my doc found 3 fibroids in my uterus today...they are on the outer edge, so he said not to worry. I guess the concern is if they are located inside the uterus.:flower:

I have a big one on the inside of mine... In my photo, you can see it on the baby's head! Last time we checked it was measuring 5cm x 4cm x 5cm and thatis the same size from a month before, so itsnot growing,atm! I think i always had it, but the clomid made it grow. I have been told not to worry, but if it blocks the canal, I'd need a c-section....


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> look...got it today...in case you can't see it the price was $8.98..with tax and all it was $9.61 9and that was without a coupon...stupid me left them at home.

wow thats amazing! I cant believe how cheap. Im going to get 5 boxes!! 

dmom thank you, I will print the coupon :happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Good luck with your transfer Sarah!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:

Sarah, good luck today and I cannot wait for your report! Enjoy your time in the hotel and I hope Buffalo isn't to snowy right now. If you have never had one, eat a beef on weck sandwich while in NY; you'll not be disappointed.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Good luck today Sarah!!! Lots of baby dust to you!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

Good luck Sarah - so excited for you x x


----------



## LLbean

https://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Cute%20Animated%20Emoticons/cheerleader.gifSarahhttps://freeemoticonsandsmileys.com/animated%20emoticons/Cute%20Animated%20Emoticons/cheerleader.gif

Just thinking of you and wanted to wish you
https://blog.timesunion.com/kristi/files/2011/06/Good-Luck.gif


----------



## sarahincanada

im back and +1...at least for a few days!! the first blast they defrosted survived :happydance: and looked good, it was rated at 4BB. They are kinda dehydrated from the freezing and they said it was starting to expand. Im now in bed for a couple of days. Say a prayer for us!! I go for my beta test next saturday, will know the results on sunday, and if it hasnt worked I only have to wait 2 weeks to try again with another one (or two) of my 7 :happydance:

I asked them if a blast that survives the defrost and thaw means its a good one, and she said its a good sign, but I dont think thats always true as lots of FETS fail. I asked them if they are picky about what they freeze and they said very, and just as fussy when defrosting too and if anything doesnt look 100% they get a 2nd opinion and decide whether to defrost another. so that made me feel good.

the 4BB was actually the best grade of all 10 blasts (better than the 2 originally transferred) so I asked if that meant its likely to perform better than one of my 2BB or 3BC frosties. They said its just a visual grading at the time and seeing as they cant see inside its not always a good indicator. I suppose thats why someone with perfect blasts doesnt get pregnant and someone with badly graded at day 3 does, as all that matters is whats inside.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;8-[


----------



## sarahincanada

LL is it tomorrow you will get a report? or was it today, I forget


----------



## readyformore

Sounds great Sarah.

I'm rooting for you!!


----------



## LLbean

Sarah hope it is a very sticky bean for you!!!

Well tomorrow supposedly...I begged her and said "please don't make me come in and hold my pee for that long if nothing is there to do" she said they should have results tomorrow so hopefully when they call to schedule a transfer time it is because at least one passed


----------



## GreenFingers

Yeah Sarah, so pleased for you, get those feet up and relax! Did you have acupuncture today? I had it twice on ET day, before and after!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- Wow great news, hope this one is "the one" and nice to know about grading because I've noticed that as well, some ladies have badly graded embies at day three and do really well and then day five that's been graded excellent doesn't do anything. So that is very interesting, and the fact you can try again in two weeks if you need to is also great!! I hope this one takes and you don't need to worry about it and you can keep your frosties for in a few years:)


----------



## crystal443

LL- I would really hope they wouldn't make you go in if there's nothing to transfer..that would just be cruel:cry: I've got everything crossed you've got a few embies to put back:hugs::hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

I want to give you ladies some hope. My Sister-in-Law has two children from IVF and I have another family member that got twins from IVF. I don't know the details of their situations because it took place before I was a part of the family and my DH was not told the details of the issues they had. In any case. She was 40 with the last one. I know it took a while (the oldest and youngest are 4 years apart). I wish I knew the details. Baby Dust to Everyone! I hope all the embryos are good, healthy and stick! This is such a roller coaster. Those of you LTTC have my complete hopes, prayers and baby vibes!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, they had better no make you go for nothing.


----------



## Indigo77

GL LL & Sarah!


----------



## LLbean

I know B!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone :kiss: just had a lovely nap :sleep:

greeny I had acupuncture last night and going tomorrow :thumbup: did you keep it up after your bfp? Im going to, to keep me calm!

the whole process of the blast transfer I just loved, its a very powerful feeling knowing what they are doing, so even though it would have been nice (and cheaper!!) to get pregnant naturally I am so glad Ive experienced that. I welled up with tears while lying down and hearing them say 'load it up' through the door to the lab, and it was lovely to have hubby watch a little dot on the ultrasound screen. they told me the dot is actually an air bubble they create as they wouldnt be able to actually see the blast otherwise!


----------



## dachsundmom

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

'load it up' :haha:


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Sarah!! So excited for you!!! :dance:

Glad you had a great experience with the transfer and hope this is the one that sticks! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Awww how perfect!!!

Love hearing your story. Hope all continues as planned :D


----------



## Redclaire

Best of Luck Sarah!!! I sooo hope this is it for ya. xxx


----------



## readyformore

Just returned home from my IUI.

Cd14. opk not yet +. My ovary is currently killing me, so that's a good sign, but I still think ov might not happen for me til tomorrow. 

Well, his count wasn't very good. 
In September after 6 days of abstinence, his count was 32 million, 44% motility prewash. Postwash 32 million and 94% motility.

Today, after 3 days of abstinence, it's only 14 million with 25% motility. :cry: 14 million and 75% motility post wash. 

Well, it looks like we have a reason why we have been ttc for so long. My dd was conceived from every other day bd so I thought it was not a problem. Apparently, it's just too much now. 

I actually decided to go in for another round tomorrow. I know that the count will be even lower, but if we just had sex, probably a lot of it would be lost in the vagina anyway. 

At least I know that the count can be good, we just have to abstain for a long time. That's the plan for next month anyway, a week of abstinence. Dh doesn't know yet, I'm afraid to tell him, he is not going to like my plan. :haha:


----------



## GreenFingers

Ready I really hope this is your month, good luck x x


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Just returned home from my IUI.
> 
> Cd14. opk not yet +. My ovary is currently killing me, so that's a good sign, but I still think ov might not happen for me til tomorrow.
> 
> Well, his count wasn't very good.
> In September after 6 days of abstinence, his count was 32 million, 44% motility prewash. Postwash 32 million and 94% motility.
> 
> Today, after 3 days of abstinence, it's only 14 million with 25% motility. :cry: 14 million and 75% motility post wash.
> 
> Well, it looks like we have a reason why we have been ttc for so long. My dd was conceived from every other day bd so I thought it was not a problem. Apparently, it's just too much now.
> 
> I actually decided to go in for another round tomorrow. I know that the count will be even lower, but if we just had sex, probably a lot of it would be lost in the vagina anyway.
> 
> At least I know that the count can be good, we just have to abstain for a long time. That's the plan for next month anyway, a week of abstinence. Dh doesn't know yet, I'm afraid to tell him, he is not going to like my plan. :haha:

awww good luck....hopefully this month is the one. So the quantity stayed the same after washing or did you type it wrong?? 14 million is a very good amount, you dont need that many!!


----------



## crystal443

Ready-hope the second round makes the difference for you!! I don't know much about SA counts but 14 million sounds like a lot, then again as I said I know nothing about what counts mean, I'm sure though a second insem even if the count is lower will defiantly make a difference.

Sarah-cannot wait to find out how you get on with your little beanie:hugs:

LL- I wrote in your journal:hugs::hugs: So glad you got one to put back!! This one will be a perfect sticky bean:hugs::hugs:

Dmom- hope all is well with you:hugs::hugs: How are you feeling? You must be starting to feel the effects of the pregnancy hormones soon:thumbup:

Hi everyone else- hope everyone is well:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Ready...got everything crossed for you!

Crystal thank you


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> awww good luck....hopefully this month is the one. So the quantity stayed the same after washing or did you type it wrong?? 14 million is a very good amount, you dont need that many!!

:shrug: Yep, the quantity stayed the same, both times actually.

Last time, it went from 34 to 33 postwash. And this time, it stayed at 14 after the wash as well. So, really, they got a major push in the swimming department. 

I told DH that apparently they live forever but decide to give up on swimming. :haha:

LL- you got one transfered? :thumbup:FX this baby sticks for you.


----------



## LLbean

not transferred just yet...tomorrow at 10:30am... so in 12 hours!


----------



## readyformore

Only 12 more hours of being pregnancy free! :thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah have a nice relaxing stay x x


----------



## sadie

Enjoy the moment, Elizabeth!!! Thinking of you!

Sarah, :dust: for a sticky bean!

Ready, double the sperm! Excellent!


----------



## readyformore

Just returned from my second IUI. It's a different story today. The nurse was very encouraging. 

The count was 6 million with 65% motility prewash. 10 million and 89% motility post wash. 
She said that it was a great sample for a second day. 
Honestly, I was shocked. I thought it would be 2 million, considering it was only 14 yesterday. And, even though the number was lower, the motility went up a lot. :thumbup:
I'm very pleased. 

LL-hope the transfer went well. 

Sarah-I hope your embryo is digging in tight. 

Let's all be pregnant together. :flower:


----------



## hockey24

Looks like a busy weekend!! Good luck ladies!!! See good things coming!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

All went well, we got a boy in there. Hope it sticks!!!


----------



## sadie

:hugs:Me too, LL.


----------



## crystal443

Everything crossed your little guy sticks LL!! I still think its amazing they can tell you the gender:hugs:

Sarah- I hope your little guy or gal is getting nice and comfy:thumbup:

Ready- Great news for you:thumbup: I hope this is it for you!!

Greenie- Glad your doing so well:thumbup: Time seems like its flying in your pregnancy

Hockey- Have you figured anything out yet regarding your fibroid?


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah ready greenie hockey and llbean ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## threebirds

Sending lots of babydust & thinking of you all
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hockey24

crystal443 said:


> Hockey- Have you figured anything out yet regarding your fibroid?

Have decided to go through with IVF regardless and hope for eggs to transfer and freeze. :flower: I have to at least try it once before deciding on any surgery. 

Getting a 2nd opinion on Friday from my regular gyno. The fibroid is 1.2cm with a possible impaction to the lining. Definitely worth a 2nd look! :winkwink:

Crystal - your getting ready to roll on your program soon right? Your first scan is next week right? :thumbup:

Good luck Sarah, LLBean and Ready!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Hockey best of luck to you as well!!!


----------



## LillyLove

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- So glad to hear that, and the second opinion is a great idea for sure:thumbup:

I have my scan on Jan 31st to make sure all is quiet and then we start stimming:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal good luck!!!


----------



## crystal443

Thanks LL...hopefully all is quiet on the scan so I can start stimming next week :)


----------



## LLbean

May we both get great news on the 31 ...that will be my prayer/request/mantra :D


----------



## sarahincanada

bfn for me this morning, I find on here most ivf'ers get at least a light bfp by 5dp5dt, (quite a few people get a bfn on 4dp5dt then bfp next day) so tomorrow is a big one for me. if Its negative thats fine, at least I will know and not have the week drag on!


----------



## sadie

Sarah, might the time of the transfer have a little bit to do with the results, even for tomorrow's test? :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> Sarah, might the time of the transfer have a little bit to do with the results, even for tomorrow's test? :dust:

I have no idea? I had my transfer at 11am ish, and tested 11am ish today (had a lovely sleep in a hotel the last 2 nights, feel so rested). when did you get your bfp?


----------



## readyformore

I am not too knowledgable about IVF at all, but it would seem a little early to have a true bfn, right?

I would still keep testing Sarah. 

FX.


----------



## LillyLove

Don't lose hope yet Sarah, it is still early! Saying a prayer for you.

AFM this past Friday I had my HSG and me and DH got the news - 2 blocked tubes, IVF is only option. Part of me if glad that I was aggressive enough to get testing done this early, but in another way it is so final...no hope for us if IVF doesn't work which is hard.

You have such a great attitude, thanks for letting my mostly silent stalk your thread.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah it's still early, please don't give up hope yet.


----------



## LLbean

LillyLove said:


> Don't lose hope yet Sarah, it is still early! Saying a prayer for you.
> 
> AFM this past Friday I had my HSG and me and DH got the news - 2 blocked tubes, IVF is only option. Part of me if glad that I was aggressive enough to get testing done this early, but in another way it is so final...no hope for us if IVF doesn't work which is hard.
> 
> You have such a great attitude, thanks for letting my mostly silent stalk your thread.

:hugs: IVF WILL work for you. Hang in there!


----------



## LillyLove

Thank you LL!! Really needed to hear that. :hugs: SOOO excited for you and your little boy bean.


----------



## readyformore

Lilly- that had to be really hard to hear. :hugs:

I'm glad you have a plan in place and can do IVF. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

lets hope he sticks!


----------



## LillyLove

He's working hard as we speak!:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

LillyLove said:


> Don't lose hope yet Sarah, it is still early! Saying a prayer for you.
> 
> AFM this past Friday I had my HSG and me and DH got the news - 2 blocked tubes, IVF is only option. Part of me if glad that I was aggressive enough to get testing done this early, but in another way it is so final...no hope for us if IVF doesn't work which is hard.
> 
> You have such a great attitude, thanks for letting my mostly silent stalk your thread.

IVF will work for you:hugs::hugs: I can't say its a magic cure for infertility and sometimes you have to hang in there for a result but if you stick with it then you have a great chance of IVF working:thumbup:


----------



## LillyLove

Thank you Crystal:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Congratulations LLBean!!!!! Great news!!! 

Best of Luck to everyone else!!! Keep the faith!!!


----------



## LLbean

froliky2011 said:


> Congratulations LLBean!!!!! Great news!!!
> 
> Best of Luck to everyone else!!! Keep the faith!!!

well no tests to prove otherwise yet so I guess thanks hehehe


----------



## sarahincanada

LillyLove said:


> Don't lose hope yet Sarah, it is still early! Saying a prayer for you.
> 
> AFM this past Friday I had my HSG and me and DH got the news - 2 blocked tubes, IVF is only option. Part of me if glad that I was aggressive enough to get testing done this early, but in another way it is so final...no hope for us if IVF doesn't work which is hard.
> 
> You have such a great attitude, thanks for letting my mostly silent stalk your thread.

lilly this is good news in many ways....thats most probably the reason you have not been able to get pregnant and as soon as they get your egg and his sperm together Im sure it will work. when do you think you would start on ivf? :hugs::kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

so just got back from our hotel trip and did a frer......have a real squinter of a 2nd line :happydance: well wont get too excited as I had faint lines last time on frer but this time no trigger so it would be beanie. it doesnt show up on a photo unless I darken it, and hubby cant see it (he gets annoyed with me asking, I asked him to look 4 times as I couldnt believe he couldnt see it. finally he said he saw something faint. he has terrible eyesight even with contacts in!!). this morning was bfn but definitely a little something now....please please get darker [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LillyLove

sarahincanada said:


> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> Don't lose hope yet Sarah, it is still early! Saying a prayer for you.
> 
> AFM this past Friday I had my HSG and me and DH got the news - 2 blocked tubes, IVF is only option. Part of me if glad that I was aggressive enough to get testing done this early, but in another way it is so final...no hope for us if IVF doesn't work which is hard.
> 
> You have such a great attitude, thanks for letting my mostly silent stalk your thread.
> 
> lilly this is good news in many ways....thats most probably the reason you have not been able to get pregnant and as soon as they get your egg and his sperm together Im sure it will work. when do you think you would start on ivf? :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah, I'm hoping to start this June. I will have to get my tubes clipped before doing IVF(fluid at the ends is harmful to implantation). So I expect we will have that done in the next couple months and then it takes a couple months after that to heal properly. The sooner the better! I will be setting up an appointment with RE in early February to go over the tests we have done and talk about "the plan" going forward. We are also going to a seminar at the clinic on Feb 9th. Tho I feel like I have gotten so much info from you gals already - I could prob teach the seminar :haha:

Really tho...just feeling so many emotions right now. Sad, excited, anxious, scared. Thanks for being there.

How are you feeling?


----------



## LillyLove

sarahincanada said:


> so just got back from our hotel trip and did a frer......have a real squinter of a 2nd line :happydance: well wont get too excited as I had faint lines last time on frer but this time no trigger so it would be beanie. it doesnt show up on a photo unless I darken it, and hubby cant see it (he gets annoyed with me asking, I asked him to look 4 times as I couldnt believe he couldnt see it. finally he said he saw something faint. he has terrible eyesight even with contacts in!!). this morning was bfn but definitely a little something now....please please get darker [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


omigosh omigosh WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, please let us see the pic!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

lol but it only shows up when I darken, you want to see the darker one? I definitely see something irl


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see both! LOL


----------



## LillyLove

^^^wss !!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## sarahincanada

ok here it is

light lines make me nervous after last time, but im only 4dp5dt of a single blast. I hope they get darker
 



Attached Files:







4dp5dt.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I can see all three tests.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LillyLove

I can see in all three!! :hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

Please get darker, please get darker! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

lol I cant see much in the top one, but its a bit better in real life.
jeeez how will I get any work done this week!!
I told my mum and she said 'we wont get excited until theres a dark line' and then said she lit a candle for me in church last night, shes so sweet.
thankfully I purchased 6 boxes of 3 frer's this weekend = 18 frer!!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- I can barely see the line in the top one but I can definatly see a line in the other two:wohoo::wohoo: I've got everything crossed for you Sarah...how exciting would that be?:hugs::hugs:

Lilly- you'll go through so many different emotions in your IVF journey:hugs: just try to stay hopeful and we're all here for you:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I see it I see it neener neener...hahahah see? Told you not to give up!


----------



## sarahincanada

LL I really hope this is our month!!! what a week this will be


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> lol I cant see much in the top one, but its a bit better in real life.
> jeeez how will I get any work done this week!!
> I told my mum and she said 'we wont get excited until theres a dark line' and then said she lit a candle for me in church last night, shes so sweet.
> thankfully I purchased 6 boxes of 3 frer's this weekend = 18 frer!!

wow you got one more box than me!!! Now I'm jealous HAHAHAHA

Go ahead, pee away!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LL I really hope this is our month!!! what a week this will be

I hope so Sarah, I really truly deeply hope so :hugs:


----------



## sadie

I see 'em! Keep peeing!


----------



## crystal443

LL-when would you start seeing a positive? Is it Wed your time? I know it might take longer but what is the absolute earliest day for you?


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- take another just for good luck :)


----------



## LLbean

I have no idea...going by my last time I'd say on Thursday...and it's only Monday!

My hubby got home today and started asking already "so any morning sickness yet?" HAHAHA sure buddy, over night symptoms LOL. So I showed him my sticks from this week and he still could not understand why having the HCG finally gone was a good thing "shouldn't you be seeing a line by now?" hehehe oh my poor baby


----------



## crystal443

LL- no offence but this is taking forever:haha::haha: Men are never patient are they?:winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

my hubby thought I was crazy buying so many, he appreciated that I was saving so much....$10 for 3 instead of $17 for 2, but still didnt know why I needed so many. And when I kept asking him to look at the test he was getting annoying by the 3rd and 4th time. whats with men!! this is the first time Ive ever seen a faint 2nd line when Ive not had a trigger and he can barely even look at it. :dohh: I will never understand men, but it seems we are all saying the same thing.

LL I would think wednesday to thursday would be when you may start to see a faint line, as you are 2 days behind me. Someone said to me that FETs often have slower rising HCG but I dont see why that would be. I googled it and found a doctor saying the same thing. I wonder if its because it needs time to expand from the defrost :shrug:

crystal I just peed so Im going to test tonight at about 10pm, after the bachelor :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Fantastic!!! So that's 2:00 pm my time:thumbup: Can't wait:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well in that case I hope to see something soon and not lose hope LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

LillyLove said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> Don't lose hope yet Sarah, it is still early! Saying a prayer for you.
> 
> AFM this past Friday I had my HSG and me and DH got the news - 2 blocked tubes, IVF is only option. Part of me if glad that I was aggressive enough to get testing done this early, but in another way it is so final...no hope for us if IVF doesn't work which is hard.
> 
> You have such a great attitude, thanks for letting my mostly silent stalk your thread.
> 
> lilly this is good news in many ways....thats most probably the reason you have not been able to get pregnant and as soon as they get your egg and his sperm together Im sure it will work. when do you think you would start on ivf? :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarah, I'm hoping to start this June. I will have to get my tubes clipped before doing IVF(fluid at the ends is harmful to implantation). So I expect we will have that done in the next couple months and then it takes a couple months after that to heal properly. The sooner the better! I will be setting up an appointment with RE in early February to go over the tests we have done and talk about "the plan" going forward. We are also going to a seminar at the clinic on Feb 9th. Tho I feel like I have gotten so much info from you gals already - I could prob teach the seminar :haha:
> 
> Really tho...just feeling so many emotions right now. Sad, excited, anxious, scared. Thanks for being there.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

sorry i missed this one when trying to upload photos. I think once you get started you will feel excited to be starting something that has a great chance of you getting pregnant. you will have ups and downs, but keep thinking this will give you the best chance of anything. it is hard, even when you get a bfp you have to wait for that first scan then to get through 1st trimester. but so many people have success on here so no need to think it wont happen to you. I went to the seminar and also new everything that they told me!! cant wait till you get started :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> well in that case I hope to see something soon and not lose hope LOL

I want this even more for you :hugs: as you say it will be your last where I can still try with other frosties. also knowing its a boy makes it even more real. please please please stick lil guy [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

LL- don't lose hope:hugs::hugs: You've got plenty of time to see a line:thumbup:


----------



## LillyLove

I have massive hope for you LL!:hugs:
He's a strong little guy, I think he is snuggling in tight.
:dust::dust:


----------



## LillyLove

Sarah- I will be watching the Bachelor with you, and waiting for more pics....hold your pee!:haha:


----------



## froliky2011

LLBean - I heard "Don't Stop Believing" on the radio by Journey last week and was sending positive baby vibes your way the same time and I just smiled! I really hope this is your month!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

awww I feel the love everyone...Thank you!

Dmom I POAS again tonight LOL...heck since I have so many now why not LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Where's he damn stick pic, Liz? LOL


----------



## LLbean

LOL I threw the earlier one out and it is already long gone so I can't compare HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,):haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

fine I posted on your journal crazy woman! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> fine I posted on your journal crazy woman! LOL

....and you are forgiven.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

GL Sarah & LL! 

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

sorry Im a bit late, we ended up recording the bachelor and watching it a bit later so we can fast forward through commercials

so I took another test and the 2nd line came up much faster this time and is already darker than the one from 4pm :happydance: even my blind hubby could see this 2nd line straight away!

hope tomorrow its even darker, I found last time my evening urine was stronger than morning so we will see.

Im not getting excited until I see a really dark line, but Im hopeful

goodnight :kiss

attaching an untweeked and tweeked....
 



Attached Files:







4dp5dt_11pm.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- I can def see the line from this evenings much easier:wohoo::wohoo: can't wait to see a darker line tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

im 38. 12 dpiui today, took a test yesterday with :bfn: meh.. waiting til the weekend i think


----------



## GreenFingers

AHHHHHH OMG Sarah ... all this happened when I was asleep!
I can really see it too :happydance: ...come on little line keep on getting darker :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG Sarah! I am so happy for you!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss:So so happy for u babes ,:kiss:


----------



## LillyLove

SARAH!!!
Woke up this morning and immediately checked up on you only to hear great news!!!

EEEK!! I'm so excited...and I just can't hide it:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

readyformore said:


> Lilly- that had to be really hard to hear. :hugs:
> 
> I'm glad you have a plan in place and can do IVF. :thumbup:

Sorry Ready - don't know how I missed this! It was really hard to hear, thank you...for once my "worst case scenario" tendencies finally came in handy:haha: and we did have a plan.

So thankful we are able to do ivf. It is going to be really tight financially, but we found a cost warranty program - 3 ivf and 3 fet for 26k plus the cost of meds. I would have 3.5 years to complete the program and 100% refund if it doesn't work. The clinic maintains that 3 out of 4 patients in the program bring home a baby so I can only hope that I will be one of the 3:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! thank you for the lovely messages :kiss:
got a pretty good line this morning, quicker to fade in and definitely the best line yet. heres some photos, its darker in real life but I dont think I have to tweak anymore. Im 5dp5dt, or 10dpo.
please stick lil bean [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







5dp5dt_1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 10









5dp5dt_2.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 11









5dp5dt_3.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LillyLove

:dance::dance: AWESOME. They are only going to get darker:thumbup:


----------



## LillyLove

I'm off to work now...check back with you girls later!


----------



## dachsundmom

No tweaking needed at all!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

I hope so, they look better in real life, I put under my light to take the photo and it washes it out a bit. Im really pleased with my line this morning for 5dp5dt :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> I hope so, they look better in real life, I put under my light to take the photo and it washes it out a bit. Im really pleased with my line this morning for 5dp5dt :happydance:

O Sarah ,theses are beautiful lines ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> I hope so, they look better in real life, I put under my light to take the photo and it washes it out a bit. Im really pleased with my line this morning for 5dp5dt :happydance:

O Sarah ,theses are beautiful lines ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

yeah yeah yeah....wonderful lines....can't wait to see tomorrows x x


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> yeah yeah yeah....wonderful lines....can't wait to see tomorrows x x

tomorrow?? you dont want to see tonights? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> yeah yeah yeah....wonderful lines....can't wait to see tomorrows x x
> 
> tomorrow?? you dont want to see tonights? :rofl:Click to expand...

I want to see the mid-morning test!:haha:


----------



## hockey24

:happydance::happydance:Yeah Sarah!!!!:yipee::yipee:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> yeah yeah yeah....wonderful lines....can't wait to see tomorrows x x
> 
> tomorrow?? you dont want to see tonights? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to see the mid-morning test!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:
I will be testing at 4pm and 11pm, like yesterday :thumbup:
I only take a photo for you!!!


----------



## LLbean

SARAH!!!

YEY!!!!! WOOO HOOO!!! Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:cloud9::haha::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

urghhhh I have so much work to do and all I want to do is come on here and pee on sticks :haha:

my new mantra is taking one day at a time: Im happy with my lines for today, 5dp5dt. I cant think ahead as I just worry too much and dont believe its actually going to happen.


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally understand that one!:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

how are you feeling dmom? has it sunk in yet?? when is your next scan? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> how are you feeling dmom? has it sunk in yet?? when is your next scan? :hugs:

I feel just fine and Feb. 8....nothing has sunk in at all.:haha::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Wow Sarah- what a difference a few hours makes:hugs::hugs: Huge difference from 4DPT to 5DPT..can't wait to see the next line:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

ok so I couldnt hold my pee in for another hour, so took a test at 3pm instead of 4pm :haha: theres definitely a nice pink 2nd line, no mistaking it, yikes!!! slightly darker than this mornings, (this mornings seems darker than when I did it, I suppose it darkens as it dries)

bad news dmom, cant take a photo till hubby is home as he has my phone, his is not working!! plus Im a dunce when it comes to which cables to use to upload. so I will wait and do my 11pm (which might be an hour earlier too) and put them up.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay!!! Yes Sarah, the tests will darken as they dry...:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Yahhhhh!!!!! Sarah I think this is it for you:hugs::hugs: Can't wait to see the new photos :)


----------



## Natsby

Good luck Sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

just went back upstairs to look at it, yikes its definitely darker :happydance:

I was just thinking something....I had a 4BB blast put in, and '4' is one stage away from hatching from the shell to implant. But I had some others that would 2BB. so technically those would probably take a couple more days to implant? just wondering as I feel people think that if you dont get lines by 4dp or 5dp you are out but it could depend on the blast.

great info on blast grading etc for those having IVF in the future:
https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm


----------



## crystal443

Thanks for that Sarah :) I bookmarked it


----------



## GreenFingers

Omg Sarah, can't wait to see a piccie when I wake up tomorrow!


----------



## sadie

Loving what I see, Sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

heres my lines from 3pm, looks even better in real life
:happydance:[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







5dp5dt_4.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 11









5dp5dt_5.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LLbean

OMG SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Last time mine also showed at 5 days past transfer so...I think I will have to wait till Thursday LOL

Congrats Sarah!!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- those are some beautiful lines!! There's no question if a line is visible now!!! Congrats you must be so excited:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

cautious is more the word, but hopeful!!

urghhh I dont feel great though, terrible headache and heartburn. perhaps my first symptoms??!!


----------



## crystal443

headaches and heartburn are symptoms:thumbup: fair enough to be cautious, I would be too. I guess you and LL keep proving it really does only take one:thumbup: Can't wait to see more tests tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

It is so exciting to see those lines Sarah! Keep the faith - this is it!
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Sarah! Your lines look fantastic!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Woo Hoo Sarah - no doubt about that line getting darker, come on Sat...we need to see your Beta results!

How are you feeling? Cautiously excited I would say :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

heres my lines from this morning, I had to pee at 5am so did the test then! they are definitely getting darker
please stick [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







6dp5dt_1.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 7









6dp5dt_2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I think it's time to say BFP! :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, I think it's time to say BFP! :happydance:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
2 years
at least 23 BFNs
3 IUIS, 1 IVF
so many injections, blood tests, things placed up my hoo-haa :haha:

I cant bring myself to say it yet!


----------



## Butterfly67

An excited stalker popping in :haha: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

O Sarah ,this is it babes ,:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I haven't said it yet either, lol. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, I haven't said it yet either, lol.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::grr::grr::grr::dohh:


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I think it's time to say BFP! :happydance:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 2 years
> at least 23 BFNs
> 3 IUIS, 1 IVF
> so many injections, blood tests, things placed up my hoo-haa :haha:
> 
> I cant bring myself to say it yet!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I get it totally, we can all still be over the moon for you though you :happydance::happydance:

They are still getting darker, there is every reason to be optimistic right now :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, I haven't said it yet either, lol.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:friends::friends::friends::friends:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah... it is a BFP for sure!!!!!


I understand your hesitation but please enjoy it!!!

SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh I am enjoying LL, just guarding my heart a little! I was so prepared for this to take months so a little shocked.
I hope to enjoy yours later today [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

I hope so too LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah and Brooke ,:kiss::kiss::kiss:I love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Sarah and Brooke ,:kiss::kiss::kiss:I love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> Sarah and Brooke ,:kiss::kiss::kiss:I love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

oh and we love you too :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

A certain Canadian Brit needs to please clear her inbox...a certain Korean cannot respond, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> A certain Canadian Brit needs to please clear her inbox...a certain Korean cannot respond, lol.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> A certain Canadian Brit needs to please clear her inbox...a certain Korean cannot respond, lol.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: done!

hey can anyone share their 9dp5dt or 14dpo betas? a friend of mine on here got a 32 and is worried, plus Id like to know what to expect when I get my results on sunday from saturdays blood draw.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, from what I have read and been told, it's not the acutal number, but the doubling that matters...

The scale I found says that anything under 6000, should double every 48-72 hours and over that....72-96 hours.:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 2 years
> at least 23 BFNs
> 3 IUIS, 1 IVF
> so many injections, blood tests, things placed up my hoo-haa :haha:
> 
> I cant bring myself to say it yet!

:hugs: It took me until 13 weeks to say the "P" word. Instead, I told people that "my last IUI worked".



I am so sorry that I missed the thread yesterday, I have missed a LOT!!

I TOTALLY see 2 lines Sarah!!:dance::headspin: I'm so excited for you. :hugs: I hope you don't think it's odd that I'm teary eyed sitting at my computer eating my lunch.

I can't wait to hear the beta numbers. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> :hugs: It took me until 13 weeks to say the "P" word. Instead, I told people that "my last IUI worked".
> 
> I am so sorry that I missed the thread yesterday, I have missed a LOT!!
> 
> I TOTALLY see 2 lines Sarah!!:dance::headspin: I'm so excited for you. :hugs: I hope you don't think it's odd that I'm teary eyed sitting at my computer eating my lunch.
> 
> I can't wait to hear the beta numbers. :thumbup:

thanks ready :cry::hugs: still a long way to go but its looking hopeful. I appreciate the message as I know its hard :kiss::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

lol I just found a Clearblue Digital in my cupboard....said expired Sept 2011 (I must have purchased it when I started) and so did it for you guys..... and it says.....

drumroll please.........

.......................

......................

Pregnant 1-2!!!

I tried to take a photo on my temp phone but it says insert sd card to take a photo :shrug: will have to wait till hubby comes home and upload!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## hockey24

OMG Sarah!! I'm so tearing up for you right now! I understand the caution as I would be the exact same way - but to finally see very strong BFP's after years of not seeing a 2nd line, I just can't imagine the feeling! :cloud9:

Just gives the rest of us lots of hope and happiness!! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hockey, any new on your fibroid?


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah ,:cry::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:For the 1-2 weeks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks hockey :kiss: hope this is the start of a great year with all of us getting sticky bfps :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> thanks ready :cry::hugs: still a long way to go but its looking hopeful.

I think you have every reason to be hopeful. :thumbup::hugs: I'm hopeful for you too.


----------



## LLbean

Sarah once again CONGRATS!!! You just gotta love those digi that spell it out for you :D so thrilled for you !!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## hockey24

dachsundmom said:


> Hockey, any new on your fibroid?

I'm seeing my regular gyno on Friday for a 2nd look, hopefully she can give me some additional insight or at least an opinion. 

Regardless, we are moving forward with the IVF and hoping for the best. If it doesn't work the first time, we may re-visit surgery. Been planning for IVF for the last 5 months, I can't deviate from that plan now or I'll go crazy! :wacko:


----------



## GreenFingers

Woo hoo, just wonderful news on the divi x x


----------



## peacebaby

Excitedly popping in to say CONGRATULATIONS Sarah!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Such wonderful news, wishing you a healthy, happy and joyful 9 months!


----------



## sarahincanada

peacebaby said:


> wishing you a healthy, happy and joyful 9 months!

wow someone is saying those words to me!!
thank you :kiss:


----------



## peacebaby

omg...now i'm crying happy tears for you :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah-so so happy for you:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo: Congrats!!!


----------



## LillyLove

:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Congratulations Sarah!!! Two beautiful lines a fabulous :bfp: !!!!
So happy for you! Wonderful, just wonderful. :kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

dmom when did you stop testing? now I have good lines and a digital should I not bother anymore? would the frer 2nd line end up getting as dark as the control line?

ughh is it sunday yet


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I quit after the digi and did one more at my doc's office. I never waited for my lines to be equal in color...it's part of my day at a time mantra.:haha::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

LL, when you do expect to see a reliable hpt? 

Sorry, my knowledge of IVF transfer and hpt isn't up to speed. :blush:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, I quit after the digi and did one more at my doc's office. I never waited for my lines to be equal in color...it's part of my day at a time mantra.:haha::hugs:

you know thats exactly what I was thinking, now Ive done the digital I think I might as well wait for beta. I might not be able to stick to it, but right now Im good.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, for your own sanity...no more line guessing. Enjoy your moment.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

readyformore said:


> LL, when you do expect to see a reliable hpt?
> 
> Sorry, my knowledge of IVF transfer and hpt isn't up to speed. :blush:

maybe tomorrow?


----------



## sadie

best.month.ever!


----------



## readyformore

LLbean said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> LL, when you do expect to see a reliable hpt?
> 
> Sorry, my knowledge of IVF transfer and hpt isn't up to speed. :blush:
> 
> maybe tomorrow?Click to expand...

Everything crossed for you. :flower:


----------



## GreenFingers

So so happy for you still, words are not enough!

Come on beta ........


----------



## Indigo77

Beautiful lines, Sarah! H&H 9 months... :hug:

I kept testing 1x /week until I ran out of tests....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Beautiful lines, Sarah! H&H 9 months... :hug:
> 
> I kept testing 1x /week until I ran out of tests....

That would take me well over 2 years!:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful lines, Sarah! H&H 9 months... :hug:
> 
> I kept testing 1x /week until I ran out of tests....
> 
> That would take me well over 2 years!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:

What will u do with your stash? :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't decided yet...I am willing to pay it forward, but then I feel like I might be jumping ahead.:blush:

I offered to send them to JennJenn, but she said to wait until the 12 week mark.


----------



## sarahincanada

heres the tests I did this afternoon, this will probably be it until beta results on sunday [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







6dp5dt_3.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## threebirds

That's such good news, congratulations Sarah x


----------



## GreenFingers

awhhhh beautiful little tests :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Sarah!!! can't wait for the Beta :)


----------



## GreenFingers

Hey Crystal - not long now until your baseline scan, how are you feeling on the nasal spray?


----------



## crystal443

Hey Greenie- I feel great except I have a lot of swelling from the spray but its fine :) Can't wait for the scan to get things moving now!! How are you doing..you're almost halfway there..where did that time go??


----------



## GreenFingers

OMG I know, It only seems like 5 minutes ago doesn't it??? I am feeling great, have all my energy back and don't really feel pregnant...long may it last!

Can't wait for you to start :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Glad you're feeling great and it does seem like such a short time ago you were getting your BFP!! Will you be finding out baby's gender?


----------



## GreenFingers

Yep but we are still waiting for a date for the scan, likely to be 3 weeks yet though, very exciting!


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal...do you mean your sinuses are swelling?


----------



## crystal443

No...my ankles and hands etc keep swelling but to be fair the heat isn't helping either and I swelled last time as well, not sure what's in it but its a suppressor. :shrug:I dread to think what the steriods are going to do:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

GreenFingers said:


> Yep but we are still waiting for a date for the scan, likely to be 3 weeks yet though, very exciting!

Very exciting Greenie...any feelings on a boy or a girl?


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> No...my ankles and hands etc keep swelling but to be fair the heat isn't helping either and I swelled last time as well, not sure what's in it but its a suppressor. :shrug:I dread to think what the steriods are going to do:wacko:

Prednisone and I aren't friends...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

No none at all, I always have a strong feeling for friends but not for myself it would seem!

Sorry you are uncomfortable, hopefully it will all be worth it x x


----------



## LLbean

Prednisone ...me no likey either LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

wow greeny it doesnt seem that long ago....thats crazy. I really hope I get that far. are you going to find out the gender? I would love the wonderful surprise but I also think it would drive me crazy not knowing and think perhaps I would bond better picturing a boy or girl in there. but hubby does not want to know so I will probably not find out as Id want the surprise together.
what about everyone else, are you / would you find out?


----------



## LLbean

I would definetly want to know...I did not know with my daughter because we only had one U/S and that was it...but I only had Girl names picked out LOL


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> wow greeny it doesnt seem that long ago....thats crazy. I really hope I get that far. are you going to find out the gender? I would love the wonderful surprise but I also think it would drive me crazy not knowing and think perhaps I would bond better picturing a boy or girl in there. but hubby does not want to know so I will probably not find out as Id want the surprise together.
> what about everyone else, are you / would you find out?

I know right...where has that time gone??? I am sure you will Sarah, just look after yourself and trust all will be well :hugs:

I am desperate to know, I still have 3 weeks untill I find out.

LL - I only seem to like girls names too, if we have a boy I am going to have to start liking some names or it may be called baby boy!!


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> wow greeny it doesnt seem that long ago....thats crazy. I really hope I get that far. are you going to find out the gender? I would love the wonderful surprise but I also think it would drive me crazy not knowing and think perhaps I would bond better picturing a boy or girl in there. but hubby does not want to know so I will probably not find out as Id want the surprise together.
> what about everyone else, are you / would you find out?
> 
> I know right...where has that time gone??? I am sure you will Sarah, just look after yourself and trust all will be well :hugs:
> 
> I am desperate to know, I still have 3 weeks untill I find out.
> 
> LL - I only seem to like girls names too, if we have a boy I am going to have to start liking some names or it may be called baby boy!!Click to expand...

haha Im the opposite! when I was 16 a friend of mine had a boyfriend called Kieran and I said then I would call my baby that as I loved it, and it was unusual. Fast forward 20 years and its so much more common even here in canada when the person is not english or irish. I love a lot of Irish names....Ethan, Liam etc. I like some of the old fashioned English names like Harry and Oliver but it depends on the kid!! My friend named her boy Max and it suits him.


----------



## sarahincanada

someone shared this link and its quite helpful

https://www.betabase.info/

a couple of thousand of women have inputting their beta numbers depending on the dpo, so you can get an average. perhaps some of you preggy ladies can input yours.....I think they just ask people to record after seeing a heartbeat.


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> wow greeny it doesnt seem that long ago....thats crazy. I really hope I get that far. are you going to find out the gender? I would love the wonderful surprise but I also think it would drive me crazy not knowing and think perhaps I would bond better picturing a boy or girl in there. but hubby does not want to know so I will probably not find out as Id want the surprise together.
> what about everyone else, are you / would you find out?

I've done both and I liked both. I don't think bonding has much to do with knowing the gender, well at least not for me. I've bonded differently with each baby and it's taken a different amount of time to bond, each time as well. It took the longest with my first and was the quickest with the third, (I don't think it has anything to do with how many babies you have either).

The first 2 I knew, and with my dd, I didn't. I will wait and be surprised at the birth if I have another one.

I've had people say that they didn't want to know the gender because it ruined the surprise. That just never made sense to me. Even if you have a scheduled c-section and know both the gender and the birthdate, you still don't know what your baby will look like, what his cry will sound like, if he has hair or not.......:cloud9: It's still a surprise either way. 

Actually, my dh told me that we weren't finding out the gender of our third. :wacko: I thought he was crazy. I thought it would be impossible, I don't exactly work at a bank. I walk past an ultrasound machine multiple times a week, (and management goes home in the evening and on weekends so it's a free for all for the pregnant staff. :blush:).

I finally resolved to not find out and wouldn't you know it, my husband watched every moment of the ultrasound at 21 weeks! At the time, he told me that he didn't know what he was seeing. But, after her birth, he admitted that he saw her ovaries and fallopian tubes. I had no idea. He can definately keep a secret......that's not exactly a good thing is it?:haha:


----------



## drsquid

readyformore- your hubby made a good guess. you cant see ovaries or fallopian tubes on fetal ultrasound.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> No...my ankles and hands etc keep swelling but to be fair the heat isn't helping either and I swelled last time as well, not sure what's in it but its a suppressor. :shrug:I dread to think what the steriods are going to do:wacko:
> 
> Prednisone and I aren't friends...:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...




LLbean said:


> Prednisone ...me no likey either LOL

I know hey and I'll be on 15 mg per day:cry: I've taken them in the past but only for a few weeks at a time, if I get a BFP I'll be on them 3 months:wacko: Ah well it's worth it and the bloat will come eventually:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

drsquid said:


> readyformore- your hubby made a good guess. you cant see ovaries or fallopian tubes on fetal ultrasound.

:haha: I guess he did.

I thought they could see that. I've had patients with newborns go for ultrasounds because they had seen a cyst on the fetus's ovary. :shrug:

They can see fetal heart valves, I'm surprised they can't see ovaries.


----------



## sarahincanada

yeah Im pretty sure they can see what is the ovaries for a girl and the testes (is that the word :blush::haha:) for the boy (isnt that how they determine the gender??). but I thought only an ultrasound tech could pick it out and show it, as its quite abstract. perhaps your hubby has a talent you didnt know!!!


----------



## drsquid

if there is a huge cyst then yes you can see them. but in general you cant. the way you determine sex is by the presence of a penis and testicles, or labia (ie hotdog or hamburger sign). they can see fetal heart valves because they are surrounded by fluid (ie blood) which is very different in echogenicity than the valves and thus they stand out. the ovaries are packed into a small space with the uterus and bowel and are quite small. you certainly wouldnt ever see the tubes (which you cant really even see on adults unless they are abnormal and distended, hence the need for hsg).


----------



## readyformore

Maybe he saw the kidneys and ureters? :haha:

Imagine his surprise if we'd had a boy instead and he thought he saw female anatomy. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

I was thinking that ready:haha::haha: whatever he saw he was right !!!!! lol


----------



## downundergal

Thanks for your kind welcomes ladies. I'm pleased to see there have been some more bfp's while I was busy celebrating Australia Day down here, and not celebrating the :witch: who finally showed. 

Oh well, onto another cycle, and my fertility appointment next Wednesday. I hope the doctor has something positive to say. My husband's sperm analysis is never good (low everything) however in the past this hasn't made much difference. I guess things change over 4 years.

On another note, I have been doing my own OPK/HPT journey to keep myself amused and I have discovered something interesting: the OPK's turn positive the day before and the day of menstruation. This is probably confusing some women if they use these instead of the HPT's. I have had this happen five times now, and I actually just googled it and yes, women have an LH surge just before the witch shows. So who knew?

So I now know to ALWAYS use HPT's over an OPK as they can give false hope at the end of a cycle when every woman is dying for that miraculous positive. Of course, I'll keep testing with both anyway, as I have an addiction that can't be helped, and a pile of internet cheapies that require my regular attention. Is cycle day one too early to start testing?? :)


----------



## crystal443

I think Dmom used to get +OPKs right before AF as well :) Hope you had a great Australia Day, ours was pretty quiet but good:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I actually used my OPKs as verification that AF was OTW, bc I always get a second surge like that.:flower:


----------



## crystal443

No idea how I remembered that when I can't even remember what day it is half the time:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> No idea how I remembered that when I can't even remember what day it is half the time:haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

4 days till my baseline scan..I'm actually excited this time:happydance::happydance:


----------



## downundergal

dachsundmom said:


> I actually used my OPKs as verification that AF was OTW, bc I always get a second surge like that.:flower:


That's what I did this cycle. Lol. I was getting fed up that AF wasn't showing so used an OPK to see that she was just around the corner. 

And Australia Day was quiet here too, but sunny finally! Been a weir summer, so we spent it with friends at one of our local beaches.

Of course, and I feel bad saying this, but one of my friends is also trying for baby number two, only she just has to look at her hubby and she's pregnant. Sadly she just had a miscarriage and I feel very badly for her about this. However I also can't help feeling jealous that she will likely recover from this and get pregnant before I've even started treatment.

I'm a horrible friend, I know. I hate feeling this way. I would love us to be pregnant together...but instead I just feel jealous. :(


----------



## downundergal

crystal443 said:


> 4 days till my baseline scan..I'm actually excited this time:happydance::happydance:

Four days will fly by! Are you doing IVF? I'm excited that Australia covers a lot of the treatment costs. We lived in Canada for years and actually had IUI over there while trying for our son. I guess the Medicare coverage happened while we lived away as it wasn't there when we left. It's still hard to find that extra cash lying around for treatment, but at least it's not as expensive as it was.


----------



## LillyLove

crystal443 said:


> 4 days till my baseline scan..I'm actually excited this time:happydance::happydance:

:happydance: I can imagine how excited you are!!! Won't be long now!


----------



## LillyLove

downundergal said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Of course, and I feel bad saying this, but one of my friends is also trying for baby number two, only she just has to look at her hubby and she's pregnant. Sadly she just had a miscarriage and I feel very badly for her about this. However I also can't help feeling jealous that she will likely recover from this and get pregnant before I've even started treatment.
> 
> I'm a horrible friend, I know. I hate feeling this way. I would love us to be pregnant together...but instead I just feel jealous. :(
> 
> It is natural to feel this way:hugs:. I think we all go through this. I am going to a friend's daughter's 1st birthday party in a week, and promised another friend I would finally come see her 1 month old (I was at the hospital for the previous 3 births). I only just found out I have tubal factor infertility this month and will not be able to get pregnant without intervention. It is difficult not to feel jealous. I will get over it ....Click to expand...


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :wave: been away all this week in London.

Sarah congratulations :happydance: really happy for you, that is awesome news.


----------



## readyformore

downundergal said:


> Of course, and I feel bad saying this, but one of my friends is also trying for baby number two, only she just has to look at her hubby and she's pregnant. Sadly she just had a miscarriage and I feel very badly for her about this. However I also can't help feeling jealous that she will likely recover from this and get pregnant before I've even started treatment.
> 
> I'm a horrible friend, I know. I hate feeling this way. I would love us to be pregnant together...but instead I just feel jealous. :(

Totally normal, and no, you are not a bad friend. :flower:

I have 3 kids and I still feel jealous. I will forever be jealous of people's fertility. I don't think it's going to go away now. I will probably be 60, hear of someone's granddaughter getting pregnant on birth control, and be jealous. :haha: I imagine that outsiders look at me with 3 kids and are jealous of my fertility too, not knowing how much effing work it can be to get a baby....or two....or three. 

It's not that I don't want my friends to be pregnant, I just want to be pregnant with them. I'm waiting for my friend to announce that she is expecting #4. She was complaining last month that it's been 6 whole months and she's always conceived within 4 months. She was wondering why it's so hard now, (yes, I did want to smack her through the phone :blush:). With our first children, I had been ttc for about a year when she started to ttc. She conceived before me and then delivered her baby before I was even pregnant. I don't want to do that again, but I really don't have a choice if it happens or not. 

We get it. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> 4 days till my baseline scan..I'm actually excited this time:happydance::happydance:

I'm excited for you too!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal how exciting!!!!!

Rooting for you!!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Yeah Crystal not long now x x


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal hope you have lots of follicles on your baseline and when you start the stims. Im excited for you to get started :hugs::kiss:


----------



## 35_Smiling

sarahincanada said:


> crystal hope you have lots of follicles on your baseline and when you start the stims. Im excited for you to get started :hugs::kiss:

 wow congrats to you hun. all the best!


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi everyone just poppin in to say hello. i haven't been in for a long time. since going back to college to finish my program hubby and I are not ttc until March. This is to make sure i can get through all my classes. I've been trying to gradulate for two years now and i only have three classes to take and pass in order for me to graduate this year. so i have my fingers cross that i can hold out in ttc until then.

Everyone else who had their :bfp: i want to say CONGRATULATIONS to you and all the best! :hugs:

All those who are ttc good luck your next for sure! :dust:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks..just be glad to get started now :)


----------



## Indigo77

GL Crystal! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## crystal443

Thank you Indi..giver your belly a good luck rub for me please:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah...good luck with the beta today!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Is Sarahs beta today? ooooohhhhhh GOOD LUCK Sarah!!!!! I think we know its going to be a great result :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah said Sunday results, so I am assuming a Saturday test.:flower:


----------



## crystal443

Yep must be today then :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, I am so anxious for you!


----------



## crystal443

I'm anxious too :) DH has his nails chewed down:haha::haha: but if we don't keep trying then we can't move forward so I hope once we find the right mix of drugs the rest will fall into place:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good luck on Betas Sarah!!!


----------



## LillyLove

GL today Sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! just leaving so no time to read messages. i put this mornings test in my spoiler. :kiss:


----------



## piso

Hello everyone!

Congratulation for each BFP!
I will do IVF next month and my doctor don't want give me the prescription now but he said i will do it and the pharmacy contact me for confirmation and payment. Which medicines you used and the price? where did you get your medicine?
Thanks for help.


----------



## LLbean

Sarah those tests look FANTASTIC :dance:


----------



## sarahincanada

well beta is done, its out of my hands now! seeing as Ive been getting positives since monday I hope its a good one. I got the positive on the digital on wednesday and so if that was at least a 25 then friday should be 50 and so Im hoping for over 50! (Im assuming the blood tests and home tests use the same numbers??).

I just found out we have to go to church and to the inlaws tomorrow, so I probably wont get the call before I leave. So Im not sure if I will check the messages or wait till I get home. If its low and I check while out I wont be able to act all happy around my inlaws. So I will probably wait.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

there is NO WAY the numbers will be low...those lines are strong Sarah :hugs: :dance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> there is NO WAY the numbers will be low...those lines are strong Sarah :hugs: :dance:

a girl in the assisted folder had good frer lines too and this week her beta was only a 32! but it went up to 82 now so its looking fine. Yikes Im kinda glad Im doing something tomorrow as the wait for the call will be hard.


----------



## LLbean

deep breaths...my goodness our agony never stops does it? hehehe


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> deep breaths...my goodness our agony never stops does it? hehehe

it never does! how did you cope with the wait from beta to ultrasound last time? If 2nd beta is good then I think they schedule me in 3 weeks :wacko: all we can do is take advice from the great dachshund mother and take one day at a time. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

My beta results come back the same day... Mine didn't quite double though and if you can recall I was freaking out! Lol


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> My beta results come back the same day... Mine didn't quite double though and if you can recall I was freaking out! Lol

ahhh yes I do remember. Did you have a 3rd? and how long was the wait from beta to 1st ultrasound?


----------



## LLbean

When I was not doubling (after 3 betas) they did an ultrasound to make sure it was not ectopic. And it wasn't!!! Then I had another at 6 weeks


----------



## sarahincanada

do you remember your 3 beta numbers? :flower:


----------



## LLbean

It's in my thread somewhere... Feel free to look back hehehe it was in August/Sept


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, so it's at least 3.5 weeks for a scan?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, so it's at least 3.5 weeks for a scan?

it says on my sheet if betas are rising we will schedule an ultrasound at our clinic in 2-3 weeks :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

I had one at about 5 weeks, then 6 and then at 7weeks and 4 days


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, do you stay on progesterone? I am on it until 12-14 weeks.


----------



## LLbean

ok so I was 241 first Beta and 402 two days later...then a weekend passed and I went to 942


----------



## sarahincanada

dmom yes I think so, I guess they will tell me after the betas. Ive still been taking 2 estrogen per day too so I wonder if that will stop. Plus the baby aspirin.

LL wow thats a high first beta! on the https://www.betabase.info/ site the median number for 14dpo was 102 with 71-236 being the most common range.


----------



## LLbean

Well then perhaps that's why I showed on the hpt so quickly


----------



## GreenFingers

Good luck today Sarah, your test yesterday was so strong yesterday Im sure everything will be great, thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Can't wait to hear your numbers Sarah :)


----------



## LillyLove

Sarah have a great Sunday with your family, can't wait to hear the beta!


----------



## LLbean

Sarah hoping the Betas make you really happy today :D


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! just waiting to leave for church, its downtown toronto so if we get there in time I will pop into the clinic first and ask!! I will try anf update as soon as I can. Yikes!! Have a lovely sunday :flower:


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh I saw an update from you and thought it was news, soooo excited for you x x


----------



## hockey24

:happydance:Can't wait to hear the results Sarah!:happydance:


----------



## Redclaire

sarahincanada said:


> thanks everyone! just waiting to leave for church, its downtown toronto so if we get there in time I will pop into the clinic first and ask!! I will try anf update as soon as I can. Yikes!! Have a lovely sunday :flower:

OOOHHH Sarah!! wishing on every star for you!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

CONGRATULATIONS SARAH!!!:dust::wohoo:


----------



## sarahincanada

sorry just got back from a family dinner! I did call in the clinic on the way to the church at 12 noon and they didnt have my results from the lab yet :growlmad: so I had to wait till we were done church and in the car away from my inlaws and get my home messages. so my beta is....

_*170 *_

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

I have to go and get another done tomorrow, so will know those results on tuesday. hope it doubles [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

sorry dont have time to catch up on all the posts as just got in and have some work to do. talk to you tomorrow :flower:


----------



## LillyLove

YAY!!! 
Thanks for the update Sarah...been on pins and needles!!
:happydance:


----------



## crystal443

That's fab news Sarah!!!!!! Congrats:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

WONDERFUL!!! So happy for you Sarah...and yes they WILL double! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> _*170 *_
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> 
> I have to go and get another done tomorrow, so will know those results on tuesday. hope it doubles [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> sorry dont have time to catch up on all the posts as just got in and have some work to do. talk to you tomorrow :flower:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:thumbup:

:baby::baby:

:winkwink:


----------



## pavementfan

hi sarah, i don't post on here very often but i just wanted to offer my congratulations as i have been following your updates and those from the other ladies on here with interest and excitement as i'm a similar age and have been TTC for a similar amount of time to you. wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months! i'm hoping to do IVF in the next few months and your story has given me hope  congrats again!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> :baby::baby:

:growlmad:

:gun:

:grr:

:rofl:


----------



## LLbean

Oh Sarah you know that if you are blessed with the double trouble you will be THRILLED!


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :baby::baby:
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> :gun:
> 
> :grr:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hockey24

Great news Sarah!!!

:happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance:


----------



## velo

Yay excellent news Sarah! I don't pop by here much anymore but I wanted to see how your quest was going! Continued vibes being sent your way for a sticky bean!


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats sarah that is brilliant :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Over the moon for you, can't wait to hear your number on Tuesday....has it sunk in yet????


----------



## sarahincanada

no greeny, It felt more real when I listened to the beta message... we were sitting in the ikea parking lot and when it said '1 new message' I gripped hubbies hand tight. when I looked over at him after listening he had tears in his eyes, it was such a nice moment. Im soooooooo happy but Im still guarding my heart incase its not meant to be. at least I know I can get pregnant...I was wondering there for a while, plus I have 7 more frosties. :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, this is wonderful!:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

That's exactly how I thought at the time, at least you know it can happen and the FET was not that bad....you have the Waltons on ice there he he!


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> That's exactly how I thought at the time, at least you know it can happen and the FET was not that bad....you have the Waltons on ice there he he!

:rofl:

how did you cope waiting for all the tests?
I feel pretty calm and keep thinking 'if its meant to be it will be'.


----------



## samj

sarahincanada said:


> heres the tests I did this afternoon, this will probably be it until beta results on sunday [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Woo Hoo Sarah!! Just popped on by chance and saw your Positive test photos. I'm so pleased for you. Fabulous news. I am now 8 months pregnant and booked for a section on the 21st Feb! Very scary. Awful pregnancy but know it will be worth it. 

Hugs to you again. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah I believe you have NOTHING to worry about...you are good to go my friend AND with lots of frosties too!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks LL, Ive just read too much on here to feel really confident about it. what happened to you and others really affected me. everything can look so good and then end. dont get me wrong, Im floating on air that this is happened, but just staying a little guarded. I feel so lucky that I have my frosties too.
have you been testing still or just waiting for beta? will you know same day?
:kiss:


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> That's exactly how I thought at the time, at least you know it can happen and the FET was not that bad....you have the Waltons on ice there he he!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> how did you cope waiting for all the tests?
> I feel pretty calm and keep thinking 'if its meant to be it will be'.Click to expand...

Great attitude, I was pretty calm but the time until the scan took forever. Time is flying now though....ahhhhh panic :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

I am sorry, I do share my story for everyone and would hope to have had a better outcome. But remember what happened to mine was so beyond rare! You will do just fine...plus yours even survived a frost! those are some strong blasts!


----------



## alison29

yay sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> I am sorry, I do share my story for everyone and would hope to have had a better outcome. But remember what happened to mine was so beyond rare! You will do just fine...plus yours even survived a frost! those are some strong blasts!

I hope so. And dont be sorry, its just we are a little family on here and I was so happy for you and so upset with what happened. Cypress also didnt have a heartbeat on her first scan, she pm'd me to take her bfp off the front page a while ago :cry: I am thinking positive but at the same time staying realistic. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:happydance: Sarah!! Great news!! So excited for you. 

LL- FX for you for the beta. I'm thinking of you! :flower:


----------



## GreenFingers

Crystal-good luck with your scan x x


----------



## crystal443

My scan went fantastic!!! There were no antrafollicles, no lining developing so everything was very quiet:thumbup: So today here's my Protocol until my next scan :

1 spray Synarel per day
450 Gonal F
75 Luveris starting Friday
15 mg Prednisolone per day
estrogen patch changed every other day
DHEA 75mg

My next scan is next Tuesday morning and the FS said from that point things will be switched around as needed:hugs::hugs:


Sarah- I can't wait to hear how your Betas go but I really think you're going to be fine:hugs:

LL- I'm hoping your Betas come back with great results:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

congrats Crystal!!! keeping everything crossbred for you..may this be your cycle!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Thanks LL just happy my ovaries are at least cooperating a little bit anyway:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> My scan went fantastic!!! There were no antrafollicles, no lining developing so everything was very quiet:thumbup: So today here's my Protocol until my next scan :
> 
> 1 spray Synarel per day
> 450 Gonal F
> 75 Luveris starting Friday
> 15 mg Prednisolone per day
> estrogen patch changed every other day
> DHEA 75mg
> 
> My next scan is next Tuesday morning and the FS said from that point things will be switched around as needed:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Sarah- I can't wait to hear how your Betas go but I really think you're going to be fine:hugs:
> 
> LL- I'm hoping your Betas come back with great results:hugs::hugs:

go crystal :happydance: go crystal!!!!
very exciting


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Crystal! Glad to hear the scan went well today! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Sarah :)

Hockey- when do you go for your baseline scan?


----------



## GreenFingers

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Crystal fab news, first hurdle done!!! What a cocktail of drugs you are on there! I have a great feeling about this cycle for you :hugs:


Sarah - Is it 2nd Beta day today???? Good Luck x x

LL- Thinking of you today, really hope you get you BFP :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

crystal443 said:


> Thanks Sarah :)
> 
> Hockey- when do you go for your baseline scan?

I'm still a couple weeks out until I stop the BCP's. We go on Thursday for our IVF consult and go through the expected protocol. I stop the pills on 2/13 and will have my first scan on 2/18. I can't wait - I'm so ready to get started!! :happydance:

Good luck today Sarah and LLBean! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

yeah Hockey not long now x x


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal and hockey I can barely wait for you to get started!

yikes 2nd beta results today, Im so nervous. 2 days ago was 170 so want it to be at least 340. I did a frer last night (11dp5dt or 16 dpo) and the test line came up straight away and was so dark and the control line fainter. never seen that before and googled it, apparantly when your beta is good the test line takes most of the die. hope thats a good sign [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh Sarah .... so excited for you....come on phone call we all need to know!!
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

wow greeny, bub is a sweet potato!! :cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah it will be good news for you, I just know it!!!


----------



## hockey24

OMG! I think I would keep POAS every day! Seeing a solid 2nd line just seems like a dream!

Can't wait to hear those digits!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> OMG! I think I would keep POAS every day! Seeing a solid 2nd line just seems like a dream!
> 
> Can't wait to hear those digits!

Ive been quite good, I did one the morning of the beta which is in my spoiler, and this was only 2 days later and quite a difference. I will take photo and add tonight. I was feeling nervous last night and needed to see the line!!

urghhh this wait is so hard, on saturday they called at 2, so hopefully in the next 2 hours. LL do you have a timeframe for your call?


----------



## crystal443

Can't wait Hockey!!

Sarah- Can't wait to find out your numbers I know they'll be great!!


----------



## sarahincanada

I just remembered I didnt call my clinic yesterday to tell them Id gone for my 2nd beta and the details....thats probably why they havent called :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: probably wont hear till tomorrow now grrrrrrr. Its a hospital so a bit different to a private clinic and when you phone you leave message, they dont have a receptionist taking phonecalls probably because of all the questions they get.


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

_*
442*_

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

ultrasound will be week of Feb 20, they will call me with date & time
due date oct 7.....6 days after my 40th birthday

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## crystal443

WOW SARAH...That's more then doubled:headspin::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo: can't wait for the scan now:haha::haha: If babes is a bit early you could get a baby for your birthday :):hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woo hoo, over the moon for you, how are you feeling?


----------



## LLbean

that is MAGNIFICENT Sarah!!!! WOW!!!! Congrats again...well done bean!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Fantastic number sarah :happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee:


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone

crystal yes thats true! she said my due date was Oct 7.....that 6 days after my 40th bday! I was going to be really depressed about that so I wont be now, if this works out!!

greeny it feels so surreal, hasnt sunk in yet! its going to be a long 20 plus days till I get an ultrasound, all I can do is have hope.

LL I wish with everything you were joining me this cycle but we will just have a wait a little longer :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Amazing!! What great news!! :happydance::happydance: What a fantastic birthday present!! So happy for you Sarah!! :yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah don't you worry about me...I will catch up at some point hehehe


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Sarah don't you worry about me...I will catch up at some point hehehe

you know I cant help but think that you didnt get pregnant as a little girl is waiting patiently for her turn :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hahaha you and me both... when they told me this one was a boy I went..."oh lord...here we go again..." LOL


----------



## crystal443

I always had you down for another little girl LL :) and Sarah's right she's waiting her turn:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Crystal...yes we have talked about that girl since Hubby and I have been talking... even before we met in person LOL.


----------



## crystal443

Yep...you've always said you would have a girl:thumbup: Can't wait till she's ready to say hi:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Thanks Crystal...yes we have talked about that girl since Hubby and I have been talking... even before we met in person LOL.

ooooh tell us more!


----------



## LLbean

well we were discussing whether we would have kids...I do have a girl already...will be 21 in 19 days!!!! But yes, I have dreamed of her before and she even told me her name LOL

Hubby and I met through a childhood friend but online...we were already a "couple" before we met in person HAHAHAHA


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> well we were discussing whether we would have kids...I do have a girl already...will be 21 in 19 days!!!! But yes, I have dreamed of her before and she even told me her name LOL
> 
> Hubby and I met through a childhood friend but online...we were already a "couple" before we met in person HAHAHAHA

ahhhh thats so cute!! did you live near eachother?


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well we were discussing whether we would have kids...I do have a girl already...will be 21 in 19 days!!!! But yes, I have dreamed of her before and she even told me her name LOL
> 
> Hubby and I met through a childhood friend but online...we were already a "couple" before we met in person HAHAHAHA
> 
> ahhhh thats so cute!! did you live near eachother?Click to expand...

nope, opposite coasts! ....I was in Santa Monica, California, by the beach and him in Georgia LOL for about a year I treated him like my period...saw him for a few days once a month HAHAHAHA


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well we were discussing whether we would have kids...I do have a girl already...will be 21 in 19 days!!!! But yes, I have dreamed of her before and she even told me her name LOL
> 
> Hubby and I met through a childhood friend but online...we were already a "couple" before we met in person HAHAHAHA
> 
> ahhhh thats so cute!! did you live near eachother?Click to expand...
> 
> nope, opposite coasts! ....I was in Santa Monica, California, by the beach and him in Georgia LOL for about a year I treated him like my period...saw him for a few days once a month HAHAHAHAClick to expand...

oooooh must have been hot!! so you moved for him? ahhhh I love california, would love to live there. how was it when you first saw him in person?


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well we were discussing whether we would have kids...I do have a girl already...will be 21 in 19 days!!!! But yes, I have dreamed of her before and she even told me her name LOL
> 
> Hubby and I met through a childhood friend but online...we were already a "couple" before we met in person HAHAHAHA
> 
> ahhhh thats so cute!! did you live near eachother?Click to expand...
> 
> nope, opposite coasts! ....I was in Santa Monica, California, by the beach and him in Georgia LOL for about a year I treated him like my period...saw him for a few days once a month HAHAHAHAClick to expand...
> 
> oooooh must have been hot!! so you moved for him? ahhhh I love california, would love to live there. how was it when you first saw him in person?Click to expand...

akward LOL but we managed hehehe...yes I gave up my beautiful location of California for yukky Georgia LOL...could not convince him to move there considering he is an attorney here and was making way more money than me there...made no sense to do that...but perhaps some day we will move back :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

That's a lovely story LL:hugs::hugs: you must find it so different to be on the opposite coast, I laughed when I read you treated your DH like your period:haha::haha:. I've heard other women say they've dreamt of their child before their born :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- did you have to mix your Rapronex( sp?) The Luveris which is supposed to be the Australian version of it comes with two vials one with powder and one with water:shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah- did you have to mix your Rapronex( sp?) The Luveris which is supposed to be the Australian version of it comes with two vials one with powder and one with water:shrug:

yes!!


----------



## crystal443

:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

so excited for you :happydance:
I have 20 days to occupy, so please keep me posted on everything you do!! you too hockey :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal yes, that is the trigger shot correct? I had to mix it too


----------



## sarahincanada

no thats the LH product they supplement the FSH with....I used 75 of that daily with my Gonal F. Gonal f was in a pen, but the repronex I had to mix. Crystal as soon as the liquid hits the ball of medication poof it dissolves! also I read that if you leave it to mix a little while it stings less, I found that works....I would mix it then do the other medications then get back to that one. ahhh its all coming back to me!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> no thats the LH product they supplement the FSH with....I used 75 of that daily with my Gonal F. Gonal f was in a pen, but the repronex I had to mix. Crystal as soon as the liquid hits the ball of medication poof it dissolves! also I read that if you leave it to mix a little while it stings less, I found that works....I would mix it then do the other medications then get back to that one. ahhh its all coming back to me!

OH so that would be my Lupron...mine did not need to be mixed...the only mix one was the trigger HCG shot


----------



## crystal443

Oh ok LL that's what your Lupron was:thumbup: I used a puregon pen last time but the Gonal F Pens are disposable:shrug: The Puregon one takes cartridges but isn't disposable. LL my trigger last time wasn't mixed but I haven't picked that up yet because he could still change it, so it could well be this time. Did either of you have to use the estrogen patch? This was a last minute thing when we were walking out the door. Its for the lining, I've never had an issue with my lining but he said its a preventative with all the medication.

He also said not to be alarmed if he needs to stim a bit longer to get as many eggs as possible:shrug: It'll really depend on this first scan and what that shows:thumbup:

Thanks for the tip Sarah, I start the Luveris on Friday so I'll mix that one up first:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Sarah don't you worry about me...I will catch up at some point hehehe
> 
> you know I cant help but think that you didnt get pregnant as a little girl is waiting patiently for her turn :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh, LL. :cry: I am so sorry. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

nope no estrogen for me

I was on Lupron and Gonal F


----------



## LLbean

here was my protocol
 



Attached Files:







Flare-Gonal F 300.300.pdf
File size: 96.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sarahincanada

no estrogen for my fresh cycle, but been taking estrogen and progesterone and baby aspirin for my fet, and told to still take it :thumbup: seemed to work so far!!


----------



## LillyLove

sarahincanada said:


> _*
> 442*_
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> 
> ultrasound will be week of Feb 20, they will call me with date & time
> due date oct 7.....6 days after my 40th birthday
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Holy guacamole! AMAZING AND BEAUTIFUL NUMBER:cloud9:
As Indigo would say....:baby::baby:
LOL!!! Just kidding.


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

www.betabase.info tells me my numbers are perfect for a SINGLE pregnancy :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

You googled it?!? :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> You googled it?!? :rofl:

no someone else had posted the link and I wanted to see how my betas compared to others. Im confident its a singleton!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:

How do you feel?


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> :haha:
> 
> How do you feel?

good! had way more symptoms in non pregnant cycles :dohh: 
I just dont know how Im going to wait 3 weeks to have the ultrasound.
how have you coped?


----------



## Indigo77

The first ultrasound is worth the wait! I don't think it really sunk in until then. 

My stoic DH almost lost it in front of the sonographer...:cry::haha:

Hearing the heartbeat for the first time was amazing! 

I will never forget that day.


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> The first ultrasound is worth the wait! I don't think it really sunk in until then.
> 
> My stoic DH almost lost it in front of the sonographer...:cry::haha:
> 
> Hearing the heartbeat for the first time was amazing!
> 
> I will never forget that day.

I get goosebumps thinking about it! I am just so nervous about making it that far, please grow lil bean [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

Sarah it will be JUST FINE :D enjoy the ride


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

sarahincanada said:


> www.betabase.info tells me my numbers are perfect for a SINGLE pregnancy :haha:

I would suggest having one baby at a time! It is a lot easier to stay mobile with just one and your husband has to help less which is great. My husband did not like the infant stage. I want to try out just having one to see what that is like. Is this your first?


----------



## alison29

On the other hand it is really special having twins it was just a HUGE awakening for me going from none to two babies.


----------



## sarahincanada

alison29 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> www.betabase.info tells me my numbers are perfect for a SINGLE pregnancy :haha:
> 
> I would suggest having one baby at a time! It is a lot easier to stay mobile with just one and your husband has to help less which is great. My husband did not like the infant stage. I want to try out just having one to see what that is like. Is this your first?Click to expand...

yes! I used to think I wanted twins but when I really thought about it the thought of carrying 2 babies worried me. Also I spent time with my best friend and her 18 month old and I was thinking how would I do this x2!! I know most people on here would love twins, I just thought well I have a choice so lets try one at a time!


----------



## drsquid

i just want one. im single so i cant imagine. i have 2 different friends with triplets.. craziness.


----------



## sarahincanada

tuesday feb 21, 9:20am is my scan :happydance:
monday is a bloody holiday here grrrrr otherwise I could have had it one day earilier!!
I will be 7 weeks on that date, if everything goes well [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> www.betabase.info tells me my numbers are perfect for a SINGLE pregnancy :haha:
> 
> I would suggest having one baby at a time! It is a lot easier to stay mobile with just one and your husband has to help less which is great. My husband did not like the infant stage. I want to try out just having one to see what that is like. Is this your first?Click to expand...
> 
> yes! I used to think I wanted twins but when I really thought about it the thought of carrying 2 babies worried me. Also I spent time with my best friend and her 18 month old and I was thinking how would I do this x2!! I know most people on here would love twins, I just thought well I have a choice so lets try one at a time!Click to expand...

There were many times when I was struggling with one child and I thought, "What the hell would I do with 2 babies/toddler!":haha: How do you cope with 2 babies with colic at the same time? Or two toddlers trying to run away from you in a crowded public place? I'm sure they would go in opposite directions. :wacko:

Today, both my sense of logic and memory are in poor shape because I am currently thinking, "Well, I did want two more........." :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> Today, both my sense of logic and memory are in poor shape because I am currently thinking, "Well, I did want two more........." :haha:

oh I almost changed it to 2 the night before the transfer!! :haha: one minute I was all calm thinking Im ok if it takes months to get pregnant as we are transfering 1 and the next minute Id be crazy thinking I want the best chance so put in 2!! I guess its natural to change our mind all the time, this TTC thing is crazy :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah I think you'd cope well with one or two babies:shrug: I know its harder with two babies, but we always find ways of coping and we do what we need too:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah I think you'd cope well with one or two babies:shrug: I know its harder with two babies, but we always find ways of coping and we do what we need too:thumbup::hugs:

oh for sure! and I know lots of people on here would love twins or are having twins so I dont ever want to seem negative about it. I just felt if I could control it why not try and just have 1 at a time. The thought of carrying 2 healthily would terrify me. then again carrying 1 is terrifying me :haha:


----------



## crystal443

I know, I'm still going back and forth on 1 or 2 put back:dohh: The FS put that we'd have 2 put back on my chart but we'll see as it gets closer still early days:thumbup: I just think you're one of those ladies that would cope well with 2.:hugs::hugs: I didn't take your posts as being negative:haha: at all:thumbup: I would def fret if I had two babies in my belly and I knew I had to get them to 9 months:wacko: Scary stuff for sure, but there are a lot of twin pregnancies on here at the moment:haha::haha: Twin fever :haha::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

yes my FS had automatically written 2. When I said I wanted 1 she said wow thats so unusual and that it was usually she who was the conservative one and trying to talk people into transferring less (bet she has people begging for 3 or 4). I was worried that they did the 2 automatically as they wanted to keep their stats up (as they are not the people caring for the 2 babies during pregnancy and beyond so why do they care, their job is to get us pregnant) but luckily they were fine with 1.
I cant wait for you to be in the thick of it!! :happydance: less than 1 week till your scan and then I will be less that 2 weeks to my ultrasound


----------



## crystal443

I know hey? DH came home from work last night and he works with one of our friends, anyway she had poor response only worse then mine, first cycle she had 3 follies and they upped her Puregon to 450 and she got 0 follies:wacko: We were at a party for the Principal last Friday night but didn't get to really chat with her so she sent a message home with DH to tell me on her new protocol with gonal F and Luveris she got 12 eggs so I am honestly very hopeful this time. :happydance::happydance:

I cannot wait for your ultrasound, after that you can relax and really enjoy everything. Will you be finding out gender at some point? So exciting Sarah especially when its your first one, everything is so special the first time:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

thata great her response improved! really hoping the same for you.

my hubby really doesnt want to know, so we wont find out. I could go either way....I would love the surprise at the end and it makes the birth part a bit more exciting, but I would also love to know and feel I may bond with the bub a bit more if I could picture a boy or girl in there. Hubby said I could find out and not tell him, but I wouldnt want him just having the surprise. would you find out?

its all so surreal a I sit here even talking about it. then I snap back to my cautious realistic self saying wait for the scan before thinking about anything!! and we will be asking you the same questions very soon :hugs: [-o&lt;


----------



## crystal443

We found out with both before but I'm not sure we would find out this time:shrug: I found with DS and knew the day the Csection would be and it kinda took some of the fun out. There was no surprise left and it was really just meeting him on the day. That's exciting don't get me wrong but even at the shower they had his name on the cards etc. kinda like he was already here so I would def think about it. I think too because I've got a 15 and 14 year olds it might be more exciting for them not to know because DD wants a sister and of course DS wants a little brother so it might be more exciting not to know. 

The shopping after the baby is born would be fantastic Sarah and you'll have a baby the perfect time of year in Canada not to hot and not to cold:thumbup: 

It must soo hard not to get excited Sarah, I tell ya I'd be bouncing off the walls:haha::haha: We have Dmom to keep us going her scan is coming up soon as well:thumbup: Can't wait for you girls:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes yes I want to see pics from all of you!


----------



## crystal443

I agree LL we want pics:thumbup: I cannot believe it but I got a cheque in the mail today from Telstra (phone and internet provider) for $68.00, first time I've ever gotten a cheque from a phone company:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

LL- I keep forgetting to tell you, FS told me to continue with DHEA even if I get a BFP and I would only stop once a heartbeat has been detected by ultrasound. It takes 4 months for DHEA to have maximum effect..and he said its for numbers and quality:thumbup: so I wasn't sure if you're still taking them but if you are don't stop he said they work wonders for numbers and quality:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Ok I will take that and CoQ10


----------



## crystal443

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

I would like to invite you all to look at my new spoiler :haha:
I feel so much better having the ticker!!
can you tell Im bored....after 2 years of non stop TTC stuff its weird to just be waiting :coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> I would like to invite you all to look at my new spoiler :haha:
> I feel so much better having the ticker!!
> can you tell Im bored....after 2 years of non stop TTC stuff its weird to just be waiting :coffee:

You're not just waiting.........you're gestating!:thumbup::happydance::hugs:

Love the new spoiler. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:

bet you thought it was one of THOSE tickers :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:
> 
> bet you thought it was one of THOSE tickers :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:
> 
> bet you thought it was one of THOSE tickers :haha:Click to expand...

You got me! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- you got me:haha::haha: and those tests still look so pretty:thumbup:

Indi-I love seeing your scan photo, your little guy must be growing leaps and bounds now:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, I was worried because of the MS, but he was 7 Oz & over 6" at my 17 week scan!


----------



## crystal443

Its surpising that babies do so well when there's bad morning sickness but somehow they do, don't they?

Sarah- are you feeling anything yet?


----------



## hockey24

So had a nice visit with the FS today. In regards to my fibroid - its the location of it that troublesome. Its extremely small and barely poking out into the uterus - but my uterus is kind of flat and long shaped and the fibroid is right in the middle. 

He agreed that we should move forward with IVF regardless and see how many eggs we get. 

He also recommended that since my insurance company will pay for 3 IVF's and my coverage on that plan runs out at the end of this year - that I could do 3 IVF's back to back and freeze as many eggs as possible. If no pregnancy, I have the surgery knowing I have lots of eggs frozen. Then when I lose my awesome insurance coverage - I only have to pay for FET - which is only $3200 versus $15,000 for IVF. 

Something to think about - regardless, we are going to transfer at least 1 egg for this first fresh cycle and hope for the best!! :thumbup:

Stimming starts on 2/18!


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- That is fantastic news:happydance::happydance: I think storing eggs is a brilliant idea and in case you do need surgery then you already have eggs ready to go:thumbup: Let's hope your bean implants anywhere but the fibroid area:thumbup: So glad it was good news for you:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> So had a nice visit with the FS today. In regards to my fibroid - its the location of it that troublesome. Its extremely small and barely poking out into the uterus - but my uterus is kind of flat and long shaped and the fibroid is right in the middle.
> 
> He agreed that we should move forward with IVF regardless and see how many eggs we get.
> 
> He also recommended that since my insurance company will pay for 3 IVF's and my coverage on that plan runs out at the end of this year - that I could do 3 IVF's back to back and freeze as many eggs as possible. If no pregnancy, I have the surgery knowing I have lots of eggs frozen. Then when I lose my awesome insurance coverage - I only have to pay for FET - which is only $3200 versus $15,000 for IVF.
> 
> Something to think about - regardless, we are going to transfer at least 1 egg for this first fresh cycle and hope for the best!! :thumbup:
> 
> Stimming starts on 2/18!

that sounds like an excellent plan!! :thumbup:
and over the 3 fresh cycles you could get pregnant (surely the beany wouldnt implant in that area 3 times) and then hopefully have frosties for later!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

I just did another digital to see if its changed from 1-2 weeks and it says 3+ :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am 19dpo so I guess Im close to 3 weeks. I see my family doctor on monday (my clinic refers you back to her to arrange follow up care) and I might ask for a sneaky beta so see the levels. that might keep me going for 2 more weeks :haha:

editing to say: online is says to get 3+ weeks your hcg has to be over 2000....I hope thats true. ok going to forget about pregnancy now and enjoy my evening!!


----------



## LLbean

Hockey I agree that is an wonderful idea! Get as many frosties as possible!!!!


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> I just did another digital to see if its changed from 1-2 weeks and it says 3+ :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am 19dpo so I guess Im close to 3 weeks. I see my family doctor on monday (my clinic refers you back to her to arrange follow up care) and I might ask for a sneaky beta so see the levels. that might keep me going for 2 more weeks :haha:
> 
> editing to say: online is says to get 3+ weeks your hcg has to be over 2000....I hope thats true. ok going to forget about pregnancy now and enjoy my evening!!

Sarah- I'm sure your doc will do a beta if you ask:haha: but I think your 3+ weeks is a fantastic indicator all is well:happydance::happydance: So once your Clinic does the scan is that with them?


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I just did another digital to see if its changed from 1-2 weeks and it says 3+ :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am 19dpo so I guess Im close to 3 weeks. I see my family doctor on monday (my clinic refers you back to her to arrange follow up care) and I might ask for a sneaky beta so see the levels. that might keep me going for 2 more weeks :haha:
> 
> editing to say: online is says to get 3+ weeks your hcg has to be over 2000....I hope thats true. ok going to forget about pregnancy now and enjoy my evening!!
> 
> Sarah- I'm sure your doc will do a beta if you ask:haha: but I think your 3+ weeks is a fantastic indicator all is well:happydance::happydance: So once your Clinic does the scan is that with them?Click to expand...

yes! they get me preggers and boot me out!! my family doctor is an hour a way too (I lived downtown toronto for 9 years and havent moved my doctor as I love her) so she will have to refer me to someone in my town, or I just find a widwife.


----------



## LillyLove

Hockey - You are so lucky to have insurance!!!
Getting excited for you Sarah, and Crystal -- you aren't too far behind!


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> I just did another digital to see if its changed from 1-2 weeks and it says 3+ :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am 19dpo so I guess Im close to 3 weeks. I see my family doctor on monday (my clinic refers you back to her to arrange follow up care) and I might ask for a sneaky beta so see the levels. that might keep me going for 2 more weeks :haha:
> 
> editing to say: online is says to get 3+ weeks your hcg has to be over 2000....I hope thats true. ok going to forget about pregnancy now and enjoy my evening!!

Woo Hoo...and you won't be able to forget about pregnancy for even one second for the next 9 months :happydance::happydance:

Great news Hockey about starting IVF and it sounds like you have a great plan.

There is a lot happening in the next couple of week, first scans, IVF scans....and I have my 20 weeks scan on 20th Feb when I find out the sex !!

:hugs: to everyone x x


----------



## hockey24

Thanks for the support ladies! And yes, Lilylove - I'm very lucky to have this insurance. Its from a former employer - so I pay COBRA, which costs an arm and a leg but one IVF procedure and its all worth it!! :happydance:

Greenfingers - definitely lots going on this thread and its feeling lucky!! I can't believe your already coming up on 20 weeks and finding out the sex!! So amazing!! :flower:

Crystal - looking forward to your scan next week and seeing how things are progressing!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

there is a lot going on! I love it. I just updated my spoiler with my last test, now what am I going to do for 18 days? :haha::dohh:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah you will be fine...get out of the house and do something fun...18 days will pass by real quick :D


----------



## sarahincanada

unfortunately/fortunately I have a lot of work to do, so thats days spent on the computer and I get easily distracted by bnb!!

how are you doing....do you feel a sense of relief? I felt that way in december after my failed fresh cycle. it was nice not to think about things for a while :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes, other than the really heavy period right now and headaches that come with it I do feel relief... I still wish I could have a baby soon but trying not to get sucked into it all again LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

well its good to do something different to what you've been doing, and forgetting about it all for a while and just BDing when you want to might be the perfect thing for you. theres so many stories of the 'giving up' after ivf then falling pregnant.

hope you dont mind me asking this, but are the stats at your clinic good? I cant help but wonder *what if* the handling of the embryos and pgd was not good, and elsewhere you would have good results? I only thought about it as I was reading someone who had 3 failed at one clinic and then moved and it worked. I know hubby doesnt want to spend any more money its just something I thought about and wanted to ask you....hope thats ok :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> well its good to do something different to what you've been doing, and forgetting about it all for a while and just BDing when you want to might be the perfect thing for you. theres so many stories of the 'giving up' after ivf then falling pregnant.
> 
> hope you dont mind me asking this, but are the stats at your clinic good? I cant help but wonder *what if* the handling of the embryos and pgd was not good, and elsewhere you would have good results? I only thought about it as I was reading someone who had 3 failed at one clinic and then moved and it worked. I know hubby doesnt want to spend any more money its just something I thought about and wanted to ask you....hope thats ok :hugs:

www.rba-online.com
...that's them


----------



## LillyLove

Sarah, are you feeling symptoms yet or is it smooth sailing?


----------



## sarahincanada

don't feel pregnant at all :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, it's ok...I don't 'feel pregnant' either and I frankly don't know what it means to 'feel pregnant,' lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, it's ok...I don't 'feel pregnant' either and I frankly don't know what it means to 'feel pregnant,' lol.

:rofl:
havent you had one, shouldnt you know :haha:
quite a few of the younger bfpers on here talk about cramps and loads of symptoms, but nothing is going on over here!
have a lovely weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, I was 23yo and worried about getting fat.:haha:

I just went with whatever the stupid books told me I was supposed to do.:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Liz I wondered the same thing with PGD..if all of the embies that were lost was due to actual chromosone issues or some in part of how they were handled. Just seemed wierd that you had all those embryos each time and only 1 was good each time:shrug: 

I just wonder how many were lost just trying to do the testing, anyway I know you are trying to move on from it and I wasn't going to say anything but when Sarah did I thought I'd jump in too but I'm still on the fence with whether making you do PGD was fair to you:hugs::hugs: Maybe we all need to buy lots and lots of Scentsy so you can pay for your own cycle:thumbup:

Sarah and Dmom- I never felt pregnant for awhile, I did have cramping but that was it..some ladies get sick really really early:winkwink:


----------



## ginius

Hello ladies. I have always been following the threads in the TWW thread and don't know how I overlooked the TTC over 35 Forum! This is where I need to be! 

After 6 months of TTC, I had my first IUI done earlier this month. I had a positive OPK test on CD 16 and had the procedure done the next day. I was also prescribed Clomid (50mg) on CD5-9. Had my Progesterone blood work on CD21 (don't know results yet). I should be 11DP IUI today. Work has been keeping me busy so I didn't even realize it until this morning how far into the TWW I am! Now I can't get it off my mind. I'm eager yet scared to POAS......... Can't determine if I should I just wait out the last couple of days and just see if AF arrives or put myself out of my own misery and see the BFN and stop giving myself false hope. 

Prior to the IUI, it was a given to get a BFN every single time. It didn't upset me but I knew to expect it. The IUI though is different for me...I'm so anxious and dreading to get the BFN this time.......so much work and pain went into just getting the IUI done!

Anyone else have any luck w/ IUI's?


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Liz I wondered the same thing with PGD..if all of the embies that were lost was due to actual chromosone issues or some in part of how they were handled. Just seemed wierd that you had all those embryos each time and only 1 was good each time:shrug:
> 
> I just wonder how many were lost just trying to do the testing, anyway I know you are trying to move on from it and I wasn't going to say anything but when Sarah did I thought I'd jump in too but I'm still on the fence with whether making you do PGD was fair to you:hugs::hugs: Maybe we all need to buy lots and lots of Scentsy so you can pay for your own cycle:thumbup:
> 
> Sarah and Dmom- I never felt pregnant for awhile, I did have cramping but that was it..some ladies get sick really really early:winkwink:

well I saw the results of the last ones...only one was good really and one they kind of scratched off...guess that could have been a mess up one? No clue...but I can only hope we succeed naturally...I did get pregnant without IVF in July...but the idiots at mt GYN office would not put me on progesterone so ...gone


----------



## DaisyQ

Ginius, I'm just popping over to this part of the forum for the first time. I'm 34, so technically I don't "belong" over here, but I feel like, close enough!

Similar to you, I am going for my first IUI next month, which will be our 8th cycle of trying. Very excited and nervous about it, but trying not to get my hopes up too much. I guess from what I've read, the success rate for one cycle of IUI is so-so, but after 3 tries, the success rate approaches that of IFV... We are also doing medicated IUI - I am doing Clomid, and we are doing a trigger shot (ovidrel). IUI will be the following day. I am then going to go on progesterone during my LP. Please update and let us know how this cycle works out for you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow sarahincanada - so encouraging - congratulations! I know it's taken forever to get there, but so happy that it's happened.


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Liz I wondered the same thing with PGD..if all of the embies that were lost was due to actual chromosone issues or some in part of how they were handled. Just seemed wierd that you had all those embryos each time and only 1 was good each time:shrug:
> 
> I just wonder how many were lost just trying to do the testing, anyway I know you are trying to move on from it and I wasn't going to say anything but when Sarah did I thought I'd jump in too but I'm still on the fence with whether making you do PGD was fair to you:hugs::hugs: Maybe we all need to buy lots and lots of Scentsy so you can pay for your own cycle:thumbup:
> 
> Sarah and Dmom- I never felt pregnant for awhile, I did have cramping but that was it..some ladies get sick really really early:winkwink:
> 
> well I saw the results of the last ones...only one was good really and one they kind of scratched off...guess that could have been a mess up one? No clue...but I can only hope we succeed naturally...I did get pregnant without IVF in July...but the idiots at mt GYN office would not put me on progesterone so ...goneClick to expand...

Liz, I remember you getting pregnant right before your first IVF so you've got half the battle there:thumbup: I really think you'll succeed naturally..there's no reason why you shouldn't. You have progesterone at home left over from your cycle?


----------



## LLbean

I have the FS who will see me before my gyn so that's even better lol


----------



## ginius

DaisyQ said:


> Ginius, I'm just popping over to this part of the forum for the first time. I'm 34, so technically I don't "belong" over here, but I feel like, close enough!
> 
> Similar to you, I am going for my first IUI next month, which will be our 8th cycle of trying. Very excited and nervous about it, but trying not to get my hopes up too much. I guess from what I've read, the success rate for one cycle of IUI is so-so, but after 3 tries, the success rate approaches that of IFV... We are also doing medicated IUI - I am doing Clomid, and we are doing a trigger shot (ovidrel). IUI will be the following day. I am then going to go on progesterone during my LP. Please update and let us know how this cycle works out for you!

Daisy thanks for the reply! I wish you all the best in your upcoming IUI procedure. Its hard not to get your hopes up. I went home and did a pregnancy test yesterday and it came back BFN. I'm not sure if I tested too early or if it is accurate. You'd think of after 6 months of charting, POAS, etc., I'd have this on lock. Since an OPK can only tell me I will O in 12-36 hours the actual day is kind of hard for me to decipher. I received my progesterone test results and it showed that I ovulated "well" on clomid (as my Dr. put it). 

Not sure if I'm still in the game or not! Gotta wait for the witch to show to put my mind at ease. 

Would love to hear how your IUI goes and your progression as well! Please KIT. :) :flower:


----------



## Redclaire

ginius said:


> Hello ladies. I have always been following the threads in the TWW thread and don't know how I overlooked the TTC over 35 Forum! This is where I need to be!
> 
> After 6 months of TTC, I had my first IUI done earlier this month. I had a positive OPK test on CD 16 and had the procedure done the next day. I was also prescribed Clomid (50mg) on CD5-9. Had my Progesterone blood work on CD21 (don't know results yet). I should be 11DP IUI today. Work has been keeping me busy so I didn't even realize it until this morning how far into the TWW I am! Now I can't get it off my mind. I'm eager yet scared to POAS......... Can't determine if I should I just wait out the last couple of days and just see if AF arrives or put myself out of my own misery and see the BFN and stop giving myself false hope.
> 
> Prior to the IUI, it was a given to get a BFN every single time. It didn't upset me but I knew to expect it. The IUI though is different for me...I'm so anxious and dreading to get the BFN this time.......so much work and pain went into just getting the IUI done!
> 
> Anyone else have any luck w/ IUI's?

Hiya!! as you can see it worked for me!!
I did first IUI in may with injectables, 75iu of puregon and a trigger shot, BFN that time then repeated the same protocol in June and BINGO!! I was convinced i would have to go the IVF road, i was even looking at clinics online on the sunday (11dpiui)...got a very very feint positive on the monday, 12 dpiui!!
Don't give up!! if the clomid doesn't do it, ask for injectables, easy peasy to do and no side effects..unlike the clomid according to most people!!
best of luck:thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Redclaire for sharing your story! Congrats! OOOHHHH hope this works for all of us!!

The plan for me is 2 cycles of IUI on clomid (100mg) with trigger shot, and if that doesn't work I think at least 1 cycle of IUI with injectables. Not sure what we do after that - another round, or IVF...


----------



## DaisyQ

Redclaire - one baby or multiples??? Just curious. Very afraid of multiples!


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal your scan is tomorrow right.....good luck keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxxxx

welcome to all the IUIers! when I first joined this section there were 2 people who got pregnant through IUI's, but both on their 2nd try. It didnt work for me but they definitely work. someone else on here went through it 5 times, it worked on her 5th try and she is pregnant with twins!


----------



## sadie

Mine was my third cycle of clomid, but my first with clomid, IUI and ovidrel! Good luck ladies! i silently stalk!

i love your hpks sarah! i am so happy that all is going well for you!

Who was the woman that recently did a back to back IUI? Any news?


----------



## LLbean

Crystal looking forward to hearing wonderful things about your scan soon!!!!! :dance:


----------



## crystal443

LL- thanks, really nervous for tomorrow but I'm trying to be realistic and remember this is a totally different cycle and a different protocol and I need to keep positive:haha::haha: If everything looks to be going ok tomorrow I'll be fine until EC:thumbup:

Sarah- Thanks, good god if I could get the numbers you had I think all of Melbourne would hear me screaming with excitement:haha::haha: Can't wait for your scan coming up and see how that little bean is doing:hugs:

Sadie- I think you might be referring to Ready, she's the only one I know that had back to back IUI's last cycle. She's on to a new cycle and it is going to work for her this time..or I'm catching the witch and beating her up myself:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Try to get some rest Crystal! I'm so hopeful for you tomorrow. I hope I can hear you screaming all the way at my house. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks ready:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Crystal just want to say good luck as I am stalking you :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

tomorrow is my followup us to recheck the follies then trigger for weds or thurs. fingers crossed


----------



## Indigo77

FXed Crystal! :hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Crystal - Good luck today...can't wait to hear how you get on x x


----------



## SNOW GLOBE

Im new to all this, just felt i needed to chat to people who understood what i was going through. My husband had a vasectomy reversal in Nov 2010. We have sperm but the motility is only 2%. Count is 22 million. Any one got pregnant with a low motilty result. xx


----------



## LLbean

Crystal waiting to hear...GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## hockey24

Good luck today Crystal - waiting to hear how it went!! :thumbup:

WELCOME SNOWGLOBE! :flower:


----------



## ginius

Redclaire: BIG congrats to you! So happy to hear some good news! Wish you a healthy and safe pregnancy and delivery. <3 i'm going to ask about the injectables...problem tho. I have needle phobia.. :(


----------



## DaisyQ

ginius said:


> Redclaire: BIG congrats to you! So happy to hear some good news! Wish you a healthy and safe pregnancy and delivery. <3 i'm going to ask about the injectables...problem tho. I have needle phobia.. :(

Well... this TTC business will cure you of that! Just think - it's better to get over it now, than later when you need that epidural! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal...where are you?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

^^ wss!


----------



## LillyLove

REDCLAIRE- Congrats!!
CRYSTAL- Hope everything went well today.
SNOWGLOBE- Welcome. Don't have experience with that but think lots of girls over in assisted conception would be of help.
SQUID- Good luck this week!


----------



## drsquid

5 follicles of which it looks like 2-3 will be mature. I trigger tonight for weds iui. Giant hassle though, freaking Walgreens doesn't have the trigger without an advanced order. Finally went back and got it from the fertility office.


----------



## LLbean

Squid you get that stuff from Walgreens??? wow...I ordered online at Fertility Pharmacy...ask your doctor because I think it is cheaper


----------



## drsquid

Yeah it is kinda silly that I didn't even bother thinking about it til today despite knowing if trigger today or tomorrow. Kept his script in case it doesn't work this time.


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls,

Just got home:wacko: ok so went really well:thumbup: before he did the scan he told me not to get upset if we saw nothing as he was prepared and it is common among poor responders to not see very much in the first scan. Anyway he said my lining looks like a luxury hotel, which estrogen patches are working great...but then I never had problems with my lining:haha::haha:

So in the first scan he doesn't measure every single follicle, he said there's no point as I'll be stimming longer and today was just to see what was there and at what point to up the dosage. Today was a starting point:thumbup: So on my right side which is my worst side he could see 2 maybe 3 follies measuring 11/12 and on the left he saw 3-4 and he said he could see a few behind but wouldn't count those today because he couldn't see them properly. They measured between 10/12 as well which he said is great because they are all growing at the same rate. So he said he was comfortable saying there is 4-6 for sure follies there but feels there is more behind.

He said more will come up between now and EC and he upped my dosage to 600 Gonal F as he said he felt comfortable pushing my ovaries a bit harder. I have another scan on Friday and he said he'll have a bit better of an idea when egg collection will be, I'm still using the Synarel spray which holds the egg in the follicle so he said there's still lots of time to play with:thumbup: He also said the EC will definatley be done at The Womens Hospital because the retrieval is difficult:blush: Which I'm glad about, the last FS left follies behind:growlmad:

So that's it really, I'm really happy with the results so far and if I only ended up with 4-6 I'd still be happy because we at least have a shot so anything from this point on is a bonus for me:happydance::happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Crystal, I don't know you, but it all sounds very good! Very excited for you!


----------



## hockey24

Great news Crystal!!! :thumbup: Sounds like a very good visit today and leaving with good news and great hope for more!! 

What a great feeling to know that you will have egg retrieval!! So excited for you! :happydance::happydance:

But waiting until friday for the next scan will seem like forever!! Looking forward to hearing how they've grown!! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just got home:wacko: ok so went really well:thumbup: before he did the scan he told me not to get upset if we saw nothing as he was prepared and it is common among poor responders to not see very much in the first scan. Anyway he said my lining looks like a luxury hotel, which estrogen patches are working great...but then I never had problems with my lining:haha::haha:
> 
> So in the first scan he doesn't measure every single follicle, he said there's no point as I'll be stimming longer and today was just to see what was there and at what point to up the dosage. Today was a starting point:thumbup: So on my right side which is my worst side he could see 2 maybe 3 follies measuring 11/12 and on the left he saw 3-4 and he said he could see a few behind but wouldn't count those today because he couldn't see them properly. They measured between 10/12 as well which he said is great because they are all growing at the same rate. So he said he was comfortable saying there is 4-6 for sure follies there but feels there is more behind.
> 
> He said more will come up between now and EC and he upped my dosage to 600 Gonal F as he said he felt comfortable pushing my ovaries a bit harder. I have another scan on Friday and he said he'll have a bit better of an idea when egg collection will be, I'm still using the Synarel spray which holds the egg in the follicle so he said there's still lots of time to play with:thumbup: He also said the EC will definatley be done at The Womens Hospital because the retrieval is difficult:blush: Which I'm glad about, the last FS left follies behind:growlmad:
> 
> So that's it really, I'm really happy with the results so far and if I only ended up with 4-6 I'd still be happy because we at least have a shot so anything from this point on is a bonus for me:happydance::happydance:

yay this is fantastic news!! I really hope this is the start of a great cycle for you [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## crystal443

Thanks girls :)

Daisy- thanks, I'm sure you'll know us all really well in a short time:haha::haha:

Hockey- Such a relief to know we'll get to the next step, that's half the battle..when he said not to panic if we saw nothing I nearly had a heart attack:cry: Apparantly the long protocol and poor responders= longer time to respond..which I didn't know that so the first scan is just a peek to see if anything is happening yet, if it isn't that's fine as well but wow am I glad I don't have to stress even longer.

Sarah- thanks:hugs: I hope its the start of a great cycle too:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal that is FANTASTIC!!! Now one word of advise, since is is cranking you up to 600 on the Gonal F try to keep a high protein diet..in other words ...avoid carbs. Have veggies and stuff but mostly focus on Proteins


----------



## crystal443

Carbs is like breads, grains etc?? Ok I don't have breakfast:blush: I have usually a turkey breast sandwich for lunch, and we eat a lot of chicken breast in this house:haha: so usually chicken breast, fish or mince, potato which I think might be a carb and veggies is rice a carb?? I eat alot of bananas, apples, nectarines and plums as well.

I'm starting to get a bit concerned my face is just starting to feel a bit puffy:wacko: and now enough Gonal F to grow a third ovary:wacko::haha::haha: this might not be pretty:dohh:


----------



## LLbean

ok Crystal here you go...this is a sample of what a high protein diet looks like
 



Attached Files:







part 1.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 18









part 2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## crystal443

Wow..I don't eat nearly half that per day, I guess I need to step it up a bit:thumbup: Thanks LL and I will definatley figure out ways to get more things in during the day.


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Crystal - that is just fantastic news, you have a real chance of a cycle this time, sooo pleased for you. 

The protein thing is a great idea, nuts, seeds, cheese, youghurt are all easy things to add to your diet.

Can't wait for Friday to see how many you have x x


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news Crystal :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I'm starting to get a bit concerned my face is just starting to feel a bit puffy:wacko: and now enough Gonal F to grow a third ovary:wacko::haha::haha: this might not be pretty:dohh:

Hey, if it's making you grow a third ovary, maybe I should take it and try to make my second one grow back! :haha:

Sorry your face is puffy hun........I'm guessing it's from the steroids, right?:hugs:


----------



## hockey24

LLbean said:


> Crystal that is FANTASTIC!!! Now one word of advise, since is is cranking you up to 600 on the Gonal F try to keep a high protein diet..in other words ...avoid carbs. Have veggies and stuff but mostly focus on Proteins

LLBean - what does the high protein diet help with? I'm getting ready to start my shots next week - just wondering if I should do the same. :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

well that was for Hyper stimulated IVF cycles... I was told it will help you feel better, not as bloated etc


----------



## DaisyQ

As a dietitian, it's not so much that high protein prevents bloating, as it is that high carbs promotes water retention. So just try to limit carbs by replacing them with protein, non starchy veggies, and healthy fats.


----------



## hockey24

hey anything to feel less bloated!! By the end of the 2 weeks, I usually need maternity pants!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

Ive been not on here much as trying not to think about pregnancy etc while waiting for my scan! I went to see my GP yesterday and she was kind enough to give me a beta test for this week and next week to keep me going....she said she would feel exactly the same having to wait, I love her! anyway my beta as of yesterday, 23dpo, was 6335 :happydance: if I double the numbers from 442 at 16dpo its more than doubled every 48 hours. 

The only worrying thing is I wiped a tiny bit of blood today, ive been really stressed as we are dealing with not very nice staff issues at our business so Im going to try and calm myself down. I know a little spotting here and there can be normal and I hope I dont see anything else.

hope everyone is doing good :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Try to stay peaceful, Sarah....:flower:


----------



## LLbean

spotting is scary but so normal


----------



## LLbean

DaisyQ said:


> As a dietitian, it's not so much that high protein prevents bloating, as it is that high carbs promotes water retention. So just try to limit carbs by replacing them with protein, non starchy veggies, and healthy fats.

yes that's what I meant :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- that is great news!!!!! A little spotting is so so scary but so normal too, I'm sure with your numbers more then doubling(twins???) everything is fine but yep I'd be scared silly:hugs:

Greenie- Thanks and yep I think we may have enough to work with this time:thumbup: I really really hope so, at least we feel like we're getting a chance if we can put something back:hugs: FS was very sure what we saw yesterday was only very early days for the follies and that there would def be more there. I'll get a better idea on Friday how much longer I'll be stimming too:thumbup:

Ready- I should have specified that by growing a third ovary would really be beneficial to me as well:haha: my right one has to be beat into submission to get anything from it. He keeps saying its small whatever that means so I think if we could grow an extra ovary we'd be getting somewhere:haha: Maybe instead of working on your magic pill you should concentrate on making ovaries grow:thumbup::haha::haha:

LL-Thanks for the tips on high protein, I will def trying to get more in my diet..the puffiness goes away and then comes back and it really depends on the time of day. I feel like I've gained 10 pounds and then the puffiness goes away and my pants are loose so very wierd. 

Dmom- Can't wait for Wed:happydance::happydance:

Hockey- I'm getting excited for you not much longer now:happydance: You must be getting excited too..does your FS do a specific protocol for low AMH?

DaisyQ- Thanks for the info, starchy foods is what I was trying to think of to stay away from:thumbup: I was only drinking 2 bottles of water a day as well which I don't think was flushing everything out of my system so I def have to get more in today:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, everything looks really good.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Things are a little quiet on this thread. 

Anything new going on? Crystal? Do you have a scan today? I need someone to stalk! :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

Im on here everyday checking for updates but not talking....nothing to say, 12 days to go!!

what apts does everyone have coming up?


----------



## hockey24

I don't have my baseline until next Thursday but counting down the days!!

But have seen a few success stories so far this year with you Sarah and a couple others that I'm anxious to hear more! 

Crystal I think you are off to an amazing start and can't wait to hear how your next scan goes!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Hockey :hi:

Seems like everyones in the waiting game right now...I think Crystal has a scan on Friday, can't wait to see how many follie's they can see.

Is your scan on next Thursday to check all is quiet before you start stimming? Can't remember where you are up to.

Sarah - great news about your Beta and please do try and stay calm and take time out, you need to put yourself first right now :flower:

AFM - It's freezing here and more snow is expected, I am sick and tired of winter...when will it be spring????


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys! I'm also in the waiting game. Supposed to start IUI next cycle, but this cycle is taking FOREVER! Ovulation is delayed due to the HSG I had on CD 10. On CD 19 today and got a positive OPK last night and this morning. Expecting to O soon! Then the TWW, then CD 3 bloodwork, then Clomid, then monitoring starting on CD 10.. Whew! 

Hope everyone else is doing well and eagerly checking back to see people's news!


----------



## drsquid

i had my iui yesterday. now in the tww.. super tired from the hcg shot monday (plus someone called me twice at 5am this morning grrr)


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> Im on here everyday checking for updates but not talking....nothing to say, 12 days to go!!
> 
> what apts does everyone have coming up?

I have nothing to say. Wow! That's a first. :haha:

How are you doing Sarah? Any more spotting?:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> How are you doing Sarah? Any more spotting?:hugs:

no, it really was just a brown wipe on the TP, and nothing more thankfully. Started to have a queasy/sensitive feeling that this morning feels actually like I imagine MS will be like. Just counting down the days!

did your cycle come to an end yet? I cant keep track of where everyone is!!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Sarah? Any more spotting?:hugs:
> 
> no, it really was just a brown wipe on the TP, and nothing more thankfully. Started to have a queasy/sensitive feeling that this morning feels actually like I imagine MS will be like. Just counting down the days!
> 
> did your cycle come to an end yet? I cant keep track of where everyone is!!Click to expand...

So glad to hear it stopped. I did spot with my last pregnancy. It was actually bright red and I cramped for 2 days straight. It's not always ominous.:hugs:

Yeah, I'm on to IUI cycle #3, and ttc cycle #21 now. cd.............not sure! But scan and trigger is next Tuesday and IUI next Friday. 

I can't decide if I will do another round or not. I am really wanting to be done with all of this crap, but I know that the first cycle was timed too early.:dohh: I am at the very least taking March off. My cooter needs a rest! :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Sarah? Any more spotting?:hugs:
> 
> no, it really was just a brown wipe on the TP, and nothing more thankfully. Started to have a queasy/sensitive feeling that this morning feels actually like I imagine MS will be like. Just counting down the days!
> 
> did your cycle come to an end yet? I cant keep track of where everyone is!!Click to expand...
> 
> So glad to hear it stopped. I did spot with my last pregnancy. It was actually bright red and I cramped for 2 days straight. It's not always ominous.:hugs:
> Yeah, I'm on to IUI cycle #3, and ttc cycle #21 now. cd.............not sure! But scan and trigger is next Tuesday and IUI next Friday.
> 
> I can't decide if I will do another round or not. I am really wanting to be done with all of this crap, but I know that the first cycle was timed too early.:dohh: I am at the very least taking March off. My cooter needs a rest! :haha:Click to expand...

I was cycle #24 last month...we officially started Feb 2010 when in australia, it was his first time officially 'releasing' in me with no BC :haha: I didnt count the first 6 months seeing as I wasnt tracking anything, but we BDd every month and nothing so Im counting them!

I think its worth it to keep going....after 3 IUIs I was done but a friend on here got pregnant on her 5th....can you believe that, and with twins too. Its like why did it work that time. you wont ever do ivf right?


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Sarah? Any more spotting?:hugs:
> 
> no, it really was just a brown wipe on the TP, and nothing more thankfully. Started to have a queasy/sensitive feeling that this morning feels actually like I imagine MS will be like. Just counting down the days!
> 
> did your cycle come to an end yet? I cant keep track of where everyone is!!Click to expand...
> 
> So glad to hear it stopped. I did spot with my last pregnancy. It was actually bright red and I cramped for 2 days straight. It's not always ominous.:hugs:
> Yeah, I'm on to IUI cycle #3, and ttc cycle #21 now. cd.............not sure! But scan and trigger is next Tuesday and IUI next Friday.
> 
> I can't decide if I will do another round or not. I am really wanting to be done with all of this crap, but I know that the first cycle was timed too early.:dohh: I am at the very least taking March off. My cooter needs a rest! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was cycle #24 last month...we officially started Feb 2010 when in australia, it was his first time officially 'releasing' in me with no BC :haha: I didnt count the first 6 months seeing as I wasnt tracking anything, but we BDd every month and nothing so Im counting them!
> 
> I think its worth it to keep going....after 3 IUIs I was done but a friend on here got pregnant on her 5th....can you believe that, and with twins too. Its like why did it work that time. you wont ever do ivf right?Click to expand...

IVF? DH and I are probably at an impasse, so it's looking like a big fat no.

I have had success with IUI on my fourth try. But, I was 10 years younger, DH had twice the count and motility. . . . . . :shrug: Who knows.


----------



## DaisyQ

ready, just curious, how do you know your first IUI was timed too early? I'm worried about that actually. I usually ovulate ~2 days after my LH surge shows up, and my RE does the IUI the next day after the HCG shot. I know the shot is different than a natural LH surge.. just wondering about your experience? Want to make sure mine is not also timed too early...


----------



## readyformore

DaisyQ said:


> ready, just curious, how do you know your first IUI was timed too early? I'm worried about that actually. I usually ovulate ~2 days after my LH surge shows up, and my RE does the IUI the next day after the HCG shot. I know the shot is different than a natural LH surge.. just wondering about your experience? Want to make sure mine is not also timed too early...

Well, I actually use a trigger, but my body likes to be contrary. Most women ovulate about 36 hours post trigger, but I ovulate about 60 hours post trigger. 

I temp and have very obvious signs of ovulation. 

Honestly, a lot of it is trial and error. With my first cycle, exact ov day was inconclusive with temping. But, when the cycle finished, I could tell what day ov was due to my lp. I never have a 13 day lp, so I could tell that ov was on cd15, not cd14. Plus, I remember doing IUI 4 times several years ago, and I remember responding late from the trigger then as well. 

I think it takes at least a couple of cycles just to determine how your body responds to the different meds. 

If you know that you ovulate 2 days after your surge, why not just aim for that? My doc didn't specify that I had to use a trigger, it was an option. I don't like opks at all, so I opted for the trigger.


----------



## DaisyQ

Interesting, thank you! 

My doctor seems to always use the trigger, just to make sure the eggs pop, just when he wants them to...? I am also using clomid with the IUI to generate more than one egg. 

I guess I will just assume this first one might not be timed quite right, but I will chart, and use that information for round 2, assuming round 1 is unsuccessful. I am also going on progesterone during the LP just for a little extra help there - my LP is OK, 12 days usually, but I start spotting on CD 10 or 11. 

Thank you for your input!


----------



## readyformore

DaisyQ said:


> Interesting, thank you!
> 
> My doctor seems to always use the trigger, just to make sure the eggs pop, just when he wants them to...? I am also using clomid with the IUI to generate more than one egg.
> 
> I guess I will just assume this first one might not be timed quite right, but I will chart, and use that information for round 2, assuming round 1 is unsuccessful. I am also going on progesterone during the LP just for a little extra help there - my LP is OK, 12 days usually, but I start spotting on CD 10 or 11.
> 
> Thank you for your input!

If you are using a trigger, I wouldn't worry too much. I think most people respond in 36 hours, I just know that I don't. But temp and take notes, so you know how your own body responds. 

I use progesterone as well. For some women, it lengthens lp, and for other's it doesn't. There's nothing wrong with a 12 day lp at any rate. Progesterone doesn't lengthen my lp at all, but I know that my blood levels are good, so again, I guess it doesn't matter much if AF is delayed or not. Just another variation of normal.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the reassurance ready! :flower: What kind of progesterone do you take? I will be on vaginal suppositories (yay, can't wait - NOT).


----------



## readyformore

I take crinone. It's a vaginal gel. It leads to a really goopy cooter and makes me feel like I'm peeing my pants. Yes, fun stuff. :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Bleeeeccchhhh.. Ugh. Can't wait! I forget what mine is - it's at home, but I have to put in a suppository twice a day and wear a panty liner. I HATE that stuff. And I guess if we get prego, we have to use it the whole first tri???


----------



## readyformore

DaisyQ said:


> Bleeeeccchhhh.. Ugh. Can't wait! I forget what mine is - it's at home, but I have to put in a suppository twice a day and wear a panty liner. I HATE that stuff. And I guess if we get prego, we have to use it the whole first tri???

Yep, and if you don't get pregant, the cycle just repeats itself. 
It really does get tedious. :wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh boy oh boy! What we have to go through! Just wait - we'll embarrass our future teenagers one day by telling them that we had to endure months of goopy cooters just to bring them into the world!


----------



## sarahincanada

Ive been oozing white and neon blue goop for 6 weeks now! white is from 6 progesterone pills per day and blue from 2 estrogen. but gotta do what we gotta do, Im sure thats nothing to compared to whats ahead :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Blech! Golly. This really is a huge ordeal! Those stupid teenagers on MTV make it look so easy.


----------



## crystal443

Morning Girls, hope you don't mind but I'm going to copy and paste what I posted in the LTTC thread:

Morning ladies,

Had my scan and he said there looks to be 4-5 good size follies on my left side and my right side has fizzled again:growlmad: He thinks the stim drugs are making them work too hard so they overwork themselves and just fizzle. That being said as he said it only takes 1 or 2 good ones to fertilize and put back so we just have to keep our fingers crossed.

I do think this will be it for stimulated cycles for us, we can choose to do natural IVF with ICSI which will yeild lower egg numbers but the stims overwork everything and we can't get the numbers anyway so natural IVF is far cheaper and much kinder to my body:thumbup:

DH was a bit upset but I do have low reserves and we knew this wasn't going to be a one hit wonder so we can only try with what we get and stay positive. He also said there's a dominant follicle on my left side which has taken over so fingers crossed its a good dominant one:thumbup: but they are good sizes so we'll see what happens. I trigger Sat or Sun and EC will be Mon or Tues..not sure which yet we'll get a call tomorrow:hugs:

Surprisingly, I'm not upset..I should be a bit worried but I'm not:shrug: I think I've prepared myself for this taking awhile and I really can't control the outcome so what will be will be:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

You still have 4-5, though....:flower:

FXed....:hug:
FXed...:hug:
FXed...:hug:
FXed...:hug:
FXed...:hug:


----------



## crystal443

Yep, exactly:thumbup: It'll be fine Indi:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course it will!:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Yep, I think the concern is that there's the lead follie and it not allowing the others to mature:wacko: my effing luck:haha::haha: I really won't know until EC what is going on, the FS wasn't concerned at all:shrug: I'm crapping myself and he was just as calm as could be. I said should we cancel or convert to an IUI? He said no not to worry we need to move forward with IVF:shrug: So either he's confident or I'm crazy for listening to him:thumbup::haha: 

I really think I need to finish out this cycle so we can finally put to rest that stims do not work for me:thumbup: FS said this morning that some women cannot use stims and he said it looks like I am one of them. That's fine as well, its just a matter of figuring out what is going to work best for me. The weird thing is my AMH is not super low..so as he said this morning there really should be more follies there and there were more on the last scan so he thinks it might be the stims. He upped them from 450 to 600 and that's when things started to go south. Regardless, we'll get this figured out:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I love that scuba doxie by the way:haha::haha: very cute!!


----------



## dachsundmom

If your doc is not worrying, then listen to him. He cares about you and his success rates and if he were that concerned, I am sure he would say something.:thumbup:

When Clomid worked for you, was it a low dose?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am manifesting spring, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I've read some good things about gentle IVF.

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...features/ivf-with-a-gentle-touch-2277983.html

https://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/apr/10/medicalresearch.health1


----------



## crystal443

Well I took 25mg of Clomid and got pregnant with DD and DS, the last time I took it they put me on 150mg and it didn't work:shrug: 

Thanks Indi, I'm going to look those threads over..my position is this if I'm just going to be one of those people that only gets 3-5 ( maybe less) follies per IVF cycle with a bunch of stims and we can get between 2-4 with a natural cycle then natural might be the way to go for us:thumbup:They can still do ICSI and its much gentler on my ovaries:haha: I want to finish this cycle out, I do like my FS as he's not against trying things and he uses natural IVF alot since he specializes in difficult IVF:thumbup:

We always have the option of egg donor but I want to give it my best shot with my own first and then I have no problems with using a donor:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the fact that 25mg of CMD worked for you and 150mg did not, speaks volumes...the stimulants just might not be for you. Tbh, you are the first person I have ever heard of having luck with such a low dose of CMD.:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Yeah it was a pretty low dose of course I was bit younger too:rofl::rofl:

We were all set to start a cycle of natural IVF but when FS saw my AMH results he said a stim cycle would be fine because my levels aren't super low, so I think we should have stuck with Plan A:thumbup: 

i read through the articles and it says you can do a cycle of natural IVF every month:thumbup: That would be great actually, so yep I think that's the way we'll be going from now on. Hopefully I won't need to worry about it though:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, let's just manifest that you won't go down that route.:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Manifesting for Crystal....

https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/random/swirl2.gif :baby:

https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/random/swirl3.gif :baby:

https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/random/swirl.gif :baby:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Morning Girls, hope you don't mind but I'm going to copy and paste what I posted in the LTTC thread:
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> Had my scan and he said there looks to be 4-5 good size follies on my left side and my right side has fizzled again:growlmad: He thinks the stim drugs are making them work too hard so they overwork themselves and just fizzle. That being said as he said it only takes 1 or 2 good ones to fertilize and put back so we just have to keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> I do think this will be it for stimulated cycles for us, we can choose to do natural IVF with ICSI which will yeild lower egg numbers but the stims overwork everything and we can't get the numbers anyway so natural IVF is far cheaper and much kinder to my body:thumbup:
> 
> DH was a bit upset but I do have low reserves and we knew this wasn't going to be a one hit wonder so we can only try with what we get and stay positive. He also said there's a dominant follicle on my left side which has taken over so fingers crossed its a good dominant one:thumbup: but they are good sizes so we'll see what happens. I trigger Sat or Sun and EC will be Mon or Tues..not sure which yet we'll get a call tomorrow:hugs:
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm not upset..I should be a bit worried but I'm not:shrug: I think I've prepared myself for this taking awhile and I really can't control the outcome so what will be will be:hugs:

ahh too bad but lets think positive and these 4-5 could be great eggs and thats all that matters. you can think about the future later and at least you have more info with each cycle :hugs: I honestly thought that would take me ages to get pregnant with doing single embryo transfer and look whats happened. I know I have the back up frosties but I dont know if they will be any good. You just need one and you are so much further ahead even with the 4-5. we are all manifesting!!


----------



## LLbean

Crystal...one is all it takes :D


----------



## crystal443

LL- that's exactly what the doctor said:thumbup: one good egg is all it really takes :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Crystal - I'm glad your finishing out the cycle with IVF. 4-5 follies is still good and as everyone says - it only takes 1 good one and it might be there this go round!! 

Good to know what you've learned through these cycles though and you'll know how to proceed going forward - if that's even needed! This could be the lucky month!!! 

So you'll find out tomorrow or the next day when to trigger? I think that is pretty exciting! 

Sending lots of baby dust your way!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

had some more spotting last night, its so terrifying. this time was more...mainly brown mucus but also was some red....kinda a rusty red but scares the sh*t out of me! was so miserable all night. now theres just a little brown mucus. I know a lot of people spot in first tri but its still terrifying when you see it. this whole thing is such a mind f**k. I wish I could just fall alseep and wake up feb 21st for my scan (if I get that far) :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - I'm sorry! That would scare the h*ll out of me too! 

My sister-in-law spotted quite a bit and she's now 13 weeks along. Also have another friend who spotted alot - particularly if she did anything strenuous, like running to catch the train. She's now the happy mother of a 2 year old!


----------



## DaisyQ

sarah :hugs: try to take it easy as much as possible!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies. its so hard, as much as I know that a lot of people have some sort of spotting you always assume the worst when its yourself. I have a requistion for another beta on monday so I will know on tuesday if something is possibly wrong....better than waiting till the 21st. my book says beany doubles in size this week so just praying theres a lot going on in there and thats the cause of it.

fdfdzffrdfhtfhfxgggfxchjyjynyrxhte!!! :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, if you call your clinic and explain the situation, will they scan you earlier?:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah, if you call your clinic and explain the situation, will they scan you earlier?:hugs:

I did just leave a message with them, hopefully they can either reassure me its normal or bring me in early. I doubt they will bring me in early as probably booked up next week. oh well just have to get through the weekend, then the beta then only a week to go. I just hope it doesnt get worse. please stick beany :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah I really think everything it perfect in there :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs:

I had spotting/discharge for weeks after the cvs.

It IS scary. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Does anyone know if there is a difference between Follistim and Gonal-F?

My doctor had to switch my medication due to the insurance deciding not to pay for Follistim. I used Follistim for all of my IUI's and know that I had good response. I'd hate to change and then not respond when we are doing IVF.


----------



## LLbean

I did Gonal-F and have heard it is better than Follistim mainly because F stings!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference between Follistim and Gonal-F?
> 
> My doctor had to switch my medication due to the insurance deciding not to pay for Follistim. I used Follistim for all of my IUI's and know that I had good response. I'd hate to change and then not respond when we are doing IVF.

I think when it comes to the type of drug its exactly the same, just different brand names. I used Gonal-F, it was great!


----------



## hockey24

Ok good. Then I won't worry too much about it. 

All else fails - I have a stash of 2 900 i/u's of Follistim that I saved from the IUI's. :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Hockey as long as they have not already been punctured you should be fine...


----------



## hockey24

They are still sealed and in the box and nestled safely in the refrigerator. Holding on to them until I'm good and PG before donating them for someone else to use. They don't expire until 2014.


----------



## readyformore

Thinking of you Sarah. I hope you're not driving yourself crazy. :hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

:hugs: SARAH- Hoping the spotting has ceased for you.
:hugs: Crystal- Hoping you get really great eggs out of the 4-5.
:hugs: Hockey - GL!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! yes spotting has stopped for now, so FXd. argghhhh this is the longest wait of my life! one week on tuesday :coffee:

hope everyone is doing good, crystal when is your next scan? ready when is your iui scheduled for? hockey when does the excitement start??


----------



## LLbean

:hugs: to all of you! and lost of :dust:


----------



## readyformore

I have a scan on Tuesday and IUI is Friday. 

Do we have a biting nails emoticon?

Glad to hear that the spotting has stopped. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

readyformore said:


> I have a scan on Tuesday and IUI is Friday.
> 
> Do we have a biting nails emoticon?
> 
> Glad to hear that the spotting has stopped. :hugs:

Ooooh GL! What about this one? :wacko:

Sarah, so glad the spotting stopped!


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck Ready!


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls- EC collection is tomorrow morning for me at 7:00 am :) I triggered last night so just have to cross my fingers there's something there now.

Sarah- so glad the spotting has stopped, you must be going mad waiting for your scan.

Ready- I can't wait for you this month, are you going to make your DH abstain?

Hockey- Can't wait for you to get started..I've got a stash of GonalF in the fridge as well lol..I'll hang on to it until for now and if I ever get pregnant I'll get rid of it then. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls- EC collection is tomorrow morning for me at 7:00 am :) I triggered last night so just have to cross my fingers there's something there now.


:yipee::yipee::yipee:
_
GOOD LUCK_

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

I feel soooooo sick today
:sick::sick::sick:
I hope its due to rising hcg but its horrible. I havent been able to do anything all day. indigo when did your start? Im 6 weeks on tuesday. my book says that people susceptible to sickness often get it worse, I so easily get sick in cars, boats, planes etc. But dmom it wasnt that way for you. I hope it eases off, all I keep thinking is hopefully it means things are ok inside, after my spotting I will take the sickness.
hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## googly

Hey Sarah, mine came on quick at about 5w3-4d...... And stayed until about 10w. Good luck dude, it's not nice, I have total sympathy! My best advice, be prepared - if at all possible - to spend several days in bed watching tv or something. I did 2 weeks straight at one point... It was the only way it was at all manageable.

:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

googly said:


> Hey Sarah, mine came on quick at about 5w3-4d...... And stayed until about 10w. Good luck dude, it's not nice, I have total sympathy! My best advice, be prepared - if at all possible - to spend several days in bed watching tv or something. I did 2 weeks straight at one point... It was the only way it was at all manageable.
> 
> :hugs:

thanks googly, I have spent all day in bed and slept most of the afternoon. its weird to have it constantly all day and nothing you can do. hubby is going to pick up progesterone for me right now and I said to ask the pharmacy. I assume gravol is ok to take so I might have to. oh jeez so I might have 4 more weeks of this :wacko:

and wow you are a lime :cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal will be sending wonderful vibes your way for the EC!!!!!

Sarah yup when it hits you there is no warning


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> I feel soooooo sick today
> :sick::sick::sick:
> I hope its due to rising hcg but its horrible. I havent been able to do anything all day. indigo when did your start? Im 6 weeks on tuesday. my book says that people susceptible to sickness often get it worse, I so easily get sick in cars, boats, planes etc. But dmom it wasnt that way for you. I hope it eases off, all I keep thinking is hopefully it means things are ok inside, after my spotting I will take the sickness.
> hope everyone else is ok :flower:

Mine always seemed to peak about 7 weeks and it has gotten worse with each subsequent pregnancy. I have never gotten sick in cars, boats, etc, but MS would hit me like a wall and last 24/7. With my last pregnancy, I was sick from 4week 1day, to 20 weeks. :wacko:
It's absolutely horrible, but those babies have a way of not only making you forget just how miserable it was, but convincing you that you want to do it again. :haha:

It really is horrible when you are going through it, but just keep telling yourself that it will pass, it's only temporary and eventually you will feel better. With my last baby, no meds would help, but oddly, I found that fresh air and really salty crackers would help. And just telling myself how temporary pregnancy is........"this too shall pass", it really helped. :flower:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls- EC collection is tomorrow morning for me at 7:00 am :) I triggered last night so just have to cross my fingers there's something there now.
> 
> Sarah- so glad the spotting has stopped, you must be going mad waiting for your scan.
> 
> Ready- I can't wait for you this month, are you going to make your DH abstain?
> 
> Hockey- Can't wait for you to get started..I've got a stash of GonalF in the fridge as well lol..I'll hang on to it until for now and if I ever get pregnant I'll get rid of it then. :)



Absolutely he is abstaining.........I just haven't told him yet. :blush: I'm working up the nerve to tell him it's a no go after tomorrow.

After 3 days abstinance, he had 14 million and only 24% motility prewash. After 6-7 days, it was 34 million and 44% motility, so we definately need many days. It's just too low of a success rate to begin with, then when you add low count and motility to the mix........:dohh:

FX for the transfer Crystal. I will be loging in tomorrow to see how the ER goes. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Crystal I have everything crossed for the EC :thumbup:

Sarah bummer about the sickness. I also get really bad motion sickness (I can get sick in a lift :haha:) but I have no ms. It's a double edged sword I think, ms is miserable but does give you reassurance that all is ok :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah....Mine started at 4 weeks...I am sorry to hear that you have MS...


----------



## Indigo77

Crystal...I have my FXed for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:

Fx'd Crystal!



Sarah, I gt motion sickness very easily...cars, boats, elevators, trains, planes...you name it. Have not had any MS.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Sarah - when I was pg I was sick the entire 9 months really bad however before that I can count on one hand how many times I've thrown up before in my life. 

You just never know what your body will do. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls- EC collection is tomorrow morning for me at 7:00 am :) I triggered last night so just have to cross my fingers there's something there now.

so its 6:29am Monday in Melbourne, you posted this on Saturday so Im assuming you were having the EC on Sunday but we didnt hear from you so perhaps it was Monday.....I get confused with all the time differences! hope we hear from you soon :flower:

hi everyone else, still feeling sick all day every day but managing to eat a bit. only 9 days till my scan so Im glad to be in single digits now!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi everyone, been away for a lovely weekend in Wales!

Crystal - good luck with your EC, really hope your 5 are super strong but glad you have a plan for moving forward. Really hope this is your cycle though x x

Sarah - sorry to hear about the spotting but the sickness is a great sign, really hope your clinic can get you in sooner.

Hi to everyone else and good luck on your cycles x x


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone else, still feeling sick all day every day!
> 
> Oh no! :nope: Don't be surprised if you lose some weight. I lost 12 lbs in 12 weeks.Click to expand...


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - sorry to hear about the morning sickness but that has to mean everything is doing as it should right? That little bean is just moving around and stirring things up! :happydance:

Crystal - can't wait to hear how many eggs!!! :flower:

Ready - good luck this week! Fx'd for high sperm count!! :thumbup:

Me - stop the bcp's tomorrow, base line scan on Thursday and shots on Saturday. :happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls:flower:

Just got home and Sarah I know time differences are so confusing:wacko: So there were 4 follies when he went in and there were more developing:wacko: he said he feels had he stimmed me longer I might have gotten more, that being said he said he's not sure why there was such a prolonged response to the stims:shrug: Anyway if we need a next time its good to know:thumbup:

Three of the eggs look good and one looks immature so he said fingers crossed that will mature overnight:shrug: If we get anything to transfer it will be this Wed and he said def not a 5 day transfer just because its so hard to get eggs from me he said its better they go in on a day 3 then take a chance in a dish which I do agree with, for me a 3 day is better:thumbup:

I feel great this time, no pain or cramping like last time and FS was so good to us..he walked me to the theatre sat while I went to sleep and told hubby how everything went afterward..much different to last time, I ended up in the emergency room with fluid in my abdomen. So now we just wait and as FS said all 4 could fertilize or none its just a waiting game:thumbup:

Sarah- the only thing that helped my MS was eating saltines but with DS if I got sick I felt better afterward...can't imagine feeling sick all day:nope:


----------



## crystal443

hockey24 said:


> Sarah - sorry to hear about the morning sickness but that has to mean everything is doing as it should right? That little bean is just moving around and stirring things up! :happydance:
> 
> Crystal - can't wait to hear how many eggs!!! :flower:
> 
> Ready - good luck this week! Fx'd for high sperm count!! :thumbup:
> 
> Me - stop the bcp's tomorrow, base line scan on Thursday and shots on Saturday. :happydance:

:happydance::happydance:So excited for you Hockey:thumbup: I got a breakthrough bleed the after I stopped the BCP, not everyone gets one though...hopefully you won't:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls:flower:
> 
> Just got home and Sarah I know time differences are so confusing:wacko: So there were 4 follies when he went in and there were more developing:wacko: he said he feels had he stimmed me longer I might have gotten more, that being said he said he's not sure why there was such a prolonged response to the stims:shrug: Anyway if we need a next time its good to know:thumbup:
> 
> Three of the eggs look good and one looks immature so he said fingers crossed that will mature overnight:shrug: If we get anything to transfer it will be this Wed and he said def not a 5 day transfer just because its so hard to get eggs from me he said its better they go in on a day 3 then take a chance in a dish which I do agree with, for me a 3 day is better:thumbup:
> 
> I feel great this time, no pain or cramping like last time and FS was so good to us..he walked me to the theatre sat while I went to sleep and told hubby how everything went afterward..much different to last time, I ended up in the emergency room with fluid in my abdomen. So now we just wait and as FS said all 4 could fertilize or none its just a waiting game:thumbup:
> 
> Sarah- the only thing that helped my MS was eating saltines but with DS if I got sick I felt better afterward...can't imagine feeling sick all day:nope:

They should call you tomorrow to let you know right?


----------



## DaisyQ

FX for you crystal!!


----------



## crystal443

LL- yep between 1 and 5 it says on the paper:thumbup:

Daisy- thanks:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

FXed Crystal! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Let us know what they say :dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Crystal - can't wait to hear how they get on...praying you have all 4 fertilising. If you have a choice, how many are you putting back? Would you risk them all????

Hockey - you are getting there now, not long to go before you start, fingers crossed for you.

Sarah - How are you feeling today?


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal keeping everything X'd for you! I hope you have a couple of great eggs there. I suppose if you are doing a Day 3 you will probably transfer 2 or 3 if you have them?
in your last 2 IVFs they didnt end up even doing the EC right?

indigo I have lost a couple of pounds, but Im not worried as I have lots to spare :haha:

Hockey so exciting you are starting soon :happydance:

greeny I feel ok, I thought I felt a little less nauseous this morning, but its like a dull feeling all day. I dont actually vomit but its just there. Im so glad I work from home and set my own hours, so I can spend a couple of hours in bed here and there!


----------



## LLbean

Crystal waiting to hear :D


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Crystal waiting to hear :D

she said between '1 and 5', time in Melbourne now is 3:53am Tuesday, so does that mean we have a long wait? :coffee:


----------



## LLbean

no idea....


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh are we a day behind? Stupid time differences...come on little embies, we are routing for you x x


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls:flower:

Well, got a call late last night that none of the eggs fertilized again:cry::cry: talked to the FS for a few minutes and he said the problem seems to lie with the rate that they grow with the stims. Meaning some are too mature, some not mature enough etc. so I have to go see him next week and we can discuss how we get around the problem:shrug: 

I asked if maybe they were just poor quality and he said he didn't think that was the problem as even poor quality will fertilize, they may not go far in a pregnancy but will at least fertilize, these were at different stages of maturity so hopefully this can at least answer some questions and get us on the right path:thumbup:

I'd like to say I feel bad but to be honest I don't really:shrug: I just didn't feel like this was going to work so I feel fine. Thank god we get most of our money back or I probably would be rocking in a corner:haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls:flower:
> 
> Well, got a call late last night that none of the eggs fertilized again:cry::cry: talked to the FS for a few minutes and he said the problem seems to lie with the rate that they grow with the stims. Meaning some are too mature, some not mature enough etc. so I have to go see him next week and we can discuss how we get around the problem:shrug:
> 
> I asked if maybe they were just poor quality and he said he didn't think that was the problem as even poor quality will fertilize, they may not go far in a pregnancy but will at least fertilize, these were at different stages of maturity so hopefully this can at least answer some questions and get us on the right path:thumbup:
> 
> I'd like to say I feel bad but to be honest I don't really:shrug: I just didn't feel like this was going to work so I feel fine. Thank god we get most of our money back or I probably would be rocking in a corner:haha::haha:

:nope::cry::cry::hugs::hugs:
I am shocked. I'm so sorry Crystal. Glad to hear that you are coping well at least. :hugs:
Would ICSI be an option?


----------



## DaisyQ

Crystal I was just going to ask about ICSI as well.... ??

I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls:flower:
> 
> Well, got a call late last night that none of the eggs fertilized again:cry::cry: talked to the FS for a few minutes and he said the problem seems to lie with the rate that they grow with the stims. Meaning some are too mature, some not mature enough etc. so I have to go see him next week and we can discuss how we get around the problem:shrug:
> 
> I asked if maybe they were just poor quality and he said he didn't think that was the problem as even poor quality will fertilize, they may not go far in a pregnancy but will at least fertilize, these were at different stages of maturity so hopefully this can at least answer some questions and get us on the right path:thumbup:
> 
> I'd like to say I feel bad but to be honest I don't really:shrug: I just didn't feel like this was going to work so I feel fine. Thank god we get most of our money back or I probably would be rocking in a corner:haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know you didnt have a good feeling about this one, I also wonder why they didnt just ICSI them straight away but I suppose what he is saying is that none of them were the right maturity.
thank god you get most of your money back.
would the next step be donor egg?
you are such a strong woman :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

so just got my beta results for yesterday, 30 dpo....29,040. Last monday was 6335. at first I thought oh no, thats not doubling every 48 hours anymore (would be nearer 48,000) but I looked online and the doubling time seems to drop off as you get higher levels (im attaching an example if anyone wants to know for the future). 

one week tomorrow is my scan, Im feeling so sick and can only spend short amounts of time at the computer. I dont know how anyone could work a normal job feeling like this. but I am not going to complain as I am lucky to even have gotten this far.

LL I remember you got some betas later on, when was your last and what was the number? my mum seems to think everything is guaranteed to be ok with rising numbers but I do tell her look anything can happen and rising betas doesnt mean there will be a heartbeat. I did try and look back for your post where you posted your numbers but couldnt find it :flower:
 



Attached Files:







beta.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hockey24

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls:flower:
> 
> Well, got a call late last night that none of the eggs fertilized again:cry::cry: talked to the FS for a few minutes and he said the problem seems to lie with the rate that they grow with the stims. Meaning some are too mature, some not mature enough etc. so I have to go see him next week and we can discuss how we get around the problem:shrug:
> 
> I asked if maybe they were just poor quality and he said he didn't think that was the problem as even poor quality will fertilize, they may not go far in a pregnancy but will at least fertilize, these were at different stages of maturity so hopefully this can at least answer some questions and get us on the right path:thumbup:
> 
> I'd like to say I feel bad but to be honest I don't really:shrug: I just didn't feel like this was going to work so I feel fine. Thank god we get most of our money back or I probably would be rocking in a corner:haha::haha:

Oh Crystal - I'm so sorry! :hugs::hugs:
I would be so frustrated!! :dohh: But I do hope your next visit will get some questions answered and get you on the right path for success. 

So none of the eggs were at the right maturity? 

:sulk:


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone
> 
> so just got my beta results for yesterday, 30 dpo....29,040. Last monday was 6335. at first I thought oh no, thats not doubling every 48 hours anymore (would be nearer 48,000) but I looked online and the doubling time seems to drop off as you get higher levels (im attaching an example if anyone wants to know for the future).
> 
> one week tomorrow is my scan, Im feeling so sick and can only spend short amounts of time at the computer. I dont know how anyone could work a normal job feeling like this. but I am not going to complain as I am lucky to even have gotten this far.
> 
> LL I remember you got some betas later on, when was your last and what was the number? my mum seems to think everything is guaranteed to be ok with rising numbers but I do tell her look anything can happen and rising betas doesnt mean there will be a heartbeat. I did try and look back for your post where you posted your numbers but couldnt find it :flower:

Sarah- I am so excited for you. Those numbers just keep going up and your getting closer and closer to your scan date. 

As much as the sickness is miserable - enjoy it! It's that little bean letting your know he's growing!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal so sorry :hugs: I honestly don't even know what to say but I agree, why not icsi???

Sarah They didn't give me all my Betas after a While...after the US showed it was fine I think it was just scans from then on


----------



## crystal443

Girls, that WAS with ICSI 

I think its honestly made me more determined to figure out why its happened. The FS was telling me last night that its quite rare to have this happen twice. I also found out which I'm quite angry about the last FS told us 2 eggs fizzled last time but the report says 0 fertilzation so its actually happened twice which is even rarer. Nothing actually fizzled because nothing fertilized..

We knew it was going to be a longer road with IVF for us with my immune problems so I'm really not surprised we're having these problems but we'll get it figured out. Whether we continue to try with my eggs or throw the towel in and use donor eggs we'll get there in the end:thumbup:

Sarah- I think Betas tend to slow a bit as you get further along in weeks :) Your numbers look great and I cannot wait for your scan:hugs:

LL- Thanks:hugs: there's nothing much to say really:shrug: it sucks a$$ but its not the end of the world or end of the road so it'll be fine:hugs:

Ready- I PM'd you:hugs: thanks

Hockey- You will have a better cycle:thumbup: I'm just an odd duck and because I have immune problems anyway my body can react to things in some strange ways so it just takes a bit longer to figure out what will work. I cannot wait to follow your cycle:hugs:

Thanks everyone for being there:hugs: I really don't know what I'd do without you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I hate to ask but... Is your hubby ok sperm wise?


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal you are such a wonderful woman.just like LL you have the greatest attitude and I really do believe it will happen for you someday. its great that modern technology can really look deeply into these things and come up with a solution. and this FS seems a lot better than the last one. As much as its hard to have this outcome I would would much prefer this happening now rather than transferring embryos that are bad anyway and having that awful wait. Looking forward to your apt next week to figure out the next steps :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I agree with Sarah...my last cycle was a flop too but at least it was more bearable than the one before since we got all excited and then nothing came of it later...

Hang in there... you WILL have a baby, that is for sure :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, your attitude is amazing!:hugs: I think your first doctor sucks big time ass.:growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks girls:hugs: Both FS' has said DH's sperm is fine but I don't know exact numbers:shrug: We will get there but it is going to take a bit more time:thumbup: I totally agree LL and that's what I said last night I would much rather find out now then find out later that's for sure:hugs:

Look even in my early 20's I had these issues so they're not new to me, we've just never bothered exploring them so deeply before:shrug: I've got a fantastic DH :hugs: and we're in this till we get our baby so no giving up here and no giving up for LL:thumbup: 2012 will be our year:baby::baby:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Crystal, your attitude is amazing!:hugs: I think your first doctor sucks big time ass.:growlmad:

If I ever see that b*tch I'm going to walk up and kick her, the evil cow:growlmad: I hope menopause is especially cruel to her:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Crystal, your attitude is amazing!:hugs: I think your first doctor sucks big time ass.:growlmad:
> 
> If I ever see that b*tch I'm going to walk up and kick her, the evil cow:growlmad: I hope menopause is especially cruel to her:haha::haha:Click to expand...

I hope she has one very long hot flash.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: Me too:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

yes Crystal it HAS TO be our year

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry, Crystal! :hugs:

I admire your attitude! :thumbup:

I am convinced that the gentle route will give you your baby. 

Yes, Liz & Crystal....This WILL be your year.


----------



## Milty

Crystal - So sorry to hear! :hugs:

You guys do have such a good attitude it helps me when I hear you. Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry crystal, but yes you have great attitude and WILL get your :baby: for sure with that :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

OMG Crystal I am so shocked and dissapointed for you. It is wonderful though that you have found a FS you trust and who can work with you along the path to find out what will work for you, I am sure you will get there...stay positive and strong. When do you get a chance to review it with your consultant?


----------



## crystal443

Greenie- I go back on Jan 27th to find out what happened etc. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey is it tomorrow that you have your apt? its quiet in here, hopefully some more people will get going soon. Im not doing much, had acupuncture last night and she did the nausea points and I feel a little better. 5 days till my scan! yikes Im so nervous. A girl in the IVF folder just had her 7 week and there was no heartbeat, I feel so bad for her. Im hoping my nausea means theres a healthy beany in there but Im still nervous as anything can happen. These past 3 weeks have been the longest in my life.


----------



## hockey24

Oh no! No heartbeat? My sister in law didn't have a heartbeat until her 10th week. Totally freaked her out but she's doing ok now. I can't even imagine how devastating that would be :flower:

5 more days until you feel some relief knowing everything is ok - and then you can start stressing for the next exam!! So funny - when we are TTC, we think the TWW is the worst thing ever and if we could just get that BFP!! That wait is nothing compared to waiting for scans, etc! It's a never ending wait cycle!:wacko:

I had my baseline scan this morning. Lining and everything looked good. They took blood for FSH and E2. Just praying [-o&lt;they come back ok so we can get moving. My giant size box of medications arrived yesterday and I'm ready to start sticking them in me on Saturday!! :dance:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah...as you know that is what happened to me, but please don't let that worry you....Sadly when that happens is for a reason...I had my D&C so the bean could be biopsied...it was a trisomy they had not tested for...so you don't lose a healthy baby honey...it was very hard and sad but it happens.

You will be just fine, I promise


----------



## LLbean

best of luck Hockey!


----------



## sarahincanada

LL I wish I had your confidence in my beany :kiss: the girl in the ivf folder had low betas (first one was 32) but they did double over 3 betas. as well as no heartbeat there was a small pole and measuring smaller.

hockey you are so right. I always thought before my bfp that I would be fine waiting, as Id be so damn happy that I was finally pregnant. but as happy as I am theres still that 'what if' feeling and Im keeping cautious until that first scan. they say if you see a heartbeat the risks drop quite a lot.

so my doctor is going to send over a prescription to my pharmacy for my sickness. Im in 2 minds about taking something but Ive felt so bad I think I have to. I havent left the house all week! I will let you know what it is when I get it. I know Indigo tried a few things that didnt work.


----------



## LLbean

yes I had a heartbeat at 6 weeks and he was not measuring quite up to date and at 7w4d I had the pole and all but no HB... My Betas also started slow...not the case with you at ALL so DON'T WORRY!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> I had my baseline scan this morning. Lining and everything looked good. They took blood for FSH and E2. Just praying [-o&lt;they come back ok so we can get moving. My giant size box of medications arrived yesterday and I'm ready to start sticking them in me on Saturday!! :dance:

yay go hockey :happydance:
we will all be following you, how exciting.
hope you have success first time [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Sarah. I'm glad to hear you are still nauseous, (that's crazy to say! :dohh:). Sorry that you are worried. I'm sure that you will feel relief once you see the heartbeat. And you are right, there is a huge drop in miscarriage rate once it is detected. 
I won't tell you not to worry though, because I think it's all just part of motherhood. We worry about our babies. We want to keep them safe, no matter what stage they are at. Don't let it keep you up at night though. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

hockey24 said:


> I had my baseline scan this morning. Lining and everything looked good. They took blood for FSH and E2. Just praying [-o&lt;they come back ok so we can get moving. My giant size box of medications arrived yesterday and I'm ready to start sticking them in me on Saturday!! :dance:

:happydance::happydance: Hockey! It seems like you've been waiting forever to get this started. 

So excited for you!


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> :hugs: Sarah. I'm glad to hear you are still nauseous, (that's crazy to say! :dohh:). Sorry that you are worried. I'm sure that you will feel relief once you see the heartbeat. And you are right, there is a huge drop in miscarriage rate once it is detected.
> I won't tell you not to worry though, because I think it's all just part of motherhood. We worry about our babies. We want to keep them safe, no matter what stage they are at. Don't let it keep you up at night though. :hugs:

thanks ready :hugs::hugs: its not a big worry just more I am being cautious and not overly excited until the scan. I was feeling ok but now I have a big wave of nausea back and I have to go lie down. Im not going to complain as Ive waited for 2 years for this, but boy I feel bad :sick::sick::sick:
p.s wasnt your IUI this week? please keep us updated!!


----------



## readyformore

sarahincanada said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sarah. I'm glad to hear you are still nauseous, (that's crazy to say! :dohh:). Sorry that you are worried. I'm sure that you will feel relief once you see the heartbeat. And you are right, there is a huge drop in miscarriage rate once it is detected.
> I won't tell you not to worry though, because I think it's all just part of motherhood. We worry about our babies. We want to keep them safe, no matter what stage they are at. Don't let it keep you up at night though. :hugs:
> 
> thanks ready :hugs::hugs: its not a big worry just more I am being cautious and not overly excited until the scan. I was feeling ok but now I have a big wave of nausea back and I have to go lie down. Im not going to complain as Ive waited for 2 years for this, but boy I feel bad :sick::sick::sick:
> p.s wasnt your IUI this week? please keep us updated!!Click to expand...

Sarah, don't feel bad about complaining about MS. :hugs: Just because you feel lousy doesn't mean that you are ungrateful for your pregnancy. MS can make it difficult to function. One day at a time. :flower:

I just got back from my IUI.

The SA was amazing and completely the opposite of last month. We had prewash 25 million, 65% motility, and grade B. Post wash was an amazing 47 million, 80% motility and grade A. I could cry with relief. 
I wonder why it is so different from last month's. Maybe 4 days of abstinence versus 2.5 days really makes that much of a difference.
My husband has to be thrilled. When I told him last month's result, he actually apologized. :nope: Now how silly is that for a man to apologize about his sperm count?

I had a +opk yesterday morning, and this morning. I am praying that ov is today, but just in case it's tomorrow, we are going back for another round then.


----------



## hockey24

Ready - those are amazing results! I can't imagine how relieved you were to see those numbers! Its such a wonderful feeling when things finally go your way once in a while!

So when you go back again tomorrow - will your hubby have to give a new supply? 

And YES - I feel like I've been waiting for IVF forever! But in reality - only since September.


----------



## LLbean

Way to go Ready...that is great news!


----------



## DaisyQ

That is GREAT news Ready! Yay!

Nervous about the timing of my IUI next cycle - hoping it's not too early or late - they only do one...


----------



## readyformore

hockey24 said:


> Ready - those are amazing results! I can't imagine how relieved you were to see those numbers! Its such a wonderful feeling when things finally go your way once in a while!
> 
> So when you go back again tomorrow - will your hubby have to give a new supply?
> 
> And YES - I feel like I've been waiting for IVF forever! But in reality - only since September.

Yep, fresh supply for tomorrow. It's not the best time for him, but he is still doing it. We couldn't get the first morning appointment, so he will go to work for an hour, then go for his 'deposit' then go back to work. 

And yes it is nice when something goes the way you want it too. I thought it couldn't get any better than having my scans and IUI on days that I wasn't scheduled to work. This good count is like winning the lotto!:haha:


----------



## hockey24

Got my blood work - my estradoil is less than 15, which is good because they want it less than 75. 

My FSH was 3.2 - which is crazy low for me. I will never understand why FSH fluctuates so much! But right now - I don't even care. As long as it means I can keep moving forward!!

:yipee::wohoo::yipee:

So I will start 225 of Gonal-F Saturday morning and then 150 of Gonal-F and 75 of Menopur at night. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

hockey24 said:


> Got my blood work - my estradoil is less than 15, which is good because they want it less than 75.
> 
> My FSH was 3.2 - which is crazy low for me. I will never understand why FSH fluctuates so much! But right now - I don't even care. As long as it means I can keep moving forward!!
> 
> :yipee::wohoo::yipee:
> 
> So I will start 225 of Gonal-F Saturday morning and then 150 of Gonal-F and 75 of Menopur at night. :thumbup:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:​


----------



## crystal443

HOCKEY- That is fantastic news!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I really think you're going to have a fantastic cycle, can't wait to see how you get on:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Ready and Hockey
great news!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## readyformore

:thumbup: Hockey. That is one awesome FSH!! I've only done mine twice, it was 9.0 and 10.6. Your level is now 3.2? You must be 20 years old. :haha:

So, what's the protocol? When do you go back for scans?


----------



## hockey24

readyformore said:


> :thumbup: Hockey. That is one awesome FSH!! I've only done mine twice, it was 9.0 and 10.6. Your level is now 3.2? You must be 20 years old. :haha:
> 
> So, what's the protocol? When do you go back for scans?

I honestly don't understand FSH. Mine has been as high as 14.9 but has gradually been coming down. I read somewhere that if its too low it could mean that you aren't producing any eggs at all! Hope that's not true or this could be a really quick cycle!! :dohh: But I'd love for it to mean for just this one month - I have the eggs of a 20 year old!! :haha:

I start stimming on Saturday and will go back for my first scan on Wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- try not to stress to much, although it is very stressful:wacko: I have seen ladies with lowish AMH produce alot of eggs and other ladies myself included that struggle. You really won't know until you try :hugs: but things are looking fantastic for you with your FSH lowering so hang in there and I can tell you that there is so much support from the ladies on here so take advantage of it and don't worry alone. I really think we are a broad spectrum for IVF on this thread from super fertile to some that struggle so we're all here for you:hugs:

Ready- This IS your cycle..cmon spermies swim!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

hockey24 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Hockey. That is one awesome FSH!! I've only done mine twice, it was 9.0 and 10.6. Your level is now 3.2? You must be 20 years old. :haha:
> 
> So, what's the protocol? When do you go back for scans?
> 
> I honestly don't understand FSH. Mine has been as high as 14.9 but has gradually been coming down. I read somewhere that if its too low it could mean that you aren't producing any eggs at all! Hope that's not true or this could be a really quick cycle!! :dohh: But I'd love for it to mean for just this one month - I have the eggs of a 20 year old!! :haha:Click to expand...

Interesting. I've never heard that about FSH. But, since we're not sure, let's just pretend that it means you will respond like a 20 year old! :happydance:


----------



## Milty

I vote 20 year old!!


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Ready- This IS your cycle..cmon spermies swim!!!!:hugs::hugs:

I had a little pep talk with them today while they were in the tube. :blush: That's probably a little weird isn't it? 

And really, who else can you tell that you actually speak to sperm?!?:dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> I read somewhere that if its too low it could mean that you aren't producing any eggs at all! Hope that's not true or this could be a really quick cycle!!

I have not heard that! perhaps if its zero! My FSH bounced between 3.5 and 5, and I responded well to stims. :thumbup:


----------



## hockey24

Thanks ladies!! I needed to hear that. Dang google search gets me in trouble every time!! 

I'm sticking with the 20 year old theory for now! Way more fun!!!


----------



## hockey24

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Ready- This IS your cycle..cmon spermies swim!!!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I had a little pep talk with them today while they were in the tube. :blush: That's probably a little weird isn't it?
> 
> And really, who else can you tell that you actually speak to sperm?!?:dohh:Click to expand...

LOVE THAT!! That will probably work - if men always need to be told what to or be nagged by their wives, their sperm probably do to!! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

hockey24 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I needed to hear that. Dang google search gets me in trouble every time!!
> 
> I'm sticking with the 20 year old theory for now! Way more fun!!!

Ha! I was going to mention to stay away from google. :thumbup: 

I should take my own advice because, yesterday, I was looking up statistics for conception with low sperm count, and today I had 47 million!

I kind of got myself freaked out. :blush:


----------



## DaisyQ

Someone said it on another thread, "dang sperm are just like men - they need GPS to find the egg!"


----------



## GreenFingers

Ready and Hockey i have everything crossed for you!

Sarah, not long to wait now, my 20 weeks scan is Monday and it has taken forever to get here, being pregnant doesn't make any of the waiting easier!!! Hope the sickness gets better soon x x


----------



## DaisyQ

I think the waiting probably NEVER gets easier! You wait to ovulate, you wait to test, again and again and again. You get pregnant. You wait for your beta, then another and another. You wait for your scan, then another and another. You wait to go into labor, and sometimes you wait and wait! You might have to wait to bring baby home. Then you wait for baby to figure out breast feeding, and then for baby to sleep through the night, and then for baby to sit up, stand up, walk, talk.... then you wait until the LO is old enough to to go to preschool so you get a blessed few hours to yourself, then you wait until LO is old enough that you can go to a restaurant and enjoy your meal without crying or causing a scene! It goes on and on. I think we've got to enjoy the present, because it just wooshes by, and one day, you might think, "hey, I miss being pregnant! It went by so fast." I wonder if I ever feel that way about TTC though, and I can't imagine it!!


----------



## readyformore

](*,) I didn't ovulate yesterday! :cry:

I went back in today. Postwash 12 million, 80% motility, grade A. Basically the same count I had on ovulation day last month.
IUI was an......emotional experience today. :blush:

I triggered at 1pm on cd12, and at 6am on cd15, I still hadn't ovulated. :wacko: I don't know why my body doesn't respond to the trigger like most women's. I had planned to not panic and do IUI on cd15, but, of course, I panicked when I started seeing ov signs so early this cycle. :dohh:


I am taking a break for the next few months. Not sure when, if ever, I will do IUI again. I think that a lifetime of 7 cycles of IUI and 15 separate inseminations might be enough for me.


----------



## hockey24

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh Ready that is so frustrating! And you had such a wonderful count yesterday! 

What does your doctor say? Does he have any advice or thoughts on what your supposed to do?


----------



## readyformore

Hockey, I don't ever see my doctor. 

The nurses run everything, and if necessary, they talk to her and then they call me back. I saw her for our initial consultation. She approved 3 IUI cycles, then we would have a meeting.

I know what she's going to say, because I've been down this road before. I'm just not sure that IVF is an option for us, and I'm not sure I want to do IUI anymore. 

I think for today, I need to not make any decisions and just sit on the couch and watch tv, maybe get a pizza or something easy. I'll leave the decisions for another month.....


----------



## DaisyQ

Ready, I am so sorry. :hugs: I think your plan of not making any more decisions today sounds like a good one. Just take care of yourself today. 

This must be so very frustrating and disheartening. It seems like such a delicate thing - getting the timing right.


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> ](*,) I didn't ovulate yesterday! :cry:
> 
> I went back in today. Postwash 12 million, 80% motility, grade A. Basically the same count I had on ovulation day last month.
> IUI was an......emotional experience today. :blush:
> 
> I triggered at 1pm on cd12, and at 6am on cd15, I still hadn't ovulated. :wacko: I don't know why my body doesn't respond to the trigger like most women's. I had planned to not panic and do IUI on cd15, but, of course, I panicked when I started seeing ov signs so early this cycle. :dohh:
> 
> 
> I am taking a break for the next few months. Not sure when, if ever, I will do IUI again. I think that a lifetime of 7 cycles of IUI and 15 separate inseminations might be enough for me.

Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs:there are a few types of triggers there's a regular one like I take and it works fine but there's another one that's much much stronger and it will make you ovulate no ifs ands or buts:thumbup: Maybe you need the stronger trigger?

How frustrating for you, I know the feeling all to well:cry: I'm not giving up hope though with 47 post wash and then 12 million post wash if you ovulate today you still have a chance. As cliche as this sounds it only takes one sperm......Try to hang in there:hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Crystal, what are the two types of triggers? Just curious. I will be using ovidrel for my trigger next cycle.


----------



## sarahincanada

readyformore said:


> ](*,) I didn't ovulate yesterday! :cry:
> 
> I went back in today. Postwash 12 million, 80% motility, grade A. Basically the same count I had on ovulation day last month.
> IUI was an......emotional experience today. :blush:
> 
> I triggered at 1pm on cd12, and at 6am on cd15, I still hadn't ovulated. :wacko: I don't know why my body doesn't respond to the trigger like most women's. I had planned to not panic and do IUI on cd15, but, of course, I panicked when I started seeing ov signs so early this cycle. :dohh:
> 
> 
> I am taking a break for the next few months. Not sure when, if ever, I will do IUI again. I think that a lifetime of 7 cycles of IUI and 15 separate inseminations might be enough for me.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
can you and hubby BD today as a just incase?
how long does the wash sperm last in the body? I know its shorter than regular sperm but surely there will be lots still there when you ovulate as you did the 12 million as well today. thats a lot of sperm.


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, 

How is everyone? Finally I come back here. I was quite depress after failed 3 IUI and just trying to figure out way to finance my first IVF. After tons of research, comparing pricing and such, I managed to do my IVF in New York (I am in Austin, Texas). I will start my first one in March. I am pretty nervous.

The Dr. would like to start me on Long Lupron protocol, but after read so many forums I requested for Antoganist protocol instead and my Dr. is okay with it.

Sarahincanada, I am so happy you're pregnant!


----------



## readyformore

Good luck Rona!

You're not the first person that I've heard mention New York for IVF.


----------



## Rona

Thanks Readyformore. I purchased 3 cycles for $7500!


----------



## readyformore

Rona said:


> Thanks Readyformore. I purchased 3 cycles for $7500!

:saywhat:
That is awesome!!


----------



## crystal443

DaisyQ said:


> Crystal, what are the two types of triggers? Just curious. I will be using ovidrel for my trigger next cycle.

I used Ovidrel as well which is the weaker Trigger, the other one is used for ladies that don't ovulate even after Ovidrel is used.:thumbup:

Rona- that is a fantastic price for 3 cycles!!!

Ready- just popped in to check on you..hope your feeling a bit better :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Rona said:


> Thanks Readyformore. I purchased 3 cycles for $7500!

of IVF??? Where??? What does that Include? Wow that is CHEAP!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Rona! :hi:

My RE is also in NY... might I ask where specifically you are going? Just in case we need to go the IVF route... I think my places charges about 10K per IVF, not including the drugs which run 3-6K. Ridic. Feel free to private message me if you don't want to list specifics here. Thank you!!


----------



## Rona

LLbean said:


> Rona said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Readyformore. I purchased 3 cycles for $7500!
> 
> of IVF??? Where??? What does that Include? Wow that is CHEAP!Click to expand...

Hi LLbean, it's in New York. They have special package and the great thing they do in house finance with up to 50% 0% interest. If you pay within 12 months you don't have to pay any admin Fee. It allow payment up to 24 months I think.

I know, it's hard to beat their price even with the cost for flight, accommodation and such still cheaper than any other places. It includes below:

"This program includes Anesthesia, ICSI, Assisted Hatching, Retrieval, Embryo Transfer, Storage of frozen embryos and FET cycles for one year. Patient is responsible for all medications for client and donor. The recipients medication cost is approximate. If a patient has frozen embryos, they must use their frozen prior to proceeding with a fresh cycle. Payment is due at the time donor starts taking medications."

I can use my 3 cycles up to 18 months in my contract. Here the link of the facility.

https://cnyfertility.com/costs-financing/201-ivf-specials/


----------



## Rona

DaisyQ said:


> Hi Rona! :hi:
> 
> My RE is also in NY... might I ask where specifically you are going? Just in case we need to go the IVF route... I think my places charges about 10K per IVF, not including the drugs which run 3-6K. Ridic. Feel free to private message me if you don't want to list specifics here. Thank you!!

Hi Daisy, I will go to CNY in Lantham (Albany NY). They have other facilities in Syracuse. I heard Lantham facility is good. Good luck to you Daisy. I researched for IVF almost one year, comparing pricing and such, and CNY still the best price ever and no hassle about financing your other 50%.

Let me know if you need any other info.


----------



## LLbean

Rona said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rona said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Readyformore. I purchased 3 cycles for $7500!
> 
> of IVF??? Where??? What does that Include? Wow that is CHEAP!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi LLbean, it's in New York. They have special package and the great thing they do in house finance with up to 50% 0% interest. If you pay within 12 months you don't have to pay any admin Fee. It allow payment up to 24 months I think.
> 
> I know, it's hard to beat their price even with the cost for flight, accommodation and such still cheaper than any other places. It includes below:
> 
> "This program includes Anesthesia, ICSI, Assisted Hatching, Retrieval, Embryo Transfer, Storage of frozen embryos and FET cycles for one year. Patient is responsible for all medications for client and donor. The recipient&#8217;s medication cost is approximate. If a patient has frozen embryos, they must use their frozen prior to proceeding with a fresh cycle. Payment is due at the time donor starts taking medications."
> 
> I can use my 3 cycles up to 18 months in my contract. Here the link of the facility.
> 
> https://cnyfertility.com/costs-financing/201-ivf-specials/Click to expand...

Are you using a donor? I guess I missed that part before. Wondering if it includes facility costs too...they got me on that before as the procedure was in a "separate" clinic (really it was in the same floor and all, far as I know all together but I guess it is two separate companies)

EDIT: Ok I see...it excludes monitoring costs...that's probably where they get you ...They did daily blood work & ultrasounds to see how the follicles were doing. I hope it stays on the low end for you. Ask them how much that costs so it doesn't catch you off guard later

ROOTING FOR YOU!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Can't believe how many hidden costs etc there are, why not just put full cost up front? IVF is stressful enough.

LL- mine was inclusive even with drugs included, all scans etc. the only extra cost was a bed fee which was $805 at the clinic and $305 at the hospital and an ET fee of $325 but that was a new fee. Do you think you'd give IVF another go with a donor if it gets to that point?


----------



## LLbean

Not likely. I think hubby would be fine now as it is as long as he knows at least we tried


----------



## Rona

Sorry, actually I don't use egg donor, my insurance cover my monitoring. I must cut and paste the donor section.

I paid hald downpayment, half finance with them 12 months without interest. My meds estimated $3000 to $4000, but I have Bravelle and Menopur donated, so I am so thankful for that. The only thing I have to pay is Centotide which about $799.

My bloodtest and ultrasound is covered by my insurance. Mostly IVF in US do not cover meds. Some not even cover anesthesia, hospital and ICSI.

Thanks :)


----------



## sadie

Just stalking and always hoping to find good news here... The place where i went seems to have decent prices, also in ny... 
www.newayfertility.com


----------



## hockey24

Ok ladies who have used the Gonal-F pen for their injections - I did my first round today and its very different than the Follistim pen. The Gonal-F pen just feels like it injects so fast - like maybe I didn't do enough. And the pen confuses me that when you are done - the 75 number is still visible. I assume that's ok since that is how the pen starts out and its just visible for ease of reading. :dohh:

Just don't want to short change myself! :wacko:

And the menupur shot is definitely challenging! Lots of work to get that one put together!!


----------



## LLbean

hockey24 said:


> Ok ladies who have used the Gonal-F pen for their injections - I did my first round today and its very different than the Follistim pen. The Gonal-F pen just feels like it injects so fast - like maybe I didn't do enough. And the pen confuses me that when you are done - the 75 number is still visible. I assume that's ok since that is how the pen starts out and its just visible for ease of reading. :dohh:
> 
> Just don't want to short change myself! :wacko:
> 
> And the menupur shot is definitely challenging! Lots of work to get that one put together!!

Did you prep it like they said? That is only the first time you use it...
https://youtu.be/cmEGAo6yjQk

Also I was told, once you inject it to the point where you could not squeeze any more to wait about 10 seconds before removing the pen needle from your belly.


----------



## hockey24

Ah, dang! I watched a different video that didn't tell me about the first time prep. So no, I didn't do that. Hopefully I didn't short change myself too much. And of course I used a totally new pen tonight than this morning - so that's 2 pens I didn't prep. 

Glad you sent that link - I'll make sure to do that tomorrow before the shots just to be sure!! Thanks LLBean!!


----------



## LLbean

why did you use a different pen?

If you already used it it makes no sense to prep it now, I think your first shot prepped it hehehe. The next NEW pen you use do it


----------



## hockey24

I used a second one because I was jacking around with the first one trying to figure out if I did it right. My PM dosage is less than the AM so when I was messing with it - I set it for the AM dosage and couldn't figure out how to re-set it so I just used a new pen. :dohh:

I think I got it all figured out this morning. Have to pull really hard on the pen to make sure I'm getting the full dosage. Not sure I did that yesterday either. :wacko:

I think I did my best to make it way harder than it needed to be!! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

when you pull it the last arrow you should see is the one with your dosage...you turn the dial on it until the arrow aligns with the dosage you need and pull it out hard


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck hockey :flower:
when is your next ultrasound?


----------



## hockey24

Ultrasound on Wednesday morning. 

Been exercising, doing acupuncture and regular massages. I can't be any more relaxed these days!! :flower:


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- Can't wait for your scan:happydance::happydance: My Gonal F pen was like my Puregon pen I only needed to turn the dial to the dose and that was it.:shrug: The nurse said they just stopped using the pens that need to be primed so thankfully I didn't have to do that:thumbup: or I would have had it all messed up:nope::haha:


----------



## crystal443

oooohhhh Sarah, its almost ultrasound day for you...can't wait to hear how your little one is doing:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

lets see that ultrasound Sarah...waiting on news :D


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck Sarah!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah and Hockey!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - Good Luck tomorrow!!! Can't wait to hear all the details of the first scan!! Hope you get pictures!!! :happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah - Good Luck on your scan today x x


----------



## LLbean

where are my reports ladies? come on tell us about your ultrasounds!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

we have a heartbeat
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

omg what a sound! I burst out crying straight away.

so Im waiting to go in and im already tearing up as so nervous and still feeling shakey due to being in bed all week. they call me in and insert the vaginal ultrasound. after a minute she says 'well theres definitely a uterine pregnancy' and then there was silence which felt like ages. and then suddenly a heartbeat sound filled the room :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: it was the best sound Ive ever heard! the heartbeat was 156bpm.

Im measuring 7 weeks 4 days, no idea what that means as Im 7 weeks today going from LMP. does that mean I say Im 7 weeks 4 days now? Ive never understood how they work that out. If I do a ticker and say from my LMP is only says 7 weeks so should I go 4 days back?

so happy, just 5 more weeks to get through, and this darn sickness (but today made it more bearable) :cloud9: will get a photo up tonight!

FXd for you hockey :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I love it!!!!

I am so happy for you Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

OMG that is just the best news ever, I am so pleased for you...yippee x x


----------



## hockey24

Oh Sarah - that made me tear up for you!! :cry: What an amazing moment!! :cloud9: Can't wait to see the picture!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Awesome news!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- fantastic news:hugs::hugs: can't wait to see the photo:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Brilliant news sarah, so happy for you :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, such wonderful news!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

YAY SARAH!!! Awesome news!
I'm over the moon for you!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

heres bub :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bub1.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 14









bub2.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## hockey24

That's amazing Sarah! Congratulations on your lil bub!!


----------



## crystal443

awww Sarah...how sweet :):hugs::hugs:

Hockey- when do you go for your first scan? Can't wait:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Sooooooo cute Sarah!!!!


----------



## Milty

Yeah Sarah!!!

Ok dumb question though. I don't normally look at ultrasound pics but is that 1 or um 2 in there?


----------



## drsquid

that is one. the circle is a yolk sac. the thing that looks a bit like a glow worm with arms is the baby =)


----------



## hockey24

Had my first scan this morning. 5 follies growing on each side. All relatively the same size with the largest at 11. :flower:

So not a bad start I don't think! Just hope they are all good ones!! :happydance:

Now waiting on the estradol results to see what the game plan is. Most likely will go back again on Friday morning.


----------



## LLbean

that is FANTASTIC Hockey!!! :dance:


----------



## alison29

How exciting sarah..


----------



## sarahincanada

thata great hockey!!!

man Im so sick. Its all day everyday. the medication eases the nausea a bit but then I get this terrible acid and even vomited some acid this morning....yuk. we are going to inlaws tonight to tell them and im dreading the trip. all I want to do is lie in bed. I feel woozy from not eating that much because I feel so sick. I never knew it could be this bad...I know Indigo had terrible sickness but did anyone else?


----------



## LLbean

for me it was really bad too and back then they did not give you anything for it...I threw up every day for 4 months straight!


----------



## sarahincanada

oh no, Im hoping it gets better in 2nd tri!
the throwing up is ok if you could then get on with your day, but I have a constant feeling of nausea in my throat, and that makes me not eat as much, and then I get weak and dizzy. :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

LOL the fact I did throw up does not mean I was not nauseous all day LOL


----------



## drsquid

meh so day 14 today and bfn, but also no af. im probably grasping at straws but... i never get positives on opks either (i used the smilys and got a pos once in nov and nothing since despite peeing on them daily from day 9-14 and twice a day day 12-14 in dec, jan and fab). eh well who knows. only thing is.. i have a trip in mid march so if af is coming, she better get here so i can get my next iui in time


----------



## hockey24

So my E2 came back at 157 - which I have no idea what that means. I'm guessing an increase is good. They also told me to go ahead and start the Ganirelix injection today. 

So now I'm up to 4 different shots a day! Awesome!! My stomach never bruised during the IUI stims but with all these needles, I've seen some bruising this go round.


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- that is fantastic:happydance::happydance: you'll get more then what you have now:thumbup: its a great sign that they're all growing at the same rate as well. Can't wait for the next scan:hugs:

Sarah- I hope your feeling better soon:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> thata great hockey!!!
> 
> man Im so sick. Its all day everyday. the medication eases the nausea a bit but then I get this terrible acid and even vomited some acid this morning....yuk. we are going to inlaws tonight to tell them and im dreading the trip. all I want to do is lie in bed. I feel woozy from not eating that much because I feel so sick. I never knew it could be this bad...I know Indigo had terrible sickness but did anyone else?

If that med isn't working, ask for something else. :flower:


----------



## Milty

Sarah: I agree with Indigo get something else. I had it in an extreme way. I ended up loosing 20 pounds in my first tri. Sometimes it takes trying several meds until you find one that works best for you. 

Now I was throwing up all the way to my last day but when I found the right meds for me it got a lot better. 

Also I might add I took some papya supplement that was supposed to help with MS and I think it did. Sorry I don't remember the name.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sarah, which med are you taking?

Zofran (ondansetron) is what we give to most of our patients with severe nausea and hyperemesis in the hospital where I work.


----------



## sadie

Sarah, so happy for you!

Great news, hockey!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hockey, great news...can't wait for EC, not long to go now.

Sarah - so sorry hunny, hope you feel better soon x x


----------



## readyformore

Sorry you're so sick Sarah. :hugs:
No meds worked for me (even max dose Zofran), but it will eventually pass, even if it's as long as Milty's..... MS will not last forever because you are not pregnant forever. It's a temporary situation. I know that might not help and I'm not trying to be patronizing, MS was very VERY hard for me too; but keep it in the back of your mind and it might help to get you through, if only for a few moments. Sometimes it would help to just keep that perspective and it would enable me to get through just the one day/or a few moments, of errands, work, grocery shopping, child rearing, etc. 

And if not, screw everything else and just stay in bed. :thumbup: Your house will not spontaneously combust if it isn't cleaned for several months.......I know from experience. :blush: 

:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Good luck Hockey!!


----------



## linda s

sarahincanada said:


> pavementfan said:
> 
> 
> hi there all, i am thinking of doing IUI within the next six months (if i can wait out that long! ha ha) if no natural conception by then as ttc for 1yr now. in the meantime, accupuncture and more vits for me and OH i guess. let's support each other!
> 
> hoping you will get a BFP before you go any further!Click to expand...

Hi I went to a clinic in India and now have a baby girl if you would like to know reply to me Linda:flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Troll much?


----------



## hockey24

So 2nd scan today. Didn't grow any more follies but the 10 I have are shaping up nicely. The largest is 16 and the smallest is 11. Will keep on stimming to let the small ones catch up and go back for another scan on Monday. Looking like Wednesday for EC! :happydance::happydance:

The doctor who was on call today doing the scan was fantastic! I really liked her. I wonder how I can switch to her if things don't go as planned this round.:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

sounds perfect Hockey!!! :D


----------



## Milty

Yeah Hockey 10 sounds like a really good number


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone, just popping on quickly as I wont be on for a while. my dogs had a bad fight on wednesday and I tried to help and injured my finger quite badly, it was really traumatic. Im in a lot of pain and have to go for reconstructive surgery in a week. cant believe this has happened to me while pregnant, and Im only taking tylenol as I refused the percocet even though they said it was ok. its not good, but I dont want to go into details. oh and got a $3500 vet bill. hubby has been unbelievable, just amazing. the ER doctor said that what happened wouldnt effect my pregnancy at all but I still wonder if bub has survived the trauma. but the pain of my finger has taken over everything else and so Im just hoping for the best and just need to get this fixed. anyway just wanted to explain why Im not on here xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> So 2nd scan today. Didn't grow any more follies but the 10 I have are shaping up nicely. The largest is 16 and the smallest is 11. Will keep on stimming to let the small ones catch up and go back for another scan on Monday. Looking like Wednesday for EC! :happydance::happydance:

hockey I will be thinking about you even though Im not on here posting. hope that I will return to news of your bfp, good luck with everything :flower:


----------



## LLbean

ouch Sarah!!!!

Wow I hope you get your finger all taken care of soon!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Oh Sarah!

Sorry about your finger....:hugs:

Are the dogs ok? Was the older girl attacked again? :cry:


----------



## hockey24

Oh Sarah - that is awful!! Talk about added stress! I hope your finger is ok. I'm thinking a distraction from the MS would be nice but reconstructive surgery! Ouch!!!! 

Let us know how things go!


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Sarah, ouch :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Sarah!!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- 10 is a perfect number:hugs::hugs: Can't wait to see how you get on:thumbup:

Sarah- ouch, that sounds painful but I hope your feeling better soon and I'm sure your baby will be fine:thumbup: They're pretty resiliant:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Babies are fo sho resilient. I had my appendix out when I was 8 weeks........peanut came thru it fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

O Sarah that's awful news :cry:Hope your op goes well ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

:hugs: sarah. Babies are stronger than we can even imagine. Hope your dogs and your fingerwill be back to normal in no time.

Hockey, great stuff!


----------



## hockey24

So last scan this morning. Strangley - now there are 4 follicles on one side and 8 on the other. How does that happen? I had 5 going on each side with the smallest being 11. Where did the one go? :shrug:

So now I range is size from 15 to 18 with retrieval date definitely on Wednesday. Not sure if the small one will make it but I'm pretty happy with the number! :wohoo:

Will get a call later telling me what my E2 is and what time to trigger tonight.:yipee:


----------



## LLbean

Great numbers Hockey!!!

I had something similar happen... I was told that sometimes they don't see one behind the other? so who knows, there may still be another one in there...maybe just not big enough to be seen.

YEY for trigger!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

hockey24 said:


> So last scan this morning. Strangley - now there are 4 follicles on one side and 8 on the other. How does that happen? I had 5 going on each side with the smallest being 11. Where did the one go? :shrug:
> 
> So now I range is size from 15 to 18 with retrieval date definitely on Wednesday. Not sure if the small one will make it but I'm pretty happy with the number! :wohoo:
> 
> Will get a call later telling me what my E2 is and what time to trigger tonight.:yipee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Just got my E2 results and its a little low at 846. This would indicate 4 or 5 mature eggs. I'm hoping maybe one or two will catch up and I'll be surprised with 6 or 7 eggs at retrieval on Wednesday. I had hoped that my numbers would be over 1000 but it is what it is and now I just need to hope 1 of those little eggs is a sticky one! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck hockey. 

Sara, sorry about your finger... Ouch!! If the pain is really bad, reconsider taking the pain meds. Sometimes the stress hormones (and changes in blood pressure) from the pain is worse than a little percoset. Hang in there lady and feel better soon. I'm sure bubs will be ok.


----------



## crystal443

Good luck Hockey!!!!I'm sure it'll work out fine :) 4-5 eggs is still a great number:thumbup:

Sarah- hope the op goes well:hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh God Sarah - Thinking of you x x 

Hockey- you are nearly there, all you need is one good one...fingers crossed for Wednesday x x


----------



## Casper72

I was on Lupron in Jan and Feb. Took HGC shot on Feb 23rd. On Feb 24th had my first IUI. Have 9 days left until I can test. Keeping hopes up and thoughts positive that it works. Have been ttc for 8 mos with baby #3. My other 2 are 14 and 20 so it has been a long time in between for me. Well wishes to you!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave:


----------



## readyformore

Good luck tomorrow hockey!

Sarah, ouch. So sorry to hear about your finger and the dogs.


----------



## hockey24

So just got home. They did only get 5 eggs so a little disappointed in that but hoping for quality over quantity!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Then the doctor made some comment about freezing the good ones and taking care of my fibroid before transfer. I was like - oh no, we're doing this! We made a decision that no matter how many eggs - we were going through one complete IVF cycle to give it a shot regardless of the number. :gun:

IF it doesn't work this first time, we'll come back and determine the best path to take care of the fibroid. His response - we'll negotiate. Oh no we won't! I WILL WIN!!:grr:

So now I'm resting on my pain meds and will hope that we get the call tomorrow that they all fertilized!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

FXd Hockey!!!!! May they all strive!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey Im hoping your 5 eggs are great ones, and that you are able to do what YOU want to do this cycle FXd [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
:dust:

thanks everyone for the kind messages :kiss:
If anyone wants the full story look at my posts, I just posted it on my other thread. dog is doing ok so far. I love her so much :cry:

any bfps since Ive been gone?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hockey, FX for you!! Sarah, hope you are doing OK.


----------



## Indigo77

Other thread?


----------



## sadie

FX hockey! 

Sarah, glad to hear doggie and mommy are doing well.


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, Sarah! I just read the update!:cry:

That must have been awful for you and your dog! Your poor hubby, he must have been terrified as well.

Please take care of yourself.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- I hope they all fertilize and you can make the decisions you want with your cycle.:hugs::hugs: 

Sarah- Glad you and your doggie are doing ok:) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh wow Sarah...yikes I so feel for you!!!

FYI, the nurse at my fertility specialist had issues with 2 fingers...I never asked really what happened to hers but there she is, perfectly functional and doing great.

Hang in there honey!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

OMG Sarah I just read your other post, I am so so sorry, what a thing to go through and your poor dog, I hope you both make a speedy recovery. 

Hockey, I have everything crossed for your 5 little eggies, do we find out today how many fertilise? I have everything crossed for you and stick to your guns about what you want.

How's everyone else? 

Crystal any news about your follow up appointment?

LL how are you doing?


----------



## hopobopo

Today I'm going in to see if I'm ready for my second round of meds for an IUI, just found out yesterday that my first one did not take, I found these message boards about a week ago and enjoying hearing everyones stories.


----------



## LLbean

GreenFingers said:


> OMG Sarah I just read your other post, I am so so sorry, what a thing to go through and your poor dog, I hope you both make a speedy recovery.
> 
> Hockey, I have everything crossed for your 5 little eggies, do we find out today how many fertilise? I have everything crossed for you and stick to your guns about what you want.
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> Crystal any news about your follow up appointment?
> 
> LL how are you doing?

I'm fine thanks, how are you? Just waiting for the miracle to happen when it's ready to happen over here hehehe


----------



## GreenFingers

LLbean said:


> I'm fine thanks, how are you? Just waiting for the miracle to happen when it's ready to happen over here hehehe

It will happen, keep strong and keep the faith :hugs: I'm good, feeling really good right now :happydance:

hopobopo - good luck with your IUI


----------



## hockey24

So I finally called the doctors office to find out how many fertilized and amazingly - ALL 5 FERTILIZED!! That is amazing!! 

We have decided to move forward with the transfer and not freeze them in order to fix the fibroid. I would like to see how many make it to day 5 anyway - just so I can see if I have any quality issues. If this doesn't work, we will then move forward with the fibroid surgery and go from there. 

But for now we have 5 fertilized eggs!!!!


----------



## LLbean

WOO HOOO!!! So happy for you Hockey!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> ALL 5 FERTILIZED!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee:
:dance::dance::dance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

please please make it to day 5!

incase you were wondering why people dont always make it to do 5....on day 4 I think it is the embryo has to turn on its own dna, before that its using the dna from the mothers egg, but now has to use its own (not the right terms Im sure but you get the point!). so when people do a 3 day transfer and say its better in the body I dont really agree with that. I feel that if an embryo doesnt make it to day 5 in a dish it wouldnt have worked period. its way worth it to see how the quality is, like you say. FX for you (even my bad finger lol) :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Other thread?

hi indigo, yes I have another thread in the groups folder that I started when I first got here. I didnt want to post my horrible story on here with people going through medical stuff so if you want to read it, go look for my previous posts and you should see it. how are you feeling? my nausea has been overridden by my painful finger but I still have it and threw up this morning :dohh:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hockey! Wow that's fantastic news!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Woo hoo Hockey that is amazing, when does that make day 5? Tuesday??? Keep growing little ones x x


----------



## hockey24

GreenFingers said:


> Woo hoo Hockey that is amazing, when does that make day 5? Tuesday??? Keep growing little ones x x

Transfer will be on Monday! So excited!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

that is just AWESOME!!!! Congrats Hockey!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay hockey!


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- That is FANTASTIC!!!!:happydance::happydance: Grow embies:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## sadie

Great news hockey!


----------



## drsquid

yay fertilized eggies =)


----------



## hockey24

Crystal - have you had any follow up appointments with your FS yet? Whats your next course of action?


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey are they giving you daily updates on how the embryos are progressing? hope they are all going strong [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hockey are they giving you daily updates on how the embryos are progressing? hope they are all going strong [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

No Sarah, they are not which is kind of disappointing as I was really looking forward to that. My doctor's theory is that in order to check on their development, they have to open the incubator and they prefer to just leave the in there to do their thing. 

He did say they do something on Day 3 (today) but gave no indication that I would receive a call. Since its Saturday, I have no one I can call and harass. Will have to wait til Monday to see if any made it. I'm trying to just go with the flow and not let it stress me. :flower:My FS does not have the best bed side manner so I'm not surprised at the lack of communication.


----------



## hockey24

Hey Sarah - how is the finger doing and how's your doggie?


----------



## hopobopo

hopobopo - good luck with your IUI[/QUOTE]
I have to wait till March 16th to see if my cysts are gone to then start my gonal F shots again, I'm keeping fingers crossed, I need to learn patience, LOL!


----------



## hopobopo

drsquid said:


> meh so day 14 today and bfn, but also no af. im probably grasping at straws but... i never get positives on opks either (i used the smilys and got a pos once in nov and nothing since despite peeing on them daily from day 9-14 and twice a day day 12-14 in dec, jan and fab). eh well who knows. only thing is.. i have a trip in mid march so if af is coming, she better get here so i can get my next iui in time

drsquid, I just had my first iui on Feb 16, got a BFN, Noticed you are having one too, looking for someone who is sharing similiar exp with, just found this board.


----------



## everyonebutme

Just joined, nice to have someone to talk to about this. We have been ttc for 5 years. Me 38 - Him 41. I did 6 rounds of clomid 50 no luck. Now seeing specialist. FSH 13 , his counts low/normal. First iui done naturally, no luck. Now waiting to do 2nd iui. CD 17 and still no surge. Bloodwork tested 6 days in a row now (they thought the next day would be the one every time.) my estradiol has gone from 3400 to now 7200. going to do ultrasound tomorrow to find out how many follicles. Worried about them cancelling iui. We travel out of town to do proceedures life been on hold for a week. Why is my surge taking so long? why is my e2 so high?


----------



## drsquid

hopobopo- ive failed twice now =( finally gave in and got an hsg which was normal and hopefully will help. taking femara (first round unmedicated, 2nd femara). taking it slightly different days this time. weds i find out how im doing follicle wise.. good luck


----------



## hopobopo

drsquid said:


> hopobopo- ive failed twice now =( finally gave in and got an hsg which was normal and hopefully will help. taking femara (first round unmedicated, 2nd femara). taking it slightly different days this time. weds i find out how im doing follicle wise.. good luck

Good Luck!


----------



## hopobopo

everyonebutme said:


> Just joined, nice to have someone to talk to about this. We have been ttc for 5 years. Me 38 - Him 41. I did 6 rounds of clomid 50 no luck. Now seeing specialist. FSH 13 , his counts low/normal. First iui done naturally, no luck. Now waiting to do 2nd iui. CD 17 and still no surge. Bloodwork tested 6 days in a row now (they thought the next day would be the one every time.) my estradiol has gone from 3400 to now 7200. going to do ultrasound tomorrow to find out how many follicles. Worried about them cancelling iui. We travel out of town to do proceedures life been on hold for a week. Why is my surge taking so long? why is my e2 so high?

I'm also waiting to do second IUI! I'm not sure about your questions I'm just learning all these new phrases and things. Good luck with your follicle growth!


----------



## crystal443

everyonebutme said:


> Just joined, nice to have someone to talk to about this. We have been ttc for 5 years. Me 38 - Him 41. I did 6 rounds of clomid 50 no luck. Now seeing specialist. FSH 13 , his counts low/normal. First iui done naturally, no luck. Now waiting to do 2nd iui. CD 17 and still no surge. Bloodwork tested 6 days in a row now (they thought the next day would be the one every time.) my estradiol has gone from 3400 to now 7200. going to do ultrasound tomorrow to find out how many follicles. Worried about them cancelling iui. We travel out of town to do proceedures life been on hold for a week. Why is my surge taking so long? why is my e2 so high?

Have you had your AMH tested? Good luck!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Hey Sarah - how is the finger doing and how's your doggie?

we are both healing! doggie has a lot of staples/stitches on her back, we are going for a follow up to my normal vet tomorrow for him to look at it. some of its black so not sure if she will need another surgery. the vet down the road charged us $4000 then said come back in 2 weeks for staple removal...I cant believe they wouldnt give us a free follow up to see how she is healing.

my finger will take about 6 weeks to heal as Im not having surgery on it, just having it heal on its own.its very painful and I get faint just thinking about it. I havent even looked at it, going to take a long time to get over. 

my first midwife apt is on thursday and they will order my 12 week scan in about 3 weeks. anxious to see if bub has made it.

good luck tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

hockey24 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hockey are they giving you daily updates on how the embryos are progressing? hope they are all going strong [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> No Sarah, they are not which is kind of disappointing as I was really looking forward to that. My doctor's theory is that in order to check on their development, they have to open the incubator and they prefer to just leave the in there to do their thing.
> 
> He did say they do something on Day 3 (today) but gave no indication that I would receive a call. Since its Saturday, I have no one I can call and harass. Will have to wait til Monday to see if any made it. I'm trying to just go with the flow and not let it stress me. :flower:My FS does not have the best bed side manner so I'm not surprised at the lack of communication.Click to expand...

Can't wait to see how it goes Hockey:hugs::hugs: I'm sure all is fine or they would call you :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- I can't believe a vet would charge $4000 and have no follow up included:nope: that's just wrong!! Glad everything is settling a bit and wow hard to believe its almost time for your 12 week scan:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah I am sure your Bean is fine in there and growing nicely!


----------



## LLbean

Hockey very excited for your transfer tomorrow!!!! YEY!

Wishing you the best!


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sarah - how is the finger doing and how's your doggie?
> 
> we are both healing! doggie has a lot of staples/stitches on her back, we are going for a follow up to my normal vet tomorrow for him to look at it. some of its black so not sure if she will need another surgery. the vet down the road charged us $4000 then said come back in 2 weeks for staple removal...I cant believe they wouldnt give us a free follow up to see how she is healing.
> 
> my finger will take about 6 weeks to heal as Im not having surgery on it, just having it heal on its own.its very painful and I get faint just thinking about it. I havent even looked at it, going to take a long time to get over.
> 
> my first midwife apt is on thursday and they will order my 12 week scan in about 3 weeks. anxious to see if bub has made it.
> 
> good luck tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You know they say you should do distracting things early in your pregnancy to help pass the time but this might be a bit much! :winkwink: Ugh! Just sounds so unbearable!! But you and your bub are super strong!! You will both get through this and have a story to tell later!! 

Definitely looking forward to hearing how the midwife visit goes. And the next 3 weeks will go fast! :thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hockey - good luck today, can't wait to find out how it goes.

Sarah - nice to hear from you, hope you are getting on the mend really quickly. Good lick at the midwife appointment. x x


----------



## crystal443

Good luck hockey!!!!!


----------



## hockey24

Big day today! I'm so nervous since we have no idea what's been going on the last 5 days! I would hope someone would call if it didn't look good at Day 3 but who knows! At least the wait it almost over!! 

Please please please [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;let there be something good to transfer!


----------



## LLbean

Hockey thinking of you!!! SO EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

hockey24 said:


> Big day today! I'm so nervous since we have no idea what's been going on the last 5 days! I would hope someone would call if it didn't look good at Day 3 but who knows! At least the wait it almost over!!
> 
> Please please please [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;let there be something good to transfer!

Good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

So I called the office this morning to see if there was any information. The nurse told me my transfer time and when to be at the hospital. So I was like - well since we have a transfer time, I'm assuming there is something to transfer??? She said - usually we would be notified if we needed to cancel the transfer. Usually. Just had to throw that in to make me nervous! :wacko::wacko:

Anyway - going with the positive approach of - since we have a transfer time of 10:30am, we must have at least 1 to transfer. :happydance: Guess I'll know in less than 3 hours!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck hockey, that all sounds positive :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

Good luck x x


----------



## hockey24

So just got home and we actually had 4 eggs out of the 5 that are still hanging in there! 1 is graded an A and the other 3 were graded a C. We transferred 2 eggs and if the other 2 are still around tomorrow - we will freeze them. :cold::cold:

The doctor was still a bit pessimistic regarding the fibroid but I am very happy that we are giving this month a go! I'm so pleased with how everything has gone. :yipee::yipee:

So now we just need those little beans to stick!!!:oneofeach:


----------



## sadie

Excellent, hockey! FX!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

thats great news hockey, you are pupo! hope the 2 make it till tomorrow, so you can use them in the future. praying your fibroid stays out of the way and they can implant [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; will you be testing at all? when is your beta? :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

yay hockey congrats


----------



## LLbean

:dance: Way to go Hockey!!!!


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> thats great news hockey, you are pupo! hope the 2 make it till tomorrow, so you can use them in the future. praying your fibroid stays out of the way and they can implant [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; will you be testing at all? when is your beta? :happydance:

Thanks Sarah. :flower: I'll schedule my beta tomorrow but I think it will be March 15th. I've already started testing out the trigger shot - which is still showing a slight line this morning. I really just wanted to test the trigger just to see what a positive looks like!! But will definitely be testing along the way so I can set my expectations accordingly! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hockey that is wonderful news, fingers crossed for you x x can't wait to hear how you go x x


----------



## sadie

Hockey, just curoius aout your fibroid, its location and how big. 
I had one before getting prego. It is over 5cm x 4cm, on the inside of my uterus, to the left of my belly button. It hasnt changed in size and doc isnt worried. So many women get prego with fibroids. FXFXFX!!


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- That is FANTASTIC!!!!! and you got 2 frosties!!!! I hope your fibroid behaves and lets your beans implant nicely :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

sadie said:


> Hockey, just curoius aout your fibroid, its location and how big.
> I had one before getting prego. It is over 5cm x 4cm, on the inside of my uterus, to the left of my belly button. It hasnt changed in size and doc isnt worried. So many women get prego with fibroids. FXFXFX!!

Thank you for telling me that! I know its more difficult to get pg with the fibroid but its not impossible and you just proved that to me. :thumbup:

My fibroid is 1.2cm and its kind of in the top / side area. Hard to explain since the uterus is wierd shaped anyway. Its halfway in the wall of the uterus and halfway sticking out which is why I would have to have lap surgery to get it out. It's been the same size since we first noticed it 6 months ago. Hasn't grown at all. 

So thank you for sharing your story with me! I really appreciate that. :flower:

Did you know how big yours was before you got pg?


----------



## sadie

I am not sure how big it was beforehand, but it has been the same size since i started this pregnancy back in September (used an fs and they pointed it out to me, but made no big deal about it). It makes me look bigger than i should look, because my uterus has to accomodate it.... 
I think many women that have fibroids get prego, guess it just depends on where and how many. I would think that doing IVF would make implantation even easier. They know where they're going when they implant, imo!
Forogt to add, we did an IUI to help the process, but not bc of the fibroid. Just to up our chances!
GL, i will keep peeking in here!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hockey! So excited for you! Tons of :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news hockey :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hockey24

Well the other two embryos didn't make it to freeze but I'm ok with that - I've got just what I need inside right now!! Hoping those 2 little beans are nestling up close for a nice long stay!! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hope so hockey! :dust:

So, I just got back from the doctor, and my first scan. I have 2 follicles, one on each side, measuring 22mm and 25mm. We triggered today, and my IUI is tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## hockey24

DaisyQ said:


> Hope so hockey! :dust:
> 
> So, I just got back from the doctor, and my first scan. I have 2 follicles, one on each side, measuring 22mm and 25mm. We triggered today, and my IUI is tomorrow. So excited!

Those are nice sized follicles!! Good luck tomorrow with your IUI!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## drsquid

yay daisy q and hockey

my us is in 2 hrs.. fingers crossed


----------



## LLbean

Good luck!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck daisy q, hockey and drsquid if you are having another IUI soon. hope this month will be _THE_ one :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah ,good luck with your midwife apt tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

lining is 8.3mm (or so) got two 2.something eggs on the right, two small and unlikely to mature ones on the left.. so overall not as good however last time there was one giant one and 4 small, this time both are likely to go. trigger tonight for friday.. i think im totally doing us tomorrow at work cause if i see fluid around the cyst or it collapses, im so going over there to do the iui tomorrow..


----------



## DaisyQ

:dust: to you Dr. Squid! GL! Awesome that you can get yourself checked out so easily. I would love to get a US early next week to confirm ovulation, but my doc doesn't do that, and if I demand it, I think he might think I'm CRAZY. Maybe I am, but I'm paranoid I'm not actually releasing eggs.


----------



## drsquid

heh my doc doesnt do it, and i dont wanna pay for it.. but.. with a good full bladder you can get a decent look transabdominal and oneof the us techs is happy to do it for me. she and i are working together all weekend so.. may check more than once =) she is also named kim which rocks


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> Sarah ,good luck with your midwife apt tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thank you my lovely. not sure if it will be that interesting, but hopefully she will order my 12 weeks scan for the end of the month. how are you?


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah ,good luck with your midwife apt tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> thank you my lovely. not sure if it will be that interesting, but hopefully she will order my 12 weeks scan for the end of the month. how are you?Click to expand...

Will she not listen in on the babies heartbeat ?i am fine thank you ,just waiting to o ,took soy this month and it's delayed it a bit ,otherwise I am good .hope the apt gives you some reassurance ,am sure u and your oh are really excited ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - good luck with the midwife today! I hope she can get your 12 week scan booked!! :thumbup:

Drsquid - are you doing IUI today? :flower:

AFM - still testing out the trigger and its still showing a positive. It was pretty faint yesterday so I thought that would be the end but that line is hanging in there. I'm 10 days past trigger - how long does it usually stick around? :shrug:

I have to be honest and say - I kind of like seeing that trigger line as positive! Just feels nice. It could just stay positive and gradually turn darker and I would be happy!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

hockey24 said:


> Sarah - good luck with the midwife today! I hope she can get your 12 week scan booked!! :thumbup:
> 
> Drsquid - are you doing IUI today? :flower:
> 
> AFM - still testing out the trigger and its still showing a positive. It was pretty faint yesterday so I thought that would be the end but that line is hanging in there. I'm 10 days past trigger - how long does it usually stick around? :shrug:
> 
> I have to be honest and say - I kind of like seeing that trigger line as positive! Just feels nice. It could just stay positive and gradually turn darker and I would be happy!! :happydance::happydance:

it takes 7 to 10 days to leave the system...but test again and see it go darker :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyQ

I've definitely heard of other people testing out the trigger, and it never going away... hope that's the case for you!

So I had my IUI today. I think it went OK - it was totally painless anyway. I asked how the sample was, and the doctor said the count was good, but didn't say more. I feel like he gives me the least amount of info possible. Dh's first and only SA had lowish morph (6%), so I'm a little concerned. I may call there later to see if the nurse can tell me more. I had also assumed he would be doing another sono to see if my follies had ruptured, but he didn't grr:). Dying to know if I've ovulated yet or not. 

I've been having "pains" - kind of like sharp little twinges in my ovaries since last night. It started around 8pm last night on the left side, and I felt it again at 5am this morning. Now I'm having it more on the right side. It comes and goes. I was wondering if these pains meant I had ovulated already (at least from the left side), and was hoping that temping would tell me if I've ovulated yet, but my temps are wacky: 97.08 (normal pre O temp) at 6 am, and 97.5 (normal post O temp) at 7 am, which is my normal time. Usually my temps don't vary too much, so such a huge fluctuation in one hour is really strange. Wonder if I popped on egg last night or early this morning, and the other is rupturing now? 

Finally, They only let me lie down for 5 minutes after. I did feel some stuff come out about ten minutes later, which worries me... 

As for the timing of the IUI, I had been stressing about it being too soon (24 hours after trigger). I'm hoping that because my follies were so big/mature, perhaps (maybe??) the trigger would work faster than if they were smaller? No idea if that's actually true, but it's what I'm telling myself. That plus the fact that we can still BD tonight, plus the fact that the washed sperm should live at least 24 hours - I think I'm good. I do hope to see a big time temp rise tomorrow though. Feeling guardedly hopeful...


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey how many dpt are you now? I started getting an ultra faint line 4dp and as I had not had the trigger I knew it was the real thing. but I only trust frer, for me the internet cheapies didnt show much till later.

on my fresh cycle it was hard to tell if the line every went away 100%, almost as if there is something lingering. but once you see it fade in darker its exciting. on my fresh cycle it got a bit darker but never got really dark, so I had a hunch.

so exciting :happydance:

my apt is in 3 hours, yikes


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - I'm 3DPT so 8DPO - so a little early for HCG I would think but hoping in the next couple days I start seeing that line get darker. The line did look a tad bit darker today than yesterday but I think that was my eyes playing tricks on me and telling me what I wanted to see. :wacko: But I'm loving the testing every day thing - gives me something to look forward to and I love seeing the positive test - false or not! :happydance:

Good luck with your appointment today! So exciting to be moving forward with your process no matter how minor the appointment. Its another step in the journey forward and that is so wonderful!! :cloud9:

DaisyQ - that sounds extremely frustrating but I think you have to trust in your doctor and then :sex::sex: like crazy as extra insurance!!!


----------



## LLbean

Post the pics of the tests hockey!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Sarah - I'm 3DPT so 8DPO - so a little early for HCG I would think but hoping in the next couple days I start seeing that line get darker. The line did look a tad bit darker today than yesterday but I think that was my eyes playing tricks on me and telling me what I wanted to see. :wacko: But I'm loving the testing every day thing - gives me something to look forward to and I love seeing the positive test - false or not! :happydance:

I loved that part too! especially when they start coming in darker and theres even a difference between morning and night tests. the good thing with a 5 day transfer is that you dont have to wait that long for results.
oh I hope this has worked for you, come on beanies!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## drsquid

hockey- fingers crossed 

my iui is tomorrow.. im all paranoid today cause im horny (which im usually not). makes me worry that my body is saying... inseminate me. . which i cant do til tomorrow am.. going to get an us later to make sure the follies are still there.. calling doc if they arent, cause they were there at 10am yesterday


----------



## hockey24

LLbean said:


> Post the pics of the tests hockey!!!!

Will take pics when I get home tonight! :winkwink:


----------



## GreenFingers

Ohhh Hockey, I really hope that line keeps getting darker x x


----------



## hockey24

Ok so here are my tests for the last 3 days. I can definitely see more of a line on the 3rd day. But then I just took another one tonight and the line is extremely faint. So maybe this means the trigger is almost gone? Or morning urine is better?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0672.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0673.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0674.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahincanada

heard the heatbeat on doppler @ midwife apt :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
she said it was nice and strong. midwife is really nice, mainly was just an info session. I can go for my ultrasound the week of the 19th :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

hockey24 said:


> Ok so here are my tests for the last 3 days. I can definitely see more of a line on the 3rd day. But then I just took another one tonight and the line is extremely faint. So maybe this means the trigger is almost gone? Or morning urine is better?

oh I wish you used FRERs lol

for me it was the 2nd morning urine that was better... for some reason


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> heard the heatbeat on doppler @ midwife apt :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> she said it was nice and strong. midwife is really nice, mainly was just an info session. I can go for my ultrasound the week of the 19th :happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## GreenFingers

Woo hoo Sarah- fantastic!!


----------



## crystal443

Glad you had a great appointment Sarah:hugs:


Hockey- Your trigger must soon be gone?? You had a 5 day transfer :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Great news Sarah ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

crystal443 said:


> Glad you had a great appointment Sarah:hugs:
> 
> 
> Hockey- Your trigger must soon be gone?? You had a 5 day transfer :thumbup:

Still a faint line this morning so it has to be close. I may have to go out and buy the FRER that LLBean is talking about instead of using the Dollar Store cheapies I have. Come Sunday - when I'm 6DP5DT - if its still a positive, I'm going to take that as a good sign!! :thumbup:

Sarah - can't hardly believe that its almost time for your 12 weeks scan! I can't even imagine how exciting that day will be for you and your DH! :cloud9:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Sarah! That is great news! Wonderful!

Hockey, hoping that line stays put and gets darker for you! :flower:

AFM - I had a freakout this morning. I temp, and my temp did not go up, one day after the IUI. !! So naturally, I assumed I had not yet ovulated, and I called my doctor's office first thing, to discuss doing a second IUI today. The nurse told me that the ovidrel shot is 99% effective at making you ovulate at 36 hours, but I still wanted to come in to make sure. So I did - they did blood work (still waiting for results) and an ultrasound, and I did indeed ovulate - the doc said the follicles were gone and there was fluid on the cul de sac or something like that (I didn't understand). So phew. Relieved that the IUI was reasonably well timed. And now I feel like a crazy person (and my doctor sure thinks so). I've been operating under the assumption for the past 5 months that BBT charting is an accurate way to pinpoint ovulation date, but I guess not always. I did find this site https://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=1#6 that says that it can sometimes take 2 days after ovulation to get a temp rise. Crazy huh?

Anyway... so it's official. In the 2WW now.


----------



## hockey24

Holy cow DaisyQ - that sounds like a nervewracking morning!! But glad that you did ovulate when you were supposed to and the timing was right. I certainly understand that its hard to put faith in the process sometimes when our body tries to confuse us!:dohh:

Hope the TWW goes by quickly for you and ends with a :bpf:!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Hockey! Me too! :dust: to us all!


----------



## sarahincanada

daisy I used to question the whole trigger thing to, but look that just proves how temps and ov pains/twinges are not a good indication of anything! when I did my fresh cycle I had 20 follies and did the trigger, and kept thinking what if they popped before the 36 hours, but they were all there.

hockey
_*go get some frer*_:haha:
I had light lines on the cheapies until beta day when it was about half the strength of the control. by then my frer was way dark!

:dust::dust::dust:
to you both, hope you are the next success stories on this thread.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah - yeah, I need to stop questioning it, and over thinking everything! Tough to do, but I'll try! I'm going to stop charting I think...


----------



## LLbean

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to all you ladies!


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck Ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

](*,) Sigh. I feel so annoyed, upset and defeated right now.

Just got a call from the nurse (the same one that assured me I didn't need to come in today, etc.), and she said my progesterone today is 1.2, which indicates I'm probably ovulating now (today). And she also said it would be too late to come in tomorrow to do a second IUI. So basically, I AM ovulating a little later then they thought (more like when I thought). This is so frustrating. 

Next cycle, I am going to insist on either one IUI at 36 hours or 2 back to back. This is ridiculous. I am SO freaking annoyed.


----------



## LLbean

well you best get busy at home !!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Too true...


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> ](*,) Sigh. I feel so annoyed, upset and defeated right now.
> 
> Just got a call from the nurse (the same one that assured me I didn't need to come in today, etc.), and she said my progesterone today is 1.2, which indicates I'm probably ovulating now (today). And she also said it would be too late to come in tomorrow to do a second IUI. So basically, I AM ovulating a little later then they thought (more like when I thought). This is so frustrating.
> 
> Next cycle, I am going to insist on either one IUI at 36 hours or 2 back to back. This is ridiculous. I am SO freaking annoyed.

but the doc said the follies were gone yesterday? otherwise you could have done a iui yesterday or this morning. I would be complaining :growlmad:


----------



## hockey24

Yeah, I'm confused. Your follicles were empty right?


----------



## DaisyQ

I didn't have a scan yesterday. I had a scan on Wednesday, where he saw my follies the first time, then I triggered (this was CD 11). Yesterday, CD 12, was the IUI. He did not look at my follies, no ultrasound was done. Today, on CD 13, he did the ultrasound and bloodwork, and said the follies were gone. ???? But my bloodwork suggests I am Oing now, as progesterone is still really really low. I think that if I had O'ed yesterday, it would be at least a little higher. So the nurse says that I'm Oing today. I really am so, so annoyed. Going to talk to my husband about it. I don't think there is anything left to do this cycle, but next cycle I am going to INSIST on 2 back to back IUIs or the one at 36 hours... I'm really unhappy about this.


----------



## DaisyQ

The only thing I can think of is that I O'ed this morning, right before the scan basically, so a full 24 hours after the IUI.


----------



## hockey24

I would be really upset as well. Very frustrating!! I think they should do back to back IUI's anyway - as a general practice because it is apparently difficult to pinpoint the exact point of ovulation. I think you have a great plan for next month - in the mean time, you need to get busy with your hubby asap!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Haha - I know. Hubs won't know what hit him. 

I actually have accupuncture now. Going to go to that, then home to hubs. Wish me luck ladies. Thank you for being here. Seriously. I appreciate it.


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> I didn't have a scan yesterday. I had a scan on Wednesday, where he saw my follies the first time, then I triggered (this was CD 11). Yesterday, CD 12, was the IUI. He did not look at my follies, no ultrasound was done. Today, on CD 13, he did the ultrasound and bloodwork, and said the follies were gone. ???? But my bloodwork suggests I am Oing now, as progesterone is still really really low. I think that if I had O'ed yesterday, it would be at least a little higher. So the nurse says that I'm Oing today. I really am so, so annoyed. Going to talk to my husband about it. I don't think there is anything left to do this cycle, but next cycle I am going to INSIST on 2 back to back IUIs or the one at 36 hours... I'm really unhappy about this.

so its really their fault, as if this morning they knew the follies were there you could have done another (in theory, not sure if hubby was with you anyway) but they said the follies were not there. I still think you could have ovulated last night and caught it. weird about the progesterone but surely the dr would not get it wrong that you had ovulated already. I suppose its a good idea to try and have a BD session the night of the IUI as well. I hated the whole IUI timing thing, my clinic didnt do back to back as data says its no more effective and so I couldnt really argue.


----------



## DaisyQ

Same here - my doc doesn't do back to back, but I'm going to insist... We'll see what happens. I found some more literature saying 36 hour is the average time to O after the trigger and it can be as early as 24 hours and as late as 52 hours (24 hours more likely if you are already having LH surge). 

I'm going to assume o was sometime yesterday. Maybe it was right before my scan. I did get my temp today. I also had EWCM last night and CP was high and soft (still is). Did the deed last night and again this morning. With all the bding, and iui ~ 24-48 hours before O, hoping there is still a good chance. Going to try to let it go now.


----------



## hopobopo

good luck Daisy Q! :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

7DP5DT - still :bfn:! Was really hoping to see something faint by now. I know there's still time as the BETA is not until Thursday but Ugh!! :wacko:

Come on 2nd line - you looked so pretty after the trigger - just want to see you again!! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

hockey24 said:


> 7DP5DT - still :bfn:! Was really hoping to see something faint by now. I know there's still time as the BETA is not until Thursday but Ugh!! :wacko:
> 
> Come on 2nd line - you looked so pretty after the trigger - just want to see you again!! :flower:

did you get the FRER ones?


----------



## hockey24

I did use the FRER over the weekend but was discouraged so went back to the cheapies this morning. May go buy some more of the FRER to get me through the week. It just doesn't seem to sting as bad if I get the BFN on a $1 POAS.:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

LOL I understand...well maybe you want to wait it out until the Beta? I myself could not though LOL...


----------



## hockey24

Either way - I drive myself crazy so not sure it really matters. :wacko::wacko: Just lessens the blow a little if I have a heads up before the beta.


----------



## GreenFingers

Awhh Hockey, there is still time, don't give up hope! x x


----------



## crystal443

Hang in there Hockey :hugs: There's still time :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Try to keep busy...maybe start a new book


----------



## sarahincanada

oh hockey big :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know for myself I wanted to be let down gently before the beta if it wasnt my month. still keeping my fingers crossed that you are one of those late implanters :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Thanks ladies! I'm still holding out some hope though I had some nasty cramping this evening and then very light pink spotting. Hoping its just irritation or something from the progesterone. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

did you test again?


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs: Hockey I hope the spotting is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Me too Hockey, hope that was implantation cramps and spotting.


----------



## hockey24

I didn't test this morning. Got up a couple times in the night to pee so didn't think the test would work out right. If I can get through the morning without any more spotting, I'll test this afternoon. :test:

Tomorrow is my beta and I'm so ready to know one way or the other!!:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

fingers crossed hockey :kiss:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh boy. FX hockey.


----------



## l8bloomer

I will be starting ivf in the next couple of months. I'm reading up on it and want to get some opinions regarding ivf vs. icsi.

The default treatment in my clinic is ivf. For those that have chosen icsi I'm hoping to get information about your reasons for choosing it over IVF. Is it better, or safer? 

Any information positive or negative would be appreciated. Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Most Clinics prefer ICSI in older patients :thumbup: They can choose the best sperm in the bunch and use to inject into the egg so there's a better chance for fertilisation. Your FS will recommend what he/she thinks is best for you, ICSI usually costs more but its worth it :)

Hockey- I've got everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

No real spotting today - just a sliver of pink. Of course I couldn't test because I was going to the bathroom to check for spotting every hour or two!! :af:

Tomorrow will tell me what I need to know anyway! Figure I'll not test so I can keep the hope alive. And then I'll work from home tomorrow in case things don't go my way and have myself a good cry-a-thon!! :cry:

Thanks for all of the good thoughts ladies!! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

l8bloomer said:


> I will be starting ivf in the next couple of months. I'm reading up on it and want to get some opinions regarding ivf vs. icsi.
> 
> The default treatment in my clinic is ivf. For those that have chosen icsi I'm hoping to get information about *your reasons for choosing it over IVF*. Is it better, or safer?
> 
> Any information positive or negative would be appreciated. Thanks.:thumbup:

you dont choose IVF _OR_ ICSI, ICSI is really an _addition_ to IVF......ICSI is Intracytoplasmic sperm injection, which is where the clinic injects the eggs retrieved with a single sperm to make fertilization more likely (rather than leaving the egg and sperm in a dish and see if they fertilize on their own). Some clinics offer to ICSI half of the eggs or all. My clinic suggested ICSI'ing them all, as sometimes egg shells in older women are harder to penetrate, so why waste good eggs that might not fertilize on their own. We ICSI'd all of my eggs and did really well, it was only $1200 extra so well worth the cost in my opinion. good luck!!

Hockey will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx


----------



## LLbean

Hockey I hope you get good news tomorrow. Thinking of you!


----------



## sadie

FX hockey! :dust:


----------



## Rashaa

Fingers crossed hockey!


----------



## hockey24

Well I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I did a digital this morning and it came back - clearly NOT PREGNANT. And now the spotting has increased and its most definitely red today. I thought the progesterone was supposed to stop your period from coming but as always - mine stays on schedule!

But went for blood test this morning and should know early afternoon for certain. :cry:

While I'm sad and extremely disappointed, I do not have any regrets for pushing through this cycle. I learned alot from it and most of all - that I do have some eggs left in there and they can fertilize! :flower:

So we'll move forward with the fibroid surgery as quickly as possible and continue on this incredibly emotional journey!!

Thanks so much for your support ladies!!


----------



## Rashaa

oh no, I just saw your message :(. Sending you :hugs:. Hang in there... Have no other words :(.


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Rashaa. I'm doing much better than I thought I would be. I've done everything I can and I can't find any fault in that. Just time to grieve and move on to the next phase. :flower::flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh Im so sorry hockey :cry: you know so far on here those who get negatives on tests seem to get negative betas, but i have read on other sites those people who get negative tests but a positive beta so I was hoping you would be one of those. Like you say, take time to grieve and you will find the strength to keep going, we all manage it somehow :hugs:

the only good thing is that you know you have something that needs to be fixed, and is quite possibly causing the negative. although sometimes it just doesnt work, my fresh cycle didnt.

how many cycles do you think you would do? I told myself 3 cycles. I wonder if your FS would change your protocol at all next time to try and get a few more eggs. and like you say, you know you can fertilize eggs so it may just take some time to get the golden eggs, but it will happen :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

:-(. 

:hugs: I'm sad too, hockey. Must hold onto the fact that you do have good eggs, and most fertilized. Hopeful that a second round will work. Xxoo


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh Hockey I'm so sorry, I'm glad you are coping well, sending lots of hugs x x


----------



## sarahincanada

Im feeling really down for everyone today. first hockeys news, then someone in the assisted folder had their 11 week scan and no HB (after seeing it previous scans), then someone else doing IVF for a 2nd time just found out they got no embryos. Why does it have to be so hard for people who want it so much :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Oh Hockey I so feel your pain... :hugs: hang in there, you will get your baby


----------



## hockey24

Thank you ladies!!

Sarah - I have told myself 3 rounds before exploring donor eggs. So still 2 more cycles to go! The fibroid may or may not be causing the issue - but I guess you have to eliminate that possibility to give yourself the best chance. I am hoping that the next go round the doctor changes things up to try and get more eggs. I'm going to ask about the DHEA and other supplements to see if they think those will help. Also, since I'll have 3 or 4 months off from TTC, I'm going to check other clinics and doctors to see if I want to make a switch for the next IVF round. 

I will get there someday!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> 
> Sarah - I have told myself 3 rounds before exploring donor eggs. So still 2 more cycles to go! The fibroid may or may not be causing the issue - but I guess you have to eliminate that possibility to give yourself the best chance. I am hoping that the next go round the doctor changes things up to try and get more eggs. I'm going to ask about the DHEA and other supplements to see if they think those will help. Also, since I'll have 3 or 4 months off from TTC, I'm going to check other clinics and doctors to see if I want to make a switch for the next IVF round.
> 
> I will get there someday!!

you have a great attitude :thumbup:
I took Co-Q10 high absorbtion before my fresh cycle and I did well, were you taking that? if not I highly recommend. I have DHEA in my multi.
Also cant remember if you were doing acupuncture or not, but I only did that for my FET and so think it helped me.
did they say you have to wait a certain amount of months after the fibroid removal? as they do say surgery of the uterus actually helps implantation, but I think you were told to wait.


----------



## DaisyQ

I love your positivity hockey, you are an inspiration.


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!!
> 
> Sarah - I have told myself 3 rounds before exploring donor eggs. So still 2 more cycles to go! The fibroid may or may not be causing the issue - but I guess you have to eliminate that possibility to give yourself the best chance. I am hoping that the next go round the doctor changes things up to try and get more eggs. I'm going to ask about the DHEA and other supplements to see if they think those will help. Also, since I'll have 3 or 4 months off from TTC, I'm going to check other clinics and doctors to see if I want to make a switch for the next IVF round.
> 
> I will get there someday!!
> 
> you have a great attitude :thumbup:
> I took Co-Q10 high absorbtion before my fresh cycle and I did well, were you taking that? if not I highly recommend. I have DHEA in my multi.
> Also cant remember if you were doing acupuncture or not, but I only did that for my FET and so think it helped me.
> did they say you have to wait a certain amount of months after the fibroid removal? as they do say surgery of the uterus actually helps implantation, but I think you were told to wait.Click to expand...

Yes, I was told you have to wait 3 to 4 months after the removal to allow the uterus to heal - so we are looking at maybe August before we can start the next IVF cycle. 

I am doing acupuncture - have been for the past 4 months and will continue. I believe it has helped reduce my FSH levels as they have gone done significantly since I started. 

I have an appointment Monday morning with the FS to discuss next steps.


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Yes, I was told you have to wait 3 to 4 months after the removal to allow the uterus to heal - so we are looking at maybe August before we can start the next IVF cycle.
> 
> I am doing acupuncture - have been for the past 4 months and will continue. I believe it has helped reduce my FSH levels as they have gone done significantly since I started.
> 
> I have an appointment Monday morning with the FS to discuss next steps.

had you tried the coq10 at all?

ah yes I remember discussing this with you before and I thought they told you to wait. I wonder if you could get a 2nd opinion on that, as I was allowed to try the cycle I had the polyp removal, as long as I wasnt bleeding. not sure if yours is much more complicated. and my FS was going to do a biospy on me if I tried 2 FETS with no success, as she said theres evidence to show an injury in the uterus helps blood flow and often helps implantation. perhaps yours is more involved but the wait seems extra long, especially when you are in our age group.


----------



## GreenFingers

Do consider DHEA Hockey, lots of people on here have taken it with no negative side effects, hope your meeting goes well on Monday x x 

Hi Sarah - how are you doing???


----------



## sarahincanada

GreenFingers said:


> Hi Sarah - how are you doing???

im ok thanks. still nauseous every now and then even though on meds, but its better. have my 11w3d scan on monday so hoping everything is good. my finger is slowly healing, I go 3x a week for dressing changes and hate every minute! how about you? your baby is a papaya!!


----------



## manuiti

Hi there! Would it be okay, if I join you all here? I just found out yesterday what my IVF protocol is going to be.

I'm 37 (tomorrow), DH is 34, we've been ttc #1 naturally for just over a year and a half now. I came back last month with a FSH result of 25.9! So I've been diagnosed as a low responder and the RE recommended we go straight to IVF (ICSI). DH has done his tests and has come back perfect.

I had my HSG yesterday which is all fine for IVF & also my antral follicle count which came back as 4 on the left and 2 on the right. Not great but totally expected with my diagnosis. Also met with the IVF programme coordinator yesterday and she went through everything with me. Looks like by the timing I'm on a short protocol.

I stop taking my BCP on the 19th and will then start on Menopur, joined by Orgalutran when the RE says the time is right. Then my trigger shot is going to be Ovidrel. All going well (which it very well may not), I'll be going for egg harvesting on April 4th and transfer on the 7th.

We only met with the RE (who also successfully treated my sister 4 years ago) for the first time on March 5th, so I'm totally not emotionally prepared for this but totally agree that with FSH as high as mine, we don't have any time to waste.

Anyway, that's my background.
 
I'm looking forward to getting you know you ladies and supporting each other on this amazing journey.
:dust: to you all.


----------



## sarahincanada

welcome manuiti! please keep us posted and we will be here for you when you start! quite a few of us have done ivf now, so ask any questions. theres been a few successes with high fsh so please feel positive that you are doing the best treatment possible for your situation. I got my bfp on my 24th cycle, it was a long journey and I had a failed IVF fresh cycle but got there in the end (hopefully...got a few more weeks of 1st tri to get through).
lots of :dust::dust::dust:
to you!


----------



## Casper72

Redclaire said:


> lol you're not alone sarah!!
> my OH has had vivid dreams (plural!!) of twins and quins!! he can even remember what they look like and the quinns he knows their names, all nice irish names too!! and the dreams are all in our house, all normal days and events...very strange!! twins i'd cope with ...quinns i'm off to New Zealand!!

Seeing your success with IUI #2 (right?) makes me so hopeful! I am going in for IUI #2 on March 26th with fingers crossed. Congrats! Your little bundle of joy must be here by now, or any day now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hockey...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Casper72 said:


> Redclaire said:
> 
> 
> lol you're not alone sarah!!
> my OH has had vivid dreams (plural!!) of twins and quins!! he can even remember what they look like and the quinns he knows their names, all nice irish names too!! and the dreams are all in our house, all normal days and events...very strange!! twins i'd cope with ...quinns i'm off to New Zealand!!
> 
> Seeing your success with IUI #2 (right?) makes me so hopeful! I am going in for IUI #2 on March 26th with fingers crossed. Congrats! Your little bundle of joy must be here by now, or any day now.Click to expand...

good luck!! there were 2 girls at the same time who had success with IUI #2! I didnt have success with IUI and went to IVF after my 3rd. I also know a girl on here who had 5 unsuccessful IUIs then got pregnant with twins on her 6th! its so random, why nothing and then times 2! I guess we never know when those golden eggs are going to pop out. do they check your follicles at your clinic?


----------



## hopobopo

I go in tomorrow morning to the RE hopefully I can stop taking my BCP, and they will let me know what my next steps for my IUI number 2 will be soon!


----------



## hopobopo

hockey I'm sorry
:cry:


----------



## manuiti

sarahincanada said:


> welcome manuiti! please keep us posted and we will be here for you when you start! quite a few of us have done ivf now, so ask any questions. theres been a few successes with high fsh so please feel positive that you are doing the best treatment possible for your situation. I got my bfp on my 24th cycle, it was a long journey and I had a failed IVF fresh cycle but got there in the end (hopefully...got a few more weeks of 1st tri to get through).
> lots of :dust::dust::dust:
> to you!

Thanks for the welcome Sarah, and also for the reassuring words. I'm really excited, but with a healthy dose of reality. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions as well, so thanks. :flower:



hopobopo said:


> I go in tomorrow morning to the RE hopefully I can stop taking my BCP, and they will let me know what my next steps for my IUI number 2 will be soon!

Hope your RE appt goes well tomorrow & you can crack on with your IUI #2.


----------



## Desperado167

manuiti said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> welcome manuiti! please keep us posted and we will be here for you when you start! quite a few of us have done ivf now, so ask any questions. theres been a few successes with high fsh so please feel positive that you are doing the best treatment possible for your situation. I got my bfp on my 24th cycle, it was a long journey and I had a failed IVF fresh cycle but got there in the end (hopefully...got a few more weeks of 1st tri to get through).
> lots of :dust::dust::dust:
> to you!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Sarah, and also for the reassuring words. I'm really excited, but with a healthy dose of reality. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions as well, so thanks. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> hopobopo said:
> 
> 
> I go in tomorrow morning to the RE hopefully I can stop taking my BCP, and they will let me know what my next steps for my IUI number 2 will be soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your RE appt goes well tomorrow & you can crack on with your IUI #2.Click to expand...

Hi and welcome back ,missed you ,great news for you and best of luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Hockey ,I am so sorry lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies, Hope you have room for one more to join this group. I will be starting my very first IVF cycle around the second week of April. I'm very excited but also very nervous about the whole thing. I go to a teaching class that is run by my clinic on Wednesday to learn about how to give myself the meds. The class lasts 4 hours so I guess there's a lot to learn.

I'm a flight attendant so I've had to adjust my schedule to be available for all the monitoring that goes along with an IVF cycle, and that's been a bit of a challenge. But if the out come is a healthy baby it will be all worth it. Sending everyone out there loads of baby dust and I hope you all have a great weekend. :flower:


----------



## simplybirdie

Praying for your positive!


----------



## GreenFingers

sarahincanada said:


> im ok thanks. still nauseous every now and then even though on meds, but its better. have my 11w3d scan on monday so hoping everything is good. my finger is slowly healing, I go 3x a week for dressing changes and hate every minute! how about you? your baby is a papaya!!

Wow Monday, that has come around so quickly, can't wait to hear how it goes! I'm 24 weeks which feels like a huge milestone and feeling great!


----------



## hopobopo

My re went well. My cysts are gone just waiting for AF and then I will be starting my meds! hopefully my IUI will be first week of April!


----------



## crystal443

Sorry Hockey:cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Buster - welcome! I'm just about to start my very first IVF cycle as well. Tomorrow's my last day of BCPs and then off I go. Very excited & nervous too. Wow - 4 hours of class, I got a 15 minute run through including the process, how to take my meds and what they were going to be. Granted I had a plane to catch. lol All the best to you! 

Hopo - glad to hear your cyst are gone. Roll on af! Looks like we'll be on a similar timetable. :thumbup:

:wave: to everyone else & hope you all have a good Sunday! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck Buster1 and manuiti! keep us posted, we will be rooting for you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## sarahincanada

if you have any questions ask away, quite a few of us have been through the process now, although protocols are often different. its really not as bad as you think, and is worth it in the end for so many of us.


----------



## l8bloomer

I will be undergoing IVF very soon. I'm 44 and will be using my own eggs. I thought to save money, I would do one cycle, then if unsuccessful, would move on to use donor eggs. However I have since read that in most instances, the first IVF cycle is a failure. 

What do you ladies think? Should I do more cycles with my own eggs?


----------



## Buster1

sarahincanada said:


> if you have any questions ask away, quite a few of us have been through the process now, although protocols are often different. its really not as bad as you think, and is worth it in the end for so many of us.

Thanks Sarah, I'm sure I'll have a lot of questions. I don't know what I would do without the BNB ladies and their support. :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

l8bloomer said:


> I will be undergoing IVF very soon. I'm 44 and will be using my own eggs. I thought to save money, I would do one cycle, then if unsuccessful, would move on to use donor eggs. However I have since read that in most instances, the first IVF cycle is a failure.
> 
> What do you ladies think? Should I do more cycles with my own eggs?

hi! I definitely dont think the first IVFs are a failure, on here quite a lot of people are successful first time (if you look at the IVF success thread in the assisted folder nearly everyone got pregnant first time). My fresh IVF failed but my Frozen worked, the blasts were from the same batch so I just feel it takes time to find the good embryos and at our age 50% or more of the embryos could be chromosomally 'bad'. If I were you I would do one try with my own eggs too, it would be pretty clear how you respond, the quality etc. Whether it works first time all depends on if they transfer a healthy embryo and thats hard to determine at day 3 or 5 as they choose by a visual grade, but you do have a chance to be a first time success. 

And if not you have an even greater chance with donor eggs....pregnancy rates are pretty good for women in their 40's with donor eggs, similar rates to younger women (thats why my FS says its usually the eggs that are the problem, not the 'cooker'). good luck!!


----------



## Milty

I would wait and see what happens with your first IVF to decide...you cannot see how your eggs respond ect..

Of course if it works the first time :happydance:


----------



## heavenly

Hi ladies :flower:

Well I am off to a consultation tonight at the Agora Clinic in Brighton.

I am 46. I am armed with my FSH of 6.2 and OH's very good SA results. I will receive my AMH results when I get there. We are going to chat about what treatment would be beneficial for me.

I can't see them suggesting OE at my age, so we are prepared for DE. Will have to save up, so won't be having treatment for a few months but want to get done any tests they think I need.


----------



## LLbean

Buster you can read through my journal too if you like. I did 2 rounds of it


----------



## hockey24

Welcome Manuiti and Heavenly!! 

Manuiti - IVF is so scary and exciting at the same time. I hope you get that BFP the very first time! Be sure to let us know how your cycle is going - love hearing the details about follicles, etc!

Heavenly - good luck at your appointment today! I hope all the results come back great!

AFM - have an MRI tomorrow to get a closer look at the fibroid and see if he has any friends. All part of the keep moving forward plan! Hoping to have surgery month!


----------



## Desperado167

hockey24 said:


> Welcome Manuiti and Heavenly!!
> 
> Manuiti - IVF is so scary and exciting at the same time. I hope you get that BFP the very first time! Be sure to let us know how your cycle is going - love hearing the details about follicles, etc!
> 
> Heavenly - good luck at your appointment today! I hope all the results come back great!
> 
> AFM - have an MRI tomorrow to get a closer look at the fibroid and see if he has any friends. All part of the keep moving forward plan! Hoping to have surgery month!

Good luck for tomorrow .xxxxxxx


----------



## Buster1

Thanks LL, I'll take a look. I'm one of those people who loves information so the more I can find out the better.

Hockey good luck with your MRI. I've been through fibroid surgery it's been a few years but if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good day. AFM not much going on just getting ready for my IVF teaching class on Wednesday. It's from 1 to 4pm so I guess they have a lot of info to give us or does it take that long to go over how to use the meds? Guess I'll have to wait til Wednesday to find out.


----------



## heavenly

Well, bit confused.

Just had a consultation at the Agora Clinic in Brighton. Wasn't told anything I didn't know. AMH is 1.97 which is fine for my age, but very low for fertility. She said OH's SA was fine, she said it was obviously up to us but she didn't recommend assisted conception due to my age, the odds are just too low. So I said we had already decided about DE and she said that was what she was going to suggest.

She said we should put our name down for their Egg sharing list. We can have the treatment at Brighton, which would be very convenient. They don't do egg donation though at Brighton just egg sharing. . I am not sure what the difference is between egg donor and egg sharing though. She was vague about the differences (you could tell she wanted us to stay at the Agora), apart from saying you only get half the eggs with egg sharing. So surely it's a better option to go with an egg donor?

Anyway, she said for us to carry on TTC naturally and to take DHEA, which I already have at home but not taken yet and to let her know if we want to be put on the list, with our requirements. It's £5300, plus meds, would be between £6k & £7k for egg sharing at the Agora.

I think we will try another couple of clinics for consultations (I know we will have to pay again), that do egg donation as well as egg sharing. I need to have as much as info as possible.

Which choice is better, egg donor, or egg sharing? Just when I thought I had got my head around something...something else pops up!!

Sorry for ramble, thought things would be clearer after the appointment.


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!! I havent read any of the posts yet but will catch up later...

just got back from my scan, everything looks good and heartbeat good :cloud9: she wasnt _that_ friendly, its just an imaging place in town that the midwife sends you too. She said the HB was normal 'in the 150's', all other measurements etc get sent back to the midwife. The sheet said 1.2mm Nuchal Translucency and 50mm/5cm Crown to Rump.

I also went for blood after as part of the integrate screening, those results wont come back till after I do the 2nd round at 16 weeks.

heres the pic! it looked better on screen and we could see a lil hand by its face, but this photo isnt that great. hey you should all share your 12 week scan photos!! Im actually only 11 weeks 3 days judging by my last measurement, or she said 11 weeks 1 day judging by the transfer date.

So just a couple weeks until Im officially in 2nd tri :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bub.jpg
File size: 202.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## heavenly

That's lovely, Sarah. Congratulations. :flower:


----------



## hockey24

Wow Sarah! That is amazing!! I didn't even realize you were at 12 weeks already. Time flies! Beautiful!!!

Heavenly - I would definitely explore your options because you want to feel the most comfortable you can with the choices that you make and that begins with the doctor / clinic. If you do egg sharing - then you will have limited eggs right? If you do egg donor, then you will have all the eggs she produces to choose from and to freeze. I think if I was going the expense of an egg donor, I want all the eggs that go with it! 

Buster - good luck Wednesday! The exciting process is just beginning for you!


----------



## LLbean

Sarah!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## hockey24

Buster1 said:


> Thanks LL, I'll take a look. I'm one of those people who loves information so the more I can find out the better.
> 
> Hockey good luck with your MRI. I've been through fibroid surgery it's been a few years but if you have any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good day. AFM not much going on just getting ready for my IVF teaching class on Wednesday. It's from 1 to 4pm so I guess they have a lot of info to give us or does it take that long to go over how to use the meds? Guess I'll have to wait til Wednesday to find out.

Buster - what type of surgery did you have? I'm having the robotic myomectomy next month. I'm curious on the down time from work. I'm not sure how much time to schedule off.


----------



## Buster1

hockey24 said:


> Buster1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks LL, I'll take a look. I'm one of those people who loves information so the more I can find out the better.
> 
> Hockey good luck with your MRI. I've been through fibroid surgery it's been a few years but if you have any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good day. AFM not much going on just getting ready for my IVF teaching class on Wednesday. It's from 1 to 4pm so I guess they have a lot of info to give us or does it take that long to go over how to use the meds? Guess I'll have to wait til Wednesday to find out.
> 
> Buster - what type of surgery did you have? I'm having the robotic myomectomy next month. I'm curious on the down time from work. I'm not sure how much time to schedule off.Click to expand...

I had an adominal myomectomy. This is when they do a cut right above the bikini line like a c section. With that I was in the hospital for 3 days including surgery day. I was out of work for 2 months, because I'm a flight attendant so I'm pretty active at work and had to be totally healed before I went back to work. If you have a desk job you could probably go back sooner. I don't know how many fibroids you have but I think that also played a part in my recovery. They were going in after 3 fibroids (1 the size of a grapefruit and 2 the size of oranges) but once they opened me up they found about 20 more smaller ones. So an operation that was suppose to take an hour to an hour and a half ended up taking almost 3 hours. So again I think that played a large part in my recovery. I hope some of this info helps you out Hockey. :flower:

Congrats Sarah that's a lovely ultra sound pic. You must be over the moon and 2nd tri is right around the corner. :happydance:

Heavenly, I think you're doing the right thing about getting a second opinion, because this is a process you want to be totally comfortable before you get started. Good luck and I look forward to hearing how everything goes.


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Wow Sarah! That is amazing!! I didn't even realize you were at 12 weeks already. Time flies! Beautiful!!!

not quite....Im 11 weeks and 1 or 3 days depending if you go by transfer date or last measurements! It seems different people say 2nd tri is at different times, but someone told me 40 weeks pregnancy divided by 3 is 13.3, so at 13 weeks 4 days Im going to say Im 2nd tri. so thats in about 2 weeks. I think on bnb they say from 14 weeks.


----------



## sadie

Adorable pic Sarah! Baby looks like she is resting, contentedly! Or he..... :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats Sarah! Beautiful!


----------



## heavenly

hockey24 said:


> Heavenly - I would definitely explore your options because you want to feel the most comfortable you can with the choices that you make and that begins with the doctor / clinic. If you do egg sharing - then you will have limited eggs right? If you do egg donor, then you will have all the eggs she produces to choose from and to freeze. I think if I was going the expense of an egg donor, I want all the eggs that go with it!

Thank you. I am assuming that there would be a better success rate with using an egg donor, rather than sharing. But I would rather not assume, so will go and check out another couple of clinics.


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- :hugs: lovely scan photo :thumbup:

Hockey- Glad your getting things going for your Fibroid surgery, and hopefully that does the trick for you :hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sarah that is just wonderful, so pleased for you x x


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah beautiful scan pic ,:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Wow Sarah, congratulations x


----------



## manuiti

Lovely scan pic Sarah - congrats!

heavenly - good for you going to check out a couple of other places. you always have to go with what feels most comfortable for you, and also give yourself the best chances.

afm - af arrived yesterday so I start stimming this evening. :happydance: I'm very excited and a little nervous now.

:wave: to everyone else, hope you're all doing well and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## sarahincanada

yay manuiti, happy stimming! whats your protocol?


----------



## manuiti

sarahincanada said:


> whats your protocol?

I start on Menopur, then 1st scan on day 5, when they're happy I add Orgallutran, and then trigger shot of Ovidrel. They're currently guessing at ER on April 4th and ET on the 7th.


----------



## Rona

Good luck Manuiti. I am in my Day 7 stimming right now. Starting my Cetrotide yesterday. If everything okay, will have my ER on March 30, 2012.

I am using Bravelle (150) mixed with Menopur (150) daily. I stay on the same dose since my Day Stim 1. My protocol is:

Menopur + Bravelle
Cetrotide
Trigger

I start stim on CD3.

Good luck for all of us who still trying. I just turned 40 two weeks ago.


----------



## sarahincanada

yay rona glad to see you back! cant wait to follow you through your ivf. big :hugs: and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rona

Thanks Sarah :)

I hope I am as lucky as you! I did my baseline test, and all within the range. But I don't have many AFC (total about 8 to 9), my second US (Day 3 stims), I have about 8 total, few over 10mm.

I am nervous, scared and worry that my heart will break again.


----------



## Buster1

Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust Rona. Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are have a great weekend.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies. Sorry so MIA. I've been in a bit of a tailspin lately - I got a dreaded BFN on Friday, and AF arrived yesterday. :cry:

I'm starting another clomid and IUI cycle, but in my mind I'm already moving onto IVF. Largely because I am worried about wasting the majority of our 10K fertility benefit on IUIs and not having enough left over for IVF. I'm pretty sure we will be at least partially out of pocket and things are tight enough as it is. I have an appointment with the doc scheduled for April 10th, to discuss next steps. The cycle after this one is a bit up in the air. I was supposed to do a third IUI with injectables, but that won't work because I'll be traveling the first week of my cycle and won't be around to do CD 3 blood work or any monitoring. I could do a natural cycle of course. I am also interested in possibly starting IVF at this point...

Question, for those of you who did (or are doing) down regulation protocols, did you have to do any blood work or ultrasounds the first week of your cycle that you started birth control pills? I'm hoping that if my doctor agrees that IVF is the most cost effective route for us at this point, that we can start it next cycle, but it will only work if there is no monitoring during week one of my cycle...


----------



## drsquid

so i talked to him today. he said that at ucsf they did a sperm count on every sample everytime and it was pretty much always normal. that sperm donors are selected for their ability to produce super high counts. he apparently didnt realize that it was really bugging me and that the reason they dont do it is because it is a waste of money for the patient (greater than $100 lab charge for "analysis") and really doesnt mean much in terms of outcome (in that even if it is "low" for a donor, it is still high). that being said im still getting it checked next time.. i think a lot of my being upset was just a general hormonal depression/anger thing. usually when i get that way it is sort of free floating and this time i had something to point it at. he again told me what i pretty much already knew which is that i dont qualify as "infertile" as you have to have tried for 6 months and failed, which i havent, and i still fall in the range of statistically normal. he gave me the option of sticking with femara for another cycle or going on to injectibles. and i decided to go with the injectibles because apparently stats with femara are 5-10% per cycle and injectibles put it up to 20% or so. i feel a lot better


----------



## crystal443

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry so MIA. I've been in a bit of a tailspin lately - I got a dreaded BFN on Friday, and AF arrived yesterday. :cry:
> 
> I'm starting another clomid and IUI cycle, but in my mind I'm already moving onto IVF. Largely because I am worried about wasting the majority of our 10K fertility benefit on IUIs and not having enough left over for IVF. I'm pretty sure we will be at least partially out of pocket and things are tight enough as it is. I have an appointment with the doc scheduled for April 10th, to discuss next steps. The cycle after this one is a bit up in the air. I was supposed to do a third IUI with injectables, but that won't work because I'll be traveling the first week of my cycle and won't be around to do CD 3 blood work or any monitoring. I could do a natural cycle of course. I am also interested in possibly starting IVF at this point...
> 
> Question, for those of you who did (or are doing) down regulation protocols, did you have to do any blood work or ultrasounds the first week of your cycle that you started birth control pills? I'm hoping that if my doctor agrees that IVF is the most cost effective route for us at this point, that we can start it next cycle, but it will only work if there is no monitoring during week one of my cycle...

There's no bloodwork in the first week of a down regulated cycle:thumbup: there's no monitoring until your ready to start your cycle and you have a baseline scan to see if everything is quiet...hope that helps :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you crystal! (and congratulations!!)


----------



## drsquid

daisyq- just wanted to give you hugs and thank you for being so supportive across various threads.


----------



## GreenFingers

Crystal.....don't tell me you got your BFP???? That is amazing, I am sooooo thrilled for you, and all by yourself, you clearly do much better without fertility drugs...must have been the DHEA.

I'm over the moon for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

CRYSTAL!!!! omg you didnt say anything to us??!!!! when did this happen?? ..off to stalk your other posts 

DaisyQ I didnt down reg but most of the apts start when you are about to stim, from my understanding. I dont know if some clinics do a scan before down reg to compare to after down reg?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah :flower:

And Crystal, do tell us more about this BFP cycle!!

Also, ladies, could you tell me more about DHEA - what is it, who should take it, how does it help? I just started CoQ 10 along with my many other supplements (multi, B complex, fish oil, Fertile CM, EPO, Mucinex during fertile days, low dose aspirin, probiotic). I was hoping to cut down the number of supplements, not add to, but now my interest is piqued!


----------



## DaisyQ

drsquid said:


> daisyq- just wanted to give you hugs and thank you for being so supportive across various threads.


Thanks Squid - I appreciate that. :hugs: to you too, my friend. How are you feeling about everything today?

I did get some good news (sort of). I am feeling less stressed anyway. The financial people at my clinic told me that my benefit is enough to cover the 3 IUIs, one fresh IVF, and a FET. So only if all that fails, will we be out of pocket. I'm hoping that is not the case of course, but if that's what happens, I'm hoping we may be in a bit of a better financial spot by next Fall, and might be able to afford a second fresh IVF at that point. Phew.

So I'm still going to meet with the doctor in a couple of weeks to discuss next steps and timing of the IVF cycle (should there be one), but now I'm guessing it will be in June or July. I think I'm going to hang in there and do one more IUI on injectables after this IUI, which also means I'm probably going to do a natural cycle next month. :shrug: Crystal, maybe your luck will rub off on me!!


----------



## GreenFingers

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Sarah :flower:
> 
> And Crystal, do tell us more about this BFP cycle!!
> 
> Also, ladies, could you tell me more about DHEA - what is it, who should take it, how does it help? I just started CoQ 10 along with my many other supplements (multi, B complex, fish oil, Fertile CM, EPO, Mucinex during fertile days, low dose aspirin, probiotic). I was hoping to cut down the number of supplements, not add to, but now my interest is piqued!

Hi DaisyQ

DHEA is used (among other reasons) to improve egg quality for those that have low AMH and/or diminished ovarian reserve. If you google it you will see there are a lot of studies to show how it has helped ladies going through IVF to increase success rates. I used it in my first ever IVF and got my BFP but I have no evidence before so don't know how much it directly helped me.

Crystal saw some great improvment in response on DHEA and can probably help more. Sarah used it too.

I had my DHEA tested first and my levels were low, you can get bad side effects if you don't actually need it, however most of the ladies on here who have used haven't had any nasty side effects.

Others may have other thoughts.

Good luck 

xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Greenfingers!

I will ask my doc about it before we start IVF. :flower:

Sorry for all the questions today, but does anyone know if follicles can be too big for IUI, or how big might be too big?

Last time mine were 22mm and 25 mm on CD 11, which I'm sure is fine for a clomid cycle - from what I've read, bigger than 18 or 20mm is desirable. But no one says how big is too big. This cycle, I've been told to come in on CD 12, a day later than I did last time. Nervous I might be a bit overripe at that point... ??


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies

Greenie- Thanks and yep I got it myself:thumbup: I do think it was probably the DHEA that worked in the end :hugs::hugs: I have my doc appointment this morning :thumbup:

Sarah- Thanks and we really just found out a few days ago, I waited till I was a few days late to test, DH keeps saying he can't believe after all the years of TTC and IVF out of the blue pops a BFP :shrug: I'm still amazed :hugs::hugs:

Daisy- As Greenie said I've been on DHEA since last December, it worked really well for me in that I got more antrafollicles...however when I stimmed for my IVF cycle I still only got 3 eggs. There are ladies though that do not respond well to stims and lucky me I ended being one of them :wacko: The FS figured out in my last cycle that my ovaries protest and shut down so we were going to go forward with a natural cycle of IVF :thumup:

DHEA usually will only do any good for ladies that have low reserves (AMH) it helps the pituitary gland produce oestrogen which is what is needed to produce follies. As the pituitary produces more oestrogen the ovaries are able to slow down and not work as hard. It also helps improve egg quality which is important as well :thumbup: I have read lasies saying the SE are horrible, however FS said if you are low in DHEA or low AMH its replacing what isn't there and there aren't any side effects. It can mess your cycles up if you don't need it. I also started taking Royal Jelly 1000mg last cycle so I don't know if that had anything to do with it or not :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah here is my test :
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1273.JPG
File size: 106.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sarahincanada

wow crystal just wow!! you are one of those miracles you read about! sooo happy for you! did you track your cycle and time your bd?

daisy I do have DHEA in my multivitamin, not sure of the dosage. But I did take 300 of high absorbtion CoQ10 1 month before my IVF, as Id read it was good for older women. Not sure if thats what helped my great response (20 mature eggs all fertilized, 10 blasts at the end), but it couldnt have hurt!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah and crystal! And awesome looking lines on that test!!

I was wondering how much coQ10 to take, so thank you for sharing your dosage. I haven't had amh tested, and fsh was normal, so I'm not sure I would benefit from dhea. I seem to be responding well to Clomid with two follies the first go, so I think I'll hold off on dhea for now. If it looks like I'm going down the IVF path, I'll ask to have my level tested and discuss supplementation with my doctor. :flower: you guys are great - a wealth of information! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah here is my test :

wow now those are great lines!!
amazing!


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Sarah- thankfully it left no guesswork :thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

crystal443 said:


> Thanks Sarah- thankfully it left no guesswork :thumbup:

Over the moon for you.....let us know how you get on at the docs x x


----------



## Rona

Congrats Crystal! 

I am getting ready to fly to NY for my ER. As scheduled it will be Friday March 30th. Hopefully it a smooth journey.


----------



## hockey24

Rona -

If you don't mind me asking - what clinic in NY? Why did you choose that one? 

I'm looking at other clinics out of state and one was the Texas Fertility Clinic in Austin. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## Rona

Hi Hockey,

I am going to CNY Fertility in Albany, NY. They have 3 locations. Syracuse, Rochester and Albany. All in NY. 

Well, good question. Texas Fertility Center is a good clinic. But they are super expensive. If you can afford it, that's probably a good choice. 

I go with CNY because they are cheaper, I purchased 3 cycles with 1 FET for $7500. Pay downpayment half and half pay monthly for 12 months with no interest. In Texas, nothing is cheaper than $10,000 and that only with one cycle. I found one quite reasonable, but that's in Waco, Texas. But I don't really confident with them. Their price is $5500 for 1 cycle but a lot of thing not included.

With CNY it includes anethesia, ICSI, AH, FET (for one year storage I think). Also I managed to get donated meds which saved me over $3000.

Good luck Hockey :). Let me know if you have any other questions. I know Texas Fertility Center is a good facility. Only if I can afford it.


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Rona. I appreciate the information. Fortunately I have insurance that will help pay for some of it and the Austin facility accepts it. I'm searching for that great clinic that takes my insurance plus has good stats for women in the 38-40 category. The Austin clinic seems to do quite a few in this category. 

CNY sounds like a great option. Good luck on Friday!! How long will you stay? Through transfer? Do you think it will be a 3 day or 5 day? 

Wishing you lots of baby dust!! And be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Rona

That's great Hockey! I heard Texas Fertility is a great place. You will be in a good hand. I don't know about the Day of transfer, so I just stay longer than 5 days. We will celebrate our 9th wedding anniversary over there also next week :)

Today is my last of U/S in Austin. Found something not good :(. My Dr. here found polyp, the size is a concern, but my Dr. in NY will decide. If he think I have to remove it, then I still go, collect the eggs, freeze it and come back after the polyp surgery.

Never seen the polyp before this. Probably my Dr. here not looking that deep.

Good luck :)


----------



## drsquid

congrats crystal and good luck rona.. wow insurance that covers fertility.. thatd be nice.. 

did my 2nd gonal f shot last night. within an hour i was exhausted and felt like crap.. could be unrelated as i was pretty damn tired to start with (still adjusting to jet lag from vacation, plus work and gym). just feeling somewhat meh but if it works it is worth it. fingers crossed the supply of meds arrives today without difficulty as i used all the docs office gave me (and dont get off work til 7 so i cant get more). had the box mailed to work because it needs a signature, and that can be a bit of a cluster at times.


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck rona! and too bad about the polyp but hopefully it will either not be a problem or the surgery will end up helping so good to know about it. will you have internet to keep us updated during your stay?


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck Rona! Thanks for all the info about CNY as well. I am somewhat nearby, so if it comes to paying out of pocket for IVF, that sounds like a good deal. 

Tons and tons of dust :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

OMG - RONA! Dr. Robert Greene (total RE guru) is at CNY - that's fabulous. I love his book, Perfect Hormone Balance for Fertility. I am confident you are in good hands.


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Crystal on your BFP!!! Have a healthy and happy 9 months.

Rona good luck I hope that everything goes well for you. And early Happy Anniversary!!!

Hockey good luck in your search for a new clinic. It's great that your insurance covers some of the costs.

Hope all the other lovely ladies on this thread are doing well and getting ready for the weekend.


----------



## DaisyQ

CoQ10 question - do you take it every day throughout your cycle, or stop after ovulation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> CoQ10 question - do you take it every day throughout your cycle, or stop after ovulation?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

I took it everyday the month before, right until they took my eggs. then there was no point. so if you are doing in prep for ivf keep taking it even after ovulation. it may help the ones that are brewing for next month. unless someone knows of a reason to stop??


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah. :flower: 

Gearing up here for round two. I can feel both ovaries working hard. Only 2 more doses of Clomid.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im 13 weeks today so Ive finally put up a ticker!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! You are over the hump. So excited for you!


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Sarah!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Buster1

Happy 13 weeks Sarah!!!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Wow Sarah, that's fantastic!!! You're in your second trimester right now, are you starting to feel better?


----------



## sarahincanada

I down to 2 pills a day for nausea. last week I ran out and thought Id see how I was without them, big mistake, it came on strong! so I will keep the 2 per day for a few weeks and try again. hope Im not one of those nauseous all the way through.

wow not long for you now!


----------



## Rona

Congrats Sarah!

Just an update, I am in Albany, NY for my first IVF. My ER was yesterday. They only got 5 eggs. This morning they called and told me that all 5 fertilized :) and I am scheduled to do ET on Wednesday, 04/04/2012. Guess what? It also our 9th years of wedding anniversary.

The clinic has their own acupuncture place in the same building, so I will do acupuncture right before and after the ET. I am praying this will be our time...please.

Baby dust to all.


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Tons of dust Rona!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> Congrats Sarah!
> 
> Just an update, I am in Albany, NY for my first IVF. My ER was yesterday. They only got 5 eggs. This morning they called and told me that all 5 fertilized :) and I am scheduled to do ET on Wednesday, 04/04/2012. Guess what? It also our 9th years of wedding anniversary.
> 
> The clinic has their own acupuncture place in the same building, so I will do acupuncture right before and after the ET. I am praying this will be our time...please.
> 
> Baby dust to all.

oooh good luck for wednesday, and what a lovely date...hope that means something. my successful cycle started the day of my late dads bday and our anniversary! keeping my FXd for you and lots of babydust. will they give you a daily report on the embryos? how did you like the clinic?
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, tell us how you like the clinic? Who is your doctor? I am so bookmarking that place in case I need more than one round of IVF.


----------



## Rona

Thanks ladies! 

Sarah, they called me this morning, but don't give much details except set my appointment for Day 5 transfer and also the acupuncture. I asked about the grade, I believe the one who called me is as nurse, and she said, they will know on the day of transfer...hmmm. But they do scheduled to call me again on Monday. I can see all the scheduled in my online patient portal, which very helpful.

But from my previous reading with the CNY, mostly telling me that the RE here don't like to inform about the grade, because they said, sometimes good great not success and sometimes the not so good that make it, so they really don't want us to concentrate on those.

I love the facility, a little bit busy, but everyone extremely friendly and happy and willing to help. The office looks beautiful with their own spa and acupuncture center. My out of town nurse, Greta extremely helpful with my out of patient treatment. She on top of everything and answer my calls and emails efficiently. Certain things you have to check yourself and ask them, because there are so many of their patients, but once you in it, everything will go smoothly. I met her yesterday in person and she hugged me, bring tears to my eyes to see how care she is.


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, that's so great Rona! Yay!


----------



## Rona

DaisyQ said:


> Yes, tell us how you like the clinic? Who is your doctor? I am so bookmarking that place in case I need more than one round of IVF.

Daisy,

My Dr. is Dr. Grossman, funny guy :)..very quick replying your email and open with any options that you suggest.

I just know that actually my package includes 3 cycles and with each cycles I can have free FET if there are extra embryos to freeze! That makes it 3 fresh and 3 FET. If you don't want to travel for FET, they can ship it to where you are, but I believe you have to pay separately to the facility you choose for that FET.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Rona. It's a really affordable option - kind of amazing really! I live 2-2.5 hours away from Albany, so while it wouldn't make sense to do my monitoring there, it would absolutely be doable to do the actual ER and transfer there. 

Question - If you pay upfront for the three cycles (7K and change), if you get pregnant the first try, do you get like an IVF "credit" for future cycles, or no? I'm assuming you pay the fee, and if you get pregnant the first try, that's it - no credits. Even so, paying 7K for ONE cycle is pretty amazing.


----------



## Rona

Daisy,

They have other facilities at Syracuse or Rochester. All your money will be gone if it successful. Unless you purchased refundable option, I think you may qualify. Check their website about the refundable. Check if you close to any of the other facilities, and do monitoring there and you can choose who you want to do the transfer.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for all the info Rona. :flower: Albany is the closest to me. 

If it comes to IVF, I will do my first round at my current clinic as it will be covered by insurance. If I need a round 2, I will have reached my 10K on fertility treatment, so I will definitely take a very close look. Thank you! And :dust:


----------



## hockey24

Rona said:


> Congrats Sarah!
> 
> Just an update, I am in Albany, NY for my first IVF. My ER was yesterday. They only got 5 eggs. This morning they called and told me that all 5 fertilized :) and I am scheduled to do ET on Wednesday, 04/04/2012. Guess what? It also our 9th years of wedding anniversary.
> 
> The clinic has their own acupuncture place in the same building, so I will do acupuncture right before and after the ET. I am praying this will be our time...please.
> 
> Baby dust to all.

Yeah Rona!! :thumbup:That's awesome!!! Having all 5 fertilize is great news! :happydance: I agree with your doctor on the grading - it just gives us one more thing to obsess or stress over when the grading doesn't necessarily make it or break it. 

So will they give you updates every day or do you wait until the day of transfer to find out your numbers?


----------



## Rona

Hi Hockey,

They will call me again on Monday. They close on Sunday :). Then I think I have to wait on our day of transfer to know actually how many make it. But why they choose Day 5 instead of 3? Is that means they believe it can survive that long? 

Thanks.


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Sarah, they called me this morning, but don't give much details except set my appointment for Day 5 transfer and also the acupuncture. I asked about the grade, I believe the one who called me is as nurse, and she said, they will know on the day of transfer...hmmm. But they do scheduled to call me again on Monday. I can see all the scheduled in my online patient portal, which very helpful.
> 
> But from my previous reading with the CNY, mostly telling me that the RE here don't like to inform about the grade, because they said, sometimes good great not success and sometimes the not so good that make it, so they really don't want us to concentrate on those.
> 
> I love the facility, a little bit busy, but everyone extremely friendly and happy and willing to help. The office looks beautiful with their own spa and acupuncture center. My out of town nurse, Greta extremely helpful with my out of patient treatment. She on top of everything and answer my calls and emails efficiently. Certain things you have to check yourself and ask them, because there are so many of their patients, but once you in it, everything will go smoothly. I met her yesterday in person and she hugged me, bring tears to my eyes to see how care she is.

thats so great!

yes they usually dont give you the grades till transfer day, but I got a report day 1, 2, 3 then they leave them to do their thing till day 5 so I didnt know how many made it after Day 3 until I got to the clinic for transfer. Sometimes some of them arrest so I was told each day how many I had left.

Interesting they are assuming day 5 transfer already, my clinic decides on day 3...if you dont have many left they do a day 3 transfer but if you have enough they push to day 5. I think most clinics like the day 5 thing now as putting a blast in the uterus at day 5 is when it would be there in a natural cycle, rather than a day 3 embryo (that would normally still be in the tubes). I read that the reason some dont make it past day 3 is because on day 4-5 the embryo has to activate its own genes, meanwhile before then its relying on the genes from the egg.

I agree the grades dont mean much as its just a visual grading and they cant see whats inside. so people with AA blasts get a bfn then are devestated as they thought they had perfect blasts. The number you get is useful though to know where the blast is in development.

so excited for you! come on lil embies :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## DaisyQ

Sarah, you are such the IVF guru. Love all this info. You will be my go to girl, when I have questions about IVF!


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> Sarah, you are such the IVF guru. Love all this info. You will be my go to girl, when I have questions about IVF!

I will be here :flower: I researched a lot so hopefully it can be useful for others!


----------



## Rona

Thanks Sarah for still being here to help us even you already success, that shows us how much you care.


----------



## sarahincanada

no problem, when I was going through my cycles I liked it when the people who were successful would still come on and chat. I dont really post much on here apart from this thread and 2 others, not really interested in going to the pregnancy folders.

talking about 5 day transfer: theres definitely places who think weaker or less embryos are better back in the body, but for the most part it seems most clinics are going for the 5 day transfer as they feel if they dont survive in the dish they wouldnt inside your body, so might as well weed out the bad ones. I read an interesting article from a doctor who only does 5 day transfers, he feels that 3 day transfers are only for the patients piece of mind....that people can handle the fact that something was transfered and didnt make it, rather than having those embryos not make it to day 5 in the dish. Personally Id much prefer to have them not make it in the dish, than go through a transfer and a bfn at the end of the 2WW. Once doing the FETs I prayed that any good embryos would just not make it through the defrost rather than have to go through the wait, or MC later.

rona having the multiple tries through the clinic must make you feel much better, I wish there were more clinics that did those kind of plans. Hopefully you dont need the others, but to have them there is really nice. If it works first time you wont care that you spent the full amount, as thats what you would have spent for 1 somewhere else anyway.


----------



## DaisyQ

I love hearing from TTC successes/BFPs, especially those that have struggled, as they know what the rest of us are going through and can offer such great tips and advice. So thanks for sticking around! :flower:

I agree Rona, having the peace of mind of 3 cycles (really for the price of less than one at most places), is so great. Really hope that this one cycle is all you need. In my completely inexpert opinion, I think it's great that all 5 fertilized. I hope that's a good sign!


----------



## drsquid

so as always ive somewhat screwed myself.. only ordered the 1050 vial of gonal f. the doc didnt drop my dose and now im gonna run out tonight (well ill have enough to get closeish tomorrow depending on how much overfill they put in the vials). called the docs office and they are closed, called a bunch of pharmacies and theyve never heard of it let alone carry it.. the online place cant deliver til monday but they are apparentoly calling around to see if anyone has it near me. if i dont hear back ill call again later to make sure itll come monday...


----------



## Rona

Oh no Drsquid, do you have local Apothecarshop close to you?

https://www.theapothecaryshop.com/locations.html


----------



## Rona

Thanks Sarah and QDaisy.

I think the clinic know what they're doing (as ppl said trust your RE)..hehe. Eventhough we like read and read stuff online.

I know few ladies that in or just get pregnant with CNY Albany. They are around 39 and above and very helpful whenever I have questions also. 

Here what she said when I asked her about 5 Day transfer:

"They base it on the quality and quantity of your embryos. There are so many variables. They try to push it to a Day 5 transfer if possible as then they can be sure that they are putting back the best embryos. They will call you again on Day 3 to let you know how everything is going. If for some reason you are not comfortable waiting to Day 5, you could request a Day 4 transfer when they call you...but I have to say that the embryologists are excellent at the Latham office and they will advise you with what is best!"

So I will wait until Monday when they call and update me about the embryos.


----------



## drsquid

nope.. but freedomfertility found some in san jose (yikes 45 miles each way but..). gotta give them major props.. they apparently will pay me back the difference because i had to go get it (even though it was my mistake). it was $916 at the pharmacy i went to, and online it apparenlty is only 300.. big difference.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sweet Jesus that is PRICY. Glad you were able to find it though.

Rona, they sound 100% on top of your game - so excited for you!


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> "They base it on the quality and quantity of your embryos. There are so many variables. They try to push it to a Day 5 transfer if possible as then they can be sure that they are putting back the best embryos. They will call you again on Day 3 to let you know how everything is going. If for some reason you are not comfortable waiting to Day 5, you could request a Day 4 transfer when they call you...but I have to say that the embryologists are excellent at the Latham office and they will advise you with what is best!"

sounds great, ooooh please grow lil embies [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
what are you doing between now and monday, anything exciting to do there?
when do you fly back?


----------



## Rona

Sarah,

I don't have anything until my transfer on Wednesday, but will be nervous about my report on Monday by phone. We went to downtown Albany just now, went to a nice mall, did some shopping. Had a good dinner at Thai Restaurant.

I will be in Albany until Friday. I was thinking that I need at least one day rest after my transfer. Other than that, we will watch Hunger Games movie and do some sight seeing. We are close to Vermont and Adirondack area. We will see what we can do. It kind of short medical and vacation at the same time.


----------



## sarahincanada

I stayed in bed for 2 days after my transfer (as in day of transfer and all of the next day), and then 2 days taking it easy (we went to a hotel and did some shopping, restaurants etc, amd walmart purchases of FRER!!). 

I also did the pineapple core thing....take a pineapple core and cut into 5 pieces and have one piece per day. its very chewy and hard, not like the regular pineapple, but tastes fine. It might be an old wives tale, but the pineapple and acupuncture I didnt do on my fresh cycle when I got my bfn.

only one more day till you hear from them, FX'd.


----------



## Rona

Sarah,

It is funny how actually cultural thing playing in certain countries. In M'sia and other surrounding countries, where I am from, pineapple is a no no because it consider very sharp and can cause miscarriage in early pregnancy, same with bamboo shoot. But I don't know for sure :). That's what our oldies told us until now. I will do acupuncture before and after the same day. I am happy that I took extra day to rest after the transfer before we fly out. 

Thanks Sarah.


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> Sarah,
> 
> It is funny how actually cultural thing playing in certain countries. In M'sia and other surrounding countries, where I am from, pineapple is a no no because it consider very sharp and can cause miscarriage in early pregnancy, same with bamboo shoot. But I don't know for sure :). That's what our oldies told us until now. I will do acupuncture before and after the same day. I am happy that I took extra day to rest after the transfer before we fly out.
> 
> Thanks Sarah.

yes pineapple meat is a no go, but the core is supposed to help implantation, due to the bromelain which is only in the core


----------



## Buster1

Rona sounds like things are going really well for you. I hope those embies are growing nice and strong as we speak. Wishing you lots of luck.

drsquid glad you were able to find your medication. I can imagine how stressed out you must have been.

I was just going through my meds yesterday because I most likely won't start stimming until sometime late next week and I realized that my protocol has me on menopur but I didn't have any in the box that they had sent me. So I'm going to have to call and check on that tomorrow. But at least I'm not under the same kind of time crunch that you were. I guess we really have to stay on top of all this stuff. It can be so much to deal with at times.


----------



## Rona

Just an update. The clinic called and informed all embryos are doing fine today. It is day 3, and now is at Crossgate mall going to watch Hunger Games.


----------



## drsquid

rona- yay on happy embies =) yeah much better after i got the meds. still tempted to draw up all ive got left in the two vials to see how close it is.. odd. i so much prefer the multidose where i draw it up myself. i find the pen to be a bit too big for my hands and much more awkward for self administration. oh and got an email from the pharmacy saying id get my refund check in 2-3 wks yay

cd 10 us today. fingers crossed. been doing gonal f 225 since cd3. and cetrotide since cd 8. hoping for iui on thurs (well thatd be the best cause im off work that day, but any day but saturday would work for me). working at the same hospital as my doc today and tomorrow. maybe we will grab lunch again, he is fun to talk to


----------



## sarahincanada

yay rona that is excellent news!!!
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; they keep going strong till wednesday.

drsquid good luck with your IUI this week.

hope we are celebrating both your BFPs soon


----------



## sarahincanada

redclaire who did 2 IUIs for her BFP had her baby boy March 15, Seán Conor :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: she is not coming on bnb anymore, but is loving her little man.


----------



## DaisyQ

Rona, great news about the embryos. So excited for you!


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Rona!! Glad to hear the little beans are still going strong for a 5 day transfer. Fx'd they all make it to day 5 so you can have some to freeze!!

Drsquid - good luck with your IUI this week. How many follicles do you have growing?


----------



## drsquid

hockey- had the us today. apparently i have a lead follicle that is around 18mm and a crap ton of smaller ones, probably around 6 or so that are about 14-15. he wants me to stim tonight and tomorrow night, and then do hcg trigger tuesday for iui thurs am. for some reason he thinks only 1-2 will be mature.. bah. also bummed cause i just ran into him on my way OUT of the cafeteria. was hoping to talk to him more about his travels. he is a pretty cool guy. there is no subtle way to turn around and go right back into the cafeteria.


----------



## DaisyQ

Squid, you are soooo crushing on your doctor! Is he single?? That would be the best love story EVER - if you were to wind up with your inseminator?!

Also squid, I've read that follicles 14 mm and bigger can absolutely contain a mature egg. By the time of your IUI those 14 mm follies should be more like 17mm or even bigger. Don't stress - you'll be prego with twins and walking down the the aisle with your RE before you know it. :flower:


----------



## hockey24

DaisyQ - I love it!! That's a TTC story I would love to hear!!


----------



## Watson101

Hi Ladies, I've been stalking this thread for ages now - have read it all the way through -yep, every post - which is no mean feat since you've amassed over 4900 posts now.

Just wanted to say thank you to all of you for sharing on here - I've been learning a lot. It may be we also go for IVF later this year so all of your shared experience is invaluable. 

I've been routing for BFPs for all of you and will continue to do so. Hope you don't mind my joining in. Dust to everyone. XX


----------



## manuiti

Hey ladies! Sorry I disappeared for a couple of weeks there but my head needed a break from bnb in general. I think it did me well though as I've been pretty relaxed and chilled out so far. :flower:

Well tonight was my trigger shot. I've been on Menopur and then Orgalutran and considering my low antral follicle count, I've responded as well as can be expected. My right ovary is on strike. It produced two tiny follicles which have now disappeared. But my left ovary is doing its best. I started off with 4 follicles and during my 4th scan on Monday my RE found a 5th one. They're all roughly the same size with the lead measuring on Monday at 17mm. So my RE had me continue stimming up until and including tonight (Tuesday), as well as taking my trigger shot (Ovidrel).

My injections have gone pretty well, ranging from some days not feeling a thing, to other days feeling a decent pinch, but it's only a pinch. The Menopur (aside from all the mixing) has been a breeze. Lots of people say it stings, I haven't felt a thing. The Orgalutran does sting but not until a couple of minutes after the shot. And the Ovidrel was no bother either.

Oh and my endometrium was 10mm on Monday and trilaminar so that's good too.

So ER is Thursday morning for me. I've got to be at the clinic at 7:30am!

I had the strangest reaction when I finished my trigger shot and burst out crying. I think it was a mix of relief that I'm done, the realisation that I've now done my bit in taking all my injections when I was meant to & it's now in the hands of others, Mother Nature & a bit of good luck, then there's a bit of excitement mixed in there, and a bit of being scared it isn't going to work. What a raging bunch of hormones I am, huh?!

Anyway, that's 2 weeks worth of updates rolled into one. I hope I haven't bored you too much!

Rona - great news on your embies. Fingers crossed they all keep growing nice and big!

DrSquid - all the best for your IUI. My clinic says it retrieves at 16mm, so I'm sure you're going to be just fine.

Hope everyone else has been doing okay and keeping as happy & relaxed as possible. Sending loads of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## drsquid

did my last gonal f shot today. mostly used syringes but had to get a pen when i went to san jose.. tonight i did the 2nd shot with the pen. noticed when i pulled it out the needle was bent like 90 degrees.. oops. didnt see anything shoot out of the skin so i guess it wasnt a big deal. left a round mark on my skin,. trigger in almost an hour then iui on thursday


----------



## crystal443

manuiti said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I disappeared for a couple of weeks there but my head needed a break from bnb in general. I think it did me well though as I've been pretty relaxed and chilled out so far. :flower:
> 
> Well tonight was my trigger shot. I've been on Menopur and then Orgalutran and considering my low antral follicle count, I've responded as well as can be expected. My right ovary is on strike. It produced two tiny follicles which have now disappeared. But my left ovary is doing its best. I started off with 4 follicles and during my 4th scan on Monday my RE found a 5th one. They're all roughly the same size with the lead measuring on Monday at 17mm. So my RE had me continue stimming up until and including tonight (Tuesday), as well as taking my trigger shot (Ovidrel).
> 
> My injections have gone pretty well, ranging from some days not feeling a thing, to other days feeling a decent pinch, but it's only a pinch. The Menopur (aside from all the mixing) has been a breeze. Lots of people say it stings, I haven't felt a thing. The Orgalutran does sting but not until a couple of minutes after the shot. And the Ovidrel was no bother either.
> 
> Oh and my endometrium was 10mm on Monday and trilaminar so that's good too.
> 
> So ER is Thursday morning for me. I've got to be at the clinic at 7:30am!
> 
> I had the strangest reaction when I finished my trigger shot and burst out crying. I think it was a mix of relief that I'm done, the realisation that I've now done my bit in taking all my injections when I was meant to & it's now in the hands of others, Mother Nature & a bit of good luck, then there's a bit of excitement mixed in there, and a bit of being scared it isn't going to work. What a raging bunch of hormones I am, huh?!
> 
> Anyway, that's 2 weeks worth of updates rolled into one. I hope I haven't bored you too much!
> 
> Rona - great news on your embies. Fingers crossed they all keep growing nice and big!
> 
> DrSquid - all the best for your IUI. My clinic says it retrieves at 16mm, so I'm sure you're going to be just fine.
> 
> Hope everyone else has been doing okay and keeping as happy & relaxed as possible. Sending loads of :dust: to everyone.

Just wanted to say good luck with ER:hugs: my right ovary tends to go on vacation when there's an IVF cycle as well but if you can get 4-5 eggies you're in with a good chance. I always panicked with 3-4 eggs but FS said any eggs is better then none:thumbup: There's lots of ladies that have success with the 5 follie range and I'm sure you will do great too. Just wanted to wish you well for Thursday :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

adding to my needle saga. realized i forgot to get needles and syringes for the trigger.. found i had 1 left from last time.. yay.. found out i dindt have any little needles.. boo. was gonna try transfering it to a gonal syringe but didnt wanna risk making a mess (and an ineffective trigger).. youch 22ga for the trigger. me no like


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck tomorrow manuiti!


----------



## manuiti

crystal443 said:


> Just wanted to say good luck with ER:hugs: my right ovary tends to go on vacation when there's an IVF cycle as well but if you can get 4-5 eggies you're in with a good chance. I always panicked with 3-4 eggs but FS said any eggs is better then none:thumbup: There's lots of ladies that have success with the 5 follie range and I'm sure you will do great too. Just wanted to wish you well for Thursday :hugs:

Thanks so much for the words of encouragement! I needed that. :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

So I finally have an update. I just got back from my scan. I feel silly because I had INSISTED on going in for a scan today on CD 11, and not CD 12, because last cycle I had 2 follicles at 22 and 26 on CD 11, and I worried my follicles might be too mature if I were to wait for CD 12. Well, I was worried about nothing, because my follicles are 17mm. I have one on each side. 

I'm to take the ovidrel trigger tomorrow night, and have an IUI on Friday morning and another on Saturday morning, so 13 and 36 hours post trigger. I worry that the one at 12 hours post trigger is a wash because it is so early, but I'm hanging onto the hope that the 36 hour one will be well timed. I've considered taking the shot a few hours earlier, so the IUIs will be 17 and 40 hours post trigger... thoughts?? I know, I know, just do what I'm supposed to... but last time I didn't ovulate until 40+ hours after trigger, and I felt like my IUI was way too early. 

Plus, from everything I've read, YES, sperm can live 24-72 hours in the reproductive tract, BUT ideally, the IUI would be within 6-12 hours of ovulation because 1) the sperm lose potency after 24 hours and 2) the sperm can actually swim past the fallopian tube and into the abdominal cavity. And I also know that ovulation typically happens 36-48 hours after trigger. So.... the best timing for this IUI would be something like ~30-46 hours past trigger... I almost wonder why I'm bothering with the first one on Friday at 12 hours post... you know?

Question for you ladies - those of you who did IUIs, what was the timing? Just curious. 

I also have a question about injectables - which CDs did you have to go in for monitoring, and which cycle day was the IUI? Just trying to map out my cycles for the next few months here...


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona thinking about you, hope your embies have done well, cant wait for you to udpate us :hugs:

manuiti and drsquid good luck for tomorrow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Watson101 wow you did a lot of reading! you are welcome to join us incase you do IVF.

Daisy I think 13 and 36 hours post trigger sounds good. I know you can drive yourself crazy with timings and IUI, its so hard. you could take a few hours earlier if you are feeling unsure. Personally I think the timing thing is why so many IUIs fail. Theres soooo many people on here that try a bunch of IUIs and failed but IVF works for them and Ive often wondered why, and it could be timing.

However also saying that I do feel the trigger is pretty accurate most of time, they always have people come in for EC 36 hours after trigger and its very rare for people to go in and the eggs are gone. so thinking about that I do think that most of the time your timing would be fine. the only issue is that you are using up sperm at the earlier time (13 hours post), what if you saved it all for the 36 hours post assuming the trigger is correct. My clinic never did the 2 IUIs as they found them not as effective. How is your hubbies sperm count the 2nd time? sorry cant be much help, its so difficult.

For me my injectable apts were a little earlier in the cycle than clomid apts as they want time to adjust if they need to, with clomid they dont do that. good luck :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah. I agree - I'm satisfied with the 36 hour IUI, but I feel the one at 13 hours is kind of a waste. 

We've never done back to back IUIs before, so I don't know how his count will be for the second go. I know a lot of times the second sample has a lower count than the first, but I've also seen a lot of couples on IUI threads who actually get a comparable, or even better sample for the second IUI. I also think more frequent emissions can improve morph, which may be our issue (6% strict Krugers). 

And I agree - I think the problem with IUIs is often the timing, which is why it's stressing me out. 

Hmmm.. now I'm considering canceling the first IUI and just doing the second one at 36 hours... Maybe I'll call the office to discuss it.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and the reason I had originally wanted back to backs this time is because our last IUI was at 24 hours, which I really felt was too early. I had assumed we'd be doing back to back IUIs at 24 and 48 this time, but apparently not. I tried to ask the doctor about the rationale for 13 and 36 hours, but he wasn't too forthcoming with an explanation.


----------



## drsquid

daisy- sounds like for whatever reason he likes 24 hrs for iui and therefore is trying to "center" on 24 hrs with iui before and after bracketing it. 


got an us at work... 4-5 greater than 2cm ones. about 5 or so 15mm ones (we didnt really measure) and a bunch of smaller ones... iui at 10 am tomorrow.. 36hrs post trigger. i did us last time within 6 hrs after iui that showed the follies gone,.. im off work tomorrow so no fu us (well actually i probably could go by the department where the re doc is because i work there too). getting a sperm count tomorrow.. not much i can do if it sucks but at least id know not to buy more. makes me feel a bit better after being so down this am.


----------



## DaisyQ

True - that must be what he's doing... Intersesting. I want to ask him why at my next appointment. Unfortnuately he is not so great at discussing his rationale. You get the sense he is giving you these formuleic answers and he is very brief.

WOW - lots and lots of follicles and some BIG ones. At this point you should be worried more about multiples than a BFN!


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, did the 5 day transfer today. I am kind of worry, but my RE assure me there's still chances. The embryos all growing fine until day 4, then slow down! He said it one day behind. All of them. He asked how many we want to put back. He suggested 2, but we decided put 3 and he is okay with it. The other 2 will be freeze if it survive until day 6. I feel fine after transfer and no cramps whatsoever. But it hard to be positive knowingly we transferred slow grow embryos. I hope they make it. Good luck to other ladies that have their ET and ET this week, oh and also IUI.


----------



## DaisyQ

Rona tons of dust to you. I have everything crossed that those beanies will thrive once they are inside. :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> Hi ladies, did the 5 day transfer today. I am kind of worry, but my RE assure me there's still chances. The embryos all growing fine until day 4, then slow down! He said it one day behind. All of them. He asked how many we want to put back. He suggested 2, but we decided put 3 and he is okay with it. The other 2 will be freeze if it survive until day 6. I feel fine after transfer and no cramps whatsoever. But it hard to be positive knowingly we transferred slow grow embryos. I hope they make it. Good luck to other ladies that have their ET and ET this week, oh and also IUI.

rona keeping everything crossed for you, and that the embryos grow better inside mommy. make sure you rest loads and have a safe trip back :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Rona said:


> Hi ladies, did the 5 day transfer today. I am kind of worry, but my RE assure me there's still chances. The embryos all growing fine until day 4, then slow down! He said it one day behind. All of them. He asked how many we want to put back. He suggested 2, but we decided put 3 and he is okay with it. The other 2 will be freeze if it survive until day 6. I feel fine after transfer and no cramps whatsoever. But it hard to be positive knowingly we transferred slow grow embryos. I hope they make it. Good luck to other ladies that have their ET and ET this week, oh and also IUI.

Best of Luck!!!


Daisy- good luck to you :hugs: Our first FS was like yours only she was female:haha: it was very difficult to get an explanation about things:shrug:


----------



## drsquid

rona- fingers and legs crossed (well til 10 am when i need to uncross them for my iui).

daisy- that sucks that you cant get straight answers. if anything mine gets a bit too involved, i cant remember research for my own job but i can tell you every detail of the studies he told me about. i dont know if it is just me he talks to like this or not but.. he drew on at least 4 sheets of paper the day i was upset. funny too cause he gets all aspie about it.. stares off into space while talking etc. it reassures me though cause i know he doesnt pick stuff at random. when people were saying the dose of gonal seemed too high i didnt worry cause i know he has read EVERYTHING.. (and i found online where the maker says that over 35 you start at 225). 

as far as multiples go.. that would suck.. i upset people on another thread so i will only say.. i have no interest in multiples and will leave it at that.

hrm now to find something to wear that accesorizes with "naked from the waist down"


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies! I'm 38, DH is 40, TTC since 2008. I've got PCOS and hypothyroid although the thyroid has been controlled for years. We did clomid, no response at all. Last cycle did GonalF, too much response. Trying to moving on to IVF but we'll see if insurance approves it. I don't want to wait too much longer as I refuse to not be pregnant by 40.

Sending baby dust to all!


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear you on multiples. I really only want one baby (at a time) but at this point, if I ended up with twins I'm ok with it. I'd rather twins than no baby. 

I'm sure your doctor talks to you differently because you are also a doctor there is a mutual respect there and it's more of an equal playing ground. I find that some doctors assume that that I know nothing, and could not be intelligent enough to understand, so they don't bother explaining. Most doctors I've gone to take the time to get to know me, and once they see I am educated, and a professional in a health field, they speak to me more like an equal. My experience with this practice and this doctor so far, is they just don't take the time to get to know or establish rapport with their patients. It's very much a factory, and they simply don't want to take the time to explain, and they assume I'm a desperate, hysterical woman of medium intelligence, so why bother?

You might wonder why I don't find a doctor I like better. It's because he's good and comes highly recommended. I don't have to like him as long as he's effective.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome noasaint. It's good at least that you responded well to the injections. Hope you get approved for IVF asap!


----------



## sarahincanada

drsquid said:


> as far as multiples go.. that would suck.. i upset people on another thread so i will only say.. i have no interest in multiples and will leave it at that.

ha thats funny, perhaps it was your choice of wording. I also didnt want multiples and thats why I was going to only transfer 1 embryo per FET for that reason. I always felt in the minority though as most people on here would love multiples. the thought of carrying more than one terrified me when I really thought of it. and after spending time with my bf and her 16 month old I thought omg how would I do this x 2. Then again I am planning on having a 2nd asap so I suppose it will be crazy no matter what the ages. I always think multiples is lovely for others, just not for me.

drsquid if you are so set on one baby doesnt it worry you to be doing procedures that result in multiple follicles? you said you had 5 follicles at 15mm....a lot of clinics wont do IUI on someone with that many and if you are really not wanting multiples Im surprised you are going ahead.


----------



## drsquid

sarah- i think what upset people is i said i was willing to reduce, even possibly with twins. someone pregnant with twins felt i was saying she should reduce (which of course i wasnt, i had no idea she was pregnant with twins). i had two rounds with several follicles and nothing.. at 39 generally the risk is higher to get nothing, than multiples

daisy- i know how you feel with sticking with someone with results. the other doc in the office i go to is known to have crappy bedside manner etc. my doc, well, when i met him he was crazy stiff etc. everyone else at work (the us techs work with him a lot for ivf) say he is so quiet etc. ive picked on him since day one and he isnt quiet once you know him. i dont know what patients think about him. yeah im a doc but in a different field. i did like that he didnt bother spelling out what med he meant on the phone the other day (and also found it cute he texted me later to be sure i knew what he meant). sometimes docs dont do it on purpose. it can be hard to figure out what to say. i often find it hard to know/remember what people know. you spend a lot of years doing somethng and lose track of what is common knowledge and what isnt


----------



## manuiti

Daisy - hope you get a decent explanation, and one that puts your mind at ease.

Drsquid - best of luck with your iui, sounds like you're definitely in with a good chance. And if you're happy & willing to reduce if you do get multiples, then less to worry about. It's a very personal choice and it's yours to make and no one should be making you feel bad about it, just as no one should feel bad if their decision is for keeping multiples. These are our own very personal decisions. My clinic will only put a max of 2 back for IVF. I'd be ok with having twins, not sure how I'd cope, but I'd be okay with that. But I wouldn't want more than that in one go. Last week on the news here they had a woman who gave birth to quintuplets, and they said that she was undergoing fertility treatment.

:wave: and welcome noasaint!

afm - I'm just back from my ER. I'm a little sore but nothing major... might take some paracetamol in a bit just to be on the safe side, but it's no worse than and feels a bit like really bad trapped wind. lol And more to the point, they got 4 good eggs out of my 5 follicles! I was so happy I burst out crying when my RE told me. The nurses were teasing him for making me cry. :haha: So I'm quietly hopeful. At least we've got over this hurdle. Next one... fertilisation. And they're going to call me tomorrow morning to let me know how many have made it that far. Fingers crossed!


----------



## drsquid

Sigh. Got a sperm count today. Wish id done it sooner. Number was good, motility was good. Progression sucked. So basically they just sit there and wiggle. I'm kinda bummed and pissed now. What a waste of 3 cycles and possibly this 4 th though I'm hoping having a ton of eggs will help. The doc said he can't say that isn't why I'm not getting pregnant but he'd recommend changing donors. Fuck. I wish I'd known last failed cycle (or the first for that matter). Thousands of bucks for sperm that sit on the couch with a remote.


----------



## DaisyQ

Manuiti! Great news. All you need is one. FX they all fertilize and you get the pick of the litter for ET. 

Squid, I responded RE the sperm count the IUI thread. :hugs:


----------



## noasaint

Omg my insurance approved IVF with no hassles!!! Now I am nervous


----------



## DaisyQ

That's fantastic! Yay!

I've been doing some research today online about IVF success rates (if it comes to that for me). I found out that the practice I am going to has a 54% pregnancy rate for my age range, which is pretty good, but another practice that would actually be pretty convenient for me to go to has a success rate of 68%... I'm thinking of switching practices... Seems like a BIG difference. For FET too - 22% where I currently go, vs. 62.6% at this other place.


----------



## DaisyQ

Squid, Sarah, anyone else - your thoughts on comparing success rates between clinics? Should this be a deciding factor? Seems obvious, but I'm not sure. My particular doctor (who we've established, I don't actually LIKE that much), seems to have a very good success rate anectodotally (I know of several people he's "knocked up.) And I wouldn't know which doctor to go to at this other place, although I'm not sure it matters because it seems that you see a different doctor for monitoring, ER and transfer, depending on who is doing it that day.


----------



## sarahincanada

thats a huge difference, especially for FET! I remember when I looked at CNYs fet stats they werent very good, I wonder if some of these places use old freezing or something?
its hard to say whether to go by stats...the good clinic could turn away people that are risky to keep their stats up (ive heard of that!). I suppose you could go for a consult, seeing as you dont like the current clinic that much anyway??

manuiti yay hope those are 4 great eggs. keeping everything crossed for a good report tomorrow :kiss:

noasaint thats great! will you have to pay anything out of pocket? I had to pay for mine 100%, it was sooo painful!

rona any news on your 2 embryos, did they make the frost? hope you are resting loads!


----------



## sarahincanada

drsquid said:


> sarah- i think what upset people is i said i was willing to reduce, even possibly with twins. someone pregnant with twins felt i was saying she should reduce (which of course i wasnt, i had no idea she was pregnant with twins). i had two rounds with several follicles and nothing.. at 39 generally the risk is higher to get nothing, than multiples

I think anyone talking about reduction in a thread where people are struggling to concieve is going to upset some people, its only natural. but you are allowed to have your opinion just like others. Personally I could never have the heartbeat of one my the babies (that Id tried so hard to conceive) be injected so it aborts, I just couldnt do it. Like how would you chose which one to die? I do feel if you are doing treatments with chances of multiples you should deal with the outcome, but you have a way to deal with it and thats your choice.

I know someone on here to have 5 IUIs fail and then get pregnant with twins on the 6th. She is younger, but still so many fail then x2? blows my mind. its all so random.

too bad about the donor, so the progression was ok in previous samples?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah. I've heard of clinics cherry picking patients too. Both clinics are RMA. One is RMA NY, the other is RMA nj. both are very large, reporting 500+ and 600+ cycles a year, respectively. 

I'm going to set up a consultation, at the very least. Excited.


----------



## noasaint

Wow, sorry Squid!! Are the donors not screened prior for that kind of thing? I'm clueless on the donor aspect.

The only thing we will have to pay for IVF is co pays for seeing the RE and co pays for the meds. Everything else is covered including freezing for a limited time. I loathe my job severely and plan on quitting as soon as maternity leave is up but I love the insurance.

The downside to the insurance is that there is only one practice on the plan. I've seen two out of the 5 doctors already, didn't like the first one at all. Their success rates are decent but not super high but I don't really have a choice.


----------



## DaisyQ

How many ivf cycles are covered? Is there a limit? If your insurance covers mutilpke tries, you are in pretty good shape So give it a go since it's covered, and if there is no luck, you can save up for a clinic with better success rates in the meantime.


----------



## drsquid

No this is the first count I've gotten cause my doc insisted they were unnecessary because banks pick for good donors etc. the bank seemed distressed about it as well and immediately offered free replacement vials etc
And testing a defrosted vial before shipping.


----------



## LLbean

Good because that is their mess up and you should not have to pay for that.


----------



## manuiti

Just a quick update...

I got my call from the clinic & of my 4 eggs, 3 have fertilised. So I'm booked in for Sunday morning for a day 3 transfer. Now it's fingers crossed they make it that far. I'm so excited and hopeful it's untrue, but at the same time I'm terrified and don't want to get my hopes up, just to have them dashed.

Anyway, hope you are all doing okay and having a lovely start to your Easter weekends. :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay!! That's great!!! Lots of :dust:


----------



## drsquid

manu- yay


----------



## noasaint

Awesome manuiti!!! Good luck.

So glad Squid that they are replacing. Can't believe they don't test better. 

Looks like I will have most of my pre IVF tests done by May so this is good. 

And to answer above....there is no limit on IVF cycles on my insurance. We will be freezing though so I only have to do ER once.


----------



## hockey24

noasaint said:


> Awesome manuiti!!! Good luck.
> 
> So glad Squid that they are replacing. Can't believe they don't test better.
> 
> Looks like I will have most of my pre IVF tests done by May so this is good.
> 
> And to answer above....there is no limit on IVF cycles on my insurance. We will be freezing though so I only have to do ER once.

Who is your insurance with? No limit on IVF is fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah! Amazing! 

I just found out on another thread, that if you take a class (just one) at a university, you can often purchase their student health insurance, and depending on what state you live in and what the mandates are for fertility treatment, it will cover infertility and IVF to a certain extent - in my case I think 4 rounds of IVF would be covered. This is something I'm thinking about doing, if no BFP by mid-summer. I can always register for a class and drop it if I do end up getting my BFP before classes start.


----------



## drsquid

daisy- thatd be great. well worth looking into

noasaint- the bank seemed to feel that it could have been a poor freeze defrost cycle.. ie that sample didnt do well, or that my clinic didnt defrost properly etc. there is no point to them selling bunk sperm so it makes sense they are willng to step up. i do want to call again and ask if this donor has any confirmed pregnancies.. ill def ask that if i have to change


----------



## sarahincanada

manuiti omg so hope your 3 embies stay strong [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
have you thought about how many you will transfer? as often people dont bother to freeze just one. so exciting, keeping everything crossed for you.

noasaint just interesred in what do you mean by 'We will be freezing though so I only have to do ER once. ' will you be freezing eggs or embryos/blasts? im just asking as I find most people on here dont get anything to freeze and so usually have to do multiple ER's.

rona I think you return today, how are you feeling? will you be testing at all?


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, 

On the plane to Atlanta and then to Austin. Honestly I don't fell cramping or any single spot! I did spotting with IUI after the procedures. Other than that, my appetite is high, I eat and eat and eat. Last night ate huge lobster at Warwick Rhode Island. We fly from RI because it cheaper.

Sarah, I still do not receive any call so I emailed my RE, will let you know what he said soon as I heard something. Other than that I cannot wait go back on my routine. I will not testing until the 13th....hmmmm. May be I lie...haha.

Manuiti, good news! Good luck for your transfer :)


----------



## noasaint

hockey24 said:


> Who is your insurance with? No limit on IVF is fantastic! :thumbup:

I have Aetna. I work for a very large bank and the insurance/maternity benefits are really great. The company says it's a great place for working women but I disagree. Pretty much after you have a baby they are very strict with time off and such.




sarahincanada said:


> noasaint just interesred in what do you mean by 'We will be freezing though so I only have to do ER once. ' will you be freezing eggs or embryos/blasts? im just asking as I find most people on here dont get anything to freeze and so usually have to do multiple ER's.

Sorry, I didn't type that right. We will be doing single embryo transfer. If there are any other viable embryos we will freeze those. Since I have PCOS and produce way too many follicles on injections, my RE expects that I will have several for freezing. My AMH test came back high. We plan on having only one child so if I have a m/c or something then we can do FET. If all goes well we're not sure what we will do with the frosties.

I started spotting brown then red today, AF is a week early. I just stopped injections last week Thursday so I'm very surprised she showed. I called the office and scheduled my day 3 bloodwork and the saline sonogram. Once those are done all I have to do is get a pap and DH has to do his bloodwork then we're off on our IVF journey! At first I thought all the pre tests seemed like a lot but realizing I'll have them all done by May is cool!

*Sending tons of baby dust manuiti!!!!!*


----------



## drsquid

super excited to start the progesterone suppositories tomorrw... not!!! now to remember to buy pads on the way home


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all!

Everything crossed for you rona and manuiti. 

I'm waiting for my second iui. The first one was yesterday at 14.5 hours after trigger, with 67 million :spermy: 

I had accupuncture last night and she said she was going to try to make me ovulate. She thinks I may be a "sluggish" ovulator. Last time, I didn't ovulate until 40+ hours after trigger, maybe even 48 hours after. This time I think I ovulated ~24 hours after. I had o pains yesterday, and a few more this morning. They started on the right yesterday afternoon, and I had some more on the left last night. I have two follicles, one on each side. I had a 0.4 point temp rise this morning. My temp is not as high as my typical post O temps, so i think i probably ovulated some time last night, or early this morning. I'm happy because the timing seems much better this time. First iui was hours before the o pains started, and second iui will be less than 24 hours later. 

Here is hoping...


----------



## hockey24

Drsquid - don't you just love those suppositories! Nothing is as sexy feeling as those. How many times a day will you take them?

DaisyQ - good look with the 2nd IUI! Sounds like you are covering the bases just in case you ovulate late. Acupuncture will definitely help as well. 

Rona - anxiously awaiting to hear how your remaining little embryos are doing. Fx'd they made it to freeze!!


----------



## drsquid

hocky= never used them before so... im looking forward to a treat. im single so... the amount of time i spend feeling sexy is pretty limited at best (brain learns pretty quick it is more annoying than anything else). funny... walking into work today with a plastic supermarket bag with a box of pantyliners in it and one of the male xray techs said.. hey doc.. what do you have in that bag.. anything good? i just went with.. nothing you want =)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks hockey! At this point I'm worrying that this second iui will be too late! Especially as it was supposed to happen two minutes ago, and my husband hasn't even emerged from the room yet!! What is taking so long.... Usually he is done in two minutes and he's been gone 30 minutes at least. I'm starting to worry he fell asleep after... :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Omg. He just emerged, bleeding!!! He hit his head on a shelf as he was leaving the room. ??!!


----------



## drsquid

daisy= always an adventure =)


----------



## DaisyQ

Seriously!


----------



## drsquid

is it too much to say... at least now he has some blood in the game =)


----------



## DaisyQ

Right??!! :rofl:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh no! hope he is ok, usually the mens part is pain free!! :haha:
GREAT count on first IUI!

rona & manuiti hope you get good news today :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

He's ok, just a klutz post-O. 

Second iui at 38.5 hours after trigger with 81 million. 

Fx!


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> He's ok, just a klutz post-O.
> 
> Second iui at 38.5 hours after trigger with 81 million.
> 
> Fx!

WOW!
those are amazing counts!
pat your hubby on the back and say some lady in canada is impressed :haha:
hope the timing is perfect this cycle, are you going to be testing?


----------



## DaisyQ

Haha! Will do. I have to test because I'm on progesterone. I am not sure when my test date is - I forgot to ask, but I assume its 2 weeks from today. :flower:


----------



## manuiti

Thank you all so much for all the positive thoughts and well wishes. It's really keeping my spirits up. :flower: The clinic haven't called today to cancel tomorrow's appointment so I'm assuming everything is going ok so far. FXd! [-o&lt;



sarahincanada said:


> manuiti omg so hope your 3 embies stay strong [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> have you thought about how many you will transfer? as often people dont bother to freeze just one. so exciting, keeping everything crossed for you.

My clinic will only put back a maximum of 2. I'm happy with that. And if all 3 actually make it to tomorrow and the option is there to freeze just one, then we will... just in case.



Rona said:


> I will not testing until the 13th....hmmmm. May be I lie...haha.

Fingers crossed for you hun!



noasaint said:


> then we're off on our IVF journey! At first I thought all the pre tests seemed like a lot but realizing I'll have them all done by May is cool!

:happydance: How exciting hun! Not long to go now.



drsquid said:


> super excited to start the progesterone suppositories tomorrw... not!!! now to remember to buy pads on the way home

I'm not finding them too bad. I started with Crinone gel the evening of ER and have to do it every 12 hours. But I'm staying laid down for 30mins afterwards and I'm not having much at all come back out. No idea if that's different from the suppositories though. Hope it goes ok!



DaisyQ said:


> Omg. He just emerged, bleeding!!! He hit his head on a shelf as he was leaving the room. ??!!

I'm so sorry - that made me laugh! Glad he's ok. :dohh:



DaisyQ said:


> He's ok, just a klutz post-O.
> 
> Second iui at 38.5 hours after trigger with 81 million.
> 
> Fx!

And yeah, grrrrrreat counts! FXd indeed!


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies,

Daisy that's a great counts! Manuiti hope everything go well.

Just an update. I did HPT to see if my HCG trigger out, and I think still have very little yesterday, today it seems all gone because it looks negative to me. I am 4dp5dt today.

Sarah, on what day you start POAS? 

Regarding the other 2 embryos, they didn't make it :(...makes me wonder if what they transferred also not as good. I honestly don't have any positive feeling right now. It feel just like another fail cycle :(....so hard to be positive.


----------



## manuiti

:hugs: Rona! Keep trying to be positive unless you actually know otherwise. Easier said than done I know.

Well I've got another hour of sitting here in my bed at the clinic & then I can go. Just has my 3 day transfer. According to the Dr he's put back 2 perfect embryos into my perfect uterus. The 3rd one's still going but has one cell with 3 nuclei. They're going to wait until Wednesday to see if it fragments & heals itself in which case they'll freeze it, if not then not because it would never be viable anyway.

My Dr was so so happy that we've completed the IVF cycle & been able to put two good embryos back. He said to be honest he wasn't actually holding out much hope for a result like this with FSH as high as mine and an AFC as low as mine. So he was chuffed to bits, and even rubbed my tummy! :)

But oh my goodness that was hard work having a full bladder! lol

Fingers crossed now, and roll on the 23rd when I go for my blood test.


----------



## drsquid

manu and rona- fingers crossed.


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Daisy that's a great counts! Manuiti hope everything go well.
> 
> Just an update. I did HPT to see if my HCG trigger out, and I think still have very little yesterday, today it seems all gone because it looks negative to me. I am 4dp5dt today.
> 
> Sarah, on what day you start POAS?
> 
> Regarding the other 2 embryos, they didn't make it :(...makes me wonder if what they transferred also not as good. I honestly don't have any positive feeling right now. It feel just like another fail cycle :(....so hard to be positive.

hi rona, I started getting a squinter bfp afternoon on 4dp5dt (morning was a bfn), but I didnt have a trigger for FET so was more sure of it. I had to adjust to see them on a photo but the next day they came in. I only like the frer though, I had some IC's and it took ages for a line on them when I randomly peed on them! 

I know what you mean regarding the others not making it, Ive always thought well then the ones transferred are probably not going to survive either. But Ive been following a lot of people on here and there are definitely people who dont get any frosties but get a bfp from what was transfered (frosties are actually pretty rare compared to the rate of successful IVFs). So in those BFP cases the ones transfered were good ones, or okish ones that did better in the body like some doctors talk about. my fresh cycle failed with 2 good looking blasts, but my FET worked, so it is all a bit random and who knows which are going to be good....theres every chance you have 1 or 2 good ones snuggling in right now [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

manuiti said:


> :hugs: Rona! Keep trying to be positive unless you actually know otherwise. Easier said than done I know.
> 
> Well I've got another hour of sitting here in my bed at the clinic & then I can go. Just has my 3 day transfer. According to the Dr he's put back 2 perfect embryos into my perfect uterus. The 3rd one's still going but has one cell with 3 nuclei. They're going to wait until Wednesday to see if it fragments & heals itself in which case they'll freeze it, if not then not because it would never be viable anyway.
> 
> My Dr was so so happy that we've completed the IVF cycle & been able to put two good embryos back. He said to be honest he wasn't actually holding out much hope for a result like this with FSH as high as mine and an AFC as low as mine. So he was chuffed to bits, and even rubbed my tummy! :)
> 
> But oh my goodness that was hard work having a full bladder! lol
> 
> Fingers crossed now, and roll on the 23rd when I go for my blood test.

yay great news! make sure you rest loads :hugs:

It was hard to have a full bladder and I overdid it and had to pee right before the FET. they would only allow me one cupful of pee to escape and I was dying to keep going!!!


----------



## Rona

sarahincanada said:


> Rona said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Daisy that's a great counts! Manuiti hope everything go well.
> 
> Just an update. I did HPT to see if my HCG trigger out, and I think still have very little yesterday, today it seems all gone because it looks negative to me. I am 4dp5dt today.
> 
> Sarah, on what day you start POAS?
> 
> Regarding the other 2 embryos, they didn't make it :(...makes me wonder if what they transferred also not as good. I honestly don't have any positive feeling right now. It feel just like another fail cycle :(....so hard to be positive.
> 
> hi rona, I started getting a squinter bfp afternoon on 4dp5dt (morning was a bfn), but I didnt have a trigger for FET so was more sure of it. I had to adjust to see them on a photo but the next day they came in. I only like the frer though, I had some IC's and it took ages for a line on them when I randomly peed on them!
> 
> I know what you mean regarding the others not making it, Ive always thought well then the ones transferred are probably not going to survive either. But Ive been following a lot of people on here and there are definitely people who dont get any frosties but get a bfp from what was transfered (frosties are actually pretty rare compared to the rate of successful IVFs). So in those BFP cases the ones transfered were good ones, or okish ones that did better in the body like some doctors talk about. my fresh cycle failed with 2 good looking blasts, but my FET worked, so it is all a bit random and who knows which are going to be good....theres every chance you have 1 or 2 good ones snuggling in right now [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah. You're right, probably I just have to wait and see. I will have my Beta on 13 April. 

I use IC, yesterday have very faint line, but I kind of knowing it might be my left over Novarel shot. For now I just keep myself busy, cooking Thai soup and cannot stop eating..haha.

Well, I don't know if you allow me to post picture, just to light up our conversation, I wall up this lobster while in Rhode Island! Super yummy.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7122/7057304909_664b191c6c.jpg


----------



## drsquid

rona- i may have to kill you now!! stuck at work, it is passover and the matzah is already gone. there is literally nothing i can eat =( id kill for that meal


----------



## Rona

drsquid said:


> rona- i may have to kill you now!! stuck at work, it is passover and the matzah is already gone. there is literally nothing i can eat =( id kill for that meal

Drsquid...opsss..hehe, it was yummy! Best seafood ever for a long time. I think because Rhode Island so close to the sea, so they gets fresh ones.

Don't drool on the picture


----------



## noasaint

Oh goodness that corn looks yummy!!! DH has been munching on matzah all day. We're going to grill some hamburgers in a little bit. Been busy cleaning the windows outside today and doing laundry. DH is not happy AF is here, he was hoping for a little action on Easter. LOL


----------



## manuiti

sarahincanada said:


> It was hard to have a full bladder and I overdid it and had to pee right before the FET. they would only allow me one cupful of pee to escape and I was dying to keep going!!!

haha! Oh I was so in the same boat. I went twice before they were ready but was only allowed to do a tiny bit. It's so hard not to keep going! And when they put the speculum in and then press down on your tummy with the scan thingy, it's like oooooooh concentrate! :haha: But watching the transfer is amazing and I got totally distracted. But as soon as I was back in my room the nurses passed me a bed pan. I know they're used to it, but I'm certainly not and I certainly couldn't do it with all of them standing there in the room with me. And even though I was bursting, even when they left me, I only managed to do a tiny bit and then my body was like, no way, this is just wrong! lol lol So I held out for another 30 minutes and then lowered my bed right now and snuck into the bathroom and had a bit of an Austin Powers wee. Ahhhhh! :smug:


Rona - that lobster dish looks deeeeelicious!!!


----------



## Buster1

Good luck Rona and Manuiti I have my fingers crossed for both of you.


----------



## crystal443

Rona- that lobster looks sooooo good :thumbup: stay positive :)

Manuiti- good luck!!!! And try to take it easy :) 

Sarah- how are things?

Daisy-great numbers :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Im great Crystal how about you, when is your first scan?


----------



## crystal443

Not until May 25th:growlmad: they don't scan here until week 12/13..seems like forever away:haha::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

here if its a natural bfp and you dont want to do the screening for downs etc you dont get one till 20 weeks! I had one at 7 weeks to confirm a viable pregnancy and be discharged from my FS, then one at 12ish weeks as part of the screening. 6 more weeks till the next and it feels like forever!
Im still so thrilled you got your bfp, what an amazing story!


----------



## Rona

Thanks Crystal, so excited for you.

Sarah, you're an inspiration :)

Manuiti, good luck!!! It will be crazy 2WW. I only have few more days to do my BETA.


----------



## sarahincanada

why thank you rona :kiss:
which day is your beta and how many dp a 5dt is it? mine was 9dp5dt, or 14 dpo. how are you feeling?


----------



## Rona

Sarah,

My BETA will be on the 13th April 2012. This Friday! Friday the 13th? Hmmm...hehe.

That will be my 9dp5dt or 14 dpo also. This morning I did another HPT CI...and starkly white. Do you think I still have hope Sarah? I see so many IVF people who gets pregnant got their positive as early as 5dp5dt. Am I out already?


----------



## sarahincanada

no definitely not. if you are not getting anything by thursday/friday I would assume you are probably out but its still early. I dont know what a CI test is, I only used FRERs. My cheapies didnt show much till nearer beta time.
If you google you will find lots of people saying they didnt get a bfp till 6dp, 7dp etc.


----------



## hockey24

Rona said:


> Sarah,
> 
> My BETA will be on the 13th April 2012. This Friday! Friday the 13th? Hmmm...hehe.
> 
> That will be my 9dp5dt or 14 dpo also. This morning I did another HPT CI...and starkly white. Do you think I still have hope Sarah? I see so many IVF people who gets pregnant got their positive as early as 5dp5dt. Am I out already?

Rona - you are definitely not out! Go stalk the IVF Successes page - there are so many listed if you scroll through the entire thread that didn't get their BFP until 8 or 9 DP5DT - so do not lose your positive thinking!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rona

Sarah,

I probably said it according to my interpretation CI means cheapie internet strip test? Did I say it backward, should be Internet Cheapie? :)

Now I am thinking to stop at the pharmacy on the way back from work to get FRER....

Hockey, thanks for the reassurance....I will trying to hold on my hope. Cramping on and off, nothing major but probably due to the meds that I still taking.


----------



## drsquid

oy this progesterone is evil. sore boobs. tired and irritable. id be cranky anyway working 8 days straight (this is day 4 hr number 32 out of 79) but wow, it is barely covered by a thin veneer.


----------



## hockey24

Rona said:


> Sarah,
> 
> I probably said it according to my interpretation CI means cheapie internet strip test? Did I say it backward, should be Internet Cheapie? :)
> 
> Now I am thinking to stop at the pharmacy on the way back from work to get FRER....
> 
> Hockey, thanks for the reassurance....I will trying to hold on my hope. Cramping on and off, nothing major but probably due to the meds that I still taking.

Go buy the FRER - they are more sensitive than the internet cheapies. :thumbup:


----------



## hockey24

drsquid said:


> oy this progesterone is evil. sore boobs. tired and irritable. id be cranky anyway working 8 days straight (this is day 4 hr number 32 out of 79) but wow, it is barely covered by a thin veneer.

Evil is correct - and to top it off, the progesterone gives you pregnancy like symptoms just to Mind F you! :wacko:


----------



## drsquid

at least im finally not feeling as bloaty and uncomfortable as i was. my belly is def fatter (apparently gonal f can cause fat depositionthere.. im hoping that is actually true and it will go away). i havent symptom spot since the 1st round because i honestly think it is pointless and will just make you crazy. just as if i ever get a pos i dont plan on poas again because then you just make yourself crazy about whether it is getting darker. this is the first progesterone cycle so i cant do my usual and just wait for af to arrive cause ive found that less painful than a bfn. not sure if ill get a beta on the 19th or not. or just poas and stop the progesterone if it is neg.


----------



## hockey24

drsquid said:


> at least im finally not feeling as bloaty and uncomfortable as i was. my belly is def fatter (apparently gonal f can cause fat depositionthere.. im hoping that is actually true and it will go away). i havent symptom spot since the 1st round because i honestly think it is pointless and will just make you crazy. just as if i ever get a pos i dont plan on poas again because then you just make yourself crazy about whether it is getting darker. this is the first progesterone cycle so i cant do my usual and just wait for af to arrive cause ive found that less painful than a bfn. not sure if ill get a beta on the 19th or not. or just poas and stop the progesterone if it is neg.

Is that true re: gonal f causing fat deposits in your belly? That would explain some things. I used Follistim for my first 3 IUI's and while I gained weight, it wasn't awful and distributed out. I used Gonal F for my IVF cycle and gained even more weight and its all in my stomach. And I'm sorry to say - still there a month after the failed cycle. The diet began today!! :flower:


----------



## manuiti

Rona said:


> Manuiti, good luck!!! It will be crazy 2WW. I only have few more days to do my BETA.

Roll on beta day for you hun - hang in there. I'm with the others in agreeing that you're definitely not out yet. I've been told to wait until 14dp3dt, which happens to be on a Sunday, so then told to wait until the Monday before I do my blood test. My plan is to try and forget about the whole thing until then... failing miserably so far. lol



drsquid said:


> oy this progesterone is evil. sore boobs. tired and irritable. id be cranky anyway working 8 days straight (this is day 4 hr number 32 out of 79) but wow, it is barely covered by a thin veneer.

I've found I've become really easy to offend as of late. I'm taking everything and anything far to personally. So I've decided to try not to react to anything (unless of course it's going to make me want to cry) and just sleep on it and if I'm still offended in the morning then I can react. I've got sore boobs too but that started for me when I started with the Orgalutran. The progesterone seems to have made mine grow a bit though as DH was thrilled to point out to me on Skype tonight.


----------



## noasaint

I agree. You're not out yet!

GonalF didn't make me bloated thank goodness. I really thought I had very little side effects but now I'm noticing since I stopped it that I'm super emotional and tired. Work is so stressful that it's hard to tell which is making me crazy!

Going in for my pre IVF bloodwork and antral follice sonogram this morning and I've got a headache. Hoping she can find my vein with no issues, otherwise I think I may cry or scream.


----------



## Rona

Talking about the bloodwork, I remember on my baseline day, the nurse trained a new nurse, the new nurse is Vietnamese. The old nurse was teaching her and asked her to point out what vein that she suppose to poke, the new ones pointed it out. She said 'good'!

On my next visit, the new nurse take in charge...I was nervous like crazy! Because I knew she is new. I don't have issues with blood draw, rarely they cannot find the vein. At first she said "Wat your nam and bird?" Okay I catch that and told her my name and my birth date. Then she gave me a soft ball to squeeze, then she said "SQUID!!!"....I said huh???? Took me few seconds to catch what she meant...ohhhhh squeezeeeee....hehe.

My 3rd one, she also the one who did it, she tie my arm with the band, and then said "SQUID!!!". This time I already understand her. But then my arm felt numb, cool....and she having hard time draw the blood, she asked me "Are you ok?"....I said nooooo, you forgot to loosen the rubber band! hahahah. Geshhh.


----------



## manuiti

noasaint - all the best for today hun!!! Hope it goes ok... and that you don't get someone like poor Rona had!!!

Rona - OMG!!! That's just so cringe-worthy!


----------



## drsquid

rona- omg id lose it if someone said squid.. thatd be the best.. i actually know the word in vietnamese but thatd likely confuse her =)

afm- day 5 of 8. on hour 40 of 79 (or 82 of 111.5 if you count in last m-w as i had thurs off). ive hit the wall,. forgot to check the menu for the cafeteria at work today.. .again nothign i can eat.. sure the one year i decide to actually care about passover (im not a religious jew, just cultural, im pretty much an atheist (though i consider myself an apathetic, in that i dont bother questioning or denying the existence of a higher being, it just isnt part of my life)). noodle soup, pasta etc. and by dinner the box of matzah i bullied them into finding had disappeared again. i tried to buy some last night but the store was out. just cranky icky yuck today. feeling bloaty again which had pretty much gone away. a bit crampy (though tmi that may be a bowel issue). face is broken out etc. luckily i have the pick of the litter in coworkers this week so that helps but.. just treading water.


----------



## DaisyQ

I have some news. I just got back from my appointment at RMA NY to discuss next steps. My doctor is very open to doing whatever his patients want to do. He gave me the option of continuing with clomid and IUI (no thank you), or moving onto injectables or IVF. We discussed the pros/cons to each. Injectables is less expensive and invasive, but less effective. Given my insurance situation (10K max for fertility treatment), we've decided not to use my benefit on treatments that have lower success rates, and go straight to IVF, should this current cycle not take. 

I am a little torn - I was strongly considering doing IVF at RMA NJ instead of RMA NY, since their success rates are much higher. That said, I feel like it will be more expensive for me at RMA NJ - my copays will be $50 instead of $10 with my current doctor. AND, I would most likely not be able to start an IVF cycle with a new doctor so quickly.

I think what I will do is try a cycle of IVF with my current doctor, and if it doesn't work out, I will try to get a job in NJ that covers infertility (NJ has better state mandates for infertility coverage), and then switch to RMA NJ. So I have a plan.

My IVF protocol is a long protocol with BCP and Lupron. I will be starting BCP in about 2 weeks if this cycle is a bust, and egg retrieval will be sometime in late May most likely. 

I am excited and scared. Excited to be doing something that has a much higher success rate (my doctor quoted me 50% after one try, 75% after two tries), but scared it won't work and I won't be able to afford another round. Please GOD let this work.


----------



## drsquid

daisy- fingers crossed for you that this cycle works and you dont even have to go to the first ivf =)


----------



## noasaint

manuiti said:


> noasaint - all the best for today hun!!! Hope it goes ok... and that you don't get someone like poor Rona had!!!!

No such luck. Same tech as always but today she had problems finding the vein in my right arm so she moved to the left. 4 tubes of blood later and I'm out the door with a nice bruise in my right arm. My sono was uneventful although she said I had lots of eggs left from the injectables cycle and that my AF will probably be longer than usual since it's so light. Great.

Good luck Daisy!!! Wishing you the best.


----------



## Rona

Daisy,

I totally understand how it feel. That's why we're here, even all of us probably never met in person, but I think we have something in common. The urge and dream to become a mother. I don't have success either yet, but I want you to know, you're not alone. Hang in there and a big hug! I hope whatever you decide it will be a success one. You're still young and your chances much higher.

I just look at my statements for my trip in NY...wow! It will take me 2 months to cover all those expenses...haha. Hope it worth it.

Sarah, on the other note, what protocol do you use? Sorry I try to search back but this thread is getting huge and cannot find it.

If this cycle failed, what do you guys think the suitable protocol for me? For the one that I did recently, is Antagonist protocol. Straight to stim on Day 3 after period with:

1. Bravele (150) + Menopur (150) - 2 vials each
2. Centrotide - for three days before trigger
3. Novarel as trigger
4. Estrace
5. Endometrin
6. Hexadethasone
7. Baby aspirin
8. Prenatal Vits

On baseline I had 9 follicles
On retrieval they retrieved 5 eggs, all mature and all fertilized with ICSI and AH
All eggs fertilized but all grow slow to Morulas (as per Day 4 embryos)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Rona (and Squid and noasaint). I appreciate your kind words.

I have no idea about IVF protocols, but I'm sure you could discuss it with CNY? Can you make a phone appointment to discuss next steps if this doesn't work?


----------



## sarahincanada

Daisy thats a great plan and Im hopeful that your first IVF will work.

rona her was my protocol below, its hard to say what protocol would be best if this cycle hasnt worked. Ask your FS why would be the reasoning for the slow growth? however I do think that sometimes its just luck which are good eggs in any given month. they might be able to put you on slightly higher dose...I was on 375 in total, my FS said it was an aggressive plan due to my age.

*Nov 4-7 (CD3-6):* 300 Gonal F plus 75 Repronex *Nov 8 (CD7):* 17 follicles *Nov 8-9 (CD7-8):* 250 Gonal F plus 75 Repronex + Ganirelix *Nov 10 (CD9):* 19 follicles, 150 Gonal F plus 75 Repronex + Ganirelix. *Nov 11 (CD10):* 19 follicles, HCG trigger *Nov 13 (CD12):* ER, 20 eggs collected, all mature and injected *Nov 14:* 19 embryos *Nov 15:* 17 embryos *Nov 16:* 16 embryos *Nov 18:* Day 5 Transfer of 2 blasts *Nov 19:* 8 blasts frozen! *Nov 28:* BFN or chemical....beta was a '6' *January:* FET [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:dust::dust::dust:
to all those in the 2WW, hoping for a bfp in here very soon :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Sarah, can I ask you about icsi? What factored into your decision to use icsi? My doctor says he doesn't think we'll need it, but in terrified my eggs won't fertilize without it.


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> Sarah, can I ask you about icsi? What factored into your decision to use icsi? My doctor says he doesn't think we'll need it, but in terrified my eggs won't fertilize without it.

oh Im a huge believer in ICSI! it was $1200 ontop of the $10,000 and so to me was worth adding when Im paying so much money already. my FS said that she recommends for all older patients, she mentioned we could do 50/50 but I thought why risk it. Ive read how older eggs can be harder to penetrate and wondered if that could be my problem, and all my 20 eggs fertilized with ICSI so I really feel that was my issue, as all other tests came back great and I responded so well. 

Someone who is also 39 in the assisted folder did 50/50 and 2 of 13 fertilized regular, 7 of 13 fertilized ICSI....thats 5 eggs difference. So I feel everyone should do it if they can (I dont know of any reasons not too, but perhaps there are reasons).

If I hadny said yes to ICSI at the beginning I know my clinic would have kept a good eye on the fertilization and if nothing happened they would have suggested doing it, but Im not sure if other clinics do that. Theres many BFN stories in the assisted folder that had a poor fertilization rate and I cant help but wonder what have happened if they'd ICSId. Some girls have nothing fertilize but ICSI wasnt mentioned so I dont think all clinics do the 'keeping an eye' thing at the beginning.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you for your input. I'm definitely going to push for it. I don't want to risk it. At least 50/50, if not all. 

Maybe he's not suggesting it for me because my husband's sperm looks reasonably ok, aside from 6% morph, and he has two kids from a prior marriage. ? Or maybe because I'm not yet in the 35+ age bracket? just about there though.


----------



## manuiti

Noasaint - oh man, sorry to hear hun. Can you ask for a different person next time???

Daisy - I totally agree with Sarah. My RE didn't really give me an option, he decided we were doing ICSI right from the first consult. DHs SA was perfect and it was just because I would likely have tough old eggs that his sperm might struggle to get through. And with ICSI, of my 4 mature eggs retrieved, 3 fertilised. Who knows what the outcome would have been without it. I also don't know of any downsides, so personally would go for it as it would seem to increase your chances of getting over the fertilisation hurdle.

afm - I finally got my AMH results back today. A bit late considering I've now completed the IVF cycle, but I'm glad my RE didn't wait for them because all they do is confirm what we already knew - that I've got very low ovarian reserve... 0.2ng/ml. I sent the results to my RE and he just emailed back 'hahahaha - but we got eggs out of you anyway!'. lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you manuiti! 

Sounds like your RE has a good sense of humor. I like it!


----------



## manuiti

Oh Daisy, the man's stark raving bonkers! He warned us that he was at the first consult. He said it's an already hard enough thing to go through, there's no need for him to be serious all the time and unnecessarily add to it all. I think he's just fab!


----------



## DaisyQ

That's awesome! I love it.


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> Thank you for your input. I'm definitely going to push for it. I don't want to risk it. At least 50/50, if not all.
> 
> Maybe he's not suggesting it for me because my husband's sperm looks reasonably ok, aside from 6% morph, and he has two kids from a prior marriage. ? Or maybe because I'm not yet in the 35+ age bracket? just about there though.

my hubbies sperm count is excellent, it seemed to be my age was the reason she recommended ICSI. perhaps as you are only 34 its not the forefront of their mind and perhaps they find most people dont need it. I suppose on here we just read about so many IVF bfn's which could be due to many other factors, but a poor fertilization rate could be assisted with ICSI, it just seems they find that out a bit too late as you dont know you have poor fertilization until the egg and sperm are in the dish. People doing IVF obviously want it to work first time (due to cost factors if nothing else), so thats why I say add it!


----------



## Rona

Thanks Sarah! You're so lucky that you have so many eggs and many fertilized at your age. It seems you have Antagonist protocol. I am thinking going to microdose Lupron (MDL). But is waiting reply from my RE. 

It is sad, my BETA is tomorrow, but I already plan for my second IVF! In my heart I know this going to be a fail cycle because I use FRER and it stark white. I feel numb, very low and I hope I don't fall into depression. I am trying so hard to be positive and tell myself "it's not my time yet"...hang in there, be patience and your time will come. But it soooo hard because in my head always asking "Why???".

Anyway enough ranting, will be a busy day at work, so at least I can take my head off this IVF thing.

Good luck to those who waiting for the results and who in the cycle :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Rona, :hugs: I hope you get your bfp asap. 

Sarah, thanks. I agree - I'm going to push for it. I don't wantbto risk poor fertilization. :flower:


----------



## hockey24

Rona said:


> Thanks Sarah! You're so lucky that you have so many eggs and many fertilized at your age. It seems you have Antagonist protocol. I am thinking going to microdose Lupron (MDL). But is waiting reply from my RE.
> 
> It is sad, my BETA is tomorrow, but I already plan for my second IVF! In my heart I know this going to be a fail cycle because I use FRER and it stark white. I feel numb, very low and I hope I don't fall into depression. I am trying so hard to be positive and tell myself "it's not my time yet"...hang in there, be patience and your time will come. But it soooo hard because in my head always asking "Why???".
> 
> Anyway enough ranting, will be a busy day at work, so at least I can take my head off this IVF thing.
> 
> Good luck to those who waiting for the results and who in the cycle :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

As my fertility therapist has told me - the best thing you can do is to keep moving forward and to have a plan. So the fact you are planning for your next IVF is not a bad thing - it helps keep you sane and focused. :flower:

But your definitely not out until the bloodwork says you are so don't give up hope yet!! :thumbup:


----------



## manuiti

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Rona. But I agree with Hockey, you're not out until the bloodwork says so. Still got my FXd for you.


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> Thanks Sarah! You're so lucky that you have so many eggs and many fertilized at your age. It seems you have Antagonist protocol. I am thinking going to microdose Lupron (MDL). But is waiting reply from my RE.
> 
> It is sad, my BETA is tomorrow, but I already plan for my second IVF! In my heart I know this going to be a fail cycle because I use FRER and it stark white. I feel numb, very low and I hope I don't fall into depression. I am trying so hard to be positive and tell myself "it's not my time yet"...hang in there, be patience and your time will come. But it soooo hard because in my head always asking "Why???".
> 
> Anyway enough ranting, will be a busy day at work, so at least I can take my head off this IVF thing.
> 
> Good luck to those who waiting for the results and who in the cycle :)

big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I was lucky to have so many fertilize, but when I got my BFN after having 2 transfered I did wonder if I would ever get pregnant. I know how hard it is, asking yourself WHY, believe me I know. I wish now I could have told myself 'hang in there, you will be pregnant in 2 months'. You have the back up of extra cycles and you have every chance to get pregnant with one of them. If this cycle is a bfn then hopefully your clinic has learnt something about your response and next time will be better. I want so much for everyone to get their BFPs :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Rona

Thanks so much ladies for make me feel better. You guys awesome!

I agree with Sarah about ICSI. I did on all 5 and all 5 fertilized. I also did the Assisted Hatching (AH), but both including in the package price that I purchased.

Sarah, my RE is out until Monday, for now my nurse told me she will discuss with him on Monday of what will be my next protocol. But she said actually I am responding good and have good eggs for my age. To have 5 and all fertilized she said is good. But my RE will give me more info next week.

I am planning to take DHEA also. I need to go back to check where Sarah wrote about DHEA...:)

Other than that, if this cycle fail, I will schedule the polyp removal surgery. My Dr. in Austin found one just a day before my trip to NY.


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> I am planning to take DHEA also. I need to go back to check where Sarah wrote about DHEA...:)

I think it was someone else mentioning DHEA, I just took CoQ10.

If you need to do another cycle how long would you wait?


----------



## Rona

sarahincanada said:


> Rona said:
> 
> 
> I am planning to take DHEA also. I need to go back to check where Sarah wrote about DHEA...:)
> 
> I think it was someone else mentioning DHEA, I just took CoQ10.
> 
> If you need to do another cycle how long would you wait?Click to expand...

I can go in anytime I am ready. But I plan to do it end of June, which about 2 months from now. First I have to take care of the polyp first, then next menses start my 2nd cycle IVF. This time I asked the RE if I can use birth control because of our tight schedule. That way we can plan the retrieve and transfer dates. I really want to buy the flight ticket early so it can save us, and also my husband has his final exam around that time. He only can miss 2 classes per semester and already did on our first IVF. So don't want him to be in trouble.


----------



## l8bloomer

sarahincanada said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, can I ask you about icsi? What factored into your decision to use icsi? My doctor says he doesn't think we'll need it, but in terrified my eggs won't fertilize without it.
> 
> oh Im a huge believer in ICSI! it was $1200 ontop of the $10,000 and so to me was worth adding when Im paying so much money already. my FS said that she recommends for all older patients, she mentioned we could do 50/50 but I thought why risk it. Ive read how older eggs can be harder to penetrate and wondered if that could be my problem, and all my 20 eggs fertilized with ICSI so I really feel that was my issue, as all other tests came back great and I responded so well.
> 
> Someone who is also 39 in the assisted folder did 50/50 and 2 of 13 fertilized regular, 7 of 13 fertilized ICSI....thats 5 eggs difference. So I feel everyone should do it if they can (I dont know of any reasons not too, but perhaps there are reasons).
> 
> If I hadny said yes to ICSI at the beginning I know my clinic would have kept a good eye on the fertilization and if nothing happened they would have suggested doing it, but Im not sure if other clinics do that. Theres many BFN stories in the assisted folder that had a poor fertilization rate and I cant help but wonder what have happened if they'd ICSId. Some girls have nothing fertilize but ICSI wasnt mentioned so I dont think all clinics do the 'keeping an eye' thing at the beginning.Click to expand...

Sarah, thanks for all the information. I was a little hesitant but I have now decided to do ICSI.


----------



## hockey24

:thumbup: Rona - good luck today with your Beta! Fx'd for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Rona, :dust:

Wishing with all my heart you get a BFP today.


----------



## manuiti

Got everything crossed for you today Rona!!!
:dust:


----------



## LLbean

Good Luck Rona!


----------



## Rona

Awww...you guys so sweet! Just came back from my BETA, now is the waiting game.

Thanks ladies, I will update once I know the result.


----------



## drsquid

fingers crossed rona


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, just an update...it's not working this time. As expected. I am doing fine. Honestly I received the news very calm. Probably because I already kind of knew it by doing daily HPT up to my BETA day.

Thanks for all the support :)


----------



## manuiti

Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Rona! I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time, but I'm so glad you've got a plan already. And here's looking forward to getting that polyp removed and better luck with the next go.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: So glad you paid for the 3 cycles - better luck next time. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I feel you Rona, my last IVF cycle was like that too... glad you have more lined up :dance:


----------



## noasaint

So sorry Rona :(

Squid, i thought about you a lot yesterday. When I was having my saline sono the RE was asking about my insurance since she was so shocked they approved everything already and have been so easy to deal with. She told me that single women using donors tend to have to jump through hoops with insurance companies and that she's constantly writing letters to try and get their treatments approved. It's horrible, ridiculous even. I see no reason to make a women jump through hoops to have a child!!!


----------



## drsquid

rona- sorry *hugs*

noasaint- heh thanks.. it was easy for me... mine doesnt cover it PERIOD.. so no hoops just straight out of pocket regardless. glad you are having a reasonable time of it with your company


----------



## hockey24

Rona 

:hugs::hugs::hug::hug::hugs:

Glad you were already working on your next plan! There is so little that we have control over in the TTC process but having a plan of attack is one thing you can control! 

Will be anxious to hear what your next protocol will be.


----------



## Rona

Thanks ladies :). 

Hockey, I already called my Dr. in Austin for the polyp removal, looks like around end of April. Then I can start immediately with the next period. I was thinking giving my body rest around one month, then proceed sometimes in July. For now I am thinking starting with vitamins and light exercise. I still don't know what my next protocol will be. My RE is out of town and only back on next Monday. I will hear something around that time. Now time to stock meds!


----------



## sarahincanada

Oh Im sorry Rona :hugs::hugs: so glad you have the other back ups and a plan moving ahead. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

So sorry Rona :hugs: glad you've got our next cycle planned


----------



## Buster1

Sorry Rona, sending you lots of :hugs:. You have such a wonderful attitude and I'm glad you have a plan in place to continue.


----------



## Watson101

So sorry it didn't work this time Rona. I think your attitude is amazing. Keeping everything crossed for a BFP on your next one. XX


----------



## hockey24

So I got some potentially good news from my FS today. :flower: Went in for my surgery consult for my fibroid removal next week. Both doctors felt that after reviewing the MRI that the fibroid was too small to remove through the robotic surgery but due to its location, that it still needed to be removed. 

They feel they can do a combination laparascopy and hysteroscopy (sp) and remove the fibroid without making any incision into the uterus by scraping it out. It's only 0.6 x 0.7 cm so as long as they can locate it, they should be able to get it out easily. :winkwink:

With this type of procedure, the wait time to try and conceive changes from 4 months to 1 or 2 months. That is just fantastic news!!:happydance::happydance:

Worst case scenario is they have to make an incision and I'm back to a 4 month recovery - which is what I was expecting to begin with. 

So Fx'd that they can scrape it out (as awful as that sounds!):wacko:


----------



## Rona

Hockey, everything will be okay and hang in there :)...I will have my polyp surgery next week. Still going crazy of paying the insurance co pay. The hospital want me to pay $1200 in advance to satisfy my deductible. They won't do it if I don't pay that amount. Just crazy, no matter if we have health insurance, it still expensive.

I also get a news from my RE that want me to do Estrogen Primming Protocol (EPP) for the next one. So I already asked for the list of meds....that will cost me over $3000. When this going to end...I am ready to pull my hair..haha

Take care.


----------



## hockey24

Now what does a Estrogen Primming Protocol involve???


----------



## Rona

That's a good question Hockey, I myself still learning about it...lol! What I read sometimes the use only Estrogen patch before the period start and then stim as normal. So this more like EPP/Antagonist. But my RE put me on Lupron start a week before my menses. The use the combination of Lupron with estrogen (which is estrace) to send signal to recruit more follicles and hopefully more eggs. Then I will stim as normal as Antagonist protocol.


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey thats great news! hoping they will be able to do it that way seeing as its small. I told you before for my polyp removal I was allowed to BD as soon as bleeding sopped and I got a positive ov stick a week later and BD'd. And they do say a trauma in the uterus can help blood flow and a bfp, so hope you can take advantage of that too. 

rona thats so annoying. sometimes when I think of how much I spent on getting a bfp it outstands me as most people get it for no cost...close to $15,000 in total. however when you think of what you will spend on the child in their lifetime its a small amount. when you get your bfp you will forget all the cost, I promise :hugs:


----------



## Rona

Sarah,

According to my calendar my ovulation will be 3 days after the surgery! I am not sure if I can BD or not. It is funny, even with IVF the fertility friend never failed to predict correctly when my menses due.

Sarah, was you menses heavier compare to normal when you failed your IVF? Mine incredibly heavy.

I just called Compassionate Care Program to see if they will approve me for Gonal F :)...we will see. Try to save as much money as we can. I agree with you Sarah, the cost of IVF sooooo expensive. But as you said, when it success, we will forget all those.


----------



## sarahincanada

rona yes I do think my period after failed IVF was quite heavy. My periods had actually become quite light when on clomid and injectables for my iui....barely lasting 2 days. so the one after IVF was more like a normal one or slightly heavier. I looked at it like a cleansing and a new beginning. I had a whole month off before my FET and was able to enjoy christmas etc. I just didnt know then that in Jan I would get my bfp....you just never know whats around the corner :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hockey, great news!

Rona, I know, everything is so $$ - it's good that you now know your new protocol and can focus on the next cycle.

AFM, still waiting! I'm 11-12 DPO. Waiting until Friday or Saturday to test. If BFN, I start BCP next week.


----------



## manuiti

Hockey - that's great!

Rona - yeah, ivf is so expensive, and it's so unfair that so little of it is covered.

afm - I caved and tested. 


Spoiler
I'm 10dp3dt but I didn't test out my Ovidrel trigger so am worried it could still be that. But it's the first time I have ever seen this, so whatever it is, it made me smile.

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/IMG_0247.jpg


----------



## Rona

Manuiti...OMG! I saw your status said "Possible 1st ever BFP!". I hope that's true and keep us posted!


----------



## crystal443

Manuiti- That is a BFP:happydance::happydance::happydance: Your trigger would be gone by now:thumbup: Congrats!!!!!!

Hockey- So glad things are moving forward, maybe you won't need your cycle of IVF :hugs::hugs:

Rona- We did 3 cycles of IVF and all BFN, I don't regret doing IVF because I found alot of things out about myself and my cycles:thumbup: as Sarah said once you get your BFP, you forget everything you've spent :hugs::hugs: 

Daisy- I hope you don't need BCP next week but if so I've got everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Sarah- Hope your feeling well:thumbup: I'm just waiting until the scan:wacko: which is not until 13 weeks so I'm going a bit crazy waiting:haha::haha: I've got MS and its getting a bit worse each day but it'll soon ease up I'm sure:thumbup:


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies,

I would like to ask for those of you who take Bravelle and Menopur how much you paid for those?

Thanks :)


----------



## LLbean

Manuiti!!!!! :dance::happydance:


----------



## Rona

Oh my...that's super super nice line Manuiti! Congrats!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Manuiti!! Congrats!!


----------



## Buster1

Congrats Manuiti healthy and happy 9 months to you.

Hockey that's great news about your fibroid surgery. I bet you'll be back to ttc before you know it.


----------



## hockey24

manuiti said:


> Hockey - that's great!
> 
> Rona - yeah, ivf is so expensive, and it's so unfair that so little of it is covered.
> 
> afm - I caved and tested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm 10dp3dt but I didn't test out my Ovidrel trigger so am worried it could still be that. But it's the first time I have ever seen this, so whatever it is, it made me smile.
> 
> https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/IMG_0247.jpg

That is a beautiful line and most definitely a BFP!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

manuiti said:


> Hockey - that's great!
> 
> Rona - yeah, ivf is so expensive, and it's so unfair that so little of it is covered.
> 
> afm - I caved and tested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm 10dp3dt but I didn't test out my Ovidrel trigger so am worried it could still be that. But it's the first time I have ever seen this, so whatever it is, it made me smile.
> 
> https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/IMG_0247.jpg

Omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss:


----------



## Watson101

Manuiti - that's just fantastic news!!! congratulations xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Update on me - I tested 2 days early and BFN. I'm to wait until Saturday, test again, and then BFN, stop the progesterone.


----------



## drsquid

Bfn of course. Trying to decide if I want to waste the money on a beta. It is extremely unlikely that a day 14 is neg and yet I'm still preg. I've tried fooling myself into that before. Now I'm going to have to deal with telling the clinic I want free rounds etc. and picking a new donor, sigh. I really thought id be joining you bfps this month.


----------



## manuiti

DaisyQ & DrS - :hugs::hugs::hugs: but I'm still holding out hope for both of you.


----------



## sarahincanada

omg Manuiti thats great news! I was wondering how the 2WW'ers were doing on this thread. FX for the rest :hugs:

crystal the wait for scans are horrible! but the sickness is a good sign so I kept holding onto that as I was very sick. I have my 18 week scan in just over 2 weeks, nervous for that as its the first time they really look over bub and measure everything. I guess the worry never ends!


----------



## Milty

Yeah:happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- are you finding out gender at your scan? very exciting :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

no, hubby really doesnt want to know, Im on the fence....one day I want to know and the next I want the surprise. I did tell him if we are lucky enough to have a #2 then we would find out that time, so we experience both. I suppose finding out #2 will be more exciting as you are finding out if same or different.
however I might break down on the scan and ask, but Im going to try not to!!!!

how are you feeling?


----------



## Milty

You could do that new trend ... where the scan tech writes it down on a piece of paper and seals it in an envelope...Then you take the envelope to a baker and they make a cake (usually baby shower cake) ...then you and all your family or who ever you want to be there get together and cut the cake!!...If it is pink inside it's a girl if it is blue inside it's a boy!... very exciting that way to find out and you can have somebody video it....


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww! I love that idea! I was thinking about doing something similar. Having DH know and having a baby shower planned where I won't know til I get there. I want it to be a surprise, but at the same time, I want to pick out gender specific clothes, etc.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, and I'm out. Onto IVF. Nervous, excited and scared. The upside is that dh and I have gotten back to sex for sex instead of it being for baby making, and it feels like such a relief. 

Sarah, good luck at your scan.


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- I'm on the fence as well :shrug: it really doesn't matter boy or girl but DH does want to find out because everything is pink or blue so if we don't find out I'll be leaving everything until the baby is born:shrug: I have a feeling its a boy but DH says girl:haha::haha: I think we'll probably end up finding out but it does seem to take the fun out of it a bit:shrug:

I feel ok, really tired, not too sick but nauseated alot which is about the same that I had with DD and DS, my boobs are shockingly sore and I've gone from a B/C cup to a DD in a few short weeks:wacko::haha::haha:

Daisy- so sorry but I really think you're going to have better luck with IVF:hugs: can't wait until you start your cycle :hugs:

Milty- That would be a fun way to find out the gender:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

I don't know how you could stand not knowing. I had no choice with mine as we only has one ultrasound in the whole pregnancy and her legs were crossed so we had no luck... Glad it was a girl as I had no boy names picked out :rofl:


----------



## drsquid

daisy- sorry but *hugs* good luck with the next step. if this month doesnt work im planning on moving to ivf too

if i ever manage to get pregnant i dont want to find out. so few surprises in left


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal i dont find everything is pink or blue...theres definitely gender neutral things out there....I recently started buying a few clothes, mainly white, cream or yellow onsies and pjs. the proper clothes can wait till the baby is born...those seem to be more specific but I did find a cute brown and white striped hoody outfit that would look fine on a girl too! and the room Im going green and brown. It would be easier to find out, I would just prefer to know as a couple and hubby really doesnt want to know (although he would if I really insisted, but Im so on the fence so just going with him as his opinion is stronger). Definitely will find out if theres a #2 though!

as for boobs I hear ya! I keep joking that Im showing on my boobs as they are huge and I dont have much of a bump yet (just rounded tummy). My mum claims she didnt have a bump until 6 months with her first, she thinks being tall it tends to distribute differently. Hope your nausea eases, I had it so bad but finally weaned off the medication and I seem to be fine.

milty that is such a cute idea!!

daisy sorry to hear that, but excited you are moving forward with IVF!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah..yeah even white clothing is hard to come by here..we were looking around last weekend and even size 0000 is boy or girl, I think if I dig hard enough I can probably find a few things that could go either way :shrug: I imagine if the scan person asks do we want to know? I won't be able to help myself:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

I can pretty much tell you I have to know...I mean I have to have to know...I can't wait and will probably pay out of pocket for a couple private scans early until I find out...

Also I would just like to mention that it drives me so crazy when people don't find out...even you guys I'm just dying to know what you are having...

I tried to bribe my sisters scan tech when she wouldn't find out...:blush:


----------



## drsquid

Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off. I have to go by work for something else tomorrow. Pondering talking to doc about 2 wks of birth control to see
What happens rather than unmedicated. I realize we get into this spiral but... I just cant take 2 months off from trying. Seeing babies everywhere is killing me and every months
Chances are lower


----------



## crystal443

Milty-:rofl::rofl::rofl: You'd get along great with my DH because he has to has to know as well:haha::haha: So I guess you'll be finding out the gender:shrug::haha::haha:

DrSquid-I would def find out about BCP :thumbup: if anything it puts you in suspended TTC so your not wasting eggs when you don't need to and your ovaries def need a break before IVF. Even with a break mine thought they were on permanant vacation:wacko:


----------



## hockey24

Drsquid - I found that some time on BCP's really helped get rid of any cysts I had developed. So that might be a good thing for you and at the same time, prep you for IVF. And I don't blame you, I would probably think about skipping the trip as well - but get all the information you can first. Don't want to cancel a much needed vacation, if you can work around it. 

AFM - had my surgery this morning and it went much better than they expected. They were able to do a lap / hysteroscopy and scrape out the fibroid rather than convert to the full on myomectomy - which is fantastic. I have pictures and it looks like they got it all out - just a small divot in my uterine wall now that will need to heal. 

Also, while they were in there - they noticed that I have some endometriosis and scar tissue from an old appendectomy. The doctor feels these were contributors to my infertility and why I haven't been able to conceive naturally. Hate to hear that - but at the same time, nice to know there were some reasons for why I haven't been able to get that glorious BFP. Without this surgery - I never would have known. 

I guess its a good thing we are on the IVF plan now since naturally clearly isn't going to work!!


----------



## pagey

Hi I am new to this I have had 2 ectopics and lost both tubes so I need IVF I was in denial for ages thinking I could create a miracle baby in that 1% region but now I have accepted defeat. I am going for my AMH test on 15th May and have been told that all the medical history is perfect so it all stands on my AMH results at the moment. I will be an egg donor too. I am 23. I am with Bourn Hall Colchester Clinic. I was wondering if anybody would be able to give me any info on the drug courses what it entails, the info pack said I would be on drugs for 10-12 weeks but that seems a very long time, does it sound correct to any of you? Babydust to all xxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> Sarah..yeah even white clothing is hard to come by here..we were looking around last weekend and even size 0000 is boy or girl, I think if I dig hard enough I can probably find a few things that could go either way :shrug: I imagine if the scan person asks do we want to know? I won't be able to help myself:haha::haha::haha:

oh thats too bad, in our stores they usually have one or two non gender items and a million gender specific!! 
I cant guarantee that I wont ask the tech when in the room doing the measurements (last time they had me come in first to do the technical stuff then got hubby) :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

Milty said:


> Also I would just like to mention that it drives me so crazy when people don't find out...even you guys I'm just dying to know what you are having...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

drsquid, thats difficult. I had to take a month off between my fresh failed cycle and my FET and I was annoyed as was thinking I dont have much time. but look the FET worked so sometimes things are how they have to be.
I agree with hockey regarding bcp and cancelling the trip.

hockey so glad everything went well! so how long did they tell you not to BD for in the end? Im so excited for your IVF I think you will do great. I never really had a reason why I couldnt get preggers naturally or with IUIs, so I choose to believe my egg shells are hard and needed the IVF with ICSI.


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hockey so glad everything went well! so how long did they tell you not to BD for in the end? Im so excited for your IVF I think you will do great. I never really had a reason why I couldnt get preggers naturally or with IUIs, so I choose to believe my egg shells are hard and needed the IVF with ICSI.

The doctor said we could try again within a month or two - so I'm hoping by June we're onto another IVF cycle. It will be good to know that my uterus is perfect and just waiting for the right little bean to be transferred. :thumbup: I have an appointment next week to follow up so I can ask more questions. Unfortunately I had to rely on my DH to get the scoop as I was still out of it when the doctor made his rounds. 

I totally agree with ICSI and Assisted Hatching for us "mature" ladies. Definitely good eggs in there - just need a little help going through the process. :happydance:


----------



## Buster1

Hockey glad everything went well today.


----------



## manuiti

hockey - so glad today went well. Got everything crossed for you for this next one now that everything's in good working order. :flower:

DrS - my RE put me on bcp before I started my cycle and said that it somehow forces the best eggs to the front of the queue for when you start the ivf cycle. Worth a shot anyway... :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

CONGRATS to you Manuiti!!!


----------



## manuiti

Thanks hun. Still very cautious & a bit nervous, but over the moon to see two pink lines for the first time in my life. Just keeping everything crossed that it sticks. :cloud9:


----------



## drsquid

well my current plan is.. us monday to see if i made a follie. while it feels kinda pointless to me plenty of people get pregnant with one egg (dare i say most people that arent us unlucky crew). if there is no follie.. well then that is when i have to ponder not going home and doing this as my skipped cycle. as far as i understand they start lupron etc the last week of the prior cycle before af. if i started bcp monday (with no follie) then did the 12 days, then af, then it would time PERFECTLY for the week i have off (the 22-31st). bah now im leaning back more towards that again...


----------



## LLbean

Manuiti may I ask...was it a natural or IVF BFP?

Never mind, just saw it...lol dates in Europe are backwards from here so you had a transfer on April 8th hehehe


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats manuiti!!! So exciting.


----------



## noasaint

drsquid said:


> Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off. I have to go by work for something else tomorrow. Pondering talking to doc about 2 wks of birth control to see
> What happens rather than unmedicated. I realize we get into this spiral but... I just cant take 2 months off from trying. Seeing babies everywhere is killing me and every months
> Chances are lower

Sorry drsquid :( I do know what you mean. I feel like everything is a race. We found out today we'll be doing ER in two months exactly to the day. I'm like that is way too far away!!!! AF should be here 2nd week of May and I wish we could start then. It's hard for me to get time off work, not sure what excuse I will make up to take a week off for ER and ET. I'm trying not to tell work people, things spread like wildfire there. And month end is a horrible time for me to take off, my boss is going to be pissed. Oh well.


----------



## drsquid

noasaint= yeah id not want to wait 2 months too... why two month wait? only really need 1 cycle off... yea once our schedule is made it is set in stone. id likely only take 1 day off (for er) 

so one of my friends at the gym who is an instructor told me tonight she is pregnant. i thnk i looked like she slapped me. she wasnt trying etc. bah gues that makes me know that working out a ton isnt a problem cuase she does CRAZY amounts

bah i know it is stupid but does anyone have that weird fear like there are onky a certain number of pregnancies to go around and everytime someone gets pregnant that decreases your chances.. stupid right? but it almost feels like that as everyone i know gets pregnant around me


----------



## sarahincanada

drsquid I definitely dont think that, but I do feel that everything happens for a reason and you get pregnant when you are supposed to, when the little soul is ready. I was upset when my fresh cycle of ivf failed, i was thinking wow 2 years, 3 IUIs and now still not pregnant after ivf. I was seriously thinking perhaps none of my frosties will be good either. but look 2 months later my FET worked. Look at how Crystal got pregnant after IVF. and another girl on here had 5 failed IUIs and got pregnant with twins on the 6th... how random is that, why did all the others not work and then x2. for some reason that was her magic month. so when you are feeling like others are taking away your chance just remember you never know when it will be your month and what is around the corner. and when it happens you will forget all the ttcing heartbreak.


----------



## crystal443

I agree with everything Sarah said :hugs::hugs: you forget in seconds how long you waited when you see that BFP. We tried 14 years for this little bean, did clomid, IVF and nothing. On a natural cycle it happened :shrug: We tried a while with DD as well and used clomid but DS we got pregnant first try and we used clomid so very random.

I remember Sarah was convinced none of her eggs were good, and was convinced she would have to do another frozen cycle and was deciding to put 2 back :shrug: The FS we used this time told me to treat every month like a potential month for a BFP regardless of infertility or whatever. He specializes in low AMH and difficult cases and he told us from the begining that he has seen some awesome things in his career and has seen BFP's from women he didn't think possible. 

I'm a big believer in it will happen when its supposed to, for us we just appreciate this little bean so much and looking back we were so busy with Brooke and JD we would have just been fitting another in but now we have the time again to really enjoy this little one :thumbup: The timing is perfect for us


----------



## hockey24

So looks I'm cleared to go back on the IVF train in June! Egg retrieval the week of the 18th. Of course, I have to make it through the base line scan and bloodwork but my uterus should be healed from surgery as early as my next cycle!! Amazing!! 

Feels good to be back on plan and moving forward!

drsquid - how did your scan go on Monday? How did the follies look? What's the plan?


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey thats great news! thats not far to wait at all. are you doing the exact same protocol?


----------



## sarahincanada

another example of how fertility works in weird ways

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-son--fall-pregnant-naturally-year-later.html

I wonder if getting pregnant with fertility and having a child can 'reset' the system somehow as Ive heard of this a lot. I probably wont be trying naturally after as will use my frosties but it would be interesting to know. How many of you are planning another after?


----------



## DaisyQ

The only think I hate about this article is the whole - "relax and you'll get pregnant" thing. So annoying.

I would like to have two children, but I don't know if I'd go through IVF again to make it happen... if we end up with only child after IVF, I think we'll probably just NTNP and see what happens.


----------



## DaisyQ

And yes! Great news Hockey!


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> The only think I hate about this article is the whole - "relax and you'll get pregnant" thing. So annoying.
> 
> I would like to have two children, but I don't know if I'd go through IVF again to make it happen... if we end up with only child after IVF, I think we'll probably just NTNP and see what happens.

yes I agree, it is annoying, however I do think the stress of TTCing and treatments does work against many people. I am just interested to know if infertility can be reversed when you get pregnant and have a baby.


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hockey thats great news! thats not far to wait at all. are you doing the exact same protocol?

I think I will generally be on the same protocol as my doctor feels it was pretty aggressive already. I do have a diminished reserve so getting a huge number of eggs is very unlikely for me. 

I am getting a second opinion from another clinic to see if they would do anything differently. If not, I'll stick to my current doc as he's local. 

I have heard a number of times of people who are unexplained getting pregnant much easier naturally after having a successful pregnancy. I personally wouldn't hold out for it but if it happened, I would be estatic! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

got my "plan" from the doc today. go for progesterone level on the 11th then start lupron that day. hopefully get my period on the 21st and get a baseline us on the 22nd (this could be dicey cause i leave for philly on the 22nd at midnight, but i guess i can get us in philly too). then around june 1 i start gonal f. of course i dont end up using my cetrotide... sigh. 6 boxes of that go to waste. noticed they didnt say anything about bcp to get from may 22nd to june 1.. but emailed the doc and he wrote back in minutes saying people dont usually ovulate on lupron so i guess that is what is going to shift my cycle.


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- We're not sure what we'll do yet :shrug: there's such an age difference between this one and my other two that I feel a bit bad so we'll probably do what we did after JD which was not take BC and this time if I get pregnant I do if not I'm ok with that :thumbup: DH would like one more but I'm on the fence about it :shrug:

Hockey- I cannot wait for you to get started!!!

Daisy- I really think IVF is going to be the trick for you :thumbup:

Dr.Squid- Can't wait for you to get started either, wow a lot of ladies coming up quick :)


----------



## sarahincanada

daisy q I didnt read your signature before, how exciting your IVF is not far away. please make sure you keep us updated with your progress on this thread. FXd for you.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sara. :flower: Will do. 

Going to another clinic tomorrow for a second opinion - if we have to do it again, I want to go to a clinic with a higher success rate. At my current place the success rate is 49% for a fresh cycle and only 22% for frozen. At the place I'm going tomorrow, their fresh and frozen success rate is like 62% (live birth).


----------



## drsquid

im hoping for frosties so that if i decide i want a sibling then im already set.. heh way to put the cart before the horse.. now i gotta also figure out which clinic i want to do my egg retrieval at (i think i can make the choice myself). the embryologist has apparently left the clinic i go to so they need to use a different lab for transfers. so now i gotta figure out which has better stats etc.


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Sara. :flower: Will do.
> 
> Going to another clinic tomorrow for a second opinion - if we have to do it again, I want to go to a clinic with a higher success rate. At my current place the success rate is 49% for a fresh cycle and only 22% for frozen. At the place I'm going tomorrow, their fresh and frozen success rate is like 62% (live birth).

Ive seen some stats like that, I suppose they use older techniques for freeze and dethaw? hopefully you will have success on your frozen but its always nice to have some back ups. and hopefully you will like the clinic tomorrow as thats a good success rate :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, I'm really turned off by their frozen rates. But I think it's too late to switch clinics for this cycle. You can bet I'm going to ask though!!


----------



## hockey24

DaisyQ - what clinic has the 62% success rate? That's a fantastic number!


----------



## DaisyQ

RMA NJ - they are one of the top ten clinics in the country. That stat is for the under 35 bracket though. It's more like 50% in the 35-37 bracket.


----------



## DaisyQ

https://www.rmanj.com/sites/default/files/2010 SART Rates RMA NJ(2).pdf


----------



## DaisyQ

The best though in the country is Colorado Center for Reproductive medicine. In the under 35 bracket, their success rate is 70% I think. https://www.colocrm.com/AboutCCRM/SuccessRates/2010IVFStatistics.aspx

Here is the SART report fir RMA NJ

https://www.sartcorsonline.com/rptCSR_PublicMultYear.aspx?ClinicPKID=1936


----------



## hockey24

Those are great numbers for all ages! 

I'll look forward to your posts as you go through the process!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Goldy

*Name*:Goldy
*Age*:39
*How many children*: none as yet
*How long TTC current bean*: over 8 years, 1 year on clomid
*Any problems diagnosed:* initially had one tube working. After i had a surprise twin pregnancy on a break & then lost them at 17weeks. My functioning tube now had hydrosalpinx*
*Previous/Current treatments*: after the hydrosalpinx had to have that tube blocked to better my chances at ivf as fluid from the tubes are known to flush into the uterus to prevent implantation! Had my fresh fresh cycle in February which failed so currently PUPO at 5dp5dt
*Future Plan*: will keep going for my FET until I get my BFP if not then will go for another fresh cycle before end of year!

Hey Sarah, glad to see you here. I had to go through all the postings and I did enjoy reading. My only wish was I had seen this way before. Such an amazing support system.

So as you all know from the above, I am 5dp5dt with a FET and no symptoms to write about except just woke up to massive headache blisters all over my lips.. I really do not remember having a headache at all! So anxiously waiting to test on Sat or Sun. God give me the strength!


----------



## sarahincanada

yay goldy glad to see you here! Im sure you will get pregnant with your frosties, I hope the first time works :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Goldy

That's my hope too, guess you are looking forward to your ultrasound. Wishing the best for you for Monday. My first day at work today really sucks!! Miss my couch.


----------



## DaisyQ

Update - so I'm switching RE's. It's a little nerve wracking to switch RE's at this point in the game, but my conscience is telling me to go where the success rates are higher...

Luckily, this new RE (who btw is very nice an thorough and helpful) is willing to take me on mid-cycle. Now I just have to "break up" with my old RE. So nervous to make that call!

No idea what my new protocol will be - we are waiting on my AMH level, which btw, had never been tested before. If it's OK, I'll probably still do a lupron protocol. If it's low, I then it sounds like an antagonist protocol. 

Antral follicle count today (on day 11 of my cycle and after 8 days of BCP) was 15. Hoping that bodes well for a decent response.

This new place only does 6 day transfers.... so scared my embies won't make it to day 6. Might sign up for a clinical trial that will get us free PGD.

New RE doesn't think we need ICSI but we will do another SA before making a final decision. Honestly, even if she says we don't need it, I'm going to push for it. I'll be beyond devastated if only a couple (or no) eggs fertilize.


----------



## DaisyQ

So I just broke up with my old RE - sort of. I told them not to expect me tomorrow for testing or the IVF class, but that I would let them know definitively later this week what I"m doing. That's just like a guy telling you "he's not that into you" without actually breaking up! :rofl: Of COURSE I had to do the break up with my absolute favorite receptionist! Oh well....


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, I am back! 

Welcome Goldy :). Drsquid and Hockey, seems like we all will do the IVF around the same time.

Did my polyp removal surgery on Friday, 27 April 2012. So far so good. My Dr. found 2 polyps instead of 1 that he saw on the ultrasound.

If my menses on time, I will start my 2nd IVF soon. I will do Estrogen Priming Protocol (EPP). Just got calendar details from the nurse. It looks like:

1. When menses arrive, I have to call the clinic, go for baselines test

2. On day 21 of my cycle, will start lupron 10u and estrace 2mg pill twice a day daily for 7 days then stop

3. Call on my next menses and go for baselines again and will start high doses of stimulation meds of 300iu bravelle and 300iu menopur, also take dexamethasone and prenatal vitamis (Will be on these meds for approximately 10 - 12 days)

4. When follicles are big enough, will start Cetrotide and then trigger.

Have to plan my hotel stay, flight tickets and rental car :)


----------



## hockey24

Welcome Goldy!! 5DP5DT - wow! FX'd for you that you get that BFP this weekend! When is your beta scheduled? I had no idea that stuff in your ovaries could drip down into your uterus and cause implantation issues. :shrug:

DaisyQ - 6 Day transfer? Don't hear people having those to often. I have to think if you have alot of eggs retrieved / fertilized that getting eggs to a 6 day transfer will be easier. Will they do one sooner if the numbers are low? But you would definitely know you have a good egg if its making it to Day 6! :thumbup:

Rona - welcome back! Glad you had the procedure to remove the polyp - considering there were 2. What is the estrogen priming protocol?


----------



## noasaint

sarahincanada said:


> I wonder if getting pregnant with fertility and having a child can 'reset' the system somehow as Ive heard of this a lot. I probably wont be trying naturally after as will use my frosties but it would be interesting to know. How many of you are planning another after?

I'm not planning on having any more but I do hope my system resets in regards to PCOS. In some women it actually starts fairly normal cycles when previously they had no cycles or very few. 

Glad everything went OK *Rona*!!!

Has anyone had their DH have a really good SA then a few months later turn around and have a horrible one? I'm having DH do another one, it will be 6 months in between. I'm sure it will be fine, I'll just feel better after another one.


----------



## Rona

hockey24 said:


> Welcome Goldy!! 5DP5DT - wow! FX'd for you that you get that BFP this weekend! When is your beta scheduled? I had no idea that stuff in your ovaries could drip down into your uterus and cause implantation issues. :shrug:
> 
> DaisyQ - 6 Day transfer? Don't hear people having those to often. I have to think if you have alot of eggs retrieved / fertilized that getting eggs to a 6 day transfer will be easier. Will they do one sooner if the numbers are low? But you would definitely know you have a good egg if its making it to Day 6! :thumbup:
> 
> Rona - welcome back! Glad you had the procedure to remove the polyp - considering there were 2. What is the estrogen priming protocol?

Daisy,

Basically it for poor responder or high FSH. I am bad about explaining thing, but here what I found. Basically it to make the eggs growing at the same size and better quality.

The estrogen is taken in the luteal phase to dampen down your body's natural FSH. It's a form of suppression, but is not nearly as suppressive as BCP's, and works well for some women with DOR. It's not generally the first protocol considered, but is worth asking about. Here is a link that explains a bit about different IVF protocols:

https://www.fertility.ca/2009/05/the-best-ivf-protocol/


----------



## crystal443

Rona- I did estrogen priming in my last IVF cycle...they were patches but I did BCP as well, my FS decided last minute to throw in the estrogen :thumbup:

Daisy- 15 antra follies is not too shabby at all :) We switched FS between cycles as well, you really have to do what you feel is best. It was the best move I made, he didn't get me pregnant with IVF but he ended up setting me up for a natural BFP so I can't complain :hugs:

Hockey- I am sooooo excited for you to get started on your cycle..so many ladies cycling around the same time its going to be an exciting few months :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys! Thanks for the support and feedback. I'm excited so many of us are cycling soon. 

So hockey, they actually only do 6 day transfers, which scares the crap out of me - worried mine will not make it to day six. But, they do have very high success rates, so...:shrug: apparently the have an excellent lab, culturing system and embryologists - and it sounds like their data shows greater success with day six transfers - they are very big on putting back blasts at the exact time implantation should happen. The doctor said that with their lab, an embryo that doesn't make it to day six in the lab would be unlikely to make it in utero. Hard to know though, isn't it? I just gave to trust their higher success rates. If for some reason this doesn't work out (and it's because I didn't have good embies on day 6), I'm going to consider going to Colorado (CCRM) for another try.


----------



## Goldy

hockey24 said:


> Welcome Goldy!! 5DP5DT - wow! FX'd for you that you get that BFP this weekend! When is your beta scheduled? I had no idea that stuff in your ovaries could drip down into your uterus and cause implantation issues. :shrug:
> 
> DaisyQ - 6 Day transfer? Don't hear people having those to often. I have to think if you have alot of eggs retrieved / fertilized that getting eggs to a 6 day transfer will be easier. Will they do one sooner if the numbers are low? But you would definitely know you have a good egg if its making it to Day 6! :thumbup:
> 
> Rona - welcome back! Glad you had the procedure to remove the polyp - considering there were 2. What is the estrogen priming protocol?


Hey Hockey, how have you been? Thanks for the well wishes. Am now 6dp5dt and dreading to test. My beta is Monday May 7th. The fluid I was referring to is actually in the tubes that's why I had to have an adiana procedure to literally block the one tube which had the hydrosalpinx. 

Daisy you will be fine. One needs to follow ones heart on RE decisions. I applaud you for taking that step. 

Sarah on the system correcting itself, I think it works for some. My sister had conceiving issues and once she had one baby through clomid another followed right away.. Whilst she was breastfeeding!


----------



## Rona

crystal443 said:


> Rona- I did estrogen priming in my last IVF cycle...they were patches but I did BCP as well, my FS decided last minute to throw in the estrogen :thumbup:

Crystal, that's give me hope :)....I am glad the company I am working with very flexible with unpay leave without hassle. Imagine in 3 months in a row, 8 to 10 days out of work. I have all my meds ready except 2 more Cetrotide. Will order that in June :)


----------



## hockey24

Very excited about the possibilities these next couple months. Several ladies on IVF plans with all different protocols so I'm anxious to follow the progress! :happydance:

I just ordered some DHEA that I am going to start taking. My doctor didn't think it would hurt so figured why not - hopefully there will be no side effects. 

FX'd ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

good news, got my screening results back: negative with a 1 in 94,000 chance of downs. slightly better than the 1 in 100 our age group has!

Im excited too hockey, I think theres more BFPs coming on this thread very soon :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Sarah, great news!

Goldy, good luck! :dust:

And while I'm at it.... :dust: to the rest of us too. 

I can't remember if I mentioned this an this thread or not, but neither RE feels icsi is necessary for us. We are doing another SA to make sure the morph problem isn't more serious, but if it looks ok, my doc is recommending regular IVF for us. Because we are unexplained, I'm terrified fertilization is our problem. I'm considering pushing for icsi regadless... At least 50%, what do you guys think?


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> Sarah, great news!
> 
> Goldy, good luck! :dust:
> 
> And while I'm at it.... :dust: to the rest of us too.
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned this an this thread or not, but neither RE feels icsi is necessary for us. We are doing another SA to make sure the morph problem isn't more serious, but if it looks ok, my doc is recommending regular IVF for us. Because we are unexplained, I'm terrified fertilization is our problem. I'm considering pushing for icsi regadless... At least 50%, what do you guys think?

Daisy I would push for 100%, I dont know why clinics resist as you have to pay for it right? why risk them not fertilizing or losing any at all (its too late after if they find out there is a problem). Unless they have good reasons not to ICSI but Im unaware of any issues with it. Ask them about the hard shell issue...most clinics seem to concentrate on the SA to determine whether ICSI is needed but we didnt have semen issues at all and my FS suggested to just ICSI all of them because of the age of my eggs. Just say you want the best chance of fertilization and really hope for some frosties so would like to add it.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah, I agree the risk is too great to NOT use icsi. I am going to apply for a clinical trial actually for this IVF cycle that would necessitate icsi... It's part if the study protocol. I think we would have to pay for the icsi, but we'd get free pgd out of the deal.


----------



## sarahincanada

oh thats good. so excited you moved to the clinic with great success! I think I remember telling you about a lady on here in our age group that did 50% icsi, and the icsi fertilized about 6 more eggs than the ones not icsi'd. Well what if those 6 eggs happened to be her strongest eggs. I didnt have the comparison as did 100% icsi, but all mine fertilized so I really promote it.


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> good news, got my screening results back: negative with a 1 in 94,000 chance of downs. slightly better than the 1 in 100 our age group has!
> 
> Im excited too hockey, I think theres more BFPs coming on this thread very soon :happydance:

Yeah Sarah! Great news!! I would most definitely take those odds! :thumbup:

I'm all for ICSI too - is there some risk involved when you do it that doctors are concerned for? Otherwise, I don't know why you wouldn't always do it?


----------



## DaisyQ

I think that there is a small increased risk of birth defects and sex chromosome abnormalities, but the increase in risk is VERY small, and they are not sure yet whether it's from the actual ICSI procedure, or because there were underlying genetic issues with the father's sperm (which also resulted in low sperm count). :shrug:

The only other reason I could see for her NOT recommending it, is for diagnostic purposes. If we have a great fertilization rate, then she can rule out egg quality and male factor... If our fertilization rate sucks, then we know what the issue (or one issue) is. I just don't want to take the chance of it sucking!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- so happy for you :hugs: that is fantastic news!!!

Daisy- def push for ICSI, they can pick the best of the best sperm to fertilise the egg :thumbup: You want as many to fertilise as possible so you can hopefully get a few frosties as well :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Crystal! :flower: Hit a road bump today - details in my journal. Could be thousands of dollars extra to cycle at RMA NJ vs. RMA NY for me... this might affect our decision. Going to figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyQ

So while I'm not over 35, my ovaries think the are.... 

Just got my AMH level back and it's 1 ng. The nurse said 3 times in her message that this is "good" and "normal" but from everything I've read it's borderline - anything under 1 is "low." And for my age, it should probably be higher. 

Also got bad news regarding DH - his most recent SA showed 1% morph. Not sure if it's down (from 6%) because it's a new lab, or if it actually went down (stupid hot tub on vacation couldn't have helped). So we are definitely doing ICSI now.

Just feeling blah and bleak over here today. And fighting with DH isn't helping. 

No news yet as to my protocol, but I have a feeling we will be switching from lupron/agonist to antagonist... anyone have any info for me on what that protocol is like?


----------



## crystal443

Daisy- :hugs::hugs: I did an antagonist cycle and its pretty straight forward :thumbup: There is no down regulating, on day 2 or 3 of your cycle you start stimming and on day 5 or 6 they scan and if all looks good you start taking your antagonist injection and once the follies look good you trigger and its ER!! 

Don't worry too much about your DH's morph, when they do ICSI they choose the best sperm out of the bunch so if you get 10 eggs in reality they only need 10 sperm :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Crystal. I hope it's OK I'm on BCP first... 

I will find out for sure what my protocol is tomorrow. Nervous I won't respond well.


----------



## drsquid

daisy- fingers crossed for you


----------



## crystal443

Daisy, you'll be fine :thumbup: its totally normal to be worried it won't work...hang in there!!:hugs::hugs:

Dr.Squid- when will you be getting started?


----------



## drsquid

i go for a progesterone level fri then start lupron that night. it is funny. not trying this month has really been quite a relief. ive actually been happy since friday or so.. first time in forever. it has been great. im actually almost torn about starting up again, it has been nice not thinking about it


----------



## crystal443

We always took a break the month before a cycle, just to mentally prepare and it was sooooo nice to just relax :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

well i was planning on doing a natural cycle but i wasnt definately making a follie and i have to take the week of june 11 off for court (though i just found out i have to take off the 11th-22nd for court which may or may not happen). so i could do ivf that week which meant i didnt have time for the natural iui. plus doc is going to be away all july so id have to skip that month too


----------



## Rona

Daisy,

It can be stressful, but hang in there. I did Antagonist protocol for my first IVF. Almost similar to Crystal. I started my stim on Day 3 menses and had the ultrasound the same day. On Day 7 I started my Cetrotide (sometimes they use Ganirelix) for 4 days. Once my follies big enough, I did HCG trigger and ER around 32 hours after that.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Rona. I'm just so nervous about it all. 

I just had a complete melt down actually. It's been a hard day. I baked cookies tonight, and DH was giving me a hard time for eating cookies for dinner (I know, I know), and I just lost it. I hope tomorrow I feel better equipped to deal with it all. At least dh was uncharacteristically good at comforting me tonight.


----------



## drsquid

daisy- tell him this doctor says cookies make an awesome and perfectly acceptable dinner =)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks squid! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

awww Daisy, dont worry too much about the results....you are giving yourself the best chance of a bfp by doing IVF with ICSI and so many people which much worse results have had success. I dont know what a 1 ng means exactly as its a different measurement (mine was 9 and my FS said anything under 5 was low) but they said mine was 'good' as well so dont worry. I was on the Antagonist protocol as well and it was exactly as Crystal and Rona described. And if you want cookies for dinner you have cookies! I dont think men will ever truly understand how hard this is on us and they can only do their best bless them but they dont get it :hugs:

I put my new scan photo in my siggy, we also found out gender :cloud9: and I will post it today in my spoiler just waiting for some guesses on another thread Im on! Im measuring ahead, nearer 19 weeks, and I didnt hear anything bad so hoping everything looked good (see midwife today, not sure if she will have the ultrasound report yet)


----------



## Milty

I know this isn't the right thread but I'm guessing boy


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS, lol!


----------



## sarahincanada

:pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::shrug::rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you Sarah. :friends: sometimes it's all so overwhelming and hard to stay positive. But as DH says, it's out of our control so I just have to try to let go and stay positive. Not easy for me, but I'm trying. 

So glad your scan went well! Can't wait to hear the gender! I'm guessing boy too.


----------



## sarahincanada

glad Im not the sensitive type as if its a girl she must look very manly :rofl::rofl::rofl:
just joking, the one in my signature looks just like hubby, this one looks more like me...
 



Attached Files:







bub18weeks_1.jpg
File size: 192 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DaisyQ

Lol, now I say girl!


----------



## LLbean

Sarah that last pic looks like a girl hehehe


----------



## sarahincanada

:haha::shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah what was the heart beat?


----------



## sarahincanada

was in the 140's yesterday


----------



## LLbean

hmmmm based on HB then it should be a boy


----------



## LLbean

but I have not seen any pics of you, before and now...so hard to judge based on your "development"


----------



## sarahincanada

do you mean bump wise? Im barely showing, something popped out this week but as im 5'10 I dont think I will get a large bump for a while (according to my mum!!)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LLbean

has your waist changed?


----------



## sarahincanada

its hard to say, as Ive gained weight in general so Im not really sure what its supposed to be anyway!!!


----------



## LLbean

hehehe Congrats Sarah!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks LL, how are you doing? I checked your journal now and then but its hard to keep up with conversation. hoping you get your bfp very soon.


----------



## LLbean

I'm good, nothing to report on baby front yet but trying to buy a house FINALLY!


----------



## sarahincanada

oooooh nice!!! found anything you like?
are you TTCing or NTNP?


----------



## LLbean

yes TTC... lets see if and when we get lucky hehe

We put an offer on a house, waiting to see what happens now


----------



## sarahincanada

well good luck with both :kiss:


----------



## hockey24

I'm guessing boy!! And I love the bump picture - you can see how happy you are, even if we can barely see your face!!


----------



## sarahincanada

the reveal is in my spoiler!!!


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Sarah! Congratulations!! Now the real fun begins - shopping!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

I already went straight after the scan :rofl:
theres a shop here called mexx I always have loved the boys clothes.
hubby was looking not very impressed but then he added this lil hat to the purchase so I think he was just as excited but just trying to stop me buying too much.
they gave me a 40% off invite to use in a few weeks so I will go crazy then.
will post some pics later


----------



## Milty

Yeah I'm so glad you found out!!!

I want to say a bunch but I don't want to ruin the surprise


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats!!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah CONGRATS!!!!! A BOY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: You must be soooo excited:hugs: so happy for you ahhh little boys are fantastic!! Out of curiousity, did you think it was a boy?

Daisy- IVF is sooooo emotionally draining, whatever it takes to stay positive is what you need to do:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks crystal. More dramarama today (deets in my journal), but I ran into a Lupron fairy tonight (a very rare magical creature) so even if I have to start tomorrow at a moments notice, I've got what I need. Aye caramba!


----------



## Goldy

Just thought I would let you ladies know that I got my BFP!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Goldy!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone!! crystal I always thought I might have a boy, but as it was an october birthdate I thought it might be a girl to join myself, my mum and mother in law as we all have bdays in oct. plus I had 2 dreams it was a girl, so dont trust dreams! my grandmother had 3 girls, my mum had 3 girls and my sister 2 girls, so about time we have a boy in the family! still cant believe Im growing a penis though :haha:

goldy congrats again, Im so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Goldy said:


> Just thought I would let you ladies know that I got my BFP!

Congrats Goldy! That's fantastic news!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## l8bloomer

It's finally happening. Just got my AFC yesterday and there's 9 (5 on left and 4 on the right ovary). I didn't get to speak to my RE so i don't even know if this is a poor, ok, or good result (I am 44 years old). 

I'll be starting IVF #1 in June on antagonist protocol. Estrogen priming starts on Monday. Yikes...!! It's moving FAST!! I try to feel detached but if I were truly honest with myself, I am filled with anxiety. 

I made the mistake of googling IVF stats for my age group and goodness!! It's so discouraging. But I'm forging on. Hoping for that BFP!!


----------



## DaisyQ

sarahincanada said:


> still cant believe Im growing a penis though :haha:

:rofl: !!!

Congrats goldy!!


----------



## hockey24

l8bloomer said:


> It's finally happening. Just got my AFC yesterday and there's 9 (5 on left and 4 on the right ovary). I didn't get to speak to my RE so i don't even know if this is a poor, ok, or good result (I am 44 years old).
> 
> I'll be starting IVF #1 in June on antagonist protocol. Estrogen priming starts on Monday. Yikes...!! It's moving FAST!! I try to feel detached but if I were truly honest with myself, I am filled with anxiety.
> 
> I made the mistake of googling IVF stats for my age group and goodness!! It's so discouraging. But I'm forging on. Hoping for that BFP!!

I think 9 is very good at 44! I only get 5 on average and I'm 39. I think that is a good sign for your IVF cycle! 

Good luck and let us know how things go with your u/s's, ER and ET! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Goldy- CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sarah- I keep having dreams its a boy:haha::haha: I've convinced DH its a boy as well:wacko: I'd love a girl or a boy..it really doesn't matter:thumbup: Strange to think we can grow a penis:haha::haha:

l8bloomer- those are great numbers :thumbup: jeeze I'd have jumped for joy if I could have got 9 follies and I'm 37:wacko::haha::haha:

Daisy- I'll pop over to your journsl :hugs:

Hockey- I'm on way to your journal as well :thumbup:


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone

Long time lurker occasional poster here.

I could really do with some help & advice.

Nothing is working for us, and we're now going for icsi 3 cycles from now (about end july). Will be a huge cost & low chance of success. But you have to be hopeful, right?
Is there anything I can be doing to increase follies? At yesterday's apt (on cd2) there was only one follicle. (nothing in left ovary) I have low amh (1, uk scale) and fsh about 12. 
I'm taking: CoQ10, pregnacare preconception, extra folic acid, bee pollen & royal jelly, macca, and flaxseed oil. No Dhea (DH was against this one but i secretly took it for a couple of wks anyway but didnt like it). I have been seeing a fertility acupuncturist for about 2 yrs - so not sure that's really working for me lol. I'll prob knock that on the head as we need all the £ for icsi & it is a long distance away. I do have a yoga for fertility dvd (brenda strong) which I really like and will do more of. I've lost a st since jan (14 to13st) and am trying tobe healthy (no caffine, little / no booze, i'm vegetarian). 

Anyway sorry for crashing into the forum with a v long post - i'm just desperate to increase the no of follicles and do anything to help our chances!

Thanks so much xx

Babydust xx


----------



## Milty

Do you eat a lot of Soy? It can work just like taking the pill if you eat enough so I would avoid it after the first week of your cycle until you O


----------



## threebirds

Milty said:


> Do you eat a lot of Soy? It can work just like taking the pill if you eat enough so I would avoid it after the first week of your cycle until you O

Thanks Milty but I dont really eat soy x


----------



## DaisyQ

The only things I know about are coQ10, DHEA and acupuncture... 

And for coQ10, the form ubiquinol is better absorbed. I've read that you should take 600-800 mg of coQ10 or 300-400 mg ubiquinol. DHEA should also be in the micronized form. In the US you have to get it online, or by prescription from a pharmacy. 

And both can take 3 months to work... 

Sorry about the one follie. :-( Sometimes people will have a low response one month and a much better respond another month. Was this your antral follicle count? You haven't started stimming have you? Have you ever taken stimulating drugs - even clomid?


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, and I've also read that AMH levels are lower in people who are overweight or obese. It's great that you've already lost weight. If you have more to lose, that is something else to work on. Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## sarahincanada

threebirds said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Long time lurker occasional poster here.
> 
> I could really do with some help & advice.
> 
> Nothing is working for us, and we're now going for icsi 3 cycles from now (about end july). Will be a huge cost & low chance of success. But you have to be hopeful, right?
> Is there anything I can be doing to increase follies? At yesterday's apt (on cd2) there was only one follicle. (nothing in left ovary) I have low amh (1, uk scale) and fsh about 12.
> I'm taking: CoQ10, pregnacare preconception, extra folic acid, bee pollen & royal jelly, macca, and flaxseed oil. No Dhea (DH was against this one but i secretly took it for a couple of wks anyway but didnt like it). I have been seeing a fertility acupuncturist for about 2 yrs - so not sure that's really working for me lol. I'll prob knock that on the head as we need all the £ for icsi & it is a long distance away. I do have a yoga for fertility dvd (brenda strong) which I really like and will do more of. I've lost a st since jan (14 to13st) and am trying tobe healthy (no caffine, little / no booze, i'm vegetarian).
> 
> Anyway sorry for crashing into the forum with a v long post - i'm just desperate to increase the no of follicles and do anything to help our chances!
> 
> Thanks so much xx
> 
> Babydust xx

hi threebirds, I dont know of anything else to suggest other than what you have mentioned. but I would say that if you can keep up with the acupuncture. I didnt do it on my failed cycle but I did it my frozen cycle that worked. I really believe it helped warm up my uterus for implantation plus kept me more relaxed. I know you feel as you have been doing it for so long it is not helping, but this is the first time you are doing ivf w/icsi right? so this might just be the extra help you need so I would keep the acupuncture if you can.

sorry about the one follie, hopefully more will turn up with stimulating drugs. I tried for 2 years and had 3 failed IUIs and 1 failed IVF. Its so hard. But I responded well to the stimulation and so I feel perhaps my egg shells were too hard for hubbies sperm to penetrate. Try to feel hopeful that you are giving yourself the best chance to get pregnant, and it only takes one embryo (I only transfered one on my successful cycle).


----------



## threebirds

DaisyQ said:


> The only things I know about are coQ10, DHEA and acupuncture...
> 
> And for coQ10, the form ubiquinol is better absorbed. I've read that you should take 600-800 mg of coQ10 or 300-400 mg ubiquinol. DHEA should also be in the micronized form. In the US you have to get it online, or by prescription from a pharmacy.
> 
> And both can take 3 months to work...
> 
> Sorry about the one follie. :-( Sometimes people will have a low response one month and a much better respond another month. Was this your antral follicle count? You haven't started stimming have you? Have you ever taken stimulating drugs - even clomid?

Thanks xx

I'm in Northern Ireland and there only are two clinics here - so no choosing which one is right for you. There is only 1 private clinic & they won't give me clomid - they say there is no point with my crappy results. We went in thinking we'd ask for a monitored clomid cycle, with trigger shot & iui but came out signed up for ICSI. They probably are right though. So to answer your q, I've never had any stimulating drugs & the folicle count was just because I asked for it & it was the right time in my cycle to do it.

Think I'll up my CoQ10 tho, cheers!


----------



## threebirds

sarahincanada said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Long time lurker occasional poster here.
> 
> I could really do with some help & advice.
> 
> Nothing is working for us, and we're now going for icsi 3 cycles from now (about end july). Will be a huge cost & low chance of success. But you have to be hopeful, right?
> Is there anything I can be doing to increase follies? At yesterday's apt (on cd2) there was only one follicle. (nothing in left ovary) I have low amh (1, uk scale) and fsh about 12.
> I'm taking: CoQ10, pregnacare preconception, extra folic acid, bee pollen & royal jelly, macca, and flaxseed oil. No Dhea (DH was against this one but i secretly took it for a couple of wks anyway but didnt like it). I have been seeing a fertility acupuncturist for about 2 yrs - so not sure that's really working for me lol. I'll prob knock that on the head as we need all the £ for icsi & it is a long distance away. I do have a yoga for fertility dvd (brenda strong) which I really like and will do more of. I've lost a st since jan (14 to13st) and am trying tobe healthy (no caffine, little / no booze, i'm vegetarian).
> 
> Anyway sorry for crashing into the forum with a v long post - i'm just desperate to increase the no of follicles and do anything to help our chances!
> 
> Thanks so much xx
> 
> Babydust xx
> 
> hi threebirds, I dont know of anything else to suggest other than what you have mentioned. but I would say that if you can keep up with the acupuncture. I didnt do it on my failed cycle but I did it my frozen cycle that worked. I really believe it helped warm up my uterus for implantation plus kept me more relaxed. I know you feel as you have been doing it for so long it is not helping, but this is the first time you are doing ivf w/icsi right? so this might just be the extra help you need so I would keep the acupuncture if you can.
> 
> sorry about the one follie, hopefully more will turn up with stimulating drugs. I tried for 2 years and had 3 failed IUIs and 1 failed IVF. Its so hard. But I responded well to the stimulation and so I feel perhaps my egg shells were too hard for hubbies sperm to penetrate. Try to feel hopeful that you are giving yourself the best chance to get pregnant, and it only takes one embryo (I only transfered one on my successful cycle).Click to expand...

Thank you Sarah, I so appreciate the encouragement & yeah I hear you about the acupuncture. I think I will go for it. Did you ever have electro-acupuncture? She did that for me last visit. 

I am so thrilled for you  and thanks for pointing out you had only 1 embryo put back in, that's really encouraging xx


----------



## DaisyQ

So had my baseline US and blood work today. Lining looks good (thin), and I will be starting injections tonight. Just waiting for my blood work to come back and to get a call from the nurse with instructions. 

My antral follicle count is less than I had hoped for - 11 (5 on one side, six on the other). I really, really hope the number of follicles goes up. Does this number go up once you start taking meds?? I need at least 8 mature eggs to be retrieved to be eligible for the study I was hoping to participate in. Fx.


----------



## sarahincanada

daisy Im so excited for you :happydance:
I had 17 antral follicles but ended up with 19 folliciles and 20 eggs on retrieval. so you can definitely get a few more. all mine were mature, sometimes you can lose a few not being mature but you should hopefully be able to get 8.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah! Some friends on another thread who go to the same clinic only had 3 and 5 follicles at trigger, but ended up having 9 and 10 retrieved respectively. So maybe there are more that they can't see on ultrasound that they find during retrieval?


----------



## hockey24

I was more on the lesser side - I had 5 antral follicles and had 12 follies during the u/s's that were greater than 10mm but in the end, ended up with 5 eggs retrieved. 

Its so hard to predict what will happen but I think your initial count is fantastic and you should expect a really good cycle. 

Can't wait to follow along in your progress!!


----------



## drsquid

yay daisy. sounds good. i was talking to someone goes to the same clinic as who only got 3 eggs and only 2 mature.. i was like.. doc best not be planning that route for me.. but apparently she has poor ovarian reserve. im hoping to see a similar count as yours =). did my 2nd lupron shot this am and had my first medrol dose last night.. and we are off


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow - we really are off! Crazy. I got the call from the nurse confirming we are starting tonight - 150 units gonal F and 2 vials of menopur.

Thanks for the input Hockey - I've been reading up on this all afternoon (of course), and it seems like most people end up retrieving about the same number of mature eggs as the antral follicle count. So some people might end up retrieving more, but wind up with about the same number mature. :shrug: Just need 8 mature to get into the study, so FX!!!


----------



## crystal443

Daisy- those are great counts :thumbup: and you will def get more follies at your next scan :) Also, follies hide behind each other so there is usually a few more there then expected :) Your going to do great :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks crystal! Excited for my next scan on Tuesday.


----------



## DaisyQ

Update..

I had bad news today - my cycle may be canceled. I've been really upset all morning. So basically, after 5 days of stims, it sounds like I have 15 total follicles, most still under 10, with a couple at 11, and one big one at 16mm. The doctor said that it's likely that the big one is suppressing all the others and therefore my cycle may be canceled. Devastated by this. 

It just seems like there are SO many hurdles to overcome - even just to make it to egg retrieval, much less have enough mature eggs, fertilization, making it to blast, having normal embryos... I'm just feeling really disappointed, frustrated, disheartened, discouraged. 

I have put in a call to my doctor and to my nurse to discuss. The doctor I saw today advised me to start the ganerelix tonight, and to come back on Saturday. So I guess it's not over yet, but it doesn't look too good. 

Does anyone know what, if anything can be done? Does anyone have experience with this? Is this something that can be overcome, or is the cycle a bust? What can be done to prevent this from happening again? More suppression, or higher dosage of stims from the get-go? 

To make matters worse, is that I won't be able to cycle right away again - we are going on a family trip (my FIL 80th birthday) - the first we in July. So if there is no retrieval this month, I'm pretty sure I won't be able to cycle until August. It is just so aggravating to wait and wait and wait, and then there are no guarantees. I'm really struggling to keep the faith.


----------



## sarahincanada

I posted on your journal but big :hugs::hugs::hugs: and Im keeping some hope for saturday, let us know what your doctor/nurse says :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah, I appreciate that. 

Have to DRAG my sorry ass into work now and pretend like I'm OK.


----------



## sarahincanada

you know everytime someone has a setback or bfn after ivf it does get to me. I just wish it could be easier on everyone. I suppose when we finally get our bfp its even more special than people who get it easily. I hope you can get through work ok, at least you have some hope for a few days and then it will be the weekend when you know the final result. how is hubby with the news?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hubby is stoic. Said he's sorry, but not sure how he is feeling since I was such a mess. He's called a couple of times to make sure I am ok. He is always more optimistic than me and is not jumping to the conclusion that it's canceled, until it's officially canceled. 

I appreciate the empathy. It really is so hard.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im like your hubby and would try not to panic too much until it really is final, but I know thats easier said than done and its good to prepare yourself.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah... I tend to jump to the worst conclusion. My hubby calls me D&G - doom and gloom.

I am feeling a tad bit better - going to wait and see what the doctor says.


----------



## drsquid

i commented on the other thread daisy. so *Hugs* here =)


----------



## Milty

I've seen things change from one day to the next try to wait for the final call before giving up on this cycle

:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Daisy :hugs::hugs::hugs: You may not have to cancel there's still alot of growing to do even though there's a lead follie :thumbup: Do your antagonist shots...those will make a difference and you still have to trigger which will mature what's there...hang in there and I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. Hoping for better news tomorrow. 

Feeling a tiny bit better because if we DO have to cancel, I think I'd be able to start the estrogen priming this cycle, for ER in mid-late June. So I may not have to wait until august like I thought.


----------



## crystal443

When I had to cancel my first cycle...I went directly into another cycle I think I had a week or two week break. As soon as my lining was thin again we started again, I think there's only a break if you go through a whole cycle so no you won't have to wait long to start again :hugs::hugs: The other positive is that they will have learned from this cycle and the second should go much smoother but don't give up just yet :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Crystal. :flower: How did they get your lining thin again - did they induce AF? Or you just waited for it?

I think what would happen in this case is I would start estrogen about a week in the luteal phase, then get AF, then start stims... So it would be about 2 weeks from now I'd be stimming again.


----------



## DaisyQ

Update - I just got home from another scan and more blood work. My doctor is on the fence about what to do with me - cancel or push forward. I have two big ones - 17mm, I think one at 14, a few at 12, maybe one or two at 11, and 4 or more are under ten. I don't know the total count. Overall she is just not happy at the way they are scattered all over the place in terms of growth. 

She said that if I was 40, she'd conclude this is the best we can hope for and move forward. But since I'm 34, and this is our first try, she said she think we can do better. She said that if this happens AGAIN next time, that we will just assume this is how my body reacts, and will push forward anyway. She also said she's not expecting to get 15 eggs out of me - (this is disappointing) - based on my AMH and AFC, but that she's hoping we can do better than this. She is also aware that we have a limited fertility benefit which will only (partially) cover one try, and then we are 100% out of pocket - so she doesn't want to possibly waste our fertility benefit on this cycle which is looking suboptimal. 

We discussed converting to IUI, and also starting me on Estrace during my luteal phase so that if it is a BFN, we can move right into a new stim cycle. I am hoping the dates work out with the cruise we are supposed to take the week of July first. My husband also has some business travel planned in mid-late June that he says he cannot move (we'll see about that). I know we could always have his sperm frozen, but this is suboptimal, no? Fresh is better? So it's all up in the air. I will know more after talking to my nurse later today.

Nervous about canceling, and having the same (or worse) response next time... And worried the timing won't work out. 

My doctor is also not thrilled about me traveling so soon after possible ET. Ugh.


----------



## DaisyQ

Quick question ladies - do you continue taking CoQ10 and DHEA after ovulation? Or do you stop... thanks!


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> Quick question ladies - do you continue taking CoQ10 and DHEA after ovulation? Or do you stop... thanks!

coq10 is for egg quality so I stopped at egg retrieval.....however perhaps you want to stay on it incase you do need to continue with the next cycle?
dhea Im not sure about sorry


----------



## crystal443

You stay on DHEA all the time :thumbup: my FS said not to come off of it until 6-7 weeks pregnant...I'm going over to your journal now :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks lady.

I asked the nurse today when we were there for the IUI and she advised me to stay on DHEA and CoQ10 in preparation for the (possibly) upcoming IVF - and only go off if I get a BFP. So I'm staying on!

Got to say, the DHEA is wreaking havoc with my skin. Oh well..


----------



## tiatammy

Hello ladies I am new here had a tubal reversal in april of last year and still no BFP. well hubby had all test done, and all came back good. as for me well doc. is saying IUI, I quess getting the tubes checked first then that. I am 40 hubby is 50, and I am soooo scared it is to late for me,and may be no eggs, cyles are 26 to 28 days, temp charts are normal, lh serge comes always on time right on scedule, I dont know what is going on. anyone have the same exsprience, please calm me. I dont feel very hopeful at this point. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## hockey24

Welcome Tiatammy! I understand your fears but don't give up hope and ask lots of questions to your doctors!! 

I had what I thought were normal periods - 27 days like clockwork. Normal surge, etc. I have low AMH so thought that was the reason why I couldn't conceive naturally. Turns out after a hysteroscopy last month that I have endometriosis and severe scar tissue and the doctors thinks that is why I couldn't conceive naturally. Glad there is an answer but sure wish I knew that a year ago! :dohh:

Anyway - good luck!! Keep us posted to your progress!! :thumbup:

AFM - just got my IVF calendar and my meds ordered. Looks like I will start stimming June 9th. So excited and ready to move forward!!:happydance:


----------



## tiatammy

hockey24 said:


> Welcome Tiatammy! I understand your fears but don't give up hope and ask lots of questions to your doctors!!
> 
> I had what I thought were normal periods - 27 days like clockwork. Normal surge, etc. I have low AMH so thought that was the reason why I couldn't conceive naturally. Turns out after a hysteroscopy last month that I have endometriosis and severe scar tissue and the doctors thinks that is why I couldn't conceive naturally. Glad there is an answer but sure wish I knew that a year ago! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway - good luck!! Keep us posted to your progress!! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - just got my IVF calendar and my meds ordered. Looks like I will start stimming June 9th. So excited and ready to move forward!!:happydance:


Hockey 24 thanks, the doc that did my tubal reversal said everything looked great when I had the sergery,but I am sure anything can transpire in a year, I had the tubal reversal last april sooo I quess we will see, Do hope all works out for you we all have had a long struggle thats for sure. FRIENDS


----------



## crystal443

hockey24 said:


> Welcome Tiatammy! I understand your fears but don't give up hope and ask lots of questions to your doctors!!
> 
> I had what I thought were normal periods - 27 days like clockwork. Normal surge, etc. I have low AMH so thought that was the reason why I couldn't conceive naturally. Turns out after a hysteroscopy last month that I have endometriosis and severe scar tissue and the doctors thinks that is why I couldn't conceive naturally. Glad there is an answer but sure wish I knew that a year ago! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway - good luck!! Keep us posted to your progress!! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - just got my IVF calendar and my meds ordered. Looks like I will start stimming June 9th. So excited and ready to move forward!!:happydance:

YAAAHHHH Hockey...not long now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh Hockey I'm excited for you :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> AFM - just got my IVF calendar and my meds ordered. Looks like I will start stimming June 9th. So excited and ready to move forward!!:happydance:

yeahhhhh! :happydance::happydance::happydance: thats not long to wait!


----------



## DaisyQ

That's very exciting hockey! I think I will be just a few days ahead of you - I expect to start on June 4th (or so).


----------



## hockey24

Yeah DaisyQ! Will be more fun to have someone to follow in the process!!


----------



## l8bloomer

I'm so disappointed. I'm Day 5 of my stims and the blood test shows that my Estrogen levels are low; indicating a poor response. The nurse said that if they're still low in 2 days time, they will have to cancel my cycle. In the meantime, they've increased the dosage from 2 vials Menopur and 2 vials Bravelle to 3 of each.

I asked the nurse if there's another protocol I can go on if this one doesn't work and she said that this was their most aggressive protocol and if this doesn't work, then I may not have any options other than donor egg. She said that the poor response is due to my age. 

I have a decent AMH for my age (1.8). I am 44 and the baseline U/S showed 9 follicles. I don't know why she's saying that the poor response is due to my age. And I don't know why she would say that another protocol with different meds won't be an option. :nope:I don't know what to do, how to feel.


----------



## DaisyQ

L8bloomer, what was your protocol, if I may ask??

Your amh is better than mine, and your afc is good too.


----------



## l8bloomer

DaisyQ said:


> L8bloomer, what was your protocol, if I may ask??
> 
> Your amh is better than mine, and your afc is good too.

Daisy, I'm on short antagonist protocol. Estrogen priming on CD21 until AF. Then stims from CD2. I was on 2 vials each (150 iu) of Menopur and Bravelle. They've upped it to 3 vials (225 iu) each now and I'm to take the increased dosage until my next blood test on Saturday.

I was quite upset earlier but now I feel resigned. There's nothing I can do about it and getting stressed won't change anything.


----------



## sarahincanada

l8bloomer said:


> I was on 2 vials each (150 iu) of Menopur and Bravelle. They've upped it to 3 vials (225 iu) each now and I'm to take the increased dosage until my next blood test on Saturday.

so what was your total dose before and now? Im not sure what you mean by the above....was it 300 and now you are on 675? I hope the increased dose does the trick


----------



## l8bloomer

sarahincanada said:


> l8bloomer said:
> 
> 
> I was on 2 vials each (150 iu) of Menopur and Bravelle. They've upped it to 3 vials (225 iu) each now and I'm to take the increased dosage until my next blood test on Saturday.
> 
> so what was your total dose before and now? Im not sure what you mean by the above....was it 300 and now you are on 675? I hope the increased dose does the trickClick to expand...

Hi Sarah,I was on 150 iu Menopur and 150 iu Bravelle. Now I'm on 225 iu Menopur and 225 iu Bravelle. I hope the increased dosages does the trick also. Although it's hard to see how it can with only 2 days to go. But, it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## DaisyQ

L8Bloomer - that's a very similar protocol to the one I will be doing shortly. 

Why do you only have 2 days? I've seen some women stim for quite a while to finally get to where they need to be. If you are on day 5, why is there a day 7 deadline?? Can't you go longer and see what happens?

That said, if your cycle IS canceled (welcome to the club), things might be different another month - some months are just better than others (so I hear). Also, perhaps they can tweak your meds. Is bravelle pure FSH? I know menopur is FSH and LH. 

I had been on gonal F (pure FSH) and menopur, and I've been switched to gonal F and low dose Hcg instead. I'm also going to ask my doctor about HGH (human growth hormone). Being over 40, you should ask about this. Are you taking supplements (coQ10, DHEA etc.?) I know the folks at CCRM (best clinic in the US) are taking a cocktail of a bunch of different things... coQ10, melatonin, folic acid, myo-inisitol, L-arginine, vitamin C, vitamin E... the list goes on. All of these though can take ~ 3 months to have an effect. 

I hope the upped dose works for you!!!

How many follicles have you got growing so far? Will they do IVF if you have 3-4? What's the cut off?


----------



## l8bloomer

DaisyQ said:


> L8Bloomer - that's a very similar protocol to the one I will be doing shortly.
> 
> Why do you only have 2 days? I've seen some women stim for quite a while to finally get to where they need to be. If you are on day 5, why is there a day 7 deadline?? Can't you go longer and see what happens?
> 
> That said, if your cycle IS canceled (welcome to the club), things might be different another month - some months are just better than others (so I hear). Also, perhaps they can tweak your meds. Is bravelle pure FSH? I know menopur is FSH and LH.
> 
> I had been on gonal F (pure FSH) and menopur, and I've been switched to gonal F and low dose Hcg instead. I'm also going to ask my doctor about HGH (human growth hormone). Being over 40, you should ask about this. Are you taking supplements (coQ10, DHEA etc.?) I know the folks at CCRM (best clinic in the US) are taking a cocktail of a bunch of different things... coQ10, melatonin, folic acid, myo-inisitol, L-arginine, vitamin C, vitamin E... the list goes on. All of these though can take ~ 3 months to have an effect.
> 
> I hope the upped dose works for you!!!
> 
> How many follicles have you got growing so far? Will they do IVF if you have 3-4? What's the cut off?

Hi Daisy, Bravelle is indeed pure FSH. I'm now on 225 Menopur and Bravelle as well as Orgalutran. I went to the clinic today and was informed that my cycle is not cancelled.:happydance: The ultrasound shows many follicles. They didn't count them all because they were only interested in making sure there was 5 > 10mm. And there was. I meant to make a note of the measurements but I was too excited and forgot everything when they said that I'm ok to go at least until the next scan. 

I am taking Coq10 but not DHEA. I may go back on it but like you said, it takes 3 months to take effect:( Being 44, time is not on my side.

I'm praying that this cycle goes all the way. Hope you're doing well while you're waiting for to start your next cycle.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks L8! So excited for you that you are moving forward with your cycle! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies,

Have been absent from here quite sometimes. Hope everyone are doing well. Just quick update, Had my polyp surgery on the 27th April and suppose to get my period around 14/5/2012. But till today, no period! I never have my period late. It is Cycle Day 43 today (I always on CD 18 through 30). Anyway, 1 day before my supposely period, I did ultrasound and my Dr. said my period will come anytime! He said he saw lots of 'gunks' in there (supposely period?). But after 10 days still nothing, so my RE asked me to do another ultrasound to see where I am in my cycle. Once they got the result, he put me on Provera for 10 days. I just started yesterday. I am really exhausted will all these. Why is it so difficult and so many obstacles? Geshhh. Anyway just to rant :)

Have a good weekend.


----------



## noasaint

*Hockey*, I'm starting either the 7th or the 9th so I'm right there with you. Got my meds yesterday. Small problem though, no syringes or needles were in the box. Hope I can get that fixed soon.

*L8Bloomer*, I have the same response to meds. I have very little response in the beginning but towards the end my levels skyrocket. It's kinda like a race and last minute decisions. Don't get discouraged, you'll get there.

Hi *Rona*! Glad your surger went well. I take provera to induce AF otherwise I don't get it at all. I'm sure your body is still trying to get adjusted after surgery. AF usually shows 7 days after the last provera pill for me. Once she's here you're one step closer. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Rona

Thanks Noasaint. I hope I don't get scar of adhesion from the surgery. I was having cramping like crazy on the day that I suppose to get period (14/5/2012), I never have any cramps. It lasted 24 hours. Now my tummy is bloated, but the ultrasound doesn't show anything bad, the Dr. just said I have little liquid in there. I called my RE and he said its normal. As if things cannot get more complicated :). Once I have my period, I will start my 2nd IVF. For now it looks like end of July.


----------



## l8bloomer

Daisy, Thanks. I will update for sure.

Thanks Noasaint, I certainly hope I'm a late bloomer (lol). My next appointment is tomorrow. I hope my follicles show a good rate of growth. It's my first cycle and I have no idea what to expect. Wish me luck.:thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Sarah! Great news on expecting a little boy! xo


----------



## sarahincanada

sadie said:


> Sarah! Great news on expecting a little boy! xo

thanks sadie! I think you were the first bfp on this thread and look you are almost due!! how are you feeling?


----------



## l8bloomer

Egg collection day today. They found 16 eggs. Which I'm really pleased with. I hope most are mature and will fertilize. I have a dream where I will end up with extra blasts for freezing... That would be grand!!


----------



## DaisyQ

16 is great!!


----------



## hockey24

Wow L8tbloomer! That's fantastic!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and update here .... I have two cysts, leftover follicles I guess from the previous cycle. One is 26mm and the other is 17mm. Still moving forward with this IVF cycle though, since my E2 levels are low (70). Stims start tonight! 300 units Gonal F, 15 units Menopur. I go back for monitoring on Tuesday.


----------



## drsquid

15 or 150? meopur comes in 75 unit packs. 
im on 225 gonal and 150 menopur (after i got that all straightened out with the doc). i do lupron and menopur in the am and gonal at night.


----------



## DaisyQ

My bad. I misspoke. 3 hours of sleep last night! 15 units low dos hCG.


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Daisy! I'm so excited for you to get started!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Hockey! When are you starting?


----------



## hockey24

I take my last BCP tomorrow and supposed to start stimming on Saturday! Have bloodwork on Wednesday and hope nothing comes back to cancel the cycle. Keep that FSH low!!


----------



## sarahincanada

l8bloomer hope everything is going well, do they phone you daily with a report?

daisy and hockey oh Im praying so hard that you have successful cycles, you both deserve it so much. I still cannot believe Im actually pregnant and remember the struggles so well, so Im right there with you both. please keep us updated on this thread every step of the way!


----------



## l8bloomer

Hi Sarah,

Congratulations on the little boy. Little boys are so much fun.

My clinic does not provide a daily update unfortunately. They called this morning to inform me that out of 13 mature eggs, 11 had fertilized. The next update isn't until Tuesday, which could also be ET day. In the meantime, I'm trying not to think about all the different ways that things could go wrong :wacko::wacko: :coffee:


----------



## l8bloomer

While waiting for the update call :coffee::coffee::coffee:, I'm working myself up into a lather. I've read that some embryos may arrest and that it may be better to do a Day 3 transfer. My RE had mentioned that if by Day 3, embryo development remains good, that they would push it to Day 5. However, I've read some instances where embryo development ceases after Day 3!!

I'm Day 2 now and thinking of calling the clinic to push for a Day 3 transfer. What has been your experience? Any insight would be much appreciated! it would be devastating to come this far only to end up with nothing.


----------



## LLbean

it is best to wait for day 5...if you have enough embryos that is. My clinic says 5 or more do day 5, under 5 embryos and yes do day 3. That is a way to weed out the ones that are not as strong


----------



## sarahincanada

l8bloomer said:


> While waiting for the update call :coffee::coffee::coffee:, I'm working myself up into a lather. I've read that some embryos may arrest and that it may be better to do a Day 3 transfer. My RE had mentioned that if by Day 3, embryo development remains good, that they would push it to Day 5. However, I've read some instances where embryo development ceases after Day 3!!
> 
> I'm Day 2 now and thinking of calling the clinic to push for a Day 3 transfer. What has been your experience? Any insight would be much appreciated! it would be devastating to come this far only to end up with nothing.

personally I would always do a day 5 transfer....I believe that an embryo that doesnt last in the dish wouldnt last in your body either. technology is so far advanced that I dont believe the 'better in the body' thing and I personally feel either the chromosomes are right or not. we had some in the lead on day 3 that arrested on day 4, so if we had transfered those it wouldnt have worked. 

another big reason is that naturally the blast doesnt enter the uterus till day 5, so when they put back an embryo into the uterus on day 3 it wouldnt naturally be there. of course lots of people have success with day 3's (but those that work would have probably made it to blast in the dish anyway) and if you have a limited amount its probably best to do a day 3 if the clinic suggest, but if they suggest a day 5 I would take it.

between days 4 & 5 quite a good number arrest as apparantly before that they are using the dna from the mothers egg, but at day 4&5 the embryos dna has to 'turn on' and work as an embryo. so many people lose quite a few, but again I believe they wouldnt have worked in the body either.


----------



## DaisyQ

Like LL bean says, it depends on the number of embryos you have, and how they are developing. If you have a lot of embryos, they will push to day 5, and put the strongest, most developed, best looking ones back - it helps weed out the ones that look less promising. If you have fewer embryos and/or they seem to be developing more slowly, they will often do a 3 day transfer, so as to not risk losing them by day 5. 

All of that said, my current clinic will ONLY do day 6 transfers, period. If they all arrest before then, they think the wouldn't have made it in utero. They have a state of the art lab and great embryologists and feel that if they don't make it in the lab, they weren't viable to begin with. I'm not sure how I feel about this because I know of others at other clinis who have had day 3 transfers, and it does work. I know my clinic used to do both day 3 and day 5/6, but in the last year or so they have switched to only day 5. I'm guessing their data supports day 5 (really 6) being much better. They are very big into synchrony - they don't want to put a day 3 embryo, that would normally still be in the fallopian tubes, into the uterus. :shrug:


----------



## l8bloomer

Thanks everyone for all the info. :flower::flower:

I'm still anxious but less so now that I understand the rationale behind the Day 3 vs Day 5 transfers. Maybe I shouldn't have taken the day off work. I've got too much time to think.:growlmad:


----------



## PositiveUs

sarahincanada said:


> l8bloomer said:
> 
> 
> While waiting for the update call :coffee::coffee::coffee:, I'm working myself up into a lather. I've read that some embryos may arrest and that it may be better to do a Day 3 transfer. My RE had mentioned that if by Day 3, embryo development remains good, that they would push it to Day 5. However, I've read some instances where embryo development ceases after Day 3!!
> 
> I'm Day 2 now and thinking of calling the clinic to push for a Day 3 transfer. What has been your experience? Any insight would be much appreciated! it would be devastating to come this far only to end up with nothing.
> 
> personally I would always do a day 5 transfer....I believe that an embryo that doesnt last in the dish wouldnt last in your body either. technology is so far advanced that I dont believe the 'better in the body' thing and I personally feel either the chromosomes are right or not. we had some in the lead on day 3 that arrested on day 4, so if we had transfered those it wouldnt have worked.
> 
> another big reason is that naturally the blast doesnt enter the uterus till day 5, so when they put back an embryo into the uterus on day 3 it wouldnt naturally be there. of course lots of people have success with day 3's (but those that work would have probably made it to blast in the dish anyway) and if you have a limited amount its probably best to do a day 3 if the clinic suggest, but if they suggest a day 5 I would take it.
> 
> between days 4 & 5 quite a good number arrest as apparantly before that they are using the dna from the mothers egg, but at day 4&5 the embryos dna has to 'turn on' and work as an embryo. so many people lose quite a few, but again I believe they wouldnt have worked in the body either.Click to expand...

Hi. I just happened to read the last page of this thread for some reason, I never get on this thread, but now I'm worried about my recent 2 day transfer because my clinic said the best place for the embryo to be is inside my body, not growing in a dish.
Since I only had 2 that fertilized, we knew we were transferring both, they said there is no reason to wait and grade them or anything because grading is for when you plan to transfer some and freeze some. So since there was nothing to freeze, there was no sense in grading them and they felt the embryos would do much better back in their "natural environment" as soon as possible (even though they technically would still be in the fallopian tube on 2dpo).
This is some scary sh*t and I don't propose to know as much as they do about this, there comes a point when you just have to trust them, you have no choice. I hate that!


----------



## DaisyQ

Positive US - I think it really depends on the clinic and on the lab. Some doctors find greater success with earlier transfers (probably because their labs are not top of the line). Also, I think that doctors are afraid to wait it out with only two embryos, because if they DO arrest in the lab and you can't do a transfer at all, you would be devastated and would likely blame the lab... so with only 2 embryos, they'd rather take the chance that it will stick... 

Just remember that earlier transfers DO work. At most clinics it's really a numbers game, and it's how many embryos you have that is the deciding factor on how many days to wait for a transfer.


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> Positive US - I think it really depends on the clinic and on the lab. Some doctors find greater success with earlier transfers (probably because their labs are not top of the line). *Also, I think that doctors are afraid to wait it out with only two embryos, because if they DO arrest in the lab and you can't do a transfer at all, you would be devastated and would likely blame the lab.*.. so with only 2 embryos, they'd rather take the chance that it will stick...

I agree! I read a blog where a top fertility guy that only does 5 day transfers said he thinks clinics do day 3 transfers as its easier for a patient to accept the embryo just didnt implant rather than have them arrest in a dish and have nothing to transfer. Its like patients seem to feel they got more for their money if they have a transfer, even though the end result is the same.

Positive US I would worry too much...hopefully you have 2 good embryos and they will implant (and they would have lasted time day 5 in the dish too). I think when you have only 2 fertilize a lot of clinics would do the early transfer. And theres lots of day 2 and day 3 transfer success stories on here (so the being early in the uterus thing cant always be toooo much of a factor), I just believe those would have last in the dish too if they are good embryos. good luck!


----------



## DaisyQ

OK, so I'm back from my follie check. Good news, or at least I think so. 

Six follies on the right, and another six on the left, so 12 total, which is two more than I had on Saturday. ALL under 10mm, which I'm interpreting as good news. Last time I had one at 12 and one at 13. Those were my two leads, and they are the two that grew to 16-17 mm two days later, and the reason my dang cycle got canceled. PRAYING they all grow together now... 

Waiting for a call later today with instructions (keep the meds the same or adjust), and will go back on Thursday for another check. 

Grow together, grow together, grow together!!


----------



## sarahincanada

*PLEASE please please grow together daisys eggs, and while Im praying lets have lots of good ones *

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Daisy! Sounds like your off to a great start! When is the next scan?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys! Sarah! I love it!

Hockey, my next scan is on Thursday.


----------



## drsquid

afm- so doc said i could wait til thurs for the us... i of course then panicked that i was messing things up by waiting.. emailed him and asked him if i was messing anything up by doing that etc.. i think i kinda insulted him. he wrote back that my e2 was in good range, that he didnt see any dominant follicles on the sono and that he wouldnt do anything that would jeopardize my care. so umm. yay =) today hopefully i get my car back from the shop. gotta run out at work to do the car exchange (and flirt with the adorable but way too young car rental guy... nice full on irish accent) and then flirt with the car repair guy (gorgeous tall, dimpled chinese guy). almost makes up for having to spend all kinds of money on car repair. im still all icky crampy from yesterday but some is gas (oops too many cherries). 

hope everyone is well


----------



## hockey24

Oh Drsquid - that made me laugh!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Dr. S - glad you can wait until Thursday. And glad you have a lot of flirting on the agenda for today!

Got the call from my nurse. My E2 levels have not yet risen, it's right around 65. I'm to increase my follistim/gonal F to 375 units, and my low dose Hcg to 30 units. Yikes. Hope something starts to happen - and of course that it happens to ALL the follicles at the same time.


----------



## l8bloomer

daisy, my e2 levels were low after 4 days of stims and they had to double my dosage. turned out ok.

AFM, they ended calling me in today for Day 3 transfer. 5 embryos transferred with 3 hopeful frosties. I remember reading on this thread (I think) about eating pineapple cores to help with implantation. Does anyone know how much to eat and for how long?


----------



## sarahincanada

l8bloomer said:


> daisy, my e2 levels were low after 4 days of stims and they had to double my dosage. turned out ok.
> 
> AFM, they ended calling me in today for Day 3 transfer. 5 embryos transferred with 3 hopeful frosties. I remember reading on this thread (I think) about eating pineapple cores to help with implantation. Does anyone know how much to eat and for how long?

5 embryos transfered is that right?
good luck keeping everything crossed for you! :kiss:
as for pineapple core I did it, cut the core into 5 pieces and ate one piece per day. its very chewy and hard to digest but it tastes ok!


----------



## l8bloomer

sarahincanada said:


> l8bloomer said:
> 
> 
> daisy, my e2 levels were low after 4 days of stims and they had to double my dosage. turned out ok.
> 
> AFM, they ended calling me in today for Day 3 transfer. 5 embryos transferred with 3 hopeful frosties. I remember reading on this thread (I think) about eating pineapple cores to help with implantation. Does anyone know how much to eat and for how long?
> 
> 5 embryos transfered is that right?
> good luck keeping everything crossed for you! :kiss:
> as for pineapple core I did it, cut the core into 5 pieces and ate one piece per day. its very chewy and hard to digest but it tastes ok!Click to expand...

Yes, 5 embies. I was also a bit taken aback but the RE said the chances of multiples at my age is practically nil and they wanted to give me the best chance possible. He said it is their clinic's practice to transfer up to 5 embies for ladies of my vintage :wacko:

I will go to WF this evening to pick up a pineapple. Anything that will help, I will do. Would love to know if you have any other tips.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the reassurance L8. I appreciate that. FIVE embies??? Holy cow! My clinic does a maximum of two.


----------



## drsquid

l8- how old are you? 

i dunno what my clinic's max is. id like to do 2-3 depending on how many i have and how they look. just found out that if i have any frozen embryos im going to have to pay the clinic where the ER and ET is being done 300 to transfer them back to my clinic even though my doc will be doing the actual transferring... nickel and diming it is ridiculous


----------



## l8bloomer

drsquid, i am 44.

My clinic only said to take it easy for the remainder of the day, and to wait few days before resuming normal activities. I have read however that after transfer, bedrest is recommended, as well as showers are to be avoided. Did your REs suggest any other restrictions?


----------



## drsquid

got a quick us at work today. 1 have about 8 follies on each side each measuring around 1 cm.. largest is about 1.3. so yay no dominant... heh now the question is... do i send the pic to my doc..


----------



## DaisyQ

Dr. Squid! :rofl: You just can't stay away from that US wand, huh? I knew you were feeling randy from your earlier post about the car guy, and the car rental guy, but don't take it out on the poor US machine. JUST kidding!! :haha: You might just mention the one at 13 to your doc. :shrug: Don't know... 

L8, I haven't discussed restrictions with my doctor, since I'm not there yet, but from what I hear most REs seem to say "take it easy" the day of and the day after transfer, especially when it's a 5 day transfer because implantation usually happens day 6-7. The girls at CCRM (best clinic in the US in terms of success rates) do bed rest the day of, and usually the day after.


----------



## drsquid

heh i did a transabdominal. id never ask a coworker to do tranvag. im reasonably thin so i can get good pics. im not worried about the 13. that is still small. i go thursday so.. i may take another look again tomorrow


----------



## hockey24

So I just made a crazy decision! I had a phone consultation with another fertility clinic out of Chicago and within hours of hanging up, I cancelled my currently scheduled IVF cycle and will be making the switch to the Chicago clinic. YIKES!! 

The doctor was so nice and explained things so well and he convinced me that I might be wasting my time with my current clinic. Felt my clinic's success rates were crap (and they are) and that my doctor was over suppressing my ovaries with birth control pills. 

So now I've cancelled my meds which were due to ship out tomorrow and awaiting a calendar from the new doctor. Its an 8 hour drive to Chicago but hopefully will be worth it! Their success rates for my age group are over 40% where my clinic was 0 for 12 last year. 

What a crazy turn of events but it feels right! So hopefully I will only be delayed 2 weeks or so while we get the details sorted out.


----------



## sarahincanada

wow hockey!!! I think its great to go with your gut feeling, and if it doesnt delay you much then why not...sounds like their success rate is much higher. how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

wow hockey. congrats that is a big decision. glad you are being proactive =)


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :hugs::hugs:

Daisy- your new protocol sounds like it will do the trick :thumbup:

Hockey- Go with your gut :thumbup: I hope your new clinic is just what you need :hugs:

l8bloomer- wow 5 eggs, but I understand why, def get some pineapple core and good luck!!!

Drsquid- well you sound like your doing fine with your scan:) 

Sarah- Hope you and your little guy are doing well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

omg crystal I didnt know your bub is a :angel: :cry: I feel so sad, off to check your posts :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Crystal!!! :cry: :hugs: :cry: :hugs:

I am so, so sorry. 

Hockey, I applaud your decision - it sounds like the right move. Did he mention which protocol he thinks might work for you?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all. Just back from my second follie check after 5 days of stims. It's not great news, but it's not absolutely terrible, I guess it's somewhere in between, and probably too soon to tell. 

It sounds like my right ovary (I can never remember if it was right or left that they are talking about) is totally quiet, with 6 follicles under 10. That's the bad news.

My left ovary seems to be waking up, with one at twelve, two at 11, and I think quite a few more under 10. He only mentioned the one cyst, which is now at 27mm, but didn't say anything about the other one, so I'm wondering if it shrank. Always too shell shocked during these appointments to ask the right questions. 

So now I'm waiting on a call for my nurse, and I'll ask her all my questions. At this point, I don't even know how many follicles total, whether the sleepy ovary is the right or left one, etc. I want to find out which side, because my acupuncturist said she can adjust what she does accordingly... 

Also hoping my E2 is going up... won't be too surprised if I'm told to increase my dose again. It certainly looks like the estrogen did a good job suppressing me! Looks like I am a slow responder for sure. Just hoping I'm not a "nonresponder." I NEVER would have guessed that I would have had a problem stimming... in a million years. Hoping this thing turns around.


----------



## sarahincanada

hey daisy, perhaps slow is good this time? hopefully the left one will supply a good amount if the right doesnt wake up. or its still early so perhaps an increase in dose will help...what CD are you on?


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm fine with slow, I just hope my other ovary wakes up and things move along... 

I'm on CD 8, on day 6 of stims. 

I do hope they increase my dose (again). WAKE UP ovaries!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Got the call from my nurse. My E2 went up from 65 to 128, so it's on the rise. Phew! She seems to think I'm just off to a slow start, but that things are looking OK so far. I go back on Saturday - she expects we'll have a better idea of how things are progressing then. GROW together now, and WAKE UP right ovary!! Get in the GAME!


----------



## drsquid

just had my day 7 of stims us.. measured at least 6 or so follicles on each side. largest was 17mm. starting to get kinda sore in my ovaries. stripe is 1.1 cm. go back tomorrow and sat for blood work and us then egg retrieval mon or tues (hoping monday). i asked him before he started whether i should pretend i had no idea what was going on (because of the us ive done at work). on my way out the door he said, be sure to update me on what the followup us shows =)


----------



## DaisyQ

:rofl: Awesome, I love it! Wow Squid! You are so close! Getting excited?


----------



## drsquid

daisy- yup. waiting for a call back to find out my e2 and dose for tonight. i had a flash last night of... this isnt going to work... which is hanging over me a bit but.. a friend volunteered to pick me up from er which was sooo nice. it was funny she said... i understand if you want someone else to do it.. the reason it is funny is im sooo independant i have trouble asking anyone for anything.. having someone flat out volunteer was just amazing


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, that is really nice. I'm the same way - I never ask anyone for anything and I'm always ASTOUNDED when people do nice things for me unsolicited. A ride to the airport, what?? THANK YOU! And I couldn't believe it when people came out of the woodwork to offer me donated meds last time my cycle was canceled and I was so upset, feeling like I threw 2K down the toilet.


----------



## hockey24

DaisyQ and Drsquid - any updates on our stimming progress? 

Drsquid - how did your blood work come out? Are you getting close to retrieval time?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Hockey - thanks for asking. I just went to the doctor again today, and it's more of the same. Right ovary is STILL asleep, with 6 under 10 (at least all the docs are consistent right?), and the left is just slightly more active with 3 at 11, and another 2 at 10. 

So the good news is no lead follicles this time, and the bad news is that it looks like only 5 are growing, all on the left, and the progress is SLOW. The ones at 11 don't look to have grown since Thursday, unless the doctor I saw on Thursday measures "big" and the doctor today measures "small."

My estrogen did go up again, now it's at 290. So it more than doubled which is good. 

My instructions are to increase my dose (again) to 450 follistim and 30 units low dose hcg. 

I'm wondering if I'll ever get to egg retrieval at this rate. Please, please, please!


----------



## hockey24

Daisy - so frustrating! :wacko: That ovary needs to wake up!! But I guess with the other follies growing slow, that gives the right one a chance to wake up and get moving!! So there is definitely still time to get everyone on board! :happydance: 

When do you go back again?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks hockey. I go back on Monday. I hope you are right and the right one wakes up, and they all grow together.


----------



## sarahincanada

daisy that is frustrating, I was hoping it would be easier this time but it seems thats too much to ask for :growlmad:. I know you wanted 8 mature for the study, if you only end up with 5 would you end up paying more or just not doing some of the services? I do hope the other one wakes up and if not well you could have 5 great eggs brewing so its still much better than last cycle. The 6 under 10, have their gotten a little bigger or do they not measure them when under 10. come on lil eggs, we need a growth spurt please [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah. It is very frustrating. They don't measure the ones under 10, so I'm not sure how far behind they are, but they look very small in comparison to the ones at 11...

Also the doctor didn't say anything about my cysts so they seem to have shrunk. So two of the "follicles" may well be those two cysts, so says the doctor. Blah. 

Guess only time will tell, as I continue to burn through my gonal f/follistim! Sheesh.


----------



## drsquid

went for my us today.. the biggest got bigger but not enormous and i have a ton of little ones. cause my e2 was only in the 800s yesterday it suggests a lot arent mature. if it is still going up today then we will keep stimming for a trigger monday and ER weds, if it flatlines then we will trigger for tuesday. kinda excited and bummed.. excited cause there is a chance for a bunch more eggs but bummed cause im worried that the big wwill go overripe without maturing the little ones,


----------



## DaisyQ

Honestly Squid, it sounds like it's going pretty well. It sounds like they might sacrifice the one big one to get the smaller ones.


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys.. my e2 jumped to 1400. doc dropped me to 150 gonal and go back for us monday. hopefully that means my little eggies are plumping up nicely. kinda annoyed for the delay but if it means more good eggs..


----------



## hockey24

1400 is fantastic! Can't wait to hear how Monday goes!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies... here is my update... Went to the doc this am, and I'm making progress but running into the same problem as last time. I have 2 follicles on the left at 16-17mm, then I have another at 14 mm, and a few (maybe 2?) others at 10-11. The right has FINALLY woken up, but is lagging far behind, with 2 at 11mm and 2 at 10mm. No one has said the "C" word (cancel), so I'm hopeful I will move ahead to ER, but I'm not super optimistic about how many mature eggs will be retrieved. Right now it sounds like maybe the three biggest ones. Which is suboptimal for sure. Going to ask my RN when she calls what the deal is, and I will be going back again tomorrow, and my own doctor will be there so hopefully we can discuss it a little then. The doctor today said that she thinks ER might be Thursday or Friday. So that's the deal... Not sure how to feel. Semi-excited to possibly make it to ER, but disappointed my follicles are all different sizes again, and concerned about going into ER with so few mature follicles. Really hoping the bigger ones slow down and the smaller ones catch up.


----------



## sarahincanada

so thats 9 at 10mm-17mm? I dont think thats toooooo bad of a difference in sizes....the 10 could go to 18, and 17 to 25 and still be ok?? Im not sure how long it takes to stim them to that size. I know its not ideal and you want a larger quantity but hopefully the ones you have are really good eggs. I hope you get to ER with this cycle, keeping everything crossed for you [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah. Yeah, it sounds like 9 between 10 and 17 right now. But it sounds like I might be triggering tomorrow or Wednesday, so I'm really not sure how much the little ones might grow between now and then. :shrug: I guess we'll just have to see, eh?


----------



## sarahincanada

hopefully you can ask them tomorrow, perhaps they are more interested in the larger ones. I cant really remember how much they would grow per day ...2mm per day??? its possible they become mature as your ER might not be till thursday or friday. try and remain positive, it is better than last cycle and who knows if theres a couple hiding somewhere. come on lil eggs!!


----------



## hockey24

Daisy - Fx'd for you that you are pleasantly surprised at ER with good quality eggs and more than you expect! Remember, it only takes 1 good one!! 

What is your estrogen number today?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Hockey - not sure yet, waiting for the call from my nurse. Will post once I hear...


----------



## Flipperty

I am starting this month and I have NO idea what to expect...... I'm anxious nervous confused excited... oh and worried about the expense of it all!


----------



## DaisyQ

WELCOME Flipperty!

Hockey, my E2 is 509. !!! ??? WTF? It's sooo low. This is after 9 days of stimming. ?


----------



## drsquid

Daisy- finger crossed for you. 

Went today for us. The little ones grew and the big ones aren't enormous so we are good. Waitin to hear about trigger dose and what time I go on Weds. Of course doc had to ruin it by saying .... We don't know what the quality will be. Grr good thing I like you stupid doc and know you talk without thinking but.. He needs to work on this negative thing. Also waiting to hear from my lawyer apparbetly we got assigned a court room now I just gotta find out when I need to show up. I'm in a bit of limbo right now. Have to update him that I won't be there weds and might be iffy Thursday.


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> my E2 is 509. !!! ??? WTF? It's sooo low. This is after 9 days of stimming. ?

what did they say about it? is it supposed to be a different level?
I wasnt told my E2 level during IVF, I remember with my IUI they said it was fine when I had 4 follicles and it was in the thousands I thought.


----------



## DaisyQ

From what I've read, most people trigger based both on E2 level and follicle size, but usually by trigger it's over 1000 at least. The don't want it going much above 3000 because then you are at risk for OHSS, but it seems that E2 of 1000-3000 is pretty normal. I think the reason mine is so low is because I have so few follicles growing. :sad2:


----------



## sarahincanada

I had a bit of a google and found this

A Rough Rule-of-Thumb for Good Estradiol Levels.
Exact figures are not possible. As a rough guide, however, a level in the range of 150 to 500 pg/ml is generally considered reasonable for the eighth day of a stimulated cycle. An approximate doubling of this level every 48 hours is considered promising, as a sign of continued good follicle development.

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/264820-e2-levels.html

so perhaps its not too low. if its a measure of how many mature eggs you have then its about right as you have 2-3 right now, perhaps if the other grow it will raise.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sara. I've been googling away all afternoon, and came upon that a little while ago. I'm on day 12 of my cycle and day 10 of stims, so 509 is pretty low at this stage of the game. I'm sure it's related to my 3 nearing maturity follies. Hopefully the other 4 at 11mm will have a growth spurt. I'm also concerned because the level didn't double from Saturday - it was 290 then, so it should be about 600 now. :shrug: Time will tell.


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> my E2 is 509. !!! ??? WTF? It's sooo low. This is after 9 days of stimming. ?
> 
> what did they say about it? is it supposed to be a different level?
> I wasnt told my E2 level during IVF, I remember with my IUI they said it was fine when I had 4 follicles and it was in the thousands I thought.Click to expand...

I was at 800 when I was getting ready to trigger and I know they told me they like it to be above 1000. At 800, I got 5 mature eggs and they all fertilized fine. 

So I'm guessing at 509, you are probably at 3 mature eggs? Which makes sense based off of your follicles. Maybe 1 more can sneak in there before retrieval at the end of the week?


----------



## DaisyQ

hockey24 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> my E2 is 509. !!! ??? WTF? It's sooo low. This is after 9 days of stimming. ?
> 
> what did they say about it? is it supposed to be a different level?
> I wasnt told my E2 level during IVF, I remember with my IUI they said it was fine when I had 4 follicles and it was in the thousands I thought.Click to expand...
> 
> I was at 800 when I was getting ready to trigger and I know they told me they like it to be above 1000. At 800, I got 5 mature eggs and they all fertilized fine.
> 
> So I'm guessing at 509, you are probably at 3 mature eggs? Which makes sense based off of your follicles. Maybe 1 more can sneak in there before retrieval at the end of the week?Click to expand...


Thanks Hockey. I really hope so. I have 4 follicles all at 11mm, so I'm hoping some of those take off today and tomorrow. I'm going to acupuncture tonight so maybe that will help. At this point I would DIE for 5 (or 7) eggs. You are exactly right - my estrogen # indicates 3 mature (or close to) at this point. I'm hoping the doctor will push me one more day, until Wednesday, to give me more time, but it will probably depend on how the bigger ones are growing. If they are at 20 tomorrow, I'm probably triggering.


----------



## drsquid

I'm still waiting to hear from my doc with today's level. Told the lawyer I can't come Weds and he was pisswd even though I told him I was gonna have to miss some days. Omgonna see if I can do local anesthesia so I can go to court after.


----------



## hockey24

drsquid - I'm sure I missed the post about this but why do you have to go to court? do you work for an attorney?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello ladies, could I join this thread. Ok, I am not exactly 35. I am 34 and will be 35 in November but I am doing IVF in July.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Irish - I'm 34 too, turning 35 in December. My body thinks it's 37.5 though. :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Here is todays update:

E2 was 784 to be exact. Follicles are as follows:

On the left side:
3 at 16 mm
1 at 14 mm
3 in the 11-13 range
3 < 10

On the right side:
4 in the 11-13 range
4 < 10

So um... that's 18 total. 

Before get ahead of myself, there's probably only 4 mature ones at this point, but the doctor said that the 11-13 ones are "possible" so that's another 7 "possible" eggs. So I'm looking at 4-11 mature eggs... PLEASE GOD, let me get all 11, or even... 6 or 7??


----------



## sarahincanada

I just posted on your journal, I came here first for an update and nothing so went there lol. Im so excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Sarah! I am feeling MUCH better about things today, than I was yesterday. I actually clapped my hands in the exam room after the doctor left - it just *feels* better today.


----------



## sarahincanada

I can imagine how you are feeling, the uncertainty and frustration part of stimming is hard to deal with, you just want it to go smoothly, especially after the last cycle. this will be an exciting week, cant wait :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Daisy! Much better today! I can imagine your relief! 
So when do you trigger? Tomorrow for ER on Friday?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Hockey! Not sure yet. I go back tomorrow for another US and bloodwork. It sounds like trigger tomorrow or Thursday for ER Friday or Saturday...


----------



## hockey24

That's great Daisy! I think your ovaries were slow to get started but they are coming through in the end. Hope you are pleasantly surprised with your egg count! Think positive thoughts!! :flower:


----------



## drsquid

hockey- im getting sued. medical malpractice case dragging on from 2006.. it was endless today. but at least it kept me from obsessing all day. now im obsessing over what time to leave the east bay to get to sf at 8:30 am


----------



## LLbean

drsquid said:


> hockey- im getting sued. medical malpractice case dragging on from 2006.. it was endless today. but at least it kept me from obsessing all day. now im obsessing over what time to leave the east bay to get to sf at 8:30 am

well it depends on where in the eastbay you are and where in the city you are going LOL


----------



## LLbean

If you are going through the Richmond bridge is one thing, Bay Bridge another...


----------



## drsquid

bay bridge i live in oakland and going to pfc. when i lived in sf i commuted the other direction.. im thinking 45 min should be good. it is a 20 min drive when there isnt traffic. imm supposed to be there at 8:45 but i wanna leave at 7:45


----------



## hockey24

drsquid said:


> hockey- im getting sued. medical malpractice case dragging on from 2006.. it was endless today. but at least it kept me from obsessing all day. now im obsessing over what time to leave the east bay to get to sf at 8:30 am

Ah man! That doesn't sound like fun but your right - tough to obsess and google everything when your tied up in court. Kind of nice. 

Good luck tomorrow!! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

drsquid said:


> bay bridge i live in oakland and going to pfc. when i lived in sf i commuted the other direction.. im thinking 45 min should be good. it is a 20 min drive when there isnt traffic. imm supposed to be there at 8:45 but i wanna leave at 7:45

To be safe I'd say whatever mapquest says you should double it. Considering what it is I would rather be very early and not late. Bay bridge gets quite busy at times, and morning commute to the city is heavy.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sorry I can't contribute Squid - not familiar with SF geography or traffic patterns. :haha:

Here is my update:

Mmy retrieval will be Friday. My doctor says we can expect 4-6 mature eggs. So not great, but hey, it's better than a canceled cycle. I'm secretly hoping for more of course. 

I can NEVER remember the count, so I will update once I get the call from my nurse but it sounded like one at 19, two at 18, maybe one at 17, one or two at 15, one or two at 13, one or two at 12, and one or two at 11, with more less than 10. ? I will update later with exact #s. Just excited to get to retrieval.


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> Sorry I can't contribute Squid - not familiar with SF geography or traffic patterns. :haha:
> 
> Here is my update:
> 
> Mmy retrieval will be Friday. My doctor says we can expect 4-6 mature eggs. So not great, but hey, it's better than a canceled cycle. I'm secretly hoping for more of course.
> 
> I can NEVER remember the count, so I will update once I get the call from my nurse but it sounded like one at 19, two at 18, maybe one at 17, one or two at 15, one or two at 13, one or two at 12, and one or two at 11, with more less than 10. ? I will update later with exact #s. Just excited to get to retrieval.

yay only 2 days :happydance: Im sure they are being cautious and hopefully you will get more. but if not as everyone says it only takes one. so exciting for retrieval and fertilization for you :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Question for you ladies...

I'm considering embryo banking. Any of you know about this? You pay $$ upfront to freeze and ccs test your embryos. You then go through several retrievals to essentially stockpile normal embryos before transfer. As much as I want a fresh transfer, I'm anxious about the # of blasts we might get, and we are leaning strongly towards ccs testing anyway, so it might make sense for us to do this, especially as I'm not getting younger, my response to stims isn't ideal, and I may likely want more than one child. 

I don't know where we'd get the $$ for multiple retrievals, but I think maybe our parents might help somewhat. What do you guys think? If I was younger or an awesome responder, or had better insurance coverage for ivf, I think I might just go cycle by cycle... But given my circumstances, I think I might feel better going into transfer knowing I have multiple normal embryos to work with.


----------



## DaisyQ

And here's the official follicle tally for today:
On the left:
1 at 19
2 at 18
1 at 17
1 at 15
3 at 11-13
3<10

On the right:
1 at 15
4 at 11-13
3 < 10.


----------



## sarahincanada

I remember thinking something similar before my IVF, but then I got so many blasts I didnt have to worry. I was thinking it because i thought if I got pregnant thats a good year and then i would be 40 and trying again for #2. So I understand why you are considering it. However wait and see how many you get from your first retrieval to decide.

I also was glad I only had to do one set of stimulation drugs, Im sure its safe to do multiple but I did worry....it was around the time guiliana ranic got breast cancer after 2 rounds and I didnt wonder if it can aggrevate (existing) conditions. Thats just something personally I thought about and to consider, so many people do multiple rounds of stimulation and Im sure will never get ill.

other things to consider are I wonder if its better to spread out stimulations, I know you might be worried how your eggs will be in a year but I wonder if doing a 3rd stimulation so soon is good or not.

also there are people who are more fertile after giving birth, even if they suffered from infertility before. my best friend had a MC and it took well over a year to get pregnant with her first, but her 2nd took 2 months!

just some things to think about!


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> And here's the official follicle tally for today:
> On the left:
> 1 at 19
> 2 at 18
> 1 at 17
> 1 at 15
> 3 at 11-13
> 3<10
> 
> On the right:
> 1 at 15
> 4 at 11-13
> 3 < 10.

you have a good chance of at least 6, but you may be surprised by some of the 13's by friday. come on lil eggies [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## DaisyQ

All good points Sarah!

I'm sure that the high estrogen levels from stimming would absolutely exacerbate pre-existing breast cancer, for sure...

If we do end up cycling again, I will have 1-2 months off because the lab is closing in July...

We will also have to decide about the banking program before we find out how many blasts, I think. I was told we would have to decide probably by Monday, and I won't find out about my blasts until Wednesday. But I will ask and see if we can wait for the blast report... 

Another thing I forgot to mention - if we get 8+ mature eggs, we will be in a study where we will get free CCS testing, a $4500 value. If we have less than 8 mature, we will be booted from the study, and would have to decide to pay $4500 for testing and fresh transfer, pay 7K to biopsy, freeze and bank and test (up to 15 embryos total, so this covers multiple cycles), or pay forgo the CCS testing completely and just do a fresh transfer... those are the options. So if we want to do the CCS testing, it seems like 7K is actually a better deal, if you consider that we may need more than 1 fresh cycle, if less than 8 eggs are retrieved. In that case, best case scenario, we'd get 7 embies. Which would be fab.. but likely not all 7 would be normal. 

It would be great to be able to wait for the blast report... Like if we only have 1-3 blasts, I think we'd want to do the banking, but if it's 5-7, maybe not?


----------



## sarahincanada

it would help to know the blast rate, but even how many mature eggs and how many fertilized might make you decide. people seem to lose an average of 50% by blast so what fertilizes on day 1 you can guessimate you will have half the amount of blasts ....some people definitely have a couple more but a lot of who Ive been following have about 50%.

I agree the 'pay 7K to biopsy, freeze and bank' is probably the best option. I do think the testing is a good idea, they dont do it here in Canada but I would have loved it. purely to weed out the good ones from the bad. I always prayed that if an embie was no good for it to please not survive the defrost, as I didnt want the pain of a bfp and later m/c. so if you can I would do one of the options with the testing.


----------



## DaisyQ

I agree.. I don't want to waste $$ on the transfer, or time (and pain) of potential MC with transfering abnormals... so I'm leaning toward testing. My MIL feels strongly we should do the testing (she is afraid of Downs or something), and I think she'd help us pay for it. So I guess I'll see how many are retrieved, how many are mature, and how many fertilize. If I get 8+, it's a moot point for now, since I'll get free testing with that clinical trial. If it's less than 8... strongly leaning towards banking. Not sure what the blast rate is... seems to vary widely from person to person. One lady on another thread had 28 eggs retrieved, 22 fertilize, and only 3 blasted. Of the three 2 were normal. She's 31. Another lady who is 36 just had a cycle with 18 eggs, 11 blasted, 5 were normal... Both of these women go to my clinic.


----------



## drsquid

had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)


----------



## sarahincanada

yay for 12 mature drsquid, thats great!


----------



## drsquid

thanks.. while i was waiting to find out how many i had a friend say.. dont expect too many given that it is you (as i refuse to grow up etc.. made me totally laugh). i was bummed cause i thought there were about 16, but bakers dozen rocks as does a dozen.. fingers crossed i get the 70-80% fert rate (or better given that im doing icsi)


----------



## DaisyQ

That's great squid! 11 is a great #!


----------



## drsquid

daisy- 12 =) heh im already bummed about the 1 not mature one.. im trying to steel myself against being too upset with the ones i lose from not fertilizing


----------



## DaisyQ

12! I meant 12! Sorry, don't want to take one away from you. Just set your expectations low so you won't be disappointed. It just takes one. Remind me of this advice in 2 days....


----------



## hockey24

drsquid said:


> had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)

Yeah Drsquid! That is a fantastic number!! Fx'd for great fertilization rate!


----------



## drsquid

at least ill be stuck in court so it will take my mind off it (as if..) 

and daisy i will i promise =)


----------



## Irish_eyes

Daisy, good luck for tomorrow, I am sure things will be fine. 

Squid, 12 is a fab number. :happydance: 

Well, I got my schedule this week. I start DR on 2nd July and injecting on 16th July with EC and ET by the end of July. I have my nurse led appt on the 29th June to pick up my meds etc. :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Irish! Exciting that you are gearing up to start!


----------



## drsquid

so doc calld this am and said 11 fertilized.. i said oh that is good and he corrected me and said it was fantastic. yay for dr negative being positive. i texted him later and thanked him. it was funny thought cause i made a joke on the phone about not counting my embryos until they hatch and he started getting all technical.. i was like.. dude.. joking (yes im aware that is a stage and that was kinda half the joke). court wasnt too bad today however getting there was crazy cause bart was shut down..


----------



## Irish_eyes

drsquid said:


> so doc calld this am and said 11 fertilized.. i said oh that is good and he corrected me and said it was fantastic. yay for dr negative being positive. i texted him later and thanked him. it was funny thought cause i made a joke on the phone about not counting my embryos until they hatch and he started getting all technical.. i was like.. dude.. joking (yes im aware that is a stage and that was kinda half the joke). court wasnt too bad today however getting there was crazy cause bart was shut down..

That IS fantastic news! :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

drsquid thats great!

irisheyes good luck for your cycle next month :hugs:

thinking about you daisy :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thx! 12!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Dr Squid and Daisy!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

DaisyQ said:


> Thx! 12!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

FX'd you get the 8 mature!


----------



## drsquid

Yay daisy


----------



## DaisyQ

Got the call - all 12 eggs are mature! Now just waiting on the fert report tomorrow.


----------



## sarahincanada

amazing!!!
so you are in the study right?
you must be so happy! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes! In the study - so relieved!!


----------



## Milty

Oh Daisy I'm so glad you made it in:happydance:

When do you get your next report from the Doc


----------



## DaisyQ

Tomorrow I'll find out how many fertilized, then NO news til Wednesday.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Oh Happy Days Daisy! That is fab news! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

yay daisy congrats

talked to my doc today about transfer. he is saying likely day 3.. like 80% chance.. no real clear reason.. im going to put back 2. in looking it up it appears pregnancy rates are pretty similar regardless if you do day 3 or day 5.. he is going to call me at 8 am but i have to be there by 8:45 and it is like 30 min away.


----------



## DaisyQ

Squid - excited for your upcoming transfer! Yay!

Got my fert report - 11 out of 12 fertilized! :wohoo:


----------



## Milty

Oh that's great!


----------



## LLbean

that is AWESOME!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## drsquid

Oy totally hit my sciatic last night. Didnt sleep cause of pain in my butt. I don't remember what all I wrote before but the doc actually called me back a second time to say he thought it wouldn't be a problem. I told him I never thought it would be. I had 13 follicles. All of them with be producing progesterone so it isn't like there is none. Besides I was only starting 12 hrs late. So this am the stupid shower had no water pressure... Sigh. Doc of course
Called as I was heading across the bay bridge. Turns out I have 8 embryos that have 8-10 cells do they are gonna go to blast. He was saying how unexpected that was at my age , so I said "see I'm special". He got all serious and was like... We need to manage expectations and they won't all go to blast etc. umm duh. I then went and stopped at the clinic that is gonna do the transfer to get more needles and get them to do my shot today cause I just couldn't face it. Also told them when was best for me Monday (doc was all like... We have to work with their schedule etc... Umm dude squeaky wheel and all). So all is good now other than ass pain


----------



## LLbean

drsquid said:


> Oy totally hit my sciatic last night. Didnt sleep cause of pain in my butt. I don't remember what all I wrote before but the doc actually called me back a second time to say he thought it wouldn't be a problem. I told him I never thought it would be. I had 13 follicles. All of them with be producing progesterone so it isn't like there is none. Besides I was only starting 12 hrs late. So this am the stupid shower had no water pressure... Sigh. Doc of course
> Called as I was heading across the bay bridge. Turns out I have 8 embryos that have 8-10 cells do they are gonna go to blast. He was saying how unexpected that was at my age , so I said "see I'm special". He got all serious and was like... We need to manage expectations and they won't all go to blast etc. umm duh. I then went and stopped at the clinic that is gonna do the transfer to get more needles and get them to do my shot today cause I just couldn't face it. Also told them when was best for me Monday (doc was all like... We have to work with their schedule etc... Umm dude squeaky wheel and all). So all is good now other than ass pain

:happydance::happydance: now that is true, you can't schedule when embryos go back in, its when it has to happen LOL. Best of luck for your sticky beans!!!!


----------



## hockey24

Ok ladies - for those of you who take or took CoQ10 while TTC, what dosage did you take? My new clinic has recommended it but didn't tell me how much to take. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hockey, I take 600-800 mg.


----------



## hockey24

DaisyQ said:


> Hockey, I take 600-800 mg.

Do you break it up through out the day? 

FX'd for you for great news on Wednesday! 11 fertilized eggs is fantastic!:thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Hockey!

Yes, I break it up. 

I either take 200mg three times a day (with food), or 400mg twice a day.


----------



## drsquid

so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)

btw named them inky and squirt


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Ok ladies - for those of you who take or took CoQ10 while TTC, what dosage did you take? My new clinic has recommended it but didn't tell me how much to take.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!

I think I took 600, I took the high absorbtion one as I wanted it to work fast lol 

good luck dr squid!


----------



## hockey24

Inky and Squirt - love it!


----------



## LLbean

best of luck with Inky and Squirt!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys. got a call from the doc. 3 more frozen today. i think he said i have 2 grade 1 and 2 grade 2 blasts frozen.


----------



## LLbean

That is great squid!!!!


----------



## hockey24

DaisyQ - is your transfer today?


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey she has updated in her journal, she has 5 left not at blast yet so they are waiting till tomorrow. she wont be having a fresh transfer though, they had to be at blast today to do that, so they will be tested and frozen. praying her 5 go to blast tomorrow and pass the testing [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Sarah - I hunted it down and got the update. FX'd for great news tomorrow!!


----------



## Rona

Hi everyone. How you ladies doing :). DrSquid, how are you doing? Any news? Anyway, I am still here, cannot proceed to next IVF yet. Believe it or not, after my polyp surgery, which was 27 April 2012, I do not have my period! It has been over 70 days :(....I don't know what to do. Never ever late in my life. For now the Dr. just keep checking my progesterone level every week to see if I ovulate. I know it's not, I am doing OPK also, and it very light line which showing how low my LH. 

Sorry I don't come here often. But I hope you guys doing okay.


----------



## sarahincanada

dr squid has been posting on other threads, looks like she got her bfp so congrats!

rona thats so annoying, why does it have to be difficult when you just want to get going :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rona

Oh really? Congrats to DrSquid. Don't see her update in here.

Anyway, thanks Sarah...yes it is really annoying. My youngest sister told me two weeks ago that she pregnant for her second one. She have a 2 years old son, and 4 months ago she said she want to try again for the 2nd one....and it only took her 4 months to try. I am happy for her but just cannot understand why it so hard for me.

For now I stopped taking all meds just to make sure my body back to normal. I think my body in shock with all the intervention of the meds and surgery.


----------



## hockey24

Rona - that sounds sooo frustrating!! Sometimes it feels our bodies just betray us. I don't blame you for cleansing of all the meds. Your body probably appreciates it. Have you tried acupuncture? Sometimes it helps people get back in balance. 

AFM - I'm on Day 3 of stimming and I've got a pretty aggressive dosage. After a couple days of Lupron, added Gonal F and diluted HCG. First day of Gonal was 600 unites and now we're down to 450 units. Seems like alot! Going for my first scan tomorrow to see what's happening and adjust the dosage from there. 

Hoping to follow Drsquid's lead and get that BFP this go round!!


----------



## Rona

Hi Hockey,

Good idea about acupuncture, I need to find a good place that I like. I tried twice last time and don't like the place at all. I will have massage also.

I wish you all the best Hockey. Sometimes when we heard others success, it gives us another hope...and wish it will be our turn :)...when and how...we still don't know yet, but there is always hope :)


----------



## drsquid

rona-sorry for not updating. yeah i got a light bfp on 6dp5dt and a darker one on 8dp5dt. beta 1 was 148, beta 2 was 349 (13dpo and 15dpo) and today 19dpo it is umm well i started talking to someone right after and well.. it was either 1369 or 1389.. so still in the median range for twins.. eek. my progesterone is also crazy high (was 279 and today was diluted to get to >80) so apparently i dont have to supplement anymore but im getting retested thursday. sorry about your delayed af.. shows up when you dont want her doesnt she.

hockey - fingers crossed for you


----------



## Rona

Hi Drsquid! So excited and happy for you :) and thanks for updating. Twins will be awesome!

Hockey, hope your turn will be soon.


----------



## crystal443

Sarah- I just saw your new avatar..LOVE IT!!!!! that is clear :)

Dr.Squid- Congrats to you!!! I'm sure you'll do fine :hugs::hugs:

Hockey- I had the aggressive treatment with my last IVF :wacko: well worth it if you can get more eggs though, its funny I always felt better when stimming :shrug: I had no bad side effects and just felt generally good:haha::haha: I know wacky but that's me:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

i felt good while stimming too.. felt crap on just lupron


----------



## crystal443

drsquid said:


> i felt good while stimming too.. felt crap on just lupron

Yeah its strange isn't it? I heard so many ladies that felt horrible while stimming and I felt fantastic:haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Dr Squid!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Milty

Ohh congrats!!!


----------



## hockey24

Had my first u/s today - I've only been stimming for 3 days so seems a bit early but I just do what they tell me. So had 11 follies starting to grow - with one giant one at 10mm already. The others were all relatively the same size and off to a nice start.


----------



## sarahincanada

yay hockey sounds like a great start
praying this is your cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- that sounds like its going to be a great cycle :thumbup:


----------



## noasaint

*Hockey*, sounds like your follies are looking good!! Hopefully those others catch up soon and you can trigger soon. 

How are you feeling *Sarah*?

I was the same way on stims, felt pretty good especially in the beginning. The Crinone made me super exhausted but after about 5 days and starting Vivelle dots I'm feeling much better with some energy. Got a faint BFP 8dp3dt and it was darker today at 9dp3dt. Beta is Friday and I just want it here already. Actually I want beta #2 to be here already which I am assuming will be Monday.


----------



## sarahincanada

noasaint wow congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance: and I know that feeling, I couldnt wait till 2nd beta, 1st ultrasound, 2nd trimester etc etc! Im feeling great thanks for asking. praying for a sticky bean(s) for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hockey when do you go back for another scan. hope the bfps on this thread continue with yours [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

crystal your chart is looking good, have you tested? praying for you too :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

2nd u/s this morning after 6 days of stimming. At least 13 follicles but they seem to be growing in 2 groups. One group is at the 13/14mm range and the other group is at the 7/8mm range. Little disappointing. 

Will get blood tests back this afternoon and talk to nurse about next steps. I'll be curious what their thoughts are. :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey how many are in each group? hoping the smaller ones catch up, I see that quite often. how long are they predicting you will stim for?

omg crystal after saying your chart looks good I see you have a bfp...thats amazing, hoping this is your sticky bean :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## hockey24

I'll have to ask the nurse when she calls how many in each group. Looked like about 6 in the high range and 7 in the low range. I hope a few of those small ones get a burst and catch up. 

Not sure how long I will stim. I'm using a clinic out of Chicago but I do my monitoring local so I can't ask any questions when I'm at my appointments since they don't make any of the decisions. I'm hoping to get a better idea this afternoon so I can time my trip to Chicago right. 

Crystal - I don't know how to read those charts very well but is that what it looks like?


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - your profile pic is amazing!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks hockey! I will post the series on here, I dont think anyone will mind as I am a IVF success story after many failures :cloud9:

I was annoyed this week though, my midwife was telling me about counting kicks after 28 weeks, as 'IVF babies and women your age do have a higher incidence of losses'. :cry: I was just finally getting to think that this is actually happening and she went and said that :grr:
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_0023.jpg
File size: 74.9 KB
Views: 2









UC BABY_0015.jpg
File size: 76 KB
Views: 2









UC BABY_0019.jpg
File size: 76.2 KB
Views: 2









UC BABY_0016.jpg
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 2









UC BABY_0010.jpg
File size: 76.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahincanada

also heres some of his room if anyone is interested
we did it neutral as hoping my frosties will give us another bub one day
we back onto conservation with deer and wildlife viewings everyday
the crib will go in the middle of the tree but for now he will be in a bassinette in our room
 



Attached Files:







bub1.jpg
File size: 175.1 KB
Views: 10









bub2.jpg
File size: 175.5 KB
Views: 10









bub3.jpg
File size: 185.5 KB
Views: 9









bub4.jpg
File size: 176.1 KB
Views: 11









clothes6.jpg
File size: 168 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LLbean

Sarah he is so stinking cute!!!!!!

And screw that midwife... Whatever


----------



## sarahincanada

oh and look how freaky his nose looks just like hubbies :haha:
 



Attached Files:







chrisbub.jpg
File size: 69 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LLbean

Wow so we know who he looks like hehehe


----------



## sarahincanada

well Im hoping he will have my eyes at least!! how are you doing LL, cant wait for the day you have great news


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah your pics are adorable ,I love his room too ,the tree decal is gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> well Im hoping he will have my eyes at least!! how are you doing LL, cant wait for the day you have great news

Me neither hehe

I'm good. Went to see a new OB/GYN today and she is awesome. Really happy to have a new doctor. Seems very positive about trying to conceive too. She told me she just delivered a 46 your old woman's baby last week, natural conception by the way. She felt she had to clarify that that is not the norm but the fact of the matter is it does happen


----------



## hockey24

Sarah - I love the room! So cute that his closet is so full of little clothes!! Adorable!!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> also heres some of his room if anyone is interested
> we did it neutral as hoping my frosties will give us another bub one day
> we back onto conservation with deer and wildlife viewings everyday
> the crib will go in the middle of the tree but for now he will be in a bassinette in our room

now that I am able to see the pics better I LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!


----------



## hockey24

E2 is at 981 - which is the highest I've ever had so I'm encouraged by that. The nurse was optimistic that some of the smaller follies could catch up before retrieval time. 

I'm headed to Chicago tomorrow and hoping for retrieval on Tuesday or Wednesday!

Getting excited!!


----------



## Goldy

Sarah i absolutely love the room. The pictures WOW and bubba absolutely looks like your DH!!

Was upset abt what your midwife said too.. Doesn't she know that God is in control.. you should have told her that. I love the colour and set up for your boy!! amazing, amazing for sure.

As for me nothing to write about accept "heartburn" will update in the other profile


----------



## Alex2g

Good luck ladies


----------



## noasaint

Sarah, those are AMAZING pics, thanks for sharing. The room is simply magnificient!!! Wow, I just adore it.


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> E2 is at 981 - which is the highest I've ever had so I'm encouraged by that. The nurse was optimistic that some of the smaller follies could catch up before retrieval time.
> 
> I'm headed to Chicago tomorrow and hoping for retrieval on Tuesday or Wednesday!
> 
> Getting excited!!

hocky Im excited too :happydance::happydance::happydance:
praying this is the start of an amazing week for you, you deserve it :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## hockey24

So the new clinic did a 3D u/s today which sounds pretty cool. They just called with the results and sadly I'm disappointed. They counted 9 follicles - with only 4 greater than 14mm. There is one 13, that could possible make the cut by the Tuesday. So that looks like anywhere from 0 to 4 mature eggs. 

My E2 level was 1781 - which is super high for me, so hoping that is an indicator of 4 or 5 eggs. 

I know it only takes 1, but sure is nice to have options to choose from! I didn't expect to have to freeze but sure would like 2 really great quality eggs to make it to transfer. 

So ER is scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## LLbean

Fxd for you Hockey


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> So the new clinic did a 3D u/s today which sounds pretty cool. They just called with the results and sadly I'm disappointed. They counted 9 follicles - with only 4 greater than 14mm. There is one 13, that could possible make the cut by the Tuesday. So that looks like anywhere from 0 to 4 mature eggs.
> 
> My E2 level was 1781 - which is super high for me, so hoping that is an indicator of 4 or 5 eggs.
> 
> I know it only takes 1, but sure is nice to have options to choose from! I didn't expect to have to freeze but sure would like 2 really great quality eggs to make it to transfer.
> 
> So ER is scheduled for Tuesday.

lets hope the higher E2 level means that you have more or better eggs than last time. lets stay hopeful for 4-6 great eggs, come on lil eggies [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Sarah! I got 5 eggs last time with E2 of 890 so hoping that means at least 5 this time and super great quality! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sarahincanada

anything different is good! remind me did you have a day 3 or 5 transfer last time?


----------



## hockey24

I did a 5 day transfer. I was lucky that all 5 fertilized and 4 made it to day 5. I'm praying that happens again.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys! Sorry so MIA, I was on vacation.

Sarah, I love those images of your little guy, and his room is unbelievable. So cute. 

Hockey, any more updates? Sending positive vibes your way. It just takes one good one... :hugs:

Squid, nosaint and crystal - congratulations! This is a lucky thread. 

Afm, my ccs results came back. Out of our three embies biopsied, two are normal. FET in august.


----------



## drsquid

yay for 2 normal. fingers crossed for your fet =)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks squid! Also want to report they are 5bb and 5ba - a boy and a girl.


----------



## LLbean

awww hope you get the pair!!!!!!


----------



## ksluice

I'm feeling everything about it..scared, dread, hope, scared to hope. 

I was on the boards way back in October, but I got very overwhelmed during my IUI and then did get the BFP, but then not at 8 1/2 weeks which is the same thing that happened the previous year. SO....

this time were trying IVF with full PGD. I am completely overwhelmed, and I haven't even started yet, so I am coming for a dose of positivity b/c the boards here are very positive (even when the news isn't). 

In any case, I just wanted to say thanks for that and even if I don't post much or again (or maybe I'll become a posting machine, who knows), I just wanted to put my appreciation for you all out there.


----------



## hockey24

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks squid! Also want to report they are 5bb and 5ba - a boy and a girl.

Oh a boy and girl! That's so cool to know that!


----------



## drsquid

afm- scanned again today and did transvag

Spoiler
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg


----------



## ksluice

crystal443 said:


> its funny I always felt better when stimming :shrug: I had no bad side effects and just felt generally good

oh please let that be true for us all here!!!


----------



## LLbean

ksluice best of luck to you

Dr Squid...Inky and Squirt!!!!! YEY!!!


----------



## ksluice

sarahincanada said:


> also heres some of his room if anyone is interested
> we did it neutral as hoping my frosties will give us another bub one day
> we back onto conservation with deer and wildlife viewings everyday
> the crib will go in the middle of the tree but for now he will be in a bassinette in our room

love love loving this.


----------



## ksluice

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> E2 is at 981 - which is the highest I've ever had so I'm encouraged by that. The nurse was optimistic that some of the smaller follies could catch up before retrieval time.
> 
> I'm headed to Chicago tomorrow and hoping for retrieval on Tuesday or Wednesday!
> 
> Getting excited!!
> 
> hocky Im excited too :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> praying this is the start of an amazing week for you, you deserve it :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

FXED for all you are hoping for and one bonus b/c you never know...


----------



## ksluice

drsquid said:


> afm- scanned again today and did transvag
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg

That is so so cool.....


----------



## Rona

I am excited for you Hockey :)

Dr. Squid...that's kewl!

My update today: Today is my CD 87 since my last period in April. From the last two days I am having ECWM, but the OPK still not as positive. I used OPK since 30 days ago daily to see if I ever ovulate. Beside that a weekly Progesterone blood test.

Today my Dr. decided to do ultrasound and he saw 2 large follicles, one on each side. One 17mm, one 15mm. My lining is 11mm. He said it looks like I am in the midth cycle and should ovulate anytime in few days. He told me I should get my period in 10 to 14 days. I hope it is :)


----------



## sarahincanada

dr squid how do you feel about the fact that its twins? as you mentioned SR even for twins before. its quite ironic to me that so many people fail with IVF and the person who only wanted a singleton and would consider SR would get twins.

hockey how are you doing

good luck ksluice! hope this cycle will be successful for you

daisy thats amazing to know its a boy and girl, wow

rona interesting that you have 2 follicles, I hope your ovulate soon


----------



## hockey24

7 eggs! Woo Hoo! The doctor said he didn't know where they came from but they were there. Now we just need to hope for good fertilization rate as that will dictate whether its a 3 or 5 day transfer.


----------



## LLbean

woah congrats Hockey!!! FXd!!!


----------



## drsquid

hockey- yay


----------



## DaisyQ

Hockey! Great news!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> 7 eggs! Woo Hoo! The doctor said he didn't know where they came from but they were there. Now we just need to hope for good fertilization rate as that will dictate whether its a 3 or 5 day transfer.

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

come on lil eggs and sperm
are you doing icsi?

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## SpncrChi

I am 35 and have been TTC for almost 2 years. My husband and I both have issues according to the doctors. We did the first IUI with Clomid/Ovidril this morning and now the waiting begins. Is anyone else in there TWW? And did anyone have a BFP on teh first IUI?


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 7 eggs! Woo Hoo! The doctor said he didn't know where they came from but they were there. Now we just need to hope for good fertilization rate as that will dictate whether its a 3 or 5 day transfer.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> 
> come on lil eggs and sperm
> are you doing icsi?
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

Sarah - he didn't think he would need to do ICSI based on our results the first time. 1st IVF we didn't do ICSI and all fertilized. I told him to do whatever he thought was necessary. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

SpncrChi said:


> I am 35 and have been TTC for almost 2 years. My husband and I both have issues according to the doctors. We did the first IUI with Clomid/Ovidril this morning and now the waiting begins. Is anyone else in there TWW? And did anyone have a BFP on teh first IUI?

Good luck!!! :thumbup:Take it easy and be sure to add a few more samples to the mix to up your odds!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ksluice

hockey24 said:


> 7 eggs! Woo Hoo! The doctor said he didn't know where they came from but they were there. Now we just need to hope for good fertilization rate as that will dictate whether its a 3 or 5 day transfer.

HURRAY!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ksluice

hockey24 said:


> SpncrChi said:
> 
> 
> I am 35 and have been TTC for almost 2 years. My husband and I both have issues according to the doctors. We did the first IUI with Clomid/Ovidril this morning and now the waiting begins. Is anyone else in there TWW? And did anyone have a BFP on teh first IUI?
> 
> Good luck!!! :thumbup:Take it easy and be sure to add a few more samples to the mix to up your odds!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

FXed, and good luck with the TWW!!! Second the mixing it up idea, and yes, the DH and I had luck on the first IUI, but my old eggs had different ideas after that. Still a BFP is a BFP so there is no reason not to be hopeful and positive


----------



## hockey24

Ksluide - good luck with your upcoming cycle! Sounds like you are just getting started so keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## ksluice

Thank you! Yes, just starting with Lupron, 20 units first thing in the am. I have to watch my video sometime tonight to refresh myself on the how tos. Yuck yuck yuck. 

BUT SO excited to hear about your eggies, and sending you all lots of good thoughts for massive fertilization.


----------



## crystal443

Hockey-:happydance::happydance::happydance: 7 is FANTASTIC!!!! Day 3 or Day 5 it really doesn't matter studies show the same rate of success:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rona

hockey24 said:


> 7 eggs! Woo Hoo! The doctor said he didn't know where they came from but they were there. Now we just need to hope for good fertilization rate as that will dictate whether its a 3 or 5 day transfer.

Great news Hockey! Keep us posted :)


----------



## hockey24

So of the 7 eggs, 6 were mature and 4 of them fertilized. So now we wait to see if it will be a 3 day transfer or 5 day transfer. Was hoping for 5 fertilized but will be really happy if we end up with 2 or 3 really good quality embryos.


----------



## sarahincanada

4/7 is great, oh I hope they all continue to blast
did you think about how many you would transfer?


----------



## hockey24

sarahincanada said:


> 4/7 is great, oh I hope they all continue to blast
> did you think about how many you would transfer?

Thanks Sarah!

We will transfer 3 if they make it to blast - if its a 3 day transfer, we'll transfer everything we have. 

I have a feeling it will be a 3 day transfer given the number but we'll see on Friday! :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

hard to say, you've had 2 not make it but the 4 could be super strong. keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## ksluice

hockey24 said:


> So of the 7 eggs, 6 were mature and 4 of them fertilized. So now we wait to see if it will be a 3 day transfer or 5 day transfer. Was hoping for 5 fertilized but will be really happy if we end up with 2 or 3 really good quality embryos.

I think that sounds great Hockey!! I know you wish they would all fert, but my RE says things along the lines of what Sarah was saying too. (Example: in the case of a freeze all, you may lose embies, but they are the ones that wouldn't make it to blast--I don't know how he can say these things, but he has been at this for decades). I'm fxing all over the place for 4 good strong multiplying mad embies for you!!!!:dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hockey, :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: popping in to say hello ladies. have a great weekend tomorrow and :dust: to all!


----------



## Milty

Ohh it's do good to hear from you and glad to see you have a little bean:happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Looks like a Day 3 transfer it is! Hope today is a lucky Friday the 13th! 

Of course no information about what or how many but I'm assuming there are less embryos or there is a concern on quality or they would have gone to 5 days. 

Guess we'll find out at 11am! Was really hoping to make 5 days but I know lots of people get their BFP from Day 3 as well. It is what it is so FX'd, they have what it takes to go the long haul!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck Hockey! Have been stalking your progress...as I'm starting ivf this fall :)


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Lillylove! FX'd you get your natural BFP this summer so you don't need IVF!


----------



## ksluice

Good luck Hockey!!! I'll be thinking about you at 11 am Kansas time. Sending you lots of ::dust:: for a very sticky embie!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Thinking of you Hockey and praying your beans stick!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Looks like a Day 3 transfer it is! Hope today is a lucky Friday the 13th!
> 
> Of course no information about what or how many but I'm assuming there are less embryos or there is a concern on quality or they would have gone to 5 days.
> 
> Guess we'll find out at 11am! Was really hoping to make 5 days but I know lots of people get their BFP from Day 3 as well. It is what it is so FX'd, they have what it takes to go the long haul!! :happydance::happydance:

yay you are pupo now (well its 12pm here so assuming you are similar time!!)

and there are so many day 3 success stories so definitely stay positive! They are probably going on what the other embryos have done, but the ones you transfer have every chance of going all the way.

theres a friend on here who just got her bfp from a FET, she had been told not to expect much as all her embryos were slow growers (fresh cycle failed) and blasts had taken 6 days to form to blast. I think all this grading and judging is a load of crap....I know they go by statistics but theres too many people with bfps from bad looking day 2 or 3 embryos and those with bfns from perfect day 5 blasts for me to listen to it. And really how do they know that everyone who gets pregnant naturally forms a blast at a certain time. I always say they cant see whats inside. sorry rant over!!


----------



## drsquid

hockey- yay. fingers crossed =)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hockey!! Sending loads of sticky :dust: your way. And I second what Sarah said. I know a bunch of gals on here all prego from day 3 transfers. The studies I've read don't find conclusive increased success rates from 5 day transfers vs 3 day transfers. I think the only advantages are for when you have a lot if embryos to choose from on day 3, it may be better to go to day 5 to select ones that are still growing, and so they can minimize risk for higher order births because some clinics will transfer 3+ embryos on day 3. But I don't think you have any less chance of it working... :dust:


----------



## hockey24

So we are back and we transferred all 4! YIKES!! Doctor said given my age (3 weeks shy of 40) and the number of embryos, its better to get them inside than to wait it out. It appears we had 3 "B" grades and 1 "C" grade. :thumbup:

So hopefully the question will not be - are you pregnant, but how many???:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ksluice

hockey24 said:


> so hopefully the question will not be - are you pregnant, but how many???:happydance::happydance::happydance:

yes yes yes!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Good stuff Hockey! Let's see how many "pucks" are joining the game hehehe


----------



## hockey24

Yes - I could be Quadro Mom!


----------



## DaisyQ

Whoa Nelly! Four??!! Wowza. Can't wait for your beta and your first US!


----------



## LillyLove

Hockey24 + 4!!! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> So we are back and we transferred all 4! YIKES!! Doctor said given my age (3 weeks shy of 40) and the number of embryos, its better to get them inside than to wait it out. It appears we had 3 "B" grades and 1 "C" grade. :thumbup:
> 
> So hopefully the question will not be - are you pregnant, but how many???:happydance::happydance::happydance:

omg thats so exciting!!!!! 

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

oh please please let there be some sticky guys in there, you so deserve it. hope the success stories continue. will you test and when is your beta

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for each lil embie, please stay with mummy :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

I have vowed not to POAS this go round. We'll see how long I last. I know I will at least test the day of the beta in order to prepare myself. I want to try and keep the hope alive and my emotions steady through this 11 day wait. Beta is 7/24. 

Been checking out different stats for 3 day embryos and based on cell stage and grade, I think 3 out of the 4 are in pretty good shape! 

They have me doing daily progesterone shots - which are so much better than the suppositories and I'm starting estrogen patches in a few days. Whatever helps!


----------



## Rona

Yay Hockey!!! Hope the embies stick.

As for me, finally on CD88 the OPK positive! Hopefully I will get my period in two weeks. We're still BD naturally, who knows :).


----------



## Milty

This is great news Hockey!!! Praying for your little ones


----------



## sarahincanada

hockey24 said:


> Beta is 7/24.

urghh thats a long wait, how can I wait that long :rofl:

I started getting faint lines 4dp5dt on frer which would be next thursday for you, but I understand you wanting to keep the pma and waiting.


----------



## hockey24

Last time I went on an emotional roller coaster by testing too much. This time I want to keep the hope alive all the way to the end. 

Rona - CD88? Holy cow! That would drive me crazy!!


----------



## sarahincanada

rona arghhh how annoying, but glad your cycle is sorting itself out and hopefully you will be back on track soon. perhaps your body needed a longer re-cooperation and is recharged and ready to get pregnant :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- Its has to be a question of many not are you pregnant!!!!! So excited for you and can't wait to see how many stick :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rona

Hockey, yes...it drive me nuts also! I wonder if I hit menopause...oh no. But I don't have any sympthoms of menopause. Everything just normal except no period.

Sarah, I think so, it might be trying to make my body better and who knows :)

But guess what? Finally the Progesterone blood test yesterday confirmed that I ovulated..yehaaaaaa!!! My nurse immediately want me to take Estrace today for 7 days and if I get my period, my 2nd IVF will middle of August. But......it looks like we have to postpone to another cycle. My husband have to be at his Grandma memorial in Seattle, she passed away 2 weeks ago, I feel bad if I stop him, he also lost his best friend last week due to massive heart attack, he only 40.

So postpone to next month probably better. Further more I need to see aunt flo coming in reality so I know my body is back to normal before stuff it with the meds again.

Hockey...I am praying that this a successful one :)


----------



## hockey24

Rona - so glad to hear the news about ovulation and the potential for scheduling your next IVF :thumbup: - not so glad to hear the news for your DH. That's alot to take in a short amount of time.:hugs:

But I'm quite certain that :witch: will be a welcome sight! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

rona- sorry you are going through so much. fingers crossed that this cycle did it (yay ovulation)


----------



## sarahincanada

how is everyone, rona how is everything?

so I had a bit of a panic attack and went for a last minute cancellation scan on saturday, I hadnt been feeling bub that much and MW scared me saying 3rd trimester losses are more common in our age group (she was only saying to be aware and to make sure i feel movement through the day, but it wasnt nice to hear :nope:).

Bub was sleeping most of the time so we didnt get many good shots, when he moved the placenta was in the way but we got a couple at the end. But we saw him smile, yawn and stretch so I feel better! he definitely looks more chubby than last time. only 10 weeks to go, cant wait. heres the photos if anyone is interested.
 



Attached Files:







bub30weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LLbean

he's so cute Sarah!


----------



## DaisyQ

Precious.


----------



## ksluice

His hands are so BIG!!! Wonderful pics, Sarah!


----------



## LillyLove

Sarah- Can't believe you are entering the home stretch!!! It seems like just yesterday you were making your bfp announcement!

:wave: Hi everyone else. Hoping to join your over 35 assisted conception club. 

After a long winding road ttc it looks like we will be finally starting IVF sometime in the coming months in attempt to conceive our first. 

I expect to start my injections on September 2nd. I am excited and nervous and very anxious. I am looking for support and hopefully I can be of support to all of you!:flower:


----------



## drsquid

sarah- yay.. totally gonna take a peek again tomorrow.. need a pic


----------



## ksluice

Hi Lilly :hi:
Welcome and big :hugs: to you as you gear up!!


----------



## LLbean

Aww Squid, love seeing inky and squirt! Xoxox


----------



## Rona

Sarah that's absolutely wonderful picture.

Hi ladies. I am in Maryland for my father in law funeral tomorrow. I feel so sad for my husband who just lost his grandma 4 weeks ago, his best friend 2 weeks ago and now his dad :( and today is his birthday. 

I still waiting for my period :(. It really frustrating. My opk positive about 21 days ago, my bloodwork confirmed I ovulated 17 days ago. My luteal phase normally 14-16 days. I will have a dr appt to see what's wrong this Friday when I get back to Austin.


----------



## sarahincanada

oh rona, poor hubby. these things often come together, when I lost my dad in 2002 just 3 months later my 45 yr old cousin suddenly died. I remember feeling very vunerable about life/death at the time. And Im sorry your cycle is being so annoying, hope AF comes very soon so you can get started :kiss:

LillyLove we will definitely be here to support you! hope you will be a first time success story :hugs:

drsquid hope inky and squirt are doing well!


----------



## sadie

Sarah, amazing how we can see how adorable your son already is! Great pics you have there!! It is so hard to not worry when the movement seems less than normal. How are you feeling? All is well here. olivia is almost 8weeks old. Amazing how time flies.

Rona i hope your husband is doing ok.... Good luck for your upcoming cycle. 

Hope you gals-hockey and squid -are feeling great!

Fx lilly!

(me- a successful IUI & clomid sept 22, 2011)


----------



## drsquid

sarah- new pics are in my sig.. they were moving


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, Inky and Squirt!

Rona, I'm so sorry for your many losses. It must be very hard for you and DH. :hugs:


----------



## Rona

Thanks ladies. You're awsome.

Anyway update from my Dr. appointment today. It's my Obgyn that monitor me in Austin for my IVF in NY. My Obygyn did the polypectomy. I know something wrong since May, but all the times, he said...it's fine, nothing wrong, just your body went whack from all the procedures. 

Somehow he was on vacation today, and I saw his colleague which is a woman. She immediately know what's wrong just by my explanation. She said sounds like I had cervix stenosis. My cervix passage not totally closed, but because I had a flipped uterus the blood is stuck in the back of the uterus. She saw like liquid and then said she will insert a straw and try to drain it. True enough, she said it old blood, and then I just gushed with period. She told me when I had my cramp last Saturday is when I suppose to have period.

My ovaries and others looks great she said, so if I want I can proceed for my IVF since actually I ovulated normally all these times, just not period because it stucked! She told me sometimes it can be lining too thin to shed, but in my case, it cannot come out.

If I have the same issues again next month, she suggest to do dilation to my cervix to make sure it open but I have to do it under anesthesia because it really uncofortable. It was quite hurt today, but hopefully it will be okay after this. Thankfully I still ovulating.


----------



## LLbean

ok I have to ask...how many here were successful with IUIs? and how many cycles did you do?


----------



## sarahincanada

LL when I first started this thread there were 2 girls who were successful on their 2nd try. then it seemed most people needed IVF to get a bfp. One other girl I am following on here (under 35) was successful on her 6th IUI, with twins! it blows my mind, why did it not work the first 5 and then worked x 2.

so you are considering it I assume? I suppose no more IVF?


----------



## LLbean

IVF is out of the question for us...I may persuade him to do IUI but not IVF


----------



## sarahincanada

yeah its hard, I know a lot of people on here and in real life who did multiple IUIs that were unsuccessful, but were successful with IVF...so I tend to think IUIs just dont work for a lot of people. But having said that it could work better than trying naturally.
I wish IVF wasnt so darn expensive.
that girl in your avatar is gorgeous!


----------



## ksluice

i got a bfp on my first IUI, LL...it didn't end with a baby, but it worked for getting pregnant for us.


----------



## crystal443

Liz- Does your DH have a lower count? I can't remember, if he does then IUI might do the trick for you...Just reading posts over time time it seems women that are unexplained seem to have to move on to IVF more frequently..but if its only the swimmers that need a little helping hand, it might well work for you :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

no it was not the count, it was morphology ...well a new SA would be good too...I think his testosterone has dropped big time so perhaps that does affect the count?

I don't know, maybe wont do IUI... just got the Clomid today...sigh...I just want it to happen already


----------



## crystal443

aawwww Liz I know, IUI is a gamble but I do think it gives a better chance then just natural TTC :shrug: Hopefully Clomid will do the trick to get pregnant without needing anything else. I told DH last night, I'm tired of TTC I just want the damn sticky bean now...enough already!!


----------



## LLbean

Crystal, at least you are getting pregnant...I'm not even getting there LOL...that's why I thought IUI as the sperm may need some glasses and a map :rofl:


----------



## ksluice

If he has low morph IUI might help. They wash and sort and pick out the ones that swim in straight lines...so it concentrates the good ones. Maybe that is what he needs!


----------



## ksluice

Do you think he would be more amenable to additional IVF if you tried IUI and it didn't work? Or is additional IVF not an option either of you want to pursue (assuming we're all made of money, I mean...or if your insurance was covering it...)?


----------



## LLbean

well I hope my eggs have improved by then LOL


----------



## LLbean

no he has said no more IVF period, too much money...doesn't even want a donor egg now


----------



## ksluice

LLbean said:


> well I hope my eggs have improved by then LOL

Of course they are! Even *I * had one good one in there :winkwink: And I eat more sugar than you.


----------



## ksluice

Where was I reading (another journal i think) that they were working on a bill of essential coverage for Obamacare and that IVF was being discussed as part of that. Money should not be what keeps us from having our best chance at babies. I am all for IVF being deemed essential (you know damn well viagra will be).


----------



## crystal443

Liz- I honestly think with Clomid and DHEA your fertility is covered, as for the low morphology, if your DH will agree to IUI then def give it a go because it can only help the cause.

Ksluice- I agree, IVF should be covered..infertility is stressful enough without adding money to the mix!!


----------



## crystal443

How much is IUI where you are?


----------



## LLbean

I have not called yet but seems like about $500 or $600...that does not include the meds I'm sure


----------



## crystal443

As far as fertility treatments go..that's not bad :) You could end up with twins!! I never realized that's how people got their high order multiples until I started reading on here that some people have like 6 follies etc. its amazing, but if you got twins out of the deal that would be great :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

if I got twins out of that deal it would be PERFECT lol

I need to call a place that does IUI and find out if they can do some genetic testing first... just read this "As many as 1 in 500 people may also carry a chromosomal traslocation, which is a major cause of repeat miscarriage when passed on by either parent.
...couples can undego a series of tests to help them determine if their genes are playing a role in their infertility..the only thing needed by the parents is a blood sample to determine if either of their chromosomes could be causing a problem"

I really have a hunch that something like that could be happening as well


----------



## crystal443

That's a great idea to have everything checked out :thumbup: with IUI at least you get more tries, with IVF its so final :shrug: we've done 3 cycles and never been able to even get something to fertilise, I don't know..I just think IVF isn't for everyone. Maybe giving the swimmers a little help with IUI and letting them naturally fertilise the egg will allow things to happen as they need to if that made any sense :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

maybe, also thinking if he will agree to this test I would LOVE it
https://www.scsadiagnostics.com/home


----------



## ksluice

LLbean said:


> if I got twins out of that deal it would be PERFECT lol
> 
> I need to call a place that does IUI and find out if they can do some genetic testing first... just read this "As many as 1 in 500 people may also carry a chromosomal traslocation, which is a major cause of repeat miscarriage when passed on by either parent.
> ...couples can undego a series of tests to help them determine if their genes are playing a role in their infertility..the only thing needed by the parents is a blood sample to determine if either of their chromosomes could be causing a problem"
> 
> I really have a hunch that something like that could be happening as well

we did this...it was good to know.


----------



## crystal443

I'm definately asking if DH has been tested for this...his count was fine but you just never know..I'm also going to have him read that article so he can see his count can be fine but there still be problems :shrug: I'm tired of having all the blame on my eggs, its just assumed its all me. Maybe it isn't..


----------



## crystal443

Have you read the book Is Your Body Baby Friendly? Its Dr. Beer's book about immunity and pregnancy, I'm going to give it a go and see if there's any suggestions to keep my immune system calm :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

The one I'm reading now is called Pregnancy Miracle


----------



## crystal443

I asked DH about the test and he said he had it already :shrug: I'm going to ask regardless but he knew what it was so maybe he did.


----------



## sarahincanada

whoa that was a lot of posts to go through :haha:

LL I agree with the girls if IVF is off the table then IUI is a good option as they do wash the sperm so the better survive. Also if you are on meds then rather than wait 12 months to pop out 12 eggs you could pop them out in 2 months, and perhaps find that golden egg. Is hubby open to more testing?

It really angers me that IVF is not covered, when you think of all the things that are covered from people who have brought it on themselves (from smoking, bad diet, drug abuse etc). Funnily enough theres 1 province in Canada that has it covered, and I think they insist on a 1 embryo transfer. Apparantly the cost of multiples from private IVF costs WAY more to the government than just covering 2 single transfer IVFs per person :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

well either way, we have no maternity coverage (per his choice, not mine) so what we would have covered is limited anyway lol


----------



## crystal443

Hey Liz- Have you found out anymore about IUI?


----------



## LLbean

no, not yet. I called my ob/gyn to see with RE they work with the most but did not get a call back (boooooo) I may just call around tomorrow myself


----------



## crystal443

Yep..good plan, if you want anything done you have to do it yourself...blah!! I hope you can do it:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Hey Sarah, how's it going? I haven't seen a post in a couple of days so just checking on you!


----------



## DaisyQ

I was just thinking the same thing hockey. Sarah, hope everything is ok.


----------



## LillyLove

IUI is so expensive where I live and our insurance doesn't cover it so that is why we went straight to ivf. If ivf was off the table I would def be doing iui tho. Every paycheck! lol.

Sarah how are you?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone sorry doing great, my family is here from the uk so not home much! Ive been popping on and reading here and there. when they leave I will be 35 weeks, yikes! hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, hope everyone doing well. Finally my 2nd IVF. I will start my stimming today. 300 Menopur and 300 Bravelle. I think that's the maximum dose given. Scared me to death.

I was shocked my period came 2 weeks early. I still on Estrace supposely until 27 September, and proceed with the Provera for 10 days. So will be in NY next week for another try. 

Please pray for me...and good luck to other ladies that are still trying.

Rona


----------



## Milty

Will be praying Rona


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck Rona!!!! I hope this cycle is the one :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dr squid, had to go spy around because I was dying to know.... Congrats on the boy and girl!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

thanks =) hope you are well


----------



## LLbean

Still here lol.. Next stop IUI


----------



## sarahincanada

yay LL, when will you start that?


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats squid! LL, we'll be rooting for you.


----------



## LillyLove

Go LL!! Best of luck :)


----------



## LLbean

next cycle...whenever that is LOL


----------



## babydesire

sarahincanada said:


> pavementfan said:
> 
> 
> hi there all, i am thinking of doing IUI within the next six months (if i can wait out that long! ha ha) if no natural conception by then as ttc for 1yr now. in the meantime, accupuncture and more vits for me and OH i guess. let's support each other!
> 
> hoping you will get a BFP before you go any further!Click to expand...

:thumbup: All the best.
my age is 36. now planning to go for ivf. but this cycle dr. finds endometriosis so it is postponed.. one decapyptyl depot injection was given. in next cycle other injection will be given to supress cyst. Lets hope for the best


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies,

Just saying hi after few weeks missing :). I just came back from my 2nd IVF in New York, today is 11dp3dt (14dpo). I would like to share with you ladies, finally..yes finally...we see the BFP. It is very early still, so I am still worry whether it will be okay or not. But very grateful that finally it happening. I tested my trigger after 8 days of trigger, getting lighter and lighter to day 11, then starting getting darker. 15 days after trigger I used 2 different digital hpt and both came back positive quickly. My beta will be on Monday.

Me and dh cannot believe it. Extremely cautious and praying it will be a healthy pregnancy.

For those who still trying, don't give up. It is not easy, but keep trying and your time will come.


----------



## LLbean

Fxd Rona!!!!


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats Rona- so happy for you!

HI Babydesire!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats Rona! Great news!


----------



## Rona

Hi Daisy,

How are you feeling? I see that you're 7 weeks now :). Congrats. I am still very nervous...especially I already over 40. Praying that it will be a healthy pregnancy for all of us.


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm feeling ok, thanks for asking. I did have a scare - I had a heavy bleed about 10 days ago and was diagnosed with a subchorionic hemorrhage. Baby is doing fine, but I'm on strict pelvic rest and stayed home from work last week. Otherwise, I feel fine - no nausea or anything. 

I too hope all goes well with our pregnancies!


----------



## Rona

Daisy,

Glad it went okay. Take care and have a good rest okay. I don't have many symptoms either, but I have terrible headache starting few days ago, it killing me and I will see my Dr. to see my blood pressure. I have the feeling it going up slightly. I don't have high blood pressure but when I was on fertility drugs it changed dramatically.


----------



## sarahincanada

omg rona thats fantastic news!! praying for you that everything goes smoothly.

LL wishing you lots of luck with the IUI's, how many would you do?

babydesire welcome and good luck


----------



## drsquid

rona- my only pregnancy symptom has been horrible headaches. it is unlikely related to blood pressure and more likely related to increased blood volume and hormones. we hear about puking we dont hear about headaches (btw no puking for me). congrats btw

daisy- while i didnt have a heavy bleed, i did have a subchorionic hemorrhage. they are super common and usually go away (mine did by 11 weeks).


----------



## ksluice

Hi ladies, I posted this on my journal a bit ago, but thought i should share it here. Notice that they say that the eggs that are left alive REPAIR THEMSELVES!!!! That means it is totally and truly possible to improve egg quality, on a genetic level!!! (For someone like me this is HUGE).

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...r-therapy.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news

So my plan is to try TCM to effect my egg quality. My acupuncturist has developed a formula for me and sent me this study which illustrates TCM's effect on fertility, in case folks are interested.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22036524


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks DrSquid - that's what I've heard.  I had another bleed last wednesday, but not as heavy. It's just very scary. I think mine is 29mm x 8 mm? Not sure. Going back on Tuesday to see what's going on with it and the baby. So far baby is OK - heart rate at 6w6d was 132 bpm.


----------



## drsquid

that sounds nice and small.. as scary as the bleeds are.. it can mean the blood is coming out rather than continuing to pool (cause the risk is that it elevates the placenta not the blood itself). plus yay more us =)


----------



## DaisyQ

Haha - true - I have had 4 US in the past 12 days. Basically 2-3 a week! But that's only because of the active bleeds. I think if there's no bleeding they might check once a week. But that's my RE. No idea what my OB will want to do. I see her 10/9. 

Thanks for the reassurance about the size. What freaked me out the most was that first bleed - there was a gush, and then an hour later a passed a clot the size of a golf ball. Scary. Here's the scan from the day after the big bleed...
 



Attached Files:







US 9-18-12, 6w4d.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Rona! I'm so excited for you as I've watched your journey for awhile now. Can't wait to hear the beta!


----------



## Rona

Thanks ladies, a lot of us been here quite a while. I still remember Sarah invited me to join this thread long time ago, at that time Sarah still not pregnant yet, and now almost due :).

Drsquid: I think you're right...I read about that also. I sleep a lot lately. Sometimes after worked I went to bed straight away! I cannot believe it. I am a person who never takes nap or sleep early.

Sarah: You're so close to see you're little joy :).

Hockey: Thanks so much...we're here with the same reason, and hopefully and praying that all of us success.

I will update my beta on Monday.


----------



## LLbean

Sarah almost there for you!!!!

Not sure how many IUIs hubby is willing to so but my RE said no more than 4 if that... So there you have it


----------



## Rona

I had my beta and progesterone test this morning. But I also have something that really concern me :(

The last time I went to restroom was around 9:30am. Then at 3:00pm I got my beta result which is 272 (13dp3dt), my progesterone is 61. But after work today around 6:00pm, I noticed a lot of dark brown blood on my pantyliner...but when I wipe there still blood coming out and not brown :(

I called my nurse she said not to worry unless it bright red with clot, but I still worry because it looks like I starting having period. I don't have bad cramps of whatsoever. Is it possible to have high beta and good progesterone and still miscarriage same day?

I don't know what else to do, I will have my next beta on Wednesday, but I already prepared for the worst.


----------



## DaisyQ

It could be implantation bleeding. Your beta and progesterone are fabulous. I would try to take it easy if you can - no exercise, no sex, etc. just in case.

Was the blood red?


----------



## Rona

Hi Daisy,

I got so stress, and straight away to bed at 7:00pm and just woke up (10:45pm now). No it's not red....very dark brown, but it looks a lot to me this afternoon, filled my pantyliner (sorry TMI). But tonight just super light spotting. The nurse told me not too worry unless it fill the pad within an hour with red blood with clots. Worry me because normally before I have my period, I always spotting and then full blow. The nurse also told me my beta and progesterone really good, so it probably just implantation bleeding. Can implantation bleeding happening on 16dpo?


----------



## sarahincanada

oh rona it is scary anytime you bleed :hugs: i do think implantation bleeding can happen as the beany snuggles in, also ive heard of bleeding which happens at the time of your expected period. hopefully the beta will be doubling on weds to ease your mind. many people get bleeding and have a successful pregnancy so hope you are one of those :hugs:


----------



## Rona

Sarah,

Thanks for your response....I really hope so. It will be a nerve wrecking 48 hours to wait my another beta. Nothing much I can do right now, just praying that actually it just implantation bleeding. It such a long hard journey and honestly, the worry never end.


----------



## DaisyQ

I've come to learn that bleeding in the first tri is common - 25% of women experience it. My guess is implantation bleeding. I'm sure you'll feel better only when it stops and you get some reassuring news on wednesday. :hugs:


----------



## Rona

Just a quick update ladies, this morning the bleeding stop and just very little dark brown spotting came out. Hopefully as Daisy said, just the implantation bleeding or just old blood that want to come out. Thanks so much Daisy and Sarah.


----------



## sarahincanada

Rona said:


> It such a long hard journey and honestly, the worry never end.

so true, Im less than 2 weeks to DD and Im worried about my lil man getting here safely. pregnancy is a crazy ride and its even harder for those of us who struggled and wanted it so much. glad its just a bit of spotting now, praying for a great beta for you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Rona

Ladies,

Just an update for my beta number:

09/24/2012 (16dpo) - 272
09/26/2012 (18dpo) - 512

Do you think that's a good number?

Thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## sarahincanada

Yes thats great, they want to see it roughly double so it almost did. 
will they do another or do you have to wait for your first scan?


----------



## Rona

Sarah,

No more beta test, I will have my ultrasound and test two weeks from now.


----------



## TrAndyy

Wishing you & your DH the bestest of luck


----------



## piso

Hello Ladies!

congrats Rona. 
Rona> I will plan to go CNY Albany too for IVF but could you please give me a detail as you can if it is possible who is your Doctor Name and how long did you do the stimulation? number of follicle and eggs fertilize ect..... And how much exactly did you paid with or without medicine?

Sorry, Ladies for me to ask that with Rona because I did Ivf last week then my FS couldn't rich my eggs on my left ovary then he got only one egg on my Right ovary then it was no fertilize. I was very disappointed for that because I paid it from my pocket my specialist never said during monitoring my left ovary is behind my uterus.

Thanks.


----------



## Rona

Hi Piso, not a problem and I am sorry about your last IVF. IVF cycle always like test and trial until your RE knows what meds and dose you have to take. Here the answer, but it alll depends on your age also.

My RE is Dr. Grossman, he did my first IVF ER and ET, and also my 2nd ET. But the transfer for my 2nd IVF done by Dr. Montalto. I never heard of him, but luckily I have few internet friends that did many IVF cycles at CNY and they are really a big helps in tips and such. When I heard other RE will do my transfer I am not happy, but my friend told me that he is wonderful and she was right. I like Dr. Montalto. Very calm, takes his time and love what he does. Dr. Grossman reply email quickly and listen to you and will try find the best protocol for you. But off all you need to tell him the issues so he can give you best protocol and dose.

My out of town nurse is Greta Joost. She is incredibly super! I don't know how she do it, but she managed many out of town patients, but always on top of it. She will reply your email day and night and weekend if she can.

I am 40, so I am consider a slow responder. So for my first IVF Dr. Grossman suggested that I do long lupron...and I said NO. That's because I read so many women over 40 over suppressed and their follicles never grow. When I asked him why he choose long lupron, he said that's their standard for all first IVF timer. But he really listen, if you don't want and you give reason, he is okay with it. So I did antagonist. I used:

150 Menopur
150 Bravelle
Cetrotide 
Estrace
Dexamethasone
Hcg trigger 10,000
Endometrin (after ET)

I was stimmed for 8 days. 9 follicles. 6 matured and 6 fertilized nicely. They choosed Day 5 for transfer. But on day 4 all the embryos slow grow and I don't have good feeling about it. I transferred 3 and none to freeze. That cycle was BFN.

Before my first cycle my Dr. here in Austin found 1mm polyp. But its too late for me to cancelled my 1st IVF, so I go ahead did the IVF with polyp. But after failed, I immediately scheduled the polyp surgery. It went well. He found 2 instead of 1 polyp. But it was a nightmare, my cycle never get back to regular, so I cannot start my 2nd IVF immediately. Took over 100 days for my period to come back. I still ovulated normally (based on bloodwork) but my period was 'stuck' inside. Based on the bloodwork test (baseline) they determine where I am in my cycle. Dr. Grossman want me to do Estrogen Priming Protocol (EPP) this time. I suppose to take estrace for about 20 days then stop and then take BCP for 7 days and stop. Once I stopped I should get my period, but half way through my estrace, I got full blown heavy period! So I never get into my BCP.

Here what I have for my 2nd IVF:

300 menopur 
300 bravelle
Cetrotide
Estrace
Hcg 10,000
crinone (after ET)

I was stimmed for 12 days! My lead follicle growing 5mm ahead of others and my nurse said we have to sacrifice that one to make sure others growing. I was sad, but thankfully it waited for others :). They saw about 9 follicles, retrieved 6 mature and 4 fertilized. I wanted Day 3 transfer because from my first IVF if I waited till day 5, the embryos will slow grow again. The embryos looks better than the first IVF. Even I have don't have perfect 8 cells, I still happy. I asked Dr. Montalto to transfer all 4. He kind of hesitant, but when he knew I am 40 and I told him that my first IVF all the embryos slow grow, he agreed to transfer all 4.

Great thing about CNY is they are super cheap compare to other places. They have package and I got 3 cycles with 3 fresh and 3 FET (If you have FET, you need to use it first before going into new cycle).

At that time, you have to pay 50% downpayment and split the balance either 12 or 24 months. Without interest. But I think if you choose over 12 months they will charge one time Admin fee, which not that much. I purchased the 3 cycles for $7500, I managed to negotiate with them that only can afford to pay $2400 downpayment and split others into 12 months and they very generous to accept that and by April 2013 I will finished pay it all. You don't need to go through hassle getting loan from other organization, it from CNY itself. So no hassle, not much paperwork like borrowing from bank. Super easy.

I just read their website, starting few weeks ago, they allow NO DOWNPAYMENT! You can finance entire amount into monthly payments.

As for meds, if you cannot afford it, they always can help for the first round. I was lucky enough I got my bravelle, menopur, endometrin from them from the donation. Infact I still have some left from my first IVF to carry to my 2nd IVF cycle. I am super thankful for that. They normally only help for first round only, then you have to purchase yourself for the second one. But it also depends what they have at that time.

I hope I answered your questions, and let me know if anything not clear and good luck. I am still very cautious. My first ultrasound will be on 10/10/2012.


----------



## piso

Thanks a lot Rona. Thanks for your help!
Good luck for your 1st ultrasound. I will thinking about you.
Wish you all the best!


----------



## Rona

You're welcome Piso :)


----------



## Flipperty

Hiya all Hope you are all well :flower:

Not been around for ages as we have just moved home..... Still nothing for us on the baby front...:nope:

I have lost a stone and a half and have had couple more months of bloods taken and things seem good with them ( but not sure what is good so will ask about what are good sfh lh and Serum oestradiol levels on another post) 

We are hoping to start IVF if everything is ok for us to start next week - I go to have a scan on my egg reserve....... 

I am praying this will work for us... [-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

Sarah...any news yet???


----------



## Rona

Good luck flipperty.


----------



## Flipperty

Rona said:


> Good luck flipperty.


Thank you. :flower:

Huge congrats to you. :happydance: :hugs: would love to know your full story... maybe if you don't mind you could tell me how things have been for you via pm as you are similar age to me and my oh. :0) xx


----------



## Rona

Flipperty, not a problem at all, just let me know what you want to know via pm :). I will happy to share it with you if that will be a help.


----------



## Suzi Q

Hi everyone! Lots of experience on this thread so I thought I would pose my question here. We just did 3 IUI's all resulting in BFN's. Each IUI w/ injects for me costs about $1500 (no coverage). I am a good responder to the meds, producing 3-4 good size each time, and my dh sperm count is through the roof. 

My question is this. I can come up with $15,000 for ONE IVF cycle, but that would be it. We would have no other way to come up with that kind of money again unless we save, but I am 40 and don't have a lot of time. I was excited to start IVF until I realized I would be depleating our entire funding pool with one procedure, that may or may not work. Talk about putting all of your eggs in one basket! :) The other option is to do more IUI's. I could do several more IUI's with that money. I think I am also going to ask my doc to do another HSG since it has been a few years since my last one and I hear it can have a "cleaning out" effect. 

Would you do the multiple IUI's or the ONE IVF? I have unexplained infertility. I look forward to hearing your thoughts. Thanks and :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Suzi...can you get on DHEA and see how that works? Supposedly that helps egg quality and perhaps that is the issue with you? I had two rounds of IVF, responded splendidly to the meds and had lots of eggs that even made it to 5 day embryos but one one in each cycle would pass the PGD (genetic testing) We just yesterday did an IUI and lets see what happens... I actually went straight to IVF so I am doing things backwards LOL. I have been on the DHEA since about the end of July so who knows what will happen next.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Rona

Hi Suzi,

Welcome. We are at the same age :). If you want my honest opinion, at 40 you cannot wait too long anymore. The quality of eggs will be lower and it will be harder and lower success if you start your IVF late.

I only did 3 IUIs and all failed. I response really well also. Beautiful eggs and size but still not pregnant. I also unexplained. Can you survey and compare clinics around your area? Not all places expensive. Remember that you also have to pay the meds, which not cheap. It can cost you $3500 to $6000 depending on your protocol. 

Before I decided to go to NY for my IVF, I was looking over 15 clinics. It ranges from $17,000 down to $5500, not include meds. One place at my town even offer, $15,000 and then free until you get pregnant (just pay meds and all procedures cost). But I ended going to NY because they help me cover my first round meds.

Whatever it is, nothing is easy when deal with financial. But with planning and research, you will find something that fit your budget :)

Good luck and let me know if you have any questions..


----------



## Rona

Anyone hear from Sarah?


----------



## LLbean

no that is why I asked...I know she was due soon!!!!


----------



## Rona

Hope to hear from her soon :)


----------



## sarahincanada

LLbean said:


> Sarah...any news yet???




Rona said:


> Anyone hear from Sarah?

Im here :wave:
DD tomorrow, nothing happening :coffee:
had a mini stretch and sweep on tuesday, lost my plug over a couple of days.
no contractions though :shrug:



LLbean said:


> We just yesterday did an IUI

oh wow GOOD LUCK!!! how many follicles did you have?

Suzi Q...thats a hard choice. My first thought is just to go to IVF, as soooo many people on here have failed IUI's but success with IVF. 

I did 3 IUIs all with good response but BFNs. With IVF I responded really well and ended up with 10 blasts...2 didnt work and then the 3rd did (due date tomorrow!) and I have 7 frozen. (We dont do testing here in Canada so not sure how many of the 7 will be good). I think that perhaps my egg shells were too hard for the sperm to penetrate, seeing as I responded really well with IVF. Also they ICSI'd all my eggs, I didnt want to take the chance to see what they did in the dish and risk losing good eggs, so if you do IVF I would add ICSI too. I took high absorbancy Co-Q10 before my IVF too, not sure if that helped but theres articles that says its good for older eggs.

Its a hard call, if you tried the IVF and it didnt work could you find the money for a couple more IUI's after? There is one girl on here that her 6th IUI worked, with twins! its crazy to me that all those months didnt work and then it worked x2. She is younger though. When I first came on this site there were a few older IUI girls who had success but it was by the 2nd try. Its a hard decision but I would be inclined to try the IVF just basing on my experience. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Suzi Q

LLBean: I have not tried DHEA yet, although I checked it out in the store the otherday. I did just buy Royal Jelly with bee pollen which is also supposed to help egg quality. Have you had any side effects from the DHEA?

Rona: Thanks for your thoughts and Congrats on your :bfp:! I have "shopped" around at the few clinics in Phoenix but only looked at success rates. I should also check on prices, that is a good suggestion. 

Sarah: Congrats! That is very exciting, I bet you can't wait to meet your little one! I was thinking the same thing, maybe I could squeeze in a couple of IUI's if the IVF didn't work, or try IUI two more times then move to IVF. I guess there are options but I'm sure everyone can relate to the sense of panic I have about wanting/needing it to happen sooner than later. How long were you on Co-Q10 before your successful IVF? Did you do any accupuncture? 

Thanks,Ladies! I knew I would get good advice on here. Guess I have some decisions to make.:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

I had two already at 20 and 21...and some other little ones that probably did not get big enough


----------



## LLbean

for me no side effects that I can think of...I take my 75 mgs at night before bed


----------



## sarahincanada

Suzi Q said:


> Sarah: Congrats! That is very exciting, I bet you can't wait to meet your little one! I was thinking the same thing, maybe I could squeeze in a couple of IUI's if the IVF didn't work, or try IUI two more times then move to IVF. I guess there are options but I'm sure everyone can relate to the sense of panic I have about wanting/needing it to happen sooner than later. How long were you on Co-Q10 before your successful IVF? Did you do any accupuncture?
> 
> Thanks,Ladies! I knew I would get good advice on here. Guess I have some decisions to make.:wacko:

if you do have the money for IUIs plus IVF I would do the IVF first, as it does seem to have the greatest chance, even though its a lot of $$ I think at our age its worth it if you can afford. I took the Co-Q10 for about 2 months before my retrieval. And I did acupuncture for my successful FET, not my fresh cycle, so I really believe in it too! really calmed my body.


----------



## Rona

LLBean,

Good luck with the IUI.


----------



## LLbean

Thanks!


----------



## drsquid

i did 4 iuis which all failed and found out at round 4 the donor sperm i was using was crap. i was so frustrated at that point i went straight to ivf with icsi. ended up with 12 mature (out of 13) and 11 fertilized and all 11 went to blast. put back 2 which both stuck and have 4 frozen. as much as it pisses me off that i dont think i needed ivf it is much faster. im 39 btw


----------



## Suzi Q

drsquid said:


> i did 4 iuis which all failed and found out at round 4 the donor sperm i was using was crap. i was so frustrated at that point i went straight to ivf with icsi. ended up with 12 mature (out of 13) and 11 fertilized and all 11 went to blast. put back 2 which both stuck and have 4 frozen. as much as it pisses me off that i dont think i needed ivf it is much faster. im 39 btw

How frustrating! Talk about adding insult to injury. So your first IVF worked with fresh embies? Congrats on your twins, btw! In looking at the signatures in this and other forums, I see a lot more success with the FET's. Does the icsi cost more? Can you just ask for it or do they have to see a reason to do it? Also, do you know if FET cost the same as the original IVF since they are not retrieving the eggs?


----------



## LillyLove

Suzi - At our clinic:
Fresh= $12,000
FET= $5,000

FET is considerably less. :) I am hoping that FET is the ticket for us because today was my beta and I tested beforehand and bfn. :cry: Just waiting for the call to confirm it. We have 3 embies on ice.


----------



## DaisyQ

LilyLove, I am so sorry. :hugs: Hoping your FET will indeed be your magic ticket.

SuzieQ (ha! are we cousins? :rofl:) - welcome. I have done tons of research on all this IUI vs. IVF stuff, and IVF is the way to go if you are in the "older" age bracket - definitely 38 plus - if you can afford it. It has much higher success rates than IUI in general, and especially if you fall into the older age bracket. Unfortunately, the rate of aneuploidy (abnormal number of chromosomes) goes up and up in the 35+ group, and each egg basically has a ~45-55% chance of being chromosomally normal. So even if egg and sperm meet, and fertilization happens, and the embryo makes into the uterus, and the uterus is receptive and the embryo implants, there's a high chance it's abnormal and won't be a viable pregnancy. Most MCs happen before you even know you are pregnant. With IVF, at least you are working with a large number of eggs, so there are many more chances for a normal, healthy baby. 

Personally I think IUI is great to try once or twice, especially if you have a diagnosis of anovulation - in that case it can totally work. But if you ovulate normally, and that's not the problem... seems like IVF is more likely to bypass the underlying problem. My two cents!


----------



## drsquid

yes i succeeded first try with fresh embies. both of the ones i put back stuck and i have 4 frozen. i didnt look into fet prices too much but i think my place they are about 3000 plus the meds. fresh with isci was nearly 11,000. i did icsi cause i was using frozen donor sperm and it is recommended for frozen sperm. as far as i know you can ask to have it done regardless, it just costs more. theoretically there is a higher risk of birth defects though that hasnt really been proven. got my full amnio results today and all is normal (i had normal 2 day results but that doesnt test for translocations and mosaics) so despite being 39 all was good


----------



## Suzi Q

LillyLove said:


> Suzi - At our clinic:
> Fresh= $12,000
> FET= $5,000
> 
> FET is considerably less. :) I am hoping that FET is the ticket for us because today was my beta and I tested beforehand and bfn. :cry: Just waiting for the call to confirm it. We have 3 embies on ice.

Thank you LillyLove-that is helpful. I am so sorry about your bffn. Like I said, I have noticed more positives with FET than with fresh, and at my clinic the success rate is higher, so I think you have a good chance with your 3 embies! 

Daisy Q- We very well may be cousins! :flower: Thanks for the two cents- makes a lot of sense. Since the FET is cheaper, I will likely go straight to IVF. My one big worry was that we can only afford to do this once, so if it didn't work we would have no money left for anything else. But $5,000 is a lot easier to come up with than the $15,000 IVF costs, so if it doesn't work there still may be hope that we can do an FET. Such a scarey thing though...what if there aren't enough to freeze, etc. :wacko:Why is it so easy for everyone else on the planet???


----------



## DaisyQ

It is scary, and frustrating. Everyone is different. Some people like lilylove, drsquid and sarahincanada respond well to the stimulation drugs, have a fairly large number if eggs retrieved, good fertilization results, and good egg and sperm quality, which leads to a high proportion of blasts for transfer, so they end up extra embryos to freeze. Others are not so lucky. Out of 12 eggs retrieved, I only had three blasts. We had ours screened for chromosomal abnormalities, and one was abnormal, leaving us with 2. Of the two, one did not survive the thawing process so we were only able to transfer one. Thank goodness it worked, because if not, we would have had to started over from scratch. If we want siblings for this baby, we will have to do another cycle (or several). And I've seen others go through this and wind up with very few eggs retrieved, or poor quality, and have only one embryo to transfer. Its hard to know how it will go for you until you try. My only advice is to be an informed patient, do the research, pick a top clinic with high success rates in your age bracket, elect for chromosomal screening if it's available, and be your own advocate. I'd also consider starting on micronized dhea (25 mg three times a day) and coQ10 (600-800 mg daily) immediately to optimize egg quality.


----------



## LLbean

Sarah!!!! Congrats! He's soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1349.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 21









IMG_1374.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 21









IMG_1309.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LillyLove

HE IS GORGEOUS SARAH!!! SO HANDSOME! Congratulations!


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Omg I have no words. He is just perfect!!! I want to kiss those cheeks!!! Congrats mommy!!!!


----------



## Sus09

Sarah, Congratulations! He is gorgeous!!:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## drsquid

awww look at the cheeks.. and hair


----------



## hockey24

Oh Sarah - he's absolutely beautiful!! What a perfect little boy. And a great head of hair! Congrats!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Suzi Q

Wow, Sarah, thank you for posting pics of your gorgeous boy! It gives us all hope to see such a little miracle after a long journey. A very hearty congratulations to you and your family! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats, Mama! He's adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## DaisyQ

Omg, Sarah!!! Holy moley! He is just beautiful. :cloud9: congratulations!


----------



## DaisyQ

Let's hear the birth story!!


----------



## Springy

Hi Sarah :hi: daisy told me the good news!!! He is stunning!!!! Huge congratulations to you and DH. I can't wait to hear how you make out and do keep in touch!


----------



## crystal443

awww Sarah he is beautiful!!! Love the cheeks and lots of hair:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

DaisyQ said:


> It is scary, and frustrating. Everyone is different. Some people like lilylove, drsquid and sarahincanada respond well to the stimulation drugs, have a fairly large number if eggs retrieved, good fertilization results, and good egg and sperm quality, which leads to a high proportion of blasts for transfer, so they end up extra embryos to freeze. Others are not so lucky. Out of 12 eggs retrieved, I only had three blasts. We had ours screened for chromosomal abnormalities, and one was abnormal, leaving us with 2. Of the two, one did not survive the thawing process so we were only able to transfer one. Thank goodness it worked, because if not, we would have had to started over from scratch. If we want siblings for this baby, we will have to do another cycle (or several). And I've seen others go through this and wind up with very few eggs retrieved, or poor quality, and have only one embryo to transfer. Its hard to know how it will go for you until you try. My only advice is to be an informed patient, do the research, pick a top clinic with high success rates in your age bracket, elect for chromosomal screening if it's available, and be your own advocate. I'd also consider starting on micronized dhea (25 mg three times a day) and coQ10 (600-800 mg daily) immediately to optimize egg quality.

I agree with everything Daisy said, I am one of the unlucky few that IVF does not work well for me :shrug: I have yet to even get anything to fertilize but when it works well for some ladies it works really well. There's no way to know until you try:thumbup: Definately start taking DHEA and CoQ10 and my FS was also telling us that zinc is important as well for egg health and for the final maturing process:thumbup:


----------



## Rona

Congrats Sarah! He is so cute!


----------



## DaisyQ

True - I took a b complex with vitamin c and zinc along with my regular multivitamin. 

I also took myoinisitol and melatonin, and baby aspirin.


----------



## DaisyQ

True - I took a b complex with vitamin c and zinc along with my regular multivitamin. 

I also took myoinisitol and melatonin, and baby aspirin.


----------



## Suzi Q

DaisyQ said:


> True - I took a b complex with vitamin c and zinc along with my regular multivitamin.
> 
> I also took myoinisitol and melatonin, and baby aspirin.

Is baby aspirin considered an NSAID? I bought low dose aspirin (thought it was the same as baby aspirin) but it said it was an NSAID on the bottle so I didn't take them. My doctor hasn't told me to take it, but it seems a lot of women do. Is this something your doctor told you to take or did you just take it for good measure? 

Has anyone on here taken Royal Jelly? I started that last week. Supposed to help with egg quality.


----------



## DaisyQ

To my knowledge, baby aspirin is the same as low dose aspirin, and I was under the impression that it is not a NSAID. I had read that it may improve blood flow to the ovaries and uterus. I asked doctor m about it and she was neutral on it - I guess there have been conflicting studies.


----------



## Flipperty

Huge congrats Sarah he's gorgeous :baby::hug:

Well guys - this is it for me

I did post here 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...63-signed-our-consent-today-starting-ivf.html

Final bloods taken for hubby and I today - and we are good to go next week! 

I will get my drugs delivered mid week and I go on Friday to go through my protocol and to show me how to go on with my injections, I have my first at the clinic. 

I am soooooo excited but a sudden huge pang of nerves have come over me, so many questions and so much I feel I have no idea about......

I am praying this works for us. 

If anyone here can answer my question on the amount of follicles I had at my scan I'd appreciate it ... 

cheers all xxx :flower:


----------



## sadie

Congratulations, Sarah!! He is beautiful!! xoxo


----------



## Rona

Hi Flipperty,

Good luck with your IVF.


----------



## Flipperty

Rona said:


> Hi Flipperty,
> 
> Good luck with your IVF.


Thank you :hugs:

I have PM'd you xx


----------



## crystal443

Suzi Q said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> True - I took a b complex with vitamin c and zinc along with my regular multivitamin.
> 
> I also took myoinisitol and melatonin, and baby aspirin.
> 
> Is baby aspirin considered an NSAID? I bought low dose aspirin (thought it was the same as baby aspirin) but it said it was an NSAID on the bottle so I didn't take them. My doctor hasn't told me to take it, but it seems a lot of women do. Is this something your doctor told you to take or did you just take it for good measure?
> 
> Has anyone on here taken Royal Jelly? I started that last week. Supposed to help with egg quality.Click to expand...

Baby aspirin and low dose aspirin are the same thing :thumbup: FS has put me on it so I guess its ok but I will warn you AF can look pretty messy while taking low dose aspirin so heads up. I also take Royal Jelly, not sure if it helps but it can't hurt:thumbup: Here's what I take

DHEA-75mg
Royal Jelly- 2 capsules per day
Zinc- 1 75 mg per day (Leading up to ovualtion it gets put up to 2 per day)
Prenatal
CoQ10- 300mg per day (some ladies take more)
B complex
Vitamin D- 4000mg per day(I am deficient so this is prescribed)
B12 injection monthly
Folic Acid
Reservatrol
Vitamin C
low dose aspirin


----------



## Flipperty

Paid for my drugs - they all arrive next week - Start on Friday evening .... My day 21 

We go to the clinic for my first injection and to go through the protocol.... 

Everything's going through my mind now..... nerves excitement and most of all hope.... Praying hard for us - and all of us wanting our babies xxxx :dust:


----------



## Rona

Good luck Flipperty. Hope this is the one for you.


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck Flipperty :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Sarah he's beautiful ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lola41

i just turned 41 this week and found out i am pregnant! we did FET and my beta is 179. i couldn't believe it. this was my 3rd attempt after one failed IVF, another IVF that resulted MC last month. but we had one frozen embie from the last IVF cycle and that is the one that stuck. i highly recommend acupunture for at least 6 months. my acupunturist said she sees a ton of success rates from FET because you are not on all the drugs makes sense.


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats LOLA!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Congratulations Lola, amazing news.


----------



## Redclaire

sarahincanada said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Awwww!! Sarah he is absolutely gawwwjas!!!! Blue Peter Badge winging its way to ya!! Well done you!!
All gooey and goofey now....I shall have to jump himself tonight and REALLY try for another bundle!!!
Best of luck hunny!!!
xxx


----------



## Suzi Q

I just had the craziest thing happen. After 3 failed IUI's and making a decision to go with IVF (thanks to the support of ladies on here) I asked my doc to do an HSG test just to clear everything out. Nothing went through my right tube so it is either blocked or doc said it could have been a spasm. After consulting with him and him realizing I only had enough money for 1 IVF treatment, he suggested 2 more IUI's. So, I took October "off" (didn't even try naturally, drank like a fish, etc.). Waiting for period to start so I could schedule my next HSG (he wanted to do it again to see if it was just a spasm). 2 days late for my period and breasts so sore I could hardly touch them, I decided to swing by the store and get a pg test just to make sure I wasn't. And guess what....:bfp:!! 

I know I have a long way to go, but I haven't seen a BFP in 2 years! I did start taking Royal Jelly the first 2 weeks of this cycle, but stopped after it was making my breasts sore due to the estrogenic effect. I called my RE and they suggested I don't take it since my last estrogen test was high. So I stopped. I went instead to a fertility smoothie that my accupuncturist gave me-trying to "prep" for next cycle. I don't know if it was the lack of stress, or the royal jelly, or the smoothie, or the prayers. All I know is I am beside myself excited after 5 years of unexplained. I will keep you posted. :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Suzi Q - congratulations on the BFP!!! Have you called to schedule your blood test??? Can't wait to hear the results!!


----------



## Milty

Yeah Suzy !!! :happydance:


----------



## Suzi Q

hockey24 said:


> Yeah Suzi Q - congratulations on the BFP!!! Have you called to schedule your blood test??? Can't wait to hear the results!!

Thank you! I had my blood drawn today, so I will know results tomorrow and will post then. Fingers are majorly crossed.


----------



## sarahincanada

wow suzi great news!! fingers crossed for the results, hope you are one of those miracle BFP stories :hugs:

hi everyone else! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Hi Sarah!!!

Love your baby, so cute!


----------



## Suzi Q

I got my blood results today and it was 420, which she said was good for 18 dpo. But I had the worst cramps today that lasted for about 2 hours, like really bad menstrual cramps. The doc gave me some progesterone to "calm" my uterus. Have any of you heard of successful pregnancies even though there was major cramping early on? I am worried.


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi Suzi Q,

I'm hoping your BFP rubs off on me...

Suzy_Q 

;-)


----------



## drsquid

suzi- i think you will have a harder time finding anyone who DIDN'T have cramps. seems to be the uterus stretching out. did she test your progesterone level? might be worth it just to know if it is an issue. (though ive never heard of using it to "calm" the uterus). as long as you aren't getting bright red blood (brown spotting is not uncommon) all sounds good


----------



## Suzi Q

Suzy_Q said:


> Hi Suzi Q,
> 
> I'm hoping your BFP rubs off on me...
> 
> Suzy_Q
> 
> ;-)

Me too!!! :dust:


----------



## crystal443

DrSquid, saw on another thread your having your babies tomorrow :) Just wanted to wish you best of luck :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wow way to go Squid!


----------



## Milty

Ohh so exciting....we want to hear your story!!!


----------



## drsquid

i went into labor at 3am on monday. waited to wake the folks til 5:30 and finally went in at around 7:30 am.. i was at about 3cm but they had trouble measuring because i was 100% effaced. that exam was one of the most painful things ive ever felt. anyway, they finally got me a room at 11:45 am and i was unchanged. at which point i said i wanted an epidural. the anesthesiologists was awesome. super nice guy. anyway. he put it in, no problem, first test dose, no problem.. 2nd.. i start feeling dizzy. then dizzier etc pressure dropped to 60/30... oops. my folks were freaked but doc was calm and all over it so i wasnt worried. apparently it was because i was dehydrated. dropped about 3 more times but never as significantly and never again after the very beginning. anyway i spent the after noon hanging out on fb etc etc. the boy had dropped his heart rate when my pressure dropped but then after that it was pretty high so they didnt wanna give me pit... but as it turns out, i was having contractions every 2-3 minutes anyway. they checked me again at about 4 something when i was having pain again, and i was at 8cm. my doc wasnt available til after 5:30 but... it was all good. got to complete maybe an hour later and they had me push in the labor room to +2 station. i also had a few ice chips at this point (first thing i had since 5 am)... bad idea, puked the whole way to the or.. but once they got me dosed up again on the epidural i was fine. pushed for 30 min in the or (for a total of 45 min) and had Lila at 7:19 pm. 19.5 inches 5 lbs 7 oz. The boy was head down but... sunnyside up. Had a horrible time getting him under the pubic bone. I thnk the fact i stayed in such good shape really helped me here. I had to keep getting them to topup the epidural because i couldnt cope with the pain at all. Theyd have me push 3 times with each contraction and Id push 1 time then couldnt keep going, the pain was just too insane. Once the epidural was topped up, figured out where/how to push was harder but at least i could do it. Slept between contractions. Took over 2 more hours to push him out, and they had to use the vacuum. I knew if i didnt give it everything i was getting both a long labor and a section... luckily he was a trooper and kept his heart rate good etc. Oliver was born at 9:50 pm 20 inches, 6 lbs 3 oz. Both passed their hearing tests and had low to intermediate bili... so we got to go home wednesday. been pumping but still have colostrum so im only getting maybe a cc at a time. they nursed all night (was having good luck getting them to latch but theyd then they wouldnt suck). got a 2nd degree perineal tear and "skid marks" but other than that ive been fine.. only been taking motrin for it.. and ive picked up all the swelling i didnt get during pregnancy from all the fluids they pumped into me.. only lost 13lbs (weighed myself when i came home but... i wasnt weighed at the hospital and i dont know how high it went with all the fluids). so we will see...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 15









photo 3.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 12









photo 4.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## crystal443

Oh my gosh dr.s those babies are adorable!!! You did an amazing job getting them here, you should be proud of yourself :) Both look happy and healthy:hugs::hugs: Congrats again and if you decide to start a parenting journal or something let us know:)


----------



## Milty

Ohh they are cute!!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## LLbean

My goodness, in tears and smiling for you Squid! What a sweet pair!!! Congrats momma!


----------



## Mahas

I am trying ICSI again... Pick up is expected this weekend... My first one didn't work out despite everything being great... 

Anyone hit the jackpot the second time around....


----------



## heelsgirl

New here! I'm 38 and ttc for my first. It's been put off for a a while, mostly because I have PCOS (though all of my labs are beautiful now). I lost 60 lbs, and my body started having cycles again, so we decided to give it a shot.

well, the shot part became literal. I just completed by first injectibles/timed intercourse cycle. Our "window" for it closed this morning, so now I'm waiting. I had one mature follicle when I took the trigger shot, but there were 8 (!) almost mature ones, so my RE didn't think we could wait and let any more mature. It's going to be so tough to wait 2 week now...


----------



## 35_Smiling

Drsquid ~ :yipee: congrats on princess Lila and prince Oliver! Wow you did a good job I almost felt everything you wrote lol. I am so glad they are here and baby and mommie is doing well!

Masas ~ Good luck!

Heelsgirl ~ Good luck to you too! here is some :dust: all the best!


----------



## heelsgirl

Thanks, smiling! I appreciate it. I'm so mixed up and nervous right now. Lol.


----------



## heelsgirl

Good luck to you in your fight!


----------



## virgo75

hello everyone! im a bit down yesterday. it is my first treatment for IVF .Got final scan yesterday & was told that i have only one follicle but too small for egg collection. The doctor told me that theres nothing she can do as im already on higher dose of gonal f 450 iu. She told me to continue the injection same dose for two days then for ultrasound this coming tues. if there is no change in size they will cancel the treatment. could anyone share any opinion or suggestion on what will be my next step or best option? hearing what the doctor said,she makes me feel that there is no HOPE for me to conceive babies...... :nope:


----------



## melly2

Husband has low sperm count due to cancer two years ago. He is all cured now, but not sure if that count can get up. He had 2.5 million, with about 29% motility and 11% morphility. Doesn't look good enough for IUI. We're considering donor sperm, and believe it or not, my husband is not against this at all; mostly because he has really bad genetics with a ton of cancer in his family (also his brother is currently fighting prostate cancer). Curious who else had done this? Keep in mind, I'm old...well, old for babies, 37. Is 37 too old for IUI?


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi there girls.. I've been reading this thread for the last 2 weeks.. A little bit each day when I have free time. Am only up to about pg 75!!! Long way to go but it's good bcos I'm getting an education on fertility treatments & options! I'm not up to recent posts yet- but hello to everyone else in here.. I'll catch up soon enough! 

Here my basic story, I'm 38, DP is 44, we've been together many many years but only started ttc last year. DP had some issues with 'performing', & by that I mean sex is all good up until we actually want him to deposit his goods... & then we have issues. After so many years of trying to avoid pregnancy by having him 'pull out' (sorry.. Sounds so crude!), well now it's like his body & brain are stuck in a habit he can't get out of. 
Anyway, we tried a few months of doing self insemination using a syringe.. There's a thread in here where loads of couples are doing it for similar reason, & many get BFP'S. We also went & got bloods done for me & he had SA done. And we were told we're both ok. However my lovely Gp referred us to the local public women's hospital FS dept bcos she said at my age she doesn't like to waste time!! So now we have our appt coming up on 10th April. 

So here my dilemma. After a few months last year involving LOTS of frustration with BFNs & some major issues with DPs mother causing huge problems, we actually haven't been ttc now for months. However DP has decided he is desperate for us to have a baby ASAP. He keeps going on about it.. Which I'm happy about of course. And we're ready & willing to start ttc again. DP may or may not still have the issue he had previously.. No way of knowing until we actually BD around Ov time. 

So here is my question.. We'll go to see the FS, & I guess explain the 'issues' DP has had previously. My Gp said the FS will more than likely suggested IUI if on the surface of things maybe our only issue is mechanical iykwim?? So if the FS DOES offer IUI... Should we just go ahead with it??? My mum who I talk to about everything said yes, just do it- bcos every month that we just take a chance & 'see how DP goes', it will just get more & more stressful. My only concern is that we haven't ever really had what youd call a decent go at TTC on our own. I feel like Ill feel like a bit of a fraud sitting in front of a FS asking for help : ( 

However.. As my mum points out.. I'm 38, 39 in december. DP & I have been having unprotected sex for years & years (using the above mentioned method to avoid pregnancies), I've never been on the pill.. & I've never 'accidentally' fallen pregnant. And of course, there's no guarantees that if we just get cracking on our own that DP will be able to perform each month.. Which means using the syringe again. Mum says if we're offered IUI we should just do it. That in the end a baby is what we want, & if IUI gets us there quicker then where's the harm.. 

I'm just such a stress head.. It's all making me nervous!! 

Opinions please!


----------



## sarahincanada

Juniperjules personally I would just go for it, just due to your age. I tried for 2 years (plus years of pull out just like you!) and ended up doing 3 IUIs while I was 38, they didnt work and so I did IVF, first failed but I had 8 frozen, and first frozen transfer worked. I gave birth 7 days after my 40th birthday. There are lots of people on here in our age range that got pregnant with IUI so definitely try it, I think in my case perhaps my egg shell was too hard as I did really well once I did IVF with ICSI. You never know how long it might take naturally so go for the extra help.

hi everyone! Ive been MIA....just too busy with my lil guy and work. I hope you are all well, anymore bfps? Im actually starting FET next month as I cant wait for another lil munchkin. usually they want to wait until you are 9 months pp incase it happens right away so you have 18 months between c sections. but my FS agreed to start at 6 months as it might take a few tries.
We will be trying single transfers at first. Im loving my boy, will post a few photos if anyone is interested. I dont like those annoying messages of hope but I really did struggle and so anyone our age starting fertility treatments I hope they can see it does work.

35_Smiling :hugs::hugs::hugs: good luck Im sure you will beat it :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







556020_10151517667968000_328130231_n.jpg
File size: 131.4 KB
Views: 2









526535_10151589111853000_1907350768_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









482860_10151559194383000_1084366517_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









531559_10151556629203000_1280002440_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2









76005_10151517654228000_1775556120_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LLbean

awwww he's so cute Sarah!!!!!!! and yey on FET!!!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

sarah- he is adorable. 

juniper- id probably get a semen analysis done before id do iui. make sure he isnt shooting blanks. i did iui 4 times before i found out the donor sperm id gotten was no good.. ended up doing ivf cause it was faster. i turned 40 six days after the twins were born.
 



Attached Files:







Double Dose.jpeg
File size: 77.7 KB
Views: 7









photo(1).jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 7









photo(2).jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LLbean

Squid loving the twins!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah, love the photos!!! and so excited to see your going to be going for it again :)

Squid, awww the twins are so cute!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi LL! I did have a sneaky look for you when I came on as hoped to see a bfp....did you try the IUI in the end?

hi crystal...how are you doing, are you going for a donor cycle yet? I saw Hockey got pregnant with a doner egg, so happy for her and FXd.

omg dr squid they are so cute!! how are you coping with twins?

Im so tempted to transfer 2 when I do the FET next month but worry about twins and my c section scar as Im doing it earlier than they want. plus the thought of twins plus a toddler terrifies me, but I do want the best chance.


----------



## crystal443

Going to Cape Town around 30th June for a DE cycle :)


----------



## LLbean

Yes doing my third and last IUI this Sunday (Easter Sunday) so I hope this one works


----------



## Juniperjules

sarahincanada said:


> Juniperjules personally I would just go for it, just due to your age. I tried for 2 years (plus years of pull out just like you!) and ended up doing 3 IUIs while I was 38, they didnt work and so I did IVF, first failed but I had 8 frozen, and first frozen transfer worked. I gave birth 7 days after my 40th birthday. There are lots of people on here in our age range that got pregnant with IUI so definitely try it, I think in my case perhaps my egg shell was too hard as I did really well once I did IVF with ICSI. You never know how long it might take naturally so go for the extra help.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Sarah!! Thank you soooo much for replying!! It so strange but I feel like I know you bcos u feature so prominently in this thread.. I'm up to pg 75 (trying to educate my self by reading the whole thread!) & where I'm up to you are just about to try ur 3rd IUI.... I'm thrilled to see that you now have an absolutely stunning little man!! congratulations!! I've got a little smile on my face knowing that things worked out for you. Ive just been thinking how reading this thread has been like reading a book, & now I feel like I've flipped to the back page & found a happy ending! : ) I have to say I AM leaning towards just going ahead with IUI if it's offered.. I wouldn't jump too quickly into IVF but will consider it for certain if IUI doesn't work. I will be interested to see wot options the FS will offer. I'm pretty certain that i don't really want to take clomid at any point. My aunt who is a gynae nurse has put me off it. but I will try other meds if it'll help improve the odds. Lovely to see your going for number 2 by the way!


----------



## Juniperjules

drsquid said:


> sarah- he is adorable.
> 
> juniper- id probably get a semen analysis done before id do iui. make sure he isnt shooting blanks. i did iui 4 times before i found out the donor sperm id gotten was no good.. ended up doing ivf cause it was faster. i turned 40 six days after the twins were born.

Your twins are absolutely beautiful, congratulations. My DP has already had semen analysis done in October last year & there are no issues with him which I'm thankful for. And on the basis of initial bloods (day 21 test etc) I appear to be ok too. But I'm well aware that even so, that doesn't guarantee that everything inside is necessarily working 100%. My GP basically said that if it's just an issue of the sperm not quite getting to where it should be, then we're great candidates for IUI. So we'll see I guess. I know that DP is going to absolutely squirm at the idea of us having to talk to a FS about his little issue.. Just have to keep reminding him that it's short term awkwardness for long term rewards : )


----------



## crystal443

Juniper- Good luck with your IUI, I would recommend getting your AMH tested if you haven't already. This number will determine how you're going to respond to meds for IUI and then IVF if needed but let's hope it isn't. I have a low AMH so it takes a lot of meds to get any eggs, after going through cancelled cycles etc I do think every woman over 30 should test they're AMH before doing any treatment. It would have saved me a cancelled cycle and money :thumbup:


----------



## Juniperjules

crystal443 said:


> Juniper- Good luck with your IUI, I would recommend getting your AMH tested if you haven't already. This number will determine how you're going to respond to meds for IUI and then IVF if needed but let's hope it isn't. I have a low AMH so it takes a lot of meds to get any eggs, after going through cancelled cycles etc I do think every woman over 30 should test they're AMH before doing any treatment. It would have saved me a cancelled cycle and money :thumbup:

 Thanks for the advice Crystal. I'm a bit nervous about this silly appointment. I'm a nurse so I know I will want to ask way too many questions & I don't want to be annoying!! Although as a nurse I know I have a right to be annoying too! : ) 

I guess I'm just nervous about what to expect from the appt, wot options we'll be offered & what tests will they want to do??? I know its asking a 'how long is a piece of string kind of question', but can anyone take a guess at what they might be likely to want to start off with? Our basic info is:

1. Me, cd 21 bloods perfect. I also temp'd for a while last year & have been pretty with regular 28 day Cycles my whole life. 

2. DP, semen analysis done & no problem with results. I actually don't know wot the results were but I'm going to call the GPs office & ask if we can have a copy to take to the FS. 

3. Only known issue we have at this stage is that DP has had trouble with ejaculating (tmi!) while actually having intercourse.. But can do so fine on his own, or with me helping 'manually' iykwim! Which I guess we both feel is psychological. 

So that's us.. Those of you with experience with FS, can u take a guess at what might happen? Will they just do IUI based on the info above or will they want to do all sorts of tests on me before proceeding with IUI? To be honest now that I've made up my mind I just want to jump straight in & do IUI. I've got my fingers crossed that with a FS putting the sperm where it needs to be that maybe my body will do the rest.. I know that's a big wish at 38.. But I'm trying to be positive. 

We've had a really awful awful 12 months. We actually separated for 4 months & i went to london to stay with my sister for 5 weeks (were in australia). Now that we're back together again after such a tumultuous time & ready to ttc again, we both just desperately want it to work & not be another stressor that we don't need. We both need a little miracle. Things are finally heading towards a really good place for us & I'm hoping that this will be the best year we could have... 

Sorry... I'm babbling a bit.. But it's nice to vent : )


----------



## crystal443

Most probably an HSG which is to see your tubes are clear, AMH,FSH, pelvic ultrasound and for your hubby they may or may not do another SA. If all looks fine they will likely tell you unexplained and offer to start treatment. It moves along pretty quickly :thumbup:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

sarahincanada said:


> hi LL! I did have a sneaky look for you when I came on as hoped to see a bfp....did you try the IUI in the end?
> 
> hi crystal...how are you doing, are you going for a donor cycle yet? I saw Hockey got pregnant with a doner egg, so happy for her and FXd.
> 
> omg dr squid they are so cute!! how are you coping with twins?
> 
> Im so tempted to transfer 2 when I do the FET next month but worry about twins and my c section scar as Im doing it earlier than they want. plus the thought of twins plus a toddler terrifies me, but I do want the best chance.

Sarah - how long did they tell you to wait before trying again? I was told 8 months at first, then my GP said "anytime" after 6 months.


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well, I have some catching up to do as usual.....

I'm back after a long spell. Nothing much new here, been on Saizen, Metformin and Gonal F, but no luck yet.

I thought to pop back in an let you know that the doctor started me on new treatment, maybe you have heard of it, Menopur. It's supposed to be more effective than Saizen, and the doctor said it's getting good reviews in the States for women like myself, over 40, poor egg quality.

It's been disappointing that I've been on twice-weekly Saizen shots at $100 each since January but no BFP yet, when last July, the one time I ever got preggers was after only two shots. Well that and the 3 months of DHEA and supplements. 

I thought you'd like to hear about this treatment, and I'd love to hear if you've heard about it too.

Miss you all and wish you well,
Alex
:dust::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I have heard of it so best of luck


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, sorry have not been active quite sometimes. Hope everyone doing okay. Sarah, just read you're trying again...happy for you. And for those who successed, congratulations and who still trying, hang in there and good luck, your time will come.


----------



## sarahincanada

Hopefulmom12 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi LL! I did have a sneaky look for you when I came on as hoped to see a bfp....did you try the IUI in the end?
> 
> hi crystal...how are you doing, are you going for a donor cycle yet? I saw Hockey got pregnant with a doner egg, so happy for her and FXd.
> 
> omg dr squid they are so cute!! how are you coping with twins?
> 
> Im so tempted to transfer 2 when I do the FET next month but worry about twins and my c section scar as Im doing it earlier than they want. plus the thought of twins plus a toddler terrifies me, but I do want the best chance.
> 
> Sarah - how long did they tell you to wait before trying again? I was told 8 months at first, then my GP said "anytime" after 6 months.Click to expand...

hi hopeful! I just replied to your PM and saw this, wow we are so similar. did you have natural birth? as I think its different. I was forced into a c section as my liver enzymes were elevated. so they say between c sections to wait 18 months minimum, meaning I start at 9 months. but my FS said ok to 6 months, as it might take a few tries. I think the fear is labour after a c section can cause rupture so means Id have to have another c section but thats ok as I want another asap as im 40. If it happens in the first 3 months I will just take it easy when im further along (might be hard with a toddler but we will see!). so if you had natural birth I dont think theres a time limit??

do you wonder how many of your 6 frozen will be 'good'? I wonder all the time, FS says 50% is usual but can be less at my age. Out of my 10 I had 2 implanted in my fresh cycle bfn...who knows if they were good but my body rejected or not good. so I could have no good ones left, they are graded less than my others so we will see.

LL did you have your IUI easter sunday? have you been testing?

rona hi! not too long for you now, how are you feeling?

crystal why are you going to cape town out of interest? thats very exciting, hockey got her bfp with a donor im so happy for her


----------



## Rona

Hi Sarah,

I am doing pretty good, it an easy pregnancy so far. I don't have any morning sickness. Very active. My Dr. made a comment that an easy pregnancy and things look great for me, just to get pregnant the hardest part :)


----------



## LLbean

yes trigger was on Good Friday and IUI on Easter Sunday :haha:

not testing yet...too soon as I am only 5dpiui plus trigger is still in my system...so have to wait the 2 weeks


----------



## sarahincanada

ooooh fingers crossed for you
how many follicles did you have and how was sperm count?


----------



## LLbean

3 follicles...40 mill count and 80% forward moving


----------



## DaisyQ

Sarah and Squid - love the photos!

Sarah - so excited you are going for it again. Wishing you all the best!! I will likely be doing IVF again sometime late 2013, early 2014... we'll see! No frosties unfortunately.


----------



## sarahincanada

omg everyone I just did a pregnancy test and i got 2 lines :baby:
I am in complete shock. I did ovulation sticks this month as i wanted to know roughly when my cycle will start for my FET and we BD'd about around then but honestly after 2 years of infertility, 3 failed IUIs and 1 failed IVF never in a million years did I think it would happen naturally. Im in complete shock. Im worried like what if its not a good embryo or its implanted near my c section incision etc. I got 2 very strong lines on the frer. My period was supposed to be coming around friday and so for fun I peed on the internet cheapy as I didnt feel pre period like and you should have seen my face when I saw a faint 2nd line!! what an amazing feeling. yikes please let it be sticky [-o&lt; I guess you can be quite fertile after a baby but also I do wonder if the no stress thing plays a big part? ive been doing acupuncture 2 times a week as was preparing for my FET. oh wow what do I do now, better call see if I need progesterone etc.


----------



## LLbean

OMG Sarah!!! :happydance: so cool!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Sarah, that's amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah, that is amazing!!!! CONGRATS!!! I was once told that our immune systems, and fertility is primed for pregnancy for 18 months after we've had a baby. I had a lot of trouble concieving DD and got pregnant first try with DS when she was 10 months. I used Clomid both times but wasn't expecting a BFP my first month trying after trying so long with DD.

As for a good embryo, I wouldn't worry about it:) You can't do anything anyway so you might as well enjoy your gorgeous boy and stay positive for this one :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi LL! I did have a sneaky look for you when I came on as hoped to see a bfp....did you try the IUI in the end?
> 
> hi crystal...how are you doing, are you going for a donor cycle yet? I saw Hockey got pregnant with a doner egg, so happy for her and FXd.
> 
> omg dr squid they are so cute!! how are you coping with twins?
> 
> Im so tempted to transfer 2 when I do the FET next month but worry about twins and my c section scar as Im doing it earlier than they want. plus the thought of twins plus a toddler terrifies me, but I do want the best chance.
> 
> Sarah - how long did they tell you to wait before trying again? I was told 8 months at first, then my GP said "anytime" after 6 months.Click to expand...
> 
> hi hopeful! I just replied to your PM and saw this, wow we are so similar. did you have natural birth? as I think its different. I was forced into a c section as my liver enzymes were elevated. so they say between c sections to wait 18 months minimum, meaning I start at 9 months. but my FS said ok to 6 months, as it might take a few tries. I think the fear is labour after a c section can cause rupture so means Id have to have another c section but thats ok as I want another asap as im 40. If it happens in the first 3 months I will just take it easy when im further along (might be hard with a toddler but we will see!). so if you had natural birth I dont think theres a time limit??
> 
> do you wonder how many of your 6 frozen will be 'good'? I wonder all the time, FS says 50% is usual but can be less at my age. Out of my 10 I had 2 implanted in my fresh cycle bfn...who knows if they were good but my body rejected or not good. so I could have no good ones left, they are graded less than my others so we will see.
> 
> LL did you have your IUI easter sunday? have you been testing?
> 
> rona hi! not too long for you now, how are you feeling?
> 
> crystal why are you going to cape town out of interest? thats very exciting, hockey got her bfp with a donor im so happy for herClick to expand...

Australia only allows known donors, they cannot be compensated so they have to volunteer and it isn't annonymous. Oh and they also have to be finished having their own family which really restricts our choices:shrug: 

Cape town will cost the same for the entire trip as the DE cycle here because the Aussie dollar is good and we can choose a donor that resembles me or whatever features we were looking for. Its also annonymous which is important to us, I'll always be upfront with any babies concieved through DEIVF but I don't want a relationship with the egg donor.:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Wow Sarah I just read. Congrats!!!


----------



## hockey24

OMG Sarah! That is amazing!! What a wonderful surprise!!! 

So have you called for a blood test?


----------



## ByAnyMeans

It was nice coming back and seeing Sarah's great news


----------



## Rona

Sarah, what a wonderful news!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## ChocolateC

It's my first time on this thread and Sarah's news just made my day. I'm hoping the same thing will happen to me eventually, though I have 2 frozen embryos waiting to go if this baby doesn't stick or if I can't get pg naturally. I've heard of this before: women try and try and try to get one BFP by any means necessary, then after their baby is born, they suddenly conceive naturally. What a miracle!


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks everyone! being hopeful but cautious as its such a shock, my betas were good....920 and 2170 so am probably about 5-6 weeks now. Have an ultrasound April 25 so see if theres a heartbeat, yikes!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

sarahincanada said:


> omg everyone I just did a pregnancy test and i got 2 lines :baby:
> I am in complete shock. I did ovulation sticks this month as i wanted to know roughly when my cycle will start for my FET and we BD'd about around then but honestly after 2 years of infertility, 3 failed IUIs and 1 failed IVF never in a million years did I think it would happen naturally. Im in complete shock. Im worried like what if its not a good embryo or its implanted near my c section incision etc. I got 2 very strong lines on the frer. My period was supposed to be coming around friday and so for fun I peed on the internet cheapy as I didnt feel pre period like and you should have seen my face when I saw a faint 2nd line!! what an amazing feeling. yikes please let it be sticky [-o&lt; I guess you can be quite fertile after a baby but also I do wonder if the no stress thing plays a big part? ive been doing acupuncture 2 times a week as was preparing for my FET. oh wow what do I do now, better call see if I need progesterone etc.

Congratulations! I am so super thrilled for you.:happydance::happydance:

I have heard that you can be very fertile after having a baby. That is wonderful news. I am thinking sticky thoughts for you.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Sarah - I just saw that I missed a comment from you probably from a few weeks ago.

You and I are quite similar. I ended up having a c-section as I had placenta previa. I have to say that in the end everything was so smooth and planned and I wasn't all tired as I didn't go into labour. Not the natural birth my doctor had hoped for but it was best for my baby and I was ok with that. His first skin to skin contact was with his father and he never left either of us while we were in hospital. 

My specialist said to wait 8 months if I was ok with having a second c-section. I am over 40 so I don't want to wait any longer than necessary. I am just going to accept the chaos that comes with two under two. If I am fortuante enough to have two.

As a matter of fact I had my FET done on Sunday. They defrosted three and grew them to blasts. I had two put in a BB and a BC. Now I am in the waiting period. The first time they put in 3, two took but only one had a heartbeat.

Fingers crossed for you. I do my test the day before your ultrasound. So exciting!


----------



## crystal443

Sarah, those a great betas:happydance::happydance: please let us know how you get on with the u/s. Everything crossed for you:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Oh Sarah that does sound great! So happy for you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Great betas Sarah!! Fx for you. Sticky vibes....


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks LL, any news with you?

daisy not long for you, are you prepared?

hopeful omg good luck thats so exciting!! so you wont test with frers? I got my bfp 4 days after transfer I think it was.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Sarah - it didn't even dawn on me. But now you have me all wondering. Alas I have no tests in the house, just ovulation tests which are no longer needed. Guess I am off to the store.


----------



## LLbean

nope, no good news here...didn't work...so NTNP now and who knows


----------



## calm

:hi: New to this thread! I am 36, and should be doing IVF in the next months. Our problem is not so much age, as that I have blocked tubes and my husband has severe male factor. Baby dust for everyone! XXXX


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all, I'd like to join too. I'm struggling to keep going and just don't get how so many negatives will become a positive.

My first IVF was a year ago. I hyperstimmed and so all nine embryos were frozen on day 3. my first FET a few months later, I got a BFP but my betas failed to rise enough and I mc'd in week 5. Two months later, FET #2: we got a call on the day of transfer telling us not to come in, the remaining embryos didn't survive the thawing.

Doc blamed my age (38 then, 39 now) and the hyperestrinism for the poor egg quality that didn't tolerate the freezing. New plan, bcp before IVF to shut down my ovaries beforehand & low doses of follistim for longer time to get more eggs and keep my estrogen level lower. This was done in Jan and the cycle was cancelled due to poor response. So the bcps were scrapped and we did another cycle with the idea of a fresh day 5 transfer. We got 19 eggs, 16 fertilized, 8 made it to "perfect/beautiful" blasts. They transferred two and today I found out...BFN.

Now we have 6 frozen blasts and I just don't see how the results are going to be different for an FET. My doc has been talking about a possible endometrial biopsy to see if that's in order...Just very tired. I see ladies on here that have multiple failures before a healthy pregnancy, I guess tonight I'm just having a hard time hoping that'll be us. Sorry to be so blue on my first post, just so sad.


----------



## sarahincanada

blessedlife I know how you are feeling even though you went through a lot more than me. I had 2 years of TTC plus 3 IUIs so when I went to do IVF I was so sure it would work. I had 20 eggs and got 10 blasts, we transfered 2 blasts and froze 8, and I got a BFN. It was really hard. However I got pregnant 2 months later on my first FET. If I were you I would be much more hopeful....this last cycle you did sooooo much better than on the previous cycles so I wouldnt even compare them. 19 eggs - 8 blasts is amazing. I would hope that you will get pregnant from one of the 6 frosties, as theres a good chance to have some good ones in there.

also I do know that a lot of clinics are not doing fresh transfers anymore, as they feel our hormones are out of wack after all the drugs. I always wondered if the 2 fresh blasts I had put in were good but my body couldnt handle it. so that could be the case with you too, and a FET will work like it did with me. my doctor also said she would try a biopsy if I wasnt pregnant after a couple of FETs, but it worked first time. She had said to me at the time that she would be very surprised if I didnt get pregnant from one of the 10 blasts.

i know its hard to be hopeful and think 'I just don't see how the results are going to be different for an FET.' when my fresh cycle failed I did wonder if all the blasts were bad, but I got my BFP 2 months later so I have hope for others. ive said this same thing to quite a few people going for FET on here and most got their bfps. Please let us know when your FET is :hugs:

LL Im sorry to hear that :hugs: well as we know anything can happen so FXd still. do you do acupuncture at all? I just ask as I was going 2 x a week to get ready for my FET and so that might have helped my bfp. Who knows if it will go all the way but I got pregnant so I think the acu helped with the blood flow to the uterus.


----------



## LLbean

I tried that before my last IVF and nothing...not a fan lol and hubby wont pay for more


----------



## blessedlife

Sarah, thank you so much for your wonderful response. I think you are spot on with hormones being out of whack. My RE actually wanted to freeze all of them and not even try a fresh transfer b/c I hyperstimmed again and was at risk of OHSS but since my first batch didn't do well with freezing I didn't go along with it. It's too late now to change anything, hopefully one of the remaining 6 blasts will be the one. I also hope that the fact these were frozen on day 5 instead of three will give them a better chance of surviving but I have no idea.

I was actually going through IVF when you became pg, your son is beautiful, congratulations. How wonderful and exciting to get a natural bfp now!! How are you feeling? :flower:

I was wondering how long you did acupuncture before your FET?


----------



## ByAnyMeans

AF came last night, so the Menopur and Clomid didn't work this time.

Seeing the doctor tomorrow, he said he has another trick up his sleeve (my words not his) about yet another kind of medication. 

Will let you ladies know what that is.

3 months until I'm 43.......


----------



## sarahincanada

blessedlife said:


> Sarah, thank you so much for your wonderful response. I think you are spot on with hormones being out of whack. My RE actually wanted to freeze all of them and not even try a fresh transfer b/c I hyperstimmed again and was at risk of OHSS but since my first batch didn't do well with freezing I didn't go along with it. It's too late now to change anything, hopefully one of the remaining 6 blasts will be the one. I also hope that the fact these were frozen on day 5 instead of three will give them a better chance of surviving but I have no idea.
> 
> I was actually going through IVF when you became pg, your son is beautiful, congratulations. How wonderful and exciting to get a natural bfp now!! How are you feeling? :flower:
> 
> I was wondering how long you did acupuncture before your FET?

thank you! I think he is gorgeous and he is such a flirt with the ladies. I feel ok, not sick like I was with Cieran so Im wondering if this is a good pregnancy or not. I know each can be different, I just felt more confident when I felt sick as I felt something was happening. All I can do is wait and see if I get through first tri. It is different this time as I have Cieran, before its all I would think about.

This time I did acu for a month before my FET, 2x a week. With Cieran it was about 3 weeks.

Im sure you body was all out of wack and couldnt have made implantation challenging. Even though your previous didnt do well with the freeze I think this time its very different due to the better response and that they are blasts.....blasts are said to be much stronger as Ive read they have had to turn on their own 'dna', where day 3 embryos are still using the dna from the egg. thats why so many people lose so many before blast. when will you start? I had one month off between my fresh and FET.

ByAnyMeans sorry for your BFN and hope you can get going on a new protocol and get a bfp :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

Thanks for the acu info! I'm not sure when we'll start. We have to wait a month before we can start. However, we're taking a two week vacay in 8 weeks so we may have to wait until we come back. 

Did you do a medicated or natural FET? 

I also really appreciate the pep-talk on our blasts. I'd forgotten the DNA difference between day 3 embies and day 5. That definitely makes me feel more hopeful.

I adore it when little guys are flirts! Does he give a great big grin? Maybe the difference in this pregnancy is you've got a little girl in there! ;) Have you had an US yet?

Hi ByAnyMeans, hope your doc has some really good ideas for you.


----------



## ragae32

let's support each other!https://bgrh.info/7.jpg


----------



## vkj73

i'm new to this thread.

i just had my first iui today, and i'm 40 on tuesday.

big week.

i didn't imagine a year ago that i would be going in for an iui.

now onto the tww...

:dust:


----------



## Blythe

Hi vkj :flower:

there is something about a birthday looming around the corner that makes us take action eh! i am 41 in just under 2 weeks...eeeek:(

can i ask please did you have a medicated IUI or natural? How was it? I am thinking about both IUI and possibly IVF.


----------



## Mells54

Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm 37, almost 38, and I had my first IVF in Feb. it was unsuccessful, and we don't have any frozen embryos. After talking with my RE we have decided to use donor eggs this coming cycle. We just picked a donor and are currently waiting on a calendar to get started on syncing our cycles.


----------



## vkj73

Blythe said:


> Hi vkj :flower:
> 
> there is something about a birthday looming around the corner that makes us take action eh! i am 41 in just under 2 weeks...eeeek:(
> 
> can i ask please did you have a medicated IUI or natural? How was it? I am thinking about both IUI and possibly IVF.

does medicated iui mean taking clomid and the trigger shot?


----------



## Blythe

vkj73 said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> Hi vkj :flower:
> 
> there is something about a birthday looming around the corner that makes us take action eh! i am 41 in just under 2 weeks...eeeek:(
> 
> can i ask please did you have a medicated IUI or natural? How was it? I am thinking about both IUI and possibly IVF.
> 
> does medicated iui mean taking clomid and the trigger shot?Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## vkj73

blythe,
yes, i started clomid on cd2 for 5 days. then on day 10, i went in for a scan. everything looked good; one solid egg. the trigger shot was the next day (late at night), then 2 days later (just this past friday) i went in for the iui. overall, things went really well. over the last two weeks there were times when i got a little nervous/scared (esp. a couple of hours before the iui) but overall, i've felt really peaceful about everything.

i've mentioned this here and on other threads, that we really wanted things to happen naturally. our plan was to try naturally, and if it didn't happen that way, then that was it. but the more we tried, i think the more we wanted it to happen. so here we are, and here i am...in the tww wait.

good luck to all!:dust:


----------



## Blythe

Vkj - I have everything crossed for you. Thank you for info....it's something I have been considering. :flower:


----------



## shiseru

vkj73 said:


> i'm new to this thread.
> 
> i just had my first iui today, and i'm 40 on tuesday.
> 
> big week.
> 
> i didn't imagine a year ago that i would be going in for an iui.
> 
> now onto the tww...
> 
> :dust:

Ditto, i had mine on the 17th Apr. I took Femara day 2-6 with trigger shot (pregnyl) day 12 when my follicle reached 18mm. I had my IUI the next day 13. Today is 7DPO. My BBT looks a little disappointing but I want to remain hopeful this cycle. I have low AMH 0.2, my DH semen is fine except for morph. We decided to try IUI before we go ahead with something more invasive like IVF.

GL to all TTC-ers!


----------



## vkj73

blythe,
it's pretty amazing what science can do.
it was a relief to know that my egg was ready to go,
and they could help with the timing.

good luck to you in whatever you decide.

:hugs:


----------



## Snsnsn

I am 40 in 4 months time, just done my 2nd cycle of ICSI IVF yesterday, was told at 3 days they had 6 great embryos so waited for 5DT to be told 2 had arrested, 2 were v slow and last 2 were at morula stage, hadn't got to 5day blast stage, so they put the 2 morulas in. The hosp just rung to tell me the slow 2 had also arrested, so from a great, healthy 6 to pretty disheartening news all round. So now the 2ww is upon me and am feeling negative about it all, upset that my morulas didnt get to blast stage on day 5! 1st cycle failed in January '13. 
Test day is 4 may.


----------



## blessedlife

Snsnsn said:


> I am 40 in 4 months time, just done my 2nd cycle of ICSI IVF yesterday, was told at 3 days they had 6 great embryos so waited for 5DT to be told 2 had arrested, 2 were v slow and last 2 were at morula stage, hadn't got to 5day blast stage, so they put the 2 morulas in. The hosp just rung to tell me the slow 2 had also arrested, so from a great, healthy 6 to pretty disheartening news all round. So now the 2ww is upon me and am feeling negative about it all, upset that my morulas didnt get to blast stage on day 5! 1st cycle failed in January '13.
> Test day is 4 may.

Snsnsn, I'm really sorry to hear your struggles. FX'd that one of those morulas snuggles in and keeps growing. :flower:


----------



## Mells54

Snsnsn, sorry dear. I had 11 eggs fertilize with 1 making it to blast and 1 morula. My cycle was unsuccessful, but my RE said that there are lots of women that pregnant with morulas. Sounds like you would be a good candidate for a 3 day transfer, if you need to do IVF again? My fx'd that you won't have to!!!! :hug:


----------



## LLbean

hey I had 17 and 18 in my cycles...from that 7 & 8 made it to day 5 but each time only one would pass the PGD test...first one took and lost it before week 8 due to a Trisomy they had missed :( second one didn't even take... so quantity is nothing, you want Quality and I am sure you will get some good ones. Some times they just prefer to be inside you and not in a dish, so I hope those two are doing well in there for you.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Sarah - wanted to wish you good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Got the call that my test was negative so now to plan for the next try.


----------



## Indigo77

Omg, Sarah! Wow! Wow! Wow!

Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## melly2

calm said:


> :hi: New to this thread! I am 36, and should be doing IVF in the next months. Our problem is not so much age, as that I have blocked tubes and my husband has severe male factor. Baby dust for everyone! XXXX

Hi Calm,

I'm in the same boat as you. I'm 37, and my husband has very low sperm count (3.5 mill). We're told that IVF is our only option...we're waiting it out currently to see if his count can increase. Good luck!


----------



## Mells54

Hi Melly!


----------



## melly2

Mells54 said:


> Hi Melly!

Hi Mels,

I was curious as to why you are using donor eggs at your age? Is your reserve low?


----------



## Mells54

melly2 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Melly!
> 
> Hi Mels,
> 
> I was curious as to why you are using donor eggs at your age? Is your reserve low?Click to expand...

It's a combination of things...I have low reserve, and bad quality. On top of that I'm a slow responder and had to stim with high doses for 14 days. :cry: it wasn't any easy decision, but knew it was our best chance for success.


----------



## sarahincanada

Hopefulmom12 :hugs::hugs::hugs: but next time is not far away, will it be june? remind me did you have 2 in, and how many are left?

sorry didnt get on here last week, Ive pulled my back out....chiro thinks its pregnancy hormones relaxing everything then me carrying a heavy car seat with a 20lb boy inside! I could barely walk or sit last week, hubby took week off.

anyway we saw a heartbeat and bub measured 7 weeks! so been transfered to midwife (same one) and will wait for the 12 week scan. Wont get excited until I pass that one. fertility specialist thought I was there from a FET so she was happy too.

Indigo :hi::hi::hi::kiss: how are you? changed your mind about another at all? :haha: how is n? Id love to see a pic. I tried to reply to your message but I dont see a place for messages on your profile but thanks I love him!! 

sorry dont have time to read detailed posts, as so behind with work and have to wait till hubby gets home to pass cieran over and work! x


----------



## Katniss1

Ladies, I am new here and want your advice ...please what should I do ?

I had my first IVF when I was 30 and it went very successful as a result we got twins ( boy and girl). I am 41 now and last year my husband and I have decided to have another baby , we went through IVF cycle in November 2012 , I got a good response to the stimulating drugs and produced 14 mature eggs, 4 of them went up to 6 days in culture and turns into blastocysts. Our doctor was very excited but we did PGD and results turned to be very sad- all four of them had severe genetic problems. We repeated our luck in January 2013 and again, great response to the drugs but the blasocysts are genetically abnormal. My husband wants to try one more attempt but I feel very discouraged. :cry:


----------



## vkj73

katniss1,
i don't have any advice, but i am sending positive thoughts your way.

it sounds like you've been through a lot. hopefully an answer will come to you.


:hug:


----------



## Juniperjules

Mells54 said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm 37, almost 38, and I had my first IVF in Feb. it was unsuccessful, and we don't have any frozen embryos. After talking with my RE we have decided to use donor eggs this coming cycle. We just picked a donor and are currently waiting on a calendar to get started on syncing our cycles.

I was just about to ask about your reasons for going with donor eggs- but I saw someone else has already asked! I'm also 38 & about to see a FS for the first time. Am a bit apprehensive about what they will want to do test wise. I'm a nurse myself but I'm not keen on anything too invasive for me personally! Bit of a chicken actually! : ) also I don't want my OH to be put off by too many tests or even questions that are too personal.. 
Oh well, I won't know until we go.

Good luck with your egg donor!


----------



## Mells54

Juniperjules said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm 37, almost 38, and I had my first IVF in Feb. it was unsuccessful, and we don't have any frozen embryos. After talking with my RE we have decided to use donor eggs this coming cycle. We just picked a donor and are currently waiting on a calendar to get started on syncing our cycles.
> 
> I was just about to ask about your reasons for going with donor eggs- but I saw someone else has already asked! I'm also 38 & about to see a FS for the first time. Am a bit apprehensive about what they will want to do test wise. I'm a nurse myself but I'm not keen on anything too invasive for me personally! Bit of a chicken actually! : ) also I don't want my OH to be put off by too many tests or even questions that are too personal..
> Oh well, I won't know until we go.
> 
> Good luck with your egg donor!Click to expand...

Thanks! I think by the time you get to this point, there is nothing that is off limits. If you have a good sector, it won't matter what he asks, you will feel comfortable enough to answer. :blush:
DH and I had to complete a huge profile before we even saw the RE. Mine was about 12 pages long and DH was about 8. It asked everything, but like I said once you get to a certain point it becomes almost routine. Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Katniss1

vkj73 Thank you very much. I need it!


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, 

How all of you doing? Just an update. Our baby boy was born 4 weeks ago and we're doing good :)


----------



## Mahas

Yup... Icsi no. 3... 
Al's great until now... In the tww...


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Rona!! What did you name him? :cloud9:


----------



## Rona

Hockey,

His name is Aidan Zachary :). Here the pic.

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2851/9086759536_942ede53cb.jpg


----------



## Rona

Mahas said:


> Yup... Icsi no. 3...
> Al's great until now... In the tww...

Good luck Mahas.


----------



## Mahas

Congrats on ur lil bundle of joy
He has the most adorable, kissable cheeks... God bless him Rona...


----------



## Mells54

Congrats!!!


----------



## LLbean

Sarah loving the ticker :happydance:

Rona he's so beautiful!!!! Congrats momma!!!!! Very happy for you!!!!


----------



## Milty

Rona said:


> Hockey,
> 
> His name is Aidan Zachary :). Here the pic.
> 
> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2851/9086759536_942ede53cb.jpg

Rona he is so cute!
Congrats Hun!


----------



## hockey24

Rona - he is adorable and I love his name! Congratulations!! So precious!!


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hi Ladies,

Am back after a long spell, hope you are are very well and have great news, I always have to start reading backwards when I do this! :dust:

I will bring you up to speed on what has been happening with me, and ask you for your advice.

Well, I just turned 43 a few weeks back. That is supposed to be a kind of milestone, or a point of no return. But the doc says things like my body age is younger than my biological age (or is that my biological age???). 

We have been trying to get pregnant again as we did for the first and only time this time last year. Some of you may know we lost the baby last November. 

Anyway, we have had no success this year. Earlier in the year was on weekly HGH shots and some Metformin, sometimes Femara, once Gonal-F. 

Then my cycles got all weird, and that is what I want to ask you ladies. I used to have very regular 28-day cycles. But my periods have become lighter over the past year.

What is scary is that I just today had a 19-day cycle, and I had a 17-day one a few cycles ago. Then there was that long 34-day cycle:

Start Date Length

22-Aug - just started
3-Aug - 19 days
7-Jul - 27 days
20-Jun - 17 days
17-May - 34 days
19-Apr - 28 days
24-Mar - 26 days
28-Feb - 24 days
29-Jan - 30 days
3-Jan - 28 days

Average:	26
Normal:	28

I know this isn't good news, but how bad is it? :huh:

We did pee tests from Day 7 (9-Aug) until Day 16 (16-Aug), the test was never positive. This is a concern......:nope::huh:.

We have been trying naturally this past cycle, after giving up the meds for a couple months. I started a new HGH plan where instead of the twice weekly long needles, am doing once-daily pen needles. 

Meanwhile, hoping your news is better than mine. But am keeping positive and looking forward. 

Alex


----------



## LLbean

My cycles also got shorter in the past year...24/25 days... I started doing fertility massage and I just had a 27 days cycle! and the flow was 5 days long! coincidence? no idea, but I am thinking my body is resetting again...also from all the meds and stuff I did. I also stopped everything so perhaps that is why? it takes a bit for your body to detox from it all. So I am staying hopeful...


----------



## PinkPecora

You mentioned that you have given up meds for a couple of months. When did that begin. I think your body is adjusting to that change.


----------



## Milty

Byanymeans I don't really know...I feel quite lost myself lately. 

I've seen LL have really good results coming off everything and I've seen others who have taken herbal treatments to an extreme and got pg.:shrug: that was NotRustyYet. She has a thread all about it.

I do know that I feel I'm on the down hill slope and I'm getting more intervention.


----------



## ByAnyMeans

PP, I stopped the Metformin / Femura about two months ago, and took a 2 week break from the Saizen about the same time. I restarted a different HGH from Saizen, Nortropin, which is a lesser, daily dose rather than the twice-weekly dose. I just restarted Femura today, but not Metformin or anything else. 

I think you're probably right. But with not ovulating last cycle, the erratic-ness of my cycles and my light flow, I am pretty concerned.

Hi Milty, long time and good to hear from you and see you're still here. ! will look into NotRustyYet's journal. I must say that I feel much like you seem to.

Crystal - looks like I have some other reading to do! Pray you and everyone here are well.


----------



## sarahincanada

rona he is gorgeous! Aidan is one of my final choices for bub 2, Ethan is the other. how are you doing?

hockey omg I dont think I knew you are team blue x 2? how wonderful! how are you feeling?

hi LL, how are you doing?

im now 26 weeks and EXHAUSTED! everything is more uncomfortable much quicker with #2, my midwife says its always like that with #2 but also as mine we so close, im like yeah yeah I know they are close lol. Cieran is crawling and into everything so its hard but Im loving it. He is also 23 pounds (tall and lean) and so its hard to lift him.

we are not finding out gender and its driving me crazy. i'll attach the 20 week and 3D ultrasound if you want to guess! and a newish photo of my lil man

good luck to everyone, I had such a struggle for 2 years that I will never forget and feel so lucky to be where I am. We never know whats around the corner, life is funny.
 



Attached Files:







1075642_10151808520533000_874138736_n.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6









971412_10151848463263000_41761609_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 10









1016396_10151846818178000_445619469_n.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 4









1016396_10151846818183000_134306704_n.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LLbean

Sara he is so CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you have a close scan of the area for guessing? hehehe


----------



## hockey24

Sarah, he is adorable!! :cloud9: He's growing so fast. It doesn't seem like its been that long since you had him. :flower:


----------



## Blythe

sarahincanada said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

hi sarahincanada

sorry to bother you but i just started looking at this thread and i wondered what your stats were ahead of IVF as you look like you had a great response with 20 eggs. i have a resting AFC of 10-11 but know this can change from month to month. i just wondered what your AFC was ahead of the treatment and your FSH and AMH were back then. you may not even remember now.

i see you went on to get a natural BFP - thats brill :thumbup:


----------

